# angeln in luxemburg



## ferris (29. Dezember 2000)

hatt jemand tips wie man an der sauer am besten angeln sollte


----------



## Wedaufischer (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



> hallo, bin erfreut dass luxemburg jetzt auch mal erwähnt wird,


Aber hallo, wir wollen doch keine Angelnation ausschließen. 

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich hoffe, dass sich da noch etwas an Antworten einfindet. Wenn du Informationen bezüglich Erlaubnisscheinen etc. hast, immer her damit. :m


----------



## the doctor (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja....

Habe mal ein Wochenende an der Sauer bei Wasserbillig verbracht, aber ohne richtigen Erfolg ....Das war der Spätsommer nach dem heftigen Sommer vor 2 Jahren 
Ich habe mehrere tote Aale aufgefunden 
Sonst habe ich aber in Luxembourg noch nicht geangelt

Angelscheine bekommt man beim zuständigen Amt, wie in Saarburg oder halt in Wasserbillig


----------



## the doctor (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



			
				**bass** schrieb:
			
		

> so villeicht habe ich jetzt jemandem den mund wässerig gemacht und hat villeicht mal lust mit auf die jagd zu gehen...


 
Sag mir wann?:q 
Darf man dort Nachtangeln? Sind Boilies erlaubt  + Füttern? 
Habe nämlich einen Kumpel in Hermeskeil wohnen, der gerne (nur) auf Karpfen angelt.
Mich interessieren die Raubfische

Ich habe damals, weiter oberhalb von W-Billig geangelt, dort ist es ruhiger und tiefer gewesen....Ist ein sehr schöner Fluss nur ohne richtigen Erfolg


----------



## the doctor (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Würde ja gerne Nachtangeln?! Ist bestimmt in ganz Luxemburg verboten?Oder?
Wenn ja, dann kommst du mal nach Hermeskeil, wenn ich beim Kumpel bin(Ist eh im Sept.)
sind 30km von Wasserbillig aber in Deutschland....Der See nennt sich Keller See.
15ha gross und sind gute Hechte und Zander drinne und sehr dicke Barsche#6 
und natürlich Karpfen im Überfluss.
An dem See darfst du auch Nachtangeln Tageskarte kostet 6€....
Aber ist auch ein nicht so leicht zu befischenes Gewässer|rolleyes 
axo....Ein 5 Pfd. Aal ist auch keine Seltenheit:m


----------



## the doctor (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



			
				**bass** schrieb:
			
		

> das brauchst du mir nicht zweimal sagen bin dabei, guter raubfischbestand ist ideal und gegen einen 5 pfündigen aal hab ich auch nichts
> ja bei uns ist praktisch überall das angeln in der nacht verboten d.h. in der sommerzeit ist ab 23:00 schluss  einzige ausnahme ist glaub ich der echternachersee, bin mir aber nicht sicher hab den see noch nicht beangelt.
> 
> mann,mann würde gerne mal an der mosel ne nacht verbringen...
> ...


 
Ok!!!!
Ich würde mal gerne an der Saar Nachtangeln:m aber was keiner sieht, dem störts auch nicht.....|supergri 

Kennst du den See, den ich dir vorgeschlagen habe?
Der Echternachersee, ist doch der, wo damals viele Überfälle waren|kopfkrat  
Wenn du an der Mosel nachtangeln möchtest musst du nach Frankreich düsen:m 

Wo wohnst du denn? In Luxembourg(Stadt)?


----------



## the doctor (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bittesehr:  http://www.zeidler.gmxhome.de/gewaesse/kell.htmIst zwar etwas veraltet, Nachtangeln ist aber kein Problem, da mein Kumpel im Verein ist und er das dort dann wie immer regelt#6 
Wenn du ein Bivvie oder ähnliches hast....kannst du mitbringen und dort aufstellen, nur der Boden muss draussen bleiben.


----------



## the doctor (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Komm doch auch zum Bootstreffen in NL!!!!!! Ist ja nicht sooo weit und du lernst viele nette Boardies kennen!


----------



## krauthi (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nl = Niederlande   und zwar nach roermond  zum bootstreffen am 8-9 oktober  



gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Bass!

Bin moment voll ausgelastet
Nur für nen Tag wird sich nicht lohnen so weit zu fahren.
Nächstes Wochenende 5.-7.August wollen AngelAndy und ich richtung Süden. Entweder an die Saar oder an den See, den ich dir beschrieben habe.
Mein Kumpel aus Trier kennt dort ne gute Stelle an der Saar(Altarm),....allerdings muss ich ihn mal fragen wie gross dort das Platzangebot ist.
Wollte schon gerne mal ein neues Gewässer austestenDa der Stausee Kell oft überlaufen ist(aber kein Puff!)


----------



## Dudzi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi bass ! :m 
Wir haben die Möglichkeit demnächst für ein Wochenende nach Bollendorf an der Sauer zu fahren, um dort zu campen. Kannst du mir vielleicht etwas über dieses Gebiet und die Fischarten nennen, auf die es sich dort lohnt zu angeln ? Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn wir dort ein paar Raubfische antreffen würden. Vielen dank schonmal, Torsten
 |wavey:


----------



## **bass** (1. August 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dudzi, hab dir ne nachricht geschrieben

das mit NL passt leider gar nicht in mein zeitplan, die arbeit ruft...

war auch wieder mal angeln an meiner stelle zwei waller 11+14 pfund, ein 67er zander und zwei döbel zwischen 1-2kg.

so morgen gehts richtig los hab mein ganzes material mal wieder geräumt und hab jetzt alles beisammen um richtig loszulegen.

versuch mal was auf frolic geht (nimmt der wels eigentlich auch ne frolic???) ansonsten wie immer hauptsächlich mit köfis auf grund, wir werden sehen was geht...


----------



## Frank123 (19. September 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute,

endlich finde ich mal ein paar Gleichgesinnte, die auch an der Mosel angeln.
Nach längerer Pause habe ich jetzt auch wieder mit dem Angeln begonnen.
Leider blieb der Erfolg noch aus. 

An vielen Angelplätzen, wie z. B. auf der deutschen Seite gegenüber des Remicher Freibades/Eishalle an dem Einlauf eines Weihers (ich glaube der Weiher gehört zum Verein Perl) wo normalerweise 15 - 20 Barsche keine Seltenheit waren und auch so mancher Hecht, scheint irgendwie nicht mehr so viel los zu sein. Aber auch an anderen Stellen blieb der gewünschte Erfolg bisher aus...

Ich werde es dann demnächst wohl mal in der Umgebung von Stadtbredimus probieren, wenn man so liesst was bass so schreibt, kann man dort ja nur etwas fangen ;-)

Kennt ihr denn noch andere gute Stellen (zwischen Remich/Schengen) an denen man erfolgreich seine Wobbler/Gummifischis durchs Wasser spazieren führen kann  ?

Ich werde es wohl heute mal in der Nähe des Hafens dort probieren...

Gruß

Frank


----------



## **bass** (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,und wie sieht's aus fängst du was??? (Räuber)die gummis kanns du normalerweise noch getrost zu hause lassen... die zeit kommt erst. mit nem ordentlichen wobbler 10-15cm kans du überall erfolg haben, jedoch sind die hechte doch trotzdem selten... da ist es auf der deutschen seite eindeutig besser... ausser mit miniwobbler gibs immer barsche,döbel oder rapfen (beste stellen in der kurve von remich nach stadtbredimus, und unterhalb der autobahnbrücke in schengen (sehr dicke döbel) wenn dich der hecht interressiert zwischen remich und schengen liegt remerschen dort befindet sich ein badesee, (seit dem 15.september geöffnet) dort lohnt sich ein versuch mit wobbler und grossen gummis eher...ansonsten für den winter der hafen in schwebsingen ab dem 1.november


----------



## Frank123 (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,

naja kam leider aus zeitgründen nicht so oft zum Angeln. Hab jedoch ein paar schöne Barsche und einen Hecht gefangen...

Ich glaube ich habe dich letztens an deiner Stelle in Stadtbredimus gesehen? Warst glaube ich gerade am KöFis angeln...

Ich war nur kurz da, hatte die Freundin dabei und die war sehhhhhhhhr genervt, daher konnte ich auch nur ein paar mal auswerfen, geschweige denn zu dir rübergehen (falls du es warst)... weisst ja wie die Frauen so sind - man kann halt an der Mosel schlecht Schuhe kaufen ;-)

Wollte mir die Stelle auch eigentlich nur mal anschauen.

Dann mal noch danke für deine hilfreichen Tips...


----------



## the doctor (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



			
				**bass** schrieb:
			
		

> hey,und wie sieht's aus fängst du was??? (Räuber)die gummis kanns du normalerweise noch getrost zu hause lassen... die zeit kommt erst. mit nem ordentlichen wobbler 10-15cm kans du überall erfolg haben, jedoch sind die hechte doch trotzdem selten... da ist es auf der deutschen seite eindeutig besser... ausser mit miniwobbler gibs immer barsche,döbel oder rapfen (beste stellen in der kurve von remich nach stadtbredimus, und unterhalb der autobahnbrücke in schengen (sehr dicke döbel)verrat dir mal nen richtig guten hotspot auf der deutschen seite wenn du bei den weihern bist von perl und du diese strecke weiter fährst (richtung schengen) dann erreichst du einen stillgelegten hafen mit eisenträgern und betonklötze im wasser angel diese stelle mal so richtig durch (großräuberalarm)wenn dich der hecht interressiert zwischen remich und schengen liegt remerschen dort befindet sich ein badesee, (seit dem 15.september geöffnet) dort lohnt sich ein versuch mit wobbler und grossen gummis eher...ansonsten für den winter der hafen in schwebsingen ab dem 1.november


 
oh.....ich glaube ich komme dich mal besuchen:m 
hört sich ja richtig interessant an#6


----------



## **bass** (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kommt ruhig alle mal vorbei... 

ja kann sein wenn du jemanden sahst der ungefähr einen halben kilometer zurücklegte um köfis zu fangen mit ner 3m stippe dann war ich's. und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hattest du ein VW polo. ja ja die freundinen... wenn du mal allein unterwegs bist und wir uns treffen dann komm ruhig mal vorbei. die guten stellen sind jedoch etwa noch 200m unterhalb von da wo du sahst bzw. etwas oberhalb wo der bach reinläuft... (ist aber besser am anfang der saison...)

wenn ihr wollt können wir uns ja mal zum gemeinsamen barschangeln treffen am besten mitte november... sag nur barsche, barsche und nochmal barsche... so am sonntag gehts wieder ans wasser weis nur noch nicht ob ich räuber in der mosel fangen soll oder auf schleie und hecht am baggersee...
mal sehen


----------



## **bass** (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schreib mal rein wie der sonntag ablief...

also gegen 9 uhr war ich am gewässer (baggersee), bewaffnet mit stippe und hechtrute. als ich ankam gleich mal ein paar futterballen rein und versuchen ein rotauge zu fangen, nach 2 stunden nicht ein zupfer also tiefe ändern und knapp über grund angeln... doch leider hab ich mir die falsche stelle ausgesucht blieb die ganze zeit hängen (gras auf grund) nach wieder einer stunde ohne zupfer platzwechsel. wieder das ganze von vorne wieder zwei stunden keinen biss, verzweifelte so langsam und die hechtrute war noch immer nicht im wasser... dann auf einmal sah ich an meiner futterstelle kleine blässchen auftauchen, da wusste ich die schleien haben den weg gefunden und dann ging es auch schlag auf schlag. nach einer etwas kleinen schlei (30cm) kamen dann die richtig grossen... und das sah dann so aus... gelandet 11 schleien zwischen 40 und 55 cm und ne brasse von 62cm (dieser fisch ist sehr selten in diesem weiher aber sobald es dämmert kommen sie näher und es sind immer solch dicke), und 16mal abgerissen war leider nur mit 18er haken und 10 vorfach unterwegs, wollte ja auch nur köfis stippen... 

aber ratet mal wer nächsten sonntag mit matchrute dort auf schleien aus sein wird...
ich weis die masse sind etwas gross aber dort gibt es eben einen herrvoragenden (den besten aus luxemburg) bestand an schleien, dauert halt nur immer ne zeit bis sie am platz sind... und wers nicht glaubt der soll sich die sache mal ansehen kommen bzw. selbst probieren... das beste futter dafür, dunklesfutter mit mais und maden drin und dann mit kleinen würmchen angeln mit dem vorfach (auch wenns grob erscheint) lieber nen 14er benutzen denn schleien ab 60cm sind nicht einmal selten... und das nächste mal nehm ich auch die digicam mit dann gibt's bilder...
bis dann


----------



## Frank123 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja das mit dem Polo war ich. 

Na da hat sich dein Sonntagsausflug ja gelohnt.
Du scheinst aber auch immer etwas zu fangen... 

Wo bekommst du denn den Schein her für den Badesee?
Ich hatte mal im Sommer an dem Weiher dort direkt neben dem Badesee geangelt. Da hatte ich mir den Schein direkt dort geholt, wo man normalerweise auch den Eintritt fürs Schwimmen bezahlt. Aber ich denke ja mal, dass dort im Winter keiner sitzt... um 1-2 Anglern nen Schein auszustellen. Wahrscheinlich dann auch auf dem Amt... ???

Das mit dem zusammen Barschangeln ist eine gute Idee, wobei es mir lieber wäre mal einen Zander aus der verhexten Mosel zu ziehen. An der Saar habe ich früher viele Zander gefangen, an Weihern auch so manchen, jedoch nicht an der Mosel... naja mit dir als Moselzanderprofi wird das schon


----------



## **bass** (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

fang auch nicht immer (vor allem zander), aber kenn halt ein paar gute stellen.

das mit dem schein für den badesee ist so, du kannst dir einen schein auf dem amt besorgen, es wird aber viel billiger wenn du einfach abwartest bist die frau vorbei kommt die sie austellt, und das kommt nicht sehr oft vor, habe nähmlich vom 15sept. an erst einmal zahlen müssen...

mit dem barschangeln... geht ja beides wenn der hafen erst mal wieder befischt werden darf kans ja eine auf zander auslegen mach das auch immer...

zander können wir auch mal probieren müsste jetzt ja was gehen...

ja der sonntag war schon nicht schlecht und hoffe am montag noch ne bessere ausbeute zu haben (nähmlich etwas dicker montiert)...

hattest du etwas an dem see gefangen ist nicht unbedingt ein fischreicher weiher, allerdings beherbergt der auch sehr schöne schleien (geht aber besser auf dem grossen), graskarpfen und richtig dicke barsche 40+ dort fang ich auch meistens die dicken im winter...


----------



## **bass** (17. November 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na ihr, geht keiner mehr in luxemburg angeln???


----------



## scuzzlebud (17. November 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi bass!
war in den letzten 8wochen 5mal an der mosel-ausser zwei kleinen barschen nix!!!
war paarmal in schengen an der staustufe,und einmal richtung remich wo ein bach reinläuft (mit ner holzbrücke über den bach)aber da ging auch nix ausser köfis in massen.werd jetzt mal an der saar mein glück versuchen.
gruss wolfgang


----------



## **bass** (18. November 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nur zwei barsche das ist aber komisch die müssten beissen... jaja in schengen ist es nicht so einfach die stelle ist auch besser im sommer da dort das sauerstoffangebot viel grösser ist als sonst wo an der mosel...

kleine holzbrücke über nem bach??? da weis ich nicht wo...

wenn du barsche fangen willst dann wirf einfach ne grundrute mit nem kleinen lebendem köfi auf 15 meter aus , du wirst sehen es wird nicht bei zwei barschen bleiben...


----------



## sigurd (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass
Hast du schon mal in Ehnen geangelt? Wenn ja, wie sind die Fangaussichten dort?


----------



## sigurd (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und ich habe noch ne Frage:
Wie sieht's im Sommer mit Brassenfängen in den Remerscher Baggerweihern aus?

Danke im Voraus für die Antworten


----------



## **bass** (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in ehnen wird viel geangelt also müsste mann dort auch genug fangen... ich geh nicht so gerne dahin da mir oft zuviele leute dort sind...
weis jetzt nicht genau auf was du angeln willst aber viele leute angeln dort mit schweren grundruten und futterkorb da dort das karpfen und grossbrassen angebot stimmt...

in remerschen im baggerweier brauchs du gar nicht erst auf brassen anzufangen, da es sie dort nur vereinzelt gibt jedoch sehr stattliche exemplare um die 60cm... diese sind aber meistens nur beifang beim schleienangeln und die beissen auch (nach meiner erfahrung) nur wenn es dämmert und in der nacht selbst hab noch nie eine mittags gefangen....
abgesehen davon kannst du dort erst ab dem 15 sept. angeln... (ausser auf dem kleineren weiher nebenan ab dem 15 juni)... ausserdem kann mann gar nicht ordentlich mit dem futterkorb angeln da dieses gewässer einfach zu sehr verkrautet ist...

also als schlussfolgerung würd isch sagen wenn du ein grossbrassen jaäger bist (richtig kapitale  d.h. ab 60cm) versuchs in der dämmerund mit der stippe jedoch musst du gute 4 stunden vorher mit dunklem!!! futter anfüttern...
wenn du jedoch ehr so 20-40 brassen in der kiloklasse am tag willst dann setzt dich irgendwo zwischen remich und stadtbredimus mit futterkorb (im sommer und frühherbst) dann bekomms du nicht mal zeit zum pinkeln


----------



## sigurd (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke!
Ich werd dann mal nächsten Sommer auf Brassenjagd gehen, da Ehnen nur einen Katzensprung von mir entfernt ist. Man sieht aber auch viele die dort mit der Stippe angeln.


----------



## **bass** (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
noch ne frage bist du eher der friedfischangler oder ziehst du jetzt auch noch auf raubfische los? würde gerne wissen ob du was fängst???


----------



## sigurd (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin Friedfischangler, werde aber wohl erst nächstes Jahr nach der Schonzeit wieder angeln gehen.
Berichte dann wie's gelaufen ist.


----------



## **bass** (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann verpasst du aber schöne friedfischfänge... ok dann bericht mal was du naechstes jahr fängst...


----------



## Lago (12. August 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
ich angle auch im Gewässerabschnitt so Perl/Schengen an der Mosel...´letztes jahr habe ich unmengen von zandern bis 60 cm mit Köderfisch gefangen , dieses jahr sind diese irgendwie wie vom erdboden verschluckt, außer einem wels(60cm) , ein paar nochkleineren welsen und einem ,,Raubdöbel'' von 60cm der so richtig dick war (auch auf Köderfisch) noch nicht soviel...ja und noch ein Zander auf Gummifisch aber auch nur einer von 55 cm...(auf Barschdekor von Storm 8cm)
ich habs auch mal mit Minigummis auf barschen probiert auf der deutschen seite  da geht normalerweisse immer was 20/30 Stück wenn se da sind aber keiner größer als 25 cm...bisjetzt...
ich probiers auch immer wieder  mit wobblern ander oberfläche aber ich konnte noch keinen rapfen oder ähnliches damit fangen , vll, angele ich damit auch nur ander falschen stelle..?
vll. kann mir ja einer mal tipps geben...
danke
moselhai


----------



## VioLK (23. August 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich war vergangenes Jahr im Herbst am Campingplatz bei Vianden an der Our. Bin stundenlang durch die gegend gefahren. Ohne Erfolg. Dann war mir das zu bunt und ich habs (unter stetigem Lachen meine Mitmenschen) im grade mal knietiefen, etwa 4 Meter breiten, steinigen Flussabschnitt direkt neben unserem Zelt auf dem Platz versucht, der fast den ganzen Tag mit planschenden Kleinkindern überfüllt war. Das Ergebnis: Eine Barbe nach der anderen, zwischendurch mal ein, zwei Döbel. Kein Fisch unter 60cm. Wir hatten immer gut was auf'm Grill.
Ach ja, der Köder. Ein etwa 1cm Kügelchen Edamer auf entsprechendem Haken. Mehr nicht. Reicht vollkommen.
Das Wetter spielte übrigens auch keine Rolle...

Gruß,
Vio


----------



## esox82 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand Infos geben zum Angeln im Baggersee in Remerschen (Lux.)? wo bekomme ich eine Tageskarte,mit wie vielen Ruten kann man dort angeln,usw.
Danke

Angler sterben nicht,die riechen nur so!


----------



## **bass** (3. November 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

nach langer abstinenz meld ich mich auch mal wieder... 
violk: barben jaja genau auf die angelt mann in der our, obwohl sämtliche fischbestände etwas zurückgingen so boomt es dort mit den barben... mach aber auch einen riesen spaß ; )

hallo moselhai, ja mit den zandern ist es diieses jahr echt schwieriger, mit gummis hatte ich auch nur mässige erfolge die, die ich gefangen habe fing ich meistens auf köfi, davon die grösseren schon wie letztes jahr alle auf minibrassen (10cm), die rapfen suchst du an der falschen stelle die befinden sich eher in schengen selbst bzw. weiter unten bei stadtbredimus... und ebenso in wasserbillig wo sich der letzte kilometer der sauer befindet ehe sie in die mosel mündet, köder schmale wobbler die ne laube imitieren, was aber auch gut geht ist du fädelst dir ne blei olive aufs vorfach und dann ne laube lässt den haken hinten am fisch austreten und die bleiolive drückst du durch den mund in den fisch... geht echt super (wenn du sie jagen siehst) in schengen einfach einen lebenden köfi an die posenmontage und vor den wasserpflanzen plazieren...

esox82: ja der baggersee dieses jahr echt nicht so einfach, denn der see ist leicht gekippt es waren einfach zuviele leute im sommer dort der see ist auch so trüb wie ich ihn in den letzten 10 jahren nicht gesehen habe. dachte am anfang wär villeicht nicht so schlecht da er immer sehr klar war, aber falsch gedacht die fische stört's auch. fänge sind eher mässig ausser du gehst mal an die schleie ran echte traumfänge jedoch erst später wenn anfängt dunkel zu werden...
den schein kriegs du direkt am wasser, wenn die (alte hexe) mal vorbei kommt, geangelt darf mann eigentlich mit zwei rute da es die selben gestze gelten wie an der mosel, die (alte erfindet aber jedes jahr aufs neue andere regeln) einfach zu allem ja sagen und weiter angeln nach ein paar minuten ist sie weg...( erzähl ihr nur nie dass du ein hecht gefangen hast sonst belagert die deinen platz...) habs oft genug erlebt...
den schein kannst du aber auch bei der gemeinde bekommen auch einen jahresschein... aber wart einfach auf die alte beim wasser das wird billiger denn sobald es nass oder feucht wird bleibt die zuhause und du angelst zu 3/4 gratis im jahr...
hoffe konnte nun einigen helfen 
bis dann
villeicht begegnet mann sich ja


----------



## esox82 (17. November 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo bass,
vielen Dank für die Infos!
Ich werde dieses Wochenende es mal in Remerschen versuchen!

Hallo moselhai,
um auf Rapfen zu angeln kann ich dir Mertert empfehlen, dort wo die Syr in die Mosel läuft.
Da habe ich vor 2 Wochen einen 72er Rapfen gefangen! mit einem Mepps Aglio fluo1-Spinner! Das war ein Monster-fisch!
Hier ist ein Foto davon!


----------



## **bass** (21. November 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hei,
strammer bursche für die mosel ; )

fängst du viel in diesem einlauf? ging da früher immer auf aal, und vor zehn jahren fing mann da auch die eine oder andere forelle

die stelle müsste doch jetzt eigentlich auch gut für die raubfische sein vorallem für hechte?!

der baggersee ist dieses jahr nicht besonders, es wurde zwar ein 100+ hecht gefangen, aber ansonsten eigentlich nicht soviel...

dann berichte mal was und ob du was gefangen hast...

probier heut nochmal auf zander


----------



## esox82 (21. November 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
In dem Einlauf fängt man viele Barsche und Rapfen.Ab einer Tiefe von +/-1,50m stehen momentan auch schöne Brassen.
Hechte habe ich dort noch nicht gefangen,habe es jedoch auch noch nicht gezielt versucht.
Man hat mir gesagt, dass man direkt am Einlauf sehr gut auf Zander twistern kann,also gehe ich am Donnerstag mal twistern!  
Ja,Forellen gibt es auch noch.Ein Freund von mir hatte im Sommer 2 schöne gefangen.
Ja,ich habe auch von dem 107er Hecht aus Remerschen gelesen.Ich wollte eigentlich letztes Wochenende dorthin,doch ein Freund hatte abgesagt und da ging ich auch nicht.
Berichte von deinen Fängen von heute!Petri heil!
Hier noch ein Foto von einem Karpfen,der ein Freund im Sommer in einem Privatsee in Canach gefangen hat.Er sieht zwar nicht groß aus,aber man muss bedenken,dass mein Freund 195cm groß ist!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Angel auch in der Sauer und Obermosel!
Ab un zu mit der Feeder oder Stippe auf Brassen und Rotaugen(Barben konnt ich leider noch keine haken).

Aber vor allem mit der Spinnangel,Pose und Grundangel auf Zander,Hecht,Barsch,Döbel,Aal und ab und zu geht auvh ein Waller an den Haken!

Fische meistens in Wasserbillig oder Rallingen!!!
Kenn mich leider noch nicht so gut in Luxembourg aus, da ich erst 17 bin und meine Mutter mich irgendwann killt wenn ich auch noch auf Besichtigungstour gehen will und nicht nur Angeln!!!

Würde mich freuen mal Gesellschaft am Wasser zu haben!!!
Und einem Treffen würde ich mich auch gerne anschliessen!


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (28. November 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Flo-Zanderkönig,

Angelst du auf der deutschen Seite von Moselund Sauer?
Für die Sauer empfehle ich dir Steinheim in Luxemburg.Dort gibt es eine kleine Fußgängerbrücke über die Sauer.Da kann man sehr ruhig angeln.Habe schon viele Barsche und Rotaugen dort gefangen.Die Barsche fing ich jedesmal mit einem 1er Spinner.

Da ich in Trier studiere,habe ich oft Zeit angeln zu gehen, meinstens nachmittags, so auch morgen und am Donnerstag.
Dann werde ich wieder in Mertert beim Einlauf der Syr angeln.
Du bist natürlich herzlichst eingeladen mitzumachen!

Hallo bass,

leider kann ich dir keinen Fang von letzter Woche melden,da ich Schneider blieb.Ich versuchte es zwischen Wormeldingen und Stadtbredimus, genannt "Hettermillen". Nach 4 Stunden Dauerregen gab ich es schließlich auf

Bis dann und Petri Heil


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. November 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja fische meistens auf der deutschen Seite der Sauer und Mosel!
Ab und zu mal auf der luxemburgerseite der Sauer oder Mosel!
War am Wocheende in Ralingen auf Hecht leider starkes Hochwasser! Hab geschneidert!
Problem ist nur das ich immer meine Mama fragen muss ob sie mich fahren kann da ich erst 17 bin

Also Donnerstag hört sich schon mal nicht schlecht an! Auf was angelst du denn da?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (29. November 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
Also ich angele dort immer mit meiner Spinnrute.Habe immer meinen Rucksack dabei um die Mosel auf und ab zu befischen und zwischen spinnern,twistern,blinkern,usw zu wechseln.
Wenn ich noch Maden bekommen kann,dann werde ich morgen auch meine neue Matchrute testen.
Bin normalerweise ab 12:30 dort,ausser wenn es regnet,dann arbeite ich lieber an meinem Referat!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. November 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also wenns klappt werd ich mal vorbei schauen mal fragen was meine Mama dazu sagt#c

Also mal gucken wäre cool! Wenn ja sieht man sich! Ansonsten wann bist du noch mal los? Was ist mit Freitag??? Lust auf einen Zanderansitz??? 

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (30. November 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Flo,
bin gerade zurück vom angeln in Mertert.Mit der Spinn-angel konnte ich zwei Barsche fangen und mit meiner neuen Matchangel fing ich sogar 3 schöne Brassen mit dem Waggler auf 2 Maden.Schade,dass du nicht da warst.
Dieses Wochenende werde ich nicht mehr angeln gehen,da ich am Samstag Geburtstag habe (24) und ich somit ab heute bis Sonntag feiern werde.
Aber ab nähster Woche gehe ich wieder angeln,dann packe ich auch meine Zanderangel ein,dann können wir ja mal zusammen ansitzen.
Bis dann


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. November 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Meine Mutter musste doch arbeiten weil jemand krank wurde!
Also ich schreib dir mal wann ich nächste Woche Zeit habe!!!
Können auch auf was anderes fischen wenn du willst!

Mir egal hab alles ausser ner Matchrute!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Noch ne Frage kann mir jemand ne gute Barbenstelle in Sauer, Our    und/oder Mosel veraten????
Lieber Grundrute,Feederrute oder mit ner Pose?
Köder: Wurm,Made oder Käse???
Lohnt es sich überhaubt noch dieses Jahr auf Barben zu gehen!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich denk mal das ich es am Donnerstag mit der Feeder/Pose bei Vianden an der Our  auf Barben probieren werde!#6

@ Esox sei denn du bist auch am Wasser dann können wir zusammen gehen!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Flo,

Leider kann ich heute nicht mitgehen,da ich ab 10 bis 18 Uhr noch Kurse habe.Mal kucken,ob ich am Samstag gehe.
ACHTUNG: wenn du an der Our angelst,brauchs du die Erlaubnis des Verpächters, bezw. des Besitzers,da es für die Our spezielle Gesetze gibt! Außer du befolgst das 11.Gebot: lass dich nicht erwischen! 
Was das Angeln auf Barbe betrifft,kann ich dir nicht viel sagen,außer was ich von meinen abonnierten Angelzeitschriften weiss: "gut mit Käse im Futterkorb"
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gebot 11 war ganz gut:q 
Das dicke Madenbündel mochten sie am meisten!!!
Gouda ging auch brachte aber auch bei größerer Größe die kleineren Fische!!! Baby Bell eigentlich zum essen für mich lief auch gut!!!
Der Futterkorb brachte die größeren Fische die Pose direkt über dem Grund mehr aber kleinere Fische!!!

Am Samstag wollt ich auch los!!!
Warscheinlich so von 12 Uhr-19Uhr!!! 
Weiß aber noch nicht wo und auf was#c 
Für Zander brauch ich noch Köderfische aber die sind im moment wie verschollen#d 

Also können uns ja treffen!
Entweder schreibst du hier oder falls du icq hast 273-786-399!

Würde mich freuen!!! |rolleyes 
mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Im Ernst? Hast du welche gefangen? Und wo genau? Hast du nur Barben gefangen,oder ging es auch auf Weissfisch?
Wenn es morgen nicht gerade so regnet,wie jetzt,dann wollte ich mal wieder nach Mertert zum Hafen gehen,wo ich fast jedes Mal hingehe.Mit einer Angel wollte ich vielleicht mit dem Futterkorb oder mit einer speziellen "Madenpose" angeln und mit der anderen spinnern.
Köfi hab ich auch keine,dann wirt halt getwistert!
ja,habe icq,dann geb ich mal die nummer ein.
bis nachher
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab am Einlauf der Syre in die Mosel gesessen!
Da beim Hafen in der Bucht!
Warst aber irgendwie nicht da
Feederangel= 0
Spinner,Twister,Blinke,Wobbler und Gummifische= 0

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
ja,ich war nicht dort,hier hat es soviel geregnet,dass ich nicht glaubte,dass du dorthin gehen würdest.
ja,genau dort,und du hast nichts gefangen?nicht einmal einen Barsch?
hast du´s auch mit der pose probiert?so konnte ich schon brassen fangen und einmal eine schleie.
hast du am mittwoch zeit?da kann ich kurse ausfallen lassen und angeln gehen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dort hat es nicht geregnet!!!
Ne nur mit der Feeder! Hab anfangs auf 10m gefischt und nach einer Stunde ohne Biss und alle 5 min nachfüttern bin ich immer weiter raus gewandert kein Biss!!!! Allerdings hatte ich nur noch 8 Haken dabei hab die anderen vergessen noch zu besorgen und hab deshalb en bissi groß gefischt!!!!! 

Hab Spinner,Blinker verschiedene Twister-Gummifische und Wobbler aus probiert nix. Ausser einem Küchenhandtuch!!!!

Habs mit der Faulenzermethode probiert, Hinter her noch mit aggresiven Sprüngen und montonen Einholen nix!!!!
Allerdings war es auch sehr trübe das Wasser sichtweite 20-30cm!!!! hab alles ab gefischt!!!

Werde aber noch mal hingehen sieht mir sehr Zander verdächtig aus!

Wollt auch noch die Hafeneinfahrt abfischen aber hätte das ganze Zeug mit schleppen müssen!! Sitzkiepe usw.

Werde nächstes mal nur die Spinnrute mitnehmen!!! 

Am Mittwoch hab ich Zeit!!!! Kann aber erst so gegen 15 Uhr da sein!!! 

Kannst mir ja hier schreiben was ich am besten an Material mitnehmen soll!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hast du nichts mit der Feeder bekommen?seltsam!
Ja,das wasser ist sehr trüb und fliesst sehr schnell.
ich angele meistens mit den mepps fluo spinnern und dem firetiger von rappala.
bei der Hafeneinfahrt ist es leider verboten zu angeln.
ich hab meine sachen gepackt und mach mich jetzt auf den weg.dann bis nachher.


----------



## esox82 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Flo,
ich war heute wieder in Mertert,leider warst du nicht dort.du hast auch nicht viel verpasst.hatte nen "mordsbiss"der sich später leider als fahrrad-rad entpuppte.
morgen gegen 10 gehe ich wieder angeln,entweder nach mertert oder "hettermillen".ich schreib dir noch meine handy-nummer über icq.
für morgen packe ich meine spinner-sachen ein und noch ne angel fürs feedern und eine fürs posenangeln.
dann bis morgen vielleicht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War um viertel vor 3 in Merter hab doch geschrieben das ich erst so gegen 3 kann!!
Gab nen halben Baum gefangen ansonsten nix

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
konnte gestern leider nur bis halb 3 bleiben,hatte nen termin beim zahnarzt.bin jetzt zurück von der "hettermillen".
hab alles versucht vom spinner über pose bis zum feeder, bekam nicht einmal nen zupfer! 
morgen habe ich keine kurse,also gehe ich nach mertert.gegen 10 bin ich da und werde bis spätestens 6 dort bleiben.
habe deine HP besucht,die sieht ja schon sehr gut aus.habe mich auch dort im forum eingeschrieben.kann dir noch viele links geben,hab schon 2 draufgeschrieben.
vielleicht bis morgen dann
mfg


----------



## esox82 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
ich bin zurück vom angeln.heute war phantastisch!das wasser war sehr klar,um die 50-60cm.habe barsche auf sicht beangelt und konnte 4 fangen.ausserdem konnte ich direkt beim einlauf mit der pose 1 brassen und 2 rotaugen fangen.
morgen kann ich leider nicht angeln gehen aber am sonntag wollte ich wieder los.
jetzt werden die barsche genossen!
bis später vielleicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und warst du heute(Sonntag) noch mal los konnte am we ein 10cm waller und ein 35cm Döbel auf Tauwurm fangen!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
ja,ich war kurz nach "hettermillen" angeln,blieb jedoch schneider.
angeblich soll die mosel ja voll von kleinen wallern und katzenwelse sein.konnte jedoch bis jetzt nie einen fangen.
wie hast du in den nächsten tagen zeit,um gemeinsam angeln zu gehen?
ausser morgen dienstag,könnte ich die ganze woche über angeln gehen.
wenn du auch zeit und lust hast,dann sag mir bescheid,dann fahre ich nach wasserbillig um maden und tauwürmer zu kaufen.
wo hast du denn am WE geangelt?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zwischen Wasserbillig und Mertert!!!!
Konnte Waller in Mosel und Sauer dieses Jahr 5 Waller fangen größter 80cm will nächstes jahr mal gezielt auf Waller probieren!!!
Am Donnertstag fangen die Ferien an dann bin ich schon früher in Mertert. Will mich noch mal in Mertert Richtung Wasserbillig an die Mosel setzten. Mit Hühnerleber,Käse und Tauwürmern!!!

denk mal das ich mich hinter die Anlegestelle für die Schiffe setzte so 10-100m dahinter!!!!

Würd mich freuen wenn du mal dar wärst!!!

mfg Flo

P.S: schreib mal was ins forum bei den mosellaboys#6


----------



## esox82 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Flo,
ich war gestern Pinkies,Maden,Rot- und Tauwürmer kaufen,bin also für morgen gewappnet! 
ich werde morgen so gegen 10 uhr in mertert sein.wenn ich noch käse habe,bringe ich auch welchen mit.habe auch noch kichererbsen und mais dabei.
bis morgen dann
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich bringe Würmer,Käse,Mais und Hühnerleber mit!!!
Dann sollte mir wohl ein paar Döbel auf die Schuppen legen!!!
Bin so gegen12-12.30Uhr da!!!!
also bis dann hab ja deine handynummer falls was schief gehen sollte!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also hab auch nix mehr gefangen als du Weg warst!!!!
Aber auf der Deutschenseite war en bissi aktion im Wasser!!!!
Hatte nur keine 300g gewichte dabei

denk mal geh noch 1-2 mal vor der Schonzeit los!!!!
mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,wie geht´s?
hast du weihnachten schön gefeiert?ich hatte die ganze familie zu besuch
gibst du mir bescheid,wenn du wieder losgehst?
kann das sein,dass wir heute in luxemburg aneinander vorbeigelaufen sind?in einem supermarkt? hab mich zu spät umgedreht und war mir dann nicht mehr sicher.
war seit letzter woche nicht mehr angeln,und du?möchte noch ein letztes mal auf zander gehen,ehe deren schonzeit anfängt.
mfg


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S.: sorry,dass ich erst so spät geantwortet habe,bin auf dieses thema abonniert,jedoch bekam ich keine e-mail als du mir geschrieben hast.
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja war noch einmal los hatte nen Biss auf ein halbes Rotauge aber konnte ihn nicht haken........
Ja bin um einiges Angelzeug reicher geworden#6 
Hmmmm.....also ich werde warscheinlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr zum Zander angeln kommen!!!
Leider........erst wieder im Juni:v #q #q :c :c !!!

Aber werde im Anfang Januar noch mal auf Friedfisch los ziehen!!!

Schreib dann hier wann genau!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo hattest du denn den biss?
hast du bei askari eingekauft?
probiere dir das "fish sim 2"-spiel zu kopieren.
also sind wir uns nicht in einem supermarkt hier in luxemburg begegnet???
ok,dann gehe ich auch nicht mehr auf zander dieses jahr.
ok,dann gib mir besheid,wenn du losgehst.
ich wünsche dir einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!
bis dann
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wasserbillig!!!!

Hmmm...werde darauf warten das es noch mal einen schönen milden Tag gibt und vielleicht mal die Sonne raus kommt!!!!
ja habe ich ne Zanderute und ne freilaufrolle habe ich mir gegönnt

ne war in letzter zeit nicht in einem luxem. supermarkt!!!

das mit dem spiel wäre cool!!!
Schicke dir eine sms wenn ich angeln gehe!!!!

Einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele dicke Fische!!!

mfg und Petri heil flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab mal überlegt wo man noch hin gehen könnte will in Wasserbillg an die Sauer gehen!!!
Aber ein Stück weiter hoch wandern wo die Strömung stärker ist und mit der Feederrute auf Barben fischen hab auf jeden Fall mal gehört das es dort welche geben soll!!!
Habe ja Ferien von daher würde ich es dann von morgens bis Abends bis die Gewässer schliessen da probieren!

Mit Wurm,Maden und Käse!!!!

Weis aber noch nicht wann!!!
Werde mich bei dir melden!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja,da sollen viele barben sein,wo genau weiss ich jedoch nicht.hab heute cd-rohlinge gekauft und probiere das spiel zu kopieren,wenn´s nicht klappt dann frage ich einen freund.
ok,habe diese woche auch noch ferien,muss aber viel lernen,werde also nicht einen ganzen tag lang angeln gehen können.
bis dann
mfg


----------



## esox82 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Flo,
für morgen ist trockenes wetter angesagt,also wollte ich morgen nach mertert zum einlauf fahren und ein wenig angeln.werde so gegen 12 uhr da sein.
kannst mir ja bescheid geben, wenn du auch kommst.
bis dann
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne konnt leider nicht meine schwester ist umgezogen der hab ich noch ein bisschen geholfen!!!

hmmm und wie wars was gefangen???
Nach den letzten pleiten hab ich im moment nicht so die motivation alleine zu gehen!!!

mfg flo


----------



## esox82 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
bin gerade zurück von mertert,hab leider nichts gefangen 
morgen will ich noch einmal angeln gehen,von +/-10 bis 16 uhr.
wenn ich morgen auch schneider bleibe,dann lege ich eine kleine pause ein und ziehe mich auf forellenteiche zurück um das drillgefühl nicht ganz zu verlieren 
morgen versuche ich es auf der hettermillen.kannst mir ja smsen,wenn du auch kommen kannst.
bis dann
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo ist denn hentermille und was fängt man da? also wenn du mir als montage usw erklärst komm ich mit zum forellenpuff!!!

mfg flo


----------



## esox82 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hettermillen liegt zwischen "ehnen" und "stadtbredimus".
dort fängt/fing man viel mit dem feeder und spinner
im sommer waren schöne schleien,karpfen und karauschen dort,so wie viele barsche.ob das nun immer noch so ist,weiss ich nicht,hoffe es aber.
ich schau mal nach bis wann die forellenteiche noch geöffnet sind.
ich angele dort immer mit bienenmade an der pose und mit teig am sbirulino.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mal schauen morgen hätte ich theoretisch zeit aber erst so um 3!!!!
hört sich ja net schlecht an mit den fischen kann dir ja ne sms schreiben wenn ich komme wo bist denn du da in hentermille???
wie viel gramm müssen die körbe dort haben???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hettermillen liegt auf dieser strecke und besteht nur aus einem haus, der hettermillen, eine alte mühle, und einem parkplatz direkt am wasser.dort werde ich sein.ist nicht gross,nur um die 100m breit.
die strömung ist meistens sehr stark dort,nehme zwischen 40 und 80 gramm


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey andy und warst du noch mal unterwegs???
ich nicht aber am we vielleicht wenn gutes wetter ist!!!
meld dich mal wenn du lust hast

lg flo


----------



## esox82 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo flo,
nein,ich war nicht mehr raus,kann momentan leider nicht,denn ich hab diese woche ,und in die nächsten auch,viele klausuren,bin also voll am büffeln.werde also erst wieder ab nächster woche freitag wieder angeln gehen können 
bei dem wetter macht´s eh nicht viel spass.
ich habe das "fish sim"-spiel einem freund gegeben,der es für mich kopieren wird,denn bei mir hat es nicht geklappt.normalerweise kommt er dieses we zu mir,dann bringt er es mir mit.
bis dann
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi und wie waren deine Klausuren???
Hast du vielleicht eine Internetadresse vom dem Forellenweiher??
Oder kannst du mir vielleicht paar Info´s geben wie Rutenzahl,erlaubte Köder usw.....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
bis jetzt ging alles gut,hab nächste woche noch 2 klausuren und ein referat.
internetseite glaub ich nicht,dass es welche gibt.
also bei dem in "küntzig" sind 2 ruten erlaubt.verboten sind wobbler und spinner u.ä.
sie verkaufen dort mehlwürmer,bienenmaden und forellenteig.
1/2 tag kostet 7,5€ (7-13 uhr) und ein ganzer (7-19 uhr) 14€.

hinter der luxemburgischen grenze in belgien bei "arlon" gibt es einen noch viel grösseren weiher.
dort kann man auf forellen, "lachsforellen", hechte und karpfen angeln.
die preise weiss ich nicht mehr,aber es wer ein wenig teurer als in küntzig.
auch hier sind jeweils 2 ruten erlaubt
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sag einfach bescheid wenn du zeit hast!!!
können dann ja klären ob wo und wann mir gehen!!!

dann noch viel glück für die klausuren und dein referat!!!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also die nächste Fischereischeinprüfung startet am 17 März in Trier genauer Ort wird mir noch mitgeteilt. Anmeldung dann vor Ort!!!!

Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus??? Hast du nochmal Lust angeln zu gehen????

mfg flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Flo,
ich bin jetzt fertig mit meinen klausuren,kann also ab nächster woche wieder angeln gehen.
wann würde es dir da am besten passen?
sind die kurse für die fischerprüfung immer am WE?
gehst du da auch hin?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja ich glaube immer samstags in einer kneipe in trier in der luxemburgerstr. namen der kneipe weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig.

also in der woche angeln müssten mir vorher absprechen und am wochenende kann ich samstags nur bis 4Uhr aber ansonsten immer willst du an die mosel, sauer oder an einen Forellensee???

mfg flo


----------



## esox82 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nächste woche kann ich nur in der woche gehen,da ich am samstag mit ein paar freunden nach metz in einen neuen angelladen fahre.
ich muss nur noch nächste woche mit meinem wagen in die werkstatt zur kontrolle,da ich am 12. zum tüv muss 
einen termin hab ich noch nicht ausgemacht,ansonsten hab ich aber die ganze woche über zeit.


----------



## esox82 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab gedacht, eher an die mosel oder sauer zu gehen.du hast ja auch ab dem 16. ferien,oder?
dann könnten wir dann zum forellenweiher fahren,denn am wochenende ist es dort voll von anglern


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja klar was hältste von metzdorf an der sauer da kann man schön angeln

mfg flo


----------



## sl5000 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



krauthi schrieb:


> Nl = Niederlande und zwar nach roermond zum bootstreffen am 8-9 oktober
> 
> 
> 
> gruß krauthi


 


Hallo krauthi

habe da mal ne frage wie geht das den da ab in NL braucht mann da ein angelschein ich selber habe keinen noch nicht und war bis jetzt nur in belgien in montzen auf forellen.

gruss pit 
ac  :vik:


----------



## sl5000 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



the doctor schrieb:


> Tja....
> 
> Habe mal ein Wochenende an der Sauer bei Wasserbillig verbracht, aber ohne richtigen Erfolg ....Das war der Spätsommer nach dem heftigen Sommer vor 2 Jahren
> Ich habe mehrere tote Aale aufgefunden
> ...


 
Hallo doc

meine frage in lux braucht mann da ein angelschein ??? ich hätte da mal intresse zu angel was braucht mann da ??? #h 

gruss pit AC :vik:


----------



## the doctor (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Pit,....In Holland braucht man keinen Angfelschein.
Man kann dort alles käuflich erwerben.
Leos Angelmarkt in Wüselen kann dir auskunft geben und auch die Lizenz verkaufen.
In Luxemburg habe ich erst einmal gefischt. 
Da braucht man glaube ich den deutschen Fischereischein


----------



## krauthi (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie doc schon geschrieben hat

einfach papiere in holland kaufen (oder deutschland)  und dan ab ans wasser  und dabei immer schön  geltene gesetze einhalten  weil unwissenheit  schütz in holland nicht vor strafe   und das ist dort   teuer 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So also in Luxemburg brauchst du dir nur einen Erlaubnisschein zu kaufen, also Grenzfluß Sauer/Mosel. Die Our braucht bei bestimmt Abschnitten noch mal eine Erlaubnis vom Pächter aber wie der das Handhabt ist verschieden.
Für die Seen brauchst du noch mal ne extra Karte. 
Für mehr Infos einfach hier rein schreiben.....mfg Flo

@ Andy: Wie sieht es mit angeln am Freitag oder Montag aus?????
             Metzdorf wäre mein Vorschlag, oder Echternacherbrück^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@the doctor + sl5000: man braucht den deutschen angelschein nicht,um in luxemburg zu angeln.man braucht nur,wie flo es gesagt hat, einen erlaubnisschein für entweder grenzgewässer wie mosel und sauer, oder für binnengewässer wie z.B. die alzette.
diese scheine kann man sich in den angelläden kaufen und werden entweder als tages-, monats- oder jahresscheine ausgehändigt.um von einem boot aus zu angeln, braucht man wiederum einen anderen schein.
die genauen beträge,erlaubnisscheine und sonstige infos findest du in dem topic "infos zum angeln in luxemburg".
wenn sonst noch fragen sind,einfach schreiben...

@Flo: am montag wäre ok.kennst du vielleicht den namen des dorfes auf der lux. seite von metzdorf,damit ich mich besser orientieren kann?
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moersdorf da gibt es ne Brücke über die du nach Metzdorf kommst...wenn net hast ja meine Handynummer

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok,müsste ich finden
bis dann so gegen 11
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Stelle wo ich Sitze ist nicht so ganz einfach zu finden kannst ja anrufen ansonsten rufe ich dich so um 11 Uhr an^^

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi 

hat uns das Hochwasser ja einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Was hälst du davon wenn wir übernächstes Wochenende an einen Forellenweiher fahren???

Welche würdest du denn empfehlen????
(Ort,Uhrzeit,Preis,Köder usw)

Und wie gehts deinem Auto hat es ne neue Plakette????


mfg flo


----------



## esox82 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,
also das WE vom 23/24? das müsste gehen.
an diesem freitag soll es 15-17 grad sein mit sonnenschein.wollte da vielleicht an die sauer...
am WE sind viele leute an den seen,aber wir könnten nach stockem bei arlon fahren.
ich glaube von 7-19 uhr kostet 20€.
da kann man mit 2 ruten angeln.erlaubt sind bienenmaden,teig,maden,mehlwürmer.
dort kann man allerdings auch auf die lachsforellen angeln,kostet jedoch 20€ für einen halben tag und der teich ist ziemlich zugewachsen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn kein Hochwasser mehr ist komm ich mit an die Sauer....
Warst du schon mal in Montzen???
Oder Ohlingen????


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein,kenne weder Montzen noch Ohlingen.sind das forellenweiher?Hab probleme mit dem internet,kann also später nicht noch mal hier vorbeischauen um deine antwort zu lesen.
gehen morgen dann mal nach moersdorf zu der brücke,werde gegen 10uhr da sein.nehme spinner- und feederrute mit.
du kanns tmir ja smsen,ob du auh kommst,dann könnten wir nach metzdorf gehen.
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

olingen ist ein Forellensee in Luxemburg und Montzen soll einer in Belgien sein.....


ich komme nicht da das Hochwasser noch nicht nach gelassen hat^^


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,bin schon wieder zurück,das wasser war einfach zu hoch und floss zu schnell.ja,olingen hier in lux. war ich schon,ist aber sehr klein und die besitzer sind überhaupt nicht freundlich!!!montzen kenne ich nicht.in belgien kenne ich nur stockem und fratin,welche sehr groß sind.in stockem gibt es 4 weiher (1xforellenteich für grössere gruppe zum mieten,1xnormaler forellenteich,1xlachsforellen und 1xkarpfen) und in fratin 3 (1xforellen,1xlachsforellen und 1xhechte).der nachteil beim hechtweiher ist,dass man nur eine jahreskarte für 90€ kaufen kann und nur einen hecht am tag fangen darf.


----------



## esox82 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo flo,
hättest du morgen zeit,angeln zu gehen?ich wollte an die sauer gehen mit mais und käse und einer spinnerrute.wann sollen wir einmal zum forellensee gehen?
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne da hat meine Mama geburtstag......Ähm am Wochenende da würde mein Papa auch noch mitkommen
wünsch dir mal viel erfolg

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,bin jetzt zurück vom angeln.der hammer!hab mit geriebenem käse und gemahlenem mais im futterkorb geangelt.köder waren abwehselnd mais und made : 11 rotaugen, 1 rotfeder und 2 schleien von 33 und 39 cm!!!!!!
dann wünsch ich deiner mutter alles Gute zum geburtstag!
am samstag ginge es vielleicht,mein vetter wollte vielleicht auch mit,da er erst 2 mal angeln war bis jetzt.
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Cool!
Wo warst du denn angeln????
Also wo sollen wir denn am we hin????

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
ich war an der hettermillen
also mein vetter und mein bruder haben mir noch nicht zugesagt,aber normalerweise würde ich stockem vorschlagen.
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Werden warscheinlich nach Olingen fahren weil Belgien zu weit weg ist.....Außerdem wollen wir ja einfach nur so mal fischen gehen werden aber bestimmt eine Tour nach Stockem einplanen.....

Kannst du mir Infos über Olingen geben???
Preis
Anzahl der Ruten
Köder
................................

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
also olingen müsste so um die 14€ für ne tageskarte sein,bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.dort ist es aber sehr klein und IHR MÜSST EUREN EIGENE ABFALLTÜTE MITBRINGEN!!!!!, da sie dort nichts haben und einen sofort anschnauzen,wenn man um eine tüte fragt.ausserdem darf man seine fische dort nicht putzen!
wenn belgien zu weit ist,dann fahrt doch nach küntzig (clemency).dort sind sie sehr freundlich,kostet 14€ am tag und man kann mit 2 ruten angeln.wenn ihr in trier auf die autobahn richtung luxemburg fahrt,dann könnt ihr geradewegs bis nach küntzig fahren.
soweit ich mich erinnern kann,sind in olingen auch 2 ruten erlaubt.köder sind bienenmaden,teig und mehlwürmer,sonst ist alles verboten.
mfg


----------



## esox82 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S.: tolles bild vom zander!!!!!


----------



## esox82 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi flo,
ich treffe mich heute abend mit ein paar freunden,wo wir dann auch besprechen,um am samstag den 10.märz nach stockem oder fratin angeln zu gehen.wir würden dann einen ganzen weiher für den ganzen tag mieten.du und dein vater sind natürlich herzlichst eingeladen mitzukommen.um den weg für euch zu verkürzen,könnten wir uns auch bei mir in der gegend treffen (auf halbem weg zwischen trier und belgien) von wo ich euch mitnehmen könnte.wie,wann und wo genau wir hingehen werden,klären wir heute abend,dann kann ich dir morgen bescheid geben und du kannst mir dann sagen,ob ihr lust hättet mitzukommen.


----------



## esox82 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S.: am 1.september ist unser clubhaus (soetwas wie ein jugendhaus) eingeladen,auf einem privatteich in kanach angeln zu gehen (forellen,karpfen,barsch).wenn du lust hast,kannst du mitkommen.dies hat ja aber noch zeit
wünsche euch viel erfolg für morgen und petri heil!
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo mal schauen was sich machen lässt rede mal mit meinem Vater......also es hat morgens so gestürmt und geregnet das wir uns wieder im Bett rumgetrett haben und ausgeschlafen haben mal schauen wann wir wieder losfahren^^

Hast du Lust diese Woche oder nächstes Wochende an die Sauer oder Mosel zu fahren zum fischen????

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
ab donnerstag ist es verboten an der mosel/sauer/our zu angeln,also müssen wir spätestens am mittwoch gehen!ich hoffe,das wetter ist bis dahin besser!wenn wir gehen sollten,dann gehe ich morgen noch mais,käse,maden und würmer kaufen.
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sieht leider mal wieder nach Hochwasser aus.......Wäre cool wenn es aufhören würde zu regnen..............Also leider klappt das mit dem 10 März nicht da wir da auf einer Angelmesse sind hätte aber am 11 März zeit ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel erfolg

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
also ich muss unbedingt morgen nochmal los,auch wenn ich schneider bleibe,sonst kann ich es mir nie verzeihen!
nein,sontags geht es nie bei mir,da ist oma-tag!
da fährt die ganze familie zu meiner großmutter zu kaffeeund kuchen!
wo ist denn die angelmesse?die in pirmasens?
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein die ist im Saarland in Wadern.
Ja würde auch gerne los aber meine Mutter muss arbeiten deshalb komm ich net nach Luxemburg:c:c:c.

Sonntags nach der Angelmesse hoffen wir das es gutes Wetter gibt wollen wir dann nach Olingen.

mfg Flo


----------



## angelgini (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wer von euch so regelmäßig in der dauer Angelt und vielleicht, wenn es welche gibt, ein paar Hotspots preisgibt .

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antwort.

Viele grüße aus Aachen und Petri heil.


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo flo,
kannst froh sein,dass du nicht kommen konntest.war nur etwa 2 stunden da.hochwasser und schnelles fliessen! erst mit einem 100gr futterkorb blieb die montage liegen.hab ausser kalte ohren (mütze vergessen) nichts fangen.
das wars dann bis zum 15.6.  jetzt können wir nur noch zum forellenteich.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo angelgini,
also hotspots gibt es so einige, aber ob wir jetzt die preisgeben,hmm 
also in wasserbillig wo die sauer in die mosel läuft ist ein versuch wert, genauso in schengen,hinter der staumauer.vielleicht kann der flo dir auch noch welche sagen.
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Verrate meine Stellen nicht gibt dir aber ein paar Tricks zum fangen

z.B beim Feedern probier mal ne kübstliche made oder zückmückenlarve von Berkley mit auf den Köder zu ziehen.
Beim Grundangeln z.B auf Aal entscheidet ein Meter überfangen und nicht fangen...
Wenns auf Krapfen geht lass die Boilies daheim angel mit Mais und Kartoffeln fangen hier besser in der Mosel....
Echternacher See da kannst du auf Karpfen angeln (50 pfd.)
Ich verrate meine Hotspots nicht mehr weil sich bestimmt neidiche Angler an deinen Platz setzten den du mühsam angefüttert hast

Hab auch schon erlebt wenn du fängst das sie ihre Ruten auf einmal 2 m neben dir aufbauen wo sie vorher 20m abstand hatten......

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

diese tipps kann ich nur bestätigen und übrigens: die hotspots,die ich hier reingeschrieben habesind natürlich nicht die,die ih beangele!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also fahrt ihr jetzt nach stockem am 10???


----------



## esox82 (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,
ja,wir fahren nach stockem.bis jetzt sind wir zu 8.wir treffen uns bei unserem clubhaus und fahren dann zs dorthin.und ihr könnt nicht kommen?
jetzt ist die mosel knapp 15 stunden zu und ich langweile mich bereits!
dann putz ich halt jetzt meine angelsachen!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol meine Finger jucken und das ohrenbetäubtende Geräusch einer kreischenden Bremse verfolgt mich Tag und Nacht.....Nein leider nicht da wir auf die Angelmesse fahren aber Sonntags danach gehts nach Olingen.....


mfg Flo

Spiel doch einfach das Angelspiel am Pc


----------



## esox82 (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|muahah: stimmt,so geht es mir auch.und das ständige klingeln einer aalglocke in den ohren! 
hab das spiel schon wieder installiert aber noch nicht angefangen zu spielen.
dein spiel liegt auch noch hier...
mfg Andy


----------



## tollhaus (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hallo angelgini,
> also hotspots gibt es so einige, aber ob wir jetzt die preisgeben,hmm
> also in wasserbillig wo die sauer in die mosel läuft ist ein versuch wert,
> mfg Andy


 
Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück falls n Hubschrauber hast.Ich war grad drüben, die ganze Ecke ist mittlerweile überschwemmt, da siehste keine Straße mehr. Die Staumauer mit dem Geländer, alles unter Wasser. Der Weg auf der linken Seite Richtung Igel, nehezu schon alles schon überschemmt.  Und das Wasser steigt nach wie vor gnadenlos. Die Schleuse in Trier, nicht mehr zu erkennen als solche, alles eine Ebene nur noch. Pegel ist mittlerweile über 7,00 Meter.


----------



## esox82 (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
seit gestern abend ist es sowieso verboten auf der mosel und der sauer zu angeln 
dies waren beispiele für den 15.6.,wenn man wieder angeln darf 
mfg Andy


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die 2 besten adressen die ich in luxemburg kenne sind 1.der reuler weiher bei clerf (clerveaux)
und die our am dreiländereck 
im reuler weiher is für jeden was dabei.....und es is nich so en forellenpuff wie in normalen weiheranlagen


----------



## esox82 (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja,reulerweiher ist nicht so extra.wenn du auf einen schönen forellenpuff in luxemburg gehen willst,dann fahr nach küntzig.meiner meinung nach,der schönste und grösste forellenpuff in luemburg.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S.:
angeln in der our ist nur mit erlaubnis des verpächters möglich! (will es nur einmal hier betonen)
oder 11.gebot!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja ach ne!!!!!:r

wie oft wars du denn schon in reuler?
vlg


----------



## esox82 (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war 2mal dort,zuletzt im letzten sommer.war dort zelten


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dat is soooo endgeil da ich geh da jetzt seit 2-3jahren regelmäßig hin die ham alles da !! sau geil!!! absolut fairer preis und man fängt in der regel verdammt gut


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich spüre schon die harten Kopfschläge eines Zander in dem Handteil meiner Rute oder die unterdem endlosen Zug sich zum Halbkreis biegende Rute unter dem Zug eines davon schwimmenden Karpfens.
Aber auch die aggresiven Fluchten einer Barbe an der Feederrute lassen mich jede Nacht schweißgebadet erwachen^^

Jede Nacht weht mir eine warme Brise um die Nase und ich träume von einer schwülen Sommernacht mit einem kühlen Bier an der Sauer bei .........
Man kan die Augen nicht von der mit Köderfisch beköderten Pose lassen die langsam ihren Tanz auf dem Wasser beginnt. Langsam zieht sie ihre Kreise auf dem Wasser bis sie auf einmal brutal unter Wasser gezogen wird. Dieses weiß ich nur mit einem heftigen Anschlag zu beantworten und die Schnur surrt nur so von der Rolle und die Rute beginnt sich mit tiefen Verbeugungen vor dem Fisch zu verneigen.....
Nach einigen Spannenden Minuten Drill............
*Biep*    *Biep*  *Biep*
Reisst mich mein Wecker knadenlos aus dem Schlaf und weg vom Wasser und weg von meinen an der Angel kämpfenden Traumfisch............schon wieder weiß ich nicht was sich den Köder dort so knadenlos geschnappt hat und hoffe das sich diese Szene in einer warmen Sommernacht im Juni an der Sauer wiederholt.


Der nächste Traum folgt schon bald


----------



## esox82 (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das ist poesie in meinen ohren!!!


----------



## esox82 (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Johnnie Walker:
als ich da war,fragte ich an der rezeption,womit man auf forellen angeln dürfe.sie sagte mir,verboten sei nur wobbler.
also machte ich mich zum forellenteich und angelte mit einem spinner,da ich dachte,der wäre erlaubt.fing an einem tag dann auch 11 forellen und 3 barsche,die ich mit meiner freundin abends auf dem grill kochte.
erst als wir am tag darauf wieder fuhren,nahm ich mir eine broschüre mit,wo ich dann sah,dass spinner auch verboten waren.erst da verstand ich,wieso mich alle so doof anguckten,als ich fisch um fisch hatte und sonst niemand.OOPS


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nicht nur in deinen^^
Ich willlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll angeln^^^^^^

Lol meine Spinnrute schläft neben mir im Bett LOL

Andy meinst du kannst mir das Spiel schicken???


mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|supergri:q|supergri jaaaaaa nich schlecht, aber mit wobbler fängt man da genau so gut, und als allrounder hat man dort einen unschätzbaren vorteil den andern gegenüber: die luxemburger sind dort extrem auf forellen fixiert, deshalb gedeien die andern arten prächtig, die haben da riesen karpfen, im herbst hat mir so ne sau (ca 80-90cm) die rute mit reingezogen, und im unteren weiher wimmelt es nur so von weißfischen, kleineren karpfen und VORALLEM hechten!!! ich denke das es so viele sind das sie an verbuttung leiden, ich fing massenhaft kleine  (20-40cm)sogar ohne stahl, wenn man leise genug ist kann man sie sogar gut beobachten, aber ich habe dort auch schon metrige gesehen.....bloß die wollen nich an den haken :c:c:cich hab da jahrelang mit allen mitteln versucht an die großen zu kommen...ohne erfolg..aber vllt klappts dieses jahr^^


----------



## esox82 (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Flo,
ja, kann sie dir schicken.
ich hoffe,du hast aber den spinner oder wobbler abmontiert,ehe du die rute mit ins bett genommen hast! 
ich hab gestern 5 stunden lang 3 ruten geputzt und frisch montiert.
man sieht, dass studenten zuviel freizeit haben! lol
heute kommen die nächsten 3 ruten dran!


----------



## esox82 (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Johnnie Walker:
darf man dort auf karpfen?ach du schande!
hätte auch gern auf die geangelt!
auf dem zweiten weiher habe ich nur einmal kurz geangelt.hatte nicht die passenden sachen dabei für hecht,da ich nur die forellensachen mitnahm.auf mini-wobbler und mini-spinner lief nichts.
dann muss ich mal gezielt auf hecht und karpfen dorthin fahren.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo:
kannst du mir vielleicht sagen,was die kurse bei dir kosten?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

egal, ob man dort gezielt auf karpfen, hecht, barsch, forelle geht oder feedert, es macht immer verdammt viel spass, bloß der 2. weiher....der is extrem schwer.......da hab über ein jahr gebraucht um die guten stellen zu finden!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und am 2. weiher ist man immer ganz allein, da kann man machen was man will^^ :-D


----------



## esox82 (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Achso,ich dachte auf dem einem könnte man nur auf forellen und auf dem anderen nur auf hecht.dann muss ich mal wieder dorthin fahren.
auf dem 2.weiher hab ich ganz unten,zwischen zwei bäumen und ganz oben,vor dem krautfeld geangelt,aber wie gesagt,nur mit forellenwobblen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auf jeden, ab märz haben die wieder geöffnet!!!
ABER wenn man nicht regelmäßig dort is dann sollte man es aufgarkeinen fall am unteren weiher auf irg was versuchen.....wie gesagt extrem schwer und es werden dort keine fische eingesetzt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Also ab März angeln wo ist der Weiher denn will auch mal wieder auf Karpfen angeln.....

Welche Kurse meinst du???
Fischereiprüfung???

die hat letztes Jahr: 126,50€ oder so gekostet aber soweit ich weiß hast du erst im Juni Prüfung^^

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der reiler/reuler weiher befindet sich direkt neben clervaux(clerf)
kp wie ich den weg beschreiben soll google den begriff einfach ma^^
http://www.reilerweier.lu/?ID=9&lang=de&PHPSESSID=302a655419e631a89464df99e


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sind da ab März alles Fischarten frei???
Welche Methoden sind am erfolgreichsten???
Köder???
Wie viel Ruten???
Was kostet der Spaß???

Achja die Mosel steigt weiter ich würde meinen Trip verschieben sie hat monetan 8m und ab 8.50m wird es kritisch......#

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh *******! naja dann
also tageskarte kostet 12€ toppreis! den man kann so viel fangen wie man will, die karte gilt für beide weiher.
am oberen weiher ist 1 angel erlaub am unteren 2.
fischarten:
Regenbogenforelle/Lachforelle
Hecht,
Karpfen,
Rotauge,
Brassen,
Aland,
Barsch,
Elritze,
Gründling

zu der jahreszeit ist Sbirolinoangeln top- auswerfen, liegen lassen man kanns natürlich auch mit nach schleppblei montage machen. Posen angeln is auch recht gut, und spinnen mit wobblern/twistern(gelb) für barsch

für Weißfisch leichte Grundmontagen mit wurm, fleischmaden, castern
Karpfen gehen im mom eher schlecht man kanns aber auch einfach mal mit tauwurm versuchen, auf grund

Hecht.....kein plan seeeeeeehr unterschiedlich...ich spinn immer hin und wieder am unteren weiher

köder für Forelle: Dendrobena, Fleischmadenbündel, Bienenmaden...Topköder-Mehlwurm+Forellenteig! klappt bis jetzt immer!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also du könntest dich auf die Hauptstraße setzen und auf dem Radweg angeln^^

Also Karpfe sind bei diesen Temperaturen doch garnicht selten...
Wie angelst du dort auf Karpfen Boillie mit Festblei oder normal Laufblei mit Mais.....

Also ich werde dort im März mal auftauchen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

laufbleimontage, max 50g ! 20g-30g sind aber besser,
tauwurm-maismix is gut, mit boilie lohnts sich net weil man ja nich anfüttern kann und nich darf, mit fütterkorb wärs da schon wiel besser. ich hab als beifang auch schon mal en brassen von 4.6kg gefangen! am oberen sind wirklich sehr große fürn son weiher drinn....ich schätz mal so 10kg...vllt auch mehr unten wimmelt es nur so von karpfen aber ich weiß einfach nich warum die da nich beißen wollen.....  -.-
die leute dort sind verdammt net, falls du da ma en falschen köder verwendest nehmen sies dir nich übel, der chef, son älterer mann, hat mich als ich das erste mal da war ob ich was gefangen hab, ich hab nein gesagt und der hat mir darauf sofort 2 forellen gegeben^^, mit dem kann man auch gut quatschen der kann einem wertvolle tipps geben


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

achja und die anlage ist ganz anders als gewöhnliche
dort herscht nich viel betrieb, am tag 1-5 angler,
am unteren ist nie einer und dort sieht alles sehr natürlich aus, überall ist wald und die habe da sogar schilffelder!


----------



## Steinadler (2. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey michi also als ich da war gabs noch keine Lachforellen ^^ und das andere regeln ma per icq .............


----------



## esox82 (4. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Johnnie Walker und Flo:
sollen wir uns einmal dort zum angeln treffen?
scheint ja doch nicht so schlecht dort zu sein,wie ich es bislang dachte.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (4. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja,hab die prüfung gemeint.ist ja ein stattlicher betrag für einen studenten.naja,mal kucken.
mfg Andy


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja kla ich mein next we haben die auf ich nehm den Steinadler checker noch mit
xD
auf wat sollen ma gehen ?


----------



## esox82 (4. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nächstes we kann ich leider nicht,gehe da schon nach belgien um zu angeln.
du kannst mir ja sagen,wann ihr wieder geht.
alsomir ist es schnuppe,auf was wir gehen.nehme dann eifach ruten zum forellen-,karpfen und hechtangeln mit


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich mein nich dieses we sondern das we darauf....karpfen..naja, ich geh auf forelle, und unten wie immer ma ne runde auf  hecht, außerdem probier ich da ma meine neue feederrute aus:vik:


----------



## esox82 (4. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

achso,
das müsste eigentlich klappen
mal kucken,ob der flo auch zeit hat.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wohin gehst du denn nach belgien angeln ?


----------



## esox82 (4. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nach stockem,ist ein vorort von arlon.
die haben dort 4 teiche (1xrefo teich für gruppen zum mieten,1xrefo,1xlachsforellen und 1xkarpfen)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mal schauen wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn ich Zeit habe......

Andy ich mach warscheinlich doch erst die nächste im Herbst weil ich bis dahin eigenes Geld verdiene und außerdem kommt noch die teuren Erlaubnischeine+Fischereischein dabei also solltest auf jeden Fall min mit 160€ Prüfung und (Erlaubnisschein+Fischereischein für 1 Jahr)

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

für ein jahr? 
schon teuer!ob ich so oft in deutschland angele,damit es sich für den preis lohnt???das muss ich mir überlegen.
hier kann ich für 30€ im jahr auf alle grenz- und binnengewässer angeln,wo ich ja meistens bin.
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lieber eld sparen und mim bellyboat über die sauer flitzen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auch eine idee! 
hab ein schlauchboot mit motor,dann zahle ich noch 40€ mehr und renn damit über die sauer!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sollten mir wal vertikal angeln gehen wie die Holländer^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder schleppen |muahah:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

joar ich lass mich im belly von dir schleppen^^

Ist schleppen in echternach oder einem anderen See erlaubt?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin mir da nicht ganz sicher,aber ich glaube nicht dass es erlaubt ist.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Man könnte ja was fangen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

stimmt,die einstellung der fischereibehörde in luxemburg ist ziemlich komisch.es ist ja fast alles verboten.die liste der verbote bei dem gesetzesauszug ist länger als die der erlaubnisse.
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab gestern gelesen das ein Wobbler nur ein Drilling haben darf das ist doch zum :v

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was?wo? aber doch nicht an den grenzgewässern?????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sowie i9ch das gelesen hab schon..ich weiß aber net mehr ob es ein artikel war oder in den Bestimmungen vielleicht fällt es mir wieder ein

Freu mich schon aufs We Angelmesse und Sonntags nach Olingen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach du schande! das muss ich jetzt aber sofort nachlesen!würde mich wundern.hab gedacht,ich würde die gesetze für luxemburg kennen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hab mich auch gewundert......
Wo liegt den dieser See dort???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der baggersee? remerschen liegt ungefähr auf der anderen seite von perl


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/086_087_die_sauer_rlp.pdf

Lese dir das mal durch

Meinte den von dem und J.Walker die ganze Zeit reden

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

toller bericht.
da jedoch der echternacher see zu den grenzgewässern gehöhrt macht mich das mit dem drilling stutzig.hmmm


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der see liegt in reuler bei clervaux im norden von luxemburg, ungefähr auf der höhe von bitburg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mich auch, vorallem handelt es sich ja noch um die Sauer bei Echternach|uhoh:

Der hat ja schon am 21. März geöffnte...Sollen wir da mal angeln gehen oder eher nicht?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war noch nie dort,kann man mal machen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> oh *******! naja dann
> also tageskarte kostet 12€ toppreis! den man kann so viel fangen wie man will, die karte gilt für beide weiher.
> am oberen weiher ist 1 angel erlaub am unteren 2.
> fischarten:
> ...



Also hört sich mal gut an...Vor allem die Karpfen reizen mich die sollte man doch an einem schönen warmen Tag zum anbiss verleiten können und nebenbei noch nen Meterhecht wäre doch top loooooooool


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das stimmt!er wollte am WE des 17/18 dorthin gehen


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so,ich bin dann jetzt mal weg.
bis später
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich auch 
War letzte Woche im Angelgeschäft in Wasserbillig , die haben umgestellt sind jetzt im Wallerfieber :q


mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kinners! das mit dem einer drilling gleub i net^^
mitte märz fahr ich nach ouren an die our da frag ich ma nach....
flo du unterschätzt das mit den karpfen.....ich hab das jahrelang versucht.....und die ausbeute is extreem mager^^
naja kp


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

achja in weißwampach is auch noch en see....der is nur en paar km von reuler entfernt....da bin ich schon mal neben riesen karpfen nebenher geschwommen! mit flossen und taucherbrillle! war saugeil da^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne das war ein wenig übertrieben dargestellt
Aber ich glaube schon das man an einem Warmen Tag schon mit einem Karpfen rechnen kann würde es mit Teig aus Pellets und Mais probieren.

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok wir werden sehen^^


----------



## tollhaus (6. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ach du schande! das muss ich jetzt aber sofort nachlesen!würde mich wundern.hab gedacht,ich würde die gesetze für luxemburg kennen.


 
Jetzt ist mir alles klar!http://img228.*ih.us/img228/6741/quickshot61td9.jpg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe^^
böse jungs^^


----------



## Steinadler (6. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also direkt mit ner waffe los ziehen ......... nicht so mein fall


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lol der hatte angst um seine Döbel^^


----------



## angelgini (6. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke sehr ihr beiden. Muss mal schaun wo ich sonst noch Hotspots herkriege. Vielleicht über ne private mail? 
                    |wavey:*mal mit dem Zaunpfahl winkt*|wavey:
Finde ich wohl nett das ihr so schnell geantwortet habt. Naja die Sauer macht ja erst am 15.06. wieder auf. Bis dahin is ja noch Zeit. Vor 4 Jahren hab ich mal an einem Wochenende 16 Aale gefangen, direkt vor dem Wohnwagen, aber seitdem is Essig mit Aal. Mal hier mal einen,da einen sonst nix. Naja, könnt euch ja mal melden . Bis Dahin 

Petri Heil aus Aachen :g


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hoffe hast keine 16 Aale raus geholt den das passiert hier oft, deshalb immer schlechtere Fänge

Können aber auch mal zusammen angeln gehen wenn du möchtest


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo,
wann warst du denn in wasserbillig?
ich wollte mal wieder dorthin,um kleinkram zu kaufen fürs forellenangeln am samstag.
hoffe zwar,dass das wetter besser wird!
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo johnnie walker,
also weiswampach ist mir dann aber schon zu weit.die strecken bis dorthin sind so kurvenreich...,dann lieber autobahn nach belgien!
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

kleine verbesserung... das angeln an der binnensauer beginnt schon am 1. april jedoch nur auf forelle...

und laut gesetzgebung, darf man in luxemburg egal ob binnen oder grenzgewässer nur mit einem angelhaken angeln, d.h. nur ein drilling ob nun am system oder am wobbler... aber darauf achtet niemand, seh mich auch schlecht mit nem 20+ köder und nur einem drilling auf hecht angeln...

war denn niemand mehr angeln von euch...


mann sieht sich


----------



## esox82 (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tollhaus,
ja,den text habe ich auch im "wort" gelesen.die pächter der our sind alle wahnsinnig.meistens sind es 190-jährige bauern die mit der flinte nur darauf warten,dass jemand auf ihren feldern spazieren!


----------



## esox82 (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@angelgini:
die genannten hotspots sind schon recht gut,
in einer PN würde ich dir die gleichen sagen,vielleicht den ein oder anderen,den ich selbst beangele!
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@alle: wie bass es jetzt gerade geschrieben hat,ist es wirklich nur mit einem haken erlaubt zu angeln!egal ob,drilling,zwilling oder einzelhaken!
naja,unsere gesetzkebung hier ist schon recht seltsam.


----------



## esox82 (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S.:
hallo bass,
wilkommen zurück.
doch,wir waren angeln,aber mit recht magerer ausbeute 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann ich nur bestätigen

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

och die luxemburger sin alle cool drauf wenn die dich mit 2 drillingen sin dann wird man nur im schlimmsten fall ermant...mehr net^^
bei mir geht die party ab dem 17märz!!!
dann jeht et nach BLEIALF; WILLWERATH; REULER und an die our nach OUREN und SCHÖNBERG!!!!!!!!!!! dann kommen fangbilder oooooooooohne ende  xDDDD


----------



## Steinadler (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

von mir kommt dann auch noch ne 80er bafo ^^ aber mal ne frage : wo bekommt man scheine für die sauer und was ist da so drin


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

achja mr. flo wie sieht et eig im mom bei euch aus ? gehts wieder ?oder is da immer noch hwassa?


----------



## tollhaus (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> och die luxemburger sin alle cool drauf wenn die dich mit 2 drillingen sin dann wird man nur im schlimmsten fall ermant...mehr net^^
> bei mir geht die party ab dem 17märz!!!
> dann jeht et nach BLEIALF; WILLWERATH; REULER und an die our nach OUREN und SCHÖNBERG!!!!!!!!!!! dann kommen fangbilder oooooooooohne ende  xDDDD



Och nee, warum diese kleinen Tümpel immer, in der Mosel gibt es das alles 100fach und mehr.
Die kleinen Tümpel in der Prümer Ecke kenn ich alle, macht doch einfach keinen Spaß. Bitburg(Stausee(tot), Gerolstein(Badewannengröße), Bleialf(Kinderplanschbeckengröße), Stadkyll(vergiß es) usw. 

Kommt doch einfach an die Mosel, wenn's Hochwasser noch etwas fällt bis zum Wochenende, denn hält mich nix mehr.
Zu erkennen an 800 kg Gepäck hinterm Roller'g'


----------



## Steinadler (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tolhaus 
wo wohnste denn du scheinst dich hier bei uns ja ein wenig auszukennen aber mal zu den gewässern (nur die seen) zu den seen bitburg und gerolstein is nicht viel zu sagen ....schrott ..... bleialf ( dazu darf ich nix sagen :q) aber stadtkyll is ``normal´´und auch in willwerath is es toll:m  dann ist da auch noch kronenburg ausserdem gibts hier super bäche und kleinere flüsse :k also ich mags hier eher wie an der mosel (die is nätürlich was ganz anderes) also jedem das seine und geh mal hier an die gewässer und überzeug dich das die nicht schlecht sind ........ aússerdem find ich die umgebung hier schöner


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nur weil man ein schlechter angler ist und sich nicht dem jeweiligen gewässer anpassen kann heißt das noch lange nicht dass, das gewässer schlecht ist !!
der guter angler fängt wenn das wetter stimmt immer und überall! und mault nich über ein gewässer es sei denn es handelt sich um en forellenpuff!


----------



## DJ AKK (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tollhaus schrieb:


> Och nee, warum diese kleinen Tümpel immer, in der Mosel gibt es das alles 100fach und mehr.
> Die kleinen Tümpel in der Prümer Ecke kenn ich alle, macht doch einfach keinen Spaß. Bitburg(Stausee(tot), Gerolstein(Badewannengröße), Bleialf(Kinderplanschbeckengröße), Stadkyll(vergiß es) usw.
> 
> Kommt doch einfach an die Mosel


 
Haha, Tollhaus!!! 
Mosel ist Schei"§$%& für Zander, keine Hechte, Karpfen nur mit extreme viel Glück, Brassen ja...aber der Rest ist Mist!!!

Und nicht zu vergessen....*Hänger ohne Ende*!!! *Und der blöde Schiffverkehr!!!*

*Ich hatte in der Gerolsteiner Badewanne nach 2 Std nen 70 cm Zander dran!!! Ist leider beim Kechern abgegangen, aber in der Mosel hatte ich ausser Bissspuren am KöFi nichts.....*

Zudem schließ ich mich dem Steinadler an, es ist viel entspannter und gemütlicher an nen Weiher oder See zu angeln, als an der Mosel, in der Nähe von Straßen und die  Schiffe nerven!!! Aber jedem Fisch sein Gewässer!!!
*Mfg, Andy "der Hechtkiller"*


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

richtig so DJJAYJAYJAYJAY xD^^


----------



## esox82 (8. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,
also die letzten beiträge handeln aber nicht mehr von den gewässern in luxemburg, da müsst ihr schon zum PLZ 56 usw gehen.


----------



## esox82 (8. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@DJ AKK:
wenn man die richtigen stellen an der mosel und der sauer kennt, kann man sehr schöne zander und hechte fangen!
der schiffverkehr ist prima fürs feedern!
ausserdem: es gibt an der mosel auch stellen,wo keine straße in der umgebung ist!da sind dann auch die fische!die meisten angler suchen sich stellen,wo man sehr gut mit dem auto befahren kann,damit man ja nicht zu weit zu gehen hat.diese stellen sind jedoch überfischt,kein wunder,dass du nichts fängst! 
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (8. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Johnnie Walker:
ich hoffe,wir bekommen schöne bilder zu sehen! 
petri heil!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ey Jungs wenn ihr stress machen wollt geht wo anders hin....

Ihr super Angler müsstet uns dann aber auch jeden Tag en riesen Fisch fangen..aber egal

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ esox.....hoff ich auch ^^


----------



## esox82 (8. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich geh am samstag auch auf die pirsch,mal hoffen,dass das wetter mitspielt!|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Viel Spaß Andy ich am sonntag^^

Petri Heil an euch alle!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dir natürlich auch petri heil und viele schöne fische! 
mfg Andy


----------



## tollhaus (9. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ich geh am samstag auch auf die pirsch,mal hoffen,dass das wetter mitspielt!|kopfkrat



Dem schließ ich mich an, das es morgen los geht egal wie das Wetter ist. Irgendwo oberhalb der Staustufe werd ich mich niederlassen, noch wer in der Gegend morgen ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Welcher Staustufe?

mfg  Flo


----------



## tollhaus (9. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Welcher Staustufe?
> 
> mfg  Flo


Du Jeck, bis jetzt haben wir aber nur eine Staustufe hier oder die haben die letzte Stunde noch eine gebaut ?
So die Ecke Zewen/Igel, da sieht es schon gut aus, war eben dort.  Unterhalb ist doch noch etwas zu hoch(teilweise versackt man noch im Schlamm am Ufer), da warte ich noch n paar Tage, dann werde ich auch hier mal wieder meine Stellen abgrasen.


----------



## esox82 (9. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tollhaus:
wenn ich mich irre,bitte korrigiere mich,aber seit dem 1.märz ist es veboten, auf der mosel zu angeln,ich glaube,das gilt auch für die deutsche seite!


----------



## esox82 (9. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tollhaus schrieb:


> Dem schließ ich mich an, das es morgen los geht egal wie das Wetter ist. Irgendwo oberhalb der Staustufe werd ich mich niederlassen, noch wer in der Gegend morgen ?


 
der flo und ich gehen zum forellenpuff am samstag, bezw. am sonntag.
staustufe=verboten zu angeln
mfg Andy


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ihr forellenpuff  futzis !verräter^^
ich geh moin en bächlein....1m breit im durchschnitt, mal schauen was geeeeeeeeeht


----------



## tollhaus (9. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> @tollhaus:
> wenn ich mich irre,bitte korrigiere mich,aber seit dem 1.märz ist es veboten, auf der mosel zu angeln,ich glaube,das gilt auch für die deutsche seite!




Da irrst du aber. Die Frühjahrsschonzeit ist vom 15. April bis 31. Mai. Handangeln sind erlaubt wie eh und je. Raubfischangeln ist während der Zeit allerdings nicht erlaubt. Ansonsten gilt es die Artenschonzeiten zu beachten und das war es auch schon. Du kannst an der Mosel das ganze Jahr angeln.


----------



## alizander1 (10. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen.
Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist das hier mein erstes Posting.#h 
Ich komm aus Mönchengladbach und fahre schon seit ein paar Jahren an die Sauer/Our zum angeln.
Ich verbringe dort im Frühjahr und Herbst meinen Urlaub im Wohnwagen direkt am Wasser.(Wo die Our in die Sauer fliesst)
Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als direkt vor der Haustüre seinem Hobby nachzugehen .
Anfangs war ich von der "Flussangelei" gar nicht begeistert, weil ich hier bei uns immer in ruhigen Seen(Maasplassen in Roermond) gefischt habe, aber mitlerweile bin ich von der Sauer und dem Fischbestand echt begeistert!! 
Wir konnten auch schon sehr gute Fänge landen.(Hauptsächlich im Herbst bein niedrigem Wasserstand in Sauer und Our)
Vom Karpfen über Barben, Döbel,Aal,Hecht,Forelle usw.
Die Kampfstärke der Fische im Fluss hat mich echt begeistert.
Und zwar so stark, das ich dieses Jahr dort wieder meinen Urlaub verbringe.Und von der Landschaft mal ganz zu schweigen, einfach traumhaft.
Blöd ist halt nur, das die Sauer erst ab dem 15.06 zum fischen frei gegeben ist.:c 
Ich beneide jeden, der das Gewässer praktisch vor seiner Haustüre hat und angeln kann, wann er will.
Für mich sind es immer um die 200 km.
Aber dieses Jahr werde ich meinen Wohnwagen den Sommer über dort stehen lassen und öfter mal runter fahren.

Wünsche allen Anglern gute Fänge in diesem Jahr.:vik: 


Gruss
alizander1


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Wilkommen im Board!!!

Also Andy wenn es mal wieder was zu besprechen gibt melde dich per Privatnachricht, werde hier zwar lesen aber nur wenn Fragen oder so bestehen per Privatnachricht antworten....

Hier wirds mir nämlich zu doof!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (12. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok flo,mach ich.
ich schreib noch ein bericht über den forellenpuff bei "forellenweiher un lux."
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (12. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tollhaus:
dann ist das bei euch etwas anders als bei uns.
in unserem gesetzestext steht, dass das angeln auf hecht und zander ab dem 1.1. bis zum 15.6. verboten ist und das angeln komplett ab dem 1.3. bis zum 15.6. verboten ist.dies gilt für mosel,sauer und our,also luxemburgs grenzgewässer.


----------



## **bass** (13. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

hab da jetzt einige posts durchgelesen, und bin etwas verwundert dass ihr nur so wenig fangt in der mosel, ok sie ist nicht gerade strukturreich und ziemlich eintönig aber fangen tut mann allemal. dort mann muss nur wissen wann auf welche fischart... ich angel fast nur noch auf kapitale und kann mich nicht beklagen... ok ist nicht wie am rhein oder sonstwo aber über meine zander von 8 kilo kann ich mich mindestens 2 mal im jahr freuen, welse wenn die erst mal gefunden sind, machen auch spaß auch wenn sie keine zwei meter haben aber so einen 1-1,5 m wels macht echt spaß... an ner zanderrute... und die rapfen die noch nie gejagt im durschnitt sind die auch 60-70 cm lang... naja und die barsche die gehen am besten wenn niemand mehr angeln geht das heißt im winter nach hochwasser und 100- 200 sind an manchen stellen oder tagen eh drin... also weiter probieren!!!

und der hecht von letzter saison der ein deutscher gefangen hat, nämlich 1,36cm find ich für meine verhältnisse ziemlich gut!!! oder nicht?

und wenn jemand tipps braucht zum feederangeln oder so einfach fragen kann da bestiommt zu nen paar dutzend kilobrassen verhelfen ; )

mann, mann wird zeit dass die eröffnung ist!!!

also, bis dann 
maer gesin eis


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo bass,
das klingt ja toll,was du hier sagst.vor 2 jahren konnte ich die fische aus der mosel auch noch so aufzählen,aber letztes jahr...naja,nicht so gut.Tipps kann man immer gebrauchen!!


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S.: Mir können och op letzebuergesch schraiwen,ausser ech ass hei keen an desem topic.
wou geess du dann meechtens feschen? ech gin op mertert bei den hafen an op d´hettermillen.do konnt ech emmer gudd fänken,mee lo war et net sou deck wéi emmer.
wanns de dann mol loscht hues,können mer jo mol eng kéier zesummen feschen goen.
maer gesinn eis.
Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol ich verstehe es würde mich dem angeln anschließen die Jungs haben sich ja scheinbar beruhigt^^


mfg Flo


----------



## neu dabei (13. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey guten abend an alle

wolte mal am nägsten sontag an den stausee fahren um dort zu fischen.
könnt ihr mir vieleicht ein paar tips geben um dort zu angeln, und was man da gut angeln kann?
mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Soweit ich weiß unterliegt der doch auch den Grenzgewässervorschriften oder???
Dann hätte er dem nach bis zum Juni geschlossen...

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee den stau kann mann das ganze jahr über beangeln, mann muss nur auf die schonzeiten achten... z.b. barsch und döbel, die haben keine schonzeit, da würd ich ein paar löffel einpacken und auf gut glück bei der ''pont de misere'' probieren, war aber auch schon länger nicht mehr dort , also probieren...

ich angel meistens in der gegend von stadtbredimus... hatte dort die letzten jahre gut gefangen, war letztes jahr aber mehr an der sauer, geh auch gern mal nach mertert barsche stippen, da gibts oft volle eimer... 

hängt bei mir von jahr zu jahr ab wenn die eröffnung ist versuch ich es ein bißchen überall, such die futterfische und die plätze wo gejagt wird...

also ums kurz zu machen kann die genaueres so ende juni sagen ; )


----------



## esox82 (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
ab wann hast du osterferien? ich habe noch bis zum 15.April semesterferien,dann könnten wir in der woche zum forellenpuff gehen
mfg Andy
P.S.: funktionniert das spiel?


----------



## esox82 (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@neu dabei:
willkommen im board! bonjuer!
bei der "pont de misère" würde ich dir empfehlen auf hecht und karpfen zu gehen,da die aber jetzt schonzeit haben,schliesse ich mich dem bass an und sage: probiere es mit einem gelben mepps2 auf barsch
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass: wo an der sauer angelst du denn?
ich habe eine gute stelle bei "steinheim" gefunden und in den letzten jahren sehr gut dort geangelt
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also spiel funzt konnet schon einige Karpfen,rotaugen und Federn und ne unbekannte Fischart auf die schuppen legen achja und ein paar brassen...

ab dem 28 märz hab ich ferien....

Ich halts kaum noch aus bis Juni wir sollten mal ein Treffen organisieren!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie hast du die denn geangelt?
wollte jetzt auch mal anfangen zu spielen.
ok,dann können wir ja dann zs angeln gehen
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

die brassen,Rotaugen und Rotfedern hab ich mit der treibenden Pose gefangen.......

Die Karpfen mit Boilie und Festbleimontage....

Und mit dem Futterkorb fange ich nur Gründlinge ....

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ flo !
zeich mal den unbekannten fisch :-D


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

denkmal ist ein gründling^^


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hassu en pic?
also von den teilen hab ich uch schon einige gecatched^^
die sehen aus wie mini barben und von der farbe her könnte man die kaulbarschen vergleichen...auf den erstenblick^^
vlg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja genau den hast du schon Waller gefangen und wen ja wo und wie???

mfg flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

waller? dat richtige gerät habsch abaaaa....hatte nur 2-3mal die gelegenheit...nix^^
wieso?
vlg

KiLlEr-GrÜnDlInG
    l
    l    
   \l/


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne meine bei fischsim^^ net in echt lol^^ was haste denn für gerät?

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

who the fuck is fischsim ??!!?!?!
ich bin da mit na 2.40m rute (WG 100-200g) ran gegangen, und 30er gelochtenen....aber die wolllllllten nit -.-
vlg


----------



## neu dabei (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey ich dank dir esox823.
ich geh mal morgen nach clemency und probier da auch mal . vorbereitung für den stausee. war lange nicht mehr aneln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fishsim= Fishing Simulator 2^^

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aso....ehm nein, ich denke nicht^^
wie war eig nomma  der link zu deiner HP ?
vlg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

pm bekommste^^


----------



## esox82 (15. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@neu dabei:
kee probleem! 
clemency ist meiner meinung nach der beste forellenpuff im land.mir gefällt es sehr gut dort!
wünsche dir petri heil!


----------



## esox82 (15. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
wie lange saß du dann dabei,ehe du was gefangen hast? ich habe gestern mit ner feeder probiert,eine stunde lang,und fing überhaupt nichts!ich weiss überhaupt nicht wieman zwischen zwei ruten wechseln kann,oder wie ich die ruten auf nen bissanzeiger legen kann,oder weit rauswerfen,usw.
ich glaub,ich such im netz mal nach einer beschreibung dafür
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auf die Karpfen warte ich ka 10min und mit der Pose fange ich in 30min so 20Fische.

Also auf t wählst du dein  tackel aus
mit der leertaste wechselst du zwischen den Ruten
auf c wählst du Grundfutter,Hakenköder,und Partikel aus
auf strg legst du die rute ab.....

wenn du noch fragen hast

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (15. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
ja,das habe ich jetzt auch alles herausgefunden,danke.
habe die gebrauchsanweisung herunter geladen.
hab jetzt auch fische gefangen: so um die 50 rotaugen und ein brassen.aber sonst überhaupt nichts.wo und womit fängst du die karpfen denn?
p.s.: geh auf www.fishsim.net , da kriegst du viele add-ons, sowie auf der cd selbst.
da musst du bei options gehen, dann "advanced options", dann auf "cd-rom", und dann kanns du alle diese add-ons aufs spiel setzen.nach einem neustart des spiel funz die add-ons alle.
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das weiß ich schon meisten habe ich auf fishmeal boilie und scopex im oriental park gefangen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (17. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,danke,dann geh ich jetzt mal auch dahin probieren
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (19. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
ich hab jetzt auch schon nen karpfen,nen koi und rotfedern dort gefangen,aber alles mit maden an der pose.mit den boilies bislang gar nichts.
warst du gestern angeln?
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (19. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey esox,
also an der sauer hab ich im grenzgewässer geangelt vor allem fliegenfischen... sehr gut gefangen hab ich dieses jahr gleich hinter wasserbillig (bour) und beim kraftwerk (dahinter) in rosport... fing sogar nen kilokarpfen  auf ne fliege aber vor allem schöne döbel und auf streamer nen schönen 70er rapfen, der hatt mir aber leider meine fliegengerte gehimmelt deswegen muss ich mir wohl ne neue besorgen für diese saison...
noch zwei wochen dann ist die forelle eröffnet ; ))))))
mfg
mike


----------



## esox82 (19. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,
die stelle in rosport kenne ich auch,habe dort auch schon forellen fangen können,ist aber schon 4 jahre her.
im fliegenfischen bin ich nicht gut,habe zwar das gerät dafür,aber noch nicht das geschick! 
es wird auch zeit,dass man auf forellen darf,ich habe schon entzugserscheinungen!!!!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo darf man auf Forelle???
Nur mit der Fliege???

Bei Fishsim hab ich gestern in einer Stunde 4 Karofen gefangen alle auf scopex und Fishmeal 2 15 lb ein 16lb und ein 14lb Graskarpfen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

an der sauer,ob nur mit der fliege weiss ich leider nicht,da muss du den bass fragen.ist nicht mein spezialgebiet


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie machst du das denn mit den grossen fängen????
immer noch am orientalpond?
ich habe dort nur kois von +/-800gr und einen spiegelkarpfen von 1190gr gefangen.meistens nur mit der pose und 4-5 maden.mit den boilies überhaupt nichts!
ich gehe jetzt mal nach neuen add-ons gucken
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hol ne 13 ft leger rod ne 15lb monofilament und 12er monofilament 8er-10er haken 28g fixed legder vorfachlänge ungefähr 1mboilie größe so groß wie es geht oder eins kleiner bremse bis zur mitte auf und in den bissanzeiger legen und warten....sopex,fishmeal fangen bei mir am besten 

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,danke,hatte so ungefähr die gleiche ausrüstung,nur kürzere rute und dünnere schnur.
hab sogar mit 3 maden und feeder einen 1kg barsch gefangen!!!
hab jetzt neue add-ons runtergeladen und geh jetzt mal testen! 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo denn???

was hast du für add ons???

hast du schon was mit Spinner gefangen???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

diese add-ons habe ich bei www.fishsim.net runtergeladen.es waren ein paar köder und ein neuer teich.
es gibt aber auch andere seiten,wo man add-ons runterladen kann,jedoch sind hier die "offiziellen".


----------



## esox82 (20. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein,mit dem spinner hab ich noch nichts gefangen.ist ziemlich schwer,oder hab den dreh noch nicht raus.
hier sind einmal meine rekord-fänge bislang:

Carp 4884gr
Common Bream 157gr
Golden Orfe 869gr
Koi Carp 823gr
Perch 432gr
Roach 379gr
Rudd 194gr

mehr konnte ich bislang noch nicht fangen,immer kiloweise rotaugen
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (21. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,konnte noch einige rekorde erhöhen. 
aber keine neue fischart 
hast du nächste woche schon ferien?dann könnten wir dann mal los?
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja hab ich glaube Donnerstags|kopfkrat

Ich war jetzt länger nicht mehr bei Fishsim unterwegs ich will aber nächstes mal auf Barbe oder Waller los....
Oder auf Zander wenn ich wüsste wo es die gibt....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

klingt ja gut,wenn das wetter mitspielt,könnten wir angeln gehen.
hier sind noch 2 seiten fürs downloaden
www.fsdownloader.net
www.fishsim2.com

mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo schlägst du denn vor in den Ferien angeln zu gehen???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vielleicht nach küntzig,wo ich vor 2 wochen war???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm...gibts da nur forellen???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich glaube schon...auch karpfen,aber auf die darf man nicht angeln.
in stockem kann man auf verschiedenes angeln,aber als wir am 10. dort waren,waren die immer noch geschlossen....hmm


----------



## esox82 (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S.:
hab heute nen zander(1518gr), nen hecht(1695gr) und nen barsch(1144gr) gefangen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was hälts du von diesem Weiher da der am 21. März auf alle Fischarten aufgemacht hat???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wer?wie?was?wo?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

LooooooooooooooooooooL
Darüber hast du paar Seiten vorher mit J.Walker geredet^^
Recklinghausen oder so was glaub ich^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ahja?hab ich das?????
ohjé,kann mich nicht erinnern........
an reulerweier kann ich mich erinnern,aber recklinghausen????
klingt wie entenhausen! lol


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

LooooooooooooooooL ja das ding meinte ich

mfg Donald Duck^^


----------



## esox82 (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,daran erinnere ich mich noch! 
ja,da könnten wir auch hingehen.
ist ja nun auch nicht sooo weit weg
mfg Pluto


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moment ich schau mal bei google maps 

mfg Micky Mouse


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Von mir aus ist es schon ein Stückchen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## tollhaus (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Was hälts du von diesem Weiher da der am 21. März auf alle Fischarten aufgemacht hat???
> 
> mfg Flo



Ich weiß nicht, was soll es bedeuten. Alle habt ihr die Mosel vor der Haustür und ihr düst in die Rotlichbezirke, tzzzt !
War gestern bei Hagelschauern und Schneegestöber unterwegs, es gab nichts schöneres und weil weit und breit sonst keiner war haben sie alle bei mir gebissen. Allzu dolle war es zwar nicht, aber immerhin.
Also, nicht immer an diese Rotlichtpuffs, die Mosel hat auch einiges, man sieht sich.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ tollhaus: Wir angel inder Obermosel unterleigt den Grenzgewässervorschriften und hat bis Juni zu!!!!!!

@ Andy: um wie viel Uhr macht Ohlingen auf und wie viel kostet noch mal eine Karte für einen halben Tag???
Und bis wie viel Uhr darf man dann angeln???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (23. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo:
in olingen kann man keine halbtagskarten kaufen nur ganztags.16€ für den schein.wann genau die aufmachen,weiss ich nicht mehr,kann aber nachschauen,ist +/-15min von mir weg.letzten sonntag war dort zu,weiss aber nicht,ob es wegen dem regen war oder nicht
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (23. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tollhaus:
wo gehst du denn an der mosel angeln?


----------



## esox82 (23. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn reulerweier zu weit weg ist für dich,dann können wir uns ja irgendwo in der mitte treffen und ich nehm dich den rest des weges mit.von mir aus müsste es so um die 45min dauern bis max 1 stunde
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (24. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab gerade zwei dicke gefangen bei fishsim: einen 6,5kg hecht und einen 3kg zander
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lb oder kg????

Wo und Woarauf hast du die den gefangen, weiß net wo es Raubfische gibt!!!!!

Das mit Olingen hab ich auch gemerkt....haben erst ab dem 31  März auf!!!

Was gäbe es denn noch für Möglichkeiten???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (26. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kilo!!!!!das kann man ja umstellen bei den optionen.
im "the zander pit" hab ich die gefangen.den kannst du dir bei "fsdownloader" runterladen.die zander fing ich alle mit rotaugen als köfi am grund.die hechte mit einem popper an der spinrute.
also in luxemburg kenne ich: küntzig,lamadelaine und petingen im süden, boulaide im norden und,zwischen mitte und norden noch fischbach,da war ich aber noch nie.
dann eben noch 2 in belgien.
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo wohnst du denn???
Wegen de Weg dann könnte ich zu dir gebracht werden und abgeholt werden

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (26. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich schicke dir eine PN
P.S.: hab gerade nen 7078gr karpfen landen können!!!!!!!!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri
Ort hätte gereicht nun müssen wir uns nur auf ein Angelziel und Fischart einigen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (27. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und angelzeit! 
also ich bin auf alles vorbereitet.war aber bislang an diesen teichen nur auf forelle,kann also keine tipps geben wou und auf was am besten wäre
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ferien!!!!!#6#6#6:m:m|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## esox82 (27. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann kanns ja jetzt bei dir losgehen!


----------



## tollhaus (27. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ferien!!!!!#6#6#6:m:m|supergri|supergri|supergri



Denn würd ich sagen; morgen früh, 7.00 Uhr an der Mosel oder ist das zu spät ? Ich kann auch früher da sein falls dir das lieber ist, kein Problem für mich.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jooooooo alles fit bei euch ?
bin am sonn  in reuler !! 
den bericht stelle  ich dann direkt danach rein
vlg


----------



## tollhaus (27. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> jooooooo alles fit bei euch ?



Aber sicher, gibt es was schöneres wie morgens früh am Wasser zu sein ? NÖ.

Ob Sommer oder Winter, schnuppe-egal. Wann man dann den Tag ausklingen läßt ist die andere Sache aber als Angler muß man einfach früh raus, ist doch die schönste Tageszeit von allen und vor allen Dingen hat man dann noch seine Ruhe ehe die ersten Turipötte, Ruderheinis und sonstige Dummfragschnäbel auftauchen., oder ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tollhaus: Hab nur den Schein für die Grenzgewässer
Also erst ab Juni wieder Mosel:c 



@Andy: bei uns kanns losgehen aber nur wohin^^#c 
           Cool du studierst Geschichte habe auf dem Zeugnis eine 

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

genau und deshalb geh ich jetzt ma los zum underground angeln^^ hab n´bissl verschlafen aber egal^^
vlg


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Johnnie: na dann,Petri Heil!
wenn du möchtest,kannst du ja deinen bericht über reuler ins "forellenteiche in luxemburg" topic setzen
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Tollhaus: hab auch nur den grenzgewässerschein,da ich sowieso nie in deutschland angele,nur in BENELUX.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo:
ich weiß auch nicht wohin.....hmmm....wieso muss die mosel jetzt geschlossen sein....rrrr

ja,geschichte und anglistik
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht traurig sein am sonntag wird die forelle eröffnet 

werd aber erst mitte nächster woche mal probieren können wegen arbeit...

wer aber schon am sonntag losgehen kann dem wünsch ich viel glück ; )


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nur mit der fliege,oder?


----------



## **bass** (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee werd warscheinlich mit wurm versuchen, brauch nämlich noch ne neue fliegengerte mene ist nämlich letztes jahr durch nen rapfen halbiert worden...


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

im ernst,man kann auch ohne fliegenrute angeln?????
ich weiss,was ich am sonntag machen werde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## **bass** (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

klar weis nur nicht so genau wie es aussieht mit kunstköder... frag das heute aber nach... wäre lieber mit miniwobbler unterwegs...


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

würde ich auch lieber machen.du kannst dann ja mal bescheid geben,wenn du mehr weisst


----------



## **bass** (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

werd's hier morgen reinschreiben


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,danke
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Cool, wenn das erlaubt wäre ich glaube ich hab mal gelesen mit sowas wie das angeln ist verboten mit Ausnahme der künstlichen Fliege....

 @Andy das fehlte noch die Ziffer 1 bei dem Satz mit Geschite und Zeugniss usw....

@ J.W. Petri Heil

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das hatte ich mir schon gedacht! 
mfg Andy


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was issn grenzgwässerschein ?^^
also ich angeln hin un wieder in belg. aber von sowas hab ich noch nie gehört -.-
vlg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Den brauchst du um in dem Grenzgewässer Mosel,Sauer zu angeln da diese Flüsse die Grenze zwischen Deutschland und Luxemburg  darstellt besteht sie besonderen Auflagen auf die sich Luxemburg, Frankreich und Deutschland geeinigt haben dieser Teil der Mosel hat andere Regeln wie die Mosel die nur in Deutschland fliesst also ab Wasserbillig fängt das Grenzgewässer an

mfg Flo


----------



## tollhaus (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> tollhaus: Hab nur den Schein für die Grenzgewässer
> 
> mfg Flo



Was ist denn das für n komischer Schein, nie gehört von, aber egal.
Ich hab Scheine von der Grenze bis Staustufe Detzem und das langt mir, da komm ich schon nicht mehr überall hin.
Grad heimgekommen, Bombenwetter heut und gebissen haben sie auch recht ordendlich für diese Jahreszeit, zwar nur Brassen aber richtig dicke fette Kaliber nur, alle so um die 6-7 Pfund.
12 oder 13 Stück hatte ich heut.
An der Stelle hab ich jetzt 3 Tage schon gut gefüttert und wo solche Brassen sulen, da können die Karpfen nicht weit sein. Morgen wird eine Rute mal für Karpfen ausgelegt, mal schaun ob es was wird, Wetter soll ja wieder schlechter werden.
Oki, kannst mal auf n Bier vorbeikommen ... aber mitbringen!!!

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/3872/brassenoq1.jpg
Chitte, sieht etwas klein auf dem Bild aus, muß ich wohl noch etwas üben mit dem Knipsen, der hatte 3,2 Kilo. Macht aber auch nix, denn ich möcht die schon so schnell wie möglich wieder zurücksetzen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

waaaas........3.2kg und 60cm.....sieht voll klein aus...kann aber gut sein das ich mich verschätze^^:q
hab heut en karpi beim pirschangeln auf sicht gefangen.....schätze den so auf 30-120cm....mal so grooob geschätzt:q


ups  -.-   der links den wollte ich garnich hochladen ich meinte den rechts -.-


----------



## tollhaus (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> waaaas........3.2kg und 60cm.....sieht voll klein aus...kann aber gut sein das ich mich verschätze^^:q



Stimmt scho, der hatte n richtig dicke Wampe, fast wie n Karpfen, zudem, hab n ordentliche Digital-Waage. Ich würd mal vorsichtig sagen, aber unter 100 Brassen dürfte es sicherlich auch dort welche geben die knapp an die 70 cm kommen. Mal schaun was das Frühjahr noch bringt, falls das Wetter die nächsten Tage so anhält.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

boah !! hundert 70er....na dann mal viel glück!
und petri heil zum tollen brassen !
vlg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schöner Brassen aber 3,2Kg ..naja egal finde ihn ziemlich zierlich er ist garnicht so hoch...egal

Wo hast du denn geangelt war heute mit meiner Freundin an der Mosel spazieren habe dich aber nicht gesehen sei denn du bist dick und circa 72 Jahre alt

Jo Brassen fängt man viele in der Mosel auch ohne Füttern einfach 3-5 Körbe voll anfüttern Vorfach einhängen 3-4 Maden auf den Haken und raus damit da sind oft im Sommer 20 Brassen drin dann noch paar dicke Rotaugen die sich in den Hauptstrom verirrt haben und 10 Barsche locker drin wenns Einigermaßen gut läuft...

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (29. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo, schliess mich der disskussion auch mal an, beangle den stau+mosel in luxemburg + mosel in frankreich also von schengen bis cattenom..

wer kennt gute stellen für welse in der mosel, würd gerne mal einen fangen.. 
kann auch gute tips für andere arten geben..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Willst du richtig dicke fangen????
Wenns nur auf die kleineren(so bis 1,20m) Einfach mit Kunstködern losziehen oder beim Zander angeln ne Laube auf Grund legen ansonsten klauen sie gerne den Tauwurm beim Aal angeln also kleine fängt man fast überall......

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (29. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja sicher dicke.
angle zimlich viel auf zander meistens zwischen remich und remerschen, hab auch schon einige welse als beifang gehabt aber nur sehr kleine so um die 40..
zander fang ich regelmässig grosse. nals köder nehm ich imme lauben


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Staustufen sind Wallermagneten dann würde ich sagen richtest du dein  Zeug auf einen 2m Waller ein und werfe ne Brasse als Köder aus und wachte

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (29. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn ihr jetzt unbedingt in der mosel angeln wollt, warum fahrt ihr nicht nach schengen, oberhalb der staustufe in frankreich ist's jetzt schon geöffnet. ausser raubfisch is alles auf. dort könnt ihr aber auch ettliche seen und weiher beangeln in denen ist hecht zander auch jetzt schon auf.. nachtangeln ist da auch erlaubt. gibt schöne plätze dort + 4 ruten sind erlaubt


----------



## luke_dusk (29. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

unterhalb oder oberhalb der stufen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Beides Interessant kommt auf die Stufen an....
Noch ein Tipp wo du viel kleine Fängst sind nicht Automatisch die großen eher das Gegenteil..........
Könnten uns ja zu einem Trip treffen allerdings nicht auf Waller finde kleine okay bei Spinnern und Grundangeln auf Zander aber dieses Schwere Gwrät ist nicht meins

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (29. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja können wir, wenn di mosel in lux wieder auf ist, oder hast du den schein für frankreich dort ist zander schon ab mitte mai auf
angelst du auf am stausee esch sauer??
hab ein boot dort liegen auch gut für zander und hecht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne für Frankreich nicht.....Ne den kenn ich nicht wollte mich dieses Jahr aber mal genauer an den Luxemburgischen Seen umschauen und sie beangeln.....
Also on mir aus könnt ich auch mal dahin kommen

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (29. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

soo viele seen gibs ja nicht, echternach remerschen stausee.. 
remerschen hab ich auch noch nie verucht soll ja aber mal nen versuch wert sein.
echternach is auch sehr gut für zander hab schon viele dort gefangen. aber für hecht geht nichts über den stausee fange jedes mal welche, hab jedoch noch keinen richtig grossen meistens so um die 80, werden aber auch grössere gefangen.
gehst de auch manchmal auf karpfen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nicht gezielt mit Boilie hab gar keine Ruten dazu manchmal mit Mais
Am liebsten auf Zander,Barsch und Friedfisch ab und zu noch auf Hecht und Rapfen...

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@luke dusk: kannst du mir mal ein paar tips zum französischen schein geben?preis,woman ihn kriegt,etc.danke
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo: wie sieht es bei dir für dienstag aus?


----------



## esox82 (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war gestern auch an der mosel entlang spaziert und gefahren.die hat immer noch hochwasser,aber ab sonntag soll es ja für eine längere zeit besser werden,dann kann sich das wasser hoffentlich auch beruhigen


----------



## esox82 (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
ich war gestern mit meiner freundin nach kontz zum lidl.habe mir dort das dreibein,ein futteral und ne gufi/twisterbox gekauft.
das dreibein ist einfach perfekt für die mosel,habe sie einem freund auch mitgebracht.die twisterbox ist ok,nur die twister und gufis sind alle einzeln in plastik eingepackt,schöne verschwendung!
das futteral benutze ich nun für meine feederruten,gehe mir aber noch so eine holen für meine karpfenruten!sehr zu empfehlen!
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Johnnie Walker:
wolltest du den wirklich nicht mitposten zum angeben???? 
trotzdem tolle fische!petri!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habe mor auch das Dreibein geholt
Von den Twistern und Gufis hab ich die Finger gelassen da vertraue ich doch lieber meinen Markengufis wie Sandra,Koypton und Slotti S 

Futterale gabs hier leider keine mehr wie Lang ist es denn und für wie viele Ruten??

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@esox:
den schein bekommst du in lux. nur in bettembourg, fishingworld. kostet ab 70€/jahr, + 20 wenn du auch den see im cattenom beangeln willst. für die 70€ kanst du die mosel von schengen bis metz mit 4 ruten beangeln tag und nacht, dan hast du noch ungefähr 12 seen und teiche alle an der mosel gelegen zwichen schengen und cattenom. 2 davon kanst du auch nachts beangeln. einer, etang de st marie, +/- 10 min von mondorf entfernt ist sehr beliebt bei karpfenanglern kanst karpfen bis 25kg fangen, natürlich nachts. in allen seen gibts hechte, karpfen weissfisch.. überall sind 4 ruten erlaubt. gibt auch keine fangbeschrenkung und auch keine mindestmasse für köderfische(lebend oder tot) gibt sogar angelshops in cattenom die dir rotaugen verkaufen 20cents in allen grössen. mit dem schein kannst du aber auch alle öffentlichen gewässer in ganz frankreich beangeln aber alles was auserhalb dem bereich bis metz liegt nur mit 2 ruten glaube ich..
lohnt sich alle mal der schein, auf den weihern und mosel ist der weisfisch immer auf, zander hecht auf den weihern auch immer, nur in der mosel ist hecht zander erst ab mitte mai auf. immer noch besser als mitte juni.. 
noch fragen?


----------



## tollhaus (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also eines raff ich nach wie vor nicht. Ihr fahrt nach Luxemburg und gebt dort sündhaft derbe teure Kohle für n Schein am Puff oder der Mosel aus, ich versteh das nicht !
Aber hallo, der Jahresschein kostet hierzulande 32,00 Euro und Fische werden hier auch mehr wie genug gefangen.
Nee du, irgendwo an n Puff mit vorgesetzten Forellen oder Karpfen, Pfui Deufel. Ekelhaft, Pervers ...
3 Forellen im Jahr in der Mosel gefangen ist des Lebens mehr wert wie dies scheiss Puffs mit ihren Pommes-Buden.
Darf ich mal ehrlich fragen, habt ihr Freude an dem Puff-Angeln ?
Falls ja, kreuzigt euch und Danke auf Nimmerwiedersehn.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> @Johnnie Walker:
> wolltest du den wirklich nicht mitposten zum angeben????
> trotzdem tolle fische!petri!
> mfg Andy



Angeben ?

ich glaub du spinnst!|supergri|supergri
mit so nem mikrigen karpfen kann man schlecht angeben^^
ich hätte viel lieber so einen 2kg brassen als karpfen,:m

so karpi teile fang ich an bei gutem wetter täglich, nix besonderes^^

aber anderes thema.....wie war das nochmal bei euch mit den schonzeiten kann ich eig noch im mom, also innerhalb der förien in trier angeln?
reicht ne 100wg feeder aus ?
vlg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tollhaus schrieb:


> Also eines raff ich nach wie vor nicht. Ihr fahrt nach Luxemburg und gebt dort sündhaft derbe teure Kohle für n Schein am Puff oder der Mosel aus, ich versteh das nicht !
> Aber hallo, der Jahresschein kostet hierzulande 32,00 Euro und Fische werden hier auch mehr wie genug gefangen.
> Nee du, irgendwo an n Puff mit vorgesetzten Forellen oder Karpfen, Pfui Deufel. Ekelhaft, Pervers ...
> 3 Forellen im Jahr in der Mosel gefangen ist des Lebens mehr wert wie dies scheiss Puffs mit ihren Pommes-Buden.
> ...


----------



## tollhaus (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> tollhaus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ganz meine meinung!
> ...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

Angelschein kostet 15€ nur hier gibt es eine Kompletteschonzeit von März bis Juni...d.h. man muss sich Ausweichmöglichkeiten suchen....

1) Wäre es mein erster Besuch an einem Forellensee
2) Fange ich in der Sauer wilde Forellen
3) Das andere sind keine Puffs sondern Seen also wenn du z.b.   den Stausee in Vianden als Puff bezeichnest.......
4)Denk mal nach oder besorg dir richtige Infos bevor du andere kritisierst oder beleidigst

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meinst du mich ? wen  hab ich denn beleidigt ?^^
also ich wollte nur mit dem zitat sagen das ich gegen forellenteieche bin mehr nich..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nö dich nicht

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@luke dusk:
merci fir d´infoen!
kannst du mir sagen,wo man die ganzen gesetze übers angeln in frankreich findet?will mich mehr über die schonzeiten,verbote,mindestmaße informieren.vielleicht auch in bettembourg?für den preis lohnt es sich allemal!
vielen dank!
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tollhaus schrieb:


> Also eines raff ich nach wie vor nicht. Ihr fahrt nach Luxemburg und gebt dort sündhaft derbe teure Kohle für n Schein am Puff oder der Mosel aus, ich versteh das nicht !
> Aber hallo, der Jahresschein kostet hierzulande 32,00 Euro und Fische werden hier auch mehr wie genug gefangen.
> Nee du, irgendwo an n Puff mit vorgesetzten Forellen oder Karpfen, Pfui Deufel. Ekelhaft, Pervers ...
> 3 Forellen im Jahr in der Mosel gefangen ist des Lebens mehr wert wie dies scheiss Puffs mit ihren Pommes-Buden.
> ...


 
erst überlegen,dann hier was reinschreiben.der jahresschein für die grenzgewässer kostet in luxemburg 15€ und du mit deinem schein kannst dort nicht angeln,da die mosel zwischen schengen/perl und wasserbillig/oberbillig den grenzgewässervorschriften unterliegt,also ein deutscher fischereischein hier nicht reicht.
für den rest,lies einfach die antwort vom flo.


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Habe mor auch das Dreibein geholt
> Von den Twistern und Gufis hab ich die Finger gelassen da vertraue ich doch lieber meinen Markengufis wie Sandra,Koypton und Slotti S
> 
> Futterale gabs hier leider keine mehr wie Lang ist es denn und für wie viele Ruten??
> ...


 
das dreibein find ich echt super!
die twisterbox ist nicht so schlecht,habe einige gufis in die microwelle getan,jetzt sind sie nicht mehr so steif.für 10€ find ich es ok,eben nur die einzelverpackung der gufis in plastik...#d 
die futterale sind 155cm lang...oder für ruten bis 155cm,jetzt weiß ich es nicht mehr...also meine 2 teleskop-feederruten haben mehr als genug platz.es sind 2 gefache drin für ruten und in der mitte könntest du auch noch eine verstauen,fertig montiert natürlich.an der einen seite sind 2 taschen für große boxen,an der anderen 2 längliche taschen für rutenhalter,schirm,kecher,etc.hab dort das dreibein und nen kecher verstaut.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Angeben ?
> 
> ich glaub du spinnst!|supergri|supergri
> mit so nem mikrigen karpfen kann man schlecht angeben^^
> ...


 
auf dem foto hat er grösser gewirkt! 
ab morgen sonntag,darfst du auf forellen angeln an der mosel und sauer.da die mosel bei trier nicht mehr unter die grenzgewässergesetze fällt,dürftest du normalerweise dort angeln,da musst du dich aber dort erkundigen.
also ich angele auch mit feedern bis 150gr WG und das langt völlig,alsoist 100gr auch nicht verkehrt.
mfg Andy


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

guuuut hab nämlich ne fahrgelegenheit...
war heut mit nem freund in reuler......25refos hat echt spass gemacht, gut die hälfte haben wir gespinnt, ich war die hälfte der zeit auf hecht, denn der 2 weiher is damit überfüllt.... -.- hab aber keinen erwischt nur 6 gesehen, naja beim next mal geh ich geziielt nur auf hecht
vlg


----------



## luke_dusk (3. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@esox:
mindestm. gibts nur für raubfische. weissfische haben dort keine. du bekommst alle infos, reglemente auch in bettembourg.
weiss jetz nicht wo du die im internet findest.
kanst eigentlich alles was hier erlaubt ist auch da nur noch viel mehr, 4 ruten, nachtangeln etc.. 
du bekommst in bettemb auch eine landkarte wo alle seen drauf sind in denen du angeln kanst glaube es sind 12. sind nicht alle einfach zu finden aber wenn du dir mal einen nachmittag zeit nimmst hast du alle gefunden. also die meisten so 10 stück sind sehr leicht zu finden.
und dan hast du ja noch die mosel, und alle anderen flüsse in frankreich.


----------



## BlackLions (4. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Johnnie Walker

Moijen Michael,

hast in Reiler ja ganz schön was gefangen. Wir versuchen es am Freitag auch erstmal auf Forelle und dann auf Hecht. Vielleicht haben wir ja mehr Glück.
Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so, wäre optimal.

Gruss
Uwe & Moni


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja macht das viel glück^^
bin mal gespannt ob ihr einen erfischt........
wart ihr schon mal da ? 
vlg


----------



## BlackLions (4. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Johnnie Walker

In Reiler waren wir schon, aber nicht zum angeln. Unser Stammweiher war bisher immer Olingen. Da fahren wir schon seit Jahren hin. Aber da ist am Freitag die Hölle los, deshalb wollen wir es mal ruhiger angehen.

Für den Hecht nehmen wir unseren Angel-Spezi Markus mit. Der hat extra wegen Reiler seine Angeltour nach Cuxhafen abgesagt.;-)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop wenn man ruhe sucht dann ist man in reuler genau richtig, also ich hasse eigentlich diese weiher anlagen, aber reuler is kein forellenpuff meiner meinung nach, denn der untere weiher ist ganz natürlich und da wird auch *NICHT *besetzt, die fische vermehren sich dort ganz natürlich!

und oben, nun gut da werden einem 5-10forellen vor die angelbesetzt....aber davon ganz abgesehen ist es echt toll da!
übrigens, rechte kurve, vom mönch aus rechts, vom eingang aus links ist mit abstand die beste stelle, besonders auf forellen. warum kann man sich ja auch denken^^
vlg


----------



## BlackLions (4. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja, können wir uns denken. Ist in Olingen fast genau so. Da stürmen manchmal alle Mann gleichzeitig hin. Ist echt das reinste Chaos. Jeder denkt er hätte die Stelle auf Lebenszeit gepachtet. Am besten war immer wenn dort garnichts gefangen wurde und wir im mittleren Weiherteil mit 4 Leute je 20 Forellis gelandet hatten.:vik:

Aber trotzdem DANKE für den Tipp!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ flo !
hassu dieses jahr schon ne barbe in der our gefangen ?
vlg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War dieses Jahr noch nicht an der Our
Hab aber dieses Jahr schon 3 in der Sauer erwicht.........

Vergess Käsewürfel nicht in der Our die fangen dort sehr gut Döbel und Barben wenn du ne Fliegenrute hast kannst du sie dort auch gut mit Nymphen fangen

mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also in der forellenregion is das bissl anders als bei euch, aber ich versuchs auf jeden ma mit käs^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann hol ne Fliegenrute und ne Nymphe

mfg Flo


----------



## BlackLions (7. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute,

waren gestern in mit vier Leuten in Reiler. Schönes, sonniges Wetter, leichte Briese und absolute Ruhe. Hatten es uns an Weiher 1 gemütlich gemacht und in aller Seelenruhe 22 Forellen gelandet. :vikas waren wirklich schöne große Fische.  Vielen Dank nochmal an den Betreiber.

Weiterhin haben wir einen Luxemburger Angelkollegen getroffen der uns mit Tipps recht gut unterstützt hat. Er hat am 2´ten Weiher versucht einige Hechte und Karpfen zu landen. Leider ohne Ergebniss. :c
Nachher hat er sich dann zu uns gesellt und einige Forellen gefangen. Damit war sein Soll dann auch erfüllt.

An diesen beiden Weihern waren wir bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal. War zwar etwas länger zu fahren aber die Mühe hat sich gelohnt.

Petri Heil
Uwe & Moni
Markus & Norb


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri heil.........
war das ein etwas jüngerer der am 2. war ?


----------



## BlackLions (14. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen,


...ja, das war er. Hatte eine knallorange Jägermeistermütz auf. Damit war er im Nebel nicht zu übersehen. ;-)

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## esox82 (15. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo @ alle:
nach längerer abwesenheit melde ich mich auch mal wieder.

@BlackLions: petri heil zu den refos!
@luke dusk: danke für die tipps,gehe morgen nach bettembourg mich erkundigen

mfg Andy


----------



## BlackLions (28. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute,

heute ist mal wieder Reiler-Weiher angesagt. Wollen mal so einiges probieren um die Refos zu landen. ;-)

Gruss
Uwe  & Moni


----------



## Steinadler (29. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

den typen mit der roten mütz kenn ich auch der hat mir und johhnie ein paar tipps gegeben ( zb das man da machen kann was man will ) ^^ aber das er anschenend nen 1m hecht auf maden gefangen hat und das da ganz normal is konnt ich ihm nich glauben aber trotzdem sehr nett was haste denn gestern gefangen ??


----------



## BlackLions (29. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Leute,

gestern war wieder klasse Fangtag.

- 27 Forellen mit Gesamtgewicht von 7,1kg.

Hat sich mal wieder gelohnt.

Gruss
Uwe & Moni


----------



## esox82 (30. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann wünsche ich petri heil!
Am wochenende fahre ich nach belgien in eine ferienwohnung direkt am see,von wo aus man angeln kann,liegt bei lüttich,freu mich schon!!!!
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier scheint ja tote hose zu sein?seid ihr alle weg?


----------



## BlackLions (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Andy,

hier ist ganz und garnicht tote Hose. 
Wir haben im Moment nur viel zu tun. :vik:
Sind gerade in der Planung für die Gründung eines Angelsport-Club´s.#6
Für am Samstag haben wir mal wieder Reilerweier geplant. Wenn das Wetter einigermassen mitspielt sind wir auf jeden Fall wieder da. 
In der Zwischenzeit besorgen wir uns mal wieder den Grenzgewässerschein bei der Touri-Information.

Gruss
Uwe & Moni

PS: Wie war Dein Wochenende in Belgien?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

So langsam kann man die Tage bis zum 15 Juni runter zählen.

@Black Lions: Für welches Gewässer denn??? Also ich würde mich dafür interessieren!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Flo! 
noch 37 tage! 
ich zähle schon seit dem 1.mai wieder!
gleich kommt noch ne bestellung an,die ich dann zusammenstelle,dann bin ich bereit für den 15.!
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@BlackLions:
würde mich auch interessieren,wo ihr nen verein gründet.
ich bin jetzt einem verein in canach hier in luxemburg beigetreten,liegt bei mir um die ecke.
dann könnte ich meinem präsidenten mal was von eurem verein erzählen
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mir würde ein Fliegenfischen Angelverein sehr passen:q

Andy hmmm hätte ich das gewusst hätte auch noch Kleinigkeiten gebraucht aber für die lohnt es sich nicht extra zubestellen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wer weiss...bis zum 15 ist es ja noch lange...und wenn ich den katalog wieder etwas genauer betrachte....vielleicht "brauche" ich noch das ein oder andere....   dann geb ich dir bescheid

kann mal nachgucken wegen dem fliegenverein,es gibt welche hier in luxemburg...
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

I know nur ich kann keine französichen hompage lesen:q

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so,steht da alles auf französisch?
ich kuck mal,was ich finde


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/
http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/flyfishingclub.htm
http://mouche.flps.lu/kurse.htm

mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oh cool danke

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hoffe,es hilft dir ein wenig
ich kann aber auch bei mir im verein nachschauen und -fragen
mfg Andy


----------



## BlackLions (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> So langsam kann man die Tage bis zum 15 Juni runter zählen.
> 
> ...




Hi,

wir holen uns immer den Schein für die Obermosel, Sauer und Our.

Gruss
Uwe + Moni


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und wie soll der Verein aussehen???

Könnten ja mal im Sommer ein Treffen an der Sauer oder Obermosel veranstalten...

Andy wäre bestimmt auch dabei.....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na klar wäre ich dabei! 
@BlackLions: das ist der grenzgewässerschein,den nehme ich mir auch und zusätzlich für dieses jahr auch den fürs binnengewässer

mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha der Andy will die 50pfd aus Echternach jagen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

unter anderem 
war jetzt einige male an der alzette entlang spazieren,die ist voll mit fische!!!!!! traute meinen augen kaum!!!!!
man hat sie überall steigen gesehen und gesprungen sind auch welche!!!!
DESWEGEN!!!! 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo ist den die alzette genau???
Und wo bekommt man den Binnengewässerschein???
Welche Gewässer sind den darin???
Hab egehört das die alzette der größte Gift zuleiter der Sauer ist und man kein Fisch mehr aus Mosel und Sauer essen soll und nur 1mal im Monat Fisch aus Luxemburg überhaupt!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

im gegensatz zu mosel und sauer,wo die abwässer direkt hineinlaufen,befindet sich an der alzette mindestens eine kläranlage,was jedoch noch lange nicht reicht.
also mehr als einen fisch im monat kannst du schon getrost essen,aber es stimmt,dass die wasserqualität sehr schlecht ist,weit unter dem durchschnitt europas,weswegen luxemburg jedes jahr hohe strafen von brüssel bekommt.tja,leider sind die probleme unseren politikern nicht schwerwiegend genug um einzugreifen.ein anderes beispiel dafür sind die kormorane,aber das ist ja ein anderes thema....
hier sind alle gewässer luxemburgs eingetragen,aber von wo nach wo man angeln darf,muss ich nachfragen
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Alzette ist schon ziemlich weit weg

Und wo bekommt man den Binnengewässerschein????

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

normalerweise auch dort,wo man den grenzgewässerschein bekommt,glaub ich zumindest
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also in der Touriinfo

Ich will mal ein gescheites Flifigewässer in Luxemburg
Schöne Gewässer gibt es ja leider nur zu viele omorane und 1 Mrd. zu wenig um die Kläranlagen auszubauen und zu renovieren!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei bollendorf soll es eine gute flifistelle geben,genauso wie in weilerbach.
gelb um eine trambahn zu bauen (absoluter schwachsinn) haben sie,aber um unsere flüsse sauber zu halten,dafür haben sie kein geld.
übrigens: von den einnahmen durch die scheine,kauft die anglerfederation jungfische,sonst wären unsere gewässer völlig tot!
ich glaub,dieses jahr kauf ich gleich mehrere schein,nur um sie zu unterstützen
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jepp dort war ich mal mit dem Kanu unterwegs habe viele dicke Döbel gesehen!!!

Ja leider wurde errechnet das der Besatzzfidch nichteinmal mehr reicht um die Komorane zusättigen....
Man hat ja schon Probleme Köderfische zubeschaffen!!!
Mein Vater hält in der Saar die 4m Stippe für ne 1/2 Stunde ins Wasser und hat ungefähr 50 Lauben!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

im november (glaube ich) kommt ein sonderheft von rute+rolle oder fisch+fang übers fischen mit der fliegenrute mit einer dvd,dann lerne ich auch mal,wie ich richtig damit werfen muss!
als ich im märz in mertert war,sah ich,dass ungefähr bei der einfahrt zum hafen,mindestens 50 kormorane an den laternen saßen und konstant ins wasser eintauchten um fische zu fressen,es war wie fliessbandarbeit.
....wenn ich doch nur ein gewehr besässe....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann mach den Jagdschein nur das Problem ist das die Viecher unter Naturschutzstehen...Sie fressen ja nicht nur Fisch sondern verletzen auch viele Fische die dann hinterher elend verrecken!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,stimmt,hab schon oft gesehen,dass die welche fallen liessen.man sah sie noch im wasser zappeln,andere fielen ins gras und mussten dort sterben.
ich bin dabei den jagdschein zu machen,ist halt nur schweineteuer und ja,die stehen unter naturschutz....naja,ich brauch keinen schein um die abzuschiessen....
ne,mach nur spaß....oder???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich sah schon wie sie 40cm Aal und 45cm Zander frassen die Dinger greifen alles an was Flossen hat!!!
Kommste in den Chat da kann man sich besser unterhalten?!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so,bin wieder da
wie läuft es überhaupt bei fishsim?schon was schönes gefangen?
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Einige dicke Karpfen konnte ich überlisten aber komme irgendwie nicht merh so rcihtig dazu!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,ich auch nicht mehr,muss aber jetzt wieder öfters versuchenmfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab soeben 2 neue rekorde aufgestellt: hecht 8,099kg
zander 4,177kg  
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo flo,
wie geht's?
ich hab dir eine mail geschickt.
noch 32 tage!
am freitag bekomme ich flifi-unterricht von dem vater meines onkels (82 jahre)  und das jeden freitag bis zur eröffnung 
dann bin ich bereit für die neue saison 
werde heute schon mal im garten ein wenig versuchen,aber am freitag geht's nach belgien zum trainieren 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Cool!!!
Ist ja geil sehe gerade erst das Saisonstart ein Freitag ist erster Ansitz auf Zander

Mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,auf zander geh ich gerne mit,hast du eine spezielle stelle,wo du hingehen willst?morgen fahre ich normalerweise zum decathlon und schau mal nach eiener wathose.eine thermo wäre bestimmt besser wegen dem kalten wasser,oder was meinst du?
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wasserbillig oder so weiß noch nicht so genau

Wenn du im Sommer ne Wathose an hast wirst du sehr viel schwitzen werde mit Warscheinlich nur Watstiefel nehme 

Im Winter halt ne lange Unterhose und 2 Paar Socken

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

stimmt,da hast du recht!
und es spart auch geld! 
eine normale wathose kostet beim decathlon 25€,eine thermo 75€.wasserbillig klingt gut,dann nehm ich auch meine spinnrute mit 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hoffe nur das es Köfis gibt!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bestimmt!wir werden schon einige fangen können,da bin ich zuversichtlich 
mfg andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Werde dann Stippen und danach die Rute mit Köfi auslegen und etwas twistern oder evt. auch nachts nen zweiten Köfi oder einen Tauwurm auslegen!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so wollte ich es auch machen,auch mit gufi oder twister über den boden hoppsen,ich hoffe nur,dass meine neue cormoran rolle fürs jerken ankommt....,sonst wird nur gespinnt
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hast du dir ne Jerke und ne Baitcastrolle geholt???

Mann Mann und dann angeblich arme Studentetn!!!

Was macht dein Fliegenwerftraining???

Will niocht mehr so viele Angelmethoden anfangen sonst kann ich mich ja garnicht mehr entscheiden wie ich angeln soll!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,ne jerke von exori für 20€ und eine "normale" rolle von cormoran für 25€  das geht noch für nen armen studenten 
das training war gut,jedoch brauche ich noch übung,aber das kommt,wenn ich mal ne wathose habe und in die sauer springe 
ich will mal das jerken probieren,und für den preis hab ich zugeschlagen,mal schauen...in meinem spinnrucksack ist noch genug platz für diese rute,also wieso nicht 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Welche Angelmethode machst du den nicht???

Bei mir werden nur noch 3 Auftreten Fliegenfischen,Raubfisch,Feedern.
Eventuell auch mal Stippen aber ansonsten werde ich das Angeln auf aller verschiedenen Fischarten sein lassen und mich sehr auf das Fliegenfischen spezalisieren........

Achja und denn Angelschein werde ich aufjeden Fall machen um die deutschen sehr guten Gewäser befischen zukönnen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich mach alles,was mit süßwasserfischen in luxemburg erlaubt ist 
ich bin ein allrounder 
ob ich aber ein allroundtalent bin,muss ich erst noch herausfinden 
das mit dem schein lasse ich noch bleiben,werde mir noch den schein für frankreich machen,ansonsten hoffe ich,dass bald ein touristenschein fürs saarland und rheinland-pfalz kommt 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Denke nicht das er kommt wäre auch sehr schlecht sonst sehen die Gewässer bald wie die in Luxemburg aus

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,die sehen so aus,wegen den vielen deutschen touristen! 
wahrscheinlich wird auch hier zu lande bald ein fischereischein eingeführt,was ich glaube,auch sehr gut ist.
ich war heute im decathlon und habe mir eine wathose für 25€ gekauft.die ist genial!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wollte auch was aus dem decathlon haben du könntest ja auch mal fragen
Jetzt doch ne Hose???

Hmmm...also ich finde die alten Luxemburger schlimmer die alles abknüppeln was Flossen hat....und an den der schei* Wasserqualität der luxemburgischen Gewässer

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja, hier ist der link.sie reicht mir bis zur brust und hat eine innenliegende tasche. hier der deutsche link.ich hab mich jetzt schon verliebt 
ich hab doch gesagt,dass ich dorthin gehen werde,aber keine angst,am freitag fahre ich mit einem freund nochmals dorthin,also leg dir eine liste an 
genau wegen diesen a...lö..ern wird ja wahrscheinlich hier auch der fischereischein eingeführt.
unser verein,in zusammenarbeit mit anderen,ist dabei, unterschriften zu sammeln,für das einführen eines scheins und von mindestens 2 kläranlagen (an der französischen grenze,wegen den atomreaktoren in cattenom und beim einlauf der sauer oder syr bei mertert)
du siehst,es bewegt sich was hierzulande 
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, 
dann hoffen wir mal dass das was bringt glaub aber eher nicht... leider, cattenom liegt zu nah an der grenze , deswegwn ist den franzmänner die kläranlage ziemlich schnuppe, fließt ja eh alles gleich nach luxemburg und deutschland... wenn diese beiden länder sich nicht zusammenschliessen und druck machen wird da eh nix geschehen...

ich seh gerade ihr macht euch alle ans fliegenangeln dann werden wir uns ja desöfteren bestimmt an der treffen ; )

ich werd der sein der ohne wathose und mit turnschuhen im wasser herumturnt ; )))  und das beste hab mir letzte woche ne neue fliegengerte 7'' gekauft für strammere fische und weitere würfe... also sagen wir so ich versuchs mal...


----------



## esox82 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hoffe,es bringt was.die kläranlage wäre für schengen,also auf der lux. seite,aber natürlich müsste sich frankreich mit daran beteiligen.
wenn du 25€ zuviel hast,kannst du dir ne wathose kaufen,dann brauchst du nicht mit den turnschuhen ins wasser 
dann wünsche ich dir viel erfolg mit deiner neuen flifi-rute!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Uhhh...armer Andy sehe dich schon bei 30°C die Hose voll schwitzen

Finde die Fliegenweste von Decathlon nicht schlecht gebe dir aber nochmal bescheid die hat einen Rutenhalter was umeinigeres teurere Westen nicht haben allerdings hat sie keine D-Ringe sondern nur Gummischlaufen|rolleyes

Ich finde die EU müsste das was machen und nicht nur die Strafen kassieren....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann tue ich auch was für meine figur,dann muss ich nicht in die sauna 
meinst du die camo-fliegenweste?ich hab danach gesucht,leider nicht gefunden.vielleicht muss man sie vorbestellen.außer einigen flifi-körben hatten die überhaupt nichts da.und so ein einsteiger-set für 40€,war aber totaler schrott.
hab mir außerdem nen mepps lusox geholt für meinen spinner-tag an der sauer!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne meinte die braune für 17€ die müsste für den anfang reichen dann hole ich mir später ne schöne Simms

Die Set habe ich auch schon mal gesehen sah aus wie Spielzeug vor allem die Verpackung

Kann mich in Sachen Watbekleidung noch nicht ganz entscheiden

mfg flo


----------



## esox82 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

für 25€ ist die hose unschlagbar! 
dann noch watstiefel, dann kann's auch im hochsommer weitergehen!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Genial wäre eine atmungsaktive Hüftwathose und Watstifel nur die Kosten direkt 200€ genau so wie ne ordentliche Fliegenweste

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,das wäre schon genial,aber viel zu teuer.das hier reicht mir bis jetzt einmal 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Joar mal schauen denk mal watstiefel reichen völlig aus....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,oder wathose 
ich kann ja jetzt nicht meine wathose schlecht reden 
noch 23 Tage!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne

Freu mich schon auf den 15. Juni
Wie sollen wir denn nun Angeln gehen???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sollen wir's denn mit der stippe und auf zander versuchen? und ich glaub ich nehm noch die spinnrute mit.was hälst du davon?
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

soeben ist meine askari-bestellung eingetroffen 
jetzt hab ich alles,was ich brauche zum fliegenfischen 
hab mir auch ein schönes futteral dazu gekauft 
nur ein goldkopf-nymphen set war vergriffen 
ist aber nicht so wild.
jetzt kann es richtig losgehen 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Also ich hol auf jeden Fall die Gufirute mit!!!!
Also hab mich entschieden:
Rute: Rozemeijer
Rolle: Okuma
Schnur: Vision

und dann halt noch Zubehör.

Mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also bei mir ist ja alles von silverman,hab jetzt aber auch vorfächer von balzer und cormoran bekommen.
bei den fliegen müsstest du mir helfen,da hab ich noch keine ahnung von
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also in der Theorie bin ich voll gerüstet habe einige gute Bücher gelesen,mich Mit Fliegenfischern unterhalten und Dvd gesehen demnächst gehts dann an die Praxis.

Kann dir nur sagen, das sie Askri sche**e sein sollen.
Die Qualität soll schlecht sein und die Größe nicht besonders gut gewählt.
Ich kaufe mir die Fliegen die ich auch wirklich brauche eizeln bei einem Fachhädler da kosten sie zwar mehr aber man weiß was man hat...
wenns es dann klappt mit dem Fliegenfischern werde ich auch mal welche binden!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich hab auch 2 bücher gelesen und eine dvd gekauft,die ich mir noch reiziehen muss.
also meine rute und rolle find ich eigentlich gut,am wasser konnte ich gut damit werfen,jedoch weiß ich nicht,wie das beim drill ist.
kannst du mir vielleicht einige namen von guten fliegen geben,damit ich sie mir zulegen kann,ich hab nur noname sets
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So ich muss off schreib dir ne e-mail mit guten mustern


----------



## esox82 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,thx!
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nur so ein tipp wenn ihr auch auf die sauer geht dann nehmt immer!! ein paar ganz schwarze fliegen bzw. kleine käferimitaten mit... wenn gar nichts geht die muster gehen immer!


----------



## esox82 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,danke bass
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey flo,
du hast ja bestimmt nächste woche ferien,oder?
wann bekommst du deine flifi-ausrüstung?
dann könnten wir nächste woche die sauer stürmen?
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein haben wir nicht!!!
Haben erst ab dem 06.07 Ferien
Da ich abgehe werde ich allerdings schon am 19.06 entlassen:vik:

Meine Ausrüstung bekomme ich so Ende Juni Anfang Juli|rolleyes
Aber am 15.06 können wir angeln gehen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh schade,ich möchte meine fliegen baden!!! 
dann muss ich mal alleine los um es zu testen.
P.S.: meine freundin hat gestern "aus der mitte entspringt ein fluss" gesehen und sie war überrascht,als ich ihn mit gucken wollte.erst später bemerkte sie,dass ich nur zusah,als sie fliegenfischen waren 

mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der Film ist auch sehr cool wusste garnicht das Brad Pitt so gut die Fliege schwingen kann....
Du wurdest ja richtig von meinem Fliegenfieber angesteckt....
Kannst du es schon so gut das du schon ans Wasser möchtest???


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne,kann es nicht so gut,aber was soll's,am wasser lerne ich es schneller als im garten 

mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo flo,
hab gerade meine zanderrute in der hand und überlege mir,wie ich sie montieren soll für den 15.(noch 15 Tage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
momentan hab ich ein birnenblei an der hauptschnur auf einem karabinerwirbel freilaufend und ein stahlvorfach,bin mir aber nicht sicher mit der montage.das blei ist freilaufend,da ich eine freilaufrolle dran habe,aber das mit dem stahlvorfach....hmmm

mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo,
ich hab mal ein foto von meinen fliegen gemacht,vielleicht erkennst du die ein oder andere.ich weiss nicht,welche eine nass- oder trockenfliege ist,bezw. wie ich das herausfinden kann
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh,ich schicke dir das bild per email,ist zu groß um es hier hochzuladen
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo schau mal nach.....

Stahl kannst du getrost weglassen ein 0.2ß-0.30 Mono Vorfach reicht alle mal.....

Laufblei ist schon richtig da hier die Freilaufrolle nicht zum Selbsthaken dient sondern nur dafür das der Zander beim Biss kein Wiederstand spürt.....

Ich benutzte das John Sidley Rig zum Zanderangeln aber ab und zu auch nur ne einfach Durchlauf Montage....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das mit dem mono hab ich auch so gedacht,werde das auch so machen.
ja,genau aus diesem grund habe ich auch die freilaufrolle drauf,bin gespannt
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin froh wenn wir überhaupt einen Biss bekommen 

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich auch 
schon wenn wir ein rotauge fangen, bin ich glücklich 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja sind halt lux. Gewässer was soll man dar erwarten 

Aber ein Zander wäre schon super:z


----------



## esox82 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vor zwei jahren war ich mit einem freund,der übrigens auf meinem foto zu sehen ist  , an der mosel und haben auch auf zander geangelt.
nach einer halben stunde fing plötzlich seine bremse an zu zerren.der fisch nahm um die 20m,dann blieb er stehen.
später bemerkten wir,dass der fisch den köfi angeknabbert hat und nur kleine fetzen am haken liess.das war auf jeden fall kein dummer zander gewesen 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was war das für ein Zander sehr untypisches Verhalten...oder einfach den Anschlag verpast......

Also Zander sind ziemlich unspekatakulär im drill sie lassen sich meisten wie ein nasser Sack nach oben pumpen....da dachte schon einige an Hänger oder Kraut/Ast am anderen Ende der Schnur und verloren Fische weils ein Zander war ansonsten schlägt der Zander noch gerne mit dem Kopf aber reisen Fluchten sind ehr untypisch.....Und wenn ein Zander so Schnur holt muss  der Anschlag kommen und nicht erst nach 20m.....

Kann aber passieren#6 Das mit dem Kraut/Ast hatte ich auch schon so ein ca.80cm Zander verloren ....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,seine erste flucht war 20m lang,als mein freund zur angel griff,hatte die flucht schon längst aufgehört und der anschlag ging ins leere.aber die gewalt mit welcher der fisch abzog war schon erstaunlich
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann war es kein Zander sondern ein Hecht oder aber ehr noch ein Wels es kann auch sein das sich ein Karpfen oder richtig dicker Brassen den Köderfisch geschnappt hat

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab ihm auch gesagt,dass es ein wels war.
ich war gestern mit meiner freundin nach perl und beim vorbeifahren sah ich einen wels an der oberfläche rauben!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das war der wahnsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
er wollte sich eine ente greifen,die entkam jedoch.ich blieb sofort stehen und ging ans wasser.die wellen waren so hoch als ob ein schiff vorbeigefahren wäre....der hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp hab ich auch schon mal an der Mosel gesehen


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

he,jetzt hast du aber ne schöne nummer,was deine antworten angeht: 666!!!!!
geil 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|supergri Jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schade


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kennst du zufällig noch paar Angelsgeschäfte in Luxemburg ausser Echternach und die Wasserbillig???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bettemburg kenn ich noch oder in schengen gibt es auch noch einen kleinen,genauso wie in wasserbillig.sind aber alle sehr klein,ausser bettemburg,aber der ist sch...teuer!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmmm...also doch Internet suche noch spezielles Zubehör

In Wasserbillig kann man froh sein wenn man eine Schnur in der richtige Stärke findet#d

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,stimmt,ich gehe nur noch dahin um köder zu kaufen oder wenn mir etwas fehlt und ich es dort am schnellsten bekommen kann
die sind eh sehr unfreundlich dort.man kann schon froh sein,wenn man sein "hallo" erwidert bekommt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp du hättest die mal sehen sollen als ich nach Jigköpfen gefragt hab dahinten dort hingen 2Päckschen mit 7g Jigköpfen ohne Hakengröße ich fragte erneut ob sie noch mehr hätten....ne da sind doch welche......

Haben jetzt fast nur noch Wallerposen  und Karpfenzeug....

Mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so?das wusste ich nicht.
das letzte mal als ich da war,hatten die mehr aquarium zeug als fürs angeln.echt schade


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp...als ich mal Futterkörbe suchte hatten sie nur beschwerte Madenkörbe ich fragte höfflcih nach Drahtkörben oder welchen aus Palstik....haben wir nicht....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auch das nicht mehr?sonst habe ich die immer dort gekauft
was bin ich froh,dass es decathlon gibt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also das war letzten Sommer seit dem wahr ich nicht merh da

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

heh,jetzt war ich auch auf 666 
das kommt nicht mehr vor 
ich werde noch nächste woche dahin gehen um maden usw zu kaufen,da ich nächstes WE mit meiner freundin nach belgien fahre.wir haben uns eine fewo dort gemietet,die direkt an einen see grenzt,wo es laut betreiber,hechte,karpfen und weissfische gibt......freu mich schon
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Find ich nich gut von dir#d

Mir hier die Nase lang zu machen|supergri


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe,dann wird viel neues ausprobiert,mein rod pod,meine DAM karpfenrute,das jerken und viele spinner und wobbler...das volle programm halt!!!!!!!!!!!!
und morgen wird die neue sbirorute probiert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
du kannst aber gerne auch nach stockem kommen.wir werden wahrscheinlich am lachsforellenteich sitzen.guck einfach nach einer gruppe von 5,welche 5 kasten bier bei sich haben 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne....keine Lust auf Puff.....Da Warteich lieber  auf den 15.06 und die Eröffnung des Grenzgewässers


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Pass auf bis du meine neuen Illex siehst...Da mach ich dir die Nase lang


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so lange halte ich es nicht mehr aus,insbesondere da der tag immer näher kommt 
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hast du jetzt auch solche japaner !!!!! 
ich hab nen exori snake irgendetwas,da geht es ab!!!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp der sieht ganz gut aus aber den Exori Skeletor oder so finde ich lustig sieht aus wie ein Fischgerippe...

Ja fürs twitchen


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne,nicht den skeletor,den hab ich auch gesehen,dieser hier heisst snake,ist auch so ähnlich wie der skeletor,nur nicht aus "gerippe",sondern ein ganzer fisch
dann können wir ja um die wette "twirschen"


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier die artikelnummer bei askari: 107911


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Meinte ja auch das der Snake gut aussieht....
der doch 63g Wg mit welcher Rute willst du den denn twitchen hast du ne jerke??

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was hat 63g WG?
ich habe eine exori s-line beast mit einem wg von 40-80gr, glaube ich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der Exori


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich hab den exori im barschdekor,länge 10,5cm,gewicht 20gr,steht zumindest hier bei askari


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder meinst du die rute?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Achso kannten den Exori nur sinkend mir 63g und 13,5cm


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei dem hier steht auch sinkend,aber 63gr....damit könnte ich die fische ja totschlagen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann vor kommen


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weisst du vielleicht,ob meine exorirute gut ist fürs twitschen/jerken?
sie müsste 2,4 sein und ein WG von 40-70gr,glaube ich
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich will eher leicht twichten rute bis 20g andere nehmen bis 40g 

Sie ist ein bisschen Lang und musst halt gucken ob sie steif genug ist...

Aber um es auszuprobieren um zu entscheiden ob es Spaß macht kann man sie bestimmt mal benutzten

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,danke,ich werde sie mit nach belgien nehmen.ich dachte,die müssten ein höheres WG haben,wegen den harten schlägen beim jerken
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so,ja,bin heute aber nicht mit angeln. 
es war eine lange nacht und ich bin heute morgen nicht aus den federn gekommen. 
die anderen sind jetzt am lachsforellen und karpfen angeln 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War nicht nur bei dir lang!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so 
warst du auch die gegend unsicher machen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp......


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

noch 11 tage 
zangerrute,spinrute und stippe sind bereit für den einsatz 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was ist den eine Zangerrute:q???
Dann doch liber tot schmeißen:q

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

upps,
aber das wäre doch ein toller name für ne neue rutenart
die neue "wunderzangerrute", überall einsetzbar und ein WG von 0-300gr 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

looooooooooooooooooooooool:m

und freust du dich aufs we???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh ja,und frag nicht wie!
ein futteral ist schon gepackt mit einer karpfen-, einer match- und einer spinrute.
ne feeder kann ich leider nicht mitnehmen,da ich sonst keinen platz mehr im kofferraum habe,der eimer ist zu groß  
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja viel Spaß...kann mich nicht so recht bei der baitcasterrolle entscheiden!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was hat du denn für optionen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kp viele


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist schlimmer,als wenn es nur zwei wären


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

viento,revo,alpha.....sind die der höheren preislage..


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jaja,schüler haben kein geld....ausser wenn's ums angeln geht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

loooooooooooooooooooooooool

Schüler können halt mit geld umgehen und sparen ordentlich was zusammen.....


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

können studenten leider nicht von sich behaupten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

.........hmmmm...weiss aber nicht ob ich so viel investieren soll


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du angelst doch lieber auf zander und mit der feeder!
dann würde ich an deiner stelle das geld dafür sparen??????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmmm...stimmt aber mir ist jede art von Kunstködern auf Raubfisch recht.....


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm...schwierig...dann fang einfach mal dem normalen spinnen an,damit kannst du ja schon eine grosse auswahl an kunstködern ins wasser werfen
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ahso,hab fast vergessen.....noch 10 tage


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hab doch jede Menge Gufis, Wobbler usw... so ist es ja nich... Fische sher oft damit ist sogar mein bervorzugte Angelmethode....dachte du kennst mich besser


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,das wusste ich doch auch,hab mich falsch ausgedruckt,wollte eigentlich sagen,dass du dein geld dann dafür sparen solltest,um weitere wobbler zu kaufen und andere sachen zum spinnen,anstatt eine 200€ rolle


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S.: hab mir gerade drei illex online gekauft


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin mal gespannt,wie lange die lieferung dauern wird,dann kann ich gleich am 15. damit ans wasser


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du doofi sagte doch das ich in Japan bestellen werde Köder mäßig hättest du viel sparen können


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was will ich mit 1000 Woblern wenn ich nur 3-4 fischen tue hasse ständige Köder tausch lenkt nur vom angeln ab und man hat weniger Zeit zum angeln


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

macht nix,war ne spontane idee von mir 
drei stück mit lieferkosten für 55€,das geht noch,oder?


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jetzt müsste ich auch gewappnet sein für den 15.
ausser ich sehe mal wieder irgendwo nen tollen wobbler,spinner o.ä.
ich kann so schwer nein sagen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol 

joar gejt noch hoffe meine Rute kommt nächste Woch die Rolle werde ich warscheinlich am Wochenden bestellen dann noch paar Softjerks bei as-tackle und par wobbler aus japan...

ich dachte du wolltes kürzer treten.... also muss ich wohl für die versorgung am 15.06 sorgen


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

hab auch gedacht,ich sollte kürzer treten,aber einen illex hatte ich noch nicht und der sah so süß aus...... 
also bier hab ich fast immer dabei


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

fehlt nur noch ne passende Rute zum führen


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmmm........einige empfehlungen von länge,wg usw?
hab 28 ruten,vielleicht kann ich eine zweckentfremden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne harte Bitcatserrute mit 20-30g wg...dazu ne 100 Baitcasterrolle und fertig...


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm...hab noch ne harte spinnrute mit einem wg von 15-30gr...
muss es eine baitcaster sein? geht doch auch mit stationärrolle,oder?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

länge zwischen 1,70-2,10


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geht auch mit ner sation nur baitcaster is halt besser und macht mehr spaß vor allem freu ich mich auf die Hechte an meiner feinen Baitcastercombo......

Da wird es abgehen


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,hab noch ne 180cm rute,dann probiere ich es am 15 mal damit


----------



## esox82 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so,ich mach mich jetzt weg,muss noch einiges lernen 
komm später nochmal vorbei schauen
cu #h


----------



## esox82 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen flo!
hast du dich schon für eine rolle entschieden?


----------



## esox82 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

upps,hab schon wieder vergessen: noch 9 tage!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne noch nicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

9 lange Tage


----------



## esox82 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

noch 8 tage!
für morgen ist alles gepackt: karpfenrute,hechtrute,stippe,matchrute,sbirorute und spinrute
oh,kleider müsste ich auch noch packen.......wo soll ich die denn jetzt noch hintun???????


----------



## esox82 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

noch ne frage zu unserem zanderansitz: 
nimmst du fluo-vorfächer?
ich hab mir jetzt eine paar geknotet mit einzelhaken,zwilling und drilling


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nö 25 Monofile mit 1-2 Drillingen.....

Aber kannste rhig mal probieren

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,werde ich mal versuchen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aber Fluocarbon mit der selben Tragkraft wie Mono hat einen viel größeren Durchmesser


----------



## esox82 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,ich hab 30er fluo benutzt,weiss die tragkraft aber nicht.hab aber auch normale monos,nur für den fall


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo hol mit kann nix schaden....

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Noch 7 Tage bis Saison eröffnung!!!!


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

noch 5 Tage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hallo flo!
bin jetzt zurück,war echt geil!hab nen kleinen bericht im stammlokal hinterlassen! 
habe auch meine kogha karpfenrute und -rolle eingeweiht.alle fische habe ich nur mit der von askari gefangen 

freu mich schon auf freitag!

mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Andy mein Vater hat am Wochenende auch gut gefangen....
Schau mir mal den Bericht an.....müssen noch Zeit usw...für 15.06 klären...

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was hat er denn gefangen?
mach mich mal weg,muss den wagen noch ausräumen 
bis morgen
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

71cm Aal, 51cm Döbel und eine ordentlichen Barsch....dan noch ein paar quälgeiter wie Kauöbarsch und Rotauge

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann petri zu seinen fängen!
ich setz jetzt mal einige pics hierhin vom WE
noch 4 Tage!!!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hast du am Freitag uni????

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,uni hab ich nicht,muss aber noch meinen schein erneuern um 9 uhr,danach kann's losgehen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schade weiß nicht wie ich nach lux kommen soll:c


----------



## esox82 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

si,hier mal einige fotos vom WE


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri


----------



## esox82 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich dachte,dein vater würde dich mitnehmen????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Er muss doch arbeiten und meine mum auch....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*





nur eine frage,ist das eine karausche?glaube schon,bin mir nicht sicher,sie hat kein rüsselmaul...
kann man dich nicht morgens fahren???ehe sie zur arbeit gehen?


----------



## esox82 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh,das bild ist klein,es ist das zweite bild,das ich oben gepostet habe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmmm...könnt auch ein Giebel sein

Hmmm...hab doch morgens Schule....


----------



## esox82 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm......es war aber sehr hochrückig.......war 45cm lang und wog fast 4kg.....
ach so,bis wieviel uhr??


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bis 13,05 Uhr


----------



## esox82 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so lange????
kannst du nicht "krank" werden?
ich kann nämlich nur bis 17uhr bleiben....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ansonsten könnte ich am Mittwoch nächste Woche erst wieder den ganzen Tag denn dann hab ich keine Schule mehr

Krank werden würde theoretisch gehen nur ich weiß nicht wie ich dann nachhause kommen soll


----------



## esox82 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn wir dann schon an der mosel sind,kann ich auch noch auf die andere seite fahren


----------



## esox82 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab noch ne frage: hab noch 4 ruten,wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin,wofür ich sie einsetzen soll,was denkst du?

1,80m WG 5-20gr (leichten spinnen an der sauer?)
2,10m WG 40-60gr (Forellen angeln/Pose schleppend?)
2,40m WG 30-70gr (Jerken?)
2,40m WG 45-125gr (Heavy Spinnen auf Hecht/Waller?)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Joar so ungefähr.....musst du testen wie steif usw...sie sind dann merkst du wie stark du sie belasten kannst usw...


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,noch 2 Tage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wirst du denn am freitag gefahren? ich könnte dich auch nach hause fahren,wir müssten dann nur schon gegen 5 uhr fahren


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so,zu den ruten:
die 1,8 und 2,1 haben Spitzenaktion,
die 2,4 WG 30-70gr hab semiparabolische aktion
und die WG 45-125gr ist parabolisch
also würdest du sie auch so (änlich einsetzen)?
momentan sind sie nur reserve,da die rollen noch nicht angekommen sind
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo jungs,

ich seh ihr wart schon raus ans wasser, wo wars du denn da? giebel findet mann ja hier zulande nicht gerade überall...

ich war gestern gegen 14uhr los und zwar an die mosel im dreiländereck endlich! 
die freude war am anfang von kurzer dauer da sie zwei schleusen offen hatten... die strömung war enorm und ich wollte mit futterkorb angeln...

naja dann halt blei ran und auf grund probieren, nachdem ich mich dann von 60 auf 120gr blei hochgearbeitet habe damit der köder mal an einer stelle bleibt liessen die bisse nicht lange auf sich warten... und fing (leider!) nur katzenwelse etwa 20... (auf wurm und made) ne stunde später wurden dann endlich die schleusen geschlossen also futterkorb ran und auf brassen probiert, nach ner stunde gab ich auf denn die ausbeute war 0 brassen und wieder etwa 20 katzenwelse... also pose ran und nahe am ufer probieren, da gabs dann auch endlich die erst kilobrasse ein paar rotaugen lauben und blenkerten!!! als ich die dann hatte wieder beide ruten umgerüstet und mit köfi weiter geangelt... und nach zehn minuten biss!!! mein erster wels für dieses jahr aber leider ein kleiner, ne stunde später noch mal einer hätte sein bruder sein können ; ) als ich dann gegen neun einpacken wollte gabs wieder ein biss und der war gewaltig! nach 15! min drill konnte ich dann endlich mal erkennen dass sich eine riesenbarbe meine laube einverleibt hatte nur leider blieb ich mit dem blei dann warscheinlich irgendwie im geröll hängen und musste die leine kappen...

war echt beschissen aber das kommt dort halt häufiger vor, hätte mit reißleine angeln sollen... aber naja war trotzdem doch ein guter anfang in die moselsaison, und ratet mal wo ich heute mittag wieder hingehe ; ))) nämlich hier!


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo bass,
warst du in schengen????
dort ist doch noch bis freitag zu
wo genau warst du denn da,kann es nicht richtig am foto erkennen.
trotzdem ein dickes petri zu den fängen!


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

achso,ich war in belgien übers WE,an einen privatsee mit ferienwohnung!
und ich bin mir nicht sicher,ob es eine giebel war,tendiere immernoch auf karausche


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

am freitag gehen der flo und ich auf zander (probieren es jedenfalls)
wir wissen aber noch nicht,wo und wann genau
du kannst dich uns ja anschliessen


----------



## **bass** (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich war in schengen, aber am dreiländereck dort darf mann ab dem 1.juni schon angeln...

um genau zu sein wenn du in schengen an der mosel bist gehst du rauf bis etwa 200m vor die schleuse, da darfst du angeln du erkennst es daran da dort die ''botanik wieder anfängt un die stelle ist gekennzeichnet mit so was ähnlichem wie ein meilenstein nur naturfarben und grösser! ab da darfst du angeln bis zum letzten baum vor der schleuse... hoffe du hast das verstanden ist ein bisschen kompliziert...

würde auch gerne am freitag gehen muss aber arbeiten... werd erst am samstag gehen können... wo geht ihr denn auf zander am ersten tag? schon entschlossen?


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also direkt vor der schleuse? auf lux. oder deutscher seite?
nee,wir wissen noch nicht wohin genau,vielleicht kennt der flo eine gute stelle,oder stadtbredimus an der schleuse,keine ahnung


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So Andy bin auch mal wieder on

Also mir ist es egal ob Schengen,Wasserbillig oder sonst wo....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo!!!!
ich weiss nicht,wo ein zander hotspot ist,deswegen #c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm...also mittag würde ich dann eher zu gufi und co. tendieren da die Zander da doof rumliegen..und man sie suchen muss....nachts und abends dan eher den Köfi das si dann rummziehen und den Köfi finden


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm und wo? in wasserbillig?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp...können wir machen nur die Standplätze wechseln auch deshalb sind oft gute Stellen vom letzten Jahr im nächsten Jahr total out...


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,beim hafen oder eher beim einlauf der sauer???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

komplett ablaufen würde aber eher in der Mosel und evtll. die ersten Meter der Sauer abfischen...also hol nur ne Spinnruet und Gufis mit.....hoffe meine Jigköpfe kommen noch rechtzeitig an sonst sehe ich etwas doof aus


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so....nicht mit dem köfi.....jetzt hab ich mir soviel mühe mit dem knüpfen von vorfächern gemacht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wirst du für den ersten abend ansitz gebraucehn

so muss mal kurz für ein stündchen weg...

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,bis später
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen flo!
morgen ist es endlich soweit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wo sollen wir uns denn treffen?
in wasserbillig?um wieviel uhr?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi sag dir später bescheid evt. kann meine Schwester mich fahren|rolleyes


----------



## esox82 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
ok,muss jetzt los,dann kuck ich morgen früh noch mal hier.
ich könnte so gegen halb 10 beim merterter hafen sein,von da aus könnten wir ja zu fuss richtung sauer-einlauf marschieren
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Es klappt nicht da meine Schwester mich erst um 4 Uhr fahren könnte da sie Uni hat.......

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aber evt. komm ich mit dem Fahrrad vorbei .....dann schreib ich dir aber vorher eine sms....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,ich fahre jetzt mal nach mertert zum hafen
bis später vielleicht
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja in schengen war ich auf der luxemburger seite, ausserdem braucht mann da nicht mal ein schein... kann euch das bei gelegenheit mal zeigen...

war ja wieder dorthin, und fing massiv brassen etwa zwei dutzend, macht richtig spaßin der strömung... hatte drei bisse auf köfi aber konnte keinen verwerten musste nämlich mit dem geschlossen bügel angeln da die strömung einfach zu stark war..
glaub hab aber ne gute barbenstelle gefunden, hab nämlich 3! mal gleich beim biss das vorfach 20er! durchgetrennt bekommen, und da ich mit käse geangelt hatte konnte es ja fast nur ne barbe sein... denn döbel und brasse hätte ich so raus bekommen... ach ja dein foto ist für mich ein giebel und rate wer auch einen gefangen hatt...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Andy schreibst du dann wann du morgen los willst evt... bin ich schon um 7 Uhr in Wasserbillig spinnen dann könntest du mich ja da abholen und mit zu hen.... mitnehmen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass:
petri zu den fängen
und,warst du auch nach wasserbillig?

mfg andy


----------



## esox82 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo,
du hast ja meine sms noch bekommen?!
wie lief es heute?
bist du nicht schwimmen gegangen?
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp hab ich bin wieder da konnte einen Untermassigen Zander fangen#6
Hab ih wieder zurück gesetzt aber immer hin eine Zander hab schon länger gebraucht um den ersten zu fange:vik:


----------



## esox82 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo hast du ihn denn erwischen können?auch im einlauf?
ich muss mir jetzt auch neue jigköpf,twister und gufis kaufen....
hab ja die hälfte in der sauer/mosel liegen lassen....
zusammen mit der hälfte meiner rolle


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne...zeig ich dir bei gelegenheit
Willst du bestellen????
Dann sag mir bescheid, dann können wir Versandkosten teilen

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi wie ich sehe kommt ihr aus der ecke von trier luxemburg .


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne...

Spaß...du aus Konz

mfg Flo

Na dann stell dich mal vor...Gewässer,Zielfisch usw


----------



## AL3X (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo was soll ich sagen |bla: ich bin erst seit kurzem hier  ursprünglich kome ich aus der gegend vom bodensee. habe schon 1-2 mal an der mosel gefischt . und werde mal die nächste zeit überwiegend auf den wels ansitzen .


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo AL3X und welcome on board!
dann haben wir ja vielleicht einen neuen,mit dem wir angeln gehen können????


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,flo,die stelle musst du mir zeigen!!!!!!!!
jo,bestellen möchte ich wahrscheinlich........
bin am überlegen,ob ich nicht doch sparen soll,und mit ne skeletor und red arc zulege..........grübel,grübel......

ich wollte auch mal nach wasserbillig und bettemburg fahren,um zu sehen,was die dort haben,und ob es dort vielleicht billiger ist wegen versandkosten und sperrgutkosten...


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi esox #h thx füer die aufnahme komme gerade von der mosel aber nichts gebissen habe 1,5 stunden nach einem platz gesucht lol kannst dir das vorstellen morgens um 6 uhr alles voll von oberbillig bis wellen angler an angler .


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was sucht ihr den für angelsachen ? vielleicht kann ich euch helfen habe gute beziehungen ;-)


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,kann ich mir vorstellen,am freitag,als der flo und ich los waren,war auch die ganze deutsche seite voll mit anglern unter ihren schirmen 
ist immer noch niedrigwasser?


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich suche ne gut spinncombo
am liebsten spro red arc und ne berkley skeletor,aber zu einem guten preis,da ich student bin,aber schnell ne spinncombo brauche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hab meine rolle am freitag beim "baden gehen" in die mosel gebrochen


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo ist noch niedrigwasser aber in nittel haben sie kurz bevor ich gegangen bin die schleusse aufgemacht


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok kann ich morgen mal abklären musst mir nur genau sagen welche .


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich nach "hettermillen" gehen,zum feedern,vielleicht wird der flo auch mitkommen.du bist natürlich sehr willkommen mitzukommen!


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

thx ist fein aber ich muss bis 18 uhr abreiten ich gehe meistens am we . wart ihr schon in remerschen ? da ist doch der erste weiher schon auf .


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also rute wäre mir lieber die berkley skeletor 2,7m WG 15-40gr gewicht 154gr für 99,95€ bei angelsport-schirmer,oder die 
berkley cherrywood 2,7m WG9-28gr gewicht 278gr für 39,95€,auch bei schirmer

als rolle entweder die mitchell 300Xe 185m/0,30mm 233gr,für 42,95€ bei askari,
oder SPRO red/blue arc (red arc 100m/0,24mm) (blue arc 150m/0,24mm)

auf jeden fall vielen dank für deine hilfe


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne,war noch nie da.....möchte aber unbedingt mal dorthin!!!!!
hab schon bilder in der zeitung gesehen,wo dort die landesrekorde von hecht und karpfen aufgestellt wurden!!!
die möchte ich natürlich knacken


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Andy warst du schonmal am Sauer Stausee?? Das soll ein gutes Zanderrevier sein


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meinst du in rosport/ralingen??
jep,da war ich schon,hab eine bafo und ein bachseibling dort gefangen,ist aber 3 jahre her.....
ich glaub deine frage war die antwort auf meine frage,kann das sein?


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kennst du die  Quantum Crypton Vector RDM730
Schnurfassung 0,20mm 150m ?


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab bei schirmer ne cherrywood 2,7m 9-28gr WG+mitchell 300Xe gefunden für 89,90€,das wäre der preis,den ich ausgeben möchte.....,muss nur nach den versandkosten schauen und eventuell sperrgutkosten....


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

welches gewicht hat die quantum denn?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne war es nicht...der Zander stammt aus der Mosel

Meine Satusee Esch

Andy benutz solang die andere Rolle und leist dir dann ne geile Combo wenn du bis Juli wartest können wir zusammen bestellen und Versandkosten teilen
Für mich wirds definitiev ne Red Arc und Rute bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob skeletor, crypton, UBS...


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ne,war noch nie da.....möchte aber unbedingt mal dorthin!!!!!
> hab schon bilder in der zeitung gesehen,wo dort die landesrekorde von hecht und karpfen aufgestellt wurden!!!
> die möchte ich natürlich knacken


können wir ja mal probieren  wir groß sind die rekorde ?


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in esch/sauer? da sind mir zu viel touristen,und ist ne stund fahrt von mir aus....kein bock bis dorthin zu fahren

die rolle kann ich nicht mehr benutzen,hab einen anderen griff draufgeschraubt und versucht zu kurbeln,geht aber nur sehr schwer,es scheint,als ob die kugellager herausgesprungen sind


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> können wir ja mal probieren wir groß sind die rekorde ?


 

beim karpfen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher,glaub 24kg,der hecht war 1,24m,hab das foto aufbewahrt als ansporn


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> welches gewicht hat die quantum denn?


[SIZE=-1]274g das geht noch [/SIZE]


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schrauben zieg und auf schrauben dann siehste du es doch...


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> beim karpfen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher,glaub 24kg,der hecht war 1,24m,hab das foto aufbewahrt als ansporn


48 pfund karpfen  und einen 1,24 hecht |supergri wann sollen wir ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Karpfen gibt es dicke In Echternach 50pfd und Kell am See


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

muss sie noch aufschrauben,um zu kucken,mach das später noch


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

beim karpfen weiss ich nicht mehr genau,hab das foto aber noch irgendwo,wo es draufsteht...


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

274gr? ich schau sie mir mal an


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die quantum sieht gut aus,hat aber ne heckbremse,gibt es die auch als frontbremse?
hab sie auch bei schirmer gefunden für 31,95€


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wart ihr schon in echternach zum angeln ?


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab ne ähnliche als frontbremse gefunden: Quantum Crypton Vector FD640 (200m/0,30 286gr)


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in echternach hab ich nur bei "fishsim2" geangelt


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> die quantum sieht gut aus,hat aber ne heckbremse,gibt es die auch als frontbremse?
> hab sie auch bei schirmer gefunden für 31,95€


muss ich mal fragen ob es die auch mit frontbremse gibt . 

oder ein paar nummern größer  aber nicht viel schwerer   Quantum Crypton Vector FD640 Schnurfassung 0,30mm 200m [SIZE=-1]286g [/SIZE]


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kennt ihr noch ne gute mono zum spinnen????


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

taugt die hier was? 0,31mm 300m Spiderwire XXX Super Mono Tragkraft 10,3kg


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

von wlecher mono ich total überzeugt bin ist maxima 

http://www.schnur-bar.de/shop/found.jsp?group=2400


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo und führ mal ne Gufi an einer Mono das hast du max. mal 20% Bisserkennung bei einem Zander...der saugt den Köder ein und die Bisse sind äußerst vorsichtig und Schwer zu erkennen..
Außerdem soll wenn ich den Gufi anlupfe das auch direkt und in voller kraft bei dem Gufi ankommen....
Also bei mir nur noch Geflochtene.....Wenn du Wobbler usw.. fischen willst bestell dir ne Mono aus Japan

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nimm doch eine geflochtene 0,18 oder 0,20 hat halt den vorteil das sie keine dehnung hat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne sehr gute günstige Combo wäre RedArc+Irown Claw Damokles


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich möchte eine spule mit geflochtener spider wire oder corastrong bespulen für twister/gufi
und eine mit mono für spinner etc


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so bei schirmer hab ich mir jetzt folgendes zusammengestellt:

2,70m 15 - 40g Berkley Skeletor Series One Spin  99,95€
Schnurfassung 0,24mm 100m SPRO RED ARC 10   79,95€
0,16mm 300m Cormoran Corastrong Grün            21,95€ 
0,31mm 300m Spiderwire XXX Super Mono            8,95€
*210,80€*


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder das mitchell combo für knapp 80 € sieht auch nicht schlecht aus http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...nfo.php?manufacturers_id=58&products_id=31881


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Würde die Red Arc ne nummer größer nehmen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aber Andy da hast du was anständiges


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die mitchell combo sieht toll aus,nur die rute ist mir persönlich zu lang,muss mal kucken,ob es die auch kürzer gibt
auf jeden fall danke für die infos!


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne grössere?hmm,mal schauen....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab axel gerade gefragt wegen der ausgewogenheit...
Aber wenn sie dann noch ausgewogen ist ne größere ...wegen der Wurfweite...

Sag dir dann bescheid

Hätte die Skeletor gerne in 3m aber 2,70m gehen auch


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schnurfassung 0,28mm 100m SPRO RED ARC 20 für 82,95€
glaubst du,die wär besser?


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie,den axel gefragt?
sag bloss,der arbeitet dort???????????


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,hab verstanden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

 ne der fischt die


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jep,stand auf dem schlauch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wann fährst du denn am Montag angeln???


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich fahr so gegen 10 nach wasserbillig um maden zu kaufen und mich umzusehen,danach vielleicht noch nach bettemburg,dann wäre ich gegen 12 am wasser
und du kannst gegen 2 da sein?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp...wie lang bleibst du denn???


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,bis 5 wahrscheilich wieder....ausser ich geh wieder baden,dann pack ich sofort ein 
aber beim feedern steh ich ja nicht so nah am wasser


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mal schauen evt...komm ich Zander und Barsche ärgern...

Die P***** haben gestern Brassen in Wasserbillig gefangen wenn du das feederst solltest du min. das 3fache rausbekommen

Sag nur Futterplatz kennen die nicht und ein Vorfach welches Länger als 30cm ist:q


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

LOL!
will aber lieber ein paar brassen und schleien feedern,die stelle,wo ich hin will,ist bekannt dafür


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann viel erfolg...falls ich nicht kann...Beschreib mal bitte ein biischen das Gewässer dort...damit ich mich darauf einstellen kann

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja,wie soll ich sagen......sieht so ähnlich aus,wie in wasserbillig mit dem einlauf,nur ist der einlauf viel kleiner und es ist dort verboten zu angeln,da es kein grenzgewässer ist.
feedern tue ich zwischen 40-60m raus,da ist ein grosser krater unter wasser,von einer 2.WK bombe,wo sich viele fische versammeln.
am ufer sind seerosen,mit viel weissfisch und barsche.
einziger nachteil: an der stelle sind sehr oft 2 rentner (jedoch sehr nette leute),die auch dort feedern und grundangeln und sehr erfolgreich sind.
von denen hab ich auch die infos.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp werd evt mal vorbei kommen wenn ich es den finde|kopfkrat#c


----------



## esox82 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

fahre einfach richtung nach ehnen,dann richtung stadtbredimus,es liegt genau dazwischen: klick


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo werde es denk ich mal finden


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sollen wir mal in remerschen eine woche lang anfüttern ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mit Gummifischen????

lol


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ist doch von Konz ein bisschen weit aber Andy ist eh so ein Karpfenfreak der würde bestimmt mit machen


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol jo gufi ^^ wir können uns ja abwechseln mit dem anfüttern  aber warum ist der weiher 2 erst am 15.9 auf ? badegäste ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja ich glaube schon...also ich angel nicht auf Karpfen..ich angel nur auf Raubfisch und ab und zu mal mit der Feeder oder Stippe

Aber würde euch besuchen und meine Köfis und Gufis neben euch baden


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich normal auch nicht . aber es ist ja mal eine ausnahme


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habe garkeine Rute für Karpfen


----------



## AL3X (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da kann man doch zu not was umbasteln


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
flo,ich bekomme diese woche normalerweise eine zweite karpfenrute,da ich mich bei fisch+fang abonniert habe,du kannst also gerne mitkommen!
ein karpfenfreak bin ich zwar nicht,aber wenn ich die gelegenheit habe,welche zu fangen,dann kommt meine karpfenrute mit ans wasser


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war soeben in wasserbillig.dort haben sie die red arc,aber 5€ teurer als bei schirmer.die skeletor fand ich nicht,also hab ich nachgefragt.
die frau sagte mir,dass,weil berkley kein lieferant (ausser schnür) von ihnen sei,könnte sie nicht 2 ruten bestellen,sie müssten dann mehrere sachen bei berkley nehmen.
nur bei spro,arca und sensas könnten sie das machen....schade


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab mich auch im laden umgeschaut und muss sagen,mir gefiel was ich sah.die haben viel mehr sachen als noch letztes jahr,sogar illex-wobbler,für den gleichen preis,wie bei angelcenter-kassel!
auch gute futterkörbe und tiroler hölzl von spro und sensas haben die dort,hab mir gleich welche gekauft 
ich muss sagen,die haben sich zum positiven geändert und ich werde öfters dorthin gehen zum einkaufen....insbesondere weil sie keine 15€ versandkosten fragen wie askari....


----------



## **bass** (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

ja war kurz in wasserbillig, ein bißchen spinnen, und wenn ich recht überlege dann wart ihr das wohl die dort auch ihr glück versucht haben, und einer von euch ging baden, nee???

war danach nach stadtbredimus, fing einige barsche einen kapitalen döbel wieder einen kleinen waller und zwei untermassige zander...

werd heute mittag wieder dahin fahren, wenn ich nur einige lauben fangen würde, habs versucht aber  das einzige was anbiss waren schöne dicke rotaugen, musste diese dann filletieren um zu angeln...

an der promenade in remich wurde übrigens ein 70ger hecht gefangen...

hab gesehen dass ihr da über irgendwelche rekorde geschrieben habt, vor zwei jahren wurde ein 1,36m langer hecht in schwebsingen auf ein jerk von nem deutschen gefangen, glaub der ist auch nicht zu verachten...

werde jetzt nächste woche meine neuen wobbler bekommen und dann leg ich mal ne richtige spinntour ein, werd heute mittag wieder bis heute abend noch auf zander probieren... also ich sitz etwas höher als der einlauf bei stadtbredimus, villeich auch genau drauf mal schauen.. also wer lust hat vorbei zu kommen ich bin da ; )

glaubt ifr nicht wir sollten einen raubfischthread für luxemburg öffnen, hier verliert mann so langsam den überblick... feeder,raubfisch,material angelreviere... wird etwas unübersichtlich...

also jungs geh jetzt angeln bis dann


----------



## **bass** (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach ja zum baggersee...

ihr wißt doch dass der große noch geschlossen ist, und glaub nicht dass das lange anfüttern wirklich was bringt, hatte dort aber schon den einen oder anderen schönen graskarpfen auf frolic gefangen... (im kleinen see)

glaub in ehnen fangt ihr eher dicke spiegler als am baggersee...


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi bass,
jo,wir waren dort und ich ging baden 
ausserdem hab ich dadurch meine rolle zerstört,deswegen kaufe ich mir demnächst eine neue spincombo!
was für ein schöner start in die neue saison: 3 untermassige barsche,unfreiwillig baden gegangen und dann noch die rolle kaputt......jetzt verstehe ich den spruch "ist der erste fisch ein barsch,ist der ganze tag im ar..h"


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi....Andre ruf gleich mal bei Schirmer an...

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo,hast du schon angerufen?
wie hast du morgen zeit?
hab schon maden gekauft fürs feedern.....


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh,da haben wir uns geschnitten....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmmm...ne morgen hab ich letzten Schultag und danach wird einer getrunken


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,vergiss aber nicht,einen für mich mit zu trinken


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne ich trinke nicht nur einen für dich mit


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du scheinst mich schon gut zu kennen


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,das war soeben mein 1400ter beitrag.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jaja ihr studenten seit doch alle gleich


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und die schüler stehen uns in fast nichts nach


----------



## esox82 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo,
wenn du dich wieder kuriert hast (  ) ,dann kannst du mir ja hier schreiben,ob du morgen zeit hast zum "1 rute zum feedern,die andere zum spinnen"


----------



## **bass** (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

war ja gestern wieder los, aber mit nem schwierigen start, bruchte nämlich 2 stunden bis ich die ertse laube fing, diese natürlich sofort auf grund gelegt und nach fünf minuten biss! also anschlag fisch hing für etwa 10 sekunden doch leider ging er während dem drill verloren... frustriert packte ich die rute wieder ein und endschied mich zum spinnfischen...

das war die richtige wahl! fing etwa 30 barsche (davon 3 ü 30ger ) alle auf nen dd ilex wobbler dazu gesellte sich ein 56rapfen und noch einen schönen döbel...
das nenn ich mal nen gelungen angeltag...

als ich nach hause fahren wollte sah ich schon von der strasse aus wie ein junge mit extrem gebogner rute dabei war einen fisch zu drillen, also gleich stehen geblieben und zuschauen als ich merkte dass der typ ein paar probleme hatte fragte ich ihn ob ich ihm helfen soll und so landete er diesen schönen karpfen übrigens sein zweiter, und das ist auch jetzt schon der 6 über 15kilo von dem ich seit dem 15juni gehört bzw gesehen habe...

also warum zum baggersee fahren???

übrigens hatte er 18,3 kilo


----------



## n1c0 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> war ja gestern wieder los, aber mit nem schwierigen start, bruchte nämlich 2 stunden bis ich die ertse laube fing, diese natürlich sofort auf grund gelegt und nach fünf minuten biss! also anschlag fisch hing für etwa 10 sekunden doch leider ging er während dem drill verloren... frustriert packte ich die rute wieder ein und endschied mich zum spinnfischen...
> 
> ...



Coole Sache 

Wo Angelst du denn? Bzw ihr? In Lux? 

Wo hat er den Karpfen gefangen? Mosel?

Weil 15Eur / Jahr in Lux angeln ist nämlich ne Überlegung wert 

Komme selbst aus Trier und hab mal mein Angelkram mitgenommen!

Greetz


----------



## **bass** (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
ja ich für meinen teil angel meistens an der mosel am luxemburgischem ufer...

der karpfen wurde in remich gefangen, genauere angaben werd ich jetzt nicht geben das müßt ihr verstehen. war erstens nicht mein fisch und zweitens hat er die stelle seit dem 1.juni angefüttert

aber ich sag mal so wenn du zwischen remich und stadtbredimus auf karpfen angelst kannst du nicht viel falsch machen ; )

übrigens werden auch sehr schöne exemplare in ehnen gefangen...

das war auch sein zweiter für die saison der erste wog glaub ich 22kg...

also in der mosel gibt's genug karpfen nur angeln nicht viele drauf


----------



## esox82 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo bass:
na dann petri!
du musst mir sagen,wo du angelst,kannst es auch per PN machen,ich bin jetzt gerade zurück von jiggen/spinnen in mertert-------nicht mal einen biss hatte ich,aber es waren so viel weissfische da,und weil andauernd blasen von grund kamen,werde ich morgen wieder dorthin fahren zum feedern,kannst also gerne auch hin kommen


----------



## esox82 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hat er dir gesagt,womit er sie fing? wenn er gefüttert hat,schätze ich mal mit boilies?


----------



## esox82 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@n1c0:willkommen im board!
jo,angeln tun wir in der mosel und sauer.
15€ ist wirklich billig und (leider) brauch man hier keine fischerprüfung,also brauchst du nur zum touristinfo in wasserbillig zu fahren und bekommst einen schein.
du bist natürlich auch eingeladen,mit angeln zu gehen!
der flo und ich gehen zusammen spinnen und feedern,also wenn du lust hast.....


----------



## **bass** (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

leider muss ich morgen arbeiten... werde diese woche auch vermutlich nicht mehr zur mosel können, villeicht ein anderes mal...

nichts gefangen??? dann hast du bestimmt mit gummiködern geangelt... nee??? und wo blasen aufsteigen müssen es nicht unbedingt fische sein vor allem wenn dort noch ein bach einmündet, du warst ja bestimmt beim einlauf? ; )

ich angel meistens im oberen teil der mosel d.h. von schengen bis wasserbillig, kenn die mosel da einfach besser...


----------



## **bass** (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schau dir mal die seite von dem typen hier an das war der fänger des karpfen

carp.weekend.lu


----------



## esox82 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nene,es waren fische,war etwas weiter weg vom einlauf....
das kann ich aber unterscheiden 
hab mit gufi,twister,spinner und wobbler geangelt.....
am freitag sah ich dort barsche rauben,aber heute war keiner da,der geraubt hat,nur lauter rotaugen....,also wird morgen gefeedert und gestippt...
oberer teil der mosel von schengen bis wasserbillig?????das ist die ganze strecke des grenzabschnittes.......
hast wahrscheinlich remich oder stadtbredimus gemeint??


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann sind wir ja jetzt ein schönes kleines Grüppchen hier


----------



## esox82 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo,jetzt wollte ich gerade los......
und hast du einen dicken kopf


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol ne der ist noch voll...das dicke kommt später...
Na dann komm in den Ks


----------



## esox82 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aber nur kurz,meine freundin wartet darauf,abgeholt zu werden,und ich sagte,ich wäre unterwegs.......


----------



## **bass** (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja meinte remich, aber bin eh überall anzutreffen ; )

die gufis kannst du im moment nochgetrost zu hause lassen, in der mosel fängt mann meistens erst gut damit wenn das wetter wieder abkühlt... wobbler müssen es jetzt sein


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich fing nur auf Gummi...Wobbler fingen hingegen nix!
Und Wobbler auf Zander würde ich auch nur dann fischen wenn die Zander aktiv am jagen sind......

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok, die chance ist grösser mit gummi nen zander zu fangen... aber dann geht jetzt der köfi noch besser...

und wenn du mal mit wobbler zander fangen willst dann würd ich ab 20h00 uhr mal mit wobbler in ufernähe versuchen vorallem in stadtbredimus und an der promenade in remich...

übrigens hatte ich letztes jahr einen 5 kilo zander auf wobbler...

wenn du jetzt nichts mit wobblern fängst dann angelst du mit den falschen, denn emien fänge fänge gestern waren nicht zu verachten und ich fing sie alle mit dem selben wobbler...


----------



## **bass** (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dei meisten angeln nämlich mit den falschen modellen... lass die flachläufer mal zuhause!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich habe schon Wobbler die bis 4m runter gehen
Ich fange das ganze Jahr über mit Gummis und ich muss sagen das ich eigentlich das ganze Jahr über mit Gummi fange....

Aber ist jeden sein ding außerdem mag ich die Gummi fischerei mehr..wie das Wobbler angeln bis auf das twitchen mit Illex auf hecht und Barsch

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn's der geldbeutel erlaubt kauft die dd squirrel von illex, ich krieg gleich meine neuen ; )))


----------



## **bass** (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na ich würd dann sagen wir verabreden uns mal zum gufieren dann zeigst du mir dort ein paar stellen wo sich die zander jetzt fangen lassen, und ich zeig dir mal ein paar stellen wo du spaß mit den wobblern haben kannst ; )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp...können wir machen...wäre auch mal interessant du mit Wobbler ich mit Gummi...um zu schauen ob bei de fangen oder nur einer...aber ich muss dir recht geben abends oder wenn die Zander sktiv rauben ist wobbler 1 wahl....

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo was haltet ihr den davon wenn wir mal ein treffen in Luxemourg organisieren???
Wir sind ja jetzt schon eine kleine Truppe evt. kommen ja auch noch paar andere Boardies aus der Nähe....

Also wenn ihr interesse hätte könnten wir ja mal was planen und dann auch offiziell den Termin in Ab veröffentlichen...

Falls ihr interessiert seit schreibts einfach hier rein....am besten noch das Gewässer an dem ihr es gerne Veranstalten würdet und die zu beangelnde Fischart....

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gute idee flo ich bin dabei gewesser ist egal und fischart auch bin flexibel 

@esox ich bekomme morgen bescheid wegen dem preis


----------



## n1c0 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> @n1c0:willkommen im board!
> jo,angeln tun wir in der mosel und sauer.
> 15€ ist wirklich billig und (leider) brauch man hier keine fischerprüfung,also brauchst du nur zum touristinfo in wasserbillig zu fahren und bekommst einen schein.
> du bist natürlich auch eingeladen,mit angeln zu gehen!
> der flo und ich gehen zusammen spinnen und feedern,also wenn du lust hast.....



Hey Danke :vik:

Naja das stimmt, leider braucht man da keinen Schein, denke mal deshalb wird auch viel dort los sein... naja hab meinen Angelschein eh im Hunsrück liegen lassen.

Angele eigentlich auf alles, deshalb auch nur Standartequipmentdurcheinander |rolleyes was sich halt so über die Jahre ansammelt. War in Kanada auf Angelurlaub und das Equipment ist bisschen überdimensioniert für unsere Gewässer hehe.... Wollt mal wieder angeln gehen. War schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr. Hab aufgehört als ich meinen ersten Zander fing 

Ne Spinnrute hab ich aber, nur auch die Raubfischbox daheim gelassen 

Naja werd morgen mal mitm Kumpel nach Lux fahren und mal sehen was bei rauskommt ^^

greetz


----------



## AL3X (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hola dann wünsche ich dir/euch viel glück in luxemburg


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo,ist ne tolle idee,könnte man machen......


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi AL3X:
danke,das ist nett von dir...
der flo und ich haben die rute bei schirmer für 99,95€ gefunden und die rolle für 82,95€.ausserdem würden wir 3% rabatt bekommen......


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi n1c0:
also in wasserbillig ist ein angelladen,wo du dir einige sachen kaufen kannst für die mosel.
dann wünsch ich euch petri heil,kannst ja später hier schreiben ob und was ihr gefangen habt


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi bass:
die seite von ihm ist ja nicht schlecht...da soll keiner behaupten,es gäbe keine karpfen in der mosel,da sind einige prachtexemplare dabei!


----------



## **bass** (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh ja,
und erist auch nicht der einzige der welche fängt, schon beachtlich ist dass die durschnittsfische 10-15kg haben! werd mein glück auch mal versuchen, muss aber erst noch mein pod bestellen, aber das brauch ich eh zum zanderangeln ; )

mit dem treffen find ich ne gute idee, würd die mosel eigentlich als gewässer gur finden da wir (bzw. die meisten) das gewässer auch kennen und mann alles dort fangen kann... nur ein datum könnte ich nicht angeben da ich nie richtig weis wie ich arbeite ausser villeicht an nem wochenende... aber nachkommen müsste eigentlich möglich sein...
und war keiner mehr an der mosel?


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

einen tollen pod bekommst du bei askari,ich schau mal nach der nummer.....
ich hab den seit 2 jahren und bin komplett begeistert.....
mosel würde ich auch empfehlen,da man dort mit 2 ruten angeln darf,so hat man ein grösseres spektrum an méglichkeiten


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier ist die artikelnummer: 092484 
da hast du auch gleich alles dabei


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich dachte evt... alle mit Spinnruten oder alle mit Feeder oder Stippe oder alle mit einer Karpfenrute....

Als Vorschläge wären schon nicht schlecht damit man was genaues planen kann...

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich weis schon welchen pod ich nehmen werde ist von cygnet... bei mir müssen die dinger richtig belastbar sein ; )

ja vorschläge; ich würd sagen grundangeln denn wenn wir spinnern gehen können wir ja schlecht zu viert oder so gehen dann fängt immer nur der erste in der reihe was, und wenn wir alle stippen dann brauchen wir ne menge platz...

und wenn wir auf grund angeln kann mann immer mal den spinner auswerfen oder auch stippen...

stippen ist einfach am besten wenn man nur zu zweit ist...wäre aber interressant wenn mal mehrere ruten auf wels oder ausliegen...

wenn ihr karpfen wollt dann müssen wir aber ne zeitlang  mächtig anfüttern denn die kommen nicht auf befêhl...

mach aber alles mit ; )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das mit dem spinnen stimmt garnicht......würde evt. zutreffen wenn jeder den exakt gleich Führungstil hätte und auch den selben Köder im gleichen Tempo usw... führt...
Also mein Vorschlag wäre Raubfisch angeln an der Mosel.....

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit dem spinnen hast du recht wenn wir alle mit gufis losziehen würden, aber mit wobbler oder löffel...

wäre auch fürs raubfischangeln, da kann mann auch besser erfahrungen austauschen, denn mit feeder und stippe fängt mann eh überall was...

und da ich jetzt in ner halben stunde feierabend habe werd ich noch zur mosel fahren, versuchen ein paar lauben zu fangen und dann gibt's villeicht den ersten massigen zander ; )


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also mir ist alles recht,spinnern würde ich natürlich am liebsten,aber unsere combos kommen ja erst in 3-4 wochen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Andy du weißt schon das der Monat keine 3-4 Wochen hat...rechne mal mit 3

Also das Treffen muss ja nicht heute oder morgen statt finden...
Also sollten evt. warten bis Sommerferien sind.....müssen halt mal planen aber hier sagt ja keiner was er will nur mir ist egal oder so....
Planen und offizielll machen können wir nur ein Treffen wenn wird Fakten haben....


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich könnte erst ab dem 2.juli bestellen,da am 1.der betrag meiner kreditkarte abgezogen wird....
kurse hab ich noch bis zum 19.juli!
wenn wir vorher gehen,kann ich nur nachkommen,aber ab dem 20.juli hab ich von morgens 5 bis abends 22 uhr zeit
so,das grenzt doch schon mal die auswahl ein


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Klar...dann bestellen wir dann
Joar also so als grobe Angabe...Mitte-Ende Juli....

Hast du morgen Zeit??? Warst du heute angeln???


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen hätte ich zeit,nur meine maden fangen an sich zu verpuppen und ich hab mich erkältet,aber das hält mich nicht vom angeln ab
will endlich mal feedern.....nur bin ich zu faul,um den eimer,stuhl,kescher,dreibein,futter etc aus der garage zu holen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich könnet so von 8-13 Uhr ungefähr......

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich von 10 uhr an,geht das noch?
womit?wo?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich weiß nicht feedern ist so umständlich Futter machen usw...


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

stimmt,und ich muss in die garage,alles holen.....
also spinnern??????
vielleicht mit einer 2. auf grund mit tiroler????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann müssen wir aber die ganze Zeit am selben Platz bleiben


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

waren wir ja auch am freitag und haben trotzdem gefangen 
ich kann ja auch einen "carpsounder" aufstellen....das wort klingt so blöd
schlimmsten falls kann ich auch auf eine 2.rute verzichten


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo sollen wir uns morgen denn treffen?
ich fahre jetzt nämlich gleich zu meiner freundin,um mich pflegen zu lassen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ruf doch einfach an wenn du in Wasserbillig bist...aber frag am besten vorher ob ich auch da bin...falls was schief gehen sollt


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,mach ich,muss jetzt leider los,bis morgen dann cu


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bye evt. bis morgen


----------



## AL3X (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hi AL3X:
> danke,das ist nett von dir...
> der flo und ich haben die rute bei schirmer für 99,95€ gefunden und die rolle für 82,95€.ausserdem würden wir 3% rabatt bekommen......


jo das ist ein super preis da werden wenig mithalten können  dann kauf sie lieber bei peter


----------



## esox82 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,wir haben die rolle bei angelcenter-kassel billiger gefunden,nur haben die dort die skeletor nicht


----------



## esox82 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo,wie ging's heute?
ich bin k.o.,schreib dir noch ne sms....
geh mich jetzt wieder hinlegen....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Rege...Regen...Regen

Gute Besserung


----------



## esox82 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke,hab ne ganze apotheke bei mir stehn....fühl mich,als ob ich 2 tage lang nur gesoffen hätt....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

looooooooooool....na dann gute besserung Soll ja schnell wieder ans Wasser gehen...hast aber nix verpasst.....

mfg flo


----------



## AL3X (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo gute besserung


----------



## AL3X (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hi,wir haben die rolle bei angelcenter-kassel billiger gefunden,nur haben die dort die skeletor nicht


dann schau doch mal hier vielleicht kannst du ein schnäpchen machen  |supergri 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103185


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke...geht mir heute schon ein wenig besser....nur dauerhusten....
@AL3X: danke für den link


----------



## esox82 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> jo das ist ein super preis da werden wenig mithalten können  dann kauf sie lieber bei peter


 
wer ist denn der peter??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## AL3X (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> wer ist denn der peter??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


jo angesport schirmer


----------



## esox82 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so,du kennst den persönlich
jo,bin dabei,bei dem zu kucken


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und geht ihr heute an die mosel ?


----------



## esox82 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,glaub eher nicht,der flo muss noch heute und morgen arbeiten und ich habe mich noch nicht ganz erholt,also eher ab montag wieder...und du?


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mal schauen die mosel ist wieder gestiegen aber morgen früh gehe ich sicher


----------



## esox82 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann wünsche ich dir dicke fische!
mal so ne frage,du gehst ja gerne auf raubfische angeln,kennst du eine dieser ruten und könntest mir was darüber sagen?
berkley skeletor 2,7m 15-40gr WG 154gr Gewicht
shimano beastmaster AX spinning mh 2,7m 15-40gr WG 214gr gewicht
balzer magna matrix mx9 spin 2,7m 10-45gr WG 225gr gewicht

von der berkley habe ich gehört,sie soll sehr kopflastig sein,ich würde mich sowieso eher zwischen der shimano und der balzer entscheiden......
die rute würde ich zum normalen spinnen nehmen aber auh zum gufi/twister angeln.....


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die  balzer magna surf habe ich als welsrute 3 teilig schönes ding .
von der berkley habe ich schon einiges gehört aber leider noch nicht gesehen oder gefischt . aber die soll recht gut sein . lass dir doch zeit und vergleiche alle drei ruten .


----------



## esox82 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,in der theorie hab ich sie alle durch 
da hat bislang die balzer die nase vorn,nur praktische tests kann ich keine machen....
die berkley hat sowohl positive wie auch negative bemerkungen bekommen,was mich stutzig macht.....
ich kuck mal weiter,ob ich noch mehr infos bekommen kann...
welche hast du denn zum spinnen?


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich habe die westline sic powerspin 2,70 40-80 g :q


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo gibt es den hier in der gegend einen guten angelladen ????


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schau dir mal die hier an sieht auch nicht schlecht aus http://www.angelshopper.de/catalog/...=1362&osCsid=8a8fc0e163a94c79f6249495394f6f3a

und das ist auch nicht schlecht a)Lebenslange Garantie auf / Rhino DF-Ruten
0,00EUR


----------



## esox82 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die sieht ja auch nicht schlecht aus,aber um meine 1er und 2er mepps spinner damit zu werfen,ghet wahrscheinlich nicht so gut....
mal kucken......

hier gibt es an sich nur den in wasserbillig und in bettemburg,wobei letzterer sich mehr auf das stippen spezialisiert hat...


----------



## esox82 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so,ich glaube,ich habe mich entschieden,und zwar fÜr:
Rute
Rolle
Geflecht
Mono


----------



## AL3X (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo das sieht ganz nett aus


----------



## esox82 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und,wie war dein angeltag gestern???


----------



## esox82 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> jo das sieht ganz nett aus


 
jo,jetzt muss ich nur noch genug sparen und dann wird zugeschlagen


----------



## **bass** (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
das geschäft in bettembourg ist aber auch sehr interressant für's spinnfischen, vor allem hat er letztens schön aufgestockt...

ward ihr denn nicht mehr angeln?

war  jetzt gestern und am freitag nochmal los, hab die beiden tage sehr gut barsche gefangen, gestern ist mir dann wieder ein altbekannter platz wieder ins auge gesprungen, also wenn ich noch dran denke wie gestern dort das wasser kochte... eieiei!!!

leider hatte ich keine maden mehr um köfi's zu fangen, denn sonst wäre es gestern abend noch richtig interressant geworden...

auf spinnköder stiegen leider nur ein paar barsche ein sowie ein untermassiger hecht und wieder ein dickmaul...
hab dort aber richtig mächtige rapfen gesehen...  hatte leider keinen biss von denen, problem die futterfische die sie im moment jagen sind echt schwer zu imitieren da dieses nur knapp 2 cm haben... werd meinglück jetzt noch mal versuchen... werde heute aber auch mal eine rute auf karpfen auslegen hab gestern einige buckeln gesehen...

und wie ist es bei euch???

mitte juli fürs treffen find ich gut, da geht's bei mir auch einfacher...


----------



## esox82 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn der flo morgen zeit hat und das wetter es erlaubt,dann gehen wir vielleicht wieder los....
...jetzt schon rapfen???


----------



## **bass** (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja, die rapfen sind da hab gestern zwei verhaftet ; ) bräuchte da aber mal hilfe, hab da zwei rapfen um die 80cm sitzen aber krieg sie einfach nicht an den haken, gestern hab ich mal meine ganze spinnfischtruhe durchgeangelt leider wieder nur barsche obwohl ich ein paar schöne auf gufis hatte...

die rapfen fing ich dann alle auf kleine köfis, mit einer ''forellenmontage'' sah wieder die großen doch leider bekam ich sie nicht an den haken... sie jagten natürlich immer genau dort wo mein schwimmer gerade nicht war...
sah ja vorgestern ein paar karpfen buckeln, und konnte gestern prompt einen vierpfünder verhaften ; ) verstah aber auch warum gegen acht uhr kam ein angler der schmiss 3kilo!!! hartmis rein und nochmal einen eimer voll boilies! deshalb hat der mich auch so komisch angeschaut als ich ihm vom karpfen erzählte, war vermutlich seiner ; )))


----------



## esox82 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meinen bislang grössten rapfen,das bild hatte ich im oktober oder november hier hineingestellt,fing ich mit einem 2er mepps-fluo-spinner in gelb,den ich GANZ langsam gegen die strömung hereinzog!der biss war hammerhart!!!!!


----------



## **bass** (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meinen größten, glaub der war 75cm oder so fing ich um 23uhr nachts auf einen lebenden minirapfen... gibt hier auch irgendwo ein bild

wenn du lust oder zeit hast diese woch dann könnten wir uns ja mal in stadtbredimus treffen und es mal gemeinsam auf die beiden großrapfen versuchen? am besten wäre es am frühen nachmittag da zeigen sie nämlch die meiste aktion...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mein größten Rapfen fing ich auf eine tote Laube....war min. 80 ehr größer....verlor ihn aber beim Keschern...war eine meiner ersten Raubfisch versuche...eigentlich auf Aal..und die Bremse war dem entsprechend zu gedreht....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also diese woche,am besten am freitag,würde es gehen,der flo hat ja vielleicht auch lust?ich habe halt nur das problem,dass meine spincombo ziemlich im eimer ist...müsste sich aber was finden,was ich zweckentfrenden könnte...


----------



## esox82 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo und bass,
ich fahre jetzt mal nach mertert zum spinnen,vielleicht nehm ich noch ne feeder mit....vielleicht kommt ihr ja nach..
bis später....


----------



## **bass** (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mal schaun wollte auch spinnen gehen, aber eher gegenüber vom baggersee, ist echt schön verwildert dort und gestern hatte ich da ein paar stramme barsche gufiert...


----------



## esox82 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja,war heute wohl nix 
aber scheint ne gute feederstelle zu sein.


----------



## BlackLions (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Leute,

waren gestern Abend mal wieder an der Sauer (Langsur) und an der Mosel.
An der Sauer haben wir ein Paar Köfis gefangen und sind dann nach Wasserbillig an die Anlegestelle gewechselt. Hier war Grundangeln auf Wels, Aal und Zander angesagt. Ein Paar Bisse hat´s gegeben, aber sonst war es lau. |kopfkrat
Hat aber mal wieder richtig Gaudi gemacht.:vik:

Gruß
Uwe & Moni


----------



## **bass** (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war gestern ja auch wieder los, in mertert gab es nichts kann der alex ja bestätigen... für den rest fing ich hier und da ein paar barsche und nen döbel... hatte allerdings sehr viele nachläufer und fehlbisse auf gufis, hängt aber mit dem temperatursturz zusammen... danach gings zum baggersee, da hatte ich nur zwei barsche aber zwei hechte stiegen auch auf meine köder ein ein guter ü80 bog mir leider meinen drilling im kampf auf, der zweite stieg auf ein 3cm wobbler ein, und nach ner minute drill war der hecht samt wobbler weg auch dieser war ein stattlicher etwa 65-70cm... werd heute nochmal glaub ich mit köfis an die mosel gehen... das wetter ist nur echt besch...


----------



## **bass** (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@blacklions

wo hast du den in wasserbillig geangelt? in der strömung, an der kaimauer,... ? gab's die bisse auf lauben oder auf grössere köfis?


----------



## BlackLions (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo bass,

wir waren an der Mündung Sauer/Mosel. Die Bisse gabs auf grössere Köfis .

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## **bass** (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

saßen die fische denn schon in der strömung? frag nur wegen der hochwasserbrühe im moment oder bekamt ihr die bisse an der strömungskante?


----------



## BlackLions (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Bisse gab es an der Sauer an der Strömungskante und in der Mosel im Fahrwasserbereich. War also unterschiedlich. Die Strömung war aber trotzdem nicht ohne. Hatte eine Stange auf Rotaugen und da ist die Pose immer von der Sauer in die Mosel und umgekehrt gewandert. :vik:
War schon recht lustig. Leider wollte aber nichts mehr beißen. War auch etwas windig und kühl.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## **bass** (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja das wetter ist nicht unbedingt gut für unsere raubfische an der mosel, sie beissen die letzten tage sehr spärlich, hab enorm viele fehlbisse gehabt... wenn es jetzt mal vier tage etwas wärmer wäre und die sonne für ein paar stunden mittags rauskommen würde dann wird's besser gehen...
müsste halt nur mal ein paar tage das selbe wetterverhältnis bleiben...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das gilt für die Barsche....bestes Zanderwette am Tag...trübes Wasser, windig, Wolkenbehangener Himmel....
Hab dann schon ware Sternstunden an der Mosel erlebt...die dort eher nicht so häufig vorkommen

Mfg Flo


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey bass, was machste denn am Sonntag? Hab noch n gültigen Schein für die Mosel, ob wir mal zusammen los könnten? Kannst ja ne PN oder so schreiben, würde mich freuen, als "Tourist" mal von nem ansässigen Moselangler mitgenommen zu werden, war noch nicht wirklich oft an der Mosel angeln, aber wenn du Zeit und lust hast, könnte sich das ja ändern  mfg


----------



## esox82 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi!
morgen geht's zum karpfen und forellenangeln im verein!dann wird der neue gulpteig getestet!!!!!!!!!!!mal sehen,ob der wirklich so gut ist!!!!


----------



## esox82 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo,
wenn du nächste woche zeit hast,dann könnten wir auch noch nach bettemburg fahren,ich war gestern kurz mit meiner freundin dort,die haben tolle illex-wobbler,billiger als in wasserbillig,und kopytos!
habe mir gleich welche gekauft mit den passenden jigköpfen in 15gr.die kopytos haben sie in den grössen 6cm,7,5cm,9,5cm und 11cm und ne tolle auswahl an farben...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sag mir bescheid wann


----------



## AL3X (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo der laden in bettemburg ist gut . der hat auch sehr gutes futter . werde jetzt noch für 1-2 stunden an die mosel gehen zum blinkern


----------



## esox82 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute!
war gerade beim clubangeln,konnte drei schöne forellen und einen monster-karpfen landen,leider hatte ich keine waage dabei
das bild stelle ich morgen hier rein


----------



## AL3X (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ohi petri esox :m  habe auch einen kleinen hecht ( 25cm)  auf den guten alten effzett blinker gefangen .sonst leider nichts . sollen wir mal einen samstag in remerschen ansitzen ? 

@ esox wo ist euer vereinsgewässer ?


----------



## esox82 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,
das vereinsgewässer befindet sich in canach.
remerschen war ich noch nie,kann es aber gerne mal versuchen.
na dann petri zu deinem halbstarken


----------



## AL3X (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

thx  was ist das für ein verein ? ich habe in canach noch nie einen see gesehen #c gibt es da auch gastkarten ?


----------



## **bass** (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo leute,

tut mir echt leid war jetzt ein paar tage nicht im netz, war massiv angeln ; )

hätte gedacht jemanden von euch am freitag in stadtbredimus zu begegnen... kann schonmal soviel verraten dass ich ne gut raubfischstelle für unseren ansitz gefunden hab!!!

die tage sahe so aus freitag nwar ich gegen eins los, fing mit gufi an leider wieder nur ein paar barsche, danach veersuchte ich wieder köfis zu fangen, nach 3 stunden hatte ich dann auch ein halbes dutzend lauben... danach gings eigentlich schnell grundruten montiert und los... fing dann innerhlb 4 stunden 6! zander leider nur kleine und noch nen wels...

am samstag dann drei welse! und endlich meinen ersten massigen zander 67cm

am sonntag dann wieder 5 zander und nen schönen döbel und hatte zwei welse am haken gegen die ich aufgeben musste einer von denen hab ich nicht mal vom grund gehoben bekommen...

also wie ihr seht glaub hab den bogen jetzt raus, hoffen wir dass es anhällt...

hier noch ein paar fotos vom anitz, hatte leider nur am ersten tag das fotohandy mit aber ich glaub der 1,20m wels kann sich doch schon sehen lassen ; )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo#h

ich  komme im Moment nicht so richtig zum angeln. Andy und ich haben meist unterschiedlich Zeit. Und um alleine zugehen bin ich irgendwie nicht motiviert genug.#c

Petri zu dem Urianer

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo AL3X,
gastkarten gibt es,glaube ich nicht,der weiher ist nicht so groß,vielleicht 0,5Ha.
wird nur zum forellen- und weissfischangeln benutzt,ausser von mir,ich geh nur auf karpfen
es sollen welche bis 60 pfund drin sein..
mit der gastkarte kann ich nachfragen,einen schlüssel habe ich zwar,bin mir aber nicht sicher,ob ich andere leute einladen darf,aber wie gesagt,ich frage nach
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Mike!
hast du da dein neues rod pod?
ich glaub,ich kenne die stelle dort,dank des weissen hauses auf dem ersten bild
petri zu dem waller!
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi flo!
irgendwie verpassen wir uns in letzter zeit!
ich war seit samstag auch nicht mehr angeln,bekomme entzugserscheinungen,naja,nur noch morgen arbeiten,dann kann es wieder weiter gehen mit angeln!!!!
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo, habs endlich bekommen... 
wenn du die stelle kennst, geh in ner halben stunde noch ein bisschen gufieren... im moment ist die stelle einfach top, hab viel gefangen aber hatte auch noch das doppelte an fehlbissen! 

so it's up to you


----------



## AL3X (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bass erstmal glückwünsch zu deinen schönen fängen . wirklich top !!! ich hoffe wir können die stelle mal testen ich weis glaub auch wo die ist


----------



## Forellenliebhaber (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey an alle 
ich fische auch in luxemburg das kommt daher weil ich docht wohne |supergri
ich hab da mal ne frage ich fische an der sauer und lezte saison habe ich wie wild gefangen und keinen tag leer ausgegangen doch diese saison fängt schon kacke an denn ich fange nicht mal algen :c
kann mir einer sagen woran das liegen könnte


p.s. kennt jemand einen tollen forellenweiher umgebung echternach und wasserbillig ? also etwas was nicht zu weit weg ist !:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In der Sauer nie leer auszugehen ist ja nicht so schwer...die Gründlinge beißen ja auf alles was nicht Niet und Nagelfest ist...
Würgen sich sogar eine  Tauwurm rein der größer als sie selbst ist......

Eigentlich ist es an der Sauer so ein Tag Top der nächste Flop und wenn der Köder mal 30cm falsch liegt geht man leer aus..
Weiß zwar nicht warum ist aber einfach so|kopfkrat#c

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

an der sauer war ich leider noch nicht kann dir daher leider keine tips geben


----------



## **bass** (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

erstmal danke, aber wenn ihr alle die stelle kennt dann müsst ihr auch mal dort angeln gehen, dann sieht mann sich ja mal villeicht, werd die stelle nämlich noch ein zeitchen belagern ; ) kann nur leider dieses wochende nicht dahin...

ja mit der sauer kann ich dir im moment auch nicht weiterhelfen, solang so ein wetter herscht werd ich wohl nicht dahin gehen...

wo angelst du denn in der sauer? in rosport müsste doch immer was gehen...

gestern war ich ja noch gufieren aber hatte nicht einen zupfer, sie wollen im moment einfach köfis...


----------



## Forellenliebhaber (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na ich angle in steinheim neben rosport und ich fische jetzt schon ne woche mit nem freund doch ich fang nix nicht mal auf dem grund |bigeyes nur manchmal ein dödel aber viel zu kleine und rosport scheint es nicht besser sein denn hab gehört dass dort auch tote hose ist naja kann man nix  machen |uhoh:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wir wollen Mitte Juli ein Treffen veranstalten und du bist natürlich auch Herzlich dazu eingeladen.....
Nenne dazu bitte noch..dein Vorschlag zu Stelle und Fischart....

@ all...wir benötigen langsam genaue Aussagen damit ich es auch offiziell ankündigen kann....

Termin:
Stelle:
Fischart:

evt. könnten man ja auch Friedfischangeln und Raubfischangeln mischen mal schauen.....

mfg Flo


----------



## BlackLions (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tach Leute,

waren am Sonntag Mittag zu dritt an der Sauer bei Bollendorf.

Fangergebniss:

10 massige Barben mit einem Gewicht von 1,8kg bis 2,2kg
 2 untermassige Barben mit je 920gr.
 2 Döbel
 1 massige Äsche
 4 untermassige Forellen

Geangelt haben wir mit 40gr. Futterkorb im Strömungsbereich.
War seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein Top-Ergebniss für 6 Stunden Arbeit.:vik:

Gruß
Uwe, Moni & Rolf


----------



## BlackLions (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wir wollen Mitte Juni ein Treffen veranstalten und du bist natürlich auch Herzlich dazu eingeladen.....
> Nenne dazu bitte noch..dein Vorschlag zu Stelle und Fischart....
> 
> @ all...wir benötigen langsam genaue Aussagen damit ich es auch offiziell ankündigen kann....
> ...




Tach Floh,

für Mitte Juni ist es aber schon etwas spät!|kopfkrat Oder meinst Du 2008?:q

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sorry steht für Juli|kopfkrat:q

Na dann mal Petri...Mann Mann alle Fangen und ich komm nicht ans Wasser.....


----------



## **bass** (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann sag ich mal petri zu  den fängen... ein dutzend barben ist ja gar nicht mal übel... habt ihr alles auf maden gefangen?  wenns wetter besser wird werd ich auch mal an die sauer fahren, würde aber am liebsten mit fliege losziehen...

@zanderkönig

für mich würd's so aussehen
fischart: alles was räubert
angelart: alles mit köfi
standort: natürlich stadtbredimus ; )))  
              (hab jetzt auch ein platz gefunden wo es köfis gibt)
datum:14er oder 15er juli

bin aber offen für alles


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na das ist doch schon mal eine Aussage mit der man was anfangen kann


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo, 15.07. würde ich auch mal gern vorbei kommen, samstag geht leider noch nicht, muss arbeiten...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kein Problem Jens...
Wenns offiziell hier steht einfach in die Teilnehmerliste eintragen


----------



## **bass** (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@blacklions

darf mann in bollendorf noch mit dem grenzgewässerschein angeln oder gehört das schon zum binnengewässer?

muss mal dahun fahren war noch nie weiter als rosport hoch zum angeln...


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ei, sicher doch! Von den Mosellanern n paar Kniffe lernen wollt ich immer schon mal, ist ja bei euch alles ne Nummer größer als bei mir an der "kleinen Saar"


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn du wüsstest wer ich bin


----------



## Forellenliebhaber (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kennt ihr euch alle persöhnlich oder wie ??:g


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ein paar


----------



## **bass** (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bisher kenn ich nur einen, aber würd mich mal freuen die passenden gesichter zu den berichten zu sehen ; )

war denn keiner mehr an die mosel?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mich kennst du auch


----------



## esox82 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute,bin auch mal wieder da,hab ja einiges hier verpasst!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen, 

Naja nicht so richtig


----------



## esox82 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Forellenliebhaber schrieb:


> hey an alle
> ich fische auch in luxemburg das kommt daher weil ich docht wohne |supergri
> ich hab da mal ne frage ich fische an der sauer und lezte saison habe ich wie wild gefangen und keinen tag leer ausgegangen doch diese saison fängt schon kacke an denn ich fange nicht mal algen :c
> kann mir einer sagen woran das liegen könnte
> ...


 
moimoin!

also in olingen is ein forellen-teich,aber auch in fischbach und boulaide.
also steinheim ist eine top stelle!!!!!
da bekommst du barsche in massen!!!!!aber mit dem spinner!!


----------



## esox82 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

doch,du hast die 2000 geknackt und hier sind ja neue,die ich noch nicht kenne!
musst du heute nicht arbeiten?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Neeeee

lol ohne es zu merken


----------



## esox82 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bin gerade zurück und nass vom regen
jetzt haben wir aber schon ne kleine bande zusammen zum angeln


----------



## BlackLions (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> dann sag ich mal petri zu  den fängen... ein dutzend barben ist ja gar nicht mal übel... habt ihr alles auf maden gefangen?  wenns wetter besser wird werd ich auch mal an die sauer fahren, würde aber am liebsten mit fliege losziehen...
> 
> @zanderkönig
> 
> ...



Moijen bass,

ja, alles nur mit Maden!#6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## BlackLions (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> @blacklions
> 
> darf mann in bollendorf noch mit dem grenzgewässerschein angeln oder gehört das schon zum binnengewässer?
> 
> muss mal dahun fahren war noch nie weiter als rosport hoch zum angeln...



Moijen bass,

Grenzschein!#6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> moimoin!
> 
> also in olingen is ein forellen-teich,aber auch in fischbach und boulaide.
> also steinheim ist eine top stelle!!!!!
> da bekommst du barsche in massen!!!!!aber mit dem spinner!!



@Esox: Und in welchem der drei fange ich nicht nur "überwiegend die üblichen portionsgrößen", sondern auch mal fische von nem Pfund und drüber? Oder sind alle drei Weiher von der Fischgröße her gleich? War bisher nur in Olingen, da fängt man zwar von der Zahl her immer gut, aber die Größe lässt ja (oft) zu wünschen übrig, wenn du mir was sagen könntest, wäre klasse, danke! 

@Flo: Meintest du mich mit dem "wenn du wüsstest wer ich bin"...?


----------



## esox82 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Esox: Und in welchem der drei fange ich nicht nur "überwiegend die üblichen portionsgrößen", sondern auch mal fische von nem Pfund und drüber? Oder sind alle drei Weiher von der Fischgröße her gleich? War bisher nur in Olingen, da fängt man zwar von der Zahl her immer gut, aber die Größe lässt ja (oft) zu wünschen übrig, wenn du mir was sagen könntest, wäre klasse, danke!
> 
> @Flo: Meintest du mich mit dem "wenn du wüsstest wer ich bin"...?


 
hallo,
also in boulaide werden oft lachsforellen eingesetzt,aber wann weiß ich leider nicht.oder wenn du gezielt auf die großen angeln möchtest,dann fahre nach stockem in belgien.die haben dort einen weiher nur mit lachsforellen.die inhaber sind luxemburger,können also auch deutsch sprechen.
NUR: einen halben tag auf lachsforellen angeln kostet 20€,dafür bekommst du zwei forellen in den weiher geworfen und einen in den setzkescher,falls du das willst.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi BlackLions,
wo warst du denn in bollendorf?kenne mich da nicht so gut aus.
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi flo,
also der 14. und der 15.juli geht bei mir überhaupt nicht
am 14. ist tag der offenen tür von unserem angelverein und am 15. feiert unser jugendclub sein 25.jubiläum mit konzert usw. und da bin ich der grillmeister


----------



## **bass** (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na gut, ich hab ab dem 15 ne woche urlaub sonst könnte mann sich ja da auch mal treffen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm...mal schauen wie wir das hinbekommen

@ angelmeister17: wenn denn sonst#d:q

mfg Flo


----------



## n1c0 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass

Glückwunsch zu den guten Fängen. Wo angelst du? Oberhalb oder unterhalb der Schleuse bei Stadt.? Suche ne gute Zanderstelle.

Ich war bereits 3 mal an der Mosel jetzt. Ist mir in Deutschland einfach zu teuer   und im Moment hab ich viel Zeit, bevor das Studium im Oktober wieder richtig losgeht.

2 mal bei Nittel und 1 mal Oberbillig.

1mal: Nur ein paar Bisse auf Köfis an der Grundmontage und als ich gesehen hab das Barsche am Rauben waren - Spinnkombi geholt und zack 2 Wurf direkt ein kleiner Barsch am Spinner  danach noch 2 Bisse, die ich aber nicht landen konnte. Die 2 waren schon was größer.

2mal: Gleicher Platz nur 50m weiter. Erstmal kurz nach dem Auspacken wurden wir von der Polizei kontrolliert. Passt auf wo ihr euer Auto hinstellt |gr: 
Schnell ein paar Köfis geangelt und Angeln montiert. Andauernd Bisse und dann wieder Stille, als ich die erste Angel einfach mal eingeholt habe, war so ein kleiner Miniwels dran... und danach nochmal 3 in der selben Größe... Scheint ja ne richtige Welsplage hier zu geben |uhoh:

3mal: In Oberbillig. Alles ausgeladen und ab zum Angelplatz. Toll Maden vergessen und somit keine Köfis... Kunstmaden nach 3 Std nicht ein Köfi  Rechts vom Platz sind andauernd Kapitale Karpfen gesprungen, scheint jemand angefüttert zu haben.
Naja gegen 21h hab ich dann mal nen Gufi auf meine Spinncombo montiert und versuchte mein Glück. (Schon bestimmt 4 Jahre nicht mehr mit Gufi geangelt/gefangen) Dann ein paar Würfe gemacht und als ich den letzten Wurf einholen wollte. Zack - Biss und ein ganz heftiger. Der Gufi war doch recht groß. Hatte schon ein wenig Arbeit den fisch ans Ufer zu bekommen. Leider hatte ich mein Netz nicht dabei und somit wollte ich ihn so landen. Doch als ich ihn am Ufer zu Gesicht bekam, riß er mir ab :c:c war ein größerer Barsch aus der Flußmitte. Schätzungsweise bestimmt 3-4 Pfund :c

Naja soviel zu meinen Erlebnissen der letzten 3 Wochen.

Greetz n1c0


Bild 1: Barsch vom 1 mal 
Bild 2: Einer der Miniwelse


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@n1co: warst du beim Schiffsanleger in Nittel oder an ner anderen Stelle? Eher Richtung Temmels oder Richtung Wincheringen? Oder warst du an der Mauer dort?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Welse gibts überall ist eigentlich egal wo und wie du den Köfi präsentierst immer hängt ein Waller dran...Sogar richtig kleine von 7cm hab ich schon auf Mistwurmbündel gefangen...

mfg Flo


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Flo, spann mich nicht auf die Folter, wer zum Teufel könntest du sein ... Und woher kennst du mich, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich werds rauskriegen am So oder so... oder wo könnten wir uns begegnet sein? Ist mir jetzt echt n Rätsel... #c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Du kennst mich besser als du denkst....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So als würde den 20.07 als Termin vorschlagen könnten uns ja z.b. in Wasserbillig treffen und dann die Stellen besprechen wo wir hin wollen oder evt. muss ja jemand noch eine Kleinigkeit im Angelladen besorgen...

mfg Flo


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

20.07: TOP- IDEE! Da könnte ich auch, das GANZE WE!!!! Wasserbillig wäre auch gut! Ich wäre also 1000 pro dabei, sollen wir es nicht auch unter "Termine" festhalten oder fändet ihr es überflüssig, ich meine, wenn wir hier auch alles regeln können, kein problem... Ich bin so oder so dabei #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na nicht in Wasserbillig angeln sondern nur treffen weil jeder weiß wo es ist...werde mal warten was die anderen sagen dann werde ich es bei Termine unter 1. Luxemburgisches AB-Treffen stellen

Keine Idee Jens wär ich bin???


----------



## n1c0 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @n1co: warst du beim Schiffsanleger in Nittel oder an ner anderen Stelle? Eher Richtung Temmels oder Richtung Wincheringen? Oder warst du an der Mauer dort?



In der Nähe der Kläranlage und Bahnübergang.


----------



## Forellenliebhaber (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> moimoin!
> 
> also in olingen is ein forellen-teich,aber auch in fischbach und boulaide.
> also steinheim ist eine top stelle!!!!!
> da bekommst du barsche in massen!!!!!aber mit dem spinner!!


ja steinheim war ne klasse stelle zum fischen doch hat sich verschlechtert und danke für die forellenteiche in boulaide war ich schon mal :m!! ist toll dort liegt mitten in der natur und so.und noch ne frage euer treffen kann ich mich auch dafür melden mit nem freund ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Klar also wenn der Termin und die Teilnehmerliste usw... offiziell ist stelle ich hier nen link dazu rein


----------



## Forellenliebhaber (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok danke |supergri 
welche montur ist am besten für den forellenteich kann mir jemand ne page zeigen wo man verschiedene monturen sieht um nach zu basteln :gden ich gehe nächste woch nach boulaide fischen und ja ich will bestens vorbereitet sein um viel zu fangen:q
danke im voraus


----------



## Forellenliebhaber (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Als ich letztens dort war haben viele mit einem schwimmer gefischt doch irgendwie hat dies bei mir nicht geklappt #d
ich hatte den falschen schwimmer und hakengröße doch ich weis nicht recht welche die beste ist??;+#c|rolleyes


----------



## esox82 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo forellenliebhaber,
also in boulaide wird ganz viel mit schleppen geangelt.
also mit einer 2gr pose,50cm vorfach und dann eine bienenmade,oder aber auch forellenteig.hakengrösse so zwischen 8 und 12.
wenn du weitere infos brauchst,sag bescheid


----------



## esox82 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@n1c0:
petri zu den fängen!
jo,mit den welsen ist es sehr schlimm hier,ist schon zu einer plage geworden


----------



## esox82 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo,
du denkst ja noch an morgen und an die maden?
ich muss mir morgen nur noch ne montage bauen für meine 8m stippe,hab keine fertigmonturen mehr


----------



## esox82 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi bass,
wenn du zeit und lust hast: der flo und ich werden morgen einen stippansitz wagen.ich nehm vorsichtshalber auch meine spinnsachen mit,falls räuber da sind,also weisst du,wo du uns finden kannst


----------



## **bass** (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo geht ihr denn hin wieder in mertert oder wasserbillig?

@nico: du wirst ja wohl verstehen dass ich dir nicht meine beste stelle für zander verrate ; )
aber ob nun oberhalb oder unterhalb der schleuse beide stelle sind gut wobei unter der schleuse z.B. die chance auf nen hecht, oder einen kapitalen waller grösser wäre... ebenso gibt's da selten aber dafür armdicke aale (falls du mal keine köfis zur hand hast, dafür aber würmer)

wenn du bereits viele bisse auf deine köfis hattest dann würd ich da weiter angeln denn normalerweise sind das die zander sie beissen im moment eben sehr zaghaft... du angelst doch mit offenem bügel oder? ob nun freilauf oder mit feeder bringt alles nichts der bügel muss offen sein und beim geringsten zupfer gleich schnur geben dann klappts auch mit den zandern...

wenn du dann trotzdem immer noch nur zarte zupfer hast dann hack von ner laube den kopf ab und biete den rest an nem drilling an... bringt mir oft erfolg wenn sie nur sehr zaghaft beissen...

eine andere gute stelle die ich selbst dieses jahr aber noch nicht versucht habe ist gegenüber vom baggersee an der spundwand, da wäre ein versuch mit köfi auch nicht falsch...

und halt überall an der mosel wo es ne mauer gibt bzw. immer vor den schleusen... 

aber falls unser treffen dann mal wirklich stattfindet, und auch an der stelle die ich meine da müssten eigentlich ein paar zander drin sein, wenn wir köfis haben ; )


----------



## Forellenliebhaber (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ esox82
also ich hatte eigentlich vor mit einem schwimmer zu angeln dass mit dem schlepper kann  ich noch nicht muss ich erst lernen ist das auch mit dem schwimmer oder wie ? könntest du mir das ein wenig erklären wenn möglich|supergri


----------



## AL3X (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Forellenliebhaber schrieb:


> ok danke |supergri
> welche montur ist am besten für den forellenteich kann mir jemand ne page zeigen wo man verschiedene monturen sieht um nach zu basteln :gden ich gehe nächste woch nach boulaide fischen und ja ich will bestens vorbereitet sein um viel zu fangen:q
> danke im voraus


probier es doch mal hier  

http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=27&Itemid=75


----------



## AL3X (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> So als würde den 20.07 als Termin vorschlagen könnten uns ja z.b. in Wasserbillig treffen und dann die Stellen besprechen wo wir hin wollen oder evt. muss ja jemand noch eine Kleinigkeit im Angelladen besorgen...
> 
> mfg Flo



hmm schade da kann ich erst spät am abend . ist nicht der 21 besser ?


----------



## n1c0 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass
danke für die Tipps. Klar, würd ja meinen Platz auch nicht verraten. Dann werd ich mal mein Glück demnächst 600-1000m unterhalb der ersten Schleuse nach Wasserbillig probieren?!?!? Stadtb. ist nämlich doch recht weit weg. Aber scheint ein paar Zander dort zu geben  Wenn ich mal dort bin probier ichs auf jeden Fall mal oberhalb. Wie weit muss man weg sein von der Schleuse?
Naja also Bügel auflassen ist sone Sache, zur Zeit ist die Strömung echt stark und die zieht meine ganze Schnur mit :/ Hab ne gute Rolle und da ist die Bremse minimal angezogen. Das merkt kein Zander. Lediglich die andre Rute bräuchte mal ne andre Rolle, die is nämlich Schrott für nen vorsichtigen Zander #t


Nebenbei komme ich  grad von nem Kurztripp an der Mosel 

Um 17Uhr sahs nicht mehr so nach Regen aus und da ich eh noch Tanken wollte, entschloss ich mich fürn paar Stunden Angeln in Oberbillig :q

So 18Uhr und nen Platz gesucht. Futter rein und ein paar Köfis stippen. Nach 1,5h immer noch kein Köfi. Der Wind geht einem echt auf den Nerv... Naja wenigstens kam um 20Uhr die Sonne raus und ich entschloss mich wenigstens eine Rute mit Futterkorb und Maden auf Grund zu legen.

Keine 10min später Biss auf die Maden. Wieder Ruhe. 10min später wieder ein Biss - geschluckt und Anhieb - gesessen 
Ziemlich starker Fisch am andren Ende. So eine Gegenwehr kannte ich nur vom Aal und tatsächlich an der Oberfläsche nach 1min ein dicker Aal. Leider ist er mir abgerissen. Naja neue Maden drauf und rein...

Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich nach dem Sonnenschein schnell 3 Köfis, in 5min, fangen. (Wo die sich manchmal rumtreiben #d)

Dann um 21:30Uhr wieder nen heftigen Biss auf die Maden und der Anhieb saß diesmal bombenfest. Schon wieder hat sich ein Aal den Madencocktail geschnappt. (Scheinen im Moment auf Maden abzugehen, oder wegen dem Wetter) Schnell hab ich den Aal richtung Ufer befördert und konnte ihn sicher landen #6
Jeder der Aale fängt, weiss wie dreckig die Biester abgehen und man sollte sie schnellstmöglich ans Ufer befördern.

Leider nur kleine Zupfer auf den Köfi und als ich um 22:45uhr zusammenpacken wollte, schlägt meine Rute mit den Maden wie wild nach vorne. Und zack ein dicker Brassen hing dran #6
Der wurde aber wieder schonend zurückgesetzt. Die schmecken nicht und haben zuuuuu viele Gräten. Aber der Aal *yummy*

Naja mir war langweilig und ich dachte ich schreib mal nen kleinen Bericht über meinen Angelkurztripp |rolleyes

Greetz n1c0


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Andy hab meine Stippe bei meinem Dad liegen komm morgen aber trotzdem mit Maden werde dann aber feedern...

Bis morgen dann

Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass:
hi,unser trip heute ist abgesagt,die sauer hat hochwasser und es regnet zuviel um zu stippen...
vielleicht am samstag..


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@forellenliebhaber,hier findest du viele tipps:
http://www.forellensee-angeln.de/

und auf dieser seite, http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/regenbogenforelle.html , schaue ganz unten,da gibt es tipps zur montage.
ich kann dir aber gerne auch welche geben,wenn das noch nicht hilft.


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@n1c0:
ist doch ein toller bericht,dafür ist das board ja schliesslich auch da!
petri zu den tollen fängen!
die stelle müsstest du mir mal verraten!


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo,
das ist ja mal wieder ein schei.. tag!
echt schade,hab die 4m stippe bereit,auch die feeder-ruten und dann so ein schei.. regen!!!!!
ich hoffe,du hast am samstag zeit,dann kannst du ja auch deine neue combo testen


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@forellenliebhaber:
hab den link hier noch vergessen: http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/


----------



## **bass** (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@nico

würde es im moment eher oberhalb der schleusen probieren...

glaub mir der zander wird's merken, mit bügel offen musst du ja eh ein schnurclip,wiggler bzw. swinger benutzen... ausser du angelst sehr nah am ufer....
wenn du nichts davon hast schnur auf den boden legen und einfach ein häufchen sand drauflegen, ist billiger und genau so effektiv (wenn die strömung es erlaubt)!

konnte es gestern ja auch nicht lassen, also noch schnell ne runde an die mosel... schnell zwei köfis gestippt und rein damit...

was soll ich sagen der bursche hier, wollte einfach mit mir nach hause, kein monster aber immerhin 3 kilo, hatte übrigens ein flusskrebs im magen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann Petri Mike...

Mann Mann ich will auch endlich wieder ans Wasser

mfg Flo


----------



## n1c0 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass 

gratz zu dem Fang #6 schöner Fisch!

Naja ich werds dann mal so probieren. Aber wie ich sehe angelst du  ja ganz schön nah an den Schleusen. Muss man da nicht irgendeinen Abstand einhalten?


----------



## **bass** (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

doch aber es ist immer mit nem schild markiert bis vohin mann darf rechen mit ungefähr 200m vor der schleuse...

angel im moment dort da dort das wasser fast steht, d.h. fast keine strömung manchmal auch stundenlang überhaupt keine,viel futterfisch, ein bach der reinläuft und es ist noch nicht so warm dass sich die zander in die strömung ziehen...

gibt nur eins was in stadtbredimus nervt, das sind die enten und schwäne, irgendjemand hat angefangen sie dort täglich zu füttern und dementsprechend ist dort jetzt der boden zugekackt... aber wenigstens stören sie beim angeln nicht

würde aber am liebsten auf der schleuse angeln, denn wenn mann da mal vorbei spaziert dann siehst du wo sich die dicken aufhalten,vor allem im sommer...


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> gibt nur eins was in stadtbredimus nervt, das sind die enten und schwäne, irgendjemand hat angefangen sie dort täglich zu füttern und dementsprechend ist dort jetzt der boden zugekackt... aber wenigstens stören sie beim angeln nicht
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri aber zu dem tollen fang,mike!
am samstag werde ich es da mal auch probieren.also hast du auf köfi den zander gefangen oder mit einem gufi?
hast du schon herausgefunden,wo man den wobbler herbekommt,den du haben möchtest??


----------



## Forellenliebhaber (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke AL3X die seite ist echt geil sie ist gut mit bildern bestückt |supergri|supergri#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri zu dem Zander...

Ja Andy oder nen schönen drill an der Feederrute haben

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Forellenliebhaber schrieb:


> danke AL3X die seite ist echt geil sie ist gut mit bildern bestückt |supergri|supergri#6


 

der link war doch von mir


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Petri zu dem Zander...
> 
> Ja Andy oder nen schönen drill an der Feederrute haben
> 
> mfg Flo


 
feeder und zanderrute sind eingepackt,muss nur noch ein 8m vorfach knüpfen für die stippe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne mein ernst musste dort mal einen Schwan ca 200m verfolgen weil er in meine Schnur geschwommen ist und dann gas gegeben hat die sind ganz schön schnell und wenn man den dann mit ner Angel überholen muss um die Schnur frei zu bekommen...

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ne mein ernst musste dort mal einen Schwan ca 200m verfolgen weil er in meine Schnur geschwommen ist und dann gas gegeben hat die sind ganz schön schnell und wenn man den dann mit ner Angel überholen muss um die Schnur frei zu bekommen...
> 
> mfg Flo


 

das hätte ich gerne gesehen
ein freund von mir blieb einmal in der schraube von einem speedboot hängen,also der fuhr einfach über seine schnur.
wenn er sie nicht abgeschnitten hätte,wäre die ganze rute weg gewesen


----------



## Forellenliebhaber (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|supergrija hab von AL3X jedoch den selben link bekommen 

danke euch beiden :m:m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War schon geil Gott sei dank war dort keine kacke zum ausrutschen ne Andy:vik:


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Forellenliebhaber schrieb:


> |supergrija hab von AL3X jedoch den selben link bekommen
> 
> danke euch beiden :m:m


 
ok,geht in ordnung:vik:


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> War schon geil Gott sei dank war dort keine kacke zum ausrutschen ne Andy:vik:


 
warte bloß,beim nächsten mal wird die kacke bei dir dampfen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:v


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kenn da ne gute stelle,wo du problemlos hänger lösen kannst


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die liegt jetzt aber wieder 2m unter Wasser


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kann sie dir trotzdem zeigen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mach das bring dir dann deine Kurbel wieder mit


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jetzt wirst du gemein 
bekomme ja gleich ne neue kurbel.......samt rolle,rute und schnur


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Haste bestellt???


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,warte ja auf mein studentengeld,und wir bestellen ja zs,oder nicht?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also weil du schriebst das du gleich ne neue bekommst#c|kopfkrat

Klar holen wir zusammen


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,gleich,im august
ich habe bislang aber nur meine kombo bei schirmer gefunden,würde das auch für dich gehen,oder wo wolltest du bestellen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mal schauen.....


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

beim kassel bekommst du die quantum,dann kuck ich mal auch da,die haben nur keine spider wire


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Spiderwire holen wir bei ebay da bezahlste pro 100m 9€ und kannst genau deine länge bestellen

Wan treffen wir uns am Dienstag?


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na gut,wenn du einen kennst,dem du da vertrauen kannst.......
wieder gegen 9 in wasserbillig?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja können dann ja entscheiden ob es die Mosel lang geht oder die Sauer oder so....


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,genau,und besprechen,was wir wo bestellen,denn kassel hat auch keine magna matrix


----------



## esox82 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so,muss jetzt los,dann bis morgen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oki bye


----------



## n1c0 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

loool

Anglerboard = Instant Messanger ala ICQ |bla:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

klaro hier bei uns schon


----------



## AL3X (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

thx euch und petri mike schöner zander 
was ist nun mit dem termin ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

22.07?????

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geht der 21.7 nicht ? oder ist der 22 besser ?


----------



## esox82 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,der 22. würde auch bei mir gehen...


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

22.07. Würde auch bei mir gehen!


----------



## esox82 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sieht so aus,als würde es formen kriegen


----------



## **bass** (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

22. ist auch gut für mich aber werd eh fast jeden tag in 2 wochen da sein...

gefangen hab ich ihn auf laube, wie immer ; ) 

gestern wieder zwei stunden an die mosel, leider nur mit einem fast perfekten abschluss...

hatte sechs!!! bisse an der selben stelle, jedoch ging der anschlag jedes mal in die hose, also anderes hakensystem und beim nächsten biss gleich anhieb und sitzt!!!
nachdem ich dann merkte dass der gegner doch so einiges an gegenkraft aufbrachte freute ich mich schon den kerl in den händen zu halten... als ich ihn dann auf einmal vor mir sah , bekam ich schon weiche knie den vor mir sah ich ein zander der ü90 mass hatte als ich ihn keschern wollte sah ich dass er meinen haken ziemlich mies (um nicht zu sagen beschissen!) nur leicht in der lippe hatte, und als ich noch dran dachte gab er einen ordentlichen kopfstoß und weg war der gute...

aber wenigstens hab ich ihn gesehen, und weis dass meine derzeitige methode erfolg bringt... aber schön zu sehen dass es solche hier in der mosel gibt, wusste ja vo ü80er und hatte ja auch bereits zwei aber so ein meter monster ist doch schon wieder ne andere sache...

jetzt wird der eine oder andere sich fragen wie,wo..?

wo? wie immer : )
wie?wie immer : )

lediglich ein anderes hakensystem benutzt...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Okay dann halten wir den 22 fest....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104845

Bitte in die Teilnehmerliste eintragen


----------



## esox82 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mike,hast du morgen zeit in stadtbredimus die gufis hüpfen zu lassen?
der flo kann nicht,der muss seinen kater ausschlafen


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, auch von mir :m


----------



## **bass** (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sorry aber muss leider arbeiten... aber lass die gufis zuhause wenn du auf zander aus bist...
trotzdem viel erfolg
geh jetzt noch ein bisschen an die mosel ; )


----------



## AL3X (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

flo alles gute |birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|jump:|laola:|birthday:|birthday:#g#g#g#g


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke Jungs hab ihr euch auch schon eingetragen???


----------



## esox82 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,flo,fast alle haben sich eingetragen,nur kann man sich am sonntag nichts im laden kaufen und der mike müsste einen umweg machen


----------



## AL3X (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> mike,hast du morgen zeit in stadtbredimus die gufis hüpfen zu lassen?
> der flo kann nicht,der muss seinen kater ausschlafen



und warst du heute ?? werde morgen früh mal gehen


----------



## esox82 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,war leider nicht,musste helfen beim aufbauen für den tag der offenen tür in unserem vereinshaus.


----------



## esox82 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo,am montag könnte ich auch,denn die von der post können nicht kommen,also wenn du da auch zeit hättest???....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Joar hoffe der Wasserstand sinkt am Wochenende nochmal|supergri


----------



## esox82 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also am montag und am dienstag?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Egal Hauptsache fischen

Sollen wir am 22.07 dann auch Grillen???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin nochmal weg


----------



## esox82 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

grillen können wir auch,muss nur kucken,ob ich genug platz im auto habe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habe so eine kleinen Einweggrill


----------



## esox82 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab nen kleinen grill,der für zwei personen ist,ist in einer kleinen kiste.nur kohle usw,das wird eng


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

 so bin jetzt aber weg..wir telen andy wegen montag oder dienstag


----------



## esox82 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,aber wegen montag UND dienstag!


----------



## esox82 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bis später


----------



## AL3X (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

guten morgen #h gehe jetzt mike seine stelle testen #a#: werde so bis 12-13 uhr dort sein . wenn wer lust hat kann er gerne kommen .


----------



## esox82 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi AL3X,
wie wars denn?was gefangen?wetter war ja optimal!


----------



## n1c0 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hi AL3X,
> wie wars denn?was gefangen?wetter war ja optimal!



ja erzähl mal |bla:

oder hat dich ein Kapitaler ins Wasser gezogen


----------



## esox82 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hoffentlich nicht


----------



## esox82 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey n1c0,du musst dich auch noch eintragen für unser treffen....


----------



## AL3X (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wow gute stelle danke mike #rbin um kurz vor 6 uhr an der stelle angekommen . meine sachen gemütlich ans wasser getragen und aufgebaut . mein futter gemischt , und gleich mal die erste rute mit der futterspirale ausgeworfen . so nun wollte ich die 2 rute mit einem wurm bestücken , doch ich kam nicht dazu ! gleich einen biss eine brasse ca 3 pfund . ich drill sie rein und merke das ich meinen kescher noch nicht ausgepackt habe , naja im wasser abgehakt und weiter schwimmen lassen . die zweite rute mit dem wurm bestückt und ab ins wasser , erste rute wieder maden und futter in die spirale und auch ab ins wasser , gleich den kescher ausgepackt und schon wieder ein biss . wieder eine brasse aber diesesmal habe ich den kescher dabei ^^  gut landen können und foto :q und zurück ins wasser ich wollte ja kleine köderfische für den waller . wieder die rute bestückt und ab ins wasser . ich setzte mich gemütlich hin und will mir einen kaffee kochen und mein bissanzeiger schlägt alarm #c anschlag drill brasse . so geht es noch 4-5 mal und dann ist für eine weile ruhe alle haben so 2-3 pfund , und ich habe immer noch kein passenden köfi !! 20 - 30 minuten ruhe dann nochmal so 3-4 stück gefangen und landen können . dann habe ich einen schonhaken genommen und noch edliche verloren .  aber egal und alls ich alles eingepackt hatte biss noch einer und schaue da eine kleine brasse so um die 300 gramm ( das ist das foto wo die brasse noch im wasser ist )  aber ich hatte mein kescher schon getrocknet und eingepackt das war wirklich ein top morgen und den werde ich bald möglichst wiederholen . es waren so eine unmänge von bissen
und drills das ich aufgehört habe zu zählen . ich habe auch nur von den ersten 2 und dem letzten fotos gemacht . lol ich habe schon geschaut ob die wunden im maul haben und ich immer die gleiche fange aber das war nicht der fall |kopfkrat.
ich kann nur eins sagen MERCI MAIK 
ich war weiter oben wie da wo du immer angelst


----------



## esox82 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey AL3X!
toller bericht und schöne fotos!petri zu den fängen!!!!!!
kannst du mir genauer erklären,wo dein ansitz war,oder ist das betriebsgeheimnis?
ich denke mal oberhalb der schleuse,richtung remich,oder?


----------



## AL3X (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

thx andi klar mach ich das du kennst ja maik seine stelle auf dem foto . wenn du da so 50 meter weiter gehst kommst du an so eine bootanlegestelle . und da leicht nach links halten  und wenn du die köfi große brassen willst musst genau über die anlegestelle werfen . das werde ich das nächste mal machen . da hat es verdammt viel raubfische ich denke barsch, zander rapfen was die da geraubt haben , das glaubst du nicht . mann könnte meinen das wasser kocht :m wann tust du dir den stress an ?


----------



## esox82 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

welchen stress?
ok,dann werde ich morgen mal mit der spinnrute dorthin gehen und sehen,was es so gibt
ne feeder werd ich vorsichtshalber auch mitnehmen


----------



## AL3X (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann wünsche ich dir morgen viel glück #6 
und stress du wirst schon sehen


----------



## esox82 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mach mir keine angst


----------



## n1c0 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hey n1c0,du musst dich auch noch eintragen für unser treffen....



Hey ich weiss nicht genau ob ich kann. Deshalb wollt ich noch warten wegen dem Treffen!

@esox82

Petri zu den Fängen. Scheint ja 1A Platz zu sein


----------



## esox82 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Hey ich weiss nicht genau ob ich kann. Deshalb wollt ich noch warten wegen dem Treffen!


 
ok,wäre aber schon toll,wenn du auch könntest...


----------



## esox82 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> dann wünsche ich dir morgen viel glück #6
> und stress du wirst schon sehen


 
spann mich nicht so auf die folter
ist es wegen den spaziergängern?enten????


----------



## AL3X (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> mach mir keine angst


nein die brauchst du doch nicht zu haben !!! und die spaziergänger laufen oben an der strasse entlange . das war doch nur spaß


----------



## esox82 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab mir schon sorgen gemacht
ich werde morgen dann so gegen 9:30 dort sein,also wenn noch jemand lust hat,weiß er ja,wo er mich findet


----------



## n1c0 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ich hab mir schon sorgen gemacht
> ich werde morgen dann so gegen 9:30 dort sein,also wenn noch jemand lust hat,weiß er ja,wo er mich findet



Ist das die Stelle bei Stadtb.? Wollte morgen auch wieder nach Trier und bisl angeln fahren |rolleyes


----------



## esox82 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,in stadtbredimus! ich bin da,der flo vielleicht auch,hab heute noch nicht mit ihm gesprochen, bezw. geschrieben.
also etwas überhalb der schleuse....


----------



## AL3X (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo leider muss ich arbeite sonst würde ich mit  . enten hat es etwa 30 stück und 4-5 schwäne aber die lassen einen in ruhe da kommt immer so ein alter mann mit so einem kleinen hund der die füttert . ist ganz lustig der pfeift und die kommen aus allen löchern ^^   hoffe auch das ihr nicht zu gutes wetter habt , weil sonst der typ mit den wasserski nervt und zwar richtig wie kann ein so kleines boot so wellen machen ;+


----------



## AL3X (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn ihr morgen nach wasserbillig in den angelladen geht könnt ihr mir da bitte die telefonnummer von dem see wo zu verpachten ist aufschreiben . der zettel hängt an der tür . das wer nett von euch,  weil ich nicht weis wann ich mal wieder nach wasserbillig komme . thx


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Andy muss morgen arbeiten aber am Dienstag gehen wir aufjeden Fall angeln

Brassen fängst du in der Mosel eigentlich überall ganz gut...

Petri an Alex
mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

thx flo aber wo fängt man kleine brassen  100-300 gramm  ?


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> wenn ihr morgen nach wasserbillig in den angelladen geht könnt ihr mir da bitte die telefonnummer von dem see wo zu verpachten ist aufschreiben . der zettel hängt an der tür . das wer nett von euch, weil ich nicht weis wann ich mal wieder nach wasserbillig komme . thx


 
hi,das kann ich heute machen,oder spätestens morgen.


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Andy muss morgen arbeiten aber am Dienstag gehen wir aufjeden Fall angeln
> 
> Brassen fängst du in der Mosel eigentlich überall ganz gut...
> 
> ...


 
heute geh ich nach mertert spinnen,hab keine maden um nach stadtbredimus zu fahren.
heute ärgere ich mal die barsche,rapfen und zander ein wenig


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann Petri Heil wann sollen wir uns den treffen??? evt. vor dem Angelladen..brauchen noch Fluro Carbon und Snaps


----------



## **bass** (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

wie ich sehe waren welche an meinem platz ?!  ; ) aber nur fast, nochmal 50m richtung schleuse dann bist du genau richtig ; )

ich habs ja gesagt du siehst ja schon wieviel weisfisch sich dort rumtreibt, also müssen die räuber auch da sein... hast du keine rapfen bemerkt? sind ein paar 80ger dort unterwegs, ist ein genuss denen zuzuschauen wenn die mal zu mehreren auf beutezug gehen...

hoffe dass ich heute nochmal losziehen kann, wenn ich denn frei bekomme... werd dann wieder an die schleuse gehen, jetzt mit dem hochwasser müsste es eigentlich heute auf zander klappen , wetter ist ja auch konstant (beschissen) geblieben...

hoffe nur finde die köfis in der brühe...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie sieht es den Hochwassertechnisch aus an der Mosel???


----------



## **bass** (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

eigentlich kein hochwasser aber es gibt doch schon ne gute strömung, glaub unter 60gr ist da nichts zu machen...


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,bin gerade zurück!
hochwasser ist nur leicht,so um die 20cm,aber die strömung war stark!
in mertert konnte ich einen zander auf kopyto erwischen,jedoch schüttelte er sich kurz vor dem landen und ich hab ihn verloren 
er war zwar nicht grösser als 45cm aber es war ein tolles gefühl


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schade Andy...hast du zufällig die Sauer gesehen???

Naja mit Softjerks in der Strömung ist leider nix...


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@alex:
ich war beim laden,da war aber kein schild,wo was mit pachten draufstand,sorry
dafür hab ich aber die öffnungszeiten notiert:
MO 9-12  und  14-18
DI 9-12  und 14-18
MI               14-18
DO 9-12  und 14-18
FR 9-12  und 14-18
SA 9-12  und 14-17


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,sauer hab ich nicht gesehen..
hab in der kurve geangelt,da war keine strömung,aber sehr viel hängergefahr!
hab meinen mepps syclops blinker verloren


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also zwischen  Wasserbillig und Mertert???


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,ungefähr,wieder beim einlauf der syr.
jemand muss dort die karpfen füttern,denn die rollten sich andauernd an der oberfläche!!!!!!!!!!
und ich hatte keine karpfenrute dabei


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm..könnten ja auch nach Remersche....


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

liegt aber auf der ganz anderen seite.....|uhoh:
hast du gestern noch meine PN bekommen??


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und kostet was,wenn wir dorthin gehen....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein...welche Pn???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aso doch die ja die hab ich bekommen

Hmm...starke Strömung da haben Softjerks nichts zusuchen...*heul*


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein????komisch
na,dass ich bei einem angelkollege aus dem verein die quantum magic zander testen durfte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab auch schon gekuckt,wo wir die spiderwire am billigsten bekommen....
ob du es glaubst,oder nicht,doch am billigsten wird es bei askari......
aber wir können morgen ja noch in wasserbillig kucken


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne bei e-bay

Also die 2€ für Remersche würd ich dir auch ausgeben ausßerdem bekommste ja noch was für den Sprit...fürs heimfahren


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ebay hab ich gekuckt,ist 3€ für 270m teurer als askari

dann ok,muss ja mit dem geld sparen,weil ich ja erst ab august studentengeld bekomme und erst dann bezahlt werde,obwohl ich extra gefragt habe,ob ich noch diesen monat das geld bekäme


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also..bei ebay gibt es einen händler da kostetn 100m-9€-20018e usw...

Reichen 5€ für Sprit???


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also rute und rolle bei kassel,schnur bei ebay(???????) und kopytos in bettemburg(??????)


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Also..bei ebay gibt es einen händler da kostetn 100m-9€-20018e usw...
> 
> Reichen 5€ für Sprit???


 

hmm,den hab ich nicht gefunden#c#c
jo,reichen völlig,soviel wird ja wohl auch das eintrittsgeld sein für remerschen.......


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich mach mich jetzt weg,muss noch lernen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oki bis dann also morgen 9 Uhr Wasserbillig am Angelladen?


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sagen wir 9:15
stippe,feeder,zander,hecht und spinnruten????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hole Kunstköder mit

Oki so gegen 16Uhr würdest du mich dann heimfahren?


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,maximum 16uhr!
kunstköder hole ich sowieso mit


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oki bis dann


----------



## AL3X (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> @alex:
> ich war beim laden,da war aber kein schild,wo was mit pachten draufstand,sorry
> dafür hab ich aber die öffnungszeiten notiert:
> MO 9-12  und  14-18
> ...


danke dir fürs schauen werde wenn icg mal zeit habe rüberfahren und nachfragen , das letztemal hat er einen zettel dort gehabt von einem see in remich oder so .


----------



## AL3X (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wie ich sehe waren welche an meinem platz ?!  ; ) aber nur fast, nochmal 50m richtung schleuse dann bist du genau richtig ; )
> 
> ...


jo danke noch für den hammer tip !!! die rapfen und räuber habe ich bemerkt als mir die brutfische fast in den schoss gesprungen sind :q und bei der anzahl von weisfischen muss es da wirklich wimmeln von raubfischen . lol schon kommisch viele weisfische aber keine passende köfi . schade das die mosel da so eng ist und wir kein boot haben sonst könnte man mal mit der boje fischen ^^


----------



## AL3X (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

habe mal bei den saarbrückern nach einem brauchbaren angelladen nachgefragt und gleich eine gute adresse bekommen . mal schauen wenn ich zeit habe werde ich am samstag mal vorbeischauen :q könnt auch mal auf die seite schauen http://www.angelsport-becker.de


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp der Biber ist ganz gut...auf jeden Fall den Stand den sie auf einer Angelmesse hatten#6


----------



## AL3X (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo dem seine inet seite macht auch einen guten eindruck . wenn der laden wirklich so groß ist wie auf den bildern könnte man doch alle 1-2 monate hinfahren und sich eindecken :m


----------



## **bass** (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

war ja gestern doch noch an die mosel gekommen, brauchte wieder 3 stunden bis ich zwei köfis und zwei kleine barsche ergattern konnte#q als ich dann meine zwei ruten endlich einschmeissen konnte und mich schon auf ein biss freute, kam so ein opi vorbei und labberte ohne ende wärend einer stunde#c#d und endeffekt bekam ich dann auch noch nicht mal ein biss nicht mal ein kleinen zupfer... das war wohl der besch... ansitz für diese saison...
hoffe mal das war nur ne ausnahme, denn die mosel sieht eigentlich recht gut aus, sie ist halt nur zu trübe um die köfis zu finden, glaub werd gleich wirklich noch 15km extra fahren nur um köfis zu fangen...

denn wie alex schon sagt: weisfisch gibt es dort genug nur leider zu groß, und die lauben scheinen wie verschwunden...


----------



## esox82 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das wird schon wieder,mike,beim nächsten mal,vielleicht am 22.


----------



## AL3X (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> das wird schon wieder,mike,beim nächsten mal,vielleicht am 22.




jo das wird auf jeden fall mike


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So Tage gibts immer wieder Und beim nächsten rappelt es dann wieder


----------



## schluco (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo zusammen. kann mir von euch jemand sagen wo man freitags mittag in luxemburg einen jahresschein für die mosel bekommt. Oder auch auf deutscher seite. will am wochenende mal an der mosel angeln. über eine antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## n1c0 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Huhu,

In Wasserbillig, direkt am Ortseingang (Von Trier kommend). An der Information. NIcht zu verfehlen, quasi direkt auf der Brücke die über die Sauer führt!

Petri #6


----------



## AL3X (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo das ist das alte zollhaus


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp..du weißt aber schon das der schein nur für die Obermosel gilt..also das Grenzgewässer zwischen Lux und Deutschland...

Für die Mosel in Deutschland oder Frankreich wären dann wieder andere Schein zu kaufen

Evt... hast du ja auch Lust zu unserem Treffen am 22. 07 zu kommen


----------



## matthis90 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

würde auch nächste woche nach luxebburg fahren. also wie ich euch verstanden hab, gehts in wasserbillig ganz gut. wie ist das da, was kostet eine tageskarte und kommt da noch was drauf? muss ich irgendwas vorweisen? (deutscher schein oder sowas...) Irgendwelche Ködereinschränkungen oder so?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wasserbillig ist meist überlaufen..ne nur nen Perso...

Zum Schein bekommst du auch die Gesetze..wenn du am 22.07 da bist kannst du ja auf unser treffen kommen.....


----------



## matthis90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und wo ist es dann besser? würde am besten soweit im norden wie möglich sein. und was kostet sone Tageskarte?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nicht so viel...Ein Jahresschein 15€ ein Monat ca. 7€ und ein Tag ca. 4€

Wann bist du denn genau da????
Und welcher Zielfisch...???


----------



## matthis90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja, würde gerne Morgen hinfahren. Nur weiß ich ja nicht wo... Wenn Wasserbillig überfüllt ist, muss das ja nicht sein. Wie ist das da, genauso wie in den NIederlanden dass man nur bestimmen Köder nutzen darf, oder nur bestimmte Anzahl an Ruten? Zielfisch könnt ihr mir sagen, weiß nicht wo es was gibt... bin eigentlich auch nur Amateurangler, mach das nur selten. Nur dieses Jahr wollte ich mal wieder richtig Angeln^^ 

Also: Wo kann man in Luxemburg gut angeln, am besten soweit im Norden wie möglich, damit ich nicht so weit fahren brauch!
Danke im Vorraus!

Edit: Achja, ich Angle am liebsten Friedfisch, aber auch mal ein bisschen Spinnern! Bekomm ich da was? Welchen Köder empfielt ihr?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann würde ich mich einfach nach Wasserbillig setzten und in der Sauer stippen oder in der Mosel feeder...

Sauer-1 Rute 
Mosel- 2Ruten...alles andere muss du nachlesen


----------



## matthis90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und da gibts auch Hechte, Schleien etc. wenn ich jetzt richtig gelesen hab... Muss man die Fische direkt nach dem Fang wieder raussetzen oder ist Grillen erlaubt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ein Hecht darf man entnehmen...aber es wäre sehr cool wenn du sie wieder zurück setzen würdest besonders Hechte.....
Der Bestand der Lux. Gewässer ist nicht so gut und deshalb sollte man schon ein wenig darüber nachdenken den wir wollen in 3 Jahren ja auch noch angeln....

Mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sorry hab mich jetzt vertan dachte du meinste den See in Remerschen... in Wasserbillig gibts gute Barsche...Zander..Brassen...Karpfen und Rotaugen...

mfg Flo


----------



## matthis90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na denn, auf gehts^^ Wo bekomm ich da die Tageskarte und gibts da nen guten Angelladen, muss meinen Zubehör-Bestand mal wieder aufstocken! Sorry das ich soviele Fragen stelle und danke das alle beantwortet werden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wohin willst du den nun???


----------



## matthis90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mosel, Wasserbillig. Sorry wenn ich mich nicht klar genug ausdrücke!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also bekommst du direkt im alten Zollhaus vor der Brücke in Wasserbillig die über die Sauer führt...ist jetzt eine Touristen Info...nicht zu verfehlen...

In Wasserbillig gibt es zwei Angelläden..einen kleinen war ich noch nie drin....und einen größeren....der ist wenn du einfach die ''Hauptstraße'' weiter fährst aud der linken Seite..da wo auch der Copal ist...

mfg Flo


----------



## matthis90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Super, danke sehr Flo! Mache mich morgen auf den Weg. Was ich vieleicht wissen sollte: ab wann ist da auf? nicht das ich da noch lange warte muss...! (Ehrlich, letzte Frage)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

MO 9-12  und  14-18
DI 9-12  und 14-18
MI               14-18
DO 9-12  und 14-18
FR 9-12  und 14-18
SA 9-12  und 14-17
So geschlossen

Dafür ist das Board doch da...um zu fragen

Woher kommst du denn???..Bist nur jetzt ein mal in lux. oder willst du öfters kommen???


----------



## matthis90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sind für mich etwa 380km fahren. Wohne nähe Bielefeld (Arminia Bielefeld falls dir das was sagt, sag das und alle kennen Bielefeld ), werde also wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht vor 9 Uhr da sein. Wenns gut ist, und ich was fange und es meinem Vater gefällt (darf noch nicht alleine fahren, bin noch 16 -.-) fahr ich vieleicht öfters. Aber nicht alzu oft. Wollte ja eigentlich nach Vinkeveen in die Niederlande, ist mir aber alles zu teuer und zu eingeschränkt. Damit ich da uneingeschränkt Angeln dürfte würde ich mit RUDERboot!! (das günstigste) etwa 60€ plus ca. 70€ Tankgeld für einen Tag zahlen... da gefällt mir ne Tageskarte für einen Tag besser^^
Also danke nochmal!
Ich schreib nachher mal was es so gegeben hat!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oh..das ist viel..würde Bielefeld auch ohne Arminia kennen
Dann mal Petri Heil....

mfg Flo


----------



## matthis90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das ich nur ne 0,25mm mit 5 kg hab... reicht das? ich hab auch noch ne 12kg glaub ich (ist schon alt, kann man nicht mehr lesen auf der rolle). Die ist aber grauenhaft, meiner meinung nach, weil man da nen halben Kilo gewicht braucht um zu werfen... War damals noch zu doof 
Hab mir eben noch 3 Wobbler und 2 Gummiköder geholt, war ganz günstig, der Laden hier macht Ausverkauf, 30% auf alles! NUr Spinner hatten die nicht mehr und damit hab ich gute erfahrungen beim Forellenfischen gemacht! Hoffe mal das ich keinen über 5kg bekomme


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne 0,25er reicht föllig..evt..beim Karpfen,Waller oder Hecht angeln brauchst du ne dickere Schnur.....

Also man kann auch fische über 5kg mit einer 0,25er Schnur fangen...als beispiel hole dir nen Rute fülle 5l Wasser in einem Eimer binde ihn an die Rute also an die 0,25er dann siehst du wieviel Druck auf die Rute kommen müssen bis sie reißt mit einer richtig eingestellten Bremse ist das machbar...Mein Vater hat schon einen 20pfd Karpfen auf ne 0,20er beim Brassen angeln gefangen also da hab mla keine Angst..aber Gummi fische isch nur mit Geflochtener..ausßer beim Softjerken und Texas und Carolina Rig....da ist die bisserkennung besser..aber wenn du normal angelst reicht eine 0,25er völlig aus...

Bist du eigentlich nur für ein Tag in Luxemburg???

mfg Flo


----------



## matthis90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja, nur den einen Tag. Eventuell erweitern wir auf 2 Tage aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich! hab mir den ganzen Köder in Schockfarben geholt, bis auf einen grünen Wobbler. Hab auch nur kleinere Wobbler genommen. Wie ist es, kann man mit Mais was erreichen? ich meine stippen, hat man da chancen was zu fangen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja sehr gute chancen hast du dort auf Rotaugen..Brassen ehr mit der Feeder mitten im Strom..so muss weg viel erfolg morgen bye


----------



## esox82 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,kauf dir im laden noch maden!
damit fängst du sicherlich in wasserbillig mit der stippe!
berichte dann,wie es war
petri heil
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute!
heute noch niemand hier rein geschrieben???
wer hat morgen lust und zeit,an die mosel bei schengen zu kommen???
ich geh morgen ab 9 uhr angeln!


----------



## BlackLions (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Leute,

Futter ( für Mensch und Tier :vik ist gekauft, Ausrüstung ist ergänzt. Morgen früh gehts an die Sauer. Werden unser Glück mal auf Barbe und Äsche versuchen. Das Wetter soll das Wochenende über ja konstant bleiben.

Petri Heil
Uwe & Moni


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi uwe und moni,
ja,das wetter bleib sehr warm übers wochenende.mit käse auf barbe werdet ihr sicherlich was fangen!
wünsch euch petri heil und schöne fische!
mfg Andy


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

viel erfolg uwe und moni  #6  andi gehst du nach remisch/ remerschen ?


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,nach schengen zur schleuse


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mal schauen wenn ich zeit habe schaue ich mal vorbei aber ich glaube weniger


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

fahre erst so gegen halb 12.mein nachbar kommt mit,deshalb so spät


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schade,wäre toll,aber wir sehen uns ja spätestens am 22.


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo muss hier zuhause noch was machen , einkaufen und un d......


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

für den 22.?


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne für heute :q


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so
für den 22. können wir ja sachen zum grillen mitbringen,wie bratwurst usw,wenn jeder was mitbringt,müsste das gut klappen


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo muss nur mal schauen wie lange ich bleiben kann   aber ich gehe warscheinlich schon etwas früher


----------



## matthis90 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich bin auch wieder da! Also ich bin ja am Freitag morgen losgefahren (so gegen 4 Uhr) und war dann auch kurz vor 9 an der Touristen-Info um mir ne Karte zu kaufen. Erster Eindruck war sehr gut, fand die Landschaft und so sehr schön! Naja ich machs kurz... Hab den ganzen Freitag geangelt und heute morgen ab 5 Uhr... NICHTS!!! Kann aber nicht an mir liegen, da waren ne Menge anderer Angler, mit denen ich auch gesprochen hab! Niemand hat was gefangen. Die die ich nicht gefragt hab, sahen schon so genervt aus, da hatte ich direkt Angst |bigeyes Naja, außer das ich 998km (alles, also hin- und rückfahrt+ das rumfahren an der Mosel) gefahren bin, 4 Spinner, 3 Wobbler und eine Pose verloren hab ist eigentlich garnichts passiert. #d Wie macht ihr das eigentlich das nicht alles in den Algen hängen bleibt??? Alles was ich verloren hab, ist ausschließlich in den Algen hängen geblieben :c Naja, könnt euch meinen Gemütszustand vorstellen... Angelt man 1 1/2 Jahre nicht mehr, macht dann direkt ne große Tour und fängt nichts!! Schon Ärgerlich...
Naja, hoffe ihr habt mehr erfolg! Achja ich war übrigens überwiegend in Remich, wurde mir von mehreren heimischen Anglern empfohlen... Habs aber auch direkt hinter Wasserbillig und entlang der Strecke nach Remich versucht: Pleite!

Naja muss auhören! Und noch Petri Heil!


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm das ist bestimmt wegen dem hochwasser . aber mit algen habe ich noch nie probleme gehabt |kopfkrat  so wie es ausschaut geht das wasser zurück und ich kann morgen früh wieder loslegen


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,bin gerade zurück von schengen
ich konnte 5 katzenwelse fangen,aber alle nur so um die 10-15cm
die stelle dort ist voll davon


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@matthis:
das ist zwar schade
algen gibt es in wasserbillig viele,ist ziemlich tückisch dort.
solche tage gibt es immer,schade nur,dass du so weit fahren musstest um solch einen tag zu erleben
aber es werden auch wieder andere tage kommen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na Brassen fang ich mit der Feeder im Hauptstrom..da gibts keine Algen..außerdem wüsst ich nicht das es dort Algen gibt Wasserplanzen wie Wasserpest ja aber Algen nicht..

Mit der Stippe hatte ich noch nie einen Hänger dort...

Wobbler muss man halt viele Haben und sie den Gegebenheiten anpassen....

Ich glaube eher es waren Steinpackungen denn Algene oder Wasserplanzen zieht man einfach mit raus...

Weiß ja nicht wie du geangelt hast aber eigentlich ist in Wasserbillig immer was zu holen....

Aber man kann nie erwarten an einem Unbekannten Gewässer direkt super zu fangen...wenn du öfter gesht weits du wo die Hänger lauern und man nicht hinwerfen sollte usw...

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hi,bin gerade zurück von schengen
> ich konnte 5 katzenwelse fangen,aber alle nur so um die 10-15cm
> die stelle dort ist voll davon



wo kleine sind gibt es auch große


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo Katzenwelse werden nicht wirklich groß..und bei wallern hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht wo die kleinen sind gibts keine großen aber auch nicht mein Gebiet..nur als Beifang


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh doch  probiere doch mal einen kleinen als köder . klar das ein großer waller nicht auf maden steht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich bin morgen in Remerschen....


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wann bist du den etwa dort ?


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so jetzt gehe ich aber schlafen nicht das ich morgen verschlafe !!! will ja in 5 stunden schon am wasser sitzen . viel glück euch allen die morgen angeln gehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

8 Uhr bin ich dort..evt.. kommste ja mal kurz vorbei

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol komme gerade von der mosel war gegenüber vom wasserbilliger bahnhof .  habe nur 2 zupfer gehabt sonst nichts !  neben mir waren 3 typen  die haben 24 stundenlang gefischt auch nichts gefangen , gegenüber von mir war wohl der fischerverein von wasserbillig ( 15 leute ) ich denke mal anfischen oder so ? und die haben auch nur ein paar rotaugen und 1-2 barsche gefangen . das war heute wie verhext . aber es war wenigstens schön warm  war sonst noch jemand ?


----------



## esox82 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenigstens hast du ein wenig farbe bekommen
der flo ist noch in remerschen.morgen werden er und ich wieder dorthin gehen,und die hechte ärgern


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab im Remerschen zwei Hechte und nen 10l Eimer gefangen


----------



## AL3X (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nice  dann mal petri flo :q wie groß waren sie ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

steht 32cm und 38cm ungefähr hab nicht gemessen sondern schnell wieder zurück gesetzt


----------



## AL3X (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist doch ok :m wenigstens schwimmen sie wieder #6  die fängst du wieder in ein paar jahren dann sind die größer ^^ war die alte wieder da ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja die sahs heut aber an der kasse


----------



## AL3X (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> wenigstens hast du ein wenig farbe bekommen
> der flo ist noch in remerschen.morgen werden er und ich wieder dorthin gehen,und die hechte ärgern



jo andi das habe ich :g


----------



## AL3X (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ja die sahs heut aber an der kasse



will auch mal wieder am see fischen #: mal so richitg ansitzen  das wer doch mal wieder schön , meinst du die bringt man mal überredet um die ganze nacht dort zu fischen ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn du genug 50cent Dtücke für den Spielautomaten hast


----------



## AL3X (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol das lässt sich einrichten  wir nehmen ja eh keine fische mit und daher macht sie wohl immer gewinn . war mike mal wieder angeln ? hat schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben |kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Keine Ahnung..vllt. seit 4-5 Tagen am drillen
Ne evt. muss er arbeiten oder pc kaputt....na das könnt schwer werden..ich will die überreden das ich nächsten Monat mit Belly und echo drauf darf..keine Ahnung evt. wenn wir doppelten Preis zahlen plus das Versprechen das alles wieder zurück geht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Können ja auch sagen das wir testfischen und den Bericht auf einer bekannten Angelseite veröffentlichen....


----------



## AL3X (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm da will sie bestimmt eine kopie davon haben aber wir können ja sagen das es ja auch gute werbung für sie ist . da wir ja nicht schreiben das wir nachts angeln , und unsere fangberichte im forum posten wo viele urlauber sind  siehe mattes90 oder sonst welche die kommen wollen


----------



## AL3X (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Können ja auch sagen das wir testfischen und den Bericht auf einer bekannten Angelseite veröffentlichen....


und wir bringen ihr ein paar blumen mit |muahah: und müssen noch ein wenig |bla: und ein wenig glück und dürfen vielleicht mal dort fischen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp...sollten wir machen


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen leute!
na petri zu deinem eimer flo
und natürlich zu den 2 hechten


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich komm gerade zurück von stadtbredimus.
konnte in einer stunde 8 barsche und 2 kleine rapfen fangen,dann blieb ich mit meinem lieblings-spinner hängen und nun ist die achse verbogen 
werde mir aber heute nachmittag oder spätestens morgen den gleichen wieder kaufen.
@flo: das war mein hechtbezwinger-spinner


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die "nette" dame kann man ja mal fragen,ob das in ordnung geht,aber die kommt dann bestimmt mit: "hier gelten die gleichen regeln, wie an der mosel"
wäre aber echt toll,dort mal einen ansitz auf karpfen und hecht zu machen....
der flo hat ja jetzt genug köfis gefangen


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei stadtbredimus wusste ich nicht ab wo, bezw. bis wo ich angeln durfte.....
ich habe nur das schild "von hier ab vom nachen angeln verboten" gefunden....
also ging ich bis zur mauer,wo eine kleine brücke ist,und die schleuseneinfahrt beginnt,weiter hab ich mich nicht getraut....
wenn die strömung am 22. auch so langsam wäre, dann wäre das ein toller platz für uns 5!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Andy


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke,hatte aber auch einen nachteil: mein schöner spinner ist kaputt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Solangs nur ein Spinner ist..hab gestern ein voll ins Schilf gefeuert...


----------



## BlackLions (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute,

waren gestern den ganzen Tag in Bollendorf an der Sauer.

Ergebniss:

 8  maßige Barben
 1  maßige Forelle
15 untermaßige Forellen
 1  Gründling
 8  Schneider

Trotz des regen Kanu-Verkehrs ist das doch ein passables Ergebniss. :vik:
Ganz zu schweigen von dem super Wetter.:g
 Hatten mal wieder eine rege Diskussion mit einem radelnden Angel-Gegner. Der war der Meinung wir würden der Uferböschung sehr zusetzen|kopfkrat , so von wegen Brennesseln  nieder machen und so. |bigeyes
Andererseits meinte er aber auch das die vielen Kanufahrer uns die ganzen Fische verscheuchen würden.:m
 Nach kurzer Diskussion war das dann geklärt und er ist weitergeradelt. Naja, solche Meckerer muss es geben damit wir auch was zum Diskutieren haben.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, es war KLASSE.:vik:

Gruß
Uwe, Moni, Rolf + Norb


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne hab die e-mail nicht bekommen..nächstes mal ne pn....

Na dann Petri Heil

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na petri zu den tollen fängen!
womit habt ihr denn geangelt?


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

welche email????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war an blacklions


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so,hab ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## BlackLions (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> na petri zu den tollen fängen!
> womit habt ihr denn geangelt?



Hallo

Geangelt haben wir mit Maden, Käse und Hundekräcker:vik:.
Dazu ganz normales Futtermehl mit Vanillearoma.


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist ja toll!
und damit auch forellen,wow!
dickes petri!


----------



## AL3X (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri euch allen :m


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi alex,heute auch unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## AL3X (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo lol bei der arbeit


----------



## **bass** (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo, 

ja war etwas länger nicht mehr am pc und konnte auch nur einen ansitz machen, und das mit der freundin...
das heißt musste irgendwo hin wo es ne schöne wiese gibt usw...
wir installierten uns dann in der kurve zwischen grevenmacher und hettermillen... versuchte mein glück auf köfis und siehe da es war voll mit denen nach ner halben stunde hatte ich dann auch mein dutzend zusammen... also beide ruten mit köfis ausgelegt und warten...
nach ner stunde nörgelte dann die freundin schon sie wolle doch mal nen fisch sehen also um diskussionen aus dem weg zu gehen baute ich dann eine rute auf futterkorb um und fing dann auch einige schöne brassen und rotaugen ein wels ungefähr 40cm vergriff sich dann auch noch an den maden.. (der bekam übrigens ein neues hausgewässer ; )  ) leider bekam ich an diesem tag keinen zupfer auf meine köfis... wenigstens hab ich so aber ne stelle gefunden wo ich meine köfis auf die schnelle fangen kann...

@esox82 da ist es voll katzenwelse, aber gegen abend müssten die brassen aber kommen... und ja da gibt's waller, mehr als mann meinen würde...

also bis dann


----------



## AL3X (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi mike erstaml petri  schön das es dir gut geht #6 wir müssenmal unsere frauen zum shopen schicken und wir machen einen richtigen ansitz :vik:


----------



## AL3X (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich komme morgen warscheinlich nach saarbrücken, wenn ich zeit habe schaue ich auch in den angelladen . soll ich jemanden was schauen wenn ich dort bin ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Neues Hausgewässer raff ich jetzt nicht....

Na trotzdem Petri zu den Schleimern und co...

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@alex:
wenn es nicht zu spät ist,kannst du ja fotos von dort machen,damit man mal sieht wie es dort aussieht
wüsste nämlich gerne,ob es sich lohnt 80km zu fahren um zum shop zu kommen


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zu den fängen,mike!


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo,
dort wo der mike gefangen hat,ist die stelle wo ich dir gesagt habe,dass es ein parking dort gibt und man einen kleinen hang zum wasser runter gehen muss.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Achso ja....

War jemand dieses Jahr schon am Echternacher  See angeln???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,ich nicht


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo: Ich werd die nächste Zeit auf jeden fall mal darüber fahren, du hast ja bestimmt Ferien, ich hab frei ab dem 03.08.: 
DA wird was gehen. Ich hatte mal ne Freundin aus der Gegend, und wir sind an dem See spazieren gegangen, ich war sofort hin und weg.. von dem See! hahahaha


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Flo: Ich werd die nächste Zeit auf jeden fall mal darüber fahren, du hast ja bestimmt Ferien, ich hab frei ab dem 03.08.:
> DA wird was gehen. Ich hatte mal ne Freundin aus der Gegend, und wir sind an dem See spazieren gegangen, ich war sofort hin und weg.. von dem See! hahahaha


 
Böse!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@jens: was meinst du? Raff grad garnichts....


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

echternacher see,flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm. evt. meint er aber auch Frankreich auf Schwarzbarsch angeln???


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so,dachte es wär die antwort auf deine frage,ob schon jemand auf dem echternacher see war....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Keine ahnung...


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auch nicht so wichtig...
sollen wir denn morgen mal nach wasserbillig fahren,etwas shoppen und dann stippen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weiß net schreib dir ne sms..Muss schauen ob meine Mom mich fährt..


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,falls nicht,geh ich mal ein bissl shoppen


----------



## AL3X (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> @alex:
> wenn es nicht zu spät ist,kannst du ja fotos von dort machen,damit man mal sieht wie es dort aussieht
> wüsste nämlich gerne,ob es sich lohnt 80km zu fahren um zum shop zu kommen


hi andi ja leider zu spät aber es rentiert sich  die leute in dem laden sind wirklich sehr nett und haben eine sehr große auswahl . ich wollte nur mal jurz schauen , und bin mal schnell 40€ los |rolleyes wo du wirklich viel sparen kannst ist an denen ihrer eigenen hausmarke FP die qualität ist auch ok . kannst auch gerne mal einen ersten eindruck vom laden machen http://angelsport-becker.de


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das hab ich ähnlich auf ihrem Messestand erlebt da warens allerdings nur 15€ aber nur weil es noch mehr stände gab


----------



## AL3X (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und ich habe wirklich gute sachen gekauft lauter kleinzeug was in einen angelkoffer gehören ^^ und ich habe mal alles gefunden was ich schon lange gesucht habe  (wasserbilli, konz )  plus edelstahl thermoskanne


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Super...Falls jemand vor Sonntag ans Wasser kommt wäre es ganz cool schonmal zu probieren ob man paar köfis fängt..denn dann haben wir aufjeden Fall paar in der Tiefkühltruhe für am Sonntag...


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jepp,und wenn jemand lust hat,ich geh morgen nach wasserbillig shoppen


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na gut,alex,du hast mich überzeugt,ich geh mal dahin,vielleicht am samstag....


----------



## AL3X (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

johabe mit dennen noch ein wenig geredet und sie meinten das sie verstärkt kundschaft aus luxemburg, trier haben das wundert mich nicht . es sind auch viele dabei die einmal im monat runterkommen und richtig viel kaufen .


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vielleicht gehöre ich auch bald zu denen


----------



## AL3X (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich denke ich werde auch öfters mal vorbei schauen . maden und kleinkramm ( wenn benötigt ) werde ich hier kaufen und den rest in saarbrücken dann gehe ich halt alle 1-2 monate hin und decke mich ein


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da hast du recht!
dann lasse ich meine freundin im ikea in saarlouis und ich fahre weiter


----------



## AL3X (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo oder in die saarbrücker city ^^  der laden ist auch sehr einfach zu finden .


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Flo: Kannst dir was aussuchen, was wir machen... wir sehen uns Sonntag, da bequatschen wir alles! Und gibt es Fortschritte, was unsere Platzwahl betrifft inzwischen ( für den 22.)?


----------



## esox82 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein,noch nicht,mal sehen,wie es morgen wettermässig aussieht und ob hochwasser ist....


----------



## AL3X (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bis jetzt ist der wasserstand normal ^^ und morgen soll es auch nicht regnen . ich bin für bredimus . werde aber schon früher hingehen und kann leider nur bis 12-13 uhr bleiben .


----------



## esox82 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist aber schade,alex,dann kannst du ja nicht lange mit uns dort bleiben


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also doch Stadtbredimus oder was jetzt?


----------



## esox82 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das wäre gut für den alex,und der bass bräuchte nicht so weit zu fahren....


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

.. ich übrigens auch nicht!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

andy hast du bock morgen ne runde zu angeln?


----------



## esox82 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen könnte ich,aber nur bis 13:30,dann könnten wir ja ein paar köfis fangen für sonntag?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja mit nem Squirell par (köfi) Barsche


----------



## esox82 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du und deine baitcaster
und wo?


----------



## esox82 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

könnte wieder ab 9 da sein


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

keine ahnung


----------



## esox82 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,wasserbillig an der sauer?
etwas oberhalb des einlaufes?
gut fürs stippen und um auf barsch zu twitchen,da die strömung sehr langsam ist


----------



## AL3X (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bredimus ist für mich ein wenig weiter aber eine top fangstelle ^^ wir wollen doch nicht alle als schneider heim gehen #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

OKay, sagen wir Bredimus,, da bis jetzt fast alle dafür gestimmt haben und Flo es wohl egal ist...  bis dann am So morgääään in SBred.!


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,und für die anderen,also wahrscheinlich der flo und ich,dann um 10uhr in mertert beim laden


----------



## AL3X (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin erst um 10 uhr ?


----------



## BlackLions (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Leute,

werde mal sehen ob ich morgen mal einen Abstecher zu euch nach Bredimus mache wenn mein Zeitplan das zulässt.
Ansonsten Petri Heil!


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@alex:
jo,so hat es der flo im AB-treffen geschrieben


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@blacklions:
ja,klar,komm ruhig vorbei,vielleicht ist noch was auf dem grill übrig,wenn du kommst


----------



## AL3X (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oki ich halte dann schonmal die stelle warm :vik:


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,super!:vik:


----------



## AL3X (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

müssen nur schauen wegen köfi


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du kannst ja morgens schon köfis fangen und aufbewahren und dann später fangen wir auch welche und legen sie raus


----------



## AL3X (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo lol aber ich hoffe das ich nicht wieder so riesen brassen nur fange ^^ ichhabe da noch keine kleine köfi gefangen


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,dann müssen wir ein wenig umher laufen,vielleicht finden wir ne gute stelle zum stippen....


----------



## AL3X (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich schau mal morgen früh ;-)


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann bis morgen!
und vergiss nicht,was zum grillen mitzubringen,nicht dass du hunger leiden musst
werde aber ein paar grillwürste mitbringen als reserve


----------



## AL3X (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok bis morgen meine schwiegermutter kommt deshalb kann ich nicht so lange bleiben und dann essen wir zuhause  aber mal schauen 1-2 werde ich vielleicht mitbringen :q


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol,ich verstehe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich bring mal min. 4 Schwenker für mich mit


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

4 schwenker?
du hast einen hunger


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na ich werde ja auch nicht um 12-31 Uhr heimfahren und man braucht ja auch ein leckeres Frühstück


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das tier möchte ich sehen,das du als frühstück auf den schwenker legst


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> das tier möchte ich sehen,das du als frühstück auf den schwenker legst



Den Satz raff ich net#c


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du hast doch nen schwenkgrill gemeint,oder?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne...eigentlich nicht aber jetzt raff ich es meinte mit du meinst mit schwenker...schwenkbraten


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so,also kein schwenkgrill
na dann verstehe ich dich nun auch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

*grins*


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich dachte schon,du wärst am verhungern


----------



## **bass** (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
hier bin ich auch mal wieder...
war die letzten tage etwas beschäftigt, und angeln war ich auch ; ) wra sogar heute noch schnell ein platz anfüttern hab dann zwei mal mit dem spiner links und rechts eingeworfen und ein 60iger hecht gelandet werd am mittwoch mal fotos von den letzten ansitzen reinbringen nur leider blieb was kapitales aus...
hab mich jetzt hier durchgelesen, schau jetzt mal noch im thread vom treffen rein scheint ja dann wohl stadtbredimus zu werden ; )


----------



## AL3X (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schön das du auch wieder da bist ^^ ich werde so zwischen 4.30 und 5.30 dort sein


----------



## **bass** (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist das treffen nicht erst um 10???

und vergiss vor 6uhr ist es noch verboten!


----------



## AL3X (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie vor 6 uhr ? eine stunde vor sonnenaufgang ? steht auf meinem schein . doch die anderen treffen sich um 10 uhr aber ich kann doch nicht so lange bleiben


----------



## tollhaus (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heute mal etwas in der Gegend rum gedüst, das Grauen kam über mich. Als erstes, unterhalb der Brücke in Grevenmacher, wie die Sardinen in der Dose haben sie dagehockt. Die Strecke, linksseitig Richtung Remich, ach du heilige Güte, was es da zu sehen gaben, Schreck laß nach.
Von Grevebmacher aus(ca. 10-12 km), Richtung Luxemburg Stadt, waren zwei Teiche, hab mir das 5 Minuten von der Straße angeschaut, wie erbärmlich(sowas von jämmerlich, mein Lebtag noch nicht sowas gesehn, meine Badewanne ist größer wie diese Tümpel), mehr läßt sich nicht dazu sagen.
Pi mal Daumen, jede Menge Leute überall am Wasser, mit so n Haselnußstöckchen in der Hand und Bimmel und bei allen, ich hab keinen einzigen Angler ausmachen können.
Nee du, was da in Luxemburg in Sachen Angelsport abgeht, entbehrt jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## AL3X (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tollhaus schrieb:


> Heute mal etwas in der Gegend rum gedüst, das Grauen kam über mich. Als erstes, unterhalb der Brücke in Grevenmacher, wie die Sardinen in der Dose haben sie dagehockt. Die Strecke, linksseitig Richtung Remich, ach du heilige Güte, was es da zu sehen gaben, Schreck laß nach.
> Von Grevebmacher aus(ca. 10-12 km), Richtung Luxemburg Stadt, waren zwei Teiche, hab mir das 5 Minuten von der Straße angeschaut, wie erbärmlich(sowas von jämmerlich, mein Lebtag noch nicht sowas gesehn, meine Badewanne ist größer wie diese Tümpel), mehr läßt sich nicht dazu sagen.
> Pi mal Daumen, jede Menge Leute überall am Wasser, mit so n Haselnußstöckchen in der Hand und Bimmel und bei allen, ich hab keinen einzigen Angler ausmachen können.
> Nee du, was da in Luxemburg in Sachen Angelsport abgeht, entbehrt jeder Beschreibung.


hmmm musst doch nicht hingehen oder dir das anschauen


----------



## **bass** (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

erstens weis ich nicht von welchen teichen du redest, und zweitens würd ich mir dann mal die mosel anschauen und schauen wie die dort angeln, und dann gehst du auf eure seite und schaust dir da mal die leute an die dort angeln, dann würd ich sagen du wirst deine meinung ganz schnell ändern...
und übrigens schwarze schafe gibt es überall!

@al3x
stimmt schon aber die zeiten sind trotzdem reglementiert, d.h. jetzt im sommer darfst du von 6h00 morgens bis 23h00 abends angeln


----------



## **bass** (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und wenn sie da hockten dann würd ich mal sagen dass war ein wettfischen das ist nämlich bei uns erlaubt und die saison hat begonnen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na ist doch egal wie sie angeln..Hauptsache es macht Spaß und man fängt was...es gibt Leute fangen mit zusammengeklebten Teleruten mehr Karpfen als andere mit Rodpod und co...


----------



## AL3X (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oki dann werde ich um 5.30 dort sein und mein billiges tackle aufbauen |supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na ich werde dann auch meine billig twitchcombo mit bringen damit der Tackelwert nicht zuviel steigt


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tollhaus:
Oh Gott, dann geh aber mal nach Schengen, da siehst du dann die, die in deinen Augen "Angler" sind: Ruten ab 11m, feinstes vom Feinen, daneben 3-6 Rutenkits aufgebaut, um stets für die jeweilige Strömung gerüstet zu sein, teures Sensas- Futter usw. usw. Und DA siehst du selten welche "mit Billigtackle". Mag ja sein, dass du das so gesehen hast, aber:  
Dann setz dich mal neben die, und wetten, die "alten hasen", die die Stellen kennen, werden dich mit ihren "Haselnussstöcken" sehr alt aussehen lassen,und wenn du "noch so gutes, teures Zeugs" lass dir das gesagt sein. 
Ich kenne auch jmd, aus Lux., er setzt sich an der Saar immer an die gleiche Stelle, immer mit seiner 6m langen Stipprute, und was der Herr schon alles da gefangen hat, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein!


----------



## AL3X (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und wenn man genau hinschaut waren es vielleicht deutsche ! die halt keinen angelschein haben .


----------



## AL3X (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und jungs noch was gegangen ? schade ich so früh gehen musste.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hast NIX, absolut NIX verpasst! Waren noch bis sechs, halb sieben da, Flo hat noch n bisschen getwitcht zum Schluss, und gerade, als ich mit meinem eingepackten Zeugs am Ufer entlang gelaufen bin, haben die Barsche wieder die Jagd eröffnet, direkt vorm ufer am Bacheinlauf... unfassbar! Auf Tauwurm hatte ich noch nicht mal Zupfer, auf Köfi war weiterhin absolute Flaute, vom Twistern will ich gar nicht erst reden...


----------



## BlackLions (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Leute,

ist wohl diesmal nur bescheiden in Stadtbredimus gelaufen.:c

Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten. 
Rolf hatte gestern an der Sauer auch nur 3 Barben am Haken, sonst war es auch recht mau.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, ich habe mir auf dem Rückweg vom angeln mal Hettermillen angeschaut, da gefällt es mir auch sehr, werd nächste Zeit mal dort probieren!


----------



## esox82 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen!
nee,alex,hast nichts verpasst,da warst du bei der schwiegermutter besser aufgehoben
aber ein nächstes Treffen müssen wir wieder festlegen,diesmal nach remerschen!
da müssten die fangchancen höher sein!
weniger als gestern wird wohl eh nicht gehen


----------



## esox82 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so,jetzt wird eingepackt!
es geht 4 tage lang nach belgien zum karpfenangeln
zs mit meinem vater und meinem bruder.rutenzahl ist egal,da es sich um einen privatsee handelt.ich hab schon 9 angeln parat und mein vater 4
hechte soll es auch dort geben,also wird auch so eine rute eingepackt,oder mehrere


----------



## AL3X (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann war ich ja wirklich besser aufgehoben ^^ 
ich kann es kaum erwarten auf das nächste treffen :vik: und wünsche dir viel spaß andi  fang ein paar dicke !!! :m


----------



## AL3X (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe mir auf dem Rückweg vom angeln mal Hettermillen angeschaut, da gefällt es mir auch sehr, werd nächste Zeit mal dort probieren!


da musst aber früh dort sein


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist doch kein Problem, Alex, wenns ums Angeln geht, bin ich der früheste Vogel, wenns sein muss, bin ich auch um vier da!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm..kenn ne gute Stelle...um 3 spätestens da sein Stelle klar machen und dann noch ne Runde bis 5 im Auto pennen


----------



## AL3X (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo flo das ist auch nicht schlecht :m  werde warscheinlich am sonntag morgen nochmal  mal nach stadtbredimus gehen . oder wenn meine frau mitgeht nach remerschen


----------



## esox82 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute!
bin wieder zurück.war echt der hammer.ich konnte 5 karpfen,darunter 2 kapitale (leider waage vergessen  ) landen.
2 giebel,davon auch ein sehr kapitales!!!
beim stippen auf köfis konnte ich ausser rotaugen und -federn viele gründlinge landen und ein kapitales rotauge!
mein vater hat auch 3 karpfen gefangen,einen davon auf einen wobbler
dann noch 2 giebel und einen 68er hecht
den hecht mussten wir leider entnehmen,da er den köfi so tief geschluckt hat und wir den haken nicht mehr heraus bekamen
dafür gab es aber hechtfilets vom grill abends
pics setzte ich später noch hier hinein
war sonst noch jemand los?
mfg Andy


----------



## AL3X (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zu deinen fängen #6 ich war leider nicht angeln habe keine zeit gehabt  wo ist den der see ?


----------



## esox82 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,danke!
also der see liegt in avin,belgien.
ist aber ein privatgewässer.
durch die seite www.amivac.com bin ich darauf gestoßen.
der besitzer spricht nur französisch.
wir haben schon wieder reserviert für ende august/anfang september und nochmals für ende oktober/anfang november
soeben sind auch meine berkley spinrute und meine quantum gufirute eingetroffen


----------



## AL3X (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nice ^^ kommst ins karpfen fieber  wann testest du deine neuen ruten ?


----------



## esox82 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die quantum kann ich noch leider nicht testen,da muss ich noch warten und sparen,um die rolle inclusive gufis zu kaufen,also noch 2-3 wochendie skeletor kann ich ab nächste woche samstag testen,ich gehe nämlich mit meiner freundin am montag bis freitag nach frankreich in urlaub (leider ohne ruten)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So bin auch wieder da...kann einen kleinen Zander ca 35cm und einen 63cm Zander vermelden...

mfg flo


----------



## ciganito12 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann mir jemand Informationen von der Sauer> Bettendorf-reisdorf geben??? man fängt nicht mehr soviel früher habe ich an einer angelstelle 40 friedfische pro Tag bekommen , gestern war ich los un es waren nur noch 2( und ich hab immer releaset)!! Ausser 1-3 forellen auf spinner bekomme ich auch nicht mehr viel! kann jemand mir infos geben wo ich mal probieren soll??? mfg


----------



## BlackLions (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen,

mit Futterkorb und Maden klappt es ganz gut. Haben damit Barben, Forellen und auch eigenartigerweise einen Aal gefangen.:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fing auch schon einen 3pfd. Aal beim Stippen am hellen Tag...

Na da würde ich es mal anders probieren..die Fische stehen nicht immer an den selben Stellen oder nehmen deinen Köder jetzt misstrauischer....

mfg Flo

@ Uwe...melde dich mal wegen angeln


----------



## ciganito12 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Verdammt!! war gerade auf hecht mein kusin hat 2 stuck gefangen und das endergebnis: ein besuch im krankenhaus als er den driling rausnehmen wollt sprang der hecht ,band sich selber los und der drilling flog in sein finger!!! hechte: 70 ud 85 cm!!!! na toll zum ersten maleinen hecht live gesehen und es passiert ein ungluck!!!und danke ihr 2 werde es mal versuchen doch konnt ihr mir mal sagen  wo genau ihr eangelt hab??mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, 

na ein Seitenschneider erspart den besuch im Krankenhaus...Einfach die Hakenspitze wieder aus der Hand drücken Wiederhaken abknipsen und fertig...

Also will dieses Woche nochmal los...also wenn jemand Bock hat#6

mfg Flo


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo: Wohin willste denn? Ich wäre am So frei !


----------



## **bass** (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute, meld mich auch mal wieder...
war natürlich wieder ein bisschen angeln, konnte an der spundwand gegenüber remerschen einen hecht und zwei kleine zander verhaften... alles auf köfi an posenmontage

ausserdem war ich etwas die barsche ärgern also wer im moment sämtliche oberflächenwobbler testen will der sollmal den unteren teil in schengen befischen (bei der tanke bis remerschen) kann nur sagen hab da eine menge gefangen und wenn ich ne menge sage dann meine ich das auch so ; )

dann gab's noch zwei tage ne flaute auf köfis (ausser einigen barschen)...

hab ne menge bilder würde die ja gerne reinsetzen aber mein kartenleser hat den geist aufgegeben...

nachdem nicht mehr viel auf raubfisch geht bin ich dann einige male am baggersee gewesen... aber das in nem anderen beitrag ; )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So bin morgen mal an der Sauer..werde mit der twitche unterwegs sein evt. hol ich noch ne Grundrute mit.....

also falls jemand Bock hat


----------



## ciganito12 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> So bin morgen mal an der Sauer..werde mit der twitche unterwegs sein evt. hol ich noch ne Grundrute mit.....
> 
> also falls jemand Bock hat


wo wirst du den genau fischen????|supergri wenn es nicht alt zo weit weg ist.......hehe  nur hab nur eine angel ......das kleingeld hat bisher nicht gereicht fuer mehr hehe doch bald bekomme ich par neue mfg..also sag wo du genau hin gehst dann ueberleg ichs mir|wavey:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Konnte nur nen Döbel haken der verabschiedete sich aber nach ner Flucht über einen Stein...werde spätestens Montag nochmal losziehen


----------



## ciganito12 (1. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und ich 20Kleinfische  4 davon gab ich dem Chinesen der mir sie fragte....bekamm 3 colas hehe er tat sie in sein aquarium..ich sag nur rieesiges teil!! so flo sag mir dann wo du genau hingehst!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wann am Montag???
Da geh ich mit nem Kumpel an ne ''geheime'' Stelle
Aber danach können wir mal zusammen losziehen

mfg Flo


----------



## ciganito12 (1. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kenne viele geheime stellen wo man aber catchen und realesen soll obwohl jeder wurf = 1 hecht doh man muss die dritte regel benutzen: lass dich nicht erwischen  sonst erwartet demjenigenbis zu 2000 euro geldstrafe ....doch da ist soviel sumpf und baeume verstecken geh locker  mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne ist eine legale stelle..nur selber lange gebraucht um sie zufinden und die verrät man dann nicht jedem....da wo man nicht angeln darf das hat schon seinen Grund

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (2. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ciganito

das werden doch wohl nicht die naturreservate in remerschen sein???


----------



## ciganito12 (2. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein nein ist nicht dort so weit kann ich mal nicht gehen hab noch kein auto lol......aber man muss immer releasen sonst find ich das voll daneben....alles voller Fische!!!!Ich und meine Freunde verjagen immer die Holl'nder von dort indem wir sie auf das kleine Schild : peche interdite hinweisen..weil die Holländer fressen alles wa ihnen an den Haken kommt!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So ein dummes Geschwätz ich glaube Holländer realesen mehr als luxemburger und deutsche zusammen....Lese dir alleine mal die Gesetze in Holland durch da weißt du wo der Hammer hängt...
Es gibt Mitmenschen aus anderen Ländern die soetwas tun..Stichwort..Weinernte und Rot/grüne Flagge..na wer weiß wenn ich meine...Finde das du genauso bist wie die anderen dort....Warum gibt es den Schongebiete und Zeiten...hat schon seinen Grund..sonst würde es Realesegebiet oder Realesezeit heißen...

mfg Flo


----------



## ciganito12 (2. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich sag ja nicht alle Holländer seien so aber diejenigen die ich im mer angeln sehen machen das sry wenn ich das falsch formuliert habe war nicht meine Absicht mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na du angelst ja auch da


----------



## ciganito12 (2. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wa ja nur einmal  und nie mehr  aber die Holländer können gute Tipps geben nur das ich nur die verstehe die Deutsch sprechen.... und was mich immer wieder staunnen lässt sind die grossen <Köderboxen die sie haben.ich gehe immer in den gleichen Angelladen und der bestellt auch nie neue tzz lol  und wäre erfreut wenn mir jemand sagen würde wo die Brassen gerne stehen, und wie man sie am besten fängt welche Montage..u.s.w   mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Brassen fängt man am besten in der Mosel mit der Feederrute im Hauptstrom...
Hehe na dann nutzte doch das Internet..da findest du alle Wobbler die du brauchst...

mfg Flo


----------



## ciganito12 (2. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vertraue den Verkäufern nicht den ich weis nicht ob die wirklich ankommen zb hier im Flohmarkt es kann mir ja jemand sagen der hier was geauft hat ob das sicher ist...ich  kaufe eistens bei e-bay und amazon!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also bei Onlineshops hast du ja eine Sicherheit und anders denke ich auch das hier das Zeug ankommt...aber anderen falls haben deine Eltern ja einen Anwalt


----------



## ciganito12 (2. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe okay danke  mfg


----------



## **bass** (3. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, konnte es dann doch nicht ganz lassen und ging so gestern noch drei stunden an die sauer gleich hinter wasserbillig, als es auf wobbler nicht so gut lief (einkleiner barsch und ein döbel) versuchte ich mein glück mit driftfischen... als köder benutzte ich holunder konnte damit dann nochmal drei döbel eine nase und ein rotauge verhaften...

glaub da muss ich mal mit futterkorb hin, mal sehn was geht...
bis dann


----------



## AL3X (3. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bass viel spaß im urlaub und erhole dich gut #h und floh ich weis wenn du meinst  und kann dir nur recht geben :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe..komme gerade von der Sauer...zurück kann eine 40 und eine 54cm Barbe vermelden


----------



## BlackLions (4. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hehe..komme gerade von der Sauer...zurück kann eine 40 und eine 54cm Barbe vermelden



Moijen Florian,

da hätten wir eine kleine Korrektur zu vermelden! 

Dein "Brummer" war *58*cm.:vik: *>Tagesbestergebniss<*
Die Barbe von Moni war 54cm.#6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe...


----------



## AL3X (4. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

flo ich gehe heute nicht nach remerschen mir ist was dazwischen gekommen und kann jetzt erst los dann gehe ich lieber an die mosel . muss noch jurz nach wasserbillig und dann geht es ab ^^


----------



## esox82 (4. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute!
bin zurück aus frankreich,war ne woche lang mit meiner freundin nach calais an die küste.
war toll,hab auch farbe bekommen
hab auch mein angelmaterial wieder aufgestockt und bin nun bereit,meine skeletor einzuweihen
hat jemand zeit und lust am montag spinnern zu gehen an die sauer oder nach remerschen?
flo,du möchtest doch bestimmt deine wurftechnik noch verbessern,hast du lust?
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (4. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri heil,an alle,die es verdient haben!
und dir mike,schöne ferien!


----------



## AL3X (4. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so habe mal einen neuen hotspot gefunden ^^ in 5 stunden habe ich einen eimer voll köfi , 8 brassen und zum schluss noch ein schönes 25er rotauge gefangen . und es wimelt da von räubern :m werde morgen früh mal meine welsrute mitnehmen und hoffen das ich sie brauche . und das beste ich habe nur 5 minuten zum fahren :vik: 

schön das du wieder da bist mike wie war dein urlaub ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Alex...
Na Andy eigentlich wollt ich es auf Karpfen oder Barben probieren..

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Falls jemand noch was bei Askari mitbestellen bitte melden muss mir nur paar Flifi-Vorfächer kaufen und bekomme keine 15€ zusammen...ansonsten..weiß jemand ob hier in der Umgebung Flifi-Vorfächer führt...???

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (5. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch was bei Askari mitbestellen bitte melden muss mir nur paar Flifi-Vorfächer kaufen und bekomme keine 15€ zusammen...ansonsten..weiß jemand ob hier in der Umgebung Flifi-Vorfächer führt...???
> 
> mfg Flo



thx flo ... mach mich gleich auf den weg |supergri musst mal in wasserbillig schauen der hat glaub ein wenig flifi zubehör .


----------



## esox82 (5. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> schön das du wieder da bist mike wie war dein urlaub ?


 
mike ist nicht wieder da,sondern ich
ich hoffe,dass sich deine welsrute heute biegen wird,ist ja super wetter!
petri heil und dicke fische!
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (5. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> so habe mal einen neuen hotspot gefunden ^^ in 5 stunden habe ich einen eimer voll köfi , 8 brassen und zum schluss noch ein schönes 25er rotauge gefangen . und es wimelt da von räubern :m werde morgen früh mal meine welsrute mitnehmen und hoffen das ich sie brauche . und das beste ich habe nur 5 minuten zum fahren :vik:


 

das klingt ja super!
ist das denn an der mosel oder an der sauer?
dann müssen wir mal zusammen dorthin fahren!


----------



## esox82 (5. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Petri Alex...
> Na Andy eigentlich wollt ich es auf Karpfen oder Barben probieren..
> 
> mfg Flo


 

wann möchtest du denn los?
ne karpfenrute kann ich auch mitnehmen,ne feeder auch...


----------



## esox82 (5. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch was bei Askari mitbestellen bitte melden muss mir nur paar Flifi-Vorfächer kaufen und bekomme keine 15€ zusammen...ansonsten..weiß jemand ob hier in der Umgebung Flifi-Vorfächer führt...???
> 
> mfg Flo


 
nee,da bestelle ich nicht mehr,ich bekam am freitag ne kiste von denen mit sachen,die nachzuliefern waren von einer bestellung von märz!
dreimal darfst du raten.....ja,über die hälfte hat immer noch gefehlt!
keine entschuldigung,sondern nur "bitte bestellen sie die nicht lieferbaren artikel beim nächsten mal neu"
ja klar!
ich hab schon einen beschwerdebrief geschrieben und um geldzurückerstattung gebeten!


der in mertert hat fliefi-vorfächer und anderes material.wenn du fliegen haben möchtest,dann frag an der kasse,die haben einige dort.
bist du jetzt wieder auf dem fliefi-trip?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe...sagte doch das ich noch etwas warte wegen der teuren Wathose usw... hehe joar mehr als Vorfächer brauche ich nicht...

Also wollte die Woche hier min. 2mal..Karpfenrute kannst du daheim lassen hol Brot ne Schwimmkugel und ne Spinnrute mit.. da kannst du nur Storken..kannst natürlich auf im Knietiefen Wasser ne selbstharkmontage auslegen


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hehe...sagte doch das ich noch etwas warte wegen der teuren Wathose usw... hehe joar mehr als Vorfächer brauche ich nicht...
> 
> Also wollte die Woche hier min. 2mal..Karpfenrute kannst du daheim lassen hol Brot ne Schwimmkugel und ne Spinnrute mit.. da kannst du nur Storken..kannst natürlich auf im Knietiefen Wasser ne selbstharkmontage auslegen
> 
> ...


 

nee,dann nehm ich die kleine telekarpfenrute mit,mit ner wasserkugel,brot und mais
sag mir nur bescheid,wann deine sachen ankommen,dann können wir los!
mfg Andy


----------



## AL3X (5. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> mike ist nicht wieder da,sondern ich
> ich hoffe,dass sich deine welsrute heute biegen wird,ist ja super wetter!
> petri heil und dicke fische!
> mfg Andy


sorry andi und mike ^^


----------



## AL3X (5. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi andi der hotspot ist an der mosel . habe heute wieder gut gefangen .  viele köfi , brassen 2 barben um die 4 pfund und ein kleiner wels der bei der landung am ufer ausgestiegen ist  ich schätze ihn so auf 40-50 cm . aber ich hoffe das beim nächsten ansitz seine mutter vorbei kommt :q hmm auf köfi keinen biss alles auf futterkorb


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Alex...die Barben beißen gut momentan


----------



## esox82 (6. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri alex!
schöne barbe!
wir müssen uns mal an der stelle dort treffen,klingt ja super!

mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> und das beste ich habe nur 5 minuten zum fahren :vik:



hehe da brauchst du wohl erst den Angelschein:q


----------



## AL3X (6. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> hehe da brauchst du wohl erst den Angelschein:q


danke , ne geht auch ohne ist gerade noch grenzgewässer |supergri 

und klar können wir mal hingehen, gerne doch ist auch genug platz für alle da


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin Alex..scheinst ja einige Pferdestärken unter der Motorhaube zuhaben wenn du in 5min am Grenzgewässer bist


----------



## AL3X (6. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht wirklich flo  90 langen da wenn man morgens um 5 uhr losgeht . achja habe auf meiner karte geschaut wir dürfen in der sommerzeit von morgens um 5 bis abends 23 uhr angeln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp ich weiß
Hehe ich werde spätestens am Mittwoch den ganzen tag zum angeln sein


----------



## esox82 (6. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nabend leute!
also ist das sicher für mittwoch,flo?
ich hab jetzt die spinncombo im auto liegen,sag nur bescheid,ob ich die fliegenrute oder die karpfenrute mitnehmen soll
werde mir vielleicht noch ne heavy feeder kaufen für die mosel.
hast du schon bei askari bestellt?hab die rute bislang nur dort gefunden


----------



## esox82 (6. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

alex,wann hast du denn zeit/lust um deine stelle zu erkundschaften?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe..denke schon..also entweder Karpfen oder Barben...
Warte noch bis ich in Wasserbillig war mit den Vorfächern


----------



## esox82 (6. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,sag mir bescheid für mittwoch,wie,wo usw
ok,wenn du bei denen bestellen würdest,würde ich was mitbestellen...


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit dem bestellen hat sich erledigt
warst du schon im laden in mertert?


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

alex,warst du heute wieder los?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe ne, morgen vor dem Angeln werde ich dort rein gehen muss ja noch Maden holen,

wie hast du denn Zeit Andy???


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab von morgens 10 bis abends 19uhr zeit....


----------



## AL3X (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> alex,warst du heute wieder los?


nein leider nicht muss doch arbeiten  ich kann euch auch per pn sagen wo die stelle ist ., will nur nicht das sie so überfischt wird und man ständig um einen platz kämpfen muss


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bin ganz ohr
nee,du musst nicht,wir können auch warten und zusammen losgehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bist ja immer noch da


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,zurück,da meine freundin nun internet hat und mir andauernd über msn schreibt bin ich wieder online gegangen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe....werde gleich mal wathose und co bestellen


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab bereits feederrute und rolle bestellt
will jetzt noch nach mann's wobbler suchen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe..schau mal bei www.angeln.de..die haben viele wobbler..dann hättest mir auch grade zwei spulen Daiwa Samurai mitbestellen können


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

warum hast du gestern nichts gesagt als ich bei askari bestellt habe,da hab ich mir auch noch die samurai mitbestellt.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weil du mir nur geschrieben hast das du bestellt hast Und nicht das du bestellst


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

doch,hab ich
du hast mir sogar noch zu einer anderen rolle geraten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du hast gesagt das du die warscheinlich kaufen willst und dann...mal gucken..das heißt für mich das du erstnoch ein wenig schaust und nicht direkt bestellst


----------



## doomi (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo !!

wollte am Freitag nach luxemburg zum angeln fahren.
Wohne in der nähe von trier also wäre dann wasserbillig am nächsten gelegen. 

Hab nur keine ahnung wo ich da jetzt genau hin soll.
Erst mal wo bekomme ich den schein. ?
und wo fahre ich am besten zum angeln auf Hecht, Zander, Forelle ??

Mosel ?
kann mir einen nen guten Tipp geben ?

Gruß


----------



## Fischmaster (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo , bin neu hier im Forum , mein richtiger name ist daniel , bin 13 Jahre alt und wohne in altwies ( luxemburg ) mein Hausgewässer ist die Mosel


----------



## Fischmaster (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



doomi schrieb:


> Hallo !!
> 
> wollte am Freitag nach luxemburg zum angeln fahren.
> Wohne in der nähe von trier also wäre dann wasserbillig am nächsten gelegen.
> ...


 

Probiers zu Wasserbilig da gibts auch ein Angelgeschäft , wenn du was brauchst


----------



## doomi (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo !

Ist die stelle bei Mörsdorf an der sauer gut zum angeln.. ??
Bin noch "Angeljüner" und habe noch nicht so viel erfahrung.. 
War zwar schon oft an Forellenseen, aber das ist ja doch immer das gleiche....
wollen nun mal was anderes ausprobieren,,
könnte also paar tipps für geeignete stellen gebrauchen..
Und wo genau bekommen ich in Trier oder Wasserbillig die Erlaubniskarte. ?
Und kennt einer einen Angelladen in Wasserbillig oder Trier ?

Würde mich echt über paar nützliche antworten freuen...


Mfg Domi


----------



## BlackLions (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



doomi schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ist die stelle bei Mörsdorf an der sauer gut zum angeln.. ??
> Bin noch "Angeljüner" und habe noch nicht so viel erfahrung..
> ...



Hallo,

den Schein bekommst Du in der Touri-Info ( im Gebäude der Bundespolizei) vor der Brücke nach Wasserbillig.
Das Angelcenter in Wasserbillig ( an den Tankstellen vorbei rechte Seite, großer Parkplatz vor der Tür ) hat ein etwas grösseres Sortiment.
Petri Heil in Trier/Ehrang ist auch gut sortiert. Bei Robby´s Angelladen in der Quinter Str. in Ehrang kannst Du auch mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## doomi (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke !!! !!!

Und wo meinst du ist ne gute stelle ... ??
eher an der mosel oder an der sauer ?

waren noch nie da unten und bevor wir noch stunden lang hin und her fahren müssen bis wir ne geeignete stelle gefunden haben, wäre ich für einen tipp sehr dankbar.. !

gruß domi


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kommt auf die Fischart an..Nur nen Tipp wird dir wohl keiner der ne sehr gute Stelle kennt diese dir verraten
Tja so geht es uns auch....Ein Tipp wäre der Echternacher See..sehr guter Karpfen,Zander und Hecht bestand...

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Haben noch ne Bafo von heute Mittag zu vermelden


----------



## AL3X (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri flo :m an der sauer ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp...Warte noch auf die Fliegenrolle dann wollen wir doch mal sehen was noch geht


----------



## AL3X (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nice flifi habe ich noch nie probiert


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe..habe schon 6 gute Stellen dazu ausgemacht...


----------



## AL3X (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht schlecht hat dir andi bescheid gesagt wegen der stelle ?
werde am samstag dort sein so ab 10 uhr etwa


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Könnte am Samstag erst ab 17 Uhr muss arbeiten..wenn du dann noch da bist komme ich vorbei


----------



## AL3X (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

shit ich kann nur bis etwa 16.30 - 17 uhr  und sonntag morgen gehe ich vielleicht kommt auf das wetter an . mal was anderes sollen wir mal einen großen pack hacken bestellen ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Haken ja aber nicht hacken..sonst sind die fische ja filitiert...hmmm sonntag muss ich um 17 uhr arbeiten


----------



## AL3X (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol meine ich ja ^^ was fischt ihr normal für HAKEN ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kommt auf die Fische an...


----------



## AL3X (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo ich meine doch die marke ich fische sehr gerne die dam sumo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Owner,Gamakatsu


----------



## AL3X (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oki dann schauen wir mal was die anderen für wollen und fragen mal nach einem preis   wo bekommst du du owner haken ? die habe ich früher mal gefischt . aber die gibt es doch nur lose oder ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp...Japan
Ich glaube Balzer oder so hatten die mal angeboten auch gebunden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.anglerplanet.net/shop/index.php?cPath=22_57&osCsid=66212c8fe01335a64013d76d1ce52e24  hab ich schnell beim googlen gefunden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.dorschclub.de/index.htm?haken_gebundene_haken_owner.htm  und gebundene finde gamakatsu noch sehr gut


----------



## AL3X (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht schlecht :m aber die selber binde zeiten sind vorbei ausser ich brauche ein vorfach wo es nicht zu kaufen gibt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Binde nur Raubfischvorfächer selber...
Gamakatsu gibt es auch in allen Variation fertig gebunden


----------



## AL3X (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo gerade gesehen gibts die karpfenhaken nur in gold ? ich habe glaub nur 2-3 päckchen  gamakatsu haken


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

welche????

Binde sie selber wenn ich nicht gerade zu faul bin und mit euch ander mosel sitze und den köfi endlich auslegen will Den Rest kennen wir ja


----------



## AL3X (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

habe auch normale gefunden


----------



## Lago (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sers nach langerabsinenz schreib ich auch mal wieder was, das letzte mal war aauf seite 4 oder so des threads^^,und endlich mein erster rapfen,deutsche seite bei perl, 60cm^^ hammerbiss auf nen salmo minislider 7cm... 2meter vorm ufer 
hätte nicht gedacht dass ich noch einen fange hat aber geklappt, werd dann demnächst mal bei der schleuse in schengen versuchen^^ hatte die hoffnung schon aufgegeben 

und überall barsche egal wo ganze ufer voll, deutschland luxemburg alles voll die letzten wochen, mit nem kleinen salmo hornet...aber alle nicht größer als 25cm...
und auf grund mit 2er haken und fetten tauwürmern...katzenwelse..zum heulen...


----------



## doomi (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So werde dann morgen mal nach luxemburg fahren... mal schaun wie es wird !! naja trotz des schlecht gemeldeten wetters, ein versuch ist es wert..

werde dann am samstag mal berichten wie es war...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Moselhai..Petri zum Rapfen


----------



## Lago (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe danköö#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmmm..Joar die dicken Barsche sind eigentlich nur mit Gummi oder 8cm Wobblern zu finden


----------



## Lago (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mmm jo ok...gummi , ich hab gar keine erfahrungen mit gummifisch,hab erst  2 3 mal mit geangelt einmal direkt nen 60cm zander war aber nur glück...ich weiß gar net wie ich einholen soll, zickzack weas weiß ich, der zander ist einfach drauf geknallt....die einzigen gummis die ich erfolgreich benutzt hab bis jetzt kopytos 3 und 5 cm am ufer entlangt langsam...das ging auch gut ab für die abrsche


----------



## esox82 (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi!
zu den haken: 1.gamakatsu
                    2.VMC
                    3.Sensas
bei einer bestellung wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## esox82 (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@moselhai:
petri zum rapfen!
sind die salmo wobbler von askari?


----------



## esox82 (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@doomi:
wie blacklions schon schrieb,bekommst du den schein in der touristen-info a der wasserbilliger brücke.
direkt dort kannst du auch gut angeln,jedoch ist die stelle meist voll von anglern.
dann wünsche ich dir viel erfolg heute


----------



## esox82 (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@fischmaster:
moien op altwies!
willkommen im board und viel spass beim berichte lesen!
mfg Andy


----------



## Lago (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne alles von stollenwerk...(raubfisch.com)


----------



## esox82 (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,dank dir,moselhai,ich dachte,das wäre ne eigenmarke von askari


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Höhö ne, Andy

Hol nen 8ter Koypton und lässt du aggressiv hüpfen dann fängste dicke Barsche..für Zander eher langsam und nicht so aggressiv das sind 8-11cm ganz gut...

Oder mit Texas Rig oder Carolina Rig als Köder Wurmartike Köder...ansonsten teste mal nen Jigkopf mit nem Tauwurm drauf und das zuppelst du am Ufer bzw. an Spundwänden lang

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Köder...ansonsten teste mal nen Jigkopf mit nem Tauwurm drauf und das zuppelst du am Ufer bzw. an Spundwänden lang
> 
> mfg Flo


ihr habt ja methoden :q:q:q

als bis jetzt stehen die gamakatsu an erster stelle ^^ mal schauen was mike dazu sagt wenn er aus dem urlaub kommt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wieso nicht Owner???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kennste das net Alex???? Geht super und fängt


----------



## AL3X (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wieso nicht Owner???


fragen wir mal so wer will seine vorfächer selber binden ?


----------



## AL3X (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Kennste das net Alex???? Geht super und fängt


nein kenne ich wirklich noch nicht muss ich mal probieren :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Owner hat fertiggebundene Vorfächer

Besonders an der Spundwand lang gehen fängt gut


----------



## AL3X (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Owner hat fertiggebundene Vorfächer
> 
> Besonders an der Spundwand lang gehen fängt gut



ich kenne nur die owner zum selber binden und das tu ich mir nicht an


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.angelrausch.de/angelrausch/haken-haken-vorfach-c-26_70.html?page=3&sort=2a

Auf die schnelle gefunden


----------



## AL3X (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nice ^^ können ja mal von ein paar haken die preise einholen wieviele päckchen braucht ihr so oder würdet ihr nehmen ? ich werde so 20-30 nehmen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kommt drauf an...welche Haken


----------



## esox82 (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also die hier sind meine absoluten Favoriten und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen!
Von denen werde ich mir auch +/-40 päckchen kaufen:

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Gamakatsu+Vorfachhaken

Die hier sind genau so super!:

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...earch_result.php?keywords=VMC+Vorfachhakenset


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So viele Haken brauche ich nicht paar Brassen,Rotaugen,Barben,Köderfischhaken und Aal haken


----------



## esox82 (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,ich eigentlich auch:
feeder in den grössen 8,10 und 12,jeweils 2mal
karpfen 2,4 und 6,jeweils 2mal
stippen 12,14,16,18 und 20,jeweils 2mal
aal 2,4 und 6,jeweils 2mal
mais 6,8 und 10,jeweils 2mal
boiliehaken

dann kommt man schnell auf 40 päckchen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe...sendest du mir mal das bafobild per e-mail?


----------



## esox82 (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich schick es dir morgen,bin bei meiner freundin und hab das kabel nicht dabei.ich hab dem tobi mal einige pics geschickt von meinem urlaub in belgien und vom vereinsangeln


----------



## toster (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Halli-hallo,
wer kann mir helfen? Ich besitze einen lixemburgischen Angelschein (Erlaubnis) und darf da mit 2 Ruten angeln. Darf auch mein 9-jähriger Sohn gleichzeitig mit eigener (d.h. dritter) Rute unter meiner Kontrolle angeln?


----------



## esox82 (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



toster schrieb:


> Halli-hallo,
> wer kann mir helfen? Ich besitze einen lixemburgischen Angelschein (Erlaubnis) und darf da mit 2 Ruten angeln. Darf auch mein 9-jähriger Sohn gleichzeitig mit eigener (d.h. dritter) Rute unter meiner Kontrolle angeln?


 
hallo,ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher,aber der erlaubnisschein wird erst ab 15 jahren fällig,also darf dein junge unter deiner aufsicht angeln,jedoch nicht mit einer 3. rute,denn pro schein sind an der mosel 2 ruten erlaubt

mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier hab ich die genauen vorschriften gefunden:
http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/grenzgewaesser.htm

dein sohn kann ohne fischereierlaubnisschein angeln,aber nur mit deiner zweiten rute,denn pro angelschein sind zwei ruten erlaubt

mfg Andy


----------



## toster (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke dir


----------



## esox82 (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kein problem!


----------



## esox82 (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab soeben herausgefunden,dann karauschen/giebel zu den ganzjährig geschützten fischarten in luxemburg zählen!


----------



## BlackLions (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Andy,

Du hast recht. Es sind in dem Fall nur 2 Ruten erlaubt.


----------



## BlackLions (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Toster,

willkommen im Forum.:vik:


----------



## Lago (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mmm wollte gerade an die mosel kurz angeln,...hochwasser und strömung bis zum umnfallen, könnte kotzen... meint ihr das regelt sich bis mrogen früh wieder


----------



## AL3X (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hoffe doch @moselhai :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wusstes du das nicht Andy??? Frage mich wieso der Saibling noch nicht auf der roten Liste steht
An der Sauer ist nur eine Rute erlaubt!!!

Hoffe das ist bis Donnerstag weg..da gehe ich zum Fliegenfischen mit persönlichem Guide


----------



## AL3X (11. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

habt ihr was gehört das hier bei uns ander mosel einer einen wels von 2,07 gefangen hat ??


----------



## Lago (11. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ufff ne hab ich net und wo hat er ihn gefangen?


----------



## AL3X (11. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei nittel auf köfi


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Och angeblich wurde auch schon ein Hecht mit 1,40m in der Mosel gefangen und von es ging schon das Gerücht von einem 3m Waller aus der Sauer rum

Aber 2,07 ist doch ne realistische Größe


----------



## AL3X (11. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

von dem 1,67 waller aus der saar habe ich ein bild gesehen ich glaube der wurde so vor 5-6 wochen gefangen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Mosel und Saar sind voll von Waller..habe sogar mal sehr weit in der Sauer einen gefangen


----------



## AL3X (11. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mal schauen was der herbst so bringt ;-)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich glaube wir hätten es mal an den drei Tagen als 36°C waren gezielt auf Wels probieren sollen..hoffentlich kommt die Sonne nochmal raus


----------



## esox82 (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,dass die giebel unter schutz steht wusste ich nicht!


----------



## esox82 (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hoffe,dass morgen,bezw. dienstag die mosel sich wieder beruhigt hat,dann geh ich nämlich meine neue feederrute testen


----------



## esox82 (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das vom wels habe ich uch gehört,mal kucken,ob ich ein bild in der zeitung fingen kann!
ab morgen soll es ja wieder besser werden,also alex,auf zum welsangeln


----------



## esox82 (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo geht's denn hin,flo?
sind wathose und weste schon angekommen?


----------



## esox82 (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich habe mit dem präsidenten unserers vereins telefoniert und er sagte mir,dass in 1-2 jahren saiblinge und forellen in der sauer unter naturschutz gestellt werden und der katzenwels offiziell "zu entnehmen" ist.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na eigentlich könnte man auch direkt das angeln in der Sauer verbieten....Die Äsche gehört schließlich auch auf die Liste...es würde schon reichen gegen Wasserverschmutzung und Komoran vorzugehen und verdammt nochmal die Angler zu kontrollieren.....l

Dann wieder einen ordentlichen Besatzt und gut wäre aber nee, das ist ja mit arbeit verbunden

Nach Bollendorf..bekomme Guiding..Ne Hose denk ich kommt erst am Montag aber Rolle und co. kamen gestern an....

Also ich habe erst am Wochenende wieder Zeit habe diese Woche volles Programm


----------



## esox82 (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder einfach den fischereischein hier einführen!dann ordentliche kläranlagen und neu besetzen!
kormoran und katzenwelse geziehlt entsorgen und dauerkontrollen,dann würde sich unser gewässer auch schnell wieder erholen und luxemburg bräuchte nicht immer wieder strafen bezahlen und sich dafür schämen,die unsaubersten gewässer europas zu haben.....


----------



## esox82 (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß für donnerstag,hoffentlich kannst du tolle bilder zeigen


----------



## esox82 (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

erst am wochenende?schade
am samstag könnte ich auch noch,muss mal kucken.
dann teste ich meine feederrute eben alleine


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na Strafe zahlen ist doch bequemer


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Am Dienstag könnte ich noch aber nur bis so gegen 18-19Uhr


----------



## esox82 (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,am dienstag könnte ich auch bis 18-19uhr


----------



## esox82 (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,strafe zahlen ist bequemer,einfach der sekretärin den brief weitergeben und überweisen,anstatt seinen faulen a...h zu bewegen!
ich muss mal nachkucken,wer der verantwortliche minister hier ist


----------



## AL3X (12. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> das vom wels habe ich uch gehört,mal kucken,ob ich ein bild in der zeitung fingen kann!
> ab morgen soll es ja wieder besser werden,also alex,auf zum welsangeln


jo kommt noch muss nur schauen wann in 2 wochen gehe ich  erstmal in urlaub :vik:  und dann mal schauen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe...Tja dann würde ich Andy for President

Na dann am Dienstag bei gútem Wetter auf Barben???

mfg Flo


----------



## BlackLions (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> jo,strafe zahlen ist bequemer,einfach der sekretärin den brief weitergeben und überweisen,anstatt seinen faulen a...h zu bewegen!
> ich muss mal nachkucken,wer der verantwortliche minister hier ist



Moijen Andy,

interessanter Beitrag.
Wir waren gestern in Bollendorf und hatten das Vergnügen uns mit einem Angelkollegen von der Luxemburger Seite zu unterhalten. Er erzählte uns, das schon einige Gespräche mit Grenznahen Vereinen geführt wurden in puncto Besatz und Reinigung entlang der Sauer. An Besatzmaßnahmen besteht wenig Interesse, da angeblich keine Gelder zur Verfügung stehen.#q
Ganz zu schweigen von der Reinigung der Uferzonen. 
Beispiel:
An unserem gestrigen Angelplatz angelangt haben wir erst einmal 2 Tüten Müll mit Diekirch-Leergut, Tüten, Dosen und Schnüre nur vom Samstag aufgesammelt bevor die erste Rute im Wasser war. :r
Daran sieht man ja leider schon wie viel, in diesem Fall Luxemburger (Vereins-)Interesse besteht. 
Wenn hier schon nicht umweltmäßig gehandelt wird, klappt der Rest auch nicht.
Naja, wir werden es schon richtig machen.#6 Die Frage ist nur ob es was nützt.


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> jo kommt noch muss nur schauen wann in 2 wochen gehe ich erstmal in urlaub :vik: und dann mal schauen


 
dann hast du ja noch 2 wochen zeit,dem wels nachzustellen


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hehe...Tja dann würde ich Andy for President
> 
> Na dann am Dienstag bei gútem Wetter auf Barben???
> 
> mfg Flo


 

ich bin geschmeichelt|rolleyes#t:g|stolz:|rotwerden
wieder in bollendorf?
dann bräuchte ich aber noch futter,hab fast keins mehr.....
und meine heavy feeder kann ich dort nicht so gut testen


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Moijen Andy,
> 
> interessanter Beitrag.
> Wir waren gestern in Bollendorf und hatten das Vergnügen uns mit einem Angelkollegen von der Luxemburger Seite zu unterhalten. Er erzählte uns, das schon einige Gespräche mit Grenznahen Vereinen geführt wurden in puncto Besatz und Reinigung entlang der Sauer. An Besatzmaßnahmen besteht wenig Interesse, da angeblich keine Gelder zur Verfügung stehen.#q


 
mit den geldern stimmt leider
unser verein hat auch so gut wie gar kein geld.von den einnahmen von z.B. dem tag der offenen tür wir der see wieder neu besetzt oder gereinigt usw.
manchmal fragen vereine,ob sie bei uns angeln dürfen,dann wird der see mit forellen besetzt und die dürfen dann angeln,alleine von diesen einnahmen bleibt der verein in den schwarzen zahlen.
wir möchten auch gerne,dass neu besetzt wird,aber dafür fehlt uns auch das nötige geld.


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Daran sieht man ja leider schon wie viel, in diesem Fall Luxemburger (Vereins-)Interesse besteht.


 

dann war der ehrlich gesagt ein vollidiot!
bestimmt einer,der die ältere fraktion vertritt,oder?
wenn man als verein dafür sorgen will,dass das zu beangelnde gewässer sauber und voller fisch ist,dann soll der verein eine gewisse strecke des flusses pachten,wie es z.B. teilweise an der our ist.
wenn wir als verein einen abschnitt pachten könnten,dann würden wir diesen abschnitt sicherlich sauber halten und gut und richtig besetzen,aber dann würden wir keinem, ausser den vereinsmitgliedern,erlauben,dort zu angeln! (vielleicht auf anfrage,wie bei unserem see)


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Ganz zu schweigen von der Reinigung der Uferzonen.
> Beispiel:
> An unserem gestrigen Angelplatz angelangt haben wir erst einmal 2 Tüten Müll mit Diekirch-Leergut, Tüten, Dosen und Schnüre nur vom Samstag aufgesammelt bevor die erste Rute im Wasser war. :r
> 
> ...


 

deswegen möchten wir ja,dass der fischereischein eingeführt wird,denn jemand,der zeit und geld investiert,um seinem hobby nachzugehen,und durch die fischerprüfung sehr viel über flora und fauna erfährt,der setzt sich sicherlich dafür ein,dass seine angelstelle sauber ist,wenn er sie verlässt.
leider gibt es immernoch solche a...hlö...er, die ihre angelstelle als abfalleimer betrachten und das beschmutzt den namen "angler".
genau so wie leute,und der flo kann das bestätigen,die,nachdem sie einen fisch gefangen haben,ihn wieder einfach ins wasser SCHMEISSEN,weil es nicht der erhoft dicke war,oder weil es nicht der fisch war,den man abends kochen wollte (@flo: als wir in wasserbillig beim einlauf waren.der portugiese,der die barsche aus zwei meter höhe einfach wieder hineinwarf)
solche leute wird es nicht mehr so viele geben,wenn endlich der fischereischein eingeführt wird!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

sie Sauer wird wohl nicht verpachtet sonst sieht das bald aus wie an der Our....

Die Ufer zu reinigen wäre doch eigentlich ohne viel Geld verbunden, Angelvereine und Erlaubnischeininhaber werden angesprochen und man würde sich zu einer Uferreinigung treffen, so wie es der Oberbilligerangelverein praktiziert oder jedenfalls mal praktiziert hat, so wie nach Hochwassern wurde dort die Ufer gerreinigt...

Leider sehen viele ''Angler'' die Fische einfach nur als Nahrung und nicht als Lebewesen...
Da Frage ich mich wenn das Geld nicht für ordentlichen Besatz reicht wieso der Erlaubnisschein dann noch 15€ kostet und der Preis nicht einfach gehoben wird..so stände aber auch mehr Geld für Besatz zurverfügung...

Aber das ist normal die Ausrede mein Geld hört man immer... Aber für alles andere ist Geld da nur nicht für die Umwelt oder Dinge die kein Profit bringen..aber wir sind ja selber Schuld...wir währen uns ja nicht... Aber dies ist auch ziemlich schwer, da bei den meisten Luxemburgischen Anglern einfach kein Interesse daran besteht...siehe unseren rot/grünen Freunde


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die 15€ für die erlaubnisscheine kriegt der sportfischerverband F.L.P.S. und wird ausschliesslich zum besetzen genutzt.vom ministerium bekommen sie so gut wie keine unterstützung
hier der luxemb. umweltminister lucien lux: 







meiner meinung nach müsste der erlaubnisschein viel teurer sein!
die leute,die ohne respekt zur umwelt und zum tier angeln,sind diejenigen,die,sobald die prüfung eingeführt wird,nicht mehr hier angeln,sondern dann nach frankreich oder belgien fahren.momentan tun sie das nicht,da der erlaubnisschein dort teurer ist,als hier (frankreich 90€)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe..tja nur wenn nicht kontrolliert wird ist das auch egal


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S.:
ich war gestern mit meiner freundin in vianden,und ich glaube,ich kaufe mir noch den binnengewässerschein!
durch vianden läuft die our und die war VOLL von forellen und döbel und das an einem belebten fussgängerweg!


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hehe..tja nur wenn nicht kontrolliert wird ist das auch egal


 
deswegen will ich ja zum zoll
dann ist schluss mit lustig!

hab jetzt noch das hier gefunden und habe eine bewerbung geschickt:
http://webplaza.pt.lu/~rrranger/Fischereiaufseher.htm


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehehe...Ich weiß das die Our voll ist nur leider..verträgt der Fluss nicht viel Angeldruck...

Das zweite Problem du weißt nicht wo du angeln darfst


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in vianden im gemeindehaus kann man nachfragen,welcher pächter für welchen abschnitt verantwortlich ist.für den teil,wo ich angeln möchte,ist die gemeinde vianden verantwortlich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann..wie sieht es aus mit morgen???
Hau net direkt wieder ab


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen geht wahrscheinlich gar nicht.ich muss warten bis der postbote kommt (zwischen 9 und 12 uhr) und um 20uhr geh ich zu einer geburtstags/grillparty,also fällt morgen wohl ins wasser


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

joar..dann kann ich erst am Samstag wieder...oder evt. hast du ja Lust am Don. vorbei zu kommen


----------



## BlackLions (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> dann war der ehrlich gesagt ein vollidiot!
> bestimmt einer,der die ältere fraktion vertritt,oder?
> wenn man als verein dafür sorgen will,dass das zu beangelnde gewässer sauber und voller fisch ist,dann soll der verein eine gewisse strecke des flusses pachten,wie es z.B. teilweise an der our ist.
> wenn wir als verein einen abschnitt pachten könnten,dann würden wir diesen abschnitt sicherlich sauber halten und gut und richtig besetzen,aber dann würden wir keinem, ausser den vereinsmitgliedern,erlauben,dort zu angeln! (vielleicht auf anfrage,wie bei unserem see)



Ja, der war von der älteren Fraktion. Was soll er auch anderes sagen. Den Vereinen mangelt es auch an jüngeren Mitgliedern.Und mit älteren in der 70-80 Jahresklasse kann man schlecht eine Ufersäuberung und Rückschnitt von Grünzeug vornehmen. Obwohl einige dieser älteren Herrschaften durchaus noch bereit wären uns zu zeigen wie es früher war mit dem Hegen und Pflegen.

Das mit dem pachten ist auch ganz gut und schön. Nur wer will als Kontrolleur diese Aufgabe von 0500 Uhr morgens bis 2300 Uhr abends übernehmen?
Wir in unserem Club haben entschieden uns ein geeignetes Clubgewässer zu suchen und es zu hegen und zu pflegen. Später kann man auch mal über die Pacht eines Flussabschnittes nachdenken. Viele Vereine  und Clubs zeigen ja ein Interesse an einem solchen Vorhaben, nur mit der Ausführung hapert es gewaltig. Die einen haben im Moment kein Geld, den anderen fehlt es an freiwilligen Helfern u.s.w. Die Liste der Entschuldigungen ist sehr lang. Wir hier im Forum schreiben auch nur unsere Meinungen und Vorschläge,..aber im Endeffekt tun wir auch nichts produktives. Müll den wir von unseren Angelplätzen auflesen und entsorgen finden wir wenige Tage später an anderer Stelle auch wieder vor. Eigentlich sind wir ja die,...ja was eigentlich|kopfkrat ,die für die anderen Angler alles fein sauber machen damit die sich an ein schönes Plätzchen setzen können. Wir werden ja wiederkommen und es immer und immer wieder sauber machen. Ist mal halt so unsere Art.
Na ja, wir werden sehen wie es weiter geht, vielleicht ist doch noch ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Super Uwe


----------



## BlackLions (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> deswegen möchten wir ja,dass der fischereischein eingeführt wird,denn jemand,der zeit und geld investiert,um seinem hobby nachzugehen,und durch die fischerprüfung sehr viel über flora und fauna erfährt,der setzt sich sicherlich dafür ein,dass seine angelstelle sauber ist,wenn er sie verlässt.
> 
> Hallo Andy,
> als wir Sonntags in Bollendorf waren hatte ein Luxemburger Verein ( 14 Personen) ein Wettangeln an der gegenüber liegenden Stelle. Alle Bierflaschen wurden im Gebüsch und in der Sauer entsorgt.|evil:
> Schnurmontagen wurden achtlos ins Gebüsch geworfen. Da war kein Gedanke an die teure Prüfung und den Zeitaufwand für das Hobby zu erkennen. Deshalb nutzt der Schein absolut nichts. Das Interesse an Flora & Fauna darf nichts mit einem beglaubigtem Schriftstück zu tun haben. Das muss aus der Einstellung zur Sache und zum Hobby kommen.:m


----------



## BlackLions (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Super Uwe




Hallo Floh,

musste mir mal Luft machen.:q
Das ganze hin und her geht uns auf den Keks. Wir tun was wir tun können und wenn jemand mitmacht ist das auch o.k.:m
Werde mich in den nächsten Wochen mal näher mit diesem Themenspektrum befassen und sehen was sich machen lässt. Vielleicht kann man ja die ein oder andere Beziehung mal spielen lassen.#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

..Wann geht ihr denn nochmal los??? Am´Donnerstag ist doch das treffen oder?


----------



## AL3X (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hola #h da kann ich euch nur recht geben was verschmutzung angeht  !!! aber auf der deutschen seite sieht es nicht besser aus mit dosen, schnürre und hakenpäckchen  etc. jedesmal wenn ich meinen angelplatz antreffe ( ist die letzte zeit immer der gleiche ) sieht der aus wie sau ! ich habe immer eine kleine tüte dabei wo mein müll , madendose , schnürre und KIPPEN reinkommen . und was ich am schlimmsten finde ist das nur 5 meter vom platz eine mülltonne steht #c ich begreiffe die blödheit solcher leute nicht , wobei wenn ich sehe mit was die für schnürre angeln frage ich mich ob die wirklich ruten dabei haben, oder ob das kinder sind wo fesseln spielen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## BlackLions (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ..Wann geht ihr denn nochmal los??? Am´Donnerstag ist doch das treffen oder?



Jo,

Donnerstag, 2000 Uhr bei Markus !


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

loooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm..wie lang seit ihr den da kann sein das ich später komme gehe am Donnerstag Flifi...


----------



## BlackLions (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> hola #h da kann ich euch nur recht geben was verschmutzung angeht  !!! aber auf der deutschen seite sieht es nicht besser aus mit dosen, schnürre und hakenpäckchen  etc. jedesmal wenn ich meinen angelplatz antreffe ( ist die letzte zeit immer der gleiche ) sieht der aus wie sau ! ich habe immer eine kleine tüte dabei wo mein müll , madendose , schnürre und KIPPEN reinkommen . und was ich am schlimmsten finde ist das nur 5 meter vom platz eine mülltonne steht #c ich begreiffe die blödheit solcher leute nicht , wobei wenn ich sehe mit was die für schnürre angeln frage ich mich ob die wirklich ruten dabei haben, oder ob das kinder sind wo fesseln spielen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




Hallo,

hatte nur geschildert was wir beobachten konnten. Auf unserer Seite sieht es natürlich nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## BlackLions (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> hmm..wie lang seit ihr den da kann sein das ich später komme gehe am Donnerstag Flifi...




Schätze mal bis ca. 2200 Uhr


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm...mal schauen wann ich wieder da bin


----------



## AL3X (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatte nur geschildert was wir beobachten konnten. Auf unserer Seite sieht es natürlich nicht viel besser aus.


jo klar ich will damit nur sagen das dieses problem überral besteht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Weiß nicht genau wollte eigentlich den Abendsprung noch mitnehmen aber wenn es regnet fällt dieser ja eh aus..dann bin ich schon früher wieder da...dan wir nur genympht


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Ja, der war von der älteren Fraktion. Was soll er auch anderes sagen. Den Vereinen mangelt es auch an jüngeren Mitgliedern.Und mit älteren in der 70-80 Jahresklasse kann man schlecht eine Ufersäuberung und Rückschnitt von Grünzeug vornehmen. Obwohl einige dieser älteren Herrschaften durchaus noch bereit wären uns zu zeigen wie es früher war mit dem Hegen und Pflegen.
> 
> Das mit dem pachten ist auch ganz gut und schön. Nur wer will als Kontrolleur diese Aufgabe von 0500 Uhr morgens bis 2300 Uhr abends übernehmen?
> Wir in unserem Club haben entschieden uns ein geeignetes Clubgewässer zu suchen und es zu hegen und zu pflegen. Später kann man auch mal über die Pacht eines Flussabschnittes nachdenken. Viele Vereine und Clubs zeigen ja ein Interesse an einem solchen Vorhaben, nur mit der Ausführung hapert es gewaltig. Die einen haben im Moment kein Geld, den anderen fehlt es an freiwilligen Helfern u.s.w. Die Liste der Entschuldigungen ist sehr lang. Wir hier im Forum schreiben auch nur unsere Meinungen und Vorschläge,..aber im Endeffekt tun wir auch nichts produktives. Müll den wir von unseren Angelplätzen auflesen und entsorgen finden wir wenige Tage später an anderer Stelle auch wieder vor. Eigentlich sind wir ja die,...ja was eigentlich|kopfkrat ,die für die anderen Angler alles fein sauber machen damit die sich an ein schönes Plätzchen setzen können. Wir werden ja wiederkommen und es immer und immer wieder sauber machen. Ist mal halt so unsere Art.
> Na ja, wir werden sehen wie es weiter geht, vielleicht ist doch noch ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen.


 
es gibt ja solche fischereiaufseher,zwar bei weitem nicht genug,und einige vom zoll,die kontrollieren,aber das reicht alles nicht.
in unserem verein ist es auch so,wie bei euch.wir haben uns auch einen see "gebaggert" und der wird immer gründlich gepflegt und gesäubert.
mir ist schon klar,dass man keine dauerkontrollen einführen kann,in deutschland geht das ja leider auch nicht,aber mit diesen niedrigen strafen,kann es einem sowieso egal sein,ob man erwischt wird.
meiner meinung nach sollte das clubangeln verboten werden.wenn vereine gedenken,solche wettbewerbe zu machen,dann sollen die das in ihrem gewässer tun.ich glaube nicht,dass dann die angelstelle,welche vom verein gepachtet ist,dann immer noch voller bierflaschen ist.
ausserdem sollte jeder vereinsmitglied dann auch die prüfung zum fischereiaufseher ablegen,damit er andere angler kontrollieren kann und bei schwarzangeln dementsprechend handelt


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
ich kann dann auch erst am samstag,ich geh ja am donnerstag und freitag arbeiten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja wie gehst du denn arbeiten?? Meinte evt. davor oder danach werde gegen 6.20Uhr in Bollendorf sein bis mal sehen


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> esox82 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > deswegen möchten wir ja,dass der fischereischein eingeführt wird,denn jemand,der zeit und geld investiert,um seinem hobby nachzugehen,und durch die fischerprüfung sehr viel über flora und fauna erfährt,der setzt sich sicherlich dafür ein,dass seine angelstelle sauber ist,wenn er sie verlässt.
> ...


----------



## esox82 (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich muss von 8-12 und von 15-19uhr arbeiten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aso evt. hast ja noch Lust danach ein wenig die Fliege zu schwingen..Kannst dann aj anrufen ob ich noch da bin


----------



## esox82 (14. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,werd ich machen
jetzt warte ich auf meine feedercombo


----------



## esox82 (14. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die rute ist angekommen
nur die rolle ist "zur zeit vergriffen" 
dann wird halt eine bei schirmer bestellt,und das hier war definitiv meine letzte bestellung bei askari!:e


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das Paket von Angelcenter Kassel ist immer noch nicht da....Die Empfehelen sich nicht gerade dort nochmal zu bestellen...Das Paket von Angelgeräte-Furrer kam schon am Samstag an....

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (14. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so habe das erste angebot für die haken der preis ist ab 100 päckchen da kommen die sumo auf +/- 1,90 und gamakatsu auf +/- 2,30 was ich ein top preis finde .


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Das Paket von Angelcenter Kassel ist immer noch nicht da....Die Empfehelen sich nicht gerade dort nochmal zu bestellen...Das Paket von Angelgeräte-Furrer kam schon am Samstag an....
> 
> mfg Flo


 
komisch|kopfkrat
ich hab jetzt schon zwei mal dort bestellt und die sachen kamen immer nach 2-3 werktagen an#c


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> so habe das erste angebot für die haken der preis ist ab 100 päckchen da kommen die sumo auf +/- 1,90 und gamakatsu auf +/- 2,30 was ich ein top preis finde .


 
wo hast du denn die gamakatsu für 2,30 bekommen?
das wäre ein super preis!
bislang hab ich sie für 2,80 gefunden....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Jungs..wenns heut nicht kommt hab ich ein kleines Problem.....


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ohja,stimmt,wegen morgen.....
dann schick dem kyllfischer ne PN,dass er ersatzrute und -rolle mitbringen soll....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe..ich warte nur auf wahtbekleidung


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so....willst du denn meine wathose?
schuhgrösse 48


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne ich nutze 45

Ich dachte du wolltest angeln???


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wollte ich auch,bin dann aber bei meiner freundin geblieben,bin noch etwas "müde" von der geburtstagsfeier gestern


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

habe auch zu viel mojito gestern abend getrunken...super das packet kommt in den nächsten 2-3 Tage warten noch auf ein packet von shimano....

Kommst du morgen mal vorbei?


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bin bei bier geblieben und ein get27/vodka mix....schmeckt wie mundspülwasser
shimano?was hast du denn dort bestellt?
ich werde mir noch ne polbrille bei kassel von shimano bestellen (alivio AX)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja kassel wartet auf shimano packet

weißt du wie es hochwassertechnisch aussieht??? wäre wichtig!


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,leider nicht,ich denke normal
welches paket von shimano denn?
auch ne polbrille?du wolltest dir doch die thorium kaufen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hose,polbrille und weste


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

es hat aber viel geregnet....


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hast du bei kassel angerufen?
bekommst du sie denn also nicht mehr heute?


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,dann bin ich mir nicht sicher....am sonntag war es noch normal....


----------



## AL3X (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> wo hast du denn die gamakatsu für 2,30 bekommen?
> das wäre ein super preis!
> bislang hab ich sie für 2,80 gefunden....


da braucht man gute beziehungen  und das beste ist freie wahl !!!!


----------



## AL3X (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ja kassel wartet auf shimano packet
> 
> weißt du wie es hochwassertechnisch aussieht??? wäre wichtig!


ich schau mal aus dem fenster  es geht aber starke strömung


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann gib mir bescheid,wann du bestellen möchtest.für den preis nehme ich mir auch gerne ein paar päckchen


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> ich schau mal aus dem fenster  es geht aber starke strömung


 
na du hast es gut
dann wirf mal die angel aus dem fenster#:#a


----------



## AL3X (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> dann gib mir bescheid,wann du bestellen möchtest.für den preis nehme ich mir auch gerne ein paar päckchen


ok werde aber erst nach meinem urlaub bestellen .


----------



## AL3X (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> na du hast es gut
> dann wirf mal die angel aus dem fenster#:#a


so einfach ist es leider nicht  da stehen noch ein paar bäume im weg |supergri


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> ok werde aber erst nach meinem urlaub bestellen .


 
ok,klar,wann geht´s los?für 2 wochen,oder?


----------



## esox82 (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> so einfach ist es leider nicht  da stehen noch ein paar bäume im weg |supergri


 
ein geübter angler wie du müsste da doch vorbeiwerfen können


----------



## BlackLions (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tach Leute,

mal eine kurze Frage.
Von welchen Gamatsu Haken und Grössen für € 2,30 ist hier die Rede?


----------



## AL3X (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> mal eine kurze Frage.
> Von welchen Gamatsu Haken und Grössen für € 2,30 ist hier die Rede?




hola alle größen  
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Gamakatsu+Vorfachhaken


----------



## AL3X (15. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ein geübter angler wie du müsste da doch vorbeiwerfen können


es geht ja nicht ums vorbeiwerfen |supergri sondern um den fisch zu landen :m


----------



## esox82 (16. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> hola alle größen
> http://shop.angel-domaene.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Gamakatsu+Vorfachhaken


 
jo,die haken bestell ich sicherlich mit!!!!!


----------



## esox82 (16. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> es geht ja nicht ums vorbeiwerfen |supergri sondern um den fisch zu landen :m


 
hmm rod pod im wohnzimmer aufgebaut und ruten raus....bei einem biss einfach durchs fenster klettern


----------



## AL3X (16. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hmm rod pod im wohnzimmer aufgebaut und ruten raus....bei einem biss einfach durchs fenster klettern


auf die idee bin ich ja noch garnicht gekommen #6  aber das mit springen ist nicht aber mit einer leiter müsste es funktionieren


----------



## esox82 (17. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

siehst du,so kannst du den ganzen tag lang angeln und dabei deine lieblingssendungen in der glotze kucken


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ihr habt Probleme


----------



## esox82 (17. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme


 
nein,nur lösungen


----------



## AL3X (17. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol genau werde morgen mal ein wenig an die mosel gehen :q


----------



## esox82 (17. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mal kucken,was der flo vorschlägt,vielleicht kommen wir auch an die mosel....
gehst du zu deinem hotspot?


----------



## AL3X (17. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo werde mal schauen was geht


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und,was gefangen?
oder hast du aus dem wohnzimmer geangelt


----------



## AL3X (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne ne am ufer |supergri 3 barben so um die 3-4 pfund und erstaunlicher weise keine brassen |kopfkrat aber beim stippen jede menge barsche .
schade das ihr nicht gekommen seit habe extra 2 tassen mehr für kaffee eingepackt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn ich das gewusst hätte wäre ich gekommen


----------



## AL3X (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kein problem beim nächstenmal können wir ja gerne zusammen gehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Joar..hehe wir müssen nochmal was planen auch wenn wir dann nur zu 3 sind


----------



## AL3X (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich denke mike wird bestimmt mitgehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der ist doch noch in urlaub


----------



## AL3X (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie lange macht den der urlaub ?


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi!
der müsste diese oder nächste woche zurück sein


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zu den barben!
warst du an deiner geheimen stelle?
wann kannst du denn wieder?


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wir müssten mal ein luxemburger-AB-treffen-revival machen,oder einfach ein 2.luxemburger treffen,ganz offiziell


----------



## AL3X (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> petri zu den barben!
> warst du an deiner geheimen stelle?
> wann kannst du denn wieder?


danke jo war ich :q


----------



## AL3X (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kann erst wieder ab dem 9.9 dann bin ich aus dem urlaub zurück mal schauen wie die fische in griechenland beissen:q:q


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hast du fotos gemacht?
auf maden gefangen?
vielleicht könnten der flo und ich dann mal dorthin probieren...,dann brauchen wir nicht bis nach bollendorf zu fahren


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh!wann geht´s denn los?
gehst du dort auch angeln?
dann will ich später aber viele fangfotos sehen
der flo und ich halten deinen hotspot auch warm


----------



## AL3X (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hast du fotos gemacht?
> auf maden gefangen?
> vielleicht könnten der flo und ich dann mal dorthin probieren...,dann brauchen wir nicht bis nach bollendorf zu fahren


jo klar geht mal testen :m futterspirale und maden

sry habe keine fotos aber gleich groß wie die letzten hoffe das ich die kiner bald durch habe und die eltern mal kommen


----------



## AL3X (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> oh!wann geht´s denn los?
> gehst du dort auch angeln?
> dann will ich später aber viele fangfotos sehen
> der flo und ich halten deinen hotspot auch warm



gehe am 27.08 für 2 wochen und ob ich da angeln werde |supergri|supergri  werde mit dem onkel meiner frau die flüsse unsicher machen der angelt da schon seit 40 jahren :m und mit meinem onkel das meer , da angelt der schon seit seiner kindheit  ich hoffe nur das die flüsse noch wasser haben #c|kopfkrat


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das klingt ja super!
da sind die fangchancen ja sehr hoch bei zwei solch erfahrenen guides


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann müssen wir uns die stelle mal ankucken gehen und die barben anfüttern,damit die deine stelle auch nicht verlassen
hattest du käse mit ins futter gemischt?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe..ich will erst mal ne runde mit der fliege losziehen


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann warte aber erst auf deine wathose,nicht dass es dir so ergeht wie mir


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich schaue vorher bevor ich in Enten******* trete


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wir müssen unbedingt zs flifi gehen,damit ich dir die enten.... genauer zeigen kann


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich glaube eher du wirst mich Piercen wollte schon immer ne Red tag im Ohr haben


----------



## AL3X (19. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> dann müssen wir uns die stelle mal ankucken gehen und die barben anfüttern,damit die deine stelle auch nicht verlassen
> hattest du käse mit ins futter gemischt?


ne ne andi das brauchst du da nicht |supergri


----------



## AL3X (19. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher du wirst mich Piercen wollte schon immer ne Red tag im Ohr haben


|kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## esox82 (19. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> ne ne andi das brauchst du da nicht |supergri


 
na gut,sobald der flo bescheid weiss,wie seine kurse sind,fahren wir mal dahin und halten deine stelle in ehren


----------



## AL3X (19. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo das hoffe ich doch auf das es viele fotos werden #6


----------



## esox82 (19. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,hoffe ich auch!
ich hab mal so bei angel-domaene geschnuppert....naja,wenn wir die haken bestellen,dann kommen noch so einige sachen dazu


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Freak...................Pass aber mit der vielen Gänsekacke auf..hast sie ja schon gesehen


----------



## esox82 (19. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,freak bin ich sicherlich!
hab noch sachen bei as-tackle,kassel,schirmer und jetzt auch angel-domaene was ich mir kaufen werde....komme jetzt schon auf über 600€ 
und im winter wird sich dann noch ne neue flifi-kombi gekauft
so,muss jetzt aber los


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe..du weißt doch garnicht ob es spaß macht

Hehe vergess meinen Handschuh und die Boxen nicht


----------



## esox82 (19. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

boxen?davon weiss ich nichts,welche!handschuh liegt im warenkorb!
flifi-sachen hab ich ja noch zeit


----------



## AL3X (19. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> jo,freak bin ich sicherlich!
> hab noch sachen bei as-tackle,kassel,schirmer und jetzt auch angel-domaene was ich mir kaufen werde....komme jetzt schon auf über 600€
> und im winter wird sich dann noch ne neue flifi-kombi gekauft
> so,muss jetzt aber los


andi was brauchst du den noch ? kann ja mal fragen was es bei meinem bekannten kostet


----------



## esox82 (21. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh,da kommt einiges zusammen.....mepps spinner fluo chartreuse,rapala wobbler,ein wenig hiervon ein wenig davon


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich dacht du musst arbeiten


----------



## esox82 (21. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mittagspause


----------



## AL3X (21. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> oh,da kommt einiges zusammen.....mepps spinner fluo chartreuse,rapala wobbler,ein wenig hiervon ein wenig davon


kannst mir ja gerne per pm schreiben und ich frage nach und du kannst vergleichen


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
also da wären die Mepps Aglia Fluo Chartreuse Spinner in den grössen 1,2 und 3 (link)
                        Mepps Aglia Platinum rot und blau grösse 3 (link)
                        Rapala Jointed Floating 7cm Farbe=P (link)
                        Rapala Jointed Shad Rap 5cm Farbe=BSD (link)
und dann noch    Rapala Original Floating Farbe=P grössen 3cm und 5cm (link)

also wenn dein händler die auch billiger hat,oder er sie billiger macht,wenn wir die haken bei ihm kaufen,dann wäre das echt super!
schon mal vielen dank im voraus!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin Andy..

ich komm in msn


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das wären schon mal die wichtigsten sachen,aber da sind noch andere,wie rutenhalter,auflagen für den rod pod usw


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was du so alles brauchst


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

muss mal wieder neue sachen kaufen
bin gerade am kucken,was ich so alles habe und was ersetzt werden muss


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe..warum nur...Entenkacke?????


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

u.a.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe...neue Schuhe???


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wathose


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich dachte du hast eine


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,hab ich,also brauch ich keine schuhe
nur kleine spinner und wobbler für die skeletor,rolle für die quantum plus schnur,jigköpfe,gummis,tckleboxen,grosse spinner und wobbler....
dann noch sachen zum karpfenangeln,da ich belgien viel verloren habe,dann schwerere körbe für die heavy feeder und dann noch so sachen wie bleischrote und wirbel als reserve


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und nen Gartenschlauch um die Entenk*cke von der Wathose zu waschen


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,am liebsten wär mir ein kärcher
und ein flifi-hut


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe..hab ich keinen will mir so ein Tropenhut von der Armee holen


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> hehe..hab ich keinen will mir so ein Tropenhut von der Armee holen


 

so einen hab ich aus meiner zeit bei der armee


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das ist doch geanu das richtige


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,muss ihn nur wieder finden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe...


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenigstens hab ich einen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe hol mir einem beim raerr


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei wem?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dort


----------



## esox82 (22. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geile seite,werde demnächst mal dort bestellen


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nanu,dein link funzt nicht mehr,dann setz ich mal nen neuen rein: http://www.raeer.com/


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Warst du heute an der Mosel?


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jep,war dort,aber nicht zum angeln,nur um die stelle zu suchen,wo mein nachbar so gut gefangen hat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und Hochwasser???


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hochwasser hab ich nicht gesehen,hab aber nicht genau geschaut,hab nur nach der stelle gesucht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Blindfuchs..und du wurdest nicht ausgemustert


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn ich es nicht gesehen habe,war es nicht da!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das sehen wir ja


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

für mich heisst hochwasser: strassen überflutet,und dem war nicht so


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Loooooooooooooooool..ne war anders gefragt war sie total braun und schnell strömend???


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,braun ja,schnell strömend nicht....
wenn es morgen doch so wäre,könnten wir immer noch zum einlauf beim hafen fahren,dort ist es fast immer ruhig


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja oder zu dir heineken trinken


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und am pc angeln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

 oder du angelst bei deinem Verein und ich trink heineken


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du würdest freiwillig das angeln aufgeben nur um ein heineken zu trinken?
ich dachte,du würdest dir bitburger mitbringen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe..na da darf ich ja nicht angeln


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich würde auf die barrikaden gehen,wenn du mich an eine stelle mitnimmst,wo ich nicht angeln darf,du aber schon......dann kann ich nicht ruhig ein heineken trinken


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wieso schnell mitgliedsantrag ausgefüllt


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

stimmt,das klappt auch mit einem bier in der einen hand


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was hälst du davon,wenn wir mal wieder ein lux-AB-treffen veranstalten?wenn der alex und mike aus den ferien zurück sind?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe..ne ich will flifi...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

joar bin dabei..können da ja auch was in echternach oder so planen


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,karpfenansitz in echternach


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du und dein flifi
dann probieren wir das morgen mal


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich weiß wenigstens wie man wirft


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich auch,die ganze rute


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn du mich pierct bis du dran dann schütt ich dein heineken weg


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das bringst du nicht übers herz
setz lieber brille und mütze auf,wenn ich werfe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder ich verlasse das land wenn du wirfst sind ja nur 10m durch die sauer durch


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auch auf der anderen seite der grenze,bist du nicht vor mir sicher
also 10m bis ans andere ufer schaff ich sicherlich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wetten nicht....


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn ich die ganze rute werfe,sicherlich schon!
wette angenommen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das will ich sehen


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nur wenn du auf der anderen seite stehst
so teuer waren rute und rolle ja nicht
alles zs weniger als die hälfte der skeletor
aber wie gesagt,brille aufsetzen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja hol auch extra ne Digicam mit

Schreib mir mal per pn wo du genau sitzt


----------



## esox82 (23. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moment....


----------



## BlackLions (25. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute,

kamen um 23:20Uhr von Mertert zurück. Haben da so ca. 25 Katzenwelse angelandet. Grösse von 15cm bis 20cm. Die haben auf Futterkorb und Maden gebissen wie der Teufel.:vik:

Waren bis 1800Uhr an der Sauer, da war aufgrund der starken Strömung aber tote Hose.#c Deshalb sind wir nach Mertert gewechselt.

Und Florian,...auch noch was gefangen???

Na dann auf´s nächste Mal.#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne ich bin nach Hause gefahren...die scheiß Dinger bevölkern die ganze Mosel...da muss endlich was getan werden...Ich schlage sie immer ab...naja das wird sie wohl nicht deutlich reduzieren


----------



## esox82 (25. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kamen um 23:20Uhr von Mertert zurück. Haben da so ca. 25 Katzenwelse angelandet. Grösse von 15cm bis 20cm. Die haben auf Futterkorb und Maden gebissen wie der Teufel.:vik:
> 
> ...


 

dann hab ich dir wohl den weg dahin beschrieben:vik:
ich hatte 5 klodeckel mit der feeder gefangen ehe der flo kam,danach war aber feierabend.
die katzenwelse könnt ihr ruhig alle abschlagen,die viecher sind ne echte plage!
mfg Andy


----------



## BlackLions (25. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute,

die Katzenwelse sollen geräuchert ganz gut schmecken. Werden die mal räuchern und schmecken ob´s stimmt.|rolleyes

Am Samstag machen wir zur Abwechslung mal einen Abstecher nach Reilerweiler an die Forellenweiher. Dem Besitzer mal wieder guten Tach sagen.#h


----------



## esox82 (27. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,versucht die katzenwelse mal,aber nicht vergessen: so viele wie nur möglich fangen und abknüppeln


----------



## esox82 (27. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich wünsche dem Alex noch schöne Ferien! Bis dann in 2 Wochen!


----------



## BlackLions (27. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> jo,versucht die katzenwelse mal,aber nicht vergessen: so viele wie nur möglich fangen und abknüppeln




Ist gebongt:vik:


----------



## **bass** (27. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute meld mich auch gebräunt und 3 kilo leichter zurück.. ; )

mann mann hab jetzt einige zeit gebraucht alles durchzulesen... fass mich aber kurz...

die sache mit der fischerprüfung find ich gut, wird aber eh nichts nützen... wäre wichtiger, der zoll würde mal sein a... aus dem auto bewegen und kontrollen machen...
hatte leider gestern ne kleine rangelei, mit nem deutschen... war gestern ein bisschen fliegenfischen, und feedern und sah dann jemand der ziemlich gut fing als ich dann zu ihm rüber ging musste ich feststellen dass er ungefähr ein dutzend! kleine bachforellen im eimer liegen hatte (etwa 20cm) als ich ihn drauf ansprach dass auch diese fische ein mindestmass haben kams zu pöbeleien, dummes geschwätz danach wollte er mich sogar wegstoßen... dann gabs eine in die fre... und gut war!!! hoffe seh den typ nicht wieder, sonst geht der beim nächsten mal baden! deswegen bin ich auch der meinung dass der schein nichts bringt, kontrollen wären besser...

ja noch ein treffen wäre dabei!!!`wenn es meine arbeit erlaubt, glaub nicht dass ich diese woche nochmal zum angeln kommen, aber all die die zeit haben wünsch ich petri heil!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol..hab leztens wegen 2 u.maßigen Zandern die Polizei gerufen aber das war dennen relativ egal...naja..evt. werde ich mir gleich die fliegenrute schnappen und es nochmal probieren


----------



## **bass** (27. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wasser ist nur sehr trübe und die strömung ist auch nicht ohne aber wenigstens findet mann sie jetzt hinter strömungskanten... konnte letztens scchöne döbel und ne kleine äsche verhaften ; )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schick mir mal bitte ne pm wo das war..weil ich war in langsur am freitag da war angeln unmöglich

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (27. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist weg ; )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

thx....


----------



## esox82 (27. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin mike!
wieder zurück aus ibiza
diese woche kann ich leider auch nicht angeln gehn
deswegen aber am freitag...da geh ich zelten und auf karpfen angeln


----------



## esox82 (27. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo!
und,warst du noch los mit der fliege?
wie sieht denn das wasser aus?hast du unsere fliegen vielleicht gefunden


----------



## **bass** (28. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
ferien waren ziemlich anstrengend ; )
war gestern dann doch noch los jedoch hab ich flo nicht begegnet...
erstaunlich war dass das wasser, fast seinen normalpegel wieder erreicht hat, und so konnte ich gestern dann auch wunderbar mit fliege angeln, ausbeute waren ne menge döbel eine miniforelle, und ne kleine barbe die ich auf sicht mit ner nymphe fing...

später angelte ich dann noch mit der feeder, und fing nochmal drei kleine forellen ein paar döbel, und bekam auf wurm nen guten biss jedoch blieb das blei am grund hängen und musste so leider abreissen meiner meinung nach war's bestimmt ein aal... leider konnte ich keine barbe audie feeder überlisten... sah aber einige schöne fische...

nächstes mal werd ich es dort mal einen ganzen nachmittag mit feeder und futterspirale probieren 

übrigens hätte mann da auch genug platz um mal wieder ein kleines treffen zu organisieren,
mann hat da auch platz zum grillen ; ) spaziergänger kommen da normalerweise auch keine vorbei... und entenkacke gibt's dort auch nicht...

würde ja gerne fotos reinstellen aber funzt irgendwie noch immer nicht!!! aber mann hat dort einen sehr ruhigen abschnitt wo bestimmt der eine oder andere hecht sitzt, mann hat sehr starke strömung (forellen), und mann hat ne schöne flachwasserzone zum flugangeln da wäre also glaub ich für jeden etwas dabei!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hört sich doch top an


----------



## esox82 (28. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
na petri zu den tollen fängen
wo ist denn diese stelle?kannst sie ja per pn schicken


----------



## esox82 (28. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

flo,du scheinst ja gestern nichts mehr gefangen zu haben,oder?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne..nur gehakt..hatte auf ne Nymphe ne richtig fette Barbe dran...


----------



## esox82 (29. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja?wo?da wo wir waren?oder dort wo wir gefeedert hatten?
na trotzdem dann petri zu dem beinahfang!
wie kannst du am montag?
ich hab da frei,muss am dienstag erst wieder los


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

öh hal drei könnt ich da sein


----------



## esox82 (29. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,ich kann aber nur bis 17uhr bleiben,deswegen geh ich schon um 5 los


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weißte in den ferien oder am we bekommste denn arsch net hoch und in der woch schon lol


----------



## esox82 (29. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weil ich dann frei hab


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. August 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol............


----------



## BubbleFish (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:vik:Moin!

Ich habe mir gerade Eure 103 Seiten Chat gegönnt und denke hier wird mir geholfen!

Ich habe eigentlich zwei Probleme:

1) Ich bin gerade aus dem Norden nach Trier gezogen und kenne mich noch null aus!


2) Ich habe das Angeln in den letzten Jahren stark vernachlässigt und will das unbedingt ändern. (Bietet sich hier ja an)

Also, ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild von den vielen hier genannten Stellen machen und mich mal umgucken. Da ich in Lux. arbeite passt das ganz gut.

Die EILIGE Frage wäre:
Da Montag (03.09) für mich frei ist, wollte ich in den Abendstunden mal los. Ich hatte eigentlich an Aal gedacht, aber der wird hier nicht wirklich oft erwähnt. Also wohin um mal relaxt ein bissel zu angeln? Ich habe auch nicht mehr wirklich viel Material und wollte nicht gleich nen Angelladen aufkaufen.

Also Tipps sind mehr als willkommen und wenn jemand unterwegs ist, setze ich mich gern dazu und vertreibe die Fische! 

Greets

Dennis|kopfkrat


----------



## BlackLions (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen und willkommen im Board.

Kurz vor der Sauermündung (Wasserbillig) in Richtung Campingplatz klappt es ganz gut auf Aal. Schönes, dickes Wurmpaket an den Haken und los geht´s.

Petri Heil
Uwe & Moni


----------



## esox82 (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Moijen und willkommen im Board.
> 
> Kurz vor der Sauermündung (Wasserbillig) in Richtung Campingplatz klappt es ganz gut auf Aal. Schönes, dickes Wurmpaket an den Haken und los geht´s.
> 
> ...


 
dem schließe ich mich an
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@uwe+moni:
wie lief es mit den katzenwelsen?
hat's geschmeckt?


----------



## esox82 (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war übers wochenende auch angeln an unserem vereinsgewässer.ausbeute: 13 lachsforellen,4 barsche,4 giebel,2 brassen und ein spiegelkarpfen.ausserdem konnte ich 20 minuten lang einen graskarpfen an der feederrute und 20er schnur drillen,doch leider brach der 12er haken kurz vorm kerschern das kommt davon,wenn man keinen gamakatsu,sondern sensas haken benutzt


----------



## BubbleFish (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo schönen Dank schon mal für den Tipp! Leider finde ich auf keiner Karte einen Campingplatz!?

Hab mir das mal bei GoogleEarth angeguckt. Meint Ihr:
Auf der Seite bei Wasserbillig nach der Mündung in Richtung Trier oder Richtung Lux.?

Wo bekomme ich, wenn für Lux. die Tageskarte?

Ja, Fragen über Fragen, aber es ist leider echt schwer sich orientieren, wenn man sich gar nicht auskennt...

Genial wäre ein GoogleEarth Markierungspunkt per PN!?

Danke vorab!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also..Erst mal herzlich Willkommen Bubblefish..würd es in der Sauer probieren..einfach einen Köfi in der Flussmitte plazieren oder einen Tauwurm mit Pose direkt hinters Kraut..aber die Aale sind hier sehr komisch drauf..an meiner Aalstelle fang ich nur wenn der Köfi genau an einer Stelle liegt..30cm weiter nis..da gabs nur einmal einen 48cm Schnürsenkel..genau an der anderen Stelle f´ängt man ab 60cm...aufwärts...Größter Aal 85cm fetter Raubaal...

Ansonsten würde ich es direk am Ende der Steinpackungen in der Mosel probieren..außerdem schöne Beifänge wie Zander und Wels....

Kann dir nur anbieten sich uns anzuschließen...einfach fragen wann wir losziehen..und dann  kanns losgehen

Andy(esox82) und ich sind regelmäßig zusammen los

@ Andy..na ist doch ein super ergebniss...Meld dich mal wegen angeln..

mfg Flo


----------



## Mull (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und komme aus Luxemburg.

Also ich gehe meistens nach Küntzig (Clemency/Kentzeg) zum angeln, da diese Anlage nur 5 Minuten von mir entfernt ist. Dort gibt es insgesamt 3 Weiher, wobei die ersten beiden fürs Forellen Angeln angelegt sind. Hier fängt man eigentlich immer einige Forellen, egal bei welchem Wetter... Auf dem ersten Weiher gibt es auch grössere Forellen. Letzten Freitag konnte ich dort 10 normale Forellen und 2 grosse von etwa 50 cm und 1,3 Kg landen =) Jedoch habe ich da auch noch grössere gesehn.
Desweiteren sind in der Woche nur sehr wenige Angler dort.

Als Geheimtipp für Karpfen würde ich den dritten Weiher in Küntzig empfehlen. Karpfen über 10 - 15 Kg sind dort keine Seltenheit !!! Ausserdem sind dort fast nie Angler. Am besten gehts mit Boilies. Dort hab ich auch schon mal 5 Karpfen innerhalb von einem Tag gefangen. (alle zwischen 7 und 16 kg)

Ansonsten kann ich Küntzig noch empfehlen weil man dort auch sehr gut essen kann #6

mfg,
Oli


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ihhhh..Forellenweiher...mag das angeln dort nicht aber hab dort schon von guten karpfenfängen gehört..da würde mir Echternach aber mehr zusagen oder die Mosel da gibt es mehr und größere Karpfen als man denkt

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BubbleFish schrieb:


> Hallo schönen Dank schon mal für den Tipp! Leider finde ich auf keiner Karte einen Campingplatz!?
> 
> Hab mir das mal bei GoogleEarth angeguckt. Meint Ihr:
> Auf der Seite bei Wasserbillig nach der Mündung in Richtung Trier oder Richtung Lux.?
> ...


 

campingplätze gibt es viele entlang der mosel,auf deutscher und lux. seite.
tageskarte gibt es z.B. in wasserbillig direkt an der grenzbrücke (touristen-info)
also in wasserbillig kannst du es an der sauer auf aal probieren,100-200m oberhalb des einlaufes.


----------



## esox82 (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Also..Erst mal herzlich Willkommen Bubblefish..würd es in der Sauer probieren..einfach einen Köfi in der Flussmitte plazieren oder einen Tauwurm mit Pose direkt hinters Kraut..aber die Aale sind hier sehr komisch drauf..an meiner Aalstelle fang ich nur wenn der Köfi genau an einer Stelle liegt..30cm weiter nis..da gabs nur einmal einen 48cm Schnürsenkel..genau an der anderen Stelle f´ängt man ab 60cm...aufwärts...Größter Aal 85cm fetter Raubaal...
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich es direk am Ende der Steinpackungen in der Mosel probieren..außerdem schöne Beifänge wie Zander und Wels....
> 
> ...


 

naja,hätte mir mehr karpfen gewünscht!
hätte ich den graskarpfen landen können,wäre das der grösste fisch meines lebens gewesen.der hatte so um die 1m länge!
am 8. ist wieder clubangeln,also versuche ich mein glück dann noch einmal
diese woche wird es nichts mit dem angeln.bin heute und morgen am hausarbeit schreiben und ab mittwoch muss ich wieder arbeiten


----------



## esox82 (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Mull schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und komme aus Luxemburg.
> 
> Also ich gehe meistens nach Küntzig (Clemency/Kentzeg) zum angeln, da diese Anlage nur 5 Minuten von mir entfernt ist. Dort gibt es insgesamt 3 Weiher, wobei die ersten beiden fürs Forellen Angeln angelegt sind. Hier fängt man eigentlich immer einige Forellen, egal bei welchem Wetter... Auf dem ersten Weiher gibt es auch grössere Forellen. Letzten Freitag konnte ich dort 10 normale Forellen und 2 grosse von etwa 50 cm und 1,3 Kg landen =) Jedoch habe ich da auch noch grössere gesehn.
> Desweiteren sind in der Woche nur sehr wenige Angler dort.
> ...


 

Moien und willkommen im board!
jo,kentzeg kennen ech,gin och heiansdo dohinner

seitdem der neue besitzer dort ist,macht es richtig spaß dort zu angeln,denn die refos dort sind sehr schön gezeichnet und kämpfen sehr gut.
wenn du direkt dort in der gegend wohnst,dann lohnt es sich jedenfalls mal nach stockem oder fratin in belgien zu fahren.
die anlagen dort sind viel grösser und man kann dort gezielt auf lachsforellen,hechte oder karpfen angeln
mfg Andy


----------



## BubbleFish (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, Angel musste doch vertagt werden, aber ich habe mich mal ein bisschen umgeguckt. Müssen die Fische halt noch etwas Geduld haben...

Werde mir morgen erstmal eine Angelkarte für's Grenzgebiet besorgen, dann kann ich auch mal spontan starten!

Auf das Angebot mich mal anzuschließen komme ich gerne zurück! Lasst mich unbedingt wissen, wann und wo ich Euch antreffe und sofern Gott, Frau und der liebe Arbeitgeber will bin ich dabei!

Greetz

Dennis


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Klaro können auch sowas planen einfach ne pn wann du zeit hast da können wir was aus machen am we werde ich es evt. morgens mal mit der Fliege probieren


----------



## Mull (4. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja also Stockem war ich auch schon einmal und find es auch sehr gut. Leider hatte ich damals auf dem grossen See nichts gefangen doch ein Freund von mir konnte einen 1,07 Hecht landen. 
Dieses Jahr scheint Stockem jedoch geschlossen zu sein. Ich war bereits zwei Mal dort und beide Male war es dort wie ausgestorben #d

Nunja ich wollte diese oder nächste Woche mal wieder auf Hechte angeln. Ich glaube dafür ist der kleine Baggerweier von Remerschen wohl die beste Lösung. Oder kennt ihr sonst ein Gewässer wo man gut auf Hechte angeln kann. 

Ich wollte auch noch fragen, ob ihr hier im Forum auch Treffen in Luxemburg macht. Ich würde mich dafür interressieren um mal andere Angler und deren Techniken kennen zu lernen |wavey:

mfg, 
Oli :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Klaro..wenn Alex wieder aus dem Urlaub kommt planen wir das nächste....Würde dir den See von Echternach empfehlen..der Forellenbesatz wurde schon unterlassen da sie nur noch als Hechtfutter dienten..also dort kannst du noch gut Zander und Karpfen angeln

mfg Flo


----------



## BlackLions (4. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Leute,

waren am Samstag mal wieder in Reiler am Forellenteich. Wetter war einigermaßen gut und die Fangausbeute von 15 sehr schönen Forellen war auch super. Diese Woche gehts mal wieder an die Mosel oder Sauer,...mal sehen was läuft.
Haben unsere Ausrüstung ersteinmal bei Askari mit 5 Pckg. Knicklichtern zum super Preis erweitert. Ist ein echt klasse Lieferant,....und so günstig #6
Jetzt werden noch ein paar Ruten und Rollen geordert und los geht´s.:vik:

Petri Heil
Uwe & Moni


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit Askari..


----------



## BlackLions (4. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit Askari..



Hallo Florian,..in wie fern ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Qualität und Service


----------



## BubbleFish (4. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich habe mir heute mal die Sauer bei Wasserbillig angeguckt. Sieht nett aus Euer Platz! Ist da immer so viel Betrieb? 4 Angler auf 200m!? Vielleicht lesen hier schon zu viele mit? 

Werde mir jedenfalls schnellsten eine Karte besorgen. Muss es nur nach der Arbeit mal rechtzeitig nach Wasserbillig schaffen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol...also Anfang der Sauer ja da ist immer so viel allerdings angel ich da auch nur selten
Sehr gute Stellen wird man wohl nicht übers Ab erfahren..aber zeigen kann ich sie dir


----------



## BlackLions (4. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Qualität und Service




Qualitäten werden wir prüfen,...wenns nicht passt gehts zurück.#6
Zum allgemeinen Service können wir noch nicht viel sagen.#c 
Der Lieferservice war Top. Samstag bestellt und heute geliefert,...da kann man nicht meckern. :vik:
Wenn´s immer so läuft ist es o.k.:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So sah die erste Bestellung auch aus...da mit der Quali und zurück geht ja leider nicht..Hatte z.b Bissanzeiger die nach dem Zweiten angeln kaputt, wahrne Sachen bestellt  und am Ende das 3fache bezahlt ..da angeblich das Angebot vorbei war aber im Internet noch nicht aktualisiert war..stand aber auch kein Zeitraum bei usw....

Fische sowieso nur noch markengerät...hab zwar noch preiswertere Sachen aus der Anfänger Zeit die werden aber nach und nach durch hochwertige Material ersetzt...

mfg Flo


----------



## Mull (5. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja also der Echternacher See ist bestimmt nicht schlecht... Jedoch frage ich mich, ob es nicht etwas schwierig ist auf Hechte zu angeln, da man ja nur vom Ufer aus fischen kann und der See doch nicht so klein ist. 

Wo und wieviel kostet denn dort ein Erlaubnisschein?

@Flo-Zanderkönig: Sag mir dann bitte bescheit wenn ihr das nächste Treffen plant. Ich wäre gerne mal dabei #6

mfg, 
Oli  :vik:


----------



## esox82 (5. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
also der alex müsste nächste woche wieder zurück aus dem urlaub sein,dann könnten wir so langsam anfangen zu planen fürs treffen


----------



## esox82 (5. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BubbleFish schrieb:


> So, Angel musste doch vertagt werden, aber ich habe mich mal ein bisschen umgeguckt. Müssen die Fische halt noch etwas Geduld haben...
> 
> Werde mir morgen erstmal eine Angelkarte für's Grenzgebiet besorgen, dann kann ich auch mal spontan starten!
> 
> ...


 


solange du die drei zuhause lässt,bist du herzlichst willkommen


----------



## esox82 (5. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Klaro können auch sowas planen einfach ne pn wann du zeit hast da können wir was aus machen am we werde ich es evt. morgens mal mit der Fliege probieren


 
hi,
das clubangeln wurde auf den 15. verschoben,also könnte ich am samstag doch los,hätte aber lust,mit der skeletor zu spinnern|rolleyes


----------



## esox82 (5. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Mull schrieb:


> Ja also Stockem war ich auch schon einmal und find es auch sehr gut. Leider hatte ich damals auf dem grossen See nichts gefangen doch ein Freund von mir konnte einen 1,07 Hecht landen.
> Dieses Jahr scheint Stockem jedoch geschlossen zu sein. Ich war bereits zwei Mal dort und beide Male war es dort wie ausgestorben #d
> 
> Nunja ich wollte diese oder nächste Woche mal wieder auf Hechte angeln. Ich glaube dafür ist der kleine Baggerweier von Remerschen wohl die beste Lösung. Oder kennt ihr sonst ein Gewässer wo man gut auf Hechte angeln kann.
> ...


 
haben die denn ganz geschlossen?|kopfkrat
also der baggersee in remerschen ist schon gut,hatte auch schon hechte dort gefangen,aber nie waren die grösser als 30cm.habe aber auch nur gespinnert und nicht mit dem köfi probiert.
ein treffen hatten wir schon einmal,aber ein nächstes kommt sicherlich auch,denn es sind ja einige neue hier,die man ja kennen lernen möchte
wenn es soweit ist,wird es hier wieder veröffentlicht


----------



## esox82 (5. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Moijen Leute,
> 
> waren am Samstag mal wieder in Reiler am Forellenteich. Wetter war einigermaßen gut und die Fangausbeute von 15 sehr schönen Forellen war auch super. Diese Woche gehts mal wieder an die Mosel oder Sauer,...mal sehen was läuft.
> Haben unsere Ausrüstung ersteinmal bei Askari mit 5 Pckg. Knicklichtern zum super Preis erweitert. Ist ein echt klasse Lieferant,....und so günstig #6
> ...


 

petri zu den forellen!
der teich dort ist schon toll,habt ihr es auch auf hecht probiert?
zu askari:
anfangs war ich auch von denen begeistert,die ersten beiden lieferungen kamen ziemlich schnell und alles war ok,aber nach und nach wurde es schlechter; dauerte plötzlich 2-3 wochen,bis etwas ankam,dann kamen die bestellungen nur teilweise an,jedoch musste ich für alles bezahlen usw.
erst nachdem ich sie mit emails zugespamt hatte,sie sollen mir endlich meine artikel liefern,die ich bezahlt hatte,sonst würde ich gerichtlich vorgehen,kamen meine sachen an,jedoch musste ich dennoch ein sperrgutzuschlag bezahlen:v

seitdem bestelle ich nichts mehr dort!wie es jetzt in den läden aussieht weiss ich nicht,aber online bestellen,nie wieder!
jetzt bestelle ich nur noch bei schirmer,kassel u.ä.,mit welchen ich schon telefoniert habe und sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht habe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hi,
> das clubangeln wurde auf den 15. verschoben,also könnte ich am samstag doch los,hätte aber lust,mit der skeletor zu spinnern|rolleyes


 

Ähhh muss arbeiten ab 17Uhr hab ich Zeit sollen wir abends dann auf Zander,Wels oder Aal???


----------



## esox82 (5. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann leider nicht bis spät abends bleiben,deswegen wollte ich nach kanach spinnern und auf karpfen los.kannst du nicht verschieben?dann könnt ich gleich fragen,ob ich nicht-mitglieder mitbringen darf


----------



## **bass** (6. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
meld mich auch mal wieder... frag mich wo ihr euch alle rumtreibt begegne einfach niemanden mehr, oder geht ihr jetzt wieder eher an die mosel???

war vor allem mit fliege unterwegs, fing endlich meine erste äsche auf fliege hat schön gekämpft bei gerade mal 30cm... ansonsten fing ich einige nasen und döbel im überfluss waren auch einige 50ger dabei... hab jetzt die letzten tage einige barsche sogar verhaftet auf bachflohkrebs -imitat...
ansonsten hab gesehen wo sich einige dicke nasen und barben rumtreiben muss mal mit futterkorb losziehen... 

hat schon jemand von euch auf futterkorb nasen gefangen??? wird wohl nicht die beste methode sein, aber die strömung ist dort so stark dass angeln mit pose unmöglich ist...

hab an nem wehr ein ü-meteraal gefunden dick wie ein arm, bekam wohl die turbine zu spüren war hinterm kopf eingeschnitten...

ausserdem konnte ich einen schön gezeichneten 65er hecht in der sauer auf köfi fangen...

wollte auch mal wissen mit welchen nymphen ihr bevorzugt angelt? nehmt ihr goldkopf oder eher leichtere varianten?

musste leider heute erfahren dass ich nächsten samstag arbeiten muss! dann ist nämlich die eröffnung vom grossen baggersee, also kann ich da erst am sonntag hin... aber trozdem würd ich gerne abends noch den einen oder anderen bericht vo euch lesen falls jemand geht! und ich würde gehen vor allem wenn jemand auf rotauge und hecht aus ist...

hab meine methode jetzt gefunden, muss sie nur noch testen ; ) dieses jahr geht's nämlich mit luftballons auf großhecht ; )))


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi..nehme meistens Goko Nymphen damit um die Barben zu erwischen..kommt aber immer auf die Situation und das Gewässer an...

mfg Flo


----------



## BubbleFish (7. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auch wenn es mit dem Angel zeitlich noch nicht klappt, habe ich schon mal nen blick in den Keller geworfen.

Jetzt muss mal nachgerüstet werden...

Hab mich mal ein bissel schlau gemacht und bräuchte mal Tipps in Richtung Feederrute. Was hab ihr im Einsatz für die Flüsse hier in der Gegend? - Länge, Wg... 
;+
Vielleicht sogar ein bestimmtes Model das empfehlenswert ist?


----------



## esox82 (7. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,
also feederrute für die mosel so um die 3,6-3,9m wg bis +/-150gr
für die sauer 3-3,6m  wg bis +/-60gr


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In der Sauer reichen Körbe zwischen 10-30g Mosel je nach Stelle und Wasserstand 30-120g..

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (8. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und dafür eignen sich ruten mit den WGs von +/-60gr bezw. +/-150gr


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Joar is klar Andy

mfg Flo


----------



## BubbleFish (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich fasse das mal zusammen...

Die Rute müsste so zwischen 3 und 4m lang sein und ein Wurfgewicht von 10-180gr haben. |kopfkrat

Da wir jetzt ungefähr das gesamte Angebot umfasst haben, nehme ich mal den 50/50 Joker! Das mit dem Publikum ist ja mal gründlich daneben gegangen! 
#q

Nein, im Ernst hab schon verstanden. Die Sauer ist noch ne Nummer kleiner, von daher macht etwas feineres Material Sinn. Unter den Ausflugsdampfern der Mosel geht es da sicher schon mehr zur Sache...

Werde mir wohl noch mal Gedanken machen müssen... Ich dachte ich komme da mal locker raus. Kauf mir so die golden Mitte und hab meinen Spass.

Ich denke ich habe trotzdem ne Idee bekommen und dafür schon mal DANKE #6

Wenn Ihr dann demnächst an der Sauer jemanden seht der mit der oberen Hälfte einer 6m Brandungsrute sitzt, bin ich das!


----------



## esox82 (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bubblefish:
also empfehlen für die mosel kann ich dir die sänger spirit one heavy feeder,preis liegt bei +/-60€
für die sauer bekommst du auch noch ein kleineres model der spirit one serie
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Joar is klar Andy
> 
> mfg Flo


 

zweifelst du etwa an mir?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> zweifelst du etwa an mir?


 
Ich???#c|kopfkrat  Niemals#d:q


Du kommst mit ner 120-180gr Feederrute auch in der Sauer zurecht Einfach die feinste Spitze drauf und es geht super wenn du diese überhaupt brauchst...

Falls du diese Woche Zeit hast melde dich mal wollte warscheinlich ne Runde twitchen gehen

mfg Flo


----------



## COPAL1965 (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo bin neu hier im Forum,und wollte Euch nur mal begrüssen!

Ich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Woher kommst du denn???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und natürlich Wilkommen an Bo(a)rd


----------



## COPAL1965 (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich wohne an der deutsch-luxemburgischen Grenze und würde mich
sehr über Tipps zum Angeln von euch freuen!

Also dann bis demnächst,gruss Harry.


----------



## COPAL1965 (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aus Nittel.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Boahr unsere Gemeinschaft wird ja immer größer

Sag mal soviel wenn Alex wieder aus dem Urlaub ist wird das nächste Treffen geplant...
Also bist herzlich eingeladen...

Kannst die ja mal kurz vorstellen..Alter,Zielfisch usw...alles andere über uns findest du hier


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ toaster....du kannst hier auch mal was schreiben und nicht immer nur lesen


----------



## COPAL1965 (9. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

okay,werde mich mal demnächst näher vorstellen.

bis dann.


----------



## AL3X (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo leute und einen gruß an alle neue ! bin wieder zurück aus dem urlaub #h  hoffe doch ihr habt ordentlich was zum berrichten ? :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja bei dem Wetter nicht wirklich

Und wie war dein Urlaub???...Na dann können wir ja das nächste Treffen planen

mfg Flo


----------



## BlackLions (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nabend Leute,

wir waren gestern mit 10 Mann an der Sauer in Mesenich an beiden Ufern. Aber absolut tote Hose. Mit dem Nachen, der Fliege, der Feeder und mit Pose ,...alles probiert und nichts.#q Kein Biss, kein Zuppler.
Gegen Mittag hat Moni endlich eine Nase mit 47cm an den Haken bekommen,..und das beim einwerfen.|kopfkrat Das war es dann auch schon.;+
Den Tag werden wir als ruhigen und erholsamen Sonntag mit wechselndem Wetter abhaken.#6

Petri Heil
Uwe & Moni


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also falls jemand Interesse hat am Sonntag werde ich definitiv angeln gehen..entweder die Moselrunde(nähere Infos hierzu per pn)oder mal den Baggerweiher vom Remerschen abchecken..wenn sich jemand anschließt würde ich auch nach Echternach gehen...

mfg Flo


----------



## BubbleFish (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Uwe & Moni

ich muss Euch zweien mal "off-topic" zu Eurer Signatur gratulieren!

Bei jedem Beitrag grinse ich aufs neue!!!
|muahah:


----------



## COPAL1965 (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,ich habe mich gestern zum erstenmal hier im AB angemeldet,weil ich
begeisterter Angler bin, und und dieses Forum mit seinen Mitgledern und Beiträgen
sehr schätze.

Ich wohne in Nittel,arbeite in Luxemburg und angle gerne an Mosel


----------



## BlackLions (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BubbleFish schrieb:


> @Uwe & Moni
> 
> ich muss Euch zweien mal "off-topic" zu Eurer Signatur gratulieren!
> 
> ...




DANKE!:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol..davon gibt es auch T-Shirts..@bubble hier gibt es kein offtopic


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Keiner von euch Bock am Sonntag paar Zander und Barsche zocken..und netten Hechtbeifang?


----------



## BlackLions (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe mich gestern zum erstenmal hier im AB angemeldet,weil ich
> begeisterter Angler bin, und und dieses Forum mit seinen Mitgledern und Beiträgen
> sehr schätze.
> 
> Ich wohne in Nittel,arbeite in Luxemburg und angle gerne an Mosel



Hallo Copal,

willkommen.
In Nittel soll man auch sehr gut angeln können,...oder ist das nur ein Gerücht? Meistens sitzen die Jungs ja auf der lux. Seite.


----------



## BubbleFish (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Man, hier ist richtig was los heute!...

Kurz zum Thema "off-topic" @Flo: Wetten mir fällt ein Thema ein und Du bereust Deine Aussage schnell!? *g*

Zum WICHTIGEN Thema Angeln: Am WE bin ich "leider" in der alten Heimat Bremen, aber wenn bei diesem TOP Wetter jemand mal die frühen Abendstunden in der Woche los ist, würde ich mich über ne kurze PN freuen. Ich komme dann nach der Arbeit mal rum - je nach Uhrzeit mit ner Angel und / oder nem Bierchen!

Greetz


----------



## COPAL1965 (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,ich habe mich gestern zu
erstenmal hier im AB angemeldet,weil ich
begeisterter Angler bin, und und dieses Forum mit seinen Mitgledern und Beiträgen
sehr schätze.

Ich wohne in Nittel,arbeite in Luxemburg und angle gerne an Mosel und Sauer!

Da ich ca.20 Jahre nicht angeln war,würde ich mich über Tips und gute Ratschläge eurerseits  sehr freuen.

Dadurch das mich das Angelfieber gepackt hat,war ich in den letzten 3 Monaten mindestens 3-4 die Woche angeln.

Da ich letzte Woche eine Karpfenangel gekauft habe,wäre ich über Infos sehr dankbar!

Am liebsten angle ich mit meiner 7 m Angelrute mit Pose,was mir sehr viel Spass macht!

Gruss Harry.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wir philosophieren hier eigentlich über Gott und die Welt...so klinkmich mal aus...bin in ner Stunde nach Basketball wieder da..lese in den Pausen mal kurz...

@ Bubble..Pn ist raus


----------



## COPAL1965 (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Blacklions

Ja recht haste,ich sitze auch immer in Grevenmacher oder Machtum weil man dort super
Plätze hat,und auch das Auto direkt dabei hat,auf deutscher Seite musst du auf den Ratweg fahren,und das gibt ewig Stress mit den Radlern!


----------



## COPAL1965 (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja ja diese Radfahrer#q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also mit dennen hatten wir auch schon streß aber wenn Andy kommt machen die nix mehr..Gott lob das Spinnfischen..so mal weiter basketball gucken


----------



## COPAL1965 (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dat Basketball kannste vergessen,die blamieren sich ganz schön:c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

looooooooooooooooooool....wenn man das noch Blamage nennen kann


----------



## AL3X (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Naja bei dem Wetter nicht wirklich
> 
> Und wie war dein Urlaub???...Na dann können wir ja das nächste Treffen planen
> 
> mfg Flo


naja ganz ok bis auf die hitze  und beim treffen bin ich natürlich dabei :m


----------



## AL3X (10. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe mich gestern zu
> erstenmal hier im AB angemeldet,weil ich
> begeisterter Angler bin, und und dieses Forum mit seinen Mitgledern und Beiträgen
> sehr schätze.
> ...


was für infos brauchst du den ?


----------



## COPAL1965 (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,Tips vom Karpfenangeln wäre ganz gut#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Echternach.... Oder Mosel..aber in der Mosel sehr starkes Gerät und lange und viel anfüttern


----------



## COPAL1965 (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, bin eigentlich immer zwischen Grevenmacher und Machtum!
Wie weit soll ich eigentlich vom Ufer auslegen um Karpfen zu fangen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Spazieren gehen und beobachten vor allem vor und hinter Stauwehren und dort wo die Mosel langsamer fließt..gibt es viel Karpfen würde sagen auf 30-30m hast du gute Chancen kommt drauf an wo sie stehen..musst sie halt finden und mit min. 3kg am Tag anfüttern das eine Woche lang und du wirst gute Chancen haben...

Würde Echternach trotzdem vorziehen

mfg Flo


----------



## COPAL1965 (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

okay,dann werde ich mal die augen aufhalten,und mir Futter besorgen zum anfüttern:m

Danke für deinen Tipp,werde wohl heute nachmittag noch ein bisschen angeln gehen!:vik:

Gruss  Harry.


----------



## **bass** (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

erstmal: herzlich wilkommen COPAL1965!!!

kurz zum karpfenangeln an der mosel... fütter zwei wochen an (nicht mit boilies!) und dann gehst du dort einfach angeln die karpfen in der mosel wandern nämlich sehr viel, und finden sich dort ein wo sie was zu fressen finden... würde aber nicht so weit raus angeln sondern eher so auf zehn bis zwanzig meter... die meisten die ich kenne haben ihre alle ziemlich nah am ufer gefangen ob nun 4 pfünder oder vierzig pfünder... 

@flo

du hattest mir eine fliege genannt, bin jedoch genau wie mit den ruten eigentlich gar nicht bewandert mit namen... kannst du nicht mal ein bild reinstellen, suche beschwerte nymphen also wenn jemand ein tipp hat? (aber bitte kein onlineshop...)

war jetzt noch mal ein paar mal los, die fänge fielen aber kleiner aus, das heisst kleinere fische, wo jetzt das wasser wieder einen niedrigeren pegel erreicht hat sind die fische wieder in die strömung ausgewischen und da ist es schwierig sie mit fliege zu knacken... hab dafür aber ne menge döbel im hechthappenformat gefangen!!! hatte ein paar angler begnet die zusammen etwa ein dutzend barben im 60ger format gefangen hatten, alles auf käse und frühstücksfleisch!!! hatten allerdings am tag zuvor schon angefüttert!

glaub werd mich am freitag mal mit kleinstfliege auf köfis versuchen, denn da ich am samstag nun doch villeicht frei hab brauch ich ja köfis vür den baggersee ; )

war noch niemand von euch am ufer von langsur angeln, gleich hinter wasserbillig an der deutschen seite dort befindet sich auch ne brücke... seh dort nämlich immer angler...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn du dort jemanden mit der Fliege siehst bin ich das

Also ich schrieb dir Goko-Nmphe...d.h nix anderes wie Golfkopf Nymphe..ich bekomme meine Fliege hierher.. Er bindet mir meine Fliegen und ist außerdem mein Mentor auf dem langen Weg zum richtig guten Fliegenfischer

Bin jetzt mal von einem Stauwehr ausgegangen dort hat man mehr Wasserfläche und die Fische stehen auch weiter vom Ufer da dort der Hauptstrom ja auch weiter entfernt ist....würde es zwischen der Hauptstromkante und dem Ende der Steinpackungen versuchen

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher wo du meinst... ist das dort wo es dieses alte wehr gibt, hast ja oberhalb ruhiges wasser und unterhalb dann den strömenden teil? gleich unten wo das wasser wieder ruhiger wird gibt's in den frühen abendstunden mächtige nasen wenn das dich reizt...

was fängt mann den so in langsur, wird wohl zu ruhig sein für die barben??? aber sieht auch irgendwie nach hecht aus... war letztens auch in meschtreft (wird das jetzt so geschrieben???) jedoch ausser einer nase nix aber die schnellen dort sehen schon geil aus...

ich amüsier mich immer noch in rosport werd wenn ich am donnerstag frei bekomme mal den ganzen tag dahin (warscheinlich mit futterkorb) weis nur noch nicht ob ich es etwas unterhalb in der stromschnelle versuchen soll, oder irgendwie gleich am wehr bräuchte noch einige barben für dieses jahr denn gleich werd ich wohl wieder komplett den räubern verfallen ; )


----------



## COPAL1965 (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

merci bass,werde deinen rat befolgen!

was


----------



## COPAL1965 (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was würdest du den zum füttern der karpfen nehmen?

Gruss Harry.


----------



## AL3X (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bass mit den barben kann ich dir helfen :q  ich zeige dir mal meinen hotspot da sind immer brassen und barben dabei


----------



## AL3X (11. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> was würdest du den zum füttern der karpfen nehmen?
> 
> Gruss Harry.



hmm futterpartikel hanf, mais, frolic , melisse etc da gibt es sehr viel . das hängt auch von der wärme vom wasser , wetter jahreszeit ......... ab .  du musst dir dein passendes futter anmischen  für deinen futterplatz . aber so auf die schnelle würde ich frolic empfehlen .


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo donnere eine Woche lang jeden Tag 3-4kg Frolic rein dann müsste was gehen...

@ Bass genau da wo die Insel in der Sauer ist also mit der Fliege hatte ich dort schon Barbe,Bafo und Döbel

Fette Barben gibt es ab Langsur aufwärts..am besten Richtung Echternacherbrück also hoch Richtung Bollendorf..



mfg Flo


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@AL3X

Danke,ich probiers mal mit dem Frolic,net dat die Karpfen
nachher bellen!
#v#v#v


----------



## **bass** (12. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

würde gerne mal nen anderen spot mit dir befischen ; ) werd diese woche aber nochmal dort probieren hab nämlich so einige schöne fische gesichtet, mal schauen...

@copal 
frolic ist gut aber mit hartmais glaub ich fangen sie mehr....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Boillies funktionieren auch nur ist ein teurer Spaß jeden Tag zwei Wochen lang 3-4kg boillies rein zu schmeißen..

Mit Frolic sollte was gehen...Hartmais wäremir einfach zu klein will ja Karpfen und keine Brassen obwohl die Brassen die auch nehmen


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

ich werde mir eine stelle mit allem möglichen anfüttern,
und dann schauen was dabei raus kommt#c

Das Stippangeln ist sowieso mein Favorit!#6#6

Wenn jemand gerne dicke Brassen angeln möchte,dem
könnte ich eine gute Stelle empfehlen#v#v


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:q:qoder wie manche sagen Klodeckel


----------



## AL3X (12. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> würde gerne mal nen anderen spot mit dir befischen ; ) werd diese woche aber nochmal dort probieren hab nämlich so einige schöne fische gesichtet, mal schauen...
> 
> ...


jo klar aber gerne doch :vik:  aber für brassen und barben habe ich ne gute stelle  da fängts fast immer ein paar barben um die 4-6 pfund


----------



## AL3X (12. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> :q:qoder wie manche sagen Klodeckel



für brassen ist die ganze mosel ein hotspot :m


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> jo klar aber gerne doch :vik: aber für brassen und barben habe ich ne gute stelle  da fängts fast immer ein paar barben um die 4-6 pfund


 

is die stelle top secret,oder verrätst du sie mir auch:vik:


----------



## AL3X (12. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht böse gemeint  aber vorerst top secret .

wann kommt andi mal wieder on ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der hockt hinter seinen Hausarbeiten Alex
Nächste Woche wollten wir auf Wels und Zander mit Köfi gehen...

mfg Flo


----------



## COPAL1965 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@AL3X

Kein Problem,würde auch nicht jedem x-beliebigen
alles erzählen#d#d


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn du länger hier bist und mal auf nem Treffen warst wirst du auch noch den ein oder anderen Hotspot kennlernen


----------



## COPAL1965 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja klar gerne#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Warum gibt es nur soviele Gufiruten ich kann mich nicht entscheiden..Am geilsten wäre ne Harrison


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh,hier war ja was los.....
dann post ich mal zurück....


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu hier im Forum,und wollte Euch nur mal begrüssen!
> 
> Ich


 

hallo und willkommen on board!
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Boahr unsere Gemeinschaft wird ja immer größer
> 
> Sag mal soviel wenn Alex wieder aus dem Urlaub ist wird das nächste Treffen geplant...
> Also bist herzlich eingeladen...
> ...


 
nun ist er ja wieder da,also können wir loslegen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha..am Sonntag wird Remerschen gerockt


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ toaster....du kannst hier auch mal was schreiben und nicht immer nur lesen


 
der hat wohl keine tastatur


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> hallo leute und einen gruß an alle neue ! bin wieder zurück aus dem urlaub #h hoffe doch ihr habt ordentlich was zum berrichten ? :m


 
herzlich willkommen zurück,alex!
wie war es denn?
gut geangelt und farbe bekommen?


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Also falls jemand Interesse hat am Sonntag werde ich definitiv angeln gehen..entweder die Moselrunde(nähere Infos hierzu per pn)oder mal den Baggerweiher vom Remerschen abchecken..wenn sich jemand anschließt würde ich auch nach Echternach gehen...
> 
> mfg Flo


 
wie sieht's denn morgen für dich aus????


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe mich gestern zu
> erstenmal hier im AB angemeldet,weil ich
> begeisterter Angler bin, und und dieses Forum mit seinen Mitgledern und Beiträgen
> sehr schätze.
> ...


 

was für eine karpfenrute hast du dir denn gekauft,vielleicht kann ich dir helfen?


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Also mit dennen hatten wir auch schon streß aber wenn Andy kommt machen die nix mehr..Gott lob das Spinnfischen..so mal weiter basketball gucken


 
die konnten froh sein,dass ich sie zu spät bemerkt habe.....|krach:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Samstagabend und Sonntag geht


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Echternach.... Oder Mosel..aber in der Mosel sehr starkes Gerät und lange und viel anfüttern


 
SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHR viel anfüttern


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Spazieren gehen und beobachten vor allem vor und hinter Stauwehren und dort wo die Mosel langsamer fließt..gibt es viel Karpfen würde sagen auf 30-30m hast du gute Chancen kommt drauf an wo sie stehen..musst sie halt finden und mit min. 3kg am Tag anfüttern das eine Woche lang und du wirst gute Chancen haben...
> 
> Würde Echternach trotzdem vorziehen
> 
> mfg Flo


 

DITO!
einfach reinschmeissen bringt nichts,da musst du schon kucken gehen


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> was würdest du den zum füttern der karpfen nehmen?
> 
> Gruss Harry.


 

frolic oder hartmais,boilies werden weggespült und es wird sehr teuer!!!!


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Boillies funktionieren auch nur ist ein teurer Spaß jeden Tag zwei Wochen lang 3-4kg boillies rein zu schmeißen..
> 
> Mit Frolic sollte was gehen...Hartmais wäremir einfach zu klein will ja Karpfen und keine Brassen obwohl die Brassen die auch nehmen


 

ne grosse maiskette am haar oder clip,dann trauen sich die klodeckel nicht mehr


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha...


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> jo klar aber gerne doch :vik: aber für brassen und barben habe ich ne gute stelle  da fängts fast immer ein paar barben um die 4-6 pfund


 
ich weiss,wo diese stelle ist:vik:


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Der hockt hinter seinen Hausarbeiten Alex
> Nächste Woche wollten wir auf Wels und Zander mit Köfi gehen...
> 
> mfg Flo


 
hab montag und dienstag frei


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hab montag und dienstag frei


 
Allet kloar:q



esox82 schrieb:


> ich weiss,wo diese stelle ist:vik:


 
Ich auch:q


Hör mal auf zuspammen ein Posting reicht auch#6:vik:


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Allet kloar:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hab nur auf alle posts geantwortet


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann wärst du morgen noch nicht fertig


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab mich ja kurz gefasst
wie sieht es mit dem treffen aus?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

joar würde sagen alle bei dir zum kuchen essen


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aber bier nicht vergessen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol würde sagen Remerschen, Echternach oder Mosel/Sauer....wieder mit Grill,Bier und Angeln


----------



## esox82 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo genau!
aber ohne radfahrer.....rrrrrr
so,ich muss weg....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bye...


----------



## COPAL1965 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> was für eine karpfenrute hast du dir denn gekauft,vielleicht kann ich dir helfen?


 

Hallo,ich habe mir eine Balzer Diabolo III Karpfenrute mit
einer Balzer DLX 900 BR Freilaufrolle gekauft!:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Juhu in 2 Wochen bestell ich mir ne Hangebaute Rute auf nen Harriso Vhf 75 Blank..der Hammer das Teil Genau so wie ich sie haben will


----------



## COPAL1965 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was hast du denn vor mit ihr?#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Angeln


----------



## COPAL1965 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Is net wahr#v#v


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol Spinnfischen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zum Gufinieren


----------



## COPAL1965 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

denk dran basketball um 21.30 im DSF,good bye Germany
#h#h#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Joar..guck gerade noch verschiedene Ringe und Rollenhalter an


----------



## COPAL1965 (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Joar..guck gerade noch verschiedene Ringe und Rollenhalter an


 
na dann viel spass,und bis demnächst|gutenach


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Okay bis dann..wenn sie fertig ist dürft ihr auch alle das Foto besabbern


----------



## AL3X (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Juhu in 2 Wochen bestell ich mir ne Hangebaute Rute auf nen Harriso Vhf 75 Blank..der Hammer das Teil Genau so wie ich sie haben will



kostet ihr geld aber die hast du dein ganzes lebenlang wenn du sie pflegst  ist ihr geld wert #6


----------



## AL3X (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mist kann am we leider nicht nach remerschen :c müssen die hecht halt noch warten |supergri 

@ andi morgen frage ich wegen den wobblern nach .

wann sollen wir bestellen ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha bin auf jedenfall am Sonntag da...


----------



## esox82 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe mir eine Balzer Diabolo III Karpfenrute mit
> einer Balzer DLX 900 BR Freilaufrolle gekauft!:vik:


 
hi,
ist das nicht eine telerute?|kopfkrat
naja,von telekarpfenruten bin ich nicht so begeistert.aber da ich deine rute nicht kenne,kann ich nicht sagen,ob sie gut oder schlecht ist.
ich hab mir jetzt ne neue karpfenrute zugelegt:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...775_54_932_931_947_962_1686&products_id=35343

die rolle sieht ja nicht schlecht aus,wiegt die nur 265gr???
hab das so bei google gefunden#c
ich hab mir folgende zur rute gekauft:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...hp?cPath=775_25_1031_31_330&products_id=35350

hast du deine combo denn schon testen können?


----------



## esox82 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Juhu in 2 Wochen bestell ich mir ne Hangebaute Rute auf nen Harriso Vhf 75 Blank..der Hammer das Teil Genau so wie ich sie haben will


 

und das ohne meine quantum vorher getestet zu haben#d|gr:|uhoh::c


----------



## esox82 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Okay bis dann..wenn sie fertig ist dürft ihr auch alle das Foto besabbern


 

ich will sie aber auch testen!!!!!!!!


----------



## esox82 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> mist kann am we leider nicht nach remerschen :c müssen die hecht halt noch warten |supergri
> 
> @ andi morgen frage ich wegen den wobblern nach .
> 
> wann sollen wir bestellen ?


 

hi,mit den wobblern hat sich erledigt,die hab ich im decathlon in einer ramschkiste gefunden: rapala wobbler der grösse 3+5cm in allen farben und sogar jointed rapala in 5cm,alle nur für 2,5€


aber haken wollten wir ja noch bestellen.....


----------



## **bass** (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,

wie vorgesehen war ich gestern auf barbenjagd, leider aber nur nachmittags musste arbeiten... 

gestern an der sauer angekommen musste ich mich nur noch für eine der beiden stellen entscheiden wo ich sie beangeln wollte. sache war aber schnell klar da ich zu der einen stelle mit meinem wagen nicht hin kam hatte nach zwei metern bereits das halbe feld am auto hängen... also muss mich mal einer von euch mit dorthin mitnehmen ; )

geangelt hab ich dann mit futterkorb mitten in der hauptströmung, da sie nicht zu stark war konnte ich meine 50gr futterkörbe benutzen...

futtermischung war wie folgt 2kg sensas 3000 tanche
1kg sensas 3000 barbeau
0.5kg grobgemahlener hanf
0.5kg heilbutt pellets
geangelt hab ich mit pellets und maden...

nach einer stunde bekam ich den ersten biss und fing auch gleich ne schöne 70ger barbe, war mal wieder ein geiles gefühl so ein teil in der strömung zu drillen... danach folgten nochmal zwei kleinere etwa 50cm... alle auf maden
entschied mich anschliessend es mit pellets zu probieren, und bekam auch kurz nach einwurf ein biss jedoch hielt das vorfach nicht ; ) anschliessend noch ein biss hatte einen kurzen drill etwa 30sek und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sah ich den rücken eines kleinen spieglers der aber leider auschlitzte... danach war sendepause für ne stunde... also wieder maden ran und konnte dann noch ne 60ger barbe verhaften...

leider war es das dann auch mit den barben denn anschliessend fing ich noch 7!!! 50ger brassen und das mitten in der strömung diese bissen auf pellets und maden... dabei ging ich extra in die harte strömung um diese zu umgehen aber anscheinend scheint das futter denen geschmeckt zu haben... dazwischen verirrte sich dann noch ein kleiner aal an meinen maden... und das wars dann auch mit den fischen... fing einige brassen während dem der futterkorb über den grund rollte

also ein gelungener nachmittag wäre nur gut gewesen wenn die brassen weggeblieben wären, haben vermutlich die barben verscheucht...
werde auf jedenfall nächste woche noch mal dahin, versuch es dann auch mal mit frühstücksfleisch und käse mal schauen ob die brassen dann weg bleiben oder villeicht mal ohne anfüttern... mal sehen probieren geht über studieren ; )

übrigens ist es möglich dass ich am sonntag auch mal am baggerweiher mit spinncombo vorbei komme...


----------



## esox82 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moien mike!
na petri zu den fängen,da war ja was los!
wo warst du denn hin?


----------



## **bass** (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war gleich hinterm e-werk zwischen bour und rosport, werd heute mittag nochmal dahin, hoffe der platz ist wieder frei...

also wenn du bock auf ein bier und paar fische hast bin dort, glaub werd mir auch gleich ein paar döbel mit der fliege fangen für morgen ; )

also ich bin weg und diesmal mit fotohandy denn die berichte sind doch trockenwenn es keine fotos dazu gibt...

 bis dann


----------



## COPAL1965 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hi,
> ist das nicht eine telerute?|kopfkrat
> naja,von telekarpfenruten bin ich nicht so begeistert.aber da ich deine rute nicht kenne,kann ich nicht sagen,ob sie gut oder schlecht ist.
> ich hab mir jetzt ne neue karpfenrute zugelegt:
> ...


 
Hallo,ja klar hatte sie schon 2 mal mit,habe zwar nix gefangen,aber sie liegt mir gut in der Hand!:m

Wegen Platzmangel im Kofferraum habe ich mir die Telerute genommen,der ich heute evt.noch einen Einsatz könne,mir natürlich auch|supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dickes Petrie Mike...

@ Copal für was kann man denn die Rückbank umlegen wenn ich da an Andys Auto denke mit der 1,80cm einteiligen twitchrute das passt auch

@ Andy...wenn du sie nicht kaputt machst oder mit ihr das Wasser besuchen gehst gerne..natürlich nur da wo keine Enten******* liegt

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dickes petri mike ! 
brauchst du auch gamakatsu haken ?


----------



## esox82 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> war gleich hinterm e-werk zwischen bour und rosport, werd heute mittag nochmal dahin, hoffe der platz ist wieder frei...
> 
> also wenn du bock auf ein bier und paar fische hast bin dort, glaub werd mir auch gleich ein paar döbel mit der fliege fangen für morgen ; )
> 
> ...


 

werde erst wohl am montag an die mosel/sauer gehen können
wünsche dir aber dicke fische!


----------



## esox82 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> Hallo,ja klar hatte sie schon 2 mal mit,habe zwar nix gefangen,aber sie liegt mir gut in der Hand!:m
> 
> Wegen Platzmangel im Kofferraum habe ich mir die Telerute genommen,der ich heute evt.noch einen Einsatz könne,mir natürlich auch|supergri


 
es gibt doch auch 2 oder 3 geteilte steckruten
viel erfolg!


----------



## esox82 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Dickes Petrie Mike...
> 
> @ Copal für was kann man denn die Rückbank umlegen wenn ich da an Andys Auto denke mit der 1,80cm einteiligen twitchrute das passt auch
> 
> ...


 
zum glück ist die stelle ja jetzt wieder unter wasser
dann können wir ja mal die ruten vergleichen,der rest ist ja sowieso gleich
wenn du interessiert bist,die spiderwire sehr billig zu bekommen,dann schick ich dir einen link


----------



## esox82 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> dickes petri mike !
> brauchst du auch gamakatsu haken ?


 
wir sollten uns mal eine liste zulegen,um aufzuschreiben,wer was haben möchte.....|kopfkrat


----------



## COPAL1965 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Flo,

bei mir kann man eine Rückbank zurücklegen:c

Bin gerade vom angeln nach Hause gekommen,war super Wetter heute.#a


----------



## COPAL1965 (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sorry,keine Rückbank zurücklegen:c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha..mim Smart zum angeln

Wie der Rest ist gleich??? Kommt ne Japan Twinpower drauf Den Link kann ich mir schon denken Berede gerade mit Mad das Design..von den Harrison freaks wie Gerrit habe ich gerade erfahren das die noch 1-2 Ligen über den teuren Shimanoruten alla Aspire und co. liegen Ich bekomm sie aber wieder


----------



## AL3X (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> wir sollten uns mal eine liste zulegen,um aufzuschreiben,wer was haben möchte.....|kopfkrat


jop das wer nicht schlecht könnt ja eine pm an mich schicken und stichtag ist nächste woche freitag oder so ? ist das ok ?


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> sorry,keine Rückbank zurücklegen:c


 
dann wird es zeit,ein grösseres auto zu auto zu kaufen


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Oha..mim Smart zum angeln
> 
> Wie der Rest ist gleich??? Kommt ne Japan Twinpower drauf Den Link kann ich mir schon denken Berede gerade mit Mad das Design..von den Harrison freaks wie Gerrit habe ich gerade erfahren das die noch 1-2 Ligen über den teuren Shimanoruten alla Aspire und co. liegen Ich bekomm sie aber wieder


 
wie,keine red arc?|bigeyes
welchen link glaubst du,dass es ist?
die kostet dort 17,95€ für 270m!


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> jop das wer nicht schlecht könnt ja eine pm an mich schicken und stichtag ist nächste woche freitag oder so ? ist das ok ?


 
jo,da bin ich dabei
freitag wäre ok
muss nur noch kucken,was ich alles brauch,also kommt die pn erst morgen oder montag


----------



## COPAL1965 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> dann wird es zeit,ein grösseres auto zu auto zu kaufen


 

|splat2:|splat2:|splat2:


|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Andy: Nö ne Japa Twin Powe, Würde sagen den Link den ich dir gegeben habe, wie war dein Vereinsangeln???


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ Andy: Nö ne Japa Twin Powe, Würde sagen den Link den ich dir gegeben habe, wie war dein Vereinsangeln???


 
nein,nicht der link
war nicht zum vereinsangeln,musste büffeln
werde es aber am dienstag nachholen
wie hast du montag zeit?


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> |splat2:|splat2:|splat2:
> 
> 
> |kopfkrat


 

oh,da hab ich mich wohl verschrieben|uhoh:
wollte eigentlich schreiben,dass du dir ein grösseres auto zulegen solltest,oder wenigstens eins,wo du die rückbank umlegen kannst


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

öhm ab 14.20Uhr könnt ich in lux. sein...Naja da kostet sie das selbe...Freu mich schon so..muss nur noch die Abschlusskappe aussuchen und dann noch die Abmessungen dann geht sie in Auftrag Einfach nur Hammer und der Preis ist auch sehr fair tipp bekommst vuer deiner gufiruten dafür Morgen gehts nach Remerschen wie lang bist du den von du weißt schon wem aufgehalten???


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bin bis 19uhr nicht zu erreichen
hast du mal ein link,wo du sie dir aussuchst?
14:20 geht doch,dann könnten wir ja noch spinnern oder köfi auslegen....


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin auch gerade dabei zu kucken,welche medium spin-combo ich mir zulegen soll....die sportex carat spin sieht schon toll aus...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

medium? o-30/40?

Na den hast du ja schon kannst mir deinen aber gerne per pn schicken schwanke noch zwischen SP, Tufline xp und PP


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein,hab eher den link für die harrison gemeint....


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die PP soll super sein!
jo,10-45gr sportex,speedmaster,skeletor.....


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

rolle auch twin power,oder technium oder sogar die wft,die ich in der UL version habe,die ist einfach der hammer!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Öhm lass dir eine auf nem Sportex Blank aufbauen..Harrison Vhf 75 ist doch nur der Blank..die Rute besteht bis jetzt nur aus Einzelteilen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hol mir ne Japan TP die ist besser


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so,muss nun leider los,kannst mir ja noch smsen,ansonsten bin ich morgen wieder im AB,so gegen 14uhr....
CU


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dafür brauch ich aber ein link
für rute und rolle


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und du holst sie dir zum gufinieren,oder?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oki mach ich per pn aber welche Ruute das sind doch nur Teile...

cu


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also bei MAD?
so,bin jetzt aber weg...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo Mad baut sie auf nen Harrison Blank auf mit diversen Teilen Jo zum Gufinieren Aber du hast ja ne Quantum


----------



## esox82 (16. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,die quantum hab ich
die passende rolle dazu müsste diese woche noch ankommen


----------



## esox82 (16. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab nun auch die anzahl der möglichen neuen spinncombo dezimiert
rute: speedmaster oder skeletor in 2,7m WG 15-40gr
rolle: technium mgs,red arc,alubraid!
bloß was??????


----------



## esox82 (16. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sollen wir morgen denn spinnern gehen?oder du twitschen?
in remerschen oder mosel/sauer?


----------



## Desperados (16. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute, 
Da bin ich ja mal auf was interessantes gestossen.
Sagt mal wie stehts den bei euch so mit den Raubfischen ? Hab schöne Hechte in Remerschen am Baggerweieher gefangen, mehrere schöne Barsche als nachläufer gehabt.
Vereinzelt gute Zander an der Mosel auf Fetzen.
Viele kleine auf Gummi.Bin Morgen wieder in Remerschen am See, zufällig einer von euch da ?? 
Mfg Desperados
|wavey::vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Öhm..wollten wir nicht auf Zander und Wels???

Ruf dich gleich moal an


----------



## **bass** (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo ihr materialfetischisten dann glaubt mann mann könnte ein paar berichte lesen, aber geht wieder nur um material...also kommt hier einer von mir war ja nochmal zur sauer um barben zu fangen ging aber mächtig in die hose, angelte wie am ersten tag, doch fing leider nur ein dutzend brassen alles wieder kilofische... nachdem ich dann so gefrustet war nahm ich die fliegenpeitsche und zog damit los ausser ne menge döbel und ein paar kleinen nasen konnte ich dann meine zweite äsche für dieses jahr fangen, sie hatte nur etwa 20cm (deswegen auch ein miserables bild, wollte sie nicht unnötig aus dem wasser halten) aber der tag war gerettet... hier dann ein paar bilder...am samstag war ich dann auch noch in remerschen, bericht in nem anderen thread ; )


----------



## **bass** (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und noch ein paar ; )


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Da bin ich ja mal auf was interessantes gestossen.
> Sagt mal wie stehts den bei euch so mit den Raubfischen ? Hab schöne Hechte in Remerschen am Baggerweieher gefangen, mehrere schöne Barsche als nachläufer gehabt.
> Vereinzelt gute Zander an der Mosel auf Fetzen.
> ...


 
vielleicht kommen der flo und ich mal vorbei...


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Öhm..wollten wir nicht auf Zander und Wels???
> 
> Ruf dich gleich moal an


 
geht nicht,hab nur bis 17uhr zeit...


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hallo ihr materialfetischisten dann glaubt mann mann könnte ein paar berichte lesen, aber geht wieder nur um material...also kommt hier einer von mir war ja nochmal zur sauer um barben zu fangen ging aber mächtig in die hose, angelte wie am ersten tag, doch fing leider nur ein dutzend brassen alles wieder kilofische... nachdem ich dann so gefrustet war nahm ich die fliegenpeitsche und zog damit los ausser ne menge döbel und ein paar kleinen nasen konnte ich dann meine zweite äsche für dieses jahr fangen, sie hatte nur etwa 20cm (deswegen auch ein miserables bild, wollte sie nicht unnötig aus dem wasser halten) aber der tag war gerettet... hier dann ein paar bilder...am samstag war ich dann auch noch in remerschen, bericht in nem anderen thread ; )


 

salut mike!
na petri zu der äsche,aber uch zu den brassen
da war aber eine ziemlich starke strömung


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> und noch ein paar ; )


 

die stelle kenne ich,da war ich mal vor 5 jahren mit tauwurm auf forelle...
ich dachte,dort wäre es verboten zu angeln,deswegen hab ich mich nicht mehr getraut,dahin zu gehen#c


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi esox82, na alles senkrecht ??
Noch nicht beim angeln ??


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Hi esox82, na alles senkrecht ??
> Noch nicht beim angeln ??


 
salut!
nee,noch nicht,fahre erst gegen 13uhr
fährst du denn noch nach remerschen?


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja aber klar muss aber vorher noch ins fishing world brauch nen neuen spitzenring für meine rute, die sau ist gestern abgebrochen da wars das schon gleich beim auspacken mit dem leichten Spinnfischen und muste daher die schwere spinrute nehmen naja heute passiert mir das bestimmt nicht. hab übrigens gestern nen 85 hecht einen 60er und nen 40er Hecht erwicht alles auf Sandra in rauchglitter


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na petri!in remerschen?


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja in Remerschen aber hab mir vorgenommen noch mal richtig abzuräumen heute wär echt cool wenn wir zu paar leuten währen. glaub ich schreib dem Mike noch ne sms. der kommt dann vielleicht auch noch vorbei  den flo hab ich gestern gesehn der war ganz traurig wgen seiner rute


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja?wie das denn?was war denn mit seiner rute passiert?
wie hast du samstag zeit?
der mike,flo und alex haben sicherlich auch zeit,um nach remerschen zu gehen....


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja weiss net der hat mir irgendwas erzählt das er sie vor ein paar tagen in der autotür gekillt hat wäre aber schon ne neue bei mad in auftrag   am samstag, hmm... mal kucken kann dir nix versprechen aber seh jetzt so direkt keinen grund wieso ich keine zeit haben sollte muss dass aber noch kurz mit der freundin besprechen. hängt von der uhrzeit ab, weiss dass ich noch mit ihr in die belle etoile muss am samstag  und das sonntag irgendwas ist aber für samstag denk das klappt wenn nicht dann komm ich ein bisschen später


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh ha,geht's zum shoppen?
meine freundin arbeitet am samstag,sonst müsste ich wahrscheinlich auch in die belle-étoile
ach so,ja,sein gufi-rute
er will ja nicht die quantum,welche ich auch habe,also muss er sie eben bei mad in auftrag geben
wird aber bestimmt ne geile rute!
bin auch am suchen für ne neue spinncombo in der klasse 2,7m und WG 10-40gr....


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So bin jetzt erst mal weg wünsch noch nen schönen und erfolgreichen tag, sehen uns ja vielleicht noch später am see.  wenn nicht werde heute abend wieder online sein
mfg gilles


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,bis dann und petri heil!
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petrie Heil Gilles

@ mike sag mir doch ein fach das du das e-werk meinst und mach es nicht so kompliziert
    Wenn du mit der Grundrute fischst sitz du in lux besser jede menge barben und auch Aal aber da dürfte die Saison weitesgehenst gelaufen sein..

Petri zu der Äsche hab noch kein für dieses Jahr aber die Saison auf Äsche hat gerade ja erst angefangen


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

ich würde gerne am Sonntag am Echternacher See auf Karpfen angeln,hat da jemand vielleicht einen Guten Tipp für mich?|welcome:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann aber noch schnell hin zum anfüttern...warte hab da noch ein link am besten vom ruderboot ausfüttern und die montage ablegen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schau mal hier und pass mit dem schlamm auf evt. brauchst du ne pop up montage


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Super Seiter Flo,
was ist denn ne Pop up Montage#c


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

heute geht die sommersaison da zu ende,darf man dann nicht mehr dort angeln oder was?#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auftreibender boilie...doch..aber aufwas ist genau in den regeln festgelegt musst du mal schauen


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke,das werde ich morgen machen,cu.#h


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi copal1965
viel glück am echternacher see morgen 
hast du vorgefüttert


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,starte am sonntag mit einem Arbeitskollegen.


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich muss noch nachfragen ob man dann noch auf kARPFEN angeln darf#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Gilles,

wie war die ausbeute?


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war das jetzt für mich copal1965
falls ja dann verwende morgen am besten dunkles grundfutter und mische viel mais darunter denn ohne längere vorfütterphase ist dort sehr schwer fisch zu fangen. 
mit dunklem futter und mais stehen deine chancen am besten für einen schnellen erfolg. sind nämlich sehr viele karpfenangler an dem see. Leider bist du durch das futter ziemich eingeschränkt was die wurfweite betrifft.


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich werde wohl morgen an die mosel angeln gehen,ca.6.30 uhr,hoffe das
das wetter mitspielt#:


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Flo, ziemlich mikrig war erst gegen halb4 am see, mike war auch dabei ich hab gar nix gefangen (hab nur auf hecht und barsch geangelt) mike hat zusätzlich gestippt und hat ein paar rischtig schöne schleien gefangen  und ein paar rotaugen. morgen sind wir auch wieder da: und wie wars bei dier ?? du warst doch an der mosel auf zander nee ??


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

copal, morgen gibts rischtig sch......wetter. macht aber nix wir angler sind ja nich aus zucker oder ??


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

genau so isses,wir machen eben das beste draus,und jammern nicht rum:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne Andy musste arbeiten und alleine hatte ich keine Lust..oha wenn ich das gewusst hätte wäre ich noch zum See gekommen...jetzt ist erstmal Pauken angesagt...kann erst wieder am samstag angeln....


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

richtig    worauf solls den gehn morgen


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> war das jetzt für mich copal1965
> falls ja dann verwende morgen am besten dunkles grundfutter und mische viel mais darunter denn ohne längere vorfütterphase ist dort sehr schwer fisch zu fangen.
> mit dunklem futter und mais stehen deine chancen am besten für einen schnellen erfolg. sind nämlich sehr viele karpfenangler an dem see. Leider bist du durch das futter ziemich eingeschränkt was die wurfweite betrifft.


 

merci für den Tipp,und jetzt gehts in die Kiste|gutenach


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gute Nacht


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meinste mich?


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja am samstag werd ich vermutlich auch gehn. also pauken kann man auch sehr gut am see wärend die hechtpose aufm see dümpelt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe..mal schaun


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:qis mir egal was am Haken hängt


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja glaub mir das geht sehr gut  
wie gesagt morgen werden mike und ich auch da sein, hast du denn am sonntag noch was gefangen ???


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann viel Erfolg die nächsten Tage und bis bald!|gutenach


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ciao


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hatte ne Riesenschlei an der Rückenflosse gehakt min. 55cm ist aber vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha am Stausee Esch darf man mit dem Boot angeln Juhu


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja klar haste das nicht gewusst ?? na das mit der schleie ist echt pech aber man kann nicht immer gewinnen ne du


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wäre aber eh unsportlich gewesen Ne da werde ich mal schön schleppen gehen


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schleppen verboten LEIDER LEDER LEIDER


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zander, 78 cm gefangen in der Mosel auf Fischfetzen am 11.09.07


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schade, dann wird halt geworfen

Petrie


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das mit dem boot wär ne tolle idee.....
du wolltest dir doch auch ein belly boat kaufen
jetzt hast du einen grund dafür


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zu dem zander,gilles!
wo hast du den denn erwischt?


----------



## luke_dusk (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

natürlich kann man in esch schleppen, angle seit jahren so dort, jeder mit boot schleppt da.. ob nun mit köfi oder wobbler.. meistens gibts auch gute hecht fänge dort


----------



## COPAL1965 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

komme gerade vom angeln,war echt für den A....,viel Luft und
keine Fische,ausser einem dicken Biss nix,wäre besser im Bett geblieben|schlaf:

Jungs bleibt heute besser zu Hause,da habt ihr mehr davon:q:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha..wenn ich nicht lernen müsste würde ich glatt deine Aussage wieder legen


----------



## COPAL1965 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|muahah:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich könnt mir kein besseres Zanderwetter vorstellen....


----------



## COPAL1965 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Flo oder sonst jemand,

ich und meine Arbeitskollege wollten am Sonntag am echternacher see angeln,aber das geht seit gestern nicht mehr:c:c:c

Gibt mir bitte mal einen Tipp wo wir es am besten auf Karpfen probieren können:vik::vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mosel...


----------



## COPAL1965 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo genau, mosel oder sauer?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mosel/ Remich aber wird schwer zwei wochen solltest du schon anfüttern


----------



## COPAL1965 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das reicht nicht mehr:c:c:c


und an der sauer?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auch...naja wenn du heutte und den Rest der Woche 3kg Frolic fütterst könnte es klappen..allerdings geht die Karpfensaison auch langsam zuende


----------



## petriheilsaarland (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo flo
War heute morgen an der saar und bekamm wieder so einen biss wie beschrieben habe dan beim 3ten mal ca20cm schnurholen angeschlagen .Rausgekommen ist ein hecht von 60cm:vik:.
Danke für den tipp

MfG:Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Geht doch...Kein problem helfe doch gern

Petrie..


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> komme gerade vom angeln,war echt für den A....,viel Luft und
> keine Fische,ausser einem dicken Biss nix,wäre besser im Bett geblieben|schlaf:
> 
> Jungs bleibt heute besser zu Hause,da habt ihr mehr davon:q:q


 
da muss ich dir aber widersprechen!
ich war heute am vereinsgewässer,von 12 bis 18uhr
ausbeute: 2 refos,3 barsche, 1 kapitale karausche,4 rotaugen und ein aland
auf boilies hatte ich noch einen run,der aber nach +/-20m endete


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> Hey Flo oder sonst jemand,
> 
> ich und meine Arbeitskollege wollten am Sonntag am echternacher see angeln,aber das geht seit gestern nicht mehr:c:c:c
> 
> Gibt mir bitte mal einen Tipp wo wir es am besten auf Karpfen probieren können:vik::vik:


 
probiert es einfach mal in remerschen an den baggerseen,am besten auch mit vorfüttern...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

No Chance Grund volle Kraut da fängste nix evt. Mit Waggler ja aber auf Grund läuft da nix...Du Arsch und ich dachte du wärst arbeiten hatte nur 4 schulstunden


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich musste ja gestern arbeiten,deshalb hab ich heute frei bekommen
war mit dem präsidenten des vereins angeln
er hat aber nur einen krebs gefangen


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

muss aber jetzt den rest der woche arbeiten
nächste woche nehm ich mir wahrscheinlich ganz frei:
diese woche kommt meine schirmer und angel-domaene bestellung an,also wird nächste woche getestet und am mittwoch gehe ich zu einem konzert,also bin ich mittwoch und donnerstag nicht zu erreichen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lool...


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wird echt geil!
ne hammeband startet ihre europa tournee und neues album in luxemburg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Welche????

Samstag um 5Uhr in Remerschen??? Grill,Bier etc.???


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

KATAKLYSM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCjhF9holaI


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich werde erst um 9 da sein können
grill jo,bier jo,du wieder schwenker?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo alles klar


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,bis dann


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

heute kommen meine bestellungen vielleicht an
daumen drücken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperados (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> petri zu dem zander,gilles!
> wo hast du den denn erwischt?


 

Petri Dank,
Na in der Mosel bei Mertert auf Fetzen. |supergri|supergri


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

beim alaaf vun der siir????


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

domadder mengen ech beim hafen?do wou douane och ass?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Andy willste jetzt das andere es nicht verstehen??? Ich verstehe es super

Ich halts nicht mehr aus, doch keine Harrison bestell mir heute ne andere Gufirute..in 6Wochen ist die Saison ja schon fast vorbei


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich weiss,dass du es verstehst,hast ja einen guten lehrer (mich und der paul aus dem internet )


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nimmm die quantum,ganz ehrlich,wirst es nicht bereuen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sagst du so die sieht so dick aus steh nicht auf dicke schön schlank muss sie sein


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei den dicken hast du mehr anzufassen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

eckelhaft..sprichst du aus erfahrung


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein!!!!
meine freundin ist ganz schlank


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie freundin es geht um ruten


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da hab ich wohl im falschen thread gepostet


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

loooooooooool


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

skeletor,speedmaster.....
red arc,alubraid,technium
was soll ich nehmen????
hilfeeeeeeee


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

red arc+ skeletor


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

skeletor ist schon geil!
hab die 2,1m gestern am see getestet,zs mit der alubraid.....rrrrrr....der hammmmmmmer


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was drauf gefangen???


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

momentan sieht es auch nach skeletor+arc aus......


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> was drauf gefangen???


 
jo,nen barsch,mit einem 3er mepps black fury
war echt geil


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so,ich bin nun weg
bis morgen


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S.:
es wird ne skeletor mit arc!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bis dann antworte noch schnell bei msn


----------



## esox82 (19. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,ganz kurz:
zum gufinieren:3000er arc
zum spinnen:2000er


----------



## esox82 (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,
was hast du dir denn noch bei domaene geholt????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schnur und arc


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ copal: bist du auch fleißig am füttern???


----------



## esox82 (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> schnur und arc


 
NEIN,DPD war heute morgen bei mir mit der bestellung,aber ich war ja arbeiten,sonst hätte ich nun meine bestellungen bestaunen können


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann bekommste sie halt morgen


----------



## COPAL1965 (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja logisch,komme gerade vom füttern und angeln.
Die Biester werden ganz schön verwöhnt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was fütterst du den 3-4kg Frolic?


----------



## COPAL1965 (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne bolies,pelets und mais.frolic muss ich mir noch besorgen,haste einen tip wo ich frolic günstig bekomme?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fressnapf


----------



## COPAL1965 (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

net dat die nachher bellen vor lauter frolic:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne aber Mundgeruch haben sie


----------



## COPAL1965 (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wann gehst du denn wieder angeln?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Samstag


----------



## COPAL1965 (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auf was gehst du denn?#c


----------



## Desperados (20. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> domadder mengen ech beim hafen?do wou douane och ass?


 

JOP GENAU


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hecht


----------



## COPAL1965 (21. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oho,auf den Hecht,na dann viel Spass#a


PS.Habe heute Frolic gekauft,und schon die erste 
    Portion verfüttert#w#w


----------



## esox82 (21. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Dann bekommste sie halt morgen


 
heute war ich da,als DPD kam....angel-domaene ist angekommen
schnur,wobbler,spinner,dies und das

aber später kam die bestellung von schirmer an und keiner war zu hause
jetzt muss ich bis montag warten
in der bestellung ist auch die arc für die quantum
jetzt hab ich rute,gufis und schnur,aber keine rolle


----------



## esox82 (21. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> JOP GENAU


 
do gin ech emmer spinneren....
da muss ech do mol op den zander probéieren...merci


----------



## esox82 (21. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hecht


 
aber nicht ohne meine ruten


----------



## Desperados (21. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> do gin ech emmer spinneren....
> da muss ech do mol op den zander probéieren...merci


 

jo kein problem die Fische gehören ja nicht mir allein :q


----------



## AL3X (21. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi sry das ich mich gerade so selten melde aber habe so viel arbeit werde auch am samstag nach remerschen kommen so gegen 10 uhr also macht langsam, und lasst mir noch ein paar hechte :q


----------



## Desperados (21. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

manno geht den keiner am sonntag fischen ?????????


----------



## esox82 (22. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein,leider nicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha alle gehen nach Remerschen außer wir zwei Hab da noch welche


----------



## esox82 (22. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop,deswegen kann ich aber mein neues tackle bestaunen und einräumen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich fang trotzdem besser...Oh mann hab gestern die Rute verpasst..geh sie morgen nach der Schule holen....hoffentlich kommen die anderen zwei Packete am Montag auch..am Dienstag werd ich dir dann zeigen wie man Zander fängt


----------



## COPAL1965 (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,komme gerade vom angeln.

5 Rotaugen und 2 Barsche.

und ein Biss auf Frolic:c


Gruss COPAL.


----------



## esox82 (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich fang trotzdem besser...Oh mann hab gestern die Rute verpasst..geh sie morgen nach der Schule holen....hoffentlich kommen die anderen zwei Packete am Montag auch..am Dienstag werd ich dir dann zeigen wie man Zander fängt


 
klar doch!und in der sahara schneit es!|supergri:q


----------



## esox82 (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> Hallo,komme gerade vom angeln.
> 
> 5 Rotaugen und 2 Barsche.
> 
> ...


 
na trotzdem petri!
wenn du einen biss gehabt hast,dann füttere die ganze woche über wieder und versuch es am nächsten WE wieder!!!!oder sag mir wo du angelst


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder sag mir wo du angelst hehe nicht schlecht esox. hab jede menge material in bestellung mehrere  red arc rollen  die fe4 ecellence spin von bertrus rozemeijer die berkley skeletor spinning u.s.w


----------



## esox82 (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> oder sag mir wo du angelst hehe nicht schlecht esox. hab jede menge material in bestellung mehrere red arc rollen die fe4 ecellence spin von bertrus rozemeijer die berkley skeletor spinning u.s.w


 
du bist nicht der einzige
morgen gehe ich meine bestellung abholen (5ruten und rollen,rod pod usw)


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sehr gut


----------



## esox82 (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

skeletor und red arc sind auch dabei


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Darf ich fragen was du für die red arc und skeletor bezahlen tust ??


----------



## esox82 (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

arc 82,95
skeletor 79,95


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo dass geht, guter preis


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo gehts den am dienstag auf zander ??


----------



## esox82 (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo hast du denn bestellt?
ich hatte sie anfangs für 79,99€ bezw.119,95€ bestellt danach aber storniert


----------



## esox82 (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wahrscheinlich in wasserbillig,kommst du mit?


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee es gibt auch noch leute die arbeiten müssen  hehe 
na bei ebay


----------



## esox82 (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab mir die ganze woche frei genommen,da ich am mittwoch zu einem konzert gehe


----------



## esox82 (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was hast du denn bei ebay dafür bezahlt?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wasserbillig??? Willst du vom ''Riesenbarschgufihängervonbrückelöseversuchmann'' etwas knoten in die Schnur geworfen bekommen

Oha..das ist ne Kampfansage wenn du mehr Zander fängst bekommste ein sixer heineken

Copal das können aber auch Brassen sein

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob denn keiner an die mosel geht zum angeln??? oder wurde nichts gefangen??? wie sieht's mit walllern und zandern aus... werd gleich auch wieder an die mosel und könnte mich über ein paar info's oder tipps freuen, müsst ja nicht gleich den hotspot verraten ( den find ich dann eh   )

und du gilles sollst mir ja auch noch einen platz an der mosel zeigen, also eventuell hätte ich nächst woche mal zeit... muss mal wieder ein zander fangen, das mit dem meterhecht werd ich jetzt wohl bis zum winter auf eis legen...


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,wasserbillig oder da,wo du die zander bislang gefangen hast.....
juhu,ich bekomm morgen nen sixer heineken


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meine bestellung ist angekommen:l
arc,schnur,ruten,high-pod,bissanzeiger,rollen,dips,gufis,spinner.....:l:l:l
bin gerade am basteln


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob denn keiner an die mosel geht zum angeln??? oder wurde nichts gefangen??? wie sieht's mit walllern und zandern aus... werd gleich auch wieder an die mosel und könnte mich über ein paar info's oder tipps freuen, müsst ja nicht gleich den hotspot verraten ( den find ich dann eh  )
> 
> und du gilles sollst mir ja auch noch einen platz an der mosel zeigen, also eventuell hätte ich nächst woche mal zeit... muss mal wieder ein zander fangen, das mit dem meterhecht werd ich jetzt wohl bis zum winter auf eis legen...


 
morgen sind der flo und ich am zanderärgern,komm vorbei!


----------



## COPAL1965 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> na trotzdem petri!
> wenn du einen biss gehabt hast,dann füttere die ganze woche über wieder und versuch es am nächsten WE wieder!!!!oder sag mir wo du angelst


 


ja sicher werde ich weiter füttern,solange bis nur noch Bellen an der Mosel zu hören ist|supergri|supergri


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> ja sicher werde ich weiter füttern,solange bis nur noch Bellen an der Mosel zu hören ist|supergri|supergri


 
loooooooooooooooooooool!!!!
vielleicht kannst du uns ja sagen,wo das ist,damit der flo und ich morgen dort für dich füttern könnten#t


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich in Wasserbillig??? Bist du schon wieder rack??? Joar bekommste komm nämlich net


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,rack bin ich (noch) nicht
juhu,hab nen sixer gewonnen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Musst erstmal nen Zander fangen


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da stehen meine chancen aber schon mal höher als deine
(das war fies,ich weiss  )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wenn der Red-Arcgriff in der Sauer liegt


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

den schraub ich ganz doll fest zu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja nach fest kommt ab..aber das hast du ja auch bei der Mitchell gesehen


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja,wenigstens ist meine arc auch rot


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bis zur Entenkacke Dafür wird sie nie soviel Fische sehen wie meine aber damit hast du ja schon Erfahrung


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das werden wir noch sehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das ist schon beschlossene Sache


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so wie mein sixer?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Träumste von


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

heh,du hast fängst ja morgen eh keinen,also hab ich schon gewonnen,denn du hast gesagt,wenn du nicht mehr als ich fangen würdest,bekäme ich nen sixer!
auch wenn ich morgen keinen fangen würde,hätte ich aber immer noch genau so viele wie du,also her mit dem sixer!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne bekommst ein wenn du mehr als ich fängst Ich bring trotzdem einen mit


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja was denn nun?kommst du jetzt dennoch?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schau doch einfach bei msn


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh,stimmt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oha 3000


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gratulation!
das muss mit heineken gefeiert werden


----------



## esox82 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh,und ich den 1900 beitrag,das wird auch gefeiert


----------



## COPAL1965 (24. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> loooooooooooooooooooool!!!!
> vielleicht kannst du uns ja sagen,wo das ist,damit der flo und ich morgen dort für dich füttern könnten#t


 

ja klar verrate ich dir das,die Stelle ist zwischen
Remich und Wasserbillig#h


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach dort,ja,die stelle kenne ich
dann muss ich aber viel füttern


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nach unseren Tipps kommen nur zwei Stellen in Frage Wenn er sie beachtet hat

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bist du auch nicht angeln,flo?
ich bin am basteln,da ich am samstag mit meinem vater nach kanach gehe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe..nö ich streichel meine Damokles Ne alleine hab ich keine Lust...hoffentlich ist morgen die Freikarte von Domaene da damit die Rolle am Montag hier ist


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,wäre cool,dann können wir endlich gufinieren


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann bekommst du es mal von mir gezeigt


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so wie du mit deiner rute spielst


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nur weil du auf dicke stehst


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,mein erster Karpfen,heute morgen 8.15|stolz:#v


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,mein erster Karpfen,heute morgen 8.15|stolz:#v


 
auf frolic?
gratulation!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

merci merci


hatte mit frolic gefüttert,dann nach 1 Stunde auf Bolie
umgerüstet.Nach dem Einwurf mit dem Bolie dauerte es ca.2 min. und ich hatte ihn dran:k:k:k:k


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bild, Größe, Länge???

Petri


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

es war wirklich ein tolles erlebnis#6#6


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> merci merci
> 
> 
> hatte mit frolic gefüttert,dann nach 1 Stunde auf Bolie
> umgerüstet.Nach dem Einwurf mit dem Bolie dauerte es ca.2 min. und ich hatte ihn dran:k:k:k:k


 
super!
dann hat sich das füttern ja gelohnt!!!!


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Nur weil du auf dicke stehst


 
weil ich es gewohnt bin


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> es war wirklich ein tolles erlebnis#6#6


 
freut mich für dich!
wir müssen mal zs dahingehen und angeln,ich bring auch hundefutter mit


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

79 cm lang,33 cm breit und 11,1 kg schwer!!!!

Spiegelkarpfen


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> 79 cm lang,33 cm breit und 11,1 kg schwer!!!!
> 
> Spiegelkarpfen


 
wow,toll!!!!
hast du auch ein bild davon?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Es war einfach nur geil:k


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du bist ja komplett aus dem häuschen
petri!


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Klar hab ich ein Bild,wie kann ich es hier  reinstellen?


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> du bist ja komplett aus dem häuschen
> petri!


 
klar freu ich mich,bin ja noch ein Anfänger#h


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jeder würde sich über solch einen fang freuen!


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ca 25 minuten drill,et war superklasse!!!:vik:


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bilder,wir brauchen bilder


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo bleibts Bild???


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

haha,ich war schneller


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da stehen frauen nicht drauf


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

WIE FUKTIONIERT DAS MIT DEM BILD|kopfkrat


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bilder hab ich schon im PC!:l


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> da stehen frauen nicht drauf


 
du brauchst noch mehr erfahrung


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also klick unten auf "antworten",dann wieder unten auf "anhänge verwalten,dann kommt ein pop-up fenster,wo du auf "browse" klickst


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,warte bitte einen moment!


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist er!!


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,ich geh nicht weg,will ja das bild sehen


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sorry.


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kein problem


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nachdem du auf "browse" klickst,musst du beim bild auf "upload" klicken


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo?


Andy bei mir ist es sogar auf deutsch


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tzzzz,nur original ist legal


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

funzt es nicht mit dem bild?


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne ich habs jetzt im anhang,und jetzt?


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moment,ich kuck nach


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

klick auf hochladen,dann antworten


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Da Steht  Fehler Beim Hochladen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

evt. zu groß


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

?????
nanu?
bild vielleicht zu gross


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hast du ein archivierungsprogramm?
(winzip z.B.)
dann einfach komprimieren und dann einfügen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:qKarpfen Zu Gross


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mach mal hinne


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Geht net,schade......


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lade dir das programm winzip herunter


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oder setzt es irgendwo ins internet und dann verlinkst du es


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

es ist im anhang,aber witer klappts nicht..........


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn es im anhang ist,dann ist das bild ja aber nicht zu gross,dann ist irgendein fehler beim laden der seite


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schade,geht nicht...


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da  ist er


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na was sagt ihr jetzt........


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,es geht doch!
gratulation zum schönen karpfen


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,ist die stelle an der mosel?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ihhhh...du hast den ja abgeknüppelt


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#hbin ja metzger


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war übrigens der lezte tipp


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#c#c#c#c#c#c





esox82 schrieb:


> hmm,ist die stelle an der mosel?


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo du geangelt hast,ist das nicht die sauer?


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> war übrigens der lezte tipp


 

sei net so egoistisch#h|supergri


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> wo du geangelt hast,ist das nicht die sauer?


 

ne,ich schwöre es ist die mosel#h


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so,ich muss jetzt weg,dann bis bald#h#h


----------



## esox82 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in luxemburg oder deutschland?kenne die stelle nicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was hat das mit egoistisch zutun es ist einfach eckelhaft und zeigt nich von viel respekt gegenüber fische und dem angeln so einen fisch zu töten


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit egoistisch meinte ich,als du schriebst, das war mein letzter Tipp#d


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> in luxemburg oder deutschland?kenne die stelle nicht


 

Ich bin mehr in Luxemburg als in Deutschland,und beim angeln sowieso#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja und das war wegen dem abgeschlagenen Karpfen...darüber kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der karpfen ist noch putzmunter in der mosel!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Noch schlimmer so wie du den gewogen hast...lass das mal Andy hören


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|gr:#d:r|motz:|splat2:#q:v|krach:|peinlich:e


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich sag da lieber nichts dazu


----------



## COPAL1965 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

klar,immer sagen was man denkt|kopfkrat


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> klar,immer sagen was man denkt|kopfkrat


 
ich denke dass das tierquälerei ist!besonders da der fisch ja noch gelebt hat!
sowas macht man doch nicht


----------



## luke_dusk (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

copal: noch nie was von einem wiegesack gehört???
#d

die stelle sieht mir verdächtig nach Hettermillen aus...


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

denkst du,es wäre dort?hmm,ja kann sein....
jo,abhakmatte und karpfensack,alles andere ist nicht akzeptabel!


----------



## luke_dusk (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann sein wenn du von remich richtung hettermillen fàhrst, dort wo auch der kleine seitenarm ist zum leichen der fische..??

wie siehts bei ecuh mit zander aus? hab gestern einen von 68cm gefangen..


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die stelle,wo die fische laichen,ist tabu,da darf man nicht angeln,vielleicht kenne ich die stelle deswegen nicht
der flo hat ne kaputte arc geschickt bekommen,deswegen warten wir noch,bis die neue rolle ankommt,dann geht es los!
petri zum zander!
du verräts bestimmt nicht die stelle,oder? (auch nicht per PN? )


----------



## COPAL1965 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> denkst du,es wäre dort?hmm,ja kann sein....
> jo,abhakmatte und karpfensack,alles andere ist nicht akzeptabel!


 

Habe die Sachen gerade bei askari bestellt,zufrieden:c


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> Habe die Sachen gerade bei askari bestellt,zufrieden:c


jo,bin ich
du hast ja gesagt,dass du anfänger bist,also darf ich nicht so wütend sein,als wenn du schon länger angeln würdest!
am anfang macht man eben fehler,aber wenigstens gelobst du besserung
hast aber fragen können,welche matte und sack du nehmen sollst,hast du die artikelnummern?
mfg Andy


----------



## luke_dusk (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

zufrieden..

askari ist echt gut, nur leider fehlten schon oft sachen bei meiner bestellung wenn die wiedermal nicht auf lager waren. die kénnten einem das auch sofort bei der bestellung sagen dan könnte man was anderes nehmen..
aber die preis sind ausser konkurenz. mache so 1-2 x im jahr ne grossbestellung  dort.

zum zander, der platz wird natürlich nicht verraten ist aber sowiso ne bekannte stelle.. |kopfkrat  ist aber lang nicht mehr so gut wie sie mal war.


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,das mit askari kenne ich leider auch zu gut,deswegen versuche ich es zu vermeiden,dort zu bestellen!
ich bestell nur noch bei schirmer,domaene,gerlinger,kassel und as-tackle!
wenn es ne bekannte stelle ist,dann fallen mir nur 2 ein...hmmmmm


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tippe mal auf Wasserbillig


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,falsch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schengen


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kein kommentar!


----------



## luke_dusk (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne keins von beiden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha...Stadtbredimus gibt es noch das sind so die bekanntesten Stellen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich werde nächste Woche erst mal nach Schengen fischen gehen...Schön auf Zander und Wels


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da bin ich dabei


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



luke_dusk schrieb:


> ne keins von beiden


 
ich weiss es


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alles klaro


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sag nur bescheid wann,dann nehm ich mir frei


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dienstag oder Mittwoch


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,dann kuck ich dass ich frei bekomme


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wann würdest du dann kommen  erst wieder um 10Uhr?


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hängt vom tag ab,kann aber auch schon früher da sein....


----------



## luke_dusk (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ich weiss es


 
ach so??|supergri


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das hat mir jemand geflüstert


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh,wir haben den 2000ten post geknackt!
flo,weil du es warst,musst du noch einen sixer bereitstellen


----------



## Desperados (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich bin freitag am wasser komm doch vorbei dann zeig ich dir den platz


----------



## Desperados (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie siehts aus leute wer hat freitag zeit ??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## luke_dusk (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

freitag abend geh ich in die Hollrecher stroos und aalstaad muss auch mal sein..
samstag oder sonntag bin ich an der mosel.


----------



## COPAL1965 (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> jo,bin ich
> du hast ja gesagt,dass du anfänger bist,also darf ich nicht so wütend sein,als wenn du schon länger angeln würdest!
> am anfang macht man eben fehler,aber wenigstens gelobst du besserung
> hast aber fragen können,welche matte und sack du nehmen sollst,hast du die artikelnummern?
> mfg Andy


Pos Produktnummer Produkt Anz Preis Total
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 01001 Ihr Gratisgeschenk 
1 EUR 0,00 EUR 0,00
2 083666.85.585 Perca Carp Karpfensack XL Perca Carp Karpfensack 
XL 1 EUR 9,95 EUR 9,95
3 083668.85.585 Kogha Stiff Rig Bag Kogha Stiff Rig Bag 
1 EUR 11,50 EUR 11,50
4 090495.85.585 Perca Waller Spezial Wiegematte Perca Waller Spezial 
Wiegematte 1 EUR 17,95 EUR 17,95



Salut,
hier sind die bestellten Sachen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ich weiss es


 
Ich auch wollt nur den unwissenden spielen

@ Desperados ne hab keine Zeit,

@ luke dusk: Lügner Wann bist du den am Mittwoch da?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (27. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Ich bin freitag am wasser komm doch vorbei dann zeig ich dir den platz


 
geht leider nicht!
komm du am mittwoch!
der flo und ich gehen zander ärgern,der luke dusk kommt später auch nach!


----------



## esox82 (27. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> Pos Produktnummer Produkt Anz Preis Total
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 01001 Ihr Gratisgeschenk
> 1 EUR 0,00 EUR 0,00
> ...


 

hi!
ich hab gerade nachgeschaut,was du bestellt hast....
du hast zweimal einen wiegesack bezw. -matte bestellt!
einmal nen karpfensack und einmal ne wallermatte!
kannst du die bestellung noch rückgängig machen?
wenn ja,dann gib bei askari folgende nummer ein: 083664
das ist die abhakmatte,die du vergessen hast und kostet auch nur 17,95€.
so kannst du ja die wallermatte mit der abhakmatte tauschen
mfg Andy


----------



## luke_dusk (27. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

copal:
wenn du aus lux. bestellst musst du einen mindestbestellwert von 75€ haben!


----------



## luke_dusk (27. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich auch wollt nur den unwissenden spielen
> 
> @ Desperados ne hab keine Zeit,
> 
> ...


 

wieso????????#c
nach 17 uhr.. muss noch nebenbei zur arbeit


----------



## COPAL1965 (27. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hi!
> ich hab gerade nachgeschaut,was du bestellt hast....
> du hast zweimal einen wiegesack bezw. -matte bestellt!
> einmal nen karpfensack und einmal ne wallermatte!
> ...


-
Salut,
merci für den Tipp,

ich probiers rückgängig zu machen#q


----------



## esox82 (27. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> -
> Salut,
> merci für den Tipp,
> 
> ich probiers rückgängig zu machen#q


 
kein problem,am besten du rufst da an,denn auf mails antworten die nicht,oder erst ne woche später#q


----------



## esox82 (27. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



luke_dusk schrieb:


> wieso????????#c
> nach 17 uhr.. muss noch nebenbei zur arbeit


 
mach es wie ich: frei nehmen


----------



## luke_dusk (27. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab nur noch 6 tage für diesen jahr..
muss etwas sparsamer damit umgehn..

am 6ten october angeln wir in den weihern von kockelscheuer, super zum köfi angeln.. 2-3 hundert rotaugen / goujonenjedesmal, werd mir dan mal welche ins aquarium setzen zum zanderangeln..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Luke will ich jetzt hier nicht laut erzählen

@ andy wann bist du da?


----------



## esox82 (28. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



luke_dusk schrieb:


> hab nur noch 6 tage für diesen jahr..
> muss etwas sparsamer damit umgehn..
> 
> am 6ten october angeln wir in den weihern von kockelscheuer, super zum köfi angeln.. 2-3 hundert rotaugen / goujonenjedesmal, werd mir dan mal welche ins aquarium setzen zum zanderangeln..


 
brauch man dafür den binnengewässerschein?
was gibt es denn da noch so von fische?


----------



## esox82 (28. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ Luke will ich jetzt hier nicht laut erzählen
> 
> @ andy wann bist du da?


 

sag ich dir heut abend


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alles kloar...bin aber arbeiten also schick ne sms


----------



## esox82 (28. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so,mittwoch hab ich frei!
heute sind auch noch ein paar gufis angekommen inkl. snaps,bin also bereit
ok,schick dir ne sms!


----------



## esox82 (28. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo!
hab heute meine 2,7m skeletor plus arc bekommen:l:l:l:l:l|supergri|supergri|supergri
plus nen katalog von gerlinger!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So verabschiede mich mal für die nächste Zeit, lese zwar noch aber wenn jemand was will einfach ne pn oder sms
Langsam gerät auch dieser wie viele andere Theareds hier im Ab auf ne ziemlich komische Bahn...

mfg flo


----------



## andre23 (29. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hej flo

...den ersten hab ich gefixed....wære doch gelacht...den rest bekommen wir auch hin...und die tour in schweden willst du dir doch nicht entgehen lassen:q....benehmen wir uns dann mal daneben:q


----------



## esox82 (29. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> So verabschiede mich mal für die nächste Zeit, lese zwar noch aber wenn jemand was will einfach ne pn oder sms
> Langsam gerät auch dieser wie viele andere Theareds hier im Ab auf ne ziemlich komische Bahn...
> 
> mfg flo


 
man liest sich sicherlich noch,flo


----------



## esox82 (29. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej flo
> 
> ...den ersten hab ich gefixed....wære doch gelacht...den rest bekommen wir auch hin...und die tour in schweden willst du dir doch nicht entgehen lassen:q....benehmen wir uns dann mal daneben:q


 
moin andre,
hab ich da was verpasst?
warum springen alle ab vom AB?
ich war zwar lange nicht mehr im KS aber verstehen tue ich es trotzdem nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## Desperados (29. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

???????????????????? bahnhof ???????????


----------



## COPAL1965 (29. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da is wohl einer beleidigt#c


----------



## Desperados (29. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo worum gehts den bitte schön ??


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Copal sei lieber still mit solchen dummen Kommentaren, sonst könnte es einer deiner lezten Postings hier im ab gewesen sein


----------



## COPAL1965 (29. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich weiss garnicht was du willst,ich muss mich wohl kaum von
einem 18 jährigen Früchtchen wie dir dumm anmachen lassen#d

Ich dachte eigentlich das hier wäre ein öffentliches Forum,das mit netten Leuten,die Spass am angeln haben besetzt ist.

Aber in der kurzen zeit wo ich Mitglied dieses Forum bin,habe ich
ganz schnell gemerkt,das du gerne den boss hier spielst!


In deinem Alter würde ich mich mal garnicht so aufspielen,aber wenn die anderen hier im Forum sich das bieten lassen,ist das ihre sache,aber ohne mich#d

Das hier ist mein letzter Auftritt im Forum,grüsse noch einmal 
den Rest der Leute,und gebe euch noch den Tipp:

Lasst Euch von einem 18 jährigen Dabo nicht an der Nase rumführen#q

Salut#h#h#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja ich spiele hier nicht Boss und will es auch garnicht, die anderen kennen mich persönlich, und können auch genau das Gegenteil behaupten..Du hat dich mit deinem Karpfenbild schon sehr weit ins Abseits gestellt und rennst gerade immer weiter rein...

Wir haben alle Spaß am angeln und sind auch alle nett hier nur wir haben Respekt vor einader...weiß nicht fehlt dir irgendwie..oh ich bin 18 hab aber mehr verstand mit den Fischen umzugehen wie du^^

Erst mal hab ich dich nicht angemacht sondern dich nur darum gebeten dumme Kommentare zu lassen. Eigentlich bist du ers der hier eine nicht gerade angepasst Umgangssprache an de Tag legt

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (30. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so!
jetzt mal schluss mit dem gechats und dem gegenseitigen beschuldigen und zurück du dem thema des threads: ANGELN IN LUXEMBURG!
also wenn jemand infos übers angeln in luxemburg braucht,dann den richtigen thread darüber lesen: Link
wenn jemand fangberichte zu vermelden hat,bitte hier posten!
mfg Andy


----------



## Mull (30. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab mal wieder ne Frage 
Wie siehts denn eigentlich momentan mit dem Angeln am Stausee aus? Fängt man dort viele Hechte? oder Zander?
:vik:
mfg, 
Oli


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das sich das Problem ja von alleine gelöst hab bin auch wieder da^^

Meínst du den Stausse Esch???


----------



## esox82 (30. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schicks du mir ne PN flo,um das mit dem problem zu erklären?


----------



## esox82 (30. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meinst du den escher oder echternacher stausee?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder evt. den baggersee in Remerschen?


----------



## Mull (30. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

den escher stausee#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. September 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Viele Hecht beim schleppen, Zander gibt es werden aber weniger beangelt...Wird aber wohl nicht so einfach sein, da der Zander trübes Wasser bevorzugt und da schon sehr scheu ist..im klaren Wasser vom Scher Stausse noch schwerer...Würde es auf jeden Fall mit dem Boot versuchen und Versunkene Dörfer Bäume usw. suchen da werden wohl die Zander lauern...

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## luke_dusk (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Viele Hecht beim schleppen, Zander gibt es werden aber weniger beangelt...Wird aber wohl nicht so einfach sein, da der Zander trübes Wasser bevorzugt und da schon sehr scheu ist..im klaren Wasser vom Scher Stausse noch schwerer...Würde es auf jeden Fall mit dem Boot versuchen und Versunkene Dörfer Bäume usw. suchen da werden wohl die Zander lauern...
> 
> mfg Flo


 
versunkene dörfer im stau wirst du wohl lange suchen flo..
da must du schon bis kurz vor die staumauer un da ist das angeln verboten.. und op da noch viel an alten dörfern steht.. ne kleine brücke glaub ich ist alles..

hechte fänge ich meistens ganz nache am ufer also vom nachen aus. man fährt an den überhängenden bäumen vorbei.. so klappts meistens

zander an den felsen oder in dem alten flussbett in der mitte.

so sind jedenfalls meine erfahrungen.


----------



## **bass** (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

uuih, hier war ja wieder mal mehr los... aber flo wenn du so denkst wie ich dann versteh ich dich ; )
ich weis ich meld mich nicht so oft aber wisst ihr hab eigentlich den thread hier aufgemacht um infos übers angeln und erfahrungen an unseren flüssen zu sammeln... bzw. mit welchen ködern wo was geht...
aber jedesmal wenn ich reinschaue muss ich feststellen "dass sorry für den ausdruck"  aber ungefähr vier seiten unnötiges gelabber wieder hier drinne steht... wäre froh wenn ein paar sätze übers angeln drin stehen würde... anstatt jedesmal über material zu reden dafür gibts andere threads... hier gehts ums angeln d.h. erfahrungen und eindrücke interessieren, mich würds auch interressieren wenn ihr ne schöne jagd öfters beobachtet, oder dass ihr jetzt ne woche in wasserbillig gufiert hat und mal nichts beisst... was mann ja annehmen muss da mann nie bilder sieht...

finde musste mal gesagt werden denn der thread verkommt ja komplett...

so jetzt mal zum angeln...
musste beobachten dass mann ja in wasserbillig ne menge von jungzandern an land zieht und die daa leider auch noch abgeknüppelt werden... war letztens dort mit der toc angeln und konnte auch einige schöne barschen verhaften... werd heut noch zum miniköfiangeln gehen wenn es schnell geht werd ich villeicht noch ein bisschen nach wasserbillig auf räuber gehen... hab da beim hausboot auch schöne jagden beobachtet... mal schauen was dort lauert...
ab nächste woche werd ich dann warscheinlich wieder massiv nen monat auf zander angeln...

und ja es gibt karpfen im baggersee und auch in der mosel und ja es werden auch fische am stausee gefangen... es gibt sogar überall fische wo wir angeln dürfen also villeicht die fragen etwas präziser stellen dann wird dir besser geholfen ; ) nichts für ungut

luke_dusk ich seh schon der mann kennt sich aus und weis wie es geht ; ) war auch immer am stau unterwegs aber eher bei der miseres breck und die darauffolgende staumauer...
von wo kommst du eigentlich?
werde nächstes jahr auch den schein für den stausee wieder machen und ausserdem villeicht nächste woche den französichen schein, denn dort werden jetzt die seen und weiern wieder interessant für den winter


also mann liest sich


----------



## luke_dusk (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab auch anfangs zwischen misère's breck und "schlamm-mauer" geangelt jedoch ohne grösseren erfolg, und ab anfang sommer kan man da fast nicht mehr angeln da zu viel algen da sind.. dan hab ich den nacher zur rommwiss verlegt, ok im sommer sind die touri's da aber man kann sich ja mit dem boot ne ruhige stelle suchen oder etwas weiter weg schleppen.. meist gibts hechte um die 80cm. aber ich hatte schon bisse von weit grösseren!

wenn du dir jetzt aber den französichen schein machst, machst du ein schlechtes geschäft der gilt immer für ein jahr also nicht ein jahr von deinen kaufdatum an sondern nur 2007 also kannst du für deine 75 euros nur noch bis dezember angeln. hechte sind jedoch genug in den weihern man kann sie dort auch ganzjährlich beangeln.. karpfen sind in einigen seen und weihern wirklich gute drin hab letztens einen von 16kg gefangen!
auch nachtangeln ist drin am st'marie weiher, nur sind da die plätze knapp da seeeehr viele angler sich dort um die besten plätze streiten und manche (öfters asi's) bleiben gleich dort mit dem wohnwagen über wochen wohnen.. und sind über nacht nicht gerade leise..

wenn dort jemand von nem guten fang hört dan kanst du sicher sein wird diese stelle über wochen dermassen belagert und überangelt das kanst du dir nicht vorstellen. das gleiche passierte mir an der stelle mit dem 16kg karpfen ab diesem tag sitzen fast jedentag die gleichen 2 franzosen da die mir bei der landung behilflich waren dort und angeln mir forellenruten auf die 30pfünder.. fangen natürlich nichts aber die stellen ist nun für mich wertlos und das ist echt zum :v

was gut an den weihern ist die rotaugen haben kein mindestmaas zum hechtangeln und es gibt 2 anglershops die täglich aufhaben und immer lebende köfis haben also entfält dort mal das lästige köfiangeln..

bin aus der staad


----------



## Mull (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also danke erstmal an flo.


Wie ich sehe gibts ja hier Experten in Sachen Stausee :m
Ich war bisher nur einige Male am Stau auf der Rommwiss auf Rotaugen angeln. Das ist jedoch jetzt bereits 5 Jahre her. Mir verging die Lust damals am Stau, weil im Sommer wirklich alles überfüllt von Touristen war. 
Nun wollte ich mich jedoch erkundigen ob es sich lohnt auch ohne Boot am Stau erfolgreich auf Hechte oder Zander zu angeln?
Oder gibt es sogar die Möglichkeit sich solch ein kleines Fischerboot für einen Tag auszuleihen?


----------



## luke_dusk (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja natürlich gibts auch möglichkeiten ohne boot nur ists eben viel schwieriger da du ja zu 90% gar nicht ans wasser kommst. 

eine stelle die soweit ich weiss gut fürs spinnern auch hecht und zander ist, jedenfalls solange der stau einen gewissen wasserstand hat, ist die kurve direkt hinter der schlammmauer, also die kleine staustufe hinter pont misère mit ner kleinen kletterpartie komst du da auch ans wasser wenn du nicht gerade 20kg material mitschleppst.
meistens ist da jedoch nicht genug wasser, momentan ist der stau aber prall gefüllt.. also gute chancen würd ich mal sagen

kan dir jedoch keine besseren angeben machen da ich ausschlieslich vom boot aus angle, und auch nur in der gegend der rommwiss, dort kenne ich viele gute stellen die jedoch zu fuss nicht zu erreichen sind.
bootsverleih gibts keinen so weit ich weiss..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass schneider war ich nicht nur in letzter Zeit nicht mehr angeln

@ luke dusk: die vermutung mir den dörfern usw. hab ich von anderen Stauseen weitergegeben... War ne algemeine Infos übers angeln an Stauseen nicht auf den in Esch alleine bezogen

Aber am Mittwoch werde ich wieder losziehen Hoffe die neue Rolle ist bis dahin da
Werde warscheinlich diverse. schöne Stellen auf Zander testen..Wasserbillig gehe ich garnicht auf Zander...1) Da dort die Jungzander lauern die ich nicht verangeln möchte und zweitens da ich kein bock hab wieder Knoten in die Schnur geworfen zu bekommen..das haste ja schon gesehen Mike Und drittens keine Lust hab mir anzuschauen wie gewisse Leute drei u.maßige Zander in den Kofferraum  laden

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo!
wie schon per sms geschrieben: ich kann gegen 7uhr da sein!
wirst du bis dahin gefahren?wäre sonst nähmlich ein riesen umweg für mich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Pn ist raus


----------



## esox82 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hast aber nicht auf alle fragen geantwortet


----------



## **bass** (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sagt ihr mir wo ihr hin geht? geht auch per pn ; )  zieht ihr mit gummis los oder köfi?

werd warscheinlich am donnerstag mit gufi losziehen (ausser ich kann morgen noch einige fangen gehen, gestern wurde es früh dunkel und da fehlen mir noch so ein halbes dutzend fischlis für nen vernünftigen ansitz) und da leg ich normalerweise so manch strecke zurück, villeicht trifft mann sich ja...


----------



## Desperados (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ihr säcke ihr geht fischen und ich habe von diesem mittwoch bis nächsten mittwoch "astreinte a domicile" grrr und zu allem überfluss muss ich auch noch am samstag arbeiten.


----------



## esox82 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> sagt ihr mir wo ihr hin geht? geht auch per pn ; ) zieht ihr mit gummis los oder köfi?
> 
> werd warscheinlich am donnerstag mit gufi losziehen (ausser ich kann morgen noch einige fangen gehen, gestern wurde es früh dunkel und da fehlen mir noch so ein halbes dutzend fischlis für nen vernünftigen ansitz) und da leg ich normalerweise so manch strecke zurück, villeicht trifft mann sich ja...


 

PN ist raus


----------



## esox82 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> ihr säcke ihr geht fischen und ich habe von diesem mittwoch bis nächsten mittwoch "astreinte a domicile" grrr und zu allem überfluss muss ich auch noch am samstag arbeiten.


 
feuerwehr?
bei der cfl gibt es auch astreinte....vielleicht dort???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Viel gabs es nicht heute, 10 Gufis verloren, einen riesen Rapfen gesichtet, einige schöne Döbel und dann noch die beiden Gessellen die ihr auf den Fotos seht....
Dann gabs noch 3 Zander Nachläufer|uhoh:
Am Samstag wird es nochmal probiert....Und dann hoffentlich mit größeren Zandern


----------



## esox82 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri,flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Dank, Herr Schneider, wie war das mit dem sixer Heineken Ne Spaß beiseite wo genau zeig ich dir beim nächsten mal...Wie sieht es Samstag aus?

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

mal wieder ein fisch zu sehen hier im thread... petri
werd die nächsten drei tage auch auf die räuber ansetzen hab da ne stelle gefunden die warscheinlich jeder kennt, da muss irgendwie raubfisch (an zwar grousser) zu finden sein wenn ich die masse und grösse von den lauben dort sehe... hab auch einige schöne rapfen gesichtet, ist villeicht die selbe stelle ; )

wenn ihr auch am samstag loszieht dann schick doch ne pn... bzw. ich schreib euch wie's die nächsten zwei tage laufen wird und dann könnte mann ja mal schauen...


----------



## **bass** (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

noch ne frage 

ich nehm mal an die zander gingen auf gummis, und wollte nur mal wissen fängst du sie schon ziemlich ufernah, oder doch eher noch hinter der kante???


----------



## angelemanze (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gruss an die Luxembourgfans
kann mir jemand mehre Adressen geben für tagesscheine an seen, flüsse,teiceh etc...
würde gerne mal in luxi angeln gehen und auch eien lange fahrt in kauf nehmen wollen.
würde mich freuen über reichlich zuschriften.
schonmal recht herzlichen dank an euch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Adressen brauchst du keine..muss dich nur entscheiden wo und auf was..und dann vor Ort kaufen..Zur wahl stehen die Our/Sauer/Mosel dann noch der See von Remerschen..Stausee Esch und diverse Forellenseen

Dann gibt es da noch den See von Echternach dort ist aber momentan die Fischerei geschlossen

@ Bass...kennst du von mir was anderes als Gummis???...Mom schick dir ne PN


----------



## Desperados (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nix feuerwehr oder cfl, Post heist das stichwort


----------



## esox82 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Petri Dank, Herr Schneider, wie war das mit dem sixer Heineken Ne Spaß beiseite wo genau zeig ich dir beim nächsten mal...Wie sieht es Samstag aus?
> 
> mfg Flo


 
ich war ja nicht dabei als du den zander gefangen hast also kein sixer!
für den barsch bekommst du vielleicht nen schluck aus der flasche
samstag geht es nicht
vielleicht erst nächste woche


----------



## esox82 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



angelemanze schrieb:


> Gruss an die Luxembourgfans
> kann mir jemand mehre Adressen geben für tagesscheine an seen, flüsse,teiceh etc...
> würde gerne mal in luxi angeln gehen und auch eien lange fahrt in kauf nehmen wollen.
> würde mich freuen über reichlich zuschriften.
> schonmal recht herzlichen dank an euch


 
für mosel,sauer und our brauchst du nen erlaubnisschein,ausgestellt vom touristeninfostand in wasserbillig.zusätzlich brauchst du für die our ne erlaubnis vom pächter.
für die seen brauchst du nen binnengewässerschein (mosel,sauer und our: grenzgewässerschein)
für die forellenseen brauchst du keinen schein,sondern nur ne tageskarte vom jeweiligen see


----------



## esox82 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> nix feuerwehr oder cfl, Post heist das stichwort


 
ach,natürlich,die hab ich ganz vergessen


----------



## BlackLions (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Leute,

waren gestern mal wieder von 16:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr in Mertert.

Fangergebniss:

 5 maßige Rotaugen
 1 maßige Brasse
13 braune Zwergwelse (Katzenwelse)
 1 Zander von 51cm (den hat Markus gelandet):vik:

Mittags hatte Moni noch eine prächtige Äsche aus der Sauer gezogen. Die haben wir diesmal mitgenommen weil die eine etwas größere Bissverletzung hatte.

Petri Heil
Uwe & Moni


----------



## esox82 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dickes petri ihr beiden!


----------



## luke_dusk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war gestern nach Frankreich, versuchte es auch hecht in einem der Seen direkt hinter der Grenze.. absolute flaute.. zuerst den ganzen see abgespinnert-kein einziger Biss, danach mit Köfi.. kurz vor Sonnenuntergang schnappte sich dan doch noch ein Barsch meinen Gründling, der Bursche war jedoch nur um wenige cm. grösser als seine Beute.. hatte wohl riesen Appetit


----------



## BlackLions (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> Dickes petri ihr beiden!



Petri Dank!


----------



## esox82 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,wo bleibt denn der alex?


----------



## BubbleFish (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin! (Ja es gibt mich noch!)

Ich wollte mal hoeren, ob jemand morgen oder uebermorgen gegen frueher Abend los geht? Wollte mal etwas frueher von der Arbeit weg und endlich ein bisschen ANGELN!

Wenn also jemand was geplant hat, schick mir doch bitte ne PN. Vielleicht passt es ja!?


----------



## Desperados (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey bubblefish morgen gegen 21:30 werd ich noch nen stündchen in wasserbillig auf zander und donnerstag und freitag geh ich auch angeln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Werde Freitag entweder mit der Fliege oder Gufi losziehen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich gehe am freitag vielleicht spinnern,wenn ich zeit bekomme!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe..ich hab um 14Uhr frei^^


----------



## Desperados (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe ich hab auch ab morgen mittag bis montag morgen frei lol


----------



## esox82 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hehe..ich hab um 14Uhr frei^^


 
du sau!


----------



## esox82 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> hehe ich hab auch ab morgen mittag bis montag morgen frei lol


 
du bist ja noch schlimmer


----------



## Desperados (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja du weist ja, wer viel arbeitet hat auch viel frei ne du


----------



## esox82 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn die uni bis wieder anfängt hab ich auch mehr frei


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab gerade erfahren das ich am Freitag doch länger wie 14Uhr arbeiten muss, abe keine Ahnung wie lang
Dafür nächsten Freitag frei

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hab gerade erfahren das ich am Freitag doch länger wie 14Uhr arbeiten muss, abe keine Ahnung wie lang
> Dafür nächsten Freitag frei
> 
> mfg Flo


 

es wäre mal wieder an der zeit,feedern zu gehen......


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Für dich evt. für mich nicht das kann man nach dem 31.12 machen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

doch!mit der einen feedern,mit der anderen spinnern!
das macht spass!


----------



## **bass** (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,

meld mich auch wieder, war ein bisschen viel angeln in letzter zeit, aber wer mich kennt... ; ).
konnte es nicht lassen die zander zu ärgern, und war auch nicht sehr leicht bis ich ihr kleinen macken wieder erkannte... konnte so einiges an räubern landen fotos kommen aber irgendwann später, hab mein laptop in reparatur ; (

also erstmal, schön das wieder so einiges gefangen wurde...
musste feststellen, dass im gegensatz zu den letzten monaten die beißzeiten der zander sich doch sehr stark bis zur dämmerung verlagerten, und sie sich auch sehr bei der jagd auf ufer konzentrieren, was natürlich sehr interressant fürs gufiangeln wird , nee flo ; ) werd dir mal ne gute stelle zeigen, mit weniger hängern als in schengen ; )

wenn die dämmerung erst mal anfängt, ist es auch eigentlich egal geworden ob ein kleiner köfi dranhängt, ein dickes rotauge ne laube oder sonst was, was von vorteil ist da sich die köfi's auch nicht mehr so leicht fangen lassen... 

ebenso musste ich feststellen dass die bisse ziemlich brutal sind, da macht es nichts wenn die schnur mal beim biss im gestrüp hängt, bzw ein geschlossener bügel wird auch verziehen ; )

werd jetzt noch einige zeit diese plätze weiterbefischen da ich auch noch zwei welse fing, ein paar gute barsche und sogar nen schönen etwa 80ger hecht am haken hatte der hat mir aber leider bei der landung mein vorfach gerissen... 

der platz ist ebenso gut, mal mit der feeder abzuklopfen, was dort an diccken fischen in der dämmerung herumtobt ist irre... mann brauch nur nen langen kescher ; ) gell gilles ; )
wäre eigentlich genug platz um mal eins von unseren treffen dort zu organiesieren...
ist aber wirklich nur interressant wenn mann bis wenigstens 21:00 uhr bleibt...

also jungs bis dann


----------



## Desperados (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

OHHHHH JA Sehr Lang
Mindestens:
---->......................................<------
So gross :vik:


----------



## BubbleFish (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin!

Ich wollte morgen los, ist jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich bin los Bubble Fish.. Werde aber nur bis Mittags mit Gufi los sein Wenn du Lust hast mitzukommen schreib mir ne Pn dann sag ich dir wann und wo

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,mike,wäre mal wieder an der zeit,ein treffen zu orgnisieren
morgen werde ich mal wieder auf karpfen mein glück versuchen
wie ging es denn heute,flo?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war nicht war gestern noch feiern....Und hab ziemlich lang geschlafen...schaff es aber gerade nicht mich aufzurappeln und noch ein wenig gufinieren zu gehen...alleine schon zweimal nicht


----------



## esox82 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*


kenne ich!
war erst heute morgen um halb 5 zu hause,wir waren doch länger in frankfurt geblieben,und die haben tollen federweissen!!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe.......Am Samstag oder Sonntag werde ich wohl gehen...evt. kannst du Sonntags ja auch mal bei dem Familientreffen fehlen^^


----------



## esox82 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist hlt immer so ne sache mit dem familientreffen.....


----------



## luke_dusk (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> meld mich auch wieder, war ein bisschen viel angeln in letzter zeit, aber wer mich kennt... ; ).
> konnte es nicht lassen die zander zu ärgern, und war auch nicht sehr leicht bis ich ihr kleinen macken wieder erkannte... konnte so einiges an räubern landen fotos kommen aber irgendwann später, hab mein laptop in reparatur ; (
> ...


 

du meinst doch nicht etwa die remerschener mauer..?? |rolleyes


----------



## esox82 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auch wenn es so wäre,würde er es bestimmt nicht hierhin schreiben


----------



## luke_dusk (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

riiischtisch! :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es

Ich werde wenn der Wasserstand es zulässt wohl mit der Fliegen losziehen Ansonsten werde ich wohl auf Zander gufinieren gehen oder an den Baggersee auf Hecht...Also wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen einfach bescheid sagen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wann gehst du los,flo?
ich müsste eigentlich ende der woche zeit haben,mal wieder zu angeln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Samstag früh oder Sonntag..

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

samstag geht wahrscheinlich nicht,sonntag,naja,da weißt du ja bescheid
ab nächster woche hab ich endlich wieder mehr zeit,dann kann ich vor und/oder nach der uni ein wenig angeln gehn


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und wie sieht es Freitag aus? Da habe ich Frei

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wird leider auch nix
wahrscheinlich kann ich erst ab nächster woche wieder ans wasser


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm...bft 4 und Nordwind gemeldet..evt. gehe ich doch gufinieren mal schauen wie es dann aussieht am we....Ansonsten Pegelstand usw. okay..Am Sonntag sind in der Nacht -3°C gemeldet..das sollte der Startschuß für die Äschen sein

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,

muss euch enttäuschen keiner von euch kennt den genauen platz ; ) aber die mauer ist auch nicht schlecht wenn mann weis wo sie sitzen, was vermutlich einige nicht denken würden ; )

war ja wieder oft los und wir sind jetzt wieder so weit dass es länger dauert die köfis zu fangen als die räuber, deswegen sieht es zur zeit so aus dass ich von 2-5 uhr versuche köfis zu fangen und dann nochmal drei stunden auf die räuber losziehe...

hab wieder so einiges gefangen, und nen schönen 90ger zander leider verloren ; ( aber die fische beissen richtig gut, fang sie eigentlich noch immer mit dem selben system... jedoch gab es jetzt seit ner woche keine waller mehr... die haben sich warscheinlich schon richtung moselmitte verzogen... dafür gabs ab dem 1ten oktober schon 21 massige zander ; ) hatte am sonntag abend mit meinem bruder innerhalb drei stunden 7 massige und zwei kleine... das nenn ich mal nen erfolg

flo mal nen tipp da wo du glaubst wo ich angel, versuch es mal mit no action shads (im weissfischdekor etwa 10cm) ab 19:00 uhr und spielst mit den dingern auf ner entfernung von drei bis fünf metern am ufer vorbei...  ; ) 

werd wenn ich irgendwann mein laptop wieder bekomme auch mal wieder fotos reinstellen...


----------



## esox82 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ihr habt´s gut!
ich muss noch bis montag warten,ehe ich wieder losgehen kann
stellt wenigstens ein paar bilder rein,dass ich was zum glotzen hab


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe...Mike..hast du morgen Zeit ne runde fischen zu gehen???

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo flo,

werd am späten nachmittag los ziehen werd aber in schengen ein bisschen mein glück auf köfis versuchen, mein proviant ist leider schon verbraucht ; ) danach werd ich aber vermutlich mal wieder versuchen ob was bei der mauer geht, müsste eigentlich jetzt kalt genug sein...

war jetzt auch noch zweimal nach rosport an die sauer hab dort so einiges an köfis gefangen aber in der grösse um barsche am baggersee zu fangen, ebenso war auch der altarm geöffnet so dass die strömung von der anderen seite kam... und flo die äschen sind bereits dabei ; ) werden so einige gefangen, auch viele auf maden... hast du die strecke in meschtrefft noch nicht mit der fliege abgeklopft? mann sieht dort so einige fische, aber mein einziger ausflug dorthin hat nur einige döbel gebracht...

du hast letztens vom fliegenfischen an der mosel geredet, hab da zwei tipps die strecke von der schengener autobahnbrücke richtung remerschen, und zwischen mertert und wasserbillig... da wirst du deinen spaß haben ; )


----------



## esox82 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo und mike,
wie war euer angeltag?
ich werde morgen VIELLEICHT kurz zum vereinssee fahren,ein paar freunde von mir sind dort,vielleicht kann ich ein paar forellen für morgen abend fangen


----------



## luke_dusk (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hallo flo,
> 
> werd am späten nachmittag los ziehen werd aber in schengen ein bisschen mein glück auf köfis versuchen, mein proviant ist leider schon verbraucht ; ) danach werd ich aber vermutlich mal wieder versuchen ob was bei der mauer geht, müsste eigentlich jetzt kalt genug sein...
> 
> ...


 

war letzte woche paarmal auf der mauer, läuft nicht so gut dort, hatte 2 untermassige zander und einige barsche. jedesmal bis so gegen 22 uhr geangelt.. bisse kamen aber komischerweise jedesmal vor sonnenuntergang!


----------



## **bass** (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

ja kommen auch nur bei sonnenuntergang... wenn du gleich an der mauer geangelt hast da fängst du auch nur kleine, und welse... du muss drauf achten dass die köfis mehr als 10cm haben...

war ja gestern noch los ein bisschen spinnfischen... konnte nen hecht etwa 50cm, und zwei döbel bis 2kg verhaften und natürlich die üblichen barsche...

details folgen... geh jetzt angeln ; )

bis dann


----------



## luke_dusk (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da ist doch noch der kleine yachthafen zwischen remich und remerschen, kann man dort angeln? beim einlauf?

hab mir das mal auf google earth angesehen, sieht zimlich intressant dort aus..


----------



## esox82 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



luke_dusk schrieb:


> da ist doch noch der kleine yachthafen zwischen remich und remerschen, kann man dort angeln? beim einlauf?
> 
> hab mir das mal auf google earth angesehen, sieht zimlich intressant dort aus..


 
den bei schwebsingen?nee,da darf man leider nicht
wusste gar nicht,dass dort ein einlauf ist|kopfkrat


----------



## Desperados (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei der hafeneinfahrt darf man angeln, war zufällig heute mittag dort essen und hab mich da Informiert. einfahrt darf man im hafen selbst nicht. ausser du fischst von DEINEM boot aus.


----------



## esox82 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden...also im hafen darf man nicht,ausser vom eigenen boot,aber bei der hafeneinfahrt darf man?


----------



## Desperados (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ganz genau  ein hafen hat ja ne einfahrt ne ( wäre ja blöd wenn nicht, muss langweilig sein immer nur IM hafen umher zu paddeln   )  so da darfst du links und rechts angeln und an den betonstegen an denen die Mosel fliest. so im hafen ( alles was hinter den 20 meter einfahrt liegt darf nicht beangelt werden. Ich wäre aber mehr als dafür das man mal unterschriften sammelt oder iergend so was um dieses gesetz zu ändern.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Finde diese Gesetze garnicht so übel allerdings nicht wenn man von dem Boot aus angeln darf. Dann sollte man es entweder jedem erlauben oder verbieten.   War am We mit der Fliege los hatte 2-3 gute Bisse auf Nymphe allerdings konnte ich sie wegen schwierigen Strömungsverhältnissen nicht verwerten. Die Strömun in der ich stand war heftiger als die in der die Nymphe presentiert wurde so das die Schnur immer wieder in einem Bogen trieb und man keinen direkten Kontakt zur Nymphe hatte. Hab kleine Äschen in der Strömung stehen sehen aber nicht angeworfen da nur etwa 10-15cm...Trockenfliegen mäßig lief nix bis ich an einer Stelle Fliegen sah. Dort jagte die Brut die auf dem Wasser liegenden Fliegen. Ich ging also weiter da, es sich nicht lohnte die Fliegen anzuwerfen. Hatte später noch einen guten Döbel gesichtet und angeworfen dieser verpasste allerdings die Fliegen und zischte danach die Mosel runter und war nicht mehr zu finden. Dann sah ich noch einige Fische an einer Stromschnelle steigen aber dort waren mal wieder die Bedingungen so schlecht das man sie nicht befischen konnte.  Werde am Freitag nochmal gufinieren gehen also wer Lust und Zeit hat einfach bescheid sagen  mfg Flo


----------



## frank67 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> achja und die anlage ist ganz anders als gewöhnliche
> dort herscht nich viel betrieb, am tag 1-5 angler,
> am unteren ist nie einer und dort sieht alles sehr natürlich aus, überall ist wald und die habe da sogar schilffelder!


 

naja,auf den Bildern von der Homepage sieht das aber gaaaaaaaanz anders aus.

Gruß:fränk


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja Puff bleibt Puff


----------



## luke_dusk (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit einlauf hatte ich einfahrt gemeint..

danke für die info..

kommt man den da mit dem auto rein, also in den hafen richtung bootseinfahrt?
werd dan mal irgendwan einen versuch starten..


----------



## **bass** (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei dem ''chalet'' kannst du parken oder du fährst zum parking gleich hinter dem hafen dort geht ein weg runter kannst es ja da mal probieren... der einlauf ist schon nen guter platz aber eben nur manchmal, die fische die mann dort fängt sind glaub ich eh nur die fische die in den hafen reinwollen da sich die fische komplett ans andere ufer verziehen. da gibt es einen enormen raubfischbestand nur leider seit drei jahren nicht mehr beangelbar... das war immer der hotspot schlechthin... fragt gilles mal, da waren 100!!! barsche am tag pro angler nicht mal ne ausnahme, von den zandern und hechten mal abgesehen... aber glaub kaum dass es noch ne erlaubnis geben wird um dort zu angeln, der hafenmeister behauptet dass durch unsere schnüre die propeller der boote beschädigt werden, und ausserdem ist das ein binnengewässer...

war gestern wieder mit meinem bruder los und konnten ein paar mächtige döbel verhaften, werd die bilder später mal reinstellen... gestern fing ich sie auf wobbler (7cm)mein bruder auf spinner (3er)

werd heute villeicht nochmal losziehen werd dann aber woanders probieren, werde die strecke jetzt mal ein bisschen ruhen lassen...

also mann sieht sich


----------



## luke_dusk (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du meinst genau gegenüber vom yachthafen,diese anliegeplätze für frachter?
das ist doch kein binnengewässer?
oder meinst du jetzt im yachthafen selbst?
#c

hinter dem yachthafen ist doch auch noch so ein teich/kleiner see, mir wurde gesagt dass der der remerschener gemeinde gehört und man da auch zimlich gut auf barsche/hechte angeln kann, und zwar ohne schein. weekends soll es dort voll mit portugiesen sein..
weiss jemand mehr dazu?


----------



## esox82 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



fränk67 schrieb:


> naja,auf den Bildern von der Homepage sieht das aber gaaaaaaaanz anders aus.
> 
> Gruß:fränk


 

hallo neuer!
naja,da ist es schon ziemlich voll tagsüber!
aber man kann dort auch zelten,so dass du auch zu anderen zeiten dort angeln kannst


----------



## esox82 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Finde diese Gesetze garnicht so übel allerdings nicht wenn man von dem Boot aus angeln darf. Dann sollte man es entweder jedem erlauben oder verbieten. War am We mit der Fliege los hatte 2-3 gute Bisse auf Nymphe allerdings konnte ich sie wegen schwierigen Strömungsverhältnissen nicht verwerten. Die Strömun in der ich stand war heftiger als die in der die Nymphe presentiert wurde so das die Schnur immer wieder in einem Bogen trieb und man keinen direkten Kontakt zur Nymphe hatte. Hab kleine Äschen in der Strömung stehen sehen aber nicht angeworfen da nur etwa 10-15cm...Trockenfliegen mäßig lief nix bis ich an einer Stelle Fliegen sah. Dort jagte die Brut die auf dem Wasser liegenden Fliegen. Ich ging also weiter da, es sich nicht lohnte die Fliegen anzuwerfen. Hatte später noch einen guten Döbel gesichtet und angeworfen dieser verpasste allerdings die Fliegen und zischte danach die Mosel runter und war nicht mehr zu finden. Dann sah ich noch einige Fische an einer Stromschnelle steigen aber dort waren mal wieder die Bedingungen so schlecht das man sie nicht befischen konnte. Werde am Freitag nochmal gufinieren gehen also wer Lust und Zeit hat einfach bescheid sagen mfg Flo


 
ich will am freitag auch los,aber eher spinnern,ml kucken


----------



## esox82 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



luke_dusk schrieb:


> du meinst genau gegenüber vom yachthafen,diese anliegeplätze für frachter?
> das ist doch kein binnengewässer?
> oder meinst du jetzt im yachthafen selbst?
> #c
> ...


 
ich hab schon mal bei dem yachthafen gegessen,aber nen teich hab ich dort noch nie gesehen|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Viel Spaß, Andy gehe mal die Strecke zwischen den beiden Brücken in Schengen ab Dort solltest du mit dem Spinner auf gute Döbel und Rapfen stoßen.


mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ich hab schon mal bei dem yachthafen gegessen,aber nen teich hab ich dort noch nie gesehen|kopfkrat#c


doch wenn du nach dem hafen also aus remich kommend einbiegst richtung mosel.. dort wo auch der parkplatz ist den esox beschrieben hat..c siehst in nicht von der strasse aus.


----------



## **bass** (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aah flo, 

hast dir die stelle mal angeschaut ; ), dort gibt es ziemlich dicke burschen nur schade dass die plätze nur von oben begehbar sind das verschäucht die meisten dickdöbel schon...

aber wenn mann weit genug am ufer vorbei den köder reinschmeisst dann gehts...

werd jetzt vielleicht heute mittag noch frei bekommen und werd dann natürlich angeln gehen ; ) glaub werd wieder spinnfischen gehn läuft im moment ziemlich gut...

@luke dusk als binnengewässer meinte ich natürlich den hafen selbst liegt ja auf der lux. seite und daher kein grenzgewässer mehr... der weiher gleich daneben ist eigentlich nur gut um köfis zu fangen... gibt dort auch ne menge katzenwelse... als dieser see noch recht jung war das heißt vor etwa vier jahren, fing mann schon so einige hechte und schöne barsche,jedoch ist das schon lange nicht mehr so, da manche leute ja denken sie müssten alles abschlachten was am haken hängt... und es gab noch keine richtige überschwemmung in den letzten jahren die wieder neue fische mitbringen hätte können...
und ja bis jetzt brauchst du dort auch keinen schein (sag bis jetzt denn mir hat jemand gesagt sobald dort zuviel dreck rumliegt, werden sie das auch ändern...)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hej,

@ Mike: kenne die Strecke vom Zander angeln her

Spinnfischen ist nicht so meins Werde am Freitag mit dem Gufi langziehen evt. könnte man sich ja auch treffen ich mit Gufi ihr mit Spinner

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, Andy gehe mal die Strecke zwischen den beiden Brücken in Schengen ab Dort solltest du mit dem Spinner auf gute Döbel und Rapfen stoßen.
> 
> 
> mfg Flo


 
ich geh am freitag gerne in mertert und wasserbillig spinnern,hast du keine lust,dort zu gufieren?


----------



## esox82 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



luke_dusk schrieb:


> doch wenn du nach dem hafen also aus remich kommend einbiegst richtung mosel.. dort wo auch der parkplatz ist den esox beschrieben hat..c siehst in nicht von der strasse aus.


 
ach so,ja kenne ich!
wenn man da die strasse weiterfährt,kommt man an eine grosse wiese,da kann man gut grillen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin in Stadbredimus unterwegs..dort haben wir ja auch gute Barsche gesehen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,das ginge auch noch,aber schengen ist mir zu weit


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne will ich auch nicht werde gegen 15Uhr mit einem anderen Boardie in Stadtbredimus sein. Pack zwei skellis und ne Gufirute ein andy Und wenn du heute noch on bist schreibt mir ne sms   mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin jetzt vom Zanderangeln zurÜck, hab nen sehr Schönen 84er gefangen, und einen Kleineren..
der Grosse hat auf Köfi an der Pose in der Mosel gebissen..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ luke dusk hast du aktiv oder passiv gefischt? Wollte auch mal mit der Pose los und dann immer mit der Pose weiter am Ufer langziehen  mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, leute war gestern auch noch mal am abend unterwegs... hab mal meine gufis wieder ausgepackt ; ) die zeit ist ja jetzt gekommen hatte gleich beim ersten einwurf nen 40ger zander, gefolgt von zwei fehlbissen danach hat sich noch ein barsch am gufi verirrt und als ich einpacken wollte fing ich noch nen kleinen zander... also scheint als wäre die zeit schon reif fürs gufieren ; ) kann heute leider nicht los... 

also hoffe mal ihr kriegt den einen oder anderen an land gezogen...

@lukedusk schöner zander gab's keine anderen bisse? scheinen sich nämlich so langsam zu versammeln... wo hast du ihn denn gefangen? brauch keine platzbeschreibung, wenn du mir die stadt verrätst wo es war das genügt... ; )

hat noch keiner von euch bisher beim altarm auf der luxemburgischen seite bei schengen auf zander geangelt? sieht eigentlich sehr zander verdächtig aus... ging bisher dort nur spinnern...


----------



## luke_dusk (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

im altarm in schengen hab ichs schon versucht aber ohne alzugrossen erfolg, zimlich weiter oben ist die strömung sehr start, gute stelle im sommer wenn der sauerstoff knap wird.. aber jetzt eher nicht denk ich mal.

zu dem zander gestern abend, ich hatte 3 bisse, der erste sehr nah am ufer villeicht ein barsch vermute ich, hatte aber nicht richtig gebissen, dan kam der zander von +/- 50cm auch nicht weiter als 3m vom ufer, danach der grosse, denke mal das war nicht weiter als 5-6m raus.. das wasser stand den ganzen abend fast still, da war posenangeln die weitaus bessere wahl als mit grundblei. die beiden zander schwimmen übrigens immer noch in der mosel, sollen den bestand mal sichern für die nächsten Jahre.  köder waren gründlinge von +/-10cm.

flo: bin an ein und derselben stelle geblieben. ist nicht ohne mit der pose am ufer entlang zu rennen wens dunkel ist da landest du schnell mal iüber sie rutschigen steine im wasser..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nur kurz gab heute einen 75er Zander für mich Bild usw. gibt es später muss noch weg  mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zum zander
hast du ihn in stadtbredimus gefangen? doch nicht etwa an meiner sommerstelle??? ; )
hab jetzt die nächsten tage frei werde dann mal ein paar köfis angeln gehn und dann geh ich mit gilles mal auf zanderjagd, und der eine oder andere ausflug mit gufi wird auch drin sein ; ) hab mal drei dutzend gufis prepariert...

@lukedusk

hab auch bemerkt dass sie sehr nah am ufer stehen, warst du wieder in remerschen unterwegs??? werd mir da noch so einige plätze vornehmen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Mike wo sag ich dir per pn, wenn du willst

er hat ziemlich weit draußen gebissen. Nach zwei sprüngen bis er war sehr fett und ohne einen Mackel durfte aber wieder schwimmen..das bild kommt sobald ich es habe hat ein bekannter auf seinem Handy

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> petri zum zander
> hast du ihn in stadtbredimus gefangen? doch nicht etwa an meiner sommerstelle??? ; )
> hab jetzt die nächsten tage frei werde dann mal ein paar köfis angeln gehn und dann geh ich mit gilles mal auf zanderjagd, und der eine oder andere ausflug mit gufi wird auch drin sein ; ) hab mal drei dutzend gufis prepariert...
> 
> ...


 
nein diesmal nicht remerschen, habe dort nur noch kleinere bekommen. ich denke dort wird zu viel geangelt..
war diesmal zwischen wasserbillig und mertert..
werd heute abend wieder losziehn wenn es nicht zuviel regnet..

glückwunsch zum zander flo!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Leider regnet es sonst würde ich noch 3-4 Stündchen heute gehen


----------



## esox82 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi!
war heute morgen auch mal kurz los!
konnte in stadtbredimus einen 41 und 47er barsch,sowie einen 68er zander überlisten!


----------



## esox82 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Leider regnet es sonst würde ich noch 3-4 Stündchen heute gehen


 
memme
es gibt kein schlechtes wetter,nur ein falsch angezogener angler


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe...aber nicht wenn du mit dem fahrrad fährst


----------



## esox82 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann nimmst du noch ein tuch mit


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp oder einen Regenschirm


----------



## esox82 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie hast du morgen zeit?


----------



## esox82 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

endlich wird was gegen unser schmutziges wasser unternommen!
ist aber noch ein langer weg:

quelle: www.wort.lu


Verbände und Gemeinden für sauberes Wasser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wasserrahmenrichtlinie geht in eine neue Runde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Letzte Aktualisierung: 29-10-2007 14:22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hay/vb) - Sauberes Oberflächengewässer und Grundwasser  - das sind die Ziele der vom Innen- und Landesplanungsminister Jean-Marie Halsdorf erarbeiteten Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. Nachdem nun eine Bestandsaufnahme der Wasserqualität wie auch die Einrichtung eines Monitoringprogramms vorgenommen wurden, können nun konkrete Maßnahmenprogramme ausgearbeitet werden. 




*Saubere Gewässer wie hier die Our gehen alle an. Bürger sind nun aufgerufen, beim Wasserrahmengesetz mitzuwirken.* 
Foto:  John LambertyAus diesem Grund findet am kommenden Montag in Niederanven eine Plenarveranstaltung statt. Hier soll die Zivilgesellschaft über die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie informiert werden und eigene Vorschläge machen. Der Zeitplan der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie sieht außerdem vor, bis zum Jahr 2009 einen konkreten Maßnahmenkatalog aufzustellen, der wiederum bis 2012 umgesetzt werden soll. Damit könne das Ziel, eine Verbesserung des guten Zustands der Bäche, Flüsse und Seen, bis 2015 erreicht werden. Teil des Zeitplans und der Umsetzung der Richtlinie ist zugleich eine Erhöhung des Wasserpreises. Beläuft sich der gegenwärtige Preis auf durchschnittlich rund 2,50 Euro pro Kubikmeter, soll dieser bis ins Jahr 2010 auf etwa 4,50 Euro für Trink- und Abwasser zusammen angehoben werden. Gleichzeitig wird eine Unterteilung der verschiedenen Verbraucher vorgenommen in Industrie, Landwirtschaft und private Nutzer.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wow..ein erster Plan ist doch schon mal was..aber was daraus wird?!


----------



## esox82 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also hat die unterschriftensammlung doch was gebracht


----------



## **bass** (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bisher alles nur gerede, glaubs erst wenn ich konkkretes sehe... gilles hat mir erzählt gestern wäre ne stinkende brühe aus der sauer in die mosel geflossen die obendrauf noch schaum an der oberfläche mit sich trug... erst wenn so was nicht mehr passiert, glaub ich dem geschwätz, dases übrigens schon seit 20 jahren gibt... aber immerhin ein anfang... 

also jungs denkt an die fotos ; ) geh jetzt massiv köfiangeln für morgen... also see you


----------



## Desperados (4. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:vStinkend ist gut das war kaum auszuhalten !!!! :v


----------



## esox82 (6. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist aber sehr ruhig hier geworden.....alle am wasser?
ich werde morgen zum vereinssee fahren und karpfen,karauschen und barsche ärgern


----------



## **bass** (8. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

und ward ihr alle soviel angeln, dass mann nichts mehr höhrt??? ; )

war wieder massiv auf räuber unterwegs und hab eigentlich immer gefangen...
gab nur einen tag wo gilles und ich fast deprimierten, und das war am baggersee, hatte meinen ganzen köfivorat mit um dickbarsche zu angeln, wir machten den ganzen ''tour'' des baggersee um an den letzten 50 metern dann doch noch ein paar barsche zu fangen bis auf zwei drei barsche war der rest alles zu klein. konnte dann aber beobachten warum nichts lief denn mann sa die brut auf etwa 50meter entfernung an der oberfläsche und dort halten sich halt auch die barsche auf... danach sind wir dann los an die mosel um dann dort an einigen standplätzen wiederum nichts zu fangen, am abend stellten wir uns dann an die mauer n wasserbillig zwischen die rotaugenangler und kaonnten dann doch noch einige barsche fangen sowie zwei zander, wovon der eine sogar das mindestmaß überschritt glaub war 55cm... 

am tag danach den kleinen see mal komplet mit gummi durchgeackert um einen kleinen barsch dann auf twister zu fangen!

das wars dann fürs erst mit dem baggersee für mich, also wieder an die gute alte mosel...

fing hier und da ein paar zander, darunter nen schönen 80ger... die meisten fing ich mit gufi abends nach feierabend...

ebenso hatte ich vorgestern wieder mal ein hecht in der mosel gefangen, und drei zander alles auf köfi diesmal... hatte sogar noch ein paar bisse versämmelt, so dass ich keine köfis mehr hatte... dann dachte ich mir du kannst noch zwei stunden angeln, also würmer gesucht aber leider ohne erfolg, als ich dann auf der suche nach meinen künstlichen würmern von gulb war fand ich dann noch einen 20cm langen no action shad im laubendekor aber leider ohne jighead... es war zum verzweifeln, dann dachte ich häng den mal an deine posenrute und dann angelste  aktiv damit, und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht fing ich dann nochmal zwei zander, und hatte noch drei bisse... werde in zukunft immer mal solch einen gufi im winter mitführen...

gestern war ich auch noch mal gegen abend los und fing nochmal zwei zander hatte aber auch ne menge fehlbisse... weis nicht warum aber sie beissen doch noch ziemlich zurückhaltend auf die gummis... villeicht muss es erst mal richtig frieren...

und was geht bei euch so??? wenn ihr was verratet?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war leider in lezter Zeit nicht mehr angeln. Aber hoffe das ich am Sonntag evt. nochmal loskomme. Petri Mike zu dem schöne erfolg auf die Glasaugen 

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (9. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
war gestern wieder los ; )

hab mir mal nen altbekannten platz angesehen, und dann zwei stunden gufiert und hatte gleich meine beste gufirunde des jahres ; ) fing insgesamt einen 37er barsch, und darauf folgten 8!!! zander vovon 4 das mindestmass überschritten, einer es um nen cm verfehlte und paar kleine hatte noch einige zupfer gspührt diese aber verfehlt, war mit dem wind gestern abend nicht so evident und das ganze noch im dunkeln...

hab jetzt aber bemerkt dass sich in letzter zeit die rudel bilden, und dass sie kaum im hellen beissen... und anstatt sie zu suchen, bin ich der meinung, dass mann besser an einem bekannten hotspot verharrt und einfach wartet bis die zander bei dämmerung vorbei kommen...

hat denn eigentlich noch keiner von euch bisher nen guten barschplatz gefunden, die sind ja jetzt auch in riesigen schwärmen unterwegs?


----------



## **bass** (13. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

@flo war's du nicht ans wasser?
war die letzten tage abends immer nochmal gufieren fing aber nur kleinere zander... aber wenigstens bin ich nicht schneider geblieben... scheinen extrem viele jungzander unterwegs zu sein, das kann wiederum interessant in 2-3 jahren werden ; )


----------



## esox82 (13. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Mike!
ich war in letzter zeit gar nicht an der mosel.bin mit dem verein dabei,unseren weiher ablaufen zu lassen um ihn neu auszubaggern,da er ausbricht und in einen bach läuft.wir haben momentan viel stress dadurch,so dass meine ruten leider nicht im einsatz waren


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo war ich zwei Fehlattacken von Rapfen die noch munter rauben..die Bisse kamen ziemlich Ufer nah und die Rapfen sprangen fast aus dem Wasser
Dann noch zwei Zander aussteiger..Musste die Rute ziemlich hoch halten wegen des starken Windes dazu die Kälte und Dunkelheit da hab ich die Anschläge etwas verpennt bzw. konnte nicht voll durchziehen da ich mit der Rute ja nicht mehr so viel Arbeitsweg dazu hatte
Das komische die Bisse kamen wieder auf kleine Gufis???!!! 

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (14. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo!
wie sieht es denn nun für samstag aus?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sms ist raus


----------



## esox82 (15. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

antwort auch


----------



## esox82 (18. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo!
warst du heute los?
was gefangen?
ich geh morgen wahrscheinlich,da ich erst ab 12uhr uni hab


----------



## RaoulDuke (20. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in luxemburg bin ich auch ab und an mal,vllt kann man sich ja mal verabreden ;D


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fleißig lesen und bescheid sagen das du vorbeikommst 

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (21. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jupp,einfach mal bescheid geben,dann kann man mal was machen


----------



## RaoulDuke (21. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo studierste denn?
in trier?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp


----------



## esox82 (22. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wer ich?jupp,in trier!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Da erspar ich dir schon das tippen und du tippst trotzdem


----------



## RaoulDuke (22. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ah gut,ich bin nämlcih ersti in trier


----------



## esox82 (24. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Da erspar ich dir schon das tippen und du tippst trotzdem


 

jo,so bin ich halt: muss immer das letzte wort haben


----------



## esox82 (24. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



RaoulDuke schrieb:


> ah gut,ich bin nämlcih ersti in trier


 

ach so?
was studierst du denn?


----------



## RaoulDuke (24. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

pädagogik


----------



## Forellen Luki (24. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi wer von euch geht oft an die Sauer Angeln?


Bräuchte als einsteiger mal ein Paar Tips. Ich wollte mich diesen Herbst/Winter mal auf Hecht Probieren aber Tag für Tag gehe ich Leer aus (klar Anfänger) deswegen bräuchte ich mal Tips von "Profis" die oft an die Sauer gehen und auch Hechte fangen.
Ich denke das ich einach an Falsche Plätze gehe und auch falsche köder benutze.

Also für Tips wäre ich sehr erfreut oder auch wenn einer mal Lust hätte mich mit zu nehemen.

Würde mich auf Antwort freuen.

Danke!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sauer und Hecht das ist wie Deutsche Flüsse und Stör
Den einen oder anderen gibts noch aber es wird einfach zuviel und zuklein bzw. zu groß ab 90cm die perfekte Größe zum Laichen deren Laich sich auch schon an das Gewässer angepasst hat und höhere Überlebenschancen hat mitgenommen...

Schaffte es noch nicht einen Hecht über 75cm aus der Sauer zu holen...der beste Tipp fahr an einen der Seen in Luxemburg..z.b. Echternach, Vianden, Esch oder Remerschen..

Bist aber herzlich eingeladen mal mitzukommen Vor allem Zandertechnisch 

Kenne noch 3-4 Stellen die immer wieder für Hecht gut sind in der Sauer, die werde ich hier jetzt aber nicht verraten da sind 2-3 50cm Hechte immer drin Wenn man weiß wie


mfg Flo


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

a propos vianden, war schon mal jemand von euch dort ?


----------



## Forellen Luki (25. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Flo-Zanderkönig Ich habe mir schon sowas gedacht, aber wie gesagt ich bin noch Anfänger und nicht lange genug am Angeln so das ich das gewässer gut kenne.

Aber würde mich mal gerne einer Zander Tour anschließen. Wenn du lust und Zeit hast mich mit zu nehmen einfach früh genug Schreiben wann, wo, wie, dann bin ich dabei.
Denn ich muss Schicht Arbeiten.

Vielen Dank für die direkte Antwort Gruß Lukas


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Lukas: Alles klar, werde dir bescheid sagen, mitzubringen sind ne Guficombo und Gutelaune, daheim zu lassen Totschläger und Messer

@Johnnie: Ist wie bei jedem großen Gewässer ohne Ahnung kann man 20x mal ohne Hecht ausgehen wenn man nicht durch Glück direkt einen Hotspot findet
Bootangeln weiß ich jetzt garnicht ob es erlaubt ist aber ohne wird es nur mit viel Übung und Testen klappen

mfg Flo


----------



## Forellen Luki (25. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alles klar Flo-Zanderkönig freue mich  und Guficombo? = Gummi Fisch combo?

Wenn es soweit ist kannst du mir ja noch Tips für genaue Gößen, Gewicht, Farbe geben die ich mir dann noch besorgen muss.

Bis dann Lukas


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hej, damit war ne Anständige Rute,Rolle und ne geflochtene Schnur zum Gufi angeln gemeint Muss nicht 300€ kosten aber was taugen
Falls du da noch was suchst ne Pn an mich, kann dir dann paar ordentliche Sachen nennen

Gufis kommt ganz drauf an, weiß nicht ob du noch im Winter zeiht findest oder erst wieder im Sommer da Schonzeit

Nenne ich dir dann auch per Pn....Kopfgewichte je nach Stelle

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (25. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



RaoulDuke schrieb:


> pädagogik


 

auf lehramt?


----------



## esox82 (25. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hej, damit war ne Anständige Rute,Rolle und ne geflochtene Schnur zum Gufi angeln gemeint Muss nicht 300€ kosten aber was taugen
> Falls du da noch was suchst ne Pn an mich, kann dir dann paar ordentliche Sachen nennen
> 
> Gufis kommt ganz drauf an, weiß nicht ob du noch im Winter zeiht findest oder erst wieder im Sommer da Schonzeit
> ...


 

ihr habt noch bis zum 31.12. zeit,also beeilung


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na Baggerfahrer Andy

Wann haste nochmal Zeit zum feschen, wie ihr so schön sagt?


----------



## RaoulDuke (25. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> auf lehramt?


nope is dilplomstudiengang.

war heute in remerschen,spontanaktion und deswegen unangekündigt ^^
ein angeltag wie man in sich nicht wünscht, 3stunden gejerkt und nicht ein biss zu verzeichnen,nasskalt und überall entenkacke :O


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kannst du was zum Kraut sagen? Ist das mittlerweile mal zurück gegangen?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (26. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Na Baggerfahrer Andy
> 
> Wann haste nochmal Zeit zum feschen, wie ihr so schön sagt?


 
baggerfahrer noch nicht,wir müssen warten,bis der förster uns das OK gibt 

vielleicht am freitag,mal kucken


----------



## esox82 (26. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



RaoulDuke schrieb:


> nope is dilplomstudiengang.
> 
> war heute in remerschen,spontanaktion und deswegen unangekündigt ^^
> ein angeltag wie man in sich nicht wünscht, 3stunden gejerkt und nicht ein biss zu verzeichnen,nasskalt und überall entenkacke :O


 

wusste gar nicht,dass man das auf diplom studieren kann|kopfkrat
wo warst du denn? am baggersee oder an der mosel?
wird wohl so langsam zu kalt sein um aktiv zu angeln


----------



## RaoulDuke (26. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> wo warst du denn? am baggersee oder an der mosel?



jop am baggersee,die mosel habe ich noch nie befischt.naja mal schauen vllt will ich nächstes we nochmal los.bin mir aber echt noch unschlüssig wohin ich will, bzw auf was ich mein glück versuchen soll.

p.s.: noch ne frage,wie siehts eigentlich bestandsmäßig in dem kleinen weiher aus der neben dem großen baggersee is ,in bezug auf räuber natürlich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Beschissen

Nur kleine Hechte alle anderen sind letztes oder vorletztes Jahr eingegangen
Ganz im Gegenteil jetzt fängt erst eine der besten Zeiten auf Hecht an, da sie sich ja schließlich auf den richtigen Winter und die Laichzeit vorbereiten müssen


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (26. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



RaoulDuke schrieb:


> jop am baggersee,die mosel habe ich noch nie befischt.naja mal schauen vllt will ich nächstes we nochmal los.bin mir aber echt noch unschlüssig wohin ich will, bzw auf was ich mein glück versuchen soll.
> 
> p.s.: noch ne frage,wie siehts eigentlich bestandsmäßig in dem kleinen weiher aus der neben dem großen baggersee is ,in bezug auf räuber natürlich


 

jo,geh nach remrschen zum baggerweiher!versuch es mit köfi und blech auf hecht,da fängst du sicherlich was!
der flo und ich werden auch noch mal dahin gehen,um einige hechte zu überlisten,stimmt's flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja ich lass das blech zu hause und nehme meine Plastik illex´s mit


----------



## RaoulDuke (26. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin atm ziemlich jerksüchtig,habe auch bis jetzt an dem weiher nur gejerkt(war auber auch noch nicht oft da 3-4 mal).

wie sieht dort eigentlich mit barschen aus sind die gut zu fangen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, aber dieses Jahr habe ich noch nicht wirklich den Riesen verhaftet..war allerdings auch schon lang nicht mehr da vor allem jetzt im winter:´(
Im sommer habe ich sie mit Softjerks gefangen...Allerdings muss man auch hier wissen wo sie stehen. 
Wie sieht es Krautmäßig aus??? Ist es zurück gegangen???


mfg Flo


----------



## RaoulDuke (26. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kraut is immernoch da,allerdings hält es sich in grenzen, gerade wenn man mit jerks fischen kann,am rand is des öfteren 1-2m alles mit abgestorbenem kraut voll,das stört aber weniger.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Besser als im Sommer


----------



## esox82 (27. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ja ich lass das blech zu hause und nehme meine Plastik illex´s mit


 
und mein spezialspinner?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo für im kleinen Minihechte zu fangen


----------



## esox82 (27. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die sind schon gewachsen
lieber kleine als gar keine


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja 10 cm wow..nun sind sie 25cm


----------



## esox82 (27. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und die von 25 sind nun schon 40cm usw


----------



## **bass** (28. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey freaks!

war keiner mehr los? muss gestehen dass im moment ziemlich viel läuft an der mosel... und sogar ne menge hechte gestern noch einen 83er auf köfi gelandet!

war denn keiner am sontage los wasserstand war 30cm gestiegen mosel schön angetrübt, und 6 zander über 60cm in drei stunden ; ) und das alles auf gufis, ebenso haben wurden noch 4 weitere in meiner direkten umgebung gefangen alles schöne wohlgenährte exemplare! wer am sonntag nicht los war, der hat halt was verpasst kann auch nicht mehr lange dauern bis ich mal wieder ein paar bilder reinstellen kann...

wie sieht's denn zanderteschnich bei euch aus? schon jemand mit den latschen probiert?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich probiers nur mit den Latschen wara aber schon lang nicht mehr los...


----------



## esox82 (28. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,ich war nicht mehr am wasser,nur einmal sehr kurz am vereinsweiher und konnte prompt einen 2kg giebel landen


----------



## esox82 (28. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier ein bild von dem dicken brocken


----------



## esox82 (28. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und den hier konnte ich auch rausziehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Andy Sieht aus wie mein Gummi fürs Ds und t. und c. rig Flo


mfg


----------



## esox82 (29. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nur dass der krebs 42cm hatte


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha ein Hummer

Muss mich zwischen einer Skelli 2 Ds und eine Illex Ashura finess rig entscheiden

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (29. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin mir nicht sicher,welche art von krebs es ist,wir haben anscheinend 2 verschiedene im weiher sitzen.
was willst du denn mit der rute machen?zum ds oder wie?


----------



## esox82 (29. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kenne einen laden in frankreich,wo sie die skelli 2 ds haben,da könntest du sie mal in die hand nehmen und kucken,ob sie dir gefällt.op die ashura da ist,weiss ich nun nicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Funrute auf Barsche Ds, t und c. rig usw.
Die Ashura ist schon mal der Hammer....Wo ist der Laden den??? Wenn du nochmal dahin willst sag bescheid


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das sieht nach einem Edelkrebs oder Europäischen Flusskrebs aus...Der Ami-Krebs hat orange spitzen an den Scheren

mfg Flo


----------



## RaoulDuke (30. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gibts eigentlich in trier nen anständigen angelladen,der ein großes kunstködersortiment hat?
bräuchte da nämlcih was wo ich ab und an mal in den freistunden hintingeln kann


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. November 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein....:/


----------



## esox82 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Funrute auf Barsche Ds, t und c. rig usw.
> Die Ashura ist schon mal der Hammer....Wo ist der Laden den??? Wenn du nochmal dahin willst sag bescheid


 

der ist bei thionville in frankreich,ist ein raubfisch- und karpfenangelnspezialist.vielleicht nächsten samstag,mal kucken


----------



## esox82 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Das sieht nach einem Edelkrebs oder Europäischen Flusskrebs aus...Der Ami-Krebs hat orange spitzen an den Scheren
> 
> mfg Flo


 

jo,der ami ist es nicht,aber ob flusskrebs so gross wird....keine ahnung#c


----------



## esox82 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



RaoulDuke schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich in trier nen anständigen angelladen,der ein großes kunstködersortiment hat?
> bräuchte da nämlcih was wo ich ab und an mal in den freistunden hintingeln kann


 
nee,leider nicht,nur in bitburg,saarbrücken und wasserbillig,das sind die einzigen in der "umgebung" von trier


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja in Ehrang gibt es einen war aber noch nicht da Und für spezielle Kunstköder kannst du die meisten hier eh vergessen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie groß war der denn?


----------



## BlackLions (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Leute,

bin auch mal wieder hier. #h
War ja nicht viel los in letzter Zeit. Ihr seit doch wohl nicht gegen die Kälte allergisch?|krank:
Wir waren mal kurz in Mertert,..ich kann euch sagen....ganz schön frostig so am Wasser. Mit der richtigen Bekleidung klappts aber ganz gut. #6
Hatten zwar schöne Bisse aber sonst auch nichts. Für dieses Jahr haben wir so ziemlich abgeschlossen,..vielleicht noch einmal nach Wadrill an den Lachsforellenweiher. Das war es dann aber auch schon. 
Für März ´08 haben wir uns mal zu den Laboer Dorschtagen angemeldet. Scheint ganz interessant zu werden. Ein bisschen Kutterangeln und mal den Köder in die Brandung werfen:vik:

Bis die Tage und Petri Heil

Gruß
Uwe & Moni


----------



## BlackLions (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



RaoulDuke schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich in trier nen anständigen angelladen,der ein großes kunstködersortiment hat?
> bräuchte da nämlcih was wo ich ab und an mal in den freistunden hintingeln kann



Hallo,

versuchs ruhig mal bei Petri Heil in Ehrang. Der Laden ist neben der Spedition Bayer & Sohn im Hafengebiet. Einfach nur auf der neuen Umgehungsstrasse Palien, Biewer, Ehrang geradeaus fahren. Bei Getränke Pfeiffer links abbiegen.
Claudi hat das Sortiment in letzter Zeit ganz schön aufgestockt. Vielleicht findest Du ja was brauchbares.

Gruß
Uwe & Moni


----------



## BlackLions (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

esox82 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!|laola:

Gruß
Uwe & Moni


----------



## esox82 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> esox82
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!|laola:
> 
> ...


 

oh,vielen dank


----------



## esox82 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wie groß war der denn?


 
42cm!
und er war sehr agressiv


----------



## phlep (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!|laola:

ja von mir auch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Würde sagen ein Europäischer Flusskrebs

Sms hast du ja bekommen und Bier steht auch schon kalt

mfg Flo


----------



## RaoulDuke (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der einzige händler im saarland mit vernünftigem kunstködersortiment den ich kenn kenn is angel bach in rehlingen.aber ich hätte gern ma ne abwechslung


----------



## esox82 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!|laola:
> 
> ja von mir auch


 

Merci gesoot!


----------



## esox82 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Würde sagen ein Europäischer Flusskrebs
> 
> Sms hast du ja bekommen und Bier steht auch schon kalt
> 
> mfg Flo


 

Dann wird es wohl Zeit,dass wir wieder ans Wasser gehen


----------



## Forellen Luki (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Ihr,

hoffe alles klar bei euch? bräuchte mal infos über den Wasserstand vom See in Remerschen.
Wollte am Sonntag dahin zum fischen da ja überall hochwasser ist weiß ich nicht wie sinnvoll das ist.
Könnt ihr mir helfen vielen Dank.

....ist einer von euch vll auch dort.

Vielen Dank für euere Mühe und Tips Gruß der Anfänger ;-)


----------



## RaoulDuke (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

infos über den wasserstand kann ich dir leider keine geben,aber evtl,falls es morgen an der saar nicht läuft,finde ich mich am sonntag auch am see in remerschen ein


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Relativ egal der Wasserstand vom See Hat eigentlich nie Hochwasser und ist dann trotzdem noch befischbar Die Saar wird wohl ähnlich der Mosel aussehen, das Hochwasser ist kein Problem nur der ganze Müll der drauf rum schwimmt, und dauernd in der Schnur hängt


mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
Habe Sonntag den ersten Zander meines Lebens aus der Mosel gefischt.
Danke Mike für deine Tips

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri, man wie ich diese Wohnungsbilder hasse Entweder am Wasser fotografieren und realesen oder am Wasser fotografieren und dann abknüppeln

Wie viel hatte der 55cm??? 

Habe mich lange mit einem Freund unterhalten und wir sind mal das Fang buch durchgegangen, ich kann nur eins sagen der Bestand der Grenzgewässer Mosel hat sich drastisch   verschlechtert... Vor allem Großzander sind fast garnicht mehr an zu treffen damit meine ich min. 90cm. Werde mich nächstes Jahr voll der deutschen Mosel und der Saar widmen 

mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tschuldigung das ich ein Bild gemacht habe und das ich keine Kamera mit ans Wasser schleppe 
Zander war 63 cm 
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne, kein Problem Ich hasse nur solche Bilder Vor allem die von ausgenommenen Fischen in der Spüle oder so Ich realese meine Fische grundsätzlich wieder Na dann Petrie so groß war mein erster auch

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zum zander,hoffentlich hat er geschmeckt!


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja war lecker danke war ja auch was ganz besonderes weils der erste war
Wie siehts aus sollen wir nicht mal ein Treffen mit ein paar Leuten machen, vielleicht am Remerschen Baggersee da war ich auch noch nicht.
Ich kann auch jemanden abholen oder an der Strecke irgendwo treffen
Was haltet Ihr davon?

mfg
Ronny


----------



## GALLA (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

*GRUSS UND EIN DICKES PETRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 GALLA
*


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

treffen hatten wir bereits eins,um ein neues zu organisieren,warten wir lieber bis zur wiedereröffnung der raubfischsaison,dann hat jeder was davon....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Würde noch mal eins Planen Wenn sonst keiner Macht, also ich fands geil vor allem den Schwenkbraten und das Bier und dann war da ja noch dieser Run

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,aber jetzt ist es doch ein wenig zu spät,bezw. zu kalt,um schwenker zu essen....
wenigstens wäre das bier kalt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Glühwein Ne ich wäre auch dafür das nächste wieder im Sommer zu planen wenn die Wiedereröffnung ist Und natürlich eins zur Wiedereröffnung dann im September vom Baggersee in Remerschen. Nächstes Jahr stehen noch ein Ausflug in Holland mit einem bekannten(vertikalboot) an und wahrscheinlich ein Guding mit Bertus Rozemeijer
Je nach Termin, wäre da auch noch ein Platz frei falls jemand Lust auf ein Guiding hat, alternativ wäre da noch Ulli Beyer

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du mutierst ja zum globetrotter


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nö...sind nur ein paar Connections Wobei die Guides ja für alle Buchbar sind


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie sieht es bei dir mit einer bestellung bei ger.inger aus?
bin mit 2 freunden dabei,eine liste anzuolegen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wann wollt ihr bestellen???
Und schau mal die Pn alles weitere klären wir pn


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jetzt noch im dezember und noch einmal im märz,da wir im mai nach belgien fahren
karpfen und hechte ärgern


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich wäre auch zu jedem Treffen oder feiern bereit
Ich bin zwar schon etwas älter wie Ihr aber ich kann ja auf euch aufpassen:q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab die erfahrung gemacht,dass ich auf die älteren semester aufpassen musste,egal ob es beim angeln oder beim feiern war


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ronny ist jeder eingeladen Hauptsache Spaß


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meint Ihr es lohnt sich im Moment an der Mosel bei dem Hochwasser?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn es soweit ist,wird es wieder offiziell hier im AB ausgeschrieben,damit man sich anmelden kann,so weiss man,wer alles kommt


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> meint Ihr es lohnt sich im Moment an der Mosel bei dem Hochwasser?
> 
> Gruß Ronny


 

kommt darauf an,worauf du angeln möchtest


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und womit natürlich auch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Für Raubfisch ist Hochwasser immer interessant aber auch für Friedfisch, man muss halt anders angeln


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auf Raubfische
aber die Mosel ist ja sehr hoch und sehr trüb

Ronny


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit gufis könnte es noch klappen,mit köfi denke ich eher nicht...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Beides geht allerdings ist der Gufi jetzt eh interessanter, da er den Fisch einfach mehr reizt, aber wie andy schon sagt eher mit Gufi


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich werde dann wohl am Sonntag nochmal lospirschen wenn nicht zuviel wind ist.


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann versuche es mit gufi!
wünsch dir petri heil!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Evt. sieht man sich Andy denk bitte an mich wenn du bei Kaffee und Kuchen bei Oma sitzt Und ich mir den Arsch draussen abfriere


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe,ich trinke dann auch ne warme tasse für dich mit


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wann sollen wir mal wieder gufieren,oder wie mal gesagt karpfen ärgern gehen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nächstes We????
So ich muss arbeiten


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,ich sag dir bescheid!
viel spass


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo

kannst ja mitkommen zum Bilder machen
Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war das jetzt ironisch gemeint?


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war auf jeden Fall nicht bös gemeint


----------



## esox82 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab nur gedacht,da kein smiley dahinter war
wo gehst du denn hin?


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

werdes vielleicht mal in Mertert in dem runden Becken versuchen am Hafen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich sag jetzt nix mehr zu dem Thema Tja wenn Leute meinen einen Fischfoto in ihrer Küche zu machen sollen sie es tun, ich finde es hässlich aber scheinbar ist die freie Meinungsäußerung in Deutschland auch schon, nicht mehr erlaubt^^

mfg Flo


----------



## andre23 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt nix mehr zu dem Thema Tja wenn Leute meinen einen Fischfoto in ihrer Küche zu machen sollen sie es tun, ich finde es hässlich aber scheinbar ist die freie Meinungsäußerung in Deutschland auch schon, nicht mehr erlaubt^^
> 
> mfg Flo



in deutschland schon, aber nicht hier:q:q:q.....du.....#h


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> werdes vielleicht mal in Mertert in dem runden Becken versuchen am Hafen


 

da kann man gut spinnern aber vorsicht: sehr viel hängergefahr,da scheint ein baum im wasser zu liegen...auf jeden fall was grösseres!


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



andre23 schrieb:


> in deutschland schon, aber nicht hier:q:q:q.....du.....#h


 

na kuck doch mal,wer hier hallo sagen kommt....der andre, mööööönsch!
na du,alles klar da oben im norden?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha Andre du warst noch wach^^ Dann hätten wir ja doch noch quatschen können


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo!
im "schätzen"thread verlangt man nach dir


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ist ja gut Morgen gehts endlich wieder ans Wasser


----------



## Ronacts (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wohin gehts 
vielleicht trifft man sich ja
Gruß und Petri
Ronny


----------



## GALLA (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

MOIN MOIN!!!!!!!!!!!
War Gestern an der Obermosel,Wasserstand Schätzungsweise 1,5-2m über Normal!!!!!!!!

Gruss

  GALLA


----------



## GALLA (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Ronny!!
Hier der genaue Stand!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.wetteronline.de/pegel/pegelhtml/Mosel.htm


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Werden uns die Hafenregionen mal genauer anschauen, evt. bleibt es aber auch bei einem Bier^^

Mal schauen war ne spontan Aktion ansonsten wären wir nach Remerschen gefahren

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ist ja gut Morgen gehts endlich wieder ans Wasser


 
wurde aber auch zeit
meinst du damit heute,oder morgen: montag?
hätte morgen früh zeit!


----------



## esox82 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



GALLA schrieb:


> Hallo Ronny!!
> Hier der genaue Stand!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.wetteronline.de/pegel/pegelhtml/Mosel.htm


 

geil!
sowas hatte ich noch für meine HP gesucht,danke


----------



## GALLA (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

*Gern Geschehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

*


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei donnerwetter.de gibs den stand auch für die sauer

Wollte heute eigentlich, aber naja das ganze treibgut sammelte sich im hafen und gepisst hat es auch^^ Andy schreib mal ne sms wann du zeit hast für morgen Könnten dann ja an irgendeinen See fahren

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo
du wohnst ja in trier.ich wollt fragen ob du nicht vieleicht an ein paar eintriitskarten rankommen kanst.ich find die hier einfach nicht
:c:c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Für was brauchst du den Karten?


----------



## phlep (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Loikeamie spielt im ex-haus .ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich sie mir anschauen werde .es in mitten in der schulzeit.und meine mutter sagt ich sll mich dieses jahr noch gut anstrengen dann dürfte ich esrt dhin
wollte nur fragen wenn ich gehe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann ich machen...


----------



## phlep (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke
hast was gut bei mir|supergri


----------



## Forellen Luki (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi @ all war heute zum ersten mal in Remerschen... schöner see scheiss wetter, es hatte zwischen durch übelst geregnet aber nachher ging es.

Aber den ganzen Tag kein biss gar nichts... schade!

Was für Wobbler oder Köder benutzt ihr den da wenn ihr auf Hecht Angelt?

Ist auch von eurer seite eine gute Stelle zu empfehlen?

Danke Gruß Lukas


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na, der See ist klar würde es definitiv mit Naturgetreuen Farben versuchen oder gelb 
Und zu der Jahreszeit min. 2m Lauftiefe.... Naja die Hechte stehen oft weit draußen da ist nix mehr zu machen Wenn du Zeit hast melde dich dann können wir es auf fette Winterbarsche probieren
Evt. bin ich morgen mit Andy da
mfg Flo


----------



## Forellen Luki (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für dein Angebot muss aber Morgen arbeiten.
Habe auch den Rest der Woche leider keine Zeit, erst nächste Woche wieder entweder Montag oder Dienstag bin noch nicht sicher aber wenn du lust hast können wir ja zusammen hin.:m

Melde dich einfach wenn du magst.

p.s. wie sieht dein Angel gerät für Barsche aus... Rute, Schnur, Köder


Gruß Lukas


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmmm....kommt auf die Köder an jetzt im Winter nehme ich einfach eine Guficombo mit die auch einen Hecht aushält 

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Bei donnerwetter.de gibs den stand auch für die sauer
> 
> Wollte heute eigentlich, aber naja das ganze treibgut sammelte sich im hafen und gepisst hat es auch^^ Andy schreib mal ne sms wann du zeit hast für morgen Könnten dann ja an irgendeinen See fahren
> 
> mfg Flo


 

hab da keine pegelstände gefunden|kopfkrat
sollen wir am freitag nach remerschen?


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hmmm....kommt auf die Köder an jetzt im Winter nehme ich einfach eine Guficombo mit die auch einen Hecht aushält
> 
> mfg Flo


 
oder spincombo langt auch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dachte du hättest heute Zeit Am Freitag sag ich dir bescheid muss erst gucken wie ich arbeite am We

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hatte ich auch,hab sie aber dazu genutzt,bei ebay zu shoppen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol...was hältst du davon zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester mal an den Puff zu fahren???
Paar Forellen für Neujahr fangen?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,jo,wäre ne Idee!
muss nur noch ne neue sbirorute kaufen....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hab dafür eh nix^^ nutze ne Spinnrute, Feederute und ne weiche grundrute^^

Mein Vater wäre auch dabei, wo würdest du den hinfahren?


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo es toll ist,ist in küntzig im süden unseres landes oder aber auch in stockem in belgien
da darf man jeweils mit 2 ruten p.P. angeln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fliegenfischen sollte erlaubt sein


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,weiss net,denk eher nicht,dass es da erlaubt ist,spinnern auch nur mit einzelhaken....
ich kuck mal bei einem anderen in belgien nach.....sag dir dann bescheid....
muss jetzt los,hab heute funkbissanzeiger bekommen,die ich zs mit einem freund bestellt habe....gehen jetzt batterien kaufen usw


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol^^


----------



## Desperados (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute na alles klar:v, Also Freitag würd ich mich euch doch gatt anschliessen wenn ihr nix gegen habt.|wavey: Wollte eh mal wieder nach remerschen.
Also bescheidsagen.
Danke tschüüüüsss


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi!
also bei mir müsste es eigentlich klappen!
entweder remerschen oder mosel,je nach wasserstand.
der flo bekommt erst morgen bescheid,wann er am WE arbeiten muss


----------



## Desperados (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das heist eigentlich könnte mann ja schon was abmachen oder ??


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich sag dir morgen bescheid. muss noch klausuren lernen


----------



## Desperados (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo ok mach das


----------



## Forellen Luki (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Flo

hast bestimmt genug erfahrung mit geflochtenen schnürren!
Von was mache ich die Farbe abhänig oder spielt das keine Rolle?
Wie sieht das mit der Dicke aus nach was kann bzw muss ich mich da richten.
Kann ich mir die auch selber drauf wickeln oder besser im Laden machen?

....Forellen Puff... habt ihr adressen die im Winter auf haben?

Wenn ja könntet ihr mir welche nenen die nicht soweit von Bitburg weg sind?

Würde mich freuen und Danke.:m

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Forellen Luki (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei den Schnüren kennt da einer die Mark Dyneema.

Ist die in Ordnung oder ist das relativ egal?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schnur nur Spider Wire oder Power Pro.

Farbe am besten wäre es eine gelbe und eine rote zu haben da du diese je nach Sichtverhältnissen besser siehst habe ich auch nicht kommt aber definitiv nächste saison hab eigentlich immer gelb

Also du könntest Gufinieren auf Hecht und Zander kombinieren und hierzu 0.15-0,17mm nehemen...Für die starke Strömung und Hochwasser im Fluss würde ich dann eine sehr feine Schnur wählen also, unter 0,10mm... Barsch irgendwas um die 4kg aber bitte niemals Fireline

Nenn mir mal das Einsatzgebiet ich nen dir dann die passende Schnur


----------



## Forellen Luki (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wollte sie für Hecht nehmen halt für unterschiedliche gewässer.
Aber Primär für Sauer, Mosel und verschiedene seen.

....aber warum Gelb?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Weil du die besser siehst

Nur auf Hecht dann hol ne 0,15-0,17ner SpiderWire


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Forellen Luki schrieb:


> Bei den Schnüren kennt da einer die Mark Dyneema.
> 
> Ist die in Ordnung oder ist das relativ egal?


 

Hallo
Dyneema ist das original!
Wofür brauchst du denn die schnur?
zum spinnern,gufieren,köfi?
wenn du mit köfi angelst,würde ich von farbigen,also gelb oder rosa abraten,dann lieber grün oder braun
zum spinnern oder gufieren ist eine farbige schnur besser,besonders gelb,da du die bisse besser erkennen kannst


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Forellen Luki schrieb:


> @ Flo
> 
> hast bestimmt genug erfahrung mit geflochtenen schnürren!
> Von was mache ich die Farbe abhänig oder spielt das keine Rolle?
> ...


 

die dicke richtet sich wiederum nach der angelmethode.
zum gufieren oder spinnern auf hecht und zander sind 0,15-0,17mm gut.beim spinnern auf barsch aber überflüssig,da tut es auch eine 0,08 oder 0,10mm


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Forellen Luki schrieb:


> ....Forellen Puff... habt ihr adressen die im Winter auf haben?
> 
> Wenn ja könntet ihr mir welche nenen die nicht soweit von Bitburg weg sind?
> 
> ...


 

Also Forellenpuffs in Luxemburg "nahe" Bitburg sind:

Etangs de Olingen  (  Besatz-Forellenfischerei ) kein Fliegenfischen !
Zwischen Olingen und Rodenburg etwa 15 km von der Grenze Wasserbillig entfernt, von einer natürlichen Quelle gespeist liegen die 2 Fischweiher. Parking außerhalb des Geländes.
Preis von 08.00 - 18.00 :  zirka 12.- €  es werden 7 Forellen ausgesetzt.
Preis von 13.00 - 18.00:  zirka 8.- €  es werden 4 Forellen ausgesetzt.
Geöffnet :    Freitags, Samstags, Sonntags, Feiertags.
Telefon : 00352 621 235 887


Fischweiher

Geöffnet von März bis Dezember. 




Fischweiher in Boulaide.

Anschrift       Rue de l'Etang
                   L-9640 Boulaide
Telefon      00352 993326


Feschbecher Weiher
                Rue Principale
                 L-7430 Fischbach (Mersch)
             00352 789568​


----------



## Forellen Luki (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ist Dyneema eine gute Marke!

Ich brauche sie zum Spinnern mit Gufi habe ich noch nicht geangelt und kenne mich da garnicht aus.

Also am besten gelb und bis höchstens 0,17 durchmesser

Danke für eure hilfe und Antworten.#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne nimm SpiderWire oder PowerPro da machste definitiv nix falsch Kann nix zu Dyneema lsagen hab sie noch nicht gefischt und nur das zählt für mich
Bestes Beispiel Fireline sehe meine Erfahrungen mit der normalen oder Andys mit der crystal

Also wenn du auf Hecht gehst hol dir ne 0,17mm SpiderWire in gelb 

Zum Spinnern oder Köfi angeln ist ne geflochtene eh geld verschwendung Gummi, jerken gelochtene alles andere Mono...sei den du schleppst in großen tiefen oder fischst auf sehr große Entfernung

in Olingen ist auch Teig verboten Steht zwar nirgends ist aber so, alles was fängt ist verboten^^

Andys hast du was übers Flifi an den Puffs raus bekommen??? Wann haste den am Freitag Zeit???
mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Forellen Luki schrieb:


> Also ist Dyneema eine gute Marke!
> 
> Ich brauche sie zum Spinnern mit Gufi habe ich noch nicht geangelt und kenne mich da garnicht aus.
> 
> ...


 

also zum spinnern brauchst du nicht unbedingt geflecht! geflecht vewickelt sich viel schneller als mono beim spinnern!
gute mono z.B. ist die spiderwire xxx super mono!
wenn es jedoch unbedingt geflecht sein soll: Penn KG Cast!
ich benutze die auch beim leichten spinnern,da ich mit der schnur viel weiter werfen kann als mit mono


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ne nimm SpiderWire oder PowerPro da machste definitiv nix falsch Kann nix zu Dyneema lsagen hab sie noch nicht gefischt und nur das zählt für mich
> Bestes Beispiel Fireline sehe meine Erfahrungen mit der normalen oder Andys mit der crystal
> 
> Also wenn du auf Hecht gehst hol dir ne 0,17mm SpiderWire in gelb
> ...


 

Flifi ist überall verboten!
am freitag hab ich von 9 bis 12 uhr zeit!nachmittags muss ich arbeiten gehn!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab doch bis 11.15 Uhr schule, das vergisst du immer

öhm wieso überall, hier in deutschland bei vielen nicht, in div. in france auch nicht...hast du die angerufen???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> hab doch bis 11.15 Uhr schule, das vergisst du immer
> 
> öhm wieso überall, hier in deutschland bei vielen nicht, in div. in france auch nicht...hast du die angerufen???
> 
> mfg Flo


 

jo,vergess ich immer
und ich muss um 13uhr arbeiten.
nee hab damit gemeint,alle hier in lux und die 2 in belgien,da ist es verboten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Scheiß Puffs will mit der Fliege nebenbei fischen...mach dich mal in den französichen schlau, das kann ich nicht^^


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Scheiß Puffs will mit der Fliege nebenbei fischen...mach dich mal in den französichen schlau, das kann ich nicht^^


 

ok,ich kuck mal!
wenn nicht,dann gehen wir einfach mal auf unseren weiher flifischen.
falls jemand was sagen sollte,sagen wir halt,du wärst interessiert,auch mitglied zu werden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder ich sage einfach, wie die portos...ich nix verstehen


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lieber nicht,wenn die glauben,du wärst ein porto,wirst du "unsanft" von gelände "verwiesen"
und ich gleich mit


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lool


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich find einfach nix über forellenpuffs in frankreich
ich hab irgendwo noch ne brochüre,muss mal nachkucken


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

guck mal beim strotz auf der seite


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ah ja,stimmt


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der claude hat nur seiten von seen wo man nur flifischen kann,keine puffs


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dass sind puffs


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo man auch "normal" angeln kann?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das weiß ich nicht, dann  halt ein flifipuff....puff ist puff


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kuck mal später in meiner brochüre nach....wollte nämlich erst ab märz mit dem flifi anfangen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne man sollte schon normal fischen können mein vater würde auch mit kommen


----------



## Desperados (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey wies aussieht ist das für Freitag wohl gestrichen oder ?? ich wollt so gegen hab 10 am wasser sein bis ungefähr 16.30-17.00 uhr


----------



## Desperados (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oder kommst du noch vorbei FLo ??


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kp...mal schaun


----------



## esox82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ne man sollte schon normal fischen können mein vater würde auch mit kommen


 

hmm,mal kucken,was ich finden kann...


----------



## esox82 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Hey wies aussieht ist das für Freitag wohl gestrichen oder ?? ich wollt so gegen hab 10 am wasser sein bis ungefähr 16.30-17.00 uhr


 

ich könnte morgens da sein,muss nochmal nachfragen,ab wann ich arbeiten muss


----------



## esox82 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey flo!
welche ashura wolltest du nochmal?
hab einen shop gefunden,der 10 verschiedene modelle auf lager hat und m.M.n. auch gute preise hat!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

power finesse


----------



## Desperados (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

HALLO
Was läuft den jetzt ??
Muss ich alleine gehn oder was ??


----------



## esox82 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey!
so wie es aussieht,komm ich nicht,hab mich erkältet und geh auch nicht arbeiten,angeln fällt wohl auch aus


----------



## phlep (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|krank:na dann gute besserung
wa gestern ein bisschen spinnern
nichts


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich geh dann lieber morgen und am samstag arbeiten^^
steht ja noch neues tackle an^^

mfg Flo


----------



## Desperados (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Floooooo was läuft den jetzt am freitag


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

steht über dir


----------



## esox82 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> |krank:na dann gute besserung
> wa gestern ein bisschen spinnern
> nichts


 

Danke!
Geht mir beschissen|krank:
Hab von gestern 20uhr bis jetzt gepennt|schlaf:
geh mich mal wieder hinlegen


----------



## phlep (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann du hast  ja 21 stunden lang gepennt!!!
also ich waere dann nach soviel schlaaf wieder fit
hey ein kleiner spitzname waere gut
wie waers mit dornrösschen


----------



## BlackLions (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und du bist der Prinz der sie (ihn) wach küsst^^


----------



## andre23 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hej ihr, flo, andy....und skipper....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzFSI-RT8pg

:m....auf mit spass zum gebrennten:m:vik::q:q:q:q


----------



## phlep (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

iop


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Andre, das ist hammer kenn ich ja leider schon


----------



## Patrick K. (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute!

 Wollte mal fragen wo ihr denn immer Fischen geht?

 -vielleicht könnte man ja mal zusammen gehn?!

 Liebe Grüsse
 Patrick


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Luxemburg^^


----------



## Ronacts (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
Ich habs heute morgen doch nicht bis nach Remerschen geschafft :-(    , bin dann gegen 9,00 Uhr in Wasserbilllig gewesen und nachdem mir dauernd die Schnur im Spitzenring angefroren ist  habe ich dann den Rückzug angetreten.
@ Flo -Wärst doch besser mitgekommen dann hätte ich es wenigstens bis nach Remerschen geschafft 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm..hatte kein Stahl mehr


----------



## esox82 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Patrick K. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Wollte mal fragen wo ihr denn immer Fischen geht?
> 
> ...


 

Hier verrät dir bestimmt keiner,wo er angeln geht
Wenn wir wieder ein treffen haben,kannst du ja gerne mitkommen,dann werden dir auch sicherlich hotspots verraten
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich frag mich, wo der Alex bloß ist#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kp...ich frage mich, wieso du nicht antwortest^^


----------



## phlep (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey andy
wars du am samstag nicht am   sound of darkness   in lintgen 
ich glaub ich hab dich da gesehen


----------



## Patrick K. (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Guten Abend Leute!

 Es ging ja nicht um Hotspots, sondern um Orte, weil ich von  
 Moersdorf (bei Wasserbillig) komme.

 Danke!-Sagt mir Bescheid und man wird sehen.

 Grüsse 
 Patrick


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wasserbillig bis Schengen^^


----------



## Patrick K. (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Däu lestien Treirer Vuel-däu bass mä än


----------



## esox82 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> kp...ich frage mich, wieso du nicht antwortest^^


 
oh ja,sorry!
hatte gerade klausur als du gesmst hast.
bin immer noch krank,werde also so bald nicht ans wasser gehen können
warst du denn?


----------



## esox82 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> hey andy
> wars du am samstag nicht am sound of darkness in lintgen
> ich glaub ich hab dich da gesehen


 

nee,ich war nicht da,war da im bett und hab gepennt!
was war denn da? welche bands? ist das ein metal konzert?
mich gesehen?????


----------



## esox82 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Patrick K. schrieb:


> Guten Abend Leute!
> 
> Es ging ja nicht um Hotspots, sondern um Orte, weil ich von
> Moersdorf (bei Wasserbillig) komme.
> ...


 

na dann müsstest du doch einige gute stellen kennen!
z.B. der einlauf der sauer in die mosel in wasserbillig!


----------



## esox82 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Patrick K. schrieb:


> Däu lestien Treirer Vuel-däu bass mä än


 
so lo nach,du schwätz esou wéis de schraiws,da bas de wierklech en richtegen museler


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha Andy, ne ich war nicht müssen jetzt mal langsam Termin zum Forellen angeln festlegen

@ Patrick: meinste ich versteh das nicht? Der einzige der hier lästig bist du Geh ans Wasser und such dir Stellen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,

wieder alle am nicht-angeln???

konnte die letzten beiden wochen leider nicht losziehen zuviel arbeit, und dann noch der hausbau...|uhoh:

und das hochwasser auf das ich seit langem gewartet habe ,hab ich nun auch verpasst#q

werd aber wenn nicht wieder arbeit dazwischen kommt am freitag losziehen, dann ist dropshoten mit kleinen ködern angesagt, mal schauen was die barsche davon halten...

mein laptop hab ich nun auch wieder also bekommt der thread, gleich mal wieder ein paar pics mit fischen drauf!

na dann bis denne...


----------



## Patrick K. (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute!

 an esox 82: Ich kenn ein paar gute Stellen, aber man könnte  
 doch  zusammen angeln und sich austauschen.
 Ajo, äich se keen Miseler#d, kommen vun der schinner Sauer,  
 däginnt as Musel da näist!!

 an Flo-Zanderkönig: Nee du verstehst nix!-lustig nicht lästig

 Grüsse
 Patrick.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War das auf dich bezogen? Klar verstehe ich das.
Achaj, ich bin kein Mosel(er) oder Moselaner, komme von der schönen Sauer, dagegen ist die Mosel Nichts
******* ne,?

Naja deine Frage wurde ja beantwortet von Wasserbillig bis Schengen!
Schreib doch rein wann du wo bist oder wann jemand Zeit zum fischen hat Dann wir wohl auch eine antwort kommen
Ich kenne das so, das man sich hier erstmal vorstellt bevor man Foderungen stellt

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so wie versprochen hier mal ein paar winterfische aus der mosel...


----------



## **bass** (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und noch ein paar


----------



## **bass** (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und noch ein paar...


----------



## **bass** (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und noch was


----------



## **bass** (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja irgendwie klappt es mit den hecht bildern nicht, aber hier sind ja ein paar...


----------



## Patrick K. (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute!

 Ist schon gut.
 Wenn man unter Vorstellungen schauen würde, würde man  
 auch wissen, dass ich mich vorgestellt habe#6


----------



## phlep (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und wo hast du die denn alle gefangen?
ich sas am sontag an der mosel aber gar nichts gefangen
;+;+ich versteh die welt nich mehr


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Patrick K. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ist schon gut.
> Wenn man unter Vorstellungen schauen würde, würde man
> auch wissen, dass ich mich vorgestellt habe#6



Öhm wird wohl keiner suchen gehen ob du dich vorgestellt hast|kopfkrat
Wenn man in ein theared kommt, wo sich eigentlich alle persönlich kenne und auch zusammen angeln gehen. Stellt man sich kurz vor..|kopfkrat#6

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

öhm phlep:

die sind nicht von einem Angeltag Sind auch nicht alles verschiedene Fische Und wenn man direkt am Wasser wohnt und jeden Abend nach der Arbeit angeln gehen kann findet man auch die Standplätze besser und fängt mehr , ist halt so
@ Bass. Petri Heil, will jetzt nicht deine Leistung schlecht machen
War jetzt seit 4 wochen nicht mehr und da ist der Zander hammer gelaufen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## andre23 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hej auch euch....

wuensche euch ein frohes fest und ein gesundes, erfolgreiches neues jahr....

komme vorerst nicht zum schreiben....


@ flo....wenn es unter dem gummi gelb wird, musst du zum arzt gehen....

bis dann andré....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ andre: ja, klar viel spaß beim feiern in cph und nicht fkk baden sieht ja was passiert einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## andre23 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dir auch flo....das es deinem knie besser gehen mag...#h

habe da aber noch etwas gefunden....flo like pølser...war doch so oder???....in jedem dk urlaub immer wieder gerne genascht....

da ist der flo....I´like pølser flo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u2aKQFFjl0


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Patrick K. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> an esox 82: Ich kenn ein paar gute Stellen, aber man könnte
> doch zusammen angeln und sich austauschen.
> ...


 

jo,werden wir auch irgendwann wieder machen...
mee du hues awer deen miseler accent


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Mike:

schöne Bilder und Fische,petri!


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej auch euch....
> 
> wuensche euch ein frohes fest und ein gesundes, erfolgreiches neues jahr....
> 
> ...


 


Hey andre!
na das wünschen wir dir auch! und feier schön!


----------



## phlep (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> öhm phlep:
> 
> die sind nicht von einem Angeltag Sind auch nicht alles verschiedene Fische Und wenn man direkt am Wasser wohnt und jeden Abend nach der Arbeit angeln gehen kann findet man auch die Standplätze besser und fängt mehr , ist halt so
> @ Bass. Petri Heil, will jetzt nicht deine Leistung schlecht machen
> ...




ja flo das weiss ich aber        egal^^


----------



## phlep (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej auch euch....
> 
> wuensche euch ein frohes fest und ein gesundes, erfolgreiches neues jahr....
> 
> ...




hey danke
obwohl ich dich gar nicht kenne
gleichfalls


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> hey danke
> obwohl ich dich gar nicht kenne
> gleichfalls


 

du kennst den andre nicht?
manoman!
der ist mit dem flo und mir in einem fishing team!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> ja flo das weiss ich aber        egal^^



Warum fragst du dann|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> hey danke
> obwohl ich dich gar nicht kenne
> gleichfalls



Tja nicht jeder hat das Glück Andre zu kennen:q


----------



## phlep (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja aber wann haette ich den denn treffen sollen
oder wenigstens einer von euch 
hatte die ganze zeit was zu tun


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> ja aber wann haette ich den denn treffen sollen
> oder wenigstens einer von euch
> hatte die ganze zeit was zu tun



öhm André kommt aus Kopenhagen nur so zur Info#6


----------



## phlep (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und wo wohnt denn der bass? ich wohne nämlich auch an der mosel


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Tja nicht jeder hat das Glück Andre zu kennen:q


 
das PRIVILEG!|supergri


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> ja aber wann haette ich den denn treffen sollen
> oder wenigstens einer von euch
> hatte die ganze zeit was zu tun


 

wir kennen den schon etwas länger und haben oft was mit ihm getrunken


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> und wo wohnt denn der bass? ich wohne nämlich auch an der mosel


 
ich glaub in der gegend von schengen,bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher


----------



## phlep (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> wir kennen den schon etwas länger und haben oft was mit ihm getrunken



so stell ich dich vor|supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich wohne auch an der Mosel^^


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nananana,was soll das denn heissen


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch an der Mosel^^


 
dann wohn ich an der syr


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das du ein Alki bist, der wenn er 30min früher am Platz ist schon das erste 6-pack gekillt hat


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Das du ein Alki bist, der wenn er 30min früher am Platz ist schon das erste 6-pack gekillt hat


 

wenn du halt zu spät kommst


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Drücken wirs so aus, wenn du zu früh kommst^^


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja,es war ja genug für alle da


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So Spaß beiseite, wann haste den nun Zeit zum Forellen angeln?


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,wird schwierig,da die familie aus den usa zu besuch sein wird.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann hol sie mit zum ami forellen angeln^^


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mein onkel geht in den staaten flifischen!
von dem kann man bestimmt noch viel lernen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Siehste und Heimweh hat er auch keins, wenn er so ne Amiforelle am haken hat
Ich habe komplett Zeit außer am 28.12 da bin je nach Wetter in Frankreich zum Fliegenfischen


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so,ich muss jetzt weg,ab zum konzert


----------



## esox82 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Siehste und Heimweh hat er auch keins, wenn er so ne Amiforelle am haken hat
> Ich habe komplett Zeit außer am 28.12 da bin je nach Wetter in Frankreich zum Fliegenfischen


 

ok,ich sag dir bescheid


----------



## phlep (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo
andy hat mir deine msn adresse gegeben
ein tipp
es hat was mit lieb zu tun


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oki, viel Spaß


----------



## esox82 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> hey flo
> andy hat mir deine msn adresse gegeben
> ein tipp
> es hat was mit lieb zu tun


 
petze


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe......schon bemerkt^^


----------



## Forellen Luki (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wünsche euch allen frohe weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches Angel Jahr 2008.

Petri Heil ;-)

Bis dann Gruß Lukas


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alles gute im Neuen Jahr und ein frohes Fest

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Forellen Luki schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen frohe weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches Angel Jahr 2008.
> 
> Petri Heil ;-)
> 
> Bis dann Gruß Lukas


 

Dank dir,Lukas,wünsche ich dir auch!
mfg Andy


----------



## Ronacts (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auch ich wünsche allen hier im Board ein frohes Weihnachtsfest ii 
Ich freue mich schon auf 2008 mal ein paar mehr von euch kennen zu lernen. #h

Gruß und Petry 

Ronny


----------



## chewapchici (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Salut an Alle! 
Bin absolut neu hier im Forum...und möchte doch vielleicht ein wenig Angeln. Dazu habe ich einige Fragen.
Die erste währe: ab wann bis wann darf man angeln? z.B Mosel und Weiher Remerschen. Und wie interpretiere ich in diesem Zusammenhang die Schonzeittabelle?
Vielen besten Dank schon mal im Voraus und alles Gute zum Jahresende,
Pat


----------



## phlep (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Forellen Luki schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen frohe weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches Angel Jahr 2008.
> 
> Petri Heil ;-)
> 
> Bis dann Gruß Lukas



ja danke gleichfalls


----------



## esox82 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> Auch ich wünsche allen hier im Board ein frohes Weihnachtsfest ii
> Ich freue mich schon auf 2008 mal ein paar mehr von euch kennen zu lernen. #h
> 
> Gruß und Petry
> ...


 
wünsch ich dir auch,ronny!


----------



## esox82 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chewapchici schrieb:


> Salut an Alle!
> Bin absolut neu hier im Forum...und möchte doch vielleicht ein wenig Angeln. Dazu habe ich einige Fragen.
> Die erste währe: ab wann bis wann darf man angeln? z.B Mosel und Weiher Remerschen. Und wie interpretiere ich in diesem Zusammenhang die Schonzeittabelle?
> Vielen besten Dank schon mal im Voraus und alles Gute zum Jahresende,
> Pat


 
hallo pat und willkommen im board!
alle infos übers angeln in luxemburg findest du in dem thread "informationen übers angeln in luxemburg", da kannst du alles nachlesen!
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die schonzeittabelle bezieht sich auf dei jeweiligen fische,so ist es z.B. ab dem 1.1. nicht mehr erlaubt auf hecht und zander zu angeln,auf barsche jedoch schon


----------



## chewapchici (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Besten Dank schon mal, wie finde ich eigentlich die befischbaren Weiher in Remerschen, da gibt es so viele davon. Kann man sich irdendwo ein Karte beschaffen? War heute kurz da und habe Leute beim Schlittschuhlaufen beobachtet, was die Frage zum aktuellen Fischen gar nicht aufkommen lässt. 
Mal auf besseres Wetter warten. Bis denn mal, Pat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Am einfachsten du gehst in das Lokal und lässt es dir dort erklären. Dort bekommst du auch die Karte!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## chewapchici (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aaha! Werd' das dann gleich demnächst mal tun. Merci.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der große Badesee darf ab September beangelt werden der kleine daneben schon früher..die genauen Daten müsste ich selber nachsehen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann man da jetzt schon schlittschuh fahren?
auf jeden fall kannst du dort auch deine tageskarte erkaufen.


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wird ruhiger hier.
alle im winterschlaf?


----------



## phlep (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

iop
ich schlafe so fest dass sich die tasten von selbst drücken|supergri


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ah,der erste ist aufgewacht


----------



## Ronacts (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin auch munter noch?


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geht doch!
man musste euch nur mal wachrütteln


----------



## phlep (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja aber was sollte man schreiben?
dass man nicht angeln war aber trotzdem was gefangen hat?


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was hast du denn gefangen?
ich bin am "neues tackle suchen"


----------



## phlep (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ein kalter furz


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist auch vom wasser zurück^^


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

warst du angeln,flo?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja...


----------



## Ronacts (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und was gefangen?


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,bestimmt nicht,sonst wären schon bilder hier
was hast du am wasser gemacht?sicherlich nicht geangelt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne, war meinen dad besuchen der am angeln war


----------



## Ronacts (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich wollte morgen nochmal losziehen ein paar Köfis fangen in der Sauer, die ich dann im Januar in der Mosel versenken kann.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Viel Spaß, du wirst wohl schneider bleiben oder den ganzen tag für 1-2 Köfi verschwenden, würde es jetzt eher auf richtig große Rotaugen probieren. Diese kannst du dann halbieren oder als Fetzen anbieten. Oder mit der Senke an tiefen stellen fischen, da müsstes du noch was erwischen. Andere Wahl wäre es Barsche zu fangen, da dürfstes du noch welche erwischen

mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kenne da ne ziemlich gute Stelle bei Echternach, da fängt man eigentlich immer ne Menge von Minidöbeln.

Obwohl ich ja morgen früh eigentlich nicht weg wollte:q

Ich kann ja sagen ich fahre nur schnell Brötchen holen:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Stimmt Döbel habe ich in der Aufzählung vergessen Naja oder Zigaretten holen^^


----------



## GALLA (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

MOIN MOIN!!!

*Na dann PETRI für Morgen!!!!!!

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
*


----------



## Ronacts (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das mit den Zigaretten ist schon 2 Jahre vorbei ;+
Also doch angeln :q

Danke Galla, ich denke wir sehen uns dann im nächsten Jahr mal.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann Petri Heil


----------



## GALLA (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

MIT SICHERHEIT,RONNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Ronacts (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke


----------



## GALLA (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War Heute Morgen auch mit KöFi,Wind war zu Stark,allerdings hat mein Kollege einen 8 Pfd mit nem GuFi verhaften Können!!!!!


----------



## Udo056 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ihr müst ganz hoch, noch oberhalb der Sauer, das ist die Quhr flach aber supper zum angeln wenn mann die tiefen Stellen kennt. Aber ganz fein rangehen mit Maden. Nasen Barben Döbel wie kleine U-Boote. Wie gesagt fein ran gehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meinst du die OUR???
Leider ist der größte Teil verpachtet und keiner weis genau wo man nun die Erlaubnisscheine dafür bekommt Kenne dort nur den Bereich um Vianden, dort konnte man haufenweise Barben fangen.

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja in der our konnte man wirklich viele von denen fangen 
war schon ein bisschen lästig
da kann man auch schöne barben rausziehen


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jetzt sind ja doch plötzlich wieder alle da


----------



## phlep (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

¨!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AN ALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!¨¨

ich wünsche euch alle ein frohes neues jahr
hoffentlich auch ein erfolgreiches angeljahr
und ein grooses petri!!


----------



## esox82 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Merci Phlep! Wenschen ech dir och!


----------



## phlep (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

merci


----------



## chewapchici (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Scheïnt Neït Joer!!


----------



## esox82 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Merci,chewapchici,gläichfalls!
Stell dech dach mol fir.....awer op däitsch, da wees jiddfereen hei, weens de bass!


----------



## Ronacts (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
 kennt jemand diese Seite schon  ist sehr interessant:
http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/das-letzte.htm

Hat jemand von euch die Telefonnummer vom Angelcenter in Wasserbillig, ich finde die nirgens#d

Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,ist ein auszug aus der HP des flifischers claude strotz!
hier seine HP adresse:
http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/

hier die nummer von wasserbillig:
00352 74 82 61


----------



## Ronacts (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke-geht aber noch  niemand ran |supergri


----------



## esox82 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mittwochs haben die nur nachmittags geöffnet,entweder ab 13 oder 13:30


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ist eh ein blöder Laden Für kleinteile reichts aber naja

Claude ist sehrsehr nett Für alle Fragen im bereich fliegenfischen offen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,flo,hast mit beidem recht


----------



## chewapchici (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bon, ich stell mich mal kurz vor. Bin der Pat aus Bascharage und möchte wenn möglich in diesem Jahr mal mit Kunstködern auf Raubfisch angeln. Ich habe allerdings keine nennenswerte Ausrüstung und bin deshalb an Einkaufstipps interessiert. Z.B. welche Schnur, Vorfach und Spinner oder Wobbler, Gummifisch etc um mal halbwegs loszulegen. Mit Ausnahme des Baggersees habe ich jetzt keine grosse Ahnung wo ich anfangen könnte, aber das könnte vielleicht schon reichen um mal in Schwung zu kommen. Ich bin nicht an massig kleinen Fischen interessiert und kann auch gut damit leben leer auszugehen wenn der "Richtige" nicht dabei ist. Bisher habe ich eher Fliegen geschmissen oder Würmer baden gelassen, jedoch weniger in Luxemburg. Freu mich schon auf nächste Saison, vielleicht trifft man sich mal.

ciao,

Pat


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo Pat!
natürlich wird dir hier gerne geholfen!
dann sag mal,wieviel du ausgeben möchtest,dann kann man dir schon einige sachen empfehlen!


----------



## esox82 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Pat:
Hab ganz vergessen,zu erwähnen,dass hier auch viele gerne bereit wären,dich mit ans wasser zu nehmen, um dir sachen zu zeigen,das hilft bestimmt auch bei deiner kaufentscheidung und bei sonstigen fragen

mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

joar ich und andy könnten dir mal nen rutenwald vor die füßelegen und kannst gucken ob was für dich dabei ist


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,das stimmt!
ich müsste mal ne liste von all meinen ruten machen,werde wohl so um die 40 haben


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Du würdest dir auch ne Pilkrute kaufen, obwohl du nie im Meer angeln würdest

Gehst du eigentlich auch noch fischen oder sammelst du nur noch???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ARSCH!
noch 5 ruten,dann hab ich alles,was ich brauch!
hoffentlich


----------



## phlep (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann mir jemand veraten welchen forellensee ihr hier in luxemburg bevorzugt?


----------



## Ronacts (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@esox82

dürftest du in Deutschland einen Angelschein machen?
wäre doch ne Alternative, wenn es denn ging in eurer Schonzeit

Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> kann mir jemand veraten welchen forellensee ihr hier in luxemburg bevorzugt?


 
hey phlep!
also bei mir steht clemency definitiv an erster stelle!super freundlich,gute preise und zu mittag kann man da auch sehr gut essen!
an zweiter stelle kommt boulaide.auch sehr gut,jedoch für mich zu weit zu fahren!


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> @esox82
> 
> dürftest du in Deutschland einen Angelschein machen?
> wäre doch ne Alternative, wenn es denn ging in eurer Schonzeit
> ...


 

ich denke schon,dass ich den angelschein machen dürfte,bin mir aber nicht sicher.jedoch angele ich meistens in belgien oder frankreich,wenn hier schonzeit ist,aber ne alternative wäre es sicherlich!
negativ finde ich nur,dass der schein,jedenfalls im RLP nur 5 jahre gültig ist,danach muss man wieder zahlen.als student ist man andauernd pleite


----------



## Ronacts (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> negativ finde ich nur,dass der schein,jedenfalls im RLP nur 5 jahre gültig ist,danach muss man wieder zahlen.als student ist man andauernd pleite


 
das sind doch zur Verlängerung 35 € für die nächsten 5 Jahre|kopfkrat

Ähh wie lange willst du denn studieren
Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin dauerstudent
nee,bis dahin müsste ich eigentlich fertig sein
muss man kurse belegen,um an der prüfung teil zu nehmen?
was kostet denn die prüfung?


----------



## Ronacts (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> muss man kurse belegen,um an der prüfung teil zu nehmen?
> was kostet denn die prüfung?


 
Ich habe die letztes Jahr gemacht und habe 150 € bezahlt, das waren dann 40 Unterrichtsstunden und Prüfung, ist aber eigentlich easy 
Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

150€ würden ja schon gehen,jedoch habe ich keine zeit,in die kurse zu gehen
ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen,dass man den schein auch ohne kursbeteiligung machen kann....


----------



## Ronacts (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ging bei uns nicht, weil man mindestens 35 Stunden anwesend sein muss

Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so eine schei.e!
ich glaube,das war in NRW oder Hessen,bin mir aber nicht sicher
naja,wenigstens kann ich in belgien und frankreich ohne schein angeln.
wäre aber schon schön,einen schein zu haben,dem einem sagt,dass man angeln "kann" und darf
ich bin ja immer noch am streiten,dass hier auch ein schein eingeführt wird, zusammen mit mehr kontrollen,aber gewässerwirtschaft oder naturschutz wird ja im dem land,das in ganz europa die schnutzigsten gewässer hat,sowieso nicht gerade gross geschrieben


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Du brauchst doch keinen Schein du LUXEMBOURGER
Weiß aber nicht, welche Bedingungen es da gibt. Ich freue mich auf meinen Schein und werde dann nach der Prüfung, als erstes mit dem Bellyboot nach Echternach fahren

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wäre aber schön,sowas mal gemacht zu haben!
nen touristenschein will ich aber auch nicht,da darf ich ja nur nen wurm baden lassen


----------



## Forellen Luki (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi ihr alle muss sagen die Prüfung für den Angelschein hat echt spass gemacht. 
Wenn man sich für diese Materie Intressiert was ich mal von euch denke ist das absolut eine tolle sache.
Wir haben sogar in Gerätekunde vor ort Forellen geräuchert das war echt klasse und hat spass gemacht.
Man bekommt auch viel über gewässer Natur und Gesetze bei gebracht was sehr Intressant ist.
Ich denke wenn man schon etwas länger angelt werden viele sachen für euch sehr langweilig werden.
Aber wie gesagt 150 Euro min. 35 std. anwesend und 3 Monate fast jeden sonntag um 8.30 Uhr am start sein.

War froh als es vorbei war und ich wieder ausschlafen konnte:q


Kleiner Bericht:

War am Sonntag in Barweiler an der Mühle angeln, es war sehr gut.
Tolle Anlage sehr nette Leute und schöne fänge.
Für den Sommer ein klasse angebot für nacht angler das jedes we. statt findet so wie ich gelesen habe.
Preise sind ok, habe von 9 uhr bis um 16 uhr 15 Euro am kleinen Teich bezahlt.
Die haben 3 Teiche da mit klasse besatz. Im moment sind nur 2 geöffnet, Teich der Riesen ist geschlossen.

Spass und erholung hat man in jedem fall kann nur empfehlen dort hin zu fahren.
Von Bitburg fährt man rund 75 kilometer ist zwar eine kleine strecke lohnt sich aber.

Grüße an alle Lukas


----------



## phlep (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was has du denn so gefangen?ich hab hier nämlich mal gefragt ,welcher see die nummer 1 ist.


----------



## Forellen Luki (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich habe 6 Forellen so um die 400 - 500 gramm und einen kleinen Zander gefangen der auf meines erstaunens auf Tauwurm gebissen hat.
Habe mir auch nur eine karte für den Teich mit den "Normal" großen Fische geholt. An Teich 2 hat es 25 Euro gekostet da sind aber auch forellen bis 2 kg und größer drin habe einige Leute gesehen die richtige pracht Burschen landen konnten.

Also bin auch Anfänger aber ich denke wenn man länger Angelt und die nötige erfahrung hat, hat man mehr erfolg.
Habe auch 2 Bisse beim Schleppen versemmelt da ich zu früh angeschlagen habe.
Aber nach einer kleinen einweisung vom Teichwirt der Super nett ist hat es dann funktioniert.
Der besitzer kümmert sich richtig klass um die leute fragt immer nach ob es klappt und gibt sehr gute tipps die auch funktionieren.
War voll zufrieden da


----------



## phlep (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey danke nur      wo ist dieser teich??^^
ich war mal mit meinem bruder auf dem stausee ,da liegt iergendwo im wasser noch eine rute von mir
ich hatte sie aufs boot gelegt und wollte mich umdrehen und plups war sie weg
als erstes dachte ich mir da war ein monster fisch dran aber die rute versank nur


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das ist doch ein Puff oder???


----------



## esox82 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der leigt auch in deutschland,phlep,da darfst du nicht angeln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wen soll das am Puff interessieren???

Naja tolle Angelei Wels,Zander,Forellen,Hechte usw. aus einem Puff....da bleib ich lieber Schneider am Fluss


----------



## Forellen Luki (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Flo
Ja da stimme ich dir zu lieber fluss und schneider und einen sehr schönen tag in der Natur als Puff.
Gehe auch lieber an Fließgewässer das gibt mir mehr aber ich finde für einen der gerne fisch isst und gerne Kocht wie ich ist das eine abwechslung da kann ich meine beiden Hobbys unter einen Hut bringen.

Ich wollte euch nur ein kleines bild von dieser Mühle machen da die freundlichkeit der Menschen und die atmosphäre mich sehr begeistert hat, und ich als Anfänger fange erst jetzt an meine erfahrungen zu sammeln.
Denn einer der erst 1 Jahr lang Sauer und Our beangelt und einmal im Forellenpuff war freut sich auch über jeden kleinen Fisch. 

Gruß Lukas|wavey:

(Naja tolle Angelei Wels,Zander,Forellen,Hechte usw. aus einem Puff....da bleib ich lieber Schneider am Fluss)
Die haben da 3 oder 4 Teiche nicht nur einen...nur zum richtig stellen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hej,

Luki, war keines weges Kritik an dich

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

komisch flo,vor 2 wochen wolltest du doch noch an einen puff,oder?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja um Forellen zufangen, weil schonzeit ist War erst einmal im Leben an so einem Ding und ist einfach nicht meine Welt

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meine auch nicht,ausser meine omi hätte gerne ein paar forellen zum grillen


----------



## BubbleFish (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin, Moin!

Und frohes, erfolgreiches (fischreiches) Neues Jahr!

War schon laenger nicht mehr hier, habe etwas viel zu tun...

Kann mir bitte jemand mal kurz zusammenfassen welche Einschraenkungen bzgl. Schonzeit es im Moment in den "Grenzgewaessern" gibt?

Waere super, weil ich keine grosse Lust habe 168(!) Seiten nach den entsprechenden Beitraegen zu durchforsten.

Dickes DANKESCHOEN vorab!!!

Greets


----------



## esox82 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo bubblefish
seit dem 1.1. haben zander und hecht schonzeit.ab 1.3 ist absolutes angelverbot


----------



## GALLA (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

TACH!!
Kannst es hier Nachlesen!!


http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/grenzgewaesser.htm

PETRI


----------



## esox82 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen,dass ab dem 1.oktober die bachforellen auch schon geschützt sind!
sowie dass ab dem 1.november das angeln ab 19uhr und bis 7uhr untersagt ist!


----------



## BubbleFish (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

MERCI! :m


----------



## esox82 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wann ech glifft!


----------



## esox82 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder gaer geschitt


----------



## phlep (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder bitte


----------



## esox82 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

awer net op letzebuergesch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oha haste gesoffen Andy???


----------



## phlep (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

er ist ja auch in einem club des jeunes
was soll man denn da noch erwarten


----------



## esox82 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> oha haste gesoffen Andy???


 
vorhin nicht,jetzt aber


----------



## esox82 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> er ist ja auch in einem club des jeunes
> was soll man denn da noch erwarten


 
der club des jeunes ist nicht der grund,sondern nur ne ausrede


----------



## phlep (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wir sind im kanton remich bekannt dass wir 'die sau rauslassen''
wenn man das wort club des jeunes bous hört,wird es sofort mit alkohol verbunden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann man mit 14 echt stolz drauf sein


----------



## phlep (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

iop allerdings
und übrigens   ich geh jetzt aber auf die bootsmesse nach düsseldorf.am 19 um genau zu sein.kommste mit


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nö......


----------



## esox82 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> wir sind im kanton remich bekannt dass wir 'die sau rauslassen''
> wenn man das wort club des jeunes bous hört,wird es sofort mit alkohol verbunden


 
darf man da denn schon mit 14 rein?
bei uns darf man erst ab 16 rein und ab 17 gibt es erst alkohol!


----------



## esox82 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
na,haben die forellen geschmeckt?
ist gls noch gekommen?


----------



## phlep (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> darf man da denn schon mit 14 rein?
> bei uns darf man erst ab 16 rein und ab 17 gibt es erst alkohol!


  bei uns darf man schon mit 13 rein .und mit dem alkohol sagen sie nur,wir sollten langsam machen und nicht übertreiben


----------



## phlep (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@*esox82*
ich sollte dir was mitbringen aber ich hab all die namen vergessen


----------



## esox82 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> bei uns darf man schon mit 13 rein .und mit dem alkohol sagen sie nur,wir sollten langsam machen und nicht übertreiben


 

was? so früh?
ich glaub,die wissen nicht,dass sie verureilt werden,wenn sie alkohol an minderjährige verkaufen!


----------



## esox82 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> @*esox82*
> ich sollte dir was mitbringen aber ich hab all die namen vergessen


 

von wem solltest du mir was mitbringen?


----------



## phlep (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> was? so früh?
> ich glaub,die wissen nicht,dass sie verureilt werden,wenn sie alkohol an minderjährige verkaufen!



es steht im reglement dass jugentliche ab 15 mit einer aufsichtsperson,niedrigprozentiges trinken dürfen (bis 30 %)d.h.bier und wein darf ich eigentlich schon trinken


----------



## phlep (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> von wem solltest du mir was mitbringen?


ich sollte dir was mitbringen 
du hattest doch all diese sachen aufgezählt


----------



## esox82 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> es steht im reglement dass jugentliche ab 15 mit einer aufsichtsperson,niedrigprozentiges trinken dürfen (bis 30 %)d.h.bier und wein darf ich eigentlich schon trinken


 

du hast aber erst 14 jahre!ja,aufsichtsperson,welche dann verklagt würde,wenn du unter einfluss von alkohol,was gesetzeswidriges machen würdest!das wäre in dem fall der präsident oder ein anderes mitglied des vorstandes eures clubs!


----------



## esox82 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> ich sollte dir was mitbringen
> du hattest doch all diese sachen aufgezählt


 

von wo solltest du mir was mitbringen?
aufgelistet?#c


----------



## phlep (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> du hast aber erst 14 jahre!ja,aufsichtsperson,welche dann verklagt würde,wenn du unter einfluss von alkohol,was gesetzeswidriges machen würdest!das wäre in dem fall der präsident oder ein anderes mitglied des vorstandes eures clubs!


ich bekomm aber am 24 meine 15:q
und wenn ich alkohol getrunken habe dann vieleicht 1-2 minis


----------



## phlep (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> von wo solltest du mir was mitbringen?
> aufgelistet?#c


ich geh ja auf die bootmesse in düsseldorf und du hast mir ein paar dinge gesagt die ich dir mitnehmen sollte.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Anscheinend kennt man mit 14 auch keine Ironie

@ andy die verweilen in der Tiefkühltruhe werden irgendwann am Wochenende verzerrt, nö die sau kam einfach nicht, wenn er morgen nicht kommt, gibts ein anruf bei gls

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

warum reden wir über das wenn wir auch übers angeln reden können.also wir gehen mit unserem club jährlich 3-4 mal angeln.und einmal reservieren wir ein teich (wo aber einfach nichts anbeisst).da wollte ich fragen welchen see ihr bevorzugt der in der gegend von lux. ist(es sollte ein see sein wo nicht nur auf forellen geangelt werden darf)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol geh in den Puuf und fang deine Forellen, aber bitte den Alkohol erst danach


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> ich geh ja auf die bootmesse in düsseldorf und du hast mir ein paar dinge gesagt die ich dir mitnehmen sollte.


 
Kataloge und Broschüren könntest du mir mitbringen,das wäre nett.


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Anscheinend kennt man mit 14 auch keine Ironie
> 
> @ andy die verweilen in der Tiefkühltruhe werden irgendwann am Wochenende verzerrt, nö die sau kam einfach nicht, wenn er morgen nicht kommt, gibts ein anruf bei gls
> 
> mfg Flo


 
so ein arsch!der hat ja noch gesagt,dass er kommen würde!
ich glaub,ich habe ne gute rute und rolle zum ds und t-und c-riggen gefunden ich weiss nur nicht,ob ich sie in 1,8m WG 1-5 oder 2,1m WG 2-6 nehmen soll|kopfkrat


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> warum reden wir über das wenn wir auch übers angeln reden können.also wir gehen mit unserem club jährlich 3-4 mal angeln.und einmal reservieren wir ein teich (wo aber einfach nichts anbeisst).da wollte ich fragen welchen see ihr bevorzugt der in der gegend von lux. ist(es sollte ein see sein wo nicht nur auf forellen geangelt werden darf)


 
ihr könnt ja zu unserem verein an den weiher angeln kommen ( www.blanneblenkert.de.tl ) , da dürft ihr nur keinen sche.ß machen und saufen usw.Ich bin der webmaster der seite,oder du kannst auch ne offizielle anfrage schicken an die blanneblenkert@hotmail.de die ich dann unserem präsidenten weiterschicke,und der vorstand entscheidet dann,ob ihr angeln kommen dürft,das erste mal dann wahrscheinlich unter aufsicht eines unserer mitglieder


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja das ist schon sehr wenig wg. hat doch ne skeletor bis 12g ansonsten lieber in ne richtige ds-rute investieren

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja zu unserem verein an den weiher angeln kommen ( www.blanneblenkert.de.tl ) , da dürft ihr nur keinen sche.ß machen und saufen usw.Ich bin der webmaster der seite,oder du kannst auch ne offizielle anfrage schicken an die blanneblenkert@hotmail.de die ich dann unserem präsidenten weiterschicke,und der vorstand entscheidet dann,ob ihr angeln kommen dürft,das erste mal dann wahrscheinlich unter aufsicht eines unserer mitglieder


ok ich sag das mal bei der versammlung.ich sollte sekretàr werden.aber ich weis nicht ob das was wird#6


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> ok ich sag das mal bei der versammlung.ich sollte sekretàr werden.aber ich weis nicht ob das was wird#6


 
war ich auch 3 jahre lang


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Naja das ist schon sehr wenig wg. hat doch ne skeletor bis 12g ansonsten lieber in ne richtige ds-rute investieren
> 
> mfg Flo


 
jaja,die skelli bleibt meine spinnrute
ich bin schon am kucken,welche rute ich nehmen soll


----------



## phlep (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> Kataloge und Broschüren könntest du mir mitbringen,das wäre nett.


welche denn?(ruten ,rollen,koffer,maden...)


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> welche denn?(ruten ,rollen,koffer,maden...)


 
also einen katalog über maden brauchst du mir nicht mitzubringen:q
jo,sachen von shimano,spro,mitchell,berkley usw.


----------



## phlep (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> also einen katalog über maden brauchst du mir nicht mitzubringen:q
> jo,sachen von shimano,spro,mitchell,berkley usw.


ok.hat sonst noch wer nen wunsch?


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wieso,bringst du auch andere sachen ausser kataloge mit?


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
hast du dir die calyber baitcaster geholt?
bin auch am kucken,hab die perfekte rolle gefunden!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja habe sie hier liegen

Welche Rollen denn?

Wünsche mir alle Kataloge die du über Raubfischzeugs bekommen kannst


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ja habe sie hier liegen
> 
> Welche Rollen denn?
> 
> Wünsche mir alle Kataloge die du über Raubfischzeugs bekommen kannst


 
zum dsen?mit triggergriff?


----------



## phlep (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> wieso,bringst du auch andere sachen ausser kataloge mit?


iop.ich geh ja nicht nur um mit zeitungen zu lesen.kauf mir auch vieleicht eine neue rute... wer weis


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> iop.ich geh ja nicht nur um mit zeitungen zu lesen.kauf mir auch vieleicht eine neue rute... wer weis


 
und was für eine denn?
also alles was umsonst ist,kannst du mitbringen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol, ne t&c.-rig softjerken, ds usw.

joar wieso net, da steht doch dam calyber baitcast (also trigger), gibs aber auch als spinn, dropshot und jerk(trigger)

Naja ist ja nicht selbstverständlicg bring mir ne Daiwa Steez mit, loooool, ne lass mal

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

soll ich die ganze halle für mich reservieren oder was!
ok ich nehme mit was mir gefällt:q


----------



## esox82 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht nur,was dir gefällt,alles was man umsonst bekommt


----------



## **bass** (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,

ihr seit mir villeicht ein paar gerätefetischisten ; ) aber das wird sich mit der zeit auch noch ändern, war auch mal so ; )

ihr werdet wohl bei der ganzen gerätesuche keine zeit mehr haben zum angeln zu kommen??? mann liest ja nichts mehr... geht denn keiner auf dickdöbel bzw. barsche fangen??? irgendwie beissen sie moment nicht unbedingt gut, hab bei den letzten versuchen lediglich immer nur vereinzelt einige gefangen alle mit dropshot, von würmern wollen sie irgendwie nix wissen... war auch nochmal am baggersee aber bis auf einen untermassigen hecht und ein barsch ging da leider auch nicht sehr viel... wie sieht's denn bei euch aus? werde das nächste mal warscheinlich den weiher in schwebsingen beangeln gehen, da war die letzten wochen so einiges an wasser von der mosel reingespült worden, dann müssten auch die einen oder anderen fische mit gekommen sein...

also, bis denne


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wieso sollte sich das ändern? Später wirds noch schlimmer dannn habe ich noch mehr Geld für Baitcaster

Momentan etwas doof, mein Schein ist abgelaufen und die Touristeninfo hat nur Mo.-Fr. im Winter auf deshalb komme ich nicht an einen neuen dran. Werde mal gucken das ich es evt. am Mittwoch schaffe. 

Habe eigentlich gemerkt das die Barsche das ganze Jahr schlecht beißen. 

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

stimmt eigentlich schon schon, dennoch kommt es mir so vor dass es aber nur auf kunstköder zutrifft... denn mit den kleinen köfis fing ich eigentlich sehr viele, diese jahr gabs leider auch nicht viel dickbarsch, und bis der kleine baggersee wieder nen ordentlich bestand hat werden noch viele jahre vergehen nach dem fischsterben... ; (

und die zander sind auch deutlich kleiner ausgefallen als die beiden jahre zuvor... dafür gibt's aber wenigstens mal wieder ein ordentliches hechtaufkommen in der mosel ; )

am weiher in schwebsingen braucht mann eigentlich keinen schein dort kann mann einfach so angeln...


----------



## esox82 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey mike!
wo genau ist denn dieser weiher in schwebsingen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm...Joar ist halt doof das die im Winter nicht mehr Sam. auf hat.
Mit Köfis habe ich nicht so viel geangelt, aber seit dem Sommer sind die auch die Beifänge beim Zander angeln stark zurück gegangen, bei mir gabs nicht mal einen ü.40cm.
Morgen habe ich füher Schulfrei da werde ich es wohl nach Lux. schaffen und mir einen Schein holen Was ist das den für ein See in Schwebsingen? Größe, Tiefe, Fischbestand nur so ungefähr um ein kleines Bild von ihm zu bekommen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hoffentlich hast du dann auch die sachen von as-tackle,flo


----------



## esox82 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey flo!
ich hoffe,die sachen kommen heute an,denn wenn nicht|splat2:|splat:|motz:#x


----------



## **bass** (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,


----------



## esox82 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin Mike!
Jo,die stelle kenne ich
Wusste gar nicht,dass es dort erlaubt ist.....muss ich dann mal versuchen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe wäre dabei


----------



## esox82 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

warst auch schon eingeplant


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1899808#post1899808

Wieso Würmer baden


----------



## esox82 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Angeber


----------



## phlep (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> ihr seit mir villeicht ein paar gerätefetischisten ; ) aber das wird sich mit der zeit auch noch ändern, war auch mal so ; )
> 
> ...


drf man da einfach so angeln und muss sich kein schein suchen gehen oder so?
hab auch schon von einem '' katzenwels verseuchten''see gehört aber der liegt zwischen remerschen und wellentein
vieleicht ist es ja der selbe:q


----------



## esox82 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,kann gut sein,phlep,da dort nur noch die baggeseen dazwischen liegen


----------



## GALLA (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

TACH!!
Hallo Leute hab mal ne Frage,kann ich diese Knotenlose Verbindung zwischen einer Geflochtenen und einer Fluoro verwenden oder ist die Fluoro zu Steiff dazu?
http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=344&Itemid=57
Oder Kennt jemand noch ne Knotenlose Verbindung??
Ich habe auch die Suchfunktion betätigt,hat aber nichts Gebracht.

 GRUSS
   und
    PETRI


----------



## esox82 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo galla!
ja,der ginge,wobei der albright knoten eigentlich besser für geflecht sein soll:
http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=57
oder du machst es mit dem no-knot:
http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&Itemid=57


----------



## GALLA (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

MOIN MOIN!
Hab den ersten Ausprobiert er Geht,nur ein Wenig Umständlich!!!
Ich Glaube nehme doch den Anderen,von dir,sieht Einfacher aus!!

 MERCI


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn du ihn 4-6mal gemacht hast geht es ganz fix am Wasser 
Außerdem musst du ja nich alle 5min einen neuen Knoten machen

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hej wollte morgen an den Baggersee in Remerschen um auf Barsch zu fischen!

Also wenn jemand Interesse hat mir zu kommen einfach bescheid sagen

mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hej wollte morgen an den Baggersee in Remerschen um auf Barsch zu fischen!
> 
> Also wenn jemand Interesse hat mir zu kommen einfach bescheid sagen
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Wann willst du dahin fahren- welche Uhrzeit?|kopfkrat
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Noch nicht ganz klar, werde aber länger da sein, können auch eine Zeit abmachen wann wir uns z.b. am Eingang treffen könnten

Denke um 9-10Uhr werde ich wohl da sein

mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wäre Ok und was muss man alles mitbringen?
Naja soviel Zeugs habe ich eh noch nicht, aber mit was angelt ihr immer?
Spinner oder Wurm?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hole ne Baitcaster paar kleine Wobbler und Gummizeug mit.
Also ne kleine Spinnrute. Kannst auch wenn du willst noch ne leichte Rute mit nehmen um ne Pose mit Wurm oder einen Wurm auf Grund zu legen um Barsche zu fangen.

Normaler Weise habe ich dort immer ne schwerere Hechtrute und ne leichte Barschrute dabei. 
Fürs Grundangeln ne Matchrute um Köfis oder Schleien zu fangen und zwei schwere Hechtruten. 

Aber die haben ja Schonzeit also bleibt idr Friedfisch und Barsch


mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm soviele Ruten habe ich garnicht, naja ich bringe meine Angeln mit und dann können wir ja mal auswählen.
Wenn du ans wasser gehst bist du mit einem LKW unterwegs , bei der Menge an Angelzeug?

Melde mich heute Abend nochmal wegen Treffpunkt
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Joar, ne nur zum Ansitzangeln Beim Spinnangeln nur eine Rute und 1-3 weitere im Auto


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ihr habt´s gut
morgen ist bei mir oma-tag


----------



## esox82 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so,
@flo:
wehe,du nimmst meine köder


----------



## phlep (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey bin gerade von der bootsmesse zurück
hab nicht einen katalog oder sonst was gefunden ausser ein heft mit haaken und haakengrösen.
aber eine grosse auswahl an ruten,netzen,posen...
alles was das anglerherz begehrt


----------



## Ronacts (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo
werde gegen 10,00 Uhr in Remerschen sein
Habe einen weißen Ford Mondeo

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Werde mit Martin auch gegen 10 Uhr da sein, kommen mit einem schwarzen Audi Kombi

Andy ein bisschen testen ist jawohl erlaubt Ne mach ich net, weißte doch

mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin leider immer noch nicht zu Hause weggekommen.
So ein Sch...
Naja werde dafür heute Nachmittag mal ein paar Stellen an der Mosel anschauen.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> hey bin gerade von der bootsmesse zurück
> hab nicht einen katalog oder sonst was gefunden ausser ein heft mit haaken und haakengrösen.
> aber eine grosse auswahl an ruten,netzen,posen...
> alles was das anglerherz begehrt


 

oh,schade,was hast du dir denn gekauft?


----------



## esox82 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> @flo
> werde gegen 10,00 Uhr in Remerschen sein
> Habe einen weißen Ford Mondeo
> 
> Gruß Ronny


 
noch ein mondeo-fahrer?


----------



## esox82 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Werde mit Martin auch gegen 10 Uhr da sein, kommen mit einem schwarzen Audi Kombi
> 
> Andy ein bisschen testen ist jawohl erlaubt Ne mach ich net, weißte doch
> 
> mfg Flo


 
hättest aber auch einige testen können,so bin ich ja nicht


----------



## phlep (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> oh,schade,was hast du dir denn gekauft?


mein bruder hat noch ein heft mitgenommen.das ist so ein rundes boot wo man grillen kan^^
hab mir eine ferien angel gekauft .karbon,geflochten sehr leicht .dachte mir dass ich das mal teste


----------



## phlep (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und lauter krims krams


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War heut nix los, wind ohne Ende und nun liegt das ganze abgestorbene Kraut auf dem Grund rum, totaler Mist.

Ne große tote Schleie haben wir gesehen, das war auch der einzige Fisch

Sauer strömt immer noch wie sau.

@ Andy, sollen wir mal den Hafen bei Remerschen am We abklopfen?

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

rzuruurzurzu


----------



## Ronacts (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> noch ein mondeo-fahrer?


 
ist das schlimm ???? |kopfkrat

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Ronacts: ne andy fährt auch einen

@ mike: Jo wollte auch nur diesen beangeln Könnten uns ja zu einer Runde dropshoten verabreden wenn du magst

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> mein bruder hat noch ein heft mitgenommen.das ist so ein rundes boot wo man grillen kan^^
> hab mir eine ferien angel gekauft .karbon,geflochten sehr leicht .dachte mir dass ich das mal teste


 

ein boot,wo man grillen kann?????das musst du mir jetzt erklären|bigeyes


----------



## esox82 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> War heut nix los, wind ohne Ende und nun liegt das ganze abgestorbene Kraut auf dem Grund rum, totaler Mist.
> 
> Ne große tote Schleie haben wir gesehen, das war auch der einzige Fisch
> 
> ...


 

nix gefangen?gut dass ich oma-tag hatte
meinst du den see beim hafen?
jo,hätte freitag und samstag zeit


----------



## esox82 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> ist das schlimm ???? |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Ronny


 

bestimmt nicht!:q
ist doch ein geiles auto:vik:#6


----------



## **bass** (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also werd morgen nach dem essen runter zum hafen fahren weis aber nocch nicht ob dropshoten oder spinnfischen angesagt ist??? 

das boot zum grillen hab ich mal im tv gesehen sieht aus wie ein riesiger rettungsreifen, mit nem kleinen sonnendach, und grillplatz in der mitte... schau mal unter BBQ-boot auf google findest bestimmt was... wäre ein geiles utensil für unseren baggersee ; )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ andy: rede von nem Hafen? Wüsste nicht wieso die Baggerseenhäfen haben solten
            Ne, der ist an der Mosel

@ mike: berichte mal, wenn was geht


----------



## chewapchici (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute, jetzt könnte ich mich so langsam ans Fischen machen. Wo bekomme ich am einfachsten den Angelschein her, wenn man Parkplatz und Wartezeit am Schalter mit einrechnet? In Lux Stadt oder vielleicht woanders schneller? Wäre für einen Tipp dankbar.
Merci.

Pat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also am schnellsten bekommst du in z.b. in der Touristeninfo in Wasserbillig. Dort haste in in 5min Müsste im Winter Mo.-Fr. von 9-16Uhr geöffnet haben.

Denk dran im März ist Schluss mit fischen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> also werd morgen nach dem essen runter zum hafen fahren weis aber nocch nicht ob dropshoten oder spinnfischen angesagt ist???
> 
> das boot zum grillen hab ich mal im tv gesehen sieht aus wie ein riesiger rettungsreifen, mit nem kleinen sonnendach, und grillplatz in der mitte... schau mal unter BBQ-boot auf google findest bestimmt was... wäre ein geiles utensil für unseren baggersee ; )


 

wow,der sieht wirklich top aus!
jo,für den stausee in lultzhausen wäre der perfekt!muss mal kucken,was so was kostet


----------



## esox82 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ andy: rede von nem Hafen? Wüsste nicht wieso die Baggerseenhäfen haben solten
> Ne, der ist an der Mosel
> 
> @ mike: berichte mal, wenn was geht


 

hab ja nicht von den baggerseen in remerschen geschrieben,sondern von dem,der mike erwähnt hat,der liegt am hafen!|krach:|licht|uhoh:


----------



## esox82 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chewapchici schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, jetzt könnte ich mich so langsam ans Fischen machen. Wo bekomme ich am einfachsten den Angelschein her, wenn man Parkplatz und Wartezeit am Schalter mit einrechnet? In Lux Stadt oder vielleicht woanders schneller? Wäre für einen Tipp dankbar.
> Merci.
> 
> Pat


 
du wohnst doch in luxemburg?
geh zu deiner gemeindeverwaltung,da bekommst du ihn sofort wenn du schon einen älteren hast.wenn es das erste mal ist,dass du den schein beanträgst,brauchst du aber noch einen auszug aus dem "casier judiciaire" wenn du 18 oder älter bist


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol würde ich dann von dem hafen reden? Ne von einem See


----------



## esox82 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei dir kann man da nie so sicher sein


----------



## chewapchici (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kretjefft!  Wenn schon ein Casier her muss, dann fahre ich einfach direkt in die Stadt. Den Schein bekommt man dann beim Enregistrement am St. Esprit glaube ich? Ich hatte mal vor vielleicht 25 Jahren einen Schein, den ich natürlich nicht mehr mitschleppe.#c Das erübrigt leider auch die Antwort auf die "über 18"- Sache |rotwerden .
Ab wann bekommt man denn den Schein für die Säison 2008?, erst so ab Juni oder schon jetzt? Oder wenn ich jetzt einen Schein kaufe, darf ich dann das ganze Jahr über während der erlaubten Zeit angeln oder nur bis März?  Ist schon kompliziert das Ganze, dabei war ich noch nicht mal am Wasser...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schein kannst du kaufen wann du willst und gilt Ab Erwerbsdatum 363 Tage also ca. 1 Jahr

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chewapchici schrieb:


> Kretjefft!  Wenn schon ein Casier her muss, dann fahre ich einfach direkt in die Stadt. Den Schein bekommt man dann beim Enregistrement am St. Esprit glaube ich? Ich hatte mal vor vielleicht 25 Jahren einen Schein, den ich natürlich nicht mehr mitschleppe.#c Das erübrigt leider auch die Antwort auf die "über 18"- Sache |rotwerden .
> Ab wann bekommt man denn den Schein für die Säison 2008?, erst so ab Juni oder schon jetzt? Oder wenn ich jetzt einen Schein kaufe, darf ich dann das ganze Jahr über während der erlaubten Zeit angeln oder nur bis März? Ist schon kompliziert das Ganze, dabei war ich noch nicht mal am Wasser...


 

Ja,dann brauchst du einen "extrait du casier judiciaire".Weißt du wo das ist? Beim Kapuzinertheater.Den Schein kannst du dann auch auf dem "Knuedler" in der Gemeindeverwaltung bekommen.
Wenn du ihn heute kaufen solltest,zählt er bis zum 23.01.2009.


----------



## esox82 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Schein kannst du kaufen wann du willst und gilt Ab Erwerbsdatum 363 Tage also ca. 1 Jahr
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Meiner ist vom Erwerbsdatum genau 1 Jahr lang gültig#c


----------



## chewapchici (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Voila, Casier hab ich schon mal. Komm der Sache schon näher.

Danke so weit.

Pat


----------



## esox82 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn der Casier umsonst war,bekommst du den Schein auch


----------



## luke_dusk (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

den schein bekommst du aber leider nicht auf dem Knuedler..
in anderen Gemeindeverwaltungen ja aber auf dem knuedler werden keine ausgestellt. 
Da must du schon zum enregistrement..


----------



## esox82 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nicht?
Oh,das wusste ich nicht,und im "Biergerzenter"?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie sieht es mit angeln am we aus?


----------



## esox82 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen wird mein auto in der werkstatt kontrolliert,dann hab ich ihn hoffentlich am freitag wieder,wenn nicht,dann samstag


----------



## chewapchici (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ha!! :vik: Hab' den Schein. Der freundliche Knabe am Schalter hat dann doch gemeint, dass ein Casier NICHT nötig ist, man braucht nur zu Unterschreiben, dass man kein "Braconnier" (Wilddieb)  ist |kopfkrat.


Naja, jetzt bloss noch ein Plätzchen und passendes Wetter finden...

Technische Frage: Ich hatte gedacht vielleicht eine geflochtene Schnur und Stahlvorfach zu nehmen. Was sollte ich da am besten versuchen? Welche Stärke? Welche Köder-und Hakengrösse?

Merci im Voraus.

Pat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auf was solls gehen? Hecht?


----------



## esox82 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,womit und worauf willst du denn angeln?


----------



## chewapchici (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe ist der Hecht ja im Moment zu, oder? Aber ich möchte irgendwie Spinnern, Wobblern, Jerken oder sonst was in der Linie, hab aber nicht die geringste Ahnung davon.
Zur Zeit habe ich eine kleine Spinnrute bei Hand die mal ausprobieren möchte.

Pat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann würde ich mit spinnern und wobblern auf Barsch und Döbel gehen Wahlweise auch kleine Twister oder dropshot

mfg Flo


----------



## chewapchici (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja, deshalb die Frage, welche Schnur/Vorfach könntest Du mir empfehlen, und vor Allem, welche Grösse von Spinnern oder Wobbler nimmt man denn so bei uns? Hakengrösse 1 ist doch wahrscheinlich ein Overkill  , aber welche wäre passend?

Ich kenne die Mosel so gut wie gar nicht und werde mal bei Schengen anfangen mich nach Wasserbillig durchzuarbeiten. Das sollte mich schon eine Weile beschäftigen bis ich einen passenden Spot gefunden habe.|uhoh:  Ich habe keine Ahnung von weder Tiefe noch Strömung, Bewuchs, Untergrund etc. Deshalb sind alle Tipps mehr als willkommen. 

Wann kann man in den Baggerweihern bei Remerschen oder Nennig angeln, sind die auch bis Juni oder so zu? ...ich weis, Fragen, Fragen|bla:...bin trotzdem für Antworten dankbar. 
Merci,
Pat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schaust du weiter oben war am Sonntag da

Also würde sagen 0-2er Spinner sind okay, wobbler bis 7cm und gummis bis 8cm aber da schonzeit ist würde ich nicht unedingt über eine Ködergröße von 5cm gehen
Aber das sollte jeder selbst entscheiden

Uihh häng in Schengen nicht deine teursten Wobbler dran, du wirst es bereuhen

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> Nicht?
> Oh,das wusste ich nicht,und im "Biergerzenter"?


 

..nein auch nicht im biergercenter. ich arbeite in der gemeinde, auf dem knuedler, deshalb weiss ich´s ganz sicher  
wäre ja auch zu einfach und praktisch für mich.

stimmt aber dass viele das nicht wissen steht fast jede paar wochen einer bei uns und möchte den schein..


----------



## esox82 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chewapchici schrieb:


> Tja, deshalb die Frage, welche Schnur/Vorfach könntest Du mir empfehlen, und vor Allem, welche Grösse von Spinnern oder Wobbler nimmt man denn so bei uns? Hakengrösse 1 ist doch wahrscheinlich ein Overkill , aber welche wäre passend?
> 
> Ich kenne die Mosel so gut wie gar nicht und werde mal bei Schengen anfangen mich nach Wasserbillig durchzuarbeiten. Das sollte mich schon eine Weile beschäftigen bis ich einen passenden Spot gefunden habe.|uhoh: Ich habe keine Ahnung von weder Tiefe noch Strömung, Bewuchs, Untergrund etc. Deshalb sind alle Tipps mehr als willkommen.
> 
> ...


 


hmm,wie lang ist denn deine rute und welches wurfgewicht hat sie.denn wenn due eine 3,6m rute mit einem wg von 100-150gr hast,würde ich dir von kleinen wobblern und spinnern abraten.wenn sie aber in dem bereich von 1,8m-3m liegt und ein wg von 5-50(also 5-15 oder 15-30 usw) hat,wäre das ok.schnur wird dann ab 0,18mm bis 0,30 ok sein.
wie flo bereits schrieb,musst du in schengen aufpassen,besonders mit tieftauchenden wobblern oder gummifische,da der grund sehr hängerträchtig ist


----------



## esox82 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



luke_dusk schrieb:


> ..nein auch nicht im biergercenter. ich arbeite in der gemeinde, auf dem knuedler, deshalb weiss ich´s ganz sicher
> wäre ja auch zu einfach und praktisch für mich.
> 
> stimmt aber dass viele das nicht wissen steht fast jede paar wochen einer bei uns und möchte den schein..


 
oh,so lernt man dazu
ich war noch am dienstag auf dem knuedler,um einen "extrait d´acte de naissance" zu bekommen
arbeitest du als redacteur da?


----------



## esox82 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So,hab soeben gesehen,dass der phlep heute burzelt,also:


|schild-g:m:vik:|birthday:|jump:#g


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alles gute auch von mir an Phlep


----------



## chewapchici (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alles Gudds Phlep!


----------



## phlep (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke danke.
siehste jetzt darf ich mit aufssichstperson saufen
geldbeutel ist wieder gut voll


----------



## esox82 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

spar lieber das geld,und kauf dir angelsachen damit


----------



## chewapchici (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach, wie der alte Knacker sagte: "Ich hab fast mein ganzes Geld in Alkohol und Frauen ausgegeben, was übrig war hab ich dann einfach verschwendet."#d


----------



## GALLA (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|laola:|laola:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|laola:|birthday:|laola:|laola:|birthday:|birthday:|laola:|birthday:|birthday:|laola:|laola:|birthday:|birthday:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oha Galla meint es gut, da muss ich ja schon ab Laptop scrollen


----------



## GALLA (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heh Leute!!
Bin Langsam am verzweifeln,kann noch auf Hecht-Zander gehen aber nichts passiert!!
War am Sonntag 7Std. mit KöFi,Gummi,Blinker,Spinner,Twister und Wobbler.weiss nicht was ich noch dran Hängen soll,DYNAMIT
vielleicht!!
Gut Drop-Shot hab ich vergessen.
War von 9-4 Uhr nicht ein Biss,sowas wie dieses Jahr hab ich noch nie Erlebt,werds am WE nochmal versuchen.
Gruss
       und
             PETRI


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich ziehe meist mein Ding durch entweder Gufi oder Köfi aber nicht wechseln Falsche Zeit, falsche Stelle

Irgendwann kracht es auch wieder?

Warst aber an der deutschen Mosel oder?


----------



## GALLA (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja,ich kenne die Strecke Seit 30 Jahren habe da immer Gefangen egal was und womit.
Habs letztes Jahr mal mit Wurm Probiert,die Stelle war immer für AALE gut nicht ein Biss,Spinner,Wobbler Barsche und Minnen ohne Ende seit einem Jahr ist der Wurm drin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm, kann dir dazu nix sagen, werde mich erst im Sommer an den deutschen Gewässern rummtummeln

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> spar lieber das geld,und kauf dir angelsachen damit


natürlich


----------



## phlep (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> oha Galla meint es gut, da muss ich ja schon ab Laptop scrollen


ja ich dachte das auch als erstes als ich soviele smylies auf einmal sah^^


----------



## Ronacts (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auch von mir happy birthday #6

Gruß Ronny


----------



## phlep (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke


----------



## esox82 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> natürlich


 

ich hoffe,das war nicht ironisch gemeint|gr:|evil:|uhoh:


----------



## esox82 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
wie sieht es für morgen aus?
ich müsste normalerweise heute mein auto zurückbekommen und morgen könnte ich gegen 8:30uhr in wasserbillig sein


----------



## luke_dusk (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> oh,so lernt man dazu
> ich war noch am dienstag auf dem knuedler,um einen "extrait d´acte de naissance" zu bekommen
> arbeitest du als redacteur da?


 

extrait de naissance.. willst du dich für's nächste staatsexamen bewerben? 
ich arbeite nicht als redacteur, bin leider nur expeditionnaire, bin damals im redacteur examen im französichen durchgesaust.. zu blöd damals.. naja expeditionaire ist auch ok, kann nicht meckern. und kann ja immer noch den changement de carrière machen..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm, meinste die Sauer hat wieder Normalpegel?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



luke_dusk schrieb:


> extrait de naissance.. willst du dich für's nächste staatsexamen bewerben?
> ich arbeite nicht als redacteur, bin leider nur expeditionnaire, bin damals im redacteur examen im französichen durchgesaust.. zu blöd damals.. naja expeditionaire ist auch ok, kann nicht meckern. und kann ja immer noch den changement de carrière machen..


 
Jo,hab schon alles reingeschickt.ich will den redacteur examen machen,da ich unbedingt bei der douane arbeiten möchte!!!!!!!!!!
der expéditionnaire reicht leider nicht dafür,sonst hätte ich den gemacht
bin schon fleissig am lernen


----------



## esox82 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hmm, meinste die Sauer hat wieder Normalpegel?
> 
> mfg Flo


 

NEIN! komme gerade von da! war mein auto in die werkstatt holen in grevenmacher,und danach bin ich mir die sauer mal anschauen gegangen,viel hat sich nicht geändert,immer noch +/-30cm hochwasser,sehr schnell fliessend und fast bräunlich gefärbt!
sollen wir dann wieder nach kanach gehen?hab noch würmer und barsche sind auch genug drin,beifänger gibt es meistens auch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe, könnten wir machen sage dir noch bescheid


----------



## esox82 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mach aber schnell,denn ich muss das auto dann noch beladen


----------



## phlep (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ich hoffe,das war nicht ironisch gemeint|gr:|evil:|uhoh:


!!!!!
darüber macht man keine scherze


----------



## esox82 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> !!!!!
> darüber macht man keine scherze


 
dann ist´s gut!


----------



## esox82 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey flo!
wie geht´s?
wie war´s in der klinik?
hast du alles gefilmt?
finger ab?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne aber der arme illexhaken kaputt


----------



## esox82 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe,ich hab heute abend was zu erzählen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aber immerhin kein schneider


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe hier mal ein kleines Foto:q


----------



## Ronacts (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war das das einzige heute am Haken

Sieht aber lecker aus

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol ne noch ne ordentliche Refo, aber mussten ja abbrechen Hehe musste operiert werden


----------



## phlep (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schöner finger 
so fängst du also deine zander!
mit frischem menschenblut klappt das bestimmt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mann kann es sein das du irgendwie dumm bist????


----------



## esox82 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey rambo!
was sagt die kriegsverletzung?
musste heute mit dem auto wieder in die werkstatt,der starter ist im eimer
musste den ACL (lux.ADAC) anrufen,um das auto zu starten
werde also demnächst nichts bei as-tackle bestellen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha, so lange du mit bei gerlinger bestellst


----------



## esox82 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wird sich wohl alles ein wenig verzögern


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

uih uih uih, und das wo er gerade aus der werkstatt ist


----------



## phlep (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Mann kann es sein das du irgendwie dumm bist????


in gewisser weise schon wenn man bedenkt...


----------



## phlep (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aja mein bruder hat mich ''gelinkt'' und hat mir 2 kataloge für meinen b-day gekauft


----------



## esox82 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> uih uih uih, und das wo er gerade aus der werkstatt ist


 
genau das macht mich so wütend|krach:
dabei haben die mir gesagt,dass er nun wieder wie geschmiert laufen würde:r
es war mir schon aufgefallen,als wir von kanach wegfahren wollten und der motor nicht gleich ansprang


----------



## esox82 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> aja mein bruder hat mich ''gelinkt'' und hat mir 2 kataloge für meinen b-day gekauft


 

kataloge gekauft?
welche denn?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Orion und beate uhse


----------



## esox82 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du pist pöse


----------



## phlep (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> kataloge gekauft?
> welche denn?


D-A-M
und ein jenzi
hab schon viel drin geblättert


----------



## esox82 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und dafür musste er bezahlen?
die bekommt man doch auch als pdf-formate


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder kostenlos so wie ich


----------



## phlep (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> und dafür musste er bezahlen?
> die bekommt man doch auch als pdf-formate


ja bei einem sind es 300 seiten bei ddem anderen sogar 500!
und noch ein paar kärtchen bekaam ich dazu
www.leos-angelmarkt.de
www.fa-angelcenter.de
das sind noch seiten die ich bekommen habe
kann man ja mal reinschauen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Öhm, das ist nicht dein Ernst das der dir nen Zettel mit zwei Internetadressen und zwei Kataloge geschenkt hat oder?

Kann dir 100 Internetadressen nennen Und mit Katalogen kann ich dich auh tot schmeißen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und er hat gesagt,dass er dafür bezahlen musste?
er hat dich aufs auge gedrückt


----------



## phlep (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> und er hat gesagt,dass er dafür bezahlen musste?
> er hat dich aufs auge gedrückt


kann sein aber das geschenk was ich ihm zum b-day gemacht habe war auch nicht gerade der pure luxus
eine holzhand^^


----------



## esox82 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

holzhand?
wofür brauch man denn sowas?


----------



## phlep (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Öhm, das ist nicht dein Ernst das der dir nen Zettel mit zwei Internetadressen und zwei Kataloge geschenkt hat oder?
> 
> Kann dir 100 Internetadressen nennen Und mit Katalogen kann ich dich auh tot schmeißen
> 
> mfg Flo


das ist dann keine steinigung
das nennt man katlogiesieren


----------



## phlep (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> holzhand?
> wofür brauch man denn sowas?


ka 
ich wusste nicht was ich ihm geben sollte und sah dann in einem laden diese hand
erhat sofort gewusst was er damit machen konnte
er hat sich die schnurrollen dran gemacht un es ging wirklich super


----------



## esox82 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

???????????????
jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr,hast du mal ein bild davon?


----------



## phlep (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ???????????????
> jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr,hast du mal ein bild davon?


um die schnur von der packung die man aus dem geschäft bekommt ordenlich abzurollen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol ich weiß was man damit machen kann

lol andere legen die Spule einfach auf dem Boden, er stegt sie auf einen Finger dieser Hand

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ah sowas|uhoh:#d
da gibt es aber bessere möglichkeiten,wie in einen eimer warmes wasser legen oder auf einer "schnuraufspulstation"


----------



## **bass** (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

mann flo sieht echt geil aus dein finger und kann mir denken dass das nicht gut tut ; )
aber wenigstens gabs ne forelle; ) kam die aus der sauer oder von nem tümpel? 
war jetzt wieder einige male angeln aber bis auf ein bisschen weisfisch hab ich nicht sonderlich viel gefangen... vertreib mir im moment die zeit damit dass ich diesen weiher neben dem hafen, mal ein bisschen entmülle und werd ihn um den einen oder anderen angelplatz erweiteren die eine seite ist ja komplett zugewachsen.. ist mit ner menge schweiss verbunden, aber wenigstens vergeht so die zeit und nen hübscghes feuer kann ich auch machen...
könnte mir jemand ein paar infos zu dem weiher in canach geben oder ist das so ein clubweiher?


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin mike!
der weiher in canach ist der vereinsweiher des clubs " DeBlanneBlenkert "
da wo der flo auch die forelle und sich selbst gefangen hat


----------



## phlep (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mann flo sieht echt geil aus dein finger und kann mir denken dass das nicht gut tut ; )
> aber wenigstens gabs ne forelle; ) kam die aus der sauer oder von nem tümpel?
> ...


könnt dir vieleicht einmal helfen kommen die stellen die zugewachsen zu entfernen
hab ja gleich ferien^^


----------



## esox82 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey flo!
wie sieht´s für morgen aus?


----------



## **bass** (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@phlep

gerne, kannst dich ruhig mal dazugesellen wenn du weist wo der weiher ist! denn mit einigen bäumen ist es schon hart wenn ich allein gegen sie antrete . nur dieses wochenende glaub ich, ich lass das sein denn bei diesem wetter macht es auch kein spass!

@esox

gebt mir mal bescheid wenn ihr wieder dahin fahrt, villeicht kann ich ja mit wenn ich frei hab...


----------



## phlep (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

hatte ich eigentlich auch nicht vor bei diesem s--wetter hecken zu schneiden .
wenn du geest sag mir nur bescheid ich hab fast nichts vor
natürlich weis ich wo der weiher ist:vik:


----------



## esox82 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey mike!
der weiher in canach ist leider nur für vereinsmitglieder
der flo will auch beitreten,weswegen ich unseren präsidenten gefragt habe,ob er auch einmal vorher angeln durfte.dies ging aber auch nur,weil der flo dann auch mitglied werden will


----------



## esox82 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab soeben in einer Lux. Zeitung (point24) gelesen, dass mit der Umsetzung der neuen EU-Direktive zum Gewässerschutz, die Angler in Lux. Kurse belegen müssen, um einen Schein ausgestellt zubekommen!!!!!ENDLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha Nen Schein oder so ein 2 Tage hauptsache da war ding?


----------



## esox82 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was?in was für einer sprache schreibst du denn?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Affe

Einen richtigen Schein oder nur so ein Hauptsache ich war da Ding oder ich kenne einen der einen kennt, der wiedrum einen kennt, der die Dinger austellt????


----------



## esox82 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,richtige kurse,so wie in deutschland auch.das wurde vom sportfischerverband entschieden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oha na dann viel Spaß

ich warte auf ne Japanmail könnte sein das die Scorpion ganz schnell weg muss


----------



## esox82 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,was willst de denn für die scorpion,wenn ich dir die arc noch gebe,denn 170 für alles hab ich momentan noch nicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja denke Ende Februar, ende März ist es soweit.
Anderer Versuch wäre es die Scorpion nochmal auf ne richtig teure Rute zu schrauben.



Oder es endet wie ich es befürchte bei ner Steez und ner Mb oder Evergrenn im Sommer Anstatt ner Steez evt. noche ne CC 101 DC


----------



## esox82 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe,und ich soll der freak sein
ja,ende februar,anfang märz könnte ich für alles bezahlen.
aber denkst du,dass die scorpion fürs t-und c-rig und für grössere wobbler reicht?die shimano-rute wird ja wohl reichen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geht mal locker bis 15g


----------



## esox82 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,das müsste ja reichen!
also bis ende februar müsste ich aber genug geld für alles haben
dann benommst du die arc und ich hol mir die neue nexave


----------



## phlep (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

pffff
anfänger
ich versteh nur jedes 3te wort!!


----------



## esox82 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> pffff
> anfänger
> ich versteh nur jedes 3te wort!!


 
kannst du kein deutsch????#t|supergri


----------



## esox82 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Naja denke Ende Februar, ende März ist es soweit.
> Anderer Versuch wäre es die Scorpion nochmal auf ne richtig teure Rute zu schrauben.
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich dachte nicht,dass die alphas f so billig ist,hmmmmmmmm|supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ist auch billig

Aber wenn neu investieren dann richtig Außerdem passen die oben genannten Rollen besser vom Wg her


----------



## esox82 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich fang mal lieber klein an und wenn es mir spass macht,investiere ich auch mehr


----------



## esox82 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die letzten Tage vor dem allgemeinen Angelverbot sehen ja nicht all zu rosig aus.Ich war soeben an der Mosel bei Mertert.1m-1,5m Hochwasser und eine sehr schnelle Strömung


----------



## phlep (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war auch angeln
an deem see der mike mir gesagt hat
gar nichts!


----------



## chewapchici (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm, schon Alle in der "Schonzeit" ?|kopfkrat  Es ist so ruhig geworden. Jetzt wo es mal nicht so nass draussen ist, könnte man vielleicht noch bis Monatsende angeln? Wo könnte ich es mal mit Dropshots versuchen, ohne grösseres Hängerrisiko. In Wasserbillig vielleicht oder ist dort der Grund auch so hängerträchtig wie in Schengen?

Merci,

Pat


----------



## esox82 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,in wasserbillig kannst du es mal versuchen,von den spundwänden aus,da müsste der grund hängerfrei sein


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol mit dropshot fischst du doch sogut wie Hängerfrei

Naja, wa ssoll amn sagen, bei dem Hochwasser was will man da machen??? Barsch und Döbel fällt da flach

mfg Flo


----------



## chewapchici (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aaaha! Also nix mit Fischen im Moment wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Gut, dann warte ich eben ab. Entschuldigung für die lustige Hängerfrage, aber ich habe noch nie gespinnt (gesponnen schon öfter) oder sonst geblinkert oder gewobbelt. Wird schon amusant werden um überhaupt loszulegen. Wenigstens habe ich schon mal einen Beutel voll mit dem schwabbeliggen Gummikram beisammen und natürlich Ersatzleine.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Pat


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gestern war noch sehr viel hochwasser an der mosel,ob es sich da lohnt,wage ich zu bezweifeln.wie die sauer aussieht,kann ich dir momentan nicht sagen,aber wenn das wetter die ganze woche so bleiben sollte,müsste sich das wasser bis zum wochenende aber beruhigt haben und du könntest einen versuch wagen....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja das hängerfrei bezog sich auf das dropshotten

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ob der bass wohl wieder angeln ist?


----------



## Desperados (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin moin na ihr FANatiker wie siehts aus  ??  Bin böse auf Fischentzug und hier scheints ja munter weiter zu gehn, beissts denn wenigstens ??


----------



## chewapchici (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Salut, bin z.Z in Paris und habe heute einen Mini-Barsch gefangen, im Etang de Vincennes. Er hatte sich in mein grau-glitzerndes Gummifragezeichen gebissen. Nun ja, was soll ich sagen: es ist mein erster Fisch auf Kunstköder überhaupt.#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Heil, will im Sommer auch nach Frankreich um Schwarzbarsche zu jagen


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> moin moin na ihr FANatiker wie siehts aus ?? Bin böse auf Fischentzug und hier scheints ja munter weiter zu gehn, beissts denn wenigstens ??


 
wieso fischentzug?
hier ist hochwasser,da läuft nicht viel


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wir sind immer gut drauf 

Wenns kein fisch gibt wird halt geld für takle aus dem fenster geschmissen


----------



## esox82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol,hauptsache,es hat mit angeln zu tun


----------



## Desperados (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja hab mich da auch mal ein wenig gebremst, hab bisschen überrtrieben bin jedesmal wien packesel am wasser unterwegs und hab in letzter zeit zu viel ausgegeben aber bin eben süchtig, kann diesen glitzernden dingern einfach nicht wiederstehn, schlimmer als ne frau wenns um schuhe geht  und ausserdem kauf ich mir gerne für juni ein boot, da biste schnell mal 1200-1600 € los
Ach ja, hab mir ein neues 2tes hoby zugelegt und zwar das fotografieren und was lege da näher als angler und fische und das ganz drum herum festzuhalten. allein am wasser ist das allerdings ziemlich schwierig und nicht unbedingt schonend für die fische (ausser SIe gehn mit nach hause, ist aber seltener der fall) von daher, meldet euch doch einfach wenn ihr am wasser seit oder man zieht mal gemeinsam los, das wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## phlep (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tote hose...


----------



## esox82 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

alle eingeschlafen?


----------



## Desperados (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

scheint so


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oha Andy ist wieder in Lux.


----------



## esox82 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jupp,wieder da


----------



## esox82 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Gilles (Desperados):

Alles Guddes fir däin Gebuertsdaag!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperados (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey merci merci  !!!  
Hoffen mat 23 fängt et sech besser fesch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alles gute auch von mir


----------



## Desperados (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|supergri thx |supergri:g


----------



## **bass** (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gilles alles gudds!!! gees du net mei feschen,? ; ) 
der letzte barsch war wohl zuviel für dich ; )

@esox

natürlich immer noch am angeln, aber mit mässigem erfolg, es gab einige barsche nen schönen döbel (auf leber), ein paar karauschen, ein bisschen weißzeugs, und sonnenbarsche...

hab einige male am weiher geangelt beim hafen, gab aber leider fast keine räuber, fing nen minihecht beim dropshoten und vereinzelt mal ein barsch... bin aber auch ehrlich gesagt mehr beschäftigt mit abholzen als angeln an dem tümpel... hab aber bereits vier schöne angelplätze arrangiert ; )

hab jetzt mal erlaubt bekommen an so ner kleinen kiesgrube zu angeln wo es anscheinend richtig schöne dickbarsche gibt, war aber bis jetzt nur einmal da und biss auf zwei bisse leider nichts... nächstes mal zieh ich mit köfis und wurm los...

also mann hört sich


----------



## esox82 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist diese kiesgrube denn für jeden zugänglich oder ist es privatbesitz?


----------



## Desperados (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass, danke danke, ja scheint so als op der zuviel gewesen wäre. kannst dich ja mal einfach melden dann ziehen wir mal wieder gemeinsam los. ne ??


----------



## phlep (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja happy birthday|schild-g


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich gehe nächstes Wocheende also nicht dieses an die Sauer auf eine Chub and Bass tour

Wer Lust hat, Andy ist auch mit von der Partie

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin ich das? gut zu wissen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oha, doch nicht mehr gut zu wissen, deine Köder kommen ja bei mir an


----------



## esox82 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mal kucken,wie wir das machen


----------



## **bass** (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

keine ahnung wem der gehört... frank aus dem angelshop, hat es mir sagen wir so erlaubt...

werde diesen samstag nochmal mein glück dort versuchen, wenn ihr am sonntag an der sauer seid, dann komm ich villeicht vorbei... hängt vom kater ab den ich mir am samstag hole ; )


----------



## esox82 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so,also scheint es ein privatweiher zu sein
ist das der aus dem laden in bettemburg?
der flo und ich werden wohl erst nächsten samstag an die sauer gehen,da erst dann unser tackle angekommen ist


----------



## Desperados (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey wei jemand wos günstig boote zu kaufen gibt ???


----------



## esox82 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was brauchs du denn für ein boot? ein schlauchboot?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

im Internet oder in die Zeitung schauen


----------



## esox82 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in wasserbillig ist ein laden,der boote verkäuft.im real bei trier hab ich mir mein schlauchboot mit e-motor gekauft


----------



## Desperados (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee also schlauchboot will ich nicht soll schon was stabilleres sein. in wasserbillig war ich schon aber günstiger wär auch nicht schlecht und sollte von einer person transportierbar sein.


----------



## esox82 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kuck mal hier: http://www.angelboot.net/


----------



## Desperados (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

interessant, preismässig allerdings viel teuerer und teilweise schwerer als gfk oder plastik


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Willst du das von Hand tragen??? Wieso kei Trailer oder liegen lassen???

Es gibt auch stabile Schlauchboote, die Feuerwehr und Bundeswehr nutzen die ja nicht ohne Grund Aber die kosten gleich auch mal 500-1000€

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann vielleicht die hier?:
http://www.mole-boote.de/


----------



## Desperados (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo, klar will ich die von hand tragen will ja flexibel damit sein , will die ganze luxemburger mosel damit befischen können hab nämlich kein bock das wenn ich nach billig will das boot liegt dann aber in schengen oder umgekehrt und bla bla nee nee das muss tragbar sein so um die drei meter und maximal 75 kilo
@esox, ok dank geh dann mal kucken


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

keine ahnung,was du ausgeben willst,aber die hier haben auch sehr viel:
http://www.wassersport-profi.de/index.php/cPath/306?osCsid=b621329c89b8f096c9739aa29a4112bd


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

willsto auf der Mosel rudern Hast du nen Bootsführerschein? Würde nicht unter 5 Ps wählen, wäre mir mit dem Schiffsverkehr einfach zu unsicher!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## Bernd0107 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo an alle!!
Zum Thema Boot kann ich leider nicht viel sagen....Hab da aber mal ne Frage....
Wollte demnächst mal an den Echternachersee angeln gehn.Hab aber gehört der hat leztes Jahr schon vorzeitig geschlossen hat??Pachtwechsel???
Hat einer von euch Infos ob und wann der See wieder befischt werden darf bzw. wo es Scheine gibt??
Danke......Gruß Bernd


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also momentan müsste da eh Schonzeit sein, Karten gabs vorher beim Pächter im Laden Tony van de Molen was jetzt mit Pacht usw. ist weiß ich nicht, evtl. mal ihn anrufen und fragen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bernd:
hier findest du einige Infos:
http://www.woodlands-carphunting.de/echternach.htm


----------



## Bernd0107 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok...das hört sich ja gut an....aber ist die Seite auch noch aktuell??Ich Glaube das der *TONY VAN DER MOLEN* das nicht mehr macht.....ruf den aber mal an....
Gruß Bernd


----------



## esox82 (1. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bernd:
hast du infos vom tony bekommen?


----------



## Bernd0107 (4. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So…..nachdem ich am Samstag und gestern 
vergeblich versucht habe den Tony zu erreichen hat es
heute endlich geklappt……der weiß aber auch nicht
was die Gemeinde Echternach mit dem See vor hat…..also er hat keine Ahnung  |uhoh:
….sieht dann wohl für 2008 mit angeln schlecht aus….weil wer soll das denn sonst machen??#q


----------



## esox82 (4. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh,das ist schade aber leider eine befürchtung,die sich dann nun bewahrheitet hat


----------



## esox82 (7. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gilles:
hast du dich bereits für ein boot entschieden?


----------



## Desperados (7. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nö noch nicht hab ja noch nen bisschen zeit


----------



## esox82 (8. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so,soll es eins für die neue saison werden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Saison ist doch schon dran Oder meinst du jetzt 2009 Ne weiß schon was du meinst!

am 1 April ist die bafo offen juhuuuuuu


----------



## Desperados (8. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop für die neue saison, 10 mai frankreich u.s.w was die bafo betrifft muss ich gestehn dass ich da noch nie drauf geangelt hab flo  #d#d#d#d


----------



## phlep (8. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Bernd0107 schrieb:


> So…..nachdem ich am Samstag und gestern
> vergeblich versucht habe den Tony zu erreichen hat es
> heute endlich geklappt……der weiß aber auch nicht
> was die Gemeinde Echternach mit dem See vor hat…..also er hat keine Ahnung  |uhoh:
> ….sieht dann wohl für 2008 mit angeln schlecht aus….weil wer soll das denn sonst machen??#q


hab gestern noch loite da gesehen angeln und einer hatte sogar ein schlauchbot mit net groosen autobaterie dabei


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tjoar, gibt dann ja momentan auch keinen, dem es was ausmacht das da welche angeln

@ Gilles: Die Binnengewässer sind für mich auch Neuland, muss erstmal gucken, wie ich da an den Schein ran komme

mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (9. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo

wie siehts denn aus bist du denn jetzt den Fischereischein am machen?
Es geht doch ab nächste Woche die Vorbereitungskurse los.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Bernd0107 (9. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> hab gestern noch loite da gesehen angeln und einer hatte sogar ein schlauchbot mit net groosen autobaterie dabei


 
Naja.....Schwarzangeln ist ja so ne Sache....den Fischereischein können Sie einem wohl nicht abnehmen aber dafür die Ausrüstung und man muss wohl Strafe zahlen.....ob das Lohnt??
Gibt es nicht eine Stelle bei der Germeinde Echternach wo man mal nachfragen kann???Die müssen es ja wissen.....|kopfkrat


----------



## phlep (9. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Bernd0107 schrieb:


> Naja.....Schwarzangeln ist ja so ne Sache....den Fischereischein können Sie einem wohl nicht abnehmen aber dafür die Ausrüstung und man muss wohl Strafe zahlen.....ob das Lohnt??
> Gibt es nicht eine Stelle bei der Germeinde Echternach wo man mal nachfragen kann???Die müssen es ja wissen.....|kopfkrat


oder vieleicht den förstner mal fragen


----------



## Bernd0107 (9. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> oder vieleicht den förstner mal fragen


 
Wer ist den der förstner????Wie erreicht man den??


----------



## esox82 (9. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
touristen-info!die stellen dir den auch aus

@bernd:
frag mal in dem restaurant am see nach,die hatten früher auch mal die scheine ausgestellt,vielleicht wissen die ja,an wen man sich nun wenden muss


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ ronachts: mach ihn im angelladen in ehrang da fängt er erst im april an 15. JUni ist prüfung man sieht sich dann am 16. Juni am Wasser


----------



## esox82 (9. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
vielleicht,aber auch nur vielleicht,mach ich ihn mit dir
wann genau om april?denn vom 10.-14.bin ich wieder in belgien unterwegs,um die karpfen und hechte zu ärgern,diesmal hoffentlich aber mit mehr erfolg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

11 April...


----------



## Ronacts (9. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ ronachts: mach ihn im angelladen in ehrang da fängt er erst im april an 15. JUni ist prüfung man sieht sich dann am 16. Juni am Wasser


 
dann komm bloß nicht zu spät |bigeyes
Prüfung ist immer der erste  Freitag im Juni und Dezember, also diesmal 6.6.2008
Dann sieht man sich am 7.6.2008

Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (10. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> 11 April...


 

natürlich
dann fällt das wohl ins wasser,da ich ja dann in belgien bin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tjoar, schade Egal ich hab ihn und kann jeden Tag zu Fuss in 10min an die Mosel  und werde jeden Tag min.  1-2 std. fischen


----------



## esox82 (10. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo,oder ich lass schon mal gleich die erste stunde sausen
macht bestimmt einen guten eindruck


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

evtl. könnte man ja jetzt mal sagen wo man, auf was fischen kann!
Jetzt wo die Grenzgewässer zu sind, sind natürlich die Binnengewässer interessant und Frankreich. Wenn jemand Tipps, hat würde ich mich freuen, könnten dann ja auch unsere nächstes Treffen ectl. in Frankreich oser so planen

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (10. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

momentan kannst du in den binnengewässern auf aal,barbe,karpfen,karausche,giebel und die nicht geschützten arten (rotauge,laube usw) angeln.ab 1.4. kommen dann noch die salmoniden,ausser der äsche hinzu.
frankreich weiss ich leider nichts


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol das weiß ich doch
Geht jetzt um Seen wie Esch, Vianden usw. müssten halt gucken wo wir dann hingehen


----------



## esox82 (10. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

für vianden brauchst du noch einen anderen schein,ausgestellt von der SEO in vianden.esch/sauer unterliegt den gleichen gesetzen wie die obersauer


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol ob da schon jemand war und plan davon, meine ich


----------



## esox82 (11. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann sag das doch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Davor müssten wir jedoch aufzählen wo man jetzt angeln darf


----------



## luke_dusk (12. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in frankreich ist die mosel immer "offen" du kanst dort auch jetzt alles beangeln, ausser hecht und zander, die sind ab 1 febuar geschont un man kan sie wieder ab 10 mai beangeln.
in den seen und weihern die auch im schein inbegriffen sind kan mann das ganze jahr über alles beangeln dort gibt es keine schonzeiten.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hört sich schonmal gut an. Hast du dort erfahrungen mit Wels gemacht?

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (12. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

leider auch nur kleine, genau wie in luxemburg.. 
ist gut für karpfen, hab welche bis 16kg gefangen, hechte gehn auch gut auf wobbler und köfi, zander gleich wie in lux. fahre aber hauptsächlich zum karpfenangeln rüber..
kanst auch mit 4 ruten angeln, davon jedoch nur 3 auf raubfisch.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm..hört sich schonmal interessant an!


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bekommt man den schein immer noch im laden in bettemburg? der war 90€ im jahr,oder?


----------



## luke_dusk (13. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

72 €für mosel bis thionville + 9 seeen und weiher, mit 4 ruten + alle öffentlichen gewässer in ganz frankreich mit 1 rute. von den 9 weiher kan man auf einem auch nachts auf karpfen angeln, auf einem zweiten auch, nur muss man dort pro nacht noch zusätzlich 5euro bezahlen. der ohne zuzahlung ist aber auch sehr gut habe jedesmal gut gefangen, kanst ein zelt aufstellen grillen....
oder 92€ das gleiche wie für 72 nur bekommt man für die 20 € noch den see in cattenom dazu, dort gelten aber andere regeln als auf den anderen seeen. 

in den seen gibt es größtenteils rotaugen/brassen, sonnenbarsche katzenwels, barsche, gute hechte, karpfen bis um die 40 pfund, grosse schleien, zander sind leider eher selten. 
schonmasse gibts nur bei hecht/zander. schonzeiten nur für hecht/zander in der mosel.
in der mosel bis thionville kanst du auch nachts auf karpfen angeln.

den schein bekommst du in bettembourg, oder in manom im angelgeschäft "le silure"


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das klingt ja sehr verlockend!besonders das nachtangeln


----------



## **bass** (13. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

den schein gibt's auch in lallenge ''beim jäck'' und bestimmt auch in hollerich...

werd den schein warscheinlich dieses jahr machen, was auch interressant ist es gibt dort ein grösseres hechtaufkommen als in unserer mosel, und bei der schleuse in cattenom fängt mann immer irgendwas, und was auch interressant ist das durch das kühlwasser der öfen die weissfische in der regel etwas grösser sind... solang sie keine drei augen haben ; )


----------



## esox82 (13. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol!
dann muss man sich mal mit dem mr.burns unterhalten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Andy ruf mich mal kurz an muss jetzt dringend weg


----------



## esox82 (14. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

juhu,hattest ja tolle nachrichten am tel


----------



## phlep (25. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die gehen wohl eier suchen^^


----------



## esox82 (25. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee,keine eier


----------



## **bass** (25. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist mir gerade eingefallen, wegen spinnfischen auf forellen und so... es gibt auch noch den era- weiher werd mir dort jetzt den schein machen da wird immer intensiv besetzt und spinnangeln ist dort erlaubt ausser wenn der grosse forellen besatz ist... den schein gibt's in lallenge... werd den schein nächste woche machen vom besatz her ist alles drin was mann sich vorstellen kann... jedoch ist der weiher sehr tief und deswegen nicht unbedingt sehr leicht zu beangeln...

er befindet sich gleich hinter esch wenn mann nach frankreich will, era steht auch für esch/rumelange/audin le tiche


----------



## esox82 (25. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi mike!
kannst du mir mal sagen,wo in lallange dieser shop ist? bin zwar oft dort in der gegend unterwegs,hab aber noch nie einen shop da gesehen....


----------



## **bass** (25. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn du von der hauptstrasse kommst (dort wo die ampeln alle sind) fährst du rechts rein richtung lycee und noch vor dem kreisverkehr kannst du rechts rein wo so eine epicerie ist und auf der linken seite hast du dann das geschäft...


----------



## esox82 (25. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm,mal kucken ob ich das finde.....am cactus hobby vorbei?


----------



## phlep (27. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mein bruder hat jetzt was neues.er hat sich solche formen gekauft wo man zinn schmilzt und es reinfliessen lässt.danach kommen 30/50/60 gr bleie raus.und die sind auch noch was!^^


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo,das sind Bleigussformen und die bekommt man z.B. hier:
http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/


----------



## phlep (29. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja mein bruder hat sie von der seite^^


----------



## Ronacts (30. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Weiss jemand von euch ob ich ab 1.4. wieder an der Sauer auf Forelle angeln darf?
Oder an der Our?;+

Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Ronny,
an der Our darfst du momentan Bafos angeln,an der Grenzsauer ist es momentan noch verboten.An der Binnensauer darfst du momentan auf Aal,Barbe,Karpfen,Giebel,Bachsaibling,Seesaibling,Bafo,Refo und Sefo angeln.
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So bin auch wieder da, endlich wieder Internet


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

welcome back


----------



## **bass** (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

und war keiner mehr angeln? 
wie wärs mal mit nem ansitz am samstag am weiher zwischen schwebsange und remerschen?


----------



## Ronacts (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Andy
Darf ich denn auch im Viandener Stausee mit wobbler und Blinker angeln, weißt du da was, ich habe zwar den Schein bekommen aber keine Erlärungen dazu #d
Ansonsten werde ich es an der Our mit Wobbler probieren.
mfg
Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wollte die Tage auch auf Döbel und Forelle los, wenn Barsch dasind auc nicht verkehr


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Achja Ronacht wo hast du den Binnengewässerschein geholt???


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> @Andy
> Darf ich denn auch im Viandener Stausee mit wobbler und Blinker angeln, weißt du da was, ich habe zwar den Schein bekommen aber keine Erlärungen dazu #d
> Ansonsten werde ich es an der Our mit Wobbler probieren.
> mfg
> Ronny


 

für den stausee brauchst du einen extra schein....hier ein auszug aus den grenzgewässervorschriften,worunter der stausee fällt:
*FES für den Bereich des Stausees in Vianden*[FONT=BAHHBJ+TimesNewRoman,Times New Roman]: Der Jahresschein zu 24,79 € wird auf Anfrage von der SEO, 2, rue Pierre d'Aspelt, L-1142 Luxemburg, ausgestellt. 
Vom 1.6. bis 30.9.: FES für Touristen: 12,50 € für 2 Wochen. Erhältlich beim Verkehrsverein, Victor Hugo Haus in Vianden. 


Auch die Our fällt darunter und ist zudem verpachtet,also brauchst du zum schein noch zusätzlich die erlaubnis des pächters
[/FONT]


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> und war keiner mehr angeln?
> wie wärs mal mit nem ansitz am samstag am weiher zwischen schwebsange und remerschen?


 

doch!
war gestern am vereinsweiher und konnte 10 refos fangen....
samstag geht bei mir leider nicht,da bin ich nicht da....


----------



## Ronacts (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi
Nein ich habe den Schein vom Stausee Vianden zu 24,79.
Da soll man aber ab 1.4. angeln können;+
Darf ich denn dann jetzt schon da angeln und auch noch mit Wobbler??
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Verräts du auch woher du den hast?


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> Hi
> Nein ich habe den Schein vom Stausee Vianden zu 24,79.
> Da soll man aber ab 1.4. angeln können;+
> Darf ich denn dann jetzt schon da angeln und auch noch mit Wobbler??
> Gruß Ronny


 

Sorry,weiss ich net
In den Texten,die ich hab,fällt vianden unter grenzgewässer....vielleicht gibt es aber dafür sondergenemigungen....keine ahnung


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Verräts du auch woher du den hast?


 
anscheinend kann man den nur hier bekommen...ist aber nicht der binnengewässerschein,sondern nur für vianden....


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny:
du darfst angeln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zum Angeln im *Stausee bei Vianden* (vom 1. April bis 30. September) benötigen Sie einen Jahresschein. Dieser ist erhältlich bei der:
[SIZE=Taille]*Société Electrique de l’Our
*Postfach 37
L-2010 Luxemburg[/SIZE]​Der *Verkehrsverein Vianden* verkauft 2-Wochenscheine (vom 1. Juni bis 30. September).
[SIZE=Taille]*Verkehrsverein Vianden*
1a rue du Vieux Marché
L-9419 Vianden
Tel. +352 83 42 57
Fax +352 84 80 81
E-mail: viasi@pt.lu[/SIZE]​


----------



## Ronacts (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Juhu dann ist das nächste Wochenende ja gesichert :q

Den Schein habe ich  im Dezember beantragt und auch die Kohle überwiesen.
Der ist aber erst vorige Woche hier angekommen, aber reicht ja.
Mal sehen wie es ist da zu angeln, ich war ja noch nicht da.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann schreib aber,wie es war...auf bildern sieht es ja super toll da aus....war mir bislang immer zu weit weg


----------



## Ronacts (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie sieht es eigentlich mit Echternach aus- gibt es da was neues?|kopfkrat


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

glaube net....hab noch nix gehört....leider


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. März 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Weiß jemand ob Remersche noch für die Fischerei freigegebenhat oder haben die auch die Gesamtschonzeit wie in der Mosel übernomme...??

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (1. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey flo,
am 1.weiher darf man vom 15.Juni-15.März angeln,am 2. vom 15.September-15.März


----------



## phlep (2. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> und war keiner mehr angeln?
> wie wärs mal mit nem ansitz am samstag am weiher zwischen schwebsange und remerschen?


also ich würde mitgehen doch abends geht es eher nicht
da werde ich zum sekretär gekrönt^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wer hätte den Lust am Sonntag ne Runde fischen zugehen???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lust schon,aber keine zeit


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol das weiß ich sonst hätte ich dichangerufen und würde nicht hier fragen


----------



## WSTA (6. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen, hab mal eine frage ich hab ein Grenzgewässerschein wo darf ich bis 14.06. angeln??nur an der our oder sonst wo??  und auf was?? bzw. was gibst da zu fangen??  und vielleicht ein klenes tip mit der paltzsuche???

wäre sehr dankbar 

Hochachtungsvoll 
WSTA


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



WSTA schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, hab mal eine frage ich hab ein Grenzgewässerschein wo darf ich bis 14.06. angeln??nur an der our oder sonst wo?? und auf was?? bzw. was gibst da zu fangen?? und vielleicht ein klenes tip mit der paltzsuche???
> 
> wäre sehr dankbar
> 
> ...


 
Hi, du darfst z.b. in der Obersauer und der Mittelsauer fischen. Hier führ brauchst du aber den Binnegewässerschein. Die genauen Schonzeiten bitte den schonzeittabellen entnehmen. An der Our brauchst du zusätzlich zum Grenzgewässerschein noch die Erlaubnis des Pächters. Stellen musst du dir schon selbst suchen Das ist bei den Forellen meist nie schwer, da man die Standplätze außerhalöb des Wassers erkennen kann überhängende Bäume und Büche, große Steine usw.

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (6. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ andy
ich war nochmal zu der seite www.blanneblenkert.de.tl un hatte vor einem monat mal ne email dahin geschickt 
hab noch keine antwort
sind die renovierungen schon fertig?
mfg phlep


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein, hat noch garnicht angefangen....


----------



## esox82 (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



WSTA schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, hab mal eine frage ich hab ein Grenzgewässerschein wo darf ich bis 14.06. angeln??nur an der our oder sonst wo?? und auf was?? bzw. was gibst da zu fangen?? und vielleicht ein klenes tip mit der paltzsuche???
> 
> wäre sehr dankbar
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,
mit dem Grenzgewässerschein darfst du momentan an der Our auf Bafo und Äsche angeln, jedoch nur mit der Erlaubnis des Pächters des Abschnittes.


----------



## esox82 (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> @ andy
> ich war nochmal zu der seite www.blanneblenkert.de.tl un hatte vor einem monat mal ne email dahin geschickt
> hab noch keine antwort
> sind die renovierungen schon fertig?
> mfg phlep


 
Ach das warst du?
Du hast keine Email-Adresse oder sonst was hinterlassen,also konnte ich dir keine Antwort geben!
Alle Infos stehen aber auf unserer HP!
Am 19.April wird das Wasser abgelassen und in den Pfingstferien kommt eine Firma die den Weiher entschlammt und mit Lehm abdichtet.Am 25.Mai ist Wiedereröffnung


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@esox82: von welchem Gewässer sprecht ihr gerade?


----------



## esox82 (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

von dem vereinsgewässer unter dem o.g. link


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Darfst du eh ncht hin.....


----------



## esox82 (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Richtig!Nur Mitglieder


----------



## phlep (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aso
da seht : wann dir loscht hudd,eisen weier ze lounen ,egal op fier en familien- oder betriebsausfluch ,oder well dir einfach zu e puer kollegenen flotten weekend maachen...
also das versteh ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn du genug kohle hast das ding zu mieten, dann darfst auch du fischen vorraussetzung du verhälst dich ordentlich


----------



## esox82 (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@phlep:
Der Weiher ist nur für Mitgleider, jedoch kann man, wenn der Vorstand damit einverstanden ist, den Weiher mieten!Dies jedoch nur, wenn:
1.: der Vorstand dies bewilligt hat und
2.: wenn man sich ordentlich (Kontrollen) benimmt


----------



## phlep (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

io das ist eigentlich kein problem mit dem benehmen^^


----------



## esox82 (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das könnt ihr nicht entscheiden,sondern nur der Vorstand durch einen Blitzbesuch und Kotrolle


----------



## WSTA (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vielen dank!! wo bekomme ich die erlaubnis des Pächters???

mfg
WSTA


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei m Pächter....das ist da Prob. keiner weiß wer wie wo Pächter ist

Gab schon mal eine Aktion wo Angler dort fischten weil sie keinen Pächter fanden...dieser ist dann jedoch mitJagdgewehr aufgetaucht hat sie verjagd und Angelausrüstun plus Fische beschlagt nammt und der Polizei übergeben.. 

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> Das könnt ihr nicht entscheiden,sondern nur der Vorstand durch einen Blitzbesuch und Kotrolle


dh am esten kein bier:c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Du darfst eh keins trinken und einer horde 15 jähriger wird keiner das Ding vermieten alleine wegen Versicherung usw. außerdem gibs de nicht für 20€ beim Aldi um die Ecke


----------



## esox82 (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



WSTA schrieb:


> Vielen dank!! wo bekomme ich die erlaubnis des Pächters???
> 
> mfg
> WSTA


 

Was du machen kannst, ist nach Vianden zur Gemeindeverwaltung gehen und dort nachfragen. Der Teil der Our, der durch Vianden läuft, ist von der Gemeinde selbst verpachtet.Genauere Infos bekommst du aber da.


----------



## esox82 (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> dh am esten kein bier:c


 
Sowieso nicht,denn:



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> *Du darfst eh keins trinken* und einer horde 15 jähriger wird keiner das Ding vermieten alleine wegen Versicherung usw. außerdem gibs de nicht für 20€ beim Aldi um die Ecke


 
So ist es!
Glaubst du (Phlep) wirklich, dass ein Verein einer Gruppe Jugendlicher, die illegal Alkohol trinken, den Weiher vermieten würde? Was glaubst du, welche Strafen uns erwachten würden? Wenn ihr euch nicht mal an dieses Gesetz haltet,wer garantiert uns denn, dass ihr euch an den Naturschutz haltet und uns nicht alles am Weiher verwüstet?!


----------



## phlep (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

überteibs nicht!^^


----------



## esox82 (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich weiss ja nicht,wie ihr drauf seid,zum saufen bekommt ihr den weiher bestimmt nicht


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute

bin erst seid heute hier angemeldet
Wollte mal nachfragen wo ich am besten an der sauer angeln geh? War vor 2 wochen schonmal bei Bollendorf aber das Hochwasser hat mir einen Strich durch dir rechnung gemacht. Will evtl. diese woche nochmal an die Sauer nur wo ist es am besten ?
Würde mich über einen Tipp sehr freuen und evtl. hat der ein oder andere lust mit zu machen .

danke schonmal 


MFG Kevin


----------



## esox82 (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



eifelangler schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> bin erst seid heute hier angemeldet
> Wollte mal nachfragen wo ich am besten an der sauer angeln geh? War vor 2 wochen schonmal bei Bollendorf aber das Hochwasser hat mir einen Strich durch dir rechnung gemacht. Will evtl. diese woche nochmal an die Sauer nur wo ist es am besten ?
> ...


 

Hallo Kevin und willkommen on Board!#h
Gut dass das Hochwasser dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat, denn der Abschnitt der Sauer bei Bollendorf fällt unter die Grenzgewässergesetze, und an den Grenzgewässern ist es bis zum 15.06 *verboten* zu angeln!
Erst ab Wallendorf Richtung Reisdorf darfst du momentan angeln, da dies unter die Binnengewässergesetze fällt.
mfg Andy


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ohhh danke für die info @esox82 

hab mir in Dikirch einen monatsschein geholt nur leider haben die mir keine Infos gegeben wo und wie ich angeln darf.
muss ich mir jetzt einen anderen erlaubnisschein holen ? hab den für Mosel/Sauer/Our geholt.


----------



## esox82 (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann hast du den Grenzgewässerschein!Der ist erst ab dem 15.06. wieder gültig!Dann haben die dich in Diekirch betrogen!Die können dir doch keinen Monatsschein geben,wenn das angeln verboten ist!!!
Geh wieder dahin und gib ihnen den Grenzschein zurück und frage nach dem Binnengewässerschein. Den bekommst du auch als Monatskarte (4€). Du musst aber nach dem für die floßbaren Binnengewässer fragen.Dann darfst du mit einer Rute an der Sauer angeln (an den Strecken,die nicht Grenzgewässer sind).Aber da auch da noch Schonzeiten gelten,ist auch da nur das Angeln auf Bachforelle und Äsche erlaubt.
mfg Andy


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok danke werd ich machen dann werde ich am WE nach Marnach fahren hab da letztes WE 17 schöne Forellen gehackt. ist auch sehr angenehm weil nicht so viele Leute da hin kommen ist zwar an einem Campingplatz und kostet für den halben tag 10€ aber es lohnt sich auf jeden fall.


----------



## esox82 (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Marnach? Wusste gar nicht, dass es dort ein Campingplatz gibt.Wenn du von da aus 10km weiter Richtung Clervaux fährst, stößt du auf ein Dorf, das Reuler heißt, da gibt es auch ein Campingplatz mit Forellenweiher, heißt "Reulerweiher" und macht auch sehr viel Spaß!
Dann wünsch ich dir Petri Heil und dicke Fische für dein WE.
mfg Andy


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da gibt es 2 weiher der Campingplatz ist nur ca. 3 km hinter marnach (zumindest glaube ich das der ort so heist  bin ja aus der ecke von Euskirchen und kenne die ortsnamen nicht so recht.


----------



## esox82 (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann reden wir von den gleichen Weihern
Ist Reulerweiher! Am oberen kannst du auf Regenbogenforellen und am unteren auf Hechte angeln.


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja genau der ist es.
bin da recht zufrieden war ein tipp von einem freund von mir der da oft hin fährt.
wo ich auch mal gerne angeln würde ist in Vianden am stausee, hab gehört da soll es schöne Hechte geben, will da auch bald mal mein glück versuchen


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit welchen köder geh ich da am besten auf forelle ? Wallendorf Richtung Reisdorf habt ihr da evtl. einen guten Tip ? bin zur zeit bei meiner Familie in Neuerburg zu besuch und will nicht nur dumm rum sitzen will soviel angeln gehn wie es geht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn du Sonntag Zeit hast können wir zsammen los

mfg Flo


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich habe die ganze woche zeit  ulaub bei der family halt.
wann und wo sollen wir uns denn treffen ? wenns ums Angeln geht bin ich immer dabei


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

1.) Frage wohin wir gehen sollen?
2.) Muss gucken ob ich den Schein diese Woche dann noch schnell holen kann, denke aber schon Den Sonntags gibt es keine

mfg Flo


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mir egal wo wir hin gehen ich kenne mich in Luxemburg nicht so gut aus wo man am besten fängt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tjoar Our, Mittelsauer, Puff?


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sag du wo es hin geht und am besten auch wo ich dann den schein bekomme


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sage dir morgen hier bescheid

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gucke das ich dann meinen Schein morgen in Grevemacher holen kann!

mfg Flo


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok ich freu mich schon drauf
gehen wir auf Deutscher oder Luxemburger seite angeln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kommt drauf an wo wir hin gehen denke mal Mittelsauer...da ist ne Brücke da können wir die Seite wechseln...müssen gucken wie das Wasser usw. aussieht Können uns auch irgendwo treffen und den rest zusammen fahren oder so..mal sehen klären wir morgen

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nicht,wie ihr drauf seid,zum saufen bekommt ihr den weiher bestimmt nicht


???
ein weiher ist zum fischen da


----------



## Forellen Luki (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo an alle bin mal seit langen wieder hier, 
habe gerade die unterhaltung verfolgt. Stimmt das das ich mit dem Binnengewässerschein an den stellen der Sauer wo sie nicht grenzgewässer ist unter berücksichtigung der schonzeit (nur Bachforelle u. äsche) momentan Angeln darf?

Wo bekomme ich den schein... ausser in Grevenmacher... vll auch in Echternach? wäre für mich viel näher.

Danke an euch alle und für eure Infos.

Lg lukas


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mom such dir den link mit den adressen..lukas auch lust am sonntag mit zukommen?

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Guckst du hier, gibt auch dort eine Adresse in Echternach

Sonntag gehts los


----------



## Forellen Luki (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja habe ich aller dings aber ich weis nicht wann ich Sonntags aus dem bett komme da ich Samstag abend bis mindestens 6uhr im Forum auflegen muss.

Ansonsten will ich nach willwerat bei Prüm ...Kennst du das?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne kenne ich nicht lol gut dann kommen wir beide nicht früher nachhause wollte nach der arbeit eigtl. noch ins forum aber das werde ich wohl sein lassen, wenn ich sonntags um 8uhr am wasser stehen will


----------



## Forellen Luki (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für den Link... vom Claude seiner seite#6

Hatte das noch nicht gesehen... kann man dich irgendwie erreichen fasl es doch funktioniert?

Bis dann gruß


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schreib dir handynr. per pn


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

habt ihr noch eine tip wegen des Köders ? fürs WE ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kp..was läuft mal sehen nehme spinner, blinker und wobbler mit

Das Erfolgsrezept heißt wohl Strecke machen

mfg Flo


----------



## eifelangler (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bringt es was mit teig als Köder ? wollte evtl. welchen machen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Öhm wir gehen auf wilde Forellen (bachforelle) lass den teig zu hause und pack die spinnrute ein


----------



## eifelangler (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok mach ich.
bin nur nicht so der große spinn angler. gehe meistens an große Weiher .


----------



## esox82 (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na klar,dann bin ich übers WE in belgien und ihr beschliesst auf bafos zu gehen!toll


----------



## eifelangler (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> na klar,dann bin ich übers WE in belgien und ihr beschliesst auf bafos zu gehen!toll



ist doch kein Problem komm doch einfach mit uns mit #6#6

ach was kostet der Binnengewässerschein ?


----------



## esox82 (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



eifelangler schrieb:


> ist doch kein Problem komm doch einfach mit uns mit #6#6
> 
> ach was kostet der Binnengewässerschein ?


 


Hmm, 20-40pfd Karpfen und Meterhechte oder Bafos?
Ich bleib in Belgien

Den Binnengewässerschein, den du brauchst heisst "Spezial FES A" und kostet pro Monat 3€ und erlaubt dir folgendes:

*1. Kategorie*[FONT=BNFJEF+TimesNewRoman,Times New Roman]: schiff- und floßbare Gewässer (= öffentliche Gewässer): 
a) der Stausee von Esch/Sauer 
b) die Sauer von der Alzette-Einmündung bis zur Einmündung der Our bei Wallendorf. 
[/FONT]*2. Kategorie*[FONT=BNFJEF+TimesNewRoman,Times New Roman]: die nicht schiff- und floßbaren Flüsse (= verpachtete Gewässer). [/FONT]
[FONT=BNFJEF+TimesNewRoman,Times New Roman][/FONT] 
(Zitiert aus www.flps.lu)


----------



## eifelangler (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok das ist ein Argument


----------



## esox82 (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wäre aber auch gerne mitgegangen
naja,dann muss es eben wiederholt werden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol träum du weiter

klar also nächsten Mittwoch und Freitag nur 4std Wären z.b. Tage um es nachzuholen


----------



## eifelangler (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich habe auch momentan genug zeit um es nächste Woche nach zu holen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo wir gehen ja sonntag da kann andy eh nie


----------



## eifelangler (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

um wieviel Uhr und wo sollen wir uns denn treffen habe hier in dem Nest kein Handy netz 
aber wenn ich richtung trier fahre bekomme ich wieder netz damit wir uns dann auch am Sonntag finden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

öhm...weiß noch nicht überlege noh wo wir hingehen

lieber Mittelsauer oder Our bei Vianden?


----------



## eifelangler (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vianden währe toll das kenne ich auch .


----------



## Forellen Luki (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Flo Danke!
melde mich wenn ich dann den schein habe und Sonntag aus dem Bett komme.
Aber Bafo ärgern warte ich schon lange drauf das noch mal zu machen.

Ok vll dann am sonntag am Wasser.

Bis dann und schonmal Petri Heil#6


----------



## eifelangler (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

währe echt cool wenn wir ne kleine Truppe zusammen bekommen die sich dann regelmäsig zum Angeln Trifft. wir können ja auch mal ein Angel WE machen mit mehreren leuten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Warte den Sommer ab dann gibs wiedr ein treffen mit angeln und grillen und dannach einer gemütlichen runde bier war letztes jahr ein richtiger erfolg

Könnten auch irgendwo für 2-3 Tage Zelten mal sehen was "wir" uns diese Jahr einfallen lassen, die Planung bleibt ja mal wieder bei mir hängen

Vianden weiß ich leider nicht ob es den Schein noch im Retaurante gibt....Wäre für die Mittelsauer

Achja catch and realese ist dann natürlich an gesagt, weil andy und ich ziehen das durch den fischbestand geht es schlecht genug und wir wollen das er wieder besser wird.

mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich wollte auch am Sonntag nach Vianden an den Stausse, naja vielleicht sieht man sich ja  hatte leider letztes WE keine Zeit

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wollen janicht an den Stausee


----------



## eifelangler (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Luki

ja das hört sich ja schonmal gut an für sowas bin ich immer zu haben auch wenn ich keinen Alc mag aber beim rest bin ich auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol keine angst wir besaufen uns nicht


----------



## eifelangler (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> lol keine angst wir besaufen uns nicht



ach ihr könnt soviel saufen wie ihr wollt bin halt keinfreund vom alc macht mich immer aggro und da lass ich das lieber. Dann ist nicht gut kirchen essen mit mir


----------



## eifelangler (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne kleine frage. Hab gehört das in Echternach acuh ein großer see sein soll. darf man da auch angeln ?#c


----------



## esox82 (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na klar,sonst hat nie jemand zeit...bin ich dann mal übers WE weg,wird gleich ein AB-Luxemburg-Treff-Revival gestartet!Alles klar.....sagt doch,wenn ihr mich nicht dabei haben wollt


----------



## esox82 (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



eifelangler schrieb:


> ne kleine frage. Hab gehört das in Echternach acuh ein großer see sein soll. darf man da auch angeln ?#c


 

Ja,ich Echternach gibt es einen See.Da konnte man immer angeln, doch dieses Jahr gibt es anscheinend Probleme mit dem Pächter.....der eine will nicht mehr, der andere kann nicht mehr, so dass man momentan da nicht angeln darf


----------



## eifelangler (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

och man so ein sch..... da soll es Pracht Fische geben


----------



## esox82 (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,stimmt! Hab da oft Karpfenangler gesehen.Auch der Hechtbestand soll sehr gut sein.Es waren auch mal Forellen drin,aber da die nicht wieder besetzt wurden,ist aus denen wohl Hechtfutter geworden


----------



## Ronacts (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wollen janicht an den Stausee


 habe es mir heute auch anders überlegt, werde die Strecke an der Our bei Roth beackern, als fangt nicht alles in Vianden schon raus.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol die müssen ja erst mal zu uns kommen werden wohl eher an die Mittelsauer gehen


----------



## Ronacts (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> lol die müssen ja erst mal zu uns kommen werden wohl eher an die Mittelsauer gehen


Mittelsauer ist doch etwa Ralingen oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol ne noch ein gutes stück weiter noch hinter Bollendorf bei Roersdorf wo der Fluss in die Sauer fließt habe hier vorher schon links gepostet da siehst du auch eine Karte muss so 1-2 Tage her sein


----------



## Ronacts (13. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und Flo warst du erfolgreich?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war nicht los, hatte am fr. keine zeit mir den schein zu holen, und musste gerstern bis 3 Uhr arbeiten, da wäre ich eh nicht aus dem bett gekommen. wird aber diese Woche nach geholt. Hatte am Freitag meine ersten 3 std. Schulung für die Prüfung am 6. JUni hab ich Prüfung

Und warst du los?

mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (13. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war für ne Stunde an der Our aber an der Stelle fließt die ziemlich schnell.
Hab meine neue Skelli ausprobiert:q ,war tanken und bin wieder nach Hause .
Hat auch extrem geschüttet heute morgen.
Aber Fische habe ich keine gesehen 
Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (14. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
bin wieder aus Belgien zurück.Fazit:
5 Karpfen zwischen 8 und 12 Pfd, für die Grossen war es wohl noch zu kalt.
1 57er Hecht
5 Karauschen und Giebel zwischen 1 und 4kg!!!!!
2 nicht definierte Weißfische ( 1,7 und 1,9kg; Rote Flossen,oberständiges Maul)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das undefinierbare nennt sich Rotfeder


----------



## esox82 (14. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein,war es nicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aland, Döbel, Rapfen


----------



## Desperados (14. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das waren rotflossenthunfische


----------



## esox82 (15. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ihr seid beide nahe dran,obwohl thunfische müsste ich wohl ausschliessen
nach längerem hin und her blättern in büchern,bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen,dass es rotfeder-/aland-hybriden waren.
sobald ich die bilder bekomme,stell ich sie hier rein


----------



## esox82 (18. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

alle angeln oder wie?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nö, nur wir


----------



## ciganito12 (19. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So glaube nexten Montag werde ich die Bafo´s wieder ärgern gehen!#6 Obwohl an der Mittelsauer , Hochasser ist, versuche ich es mit Spinner.
Oder was empfehlt ihr mir bei Hochwasser?

mfg ciganito12


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei Hochwasser empfehle ich nen schönen Riesling und ne Forelle auf dem Grill

Ne Quatsch kleine Twister oder Gummifische, musst halt gucken wie viel Hochwasser ist
Spinner werden wohl bei starken Hochwasser zu sehr an die Oberfläche gedrückt

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (20. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder wenn gar nichts geht,einfach tauwurm nehmen


----------



## Barsch41 (20. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Anglerboard. Ich bin 34 Jahre und komme aus Hermeskeil.
Ich geh gern mit der Spinnangel ans Wasser. Leider habe ich in den letzten Jahren die Süßwasserangelei vernachlässigt, da ich seit fast 10 Jahren zum angeln nach Norwegen fahre. Dort habe ich schon viele schöne Stunden am Wasser erlebt. Von einem Bekannten habe ich erfahren, dass es für Mosel und Sauer einen Grenzgewässerschein zu kaufen gibt.
Könntet Ihr so nett sein und mir ein paar Tipps geben, wo man dort gut auf Forelle, Barsch, Zander und den ein oder anderen Hecht angeln kann? Über eine Antwort von Euch wäre ich dankbar, da diese Gewässer für mich völliges Neuland sind.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ andy: tauwurm???? doch nicht im bach....viel zu viele untermaßige die zu tief schlucken...unwaidmännischer gehts ja nicht mehr


----------



## ciganito12 (20. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habe mir paar Stellen mitten in der Strömung hinter, in den fluss fallenden Bäumen mit Spinner.Dann die andere alle mit twister und Wobbler

Danke für den Tipp Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Barsch, willkommen bei uns

Hechte kannst du gut in Remerschen am Baggersee fangen in Echternach (allerdings unklar ob es dieses jahr einen Pächter gibt) und im Stausee in Vianden oder Esch

Zander in der Mosel musst du halt die typischen Stelen für Zander suchen.

Barsche suchst du am besten mit dem Spinner und dann wenn du die Stellen gefunden hast gründlich mit Wobbler und ähnlichen ausfischen. 

Forelle kannst du in der Sauer fangen auch hier gilt Strecke machen

So nun zu den Infos: Ds Angeln in der Mosel ist erst wieder ab dem 15 Juni gestattet genauso wie in der Sauer(Grenzgewässer), Im Baggersee in Remerschen ist auch erst wieder an September das angeln erlaubt. 

Für die Stauseen muss ich die einzelnen Schonzeiten nach gucken kann dir da noch keine Infos geben.

Also bleibt eigentlich nur das fischen auf Forellen und Döbel in der Mittelsauer hierzu brauchst du aber einen Binnengewässerschein. 

Haben aber auch schon dazu paar Links usw. paar Seiten zurück gepostet einfach mal schaun 

Und wenn du dann noch fragen hast einfach nochmal hier schreiben!

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jetzt wo wir hier ja einige sind, knnten wir ja evtl. ein Bafo angeln am Samstag an der Mittelsauer organisieren.

Wenn jemand interesse hat einfach hier schreiben.

Würde mr da so vorstellen, morgens treffen und Gewässer begutachten (Trübung, Strömung usw.) Strategie überlegen. Dann los zu den Bafo´s. Mittags geütliches Grillen und einen Wein, Bier, Cola, Wasser oder was auch immer genießen und frisch gestärkt ans Wasser zurück. Dann gegen Abend noch einen Gemütlichen trink und dann Heimreise antreten. Was meint ihr? Jemand Lust?

mfg Flo


----------



## ciganito12 (20. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo an der Mittelsauer?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Müsste dann abklären evtl ab. einlauf der sauer hoch bis roersdorf allerdings müssten wir dann das stück roersdorf bis moersdorf hoch aus lassen, weil da ja schonbezirk ist und ab moersdorf wieder weiter angeln.


----------



## esox82 (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ andy: tauwurm???? doch nicht im bach....viel zu viele untermaßige die zu tief schlucken...unwaidmännischer gehts ja nicht mehr


 

Tauwurm am Splitshot-Rig und das über Grund geführt.....da ist nix mit tief schlucken,im Gegenteil!


----------



## esox82 (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Barsch41:
Hallo und willkommen "on Board".
Als Zusatz noch zu Flo´s Post: In Remerschen darf man am kleinen See auch ab dem 15.6. wieder angeln.
Hier mal die Grenzgewässervorschriften, worunter auch die Baggerseen in Remerschen und der Stausee in Vianden drunter fallen: http://www.flps.lu/Pdf/grenzgewaesservorschriften-lux.pdf

Hier die Binnengewässervorschriften, worunter auch der Stausee von Esch/Sauer bis Neumühle fällt: http://www.flps.lu/Pdf/binnengewaesservorschriften-lux.pdf


----------



## esox82 (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Müsste dann abklären evtl ab. einlauf der sauer hoch bis roersdorf allerdings müssten wir dann das stück roersdorf bis moersdorf hoch aus lassen, weil da ja schonbezirk ist und ab moersdorf wieder weiter angeln.


 

Du meinst wohl von REISDORF bis Moersdorf


----------



## esox82 (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Jetzt wo wir hier ja einige sind, knnten wir ja evtl. ein Bafo angeln am Samstag an der Mittelsauer organisieren.
> 
> Wenn jemand interesse hat einfach hier schreiben.
> 
> ...


 


Das ist ja jetzt schon das zweite Mal, wo du was organisieren möchtest, wenn ich weg bin:r:c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja, Wurmangler wollen wi nicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> Tauwurm am Splitshot-Rig und das über Grund geführt.....da ist nix mit tief schlucken,im Gegenteil!


 
Hehe ich will sehen wie du bei Hochwasser noch ein Splittshot rig führst#d

Da muss dan schon ne dicke Olive dran..ist dann aber kein splitshot-rig mehr. Die 2-3g Bleischrote reichen da nicht.

mfg Flo


----------



## Forellen Luki (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ui Samstag hört sich gut habe aber erst gegen 10 uhr frei dann von Trier heim... wäre dann frühstens gegen 11 uhr start klar?!

Ihr seid bestimmt schon früher dran oder?

Vll komme ich dann nach Lg Lukas


----------



## ciganito12 (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Irgendwie esse ich nie Fische aus der Sauer, alle fische die ich bis jetzt gefangen habe, schenkte ich die Freiheit. In einem Sommer um die 35 stck wäre zuviel, und habe keinen Sass. Wenn ich Forellen wil gehe ich immer an den Puff.|supergri:vik: Ist der Abschnitt Reisorf Brücke- Moestroff noch immer Schutzzone???dachte das wäre net mehr!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Weiß nicht bei Claude Strotz auf der Seite ist es noch eingezeichnet.
Ich betreibe auch stricktes Catch und Realese.
Mit Grillen meinte ich auch Grillgut sprich Wurst und Schwenker und nich die schönen bafo´s


mfg Flo


----------



## Barsch41 (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs, erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps die werden mir sicherlich weiterhelfen.
 Waren gestern mal in Mertert kucken. Darf man in dem Hafenbecken angeln oder ist das verboten. Ist das die Syr die dort neben dem Hafen in die Mosel mündet? Hat jemand von Euch schon mal in dem Einlauf geangelt?  MfG


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jupp das it die Syr auch schon dort gefischt aber die Gesamte Mosel in Lux. sprich Wasserbillig aufwärts bis Frankreich sowie die Sauer von Wasserbillig hoch bis Einlauf der Our ist gesperrt.

Grenzgewässer erst wieder ab 15.06

mfg Flo


----------



## ciganito12 (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja habe das gefragt, weil man mir mal erzählt hat man dürfte da angeln. habe auch paar mal da geangelt, mein hausgewässer, dachte wäre erlaubt^^ jetzt muss ich jedes mal da wo es tiefer ist .....man ei da gibt es keine forellen^^


----------



## Barsch41 (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Besten Dank Flo für Deine Antwort. Da muss ich mich noch bis zum Juni gedulden.
Einen kleinen Trost habe ich ja, denn ich fahre in 3 Wochen zum fischen nach Nordnorwegen. Und ich hoffe das da ordentlich was läuft. Gibt es auch Stellen an der Mosel wo nicht so viele Leute sind, denn in Wasserbillig wo die Sauer in die Mosel mündet ist ja bei schönem Wetter der Teufel los. MfG


----------



## BlackLions (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Barsch41 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps die werden mir sicherlich weiterhelfen.
> Waren gestern mal in Mertert kucken. Darf man in dem Hafenbecken angeln oder ist das verboten. Ist das die Syr die dort neben dem Hafen in die Mosel mündet? Hat jemand von Euch schon mal in dem Einlauf geangelt?  MfG



Hallo Barsch,

wir waren letztes Jahr öfters in Mertert am Hafenbecken. Wir haben dort schöne Brassen, Rotaugen, Zander und jede Menge Katzenwelse :r gefangen.

Gruß
Uwe & Moni


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Barsch überall da, wo man nicht direkt parken kann Wasserbillig ist einfach nur voll mit Leuten die sich dann noch wie im Forellenpuff verhalten und quer über alle schnüre schmeißen

@ black lions: lang nix mehr gehört, was ist denaus euren Verein geworden? Bin momentan dabei beim Robby meinen Schein zu machen

mfg Flo


----------



## BlackLions (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Flo,

alles paletti. 
Verein läuft super. Wir haben schon 7 Mitglieder und einige Anfragen.

Moni und ich machen den Schein demnächst in Oberbillig im Haus der Fischerei. Die haben die Lehrgänge Sonntags von 0900 - 1200 Uhr, das passt besser in unsere Planung.
Wir stehen schon in den Startlöschern für den 15.06. :vik:

Und bei Dir? Auch alles klar?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei mir ist auch alles klar, macht ihr den Kurs der im Herbst startet Oberbillig ist doch schon dran oder nicht?

Wenn alles glatt läuft stehe ich am 7. Juni schon an der Mosel Dann kann ich jede Tag 1-2 Stunden fischen gehen habe dann ja nur 10min Fußmarsch zur Mosel 
Habt ihr nun auch ein Vereinsgewässer gefunden?

mfg Flo


----------



## BlackLions (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Stimmt, der erste Lehrgang in Oberbillig läuft schon. Rolf nimmt daran teil. Läuft alles prima.

Vereinsgewässer haben wir mittlerweile. Hat sich aber rausgestellt das es für einen Besatz nicht geeignet ist. Für unsere Grillparty´s ist es aber ausreichend. Werde mal sehen, ob ich in der näheren Umgebung von Trier was finde. #6 
Eventuell kommt auch eine Beteiligung oder Übernahme einer Anlage in Betracht. Ist halt eine Kosten-/Zeitfrage. Der Echternacher See sucht noch einen Betreiber und Pächter.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hört sich doch gut an

mfg Flo


----------



## BlackLions (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Werde mich in den kommenden Tagen mal kundig machen, wie es mit den Echternacher See weitergehen soll. Vielleicht ist da was mit der Gemeinde zu "deichseln". Mal sehen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja das haste ber ordentlich was an pacht zu zahlen, naja bekommst das durch Karten wieder rei, denke aber das der nicht einfach mal so nebenbei zu bewrtschaften ist


----------



## BlackLions (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na, ich kenne halt da jemanden der das schaukeln könnte.
Vielleicht klappt es ja.:vik:

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## esox82 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Tja, Wurmangler wollen wi nicht


 

Kann vielleicht Nachmittags vorbei kommen...war mir soeben den Schein für einen Monat holen......gehe mal morgen kucken,wo gute Stellen sind und spinner ein wenig....


----------



## esox82 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hehe ich will sehen wie du bei Hochwasser noch ein Splittshot rig führst#d
> 
> Da muss dan schon ne dicke Olive dran..ist dann aber kein splitshot-rig mehr. Die 2-3g Bleischrote reichen da nicht.
> 
> mfg Flo


 

Natürlich geht das,nicht mit 2-3gr Schroten,aber mit einer Stiftolive!
In Wasserbillig war die Sauer jetzt sehr gut,fast kein Hochwasser mehr....wie es jetzt bei Reisdorf aussieht,weiss ich net


----------



## esox82 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



ciganito12 schrieb:


> Irgendwie esse ich nie Fische aus der Sauer, alle fische die ich bis jetzt gefangen habe, schenkte ich die Freiheit. In einem Sommer um die 35 stck wäre zuviel, und habe keinen Sass. Wenn ich Forellen wil gehe ich immer an den Puff.|supergri:vik: _Ist der Abschnitt Reisorf Brücke- Moestroff noch immer Schutzzone???dachte das wäre net mehr_!


 
Ja,ist es noch! Wird auch so bleiben, bis/falls dass ein neuer Abschnitt für die "Fischreserve" festgelegt wird


----------



## esox82 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Barsch41 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps die werden mir sicherlich weiterhelfen.
> Waren gestern mal in Mertert kucken. Darf man in dem Hafenbecken angeln oder ist das verboten. Ist das die Syr die dort neben dem Hafen in die Mosel mündet? Hat jemand von Euch schon mal in dem Einlauf geangelt? MfG


 

Ja, das ist die Stelle, wo die Syr reinläuft, aber im Einlauf des Hafens darf man nicht mehr angeln.
Wenn du beim Einlauf der Syr angelst,musst du Acht geben, denn da liegt ein grosser Baum im Wasser, wo schon viele Köder dran hängen geblieben sind


----------



## esox82 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Na, ich kenne halt da jemanden der das schaukeln könnte.
> Vielleicht klappt es ja.:vik:
> 
> Gruß
> Uwe


 

Das wäre ja super!!!!!!#6
Eine Dauerkarte hättest du dann schon mal verkauft


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

öhm geht das alles nicht in einem Beitrag oder bst du auf Postzähler jagdt

Eine Stiftolive ist kein Splitschot-rig mehr

Na dann viel Spaß Am Samstafg wird es ziemlich lustig 


mfg Flo


----------



## ciganito12 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> Ja,ist es noch! Wird auch so bleiben, bis/falls dass ein neuer Abschnitt für die "Fischreserve" festgelegt wird


Ach mano, kann dann nirgends mehr angeln!!! Habe keinen Bock meine Angel jedes  Mal mit dem Fahrrad bis nach bettendorf zu schleppen!!! |gr:|evil: In Moestroff angeln nur ein paar Dorfbewohner, und im Sommer die Holländer, aber keiner von uns entnimmt Fische!! Aber da du mir das jetzt gesagt hast.....Jetzt kann ich anstatt 7/7 angeln zu gehen nur noch 2/7 oder so^^ manooo^^
- Ausser auf Meister Esox, aber die sind bekanntlich ja selten!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Öhm glaube ncht das der Bereich da nur für Bachforellen gesperrt ist....denke da ist das angeln überhaupt verboten.

@ andy: Lures kamen an + MB DVD


----------



## ciganito12 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Öhm glaube ncht das der Bereich da nur für Bachforellen gesperrt ist....denke da ist das angeln überhaupt verboten.


ja weiss ich :q


----------



## ciganito12 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mano, kann meine neue Spinnangel nicht testen^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was hast du den für ne neue Rute?


----------



## ciganito12 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich habe die : Bifa   X-castra   15-30 g WF L: 1.80

 will sie unbedingt testen:q glaube gehe Morgen mal nach Bettendorf, anders gehts net ^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Muss man die kennen?
Kennst du dich in der Breich den ich ausgesucht habe aus? 
Wie sieht es dort mit Döbel und Bafo momentan aus?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> öhm geht das alles nicht in einem Beitrag oder bst du auf Postzähler jagdt
> 
> Eine Stiftolive ist kein Splitschot-rig mehr
> 
> ...


 

Die Zeiten des Postzählerjagens sind vorbei
Hab nur auf jeden Post geantwortet
Doch,denn eine Stiftolive ist auch ein Splitshot!
Kann erst morgen Nachmittag los, denn morgens hab ich ein Vorstellungsgespräch mit dem Personalchef des Zollamtes|bigeyes


----------



## esox82 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Öhm glaube ncht das der Bereich da nur für Bachforellen gesperrt ist....denke da ist das angeln überhaupt verboten.
> 
> @ andy: Lures kamen an + MB DVD


 

YES!!!! Ist alles dabei?
Hast du die DVD schon geschaut?
Du Sau! Bekommst einfach so eine DVD geschenkt|gr:


----------



## esox82 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



ciganito12 schrieb:


> Ich habe die : Bifa X-castra 15-30 g WF L: 1.80
> 
> will sie unbedingt testen:q glaube gehe Morgen mal nach Bettendorf, anders gehts net ^^


 


*Geile Rute! Wo hast du sie gekauft? Wasserbillig?*




Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Muss man die kennen?
> Kennst du dich in der Breich den ich ausgesucht habe aus?
> Wie sieht es dort mit Döbel und Bafo momentan aus?
> 
> mfg Flo


 

*Jo,man könnte die schon kennen! Unter den französischen und belgischen Anglern sind Bifa und Arca sehr beliebte Ruten! Die X-Castra ist eine etwas härtere Rutenserie von Arca/Bifa. Welchen Abschnitt hast du denn ausgesucht?*


----------



## esox82 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



ciganito12 schrieb:


> Ich habe die : Bifa X-castra 15-30 g WF L: 1.80
> 
> will sie unbedingt testen:q glaube gehe Morgen mal nach Bettendorf, anders gehts net ^^


 


*Geile Rute! Wo hast du sie gekauft? Wasserbillig?*




Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Muss man die kennen?
> Kennst du dich in der Breich den ich ausgesucht habe aus?
> Wie sieht es dort mit Döbel und Bafo momentan aus?
> 
> mfg Flo


 

*Jo,man könnte die schon kennen! Unter den französischen und belgischen Anglern sind Bifa und Arca sehr beliebte Ruten! Die X-Castra ist eine etwas härtere Rutenserie von Arca/Bifa. Welchen Abschnitt hast du denn ausgesucht?*


----------



## Barsch41 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo erstmal danke schön für die Hinweise. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das da einiges im Wasser liegt, aber da stehen ja bekanntlich die besten Fische. Darf man direkt an den Einlauf runter gehen, oder darf man nur vom Geländer runter angeln? Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Köderfischen aus? Kann man die senken oder muss man die mit der Stippe fangen. Ich suche noch eine Spinnrute zum Zanderfischen für Gummis und mittlere Wobbler , hat einer von Euch einen Rutentipp auf lager. MfG


----------



## BlackLions (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Barsch41 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal danke schön für die Hinweise. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das da einiges im Wasser liegt, aber da stehen ja bekanntlich die besten Fische. Darf man direkt an den Einlauf runter gehen, oder darf man nur vom Geländer runter angeln? Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Köderfischen aus? Kann man die senken oder muss man die mit der Stippe fangen. Ich suche noch eine Spinnrute zum Zanderfischen für Gummis und mittlere Wobbler , hat einer von Euch einen Rutentipp auf lager. MfG



a) Du darfst runtergehen

b) Mit einer Senke wirst Du dort nicht viel Glück haben, lieber stippen 

c) Gute Spinnrute.......ist alles eine Frage des Preises und Deines Budges

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Barsch41 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich meinte ja eigentlich auch ob man im allgemeinen mit der Senke in der Mosel Köderfische kriegen kann. Mit der Spinnrute dachte ich bis max. 150 Euro. Da es ja eine Sinflut an Ruten gibt ist es nicht immer einfach die richtige zu finden.


----------



## phlep (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

han jetzt mal ne neue rute gekauft Anaconda EXtreme Carp - Rod 3,60 m / 2,5 lbs
ich werde sie mal am WE testen
wie bekommt man so ein bild dahin?


----------



## ciganito12 (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> *Geile Rute! Wo hast du sie gekauft? Wasserbillig?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ cignito: klar packt eine 30g Rute das! 

@andy: Nein eine Bleioliveist kein Splitshot-rig mehr.....und so was schimpft sich amis

@ cignito: Ne erwarten tue ich nicht zu viel

@ andy: siehst du andy so kann man auch auf alle post antworten.

@ Barsch: welche köder möchtest du einsetzen?


----------



## ciganito12 (23. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na Jungs hat keiner mehr was zu sagen?:q Achja, wann ist der Forellenweiher in ,, Feschbach" auf?


----------



## Barsch41 (23. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Flo, ich dachte halt so für Gummifische und Wobbler bis 15cm länge. Habe im Internet schon mal nachgeschaut,und einige Ruten ins Auge gefasst. Von Berkley Sigma Spinning 2,70m 20-65g, Thunder Bone Spinning 2,70m 20-70g,von Daiwa Silvercreek Gummifisch 2,70m 20-60g, von Wft Jigolo 2,70m 10-60g und von Shimano Diaflash EX Spinning 2.70m 20-50g. Ich habe zum Spinnangeln in Norwegen auch eine Shimano die hat 50-100g und ist 2,70m,aber ich glaube die wird etwas zu steif sein für die Mosel. Fängt man eigentlich in der Mosel die Zander besser mit Köderfisch oder mit Kunstköder oder hält sich das im verhältnis oder richtet sich das nach der Jahreszeit. MfG Lars


----------



## ciganito12 (23. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war noch nie an der Mosel also kann ich nicht helfen! st bestimmt geil da! Übrigends ist es wahr das die ursprungsquelle der Alzette schon gar nicht mehr gibt und sie, aus abfallwasser aus Frankreich besteht?|uhoh:


----------



## esox82 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Barsch41 schrieb:


> Hallo Flo, ich dachte halt so für Gummifische und Wobbler bis 15cm länge. Habe im Internet schon mal nachgeschaut,und einige Ruten ins Auge gefasst. Von Berkley Sigma Spinning 2,70m 20-65g, Thunder Bone Spinning 2,70m 20-70g,von Daiwa Silvercreek Gummifisch 2,70m 20-60g, von Wft Jigolo 2,70m 10-60g und von Shimano Diaflash EX Spinning 2.70m 20-50g. Ich habe zum Spinnangeln in Norwegen auch eine Shimano die hat 50-100g und ist 2,70m,aber ich glaube die wird etwas zu steif sein für die Mosel. Fängt man eigentlich in der Mosel die Zander besser mit Köderfisch oder mit Kunstköder oder hält sich das im verhältnis oder richtet sich das nach der Jahreszeit. MfG Lars


 

Hmm, also deine Shimano Rute könnte auch zum Gufieren in der Mosel langen! Am besten, du probierst die Rute einmal an der Mosel aus, dann erkennst du, ob sie dir zu steif für deine Köderauswahl ist, oder nicht. So könntest du auf jeden Fall sehr viel Geld sparen


----------



## esox82 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



ciganito12 schrieb:


> ich war noch nie an der Mosel also kann ich nicht helfen! st bestimmt geil da! Übrigends ist es wahr das die ursprungsquelle der Alzette schon gar nicht mehr gibt und sie, aus abfallwasser aus Frankreich besteht?|uhoh:


 

Ob es die Quelle noch gibt oder nicht kann ich dir jetzt nicht so sagen, denke aber eher schon 
Es stimmt aber, dass u.a. die Alzette voll mit Abwasser ist, und nicht nur aus Frankreich! Wenn man bedenkt, dass es nicht eine Kläranlage entlang der ganzen Mosel gibt, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, dass Luxemburg die unsaubersten Gewässer Europas hat#d


----------



## esox82 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo:
Doch, ist noch ein Split-Shot, da eine Stiftolive, so wie ein Bleischrot einen Schlitz in der Mitte hat, zum Öffnen des Bleis! Also kann man eine Stiftolive auch "splitten" !


----------



## esox82 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo:
wann hast du denn Zeit,wegen den Ködern+DVD?


----------



## ciganito12 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> Ob es die Quelle noch gibt oder nicht kann ich dir jetzt nicht so sagen, denke aber eher schon
> Es stimmt aber, dass u.a. die Alzette voll mit Abwasser ist, und nicht nur aus Frankreich! Wenn man bedenkt, dass es nicht eine Kläranlage entlang der ganzen Mosel gibt, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, dass Luxemburg die unsaubersten Gewässer Europas hat#d


 ohm mein gott, deshalb entnehme ich keine Fische aus dem Wasser hier  gibt es in der alzette überhaupt Fische?achja Andy, weiss du nicht ob der weiher in fischbach schon offen ist?


----------



## esox82 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In der Alzette gibt es schon Fische, jedoch würde ich nicht in der Umgebung von Esch angeln, sondern eher nahe der Sauereinmündung.
Hmm, ich war noch nie in Fischbach, aber da alle anderen Puffs schon geöffnet haben, denke ich schon, dass der auch auf ist.


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

qesox: Alle anderen denke ich nicht, weil Olingen ist jawohl noch zu... oder sind sie doch schon geöffnet? Weil aufm Prospekt im Angelladen stand irgendwas mit 24. oder 25. Mai als Eröffnung. 
Apropos offen und geschlossen: Mich hat heut in Stadtbredimus der Schlag getroffen, da ist jetzt ganz zu, also auch weit oberhalb der Schleuse komplettes Angelverbot, und die interessante Flusseinmündung können wir wohl vergessen... 
Wusstet ihr schon, oder ist euch das auch neu?


----------



## esox82 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Olingen ist sowieso der letzte Dreck!
In Stadtbredimus? Wo? Da wo wir das letzte mal geangelt haben? Ist mir neu!


----------



## ciganito12 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kenne diese Gewässer nicht, kenne nur die Sauer( super angelgebiet :q:q:q:q)!!! Aber andy bist du dir sicher, das Moestroff noch immer Schutzbezirk ist?????? Übrigends zum Thema Gewässer: wäre ich Millionör wären in Luxemburg pro Gewässer 3 Kläranlagen( alzette und mosel noch mehr) aber ist ja leider nihct im Bereich des möglichen Handelns unseres Staates.


----------



## esox82 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



ciganito12 schrieb:


> Kenne diese Gewässer nicht, kenne nur die Sauer( super angelgebiet :q:q:q:q)!!! Aber andy bist du dir sicher, das Moestroff noch immer Schutzbezirk ist?????? Übrigends zum Thema Gewässer: wäre ich Millionör wären in Luxemburg pro Gewässer 3 Kläranlagen( alzette und mosel noch mehr) aber ist ja leider nihct im Bereich des möglichen Handelns unseres Staates.


 

Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war der Abschnitt von Reisdorf bis Moersdorf Schutgebiet.Kuck mal hier: 
http://www.flps.lu/Pdf/binnengewaesservorschriften-lux.pdf

Was die Kläranlagen betrifft: Im Bereich des Möglichen liegt es schon, jedoch ist es billiger für den Staat, alle 5 Jahre eine Strafe aus Brüssel zu bezahlen, wie groß in Kläranlagen zu investieren!
1.positiver Schritt: Morgen soll der erste Grundstein einer Kläranlage gelegt werden.....weiss aber nicht mehr, wo das war |kopfkrat


----------



## ciganito12 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war der Abschnitt von Reisdorf bis Moersdorf Schutgebiet.Kuck mal hier:
> http://www.flps.lu/Pdf/binnengewaesservorschriften-lux.pdf
> 
> Was die Kläranlagen betrifft: Im Bereich des Möglichen liegt es schon, jedoch ist es billiger für den Staat, alle 5 Jahre eine Strafe aus Brüssel zu bezahlen, wie groß in Kläranlagen zu investieren!
> 1.positiver Schritt: Morgen soll der erste Grundstein einer Kläranlage gelegt werden.....weiss aber nicht mehr, wo das war |kopfkrat


Ich werde mal meinen Geologielehrer fargen, der weiss das sicher!!
Ja die Papiere habe ich immer in meiner Angelausrüstung liegen, aber weil die Dokumente so alt sind, wollte ich lieber mal nachfragen bei euch!Werde aber mal nachfragen, dort wo ich Fischerreischein bekam!


----------



## Forellen Luki (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Flo

war heute bei der angegeben adresse in Echternach um den binnengewässerschein für die mittel sauer zu holen aber die haben nur da den grenzgewässer schein...|gr:
Kann ihn nur in diekirch oder grevenmacher holen ....komme leider da nicht mehr hin.
Mit mir wird diese we. dann wieder nix ....fahre dann wo anderes hin...
Beim nächsten mal ...wie immer

Viel spass euch am we.


----------



## Barsch41 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Esox, dann werde ich die Rute mal ausprobieren. Habe die Rute zum Pollack und Köhler fischen zugelegt und schon ganz ordenliche Brocken mitgefangen. Hat jemand von Euch schon mal mit der Drop-Shot Methode auf Barsch und Zander geangelt. Ich habe einen Freund auf der Insel Usedom an der Ostsee wohnen, der fischt damit im Peenestrom und sagt die ist auf Barsch und Zander unschlagbar. Kann man die Fische aus Mosel und Sauer eigentlich essen oder schmecken die nach Gülle. Ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen das es in Luxenburg keine Kläranlagen gibt und den ganzen Mist in die Flüsse leiten. Darum ist das Waser der Mosel auch immer so trüb. MfG


----------



## ciganito12 (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aus der Mosel weiss ch nicht, aus der Sauer nur wenn du die Pest willst |supergri|supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,

also wenn du Schlappen fischt ist die Rute sicher gut aber wenn du mal8cm oder so fischt ist das nix!!! Wobbler dürften auch nicht die besten Laufeigenschaften an so einem Stock entfalten.
Zu den Fischen kann ich dir nix sagen, da ich eh alles zurück setze was ich fange...pro catch and realese...
Naja unschlagbar würde ich nicht sagen, für mich bleibt ds ne feine Angelmethode auf Barsch! Dafür wurde sie schließlich auch erfunden. In den Hafeneinfahrten usw. funzt es auch aber mit 20g und mehr macht mir diese Methode definitiv keinen Spaß mehr.
Aber probieren geht über studieren, könnte an den sehr Hängerreichen Stellen eine alternative sein

Köfi oder Gufi??? Beides geht bevorzuge aber den Gufi da ich so gut wie nicht mehr Ansitze hab mich in den letzten Jahren immer mehr zum Spinnfischer entwickelt. 

@ Andy: Nö ein Split shot rig ist es nicht da ein Splittshot, ein Spaltblei, Bleischrot oder auch Quetschblei ist. Und diese Montage dient dazu den Köder lebendig durch Wasser zuführen. Das mit der Olive ist ne pups normale Festbleimontage eben mit einer Bleiolive. THAT`S IT!!!! Mit den Ködern müssenwir gucken Ohne Bezahlung gibs auch nix

@ jens: hast doch nicht etwa in lux. geangelt oder?

@Lukas: Weiß das es den Schein definitive vn 8.30-11.30 in Grevemacher gibt


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Flo: Nee, wie kommste darauf? Musste eh arbeiten, da hab ich doch nix dabei...
Sonst hat der Pfeil auf dem Schild ja immer stromabwärts, richtung Schleuse gezeigt, jetzt zeigt er in BEIDE Richtungen... 
ich werds dann eben mal auf der Palzemer Seite probieren, im Laufe des Sommers...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nö da ist schon lange das er in beide Richtungen zeigt. Prob nur wo hört das Angelverbot auf..den bis Schengen ist kein Schild mehr wo ein Pfeil ist der Richtung Schleuse zeigt!

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Barsch41 schrieb:


> Hallo Esox, dann werde ich die Rute mal ausprobieren. Habe die Rute zum Pollack und Köhler fischen zugelegt und schon ganz ordenliche Brocken mitgefangen. Hat jemand von Euch schon mal mit der Drop-Shot Methode auf Barsch und Zander geangelt. Ich habe einen Freund auf der Insel Usedom an der Ostsee wohnen, der fischt damit im Peenestrom und sagt die ist auf Barsch und Zander unschlagbar. Kann man die Fische aus Mosel und Sauer eigentlich essen oder schmecken die nach Gülle. Ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen das es in Luxenburg keine Kläranlagen gibt und den ganzen Mist in die Flüsse leiten. Darum ist das Waser der Mosel auch immer so trüb. MfG


 

Leider wird empfohlen, nur maximal einen Fisch pro Woche aus der Mosel zu essen, so schlimm ist es bereits!#d


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kenn jemand der jetzt 10 Postings verfasst anstatt alle in 1 zu zitieren


----------



## esox82 (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ Andy: Nö ein Split shot rig ist es nicht da ein Splittshot, ein Spaltblei, Bleischrot oder auch Quetschblei ist. Und diese Montage dient dazu den Köder lebendig durch Wasser zuführen. Das mit der Olive ist ne pups normale Festbleimontage eben mit einer Bleiolive. THAT`S IT!!!! Mit den Ködern müssenwir gucken Ohne Bezahlung gibs auch nix


 

DAS STIMMT NICHT! Aber darüber reden wir das nächste Mal,sonst texten wir hier ja alles zu.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> DAS STIMMT NICHT! Aber darüber reden wir das nächste Mal,sonst texten wir hier ja alles zu.


 
Klar stimmt das ein Splitshot ist ein Bleishrot. Und das Splittshot rig ist eine feine aktive Angelmethode in dem Weightless Gummis auf Tiefe mit hilfe von Bleischroten gebracht werden. Wenn du einen Wurm mit ner Bleiolive durch den Bach ziehst ist das kein Splitshot-rig mehrsondern ne einfach Festbleimontage. Diese Montage hat mein Dad schon vor 25 Jahren gefischt. So unun nun behaaupte was anderes.

mfg Flo


----------



## ciganito12 (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ganz einfach schlagt deuch die Köpfe ein |uhoh:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe wir kennen uns Kommt öfters mal vor


----------



## ciganito12 (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

^^ :vik: beruhigt mich ^^


----------



## Barsch41 (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das das Wasser der Mosel so schlecht ist hätte ich nicht gedacht, obwohl welcher Fluss in Deutschland ist schon richtig sauber egal ob Elbe oder Rhein. Ich kenne solche Dinge auch aus Norwegen, da werden auch die Fäkalien einfach in den Fjord geleitet. Die Norweger denken sicherlich das Meer ist gross und tief. Das an dieser Situation in Luxemburg nichts gemacht wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das die einfach Strafe dafür zahlen und fertig.
Gibt es in Mosel und Sauer auch Gründlinge, die sollen ein super Köder für Barsch und Zander sein.


----------



## ciganito12 (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Barsch41 schrieb:


> Das das Wasser der Mosel so schlecht ist hätte ich nicht gedacht, obwohl welcher Fluss in Deutschland ist schon richtig sauber egal ob Elbe oder Rhein. Ich kenne solche Dinge auch aus Norwegen, da werden auch die Fäkalien einfach in den Fjord geleitet. Die Norweger denken sicherlich das Meer ist gross und tief. Das an dieser Situation in Luxemburg nichts gemacht wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das die einfach Strafe dafür zahlen und fertig.
> Gibt es in Mosel und Sauer auch Gründlinge, die sollen ein super Köder für Barsch und Zander sein.


ja gibt es, du muss sie in der Strömung fangen. also nicht in der mitte sonder am Ufer wo es ruhiger ist, da sind sie, wenn du glück hast siehst du paar Tote, tote bzw kranke Fische sollen ja gut fangen


----------



## Desperados (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also das mit der schleuse in stadtbredimus kannste knicken scheiss auf das blöde schild, sonst fischte von da an bis schengen nicht mehr, heute darf ja wirklich jeder idiot schilder aufstellen ob das an unseren gewässern ist oder im strassenverkehr bei baustellen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja man fängt viele Gründlinge in der Sauer. Aber die als Ködefisch zu benutzen finde ich nicht gut, weil wir können froh sein das wir noch welche haben, in anderen Flüssen sind die so gut wie ganz verschwunden!
Baah du willst nich wirklich kranke Fisch fangen und an Ködern, ist doch nix anderes wie wenn du ein Köfi tötest und dann die Rute hängst
Alle beschweren dich über die Situation aber keiner tut was, da werden untermaßige Fische, wegen anglerischen Unkönnen verangelt, untermaßige entnomme, Schonbzirke und Zeiten nicht geachtet. Jeder lässt seinen Müll liegen. Und Geschützte bzw. seltene Fische werden als Köfi benutzt.
Lasst die Gründlinge schwimmen, ein schöner Fisch und sehr seten in vielen Teilen

mfg Flo


----------



## ciganito12 (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich nehme jeden Dreck mit, den ich sehe, sei es meiner oder nicht!! Ich liebe die Natur und will auch in dem bereich später mal studiern. Bin sowieso Catch und Relasler, esse nur Fische aus dem Puff oder Meerfische aus Züchtungen. Das mit dem toten Köderfisch war ja nur so gemeint, habe noch nie mit KöFi gefischt:vik:Ich muss sagen die Touristen machen hier nicht so viel Dreck, die meisten sind die Einheimischen! An meinem letzten Angelplatz, habe ich eine ganz Tüte voll Dreck mit nach Hause genommn( einfach schreklich) und inmitten des Dreckes fand ich eine Madenschachtel und 2 kleine Spinner( was man nicht so alles findet )Wenn man den Angelsport liebt,soll man die Natur respektieren, und genauso kleine Fische wieder zurücksetzen( spreche jetzt von Luxemburg, wer ist schon unsere Fische hier:q) und nicht als KöFi ,um einen schönen Hecht zu presentieren und zu releasen!!Will dich Barsch 41 nicht damit angreiffn, war nur so ne Allgemeinheit, den glaube auch du bist ein fairer Sportsman



-Habe mich mit diesem Beitrag selbst übertroffen also lobt mich ^^

CIGNITO12 for UMWELTMINISTER


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War keineswegs ein angriff:

Das mit dem Müll...war an die Allgemeinhit gerichtet
Das mit den kranken und toten Fischen, war auch nicht böhse gemeint...nur ich glaube es ist besser einfach öfi zu fangen und mit ihnen zu fischen. Den du weißt ja auch nicht ob der Fisch nicht mit giftigen Stoffen in Kontakt gekommen ist 
Und das mit den Grndlingen ist meine Meinung, ist natürlich völlig legal diese in Lux. zu fangen und als Köfi zu benutzen.

Ich bin froh das es in Deutschland einen Schein gibt, wenn du siehst mit welcher Einstellung da viele in den Kurs kommen, ich will nicht wissen wie die sich am Wasser verhalten würden wenn sie einfach den Schein bekommen würden und angeln dürften.

Nehmt es mir nicht böhse wenn ich sowas schreibe, setze mich halt sehr für den Fischbestand und die Natur ein. Außerdem betreibe ich Catch und Realese nicht aus dem Grund das der Fisch aus der Mosel schlecht ist oder sonst was, was will ich mit 30 Zandern in der Tiefkühltruhe? Außerdem gibt es nix schöneres als einen gefangenen Fisch zurück zu setzen und ihm nach einem letzten Wink mit der Schwanzflosse hinterher zus sehen. Tote Fische verlieren ihren ganzen Stolz und sehen nicht mehr schön aus. Leider ist es so das viel Angler denkene sie müssen die Kosten für Gewässerkarten, Köder und Gerät in Fisch wieder rein zu bekommen. Hier steht auch nicht die Achtung vor der Kreatur im Vordergrund sondern einfach die reine Bereicherung. 

Hoffe es fühlt sich keiner davon angegriffen. 

Mfg Flo


----------



## Forellen Luki (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Daumen hoch für Flo #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Lukas,

weißt du wer Kyllstück im Bereich Ehrang gepachtet hat oder ist das dem Land? Wo bekommt man Gewässer Karten dafür?
Am 07. Juni gehe ich mir morgens den Schein holen und Gewässerkarten dann kanns los gehen Könnendann evtl. enlch mal zusammen los! Werde dann eh jeden Tag 1-2 Std. am Wasser sein, weil ich nur 15min bis zur Mosel zuFuß habe

mfg Flo


----------



## Barsch41 (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das mit den Gründlingen war nur mal so eine Frage ,und ich fühle mich von niemanden angegriffen. Ich finde es auch gut wenn es im Wasser eine reichhaltige Fauna gibt,und vorallem wenn seltene Fischarten wieder heimisch werden. Jeder hat halt so seine Meinung,und das ist gut so. Angler die ihren Müll am Wasser lassen und untermaßige Fische mitnehmen verachte ich aufs tiefste. Ich kenne solche Dinge auch aus Norwegen. Da war damals eine Angelgruppe aus Österreich die haben hunderte von kleinen Köhler mitgenommen die waren nicht größer 10-15cm . Als wir die darauf angesprochen haben wurden die gleich pampig und sagten das geht uns den Scheißdreck an. Genauso mag ich keine Kochtopfangler die jeden Fisch mitnehmen egal ob der untermaßig ist oder es sich um eine seltene Fischart handelt. Solchen Leuten müßte man die Ruten wegnehmen und ordenliche Geldstrafen verhängen aber solche Leute erwischt man fast nie. Denn am Geld tut es am meisten weh. Es gibt halt immer schwarze Schafe da kann man nichts machen.
   Die Natur braucht uns nicht ,aber wir brauchen die Natur.

                                                      MfG Lars


----------



## Forellen Luki (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Flo,

soviel ich weiß ist ein stück der Kyll dort bei Ehrang an den Angelverein Trier oder Ehrang verpachtet, sowie die weiher an der Quint die übrigens sehr schön sind. Das weiß ich von dem Typ aus Ehrang, Robbies Angelladen da wo du deinen schein machst, musst den mal fragen. ....finden gut das du den schein machst dann bist du nicht mehr an Luxembourg und Grenzgewässer gebunden. Dann können wir mal wo anders loslegen bzw mal loslegen haben ja noch nicht zusammen gefischt#d.
Für die Kyll bei uns hier in der gegend bekomme ich wenn ich will eine Jahreskarte denn bei dem wo ich den schein gemacht habe der stellt die aus, habe mir aber den abschnitt noch nicht angesehen. Ich warte noch damit bis ich meinen Flifi stunde gemacht habe, den da darf man nur mit der Fliege fischen.
Was mich absolut fasziniert vorallem ist es Fisch schonend.

SOOO freu freu morgen früh gehts ans wasser:vik:
Schönes We euch allen bis dann


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab noch ne Wathose abzugeben und Fliegenweste nur 3x mal getragen Passt einfach nicht

Wollte mir Karten für di Mosel besorgen und die Kyll bei Ehrang ist ziemlich nah so 20min mit dem Rad! Und für die Saar da mein dad in Saarburg wohnt und so immer an die Saar zum fischen geht

Die Zustände an den Grenzgewässer gehen mir eh auf dne Sack die Leute verhalten sich da wie am Puff. 

mfg Flo


----------



## ciganito12 (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wa ich noch mehr hasse als Kochtopfangler, sind die Leute die ihren Hecht oer was auch immer, abknipsen wollen aber kein Fotoapparat haben!Was machen diese Herren? Na der Fisch wird abgeschlachtet, zu Hause fotograiert, und ab in den Müll!!! Wenn man den Fisch wieder releast, gehört meiner Meinung nach, ein eingedrückter Wieerhacken dazu...un vieles mehr!!um so mit den Fischen umzugehen sollen diese Herren in den Puff gehen( sie können den Puff auch auswählen   ) 

War heute Bafos ärgern, mein Fang:
0- BaFo  ´s
1-,,Match"tüte
2-Würmerverpackugen


Na das soll mir mal einer nachmachen :vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab schon nen kapitalen Eimer voll Sand gefangen das war ein Drill


----------



## ciganito12 (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Tüte die hat gezogen ein 2 meter Hecht!! Und das Klopapie das seit der Überschwemmung an den Bäumen hängt machten den drill noch spannende und atemberaubender:q:q


----------



## Forellen Luki (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wathose und watstiefel habe ich auch danke fürs angebot.

lg


----------



## esox82 (27. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Klar stimmt das ein Splitshot ist ein Bleishrot. Und das Splittshot rig ist eine feine aktive Angelmethode in dem Weightless Gummis auf Tiefe mit hilfe von Bleischroten gebracht werden. Wenn du einen Wurm mit ner Bleiolive durch den Bach ziehst ist das kein Splitshot-rig mehrsondern ne einfach Festbleimontage. Diese Montage hat mein Dad schon vor 25 Jahren gefischt. So unun nun behaaupte was anderes.
> 
> mfg Flo


 


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2027329&postcount=3005


----------



## esox82 (27. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ja man fängt viele Gründlinge in der Sauer. Aber die als Ködefisch zu benutzen finde ich nicht gut, weil wir können froh sein das wir noch welche haben, in anderen Flüssen sind die so gut wie ganz verschwunden!
> Baah du willst nich wirklich kranke Fisch fangen und an Ködern, ist doch nix anderes wie wenn du ein Köfi tötest und dann die Rute hängst
> Alle beschweren dich über die Situation aber keiner tut was, da werden untermaßige Fische, wegen anglerischen Unkönnen verangelt, untermaßige entnomme, Schonbzirke und Zeiten nicht geachtet. Jeder lässt seinen Müll liegen. Und Geschützte bzw. seltene Fische werden als Köfi benutzt.
> Lasst die Gründlinge schwimmen, ein schöner Fisch und sehr seten in vielen Teilen
> ...


 




|good:|good:|stolz:

Warum die Gründlinge auch nicht zu den ganzjährig geschützten Fischarten gehören, verstehe ich auch nicht#d


----------



## esox82 (27. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



ciganito12 schrieb:


> ich nehme jeden Dreck mit, den ich sehe, sei es meiner oder nicht!! Ich liebe die Natur und will auch in dem bereich später mal studiern. Bin sowieso Catch und Relasler, esse nur Fische aus dem Puff oder Meerfische aus Züchtungen. Das mit dem toten Köderfisch war ja nur so gemeint, habe noch nie mit KöFi gefischt:vik:Ich muss sagen die Touristen machen hier nicht so viel Dreck, die meisten sind die Einheimischen! An meinem letzten Angelplatz, habe ich eine ganz Tüte voll Dreck mit nach Hause genommn( einfach schreklich) und inmitten des Dreckes fand ich eine Madenschachtel und 2 kleine Spinner( was man nicht so alles findet )Wenn man den Angelsport liebt,soll man die Natur respektieren, und genauso kleine Fische wieder zurücksetzen( spreche jetzt von Luxemburg, wer ist schon unsere Fische hier:q) und nicht als KöFi ,um einen schönen Hecht zu presentieren und zu releasen!!Will dich Barsch 41 nicht damit angreiffn, war nur so ne Allgemeinheit, den glaube auch du bist ein fairer Sportsman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> War keineswegs ein angriff:
> 
> Das mit dem Müll...war an die Allgemeinhit gerichtet
> Das mit den kranken und toten Fischen, war auch nicht böhse gemeint...nur ich glaube es ist besser einfach öfi zu fangen und mit ihnen zu fischen. Den du weißt ja auch nicht ob der Fisch nicht mit giftigen Stoffen in Kontakt gekommen ist
> ...


 




#6#6

Wenn doch nur jeder so denken und handeln würde!


----------



## esox82 (27. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hab noch ne Wathose abzugeben und Fliegenweste nur 3x mal getragen Passt einfach nicht
> 
> Wollte mir Karten für di Mosel besorgen und die Kyll bei Ehrang ist ziemlich nah so 20min mit dem Rad! Und für die Saar da mein dad in Saarburg wohnt und so immer an die Saar zum fischen geht
> 
> ...


 

Wann hast du denn die Prüfung?
Hast du Freitag Zeit? Hab hier noch einen Chubby, der zu seinem Meister zurück will


----------



## esox82 (27. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hab schon nen kapitalen Eimer voll Sand gefangen das war ein Drill


 

Jo, hab ein Foto davon War ein Monster


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Prüfung habe ich am 6. Juni

Klar wollten doch Do. auf Fr. durch angeln 

mfg Flo


----------



## Barsch41 (27. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War Heute mal an der Sauer kucken wo sie in die Mosel mündet, da schwammen ein paar dicke Döbel die haben das Brot gefressen, was die Leute zu hunderten ins Wasser werfen. War noch in Grevenmacher, wo ein blaues Restaurant an der Mosel steht, dort ist auch eine schöne lange Kaimauer. hat jemand von Euch dort schon mal gefischt? MfG


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Grevenmacher und die Kaimauer dort sind gute Stellen für dicke Döbel und Rapfen. Im Sommer hört man es oft laut Klatschen, wenn die Rapfen aktiv sind und die dicken Döbel schwimmen knapp unter der Oberfläche rum. Wie es jetzt zander- und barschmäßig aussieht, habe ich noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen können, war nur einmal letzten Sommer mit leichtem Spinngerät, also kleine Wobbler und Spinner bis größe 2 unterwegs, zwei Döbel sinds eben geworden und eine heftige Attacke, die ich aber wg. Unaufmerksamkeit nicht "kontern" konnte... ( Kommt davon, wenn man seine Augen auf die sich sonnende weibliche Gesellschaft richtet statt aufs Wasser ) Es sind also auch ganz andere Fänge drin^^
Wenns Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo da gibs Döbel ist aber überfischt und am 15 Juni wird auch eniges dort gefangen, danach kann man die Stelle dann aber vergessen. Grundregel wo man am schersten hinkommt und es dichtesten Bewachsen ist da stehen dicke Döbel da sind dann auch locker ü. 60-70cm drin
Hat mal einen ü. 70cm dran ist mir aber bei der letzten Flucht an der harten Baitcaster aus gestiegen, aber wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr passieren hab da mit einer UL-Rute aufgetackelt parabolisch, 2,10m, 2-7g WG. selbst eine träge Winter Regenbogenportionsforelle macht da schon richtig launen dran Im Sommer wird sie dann mit Japanisch Wobbler bestückt, Spinnern und Gummigedöns auf die Dickköpfe ins Rennen geschickt... und wenn dann ein 60cm+ einsteigt ist Adrenalin und schweiß angesagt


----------



## Barsch41 (27. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich habe mich bis jetzt noch nicht getraut mit so einer leichten Rute zufischen. Ich habe immer Angst, das die bei einem richtigen Brocken die Mücke macht. Ich glaube schon das das spass macht einen großen Fisch damit zu drillen. Hat jemand von Euch schon mal mit Illex Wobbler Erfahrung gemacht. Ich habe gelesen das die super fängig sein sollen. Allerdings kosten die ein Haufen Kohle. Ich habe bis jetzt immer mit Wobbler von Rapala,Nils masters und Turus Ukku gefischt, und schon gut mit gefangen Zander von 81cm.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab jede Menge, Tipp wenn du einiges an Wobbler willst direkt aus Japan bestellen heißen da Jackall Bros. Illex vertreibt die nur hier in Europa, nur der Freddy und noch 2-3 sind von Illex selbst entwickelt. Ansonsten sind auch Köder von Lucky Craft, Megabass und co. ganz gut. Wenn du nur 2-3 willst kannste auch hier kaufen ansonsten in Japan

Ne die Rute macht keine Mücke, hab ja ne gute Rolle mit super Bremse drauf und die Schnur ist auch der Rute angepasst 0,16mm. Wenn du aber weißt das du an Gewässer mit vielen Hindernissen fischst lieber ne Nr. größer. 

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (28. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Prüfung habe ich am 6. Juni
> 
> Klar wollten doch Do. auf Fr. durch angeln
> 
> mfg Flo


 

Müsste eigentlich funzen!


----------



## esox82 (28. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Barsch41 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bis jetzt noch nicht getraut mit so einer leichten Rute zufischen. Ich habe immer Angst, das die bei einem richtigen Brocken die Mücke macht. Ich glaube schon das das spass macht einen großen Fisch damit zu drillen. Hat jemand von Euch schon mal mit Illex Wobbler Erfahrung gemacht. Ich habe gelesen das die super fängig sein sollen. Allerdings kosten die ein Haufen Kohle. Ich habe bis jetzt immer mit Wobbler von Rapala,Nils masters und Turus Ukku gefischt, und schon gut mit gefangen Zander von 81cm.


 


Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hab jede Menge, Tipp wenn du einiges an Wobbler willst direkt aus Japan bestellen heißen da Jackall Bros. Illex vertreibt die nur hier in Europa, nur der Freddy und noch 2-3 sind von Illex selbst entwickelt. Ansonsten sind auch Köder von Lucky Craft, Megabass und co. ganz gut. Wenn du nur 2-3 willst kannste auch hier kaufen ansonsten in Japan
> 
> Ne die Rute macht keine Mücke, hab ja ne gute Rolle mit super Bremse drauf und die Schnur ist auch der Rute angepasst 0,16mm. Wenn du aber weißt das du an Gewässer mit vielen Hindernissen fischst lieber ne Nr. größer.
> 
> mfg Flo


 

Jo, wir beide haben da schon einige Köder
Zu der Rolle sag ich nun lieber nix


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

fischst die selbe Rolle in silber und hattest die selben Probs. also schnauze


----------



## Barsch41 (28. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habe schon mal im Internet nachgeschaut und einige Anbieter gefunden, aber die nehmen sich im Preis nicht viel. Gibt es bei uns in der Nähe Angelgeschäfte die Illex Wobbler führen?
Hat das Angelcenter in Wasserbillig vernünftige Spinnruten oder muß man sich wo anders umsehen. Was nehmt Ihr so für Spinnruten zum Forellen angeln, ich meine so für Wurfgewichte, denn mit einer Hechtrute brauche ich nicht an zukommen. Denn übers Forellen angeln habe ich nicht viel Erfahrung. Durch das angeln in Norwegen habe ich mehr Erfahrung für das gröbere.
                                               MfG Lars


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Finde die Preise hier unverschämt hoch!!!

Zu den Illex das Angelcenter in Wasserbillig müsste welche haben. Kannst aber auch erst dir bei uns Modelle ansehen und dann kaufen

Spinnruten weuß ich nicht was sie dahaben.

Zur Forellenrute: Möchtes du ein Alrounder also etwa 2,10m lang oder eher eine lange 2,40-2,70m oder was kurzes 1,50m-1,80m?
Welche Köder möchtest du einsetzen?

So rein spontan würde ich sagen 2,10m mit max- 20-30g WG. Parabolische oder semiparabolisch aktion. Was ich für eine Rute fische habe ich ja schon oben geschrieben

mfg Flo


----------



## Barsch41 (28. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie hast Du das gemeint das ich bei Euch welche ankucken kann? Die Wobbler von Lucky Craft kosten ja noch etwas mehr, sehen aber toll aus. Mit der Spinnrute dachte ich so max. 2.40m zum angeln mit kleinen Spinnern und kleinen Wobblern. Hast Du schon mal in der Mosel Hechte gefangen, oder kommt es sehr selten vor das man einen fängt?

                                                    MfG Lars


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Lux. sind sie selten, werden aber wieder mehr, in der deutschen Mosel kommen sie recht häufig vor.

Naja treffen uns mal und dun kannst dir die Köder angucken.  Warte schick dir mal ne PN!


----------



## esox82 (29. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> fischst die selbe Rolle in silber und hattest die selben Probs. also schnauze


 
LOL!
deswegen hab ich das ja geschrieben


----------



## esox82 (29. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Barsch41 schrieb:


> Habe schon mal im Internet nachgeschaut und einige Anbieter gefunden, aber die nehmen sich im Preis nicht viel. Gibt es bei uns in der Nähe Angelgeschäfte die Illex Wobbler führen?
> Hat das Angelcenter in Wasserbillig vernünftige Spinnruten oder muß man sich wo anders umsehen. Was nehmt Ihr so für Spinnruten zum Forellen angeln, ich meine so für Wurfgewichte, denn mit einer Hechtrute brauche ich nicht an zukommen. Denn übers Forellen angeln habe ich nicht viel Erfahrung. Durch das angeln in Norwegen habe ich mehr Erfahrung für das gröbere.
> MfG Lars


 
Der in Wasserbillig führt auch Illex, aber die sind 1-2€ teurer als bei Kassel oder GT z.B.
Er führt auch Spinnruten, da er jedoch fast nur mit SPRO arbeitet, wirst du keine große Auswahl an Ruten haben


----------



## **bass** (30. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute meld mich auch mal wieder,

wie es ausieht wird ja nicht viel gefangen wenn ihr schon wieder über die mosel philosophiert ; )

hechte gibt es wieder einige in der mosel glaub aber kaum dass jemand die plätze verrät ; )

hab in nem früheren post was von senke gelesen, ist in lux verboten...

um günstig an illex wobbler zu kommen, gibt's noch in manon das geschäft silure... hat auch die recht seltenen chubbis als tiefläufer...

hab mir den schein der französichen mosel bzw. seen gemacht und allmällig merk ich wie die fische dort ticken ; ) seit einigen tagen fängt mann auch barsche hatte gestern noch nen richtig dicken dran hackte sich aber kurz vorm ufer aus... wenn auch jemand an friedfischen interressiert gibt so einiges an rotaugen und brassen in sentzig, rute muss aber min. 10m haben, ansonsten matchrute, jedoch gibt es so nicht mal die hälfte an weissfisch... 
hab auch einige male auf karpfen probiert fing aber ( leider ) nur ü 60er brassen und hatte leider einen abriss bei nem karpfen drill... 
hechte gib es auch dort jedoch sind viele der besetzten hechte verendet... fanden am ersten tag fast ein dutzend toter... hab gehört dass die fische beim transport schon sehr gelitten haben und sich schon gegenseitig angegriffen haben...

für die forellen: angler hab in dikrich jemand gesehen der ne bafo von min. 1 kilo gedrillt hat... und er sagte mir dass er noch 2 dicke döbel gefangen hatte

werde gleich auch mal wieder ein paar fotos reinsetzen, dass wieder farbe in den thread kommt ; )

also bis dann

übrigens in frankreich geht nächsten monat die raubfischsaison an der mosel los ; )


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass: Nächsten Monat, sprich wann konkret #4 ???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mike: Chubbys als Tiefläufer sind überhaupt nicht selten führt jeder Illex-Shop
        Öhm, wie sollen wir was fangen, wenn die Mosel zu ist 


mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (30. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@mike:
welchen schein für die franz. Mosel hast du? den normalen?
Ich hab den erweiterten,mit dem ich auch in Cattenom angeln darf.wenn du den auch hast,können wir ja mal zs dahin auf karpfen angeln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bahhh die Stinkfischfraktion ist mal wieder da...ich warte immer noch auf das Bescheid


----------



## Desperados (30. April 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ esox82 Hi Mike hat den gleiche schein wie ich und zwar den ohne cattenom da spinnfischen dort verboten ist.
@anglermeister17   am 10 mai ist stichtag dann gehts los in den seen ist der Raubfisch dort allerdings schon länger wieder beangelbar.
@flo was Mike damit gemeint hat ist schätze ich mal das es im silure ne grössere auswahl an illex gibt als in den luxemburger geschäften.

Ansonsten, morgen früh halb 6 gehts ab nach sentzich barsche ärgern.


----------



## esox82 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados:
ah ok, schade.hab da bislang nur auf karpfen geangelt....weiss nicht einmal ob man da mit köfi angeln darf.......
wünsch dir dicke fische!


----------



## Desperados (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@esox82  Soweit ich informiert bin ist köfi erlaubt.
              Halt nur keine "künstlichen" köder oder was man sonst eben unter Spinnfischen                versteht.


----------



## Desperados (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Resultate vom 01.05.08 in Sentzich : Drei kleine Barsche konnte ich beobachten wie sie den Köder unter die Lupe nahmen allerdings konnte ich keinen zum Biss verleiten.
Habe alles probiert was das Illex ,Rapala, Kopyto, Mepps, Spro und Drop-shot Arsenal hergab.
Mir ist in den letzten Angeltagen allerdings aufgefallen das sobald die Sonne raus war und es etwas wärmer war auch die Barsche bissen und sobal es bedeckt war oder regnete nix mehr ging.
Ansonsten, Petri Heil an alle.


----------



## Barsch41 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War Heute mal in Grevenmacher bei schönsten Wetter an die Mosel gegangen bis zur Staustufe vor. Darf man in dem Bereich angeln oder ist das verboten. Dort sieht es sehr interesant für Barsch und Zander aus. Auch auf der deutschen Seite wo das Wasser sich so schon dreht sieht es sehr verlockend aus. Habe ein paar gute Rapfen rumknallen gesehen. War auch mal im Angel-Center in Wasserbillig, haben dort ein paar schöne Illex hängen.
                    MfG und viel Petri Heil für diese Saison


----------



## Desperados (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi also ich war heute angel und da man mich vom see verscheucht hat weil die forellen besetzten wollten ( wobei ich so schön rotaugen gefangen hab) war ich etwas frustshopen im silure. Die haben ne richtig schöne auswahl an illex lucky craft und megabass ködern.
Nach 200 euro weniger gings mir gleich besser und hab noch nen angriff auf einen anderen see probier ohne erfolg allerdings. Schade schade ich freu mich schon wie ein verrückter auf den 15 juni.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein die komplette lux. Mosel ist bis zum 15 Juni gesperrt...

Wie kann man nur so eine Menge Köder in Europa kaufen...Leute kauft in Japan da bekommt ihr die für 10€ bis nach Hause....


----------



## Desperados (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab ja gesagt, das war frustshoping  85 % meiner Köder kommen aus dem world wide web


----------



## ciganito12 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war gestern in Fischbach und habe mit einem Freund  9 Regenbogenforellen gefangen.. Heute Abend werden sie dann verspeisst:vik:
Weiss keiner ob man Rotfedern Irgendwo hier in Luxemburg zu kaufen gibt? Will sie in mein teich setzten, da sie super gegen Algen sind. Aber will keine fangen, da die ja Krankheiten haben können.
Hoffe auf Antworten mfg ciganito12|wavey:


----------



## **bass** (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo: nee echt, wenn du mir in luxemburg so ein grosse auswahl zeigst dann schenk ich dir einen... kauf auch viele köder übers inet aber einige seh ich auch immer gern mal aus der nähe ehe ich viel geld ausgebe...

werd mir nächste woch mal den schein von den binnengewässern machen mal schauen was geht... zieht denn niemand von euch los wird doch jetzt erst richtig gut mit fliege, wegen maifliege und so... ; )

wie gesagt warte auch auf den 15.juni aber vertreib mir halt auch die zeit an anderen gewässern ; )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Flo: sagte nie das es irgendwo in lux. eine größere Auswahl gibt, weil es mch auch nich interessiert. In jedem Illex führenden I-nat schop gibt es auch den DD Chubby
Mag da auch gerne mal nutzen um 2-3 Köder zu ordern aber Großbetellungen kommen aus Japan. Gnaz nach dem Motto Zahl 2 bekomm 3

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Beim Züchter kannst du Rotfedern kaufen, die können aber auch Krankheiten haben.
Wenn man jetzt wie in Deutschland einen Prüfung hätte würdest du viel lrnen und wüstest wie man viele Krankheiten erkennt und das dieMeistenkrankheiten nurbei speziellen Fischarten auftreten. Wenn der Augendrehreflex da ist und dieRotfeder von außen einwandfrei aussieht, und sich natürlich verhält, kannst du eigtl. davon ausgehen da sie gesund ist.

@ Gerade in der Forellenzucht, treten die meisten Krankeiten auf

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey leute meld mich auch mal wieder,
> 
> wie es ausieht wird ja nicht viel gefangen wenn ihr schon wieder über die mosel philosophiert ; )
> 
> ...


 

mit den karpfen in den französichen weihern ist so ne sache.. hab auch schon viele grosse verloren. an verschiedenen weihern ist jetzt leider zuviel des guten mit dem karpfenangeln da jeder versucht irgendwie so ein riesending an die angel zu bekommen.. die haben jedoch kein anständiges materiel und kennen sich absolut nicht aus.. blockieren aber die guten plätze von morgens bis abends, manchmal hab ich den eindruck die bleiben ganz dort sitzen and haben nichts anderes zu tun.
in senzich hab ich allerdings noch nie auf karpfen probiert. hab dort aber schon ettliche hechte gefangen letzte saison.
st. marie, wo man auch nachts auf karpfen angeln kann, dort kanst du auch gut auf hecht angeln, sehr guter hechtbestand, und nich gerade kleine..

am samstag startet dort in der mosel die raubfisch saison, zander sind aber echt schwierig zu fangen, welse gibt es jedoch massenhaft.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ luke dusk: Evtl. könnte man dort ja mal einen Trip machen, kenne mich dort überhapt nicht aus. 

Mfg Flo


----------



## ciganito12 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo gibt es solche Rotaugenzüchter z.B???#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Frag einfach mal die normalen Fishzüchter an. Weiß nicht wie die im lux. Telefonbuch heißen. Ansonsten kannt du auch mal bei den Forellenteiche anrufen Die züchten meistens auch

mfg Flo


----------



## Desperados (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Usertreff in frankreich da schliess ich mich doch sofort mit an 
( wenn ich denn darf )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Why not?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Werde wohl morgen di Mittelsauer unsicher machen, also wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



ciganito12 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es solche Rotaugenzüchter z.B???#c


das einzige was ich dir raten kann, in manom (fr) im silure kanst du rotaugen kaufen 25 cent das stück, entweder kaufst du dir welche dort oder du rufst dort an und fragst wo er die fische bestellt..

auf der hauptstrasse von cattenom die zum st marie weier führt gibts an der kreuzung so nen zeitungsladen, der hat auch rotaugen, und sogar schleien und karpfen die er als köderfosche vertickert.. auch alles 25 cent/stück. manchmal kanst du dich dort auch selbst bedienen, nimmst dir 20 fische raus und sagst der alten an der kasse du hast 10.. 

kaufe mir immer einen vorrat, die kann man anschliessend ettliche monate im aquarium halten. nur kanst du sie nur in frankreich benutzen denn die meisten sind knapp unter 15cm...#q


----------



## ciganito12 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

fanke für die ausfürhrliche Antwort Luke, doch leider habe ich mich verschrieben:c
Meinte RotFEDERN, denn Rotaugen taugen als Teichputzer nicht
mfg ciganito12


----------



## ciganito12 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Voll kriminell, 4 tage lang und keiner schreibt wow :c#q


----------



## Ronacts (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Waren wohl alle angeln :q
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nicht jeder sitzt bei dem Wetter den ganzen Tag am PC


----------



## esox82 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



ciganito12 schrieb:


> fanke für die ausfürhrliche Antwort Luke, doch leider habe ich mich verschrieben:c
> Meinte RotFEDERN, denn Rotaugen taugen als Teichputzer nicht
> mfg ciganito12


 

der angelladen in hettange-grande verkauft rotfedern,komme leider jetzt nicht mehr auf den namen.....
von cattenom richtung thionville fahren,kurz vor thionville auf der linken seite befindet sich der


----------



## esox82 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



ciganito12 schrieb:


> Voll kriminell, 4 tage lang und keiner schreibt wow :c#q


 


Ronacts schrieb:


> Waren wohl alle angeln :q
> Gruß Ronny


 


Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Nicht jeder sitzt bei dem Wetter den ganzen Tag am PC


 

nee,war nicht angeln,musste in schulungen der zollschule


----------



## esox82 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
für morgen müsste funzen,nur find ich meinen schein nicht mehr....  nicht dass ich ihn das letzte mal verloren habe


----------



## Lago (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tach zusammen...

hab mal nach langer absinenz das forum wieder entdeckt und wollte mal fragen, da ich mir die tage den angelschein fürs grenzgewässer holen gehen wollte (mosel..), ob man den immer noch ohne fischereischein bekommt...

bin eigentlich jedes jahr bei uns aufs amt gegangen, und hab mir den standesgemäß im mai geholt, und da man dafür nie nen fischereischein brauchte, hab ich den auch noch net...

danke schonmal für die antwort...


(und falls jetzt einer denkt ich bin so ein rücksichtsloser angler, hab mir mal die ganzen posts durchgelesen bezgl. Fischereischeinpflicht usw...ich war mal im angelverein und mein vater hat den fischereischein selber..von ihm hab ich alles gelernt was artgerechte behandlung etc..betrifft worauf man achten muss und so weiter..., und ich muss sagen ich kann besser mit Fischen umgehen als ein Kumpel von mir, der den Schein hat..., der hat sogar Probleme beim Lösen der Fische)

mfg moselhai


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jupp bekommste immer noch ohne schein...kannst aber mit dem aneln noch bis 15 Juni warten, weil die Grenzgewässer bis dahin zu sind


----------



## Lago (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich weeiß...leider...naja egal...#6..kann gar nicht abwarten

war seit oktober nicht mehr angeln, da hatte ich ein tiefes motivationsloch, weil ich nen dicken fisch verloren hab , den ich praktisch schon am ufer hatte, und es war sogar noch nen hecht, wäre erst mein 2ter in der mosel gewesen (war so schätzungsweise an die 70/80cm)   da hatte ich mir gedacht scheiss auf angeln

aber jetzt bin ich wieder hochgradig motiviert^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hat jemand einen Plan ob es in Esch am Stausee Boote zu mieten gibt?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
in insenborn und lultzhausen kann man boote mieten,ob man mit denen auch angeln darf,weiss ich nun leider nicht
aber dafür müssten wir dann noch den anderen schein holen gehen


----------



## Lago (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie sehen im allgemeinen eure Erfahrungen mit Rapfen an der Mosel aus? Habt ihr schonmal explizit drauf versucht?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne, aber Augen auf Topwaterlures und los geht es, macht net so ein geschiss probiert es einfach Lerning by doing. Zur Info die Mosel ist voll von Rapfen....den größten hatte ich beim Keschern verloren ~90cm

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



moselhai schrieb:


> wie sehen im allgemeinen eure Erfahrungen mit Rapfen an der Mosel aus? Habt ihr schonmal explizit drauf versucht?


 
kuck mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1356712&postcount=40


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ andy: ja darfst du


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ andy: ja darfst du


 
hast du da angerufen?
ich bin mir nicht sicher,da diese boote nur vermietet werden,wenn die touristensaison eröffnet ist und ich bislang noch niemanden in denen booten angeln gesehen habe!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne steht aber bi den Regeln das Boot angeln dort erlaubt ist undich weiß das dort geschlept wird. Gibt sogar eine empfehlung das man da gut mit dem Belly angeln kann

Mir würde auch ein Tretboot reichen


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jaja,das man da darf,weiss ich,aber nicht,ob man mit diesen booten darf,das hab ich gemeint.das sind nämlich boote von einem hotel oder restaurant,deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher.
das mit dem belly boat hab ich auch gelesen
wir müssen mal zu der stelle,wo ich war...


----------



## Lago (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop, hab letztes jahr auch schon mal versucht mit diversen oberflächenködern, mit nem salmo slider hab ich dann erfolg gehabt un  einen gefangen, der biss war 50cm vor meinen füßen, vor schreck bin ich fast ins wasser gefallen so laut hat das geklatscht, aber sonst noch keinen leider...

naja wenn die mosel wieder áuf ist geh ich mal probieren...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Geh morgens früh an Wasser, dann siehst du sie

@ andy: wäre dochas für nächste woche oder nicht? Scheiß drauf wieso sollte man damit nicht angeln sollen, brauchste dennen ja nicht aufs brot zu schmieren.


----------



## Lago (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn ich mal fragen darf, wie machst du bzw ihr die montage wenn ihr nen wobbler bzw gufi dran habt, ich hab einfach nen knotenlos verbinder dran, je nach dem ob ich den köder öfter wechseln will, noch ne öse mit wirbel...

benutzt ihr noch zusätzlich ein vorfach, oder tut ihrs direkt an die hauptschnuer?,

macht ihr einfach ne monate mit "knoten", oder holt ihr auch knotenlosverbinder...

danke schonmal


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gufi: Geflochtene, FC-Vorfach oder Stahl und Snap
Wobbler:  Mono, FC-Vorfach und Snap
UL: Spinner Wobbler und co an der UL-Rute Mono, Wirbel

Und einen Knoten, halte nix von Knotenlosverbindern

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Gufi: Geflochtene, FC-Vorfach oder Stahl und Snap
> Wobbler: Mono, FC-Vorfach und Snap
> UL: Spinner Wobbler und co an der UL-Rute Mono, Wirbel
> 
> ...


 
das unterschreibe ich genau so


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Geh morgens früh an Wasser, dann siehst du sie
> 
> @ andy: wäre dochas für nächste woche oder nicht? Scheiß drauf wieso sollte man damit nicht angeln sollen, brauchste dennen ja nicht aufs brot zu schmieren.


 
jo,klingt gut!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Finde ich auch so


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

melde dich mal hier an


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Warum studivz und pf reicht, lehne ja schon stark wer kennt wen ab

Brauch ne neue Tastatur oder gehe den Laptop holen...die kommt meinen Fingern nicht hinterher


----------



## Lago (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach her je,^^, netzwerke, der neue trend..., ok facebook kannte ich auch noch nicht:vik:


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann man aber nicht vergleichen


----------



## esox82 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



moselhai schrieb:


> ach her je,^^, netzwerke, der neue trend..., ok facebook kannte ich auch noch nicht:vik:


 

nein?
da können myspace,hi5,tagged usw alle einpacken,der hier ist viel besser!!!


----------



## Lago (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich werds mir mal angucken... |wavey:


----------



## esox82 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

unter welchem namen hast du dich denn angemeldet?


----------



## Lago (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kam noch net dazu, hab mir nur mal die seite an sich angeschaut, werd mir vorher gut überlegen ob ich mir noch son netzwerk antue...

sach ma, stimmt das dass man in schengen bei der schleuse schon eher angeln kann? ab wann? und bis wo gilt das? und bekommt man da kein ärger wenn man dann dahin geht? hab irgendwo mal was davon gehört..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Weiß das du in Frankreich eher angeln darfst, brauchst dann aber einen franz. Schein.

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Keine Ahnung wo du das gehört hast,aber das stimmt nicht!
Schengen unterliegt,genau so wie Remerschen,Wormeldange oder Wasserbillig, den Grenzgewässerbestimmungen, aslo ist das Angeln dort auch erst ab dem 15.6. erlaubt.
Auf der anderen Seite der Schleuse darfst du, wie Flo bereits geschrieben hat, jetzt schon angeln. Der Schein kostet dafür 90€/Jahr, dafür darfst du aber mit 4 Ruten angeln und das Nachtangeln ist meistens erlaubt.
mfg Andy


----------



## Lago (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich habs jetzt wieder gefunden wo ich's gelesen habe 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57045&page=39

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57045&page=40

wäre ja schon toll wenn das stimmt


----------



## esox82 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das kam mir schon vor einem Jahr komisch vor,weswegen ich es nicht versucht habe. In den Grenzgewässerbestimmungen steht nix davon, weswegen ich es damals schon lieber bleiben liess


----------



## esox82 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mein bester Kumpel ist momentan in Irland auf Hechte unterwegs und hat mir folgende Bilder geschickt


----------



## esox82 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so wie den hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2054525&postcount=2049


----------



## Lago (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da hat er aber mächtig reingehauen, schöne fische :=)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Irland halt


----------



## esox82 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Da kann schon mal Neid aufkommen
Besonders deswegen, weil er immer seine MMS mit dem Satz anfängt:
"Tja,du wolltest ja nicht mitkommen,das hast du verpasst" und dann schickt er mir die Bilder


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tjoar...gib ihm ne retourkutsche mit nem 1,20m Hecht am Don. am Stausee....Tja du wolltest ja nicht hier bleiben


----------



## **bass** (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,

so nach ettlichen angelausflügen meld ich mich auch mal wieder... war jetzt meistens an der mosel und an den weihern in frankreich unterwegs... gab jetzt nicht unbedingt monsterfische aber den hecht für diese saison (70cm) hab ich draussen ; ) einige barsche gabs auch jetzt fehlt nur noch zander und wels, aber das wird schon klappen hab dieses jahr ja genug moselufer zu befischen ; )

bin mit desperados gerade an ner neuen angeltechnik am werkeln ; ) angeln mit sonnenbarschen auf die etwas grösseren katzenwelse ; ) ist gar nicht mal einfach die richtige anköderung zu finden, sagen wir mal bissausbeute bewegt sich so bei 10 zu 1. aber macht richtig spass und wenn dann auch noch mal nen hecht beist machts doppelt spass... ja ihr habt richtig gelesen auf sonnenbarsch ! ; )

leider hab ich noch immer keinen karpfen gelandet, hatte noch mal einen run aber ausser grossbrassen ging nichts auf meine boilies, werds mal mit ner anderen farbe probieren aber geh ja auch nicht ne woche lang anfüttern! letztens als wir mal früher einpacken mussten, hatten wir natürlich nen karpfen vor den füssen sitzen der sich mit nem schwarm grossbrassen amüsierte... war aber nur mit der polar zu sehen gilles hatte ihn noch kurz dran aber der ging so ab dass er die bremse nicht aufbekam...  


wenn ich wieder mal länger am pc sitze gibt's auch ein paar fotos...

übrigens das mit schengen stimmt!!! wenn mann zur schleuse geht dort wo eigentlich die vegetation wieder ein bisschen anfängt dort befindet sich ein etwa 70cm hoher meilenstein, von dort an bis etwa hundert meter hinter der schleuse (meilenstein ist aber sehr schlecht zu erkennen, liegt zur hälfte in der mosel) kann mann schon ab dem 1.juni angeln... machs alle jahre wieder und hatte noch nie probleme, must nur halt früh da sein denn die besten plätze sind gleich weg... gefangen werden unterhalb der schleuse vor allem rapfen, brassen, barben und ab und zu aale, welse und zander ( für zander muss es allerdings sehr heiss sein... fragt mich jetzt nicht wie es mit mindermassen ist hab keine ahnung auch nicht was die schonzeiten dort anbelangt... aber wäre eh besser die fische in der mosel zu lassen und das nicht nur wegen dem bestand...

also bis dann, geh morgen früh noch mal barsche stressen...


----------



## Lago (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mmm, woher weißt du das eigentlich mit dem ab 1.juni da angeln, weil irgendwie hab ich da ein bisschen schiss, is ja nirgendswo schriftlich hinterlegt oder^^?

und wo ist das jetzt genau also dort wo die parkplätze sind in schengen? oder noch weiter rechts? und was verstehst du unter meilenstein, kann mir das net so richtig vorstellen?

und das mit den sonnenbarschen, kannste das mal kurz erläutern, hört sich interessant an


danke


----------



## Desperados (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
Also das mit den Sonnenbarschen klingt nicht nur interessant es ist interessant sehr sogar  
Gibt aber nicht viel zu erzählen, Sonnenbarsch dran und los ob Pose oder auf grund ultrafein oder mit 2 Drillingen sofort anschlagen oder 10 minuten warten anschlagen oder nicht,  u.s.w bissausbeute ist sehr gering. Aber da wird weiter getüftelt bis das klappt.
Und was den von Mike erwähnten Karpfen betrifft, der ging ab wie Schmitz Katze, konnte nicht schnell genug an der Bremse drehen.
Naja spätestens am Sonntag ist es meiner


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was soll an den Sonnenbarschen so anders sein...ist doch eine Köfi wie jeder anderer!?

mfg Flo


----------



## Desperados (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das denkst auch nur du


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was soll an einem Sonnenbarsch anders sein?


----------



## esox82 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> tjoar...gib ihm ne retourkutsche mit nem 1,20m Hecht am Don. am Stausee....Tja du wolltest ja nicht hier bleiben


 
lol,ja,müsste halt nur einen von 1,20m fangen:q


----------



## esox82 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> so nach ettlichen angelausflügen meld ich mich auch mal wieder... war jetzt meistens an der mosel und an den weihern in frankreich unterwegs... gab jetzt nicht unbedingt monsterfische aber den hecht für diese saison (70cm) hab ich draussen ; ) einige barsche gabs auch jetzt fehlt nur noch zander und wels, aber das wird schon klappen hab dieses jahr ja genug moselufer zu befischen ; )
> 
> ...


 




Wo genau geht ihr denn immer an der franz. Mosel? Kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus.Die Aussenkurve bei Cattenom soll ja sehr fischreich sein......
Zum Karpfenangeln geht ihr am besten an den Lac de Mirgenbach.
Das mit Schengen klingt komisch, es gehört ja doch zu Luxemburg also unterliegt es den Grenzgewässerbestimmungen|kopfkrat


----------



## **bass** (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

also was am sonnenbarsch anders ist ist dass es glaub ich nach dem katzenwels der besch... köderfisch ist den es gibt...  ist halt nur wo sie in sehr grossen mengen vorkommen, werden sie auch gern gegessen... mach mal ein test am baggersee hängst du nen sonnenbarsch ran und versuchst mal nen fisch damit zu fangen... ; )
was noch komischer war, war je zerfetzter bzw. je luft und sonnengetrockneter die sonnenbarsche waren umso besser fing mann damit ; )

bei uns heist die ecke in schengen auch noch niemandsland, also  nehm ich mal an da will sich niemand drum kümmern, aber wenn du in nem angelladen mal nachfragen würdest werden sie dir das selbe sagen... weis auch nicht wie ich den stein jetzt anders erklären soll ist halt nen rechteckiger stein der oben spitz zusammenläuft und ist braun, wenn du mal dahin gehst wirst du ihn gleich sehen... und der ist halt da wo die ersten hecken wieder anfangen... am besten schaus dir selbst an... bzw. geh am ersten juni dahin und schau dir an wo die angler sitzen... es wird sogar gesagt dass mann dort kenen schein braucht!

@esox
ich kenn die fr. mosel auch nicht bin ja noch am entdecken, hab mir letztens die strecke von schengen bis konz (fr) angeschaut sieht aber nicht unbedingt einladend aus, hab aber schon dort nen freund entdeckt der da wieder die ü20 kg karpfen jagt! hatte auch mal ein foto von ihm reingestellt... und der angelt immer noch gleich...

mirgenbach da muss ich auch noch hin aber kenn mich halt nicht unbedingt gut dort aus, mein gps bringt mich zwar überall hinn, aber bei all den seen überall muss mann noch den richtigen finden!  oder anders treffen veranstalten und uns dahin führen ; )


----------



## **bass** (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

achja jetzt wo ich dran denke, glaub die schleuse gehört nicht einmal mehr zu schengen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, glaub das war so ein gemeinschaftsprojekt, und in diesem niemandsland wurde ja auch damals dieser schengenkontrakt für europa unterschrieben...

also keine ahnung, sitzen auf jedenfall seit über zwanzig jahren dort angler und es wurde noch niemand protokolliert! du darfst aber nicht auf die schleuse, glaub du musst 20 meter abstand halten


----------



## esox82 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war heute zu meinem direkten Vorgesetzten beim Zoll und der erklärte mir das wie folgt:
Der Grenzstein, der im Wasser da steht,ist ein alter Grenzstein der Zollverwaltung.Auf der anderen Seite der Schleuse steht auch so ein Stein!Die Strecke zwischen den beiden Steinen wird von beiden Seiten verwaltet und ist im Grunde genommen Niemandsland!Jedoch ist es "erwünscht", dass man,wenn man an dieser Strecke angelt,entweder den lux. Grenzschein oder den franz. Moselschein hat.
Ab 20m vor und hinter der Schleuse ist Angelverbot!


Zum Lac de Mirgenbach kann ich dich mal führen,schwer zu finden ist er aber auch nicht.Du fährst einfach Richtung Eingang vom Kernkraftwerk, auf der linken Seite stehen dann die Türme und rechst befindet sich der See


----------



## Desperados (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist das nicht dieser zu gross geratene remerschener baggerweiher  ??  spinnfischen verboten und so ??


----------



## Lago (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so, jetzt weiß ich endlich was fürn stein du meinst "bass", war grad hin joggen, das ist dieser braune stein der in so nem "stern" steht... und genau so einen gibts auch auf der anderen seite der schleuse richtung frankreich? (ich war zu faul um dahin auch noch gucken zu gehn )


----------



## esox82 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> ist das nicht dieser zu gross geratene remerschener baggerweiher ?? spinnfischen verboten und so ??


 
jo,genau der ist es!spinnfischen ist verboten,ja, aber das angeln mit köfis nicht


----------



## esox82 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



moselhai schrieb:


> so, jetzt weiß ich endlich was fürn stein du meinst "bass", war grad hin joggen, das ist dieser braune stein der in so nem "stern" steht... und genau so einen gibts auch auf der anderen seite der schleuse richtung frankreich? (ich war zu faul um dahin auch noch gucken zu gehn )


 
ach so,den stein meint ihr...der,den die schengener abkommen darstellt?
nein,den meinte ich nicht.es stehen 2 kleine (50cm) hohe grenzsteine beim wasser und die markieren die influenzzonen der jeweiligen zollämter


----------



## Lago (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok wenn es der stein net ist , dann bin ich echt blind...ist der granzstein denn links oder rechts von dem von mir gemeinten"schengener abkommen" stein`? 

ich glaub ich bin echt blind


----------



## **bass** (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo esox hat recht! glaubt ihr mir jetzt?! ; )

@moselhai

wie wärs wenn du dich mal bei die brücke stellst und gehst dann zu fuss am ufer (nicht auf der promenade) bis zur schleuse, wenn du ihn dann nicht findest stell ich ein foto rein ; )


----------



## **bass** (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ esox den see kenn ich aber wenn dort schon nicht spinnfischen kann hällt sich meine begeisterung in grenzen....


----------



## Lago (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> jo esox hat recht! glaubt ihr mir jetzt?! ; )
> 
> @moselhai
> 
> wie wärs wenn du dich mal bei die brücke stellst und gehst dann zu fuss am ufer (nicht auf der promenade) bis zur schleuse, wenn du ihn dann nicht findest stell ich ein foto rein ; )




bin ich gestern ich hab kein plan, vll will ich ihn auch nicht sehen, oder stell mir das falsch vor...oder ich bin nicht weitgenug gegangen...ich bin bis kurz hinter den abkommensstein gegangen,...ach egal#q#q#q#q


----------



## esox82 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> @ esox den see kenn ich aber wenn dort schon nicht spinnfischen kann hällt sich meine begeisterung in grenzen....


 
dachte nur halt,weil du noch keinen karpfen gefangen hast.die maximalgrösse dort liegt bei +/-20kg,grössere sind nicht drin,deswegen aber recht viele


----------



## esox82 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



moselhai schrieb:


> bin ich gestern ich hab kein plan, vll will ich ihn auch nicht sehen, oder stell mir das falsch vor...oder ich bin nicht weitgenug gegangen...ich bin bis kurz hinter den abkommensstein gegangen,...ach egal#q#q#q#q


 


wenn du von da an richtung kontz(fr) gehst,dann müsstest du auf den stein stossen


----------



## **bass** (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ein freund hat mir erzählöt dass dort vor allem kleine karpfen gefangen werden und mann auch noch sehr weit draussen angeln muss um sie zu fangen... aber gleich geht eh die mosel wieder auf ; )

@moselhai

... und spätestens wenn du in kontz angekommen bist weist du dass du ihn verpasst hast ; )


----------



## luke_dusk (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass: in den französichen weihern/see'en werden praktisch alle karpfen auf ein und den selben boilie geschmack+farbe gefangen. wollte das an anfang auch nicht glauben und hab einiges versucht, aber glaub mir nur mit der einen sorte sind gute fänge möglich. du kanst dort tagelang mit irgendwelchen boilies sitzen und nicht einen biss haben wenn du aber mit den richtigen boilies zur richtigen zeit nur 3-4 stunden angelst kanst du in dieser zeit meistens 1-2 karpfen landen. angle meistens nur von 18 uhr bis sonnenuntergang und gehe selten ohne wenigstens 1 run nach hause. 
hier in luxemburg im stau funktioniert diese eine sorte aber auch ganz gut..un in den weihern der eispiste vo kockelscheuer fange ich auch zimlich gut damit, wobei an diesen plätzen auch andere sorten gut fangen, nur eben in frankreich dort funktioniert fast nur die eine sorte. in einigen wochen werden dort die meisten weiher aber wieder derart verkrautet sein dass mit grundangeln an den meisten stellen nicht mehr viel geht. 

sonnenbarsche kommen wirklich in unglaublich grossen mengen in den weihern vor hab aber noch nie versucht sie anzuködern.. hab aber schon von leuten gehört die sie erfolgreich auf hecht einsetzen. 


für alle die mehr infos zu dem franz. schein und weihern haben wollen:
http://la-fraternelle.monsite.wanadoo.fr/


----------



## esox82 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Du kannst mir ganz gerne diese Sorte/Geschmack per PN schicken


----------



## **bass** (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

würde mich ja auch stark interressieren, bin jetzt bei scopex-banane angekommen ; )   mann darf aber auch nicht vergessen das ich nicht tagelang anfüttern gehe... und wenn ich mal zwei tage am selben platz sitze ist es schon fast ein wunder ; )   aber für nen tipp dankbar, obwohl ich fest dran glaube dass mit scopex was zu machen ist... hab sehr gute erfahrungen auf karpfen mit dem aroma gemacht, mal sehen...


----------



## esox82 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Scopex-Banane? Von Prologic? Ich hab mir mal die LT Fisch´n´Cherry geholt,mal kucken,ob die was sind


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ahhh Plumpsanglerinvasion


----------



## Lago (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh mann will endlich angeln  , aber lang ist's ja nemmer,.,


----------



## **bass** (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

keine ahnung so langsam müsstet ihr wissen, dass ich es nicht so mit markennamen habe ; ))) hatte auch so ein cherry ding... aber ausser brassen nix... und mit scopex hatte ich halt schon meine erfolge... hab auch nen platz gefunden wo ich viele karpfen drehen gesehen hab, nur fehlt mir jetzt nen monat lang die zeit nen richtigen ansitz zu starten : (
 
hab jetzt endlich den trick raus mit den barschen in manon, dropshot war die lösung! ******* war dass ich mir meine rute gebrochen habe : ( 
 danach musste ich es mit feederrute probieren aber hatte durch die weichheit der rute sehr viele fehlanschläge... aber naja dann gibt es halt nen grund ne neue matchrute zu holen ; ) 
konnte gestern trotzdem zwei ü 30cm verhaften , am wochende werd ich mal ein paar bilder reinsetzen...


----------



## Lago (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also bis wieviel meter vor der schleuse darf man angeln? war mal gucken, darf man da wo die ganzen steine aufgeschüttet sind noch hin oder ist das zu weit ?

und haben die in wasserbillig im dem angelladen auch fc vorfachschnur...bräuchte nämlich noch neue...vll weiß das einer von euch..


----------



## esox82 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Keine Ahnung,wie weit man da darf,hab in den Reglementen nur das hier gefunden:
7. jede Art des Fischfangs von [FONT=BAHGNB+TimesNewRoman,Italic,Times New Roman]Inseln, Brücken und den an das Wasser angrenzenden Teilen von Schleusen, Wehren, Kraftanlagen, Stegen und schwimmenden Anlegern [/FONT]aus


----------



## esox82 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



moselhai schrieb:


> und haben die in wasserbillig im dem angelladen auch fc vorfachschnur...bräuchte nämlich noch neue...vll weiß das einer von euch..


 

jop,haben die!
so weit ich weiss aber nur von gamakatsu in den stärken 0,22-0,31mm


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gamakatsu reicht auch Was will man anderes Komm jetzt ja nicht mit Berkley Vanish


----------



## Barsch41 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen,melde mich mal wieder bin gerade aus Norwegen zurück war sehr erfolgreich. Da man ja erst ab dem 15 Juni angeln darf habe ich schon etwas drillfeeling aufgenommen. Ein Freund von mir hat einen 20kg und 1,18m langen Heilbutt gefangen. Das Teil biss auf ein 10cm großen Gummifisch und an einer 100g Spinnrute,das war ein nervenaufreibender Drill. Konnte in einem Bergsee ein paar gute Bachforellen fangen,alle bissen auf ein Squirrel DD 67. Ich habe in einer früheren Post gelesen das es viele Rapfen in der Mosel geben soll. Habe die immer ganz gut in Mulde und Elbe gefangen,auf einen blau weißen Gummifisch von Cannelle und auf Spöket Falkfish in blau silber und schwarz silber in 10 und 18g. Die Saison fängt ja am 15 Juni an und wir lange geht die eigentlich und darf man mit dem Grenzgewässerschein auch im Stausee von Vianden angeln?  MfG und Petri Heil


----------



## esox82 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Gamakatsu reicht auch Was will man anderes Komm jetzt ja nicht mit Berkley Vanish


 
Doch Berkley Vanish
Nee, Gamakatsu ist schon super!


----------



## esox82 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Barsch41 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,melde mich mal wieder bin gerade aus Norwegen zurück war sehr erfolgreich. Da man ja erst ab dem 15 Juni angeln darf habe ich schon etwas drillfeeling aufgenommen. Ein Freund von mir hat einen 20kg und 1,18m langen Heilbutt gefangen. Das Teil biss auf ein 10cm großen Gummifisch und an einer 100g Spinnrute,das war ein nervenaufreibender Drill. Konnte in einem Bergsee ein paar gute Bachforellen fangen,alle bissen auf ein Squirrel DD 67. Ich habe in einer früheren Post gelesen das es viele Rapfen in der Mosel geben soll. Habe die immer ganz gut in Mulde und Elbe gefangen,auf einen blau weißen Gummifisch von Cannelle und auf Spöket Falkfish in blau silber und schwarz silber in 10 und 18g. Die Saison fängt ja am 15 Juni an und wir lange geht die eigentlich und darf man mit dem Grenzgewässerschein auch im Stausee von Vianden angeln? MfG und Petri Heil


 


Hallo und Petri zu der erfolgreichen Strecke!
Mit dem Grenzgewässerschein darfst du nicht in Vianden am Stausee angeln, dafür brauchst du einen anderen Schein:
4. *[FONT=BAHHGB+TimesNewRoman,Bold,Times New Roman]FES für den Bereich des Stausees in Vianden*[/FONT]: Der Jahresschein zu 24,79 € wird auf Anfrage von der SEO, 2, rue Pierre d'Aspelt, L-1142 Luxemburg, ausgestellt. 
Vom 1.6. bis 30.9.: FES für Touristen: 12,50 € für 2 Wochen. Erhältlich beim Verkehrsverein, Victor Hugo Haus in Vianden. 


Angeln darfst du vom 15.6. bis zum 1.3. exclusive. Hinzu kommen noch die Schonzeiten für Bafo,Äsche,Zander und Hecht
Mosel und Sauer:
Bafo geschont vom 1.10-15.6
Äsche, Zander und Hecht geschont vom 1.1.-15.6.

Our:
Allgemaines Fangverbot: 1.1-15.6.
Äsche: 1.1-1.5.
Bafo: 1.10.-1.4.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vanish kannste direkt mit der Fireline in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## utschebebes (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi zusammen will am 15 auch mal mein glück in wasserbillig versuchen wo genau bekomm ich den erlaubnisschein und wo fängt man dort am besten forellen


----------



## Desperados (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

?????????????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

1) erzählr dir wohl keiner hotspots
2) wenn du Wasserbillig siehtst wirst du das mit den Forellen wohl abhaken
3) schein bekommst du 100m weiter in der Touri-Info


----------



## esox82 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Vanish kannste direkt mit der Fireline in die Tonne kloppen


 
lol,hast aber nicht gemeckert als ich dir 50cm davon gegeben hab,als du die Gamakatsu abgerissen hast


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin so schrott von dir gewohnt


----------



## esox82 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schrott? du warst froh,als du meine vanish bekommen hattest,nachdem deine hochgelobte gamakatsu sich verabschiedet hat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tja Vanish hat keine 2min länger gehalten


----------



## Lago (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kack hochwasser...wollte nach schengen aber ging gar nix, mosel war eher wie ein wildbach

frage...wie verbindet ihr fluocarbonvorfach mit der hauptschnur, bzw wie verbindet ihr nen snap bzw wirbel wo der köder dran kommt mit dem fluocarbonvorfach  

bin mir bei meiner konstruktion net so ganz sicher ob das wirklich sicher hält...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mit einem Knoten


----------



## Lago (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

;/(#q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

FC und Hauptschnur mit dem Doppelten Grinnerknoten und Snap oder Wirbel meist mit Clinchknoten , Klammerknoten oder Palomarknoten.

Nicht verzweifeln

mfg Flo


----------



## Lago (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|wavey:vielen dank meister, und wer ist deiner meinung nach der beste von den 3 wirbel verbindungsknoten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmmm..mache meistens den Klammerknoten


----------



## Lago (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok meister, danke#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Flo passt oder von mir aus auch Florian


----------



## Lago (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok flo #6

du kannst mich entweder Jens nennen, oder einfach nur Angelgott:vik: oder moselhai, aber das kommt dumm, einen immer mit moselhai anzuschwätzen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

*Alles klar* *Angelgöttin Jens*


----------



## Lago (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so, das hier ist jetzt *definitiv *mein letzter post hier, das ist mir definitiv zu unsympatisch hier #hwinkewinke flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

looooooool nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Lago (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:k ma sehn 

ich fahr heute übrigens in wasserbillig, hab mir fluo gekauft, und illexwobbler, wusste gar net dass die jetzt auch illex da haben,war ja schon länger ewig nemmer da gewesen... 

musste feststellen, angeln ist teilweise ein nicht sehr billiges hobby


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tja wenn man weiß wo man kauft sind selbst (illex) Wobbler nicht  teuer


----------



## Lago (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und wo |evil:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Im Land der aufgehenden Sonne, Nippon Jens Nippon


----------



## Lago (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok, wenn ich das nächste mal bedarf hab guck ich mal, hab jetzt erst mal genug:g


----------



## esox82 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo:
dass die Schnur bei dir gerissen ist,hat mit deinen anglerischen "Fähigkeiten" zu tun,nicht mit der Schnur


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Genau, und das du bis auf 1-2 Mal immer schlechter fingst als ich, mit deiner


----------



## **bass** (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und wie sieht's aus in schengen... hat jemand was gefangen?
hatte heute morgen nochmal kurz zeit und ging für drei stunden barsche ärgern hatten auch gut gebissen, und so konnte ich wieder einige auf dropshot, mit meiner neuen rute verhaften ; )


----------



## Lago (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

warst du in schengen? ich war jetzt gestern vorgestern 2 mal dort net sooolange, war nix bei mir...kein plan, 2 andere hatten auch nix die ich gefragt hab... werd vll nachher oder morgen nomma gehn...aber hatte noch net mals nen biss hab alles durchprobiert an wobblern , usw


----------



## **bass** (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein war in manon...

kunstköder kannst du getrost zuhause lassen... bis auf nen zufallsfang wirst du dort nicht sehr erfolgreich sein... ausser natürlich du hättest ein boot und könntest näher ans wehr...

versuchs auf brassen und barben mit futterkorb... oder einfache grundmontagen mit wurm und fischfetzen, montiere nur dein blei an nem seitenarm mit ner geringeren tragkraft als deine hauptschnur denn du wirst dort oft nach nem biss hängen bleiben...

versuchs gleich dort wo die betonwand anfängt, oder dort wo der ruhige teil reinströmt... und immer auf distanz...

du kannst dort auch schöne zander fangen nur leider halten diese sich genau hinter diesem weg auf der in die mosel führt vom wehr aus... glaub mir dort stapeln sie sich ; ) habs mit eigenen augen gesehen...


----------



## Ronacts (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Flo

Und heute deinen Schein bestanden?

Habe dieses Jahr schon einige gute Fänge in der Mosel biei Trier landen können.
Naja vielleicht trifft man sich ja jetzt mal.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

BESTANDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 0 Fehler

War heute schon kurz an der Mosel und konnte prompt einen 50cm Zander zum Biss überreden. Wir könne auch mal was ausmachen Ronny

mfg Flo


----------



## Barsch41 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen, kann mir jemand eine gute geflochtene Schnur empfehlen.
Habe Cora Zoom und Fireline sind aber irgendwie *******, ständig Verwicklungen und Knoten. War heute in Saarbrücken, habe mir eine Spinnrute geholt Daiwa Silvercreek 2,40m 10-40g. Was brauch man eigentlich für eine Erlaubnis für die deutsche Mosel so für Trier Fischerreischein habe ich.


----------



## Desperados (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

powerpro


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nehme Spider Wire oder da Optimum aber teurer eine Gamakatsu. Jupp brauchst den Moselschein...Satuhaltung gibt es wohl keine mehr, da stark begrenzt und hatte Glück und knnte noch einen der letzten Gesammtscheine für die Mosel abgreifen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs

Also ich habe den Schein von Konrad-Adenauer Brücke bis Staustufe Detzem, weil ich eh nicht so weit fahren will.
Bin übrigens heute Abend wieder unterwegs.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ronny, wenn Deutschland nicht spielen würde, kämme ich vorbei.
Aber morgen bin ich wieder unterwegs

mfg Flo


----------



## luke_dusk (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> nein war in manon...
> 
> kunstköder kannst du getrost zuhause lassen... bis auf nen zufallsfang wirst du dort nicht sehr erfolgreich sein... ausser natürlich du hättest ein boot und könntest näher ans wehr...
> 
> ...


 
genau hinter diesem weg auf der in die mosel führt vom wehr aus... ?'?
weis gar nicht was du damit meinst.. im seitenarm direkt unter dem wehr? unter dieser rappeligen brücke? dort wo das wasser in 2 seiten geteilt ist.. oder oberhalb vom wehr?
dort gibts auch anständige welse.. auf spinner gehn die antscheinent recht gut.


----------



## eifelangler (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi alle zusammen
Melde mich nach langer zeit auch wieder. Habe am Wochenende auch wieder mit ein Paar Freunden eine angel tour gemacht in an einem Forellen see. Das Lustige ist ich habe einen  85 cm Wels gehackt auf Blinker. Sogar der Besitzer des Sees war erstaunt weil es ein reiner Forellen see ist und er auch nicht weis wie der da rein kommt. leider hatte der Wels einen großen Pilz befall so das ich ihn leider nicht mehr die Freiheit geben konnte  
hab ihn dann mal ausgenommen und mir den Magen angeschaut der auch schon halb zerfressen war durch irgend ein Pilz. habe mit Pilzbefall nicht so die ahnung werde aber in den nächsten tagen mal ein Bild vom Magen und dem wels reinsetzen.

aber eine andere frage. wollte nächstes Jahr auch den Anglerschein machen, Was kostet das ca. und bei welchem amt mus ich mich dafür anmelden ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gebe dir einen Tipp mach den Schein bei Otto. Die Kurse sind in Robbys Angelladen in Ehrang. Otto macht seinen Shop echt gut, hat die niedrigsteDurchfallquote aus ganz Deutschland. Kostet dich ~150€ dazu dann noch der Jahresfischereischein für 5 Jahre 35€ und halt die Gewässerkarten Mosel z.b. 60€.

Wenn du noch fragen hast kann ich dir auch gerne über PN was dazu erzählen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Mike: Alles gute zum Geburtstag.

mfg Flo


----------



## saja22 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
ich habe einige Seiten zuvor irgendwas mit angeln in frankreich gelesen!
Könnte mir da jemand infos geben z.B. wo kriegt man überall diesen Angelschein für Cattenom (Mosel und Weiher)?
Wäre über jede Info dankbar!!!

MfG


----------



## Desperados (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in jedem angelladen in luxgb.


----------



## saja22 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

verstehe ich nicht so ganz. wieso sollen luxemburger einen angelschein für frankreich haben?


----------



## Desperados (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja weil das so ist , hat ja auch fast jeder laden japanköder |kopfkrat  DENKE MAL DAS LIEGT DARAN DAS JEDER 2 LUXEMBURGER AUCH IN FRANKREICH ANGELT.
ist eben ein kleines land da liegts eben nahe auch grenzüberschreitent zu angeln  :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm....glaube gehe gleich mal an die Mosel runter, ein bischen auf Zander angeln


----------



## saja22 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also könnte ich dann auch in dem laden in wasserbillig einen schein für frankreich kaufen?verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Ronacts (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hmm....glaube gehe gleich mal an die Mosel runter, ein bischen auf Zander angeln


 
du bist ja fies :q


----------



## Desperados (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@saja22   jop, sogar der müsste welche haben  aber 00352748261 wählen und nachfragen op er noch welche hatt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> du bist ja fies :q


 
Fies wäre wenn ich erzähle das ich das eigtl. jeden Tag mache:q


----------



## saja22 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> @saja22   jop, sogar der müsste welche haben  aber 00352748261 wählen und nachfragen op er noch welche hatt.



Habe dort mal angfragt aber sie haben überhaupt keine scheine!
Weißt du denn wo man den schein in frankreich bekommt?


----------



## luke_dusk (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



saja22 schrieb:


> Habe dort mal angfragt aber sie haben überhaupt keine scheine!
> Weißt du denn wo man den schein in frankreich bekommt?


in frankreich bekomst du den in manom im silure.


----------



## **bass** (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo leute,
und nachträglich danke für den glückwunsch ; )

@luke
gleich am wehr geht so ne wand runter etwa 30m vom ufer aus und endet als treppe, dort ist ein sehr ruhiger teil, den mann eigentlich nur vom wehr aus beangeln könnte wenn mann denn nur dürfte, auf jedenfall wenn du mal ein bisschen illegal dort über das gitter steigst und dort runter schaust weist du was ich meine ; ) mann kann zwar vom ufer aus bis über diese mauer werfen, aber das ist auch schon alles, wenn du nicht gerade mit ner 70er schnur angelst wirst du eh gleich abreissen, d.h soviel, wie unmöglich, ausser du hast ein boot...

na gilles gehst du morgen angeln? hab nämlich morgen frei und werd wohl noch ein bisschen die räuber stressen gehen, im moment gehen sie recht gut auch die hechte ; ) muss wohl auch auf fluocarbon beim dropshoten umsteigen, hab bereits das dritte mal abgerissen bekommen... und das auf 5 cm köder... die sache mit den welsen hat sich auch erledigt, es gibt sie im see! habs mit eigenen augen gesehen..., und hab nen schönes foto von nem meteraal gesehen so dick wie ein arm

werd morgen meinen vermutlich letzten versuch starten, und dann muss mal wieder anfangen werden, die zander in der mosel zu suchen bzw. zu ärgern... hab da aber schon die eine oder andere ahnung ; )))))


----------



## saja22 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, kann man denn mit dem französischen schein auch aus dem boot angeln oder gilt der nur vom festland?


----------



## **bass** (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das kann ich dir nicht sagen darüber weis gilles ( desperados) mehr, glaub aber dass das der selbe schein ist...


----------



## Desperados (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop darfst du 
Und mike ehm, klar bin ich morgen unterwegs und rat mal was ich am sonntag machen werde


----------



## BlackLions (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so Leute, der Countdown läuft. Am Sonntag gehts los. :-=:vik:


----------



## Barsch41 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War heute mal ein bisschen an der Mosel fischen, bei Mertert so am Ufer und in dem Becken wo die Syr reinfließt. Habe alles ausprobiert Spinner,Gummifisch und Wobbler.
Alles was ich gefangen habe war eine kapitale Slipeinlage, bei der ich einige Minuten gebraucht habe um die wieder vom Haken zu bekommen.
Ist kein schlechter Fang für den Saisonstart.

                                          MfG


----------



## luke_dusk (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie ists so bei euch gelaufen gestern?

habe den ganzen tag am stausee vom boot aus geangelt, habs mal mit drop-shop auf zander versucht. erfolglos. gegen mittag habe ich dan auf köderfisch gewechselt und auf hecht geanget. nach 2 stunden biss dan auch ein 67er. danch noch ein biss aber  der anschlag ging ins leere.. 
diese woche steht dan zander-angeln in der mosel auf dem programm


----------



## esox82 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi!
war gestern auch mit einem kumpel los.morgens haben wir es auf barsch/zander/hecht usw versucht...erfolglos...am nachmittag haben wir´s mit der feeder versucht und 5 klodeckel von 41-50cm gefangen
morgen versuche ich mal vom büro aus zu angeln


----------



## Desperados (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich war von 5 bis 23 am wass und alles was ich gefangen hab waren 6 kleine döbel morgens um 5 2 kleine zupfer gespürt am gummifisch und beim drop-shoten ein einziger biss bei dem meinem köder das schwanzteil geklaut wurde. ansonsten noch eine attacke direkt vor meinen füssen oben in der sauer von einer forelle die erwischte den wobbler leider nicht richtig und abends noch mal das gleiche spiel mit nem grossen rapfen.
Naja was will man machen


----------



## BlackLions (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute,

wir waren gestern von 07:00 - 18:00Uhr an der Sauer.

Ergebniss:

1 Aal 75cm mit Bienenmade
2 Nasen 42cm mit Futterkorb und Mais
1 Döbel 45cm  mit Futterkorb und Mais

und leider auch 3 ausgeschlitze.

Ab 18:30 Uhr dann in Mertert im Hafen. Aber absolut tote Hose. Nur sehr viel Gegenwind und ein vorbeiziehendes Gewitter. Um kurz nach 20:00 Uhr war dann schluss mit lustig.

Gruß
Uwe & Moni


----------



## luke_dusk (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war gestern wieder an der mosel, 19-23 uhr..
zuerst versucht blenkerten zu fangen, die wollen aber noch nicht sorecht hatte nach 1.5 stunden nur 5stück.
damit hab ichs dan auf zander versucht und was ich dan erlebt habe.. 
die pose war kaum im wasser da biss schon der erste, leider nur ein kleiner von um die 40cm, gleich danach der 2te 45cm, und darauf noch einer und wieder einer, alles inerhalb einer stunde, das ganze ging solange bis ich keine köderfische mehr hatte. köder war jedesmal höchstens 10 min. im wasser! der grösste zander brachte es alerdings nur auf 55cm. hätte ich noch blenkerten gehabt hätte weiter fangen können. 
als ich keine fköder mehr hatte versuchte ichs noch mit den zerfetzten fischen mit denen ich schon gefangen hatte, jedoch erfolglos. also montierte ich um auf gummifisch. nach einer halben stunde kurz vor 23 uhr dan wieder ein biss, ein riesen barsch von 51 cm!! direkt vor meinen füssen.
alle fische , bis auf einen zander, sind aber wieder zurückgesetzt worden.
wären die zander nur etwas grösser gewesen.. soeinen bissrausch habe ich jedoch schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.

jedenfals scheinen die Zander guten nachwuchs bekommen zu haben, und die eltern schwimmer ja auch irgendwou..


----------



## esox82 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir waren gestern von 07:00 - 18:00Uhr an der Sauer.
> 
> ...


 

hi uwe!
dann haben wir uns gerade so verpasst.
wir saßen bis 18uhr am merterter hafen und konnten,wie oben bereits erwähnt,5 klodeckel fangen
am montag gehen wir wieder dahin und versuchen unser glück auf schleie und aal


----------



## Desperados (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

51er barsch, petri luke dusk wo war denn das ??


----------



## luke_dusk (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> 51er barsch, petri luke dusk wo war denn das ??


 
danke, aber werd die stellen natürlich nicht öffentlich verraten..


----------



## BlackLions (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> hi uwe!
> dann haben wir uns gerade so verpasst.
> wir saßen bis 18uhr am merterter hafen und konnten,wie oben bereits erwähnt,5 klodeckel fangen
> am montag gehen wir wieder dahin und versuchen unser glück auf schleie und aal




Schade,....
Wie geschrieben, bei uns nicht ein Biss.:c
Vorne an der Sauermündung hat auch einer innerhalb 1ner Stunde 6 Zander ab 45cm Größe gefangen. Immer schön an der Mauer entlang mit nem GuFi. Hat uns Gerard erzählt.


----------



## Desperados (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht öffentlich ?? na dann eben per pn  hehe


----------



## luke_dusk (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nixda. #c

#h


----------



## esox82 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Schade,....
> Wie geschrieben, bei uns nicht ein Biss.:c
> Vorne an der Sauermündung hat auch einer innerhalb 1ner Stunde 6 Zander ab 45cm Größe gefangen. Immer schön an der Mauer entlang mit nem GuFi. Hat uns Gerard erzählt.


 

Ach so,ihr ward beim Einlauf? Ich war im Hafen selbst. Werde es am Montag wieder dort versuchen, diesmal aber auf Zander...mal kucken, ob sich da was tut
mfg Andy


----------



## BlackLions (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> Ach so,ihr ward beim Einlauf? Ich war im Hafen selbst. Werde es am Montag wieder dort versuchen, diesmal aber auf Zander...mal kucken, ob sich da was tut
> mfg Andy



Hi Andy,....im Hafen haben ne ganze Menge Leute gesessen. Seit wann darf man da angeln?|kopfkrat

Montag haben wir leider keine Zeit,...sonst wären wir vorbei gekommen. #t
Bei uns geht es erst Dienstag an der Sauer wieder los.:m


----------



## esox82 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Hi Andy,....im Hafen haben ne ganze Menge Leute gesessen. Seit wann darf man da angeln?|kopfkrat
> 
> Montag haben wir leider keine Zeit,...sonst wären wir vorbei gekommen. #t
> Bei uns geht es erst Dienstag an der Sauer wieder los.:m


 

In den Hafen darf man eigentlich nur rein fahren, wenn man da eigentlich nur als Anlieger oder Lieferant. Da ich aber dort im Zollamt arbeite, darf ich da rein fahren, um zu angeln. 
Das angeln im Hafen entlang der Mosel ist erlaubt, nur im Hafenbecken, also wo die Schiffe ent- und beladen werden, ist es verboten.....Dort habe ich aber Forellen beim Rauben
und ganze Karpfenfamilien beim Sonnen gesehen 
Am Dienstag muss ich leider wieder arbeiten, da kann ich leider erst ab 17Uhr angeln gehen


----------



## BlackLions (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute,

waren gestern mal wieder an die Sauer feedern. 

Ergebniss:

19 Barben zwischen 50 und 65cm.
Einige hatten großen Bissverletzungen von einem Hecht,... und ich meine einen großen Hecht, die aber relativ gut verheilt waren. So konnten wir alle wieder zurücksetzen. :m
Die Größe der Bissspuren deutet auf eine Hechtgröße so im Meterbereich hin.:c
Forellen und Äschen waren keine da. |kopfkrat
Dafür aber eine Schnappschildkröte mit einem Durchmesser von ungefähr 25cm. Wehe dem der die fängt.
Und natürlich, mal wieder seit Jahren, ein Kontrolleur. Der hat beide Seiten der Sauer kontrolliert, war aber ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## BubbleFish (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin zusammen!

Weiss von Euch jemand wo man in Luxemburg gut auf Aal angeln kann?

Danke vorab!

Dennis


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jaaa!!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## BubbleFish (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich liebe detailierte Aussagen! #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich habe genau auf deine FRage geantwortet, du fragtest nur ob wir welche kennen, aber nicht wo diese sind

mfg Flo


----------



## BubbleFish (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, ja, ja, das alte Forum Spielchen... 

Also:
An welchen luxemburgischen Gewaessern kann man wohl gut Aal angel? Bzw. wo gibt es an den Fluessen gute Ecken?

Ist das jetzt so besser formuliert?

(Man ist lernfaehig)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In allen sowohl Sauer als auch der Mosel. Stellen inder Sauer wird dir wohl keiner verraten, aber in der Mosel, ist es mehr oder weniger egal wo du fischst. Klar gibt es auch dort die ein ode andere Stelle wo an mehr fängt, aber die Aal ziehen eigtl. am Ende der Steinpackungen lang und suchen dort nach Beute. Da sich diese Steinpackungen abe die ganze Mosel langziehen ist es mehr oder weniger egal wo du angelst. 

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi!
war auch mal wieder los
Ergebnis:
8 Brassen um die 40cm
2 Mini-Barsche
Unmengen von Rotaugen und -federn und
2 schöne Schleien!
mfg Andy


----------



## BlackLions (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nabend...:vik:

Unser "bescheidenes" Ergebniss:

Monika = 3 Brassen + 2 Nasen #6

Ich = :c

Nächstes Mal bin ich wieder am Zug.

Gruß
Uwe

Ps.: Samstag + Sonntag geht´s nach Reiler zum Fischerfest. Mal sehn was die Forellen sagen.


----------



## BubbleFish (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Flo

Schoenen Dank erstmal! Sauer faellt eher aus, da nur eine Angel. Gut fuer Spinner aber nicht fuer den Ansitz.

Ich werde wohl mal nach nem schoenen Plaetzchen an der Mosel gucken...

Hast Du ne Idee wo ich die Scheine fuer die Moselstrecken Trier - Detzem bekomme und was der Spass kostet? Wenn ich eh an die Mosel gehe brauch ich ja nicht bis Lux. fahren!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Trier-Detzem ist ausverkauft. Der Spaß koste 30€! Denn Schein musst du schon im September beim Pächter bestellen oder eben bei deinem Angelgerätehändler. Mit Glück bekommst du noch einen Gesamzmoselschein Grenze zu Lux.-Koblenz der kostet 60€. Ruf mal bei Robbys Angelladen und co. an. 

Zur Sauer, dort habe ich schon mit einer Rute mehr gefangen, als mit 2 in der Mosel. Wenn man weiß wo und wie, reicht eine Rute dicke.

mfg Flo


----------



## BubbleFish (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Besten Dank!

Muss schon sagen, dass es hier schwerer ist mal angel zu duerfen als den Fisch zu finden! Limitierte Scheine, hinter jeder Kurve neue Gesetze, nach Feierabend kein Nachtangeln...

Die Sauer werde ich wohl mal versuchen, wenn der Kollege aus Lux. mitkommt. Dann haben wir immerhin doppelte Chancen!:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sauer ist schwer, man muss nur wissen wie? Beim Aal entscheiden teilweise 30cm ob man gut fängt oder schneidert. 

Darfür ist der Bestand hier besser und es geht nicht zu wie am Puff

mfg Flo


----------



## mastercane (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen,

netter Topic mit vielen guten Tipps 

Ich möchte dieses Wochenende mit einem Freund für ein, zwei Wochen an die Mosel bei Luxemburg fahren. Hatte die Ecke rund um Stadtbredimus ins Auge gefasst.

Kennt jemand von euch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten (Pensionen etc.) in der Ecke oder kann mir einen Link geben wo ich suchen kann?

Alternativ würde ich mich auch örtlich einige km verlegen wenn es anderswo bessere Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt, bin da flexibel.

Hotel oder Camping ziehe ich preislich / wetterbedingt nur notfalls in Betracht, es sei denn jemand kennt ein Hotel das auch in der jetzigen Saison günstig ist...

Ein schönes Wochenende allerseits,
Daniel


----------



## esox82 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Daniel und willkommen im Board!
Also hier z.B. ein Hotel in Ehnen:
http://www.hotels.lu/Hotels/Centre/English/Bamb_eng.html
hier einige in Remich:
http://www.saint-nicolas.lu/
http://www.hotel-vignes.lu/
http://www.hotel-la-foret.lu/
und hier einige in Wormeldange:
http://www.hotels.lu/Hotels/Moselle/English/koeppchen.jpg
http://www.relaisdupostillon.lu/

die liegen alle entlang der Mosel und sind Nachbardörfer von Stadtbredimus.Pensionen kenne ich auf Anhieb jetzt keine in der Gegend.
mfg Andy


----------



## mastercane (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Andy,

vielen Dank schonmal!

Falls noch jemand Pensionen oder andere günstigere Unterkünfte für zwei Personen kennt - her damit 

mfg
Daniel


----------



## esox82 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Daniel:
habt ihr ne Bleibe fürs WE gefunden?
mfg Andy


----------



## Desperados (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na wie siehts denn mit den fischen bei euch aus ?? 
bei mier jedenfalls viel zu ruhig


----------



## esox82 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war jetzt ein paar tage lang eine stelle anfüttern...am samstag versuche ich dort mal mein glück auf karpfen...mal sehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Holst du mich mit? Kann ja leider immer noch nicht angeln -.-


----------



## **bass** (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na leute?! geht keiner angeln, jetzt hat sich bei mir endlich die arbeit gelegt und wollte mir hier ein paar tipps holen... aber ich seh dass noch immer grosse geheimnisse mit den plätzenn gemacht werden ; ) ihr könntet aber wenigstens die stadt oder das dorf verraten ; ) musst ja nicht gleich den baum oder den stein an der kaimauer beschreiben ; ))) wo mann was fängt...

werd mich mal kurz fassen hier noch ein paar bilder aus frankreich, eine von den boilie brassen, der sonnenbarschhecht glaub der war 70 oder so, und ne megarotfeder von 41cm


----------



## **bass** (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und hier ein paar barsche die ersten alle auf wobbler danach alles auf dropshot, und die neue rute gleich mit nem 47er barsch eingeweiht ; )


----------



## **bass** (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und noch ein paar


----------



## **bass** (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gestern konnte ich auch noch mal zwei stunden an die mosel und konnt dort ein paar barsch dropshoten... wo??? in remerschen ; )


----------



## **bass** (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so jetzt haben wir mal wieder farbe im thread, werd morgen losziehen und mit stecckrute angeln, wobei morgens eine auf aal ausliegt (es werden im moment nämlich sehr viele gefangen, da merkt mann dann wieder dass die mosel schmutziger  wird), mittags auf karpfen, uns gegen abend werd ich dann zwei ruten auf raubfisch auslegen mal sehen was geht... gilles wenn du zeit oder lust hast werd am mittwoch nochmal losziehen sag bescheid! jetze geh ich mir aber erst mal wieder den schein holen der ist vorgestern  nämlich abgelaufen ; (

 also mann sieht sich petri heil


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Würde auch gerne fischen, nur die gebrochene Schulter macht mir min. noch 2 Wochen einen Strich durch die Rechnung!

mfg Flo


----------



## BlackLions (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute,

wir waren am 5./6. beim Fischerfest in Reiler. War eine klasse Veranstaltung.
Mit der II. Mannschaft haben wir Platz 1. belegt. In der Einzelwertung den 3´ten, 4´ten, 10´ten und 13´ten Platz. Die Gesamtanzahl der Angler lag bei 51.
Das ganze war rundum gelungen. Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei.

Am Sonntag gehts aber mal wieder an die Mosel/Sauer. Mal sehen was da so geht.


----------



## esox82 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zu den schönen fischen,mike!


----------



## **bass** (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

war ja gestern los leider mit mässigem erfolg, wollte in wormeldange an diesem bootsanleger angeln, da ich dachte der wäre ausser betrieb, hab da einige tage gut boilliies reingeschmissen um nen karpfen zu erwischen. doch leider war der nicht ausser betrieb! und so wechselte ich dann meinen platz gegen 11 uhr, da hatte dann nämlich schon das dritte boot angelegt und meine moral lag schon fast am boden...

dann gings ab nach stadtbredimus, konnte auch prompt ein paar barsche fangen, danach han ich mich dann an nem platz installiert, bekam zwei mal auf grund abgerissen, und drei mal an der steckrute, waren jedesmal aale! danach etwas grober montiert (so grob es denn geht an ner feeder ; )) und erwischte dann auch noch nen etwa 80ger aal, ein wels auch dabei, und eben noch weitere barsche... weisfische bekam ich keine zu sehen...

jetzt geht's nach rosport

und flo, das ist ja mal ne vredammte sch... verletzung, wünsch dir gute besserung! so hast du halt zeit dein ganzes gerät auf vordermann zu bringen...


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schöner fang,mike,petri!


----------



## BlackLions (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Heil zum Fang. :vik:


----------



## Desperados (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was denn ??
alles tot hier ??


----------



## chewapchici (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also, hab' heute an mehreren Stellen zwischen Schengen und Wasserbillig probiert, Gufi, Wobbler und Löffel. Gesamterfolg: 1 Blenkert am Nuller Löffel! Einige sehr zagwafte Bisse auf Gufi und ein Wobbler weniger. :g

Frage: wo sind die Fische hin?|kopfkrat

Die anderen Angelkollegen waren auch nicht gerade im Fangrausch soweit ich das gesehen habe, (es sei denn sie haben das gut unterdrückt.)

Gruss, Pat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich würde mich nicht fragen, wo die Fische hin sondern eher, was ich falsch mache! Es gibt genug gut Fische nur nicht genug gute Angler


----------



## chewapchici (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ahh Salut Flo, wie geht's mit der Schulter?

Tja, was mach' ich falsch? Keine Ahnung es ist das erste Mal, dass ich hierzulande angele und auch das erste Mal in der Mosel. Einen Blenkert zu löffeln ist doch schon mal was, oder :vik:. Da die anderen 8-10 angelnden Knaben auch nichts gescheites gelandet haben scheint es mir doch vielleicht nicht so der grosse Tag gewesen zu sein. Mehrere Leute haben mir mit Rat und Tat beigestanden, vor allem in Wasserbillig, hab zwar nichts gefangen aber nette Bekanntschaften gemacht.

Wie sollte ich es denn Deiner Meinung nach angehen?

Pat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Erst mal weiß ich nicht worauf nach deinen Ködern schätze ich hauptsache Zähne. Eine Spinner ein zu kurbeln, kann jeder. Einen Gummifisch oder Wobbler zu führen erfodert dann schon mehr Übung und Erfahrung.

Och die Schulter würde gerne angeln, nur der Arzt sagt noch nein.

Auf die bekanntschaften die man so in Wasserbillig macht, kann ich dankbar verzichten Da hat man die geballte Erfahrung an unwaidmännischkeit und Forellenpuffanglern auf einem Haufen die unsere ganze Region zu bieten hat.

Angeln ist eine Sach der Erfahrung. Nur finde es immer witzig wie viele über Bestände meckern und selbst die schlechtesten Angler sind. Diese Angler könnte man an ein Top Gewässer stellen und sie würden trotzdem meckern. Ich mache mir mehr gedanken was ich falsch gemacht, dadurch kann ich was an der Situation verbessern, anstatt immer nur über den Bestand zu meckern.

mfg Flo


----------



## chewapchici (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm , weiss zwar jetzt immer noch nicht wie oder wo ich hier angeln soll aber zumindest sollen ja mal genügend Fische da sein, das ist zumindest schon mal ein guter Startpunkt. Deshalb vielleicht meine Frage neu: wo ungefähr könnte ich mich an der Mosel im Kunstköderangeln üben und wie würde ich mich da am besten anlegen? Ich habe Null Ahnung von diesen Kunstködern, will das aber lernen. Das Wurm-und Madengezeugs, sowie Anfüttern und stundenlang an einer Stelle lauern ist nichts für mich. Ich fische gerne mit der Fliege möchte jetzt aber mal wechseln.
Mal sehen was sich so ergibt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja, dann hast du doch einen anhaltspunkt stehen die Fische tief und steigen nicht nimmt man eine Nymphe. Steigen die Fische eine Trockenfliege. Kommt drauf an auf was du angeln willst. Beim Spinnfischen ist wie beim Fliegenfischen ganz wichtig Strecke machen. Genauso ist es wichtig zu wissen wo die Fische stehen, kann man sich aber auch vom Fliegenfischen ableiten siehe Gumpen, Rauschen usw. 

mfg Flo


----------



## chewapchici (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, bloss wie gross soll ich denn anködern? In den Läden sieht man ja von 2cm "grossen" Gufis bis zu 30cm langen Brummern rumliegen. Wie gross ist zu gross und wie klein ist nicht mehr für den Raubfisch interessant? Der Fisch muss ja den Köder auch irgendwie in der Brühe finden. Ich habe einen Jighead von 4cm und einen Gufi von 6cm über den Boden hopsen lassen und dabei leichte Bisse gespürt. Ich nehme an, dass die Köder in der Absinkphase genommen wurden, da jedesmal die Leine dabei leicht schlapp war. Habe aber nicht haken können obwohl ich den Fisch beim Anschlag gespürt habe. Ist mein Fisch oder Haken zu gross? Kann doch fasst nicht sein, oder? Oder eher noch zu klein? Oder soll ich mit dem Anschlag etwas länger warten?#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

2-30cm kommt auf die Jahreszeit und deinen Zielfisch an. Du sagst nicht was du fangen willst auf Wels fischst du anders als auf Barsch besonders bzgl. der Ködergrößen.

Ersten muss die Schnur immer straff sein. Zweitens brauchst du geflecht, mono kannste mit Gummifisch vergessen. Drittens eine schnelle Rute. Viertens Bremse fast ganz zu, so das du gerade noch Schnur abziehen kannst. Fünftens einen knüppel harten Anschlag. 

Bist du sicher das es Bisse waren, ist am Anfang echt schwer zu Unterscheiden. Aber am Anfang erstmal jeden Zupfer usw. Anschlagen. Hakengröße im Vergleich zum Gufi kann man so pauchal nicht sagen, das es von Köder zu Köder abweicht. Eine haben nen langen Schwanz andere einen kurzen. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Razer91 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend,
ich bin neu in diesem Forum und wollte mal hallo sagen.
Eine frage hätte ich jedoch, hättet Ihr eventuell Tipps wo man an der Mosel zurzeit am besten Fischen kann? Ich fange zurzeit nicht mehr als 3-4 Rotaugen/Rotfedern. #c

MFG Alexander G.


----------



## chewapchici (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Salut,

ja, so von eins bis vier bin ich dabei, beim Anschlagen eben vielleicht nicht. Ich halte die Schnur immer zwischen zwei Fingern gespannt um mitzufühlen was sich so tut und um ein Bild vom Grund zu bekommen. Bloss manchmal war der Zug weg und eine halbe Sekunde danach hat's ein wenig gezuckt...eben nach Fisch "gefühlt". Muss wohl einfach noch üben.
Bei nächster Gelegenheit versuche ich mal Dropshotten und wollte Stadtbredimus anvisieren.
Bin jetzt leider wieder mal einige Zeit weg.
 Ciao,

Pat


----------



## chewapchici (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Salut Alexander,

Herzlich willkommen. Bin auch noch nicht so lang dabei, hab aber schon folgendes gelernt: Nicht am Fischbestand meckern und erst sehen was man selbst falsch macht.#6 (schnellduckwech)

Sorry, konnt's nicht verkneifen, ist aber bitte mit Humor zu nehmen.|wavey:
Kann Dir leider keine Tipps geben denn ich habe selbst bisher nur EINMAL in der Mosel geangelt.
Aber es wird Dir sicher bald jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ist doch so, daraus kann man lernen, aus meckern nicht


----------



## Razer91 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

HEHE^^, naja bei meinem Vater läuft es auch nicht so gut hat heute wieder drei Rotaugen und eine Rotfeder gefangen. Bei mir war es ein 3kg schwerer Brassen mit der länge von 58cm. Ansonsten hat nichts mehr gebissen.

MFG Razer91


----------



## Razer91 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sry kleiner Tipp fehler 2,4kg.


----------



## esox82 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo:
ach,du lebst aber noch?
hast du meine sms nicht bekommen?
was sagt die schulter?


----------



## esox82 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@chewapchici:
such dir stellen raus,die nicht leicht begehbar sind,die unterliegen nicht so einem hohen druck wie wasserbillig o.ä.


----------



## esox82 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Razer91 schrieb:


> HEHE^^, naja bei meinem Vater läuft es auch nicht so gut hat heute wieder drei Rotaugen und eine Rotfeder gefangen. Bei mir war es ein 3kg schwerer Brassen mit der länge von 58cm. Ansonsten hat nichts mehr gebissen.
> 
> MFG Razer91


 

brassen fängt man momentan sehr viel an der mosel,besonders beim feedern!
perti zum fang


----------



## Razer91 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das ist schön zu hören^^ dann mache ich was Falsch genauso wie die ganzen anderen Angler die immer in der nähe von mir sitzen^^. Naja vor 2 Jahren ging alles super nur jetzt hat das glück mich verlassen. Ich versuche am besten mal nach Rallingen zu fahren und dort auf Karpfen zu Fischen. 

Allen noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja, der große Fehler, alle bleiben ihrem Platz und ihrer Angelart treu, das Fische aber auch wandern und auch ander "ticken", als letztes Jahr fällt keinem ein. 

Also wenn man keine Brassen mehr in der Mosel fängt, müsste der Fluß tot sein. Ich wette mit dir, als 3-4 im Jahr Friedfischangler außer Barbe und Döbel/Rapfen mit der Spinnrute das ich beim Feedern min. 6-10 Stück schnell auf die Floßen lege. Was immer geht ist mitten in der tiefen Fahrrinne fischen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Andy, hab ne Pn draus gemacht...


----------



## leguan8 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Leute bleibt bitte am Thema. Die anderen Sachen bitte per PN und in einem anderen Thread. Off Topic im Laberbereich.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab ne PN draus gemacht...


----------



## esox82 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Für alle, die labern und schnacken wollen, hier der geeignete Thread dafür: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=132967


----------



## goeddoek (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> Für alle, die labern und schnacken wollen, hier der geeignete Thread dafür: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=132967



Gut gemacht, Andy #6


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Zusammen....
waren letzte woche in Wasserbillig an der Mosel und Sauer,
Ausbeute:  4 1/2 Köfis
Ruten:       4 in der mosel,2 in der Sauer.
Angelarten:Spinnfischen,Feedern,Grundangeln und Pose
Geangelt wurde in der Sauer/Mosel mündung wasserbillig unter und an den Brücken + einmündung,in der nähe Fährenanlegestelle Luxembuger seite.In der anlegestelle war ein stammangler mit einer Bolognese rute und hat mit der Pose und Lebendem Köfi auf Zander geangelt, der hat einen 70cm wels gefangen und einen Zanderbiss gehabt.
Dann waren auch noch drei aus dem Kreis Bitburg da, die haben......sorry wenn ich euch auf die füsse trete...
Die haben auch in der Anlegestellenbucht gesessen aber vor der Fahrrinne geangelt....und wenn ein schiff kam hat einer gedacht er habe einen biss und schlug ins leere an.....Wenn ich an der Spundwand der Anlegestelle sitze wo das Wasser auf bis zu 3,5m tiefe abfällt, dann brauche ich nicht 25m auswerfen wo die struktur sich nicht stark ändert und damit den Hotspot verlasse.Naja grossflussangeln ist eine sache für sich.Sich und Anderen das angeln schwer machen ne andere.

Okay, ich wollte nicht Lästern.habe ja selber nichts gefangen.

MfG Alex


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja wer in Wasserbillig fischt wo jeden Tag 10 Angler stehen und alles abknüppelt was beißt muss sich nicht wunder, das er dort nicht viel fängt

mfg Flo


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja das habe ich mir persönlich dann auch gesagt..deswegen werde ich ab morgen eine völlig andere stelle befischen und da wir zu dritt sind, werden wir einen sehr hohen angeldruck auf die fische ausüben.abgeknüppelt werden bei mir nur welse alles andere darf wieder schwimmen.


----------



## esox82 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gute Einstellung, Karpfen-Jonny!#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Warum Welse abknüppel? Kann ich nach vollziehen, Katzenwelse ja aber wieso nur Waller?

mfg Flo


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nicht nur waller sondern beides.Da mehr Katzenwelse in der Region gibt bekommen die eher einen ab.
MfG Alex


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hast du Angst das dei Waller dein süßen Karpfen fressen???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hast du Angst das dei Waller dein süßen Karpfen fressen???
> 
> mfg Flo


 

Wer,ich?
Nee,hab damit eigentlich die Katzenwelse gemeint,nicht die Waller


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dich habe ich doch nicht gemeint, Andy
Achja hast ne PN

mfg Flo


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nee Flo aber in den nächsten jahren wird der bestand des heimischen Wallers bis zu  50% ansteigen und der andere Fischbestand weiter sinken.Denke nicht nur an Karpfen...Zander ist auch betroffen.
Karpfen gehe ich ja sowieso hier in der umgebung fischen hat man eher erfolg.
Da sind auch recht grosse dabei.Sind aber nicht so gross wie die in den Flüssen vorkommen können.
MfG Alex


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Woher hast du diesen Wert?

Der Mensch greift durch Abgase etc. in die Natur ein (Klimawandel) und meint dann auch durch weiteres eingreifen seine Fehler wieder gut zu machen. Öfters mal das Fahrrad nutzen als irgendwelche Fische ohne Grund abzuschlagen. Im Ebro z.B. leben Zander und Wels auch super zusammen, da hatte man mehr Probleme das es kein Futter mehr gibt. Der Hecht wird nicht nur durch den Wels und Zander verdrängt werden sondern durch den Klimawandel und die Gewässerverbauung. Die Natur wird ihren Weg gehen da bringen 2 oder 3 Welse in de Mosel weniger auch nix. Eher das ein Fisch ohne vernünftigen Grund sein Leben lassen muss.

-Just my 2cents-

mfg Flo


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der Grund ist das ich Waller räuschern will.Aber noch keinen in der Grösse gefangen habe also ab 70cm.
Der Katzenwels ist der Fisch womit ich zuhase meine Schildkröten fütter.

Also sehe ich da einen vernünftigen grund.

Es ist die gesammte Umwellt die die Lebensbedingungen für Fische Erschweren.

Ich gehe von diesem wert aus weil diser in den Letzten Jahren an den Gewässern die ich beangel zutraff.

mfg Alex


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie Spaß beim 1,9om Kalb räuchern

Ne, Spaß beiseite, kannst ja sagen das du den Fisch essen möchtest, kam so rüber al sob du jeden Waller aus "hass" abknüppelst. Ob das mit dem 50% stimmt, kann man nur durch elektrisches Abfischen sagen, anders alles nur Vermutungen 

mfg Flo


----------



## Desperados (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey leute,
Ich finde hier wird viel geredet aber wenig gefischt, jedenfalls hört man nix von fängen oder änlichem.
Wie siehts denn aus ??
Jemand lust auf ne gemeinsame angeltour ??
Meldet euch.
macht was. egal was hauptsache es passiert was


----------



## **bass** (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nun leute, da ich wiederrum von wasserbillig lese und wie wenig mann fängt da kann ich dann ehrlich gesagt nur noch drüber lachen, wenn mann den tread ein wenig verfolgt müsste mann eigentlich wissen dass mann dort nicht unbeding angelt...#d ausser villeicht abends und im winter...

wenn weiss jetzt nicht mehr wer's war... aber wenn du überhaupt ein fisch fangen willst beim spinnfischen, dass lasst diese überschätzten gufis mal zuhause, bis es kälter wird!!!
nehm dir ein paar löffel mit bis grösse 2, und ein paar miniwobbler (aber gute) in naturfarben ( die fische sind im moment eh auf brut aus)und dann ziehst du los (und nicht in wasserbillig!)... lauf jetz auch nicht gleich nach mertert an die spundwand oder einläufe und so die beangelt jeder...

such dir ne stelle wo eigentlich keiner rumläuft, wie z.b. ehnen, wormeldange, grevemacher stadt bredimus in der kurve usw... da geht es eigentlich nicht dass mann nix fängt... du brauchs auch nicht jeden meter zu beangeln und musst auch nicht ne stunde an der selben stelle verbringen... such dir bäume und hecken die übers wasser hängen, auch wenns nur wenige gibt... da gibts fast fang garrantie... von der führung ganz einfach, miniwobbler etwas nervös führen in dem du der rute ein paar schläge verpasst, löffel zum grund fallen lassen dann langsam einziehen... für döbel geich nah am ufer angeln, d.h. längs das ufer schmeissen und ruhig etwas schneller einkurbeln... und nahe da meine ich 30-40 cm vom ufer... auf barsch meistens den köder in ner entfernung von 4-5m längs das ufer anbieten...

wenn jemand räucherwelse will, immer vor ner schleuse (im tiefen ruhigen wasser) mal nen toten! köfi auf grund legen in etwa 25-30m entfernung vom ufer anbieten, wenns auch nicht beim ersten mal klappt aber spätestens beim zweiten mal müsste einer dranhängen...

und ja es gibt jetzt schon zuviele welse an einigen sehr guten plätzen wird leider sehr wenig gefangen, und wenn mann dann mal nen 30er rotauge auf grund legt und innerhalb sagen wir 2,5 stunden drei bisse drauf hat (ne gilles|supergri) dann weis mann auch warum mann an einigen stellen keine rotaugen mehr fängt...

ach ja wer brassen will futterkorb ran und in die fahrrinne schmeissen geht immer, wer genau wirft ist klar im vorteil...

hab diesemal leider keine bilder, aber konnt mit gilles ein paar barsche und döbel auf wobbler verhaften in schengen (aber mit boot)...

remerschen gabs dropshotbarsche, in wormeldange gabs leider nur nen schönen 50er döbel, stadtbredimus viele barsche auf lange kopfrute mit minidöbel als köder, einige kleine welse... leider aber nicht viel weissfisch aber fische sind trozdem da...

und seht ihr hab nicht die stellen verraten, aber nen tipp  wo mann probieren kann hat mann so...

in diesem sinne
bis dann ich bin angeln#6


----------



## **bass** (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach ja die zander, der ewige kampf zander zu fangen... lasst es im moment einfach sein und versucht es nur abends, die zeit wird erst kommen : )  also wundert euch nicht wenn ihr den ganzen tag mit gufi loszieht und dann schneider bleibt... ich eis jetzt wird jemand sagen  darauf fängt mann auch barsche, aber ich bin noch immer der meinung in der mosel ist wobbler und spinner noch immer besser...


----------



## Eric1987 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Weiß einer ne schöne stelle zum barbennageln in der sauer. probiers heute mal in mesenich vllt. wirds ja was...Achja wer Welse will oberhalb von grevenmchern ist ein parkplatz.hab gestern nen 83er wels mit tauwurm gefngen ca. 40 meter vorm ufer.das gibts noch etlicheauf kofi gehn sie auchhatte mich schon gewundert weil ich dort keine rotaugen mehr fange vllt sitzt da auch noch ein größerer aber dafür ist meine ausrüstung nich ausgelegt...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ein Wels frisst keinen Fluss leer, das sind Märchen. Das kann evtl. passieren wenn Vereine ihre Weiher total falsch besetzem. Ein kleiner Teich da kommen dann Welse rein und später wundern sie sich wieso, keine Forellen mehr drin sind. Im Fluss ist das nicht so tragisch. Außerdem ist bei uns die Welspopulation noch sehr klein im vergleich zu anderen Gewässer, die haben wirkliche Probleme wir nicht.

Mike, deine Tipps sind gut, nur bei dem Gufi muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Da ich eigentlich hauptsächlich nur mit Gufi auf Zander angel, weiß ich das man jetzt auch am Tag Zander mit Gufi fangen kann. 

Hej, meine Stellen auf Barben werde ich nicht verraten aber beschränke dich auf die ersten 10m am Ufer beim Barben angeln Und verlasse die Rute nicht, sonst ist sie weg

mfg Flo


----------



## Eric1987 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja hab da wo ich hinwill schon mal ne 74er gefangen. hab an meiner angel einen kleinen erdanker weil hab schon ml ne angel von einem kolegen verschwinden gesehn...werde ber deinen rat befolegenaber es gibt nichts besseres als ne barbe mit der fliegenstange zu landen...


----------



## Desperados (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Leute,
Also Flo ich glaub dir ja ganz gerne das man jetzt auch Tagsüber Zander auf gufi fängt, 
Aber ist es denn wirklich lohnend ??
Was das Angeln betrifft da kannste jeden fragen der mich kennt, bin ich sehr flexibel, bin für jede situation ausgerüstet und denke mal das ich ein bisschen Ahnung hab von dem was ich am Wasser so mache, dennoch sind die Fänge nicht wirklich berauchend und das geht ja nicht nur mir so da kenn ich einige.
Du scheinst ja momentan ziemlich gut zu fangen. dem ist bei mir nicht so.
Vielleicht verstehn wir aber auch nur beide was anderes unter "gut" fangen.
Und was die Welse angeht, stimme ich dir zu das die keinen Fluss leerfressen.
Was allerdings stimmt ist das an ehemaligen Topstellen an denen jetzt ein hoher welsbestand anzutreffen ist viel weniger weissfisch gefangen wird als vorher. was nicht heissen soll die fische wären alle gefressen worden sondern schätze ich mal sind sie einfach nur an anderen stellen zu finden. Und bitte vergleiche nicht den Ebro mit der Mosel, im Ebro hast du teilweise Zander die sind grösser als hier in der Mosel die Welse.
Aber eins steht fest in den nächsten Jahren werden eindeutig die Rapfen und Waller immer dominanter werden.

So, wieder mal viel geredet und wenig geangelt aber trotzdem, Viel spass euch allen 
Dickes Petri und ganz persönlich an Flo, Wünsche dir eine gute besserung was deine Schulter betrifft und hoffe du hast bald die möglichkeit uns an deinem Erfolg teilhaben zu lassen und uns Amateuren mal zu zeigen wies richtig geht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also berauschenden Erfolg habe ich nicht, bin schleißlich jetzt schon 5 Wochen außer Gefecht.

Also gut, ist was anderes, gut geht es im Herbst, wenn die Räuber ihr große Fressen für den Winter beginnen. Aber wenn ich bei 2mal angeln gehen einen maßigen Zander dabei habe, würde ich nicht sagen das es sich nicht los. 

Angeln jetzt ja hauptsächlich in Deutschland, schaffe es vor meinem kleinen Unfall 3xmal auf Zander zu gehen, danach hat sich meine Rute verabschiedet. Hier bei konnte ich ohne das Gewässer zu kennen 3 Zander fangen der größte hatte 55cm also nix besonderes, aber ich denke das es sich so durch aus lohnt.

Aber wenn man den Zander in erster Linie beangelt, gibt es keinen Tag, an dem es sich nicht lohnt. 

Nein, vergleiche nicht die Mosel, habe mit dem Ebro nur gezeigt das sich die Natur anpasst und Zander und Wels auch gut zusammen leben können.

Bei den drei Zandern, konnte ich noch keine regelmäßigkeit erkennen, außer dem Köder. Deshalb wird hier in deutschland, noch jede Menge arbeit auf mich zu kommen, hier die hotspots und eigenarten der Fische kennen zu lernen.

Man kann natürlich auch nicht vergleichen, wenn man im allgemeinen Spinnfischen betreibt oder Gufi angeln. Klar wird man jetzt mehr Döbel, Rapfen und Barsche fangen als Zander, aber da es sich nicht lohnt, ist was anderes

mfg Flo


----------



## Desperados (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na ok aber rein vom spassfaktor her ist gufinieren jetzt weit unterlegen.
Man muss auch immer die umstände betrachten, wenn ich abends schnell 2-3 stunden fischen geh dann tendier ich auch meist zu gummi, da ich aber in der regel von 05:00-23:00 am wasser bin tendiere ich dann doch eher zu anderen methoden.
dazu kommt, du brauchst 5 min. zu fuss zum wasser ich mindestens 30 min. mit dem auto. 
wir können jetzt noch stundenlang reden und diskutieren, besser ist wir gehn mal gemeinsam angeln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Klar, frage ist nur dem einen bringen Barsche und Döbel Spaß dem anderen nicht, habe ja nicht gesagt, das die anderen methoden nix taugen oder man mehr fangen kann, sagte ja nur das man jetzt auch mit dem Gufi Zander fangen kann. Deine Ansicht bzw. auch die von Maik sind ja nicht falsch, nur nicht meine 

mfg Flo


----------



## Barsch41 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute!
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man um diese Jahreszeit und am Tage mit Gufi keine Zander fangen sollte.
Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat am Samstag in Perl einen Zander von 69cm und einen Rapfen von 74cm gefangen,alles auf Gummi.
Natürlich fängt man wenn es kälter wird mit Gummi besser Zander, aber es klappt jetzt auch.
Habe früher in der Elbe mit Gummi übers ganze Jahr verteilt ganz gut Zander gefangen.
Und immer am Tage und nie bis es dunkel wurde.
Man muß einfach an sich und dem Köder glauben.


               MfG Lars


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*


----------



## Desperados (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja da grinst er der Flo


----------



## Eric1987 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:v:v:v
gestern hätt ich mir auch sparen können...
sauer braun, hochwasser...
in der zeit wo ich da war ist die sauern um knapp 20 cm gestiegen und wurde immer dreckiger

der erfolg blieb aus aber der käse hat trotzdem geschmeckt... was die barbe nicht will ess ich dann...

naja irgendwann beißt auch wieder was ordentliches...


----------



## **bass** (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

bin ja auch nicht der meinung dass mann jetzt keine zander auf gufi fängt aber wenn ich nen ganzen tag mit gufi losziehe und dann (villeicht) nur einen zander fange dann bin ich eigentlich nicht zufrieden!!! da kenn ich andere zeiten... z.b. 3-4 zander innerhalb zwei stunden ; ) dann macht es mir mehr spass ein paar barsche zu fangen und den einen oder anderen dickdöbel an der angel zu haben... obwohl ich der absolute zanderanhänger bin, pass ich mich der saison und dem beissverhalten der räuber an, würd jetzt sogar eher auf hecht spinnen gehen wie auf zander (fragt mich jetzt aber nicht wo ich hechte fange, das werd ich nicht verraten dafür sind sie noch zu selten!)

was du auch nicht vergessen darfst ist dass du ja wiederum andere strecken jetzt befischst als wir (angelst ja momentan mehr in deutschland) villeicht ist da ja auch noch ein besserer bestand, denn auch wenn es die mosel ist so gibt es doch ne menge unterschiede am fluss, z.b ist sie oft breiter und tiefer als die mosel bei uns, es gibt dort ne menge sandbänke (wenn mann weis wo ; ) ), versuch mal sowas bei uns zu finden...

mit den welsen geb ich dir ja auch recht flo, fakt ist aber wenn dir ein paar welse vor der nase sitzen wirst auch du vermulich nicht sehr viel weisfisch fangen ; ) ausser villeicht ne 3kg schleie (nee gilles ; ) )

also nichts für ungut die einen sind auf einen fisch eingeschossen, die anderen passen sich an, aber es ist natürlich immer wieder ein erfolgserlebniss wenn mann einen fisch fängt den eigentlich im moment keiner fängt...

aber wenn du bzw. ihr solche fische fangt dann macht doch auf die schnelle ein bild und und stellt es rein...

P.s. es würde bestimmt einige interressieren auf was du die zander fängst ,brauchst ja auch nicht die steinschüttung zu verraten wo du sie fängst ; )


----------



## **bass** (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@barsch 41

bitte nicht die elbe mit der mosel vergleichen... hab am stausee auch bis zu 100 barsche auf gufi im sommer gefangen, aber in der mosel wird das kaum klappen ; )


----------



## **bass** (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ausser im winter an ner ganz bestimmten stelle ; )


----------



## luke_dusk (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei mir siehts momentan auch nicht so dicke aus mit den fängen. zander hab ich aufgegeben, da nur kleinere bissen, werds später wieder versuchen..
hab jetzt 2 wochen fast jeden abend auf karpfen geangelt, ergebnis:
1x  16kg, 1x 13.5 kg und ein etwas grösserer ist mir dank eines vorbeifahrenden schiffes während dem drill ausgeschlitzt..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja, 90% alle Fische fange ich auf einen Köder, deshalb werde ich den hier nicht verraten. Evtl. drück ich ihn dir mal in die Hand, wenn wir uns nochmal am Wasser sehen. Wenn meine Schulter ganz ist werde ich erst mal sehen, was an Welsen so hier lauert. Große Blinker und Twister so in 15-25cm und dann gehts los. Wurden ja schon tote in Schleusen um die 190cm gefunden.

Wenn es nicht so lang dauert das, Herbst ist und die Zander so richtig laufen -.- 
Meint ihr nicht, das ihr in den Regenschauer, wenn jetzt auch noch leichtes Hochwasser ist, gut Zander fangen könnt, auch in lux

Mike, du glaubst garnicht wie flach die Mosel hier sein kann, vor allem das in Fleißrichtung rechte Ufer, da kannst du fast bis in die Mitte gehen und das Wasser bis zum Bauch, wo dann erst die Kante kommt.

mfg Flo


----------



## Eric1987 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

*brauche tipps

WICHTIG^^

quark... will mojen angeln fahren mit nem freund...
da das wasser im mom ein wenig trüb ist bzw braun... wüsst ich gern ob man überhaupt was fangen kann...

was für köder soll ich benutzen wie soll ich angeln und vllt verrät mir auch einer ne gegend wo man unter diesen bedingungen was fangen kann...

zielfisch ist egal hauptsache was fangen will nem freund das angeln schmackhaft machen....

danke schon mal im vorraus
*


----------



## Eric1987 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

falls einer mit will pn an mich... start ist ca 11 Uhr


----------



## Barsch41 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bass

Wollte die Elbe nicht mit der Mosel vergleichen, kam etwas falsch rüber.
Ich halte den GuFi für einen der besten Köder auf Zander, und kann mir halt nicht vorstellen das man damit um diese Jahreszeit so schlecht Zander in der Mosel fangen kann.
Man muß einfach alle möglichen Köder ausprobieren, bis man den richtigen gefunden hat.
Vertrauen sollte man in seine Köder auch haben, und nicht wie einige alle 10min einen anderen Köder nehmen.
Mein Arbeitskollege hatte den Zander und Rapfen auf einen 11,5cm Salt Shaker gefangen.


                                      MfG Lars


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Leute war demletzt an der mosel habe weißfische gefangen und auch barsche aber nicht den zielfisch: waller....vorher war der katzenwels am kofi.Nervige dinger.
Will die woche nochmal kommen und dann nen anderen bereich befischen...Staustufe Grevemacher...Wels,oben oder unten?

MfG Alex


----------



## Desperados (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

unten


----------



## Eric1987 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab nen 83er oben gefangen...^^


----------



## Eric1987 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weiß einer ob die polizei sich oder irgendeiner beschwert wenn man auf luxemburgicher seite ein zelt aufbaut? an der sauer....


----------



## luke_dusk (1. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wildcampen ist verboten. nachtangeln auch, aber würde mal sagen wenn du tagsüber ein karpfenzelt ohne festen boden aufstellst wird niemand dir was falschmachen können.
verschiedene polizisten wissen nicht mal wann welche fischarten geschützt sind und zu welchen tageszeiten man angeln darf, also..   und falls du nachts meinst, du musst ja nicht unbedingt in wasserbillig auf dem quai zelten wo jeder dich sieht.. :g


----------



## **bass** (1. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich würds auch oben versuchen, im moment glaub ich sind die tieferen bereiche von vorteil auf wels...

@flo dann schick mir doch ne pn mit nem foto!!! ; ) immer diese geheimnisse...

hier mal was für die, die auch froh über barsch und döbel sind, war jetzt zwei mal los und mit nem schnitt von etwa 20 barschen und ein paar döbel und nen kleinen hecht... glaub ich war gar nicht mal schlecht...(jeweils 4-5 stunden angeln an nachmittagen) fotos folgen später

 und verraten tu ich auch wie und wo ; ))) deswegen gibt's diesen thread ja auch (sonst würde er fangergebnissthread heissen) 

zur zeit gute strecken sind zwischen wormeldange und ehnen und in ohn... immer da gehen wo eigentlich nicht soviele sind! bzw. wo mann die meiste brut findet

beste köder wie immer kleine wobbler (3cm), 2er silberlöffel, fing einige auf softjerks, und mal was neues, massive fänge auf kleine spinnerbaits ... 

glaub der eine oder andere der am verzweifeln ist wird dort mit sicherheit etwas fangen... nicht vergessen immer parallel zum ufer einschmeissen bis maximal 10m weit raus... und die köder ziemlich nervös (ruckhaft) einkurbeln...

wer die grösseren aussuchen will und sich mit weniger fänge zufrieden gibt sollte allerdings vor allem wobbler zwischen 5-7 cm benutzen, und eventuell diese 9cm geteilten von rappala, bzw softjerks um die 10 cm...

morgen geht's mit dem boot los und werd dann mal mit grossen ködern die mosel beackern, mal sehen was zander, hecht und wels so sagen : ) oder doch lieber rapfen döbel ??? ich pass mich an  ; )


----------



## **bass** (1. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ flo verrat dir mal was, wenn du über trier nach wasserbillig fährst hast du am gegenüberliegenden ufer (weis nicht wie das dorf heisst) so ne sandbank, siehst du schon von der strasse aus... würd da mal so ne stunde vor dem sonnenuntergang, mal mit orangen gufis (storm) in 8cm diesen kleinen teil permanent beackern... (auch zehn meter links und rechts davon )

hab da sowas gehört ; )


----------



## **bass** (1. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@johnny

wenn du unbedingt nen wels fangen willst, dann setz dich doch einfach (für mich eine der übelsten stellen) auf die mauer in wasserbillig... schmeisst du ein lebendes 15-20cm rotauge an der pose rein und die andere rute legst du mit nem toten auf grund... da muss es klappen amnn sieht die welse ja dort den ganzen tag drehen...


----------



## Forellen Luki (1. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo @ all lange nicht mehr geschrieben bin aber gerade am verzweifeln... kann mir jemand helfen?

War heute mittag in einem maar barsche jagen und habe mir ... keine ahnung wie das ging meine INO TEC Spinnrute 5-25 gr von Spro durch gebrochen:c
Kann man ersatz stücke bekommen wenn ja wo oder ist bei sowas hopfen und malz verloren und man muss eine neue kaufen?

Danke lg Lukas


----------



## Ronacts (2. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs 
Wie sieht der wasserstand an der Sauer momentan aus und wie ist die Wassertrübung?
Wollte morgen mal wieder ausrücken!
Wäre schön wenn jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (2. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass,
welche mauer meinst du?Da wo die Fähre rausfährt?
Eigentlich habe ich keine lust an der stelle da es für mich persönlich eine zu Überfischte Stelle ist!Und da ist immer was los.
Bin doch nicht gefahren muss jetzt wieder schaffen und da komm ich nur am WE dazu.
Geht noch ein paar fische ärgern.
Nur wenn die Köder im Wasser sind, dann haben wir eine Chance etwas zu Fangen.


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (2. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Denke dass ich 15 u. 16.08. nach Grevemach an die Staustufe Fahren werde. einen abend oben wenn nichts geht, versuche es dann den folgenden abend unten.
Zielfisch:Wels,hat einer lust und zeit  an dem wochenende?

MfG


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (2. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Eric1987

Ein Karpfenzelt oder Schirmzelt ohne Boden ist kein festes zelt!

Wenn du dass nicht mitten in der Ortschaft oder auf nem Privatgrundstück aufbaust, denke nicht das es dann einen stört!

Solltest auffälige sachen vermeiden...Zelt in rot,Feuerstelle o.ä.zur strasse, PKW,Zelt, auf dem Radweg oder daneben.

Habe an der Mosel schonmal ein Strafzettel bekommen nur weil ich zwei stunden neben dem Fahrradweg zum Weinberg hin geparkt hatte und mit der Spinnrute losgezogen bin.Mein Auto hat nen Radfahrer gestört, weil der mit seiner partnerin nicht auf gleicher höhe bleiben konnte.
20€
War aber in deutschland.


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (2. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Forellen Luki

Wo ist die gebrochen?


----------



## esox82 (3. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> weiß einer ob die polizei sich oder irgendeiner beschwert wenn man auf luxemburgicher seite ein zelt aufbaut? an der sauer....


 


luke_dusk schrieb:


> wildcampen ist verboten. nachtangeln auch, aber würde mal sagen wenn du tagsüber ein karpfenzelt ohne festen boden aufstellst wird niemand dir was falschmachen können.
> verschiedene polizisten wissen nicht mal wann welche fischarten geschützt sind und zu welchen tageszeiten man angeln darf, also.. und falls du nachts meinst, du musst ja nicht unbedingt in wasserbillig auf dem quai zelten wo jeder dich sieht.. :g


 


Die Polizisten wissen das vielleicht nicht, die zuständigen Zollbeamten schon! Du darfst dir ein Schirmzelt (ohne Boden) aufstellen, aber nur von morgens 5 bis abends 23 Uhr, ausser natürlich du wärst auf einem Campingplatz.


----------



## esox82 (3. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Forellen Luki schrieb:


> Hallo @ all lange nicht mehr geschrieben bin aber gerade am verzweifeln... kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> War heute mittag in einem maar barsche jagen und habe mir ... keine ahnung wie das ging meine INO TEC Spinnrute 5-25 gr von Spro durch gebrochen:c
> Kann man ersatz stücke bekommen wenn ja wo oder ist bei sowas hopfen und malz verloren und man muss eine neue kaufen?
> ...


 
Hi Lukas,
fahr mal nach Mertert zum Anglertreff, der führt SPRO also müsste er deine Rute nach SPRO schicken können, um sie wieder zu reparieren.


----------



## esox82 (3. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> Wie sieht der wasserstand an der Sauer momentan aus und wie ist die Wassertrübung?
> Wollte morgen mal wieder ausrücken!
> Wäre schön wenn jemand helfen könnte.
> ...


 
Hi Ronny,
ich war gestern an der Sauer, sie läuft noch etwas wilder als normal aber trüber als sonst ist sie nicht mehr


----------



## esox82 (3. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Mike:
konntest du gestern noch was fangen?
Wir konnten 27 Barsche, 14 Döbel, 2 Zander und einen Hecht verhaft,waren also recht erfolgreich.


----------



## Razer91 (3. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich fange in Luxemburg momentan nur Welse. Weiß jemand wie ich das vermeiden kann? 

MFG Razer91


----------



## esox82 (3. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit welchen ködern bist du denn unterwegs?


----------



## Eric1987 (3. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*







an der stelle wollte ich angeln

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=49.723546,6.517462&spn=0.002209,0.004699&t=h&z=18


naja dann müssen wir halt ohne zelt die nacht überstehen... schlafen wir halt in stühlen^^

auf was für nen fisch würdet ihr an der stelle gehen??

trotzdem schon mal danke für die antworten


----------



## Forellen Luki (4. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Karpfen-Jonny 

Die Rute ist direkt überhalb der steck verbindung gebrochen.

Und total gesplittert ... Wollte mal los heute richtung trier und ein paar läden auf suchen und hoffen das ich die irgendwie wieder villständig bekomme.

Lg LUkas


----------



## **bass** (4. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey alle,

@esox 
dann ist es ja gut gelaufen! hast du auch bilder? im moment ist das spinnfischen ja recht erfolgsversprechend ; ) hast du die zander auch in der sauer gefangen? keine nachläufer von forellen gehabt? hab nämlich noch keine begegnet... hattet ihr mehr bisse auf wobbler oder spinner?

wie du vermutlich gesehen hast waren wir ja mit dem boot unterwegs, wollten nen zander fangen hat aber nicht geklappt... und gott weis dass wir erfolgsversprechende stellen abgefischt haben, mauern, löcher, kanten...  an einem platz hatten wir drei bisse konnten aber keinen verwerten, anschließend hatte ich noch einen hängen konnte ihn dann auch 1-2 meter vom grund hochbekommen, aber dann stieg der fisch leider aus hatte den anschlag vergessen (selber schuld) schien ein etwas grösserer gewesen zu sein... danach fingen wir nocheinige döbel und barsche...

besser waren die tage zuvor, so fing ich in der sauer etwa 2 dutzend!!! kilo döbel und sogar grösser, und einige schöne barsche... musste sogar ins wasser um ein 2 kilodöbel samt wobbler vom grund zu lösen ; ) wasser hat aber gut getan war ziemlich heiss an dem tag...

dann war ich noch in ehnen unterwegs und hab da jede menge barsche gefangen, hab sogar seit langer zeit mal wieder schwärme entdeckt, ja dann noch einige döbel und ein schöner rapfen der den wobbler leider von oben gepackt hat und ich ihn so leider nicht haken konnte...

versteh deswegen auch nicht richtig, warum manche nichts fangen, hatte eigentlich auf jeder strecke bisher erfolg und bei den ködern ist es eigentlich egal, ob nun spinner softjerks, wobbler oder spinnerbaits... wobei ich nur behaupten kann dass die döbel eher auf wobbler stehen...


----------



## Forellen Luki (5. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

MMh das was du da erzählst hört sich ja echt sehr gut an und so kenne ich die sauer ja eigentlich nicht ...viele döbel ja ...ich sehe sie aber bekomme sie nicht. Dann scheinst du es ja gut raus zu haben. Ich angle mir in der sauer immer die finger wund und nix dieses jahr schlechter als letztes.
Aber Rapfen, den wobbler von oben gepackt... hat der rapfen nicht ein oberständiges maul und ist ein oberflächen jäger.
Verwundert mich nur....muss aber dazu sagen das ich noch nie einen rapfen gefangen habe und deswegen meine äußerung keine wertung haben soll|wavey:

Ich beangle die sauer bollendorf aufwärts ... aber nicht mit dem boot aber vll sollte ich es mal nach deinen erzählungen versuchen.

Danke bis dann


----------



## **bass** (5. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@luki

das mit dem rapfen stimmt schon aber ich sah ihn ja, der wobbler schwamm unter ihm vorbei und dann sprang er drauf, auch wenn es nur ein kleiner chubby war nahm er ihn leider nicht ganz warscheinlich hat er ihn eher aus agressivität angegriffen als aus hunger...

mit den döbel ist eigentlich ziemlich einfach vor allem wenn du weist wo sie stehen, jedoch ist die wurfweite oft sehr entscheidend... die die ich gefangen habe bissen meistens auf sehr weite distanz d.h. etwa 30 meter... bei den wobbler hat sich ein dunkelblauer sprowobbler und ein 7cm zwei teiliger rappala bewährt... nimm lieber immer wobbler in naturfarben... was aber auch sehr wichtigist du musst die köder sehr nervös führen... top stellen gleich hinter der starken strömung, und alles was irgendwie über wasser hängt... das komische daran als diese döbel fing legte ich nicht mal strecke zurück sondern fing die alle auf einer streckr vo etwa 50m...

p.s. in der saue hab ich auch noch nie vom boot aus geangelt...


----------



## esox82 (6. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein,Bilder haben wir keine, hast ja gesehen,dass wir nur rute,rolle,köder und kescher dabei hatten.
die barsche,und nur die barsche fingen wir mit spinner!
die döbel,so wie die 2 zander haben auf wobbler (tiny fry und ugly duckling) gebissen.
der hecht hat an den syclops blinker gebissen!
die döbel und die zander haben wir dort gefangen,wo wir uns begegnet haben!spinner kann man da ja fast nicht führen,aber die wobbler konnte man sehr gezielt an den schwärmen vorbei führen



**bass** schrieb:


> hey alle,
> 
> @esox
> dann ist es ja gut gelaufen! hast du auch bilder? im moment ist das spinnfischen ja recht erfolgsversprechend ; ) hast du die zander auch in der sauer gefangen? keine nachläufer von forellen gehabt? hab nämlich noch keine begegnet... hattet ihr mehr bisse auf wobbler oder spinner?
> ...


----------



## Barsch41 (6. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen!
War gestern Abend mal ne Runde an der Mosel Spinnfischen,zwischen Grevenmacher und Wormeldange.
Konnte 16 Barsche zwischen 15-28cm fangen, alle bissen auf einen Squirrel 61.
Habe dann einen Lucky Craft in 9cm drangemacht, biss aber kein Barsch drauf vielleicht war er etwas zu groß.
Beim letzten Wurf gab es doch noch einen Biss auf den Wobbler.
Nach einer kräftigen Attacke lies er aber wieder los.
Als ich dann den Wobbler anschaute, sah ich ein paar kleine Bisspuren.
Ich vermute das es ein Hecht war.
Wie groß der war konnte ich leider nicht sehen.

            MfG Lars


----------



## Ronacts (6. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Ich war am Sonntag in Viandem am See und danach in der Our.
Konnte 3 Döbel und ein paar Barsche fangen, allerdings alles ziemlich klein.

Gruß Ronny

Ps: Mosel ist im Moment auf deutscher Seite immer für Aale gut, werd morgen Abend nochmal losziehen, wie siehts im Lux aus


----------



## **bass** (7. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

@esox dann habt ihr die zander aber etwas unterer gefangen im ruhigen teil ? oder kamen sie bis in die strömung hoch??? waren es maßige?

ja aale laufen auch gut auf der luxemburgischen seite gut, aber vor allem die welse... hatte vorgestern bei ner kleinen spinntour zwei fehlbisse auf wels aber einen konnte ich fangen ; ) mit 1,25m war der gar nicht mal so schlecht und an ner 35gr spinnrute war ein toller drill vorprogrammiert ; ) fotos gibt's auch...

werde heute mittag, noch nen wels ansitz starten, wer also lust hat kann sich gerne dazu gesellen! werde an der portugiesenwiese angeln... wer nicht weis wo das ist, die befindet sich zwischen der einfahrt für bechkleinmacher und der firma hein... (remich richtung schengen) werd bis etwa 20:45 bleiben

versuch ein paar rotaugen zu bekommen und wenn das nicht klappt werden ein barsche gespinnert und auf grund gelegt... also wer lust hat kann ruhig vorbeikommen


----------



## Ronacts (7. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Bass, 
welche Montage verwendest du, und welchen Köder auf Wels?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Barsch41 (7. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute!
Bin ich richtig informiert, das die Köderfischsenke in Lux. verboten ist.
Gilt das nur für Lux. oder das ganze Grenzgewässer?
Finde ich seltsam, da es doch die schonenste Art ist Köderfische zubekommen.

                   Gruß Lars


----------



## **bass** (8. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo, ist verboten auf beiden seiten! leider!

als montage benutz ich eigentlich die selben wie auf zander nur ne nummer grösser...

am samstag werd ich es dann auchmal mit nem helikopterrig versuchen, weis nur noch nicht ob ich ne unterwasserpose benutze oder nicht hängt von den köfis ab die ich haben werde...   aufgefallen ist mir nur dass zur zeit tote köfis besser fangen als lebende...

hatte gestern zwei mal mein rotauge von der stippe angegriffen bekommen, und hab nen kleinen wels (75cm) verhaftet, hoffen wir mal dass es am samstag wieder it den grossen klappt, bin auch gespannt ob es mit den tintenfischen was wird...


----------



## **bass** (8. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und hier noch ein paar bilder...


----------



## **bass** (8. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und noch ein paar...


----------



## **bass** (8. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und noch was...


----------



## Barsch41 (8. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bass
Petri Heil zu den schönen Fängen, besonders die Barsche sind gut.
Hast Du die in der Sauer oder in der Mosel gefangen?
Es scheint ja so als ob die Barsche, alle möglichen Köder wollen.

                              Gruß Lars


----------



## esox82 (10. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri,mike!
nein,weder zander noch hecht waren maßig.die zander haben wir ungefähr 100m flussabwärst gefangen, wo wir uns begegnet sind, der hecht nochmals 100m weiter richtung einlauf.gemessen haben wir sie nicht aber ich schätze die zander auf +/-30cm und den hecht auf 20-25cm


----------



## Desperados (12. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey Bass, was redest du denn da von Tintenfischen ?? was für Tintenfische ?'  
Hab am samstag endlich mal nen ordentlichen Zander verhaften können. 
Danke an Bass und Thomas für das gelungene Teamwork und die geteilte Freude


----------



## Desperados (12. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

werde heute abend ( dienstag )nochmals losziehen also wer lust hat, 
+352621151220


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (13. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri an alle die den Köder im Wasser hatten und auch gefangen haben.



@Forellen Luki

das ist eine blöde stelle....denke dass es nicht möglich ist die zu Reparieren.

hast du ein Laden gefunden der dir etwas sagen konnte?

MfG


----------



## Forellen Luki (13. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der Laden in dem ich sie gekauft habe hat gemeint sie schicken sie ein um zu prüfen ob es ein material fehler sei, wenn nicht hat der man gesagt das wenn ich den kassen zettel habe eine neue bekommen würde!!! sehr nett aber den habe ich leider nicht mehr...********:v
Habe Spro wegen ersatzteil kontaktiert aber das model wurde nur von 99 bis 2002 vermarktet und davon würde es keine teile mehr geben#d

Jetzt abwarten ...


----------



## josch86 (14. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tag leute.
könnt ihr mir vieleicht par fragen zum tehma mosel beantworten komme von der nähe hamburgs und kenne die mosel nich war schon parr mall angeln aber ohne großen erfolg könnt ihr mir parr tips geben wie es hier bei euch gemacht wierd und mit was .
mit freundlichen grüßen josch.:vik:


----------



## Desperados (14. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja was willste denn fangen ??


----------



## josch86 (16. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> ja was willste denn fangen ??


am besten großfisch karpfen am besten . was braucht man für ein köder  um einen zu verhaften. undalgemein tips.
grüß josch


----------



## Desperados (16. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin
Also ,Köder ist ansich egal Mais und Frolic wird wohl am billigsten.
Wichtig ist eigentlich blos eine gute vorbereitung was das anfüttern betrifft.
Um langwierig erfolgreich zu sein müsstest du schon täglich eine stelle anfüttern. ( mindestens 4-5 tage vor dem eigentlichen angeln). Wenn du Partikel etc anfütterst dann sei nicht zu sparsam da viel Friedfisch vorhanden ist. (Brassen, Katzenwelse, etc) 
Da du aus trier kommst glaub ich kaum das du täglich nach remich oder so fahren willst zum anfüttern. Daher würde ich mir ne stelle oberhalb von mertert aussuchen, da müsstest du eingentlich erfolgreich sein.
Vielleicht äussert sich esox82 und Bass auch dazu, ich persönlich habe mich nämlich hauptsächlich auf Raubfisch fixiert.


----------



## **bass** (18. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

meld mich auch mal wieder...

jo, die barsche stammen aus der mosel und gehen eigentlich auf alles, köder muss mann nur ufernah anbieten...

mit dem karpfen ist eigentlich recht einfach in der mosel, stelle suchen die in etwa eine tiefe von 3m hat und dann ne woche lang massiv anfüttern und dann angeln, am besten gejt's mit mais... und nicht allzuweit vom ufer anfüttern... wenn du großfisch willst kannst du ja uach auf waller angeln schnell ein paar barsche spinnern und rein damit (tot auf grund) die welse lauern überall...


----------



## Ronacts (18. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Mike

Wie siehts denn aus habt Ihr dieses Jahr kein Boardi-Treffen, hab mich letztes Jahr schon drauf gefreut.
Würde mich freuen mal ne Lektion in Sachen Welsfischen zu erhalten.
Nee Quatsch wollt Ihr dieses Jahr kein Treffen machen?, würde mich freuen dich mal wieder zu treffen und auch mal ein paar andere kennenzulernen.

Gruß und Petri
Ronny


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@josh86:
zum thema karpfen haben dir desperados und bass ja schon eigentlich alles gesagt.du musst dir halt ne tiefere stelle aussuchen und die dann intensiv befüttern.bedenke dass die partikel mit der strömung schon schnell verstreut werden und dass die weissfische auch sehr gierig sind,also spare nicht am futter


----------



## esox82 (18. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny:
wenn sich genügend leute anmelden,dann kann man wieder ein treffen organisieren!


----------



## Ronacts (18. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich melde mich schonmal an.
Wann solls losgehn? Wass soll ich mitbringen?  ......


----------



## Desperados (18. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin auch dabei


----------



## Desperados (18. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so und jetzt geh ich mit bass angeln bye bye


----------



## Fischmaster (18. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Luxemburger bin neu hier im Forum und wohne in Mondorf bin 14 wenn ich mal Lust habt könnt ihr ja mal mit mir angeln gehen .

Hatte bisjetzt schon nen Mini Zander und etwa 30 25er Barsche an der Mosel


----------



## Desperados (18. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na klingt doch schon ganz gut


----------



## esox82 (19. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

willkommen on board!


----------



## esox82 (19. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados:
warst du das, der mit dem mike angeln war,als ich ihm begegnet bin?


----------



## Desperados (19. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@esox82 jop das war ich, wuasste aber nicht das du du bist also du weist was ich meine, das du esox82 bist


----------



## Ronacts (19. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
So jetzt mal ganz im Ernst ,solten wir nicht mal ein Datum für einTreffen anlegen sonst wird das ja aber immer und immer wieder verschoben.
Was haltet Ihr vom Samstag den 30. August?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (19. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok
ist gudd


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Platz des Treffs soll wo sein? 
PS: Bin dabei!


----------



## esox82 (20. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados: jupp, weiss was du meinst  ist mir auch erst später eingefallen 

wegen dem 30. kann ich erst nächste woche bescheid geben. dann frag ich auch mal den flo (flo-zanderkönig), der will bestimmt auch mit


----------



## **bass** (20. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,

kaum zu glauben aber bei mir würde es am 30. august auch klappen ; ) also bin ich bis jetzt dabei... nehm mal an es wird ein raubfischtreffen, wenn wir dann köfis bekommen ; ) stelle sollt ihr aber aussuchen letztes jahr war ja nicht unbedingt sehr erfolgreich... aber bedenkt nur dass wir auch köfis fangen müssen (ist momentan ja recht schwierig), ausser jemand kann gleich ein paar eimer voll mitbringen ; ) kann mich diese woche (ausser morgen) warscheinlich nicht mehr melden also in ich mal gespannt was raus kommt...


----------



## Ronacts (20. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Mike

Warum soll das Angeln denn ein reines Raubfischangeln werden ?und wer wenn nicht du kennt die Mosel auf Luxemburger Seite so gut. :m
Du musst ja auch keinen deiner Hotspots verraten, ich zum Beispiel will eigentlich nur mal gezeigt bekommen wie man mit Gufi angelt |kopfkrat. Vielleicht sollten wir noch ein bißchen grillen und eventuell noch ein Bierchen trinken.
Wie siehts mit den Zeitpunkt aus, eher Morgens oder doch eher Abends?
Ich wäre auch bereit das Heimatgetränk meines Wohnortes zu besorgen. |supergri

Gruß Ronny


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich wäre bereit, dir im Gegenzug das Angeln mit Gufis beizubringen, falls ich nicht schon zuviel von dem Tropfen genossen haben sollte!  
Und wenn wir den Flo noch gewinnen könnten als "Unterstüntzung" gewinnen könnten, und Mr. Bass hat sowieso Ahnung davon, das sollte ne gelungene "Premiere" für dich werden!
Jetzt redet hier aber mal "Tacheles" wegen der Platzwahl, leute, was würdet ihr vom Grenzübergang "Wincheringen- Wormeldange" halten? 
Bin natürlich stets offen für andere Vorschläge, nur kommt mir diese als bis jetzt wenig bekanntes, aber deshalb umso geringerem Angeldruck ausgesetzte Stelle vor!


----------



## Desperados (20. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und wie wärs mit dem ganzen Tag ??
Das ist gut dann können Bass und Flo mir auch mal zeigen wie das mit den Gufis funktioniert.
Freu mich schon.
Grillen klingt auch ganz gut.


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Andere Platzvorschläge? 
Ich werde mal eine Mittagspause nutzen und an nen paar potenziellen "Hots" für uns n paar Bilder knipsen, dann können wir ja anhand dieser entscheiden, oder?


----------



## Ronacts (22. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Wie siehts aus , keine neuen Vorschläge ?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (22. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wär beim treffen auch dabei hab jetzt 2 wochen urlaub

also wer mitwill melden werde wohl fast täglich fahren wenns wetter mitspielt


----------



## **bass** (22. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, bin mal kurz online...

natürlich würd ich sagen dass jeder auf das fischt was er will, werd eh den raubfischen ein bisschen fremdgehen bis ich köfis habe ; )

wenn wir dann mal wüssten zu wievielen wir sind, dann könnte mann auch mehr zur platzwahl sagen, denn es bringt auch nichts wenn wir zu 10 sind und alle 50m auseinander sitzen...

in richtung schengen hätte ich zwei plätze dir mir spontan so einfallen, das wäre einmal die mauer gegenüber vom baggersee, scheint so als würden sich dort einige welse tummeln, ebenso hat mann da ne gute möglichkeit zum spinnfischen, und da ist genug platz für autos ,grill usw...

etwa 50m oberhalb gibt es auch sowas wie ein altarm wo mann mit dem auto rauf kommt (wenn es denn nicht zu tief liegt ; )  ) hab selbst dort auch noch nie nen ganzen tag gesessen sieht aber auch sehr interressant aus und der bootsbetrieb hällt sich dort auch in grenzen....


zur sache mit den getränken... bier ist ja wohl klar ; ) hab da auch noch was zu hause rumliegen nennt sich ''quiddendrepp'' und sieht auch ziemlich gefährlich aus  ; ) aber trozdem gehen wir doch um zu angeln, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden ; )

achja und gilles, glaub du muss mir nochmal was auf dickzander mit gummi zeigen denn könnte noch ne zeit dauern bis ich den 91er mit gummi überbieten kann ; )

also lasst noch was hören
bis dann


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass: Wenn du den "Altarm" meinst, den ich meine, nämlich die vielen kleineren und mittleren  Seen mit Zugang zur Mosel, muss ich dir sagen: Bootsbetrieb nein, aber der Russen- und Franzosenbetrieb, und der allgemeine Angeldruck dort... ich glaube schon, dass die Stellen Potenzial haben, ja nur, wieviel Potenzial sie NOCH haben, das ist die große Frage. Ich will keinem die Vorschläge vermiesen, möchte aber gern auf das "anglerische Risiko" hinweisen, die die eine oder andere Stelle birgt, falls es mir gestattet ist  
Übers WE, spätestens Mo habt ihr Fotos zu den Stellen, dann schauen wirs uns gemeinsam an, okay?


----------



## **bass** (22. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nö, der ist es nicht. auf der luxemburger seite gibt's auch einen nur kennt der eigentlich (fast) keiner gleich gegenüber vom baggersee... wenn du dort auf der mauer stehst gehst du einfach 100m richtung schengen dann fällst du drauf...


----------



## Desperados (24. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass  "glück" alles nur glück.
Ich kann gar nich mit Gummi fischen, ich fang halt nur ab und zu etwas damit jeder glaubt es wäre so


----------



## Ronacts (25. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs

Ich würde samstag folgendes mitbringen:

*Bier*
Grillkohle
Brötchen

Ich würde sagen wir treffen uns gegen 10-11 Uhr Oder ?, dann kann man ja noch Sachen vorher besorgen.
Kann jemand einen Grill mitbringen?
Wie siehts aus mit Grillgut (klingt gut oder), soll jeder selbst was mitbringen?
Wie siehts aus wie viele werden wir eigentlich?

bis später
Ronny


----------



## esox82 (25. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi jungs!
am samstag geht es bei mir leider nicht,wünsche euch aber viel erfolg und dicke fische!
mfg andy


----------



## Desperados (25. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin dabei 1 

(der nächste schreibt dann "bin dabei 2 ) das müsste klappen und dann noch hinzufügen was er mitbringt. ( unter berücksichtigung des oder der vorgänger, so das nicht tausendmal das gleiche da ist. 

Ich bring 4 sechser heineken 2x1,5l cola 2x1,5l fanta mit.


----------



## Desperados (25. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin dabei 1 

(der nächste schreibt dann "bin dabei 2 ) das müsste klappen und dann noch hinzufügen was er mitbringt. ( unter berücksichtigung des oder der vorgänger, so das nicht tausendmal das gleiche da ist. 

Ich bring 4 sechser heineken 2x1,5l cola 2x1,5l fanta mit.


----------



## Desperados (25. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und denke mal jeder bringt am besten sein futter mit  
Grill hab ich zwar ist aber nicht wirklich geignet also wenn jemand was ordentliches zur verfügung hat wäre das gut.


----------



## El_Tequito (25. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich grade neu angemeldet und voller Freude gesehen, dass hier rege über die Grenzgewässer diskutiert wird.
Mitte der Woche werde ich zur Verwandtschaft Nähe der Grenze fahren, dort war ich wirklich eine Weile nicht mehr. Mir ist nur in Erinnerung geblieben, dass Our+Sauer nicht schlecht für Salmoniden sind; meine Versuche auf Raubfisch am Stausee Vianden waren dagegen sehr sehr erfolglos.
Wahrscheinlich probiere ich es da noch mal mit Gastkarte von der Tourist Info...wisst Ihr zufällig, was dort am Gewässer so los ist momentan? Vielversprechend sieht es ja aus, aber das muss ja auch nichts heissen.
Werde auf jeden Fall meine Erfahrungen hier posten!

Grüsse
Tequito


----------



## Ronacts (25. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

bin dabei 2

Ich würde samstag folgendes mitbringen:

1 Kiste Bitburger
1 Sack Grillkohle
Brötchen je nachdem wie viele kommen

Gruß Ronny


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin dabei 2, auch wenn es mir nicht möglich ist, jetzt bilder einzustellen, da der treiber meiner kamera irgendwie net mehr funzt, und ich die Installationssoftware auch net mehr finde, muss mich wohl mal im web auf die Suche machen, sorry... 
Nach genauer Besichtigung diverser Stellen zwischen Schengen und Wasserbillig muss ich sagen: Wincheringen/ Wormeldange hat weiterhin die Nase vorn ( was "meine" Zielfische, Barsch und Zander, angeht! )


----------



## Desperados (25. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Bin dabei 2, auch wenn es mir nicht möglich ist, jetzt bilder einzustellen, da der treiber meiner kamera irgendwie net mehr funzt, und ich die Installationssoftware auch net mehr finde, muss mich wohl mal im web auf die Suche machen, sorry...
> Nach genauer Besichtigung diverser Stellen zwischen Schengen und Wasserbillig muss ich sagen: Wincheringen/ Wormeldange hat weiterhin die Nase vorn ( was "meine" Zielfische, Barsch und Zander, angeht! )


 

*Bin dabei 3 also *ok


----------



## Eric1987 (26. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

_*Bin 4ter*_

muss noch schauen was ich mitbring
denke mal an Viez ein paar Flaschen  hab noch ein paar im keller

hab noch nen kleinen grill den ich auch mal mithole...


gruß eric


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also jetzt Wormeldange oder den Vorschlag von Bass, da ne Stelle Richtung Remich?


----------



## Desperados (26. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja also bass ist dann wohl 
"bin dabei 5 " 
stelle muss man halt kucken. hat ja noch 1-2 tage zeit


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Stelle in Wincheringen/ Wormeldange ( Foto von Wormeldange Schiffsanlegestelle ):


----------



## Desperados (27. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi, also an "dieser" stelle in wormeldingen werde ich nicht fischen, und ich glaube Bass auch nicht so wirklich, kann mich aber auch irren, aber wenn es die stelle ist wonach sie aussieht dann ist da 1. die chance gut das ein schiff dort anlegt, 2. schlechte grill möglichkeit da direkt an der strasse, da sitzt man halt bisserl blöd finde ich. aber egal wenn der rest sich für diese stelle enscheiden sollte dann werde ich mich nicht dagegen stellen allerdings gefällt sie mir nicht.


----------



## Carphunter52 (27. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
Ich heise Stephan und hätte mal ne frage da ich das forum net zu Mülen möchte.
Und zwar zu Zuid Hollang gehört ja auch das Eemmeer und generell das gebiet darum auch dazu oder?????

Und wissen sie wo ich die Viskarte erwerben kann ,geht das echt bei den Postämtern ????
Und wissen sie wo man rund um Almeren gut auf KArpfen fischen kann???

Na klar müssen sie mir keinen Hotspot sagen aber ein see wäre net schlecht und darf man mit Bollies in den NIederlanden fischen???

Bin komplett ein neuer Petrijünger und habe halt angst das ich da irgendwelche fehler machen könnte????

Gruß Carphunter


----------



## Desperados (28. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

erster fehler hier biste im LUXEMBURG thread gelandet und net in den niederlanden


----------



## esox82 (28. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich würde ecuh auch von der stelle abraten, denn gemütlich angeln werdet ihr dort sicherlich nicht! dann könnt ihr auch nach wasserbillig zum einlauf fahren


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also die Stelle von Bass zwischen Schengen und Remich oder was? 
Von anderen machen sich die Vorschläge ja leider rar  
Wollt wohl die guten Plätze für euch behalten


----------



## Ronacts (28. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich würde euch ein paar gute Stellen verraten kenne aber nur welche an der Mosel in Deutschland oder an der Sauer aber da ist zuwenig Platz für mehrere Leute.
Mike hat sich ja noch nicht gemeldet ;+

Ansonsten bleibts doch dabei oder?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (28. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi, also mike hat zurzeit sehr viel arbeit und kommt daher nicht zu unserer schönen online-unterhaltung aber er wird trotzdem teilnehmen.
Also ich finde die von mike erwähnte mauer ganz gut, da genügend platz, gemütlich und man sitzt nicht grade auf dem presentierteller.
Ich schlage einfach mal vor wir treffen uns um 9:30 in remerschen am baggersee ??
von da aus sind wir dann nämlich schon so gut wie an ort und stelle.
werde morgen meine restlichen einkäufe erledigen gegrills hab ich schon. 
was haltet ihr denn von 9:30 am baggersee ????
@esox82 wie siehts aus mit einem kleinen "höflichkeitsbesuch" im laufe des tages ???
soviel zeit muss doch sein oder nicht ??


----------



## esox82 (29. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

würde ja ganz gerne vorbeikommen, jedoch arbeite ich morgen, es sind gross angelegte kontrollen,die wir morgen machen,jedoch darf ich nicht sagen wo....sonst wäre ich mitgekommen


----------



## Eric1987 (29. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei Grevenmachern im Oberstau
das ist ein parkplatz da haben wir genug platz
hab sogar auch bilder wo ich nen ansitz mim karpfen-Jonny gemacht habe






da haben wir au
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ch genug platz für die autos usw....

http://s4.directupload.net/file/d/1536/spqpxuow_jpg.htm


----------



## **bass** (29. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,

jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder! kenn deinen platz auch in grevenmacher mir soll's recht sein auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt denke dass dies ein guter platz auf zander ist... weis aber aus erfahrung dass er recht gut für karpfen und wels ist...

bleibt es denn nun dabei dass wir dahin fahren? weis aber nicht ob der platz um diese zeit noch frei ist? der wird am wochenende oft von futterkorbangler belagert...

bzw. wenn nichts konkretes kommt können wir uns ja auch am baggersee treffen und schauen dann mal weiter? (uhrzeit ist mir egal)

schau heute abend nochmal rein

bis dann


----------



## Desperados (29. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey, also eigentlich kommen wir ja eh aus allen rischtungen der mosel (gibt ja auch net soviele.) dann kann mann das doch auch morgen am treffpunkt klären oder ?? (man sieht ja dann wies aussieht op schon jemand da sitzt oder nicht etc bla bla bla.)
Sollen wir uns denn nun um 09:30 am baggersee treffen oder was ?? 
Langsam muss net entscheidung fallen. also ich werde eh ab spätestens halb 6 am wasser sein von daher is et mir wurscht.


----------



## Desperados (29. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@esox82 du schaffst das schon, dann kommste halt vorbei die temperatur vom Bier kontrollieren. ist doch auch wichtig . Das wird dann auch ne gross angelegte kontrolle


----------



## Desperados (29. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So also ich sag jetzt einfach mal 9:30 am baggersee.
Bin nämlich jetzt offline.
Falls jemand ne einwende hat dann bitte hinschreiben  aber net erst morgen abend 
für weiter fragen sms an 00352621151220
wer bringt eigentlich den grill mit ??


----------



## Desperados (29. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na ??
Haalllooooo  echoooo  !!       Haalllooo alloo alooo ooo    gilllles illles iles  il


----------



## Desperados (29. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

????????????


----------



## Ronacts (29. August 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich bin gegen 9,30 am Baggersee.
cu
Ronny


----------



## **bass** (1. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na leute wo wart ihr denn alle???

hatten nen tollen ansitz mit viel bier und viel zu essen und sogar 4 zander auch wenn es nicht die grössten waren ; ) und ronacts hat uns gezeigt wie's geht #6

villeicht sind wir ja ein anderes mal zu mehreren...

also bis dann


----------



## Ronacts (1. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs

War ein super Tag und ich habe immerhin meinen zweit ,dritt und viertgrößten Zander meines Angellebens gefangen ;-)
Auch wenns mit Gummi nicht geklappt hat, naja beim nächsten Mal wird alles anders !
Danke nochmal Gilles für Bier und Essen.
Beim nächsten Mal dann die Stelle in meiner Nähe?

Gruß und Petri Ronny


----------



## Desperados (2. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aber gerne doch 
Klar, nächstes mal ein platz in deiner nähe


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ohhhhh....ist der threat gross....

andy, quatsch mal mit flo...2009 sollten wir mal richtigen 
angelurlaub machen....


----------



## esox82 (2. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs! wie lief es denn? wo seid ihr denn hingegangen? und wer war denn schlussendlich alles mit?


----------



## esox82 (2. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@andre: na du landstreicher! hast du dich jetzt hierhin verirrt? 
jo, von mir aus können wir mal richtig angelurlaub machen! ich wär für karpfenansitz, du für mefos und hornis und flo für zander und waller....wo soll's hingehen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mir egal hauptsache Zähne und kampfstark
Ob Norge, Schweden, Spanien mir ziemlich egal....


----------



## esox82 (2. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

frankreich! ich geh auf karpfen, du auf black bass....hmm und der andre.....sefos anstelle der mefos....das müsste ich auch ruhig besinnen....


----------



## Desperados (2. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin
@esox  wir waren zu 3, Ronny, Mike und ich. 
Von den anderen beiden war nix mer zu hören.
Schade das du nicht meht vorbei gekommen bist, war echt gemütlich.


----------



## esox82 (3. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nur zu dritt? das war aber schade! ich war den ganzen tag in schengen,war aber nicht so gemütlich,da ging es zur sache 
wo ward ihr denn in grevenmacher?habt ihr nur mit gummifisch geangelt oder auch mit köfis?


----------



## Desperados (3. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee wir waren in remerschen,
Alles wurde probiert, wurm maden köfi gummi 
war aber ganz ok, war ein lustiger tag.


----------



## Ronacts (3. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier noch 2 Bilder vom Treffen.
Ich hoffe du hast nichts dagegen Gilles das ich deine Bilder verwende.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (3. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kein problem ronny.
Könntest du mir bitte die bilder senden die du gemacht hast ??
goldione@pt.lu
Danke


----------



## esox82 (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach so,in remerschen? an der mosel oder in den baggerweihern?
das auf dem grill sieht lecker aus


----------



## **bass** (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo mit den 5 kilo scampis war schon toll ; ) wir angelten in der mosel an meiner alten zanderstelle... haben mit gummis und köfis geangelt...

wie wärs denn mit nächster woche am samstag ein bisschen echternacherseehechtjagd? 

gestern zog ich noch mit nem arbeitskollegen los, und konnten gut zwei dutzend barsche verhaften und er hatte (seine erst 2 spinntour) gleich nen schönen 75 hecht...

war noch ein bisschen in wasserbillig konnte auch ein paar schöne barsche verhaften um die 30cm leider gab's aber kein biss auf zander. wetter ist zwar für uns echt besch... aber wenn das  so weiter geht denk ich wird die raubfischsaison eher beginnen als geplant ; )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Echternachersee doch verpachtet? Wenn ja an wen?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (4. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein,der Echternachersee ist (noch) nicht verpachtet. Ein Kumpel von mir aus Echternach wird den See pachten, aber die nötigen Unterschriften vom Gemeinderat hat er noch nicht.


----------



## **bass** (5. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

anscheinend darf mann im moment einfach so angeln gehen, ohne schein und nichts... soll ein bisschen sein wie niemandsland wir werden aber noch in der touriinfo nachfragen ehe wir dort starten... war noch nie da also wenn jemand tipps hat... sollen ja auch zander drin sein... werd aber wohl eher auf hecht angeln wollen weis jemand wie es mit dickbarschbestand aussieht (40+)??? ist es ein tiefer see? bodenbeschaffenheit? wassertrübung... also wäre für jede info dankbar...

und wie sieht's mit dem baggersee aus sind ja nur noch zehn tage bis zur hechtjagd ; ) wird mann einige von euch begegnen? hat sich jemand inzwischen den see mal angeschaut hab gehört es wär noch mehr kraut drin als letztes jahr? 

fragen über fragen ; )

ich sag schonmal danke


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin zu Eröffnung aufjedenfall mit am Start, noch mehr Kraut? Dann kann man ja wirklich nur noch mit der leichten Spinnrute Barsche am Kraut zuppeln. 

mfg Flo


----------



## chewapchici (5. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zu Echternach: hab den Mann im See-Bistro-oder Snack defragt und der hat bestätigt, dass man einfach so angeln darf bis ein Pächter gefunden ist (was ich auch gemacht habe) dann habe ich einige Tage später meinen Nachbarn, einen Polizisten, damit beauftragt mal nachzuspitzeln und der hat da gleiche bestätigt. Soweit ist die Sache für mich gelaufen. Der See ist ziemlich trübe und ich habe keine Stelle mit mehr als 1,8 bis 2m gefunden, auch nicht in der Mitte ( Pedalo ) 
Da ich allerdings ein ausgiebig lausiger Angler bin, wie ich feststellen muss, habe ich sehr wenig gefangen.:c
Bin aber immer noch dabei mich mit diversen Gufis, Dropshots u.ä, zu üben. Der "Dicke" wird schon noch mal kommen.

ciao,

Pat


----------



## Ronacts (5. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs

Ich habe wie ich schon Mike erzählt habe in der Tourist Info angerufen und das gleiche erzählt bekommen wie mein Vorredner.
Ich gehe morgen oder Sonntag aber nochmal an den See um mir ein Bild zu machen und stelle dann auch noch ein paar Bilder rein.
Ansonsten bin ich wieder am Start #6
@ chewapchici - was hast du denn gefangen?, weil du sagtest sehr wenig (ein Hecht von 1 Meter ist von der Anzahl her wenig, aber vom Erfolg sehr viel)

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ronacts (6. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin gerade eben von meiner kleinen Tour zurück.
Wollte eigentlich an die Sauer, aber da angekommen shit sieht aus wie Milchkaffee, naja was solls ich wollte sowieso zum Echternacher See noch Bilder machen, also bin ich direkt dahin.
Angekommen und was sehe ich? Bestimmt 20 Angler die zum Teil auch da übernachtet haben, was man an den Zelten sehen konnte.
Leider verstand mich keiner , weil mein russisch ist dann doch nicht so gut.
Dann habe ich doch noch meine Rute aus dem Auto geholt und bin noch ein bißchen um den See gezogen.
Nach ein paar Würfen fing ich dann auch einen Barsch .
Nachdem dann eine Weile nichts passiert ist hat dann noch ein Hecht sich meinen Wobbler geschnappt.(mein erster überhaupt)
Das Wasser ist ziemlich trüb, aber Pflanzenwuchs ist nicht ganz soviel.
Also ich denke für nächsten Samstag das könnte was werden.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## chewapchici (6. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
ja so ungefähr wie bei Ronacts war meine Ausbeute auch, bloss bei mir waren es zwei kleinere Barsche. Ich bin allerdings einem Holländer begegnet und der hatte einen ziemlich ansehlichen Karpfen gehakt.
So, jetzt geht's ab nach Schweden, mal sehen ob ich da vielleicht was erwische (mit Ausnahme von Grippe):q
ciao,
Pat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So jetzt geht es ab nach Spanien, mal sehen was ich so erwiche außer Tequilla und Sangria

Man siehts ich nächste Woche wieder


----------



## esox82 (8. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

viel spaß, flo und probier das san miguel bier,ist lecker


----------



## Eric1987 (9. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das schmeckt wirklich sau gut


so werde heute mal ne neue stelle bei oberbillig ausprobieren, werde fangergebnis hier posten!!


----------



## Ronacts (9. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@mike  
@gilles

wie siehts aus mit Samstag?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (9. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny , ich bin dabei und wie es aussieht mike auch  
du kannst du mit bitte die restlichen fotos schicken leider ist nur ne mail namens teil2 angekommen


----------



## Eric1987 (11. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war leider nichts geworde war irgendwie extreme strömung hatte direkt kraut in der angel...

versuchs am samstag bei palzem unterhalb der staustufe

hat da schon mal einer geangelt??

könnte ein paar tips gebrauchen

gruß eric


----------



## Ronacts (11. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gilles
Mails kommen immer wieder zurück, dein Postfach ist zu klein,ich schicke sie dir heute Abend nochmal #c

@all Grills gibt es genug da falls wir nochmal grillen wollen
Ich würde nochmal Brötchen und was zu essen mitbringen und Bier ist auch noch da.
Wir können ja auch 7,00 Uhr anfangen oder zu früh?|supergri

Also meldet euch mal!!

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (11. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin ronny, willst du am samstag grillen ??  dachte eher an ne spinntuer um das gewässer kennen zu lernen ??  wird ausserdem regen geben


----------



## Ronacts (11. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gilles
hab Teil 1 nochmal geschickt und ?

was spricht dagegen eine Kleinigkeit Mittags da zu grillen?
Die Grills sind eh da also viel Arbeit mit aufbauen und so haben wir nicht.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall was mitbringen, aber in der Nähe ist auch ein Supermarkt.
Also wir werden sehen|bigeyes

Wer kommt alles????


----------



## Desperados (11. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

fotos sind angekommen  also ich werd mir nur ein paar belegt brötchen mitbringen, aber wärend du grillst werde ich das ein oder andere bierchen geniessen hehe


----------



## Desperados (12. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also mike und ich wir sin am samstag um 7 am see sollen wir uns auf dem parkplatz treffen ?


----------



## Ronacts (12. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

am besten am Parkplatz am hinteren Teil des Sees.
Wisst Ihr wo das ist?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (12. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nö   ist das wenn man an der jugendherberge vorbeifährt, dann rechts rein ?


----------



## Ronacts (12. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|kopfkrat genau da ich bin 7,00 Uhr da
War gerade noch ein paar Getränke kaufen 

Kohle habe ich auch dabei, kann ja sein wir bekommen doch noch Hunger |rolleyes

Also dann bis morgen früh 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (12. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jau =


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kannte St. Miguel schon vorher....nach dem Urlaub umso besser

Hatten super Wetter eigentlich immer so 30°C. Allerdings haben wir alle akuten Schlafmangel so maxi. 4stunden am tag. Brachte es am ersten Tag auf ganze 30 min Und 90% der Klasse sind erkältet das sie es nicht lassen konnten die Klimaanlage 24 Stunden am Tag laufen zu lassen. Mich hats richtig krass erwischt. So nun genug davon. 

Denke das ich nächstes Wochenende auch mal wieder eine längere Tour mache, wie sieht 
es auch Andy?

mfg Flo


----------



## andre23 (14. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

andy.....taschentuecher nicht vergessen, wenn du mit flo auf tour bist...hehe


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie war der Ausflug nach Echternach?
Ich hab mal bei uns im Büro nachgefragt und es ist so:
Da der Pachtvertrag ausgelaufen bezw. nicht erneuert wurde, befindet sich der See unter der Aufsicht der Gemeindeverwaltung. Wenn die Verwaltung bei uns keinen neuen Pächter einträgt, muss sie selbst für den Unterhalt und die Erlaubnisse der Scheine sorgen. Aus anglerischer Sicht ist der See Niemandsland und wird daher auch nicht vom Zoll kontrolliert


----------



## esox82 (15. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo:
ich hab noch bis zum 4.Oktober Schulung und keine Zeit fürs Angeln,erst danach geht es wieder.
Die skelli kann ich dir leihen,muss ja eh nochmal bei dir vorbeikommen,wegen dem Geld


----------



## Ronacts (15. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@esox82
unser Ausflug war Ok, naja haben zwar keine Fische gesehen aber dafür jede Menge Wasser abbekommen.
Nach genau 5 Minuten habe ich meinen guten Illex Sqirrel verloren also alles in allem ein geiler Tag :q

Sonntag war ich dann nochmals los, diesmal am Viandener Stausee und ich konnte zwar nur einen Fisch überlisten,aber der war ganz okay

Gruß Ronny

@Mike und Gilles
Wie war euer heutiger Urlaubstag ?


----------



## Gusti (15. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute,

Wollte gerne mal Grundangeln mit Futterkorb in der Mosel versuchen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir verraten wie genau die Montage aussehen sollte, welches Futter ich in den Futterkorb geben soll, Hakengrösse u.s.w. Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Ronacts (21. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geht keiner mehr angeln?


Ich also heute morgen los am Echternacher See ausser
jede Menge Russen nix los.
Nachdem ich da 2 Stunden den See mit allen möglichen
Spinnzeug beackert habe, bin ich nochmal an meine
Sauerstelle gefahren und dort noch eine Bachforelle (41
cm )
auf Salmo Bullhead gefangen

wie war der Auftakt in Remerschen?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## gimli (21. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch. #6


----------



## Desperados (21. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop petri ronacts 
Remerschen ?  Kacke mehr sag ich dazu nicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und ich habe es kaum im Bett mit Krippe ausgehalten, naja wohl nix verpasst, ist der see echt noch schlimmer verkrautet?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war gestern mit einem Kumpel die Sauer entlang gewatet,um gute Stellen ausfindig zu machen.
Ausbeute: einen kleinen Barsch, einen 32er und einen 41er Döbel,sowie eine kleine Bafo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich dachte du hast, Seminar und kannst nicht angeln gehen|kopfkrat#d

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (22. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hätte ich auch haben sollen! da ich aber ab dem 1.oktober am flughafen arbeite,wurde das seminar auf den 20-31.oktober verlegt! wurde mir erst am freitag mittag gesagt,dass die kurse ausfallen würden#d


----------



## Desperados (22. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moien,
see ist eigentlich nicht viel verkrauterter als sonst. aber irgenwie wollten die Fische nicht mitspielen, ich habe 13 Hechte gefangen keiner über 40 cm insgesamt wurden am Montag von knapp geschätzt 25 Leuten gerade mal 2 "ZWEI" mitt 60iger Hechte gefangen.  War voll die enttäuschung


----------



## Ronacts (22. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was solls wenigsten habt ihr was gefangen :q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (22. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop   lol


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja..letztes Jahr war auch mehr ein Schlachtfest als angeln^^


----------



## Desperados (22. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das stimmt allerdings aber trotzdem hätt mehr drin sein müssen


----------



## Ronacts (22. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie hats denn bei Mike geklappt?


----------



## Desperados (22. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht besser


----------



## luke_dusk (23. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

remerschen war bei mir auch nicht der grosse erfolg. war letzte woche 3x, einige kleinere hechte gefangen der grösste 57cm!! iergendwie wollen die nicht so recht.. habe auch gehört dass keine grösseren gefangen wurden. 

sonst klappts aber ganz gut mit den hechten im stausee, sonntag gabs 4 hechte + 1 fehlbiss, jedoch auch keine grossen alles so um die 65-70 cm. alle sind zurückgesetzt worden sollen mal schön wachsen bis zur nächten saison.
in der mosel hab ich einen zander von 89cm erwischt, auf toten köfi, und dan noch einige karpfen um die 15kg.


----------



## **bass** (23. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@lukedusk und ronacts petri zu den tollen fängen! glaub den forellenplatz musst du mir mal zeigen, ja remerschen war enttäuschent! viel kleinvieh... ging ein zweites mal los mit grosswobblern und noch nicht mal ein biss! gestern dann wieder (ihr wisst ja ich geb nicht auf ; ) ) diesmal hatte ich es auf barsch abgesehen hab den ganzen see dann mit allen erdenkliche illexwobblern durchgeangelt und bis auf ein 30ger barsch nix! später einfach mal kopyto ran und dann bekam ich auch die bisse! so fing ich noch 7 sehr gute barsche auf gummis und hatte einen ausschlitzer eines grösseren hechtes! gefangen hab ich nur an den plätzen wo ich den gummi sehr nah am grund anbieten konnte... 

ehe jemand fragt 7cm gummis und die farbe war egal mal auf fluo mal auf braun...

@lukedusk

wo hast du deinen zander gefangen wenn mann fragen darf, scheint als ob sie erwachen höre so einiges an fängen... nur will ich erst noch meinen hecht ehe ich die zander reizen geh... hoffe klappt noch diesen monat  ; )


----------



## luke_dusk (23. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei mir kamen nur bisse auf illex arnaud. und einer auf aragon. squirel und gummi brachten nix obwohl sehr viele (dicke)barsche nachliefen hätte der squirrel eigentlich was bringen müssen- hat er aber nicht. stellen wo ich auf grund angeln konnte fand ich keine bin aber auch jedes mal nur die strecke vom eingang beim fussballfeld bis hinter die insel gegangen. 
man muss villeicht mal mit köfi ran??

mein zander war bei bech-kleinmacher portugiesen-wiss oder wie die stelle auch immer heisst, beim hein eben. komischerweise bekam ich nur bisse auf toten köfi.


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

portugiesen-weise  in bech-kleinmacher ??  ja das soll dieses jahr ne gute stelle sein, hab ich auch schon gehört   petri euch beiden übrigens


----------



## Ronacts (23. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@mike
kann dir den Platz zeigen, vielleicht fängst du die Forelle ja nächstes Jahr nochmal  
Habs einfach nicht übers Herz gebracht sie mitzunehmen.

ich fahre vielleicht morgen Abend nochmal nach Vianden, mal sehen was wird, war mir jetzt mal bei Niedrigwasser ein paar Spots anschauen, die bei vollem See eigentlich was bringen müssten, wenn denn was drin ist 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute hab endlich einen 4 ps aussenborder  yeah baby yeah


----------



## luke_dusk (24. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> portugiesen-weise in bech-kleinmacher ?? ja das soll dieses jahr ne gute stelle sein, hab ich auch schon gehört  petri euch beiden übrigens


 
die portugiesen schmeissen warscheinlich immer die übriggebliebenen sardinen vom grill ins wasser.. das lockt villeicht die zander an oder schon alleine der geruch vom dauergrillen was die dort veranstalten |supergri


----------



## Desperados (24. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist gut möglich  lol


----------



## Ronacts (25. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so war gestern Abend nochmal für ein Stündchen los nach Vianden

nachdem ich sämtliche neuen Illex Wobbler durchprobiert habe und nichts gebissen hat, habe ich mal wieder einen Gufi ausprobiert und so blieb ich mal wieder nicht Schneider nachdem der von einem Barsch inhaliert worden ist.
Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf den ersten größeren Hecht oder Zander.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (29. September 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

@ronacts: es muss auch nicht diese forelle sein, aber da ich mich oben an der sauer nicht sogut auskenne wäre es mal gut ne andere stelle zu befischen, und wenn dann da auch noch forellen sind... umso besser

hab meinen hecht gefangen am baggersse, war aber auch nicht unbedingt groß mit etwa 50cm... aber jetzt kann ich beruhigt die zander befischen ; ) hab jetzt auch schon einige gefangen aber leider nur kleine und ab und zu springt auch mal ein dickbarsch auf den gufi... wie siehts denn zanderteschnich bei euch aus?


----------



## hypoklax (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War letzte Woche in Remerschen am Badeweiher!
Konnte eine schöne 89er Hechtdame mit 5 kg überlisten!
Köder war ein neongelber, 5er Spinner!
Gefangen gegen ca. 20:30 Uhr, es war also schon dunkel!:m


----------



## Eric1987 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

huhu

wollt morgen ne runde spinnen gehn

was meint ihr lohnt sich eher 

Mosel oder Sauer

gruß


----------



## chewapchici (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ah! Alle in Lethargie verfallen? Oder etwa wegen heftigem Fischen keine Zeit mehr?|wavey:
War zum Spinnen in Remerschen und habe endlich was gefangen: 11 Barsche, aber auf Gummi bisher immer noch nix, obwohl die Bisse immer mehr werden. Das mit dem Anschlagen klappt irgendwie nicht oder die Hakengrösse oder-lage ist irgendwie falsch gewählt. Naja Versuch macht klug.#6


----------



## reiheramdeich (4. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

hab letzte Woche bei Temmels an dieser alten Schloßruine angesessen. War einfach mal ein Versuch mit Wurm an der Faulenzerangel. Das ergab dann einige Barsche so zwischen 22 und 28 cm. Bin da wohl in einen ganzen Schwarm reingeraten. Kennt jemand noch andere Strecken an der Mosel für Raubfische. Bin sonst eher an Sauer oder Our.
Grüße und Petri


----------



## Alexius (4. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute! Hat jemand die Liste bzw. Adressen mit Luxemburgischen Seen, wo man Angeln darf? Ich war letzte Wochenende bei Remerscher Bagersee, ist  nicht das Gelbe von Ei! Sehr schwer zu befischen, viele Wasserpflanzen, das Preis ist in Ordnung 4€, mann kann auch die Tageskarte bei Pizzeria grade am See kaufen, auch am Wochenende. Wenn man da auch Fisch fangen könnte, dann wäre es perfekt.


----------



## chivas1109 (16. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

habe vor kommenden Mittwoch mit zwei Kumpels an die luxemburgische Grenze zum Angeln zu fahren.
Könnte mir jemand nen tollen Tipp für ne gute Stelle geben, die Fangaussichten mit sich bringt?
Wollen mit leichten Spinnangeln auf Barsch und Zander gehen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Desperados (16. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
Würde dir gerne einen heissen Tip geben allerdings läufts bei mir im moment auch nicht besonders berauchend.
Leichtes spinnangeln auf barsch ist eigentlich überall gut möglich. Denke nicht das ihr all zu weit fahren wollt, daher bei machtum sind auch teilweise Hechte drin, Zander gibts dort auch allerdings besser mit Köfi statt mit Gummi. die Sauer hoch könnt ihr mit Döbel und Hechten rechnen. Die letzten Wochen wurden gute Hechte und Zander am Sauereinlauf in die mosel in wasserbillig gefangen, ebenfals empfehlenswerter platz, ein paar hunder meter unterhalb vom einlauf, wo das Hausboot anliegt. von dort aus noch einmal ein paar hundert meter dann kommt ihr an eine spundwand vor einem hafen. Sind aber alles keine Plätze mit Fanggarantie, kann heute für traumstunden sorgen und morgen für die totale ernüchterung :-(  allerdings wurde letze woche ein zander von 98 cm am einlauf gefangen und vor 2 wochen ein Hecht von 1,41cm am hausboot.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> vor 2 wochen ein Hecht von 1,41cm am hausboot.



1,41cm? Was für ein Riese:q Wenn es 1,41m heißen sollte genauso zum lachen, wohl genauso wie der 3m Waller aus der Sauer usw. von dem man jedes mal beim angeln erzählt bekommt.

mfg Flo


----------



## Desperados (16. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

soll ganz klar 1,41m heissen, und augenzeuge ist ein ganz guter kumpel und fotos hab ich persönlich gesehn.
Also sorry Flo, aber du denkst doch eh was du willst.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Krass, absoluter Weltrekord in Luxembourg gefangen worden

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst, gibt es ein Bild mit einem Metermaß daneben? Daran sind die meisten riesen Fänge immer gescheitert


----------



## Desperados (17. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nenn mir doch bitte einen einzigen grund wieso dies nicht möglich sein soll ??
Bestimmt kein alltäglicher Fisch aber unmöglich ?? nöö glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habe ich gesagt des es unmöglich ist? Nur spricht das Gewässer nicht gerade für einen riesen Hechtbestand, und somit auch eine höhere Chance von Kapitalen. Hört man in Lux. nix gegen das Land eher aus dem Grund das dort jeder der keinen Schein hat (auch aus Deutschland) fischen geht, so viele Geschichten. Vom 3m Wels aus der Sauer bis hin von alltäglichen Forellenfängen von über 60cm....die er angeblich an einem We gefangen hat bis hin zu unendlich vielen 1,50m Hechten...Achja un ein 10 Jähriger der einen 2m Wels gebändigt hat gabs auch noch 

Meistens gibs für sowas einfach keine Beweise, oder hast du ein Foto mit Metermaß....

mfg Flo


----------



## Desperados (17. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein das hast du in der tat nicht  klar gibts es hier viele geschichten die mehr anglerlatein sind als sonst was, von 1.50m hechten hab ich noch nix gehört aber ich denke es ist nur noch eine frage der zeit bis die ersten königslachse in der sauer gefangen werden. aber scherz beiseite, ein metermass war nicht drauf, den hecht kann ich auch nit auf denn cm genau einschätzen, aber sehr glabwürdig war das foto auf jeden fall, und mal ehrlich selbst wenns nur 1,35m gewesen währen ????  und immer noch hammer fisch, vielleicht wars aber auch 1,45m  nun ja seis drum, ich glaubs.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nur mal so Eindruck was 130cm bedeuten: Monsterhecht

mfg Flo


----------



## Desperados (17. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schönes foto, aber mir ist schon klar was 1,30m bedeuten.
ach ja flo,  für 1,30cm ist er dann doch ein bisschen gros


----------



## chivas1109 (19. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also werden dann morgen mal nach Wasserbillig fahren und ma schauen was so am Wasser los ist!!!!

Vielen dank für dei Tipps

Grüße


----------



## **bass** (21. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute, meld mich auch mal wieder...

@flo (unser nörgler ; )  )  also ich kann dir da nicht recht geben dass es keine solche hechte geben soll, denn ich selbst hab mit eigen augen bereits zwei (gefangene) hechte aus der mosel gesehen die 1,33m und 1,36m hatten! und da ist es nicht mehr weit bis zur 1,40m marke... und da eh niemand mehr hechte beangelt da jeder zander will, wachsen sie sehr gut ab... hab vor zwei wochen auch noch zwei ü 80ger auf der selben stelle an einem tag gefangen... und ehrlich gesagt im moment wenn drauf angeln würde könnte mann eigentlich jeden tag einen fangen, gibt sogar welche die sich darüber aufregen weil sie (nur ) hecht fangen anstatt zander...

wie sieht's denn fangtechnisch bei euch aus, fang halt immer irgendwie was nur mit den zandern scheint es dieses jahr nicht klappen zu wollen... und bei den barschen hab ich auch erst zwei mal ein rudel erwischt... dafüf gabs dann aber über 50 barsche ; ) alles mit dropshot...

war letztens mal nach wasserbillig leider gab's kein biss und es ist im moment ja ungewöhnlich ruhig dort... mann bekommt sogar einen platz, lediglich die stelle am hausboot ist ewig besetzt...


----------



## luke_dusk (21. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit den zandern hats diese saison auch bei mir nicht so hingehauen (hab mich jedoch auch mehr mir karpfen beschäftigt) 
hab aber einen ü90 zander erwicht, sonst fast nur kleine um die 40-60.
mit den hechten in der mosel ist so ne sache, würde die gerne mal beangeln kenne aber keine vernünftigen stellen, habe nur im stausee reichtlich hecht erfahrungen, in der mosel jedoch nur zander und karpfen.  wie beangelt ihr die denn? mit pose oder wie an ruhigen stellen?
Ist aber normal dass welche am hausboot gefangen werden wenn dort die ganzen weissfische zurzeit sitzen. 
falls jemand villeicht zu einem kleinen hecht-stellen austausch bereit wäre also ich kenne einige im stau, wenn ich dafür die ein oder andere in der mosel verraten bekäme, oder nur so ungefär.. oberhalb/unterhalb der staustufen?


----------



## BlackLions (21. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Heil Leute,

sind auch mal wieder online. Im Moment leider zu viel Arbeit und nebenbei noch die VDSF-Prüfung.  Ganz schön zeitintensiv. |rolleyes
Wenn wir die Prüfung hinter uns haben sind wir lizensierte Angler, Naturschützer, Öko´s, Wasserwirtschafter, Chemiker und theoretische Kenner der Flora und Fauna des Donaugebietes.:q

Gruß
Uwe & Moni


----------



## Desperados (21. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann macht mal hinne Blacklions damit mal wieder mehr zeit zum angeln zur verfügung steht. 
@luke_dusk dein vorschlag klingt nicht uninteressant


----------



## **bass** (23. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geb dir auch so ein tipp! nimm nen fetten wobbler und dann beangelst du folgende stellen; unterhalb und oberhalb der staustufe stadtbredimus bis zur ortseinfahrt remich, und dann die strecke gegenüber vom baggersee bis nach schengen... die stellen schaffst du alle an einem tag! wenn du eher mit pose losziehen willst dann angel überall dort wo ne spundwand ist... wenns nicht klappt ziehen wir mal gemainsam los! werd nàchstes jahr auch wieder den schein vom stau machen dann komm ich auf dich zurück ; ) ist schon zu lange her aber wenn du mir schon mal sagen kannst wo die ''rommewiss'' ist und dann gibts noch ne stelle heisst irgendwie was mit ''L'' such seit nem jahr  verzweifelt nach dem namen... war immer gut auf zande und grossbarsch!

bin aber schon zufrieden wenn du mir sagen kénntest wo du erfolgreich warst auf zander dieses jahr an der mosel geht auch per pn ; )


----------



## Desperados (23. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

per pn ??  immer diese geheimnistuerei hier hehe


----------



## luke_dusk (24. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok danke für die guten ratschläge, wenns mit dem schnee vorbei ist werd ich nochmal losziehn, wenn nicht ist für nächste saison. 
überall wo ne spundwand ist.. remerschen also, dort fange ich normalerweis meine zander.. der von 92cm diese saison hat auch dort gebissen. angle dort aber warscheinlich zu tief für hechte. aber werds dan dort mal mit pose im mittelwasser versuchen.
Dier Rommwiss kan ich dir beschreiben, mein "boot" liegt dort. du fährst über die pont misère nach boulaide. in boulaide kommst du zuerst an einem kiosk forbei dann komst auf der gleichen seite ein camping am campingplatz rechts abbiegen, steht auch schon ein kleines schild mit rommwiss da.. dan einfach weiter und im dorf immer rechts halten, dan komst du irgendwann zur rommwiss.. entweder fährst du nach dem camping sofort rechts über einen feldweg, danach komst du in eine bewohnte strasse dort wieder rechts und wieder auf einen gablung auf den feldweg(auch der rechte) dieser führt dan zur rommswiss. oder du fährst nach dem camping direkt ins dorf weiter und dan auf der ersten gablung rechts dan kommst du auch zu besagtem feldweg der zur romwiss füht. also egal wie ab camping immer rechts dan kommst du immer an. 
eine stelle mit L?? lifrange? sonst kenn ich kenn ich nichts.  bei der rommwiss gibt es aber 2 gute stellen auf grossbarsch, davon weiss ich aber nur von einer wo sie genau ist. etwas oberhalb der wiss komst so ein kleiner seitenarm, dort geht ein riesiger felsen ins wasser.. am ende des felsens ist ein tiefes loch.. dort stehen jede menge barsche. das loch hab ich mit dem echolot gefunden.. die 2te stelle soll auch sehr gut für zander sein, liegt wohl auch zwischen der rommwiss und der staumauer, dort soll mal ne alte brücke gestanden baben an der man jetzt wohl dauernt zander fängt. hab schon grosse teile mit dem echo abgesucht aber nichts gefunden. und keiner kann mir auch genau sagen wo die stelle sein soll..


----------



## reiheramdeich (30. November 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Au weia! FLO-ZANDERKÖNIG, kannst das echt glauben: 3m Waller sind in der Sauer keine seltenheit! Die Nahrungsvielfalt für die Waller ist an der Sauer mit den vielen Campingurlaubern und Kajakfahrern sehr vielfältig. Kein Wunder dass diese Fische so schnell wachsen, wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Kleinkinder und Haustiere der Campinggäste jährlich auf ungeklärte Weise verschwinden. 
Nu aber mal Spaß beiseite: Das Gewässer spricht wirklich nicht für einen Riesenfang. Ich betrachte die Angelei in der Sauer als Erholung in der Natur, freue mich über jede Forelle, die NICHT untermaßig ist, und bin froh, das ich mir über das Mindestmaß eines Barsches keinen Kopf zu machen brauche. Auch bin ich dem Meinung, das viele Urlauber mit einem Tages oder Wochenschein sich kaum dafür interessieren, ob nun der untermaßige Fisch weiter wachsen darf, oder als Zahnfüllung irgendwo in der Versenkung verschwindet.
So, dass wollte ich auch mal loswerden. Wichtig beim Angelsport ist: wie im richtigen Leben kommts auch hier nicht auf die Größe an, sondern auf den Spaß am Ganzen.


----------



## BlackLions (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:vik:





reiheramdeich schrieb:


> Au weia! FLO-ZANDERKÖNIG, kannst das echt glauben: 3m Waller sind in der Sauer keine seltenheit! Die Nahrungsvielfalt für die Waller ist an der Sauer mit den vielen Campingurlaubern und Kajakfahrern sehr vielfältig. Kein Wunder dass diese Fische so schnell wachsen, wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Kleinkinder und Haustiere der Campinggäste jährlich auf ungeklärte Weise verschwinden.
> Nu aber mal Spaß beiseite: Das Gewässer spricht wirklich nicht für einen Riesenfang. Ich betrachte die Angelei in der Sauer als Erholung in der Natur, freue mich über jede Forelle, die NICHT untermaßig ist, und bin froh, das ich mir über das Mindestmaß eines Barsches keinen Kopf zu machen brauche. Auch bin ich dem Meinung, das viele Urlauber mit einem Tages oder Wochenschein sich kaum dafür interessieren, ob nun der untermaßige Fisch weiter wachsen darf, oder als Zahnfüllung irgendwo in der Versenkung verschwindet.
> So, dass wollte ich auch mal loswerden. Wichtig beim Angelsport ist: wie im richtigen Leben kommts auch hier nicht auf die Größe an, sondern auf den Spaß am Ganzen.


:vik:wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. :vik:


----------



## BlackLions (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Leute,

VDSF-Prüfung ist geschafft. Jetzt gehts richtig los.:vik:


----------



## reiheramdeich (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## BlackLions (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



reiheramdeich schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!!



Thx:m


----------



## **bass** (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na geht keiner mehr ans wasser?

war ein paar mal los mit mehr oder weniger erfolg, nen schönen ü40 barsch, nen massigen zander (gott, und gilles wissen dass er hart erarbeitet ^war und gestern gab's noch nen schönen  ü60er döbel auf rotauge am grund... 

und bei euch wie sieths da aus?


----------



## Desperados (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gott und Gilles ??  der vergleich gefällt mir  aber dein Zander war echt verdient


----------



## BlackLions (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moijen Leute,

wir haben für dieses Jahr abgeschlossen. Haben jetzt noch einige Weihnachtsfeiern in unseren Vereinen und die schlauchen dann ganz schön.:vSo schlimm wirds wohl hoffentlich nicht werden.:vik:


----------



## Desperados (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann dann, viel glück


----------



## **bass** (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gilles als ich den döbel fing begnete ich jemand der nur diese stelle befischt und auch nur mit wobbler angelt (gelegenheitsangler) hat auch nur etwa 8 modelle, alle flachlaufend und etwa 12cm lang... der einwurf geht auch nur höchstens 20 meter weit raus... aber was der an zander an der stelle schon gefangen hat da kann ich nur staunen (hab fotos gesehen) bis zu 8! zander am abend und immer nur auf wobbler! und wir und andere beackern die stelle mit gummis wie die blöden um villeicht den einen oder anderen zu fangen... so einfach kanns gehen, auf jedenfall werd ich das nächste saison intensiver an dem platz probieren...

steht das eigentlich noch für den profimonsterhechtansitz nächstes wochenende?


----------



## Desperados (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop klar steht das noch  und ehm... wo soll dieser zanderplatz sein ??


----------



## Ronacts (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

eeeh was ist los Jungs ,wollt ihr ohne mich losziehen? :c
Wo wollt Ihr hin ? |kopfkrat

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach wen haben wir denn da ??   na ronny alles klar ?? was sagen die fische ?


----------



## Ronacts (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Gilles
bei mir ist soweit alles klar, außer das Angelmäßig im Moment alles stillliegt.
Ich war das letzte Mal vor etwa 4 Wochen unterwegs und da bin ich auch Schneider nach Hause gegangen.
Naja was solls, wegen nächten WE melde ich mich wenn sich bei mir was ändert und ich Zeit bekommen sollte.
Deine Nummer habe ich ja.

Gruß ronny


----------



## WSTA (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

HAllo

hab meinen ersten großen Barsch (45 cm 1,3 kg) gefangen in Grevenmacher.War eigentlich auf Zander unterwegs.

mfg 
WSTA


----------



## BlackLions (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gratulation!:vik:


----------



## Desperados (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop, gratuliere  statlicher Fisch


----------



## WSTA (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke!!!


----------



## Desperados (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich geh angeln, wer kommt mit ??? und zwar jetzt.   
morgen geh ich auch, wer will ??


----------



## lee-roy23 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo desperados wollten am samstag nach echternach an den stausee kannst du mir was näheres dazu sagen?


----------



## Desperados (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht viel, war bisher nur einmal dort mit *bass* und *ronacts*  und ausser das es geregnet hat wie Sau hatte keiner von uns 3 einen Biss. Ich höre allerdings immer wieder von Hecht und Zanderfängen. Wo genau weiss ich leider nicht, der See ist auch nicht sehr tief, so 2m im durchschnitt. Naja wünsche dir auf jedenfall viel erfolg, und lass uns von deinen Fängen hören


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie siehts aus mit Weiswampach?
Wohne da um die Ecke, weiß jemand ob man da zurzeit auch mit Gufis los kann?
Wenn jemand was konkretes weiß einfach mal posten, ansonsten ruf ich da mal an!


----------



## Ronacts (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@lee-roy23
ich war dieses Jahr ein paar Mal da aber gefangen habe ich nie viel, mal ein paar Barsche oder 2 Babyhechte
aber wo die kleinen sind muss es ja auch große geben
Du musst allerdings sehr unempfindlich gegen Fußgänger und Hunde sein, da ist immer sehr viel Betrieb

@desperados 
wo solls hingehen hätte auch mal wieder Lust loszuziehen

kannst dich ja melden und sagen wo es hingehen soll

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey ronny, klar sobald ich näheres weiss meld ich mich


----------



## lee-roy23 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo desperados hallo ronacts danke für die antworten werden es einfach mal veruchen


----------



## Desperados (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

versuch macht klug lee-roy23 hoffe du hast mehr erfolg wie wir


----------



## Ronacts (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gilles
du schläfst aber lange 
ich dachte du wolltest angeln gehen |kopfkrat

Naja melde dich mal
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ronacts (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@lee-roy23 
wie ist es denn gelaufen in Echternach?

ist der neue Pachtvertrag fertig?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Alexius (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute! ich bin im Internet auf diese Seite gestossen, hier ist Link:http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/stau-eschsauer.htm<br>Ich würde gern am Stausee Esch-Sauer angeln, hat jemand da schon geangelt? Wo kriegt man Erlaubnisscheine?<br>


----------



## Ronacts (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

steht doch im Link der seite wo es die gibt |kopfkrat

@gilles @mike lebt ihr noch? #d man hört garnix mehr von euch, hätten ja mal Eisangeln gehen können in Echternach |supergri

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja klar Ronny, siehst du mich fliegengewicht schon auf dem eis rumtänzeln ?? 
Im moment ist es ziemlich ruhig  schonzeit eben  aber gleich gehts wieder in frankreich los  
wie siehts den bei dir aus


----------



## Ronacts (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei mir ist es auch eher sehr ruhig, die Mosel ist sehr klar und hat relativ wenig wasser und die Häfen sind oder waren alle zugefroren.
Naja noch 8 Lange Wochen dann gehts endlich wieder auf Forelle los.:vik:
Wie siehts aus lebt der Mike nicht mehr, ich hatte ihm mal eine Mail geschickt, aber keine Rückmeldung.;+

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach ja mike  schaffe schaffe häusle bauen


----------



## **bass** (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

wie gilles schon gesagt hat verbring ich meine zeit im moment mit häusle bauen, aber nicht ohne hintergedanken so bin ich nämlichfürs frühjahr fertig, und kann diese saison dann auch mal wieder richtig loslegen ; )  werd mir aber noch mal den hafen genauer ansehen ehe die saison auf barsch auch noch vorbei ist  ; )


----------



## Desperados (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann sag bescheid


----------



## Ronacts (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sag Bescheid ich komme auch mit :q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## WSTA (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo!!

hab mal eine Frage jetzt is ja Schonzeit f. Hecht und Zander deshalb würde ich gerne auf Barsch rausrücken aber wenn ich doch mal einen Zander an den Hacken bekomme was dann???

lohnt es sich zurzeit auf weissfisch zuangeln? habt ihr eventuell paar tipps.  

Angelgewässer: Mosel v. Wasserbillig bis Remich 

Im Voraus vielen Dank!


----------



## **bass** (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bis auf einige weissfische wie döbel und brassen sind die meisten auch schon in der schonzeit, auf barsch kannst du aber noch angeln... ob es sich lohnt, keine ahnung?! angel nie auf weissfische im winter, aber im prinzip gillt dass ne tiefe und ruhige strömung eigentlich erfolgsversprechend sind (z.B. vor den staustufen...) kannst ja auch dein glück gleich am hausboot in wasserbillig versuchen, aber da werden es wohl nur rotaugen werden und glaub die sind auch schon in der schonzeit...


----------



## WSTA (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vielen dank


----------



## reiheramdeich (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

An der Mosel in Temmels, bei der alten Schloßruine hab ich schon einige Barsche gefangen. 30gr Grundblei wurm und ca. 20-30m vom Ufer entfernt auswerfen. So hats bei mir im November fuktioniert. Kann aber bei dieser Witterung nicht sagen, ob die Barsche jetzt beißen. Viel Erfolg


----------



## neu dabei (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo. will unbedingt morgen auf der mosel anglen aber weis nicht op man schon darf ob noch schon zeit ist. kann mir jemand helfen? danke


----------



## Desperados (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo, raubfisch hat schonzeit bis 15.juni friedfisch ist noch auf bis ende februar


----------



## neu dabei (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm friedfisch kenne mich nicht so gut aus? also kann man aber af der mosel morgen anglen? und vielen dank für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Desperados (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop man kann an der Mosel angeln. 
Kein problem


----------



## neu dabei (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vielen dank desperados


----------



## Ronacts (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Ich war gestern an der Mosel gegenüber Wasserbillig auf der deutschen Seite, ist aber im Moment sehr viel Strömung und deshalb habe ich auch nur kurz probiert (hatte die dicken Bleie nicht dabei):q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## neu dabei (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

hehe ich war heute an der mosel, un es war auch viel strömung, naja probiere es in ein paar tagen wieder


----------



## $perch$ (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo ich bin David und komme ebenfalls aus Luxemburg.
Ich bin hier neu, und hab schon gleich ne Frage: ich weiss nicht warum doch ich fange jetzt im Winter einfach nichts. letztens habe ich bei der Einfahrt der Booter in Schwebsingen auf Barsch mit totem Köderfisch auf Grund doch es biss nichts.


----------



## $perch$ (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich wäre froh über einige Tipps damit ich auch im Winter was fangen kann. Schon einige male fing ich in den letzten Monaten nichts.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Paswit (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
auf meinen Blogs:
http://fischen-angeln-jagen.suite101.de/

www.trier.mediaquell.com

und bald auch regelmässig auf

http://paswitoutdoor.wordpress.com/

gibt es Infos über Sauer, Mosel, Our, Nebenflüsse und Seen in der Region samt Angelmethoden. Ich habe momentan dort zahlreiche Angeltechnikbeiträge von diesen Flüssen samt Infos zu Angelscheinen usw gepostet.
Petri Heil

#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Im Winter fahren die Fische ihren Stoffwechsel runter, d.h. das sie weniger fressen. Somit sind auch ihren aktiven Jagdphasen nicht mehr so ausgeprägt. Die Fische liegen nun oft am Grund. Im Winter ist das Wasser am Grund wärmer, erklärung dauert zu lang, müsstest du aber aus der Schule kennen. Deshalb suchen die Fische auch tiefe Regionen auf. 

Fischen im Winter erfodert eine Menge geduld und einiges an Erfahrung. Immer dran bleiben, irgendwann hast du den Bogen raus.

lg Flo


----------



## **bass** (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@perch  du hast es fast richtig gemacht und hast in deinem post selbst die antwort ; ), der platz ist schonmal nicht so schlecht, einziges manko, den abschnitt den du beangelt hast ist eigentlich recht erfolgsversprechend nur nicht im winter (auf barsch) denn die fische benutzen diesen nur als schleuse um entweder in die tiefe mosel zu schwimmen oder sich in den ruhigen hafen zu begeben...  d.h. du wirst da vermutlich nur barsche fangen die durch zufall in dem moment dort vorbei schwimmen...  aber dein grösster fehler war mit totem köfi zu angeln ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen, barsche wollen lebendköder!!! vor allem wenn sie nicht ganz beissfreudig sind! leg so einen nicht auf grund dann zupf das teil einfach dann wird's eher klappen, oder häng nen wurm dran...

ist das wasser dort noch sehr trüb? wollte jetzt auch nochmal probieren gehn zum abschluss der saison...

bis dann


----------



## $perch$ (2. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo und Vielen Dank,
es tut mir leid doch ich hatte fast den ganzen Tag nebenbei einen lebendköder zu angeln doch es biss nichts. Also habe ich dann einen Reserve Fisch aus der Kühltruhe an den Haken gehänkt.
Petri Heil und nochmals Danke!


----------



## $perch$ (2. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach jetzt hätte ich fast vergessen, das Wasser ist gut 20 cm gestiegen und zimlich trübe... 
Petri Heil


----------



## $perch$ (2. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

...nochmals zum Platz
Die Einfahrt der Booten glaub ich ist ne Ziemlich gute Stelle denn Im Sommer war ich bei drei super Fängen dabei: Ein Barsch in die 40 cm mit der Pose und lebend Köder, noch ein Barsch über 45cm mit lebend Köder, und noch ein Hecht von 80cm Mit lebend Köder an der Pose. Zander wurden ebenfalls gefangen doch nur bis 20cm.


----------



## $perch$ (2. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

...Bass ich gebe dir zwar recht mit den Fängen, mein Fazit zum Platz: wenig dafür dicker Fisch.Sonntags ist immer alles voll von Angler an diesem Platz. Auf dem Camping in Swebsingen ist noch so ein Platz wo ein oder zwei Tritte runtergeht. Dort angele ich am meisten von Köderfisch bis Hecht, am liebsten aber auf Barsch mit dem lenbend Köder, denn hier fängt man oft ein dutzend Barsche hintereinander. Mit dem Gummifisch habe ich auch einen kleinen Hecht überlistet. Mit Käse habe ich einen Döbel von 53 cm gelandet. Natürlich schwimmt aber wieder alles was ich hier gefangen habe.Für Wels ich meiner Meinung nach in Stadtbredimus bei den Schleusen eine gute Stelle. Noch eine Frage : Kennt noch einer eine gute Stelle für Zander? So einen würde ich auch gerne mal überlisten. Danke im voraus.


----------



## **bass** (5. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du saßt eigentlich an ner guten stelle ; ) hab dort schon so einige ungetüme gefangen nur dieses jahr leider nichts grosses, aber es wird dir auch kaum einer nen zanderplatz verraten ausser die wo eh jeder drauf angelt wie z.b. wasserbillig... aber soviel kann ich sagen dass du hinter den schleusen eigentlich die chance hast nen dicken zu fangen dafür wirst du aber villeicht an diesen plätzen öfters schneider bleiben...
zum hechtangeln gibt's dort auch so einige plätze da hast du ja auch den einen oder anderen schon gefunden ; ). mit den barschen stimmt nur ist dort im sommer echt zuviel los um vernünftig angeln zu können... wenn du aber den richtigen zeitpunkt findest (d.h. hochwasser vor dem frost) dann können es auch mal über 100 barsche werden ; )


----------



## **bass** (5. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

noch mal ich, hab ja gesehen dass der flo sich auch mal wieder gemeldet hat, und da wollte ich doch mal deine meinung haben da du ja so ein bisschen ein mateialfetischist bist... werd mir demnächst ne wallerrute zulegen (da es immer öfter vorkommt  dass ich mit meinen ruten einfach unterdimensioniert bin, so bei 2m fischen ist nun mal einfach schluss ; ) ) und wollte dich dann mal fragen ob du villeicht so nen schönes spielzeug vorschlagen könntest im 300gr wurfgewicht bereich, zum angeln mit köderfisch vom ufer aus...

ich sag schonmal danke!


----------



## $perch$ (8. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Bass,
Danke für die Tipps.
Also zum Welsangeln habe ich jetzt keine extra Rute sondern einfach eine starke, die ich auch zum Karpfen angeln nehme.
Doch ich glaube Jenzi hat so einige tolle Teile an Wels Ruten, ich kenne mich mit den Ruten nicht so gut aus doch du kanst dir ja mal die Ruten von Jenzi anschauen.
Eddie.


----------



## **bass** (11. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vielen dank, nur würd ich es schon etwas genauer wissen wollen denn wenn ich mir alle welsruten ansehe dann bin ich wohl noch nächstes jahr dabei ; ), muss mir mal die dinger von desperados ansehen der hat ja jetzt ordentlich aufgestockt ; )


----------



## $perch$ (15. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
also zu den Jenzi Ruten: die Modelle von 2008 meinte ich doch ob schon neue auf dem Markt gibt weiss ich nicht.
Ich hab ne Frage; Kann man die Sonnenbarsche als Köderfische benutzen, einige sagen sie fangen gut und andere sagen es wäre Dreck. Ich weiss nicht warum sie nicht gut sein sollen da die Farbe Fire-Tiger der Wobbler ja auch so ähnlich aussehen wie die der Sonnenbarsche.
Danke, im voraus


----------



## $perch$ (18. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weiss keiner mir zu rat?


----------



## $perch$ (22. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schlaft ihr?^^


----------



## chewapchici (22. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Salut,

das mit den Köderfischen ist wie mit Allem, wenn's beisst dann beiss'st und wenn nicht dann eben nicht. Ich habe mit Sonnenbarschen genausoviel oder -wenig gefangen wie mit anderen Köderfischen auch. Muss allerdings sagen, dass ich normalerweise in der Mosel immer sehr wenig fange, egal wie und egal mit was. Ob jetzt der Sonnenbarsch deshalb in der Mosel besonders geeignet ist oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen.
Häng mal Einen an und versuch's #6

Pat


----------



## $perch$ (22. März 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Okay danke Pat
Werd' s dann mal im Sommer versuchen mit den Sonnenbarschen.
Mal sehen ob was beisst.
Bis dann
ciao


----------



## Desperados (2. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin, Also ich kenn ja Leute, die fischen mit sonnenbarsch auf Katzenwels und fangen auch noch nen tollwütigen Hecht nebenbei 
Ansonsten, @Bass du musst dir mal meine neuen Jerk- und welsruten ankucken, denken die werden dich auch interessieren.
@Ronacts und @Bass und @lle anderen ich hoffe dieses Jahr werden wieder ein paar treffen organisiert, und ich hoffe dieses mal sind ein paar leute mehr dabei. sonst gehen Ronacts, bass und ich noch mal alleine los angeln (grillen) 
Bis denne.


----------



## Ronacts (2. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin dabei zumindest was das Grillen betrifft 
@ gilles 
wie siehts aus warst du mal wieder los?
ich glaube der Echternacher See ist noch immer nicht verpachtet- also wie siehts aus, es wurde über den Winter viel Holz weggemacht |rolleyes, und Angler sitzen da jedes Wochenende

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (2. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na also ganz ehrlich, auf den echternacher see hab ich im moment so viel lust wie auf Pickel am Hintern, also eher weniger 
Lasse aber mit mir reden würde aber vorher gerne genaueres über die momentanen regelungen etc wissen.
Und ausser Leichen (erinnere dich an die von mir gefangenen Haare) geht da eh nix an den Haken 
Du brauchst unbedingt den schein für frankreich. ist zwar einen kleinen wenig weit für dich, lohnt sich aber


----------



## auron (10. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo leute ich bäuchte hilfe

Kann mir einer sage ob ich an der mosel in schengen oder remrich anglen kann und brauche ich da wie in deutschland eine landesfischereischen?

wenn nicht wo bekomme ich dann eine tageskarte her ausser auf der gemeinde dort
komme nämlich aus saarlouis und kenne nur zwei weihern wo ich hin gehen kann


----------



## COPAL1965 (10. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo.....,da kannste im moment nicht angeln,da das 
Grenzgewässer bis 14.06.09 geschlossen ist.

um am grenzgewässer zu angeln brauchste keinen Schein,
da musste dir nur bei der Gemeinde oder einem Touristikbüro einen erlaubnisschein holen.

_Wer im Grenzgewässer Fischen möchte benötigt einen Grenzgewässerschein. Dieser Schein ist in vielen Gemeindebehörden und bei den Distriktskommissariaten zu beziehen. Voraussetzung ist ein gültiger Personalausweis. Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren dürfen in Begleitung eines erwachsenen Scheininhabers umsonst angeln._​ _Der Wochenschein kostet 5 .-€_​ _Der Monatschein kostet 10.-€_​ _Der Jahresschein kostet__  15.-€_


_schau mal hier:_
http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/grenzgewaesser.htm


GRUSS HARRY.
​


----------



## auron (10. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kannste mir sagen wo ich noch in remich oder schengen ihn gehen kann?? oder was in der nähe ist


noch danke für die antwort


----------



## Desperados (10. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schengen einfach weiter fahren richtung Frankreich. in frankreich darfste schon an der Mosel angeln. und ab 9 mai auch wieder auf raubfisch.
Den schein bekommst du entweder in Bettembourg im fishing world in ettelbruck bei aquazoopeche oder in frankreich eben in jedem angelladen (z.b le silure- manôme) der schein kostet 74 € dafür darfste dann aber auch noch 7 seen befischen.
Viel spass


----------



## auron (10. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kannst mir sagen ob die angel shops morgen auf haben kenne mich nicht aus ???



gruss auron


----------



## fishermansbf:D (10. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Salut 
also ich angele oft in Remerschen auf Hecht.
Ich spinnfische mit Gummifisch und Wobbler und hatte schn ein paar schöne Hechte dran


----------



## Desperados (10. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

puhhh gute frage, denke schon, versprechen kann ichs dir aber nicht.


----------



## saja22 (18. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
weiß vielleicht jemand nähere Informationen zum Echternacher See? Ob man da irgendwie schon angeln kann? Ohne Schein oder mit? usw...


----------



## Desperados (18. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sorry keine Ahnung, vielleicht sonst jemand ..... ???
Würd mich nämlich auch interessieren


----------



## Ronacts (18. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo 

Soo ich habe mich diese Woche deswegen auch schlau gemacht und in Echternach auf der Gemeinde und in der Tourist-Info angerufen.
Also an der Rechtslage gegenüber 2008 hat sich nichts geändert und verpachtet ist der See auch noch nicht.
Man darf also da nicht angeln (eigentlich), es wird aber auch nichts dagegen getan wenn man da angelt.|kopfkrat (So wurde mir das tatsächlich gesagt)
ALso wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich wohl morgen mal ne Runde drehen. 

@ Desperados
das mit dem schlechten Wetter kennen wir ja

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (18. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Ronny wann waren wir den mal bei schlechtem Wtter angeln ??? ;-) hehe  na gleich geht die grillsaison ja wieder los Ronny ich wèrd mal sagen, gleicher platz gleiche Leute  und vielleicht kommen ja sogar noch ein paar hinzu


----------



## saja22 (19. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> ALso wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich wohl morgen mal ne Runde drehen.
> 
> Gruß Ronny




Hallo,
warst du denn am See? Und wie sieht es da aus? Kann man da was angeln?

MfG


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. April 2009)

*AW: angeln im echternacher see*

HAllo,
Ich wohne in Altrier, etwa 10km von echternach entfernt, ich hab mich da auch schon umfragt weil ich desöfteren also fast jedes wochenende da herrumgammle. Wie schon erwähnt es ist nicht wirklich verboten wenn man in der gemeinde etc anruft sagen die es wäre verboten was aber falsch ist. Der see und umgebung stehen unter Forstverwaltung da der See nicht verpachtet ist. Dort gibt es einen älteren herren dem ich jedesmal begegne wenn ich dort rumgammle und dieser kennt den förster und der mann hat mir gesagt man dürfe fischen sollange man alles sauber hält und die vögel in der brutzeit nicht stört ( dafür gibts geldstrafen bis 3000€). Naja ich warte immer noch auf den Karpfenfischer der mich richtig einweist, ich gehe dort seit ca 1-2 jahren regelmässig auf den karpfen und hab ca 200 mal da gesessen aber noch nie einen dranbekommen.... Also ich muss was falsch machen weil karpfen gibts da massig hab auf einer stelle 20 karpfen alle über 20pfund beobachtet beim froschleich schnabulieren, brassen und rotaugen gibts auch ne menge ( relativ grosse rotaugen schonmal 500 1000g und die brassen 3-4kg). Was karpfen angeht der rekord liegt bei 57 pfund was ja schon ein kapitaler fisch ist! Naja und im echternacher see gibts schuhfische -..- und sockenfische... alles schon gefangen... . Wen wer von euch erfahrung hat was das karpfenfischen angeht sagt bescheid man könnte sich ja mal treffen. 

Grüsse Tom

P.s. zander und hechte gibts auch, anscheinend auch n paar aale aber naja die zahl wird auf 4-5 geschätzt sollen aber auch kapitale sein...


----------



## Ronacts (19. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

@tom
erstmal willkommen an Board
du scheinst ja am See zu wohnen denn 200 mal in 2 Jahre, dann bist du ja eigentlich mindestens jeden Samstag und Sonntag da.|kopfkrat
Wenn du an 200 Tagen nichts gefangen hast, dann würde ich mich mal mit den anderen Karpfenanglern unterhalten, die sonst da sind |supergri 
Aber egal, die Rechtslage scheint dann ja jeder anders auszulegen, aber wie sieht es da mit Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen aus ???? |bigeyes
Aber egal unsere Osteuropäischen Freunde nehmen ehh alles mit 

@saja22
ich war heute da aber nur zum spazieren um den See (waren nicht viele Angler da, nur ein paar)

@tom
einer musst du ja gewesen sein

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sag kein wort mehr von den russen bitte! ich hab ja nichts gegen russen im allgemeinen aber die die am see sitzen sind der letzte abschaum! Wegen solchen leuten wird es immer schwerer dort was zu fangen! ich musste mal mitansehen wie die nen sehr schönen 30pfünder einfach ( noch lebend #q) in den fleischwolf geworfen haben und dann so mim löffel wie pudding gegessen haben.... . was den see angeht bin ich wohl der grösste schneider deens gibt... 
Eben endlich mein paket mit neuen hacken boilistoppern und boilies angekommen, muss die dieses wochende mal sofort ausprobieren, wobei ich wieder eher rausfinde das die karpfen da was gegen mich haben... naja ich kenne 2 gute karpfenfischer vom see wovon der eine den rekord mit dem 57pfünder hält ( Chris Weber) und der andere hat schon mal auf der wcc ( is die karpfenfangweltmeisterschaft) der wird auch von der boilliemarke dragonbaits gesponsert... ich hab die ein paar mal getroffen hab aber eigentlich nicht soviel mit denen zu tun weil der kontakt leider fehlt... von deenen würd ich gerne lernen... 
Hat vielleicht wer bock am sams- oder sonntag mit zum see zu kommen möchte nicht wieder alleine da rumgammeln... 

Wollte auch mal das spinnen probieren wovon ich überhaupt keine ahnung hab, aber ich brauch mal wieder n erfolgserlebnis sonst dreh ich noch durch... Schenider isn echt mieser beruf!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach Schonzeiten und Mindestmasse werden nicht beachtet, hier gilt eher gefangen is gefangen, die karpfen werden eh alle wieder schonend zurückgesetzt und ich glaube das niemand interesse hat 20cm hechte mitzunehmen... die wasserqualität ist recht gud auch wenn man bei so grünem wasser was anderes denken wird aber das liegt nur an karpfen und schleien die da alles umgraben...


----------



## goeddoek (20. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

LEUTE #d #d

Was ihr für persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber denkt bitte daran, dass das hier ein öffentliches Forum und nicht irgendein Stammtisch ist !

Und ab hier wieder zum Thema, okay ?  :q


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallihallo 
du hast eben hier was beim fischen in luxemburg geschrieben, war das wegen dem russenzeugs was ich geschrieben hatte? Muss ja wissen was ich falsch gemacht habe 
Mfg 
Schuhamhacken


----------



## Desperados (20. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schuhamhacken ich glaub es ging um Russland  Aber Ihr wisst doch, es gibt überall solche und solche.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (21. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo hat sich ja jetzt geklärt! Und auch hier schreibe ich nochmal : Ich bin auf keinen fall ein Rassist oder ausländerfeindlich!

So jetzt mal ne frage die wieder ins diesen thread gehört: 
Kann mir von euch ein fischreiches gewässer verraten oder gute stellen an Fküssen etc. Ich brauch unbedingt wieder ein erfolgserlebnis. 

Fischarten die mich interressieren sind vorallem Fische über 3kg, ob raub- oder friedfisch ist egal nur hauptsache wieder was dickeres.
Die Forellen in Der weiheranlage in fischbach sind mir echt zu klein, brauch ne kleine herausforderung. 

Um ne herausforderung zu haben hab ich mir sogar auf meine forellenrute die dünste schnur drauf gemacht die ich finden konnte (glaube 0,08 mit 1kg zugkraft) aber trotzdem immer noch alles viel zu einfach.

Ich würde mich sehr über vorschläge freuen.

Danke im Vorraus

Tom

p.s sorry das ich immer kleinschreib aber wenn ich noch großschreiben würde bräuchte ich ewig pro eintrag


----------



## bflow (21. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo leute!
bin neu hier im forum!
ich wollte mal fragen ob jmd mir infos zu den weihern in stockem(belgien) geben kann denn ich hab da leider nichts nützliches im inet gefunden?!?!?!
danke im voraus!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (21. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

DAvon hab ich leider keine ahnung sorry aber biste hier auch im richtigen thread?  

Gruß Tom


----------



## bflow (21. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja vor 2 jahren war hier schon mal die rede von diesen weihern deswegen hab ich mir gedacht ich versuchs mal hier aber du hast recht ich werds mal in nem anderen versuchen!
danke


----------



## Schuhamhacken (21. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich geb dirn Tipp mach einfach nen neuen thread (thema) darauf wirst du normalerweise recht zügig antworten bekommen. Viel glück dabei #6 und Wilkommen im AB! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## bflow (21. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ schuhamhaken
danke für den tipp, hab vorhin die frage noch in einem anderen thread gestellt und warte auf antworten wenn da nichts passiert werde ich es machen wie du gesagt hast!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (24. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
SO ich war heute für 2 Stunden in Echternach mit der Spinnrute, aber was soll ich sagen wie immer noch nicht einmal einen Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen #c

Naja was solls -es hat wenigstens nicht geregnet 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (24. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du und dein regen Ronny


----------



## Schuhamhacken (24. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Ronacts warste am see oder an der Sauer?? Ich geh am Sonntag mit 2-3 Freunden an den See sitzen. Wird ne echte Materialschlacht |muahah:|muahah:! 2 neue Ruten, zuerst morgens neues karpfen+rotaugen futter testen und wenns geht paar Rotaugen rausziehen. Die werden dann schön filetiert und dann mal schauen op die Hchte und Zander hunger haben. Neue Boilies mit der neuen karpfenstange werden ebenso probiert. Ich werde dann auch das erste mal ne Posenmontage auf Karpfen probieren, bis jetzt hab ich immer auf Grund gefischt. Grund für die Posenmontage : Ich vermute das der Boden sehr schlammig ist, das seh ich teilweise an meinen ködern die ich rausziehe, sicher bin ich nicht aber probieren geht über studieren :m

Kann mir wer ne gute raubfischmontage verraten die im See gut geht den davon hab ich keine Ahnung und im Inet stehen so Massenhaftviele und da ich keine erfahrung hab weiss ich nicht welche. Danke im Vorraus

Gruß Tom


----------



## Ronacts (26. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Ich war am See, die Sauer ist doch noch zu.

@Desperados

ich liebe Regen :l aber da weißt du ja

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (26. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ist mir bekannt Ronny ist mir bekannt


----------



## bflow (26. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi @ all!

bin 20 jahre alt und war bis vor einem monat seit gut 6 Jahren nicht mehr angeln! hab dann wie gesagt vor einem monat wieder angefangen und war mit nem kumpel am forellenpuff(ollingen)!lol jetzt hab ich mich seit tagen durch diesen thread gelesen und hab richtig lust auf raubfischangeln an der mosel( an der mosel weil ich nicht weit von dort wohne und ein guter kumpel von mir der auch öfter angeln geht in stadtbredimus wohnt) bekommen!

So jetzt kommen meine fragen....
1. da die "saison" am 15. juni anfängt würde ich gerne von euch wissen wann ich den fischereischein machen kann ob erst am 15. juni oder schon vorher?
2. ist es im sommer eher ratsam mit köfis auf zander und hecht zu gehen oder ist eher spinnen angebracht?
3. wollte mir demnächst eine neue angel kaufen. hab mir schon ne rute ausgesucht ne spro precision hot spin 25 jetzt weiss ich aber nicht welche rolle ich mir dazu kaufen soll und hatte gehofft ihr würdet mir vllt die entscheidung etwas vereinfachen!

ich sage danke im voraus, petri heil und nen gemütlichen sonnabend!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (26. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin moin bflow 
Den schein kannste beruhigt jetzt schon machen da er ja mittlerweile 1jahr lang gültig ist und nicht wie vorher nur bis zum 31 dezember.
Ob jetzt Köfi oder Spinner ist geschmacks und platzabhängig. Generell wird ja behauptet das beim spinfischen die anzahl der gefangenenFische höher ist beim Köfi allerdings die grösse der gefangen Fische.
Was das jetzt für ne rute ist die du da fischst weiss ich nicht genau, aber es würde mich wundern wenn eine red arc von spro   oder ein specialist von pezon&michel nicht passen würde. 
So, hoffe ich konnte helfen, viel spass noch 
mfg desperados


----------



## $perch$ (26. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
mal ne Frage weiss jemand wo man kleine Döbel in der Mosel fangen kann oder sonst wo? Ich würde es gern mal mit den Döbeln im Sommer auf Hecht auf dem Stausee versuchen.
Danke im voraus


----------



## bflow (26. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

ich hab mir mal die beiden rollen angesehen und die gefallen mir schon doch die passen nicht gerade in mein budget also ich könnte mir höchstens eine für 60€ leisten. glaubst du du kannst mir noch sonst irgendwelche vorschläge machen?

ob jetzt köfi oder spinner das hab ich ja jetzt so verstanden, dass die jahreszeit eigentlich egal ist, dass das eher von lust und möglichkeit abhängt und nicht von der jahreszeit, hab ich das richtig verstanden?

danke für die tipps und falls sonst noch jmd seine meinung dazu äussern will dann bitte ich ihn darum bin immer offen für andere vorschläge!

thnx @ all

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (26. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm... also so weit ich weiss kostet die specialist von pezon&michel 53 € zb. im fishing-world.
was spinnfischen und köfi und sommer und winter anbelangt haste richtig verstanden allerdings unterscheidet sich die köderführung beim spinnfischen im sommer vom winter.
Im winter sind die Raubfische halt träger aber mittlerweil gibts genug möglichkeiten auch im Winter passend zu fischen. (drop-shot ; no-action shads etc )
Köfi geht immer, da das halt ihrer natürlichen Nahrung entspricht. 
@perch, kleine döbel sind an der ganzen Mosel fangbar. mepp's spinner grösse 0-2 und immer schön am ufer lang und neben etlichen Barschen werden auch kleinere Döbel sowie Rapfen dabei sein.


----------



## bflow (26. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados danke ich werd mich mal im fishingworld umsehn war noch nie dort!
und danke auch für die restlichen tipps, ich meld mich wieder falls ich noch fragen hab!

mfg flo


----------



## $perch$ (27. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke Desperados,
Ja die Barsche sind auch super Köder für den Hecht.
Bisher habe ich immer nur mit grossen Spinner auf Barsch geangelt.
Werd dann mal mit kleineren Spinnern versuchen.
Sind die Döbel so um die 15cm?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (27. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hiho, 
Kleiner Report von Gestern am See.
Nichts gebissen aber wierklich garnichts, dia anderen angler haten auch keine Chance niemand hat einen Fisch zu Sehen bekommen. Ich hab nur ein Tretboot gefangen. Man könnte echt denken das da garnichts mehr drinn ist....


Was Sauer angeht gibt es da gute plätze bei echternach und umgebung? Wollte mal wieder dorthin mein glück probieren gehen. Wäre sehr froh über tipps. 

Danke im Vorraus Tom#h


----------



## Desperados (27. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sauer hat noch geschlossen   15juni gehts los 
die döbel sind von 10cm bis maximum


----------



## $perch$ (27. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dr See über den ihr redet ist das der Echternacher See?


----------



## $perch$ (27. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oh hallo desperados,
das ist ja perfekt


----------



## Desperados (27. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop wir reden über den echternacher see


----------



## bflow (27. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo leute!

ich wurde heute eingeladen am freitag am "stausee" zu angeln das problem ist jetzt von welchem stausee könnte hier die rede sein?
etwa der von Esch-sauer? wenn ja ist das ein Binnengewässer der kategorie 2?

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (27. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gute frage worüber du und deine Kumpels so redet  
aber wenn du schon fragst, ich schätze mal der in esch-sauer ist gemeint


----------



## bflow (27. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados
ok danke hatte ich mir auch gedacht! werd dann berichten wie es dort war!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (28. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gibts da auch karpfen? Und beissen die? sonst geh ich dahin anstatt zum blöden echternacher see wo eh nix beissen will!:v


----------



## $perch$ (28. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo ich hab schon von Karpfen gehört doch noch nie auf die geangelt.
Bei der Pont Misère doch auf der rechten Seite also da wo dass Wasser von oben runterfliesst angelt ein Kumpel von mir immer auf Karpfen und als Beifänger gehen immer wieder mal Schleien an den Haken. Also dass ist nur ein Tipp denn ich angele am Stau see nie auf Karpfen sondern auf Hecht und kenne mich mit den Karpfen nicht so aus.


----------



## $perch$ (28. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich glaube mit dem Futterkorb müsstest du recht erfolgreich sein mit Mais am Haken


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. April 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke ich bekomme echt Bock mal dahin zugehn. Und beissen die Hechte? mit was fischt du den auf hechte? Die wobbler spinner geschichten oder mit richtigen tot oder lebendigködern? Wie siehts da aus ises Uferangelei oder bekommt man da auch Boote etc.? Was brauch man alles von Fischereischeinen und ab wann darf man da fischen? Ich muss unbedingt mal dahin#6:vik:


----------



## dermazz (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kurzer Bericht zum Olinger Forellenpuff in Luxembourg 01.05.2009

Hallo,

ganz wichtig, es gibt einen neuen Besitzer der die Forellen nicht stopft bevor er sie einsetzt. Zudem neue Öffnungszeiten: Mittwoch bis Sonntag von 07:00Uhr - 18:00Uhr, nette Atmosphäre. Fische habe heute gut gebissen, 11 Forellen Portionsgröße, 1 große ca 45cm und eine große Schleie. (Köder: Stück Regenwurm und 3 Bienenmaden auf 4er Haken) 

Bisszeit: 07:00Uhr bis 11:30Uhr danach nichts mehr gefangen. Egal mit welcher Montage und Köder.

Aber mit dem neuen Pächter sehr zu empfehlen.. Auch wenn es ein Forellenpuff ist.

lg


----------



## bflow (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@dermazz

in olingen gibt es 2 Weiher ich wollte wissen auf welchem der beiden Weiher du warst, auf dem größeren oder dem kleineren?

@all

Ich wohne  2km entfernt von olingen und bin sehr oft am Forellenpuff, und ich wollte dermazz info ein bisschen komplettieren. in olingen gibt es wie schon erwähnt einen neuen besitzer doch es hat noch mehr geändert als dermazz uns das geschildert hat denn der preis ist auch gestiegen letztes jahr kostete eine tageskarte 12€ und dieses jahr kostet sie 16,50€. die Weiher sind von mittwochs bis sonntags von 7 bis 18 Uhr geöffnet. dann muss man noch erwähnen, dass es halt zwei Weiher gibt und man den kleinen Weiher auch als gruppe mieten kann und, dass jeden donnerstag Großforellenfischen auf dem kleinen Weiher angesagt ist! am 9+10 mai ist auch Großforellenfischen angesagt, dafür muss man sich jedoch anmelden und im voraus bezahlen(25€) und zwar unter der nummer: +352621304107! köder kann man auch an stelle kaufen und essen und trinken gibt es auch dort!
ganz wichtig noch, es ist erlaubt mit nur einer angel zu fischen und die einzigen köder die erlaubt sind, sind -maden -bienenlarven -regenwürmer und -mehlwürmer! behalten darf man nur forellen alle anderen fische müssen zurückgesetzt werden!

mfg flo

P.S.: es gibt auch bestimmte Daten an denen das nachtangeln angesagt ist die weiss ich aber nicht auswendig, wenn ihr mehr infos haben wollt dann ruft einfach dort an!


----------



## COPAL1965 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

hört sich gut an,danke für die nützlichen infos#h


----------



## dermazz (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,

du hast Recht, 1-2 Infos haben gefehlt 

Ich war an dem kleinen. An dem großen tummeln sich die Leute.. 
Wir waren 5 Angler an dem kleinen.

lg


----------



## $perch$ (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Am Stau-see musste einfach mal einen lebenden Köderfisch etwa wie Döbel benutzen, am besten geht es mit dem Boot da erreicht man so ziemlich alle Stellen. Auch Kunstköder geht am besten die weiss-rot wobbler.


----------



## $perch$ (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Noch zu den Karpfen in den letzen Tagen habe ich etwas Brot in die Mosel geworfen und prompt waren mehrere Karpfen da. Im Sommer werde ich es da mal versuchen.


----------



## $perch$ (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier findest du alle Infos: http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/luxemburg.htm


----------



## bflow (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi @ all

wollte mal wissen ob jmd zur zeit in küntzig(clemency) angelt? wenn ja könnte ich ein paar infos bekommen?

mfg flo


----------



## $perch$ (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn an einen Forellensee angeln gehe dann ist es der in Keinzig. Ich glaube das ist einer der besten weiher in Luxemburg. Der Tagespreis ist ganz in Ordnung und es ist erlaubt mit zwei Angeln zu Angeln. Am besten angelst du am 2. Weiher an der untersten Breite zimlich in der Mitte, du wirfst so weit aus wie es geht lässt eine Angel etwa ein Meter (du musst schauen wo sie sitzen) tief und am etwa 12er Haken zwei Bienenmaden. Die andere Angel führst du durchs Wasser, ja eben mit dem Köder die Forelle zum Anbeissen reizen.Bisher habe ich immer gut gefangen etwa so im Durschnitt 15-20 Stück und es gibt richtig aber RICHTIG dicke Forellen da. Mir ist einmal zum Schluss vom Drill abgegangen, hatte sie fast im Kescher etwa so 70-80 cm.
Also viel Glück und berichte was du gefangen hast.


----------



## bflow (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ perch

kannst du mir sagen wieviel der tagespreis ist?

mfg flo


----------



## $perch$ (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach ich war schon lange nicht mehr da doch ich glaube so 12 oder 14euro


----------



## krispin (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

HI 

Darf man in Luxemburg ohne Angelschein angeln?
Kennt jemand noch gute Stellen, vorallem See, an dem man Nachtangeln und vllt auch zelten kann/darf?Kann mir jemand sagen ob man am Echternacher See wieder angeln darf?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ronacts (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Krispin
Willkommen an Board
Die Antworten findest du ein paar Seiten vorher 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## krispin (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ehm kann man dann in echternach am see auch zelten??und wie siehts mit nacht/boilieangeln aus?...

hab nix gefunden auf den vorherigen seiten


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nachtangeln is eigentlich kein problem is eh so ne heiklere angelegenheit mit der Rechtslage dort XD ich glaube das weis jeder hier im Forum! Also momentan gehört der Echternacher See niemandem, also besser gesagt er is net verpachtet dh. du musst keinen eintritt bezahlen, nachtangeln kannste dann auch iergendwie, ich kennen ne sehr gute stelle die ich dir zeigen könnte! Also Boilie angeln ist nicht so das ding ich hab da immer noch nichts damit gefangen ich hab sicherlich über 10 gekaufte und über 15 selbstgemachte varianten probiert/getestet kam aber nix dabei raus ; /. Man hat mir gesagt Tigernuts wären Topköder wenns um karpfen geeht. Am Echternacher see brauch man auch keinen fischereischein oder wie das teil heisst was man in deutschland machen muss. Also wenn de vorhasst an den see zu gehen sag bescheid dann komm ich vielleicht n paar stunden mit, zeige dir plätze, gute fangbereiche usw.

Gruß Tom |rolleyes


----------



## jonashans (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich und krispin wollten zusammen angeln gehen uns zwar vom 20.mai bis 24.mai ....

er würde gern ein bischen raubfisch un ich hauptsächlich karpfen ... aber müssen halt in luxemburg ( weil wir nicht die prüfung hab für in deu ) un wollen halt zelten un nachtangeln ...

ist das also alles am echternacher see erlaubt ??
gibts auch noch andere schöne stellen dafür ??

MfG jonas

ps,: würden uns freuen wenn du mitkomms ...
wie alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf weil wir sind erst 17  ...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe hiho also es is der gemeinde nach ent erlaubt dort zu angeln aber sie machen nix dagegen steht unter forstverwaltung un die sagen solange man natur sauber hält und die dort anwesenden tiere nicht stört wie zB so manche vögel während der brutzeit ( geldstrafen bis zu 3000€ für eierdiebe). Und ich kenne jemanden der den förster kennt der is jeden tag am see und der hat mir das gesagt^^ das heisst man kann fischen sollte aber natur etc respektieren! 

Da sind Ferien glaub ich, hoffe ich zumindest. Naja ich müsste eher fragen ob ihr jemanden von 16 mitnehmt  
Ich werde gleich noch ein zwei pics reinmachen von meiner lieblingsstelle am See wo man hervoragend ein grosses zelt aufschlagen kann. Aber wichtig hierbei is das ihr sehr dicke matten habt da sind sehr viele baumwurzeln!


----------



## jonashans (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dürfen wir dort auch direkt am see zelten ?? un so´n bischen grillen unso ??


----------



## jonashans (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

natürlich nehmen wir dich mit ..


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

JO an meiner Stelle wenn du da n zelt aufschlägst und du rauskletterts und du dich auf die fresse legst dann kannste bereits ausm see trinken :m auf der stelle mit dabei eine kleine feuerstelle, da kann man relax grillen nur bitte kein feuer von 2 metern machen denn dann sind wir wieder bei dem naturrespektieren dings da! ach ich mach eben maln paar pics rein un der stein aufm bild is praktisch n Tisch^^


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so da sind se ich musste sie leider komprimieren weil ich die sonst net hier rein setzen kann. ich kann euch aber original grösse per mail schicken wenn ihr wollt


----------



## jonashans (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

DANKE SEHR hilft uns echt weiter ...

also wir fahren dann zu 99% am 20 mai dorthin un gucken das wir die stelle finden ( ja dann ist schulfrei) wär cool wenn du dann auch kommen würdest und uns ein paar tipps gibst ....


un uns kann dann auch echt keiner wirklich was wenn wir dort angeln grillen(kein großes feuer) un zelten

MfG jonas


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nö. ich habe gelernt wenn man das ganze friedlich und naturfreundlich durchzieht sagen die verantwortlichen nichts, sie kommen zu dir und sprechen teilweise darüber was andere anstellen etc^^ also wenn ihr kommt dann bin ich natürlich sofort morgens da um euch die stelle zu zeigen ich hoffe nur das unsere freunde ausm osten die stelle nich wieder nen monat dauerbesetzen.... wenn nicht ich hab no andere stellen die sind nicht grade so schön wie die hier. habt ihrn boot? könnte hilfreich sein.


----------



## jonashans (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ei dann pass auf mir kommen mit 2-5 mann am mittwoch den 20.mai .... wie viel uhr weiß ich nochnet genau (werden wir aber noch schreiben |ich oder krispin ) .....

wär sau cool wenn du komms ... die anderen können aber auch gerne kommen ,....

ich angel mit 2 auf karpfen .. un krispin auf raubfisch ....
wenn ihr noch ein paar tipps dazu habt wie man die am besten in echternach angelt .. danke ....


un noch ne frage kann man da i-wo duschen ?? un gibts in echternach ein paar shops für zeug einzukaufen ??

MfG Jonas


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also am See ist ne Jugendherberge wo man eigentlich für kleines geld ohne prob mal duschen könnte. 5 Mann wird eng an der stelle aber 10 meter nebendran is wieder ne gute stell und auf der andern seite auch 10m ne gute stelle! Jo ich werde auch mit 2 aufn karpfen gehn eventuell bei langeweile n paar rotaugen fangen und dann auf raubfisch. Ein tipp kann ich geben ich weiss aus erfahrung das boilies da nicht so ganz gut gehen Tigernuts sind für karpfen top, ich hab nur leider ka wo ich die herbekomme, ich fahre vielleicht nachher noch nach wasserbillig ins angelcenter und schaue mir an was es da noch nettes gibt ;-P Desweiteren gibt es auch nen shop in echternach nur is das geschäft eher auf fliegenfischen spezialisiert. das heist vergiss es da fertiggebundene karpfenhacken mit haar zu finden ;-) aber so allround haben sie schon auch bissle kunstköder etc. etwas weiter weg mim auto so 15min kommste ins angelcenter da findest du alles was das fischerherz begehrt. 

Nen guten tipp noch fürs karpfenangeln, beim anfüttern keine grossen mengen den die karpfen flüchten regelrecht vor futtertepichen im wasser. Ich denke ich werde da sein, bringe dann auch noch eventuel nen kumpel mit aber das sehn wier dann am 20. 

Mfg Tom #6


----------



## jonashans (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

warum gehen boilies net gut hab mir extra 3verschiedene bestellt 

aber rotaugen un so fängt man recht gut ??

MfG JOnas


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo rotaugen gehn immer gutt wenns warm is! na ich hab etliches ausprobiert, ich hab keine ahnung wieviele verschiedene dragonbaits varianten so wie etliche andere und selbsthergestellte varianten ich schon getestet hab aber nie was nichts und die profis da schwören auf Tigernuts boilies is eher was für die nachtaangelei aber übern tag net...


----------



## jonashans (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gibts den da überhaupt karpfen also fangen die profis da was ??


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lol da isn lederkarpfen  der ungefähr 40kilo wiegt und 80 jahre alt ist und seit 20 jahren net gefangen wurde der aber jeden morgen im see beim springen zu sehen ist, es gibt noch sicher über 100 karpfen im see und das sind vorallem 10-20 kiloteile


----------



## jonashans (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also gibts viel im see zu angeln ...

aber warum fängt dann keiner was ?? oder sin hier leute die schon schöne fänge gemacht haben ?? bitte melden ....

gibts auch viele raubfischen ??


----------



## jonashans (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Übrigens das hier hat mir wer geschrieben !! :


Hallo,

das mit dem verpachten war eine Zeit so dass man da engeln kann wie man will und ohne schein aber das ist jetzt aber vorüber. angeln ist jetzt verboten die polizei passt darauf auf jetzt weiss das von leuten die in echternach wohnen und angler sind.


Stimmt das ??


----------



## $perch$ (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, ich bin auch im Moment voll auf Karpfen. Kennt keiner noch Karpfengewässer ausser stau-see, echternach und weiswampich?


----------



## $perch$ (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und... gibt es in der Mosel viele Karpfen, wenn ja wie fängt man diese und wo? etwa mit Boilie?


----------



## jonashans (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo sin den stau-see und weiswampich? un darf man da jetzt schon angeln un darf man da zelten und nachangeln ??


----------



## Schuhamhacken (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ihr könnt darauf kacken was die geschrieben haben, die bullen waren nur mal da als n paar jugendliche, die ich kenne auf die geschlossene adventure island waren und dort auf die trampolinanlage waren, die haben alle ne anzeige erwischt. aber ich kenne niemanden der jemals wegen fischen probleme bekommen hat... 


Achja huete ollingen >> forellenpuff xD mit nem kumpel zs 30 forellen abgezocken, die rundherum konnten nur dumm schauen muahahahahaha und wir sind um 2 uhr mittags gegangen^^ naja fischen muss gekonnt sein^^


----------



## jonashans (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



eijo mir kommen dann am 20.mai !!


----------



## bflow (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ schuhamhaken

mit was habt ihr denn geangelt in olingen und auf welchem weiher?

mfg flo


----------



## $perch$ (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Weiswampich liegt bei Elwen da darf man im Moment und der Stau-see ist ist der grosse luxemburgische Stau-see der Sauer(die sauer fliesst dahin). Das mit Zelten habe ich keine Ahnung.Es gibt noch ein Karpfenweiher in Petingen für 50 euro im Jahr doch erlaubt ist nur mit der Stipprute mit Haken ohne Wiederkaken und die Fische müssen zurück gesetzt werden.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mit was wir in ollingen gefischt haben?^^ 

Also man nehme die richtige stelle. Dazu nur angaben per privater nachricht denn ich möchte schliesslich meine stelle noch bekommen ohne um halb 7 da zu sein...

So 2tns man nehme eine 3-5meter stipprute, die forellen schwammen alle oben ung nicht weit vom rand, also einfa 1 g pose ran mit 14er - 10er hacken ran einfach bienenlarve drauf, den forellen vor die schnauze werfen und an der oberfläche einfach weg ziehen die fischen schwimmen nach und man sieht jeden biss^^ hat schon spass gemacht


----------



## Schuhamhacken (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so kleines foto, das war beim einpacken, leider war der erste behälter mit den 18 andern bereits verstaut so konnte ich keine fotos mehr machen. und nochmals ich hab die net alleine gefangen wir waren zu 2t^^


----------



## Schuhamhacken (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@jonashans / krispin sieht schlecht aus für den 20. mir hat man gesagt ich habe erst am 23 schulfrei -..- dann kann ich höchstens mittags vorbeischaun


----------



## Schuhamhacken (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Am 21 hab ich dann wieder frei und kann ganztags kommen, am 22 hab ich wieder schule und am 23 dann frei.#q


----------



## frank67 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



jonashans schrieb:


> gibts den da überhaupt karpfen also fangen die profis da was ??


 
Hallo.

ich war gestern zum Tanken in Echternach und war dann mal runter zum Stausee.

der See ist voll mit dicken Karpfen die man schön beobachten konnte aber Geangelt hat dort niemand.

Gruss:fränk


----------



## Schuhamhacken (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Fränk warst du den auch auf den verschiedenen stellen oder biste nur mal eben ans wasser gegangen? die meisten sitzen in den hecken und büschen wo eigentlich karpfenanglerplätze sind und die sieht man von nirgends ausser du gehst selbst auf die plätze. auf der fischerinsel ( grosse insel in der mitte mit der brücke für rauf , die wo nur wiese und blumen drauf sind.) sitzen nur vereinzelt leute und das meist am wochende, in der woche eher selten ausser in den ferien öfters maln paar holländer.


----------



## frank67 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo.

ich war nur mal kurz runter ans Wasser und dann ein paar hundert meter am See entlang.

für mich wäre der See eher nichts weil ich kein Karpfenangler bin aber da waren echt dicke Fische zu beobachten.

Gruss:fränk


----------



## Schuhamhacken (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Fränk
Du bist also nur auf dem festen wegen geblieben?
dann ists eigentlich klar dass du niemanden gesehn hast :vik:


----------



## frank67 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo.

bei dem Sau Wetter wärest du auch nicht abseits der Wege gegangen ohne Gummistiefel.:q

Gruss:fränk


----------



## $perch$ (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also am Echternacher kenne ich mich nicht aus doch man hört hier schon einige Plagen dass man am diesem schwierig karpfen fängt. Warum montiert man nicht einfach ein Stück Brot denn wenn man Karpfen beobachten kann und genau an diese Stelle das Brot wirft müssten sie eigentlich voll drauf gehn. Am Einfachsten wenn mal jemand an den See geht Brot mitnehem kleine Stücke Brot reiwerfen und diese beobachten ehe man angelt.(man merkt wenn Karpfen da sind, die gehen voll auf Brot, vor allem in der Mosel (; )


----------



## frank67 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo.

weil da jede menge Touris sind die dort auch die Enten Füttern ist in dem ganzen See jede menge Brot und ich glaube Die Karpfen dort können fast kein Brot mehr sehen:q

Gruss:fränk


----------



## $perch$ (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach so, ja aber in der Mosel sind die Karpfen gerade das gewöhnt denn nur wegen dem Brot was eigentlich für die Enten gedacht ist sind die Karpfen an diesem Platz und sie nehenm auch Brot.


----------



## jonashans (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken ,.... jo dann schaus du vorbei wenn du zeit has ...

@all

Gibts was neues in hinblick auf angeln am echternacher see ??
obs erlaubt is un so ??


----------



## bflow (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute

ich wollte mal fragen ob jmd weiss ob in der mosel eigentlich lebende köfi erlaubt sind?
hab in den grenzgewässervorschriften nichts darüber gefunden!

mfg flo


----------



## $perch$ (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo blow in ganz Luxemburg ist der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt, ebenfalls in der Mosel.
Vor allem Barsche gehen gut auf etwa 4-5 cm lange Fische. An eine 2-3 Pose entweder bei Hecken weiter raus oder du schaust wo Wasserpflanzen sind und etwa ein halben bis ein Meter weiter und ein Meter tief dauert es nicht lange und die Pose verschwindet sehr aggressiv (;


----------



## $perch$ (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Doch die Mosel ist noch bis den 15. Juni geschlossen


----------



## bflow (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke perch

ich hatte vor in echternach und später dann in der mosel mit lebend köfi zu angeln.
als ich am samstag in echternach war lagen zwei schon verwesende 70-90er Zander in der Wiese. Wie die dahin gekommen sind darüber kann man nur spekulieren jedoch will ich mein glück versuchen!


----------



## $perch$ (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo probeier einfer mol. Um iechternacher sei kennen ech mech net aus (;


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe Bflow und ich haben nichts gefangen am see, ich bringe wohl unglück 

Naja am donnerstag bin ich dann sicher wieder am see mit ´nur einer Angel, dann probier spinnere ich etwas, und wenn karpfen da sind dann einfach hacken mit brotkrusten. Wenn wer Bock hat kann ja mitkommen.

@rispin und Jonashans: Kommt ihr dann? wenn ja wie finde/ erkenne ich euch?

Kannmir wer gute plätze an der mosel oder sauer sagen? ( ja ich weiss das sie noch zu ist, trotzdem möchte ich mir die stellen aber vorher mal ansehn #h)


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und was die Zander angeht, die Leute sollten sich echt was schämen #q#q#q
Ich glaube ihr seit da alle meiner meiner meinung, ob Zander oder sonst was, wenn man nen Fisch fängt, dann hat man 2 möglichkeiten, mitnehmen oder freilassen, aber eines 3. den fisch einfach mitten auf der wiese liegen lassen gibts nicht. Solche leute sollte man verprüggeln:v

Ich schwöre bei allem was mir lieb ist, wenn ich nen fischer seh der nen fisch einfach respektlos auf den boden wirft und verroten lässt den schmeiss ich ins wasser und hau im seine Ruten alle auf den kopf bis sie brechen....


----------



## bflow (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

am donnerstag wirds leider regnen deshalb weiss ich nicht ob ich überhaupt angeln gehe! falls ich doch gehe dann nach olingen, nach echternach geh ich nur wenn gutes wetter ist!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja ollingen+regen kann doch nicht viel besser sein als see+regen oder?


----------



## bflow (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist aber nicht so weit weg, wenn ich in olingen bin und keine lust mehr hab dann bin ich in kürzester zeit wieder zuhause! lol


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol nee ich geh lieber zum see, auch wenns länger dauert bis ich zuhause bin, auch wenn es echt das mieseste wetter ist, ich geh dann nach 30min nach hause und hab keine 16.50€ ausgegebn xD


----------



## krispin (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo mir fahren gleich nach echternach @ schuhamhaken ....

hmmm erkenns uns bestimmt schon ....

3 jungen ehute mit 2 zelten net die größten 2 blonde ein roten ...

jo ....


ABER ANGELN && ZELTEN DÜRFEN MIR AM ECHTERNACHER SEE ??


----------



## bflow (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi @ all!

ich bin gerade vom forellenpuff in olingen zurück gekommen!
wir waren zu zweit und haben von 7-2uhr satte 56 Forellen gefangen!
tja erstmals muss ich schuhamhaken danken weil er mir gute tipps gegeben hat wie ich dort angeln kann und dann muss ich doch noch ein bisschen angeben und sagen: Tja angeln muss gekonnt sein! lol

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe xD und wart ihr auf deiner stelle oder an meiner?


----------



## bflow (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi schuhamhaken!

nein wir waren an einer anderen stelle!
war einfach crazy wie das abging sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also 54 stück. hmm ich glaub den rekord schaff ich auch^^ 
Habt ihr alle mitgenommen oder auch releast? 54 stück putzen, naja.... man darf die fische ja auch net da putzen was schon relativ blöd ist...


----------



## bflow (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also es waren 56 und wir haben alle behalten. mein kumpel hat 15 mitgenommen und ich hab meinem nachbarn 20 geschenkt, also hab ich 21 behalten!! nach drei stunden hatten wir schon diese 31 forellen überlistet!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

^^ schön schön, respekt!
Ich mach mich gleich auf den weg zum see um dort n bissle zander hecht und barsch zu jagen^^ Bflow wenn de bock hast mitzukommen, hast ja meine nummer


----------



## bflow (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee heute nicht! werd erst ab mittwoch wieder zeit haben zum angeln!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

fazit von heute am see, n paar barsche und ne gebrochene rute... morgen geh ich mir ne neue kaufen mit nem kleinen budjet von 50€...


----------



## Lago (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

*juhu* bald geht die mosel auf endlich:=)
und was habt ihr euch dieses jahr so für ziele gesetzt? also an fischen unso?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also mosel keine ahnung. ich gehe sicher dieses jahr n paar mal hin, ich kenne nur keine guten plätze/orte... kann mir wer sagen wo es grosse fische dort gibt?


----------



## Lago (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:vik:die fische gibts überall^^, jeder hat sowieso seine von ihm favorisierten plätze..bei den ganzen brücken, schleusen ,einläufe etc..siehst ja wo die meisten angler stehen...sind halt dann die "tollen" plätze wo alle hingehen..wobei das net heißen muss dass man dort besser fängt...

jetz am anfang gibts halt noch viel brut, und meistens sind da wo die brut is, auch die raubfische...weiß ja net auf was du angeln willst


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also momentan raubfisch und karpfen bis 3kg. kanns mir da konkrete tipps geben?


----------



## bflow (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi liebe ab-mitglieder!

ich war gestern am echternacher see und hab 6 barsche und 7 rotfedern gefangen!
das einzig nennenswerte war eine rotfeder von 20cm! ich hatte es mit Köfi auf zander versucht jedoch vergeblich! kann jmd. mir da irgendwelche tipps geben?

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die zander sind ähnlich wie barsche zu fangen. rotaugen nehmen auch einfach der pose hängende köder, also maden würmer etc. Barsche und Zander nehmen den köder meist nur wenn er sich bewegt oder vor ihnen flüchtet. Einen barsch fängt man auch mal an der pose aber wie ich rausgefunden hab sind sie genauso drauf wie die forellen in ollingen wie ich es ein paar seiten vorher schon erklärt habe. Nur um nen zander zu fangen brauch man meiner meinung nach viel glück und auch vor allem die richtige angelstelle. Ich weiss am see mehrere gute plätze wo raubfisch sitzen. kann dir das auch noch erklären.

Grüße Tom


----------



## Ronacts (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@jonashans & krispin

wie war es denn am See, wenn ihr denn da gewesen seid?

Habt Ihr was gefangen?


Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

war heute wieder in olingen! hab 22 forellen gefangen!


----------



## bflow (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier noch ein foto von meinem heutigen fang!


----------



## COPAL1965 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

super fang...#6mit welcher montage und mit welchem Köder
hast du die den gefangen?

mfg


----------



## bflow (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@copal1965

die hab ich mit einer normalen posenmontage und bienenlarven gefangen!
das wichtige jedoch ist die technik nicht die montage oder der köder!
mein motto lautet immer aktiv angeln, denn forellen sind raubfische und mögen nichts was sich nicht bewegt! dann gilt es noch die richtige stelle zu finden und die tiefe in der die forellen stehen! 
tja ich hoffe, dass ich dir helfen konnte!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Meine technick meinst du wohl|wavey:

Heute am see, endlich rausgefunden wies geht^^ mit nem 2er löffelchen barsche gefangen^^ einen nach dem andern. nur war es mein einziger löffel und denn hab ich im drill mit nem monster baum einzahlen müssen^^ also morgen nach wasserbillich neue besorgen^^ weis wer die öffnungszeiten??

Hier nochn kleines bild x)


----------



## COPAL1965 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aha......,ich werde wohl demnächst mal in ohlingen
angeln gehen!:vik:


----------



## COPAL1965 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhacken

Angelgeschäfts TFC in wasserbillig:

*Unsere Öffnungszeiten *

Montag von 09:00 bis 12:00 und von 14:00 bis 18:00 
Dienstag von 09:00 bis 12:00 und von 14:00 bis 18:00 
Mittwoch von 14:00 bis 18:00 
Donnerstag von 09:00 bis 12:00 und von 14:00 bis 18:00 
Freitag von 09:00 bis 12:00 und von 14:00 bis 18:00 
Samstag von 09:00 bis 12:00 und von 13:00 bis 17:00 

Gruss Copal.


----------



## bflow (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

jaein, nicht ganz deine technik, hab mittlerweile viel zeit und erfahrung in die technik gesteckt und sie perfektioniert. als ich am see war hatte ich 6 barsche gefangen jedoch waren die alle sehr klein da war nichts über 10cm dabei! die hab ich ähnlich wie die forellen in olingen gefangen, einziger unterschied, dass ich tauwurm anstatt bienenlarve am haken hatte! mit dem spinner find ich es recht schwer da das wasser nicht viel tiefer als 50cm ist!(falls du auch bei der wand geangelt hast)


----------



## Desperados (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

irgenwer von euch am sonntag oder montag am echternacher see ??
falls ja dann meldet euch mal, hab da so an ein spontan Ab-treffen gedacht


----------



## Ronacts (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich könnte da sein :vik:


----------



## Schuhamhacken (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin heute mittag da^^ geh jetzt gleich nach wasserbillich und dann zum see


----------



## Desperados (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sehr gut Ronny, wann und wieviel uhr ??


----------



## Ronacts (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wollte zwar am Montag erst an die Mosel meine neuen Wobbler testen, würde aber auch an den See kommen am Montag

wann? mach einen Vorschlag ich habe es ja nicht so weit

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mir ist wurscht ob sonntag oder montag; falls sonntag, 8 uhr ??  falls montag 8 uhr ??  noch jemand ??


----------



## Ronacts (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen kann ich nicht, aber wenn sich genug melden dann Montag :m


----------



## Schuhamhacken (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jap sonntag wäre ich auch dabei wenn ihr nix dagegen habt, dann geh ich wieder auf karpfen, hab mir heute tigernuts besorgt ( 1kg 18€ #d). und meine neuen löffelchen haben heute keinen biss gebracht|evil: ich hab sie dann mit nem gelben marker verändert, denn in ner zeitung stand, wenns zuviel blinkt dann schreckt es die fische ab...
Also Montag wäre ideal.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sorry verschrieben am sonntag bin ich auch nicht da


----------



## Desperados (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo also dann am Montag 8 uhr am parkplatz ???


----------



## Schuhamhacken (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

welcher parkplatz?^^ gibt 3

Falls es regnet, ists dann abgesagt?


----------



## Desperados (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie abgesagt wenn's regnet ?? nix da  bist doch nicht aus zucker oder ??  
der parkplatz wenn man an der jugendherberge vorbei fährt


----------



## Desperados (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

621151220 für weitere details falls man sich morgen nicht finden sollte


----------



## Ronacts (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

absagen wegen Regen?
Regen gehört doch dazu, so wie letztes Mal |supergri

was ist das gilles ? deine Kontonummer ? bist du jetzt Angelcoach ? |rolleyes

Kommt Mike auch?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja bin jetzt guide  mit erfolg zum schneidertag, jeden samstag und sonntag sind die Kurse erster kurs = halber preis  werde mike noch anrufen.


----------



## Ronacts (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bin auf jeden Fall da #6


----------



## Desperados (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sehr gut, Mike ist leider nicht da, allerhöchstens ein kurzbesuch gegen mittag. ich bin dann um 8 uhr zur stelle. Ich bring bier mit


----------



## Ronacts (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bring nicht soviel mit ich muss gegen 12 Uhr wieder fahren|uhoh:


----------



## Desperados (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tztztztz  das heist, nur ne spinntour ??


----------



## bflow (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute

ich kann leider morgen nicht zum see, werd aber am dienstag dorthin gehn. berichtet bitte morgen wie es dort war bin gespannt was euch so an den haken geht!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kanns dir jetzt schon sagen, NICHTS


----------



## Ronacts (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist gut das du so optimistisch bist

dann sollte ich vielleicht doch besser an die Mosel gehen

nöö mach die keine Hoffnungen ich komme auf jeden Fall

ich kann doch ne Spinntour machen und du einen Ansitz, ich komme dann zum Fotos machen ab und zu vorbei|supergri


----------



## bflow (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also wenns eine spinntour wird werden sicher ein paar barsche drin sein, obwohl ich noch keine größere exemplare dort gesehen hab die sind alle ziemlich klein!


----------



## Ronacts (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so sind zurück von unserer Tour
wenigstens wurde was gefangen
Erst hatte Desperados einen Drill mit einem Heineken-Bierbecher
Dann haben die Reste eines Einweggrills meinen Spinner voll genommen
Egal Wetter war gut und mir reicht Echternach erst mal für eine Weile
Das nächste Mal mit Grill wieder an anderer Stelle

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Yuhuu man sieht mich sogar^^ bin mit desperados aufm bild xD
Also ja ich hab anfangs nur stöcke und algen gefangen.
Als es dann wärmer wurde, hab ich meine sachen gepackt, bin rüber zu den kanälen und konnte in 2 stunden 8 barsche überlisten, 7 waren um 10cm 1 hatte 19cm alles gemessen nur leider fotoapparat vergessen :c:c:c
Naja mein rücken is futsch mit dem ganzen zeug den halben see abgegangen...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lol garnicht gesehen, bei ronnie bin ich auch im Bild^^
Ich bin immer da wo ich nicht sein sollte x)


----------



## $perch$ (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

noch 13 tage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! juhu


----------



## **bass** (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute warum hab ich mir nur so ein ergebniss gedacht?  ; )
wäre wohl besser gewesen am dreiländereck in schengen zu angeln...


----------



## $perch$ (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

he...wie?


----------



## bflow (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute

ich war heute in echternach am see und hab ein paar kleine rotfedern und einen kleinen barsch gefangen!

dann ist mir noch ein größerer fisch an den haken gegangen(29cm) jedoch hab ich keine ahnung was für ein fisch das ist! könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## COPAL1965 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo...,weiss jemand mit was in olingen die beiden teiche besetzt sind?

Gruss Copal.


----------



## bflow (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@copal1965

also eigentlich sind das forellenpuffs und man darf eigentlich auch nur forellen fangen falls du etwas anderes fängst muss es zurück ins wasser! also gesehen habe ich dort schon rotaugen, rotfedern, größere spiegelkarpfen, barsche und einmal hat jmd. eine wirklich kapitale brasse am großen weiher gefangen! ansonsten hab ich keine ahnung ob sonst noch was drin ist!


----------



## meet (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> ....dann ist mir noch ein größerer fisch an den haken gegangen(29cm) jedoch hab ich keine ahnung was für ein fisch das ist! könnt ihr mir helfen?


hi, das müsste ein Güster sein, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Ähnelt der Brasse, hat aber größere Augen und ist etwas heller in der Farbe.
gruß matthias


----------



## bflow (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@meet

die güster hat aber kein vorzustülpendes maul und mein fisch hat das aber genau das ist ja das problem!


----------



## COPAL1965 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

merci,für deine schnelle und ausführliche antwort.

weiss du ob auch lachsforellen drin sind?

mfg


----------



## bflow (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein, lachsforellen sind keine drin. in dem kleinen weiher sind größere forellen zwischen 1-3 kg drin denn donnerstags kann man in dem kleinen weiher großforellen fangen jedoch werden die, die eingesetzt werden, selten gefangen. also wenn du glück hast fängst du vllt eine große forelle. ich würd mich jedoch nicht darauf verlassen!


----------



## COPAL1965 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

welchen der beiden weiher würdest du mir den empfehlen?


----------



## bflow (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da ich erst einmal ne halbe stunde am kleinen weiher war und noch nie jmd. gesehen hab der wirklich groß abgeräumt hat am kleinen würd ich den großen empfehlen!

ich schicke dir noch ne PN um dir die guten stellen zu verraten!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lol vor 1-2 jahren hab ich am kleinen aber noch wie sau gefangen, aber nur von 8-11 da waren keine fische mehr drin^^ da hatte ich sogar n rotauge von ca nem kilo rausgebekomen^^


----------



## COPAL1965 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

vielen Dank für deine Tips...,und wir können gerne mal
zusammen dort hin angeln gehen#h

Gruss Copal.


----------



## Lago (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

*un war einer schon nach schengen? irgendwas gefangen?*
wollte heute gehen, aber das wetter is ja mal nicht annehmbar:/


----------



## $perch$ (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was ist denn in schengen für ein gewässer?


----------



## Lago (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ei...die mosel...#6...kurz vor und hinter ´der schleuse...
niemandsland...kann ma jezt schon angeln...ab 1.juni..


----------



## bflow (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also in luxembourg darf man erst ab dem 15.juni an der mosel angeln!


----------



## Lago (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja logisch, nur da darf man jetzt schon...ziwschen den zwei grenzsteinen vor und hinter der schleuse...glaub mirs


----------



## $perch$ (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach so. Und warst du schon dahin angeln für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Lago (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

joa am 2. oder 3. juni , aber nur ne halbe stunde kunstköder nassmachen, nur bissl zum ausprobieren weil ich kein zeit hatte...ma sehn,vll geh ich heut oder so nomma wenns wetter hält.


----------



## El_Tequito (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, in knapp einer Woche kanns wieder auf Raubfisch gehen, wunderbar...

hier wurde einige Male etwas über den Stausee in Vianden (bin öfters mal da in der Nähe) gepostet, mit dem Ergebnis, dass nicht viel beißt.

Ich gebe mal hier meine Erfahrungen von meinen 2 Touren hinzu:


- Der See hat extrem viel Ufer (ist ja einige km lang), und es würde wohl mehr als einen Tag dauern, einmal das ganze Ufer abzufischen. Außer ein paar Brücken kann man vom Ufer absolut keine Rückschlüsse darauf ziehen, wie es unter Wasser aussieht.

- Regenfälle machen sich sehr schnell in hohem, getrübtem Wasser bemerkbar. Immerhin handelt es sich nach meinem eindruck um einen aufgestauten Forellenfluss

- Der Boden scheint extrem strukturarm zu sein, hatte sehr sehr selten ernsthafte Hänger

- Mit Gummiköder bekommt man am Boden zaghafte Bisse, die leider meist in einem Aussteiger enden (hatte die köder aber auch vorsichtshalber "weedless" aufgezogen). Im Freiwasser nichts, außer ein paar Minibarsche, die den Köder attackieren. 

- Die Einheimischen erzählen dagegen oft von großen Fischen, inbes. Zandern. Anglerlatein a la "über 20 Pfund" 


Hat jemand von euch andere oder gleiche Erfahrungen gemacht? Frage mich insbesondere, ob beim Zanderangeln auf Grund Stahl erforderlich ist. Habe bisher immer welches verwendet, aber nur, weil ich die Hechtwahrscheinlichkeit nicht einschätzen kann.

Gruß


----------



## $perch$ (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sagt einer man fängt da nicht gut?  In meinen Augen ist es eines der besten Gewässer hier in Luxemburg. Ok ich geh zwar meistens an die Mosel da ich schneller beim Fluss als beim See bin, doch zu letzt war ich im Aprill da morgens mit dem Boot 6 Bachforellen 20 cm+ mittags zu Fuss am Ufer noch ne kleine Forellen und einige Barsche. Jetzt im Juni geh ich wieder zum See auf den Hecht. Was so erzählt wird ist nicht immer Anglerlatein. Da schwimmen Biester von über 1,20 (hechte). Wen wunderts, jedes Jahr werden Tonnen von Friedfischen eingesetzt doch auch Hechte Zander Barsche undCo. Manchmal verschwindet immer wieder mal ne Rute mit dem totem Köfi auf Grund, (wer weiss, WELSE?). Von den Karpfen in diesem See kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich es auf die Räuber abgesehen habe, doch schon Fotos von Riesen fische gesehen. Bis dann. Es lohnt sich es da mal zu versuchen.


----------



## $perch$ (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ups Der viandener Stau-see habe ich hier gerade gelesen. Mein Posting bezieht sich auf den Satu-see in Esch/Sauer


----------



## El_Tequito (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja, schade, hatte mich schon gefreut  Naja, wenn der See in Esch tatsächlich so gut sein sollte, dann probier ich vielleicht mal ein neues Gewässer aus...je nach dem wie aufwendig die Regularien da sind, ist ja dann ein Binnengewässer.


----------



## $perch$ (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja dieser see ist ein Binnengewässer. Der Schein vom Ufer aus kostet glaub ich 12 euro und vom Boot 24 euro (ich habe dem vom Boot, man hat viele Vorteile da schliesslich 3 viertel vom Ufer nicht begehbar sind. Ich sag schon im voraus es ist schwer eine Stelle zu finden da er so gross ist doch wenn man bis eine hat dann knallts  
Bis dann


----------



## **bass** (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann nur sagen dass dort so einiges letztes jahr an dickzandern und wie jedes jahr viele hechte gefangen wurden... nur ist es wie an unserem grossen stausee kein mensch wird dir verraten wo du die dinger fangen wirst, aber hecht fängt man in der regel dort überall...

hey gilles, war ja ein bisschen in schengen probieren, hatte nen biss auf gufi in der strömung leider nach kurzem drill losgelassen, und einen rapfen und ein döbel auf den 8cm hamakuro oder wie das teil heißt, und ein monster döbel der mir bis vor die füsse den 10cc in weiss verfolgte aber nich anbiss... also für zwei stunden gar nicht mal schlecht, danach noch ein paar würfe in senzig gemacht (an deiner stelle am rohr ; ) ) und nach dem dritten wurf einen 68er hecht auf spinnerbait, hab auch ein foto ; ))) wie siehts aus fürs wochenende? werden ja massiv köfis brauchen ; )


----------



## Desperados (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi mike, ja schätze mal wird werden uns wohl samstag und sonntag ans wasser bewegen müssen und köfis fangen   wie haste den zeit ??  
na fèr die 2 stunden in schengen echt nicht schlecht. haste irgendwelchen kleinvieh dort rumschwimmen sehn oder müssen wir ins frankenreich ??


----------



## Schuhamhacken (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also wenn ihr köfis braucht, dann geht doch nach fischbach an den weiher mit ner stipp, wenn ihr den besitzer fragt, dann müsst ihr eventuel sogar nichts bezahlen wenn ihr nur rotauge und barsche fangt, war am sonntag dort und hatte mit nem kumpel 69 kleinvieh gefangen....


----------



## Schleienschosch (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,
hab da ein problem und zwar würde ich am wochenende gerne in luxemburg angeln gehen und meine freundin mitnehmen. will mal versuchen sie vom angeln zu überzeugen. da man ja in luxemburg ohne fischereischein angeln darf bietet sich das ja an 
hat jemand vieleicht eine idee wo ich am besten mit ihr hinfahre? darf auf keinen fall schneider ausgehen weil dann wird sie wohl nie wieder mit wollen. also am besten ein gewässer wo nicht 10 leute auf 100m ansitzen. am besten wäre wohl ein gewässer wo sie mit pose paar rotfedern und vieleicht auch auf forellen fischen kann  war noch nie in luxemburg angeln und hoffe ihr habt da ne gute idee für mich. 
Danke


----------



## Ronacts (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ giorgio1505

also wenn du wirklich unbedingt was fangen willst, fahre nach Clervaux an den reilerweiher (www.reilerweiher.lu)
da fängt man eigentlich immer was und Köder zum angeln bekommst du da auch.
viel Betrieb ist da auch nicht, wenn nicht gerade ein Preisangeln ist.
Tageskarte 14€ oder Halbtageskarte 10€
wenn du noch Fragen hast melde dich einfach

Gruß ronny


----------



## Desperados (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na da sind dann wohl eher die forellenpuffprofis hier gefragt sorry 
Achja der der nen platz findet wo man garantiert nicht schneider bleibt, bitte bei mir melden, danke


----------



## Ronacts (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados
da kann ich dir nur den Echternacher See anbieten:q


----------



## bflow (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

edit: zu doof was ich hier geschrieben hatte!


----------



## Desperados (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts , also bis jetzt kann ich dich noch ganz gut leiden, denk noch mal über deinen in ich denk mal |uhoh:übermut |uhoh:geschriebenen text nach, verbessere ihn und alles ist wieder gut :m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## bflow (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

edit. noch doofer als der vorherige!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wusste nicht das man mit Puffforellen angeben kann

Hey Maik alles gute zum Geburtstag

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo na da bedank ich mich doch gleich, mal gespannt ob mann sich dieses jahr an der mosel sieht!

@desperados, leider nur sehr kleines vieh gesehen, nur döbel im winterbarschangelformat ; ) es saßen noch zwei stipper dort jedoch fingen die nur einige rotaugen und barben... hab niemanden gesehen der ein paar lauben fing...

samstag kann ich sicher am sonntag nur nachmittags... müssten dann aber schauen wo wir noch ein paar lauben in frankreich fangen, ist ja eher rotaugengebiet...

werd mir heute noch ein paar rollen holen, hatte nen ziemlichen verschleiß letztes jahr, und meine welsrute braucht ja auch noch ne arbeitsmaschine ; ))) ich spürs dieses jahr entwischt mir kein 2m biest ))


----------



## Desperados (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe jo gratuliere Mike, anstossen werden wir dann am Samstag  
Also was die Lauben angeht da mach ich mir auch sorgen, ich war ja letztens auf unserem grundstück da waren auch nur fingerlange Lauben allerdings hatte ich auch 3 7-10cm brassen. aber naja ich will halt 10-40 cm lauben


----------



## Desperados (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Um wieviel uhr gehts den am samstag los ?????


----------



## Desperados (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

4 uhr ?? spätestens halb 5 ?? ;-)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Maik, 

werde dieses Jahr wohl nochmal in Luxembourg fischen, muss mich aber erstmal in meine neuen Gewässer rein fuchsen!


----------



## Desperados (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Flo, neue gewässer ?? erzähl mal


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin hauptsächlich in Deutschland unterwegs! Da sind die Möglichkeiten wesentlich größer!


----------



## Forellen Luki (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo ihr wollte morgen mit einem Freund der neuling im Angelgeschäft ist und es mal versuchen möchte an einem See fahren an dem man keinen Angelschein braucht.

Leider möchte der besitzer das nicht mehr aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen....

Kennt ihr einen Forellensee in Luxembourg wo man morgen ohne Angelschein Fischen darf?

Danke für Antwort Lg Lukas


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War nur einmal in so einem Puff und das war Olingen


----------



## Lago (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weiß einer von euch, ob die in Wasserbillig so "Gummiwürmer" haben, die ma am Texas-Rig oder Wacky-Rig fischen kann?


----------



## Ronacts (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@forellen luki

siehe posting vorher reilerweiher bei clervaux

gruß Ronny

fast vergessen :-( alles gute zum Geburtstag Mike


----------



## Desperados (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

keine ahnung moselhai, falls nicht www.camo-tackle.de   sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Ronacts (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und desperados wieder beruhigt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> keine ahnung moselhai, falls nicht www.camo-tackle.de   sehr empfehlenswert



Kann ich nur bestätigen, habe eine Standleitung dahin....Super Shop#6


----------



## Desperados (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Ronacts sicher doch 
@Flo du auch ja ??


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja und nicht nur dahin....Die letzte Zeit die ich nicht ans Wasser kam habe ich durch shopping ersetzt


----------



## Desperados (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

haste nix neues und interessantes an shops ??


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> haste nix neues und interessantes an shops ??



Sie haben Post#6


----------



## Desperados (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bedankt


----------



## Forellen Luki (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die hinweise! 
und @ Flo in drei Wochen ist alles rum:vik: und ich hoffe wir ziehen dann nochmal los und sehen deine Stella bei der Arbeit.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Klar, nicht nur einmal


----------



## Schuhamhacken (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hiho leute. 
Kann mir wer n paar gute stellen an der sauer in der gegend von echternach, weilerbach, rosport nennen? kenn mich garnicht aus, hatte den schein schon mal aber fang war naja....

Heute hab ich von nem angelladen in hollerich gehört wo man gebrauchte angeln, rollen etc kaufen soll, kenn den von euch wer?


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo: Hey, deine Tacklesammlung stellt ja bestimmt jeden gut sortierten Angelladen in den Schatten, so viele Standleitungen wie du zu allen möglichen Onlineshops hast  Nee, aber bei camo habe ich mir vor kruzem Sachen besorgt, sehr schneller Versand, alles super, und die Köder fangen auch, kann also die positiven Eindrücke bestätigen!


----------



## $perch$ (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alles Gute Mike (etwas spät)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Jens: Soll das eine Anspielung sein? Ich verkaufe doch schon wie blöd 
So schlimm bin ich garnicht nur das Zeug kostet meist soviel wie 3-4 normale Combos


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo: Ich mache keine Anspielungen, meine Aussagen sind meist klar und direkt!  Haste bis jetzt nicht auch nur eine Minute Zeit gehabt, am Wasser zu sein? Auch noch nix testen können? Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall mal n paar freie Minuten die nächste Zeit!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Doch war heute 2 Stunden Swimbaits baden und hab natürlich einen klare Null-Nummer hingelegt. Bei dem Wind war aber klar das nix an der Oberfläche geh

Hat aber Spaß gemacht, überhaupt nochmal ans Wasser zu kommen


----------



## Lago (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> keine ahnung moselhai, falls nicht www.camo-tackle.de sehr empfehlenswert


 
merci für den link, da hatten se alles was ich gebraucht hab, hab mir direkt mal was bestellt.


----------



## luke_dusk (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann mich nur anschliessen camo-tackle ist ein super shop.
90% meiner köder stammen von denen, riesen auswahl, schnelle lieferung + immer irgendeine gratis zugebe im paket.

montag gehts dan hierzulande wohl wieder los :vik:

vorbereitungen sind soweit abgeschlossen, meine ziele für diese saison:
karpfen: 20kg marke knacken
zander: 90cm knacken letzte saison war bei 89cm schluss..
hecht: ein meterhecht aus dem stausee wäre nicht schlecht, hab diese grenze des öfteren knapp verfehlt.


wünsch euch allen ne gute saison und viele fische..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Da ich den letzten Sommer mir die Schulter gebrochen habe und den ganzen Sommer nicht fischen konnte, habe ich garnicht mitbekommen wie es mittlerweile mit dem Wels in der Mosel aussieht. Konnte wer gezielt oder als Beifang welche landen? Maik du hast doch sicher den ein oder anderen beim Ansitz erwischt!?

Was ist eigentlich in Stadtbredimus los? Was soll den dieser Zaun an der Schleuse?


----------



## Ronacts (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ flo
ich habe beim Aalangeln letztes Jahr jedesmal kleine Welse bis ca. 70 cm dabeigehabt. bis 3 Stück waren da immer dabei
dieses Jahr aber noch garnicht.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronny: Danke, das kenne ich selbst auch. Hattest du mir beim fischen ja auch erzählt.


----------



## luke_dusk (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Da ich den letzten Sommer mir die Schulter gebrochen habe und den ganzen Sommer nicht fischen konnte, habe ich garnicht mitbekommen wie es mittlerweile mit dem Wels in der Mosel aussieht. Konnte wer gezielt oder als Beifang welche landen? Maik du hast doch sicher den ein oder anderen beim Ansitz erwischt!?
> 
> Was ist eigentlich in Stadtbredimus los? Was soll den dieser Zaun an der Schleuse?


 

habe selbst einige so um die 70/80cm als beifang auf zander gehabt, aber auch einen gewaltigen beim sinnangeln (4er orange mepps)in ehnen am bacheinlauf verloren, hab ihn zwar nie zu gesicht bekommen aber so wie der abzog,  da hatte ich keine chance - quer durch die mosel auf die andere seite und danach einfach flussabwärts.. war nicht zu halten.
die grossen sind da, man muss sie nur mit richtigen material beangeln. mit normalen spinnruten ist da nicht zu machen.
habe einen angler in remich beobachtet der inerhalb sagen wir mal einer stunde mehrere male die zander rute mit laube fast ins wasser gezogen bekommen hat, nach einigen  bissen hakte er den fisch endlich aber er ging ihm auch verloren, war wohl auch nichts kleines.. 
werde diese saison aber sicher den ein oder anderen versuch starten. 
im stausee sollen auch bereits welche ihr unwesen treiben.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

für den wels reicht da ne 3lbs karpfenrute? 

Was ises den katzenwels oder waller? oder sogar albinos?


----------



## Desperados (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

??????Albinos?????


----------



## Lago (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

70cm lange katzenwelse^^,
aber hab auch noch nie nen albino(wels) hier gesehen, bisher nur in zeitschriften


----------



## Schuhamhacken (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die albinos sind denke ich auch waller und keine katzis^^, aber ich denke die waller werden auch schon noch kommen x) und die albinos mit^^
Aber wird ne 3lbs karpfenrute das halten?
HAb keine erfahrung was welse angeht deshalb frag ich mal lieber...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Albinos sind einfach nur eine "unnormale" Färbung des Tiers, also keine eigene Art. Meist werden die Fische garnicht so groß, weil sie einfach eine leichtere Beute sind, als die "normal" gefärbten, getarnten Fische.

Katzenwelse werden keine 70cm

Eine 3lbs Karpfenrute reicht im Prinzip, aber wenn größere Fische beißen hast du hier auch keine Chance. Wenn du gezielt auf Wels gehst, führt kein Weg an entsprechenden Gerät vorbei.

mfg Flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ganz ehrliche meinung: mit meiner 2,5lbs bekomm ich son riesenteil eher raus als mit der 3lbs x)

Hmm gezielt net wird mir zu teuer, hab schon man ganzes geld in die karpfensaachen investiert und noch nie einen gefangen :c
Was sind den hier im land die besten welsplätze?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> ganz ehrliche meinung: mit meiner 2,5lbs bekomm ich son riesenteil eher raus als mit der 3lbs x)



Was denn das für ein Quatsch? Wieso solltest du mit einer Rute mit weniger Rückrat den Fisch schlechter gelandet bekommen?
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Schuhamhacken (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die 3 lbs ist wie soll ich sagen steif wie ein brett und ich kann kein gefühl entwickeln, ich habe immer angst sie bricht da sie wie gesagt steif ist. die 2,5er ist 1. qualitativ viel besser eine aramid-charbon mischung von Saenger, die nicht so stocksteif ist, und sich besser führen/ kontrolieren lässt. die länge ist zwar identisch, trotzdem bevorzuge ich die 2,5er da ich sie besser einschätzen kann... wenn ich beide angeln auf grung lege mit 80-100g dann lässt sich die 2,5er deutlich präziser und weiter auswerfen. obwohl die marke von der 3er starshooter oder so ist....


----------



## Schuhamhacken (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also mit der landung sehen wa noch, ich hatte an keiner von beiden jemals nen einzigen fisch gefangen, ausser kriebse und muscheln zählen... naja ne muschel von nem kilo hab ich schon rausgezogen und auch zu hause nachgwogen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Du kannst ja auch keine zwei verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen miteinander vergleichen

Wenn du mehr Kraft aufwendest wird sich deine 3lbs Rute auch biegen. Der erste Teil der Rute puffert nur die Schläge weg, das harte Rückrad brauchst du um einen Fisch zu stoppen. Beim gezielten Wels angeln gibt es keine Kompromisse, da muss jeder Knoten, Wirbel, Haken sitzen und von ordentlicher Qualität sein...

Edit: Ohne Fisch kann man die Aktion auch gut einschätzen und beurteilen


----------



## Schuhamhacken (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also knoten und alles sitzt hatte ja 2 jahre zeit meine eigenen knoten aus aus den lehrbuch knoten zu entwickeln, zB weit aus verbesserte grinnerknoten wodurch die tragkraft des knotens stärker ist als die der schnur etc.

trotzdem fange ich nix, ich bin kurz davor alles aufzugeben...
Ca 600€ an meine ausrüstung investiert und noch net mal nen einzigen karpfen...


----------



## Lago (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hast du generell noch nie wat gefangen damit? oder hattest vorher andere ausrüstung wo du besser gefangen hast, vll auch wat anderes ausser karpfen?

noch 2 tage...mich juckts schon^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

600€ Tackle bringen auch nix, wenn die Zeit/Platz und Köder nicht stimmen


----------



## Schuhamhacken (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich geh seit 2,5 jahren auf den see auf karpfen, nie was gefangen.... also das meiste von den 600€ dürfte wegen ködern draufgegangen sein...
meine beiden ruten mit rollen haben einen wert von ca 200 , ich hab nur die falsche  schnur auf der einen die ist mit 25er dynema, ziemlich hohe tragkraft aber scheiss farbe...
hmm ich weiss auch nicht mehr was ich falsch mache, klappt einfach net....


----------



## bflow (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

ich war gestern am echternacher see und hatte ne rute mit wurm am hairrig im wasser. nach ungefähr einer stunde hat ein karpfen angebissen und ich hatte ihn schon 10min. gedrillt als er mir dann doch entwischt ist!#q#q#q

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD wurm ist auch mein köder mittlerweile, war in fischbach zum forellenangeln und hatte morgens echt kein bock, war totmüde, dann einfach wurm mit 12g auf grund in die mitte des 2ten weihers, nach ca 5min fängt mein rutenspitze an zu zappeln und dann beginnt die rute ins wasser du fliegen, noch im letzten moment meine rute in die hand bekommen und leicht angeschlagen, naja das teil war so stark das es den hacken einfach aufgebogen hat...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

muss wurm unbedingt mal mit leichter bebleiung am see testen... kennt von euch wer sehr stabile 10er hacken?


----------



## Desperados (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was seht ihr auf den bildern ??


----------



## Desperados (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

richtig das eine ist ein *HAKEN *und der andere ist am *HACKEN*. Danke


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gilles was pflanzt du denn da an?


----------



## Desperados (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

 ich habe mal nen paar illex verbuddelt, mal kucken ob die dinger wachsen


----------



## Schuhamhacken (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

habs kapiert.... kennt den jetzt wern paar sehr stabile 10 HAKEN ?


----------



## Ronacts (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Gilles was pflanzt du denn da an?


 
wird wohl was zum rauchen sein :q


----------



## El_Tequito (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, dann mal Petri Heil zum Start der Raubfischsaison mit hoffentlich vielen Fangmeldungen hier im Forum!  Mieses Gefühl, wenn man an so einem Tag nicht ans Wasser kann, diese blöde Uni!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach was solls is eh sauwetter, da fängt dir niemand deinen ersten weg :m
naja für den aal ist ideales wetter x) schön überschwemmt in echternach^^


----------



## El_Tequito (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hast recht, bei dem Wetter möchte man nicht unbedingt angeln...obwohl, man hätte da bestimmt sehr viel Ruhe am See. 

Wenns so weiter schüttet, siehts echt nach Hochwasser aus...bzw. nach nem trüben See mit hohem Wasserstand...würd sich ein Trip nach Esch-sur-sur-sur oder wie das heißt trotzdem lohnen?


----------



## $perch$ (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
gibts in der Sauer viele Forellen wenn ja mit was werden die gefangen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



$perch$ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts in der Sauer viele Forellen wenn ja mit was werden die gefangen



Ein Blick auf die Wasserqualität sollte dir deine Frage beantworten. Ja, es gibt welche, aber es ist sicher kein Toprevier. Womit fängt man eine Bachforelle? Schau dir mal die Nahrung an von Fliege über Wobbler bis zum Wurm kann man mit allem fischen|kopfkrat

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



El_Tequito schrieb:


> Hast recht, bei dem Wetter möchte man nicht unbedingt angeln...obwohl, man hätte da bestimmt sehr viel Ruhe am See.
> 
> Wenns so weiter schüttet, siehts echt nach Hochwasser aus...bzw. nach nem trüben See mit hohem Wasserstand...würd sich ein Trip nach Esch-sur-sur-sur oder wie das heißt trotzdem lohnen?



Und Regen, erhöhter Wasserstand und trübes Wasser sind immer negativ zu bewerten?|kopfkrat

Gerade für Zander und andere Raubfische, wird es jetzt besonders interessant.|wavey:


----------



## El_Tequito (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



$perch$ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts in der Sauer viele Forellen wenn ja mit was werden die gefangen



Kenn die Sauer leider nicht soo gut, aber paar km oberhalb an der Our hab ich früher oft Bach- und CSD-Forellen, Döbel und sogar mal nen wunderschönen Bachsaibling auf (dilettantisch) selbstgebastelte Streamer gefangen. Alles keine Riesen, aber dafür ging man da selten leer aus #6 Kleine Wobbler gingen auch ganz gut, auf Naturköder kam dafür irgendwie gar nix. Der einzige Nachteil ist da die Sache mit dem Uferbetretungsschein, aber das wurde hier ja auch schon oft diskutiert.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



El_Tequito schrieb:


> CSD-Forellen



Wasn das?|kopfkrat


----------



## El_Tequito (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na die mit den Regenbogenfarben   sorry, ganz schlechter Witz


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja LSD-Forelle hätte ich verstanden, aber CSD?


----------



## Ronacts (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



$perch$ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts in der Sauer viele Forellen wenn ja mit was werden die gefangen


 
also ich habe die meisten Forellen da mit illex Quirrel oder Salmo Bullhead gefangen
manche Tage geht wiederum auf wobbler gar nix 

@flo
hast du deine Fliegenausrüstung noch?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> hast du deine Fliegenausrüstung noch?



Nein, habe ich leider nicht mehr|rolleyes


----------



## El_Tequito (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ja LSD-Forelle hätte ich verstanden, aber CSD?



Naja, hier in Köln verbindet man mit Regenbogenfarben nun einmal gewisse Orientierungen. Bei Fischen ist das wahrscheinlich anders - viele Regenbogenforellenpopulationen vermehren sich ja ganz gut, was doch eher darauf hindeutet, dass diese eher andersgeschlechtlich lieben


----------



## Forellen Luki (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie Floh jetzt doch leider. Habe gedacht das Fliegenfischen wäre nix für dich|kopfkrat

Aber ich nehme dich gerne mal mit

Lg Lukas


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



El_Tequito schrieb:


> viele Regenbogenforellenpopulationen vermehren sich ja ganz gut



Aber bei uns nur künstlich




Forellen Luki schrieb:


> Wie Floh jetzt doch leider



Passt schon

Das Angebot nehme ich trotzdem dankend an


----------



## **bass** (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, waren ja gestern los, war aber nicht so prickelnd, wie immer köfi problem, fingen aber welche hatten aber nur einen biss drauf, einige döbel haben wir dann noch gefangen und ein freund hatte nen glaub war ein 36 pfündigen karpfen... weis aber nicht ob er später noch was fing da wir nur bis sechs blieben, hat einfach kein spass gemacht bei dem wetter... und da wurde ne 2 stündige grillpaus fast (aber nur fast) wichtiger als das angeln an sich ; )

@flo natürlich hab ich einige welse begegnet letztes jahr der größte mit 1,60 war ja schon mal nicht übel ; ), jedoch wie das jahr zuvor musste ich mit meiner 2 1/2 lbs rute drei mal aufgeben da die dinger jetzt ja auch in luxemburg stattliche grössen erreicht haben... hab aber aufgerüstet und in ne welsrute mit rolle investiert, wenn diesmal ein 2m vieh kommt dann wird er wohl dieses jahr mal luft schnappen müssen ; )

aber im prinzip gillt, tiefes wasser sehr warmes wetter und ein rotauge auf grund schmeissen als standart...


----------



## Lago (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, waren gestern und heute morgen jeweils an die mosel, insgesamt 3 Welse bis 60 cm un 1 zander von 60cm, kann man schon zufrieden sein, besser als nix fürn anfang...nur leider wollten wir eigl. mit köfi angeln, nur leider haben wir bis auf 2 rotaugen keine bekommen -.-

wisst ihr wo man  maden und tauwürmer herbekommt , kürzester weg von perl/schengen aus...? alles leer jetzt, und kein bock bis nach wassserbillig zu fahren...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann Petri Maik, was mich wundert das die Beifänge beim Spinnfischen im Vergleich zu z.B. der Saar doch deutlich niedriger sind. Beim Naturköderfischen, betreibe ich nicht mehr häufig sind die Beifänge jedoch in etwa im gleichen Bereich....

mfg Flo


----------



## bflow (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie bietet ihr eigentlich köfis in der mosel an? eher auf grund oder eher mit pose?


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow: Bei Stellen, in denen es "stark strömt", wohl eher auf Grund, in "ruhigen" Abschnitten würde nichts gegen Pose sprechen. Nun sind diese Begriffe in Anführungszeichen aber Ansichtssache, relativ. Generell kann man aber sagen: Auf Grund anfangen, und wenn sich Fische an der Oberfläche bemerkbar machen bzw. aktiv jagen, dann flach mit der Pose versuchen, so halten wir an der Saar es, aber auch an der Mosel hat sich diese "Taktik" bei vielen Leuten bewährt. Aber auch ein Kompromiss kann noch Bisse bringen: Auf Grund, und lasse deine Köfis mit UW- Pose, Korken, Styropor, oder injizierter Luft auftreiben, und die Länge des Vorfachs regelt dann die Höhe, in der der Fisch schweben wird!


----------



## Desperados (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so war heute auch nochmal los leider ohne mike heute, heute morgen um 9 uhr einen kleinen barsch in remich dann um 12 einen 50er rapfen in wasserbillig dann lange nix mehr bis um halb 8 einen 75er zander um 5 nach halb 8 einen 40er brassen um 20 vor 8 einen 60er zander und um 15 vor 8 einen 74er wels und dann war wieder sendepause  die zander der brassen und der wels bissen alles auf einen 5cm kopyto und der rapfen und barsch auf chubby


----------



## bflow (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war heute in grevenmacher! das wasser war sehr hoch die strömung sehr stark! ich hab versucht lauben zu fangen um die als köfi zu benutzen jedoch hab ich nur jede menge kleine döbel von ca 5cm gefangen! die döbel haben kein schonmaß in den grenzgewässern, also hab ich mir überlegt ob das eine gute idee wäre die als köfi zu benutzen? was denkt ihr? keine angst keiner von denen musste an den haken habs einfach weiter versucht in der hoffnung noch ne laube zu fangen war jedoch nichts! ich wollte erst euere meinung dazu hören denn dort gab es wirklich sehr viele davon!

mfg flo


----------



## bflow (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab noch was vergessen! wollte mal fragen wieviel gramm blei ihr benutzt um in der mosel mit köfi zu angeln?


----------



## Lago (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> war heute in grevenmacher! das wasser war sehr hoch die strömung sehr stark! ich hab versucht lauben zu fangen um die als köfi zu benutzen jedoch hab ich nur jede menge kleine döbel von ca 5cm gefangen!
> 
> mfg flo


 
ah kenn ich doch irgendwoher, das gleiche hatte ich auch heute in schengen/perl, keine "normalen" köfis , sprich lauben usw...nur 4-5cm lange fische, glaub es waren döbel, weiß aber nich genau...man musste nur die angel reinhalten , un direkt hat einer dran gehangen, nur mit denen konnte man fast nix anfangen, die waren echt fast zu klein..kp ob das was bringt...

blei brauch ma in der mosel meistens nich soviel, hab sowohl mit nur 5 gramm, als auch mit 20 g schon meine fische gefangen...denke son mittelding sollte langen, besonders viel strömung gibts ja meistens nicht.

kommt auch immer drauf an, ob viele schiffe kommen, bzw du die angel im wasser lässt wenn ein schiff kommt... letztes jahr wars z.b. so bei mir, dass vll 1 schiff innerhalb von 2-3 stunden kam, und dann hab ich einfach dann die angel reingeholt für ne minute wegen der strömung...


----------



## bflow (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke moselhai!


----------



## Lago (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/sz-berichte/saarland/art2814,2930019 

...mmm wenn man das liest bekommt man schon bedenken weiß nich so recht , was ich davon halten soll..


----------



## Desperados (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

eure zeitung ist schlecht informiert, es gibt kein fangverbot oder angelverbot, es wurde nur verboten fische aus der mosel zu essen. übrigens warnt man uns hier in luxemburg schon seit mehr als 8 jahren davor nicht zuviel fische aus der mosel zu essen


----------



## Schuhamhacken (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

_hmm haltet ihr euch den auch daran?_


----------



## Desperados (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

rauchen kann tödlich sein, und hälst du dich dran ??


----------



## Schuhamhacken (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nö geräuchert hält länger ist da die devise |znaika:

Hmm gut gut, schmecken welse gut oder solte man die lieber zurücksetzen?


----------



## Ronacts (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Welse schmecken gut und man kann die auch zurücksetzen


----------



## Schuhamhacken (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD ja is klar ich nehm sicher kein 1,60 vieh mit nach hause ( ich bezweile eh das ich so ein teil rausbekomme). hmm kann mir wer bissle tipp für die sauer in der gegend echternach geben, hab vor morgen oder übermorgen zu gehen, hab keine ahnung wo die besseren plätze sind...


----------



## Ronacts (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war heute da und wollte bißchen angeln aber Wasser ist noch sehr dreckig und sehr schnell


----------



## Schuhamhacken (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|gr:wieso weicht jeder meinen fragen aus? Kann mir niemand ne gute sauerstelle verraten? seid ihr alle so egoistisch? und an mir solls nicht liegen, sollte ich mal an euerm platz stehen kommt zu mir , sagts mir und ich bin weg wo ises problem... ich hab jetzt oft nach plätzen gefragt, aber niemand gibt auch nur ungefähre antworten...


----------



## Lago (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ei..glaub mir, hier lesen ja net nur die leute mit, die hier auch angemeldet sind so generell pauschal wär ich da auch vorsichtig...

probier doch mal selber diverse stellen aus, man kann sowieso nie 100% sagen, stelle 1 is besser als stelle 2...


----------



## Ronacts (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



moselhai schrieb:


> ei..glaub mir, hier lesen ja net nur die leute mit, die hier auch angemeldet sind so generell pauschal wär ich da auch vorsichtig...


 #6

genau das ist es , das siehst du schon daran das manche hier ganz selten schreiben
ich kenne einige gute Stellen an der Sauer aber würde die hier niemals sagen


Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hast du ne ungefähre ahnung wieviel zeit und geld ich jährlich ins angeln und finden von guten stellen investiere ?? das hat nichts mit egoismus zu tun, mach du's dir nur nicht so einfach.
Als ich noch in deinem "stadium" meiner bisherigen angelkarriere stand bin ich oft wochen ja sogar monatelang nach hause gefahren ohne meinen zielfisch gefangen zu haben und du kannst dir nicht vorstellen wie oft ich ganz ohne biss blieb.
ist es nicht eigentlich egoistisch von dir das du erwartest das die anderen sich die arbeit machen einen ordentlichen platz zu finden und du gkannst dann gemütlich dahin fischen gehen nur indem du hier mal nett fragst. glaub mir hier ist keiner fang oder platzneidisch, wenn du irgendwas über köder, montagen oder sonst was wissen willst kin problem aber erwarte doch bitte nicht das dir irgendjemand seinen hotspot verrät.
Bsp: vorletztes jahr haben wir zum beispiel einen ziemlichen hotspot gefunden wo niemand geangelt hat, und glaub mir wir haben sowas von vielen fische gefangen, tja fazit, es hat gereicht das wir einige male dort gesehen wurden, jetzt gehts dort zu wie auf der Kirmes und fangen tuste überhaupt nix mehr. 
also einige zeit den spot einfach ignorieren, irgenwann geht keiner mehr hin weil ja eh nix gefangen wird und in 2-3 jahren haben wir wieder einen hot-spot (für ne bestimmte zeit eben)


----------



## bflow (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ desperados

ich kann dich gut verstehn! ich bin zwar noch nicht so lange dabei ich merke aber wieviel zeit und geld ich opfere um zu lernen und erfahrungen zu sammeln denn fangen tu ich eher selten etwas! ich würde mich schon sehr freuen wenn ich jmd. hätte der mir einfach mal ein bisschen was beibringt, so das praktische denn theoretisch weiss ich sehr viel ich lese jeden tag eine ganze menge übers angeln allgemein! z.b. das spinnen mit wobblern, spinnern und gufis! ich hab schon sehr viel geld und zeit darin investiert und doch noch nie etwas mit den methoden gefangen! jetzt das mit den stellen verraten das fände ich sowieso langweilig weil man dann ja so gut wie keine arbeit mehr hat, dann könnte man ja gleich das angeln den anderen überlassen!!!

mfg flo


----------



## bflow (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich glaube, dass man nicht seine hotspots verraten soll jedoch könnte man ja schuhamhaken sagen wo es sich überhaupt nicht lohnt zu angeln oder sonst irgendwelche anhaltspunkte dafür wo er denn nun hingehn soll weil er ja noch gar keine erfahrung auf der sauer hat??
glaubt ihr das wäre eine möglichkeit? ist halt nur so ein vorschlag! das ganze könnte man ja per pn machen!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mit Echternach liegt er doch garnicht so falsch, also testen testen testen


----------



## El_Tequito (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Man sieht hier gerade wieder die typische Eigenschaft von uns Anglern: andere Angler werden grundsätzlich erstmal argwöhnisch betrachtet  Ich will mich davon auch gar nicht ausnehmen oder das ganze schlechtreden, im Gegenteil. Wenn man am Wasser Angler sieht, fragt man sich doch unterbewußt: haben die einen Angelschein? Fischen die überhaupt waidgerecht? lassen die ihren Müll liegen? Etc. 

Nach Beobachtungen aus dem Forum zu schließen, werden solche Verfehlungen übrigens von etwa 80% der übrigen Angler, aber zu 0% von Forumsmitgliedern begangen  :q .

Soll natürlich jeder gern halten wie er möchte, aber wenn ich heute auf meinem Angelausflug (kann das leider nur paarmal im Jahr, ihr verdammten Glückspilze!) erfolgreich bin, dann werde ich das gerne mit ungefährer  Angabe hier posten und freue mich über jedn, der das genauso handhabt. Ob ich mehr Infos per PN preisgebe, müsste ich mir aber noch überlegen...wie gesagt eine heikle Sache.

So, und jetzt gehts raus ans Wasser, probieren, probieren, probieren!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Man kann sein Anglerleben doch nicht durch Stellen erzählt bekommen verbringen. Man muss auch lernen ein Gewässer zu lesen. Und wenn man sich immer nur an Tipss hält, lernt man das nie. Da Fische in Flüssen umherziehen, ist das Gewässer lesen wichtiger, als eine Stelle zu kennen wo gut gefangen wurde, die kann nämlich schon am nächsten Tag ziemlich kalt und nicht mehr hot sein.

Stelllen sind nunmal auch je nach Tageszeit, Wetter und Wassertrübung, 
-höhe, -ströumg hot oder eben nicht....

mfg Flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also naja, ihr solltet nicht eure top hotspots verraten, das möchte ich nicht, ich möchte ungefähre anweisungen, echternach ist ziemlich laang, und ich hab 0 erfahrung am fluss. dann gebt mir doch einfach erklärungen wie man stellen erkennt an deenen was sitzen kann. Ich hab stellen wo ich fische vermute, sind aber meist nicht zugänglich...

UN sowieso könntet ihr mir auch mal ne PN schreiben, das umgeht das problem das aussenstehende das lesen.
Seit einfach so nett und gebt mir mal nen kleinen tipp. morgen geh ich zumindest mal nach minden an die sauer, ich geh morgen an die sauer mit nem freund, er wollte mich eigentlich glaube ich nicht mitnehmen wegen der angst um seinen platz...
Ich finde es doch trotzdem traurig das auch wenn ihr es nicht egoismus nennen wollt, mich nicht an euren erfahrungen teil haben lasst. Es wäre viel einfacher ihr eure erfahrungen teilt, sonst lohnt es sich auch nicht wierklich ein LUxemburg Thread hier aufzumachen, wenn eh niemand nen tipp über hat.... 
Oder lassts einfach sein, ich werde mich halt selbst durschlagen, erwartet dann aber auch nicht das ich euch nen tipp gebe, ach was tipps braucht ihr von mir eh net ihr wisst ja alles....


----------



## bflow (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich glaube um die sache ein bisschen einfacher zu machen fange ich gleich mal an! ich war heute zwischen wasserbillig und mertert dort kann ich sagen, dass es viele döbel gibt!(hatte einen +/-40er döbel dran jedoch war mein kescher zu weit weg um den fisch zu keschern also hab ich es mit der hand versucht doch die montage war für köfis gedacht deshalb ist die schnur gerissen als ich ihn mit der hand landen wollte) hab einen +/-70er rapfen gesehen ( der ist einfach vor meinen füßen vorbei geschwommen) und andere angler die dort waren haben mehrere aale gefangen! die stellen sind ziemleîch genau zwischen dem bahnhof in wasserbillig und dem hafen in mertert! vllt ein bisschen näher am bahnhof von wasserbillig! nur um das klar zu stellen ich hab jetzt keinen hozspot verraten, ich hab einfach mal erzählt was ich so erlebt hab! 

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhacken, hallt den ball mal schön flach, tipps kriegste so viele wie du willst halt blos keine hot spots, wenn du ein paar gute stellen an der sauer wissen willst, in langsur an der brücke wird gefangen in wasserbillig in der strömung in rosport hinter dem wehr und in echternach, keine ahnung. 
@alle , bflow hat geschrieben er wäre froh wenn ihm jemand einiges an praxis beibringen würde, nun praxis kann man nicht in einem forum erklären, es hat allerdings noch nie jemand respektif in letzter zeit hat hier keiner gefragt ob man sich mal am wasser treffen kann, hier wird ab und zu mal ein forumtreffen organisiert, hab ich auch dieses jahr wieder vor, allerdings letztes jahr waren sieben leute zum treffen angemeldet es kamen insgesammt drei leute bass ronacts und ich. 
mal kucken wieviele leute dieses jahr dabei sind.
also ich kann nicht für die anderen reden ich habe allerdings kein problem mal jemanden mitzunehmen, und da lernt man dann auch meist einige interessante stellen kennen.


----------



## bflow (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

ich wäre immer bereit mitzukommen und auf mich kann man in solchen situationen zählen wenn ich sage ich komme dann komme ich! (da müsste schon fast jmd. sterben um mich davon abzuhalten an so einem treffen teil zu nehmen)!


----------



## Desperados (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na hoffentlich tuts dir gut wenn du kommst  nee sorry kleiner spass  
aber wie gesagt mein angebot steht, aber bitte kein plumpsangeln auf karpfen


----------



## Gusti (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich möchte zu diesem Thema mal folgendes sagen. Leider habe ich wenig Zeit zum angeln aus beruflichen und privaten Gründen und würde mich selbst als einen absoluten Laien bezeichnen was das angeln betrifft. Letztes Jahr haben mich einige von Euch beraten wo und welche Ausrüstung ich mir kaufen sollte und ich bin darüber sehr froh gewesen. Auch über die Tipps die ich bekommen habe. Letztes Jahr hatte ich dann doch aber fast nie Zeit die Ausrüstung mal zu testen. Gestern war ich das erste Mal los, von 20h00 bis 22h00 in Remerschen an der Mosel nicht an den Baggerseen. Habe dort eine Stelle gefunden wo es schön ruhig ist und man ungestört angeln und die Natur geniessen kann. Fische habe ich leider keine gefangen ausser 2 Anbisse die aber gleich wieder weg waren. Ob die Stelle gut ist oder nicht, keine Ahnung aber angeln ist für mich nicht nur viele dicke Fische fangen, angeln ist für mich auch ausruhen, entspannen und die Natur geniessen und meine Ausrüstung testen und wenn ich dabei noch den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen kann freu ich mich natürlich und wenn nicht hat es mir trotzdem jede Menge Spass gemacht. Also ich werde demnächst auf jeden Fall wieder zu diesem Platz fahren, auch wenn ich wieder nichts fange, leider weis ich noch nicht wann ich dazu wieder Zeit haben werde.


----------



## bflow (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ desperados
was ist denn plumpsangeln??? egal jedenfall hab ich nicht vor mich den ganzen tag dorthin zu setzen und mich auszuruhen!! dafür bin ich noch viel zu jung das kann ich machen wenn ich alt bin und nicht mehr so fit bin! ich will lernen wie man wobbler, gufis, twister etc richtig führt! ich versuchs schon seit längerem aber leider ist nie jmd. da der mir sagen kann ob ich das jetzt richtig mache oder total falsch!
also ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass das für mich gold wert wäre mal mit ein paar erfahrenen jungs ans wasser zu kommen! ich kenne nämlich keinen der wirklich ahnung vom angeln hat!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn ich zeit habe.
Aber wie sollen wir uns am gewässer treffen wenn iemand seine stellen verraten will, dann kann man sich aber lange suchen....
Also danke mal für die ersten tipps. Aber wie erkennt man den ne stelle die fangverschprechend aussieht? Hab wie gesagt was dass angeh keine ahnung an Flüssen, am See kann ich sie erkennen, an flüssen fälts mir jedoch schwer. hab gute stellen gesehn zwischen bollendorf und echternach, da sassen heute morgen kurz nach 7 schon welche.


----------



## Desperados (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ahnung habe ich auch keine, das ist instinkt  hehe nee wie gesagt das kann man machen ich würde sagen bass würde da auch mitspielen  und ronny doch bestimmt auch  
@Gusti du triffst den nagel auf den kopf und ausserdem kannst du dann ja wohl auch bestätigen dass wir eigentlich nicht mit informationen und tips knausern oder ?? 
Plumpsangeln , na eben grundangeln auf friedfisch oder ähnliches da macht das blei halt plumps beim aufschlag und irgenwer hats mal angeln genannt  nein jedem das seine ich machs ja auch manchmal halt nur auf raubfisch  aber mike hat irgenwie "talent" dadrin


----------



## Desperados (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja gute stellen erkennt man halt durch erfahrung die können wir dir aber nicht geben, dazu kommt was willste fangen ??? ne gute forellenstelle ist nicht unbedingt e gute karpfen oder hechtstelle ?? verstehste ?? 
sag mal was du fangen willst ?? 
und sag jetzt bitte nicht ein bisschen von allem weil dann kannste auch ein bisschen überall angeln


----------



## bflow (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken
also ich würde sagen du solltest mal ein bisschen lesen, oder eher ein bisschen viel lesen!!!! es kommt drauf an welche fische und auf welche köder an welcher tageszeit usw! ich halte z.b. immer ausschau nach überhängenden bäumen, seerosen und einfach auf aktivitäten im wasser. man sagt oft,dass man die fische die man sieht nicht fängt, das finde ich ist schwachsinn ich bin nämlich heute beim köfi angeln gewesen und hab plötzlich einen döbel gesehen der wie wild drei mal aus dem wasser gesprungen ist da hab ich einfach mal die pose an der montage nach oben gezogen um den köder(maden) tiefer anzubieten und hab ihn dort hin geworfen wo der döbel seine sprünge gemacht hatte! 2min. später hatte ich ihn am band! jedoch ist er mir entwischt so wie ich es vorhin schon geschildert hab! ich schaue mir auch an was andere angler so fangen! das kann einem auch oft verraten ob die fische an der stelle beissen!


----------



## bflow (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados
also wie gesagt den ganzen tag auf einen karpfenbiss warten das tu ich nicht! mit einer rute nen köfi auf grund anbieten ist ok aber aber nebenbei will ich auch spinnen(oder jerken jiggen oder wie man das ganze auch nennt; kann mit dem ganzen anglerlatein wenig anfangen!) halt etwas mit bewegung, etwas für einen jungen kerl wie ich der seine energie loswerden will!:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Desperados (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

 genau


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also lesen tuh ich genug, hab mir heute wieder erst 3 neue zeitungen gekauft, ich lese jeden tag über das verhalten von verschiedenen fischen.... 
Naja wobblerführung und das bleibt mir echt ein rätsel, nur mit löffel kann ich was hast ja letztes mal gesehn @ Bflow
Hmm nee nicht auf alles zusammen is ja schrott @ Desperados
Entweder ich geh auf karpfen oder rauber, momentan bin ich eher auf zander,hecht,barsch&Co aus. Aal teilweise auch aber ist nicht mein Zielfisch. 
Viel kann ich auch net lernen, da ich nicht viele leute kenne die mal regelmässig mit zum fischen gehen, und alles alleine zu erlernen ist nicht so einfach, deshalb hab ich ja davon gesprochen dass man eventuel auch mal erfahrungen etc preisgeben könnte...


----------



## bflow (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados
was meinst du mit genau?
und was ich dir noch sagen wollt! du hattest vor ein paar tagen gepostet, dass du in remich und in wasserbillig angeln warst und einige fische auf chubby gefangen hattest! da ich nicht wusste was du mit chubby meintest hatte ich mal gegoogelt und musste erst mal dumm gucken als ich chubby in google geschrieben hab! gib mal bei google chubby ein und schau dir das mal an! ich musste erst mal lachen als ich das sah danach hab ich dann doch heraus gefunde, dass du die illex chubby wobbler meintest!lol


----------



## bflow (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken
ich glaube dann hast du dich vorher ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt denn das ist nämlich genau das gleiche problem das ich hab! das hat weniger mit den stellen als mit der praxis zu tun!


----------



## Desperados (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit genau meinte ich das auch ich bewegung brauche  
die chubby resultate bei google sind ja ech lustig  
schuhamhacken wie angelst du denn auf zander hecht und co , ausser mit löffel eben ?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ka wie man dass nennt, glaube wobbler so weiche plastik fische die ich mit unregelmässigen bewegungen über den grund zupfe so wie ichs mal in ner zeitung gelehsen hab, damit gabs im see immer nur muscheln algen und solche sachen wie ihr letztes mal gefangen hattet a la heineken becher und grill. 
Mit den schwimmenden harten mit tauchschaufel einige male probiert komm ich aber nicht richtig klar...
Aal noch nie gemacht, aber würd ich mit meinen großen kanadischen tauwürmern probiern...


----------



## bflow (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich versuch immer ein bisschen alles! mit wurm, tauwurm, spinner, gufi, twister und köfi!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo ich auch, nur die richtige stelle fehlt meiner meinung nach...


----------



## bflow (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da ich ja heute gesehen hab wie mehrere angler aale gefangen hab wollte ich mal fragen mit was ihe aale fangt!? mit tauwurm oder köfi?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also mit dem was ich aus zeitungen weis, würd ich sagen beides geht, tauwurm ist glaube aber besser auch von freunden die erfahrung haben gesagt bekommen, köffi geht auch gut aber nicht zu gross, fetzen ist am besten da aale ja auch nicht gerade ein sehr grosses maul haben, iss ja eher klein mit feinen zähnen.


----------



## Desperados (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop meine erfahrung sagt auch wurm, allerdings was auch sehr gut fängt ist ein grosses madenbündel.
auf köderfisch konnte ich bisher noch keine aal fangen. habe hier in luxemburg allerdings noch nie einen raubaal gefangen, bisehr nur die spitzmaul oder spitzkopf-aale weiss jetzt nicht mehr wie genau die heissen


----------



## bflow (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

wie bietest du denn den/die würmer an?
mit pose oder auf grund? ich habs immer auf grund versucht jedoch ohne erfolg!
wie würde denn eine grundmontage mit wurm aussehen?


----------



## El_Tequito (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, war heute das erste mal dieses Jahr in Vianden unterwegs...echt eine superschöne Stadt und die Gastronomie erst! 
Achja, was den Stausee angeht, kann man sich eine Tour dorthin momentan fast sparen. Da große Wassermengen vom oberen Stau in den See gelassen wurden, kann man nur an sehr sehr wenigen Stellen überhaupt ans Wasser. An den meisten Stellen geht der dichte Wald direkt ins Wasser über. Vom Boot aus wäre dieser "Mangrovenwald" natürlich sehr interessant. Fische sind zweifellos da, an der Oberfläche schwammen ein paar schöne Döbel. Ein sympathischer älterer Angler (mit ziemlicher Fahne ) hat mir ein paar Dinge über den See erzählt, das wars auch schon so etwa für heute...

Naja, die Saison ist ja noch lang


----------



## bflow (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wollte mal von euch wissen ob in der mosel auch barben gefangen werden? ich hab das gefühl, dass ich noch nie mitbekommen hab,dass in der mosel barben gefangen werden!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In der Mosel kann man Barben sogar mit dem Spinner fangen, die Sauer ist aber deutlich besser


----------



## Barsch41 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo!
War heute mal ne runde an der Mosel, so zwischen Wormeldange und Ehnen.
Mit Gummi und Wobbler ging nichts, aber mit Spinner konnte ich 12 Barsche von 10-25 cm fangen. Die standen aber sehr verteilt im Wasser und ufernah. Köder war ein 3er Mepps Black Fury.

MfG Lars


----------



## $perch$ (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann Petri Barsch41


----------



## $perch$ (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Has de auch Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also bei mir gabs wie immer nichts ((  war erst in minden angeln, da sass ich an ner stelle wo kanuturen aufhören, jedesmal pause machen wenn wieder 20 bei einander kam. (das war an der mündung Prüm/sauer) Da kam garnichts. Nach ner weile und viel regen haten wir keinen bock mehr auf die stelle und gingen ca nen 1km mit Sack und Pack ( und ruten natürlich) den radweg entlang bis wir gegenüber von stenem waren, da auch nichts, alles probiert wurm auf grund, kirsch an der pose mais , blinker wobbler etc nix gefangen....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Evtl. sollte man sich auf eine Angelart konzentrieren und die dann auch "ordentlich" ausführen. Spinnfischen heißt Strecke machen und nicht beim Grundangeln mal paar Würfe machen...

Wer fotografiert den 10cm Barsche?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Flo ich^^ 

Hmm nur so als frage, sollte die grund montage liegen bleiben oder mit der strömung mitziehen?


----------



## Barsch41 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo! 

Fotos habe ich nicht gemacht, denn es hätte sich nicht gelohnt den dafür auszupacken.
Es war ja nur ein Barsch von 25cm dabei, und die anderen hätten locker als Köfi durch gehen können. Dafür bin ich beim rumturnen am Ufer zwei mal auf den Arsch gefallen, und habe mir an einem Dornengebüsch die Hose zerissen, das wär ein Foto wert gewesen.

MfG Lars


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lars, anders kennen wir dich ja nicht


----------



## Ronacts (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> ahnung habe ich auch keine, das ist instinkt  hehe nee wie gesagt das kann man machen ich würde sagen bass würde da auch mitspielen  und ronny doch bestimmt auch


 sicher wäre auch ich dabei, auch wenns schwer fällt immer auf die "Kinder"aufzupassen :q:q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## $perch$ (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey war heute mal kurz an der Mosel.
Zuerst hatte ich einen 2er mepps montiert, bekam zwar Bisse die ich sogar gesehen habe doch es waren mini Barsche die bekamen den Haken nicht ins Maul.
Schliesslich montierte ich einen 1er Mapps und fing in fünf Minuten auch 4 Barsche etwa 7-10cm dann aufeinmal nichts mehr. Dann nahm ich die maden hing eine an meine Montage und fing prompt 2 Rotaugen etwa so 7 cm. Als ich dann die Pose treiben liess, ging sie aufeinmal leicht unter und blieb stehen, da dachte ich mir schon dass es ein Sonnenbarsch sein könnte, ich schlag an und bekam einen 20cm Sonnenbarsch zu Gesicht.


----------



## BlackLions (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wir waren heute an der Sauer unterwegs.
Was soll ich sagen,....absolut tote Hose.:c
Rolf hat früh morgens an einer anderen Stelle 6 Barben verhaftet. Das war´s dann.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD @ Blacklions bist du dier sicher mit wels= alle größen? hab in meinem aquarium 3x Albinopanzerwels (3cm) und 2 antennenwelse jeweils 2.5 und 3 cm groß^^ viel spass wünsch ich dir dabei!!


----------



## Lago (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

joa...kann es sein dass im Moment keine schiffe fahren? hab da irgendwas gehört wegen irgendwelchen reperaturen an schleusen? gestern kam nämlich den ganzen abend kein schiff...was natürlich positiv war 
damit maln bisschen farbe reinkommt, kleiner 65cm wels von gestern
eigl wollte ich ja nen zander auf köfi, stattdessen wieder diese welse...:/
http://img4.*ih.us/img4/429/img0369rrr.th.jpghttp://img4.*ih.us/img4/4860/img0372g.th.jpg
ich finde er guckt links auf dem bild so süß^^


----------



## Schuhamhacken (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Süß guckt er da haste recht^^ na gratulation zu dem schönen.
Wie groß sollten die köfis in etwa sein? wie befestigt ihr sie?

Dann noch ne wichtige frage, welche schnur nehmt ihr? Mono oder doch eher geflochten? Könnt ihr mir preiswerte schnüre nennen? danke im Vorraus


----------



## Lago (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

für köfi angeln hab ich als hauptschnur ne dicke mono, glaub 0,35 oder 0,40, und dann je nach dem als vorfach im moment ne 0,25er, dat sin so vorgefertigte zanderhaken...

meistens mach ich die köderfische immer mim einzelhaken am mund bzw nasenloch fest...hat bisjetzt immer gut gehalten...oder ich zieh den fisch mit einer ködernadel auf(schnur geht durch den fisch und der haken sitzt dann im maul oder an der schwanzwurzel ...)
gibt da verschiedene Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Welche hackengröße nimmst du denn da? welche tragkraft hat deine schnur?
Glaubst du dass ne boilienadel auch dafür zu gebrauchen ist?


----------



## $perch$ (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri zum Wels hast de mit lebendem geangelt und wie gross. Ich hab mit den 'blenkerten' etwa 5 cm nur Barsche gefangen( lebend)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri, schon ne ordentliche Wampe der kleine....


----------



## Lago (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ei, warn ganz normalen "blenkerten", also ukelei, standardgröße, schätz ma so knappe 10cm...am einzelhaken größe 4...

und ja er war tot, war ja auch auf der deutschen seite


----------



## BlackLions (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> xD @ BlackLions bist du dir sicher mit Wels = alle Größen ? hab in meinem Aquarium 3x Albinopanzerwels (3cm) und 2 Antennenwelse jeweils 2.5 und 3 cm groß^^ viel Spaß wünsch ich dir dabei!!




Moijen,

nicht die im Aquarium,...die haben wir auch.
Die Moseltierchen tun´s auch.:vik:


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe. naja wenn ich mein 800liter aquarium hab setz ich froschwelsche und  pfauenaugenbuntbarsche auch oscars (astronotus oculatus) genannt rein, dann kann man sich mal überlegen mal drin zu fischen x)

Hmm morgen warscheinlich spinntour an die sauer machen, von bollendorf runter nach echternach und jenachdem wieviel uhrs ist geht noch weiter richtung rosport....

was könnt ihr von preiswerten wobblern anraten?

Also noch mal ne kleine umfrage, was benutzt ihr an schnürren, welchen durchmesser mit wieviel trag/zug kraft?

Wollte mir mal wieder anständige zulegen, wollte dafür mal euren rat einhohlen, danke im vooraus 
Mfg Tom


----------



## Lago (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

für das angeln mit wobblern, kleinen gufis usw:

da hab ich 0,14 geflochtene (spiderwire, gibt aber noch andere gute marken...)
(kannst auch ne noch dünnere nehmen , nur ich hol mir lieber ne nummer stärker, nich das ich deswegen nen dicken fisch verpasse) 

und dann als vorfach flurocarbon, da hab ich 0,28er von Gamakatsu...die kilo angaben dazu hab ich nich im kopf, aber sind die meistens vorallem bei geflochtenen schnüren nich ganz der wahrheit entsprechend:=)


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm also auf meiner leichten spinnstange (Wg 5-25g) hab ich 0.20er geflochten in schwarz und als vorfach nehm ich 30er mono von water queen oder sowas, mit 10kg tragkraft, ich denke bin etwas zu stark beschnürrt....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> hmmm also auf meiner leichten spinnstange (Wg 5-25g) hab ich 0.20er geflochten in schwarz und als vorfach nehm ich 30er mono von water queen oder sowas, mit 10kg tragkraft, ich denke bin etwas zu stark beschnürrt....




Aber viel viel viel zu stark

Reale 3-4kg reichen an einer 25g Rute dicke, mehr druck machst du eh nicht mit der Rute. Hänge mal eine 1l Cola Flasche an die Schnur und versuche sie hoch zu heben, dann merkst du erstmal was 1KG Druck an der Rute sind


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das weiss ich hehe schon mal nen 4,5kg ast damit gedrillt, hat ne 3/4 stunde gedauert^^ 
ne aber hab dafür ne andere erklärung, da wobbler blinker etc schon nicht billig und so sind, möchte ich ne starke schnur den wenn ich mal nen häftigen hänger hab, wird die rute nach hinten weggelegt, ne lumpe paar mal um die hand gewickelt, und dann wird mit der hand gezogen, und so lassen sich auch die häftigsten hänger lösen ohne dass ich mir sorgen um die rute machen muss... und vor allem hab ich so noch nie ne montur verloren!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das kannst du auch mit einer dünneren Schnur. Es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn solch eine Schnur zu benutzen. Mit einer dünneren wirfst du ersten weiter. Zweitens hast du weniger Druck auf der Rute, d.h. du kannst bei Gummifischen leichtere Köpfe nutzen, bzw. bei Wobblern, Spinnern wird der Köder nicht so stark von der Strömung mitgerissen. Mit einer 3kg Schnur drillst du einen Ast genauso schnell wie mit einer 11kg Schnur, da so eine leichte Rute nicht mehr Druck aufbauen kann. Eine 3/4 Stunde? Glaubst du und ich nicht

Deine Chancen mit der Schnur einen dicken Fisch zu landen, sind auch nicht höher. Den wie schon öfter erwähnt baut die Rute nicht solch einen Druck auf. Außerdem überlastet du damit Rute und Rolle. Das heißt deine Rute knackt im Drill und es reißt nicht die Schnur....

Aber jedem das seine


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok das ist ziemlich einleuchtend! doch 3/4 stunde, wieso das so lange dauerte folgt jetzt:
also war am echternacher see, kam natürlich net weit raus mit der stange und den 1er mepps löffeln, zufälligerweise waren mein onkel und meine kusengs trettbootfahren, und wir haben uns gesehen, mein onkel fands kommisch dass ich net so weit rauskomme da nahm er die stange mit ins pedalo und legte sie ca 80 meter raus. Ich hab den ast langsam rausgezogen da mir die rute sonst geknickt wäre da ich auf das teil recht viel druck aufbauen musste ums rauszukriegen, da musste ich halt stopps machn da mir die kraft versagt hat. am ende ging garnichts mehr die letzten 20 meter waren nicht mehr so machbar, da kam ich auf die idee rute nach hinten legen und so rausziehen, da gings flott....

also ist diese extrem teure schnurr auch nicht das richtige mist.... ich muss dann wohl doch die rolle auf ne andere rute machen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Glaube mir wenn du eine 0,008-0,12mm geflochtene Benutz, fliegt der Köder auch ein gutes Stück weiter


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hatte ich vor, darf ich hier links zu produkten geben?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wieso nicht?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p823_Premium-Schnur-150.html  im 0.06 denke ich wirds schon reichen oder?

Hab da noch 15€ guthaben also wirds mich nicht alt zu teuuer^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann hol lieber die Spider Wire, die hat sich bewehrt.

Steige jetzt auf Stroft GTP um, die kostet allerdings 60€


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

fire line hab ich ne 1800m spule für 250€ gesehn |motz:|motz:
Die spiderwire is aber nur ab 0.12...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Meine Erfahrung zur Fireline ist richtig schlecht#d

Die 0,12mm Spiderwire passt schon


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mal schaun... ich werd mir warscheinlich eh noch iwann noch ne multirolle kaufen, dann nehm ich die, momentan muss die schnur noch reichen^^


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo leute ^^ schön das ich mal wieder zeit habe :q ist morgen von euch jemand an der mosel ?


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> mal schaun... ich werd mir warscheinlich eh noch iwann noch ne multirolle kaufen, dann nehm ich die, momentan muss die schnur noch reichen^^


 was suchst du den für eine ? habe noch eine neue okuma (ungefischt ) S.R 30LX zum welsen oder ost-nordsee langt die dicke


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> wollte mal von euch wissen ob in der mosel auch barben gefangen werden? ich hab das gefühl, dass ich noch nie mitbekommen hab,dass in der mosel barben gefangen werden!


 
oh ja ^^ mehr als genug


----------



## Schuhamhacken (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich hab endlich meinen ersten Fisch in der Sauer bekommen^^ 49er Barbe mit 1,5kg gemessen von kopf bis schwanzende wie es die regeln sagen

Nur hatte ich ne ganz ganz schlechte vorahnung die sich heute bestätigt hat denke ich mal.
Ich hab nen was wie nen wels gesehn. das is ja net das schlimme aber in der sauer in echternach? |bigeyes|bigeyes
Also beweise hab ich 2, der erste ist folgender: Ich stand auch ner Brücke um nach fischen ausschau zu halten, plötzlich seh ich ein paar meter vor der Brücke nen Fisch der ca 1.20m lang war, schwarz und die form wa auch der eines welses ähnlich, also vorne ziemlich breit und auch etwas plattgedrückt und hinten sehr dünn, erinnerte mich an ne riesenversion meiner antennenwelse im aquarium.

2ter Beweis: Meine barbe war häftigst angeknabbert, ich glaube kaum das ein hecht ne 49er barbe bis zu den kiemen geschluckt bekommt und dann ziemlich tiefe wunden hinterlassen kann. aber dafür bitte ich mal um eure meinung. hier noch fotos von der Barbe. und Bitte nicht totlachen über den hut, war nicht meiner^^
Und nochn Foto von ner quoppe oder wie die heissen, sind die geschützt oder wie ist das reglement dazu?

@AL3X Kannste mir deiteils und nen preis per pn schicken? Es wird jedenfalls reichen ;-)


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> Also ich hab endlich meinen ersten Fisch in der Sauer bekommen^^ 49er Barbe mit 1,5kg gemessen von kopf bis schwanzende wie es die regeln sagen
> 
> Nur hatte ich ne ganz ganz schlechte vorahnung die sich heute bestätigt hat denke ich mal.
> Ich hab nen was wie nen wels gesehn. das is ja net das schlimme aber in der sauer in echternach? |bigeyes|bigeyes
> ...


 
ja dann mal petri :m

das mit dem wels kann schon sein warum nicht ? wo es was zum fressen gibt da findest du auch welse


----------



## Schuhamhacken (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm das bedeutet das die bestände an forellen und allem anderen noch weiter runtergehn wird.....
Ich möchte in den heimigen gewässer auch noch was anderes als nur wlse fangen können, wenn das soweiter geht gibts in 10 jahren ja nur noch kanibalistische welse weill es nix anderes mehr als sie selbst gibt was sie fressen könnten....


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> mal schaun... ich werd mir warscheinlich eh noch iwann noch ne multirolle kaufen, dann nehm ich die, momentan muss die schnur noch reichen^^


hmmm darf ich mal fragen was du mit einer multi willst ? welsangeln ?
die ist nur zu empfehlen wenn du ein boot ( bojen montage oder drift ) hast . weil es sich verdammt schlecht werfen lässt mit einer multi . 
kauf dir lieber eine größere freilaufrolle da hast du mehr davon , und kostet nicht mehr wie eine multi . und du kannst noch auf die ersatzspule noch ne schöne 0.28 draufmachen und zum karpfenfischen nehmen .  wenn ich an der mosel auf wels fische nehme ich auch nur ne 35er 40er schnur das langt locker für 98% der fische wo in der mosel schwimmen. darf ich mal fragen was du für eine rute du hast ?


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> hmm das bedeutet das die bestände an forellen und allem anderen noch weiter runtergehn wird.....
> Ich möchte in den heimigen gewässer auch noch was anderes als nur wlse fangen können, wenn das soweiter geht gibts in 10 jahren ja nur noch kanibalistische welse weill es nix anderes mehr als sie selbst gibt was sie fressen könnten....


 lol niemals ! die sorgen für den ausgleich würde es dir gefallen wenn keiner deiner barben / forellen oder was auch immer nicht größer wie 25 cm wird ?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wollte mir eine für die welse kaufen, boot hab ich keins.
Die multis sollen doch gut zum werfen sein? besonders zum spinnen wobblern etc, da hab ich schon viel gelesen von, aber ich hab ka davon!

Also freilauffrollen hab ich 2, also mit beiden kann mann locker nen wels fangen, sind für karpfen bis 40kg getestet...

Wollte mal die multis probieren, deine könnte aber eventuel n paar nummern zu groß sein.


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> wollte mir eine für die welse kaufen, boot hab ich keins.
> Die multis sollen doch gut zum werfen sein? besonders zum spinnen wobblern etc, da hab ich schon viel gelesen von, aber ich hab ka davon!
> 
> Also freilauffrollen hab ich 2, also mit beiden kann mann locker nen wels fangen, sind für karpfen bis 40kg getestet...
> ...


jo zum jerkbaiten auf jedenfall :q du meinst eine jerkbaitrolle . brauchst gute hornhaut auf dem daumen #6 mein fall ist es nicht. aber ich glaube flo hat so eine 
da brauchst aber auch eine andere rute


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alex altes Haus, dachten schon wir schreiben eine Vermisstenanzeige

Welse gibt es auch noch hinter Echternach, dem Wels die schuld an den schlechten Forellenbestand zu geben ist absoluter Blödsinn. Erstmal sollte die Wasserqualität wieder stimmen, vorallem im Sommer und zweitens sollten die "Alten" mal aufhören alles in die Pfanne zu kloppen....

Alex wenn du in Deutschland Trier/Konz gehst, komme ich wohl mal vorbei...

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi flo :vik: mal schauen wo ich hingehe . aber ich denkemal gegenüber mertert hafen . aber erst so gegen 15-16 uhr


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Achso habe mir noch keinen Grenzgewässerschein geholt, werde dann mal City-Ghetto-Angel in Trier


----------



## AL3X (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wasn das ? |bigeyes muss mir morgen auch erst noch eine karte besorgen . wollte schon am samstag gehen und meine karte war nur bis freitag gültig habe es erst im auto bemerkt |gr:


----------



## Schuhamhacken (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kommt überhaupt mal ein kontrolleur? hab noch nie einen begegnet...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

achja wollte nomal nachfragen, was sagt das gesetz zu koppen? ganz verboten oder darf ich die als köfi nemen? haben ja eig. die perfekte größe...


----------



## bflow (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

mir hat jmd erzählt, dass die wormeldanger polizei öfter kontrollieren würde! kann das aber auch nicht bestätigen! bin mir sicher, dass andere mitglieder da besser bescheid wissen!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

den ich stelle mir das ganze auch kompliziert vor, da wo wir teilweise in den büschen schon saßen, glaub ich kaum das sich wer die mühe macht runterzukommen etc...


----------



## bflow (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also über koppen und mühlkoppen steht überhaupt nichts im gesetz! nur über aalquappe und die hat kein schonmaß und ist auch nicht geschützt. das heisst eigentlich könntest du die schon als köfi benutzen; jedoch wenn die so klein sind wie die auf deinem foto dann bezweifele ich, dass das die ideale größe für köfis sein soll! höchstens für barsche! naja deine entscheidung!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ei unterschätze bitte die grösse der hand net^^ die hette ca 8cm und die grösste die war gefangen hatten is bei nem kumpel im weier mit 12cm naja also ich hab meine methode für koppen gefunden da sind so 5-6 in ner halben stunde drin mit meiner neuen rute kein problem die dinger zu fangen :vik::vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also die luxemburger Gesetze sind ja schon mal sehr einfach, schaut euch mal die deutschen an

Quappe(Rutte) ist geschütz, solltest du nochmal genau nachsehen bflow

Über Mühlkoppen steht jetzt nix explizit im luxemburger Gesetz, jedoch können wir froh sein, noch welche zu haben, deshalb würde ich Gründlinge und Mühlkoppen nicht, als Köfi benutzen. In Luxemburg gibt es wohl keine rote Liste, kann nicht verstehen das die Mühlkoppe nicht geschützt ist.

Nur weil etwas nicht direkt verboten ist, muss man es nicht unbedingt machen. Hoffe habe die Mühlkoppe im Gesetz überlesen, sonst wäre es sehr erschütternd das sie nicht geschütz ist.

Ich appeliere jetzt mal an den gesunden Menschenverstand Mühlkoppen und Gründlinge nicht als Köfi zu benutzen, erfreut euch über den doch mittlerweile sehr seltenen Fisch und lasst ihn wieder schwimmen, glaubt mir ist ein besseres Gefühl als ihn am Ende des Angelns ohne Fang, tot ins Wasser zu werfen....

lg Flo


----------



## $perch$ (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
ich war jetzt ein paar mal an der Mosel mit Wobblern fischen der Marke Rappala und Storm ( werde mir jetzt auch mal welche von Illex besorgen), doch irgendwie beist nix. Wie tief sollten die Wobbler denn laufen für Barsche und so, und wie tief sollen sie abends laufen für Zander?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kommt drauf an an welcher Stell du fischst.

Von 1m-3m kannst du von flach-tief den größten Teil abdecken...

Illex Wobbler unterscheiden sich in Twitchbaits (müssen mit schlägen animiert werden) und Crankbaits (werden nur eingekurbelt mit spin-stops), wenn du Wobbler einfach nur einkurbeltst lohnt es nicht sich teure Twitchbaits von Illex zu kaufen


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo, mein gesunder menschenverstand hat mir gesagt das ich sie nur zum anschauen fang, dabei hatte eine leider den hacken zu tief geschluckt und gab halt keine möglichkeit mehr fürn fisch, und anstatt in so halb tot zurückzuwerfen hab ich in halt tot gemacht und ihn an den hacken gemacht, die andern 3 sind bei meinem kumpel im großen weier untergekommen. sind sehr schöne fische |rolleyes

Hmm sind die black furis für die sauer auf barsch geeignet?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In einen Weiher? Man Man schon schlimm schön angeln, aber wenig Ahnung von Fischen zu haben....

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mühlkoppe


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also flo wenn du hierrauf rausmöchtest

Sie stellt große Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität, benötigt eine hohe Sauerstoffkonzentration, eher niedrige Wassertemperaturen und findet sich vorwiegend auf steinigem Grund.

Dann sind sie perfekt da wo sie sind. sie haben reichlich platz auf und unter steinen, sauerstoff eh, wasserqualität is 1000000 mal besser als da wos e her kommt, das wasser ist an der tiefsten stelle ca 180 oder so und man sieht den grund perfekt, das wasser ist sauberer als trinkwasser... kalt ist es auch, wo liegt das problem?

Und da ich ja jetzt weis das die dinger so bedroht sind lass ich sie auch in ruhe.

Sowenige gibts aber net oder? waren nur an einer stelle von 1m² wo wir 4 stück gefangen haben...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Du weißt das sich die gesamte Maße an Fischen auf 10% der gesamten Wassermaßen dieserf Welt tummel, sprich 90% davon sind Fisch leer

Das sind keine Aquarienfische, die man mal schnell umsetzen kann...Unglaublich


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die sind nicht in ner 1000liter pfütze sondern in 50 000litern untergebracht#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auf den Aspekt bin ich nie eingegangen, weil die Mühlkoppe unter Steinen lauert und ein schlechter Schwimmer ist, und keinen riesen Platzt braucht. Normal kommt der Fisch in kleineren Fließgewässern vor. Und du kannst einen Voralpensee (wie z.B. den Bodensee) nicht mit unseren Seen vergleichen. Woran machst du den die Wasserqualität dieses Sees fest?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich machn foto geh jetzt mal dahin :vik:


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ey was heist see? ich hab die in der sauer gefangen und dann in den langen einlauf des weiers gesetz, ich mache genaue fotos damit du zufrieden bist, die qualitaät... ph wert von 7, 0 schadstoffbelastung und riesenfilter, nitrit und nitrat natürlich 0


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ah un durch ein Foto kannst du die Wasserqualität beurteilen? Eine kleiner brauner Tümpel kann gesünder, als ein großer klarer See sein...

Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee Fische aus ihrem Lebensraum zu reißen und umzusetzen?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm ganz einfach mein kumpel wollte n paar, er hatte welche die aber von nem vogel gefressen worden sin oda so vor jahren, nee dann mach ich dir halt n foto vom teststreifen mit den angaben und allem, das reicht dann doch wohl aus?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vergess es....Hoffentlich wirst du mal dabei erwischt und nicht von der Polizei sondern vom Zoll


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bleib mal ruhig  Ich wusste es ja nicht, fange keine mehr etc. und durch 4 stk insgesamt wird der bestand auch nicht wirklich vermindert....

Aber na gut sehe es ein...

Also scheinen sich aber gut eingenistet zu haben, sind alle noch lebendig...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich habe 4 Menschen überfahren, macht ja nix, der Bestand ist ja nicht bedroht


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich sag garnichts mehr dazu... nur gibt dein satz keinen sinn, 3 leben ja noch... und die die dran glauben musste war eh die erste und ein purer zufall....

Wo bekomm ich nen deutschen fischerschein her?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bitte nicht, da biste für sowas richtig am Arsch


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein brauch den deutschen schein sonst kann ich net in den fischerverein hier, den der weier liegt in nennig und brauche den halt... und wieso müsst ihr alle auf mir rumhacken? ich wusste es vorher net, soll ich jetzt die fische einfangen und zurücksetzen oder was verlangs5t du von mir?:r


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ne sich mal Gedanken zu machen, bevor du ans Gewässer gehst...

Wo wohnst du?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei echternach


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei sagt nicht viel, anders gefragt bist du in Luxemburg gemeldet, sprich Luxemburger?


----------



## Ronacts (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so Jungs hört auf zu streiten, geht lieber angeln.
Ich werde jetzt auch gleich losziehen, schön schwül heute.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jap bin ich, ich weiß dass ich den schein geschenkt bekomme, hab nur ka wo...

Wohin gehts den ronny?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also sry die prüfung bekommt man geschenkt etc der schein kostet ja^^


----------



## Ronacts (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

an die Mosel muss aber auf die deutsche Seite,  weil mein Grenzgewässerschein abgelaufen ist


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Z.B. Auf den Ordnungsamt in Trier. Geschenkt, naja du musst keine prüfung machen, aber trotzdem alle Gesetze kennen, denn Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht und in D ist das etwas strenger und mehr als in Lux. Nur als Tipp


----------



## Ronacts (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

er darf ihn aber nur 2 Jahre als "Touristenschein" nehmen, dann muss er die Prüfung machen


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm die solls aber in sich haben hab ich gehört...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich finde sie geschenkt....


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm wenn du das sagst... ich hab mir alles was ich weiss selbst beigebracht, dann muss ich halt weiterlernen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich auch, und du musst vor der Prüfung eh in einen Vorbereitungsunterricht, die Prüfung schaffen auch Leute die noch nie gefischt haben....


----------



## bflow (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo

ich hab mir auch die vorschriften für die grenzgewässer noch einmal angeschaut und muss dir leider widersprechen. Ich hab da nichts über die groppe gefunden. Da steht nur, dass die aalquappe ganzjährig geschützt ist!

vllt hast du andere vorschriften als ich: meine sind am 10.2008 aktualisiert worden: falls du aktuellere hast dann lass es mich bitte wissen!

dann wollte ich noch hinzufügen, dass ich es gerade wegen solchen situationen wie die von schuhamhaken wichtig finde mal mit leuten angeln zu gehen die wirklich ahnung haben weil ich kein bock hab nur mist zu bauen einfach weil ich es nicht besser weiss! die lux. vorschriften sind lachhaft, mit denen kann ich wenig anfangen.

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Blow recht haste. ich hab keinen bock immer mist zu machen, und einfach hier im forum mal durchgeklatscht werde, aber kommt mal mit ans wasser, dann könnt ihr uns ja mal bisschen tipps geben und und verschiede verbotene sachen am wasser erklären wenn wa mal wat falsch machen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> nur über aalquappe und die hat kein schonmaß und ist auch nicht geschützt.



So und ich habe nur gesagt das sie ganzjährig geschützt ist. Über Groppe habe ich hier nie geschrieben das sie ganzjährig geschützt ist, solltest aufmerksamer lesen


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mir egal welche nun legal und welche illegal sind ich lass die pfoten davon, sonst muss ich mir wieder seitenweise flo´s sprüche reinziehen das sagt mir jetzt ech nix...


----------



## bflow (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

lol! ich glaub du nimmst das ein bisschen zu übel auf! sei froh, dass er dich darauf hinweist, egal auf welche art und weise! er hat dich ja auch nicht gerade zur s.. gemacht, hat sich jedoch ein bisschen aufgeregt weil du ihm nicht glauben wolltest und ihm dauernd widersprochen hast!

peace and love


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

peace and love.... naja bin kein hippie aber naja, aber was um wasweisichwaswillen ist so schlimm daran das wir die zu nem freund in den weier gesetzt haben.... da haben sie warscheinlich ein besseres leben als in der sauer...


----------



## bflow (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wahrscheinlich weil das nicht ihr gewohnter lebensraum ist! und es ist verboten fische aus einem gewässer zu entnehmen und andere damit zu besetzen. (ohne erlaubnis von der fischereikommission) das wird auch seinen grund haben!


----------



## $perch$ (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo
danke mal für die Tipps werde mal verschiedene Wobbler testen so wie du es gesagt hast twitchen und so...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Klar fühlt sich ein Fisch der in fließenden Gewässer beheimatet ist, in einem See sehr wohl. Du kannst keinen See hier mit einem Voralpensee in Bayern vergleichen der durch Bergquellen etc. gespeist wird.

Ich habe dich nur zu Sau gemacht, nur ich fande es etwas wie soll ich sagen blöd das du ständig ohne Fakten widersprochen hast...

Und ja ich bin direkt, aber sehr umgänglich


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das heisst ja dann verdammt nochmal das das ganze garnicht illegaal war oder?


----------



## bflow (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

werde morgen nachmittag in grevenmacher mein glück versuchen. hab schon öfter gelesen, dass man döbel gut mit kirchen fangen kann. hat jmd. erfahrungen damit?(in der mosel natürlich)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nochmal es war legal die Mühlkoppe zu fangen, es war illegal sie umzusetzen. Wenn du mal anständig gelsen hättest, wäre dir das auch schon im ersten Posting klar geworden


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja du nuss dann les mal nach, die sitzen im einlauf, zur beschreibung, oben ist ein mini weier davon geht aber ein 20meter langer bachlauf in den großen 50fuder weier, die 20m bieten sicherlich genug plaatz, wenn nicht, im weiher selbst gibts auch schöne steine....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja es geht, bei Weinbergen kann man auch Trauben nehmen


----------



## bflow (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

es geht nicht darum, dass es illegal oder nicht ist! fakt ist, dass du nicht weist ob der weiher in den du die fische gesetzt hast überhaupt für diese geeignet ist und den besatz lieber denen überlassen solltest die ahnung davon haben! dann geht es halt um den respekt der natur, lass die fische dort vorkommen wo sie von natur aus vorkommen und setze nicht jeden x-beliebigen fisch in egal welchen weiher!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

versteh den spruch net aber egal, kb mehr darüber zu diskuten den is net sin des forum denk ich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und zum 3-4mal du lieferst immer nur die Größe, die aber zweitrangig ist, weil die Mühlkoppe ein schlechter Schwimmer ist. Hier sind ganz andere Faktoren wie Temperatur, Sauerstoff, Nahrung, ph-Wert etc. erntscheidend...Und nun heul nicht rum, die Mühlkoppen hätten in die Sauer gehört und gut ist....

Und klar ist Diskutieren Sinn des Forums, dafür gibt es ja diese


----------



## bflow (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo

tschuldigung aber das mit den weinbergen und den trauben war das für mich gedacht? wenn ja dann muss ich leider gestehn, dass ich deine antwort nicht richtig verstehe!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bflow: ja Kirschen funktionieren, genauso wie anderes Obst. Wenn du in der nähe von Weinbergen fischst kannst du auch Trauben nehmen, weil sie hier ins Wasser gelangen


----------



## bflow (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo

ok danke!!! ich hab nämlich jede menge kirchen im kühlschrank und werd morgen mal ein paar mitnehmen!


----------



## Desperados (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow da wo weinberge sin da sind trauben auch gute köder, da wo täglich brot ins wasser geworfen wird ist brot ein guter Kéder  ( aber wer schmeisst trauben ins wasser )  na egal auf jedanfall sind trauben ein guter köder und wo weinberge sind sind sie umso leichter zu beschaffen 
@schuhamhacken was nützt es der sauer wenn der fisch jetzt in dem tümpel von deinem freund rumschwimmt, es geht doch auch um die reproduktion der fische und das bringt nun mal in der sauer mehr als in nem privatweiher. 
Und ausserdem nie findet nemo gekuckt ?? der arme papa von dem kleinen ist bestimmt schon ganz verzweifelt. 
und nochmal  es heist HAKEN und nicht HACKEN .....


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

man du machst micht noch psyschich fertig, ich hab vorhin wasserwerte durchgegeben, so jetzt schau dir das foto von dem scheiss streifen an und sei ruhig, und wenn es muss sein fahr ich jetzt nochmal runter mit thermometer mach nochn foto auch wenn das teil niemals wärmer als 22grad wird, ich weiss sind 2 zuviel...

und wenns dir immer noch net passt, steig ins auto komm her und schaus dir selbst an... das wasser ist wasserwertig so gut, ich würde lieber das wasser trinken als das aus der leitung!!!!!!|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil::r:r:r


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sry das stäbchen ist leicht verlaufen hab zu lange ne stelle zum fotografieren gesucht...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Junge eine Mühlkoppe ist ein Fließgewässer fisch, meist in kleinen Bächen. Kein see für einen Tümpel.....Du hat hier was verbotenes gemacht, also sage nicht ich soll ruhig sein.

Oha 22°C was machst du wenn das Wette mal durchgehend wärmer ist und die Temperaturen steigen, 20°C ist ein maximal wert...

Du bist mir ein Held, schön das dich "unsere" Gewässer so wenig interessieren, und du keine Kritik zu deinem Verhalten anehmen kannst.


----------



## $perch$ (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Eigentlich eine Frage: warum sind die in diesem Weiher man sieht sie sowiso nicht also was hat dein Freund nun davon? Schenk ihm lieber Goldfische oder gar ein Stör aus der Zoohandlung wenn das Wasser ja so gut ist! Kein Wunder das die Fische aus unseren Flüsse verschwinden. Es gibt etliche Fische die man in einen Gartenweiher einsetzen kann. Doch ausgerechnet solche Raritäten!!!!!!!!???????????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich denke jetzt ist auch mal gut, entweder er hats verstanden oder nicht....


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich sagte das wasser wird höchstens 22 grad wurde gemessen als es vor jahren hier um die 40 grad rum war, und bitte, ihr keine ahnung wie der weier ist und aussieht, die kann man wunderbar beobachten.

Und als wir das taten wussten wir nichts darüber also bitte.... und wie sollen die fische den so selten sein wenn wir die in 5min gefangen haben?


----------



## $perch$ (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Temawechsel:
Ich war am WE nach Frankreich angeln, ja recht gut gelaufen 28 Rotaugen, einige Barsche, und noch 2 Brassen, alles mit der Stippe innerhalb einer Stunde mit 3-4 Handballen Futter. Rotaugen hatten alle etwa Handlänge, Barsche so 15 cm und brassen 25cm.
Den Rest gespinnert doch nur ein Hechtbiss sonst nichts


----------



## $perch$ (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn sie an einer Stelle vorkommen heisst es nicht dass es sie überall vorkommen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Perch lass es gut sein, Schuhamhacken kennst sich doch mit allem aus und hat einfach recht...lass Ihn in dem glauben...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wir waren auf mehreren stellen, dort wo steine waren und nicht zu extreme strömung waren welchen haben aber nur an einer stelle probiert sie zu fangen.... und ich werde es auch nicht mehr machen...

Und bitte wenn noch wer was darüber sagen möchte, lasst uns in vernünftigem ton anfangen, das ganze hat sich schön hochgespielt, ich fange mal an.


----------



## bflow (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tehmawechsel ist gut und dann auch noch eins das nicht in diesen thread gehört, hört sich toll an da muss ich gleich mal mitmischen! ich war am sonntag in belgien(oostende) bin mit nem boot(kutter) rausgefahren und hab 2 dorsche so um die 2 kilo gefangen! hat spass gemacht würd ich aber nicht regelmäßig tun! zu teuer, zu weit und zeitaufwendig! da bleib ich lieber an der mosel da brauch ich nur 5min. und sitz auch nicht mit 30 leuten(davon mindestens 10 besoffen) auf nem boot und muss um nen platz kämpfen!


----------



## $perch$ (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Es gibt ein Wort das nennt sich Respekt. Und Respekt hat nicht nur vorm Menschen sondern auch vor Tier und Natur. Wenn du jetzt Rotaugen in den Teich eingesetzt hättest um als Köderfisch, hätte ich noch verstanden ( wenn du nicht gerade jede Plötze mitnimmst die 5 cm hat). Doch solch einen Fisch habe ich nämlich noch nie gefangen im Gegensatz zu Rotaugen oder 'blenkerten' wo jedes Jahr Tonnen eingesetzt werden.


----------



## $perch$ (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na gut ich lass es jetzt sein, jeder sein eigener Kopf doch es wäre schön wenn noch eine Generation nach uns die Gelegenheit hätte das schönste Hobby der Welt nachzustellen.
MACH WAS DU WILLST


----------



## bflow (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab dieses jahr noch keine lauben oder rotaugen gesehen oder gefangen! nur diese verdammten döbel, die schwimmen überall rum hab leztens von wasserbillig bis mertert gut einen kilometer gecheckt und überall schwammen kleine döbel rum! und in grevemacher genau das gleiche!


----------



## $perch$ (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Döbel sind doch auch schön zu spinnern


----------



## $perch$ (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie kann ich hier Fotos reinsetzen? Hab nen kleinen Hecht zu maelden(wollte mal für biss Farbe sorgen)


----------



## goeddoek (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier, min Jung > http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Franzl hat da 'ne feine Anleitung für erstellt :m


----------



## bflow (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn du einen post machst(direkt antwort) dann siehst du oben ein kleines bild(grafik einfügen) dort klickst du drauf und dann kannst du fotos von deinem pc hochladen!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm ich glaube ich lösch meinen acc mal ihr seit eh alle gegen mich, und eh nochmal ich wusste nicht das die bedroht sind und als köfi kommt nix in den weier, nur schöne fische kois schubbokings etc....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Achwas, darum ging es nie. Es ging nur darum das du deinen Fehler nicht einsehen wolltest und meinst wir würden nur mist erzählen....Aber wenn du unbedingt gehen willst, ich halte dich nicht auf...Also schlaf drüber und gut ist es


----------



## luke_dusk (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schreibe zwar nicht oft was hier rein aber lese regelmässig was so hier geschrieben wird.
also manchmal denk icht echt ihr seit hier im KINDERGARTEN. 
das hier gleicht manchmal einer entenangeln auf der schobermesse diskussion.. schreibt doch bitte mal was hier rein was mit angeln in luxemburg zu tun hat, oder meldet euch doch gleich bei oliver geissen oder irgend so ner talkshow an wenn ihr nicht miteinander klar kommt.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD ja die fouer ist ja gleich, ich bin da ansitzangler am entenstand :vik::vik:

Naja lass mal gut sein, ich hab mich beruhigt ihr hoffentlich auch...


----------



## $perch$ (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja gut... Waffen stillstand


----------



## $perch$ (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das mit den Fotos verkleinern klappt doch die Klammer ist bei mier nicht zu finden


----------



## Schuhamhacken (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

welche klammer? einfach foto verkleinern ( ka welches prog du nutzt) hochladen, dann einfach fenster schließen drücken und dann normal deinen text schreiben und antworten, was geht da bei dir nicht?


----------



## $perch$ (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein für es hochzuladen geht nicht


----------



## Schuhamhacken (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm du weist ja wie mans eig. hochladen soll?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sonst schick mir die bilder per mail und mach sie dann rein #6 taakrann@pt.lu


----------



## bflow (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war heute in machtum!
bin leider als schneider nach hause gegangen!
dort war überall kraut im wasser es war fast unmöglich dort zu angeln! weis vllt. jmd. ob es da bestimmte methoden(tricks) gibt um trotzdem erfolgreich zu sein, denn fische müsste es dort ja jede menge geben!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auf welche fische wolltest du gehen und welche methode hast du genutzt? stipp, spinnen etc?


----------



## Ronacts (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich komme gerade von der Sauer wieder, habe einen Döbel (ca 30 cm) gefangen und ein paar Barschnachläufer gehabt.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Schuhamhacken (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit löffel?


----------



## Ronacts (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Salmo Bullhead Wobbler


----------



## Schuhamhacken (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm das sind sicher die 5€ dinger die ich mir net leisten kann...
Hab mir jetzt mal nen black fury besorgt (mepps denke ich)
Muss den mal testen


----------



## Desperados (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

5€ dinger ??


----------



## Ronacts (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi gilles 
Wo gehts hin dieses WE?


----------



## Ronacts (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

ich habe mir diese Woche auch ne Drop-Shotrute gekauft.|uhoh:
jetzt muss ich die irgendwo irgendwann ausprobieren


----------



## Schuhamhacken (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sry 5€ is warscheinlich untertrieben....

Ich war im van der molen in echternach, hab mir die sachen angesehn und die ganzen wobbler und kunstköder sind sehr sehr teuer...
deshalb hab ich ja lieber ne anständige schnur drauf damit ich die dinger dann auch net verlier... hab nationalfeiertag, 3 € an den baum gehängt und nochmal 3€ in die sauer geschmissen.... da wollte ich mal ne dünnere schnurr testen...


----------



## Desperados (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny, hab noch keine ahnung wos hingeht allerdings fahr ich jetzt mal los


----------



## $perch$ (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie gross können die Rotaugen für Zander maximal sein? Hatte biss jetzt noch nie einen richtigen Zander immer nur kleine. Ich habe mir mal für diese Saison vorgenommen einen etwas grösseren zu fangen. Die passende Stelle hab ich glaub ich schon (natürlich in der mosel)Also die Ortschaft ist Schwebsingen nicht weit vom Campping. Die genaue Lage sage ich natürlich nicht doch hat schon mal jemand von euch in der Gegend so ein Biest gefangen?


----------



## Desperados (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin, jop schwebsingen ist ganz ok 
also rotauge ist ja ganz gut, besser finde ich lauben. einfach kopf ab dann vom kopfende aus aufziehn so dass das vorfach an der schwanzwurzel rauskommt. (das vorfach darf ruhig 80cm haben, länger geht natürlich auch)  
und 15 cm fisch sind nicht zu gross (ohne kopf versteht sich) auf jedenfall bei lauben da die einen schmaleren körper als rotaugen haben )


----------



## $perch$ (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gut danke vesuch ich mal eine auf Grund mit lebend und eine wie du gesagt hast


----------



## $perch$ (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Du warst ja heute angeln...
Und wie wars?


----------



## Desperados (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

frag nicht ...  hoffe morgen wirds besser 
ein barsch und ein 75er rapfen das wars :-(


----------



## Lago (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> frag nicht ...  hoffe morgen wirds besser
> ein barsch und ein 75er rapfen das wars :-(


 
du bis gut^^, frag nicht sagt er
das ist doch schon net schlecht...
ich hab jetzt schon seit 2 wochen versucht nen rapfen an den haken zu bekommen, aber net geklappt,, nur kleine welse als "neben"fang an der grundrute...|bigeyes|krach:


----------



## bflow (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ihr habt wirklich gut reden! ich fang so gut wie gar nichts, mal ein paar mini döbel und sonst nichts! ich wäre froh mal irgendwas anständiges zu fangen, sei es ein kleiner wels!


----------



## Desperados (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jeder hat so seine eigenen anforderungen  
aber ich versteh das nicht, irgenwas muss doch bei euch falsch laufen... 
naja in 5 stunden gehts wieder ans wasser, mal kucken was kommt. 
falls einer von euch an der Mosel ist 00352 621151220  vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## bflow (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja vllt nicht in 5 stunden aber werd morgen(heute) auch noch an die mosel! wohin gehts denn?


----------



## bflow (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich werds morgen in mertert versuchen! hatte da letztes mal rapfen und döbel gesehen, mal sehn ob ich die auch fangen kann!


----------



## Desperados (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich werde es heute wohl auch gegend mertert versuchen und dann über die ganze mosel weiter ziehn so wie gestern


----------



## bflow (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ihr habt ja letztens fotos gepostet von eurer tour am echternacher see, so weis ich wie du aussiehst, falls ich dich irgendwo sehe werd ich mal hallo sagen!


----------



## Desperados (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo halt einfach ausschau nach einem metallic-grauen mercedes sprinter lieferwagen der am wasser steht


----------



## $perch$ (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

75er Rapfen ist doch Hammer...
Naja mein grösster Rapfen hatte 68. Doch dieses Jahr leg ich mich voll ins Zeug. Hatte auch schon nen dickn Rapfen als Nachläufer kurz vor meinen Füssen. Und desperados hat ja gesagt jeder seine Anforderungen, und ich freue mich über jeden Fisch, also natürlich will ich die Grossen (Mein Ziel diese Saison ist ja ein ü50 Zander) doch hauptsache Fisch.So ein 50er Zander klingt für euch wahrscheinlich klein doch nur zu sagen mein Grösster war 12cm mit Maden.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mein größter zander hat 0cm... Ich hab die meisten Fische nur bei andern oder auf fotos gesehn...
Meine fänge sind meist barsch forelle rotauge rotfeder, so das übliche eben und eine 50er barbe auf die ich schon sehr stolz bin|rolleyes


----------



## graser90 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> werde morgen nachmittag in grevenmacher mein glück versuchen. hab schon öfter gelesen, dass man döbel gut mit kirchen fangen kann. hat jmd. erfahrungen damit?(in der mosel natürlich)


 hallo,war 2003 im urlaub an der sauer und habe döbel von 35-50cm auf schwimmbrötchen gefangen mit kleiner kugelpose ohne bebleiung als bißerkennung hatte auch ein paar fehlbisse als ich mit freier leine geangelt habe!teig geht auch gut als schöner grosser klumpen!komme nächste woche wieder an die sauer mal sehen was so geht will auch mal barben fangen! gruss graser


----------



## Schuhamhacken (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm also döbel gehen meiner meinung nach auch gut auf obst, besonders auf beerenartige früchte und kirchen etc. 

@graser deine methode ist sehr gut bei krautigem gewässer was bflows hauptproblem an der stell is denke ich. 
Es gibt auch noch andere montagen wenn du keine schwimmenden köder nutzt zB diese tiroler hölzer oder wie auch immer die dinger heißen, die halten den köder jedenfalls auch vom kraut weg!


----------



## graser90 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> Hmm also döbel gehen meiner meinung nach auch gut auf obst, besonders auf beerenartige früchte und kirchen etc.
> 
> @graser deine methode ist sehr gut bei krautigem gewässer was bflows hauptproblem an der stell is denke ich.
> Es gibt auch noch andere montagen wenn du keine schwimmenden köder nutzt zB diese tiroler hölzer oder wie auch immer die dinger heißen, die halten den köder jedenfalls auch vom kraut weg!


ja das problem kenne ich habe eine kiesgrube bei uns mit schönen grossen barschen aber auch ein algenteppich am grund wo sich die würmer schön verkriechen habe aber nun eine lösung gefunden und zwar auftriebskugeln und das funktioniert sogar eine kugel trägt sogar einen ganzen tauwurm hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm welche würmer hast du denn? mittel oder groß?
Habe mir mal die kanadische tauwürmer gekauft und mir den spaß gemacht die mal zu wiegen und bin zu dem ergebnis gekommen dass die alle zwischen 4 und 8 gramm schwer sind.
Dann ist mit solchen würmern das posenfischen schon recht schwierig, da man das gewicht bei der bebleiung eben mit rechnen muss, und meistens fischt man auch nicht mit zB 8gr posen, ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da könnten diese auftriebskugeln halt sehr helfen denk ich, da muss ich mir mal welche anschaffen.


----------



## graser90 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> da könnten diese auftriebskugeln halt sehr helfen denk ich, da muss ich mir mal welche anschaffen.


 also ich angel mit grundblei auftreibend mit so gelben styroporkugeln gibt es eigentlich in jeden gutsortierten angelladen.sag mal ist denn einer in bollendorf oder in der nähe denn da fahre ich samstag für eine woche auf den zeltplatz? und die heben auch einen tauwurm!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nächsten samstag? da wollte ich eh mal in die gegend bollendorf weilerbach gehen weil ich da sehr lukrative plätze gesehn hab. 
Ab wieviel uhr bistn da?

Achja noch ne frage @ all 
Wenn ich den grenzgewässer schein hab und auf der deutschen seite angle, brauch ich dann auch noch den deutschen schein ( also das fischerprüfung dingsda)?


----------



## bflow (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi leute!

ich war heute wieder an der mosel. wieder in der gegend wasserbillig-mertert! 
Und ich kann heute endlich meinen ersten einigermaßen nennenswerten fang melden!
hab 2 barsche(19,23cm) gefangen! geangelt hab ich mit einem mepps black fury der größe 2! bin total happy! wollte dann noch desperados und flo-zanderkönig danken weil ihr mir gute tipps gegeben habt durch die ich es endlich geschafft hab! bin nicht immer an der selben stelle geblieben und hab immer dort geangelt wo man nur ganz schwer hinkommt und wo sonst keiner angelt! und ich muss flo recht geben,dass es unsinnig ist zur selben zeit verschiedene methoden anzuwenden! einfach mal nur eins machen und das dann intensiv und richtig machen!

mfg flo


----------



## Lago (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> nächsten samstag? da wollte ich eh mal in die gegend bollendorf weilerbach gehen weil ich da sehr lukrative plätze gesehn hab.
> Ab wieviel uhr bistn da?
> 
> Achja noch ne frage @ all
> Wenn ich den grenzgewässer schein hab und auf der deutschen seite angle, brauch ich dann auch noch den deutschen schein ( also das fischerprüfung dingsda)?


 
nene der grenzgewässerschein reicht..angele ja fast ausschließlich auf der deutschen seite damit...geht halt nur bis  wasserbillig oder so, da wo es kein grenzgewässer mehr ist..


----------



## $perch$ (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
gehe das wochende mal voll konzentriert mit köderfisch auf grund angeln.
Noch ne gute Stelle suchen, die tipps versuchen die ich gesagt bekommen habe und dann erhoffe ich mir etwas


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jap am samstag oder sonntag dann richtung bollendorf und mal ausschließlich mit kunstköder arbeiten.

welches wasser bevorzugen karpfen eigentlich? strömung oder ruhiges gewäßer? Denke mal ruhig oder?

Und hat wer ködertipps für karpfen im fluss?


----------



## $perch$ (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kenn ne stelle in der mosel wenn es etwas warm ist gibt es ne garantie fürn nen fang. das kommt daher das da jemand jeden tag eine toast packung brot ins wasser wirft.Brot an den haken 10 sekunden und biss! nur man muss das brot richtig auf den haken bringen damit die karpfen hängen bleiben


----------



## $perch$ (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Versuch mal mit Mais und Frolic. Keine Boilies!!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jap boilie is meiner meinung nach auch nicht der köder für strömungsgewesser, an seen durchaus.

mais hab ich schon probier gab aber da die barbe und nicht den karpfen.

Ja ich muss mal schaun wo ich dieses team mosella brot herbekomme, das scheint ja ziemlich sehr gut zu sein.

Ehm achja gibt es iergendwo nen plan mit den uferbesitzern der our? Gehe nämlich in ne kolonie und da fließt ein abgeleiteter seitenarm in die mühle wo wir sind, da bin ich dann in 2min bei der our und kann da mal probieren, nur hab ich ka wie das mit dem uferzeugs da ist...


----------



## $perch$ (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Du brauchst kein mosella brot
einfaches brot bringts auch


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also wollte das mosella brot net wegen farbe oder geschmack kaufen sondern wegen der angeprisenen festigkeit am haken.
Da mir besonders beim karpfenangeln auf grund mit 80-100gr 
das brot egal wie ichs befestige nur kurz hält, nach 10min liegenlassen genügen dann kurze zupfer und das brot schwimmt dann an der oberfläsche...

Aber hat wer ahnung wo ich das mosella herbekomm?

Ach und wenn du normales brot nimmst, dann ganz normal oder toastbrot und wichtig noch getrocknet oder frisch?


----------



## bflow (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

hier schau dir dieses video an, das hilft dir vllt!

mfg flo


----------



## $perch$ (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja problemreich das brot. ich lass es an der oberfläche ohne blei einfach treiben an meiner stelle


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vielen dank war hilfreich aber da sind 2 sätzte die ich deutlich hervorheben muss:
Hält deutlich nicht so gut wie kleine boilies und viel spass am teich oder weiher. hmm muss mir eben kleinere haarhaken besorgen.... futterkorb kann ich iwie nix mitanfangen kann die montur net unja....


----------



## $perch$ (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich nehme normales frisches brot


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weißbrot oder roggen oder misch oder was es sonst noch gibt? wenn wir mal n boardtreffen machen dann bitte zuerst beim bäcker^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> vielen dank war hilfreich aber da sind 2 sätzte die ich deutlich hervorheben muss:
> Hält deutlich nicht so gut wie kleine boilies und viel spass am teich oder weiher. hmm muss mir eben kleinere haarhaken besorgen.... futterkorb kann ich iwie nix mitanfangen kann die montur net unja....



Ich geb dir einen Tipp, geh einfach mal an ein Gewässer montiere eine ganz normal Laufbleimontage oder wahlweise anstatt des Bleis einen  Futterkorb. Dan bestückst du den Haken mit 4 Maden oder 2 kleinen Rotwürmern und genießt den Tag. 

Auch wenn kein Karpfen dabei ist, wirst du dein Spaß haben und etwas übers fischen lernen.

mfg Flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

^^ na danke für den tipp. ehm sag mal wie schwer soll der futterkorb sein und kann mir jemand ne montage oder so posten... mit futterkorb brauch ich ja sonst keine bebleiung?
und was tuh ich in den futterkorb fürn futter?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gewicht kommt auf das Gewässer an. Nein du brauchst, keine weitere Bebleiung, wenn der Futterkorb vorbebleit ist

Du fädelst ein Anti-Tangle-Boom auf deine Hauptschnur, dann eine Perle und nun knotest du den Wirbel an. In den Wirbel hängst du dein Vorfach und ins Anti-Tangel-Röhrchen deinen Futterkorb.

Checkliste: 
-Wirbel mit Karabiner
-Futterkörbe
-Vorfachhaken (0,14-0,18mm Vorfach)
-1 Sack Futter (Rotauge,Brassen, Feeder etc.)
-1 Dose Maden

Ich glaube du solltest erstmal etwas einfacher fischen und paar Fische fangen, und einen großen Karpfen kannst du immer noch fangen, wenn du etwas Erfahrung mit anderen Friedfischen gesammelt hast...

mfg Flo


----------



## Lago (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn es so läuft wie es meistens läuft dann wirst du damit in der mosel welse zwischen 30 und 60cm fangen , aber du kannst ja auch woanders hingehen^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und ich wette das du so mal locker 30 Fische ohne Wels fängst


----------



## Lago (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also bei den ersten 30 Fischen, da geh ich die wette ein, dass da en wels dabei is, vorrausgesetzt er angelt in der mosel..also wette steht..jetzt muss schuhamhacken nur noch angeln gehen, dann sehen wirs ja


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich rede von mir, nicht von Ihm


----------



## bflow (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:qLOL:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Spielt jetzt auch keine Rolle, der Junge soll mal paar Fische fangen. Wenn man von Anfang an auf den Rekord Karpfen aus ist und es nicht klappt, kann man schnell die Lust verlieren


----------



## graser90 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> nächsten samstag? da wollte ich eh mal in die gegend bollendorf weilerbach gehen weil ich da sehr lukrative plätze gesehn hab.
> Ab wieviel uhr bistn da?
> 
> Achja noch ne frage @ all
> Wenn ich den grenzgewässer schein hab und auf der deutschen seite angle, brauch ich dann auch noch den deutschen schein ( also das fischerprüfung dingsda)?


 also ich werde so gegen mittag eintreffen zelt aufstellen und noch einkaufen dann wird es nachmittag.muss auch noch einen schein holen also damals habe ich ihn in echternach im angelladen geholt soll ihn aber auch im touristbüro geben!


----------



## bflow (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@graser90

also im angelladen glaub ich bekommst du die nicht mehr! musst meiner meinung nach schon zur gemeinde gehn!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gibt Ihn auch im Touristenbüro im alten Zollhaus in Wasserbillig.

Nein, den deutschen Schein brauchst du nicht, deshalb sind es ja Grenzgewässer


----------



## Ronacts (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



graser90 schrieb:


> also ich werde so gegen mittag eintreffen zelt aufstellen und noch einkaufen dann wird es nachmittag.muss auch noch einen schein holen also damals habe ich ihn in echternach im angelladen geholt soll ihn aber auch im touristbüro geben!


 
wo schlägst du denn dein zelt auf?


----------



## graser90 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @graser90
> 
> also im angelladen glaub ich bekommst du die nicht mehr! musst meiner meinung nach schon zur gemeinde gehn!
> 
> mfg flo


 auf dem campingplatz die werden es schon wissen will mal schön grosse döbel und barben fangen! also die strecke bei bollendorf soll nicht schlecht sein dafür habe ich im netz so gelesen! gruss graser


----------



## Ronacts (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann kannst du auch in Irrel zur Gemeinde gehen


----------



## graser90 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> wo schlägst du denn dein zelt auf?


 campingplatz altschmiede in bollendorf kennst du die strecke dort? gruss graser


----------



## graser90 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> dann kannst du auch in Irrel zur Gemeinde gehen


 jo das sind ja nur 7km! mal sehen wie die aufhaben.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wieso macht ihr euch das so kompliziert? einfach ins gemeindehaus > erster stock raum nummer 15 und dann bei alfred einfach den schein fragen ausweis geben 15€ geben und in nicht mehr als 5min steht man wieder draußen...

Also in echternach


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bis wieviel uhr darf man abends angeln?


----------



## bflow (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

verboten sind:

5. der Fischfang während der Nacht; als Nacht gilt:
- vom 1. April bis 31. Oktober die Zeit von 23.00 bis 5.00 Uhr
- vom 1. November bis 31. März die Zeit von 19.00 bis 7.00 Uhr,


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach relax dann kann ich ja am samstag mit graser auch was länger bleiben. sag ma graser machst du in bollendorf dann ansitz oder spinntour?


----------



## Ronacts (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



graser90 schrieb:


> campingplatz altschmiede in bollendorf kennst du die strecke dort? gruss graser


 
ich kenne die strecke von Bollendorf nach Echternach dann weiter nach Echternacherbrück eigentlich ganz gut, war gestern noch da und habe da letztes Jahr ein paar gute Forellen gezogen.
War gestern noch da, Wasser war aber von Freitag auf Sonntag sehr stark gestiegen.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na jungs, wie geht's? hab mich mal hier durch die letzten seite geackert, und etwas ist mir aufgefallen, es wird nicht viel fisch gezeigt dann bring ich einfach mal ein bisschen farbe ins spiel ; )

1. so der franzmannhecht vom 15ten, auf spinnerbait
2. wer sagt das sei kein anglerauto??? 
3. so sollte es eigentlich überall an der mosel aussehen


----------



## **bass** (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann haben wir noch ein bisschen gufiwelsangeln, für den spass zwischendurch ; ) und der gilles macht das auch wie ein grosser ; )

und anhänger angemeldet??? werd ja so langsam fickrig auf ne kleine boots tour


----------



## **bass** (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und ein paar zander gabs dann auch noch, und die meiste arbeit ist bei mir dann auch gelaufen, so hab ich jetzt auch mehr zeit, und hoff mal es folgen noch einige schöne bilder! aber jetzt ist es erst mal an euch!


----------



## **bass** (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach ja an der sauer war ich auch noch mal nmit fliege los, blieb aber in der stömung von wasserbillig fast nicht auf meinen beinen stehen... da ist ja such richtig alles umgebaut worden... hab aber dort nichts nenneswertes gefangen... danach ging ich dann in die strenge hinterm e-werk und konnte dann aber auf goldkopf , und käferimitate ein paar kapitale döbel, und ne nase... leider aber keine forelle und äsche auch keine begegnet...


----------



## $perch$ (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wow tolle Fische, zumeist der Wels sieht echt gut aus.
Und welche ortschaft habt ihr denn abgefischt wo der wels znd zander zusehen ist


----------



## Schuhamhacken (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm petri zu den fischen, sind sehr schön#6#6
Hmm ihr müsst Bflow und mich ma mitnehmen, wir brauchen nachhilfe... bitte^^


----------



## graser90 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> ach relax dann kann ich ja am samstag mit graser auch was länger bleiben. sag ma graser machst du in bollendorf dann ansitz oder spinntour?


 mache hauptsächlich ansitzangeln oder wandere mit der treibangel.aber angel auch gerne mit kleinen wobblern da habe ich eine kleine auswahl.meine zielfische an der sauer sind döbel und barbe!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also am besten vorher bescheid sagen, sonst gehts wie letztes mal am see ronny und desperados machen spinntour und ich steh mit 34kg karpfenequip da...


----------



## Ronacts (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

habe gerade in einem anderen Board gelesen das es in Echternach wieder Tageskarten gibt 12€
weiss einer von euch schon näheres??

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi leute

ich war heute wieder an der mosel bei wasserbillig! hab mit nem 3er black fury von mepps 2 kleinere barsche und einen +/-45er döbel gefangen! der döbel ist mein erster größerer fisch den ich in der mosel gefangen hab! der döbel ist natürlisch wieder in seinem element!


----------



## Lago (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht schlecht, glückwunsch das is doch schon mal nen guter anfang, da kanns ja jetzt so weitergehen


----------



## Desperados (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass, nee so sieht keine angelauto aus  und alle fotos die ich habe haste eh bereits gesehn 
naja trotzdem nochmal für die anderen


----------



## Desperados (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

glückwunsch bflow 
@ronny also ich hab noch nix davon gehört aber das würde ja heisen man müsse auch noch bezahlen um nix zu fangen


----------



## Desperados (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass bitte im moment keine weiteren fragen zu diesem *"&%()/+..trailer. danke


----------



## bflow (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados und moselhai

Danke! bin glücklich, dass es endlich klappt! und nochmal danke an desperados und flo für die hilfe!

dickes petri an bass und desperados! ihr macht es einem ja auch nicht leicht mitzuhalten!#6

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bflow wie siehts aus fürs wochenende ??


----------



## Schuhamhacken (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@blow na schön petri mal ( hehe meine barbe war mit 49cm größer)^^
Hmm ronny meinste den echternacher see? wenn ja, dann stimmts, wurde im radio gesagt, weitere details hab ich keine, nur soll es wieder karten geben und damit ist es ja dann geklärt mit dem legal/illegal und desperados, wenn das stimmt was die sagen haste keinen grund mehr für deinen echternacher-see-pessimismus, den dann werden auch wieder fische reingesetzt.


----------



## bflow (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

ich bin dabei! sag mir nur bescheid wann und wo!


----------



## Desperados (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok, treffpunkt wasserbillig denke mal das ist am besten für dich oder ?  uhrzeit, hmm... sagen wir um 6 uhr a.m  ???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Boahr ich vermisse die schönen gemähten Luxemburger Wiesen, hier kämpft man sich nur durch Gestrüpp und kann nicht mal ordentlich werfen...


----------



## bflow (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kein problem! und welcher tag? samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## Desperados (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wetterberichzt abwarten  bis wann muste bescheid wissen ??


----------



## bflow (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist egal! ich bin immer bereit, hab sonst nichts anderes vor!
der wetterbericht sagt im moment samstag heiter und sonntag regen(shauer möglich)!
aber ich überlass dir die entscheidung, mir sind beide tage recht!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

könntet ihr mir bitte mal ne stelle an der mosel verraten, wo es ruhig ist, trotzdem vill platz zum auswerfen und platz zum sitzen ist? für den wels...

Ich brauch leider nee spezialstelle weil ich probs mim miniskus hab...


----------



## **bass** (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken (haken,haken,haken,haken...)

verrat dir jetzt einfach mal ne stelle die gut für alles ist! fährst runter nach stadtbredimus, dort mündet irgendwann ein bach in die mosel von da aus gehst du richtung remich, dort ist ein steg wo boote von der (glaub ich) wasserpolizei anliegen, dann gehst du zu den ersten bäumen dort, da ist ne stelle die auf 20m komplett frei ist und setzt dich dorthin! gut für aal, olivenblei wirbel 30cm vorfach 8er haken und soviele maden raufstecken wie drauf passen, das ganze zwischen 30 und 50m entfernung anbieten... zum welsfangen, 40gr blei wirbel 50-70 cm vorfach großer einzelhaken (passend zum köfi) und den fisch übers kinn und zur nase wieder raus aufstecken (lebend) das ganze in 30m entfernung anbieten... über mittag besser mit kopflosem köfi angeln und den fisch aufziehen dass der haken zum schwanz des köfis zeigt! zum spinnen einfach nen 2er mepps ranhängen die strecke bis rauf zum schild remich mit nem silbernen abfischen (immer ufernah probieren) und wenn du den weg zurückgehst das ganze mit nem fluolöffel machen)... 
einziges problem, das wir aber auch haben ist köfis zu besorgen, im prinzip such sie immer dort wo ein bach oder so reinläuft, bzw grünzeugs sitzt, oder gehst halt zum baggersee und fängst dir dort rotaugen...
so das sind die für mich einfachsten methoden, um irgendwie fische in der mosel zu fangen, und die strecke hat mir auch schon so einige gute fische gebracht!!! 
und ehe du mit gufis oder teuren illexwobblern losziehst, oder nen 2m wels fangen willst, versuch einfach mal diese methoden der rest kommt von selbst...

und noch als tippp nebenbei, wenn du grössere fisch willst angel immer dort wo es anders ist d.h. in der mosel wäre das ruhiges tiefes wasser (immer vor den staustufen), und natürlich überall dort wo spundwände sind, bacheinmündungen... 
du solltest aber auch nicht vergessen dass im moment eigentlich die schlechteste periode ist um viele fische in der mosel zu fangen... (hitze, bootsbetrieb...) und wenn du dann mal ne basis hast dann kann man sich auch mit zander beschäftigen!

so und jetzt fang mal ein paar flossen!!!


----------



## **bass** (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nehmt ihr mich auch mit am samstag? wollt ja mal wieder angeln gehn ; ) spinnen, grossfischjagd,ansitz??? brauche imput ; )


----------



## Ronacts (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wollt ihr ohne mich losziehen  ?

Samstag osder Sonntag ?


----------



## luke_dusk (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> könntet ihr mir bitte mal ne stelle an der mosel verraten, wo es ruhig ist, trotzdem vill platz zum auswerfen und platz zum sitzen ist? für den wels...
> 
> Ich brauch leider nee spezialstelle weil ich probs mim miniskus hab...


 
stadtbredimus ist ok aber da musst du über die strasse und so nen kleinen hügel hinunter.. also auch nicht optimal, besser du versuchst es direkt an der schleuse da ist ein parkplatz und du kanst praktisch aus deinem auto heraus angeln. oder Ehnen am bacheinlauf ist auch ein parkplatz am wasser, oder hettermillen am bacheinlauf da kanst du auch prima parken.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD bin erst 16, daher parke ich garnichts  ich werde dahin gebracht daher muss kein pp in der gegend sein. ich werde mir das mal demnächst anschauen.

@ bass vielen dank nochmal.

Also am samstag werd ich erstmal bei bollendorf in der sauer mit futterkorb probieren, ich hab mir jetzt mal einen anständigen zugelegt wo man die löchergröße einstellen kann. 2,5kg futter hab ich mir jetzt auch besorgt, hoffe das klappt alles am samstag.

Desweiteren hab ich neuigkeiten über den echternacher see, ich versuche noch die sch*** pdf datei so hinzubekommen das ich die 4 seiten raufbekomm...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder nee, die die infos übern see wollen, bitte eine mail schreiben, verkleinert kann man mit den 4 seiten die ich übern see habe nichts anfangen.

Also fazit ist das das fischen mit tageskarte wieder erlaubt ist nur die reglung ist ziemlich komplex, daher solltet ihr sie euch mal durchlesen.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach meine email adresse noch vergessen^^ : taakrann@pt.lu


----------



## Desperados (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass und ronny und wer auch sonst noch ihr könnt natürlich alle mit wer mit will schreibt doch am besten einfach mal wann es ihm dieses wochenende am besten passt ?? oder ??   ehm... grillen ??


----------



## Ronacts (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also mir würde Sonntag besser passen


----------



## Desperados (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ahh... jo hatte gerade mike am telefon und er kann nur samstags und mir würds samstag auch besser passen. dem bflow wars laut e-mail ja egal, und ich werd auf jedenfall dann mal am samstag mit mike angeln gehn treff mich um halb sechs bei ihm, das heist wir könnten so gegen 6:15 uhr in wasserbillig sein falls bflow mitkommen möchte, da könnte er dann zu uns ins auto umsteigen und ich würde ihn abends wieder in wasserbillig absetzen. bass hatt grillen auch für ne gute idee befunden müsste nur jeder sein fleisch selbst mitbringen, grill und kohle hab ich und wenn noch jeder bisschen was zu trinken mitbringt dürfte das eigentlich alles klappen. 
unser vorschlag wäre morgens eine spinntour auf Barsch/Zander etc mittags grillen und dabei gemütliches plumbsangeln, heiss auf grund oder mit pose auf zander wels aal feedern oder was auch immer und dann am späten nachmittag unter umständen nochmal ne spinntour ???
hoffe samstag klappt auch für dich Ronny wenn nicht dann mach das es klappt 
wie findet ihr die vorschläge ??


----------



## bflow (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

ok ich bring essen, trinken, karpfenrute und spinnrute mit! falls ich sonst noch was mitbringen soll dann lasst es mich wissen!


----------



## Desperados (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na alles was du hast


----------



## bflow (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tja dann brauch ich nicht viel mitzubringen(an angelequipment)!


----------



## Desperados (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

keine angst dafür nimmst du umso mehr wieder mit nach hause


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm wenn ihr nix gegen habt komm ich dann auch evt. mit. nur kann ich bei einem von euch material im auto verwahren? möchte dann nicht mit plumsangel nee spinntour machen, das würde mein knie mir nicht verzeiehn...


----------



## Lago (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mir is langweilig am samstag... oder meint ihr dass sin dann zuviele? falls ja , dann geh ich eben wie immer allein^^... würd schon ma gern sehn wer hier immer so schreibt


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm achnee wie soll ich am samstag kommen ?! da bin ich ja schon mit graser an der sauer xD


----------



## Desperados (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moselhai, zuviel gibts nicht  
also ich würd dann mal sagen halb 7 wasserbillig an der sauermündung ????


----------



## Ronacts (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> hmmm achnee wie soll ich am samstag kommen ?! da bin ich ja schon mit graser an der sauer xD


 
bring graser doch mit


----------



## Ronacts (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> moselhai, zuviel gibts nicht
> also ich würd dann mal sagen halb 7 wasserbillig an der sauermündung ????


 
also  gut dann Samstag,
und vielleicht sind wir ja dann wieder nur zu dritt???


----------



## Lago (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

joa denk ma dat geht,...nur wie komm ich an die sauermündung..bis zum angelcenter/den ganzen tankstellen weiß ich, da war ich schon öfters...dann einfach gerade aus weiter und dann stoß ich automatisch drauf? 
also bin zuverlässig, wenn ich sag ich komm,dat klappt dat auch, soll ich den irgendwas mitbringen an essen/trinken  oder so?

schuhamhacken ihr könnt doch dann auch mitkommen?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm das ist doch da wo man über die brücke fährt? wo zollhäuschen ist?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm jo würde schon mitkommen hab aber momentan nur mieses equipment, möchte nicht von desperados nochmal gefragt werden ob ich kein geld für schnurr hätte oder woher der schnurrmangel kommt 

Hmm ka der graser kommt ja erst später im nachmittag, da kann ich samstags dann an die mosel und sonntags an die sauer^^ 

Hmm ich hab nur ka wie ich für die uhrzeit dahinkommen soll, niemand fährt mich so früh...


----------



## Lago (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Altrier, bei bedarf kann ich auch in echternach übernachten bei meiner oma


----------



## Lago (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oaahhh ne dat schaff ich net da m+üssste ich um 4 uhr aufstehen


----------



## Desperados (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhacken, hab dich noch nie gefragt ob du kein geld für schnur hättest  hab dich nur gefragt wieso dein rolle nicht mal halb gefüllt ist. 
@alle also wie es aussieht hab ich bass und bflow im auto. das heist mein wagen ist voll.
und ich werde den grill anschmeissen also alle bitte was zum grillen mitbringen und natürlich was zu trinken 
also bis jetzt sind dann sicher dabei (aussgenommen die die ich jetzt vergessen habe , also bitte melden falls dies der fall ist) : Moselhai - Bflow - Ronacts - Bass - Desperados
(schuhamhacken noch nicht bestätigt) 

Checkliste --> Grillgut, Getränke, Stuhl  , (Maden,Würmer, wenn möglich Köderfische  und eben was zum angeln  FOTOAPPARAT  und falls ich was vergessen hab dann bringts trotzdem mit


----------



## Lago (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

joa ich werd dann mal mim auto nach wasserbillig kommen, entweder wenn ein anderer noch eins hat fahr ich da mit dann un lass es da stehen wenn da ein parkplatz ist...

joa also ich kann von mir aus morgen köderfische angeln gehen, ma sehn normalerweise krieg ich an der stelle genug..wenn mir einer sagt wie ich die dann hältern soll? oder totschlagen einfrieren un samstag mitbringen..?

das sin blinkerten /lauben, letztes mal hab ich welche mitheimgeholt, in nen großen behälter getan mit frischem wasser, trotzdem sin die meisten spätestens 1 tag später verreckt...


----------



## Desperados (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

an die sauermündung kommst du wie folgt --> du fährst am angelcenter vorbei rischtung  grenzübergang, genau vor der brücke geht eine strass links und rechts runter , du fährst rechts runter dann kommst du an eine T-kreuzung, dort biegst du links ab und siehst dann gleich linker hand einen springbrunnen wenn du dann dort stehen bleibst siehst du wie die sauer in die Mosel fliest


----------



## Desperados (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn du die dinger morgen schon fangen willst dann denke ich ist einfrieren besser wird wohl schwierig die Köderfische ohne das geignete material bis samstag am leben zu halten.


----------



## Lago (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kann auch freitag gehen, hab mich gedanklich eben vertan...hatte gemeint heut wär schon donnerstag...ich guck ma vll bekomm ich es auf die reihe das sie dann überleben

by the way, handynr. wär net schlecht...kann ja immer was sein usw., denk ich ma..


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD ich komme mit dem bus^^ aber kann ich bei wem material im auto lagern für die dauer der spinntour?

Und achja ehm leichte spinnroute oder soll ich gleich meine leichte karpfenrute nehmen? hab nur ne leichte rute und 3 ganz schwere ruten, die 2 mittelrutten mit 40g wg sind mir beide gebrochen....

Hmm oder ich komme etwas später nach, aber dann verpass ich ja schon fast alles...

Und wieso grillzeug mitnehmen, ich bin auf einer spezial diät, ich esse nur noch was ich fange, das wird also nicht viel :vik::vik:

Ich frage mal morgen ob wer mich für 7 oder 8 fahren kann, früher werd ich net ankommen...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm also ich kann probieren morgen welche mit made in der sauer zu fangen, oder ich geh an den see, nur werde ich dann rotaugen bekommen und keine lauben....


----------



## Lago (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja in meinem auto...geht schon oder halt bei wem anders..passt schon iwie ausser du holst 10000kg zeugs mit..


----------



## Desperados (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

achsoo, ihr wollt dann auch gleich in wasserbillig bleiben, ich hätte jetzt eher gedach das man sich nur dort trifft und dann die mosel etwas weiter hoch fährt wo weniger touristen und mehr fische sind. oder ??


----------



## bflow (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ desperados

also wegen mir brauch der treffpunkt nicht wasserbillig sein! ihr müsst mir nur sagen wo und ich werde da sein!#6

mfg flo


----------



## Lago (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> achsoo, ihr wollt dann auch gleich in wasserbillig bleiben, ich hätte jetzt eher gedach das man sich nur dort trifft und dann die mosel etwas weiter hoch fährt wo weniger touristen und mehr fische sind. oder ??



nene müssn net da bleiben bin auch eher für deinen vorschlag,
wäre für mich natürlich noch vorteilhafter wenn ich net bis nach wasserbillg fahren muss, und mir uns da treffen wo wir angeln (falls ihr nochn stücken richtung remich usw weiter fahren wollt) weil ich komm ja aus perl (schengen)...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm also ich werde sehr warscheinlich kommen aber erst was später. dann ruf ich bflow einfach an zum fragen wo ihr seid.

Hmmm ich komme glaube ich nur mit einer angel, das vereinfacht das mit dem auto beladen, denn wenn ich erst später komme möchte ich net das ihr dann wegen mir vom wasser weg müsst um zum auto zu gehen...

Meine leichte spinnstange ist eh nich glaube ich das richtige mit 4 oder 5 bis 25g oder?


----------



## Lago (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du kannst ruhig mehr als eine angel mitholen dat is ja wohl kein problem|supergri


----------



## Schuhamhacken (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok das ist nett von dir/euch^^ hmm also nur zur frage hab momentan 3 ruten meine leichte spinnrute bis 25g wg und eine 2,5 und eune 3lbs karpfenrute, was kann ich davon an der mosel gebrauchen?


----------



## Lago (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hol doch einfach alle 3 mit, dann holste die beiden zum plumpsangeln und die spinnrute wenn wir spinnen gehen...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm jo schon, mit viel glück geh ich vorm angeln am samstag schnell noch ins angelcenter und kauf mir neue schnur, die die ich jetz drauf habe ist saugut aber auch viel zu dick... dann komm ich auch mal weiter als 20m raus...

Ich mache mich erstmal gleich auf den weg zum echternacher see und teste mal futterkorb usw und neue kunstköder^^


----------



## bflow (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

wie war es in echternach? haste erfolg gehabt?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so bin zurück und habe nur n rotauge gefangen mein kumpel hatte 3.... 
Vom schwarzfischen kann ich nur abraten, wir wurden schon kontrolliert^^
So da hab ich noch zusatz infos eingeholt, es gibt überhaupt keine schonzeit, der see ist GANZJÄHRIG geöffnet und mindestgrößen gibt es auch nicht.
Also wie gesagt, der das genaue reglement und alles möchte bitte email an taakrann@pt.lu


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute

werde heute nach der schule noch ne kleine spinntour in grevenmacher machen und dann ne erfrischung im schwimmbad!

wie stehts denn jetzt für samstag? treffen wir uns in wasserbillig oder woanders?

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin,moin

@luke
mit der stelle in stadtbrdimus hast du schon recht, aber die stellen die nunmal am schwersten zugänglich sind (was trozdem nicht wirklich der fall dort ist) sind auch meistens fischreicher, und um überhaupt irgendetwas zu fangen ist die stelle aus erfahrung nicht schlecht, glaub hab dort schon irgendwie alles gefangen was flossen hat, und vor zwei jahren war dies auch immer ne gute zanderstelle...

@all
also soweit ich verstanden habe treffen wir uns in wasserbillig, und wie ich den gilles kenne wird da bestimmt der gufi ein bisschen nass gemacht ; ) und falls wir keine köfis haben, werde ich villeicht versuchen ein paar von diesen eben zu fangen... und wenn nicht wird über mittag wohl der futterkorb rein fliegen villeicht gibt's ja ein paar rotaugen, müsste nämlich welswetter sein an dem tag... mal schaun
also dann sag ich mal bis morgen!


----------



## Lago (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok, dann verlass mich mich drauf dass das klappt, wie viel uhr denn genau dann?

und kann mir vll einer von euch seine handy nr schicken/geben, ma weiß ja nie wegen verspätung oder so, will ich lieber sicher gehen....

ich heiß übrigens jens, ausser ihr habt bock mich den ganzen tag mit "moselhai""anzusprechen

wetterbericht sieht auch gut aus für morgen!ahso,un wie erkenn ich euch wenn ich da ankomm? ^^


----------



## graser90 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> hmmm achnee wie soll ich am samstag kommen ?! da bin ich ja schon mit graser an der sauer xD


 hey,mach dir keinen stress die fische laufen nicht weg lass uns sonntag späten nachmittag mal gucken ob wir eine schöne stelle finden an der sauer kann ich samstag in ruhe schon mal ne runde drehen ob ich was sehe!


----------



## graser90 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schuhamhaken schick mir doch mal deine handynummer da kann ich dich morge mal anrufen!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all ich kmme warscheinlich später vorbei da ich noch neue schnurr im angelcenter besorgen wollte.

Nur als frage, es gibt ja diese mindestgrößen für grenzgewässer, müssen die köfis die größen auch haben wie zB rotauge mit 15cm?

Hmm würd euch das was ausmachen wenn ein kumpel von mir mitkommt? er hat noch weniger ahnung als ich.

Hmm handynummern hab ich von Gilles ( wenn das desperados ist) und von Bflow, daher sollte ich keine probs haben euch zu erreichen.

Bis wieviel uhr werdet ihr ca bleiben?

@graser haste lieber tiefes oder flaches wasser? ich hab sehr sehr schöne plätze um weilerbach gesehen!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo bekommt man am wochenende fischereischeine für grenzgewässer?


----------



## graser90 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> @all ich kmme warscheinlich später vorbei da ich noch neue schnurr im angelcenter besorgen wollte.
> 
> Nur als frage, es gibt ja diese mindestgrößen für grenzgewässer, müssen die köfis die größen auch haben wie zB rotauge mit 15cmP?
> 
> ...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich weiß nicht wie weit du dich hier an der sauer auskennst, aber wenn de ne tiefe sehr ruhige stelle möchtest, dann nach rosport/rallingen vor der staumauer, guter aalbesatz, karpfen und weißfisch in maßen^^


----------



## graser90 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



schuhamhacken schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie weit du dich hier an der sauer auskennst, aber wenn de ne tiefe sehr ruhige stelle möchtest, dann nach rosport/rallingen vor der staumauer, guter aalbesatz, karpfen und weißfisch in maßen^^


 nee nur paar tiefere gumpen reichen schon karpfen fange ich hier genug und auch grosse!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich fange nie welche egal wie ich mich anstelle....

Hmm dann eher weilerbach, den teil hinter bollendorf hab ich soweit noch nicht gesehn, aber weilerbach scheint etwas tiefer aber auch wild zu sein.


----------



## Lago (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



moselhai schrieb:


> ok, dann verlass mich mich drauf dass das klappt, wie viel uhr denn genau dann?
> 
> und kann mir vll einer von euch seine handy nr schicken/geben, ma weiß ja nie wegen verspätung oder so, will ich lieber sicher gehen....
> 
> ...


 
ich geh jetzt ma zeugs zusammen packen und ins auto räumen, hoff ja ma dass heut abend noch wer antwortet
habe eben kurz versucht köfis zu fangen, nur war wohl zu warm...ich werd dann morgen früh bevor ich losfahr noch kurz probieren...
hab grillwürstchen gekauft, hab nix besseres gefunden, sin aber zuviele für mich sin 9 Stück oder so, da kann schuamhacken oder so hier was abhaben


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm ich würde dir meine ja geben aber es wird dir nichts nutzen da ich noch später komme....

Ehm hat bitte wer ne ahnung wo ich am wochenende nen gg-schein bekomme?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bitte alle die was über den kauf des grenzgewäßerscheins am wochenende wissen mir ne sms an die (00352) 661 79 18 25 zu senden (mit Nickname evt.)! Danke im Vorraus. 

Siehste Jens, jetzt haste schon ne nummer, die wird dir nichts nützen aber was solls^^

Ich kann dir Gilles( desperados) nummer noch geben. das dürfte np sein, die steht auf mehrern seiten im forum hier: 00352 621 151 220


----------



## COPAL1965 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuamhacken

hallo....,den grenzgewässerschein kriegste morgen
im touristikbüro (altes zollhaus) in wasserbillig am grenzübergang.

die haben auf jeden fall samstagmorgens geöffnet,glaube bis 14 uhr,aber bis 12 uhr auf jeden fall.

Gruss Copal 1965.


----------



## Ronacts (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so
wann geht es denn morgen früh denn los 6,30 Uhr ??
Wasserbillig Sauerzulauf?

Ok habe Getränke Grillzeug und Kühltasche eingepackt

meine neue Drop-shotangel ist auch dabei, kann mir ja mal einer der Freaks erklären wie das funktioniert 

wie sieht es aus habt ihr Grillkohle?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kuckuck, da bin ,
sorry das ich erst so spät online bin, aber man hat ja  noch anderes zu tun als übers angeln zu schreiben (nämlich angeln zu gehn, hab aber nix gefangen)  
also Morgen samstag der 04.07.09 treffpunkt um 7:00 uhr an der sauermündung in wasserbillig.
grillgut
getränke 
angelzeug ( spinnfischen, grundangeln etc.)
maden,würmer gummi wobbler etc
grill und kohle hab ich 
meine nummer 00352621151220


----------



## Lago (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok, dann bin ich mal gespannt..
wenn ich euch net direkt seh klingel ich einfach aufm handy kurz an, ihr erkennt mich an nem gammligen alten roten toyota corolla...
sollte aber kein problem sein


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also war heute in grevenmacher! hab nen kleinen barsch gefangen! vor meiner nase schwammen große döbel und ein rapfen rum hab ihnen den spinner vor der nase vorbei gezogen doch das hat die ganz kalt gelassen!

morgen werd ich schon um 6uhr 30 am bahnhof in wasserbillig sein! wo genau die sauermündung ist weiss ich nicht falls ich sie nicht finde rufe ich desperados an!

dann bis morgen!


----------



## Desperados (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow, kommst du mit dem zug ???


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja genau! hab heute leider ein bisschen zoff mit meinem vater gehabt und ich will ihn jetzt nicht noch nerven damit er mich morgen nach wasserbillig fährt, er hat schon recht, dass er sauer auf mich ist! aber mach dir nichts draus, bin noch jung macht mir nichts aus das ganze zeug zu schleppen habs bis jetzt auch so gemacht!


----------



## Desperados (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...14106,6.505199&spn=0.002803,0.008245&t=h&z=18


----------



## Desperados (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja ich habe allerdings noch jede menge für dich im wagen und ich bezweifele das du das auch mit dem zug zurück schleppst und wie und wann kommste nach hause ??


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist kein problem entweder ich nerve dann meinen vater oder meine freundin kommt mich abholen! wann ist egal hab zwar noch keinen führerschein bin aber kein kind mehr!


----------



## Desperados (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so war das ja nicht gemeint  woher weiss den ich das deine freundin dich abholen kann  hab halt nur gedacht wgen zugverbindungen etc  ich sollte nicht so viel denken


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:mnein kein problem hab das auch nicht böse gemeint!:m


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also das mit dem schein hat sich denke ich eh gelöst, der kumpel darf nicht, hat auch zoff mit den eltern... << scheint ja ne weit verbreitete krankheit zu sein....|krank:

hmm ich geb mein bestes um gegen 8 anzukommen, ich hoffe ihr seit dann noch nicht zu weit gefahren, aber rufe auf jedenfall mal flow oder gilles an wenn ich in wasserbillig bin.

sag ma Jens hast du immer noch was an grillwürsten über? hab nämlich keine mehr....


----------



## Lago (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja wenn dir 5 stück reichen^^(vorsicht ironie..)


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD ja ich nehm alles was man mir andreht^^ ( solange es legal ist |rolleyes!!!!)

Achja hab gerade meine erste rute mit rolle rausgekrammt, ist genau das was mir gefehlt hat^^ ne arca mit 3-4m, 50-100g wurfgewicht fürn hecht, nur das einzige prob ist wie immer die schnurr^^

Achja hat wer intresse am echternacher see reglement? sonst druck ich das parmal aus. ( achja der see hat viele große zander, das dürfte euch wohl intressieren^^)


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all

das mit den zandern kann ich bestätigen!

@desperados

das mit dem transport hab ich geregelt sowohl für morgens wie für abends(nachmittags)!

ich werd ne leichte stippe 4m, ne billige 3,6m karpfenrute von arca und meine leichte spinnrute mitbringen!

hab ice tea, würste, würmer, bier, brötchen und fotoapparat! falls ich was vergessen hab dann sagt bescheid!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also solange du bier hast kann der tag ja nur super werden x) zu kannst mir ja bestimmt ein zwei verkloppen oder?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also sieht aus als würd ich ne ganz große menge an material mitbringen... hmm sag ma Bflow, hast du eventuel noch dünnen nylon für ne stippmontur?

Habe sogar tigernuts dabei, mal schauen ob ich bock hab mir übern mitag ne plumpsangel auf karpfen zu machen^^

ich hab noch n paar maden. Pinkies sind verboten oder?


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

machst du witze?!?!?!?! ich bin doch kein(bier)dealer, ich bring sociel mit wie in meine kühltruhe passen wer welches will trinkts halt und wenn keins mehr da ist dann pech gehabt!


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

also ich hab noch 20er für forellen die hab ich auch auf der stippe, ne dünnere hab ich nicht!

ja pinkies sind verboten!


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

bringst du morgen deine spinner mit? mein black fury ist heute leider in der mosel geblieben!:c

ich glaub es ist besser wenn wir uns jetzt aufs ohr hauen sonst kommen wir morgen nicht aus den federn!

bis morgen!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD jo schlaft gut^^ ich darf ja länger schlafen|uhoh:


----------



## Desperados (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

pinkys verboten ?? hallo ??? gefärbte maden und gefärbte pinkys sind verboten weisse maden und pinkys sind erlaubt.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD danke desperados, dann muss ich morgen nicht die pinkys von den maden in der großen box trennen, das wäre ziemlich doof gewesen xDDD


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

uups...tschuldigung...wieder eine der dinge die ich falsch verstanden hab weil ich wie meine signatur schon sagt keine ahnung hab! ich werd demnächst mal besser meine klappe halten!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nimms net so ernst flo, das sind nur details von den details, das weis nicht jeder, außer die profis wie desperados^^


----------



## Schuhamhacken (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zumindest hoffe ich das meine schneider fähigkeit nicht anstechend ist...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war n netter tag. wer von euch hat soviel sonne bestellt?

Also ich bin ja wie immer schneider geblieben (bis auf 3 lauben aber das ist ja kein echter fang...)#c#c

Aber ich finde man sollte es wiederholen#6#6#6

Achja und mike nochmal petri zu den 2 "kleinen" Welsen.
Ich mach die fotos morgen rein, meine arme brennen wie wenn ich mit brennesseln gepeitscht worden wäre, ist mir jetzt halt zu anstrengend#h


----------



## Lago (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war grad tanken nach schengen, un hatte noch angeln im auto drin liegen von gestern, als ich dann mit tanken fertig war hats mich dann gepackt und ich dachte mir komm, versuchst grade 2 würfe kann ja net schaden...auto bei der tanke stehen gelassen und die paar schritte runter ans ufer...

naja hab anscheinend direkt nen barschschwarm erwischt, insgesamt 5 würfe gemacht, beim ersten mal nen nachläufer , und beim 2.ten /3.ten/ 4.ten/5.ten wurf jeweils ein barsch hab nur foto gemacht von dem dicksten (knapp 30cm)...danach war dann nix mehr,hab noch 5 Minuten probiert, aber hab nicht weiter geangelt weil ich keine zeit hatte , der schwarm war dann weg glaub ich...^^

habt ihr eigentlich noch was gefangen gestern?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm schön^^ hatte der echt 30cm? 
Mit was haste die den gefangen?


----------



## Lago (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne knapp 30 halt... hab ihn neben meinen schuh gelegt un daheim dann ungefähr gemessen...irgendwas zwischen 28 und 30cm..köder war wie meistens bei den tollen barschen minikopyto


----------



## Schuhamhacken (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm k und mit welchen haken und wieviel blei?


----------



## bflow (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

HAKEN, HAKEN, HAKEN, HAKEN, HAKEN, HAKEN.........


----------



## Lago (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



gar kein extrablei, nur kopyto mit  3,5(oder 5g, vll gibts auch welche mit mehr) jigkopf (den kleinsten wo du zu kaufen bekommst, die genaue größenbezeichnung weiß ich leider jetzt nich...)..an dem jigkopf  is ja der HACKEn dann dran, gel?...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

man hört mal auf mich wegen rechtschreibung zu nerven... jeder weiß doch was ich damit meine...

Ok danke Jens hab noch 3g Jigs dann muss ich mir nur noch die minikopytos besorgen.


----------



## Barsch41 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo! 

War heute mal ne runde Spinnfischen an der Mosel so hinter Grevenmacher. Konnte dabei mit Spinner nur 2 Mini Barsche fangen sonst nichts. Habe es auch mit 5cm Kopyto probiert, ging aber nichts drauf. Vielleicht war der Kopyto noch zu groß.
Ein paar Meter weiter stand ein Opa da, und hat mit kleinen Fischen an der Pose, eine ganze Reihe von guten Barschen gefangen. Einige bestimmt weit über 30cm. Da habe ich nicht schlecht gekuckt. Der spulte die Pose ungefähr 1m tief, und so einen halben Meter vom Kraut weg.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Lago (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also im Sommer jetzt , wo die mosel noch nicht so lange wieder befischbar ist, hab ich die erfahrung gemacht, dass die barsche meistens am besten auf die ganz kleinen köder gehen, sprich 3,5cm kopyto oder ähnliches, oder 1er mepps usw, miniwobbler..liegt denk ich an dem köderangebot, weils im mom ziemlich viel brutfische und kleinkram gibt....

@ flo habt ihr gestern noch was gefangen als ich weg war?


----------



## bflow (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weis ob man im fishingworld auch die schwimmenden illex chubbys bekommt denn im angelcenter gibts nur die diving chubbys!


----------



## Ronacts (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
Na wie wars denn gestern noch, habt ihr noch was gezogen?

War sehr schön, aber auch sehr warm.

Müssen wir bei Gelegenheit nochmal wiederholen oder?

Bilder gibt es morgen oder übermorgen, vielleicht ist ja einer von euch schneller

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhacken, anstatt daste hier noch meckerst, fahr mal lieber an die mosel und räum deine ganzen plastikflaschen, papier schnur und den sonstigen müll auf den du einfach hast liegen lassen, also dein angelplatz sah ja aus wie sau als du weg warst, bei mir hast dus auf jedenfall geschafft.
es ist eine sachen wenn man in einem forum seitenweise die leute nervt und um informationen bettelt wie du hier und da machen musst uns dasste unbedingt mal mit willst und wenn du dann die möglichkeit hast verkrümmelst du dich hinter irgendeinen Baum und lässt dich den ganzen vormittag nicht bei den anderen blicken als ob du nicht dazu gehören würdest, naja als das essen fertig war hasste den weg ja doch gefunden.
was soll ich sagen das hat eben was mit manieren zu tun die muss ja nicht jeder haben, allerdings den ganzen dreck zurück zu lassen da läuft dass fass dann über.
also tu mir einen gefallen und geh mir nicht mehr auf'n sack.
@alle anderen, vielen dank für den tollen tag gestern, war echt gemütlich und gerne wieder. 
petri an moselhai für die schönen Barsche 

ps: auf dem nachhauseweg haben mike und ich noch einen kurzen stop gemacht und da konnte ich noch einen 85er zander auf gummi fangen.


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weis ob man im fishingworld auch die schwimmenden illex chubbys bekommt denn im angelcenter gibts nur die diving chubbys!


 
du hast da was falls verstanden #6
oder ich hab was verpasst |uhoh: allerdings sind die chubby immer schwimmend da gibts nur den unterschied zwischen deep diving chubby und der nicht so tieftauchende sieh dir mal die tauchschaufel der verschidenen modelle an desto grösse die schaufel desto tiefer läuft der wobbler 
und falls ich jetzt echt was verpasst hab und es neue chubby modelle gibt oder welche von denen ich noch nix gehört habe dann muss ich wohl demnächst wieder mal in den angelladen meine kisten  auffüllen :vik:


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Barsch41 jaja in der mosel mit lebenden kleinen köderfischen das ist meist eine ganz sicher nummer für barsch und ab und zu verläuft auch mal ein zander sich 
@moselhai, ich kann deine erfahrungen nur bestätigen im sommer geht eigentlich nichts über kleinstköder allerdings fängt man dann natürlich auch viel kleinvieh  aber dagegen hab ich noch nicht mal was


----------



## bflow (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

ich glaube und hoffe, dass ich mich nicht irre! kuck mal unter www.illexlures.de rechts in der kolonne steht chubby and cherry, dort kannst du dir das ansehn! sag mir bescheid falls ICH doch wieder was nicht kapiert hab!


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Name: Illex Chubby 38
Modell: *Schwimmend*
Tiefe: bis ca. 0,5m
Länge: 38mm
Gewicht: 4,0gr.
Farben: 7 


Name: Illex Diving Chubby 38
Modell: *Schwimmend*
Tiefe: bis ca. 1m
Länge: 38mm
Gewicht: 4,3gr.
Farben: 7


----------



## bflow (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja das meinte ich auch! im angelcenter gibts nur den diving chubby! ich will aber den anderen!


----------



## Lago (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

boah...desperados..gilles...du bist mein lebendes vorbild petri zum zander
ich geb dir einen aus wenn du mich irgendwann dieses jahr noch nur mal mit holst zum gummifischen auf zander und mir bisschen zeigst und hilfst, weil das ist das einzigste, wodrin ich bislang gründlichst versage


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

achsooooo ok aber schwimmen tun sie beide fishingworld hat im moment nur die flachlaufende version


----------



## bflow (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

das ist genau die, die ich will! denn der diving chubby bleibt zu oft hängen mit dem kann ich nicht nah genug ans ufer!


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@jens, danke für die blumen  
klar sehn wir uns dieses jahr nochmal, dann werden wir mal ordentlich mit gummifisch losziehn. aber vorsicht bei mir hats ein jahr gedauert bis ich meinen ersten zander auf gummi gefangen hatte. 
allerdings bin ich optimistisch das es bei euch schneller geht 
@bflow ja da haste recht, ich nutze die deep diver auch nur selten in der mosel 
sag bescheid wenn du mal ins fishingworld gehst


----------



## bflow (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

ich werde morgen erst mal im angelcenter nach na feederrute gucken und ein paar futterkörben! dann wird das taschengeld für diese woche wahrscheinlich wieder weg sein! nächste woche gehts dann wahrscheinlich nach betebuerg auf chubbyjagd!


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gutt sag mir bescheid ich komm dann mit  nim dir ruhig ne stabile feederrute bis 150gr wurfgewicht oder mehr


----------



## bflow (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok, ich sag dir dann bescheid!
boah....soviel!?!?!? welches gewicht sollen dann die futterkörbe haben?


----------



## Ronacts (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> @jens, danke für die blumen
> klar sehn wir uns dieses jahr nochmal, dann werden wir mal ordentlich mit gummifisch losziehn. aber vorsicht bei mir hats ein jahr gedauert bis ich meinen ersten zander auf gummi gefangen hatte.
> allerdings bin ich optimistisch das es bei euch schneller geht
> @bflow ja da haste recht, ich nutze die deep diver auch nur selten in der mosel
> sag bescheid wenn du mal ins fishingworld gehst


 
Mann du Sau dann Petri zum Zander #6
Hättest du ruhig schon früher fangen können 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ronacts (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> gutt sag mir bescheid ich komm dann mit


 der Gilles ist da mehr wie zu Hause |supergri


----------



## bflow (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> der Gilles ist da mehr wie zu Hause |supergri


  das glaub ich dir!!!


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke Ronacts , und so oft bin ich dann auch wieder nicht da max. 3-5 mal die woche  
@bflow ja soviel rechen mal wenn du einen 60gr schweren futterkorb nimmst und manchmal brauchst mehr damit er auf grund liegen bleibt da die dinger ziemlich strömungsanfällig sind und dann noch 50-100 gr  feuchtes futter reintust dann bist ganz schnell am limit  meine beiden feederruten haben ein wurfgewicht von 120 gr und damit war ich gestern eigentlich schon ziemlich am limit.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach sorry für den Dreck denn ich liegen gelassen hab...
Ich bin morgen oder übermorgen evt mal wieder in der gegend dann kann ich das ja wegräumen falls ihr es nicht weggemacht habt, war etwas im stress wegen meinem Vater....

Das war echt nicht extra so, ich hab sogar 95% der zigarettenfilter mitgenommn....

Hmm und das ich anfangs nicht so bei euch war hing damit zusammen dass ich ziemlich müde war, hatte gerade mal 2-3 stunden gepennt, da brauchte ich leider was länger zum wachwerden. Und im allgemeinen hab ich auch nicht soviel mit dir zu reden oder? ich weiss eh schon dass ich bei dir unten durch bin, da red ich halt lieber garnicht mit dir, dann wirds auch net schlimmer...#t


----------



## bflow (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok! habs kapiert! hab mir das ganze aber nochmal überlegt und ich glaube ich geh doch diese woche schon auf chubbyjagd, denn mein taschengeld wird nicht reichen um ne rute, körbe, futter und wirbel zu kaufen! ich sag dir noch bescheid falls ich morgen schon ins fishingworld fahre!


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> Ach sorry für den Dreck denn ich liegen gelassen hab...
> Ich bin morgen oder übermorgen evt mal wieder in der gegend dann kann ich das ja wegräumen falls ihr es nicht weggemacht habt, war etwas im stress wegen meinem Vater....
> 
> Das war echt nicht extra so, ich hab sogar 95% der zigarettenfilter mitgenommn....
> ...


 


Geht's noch ???


----------



## Schuhamhacken (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ka, das erstemal wo wir uns gesehn haben, da kam sofort schlechtes kommentar wegen meiner schur auf der rolle, klar versteh ich auch, aber kamen immer sachen dazu und ich bin mir echt nicht sicher wie ich dich einschätzen soll, dafür frag ich dich ungern was....

Ka bei Mike oder ronny war das anders, aber ka warum. aber ich denke wir sollten lieber wieder übers angel hier reden...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm sry hab mal bissle nachgedacht, ich sollte wohl nicht daran meckern dass du etwas negativ bist manchmal, an mir gibts eh mehr zu meckern. 

Werde mich dies bezüglich aber jetzt bessern.!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bass ist deine welsrute die: SPRO*Triple XXX Specialist Catfish?*


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhacken, Respekt eigene Fehler sehen und eingestehen verdient anerkennung, 
naja denke wir fangen einfach noch mal von vorne an und gut ist nee ?? 
die welsrute von mike ist eine shimano beastmaster 
ich habe die spro triple xxx


----------



## **bass** (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der kennt mein material sogar besser als ich ; ))) und gestern was gefangen??? werd diese woch nochmal zum spinnfischen raus, werd aber versuchen ein paar barsche zu fangen, mach mal ein bisschen gummipause ; ) also werd mich melden wenn ich losziehe! wo hat der denn die barsche in grevenmacher gefangen an der spundwand???


----------



## bflow (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

sag mir bescheid falls du diese woche in meiner gegend(grevenmacher-wasserbillig) bist, dann (falls es dir nichts ausmacht) komm ich auch vorbei! dann können wir zusammen ne kleine barschjagd machen!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vielen dank Gilles, bin auch dafür, hab mich nur net getraut dir das vorzuschlagen, dachte du wärst zu sauer auf mich...
Und was hälst du von der triple x? Wollte mir ja noch eine welsrute besorgen, und für +/- 90 € sieht die für mich als anfänger doch schon sehr gut aus.

Achja wieviel Blei hatte hatte Mike an seiner welsmontur? Und wie lange sollte das vorfach für wels sein?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Barschjagd mit den Profis würde mich auch intressieren da es ja mittlerweile einer meine Zielfische ist... Wen ihr mich mitnehmen würdet wäre ich auch vielleicht dabei..


----------



## Barsch41 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Desperados Petri Heil zum tollen Zander, wirklich ein schönes Teil. Das erinnert mich an meine alten Elbezeiten. Habe garnicht gewußt, das in der Mosel solche Brocken schwimmen. Die Barsche hat der auf freier Strecke gefangen, immer ein Stück hinter dem Kraut. 3.5cm große Kopytos die muß man ja mit der Lupe suchen. Wo ich im Mai in Norwegen war, habe ich mit 25-30cm große Gummis geangelt, die hat man besser sehen können. Ich habe mich gefragt, mit was der solche kleinen Fischchen gefangen hat, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der die mit der Stippe gefangen hat. Die waren zum teil nur 3cm groß.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Desperados (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo lars und danke,
doch doch ne 3m stippe 0,10gr pose an 6er oder 8er nylon und ein 6er vorfach mit 24er haken dann klappst auch mit den kleinen 
Ps: da sind noch viel grössere in der mosel  mein pb liegt bei 93cm mal kucken op der rekord dieses jahr fällt


----------



## bflow (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

boah....93cm...das ist ja wahnsinn!!! ich beneide dich! mein ziel wäre es überhaupt einen ans band zu kriegen! naja bin ja noch jung! vllt. kann ich mir ja eines tages auch mal solche ziele setzen!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin mir ganz sicher dass das klappt


----------



## Ronacts (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jaja der Gilles ist mit seinen 24 auch schon ganz schön alt |rolleyes

man Jungs was soll ich dann sagen 

@ Flo Zanderkönig 

|schild-g zum Geburtstag, wo warst du am Wochenende|kopfkrat

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Barsch41 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

93cm das ist ein gewaltiges Tier, da träumen andere schon Jahre von. Ich finde nur das es in der Mosel, nicht so viele potenzielle Zanderstellen gibt. Ich meine so Buhnenfelder und so weiter. Als ich noch früher in der Elbe geangelt habe, da hat man in den Buhnen tolle Zander gefangen.Man muß halt jede Stelle ausprobieren.


----------



## Desperados (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da haste vollkommen recht barsch41 aber wenn man bis die richtigen stellen gefunden hat    
@ronacts, ich kannte leute die sind noch nicht mal 24 geworden 
@flo auch von mir alles gute und auch von mir die frage, wo warst du ???


----------



## Schuhamhacken (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so am mittwoch oder am donnerstag wenn meine zensur ankommt dann gibts wieder Bares auf die Hand, dann trag ich die sofort ins angelcenter x) Wollte mir noch ne federrute kaufen und ne welsrute.

Ehm achja wollte fragen was für ne rolle sollte ich für die Feder nehmen? Und für die welsrute, soll ich da ne Freilaufrolle oder ne normale Stationärrolle nehmen?


----------



## bflow (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

dann muss es aber schon ne ganze menge bares auf die hand geben damit du dir beide ruten kaufen kannst! aber ich bin mir sicher, dass desperados und bass dir empfehlen werden in eine ordentliche feederrute zu investieren denn für den moment wird deine karpfenrute für die welse reichen!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich würde sagen das SchuhamHa(c)ken wohl erstmal etwas liest und sich selber erkundigt und dann explizit fragt....

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Am Wochenende hatte ich Abschlussball Da hätte ich die Mosel nicht mehr getroffen


----------



## Ronacts (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs

Hier noch 2 der versprochenen Fotos.
Das Video mit dem Welsdrill ist leider zu groß (72MB)


----------



## Schuhamhacken (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

denke ich auch noch^^ die feder sollte vorgehen... hmm ich hab ka was die feder kostet werde so 300€ zur verfügung haben wenn alles glatt läuft^^


----------



## Schuhamhacken (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

achja @Flo-Zanderkönig |schild-g

Schöner Wels^^ ich mach die fotos auch eben rein^^


----------



## bflow (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geh ins angelcenter und sag dem herrn du willst ne feederrute mit passender rolle die für die mosel geeignet ist! dann wird er dir auch sicher sagen welche körbe und welches futter du nehmen kannst! also einfacher gehts nicht und ich glaube da kannst du auch nicht viel falsch machen!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bflow Danke werde das mal so machen, meistens ist die frau aber da und die schaut mich immer schon so kommisch an, ich finde den service im angelcenter schon etwas ziemlich unter aller Sau, wenn ich bedenke in andern geschäften kommen sie sofort und fragen ob man hilfe braucht usw...


----------



## bflow (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

frag die frau ob der mann da ist! sie wird ihn entweder rufen oder sie wird dir sagen wann er da sein wird und der mann ist ganz in ordnung, der wird dir helfen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mit 16 Jahren lässt man sich von einer grimmig guckenden Frau verschrecken?


----------



## **bass** (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo: von mir nachträglich auch alles gute!!! 

@schuhamhaken 300euro ist ne menge geld für ein anfänger, da würd ich dir raten geb hundert für die rute aus und kauf dir ne 2 oder 300er red arc für drauf musst du selbst sehen dann hättest du noch min. 120 übrig dafür kriegs du schnur und ne menge kleinteile... und wie ich dir gesagt habe reicht deine karpfenrute völlig aus die durchschnittswelse haben eh nur 1m hab gemerkt dass es erst bei 2m brenzlig wird...aber geb dich erst mal mit den standartwelsen zufrieden... bleie für die welsangelei brauchst du ab 60gr aufwärts (ich angelte mit 60gr da dort fast keine strömung war)

@gilles willst du mir nicht antworten wohl nen hotspot gefunden ; ))) was hast du mir denn dort vom baggersee geschickt? ; ) schon eins bestellt? hab mich im internet mal umgeschaut juckt schon in den fingern ; )


----------



## **bass** (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny soll ich dir meine email geben für den drill? habs ja selbst noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Ronacts (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass
schicke mir deine Postadresse per PN dann kann ich dir ne CD fertig machen

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ogonkoi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,bin neu hier und würde gerne wissen,ob man im IJsselmeer in Nordholland gut angeln kann und wo man den Angelschein bekommt.


----------



## Lago (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann frägst du am besten im passenden thread dazu nach...sprich gibt ja bestimmt nen eigenen thread zu "angeln in holland", hier gehts ja schließlich ums angeln in lux usw..


----------



## Ogonkoi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Lago
Danke, aber das hier ist der Thread zu angeln in Holland/Belgien/Luxemburg


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok danke Mike. Ich werde mir halt nur noch ne federrute kaufen. Eventuel nur ne neue Rolle die ich ander beschnürren kann als die karpfenrolle. 

Also war dann mal heute im angelcenter und ja hab die Frau dann mal was gefragt die ziemlich wenig ahnung zu haben scheint, die hat dann deen mann gerufen. Ich wollte nur patronenblei und perlen für den Texasrig aber sogar der mann hatte noch nie was davon gehört.... Jetzt muss ich doch im inet bestellen....


----------



## Ogonkoi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Weiß eigentlich jemand von euch wann in den Echternachersee wieder Fische eingesetzt werden ?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich würde es mal so ausdrücken, warscheinlich aber nicht sicher und wenn dann erst ende des jahres, da es für forellen eh zu warm ist...


----------



## Lago (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ogonkoi schrieb:


> @Lago
> Danke, aber das hier ist der Thread zu angeln in Holland/Belgien/Luxemburg


ne, das hier ist der thread für angeln in luxemburg, und dieser thread liegt logischerweise im "bereich" angeln in ho/bel/lux..aber such doch einfach ma es gibt bestimmt in dem "bereich" auch was passendes für deine frage


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ogonkoi: Nein, das ist der Bereich Holland/Belgien/Luxemburg aber das ein Theard von dennen es etlich hier gibt: "angeln in luxemburg"

@ Schuhamha(c)ken: Sei mir nicht böse, aber du beschäftigst dich mit den falschen und zuvielen Dingen. Erstmal sollte man am Anfang nicht alles probieren, sondern sich erstmal auf weniger beschränken und das erstmal lernen. Die Finesse-Rigs sind nicht die einfachsten Angelarten. Mein Tipp zum Friedfischen angeln kennst du ja, und wenn du jetzt noch ne hand voll Spinner und Wobbler schnappst wirst du auch an der Mosel fangen. Und nur durch fangen lernt man, denn so kann man sehen das man etwas richtig gemacht hat. Die Rigs haben noch genug zeit, du verschwendest wohl eher Zeit und Geld damit. Den dir fehlen eher die Grundlagen beim Fischen, als der super Köder


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie sollte ich dir böse sein? Solche Ratschläge erwarte ich ja von euch #6#6
Hmm ich wollte mal auf Raubfisch probieren, die Grundlagen vom Weißfischangeln hab ich ja soweit eig. drauf. Ich möchte jetzt auch keine Zander auf Gummi fangen deen das wäre selbstmord für meine Motivation. Ich wollte eigentlich nur dieses einfache rig probieren, sieht für mich eigentlich sehr einfach aus. Ich lese seit monaten in zeitschriften Von diesem Texas-Rig, wollte es halt mal probieren....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zeitschriften bestehen zu 90% aus Werbung

Die Montage ist einfach, aber gerade beim Gummi ist die Führung und Bisserkenung alles und da dir die Erfahrung überhaupt fehlt, solltest du wohl erstmal paar Fische fangen und dann deine Methoden verfeinern.


----------



## Gusti (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, wisst ihr vieleicht ob man an den Kockelscheuer Weihern wieder angeln darf??? Bin am Samstag mit dem Auto da vorbei und da hab ich ein paar Angler am 1ten Weiher gesehen. Hatte leider keine Zeit sonst hätte ich mal einen von denen gefragt aber vieleicht weis ja auch von Euch einer etwas.


----------



## bflow (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi leute!

ich war heute wider an der mosel und kann ganz stolz meinen ersten zander präsentieren!:vik::vik::vik:
war eigentlich auf barsche aus und hab mit nem diving chubby geangelt! der jetzt futsch ist da der zander die haken verbogen hat!:c:c:c

konnte ihn nicht messen, hab nichts zum messen dabei gehabt! ihr könnt ja schätzen!

hier die fotos:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann mal Petri zum ersten, der zweite folgt bald

Das letzte Foto finde ich super

Achja Haken kosten nicht die Welt


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehe na petri zu dem Zander^^


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop die haken sind ja schnell ersetzt! was kosten die chubys überhaupt?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

12-13€


----------



## Desperados (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gusti , sorry darüber weiss ich echtn ix aber falls du mal mehr erfährst dann bitt hier posten, danke.
@bflow  na geht doch nicht schlecht   gratuliere. und was den chubby betrifft, einfach neue haken drauf und gut ist nur die gleiche grösse und dicke müssen sie haben sonst verändert der lauf sich zu sehr. 
@bass worauf antworten ?? hab ich was verpasst ???


----------



## Ronacts (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> Hi leute!
> 
> ich war heute wider an der mosel und kann ganz stolz meinen ersten zander präsentieren!:vik::vik::vik:
> war eigentlich auf barsche aus und hab mit nem diving chubby geangelt! der jetzt futsch ist da der zander die haken verbogen hat!:c:c:c
> ...


 na dann Petri flo zum ersten Zander, wirst mal ein ganz "großer"
welche Farbe des Chubbys hattest du?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass fallst du die barsche meinst um die es 2 seiten vorher geht, die hab nicht ich gefangen, das wüsstest du schon längst  ich hab da gar nix mit zu tun .


----------



## Lago (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo geil , gönn ich dir ist doch super, ich weiß noch damals wie ich mich gefreut hab als ich meinen ersten Zander gefangen hab


----------



## bflow (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all

Danke leute!!!

bin ganz aus dem häuschen!

@ronacts

die farbe des chubby war "goujon"!!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow deine zeit hätt ich gern^^ ich möchte auch so oft ans wasser wie du, dann hätte ich vieleicht auch schon was gefangen^^


----------



## Lago (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> @bflow deine zeit hätt ich gern^^ ich möchte auch so oft ans wasser wie du, dann hätte ich vieleicht auch schon was gefangen^^



die ausrede mit der zeit gilt nicht


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm sry musste halt meine jahresdurschnitt auf 49 anheben um 250€ von der bank für die leistung zu bekommen um neue ruten rollen und etc zu besorgen, da bleibt nicht mehr viel zeit um ans gewässer zu gehen, da musste ich mich mehr mit theorie beschäftigen...


----------



## Lago (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meiner meinung nach solltest du die ganze theorie jetzt mal sein lassen,und einfach angeln gehen so wie dir schon  ein paar mal hier beschrieben wurde...aus der praxis lernen bringt dir mehr als wenn du hier die ganze zeit fragen stellst...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jap morgen malan der sauer testen obwohl ich die mosel mitlerweile bevorzuge^^


----------



## **bass** (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri flo, siehst du klappt doch ; ) meld mich heute villeicht bin aber noch nicht sicher ob ich frei bekomme... gilles meinte du warst doch mit den jungs angeln die wir am wochenende kennengelernt haben???


----------



## Lago (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sowie es aussieht hab ich pech mit der angel ,eigenverschulden blabla usw... habe ne email hingeschickt mit bildern... naja hab ja noch die andere rute...besser als nix, aber mit kaputten ring an der spitze^^,hab keine heißklebepistole usw mit der ich das flicken könnte..is doch alles ******** jetzt kann ich wieder nen monat warten bis ich geld für ne neue rute hab, ich hoffe die alte shimanorute hält die schwarzbarsche aus...|evil:


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD na ich hoffe doch für dich das die rute es aushält|supergri Gibt nix dümmres als wenn die rute im drill den geist aufgibt^^ Habs mal bei nem karpfenangler gesehn xD

Hmm wenn´s wetter hält geh heute mal nach bollendorf und probier mal wieder die theorie in die praxis umzusetzen|rolleyes


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach was das wetter heute wieder nervt.... Ich warte immer noch hoffnungsvoll darauf das der himmel etwas weniger grau wird...


----------



## Lago (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ein angler kennt kein schlechtes wetter regenjacke an und ab...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm regen macht mir nichts  nur wenn es blitzt und donnert wirds heikel, kein bock mich vom himmel grillen zu lassen...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so hab jetzt endgültig keine geduld mehr, ich mach mich aufn weg :m


----------



## Lago (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und ab jetzt immer editieren funktion benutzen öfters ok? du weißt was ich meine.. ich geh jetzt auch noch ne runde barsche ärgern...


----------



## bflow (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

was meinst du mit den jungs vom wochenende?!?! das versteh ich nicht!


----------



## Desperados (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow, war für mich gemeint  ich habs verstanden  
@lago fahr nach bettemburg ins fishingworld der repariert dir das mit etwas glück sogar für lau. 
@all so jetzt gehts noch kurz an die mosel ciao


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kennt jemand die Öffnungszeiten vom Touristenbüro in Wasserbillig?


----------



## saja22 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Öffnungszeiten vom Touristenbüro in Wasserbillig?



Hallo, bitte schön:

November bis März:
                        Mo - Fr: 11:00 - 16:00 Uhr
                        Sa / So / Feiertage: geschlossen

                        April bis Oktober:
                        Mo - Fr: 09:00 - 17:00 Uhr
                        Sa / Feiertage: 10:00 - 14:00 Uhr
                        So: geschlossen

http://www.lux-trier.info/unser_service.php


----------



## bflow (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich beneide euch! konnte heute nicht mehr ans wasser!:c:c
morgen  gehts aber wieder los, an die selbe stelle wie gestern! vllt lässt sich wieder ein zander überreden ein bisschen luft zu schnappen!:q:q

mfg flo


----------



## Lago (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So gerade zurück , war ganz gut, Barsche haben sehr gut gebissen, hab ausnahmsweise mal mein Onkel dabei gehabt, der fotografiert sehr gerne... 
ich hätt sie jetzt nicht unbedingt fotografiert von der größe nicht diiieeee riesigsten aber er ist immerdirekt dabei wenn ich nen fisch raushole

also gab insgesamt 10 stück, 9 davon auf minitwister usw, und einer auf nen jackson lake walker (kp wie der nochmal ungefähr heißt) der hat sich etwas übernommen...aber hat spaß gemacht die barsche zu ärgern, hab jetzt nur 5 bilder ausgewählt, weil mehr ging nicht von der kapiziät eines beitrages...

und am ende hab ich dann noch gepoppt(^^), 2 Bisse drauf gehabt, aber wohl auch barsche denen der popper zu groß war


----------



## bflow (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@jens

petri!

geil, hast ja noch schönes wetter erwischt! ich hoffe wir können demnächst mal wieder alle zusammen ans wasser! (und diesmal ohne plumsangeln!)

mfg flo


----------



## Lago (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

joa danke bin immer dabei, "plumbs"angeln ist eh nicht mein ding|bla:


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich hab heute auch die barsche genervt^^ haben heute gebissen wie die sau auf meine 1er mepps, waren 6 stück alle zwischen 15 und 23cm. Hab nurn foto von nem 17er gemacht, hab aber kein bock kleinfische hier zu zeigen.

So nochn kleiner halbstarker zander ist mir drangegangen, hat mir meinen black fury verschrottet... >> Haken ist komplett schrott, und hab keine ersatzdrillinge mit feder drauf... aber der zander ist dann leider danach ausgestiegen wie 90% der fische heute...

Kann mir wer n tipp geben wie ich barsche besser haken kann mit löffel ohne das 4/5 abgehen...??


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sag ma Jens wieso haste jetzt nen neuen acc?


----------



## Lago (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> sag ma Jens wieso haste jetzt nen neuen acc?



1. editier doch mal deine beiträge...2.wenn du richtig guckst dann siehst du dass das der alte ist, nur mit nem anderen nick(hab den geändert, das is jetzt der gleiche den ich überall hab bei anderen sachen)

3. vll hast du ne zu harte route? barschmäuler sind sehhhhr weich undso
musst auch schon kleinen anhieb setzen, nicht nur einkurbeln...joa, oder die haken sind nicht mehr so neu


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Anglerlatein


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD ich wusste net das man den nick ändern kann^^ dann kann ich ja meinen hacken verbessern :vik:

Ach an der Rute liegts sicher net: is ne leichte spinnrute mit 5-25g wg!
Hmm das ist das was ich wissen wollte mit dem anhieb#6

Die hacken sind auch noch relativ neu^^ hab heute das erste mal mit dem löffel gefischt! Wie nennt man die löffel überhaupt auf deutsch? Spinner?


----------



## Lago (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auf deutsch nennt man sie "gabel"


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Man und schon wieder Hacken Solltes mal mit Haken fischen, da bleiben sie auch hängen


----------



## bflow (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

ja die nennt man spinner und du hast auch am echternacher see schon mit spinner ein paar barsche verhaftet, da war ich selbst dabei!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@lago hahahaha ich hab mal nen netten satz gelesen: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen sondern nur dumme antworten....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Lago schrieb:


> auf deutsch nennt man sie "gabel"



Ich hau mich weg:q You made my day:m


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also die am echternacher see waren Zwerge gegenüber denen von heute! 

Und ich muss Mike echt mal recht geben, Zander ist schon häftig wenn die anbeißen! der hier hatte vieleicht nur 30cm aber hat ja schon gereicht meine rute ziemlich zu belasten und meinen black fury ordentlich zu verbiegen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also Zander sind keine Kämpfer, selbst Hechte bis 60-70cm haben am Forellengeschirr und 1er Mepps nix verbogen. 30cm ist nix und ich bin sehr skeptisch was den drill betrifft, will nicht wissen wie der ausgesehen hat


----------



## Lago (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sicher dass es ein zander war? vll war es auch ein... schuh|kopfkrat (am Haken)?kommt von der länge ja ungefähr hin? jetzt ma im ernst? und so ein Schuh hat auch schon Gewicht!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jap, hab ihn ja persöhnlich gesehn... alle Fische hab ich 2m vor mir gehakt zwischen nem krautfeld, da sieht man schon obs n barsch oder Zander is...

Und der haken ist auch nicht so verbogen das jetz n knoten drin ist, er ist nur aufgebogen und das ziemlich weit... istn paar mal gesprungen bevor ich wierklich merkte was da los war und dann hab ich ihn nochn halben meter ranbekommen und dann hatte er wohl keinen Bock mehr.

Man Jens geh mir nicht aufn Sack, nen Schuh mit der form und der Farbe und stacheln und allem hab ich noch nie gesehn wenn das dein style ist na dann vill spass damit...


----------



## Lago (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sry , aber gibt 2.möglichkeiten: entweder glaub ich dir kein wort und du hast alles erfunden
oder du hast ultra billig haken aus plastik...

kp was da jetzt realistischer ist...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nep black fury von mepps (glaub ich mal) der drilling ist ziemlich dünn hab mich damals schon gewundert, die andern 1er und 2er mepps die ich hab sind weitaus stabiler was die haken angeht, ich kann dir ja gerne mal nen vergleich zeigen wenn ich dich mal iwo sehe...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also mal ganz ehrlich: Ein springenden Zander habe ich persönlich noch nie gesehen, ein guter Freund erzählt mir mal davon das einer beim Kiemengriff 1-2 Sprünge hingelegt hat.
Ein 30cm Zander kurbel ich selbst an meiner Ultra-Leicht Rute (WG: 2-7g) einfach ran.  Mit einem 1er Mepps fängt man ohne Probleme eine 50cm Bafo und die macht mehr Dampf als ein 50cm Zander. Sicher das es ein orginal Mepps ist?
1er Mepps Black Furry war mein größter Fisch ein 60-70cm Hecht und der hat nix verbogen und ich drille nicht gerade vorsichtig....


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop bin ich, man leute wieso sollte ich sowas erfinden |gr: das gäbe keinen sinn. jetz ma ganz ehrlich, würde ich ne geschichte erfinden würde ich sagen ich hätte nen 60er zander oder was weis ich gefangen hätte aber keinen fotoapparat dabei gehabt...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So heute wieder 5 Barsche verhaftet:m War mit nem kumpel und graser 90 an der gleichen stelle und bin wieder der einzige nicht schneider :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Lago (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in der mosel oder sauer?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sauer, Mosel ist zu weit weg von hier um einfach mal so 3 stunden hinzugehn...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich glaube ich hab jetzt drauf wie man mit spinner fischt, der erste und zweite wurf haben sofort nen biss gehabt, hab diesmal alle fische rausbekommen, wusste halt net das man den anschlag setzen muss#6 3 wurf ging leer aus, dann 4 und 5 wurf jeweils wieder eine und dann lange nichts, hat geschifft wie sau und dann als es fertig war stand mein kumpel da zu spinnern und ging ihm nichts ran, wollte dann mal seine rolle testen und zack wieder n schöner 15er barsch:m


----------



## Schuhamhacken (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach ich wollte mal fragen ob von euch wer genau weiß wie das mit dem uferschein an der our ist. Hat wer eventuel ne karte mit den grundstücken und besitzern?


----------



## Lago (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nächstes ma editierst du den 1.post, weißt du wie unübersichtlich das wird wenn jeder jedes mal 3 einzelne posts macht...hab ich dir aber schon 5mal gesagt...

hast du nur mit spinner geangelt oder auch mit was anderem?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein, als es richtig stark geregnet hat, hab ich einfach n paar würmer auf grund gelegt, ging aber nichts dran, aber das war nur für 20min, den Rest nur mit Spinner! (man soll sich ja immer nur auf eine methode konzentrieren )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> (man soll sich ja immer nur auf eine methode konzentrieren )



Da sieht man, wie wenig du von dem was ich dir geschrieben habe, verstanden hast. Da du ja jetzt fischst wie ein Profi, sind weitere Tipps meinerseots ja überflüssig


----------



## Schuhamhacken (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie n profi fisch ich noch lange net


----------



## bflow (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

war gestern und heute wieder an der mosel, konnte gestern 9 kleine barsche(größte 18cm) verhaften und heute leider nur ein kleiner barsch! heute scheint wirklich nichts zu gehn!

mfg flo


----------



## Lago (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sogerade zurück von der mosel, war jetzt 1 1/2 Stunden raus mit Gummis und Topwaterbaits. Ergebnis: 2 Normalo-Barsche und ...ein Rapfen
endlich wieder ein Rapfen, hat lange genug gedauert bei mir jetzt seit dem letzten, und war dann auch heute neuer PB mit 68 cm

Biss kam gerade als wir 5min am Angeln waren..4 Meter vom Land weg...
glücklicherweise war wieder Mein Onkel dabei mit seiner Kamera.

Jetzt hab ich wieder Motivation ohne Ende, hab schon gedacht das mit den Rapfen wird nix mehr im Moment


----------



## bflow (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@lago

na petri! da kann ich nicht mithalten!
kanns kaum erwarten wieder angeln zu gehn!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@lago sehr schön! Petri!!#6#6

ich bleib aber weiter bei meinen spinnern, dann kann ich wenigstens das gut. Mit dem Wobblerzeugs komm ich garnicht klar, ich weiss weder wie man sie führt noch wie man nen biss erkennt etc. damit warte ich also lieber noch ne weile|rolleyes



XD und wenn ich so nen Fisch fangen würde wüsste ich mal nicht das es nen rapfen wäre, ich glaube ich muss mir mal die heimischen fischarten durchschauen!



So jetzt gehts 4 Tage an die our! mal schaun was da geht^^ hab nur ne rutenspitze von nem meter mit bissle schnur und das wichtigste halt^^


----------



## spusi_ (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nabend zusammen,

also ich bin erst seit heute hier angemeldet,
ich hab im sinn,mal so von nittel aufwärts,auf zander zu gehn.
kann mir jemand sagen ob die richtung gut ist,oder eher so in mertert,die richtung.
ab wo darf man vor und hinter der staustufe in wellen angeln?
hab da letzte woche jemand direkt hinter der mauer angeln sehn,dacht da wär es verboten!?;+

grüße christian


----------



## bflow (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

war heute wieder an der mosel, einigermaßen erfolgreich!

hab morgens einen barschschwarm erwischt und gleich in kurzer zeit 5 barsche verhaftet(zwischen 19 und 23cm)!

dann war nichts mehr mit aktivem angeln(spinnern und co.) also hab ich ein bisschen plumpsangeln gemacht und hatte auch gleich einen biss jedoch hab ich den versemmelt dann gleich noch einen und den hab ich dann wieder versemmelt! als ich dann zum dritten mal nen biss hatte hab ich dann gut aufgepsst und schwups hab ich meinen ersten aal gefangen(65cm)! wieder eine premiere für mich!:vik:

werde am mittwoch wider ans wasser gehn und diesmal würde ich gerne endlich einen von den riesigen rapfen die ich öfter sehe verhaften! kann mir dafür jmd. ein paar tipps geben? hab bisher beim spinnern noch keinen an den haken gekriegt!:c

mfg flo


----------



## bflow (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier ist ja alles tot! wo seid ihr denn alle? sagt bloß ihr verbringt alle soviel zeit am wasser, dass ihr keine zeit mehr habt hier was zu schreiben?!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich bin endlich wieder zuhause! 

@bflow petri zu deinem schönen aal!

Also die our ist jetzt mein absoluter lieblingsfluss, auch wenn ich keine zeit hatte darin zu angeln, fasziniert mich dieser Fluss extrem! Die Farbe des Wasser ist nicht grün wie sauer und mosel sondern schön dunkel bis fast schwarz teilweise.
Wir waren mit der Gruppe (kolonie) in der Rackésmillen in Aischer. Da hab ich dann die kleine stauwand der mühle runtergekurbelt und den bach aufgestaut, ich hatte leider keine angelrute dabei, da ich die net mitnehmen durfte, da ich mich aber davon nicht aufhalten lasse, habe ich halt ne spule mit schnur mitgeneomen und das wichtigste wie haken und paar twister kunstmaden blei etc. 

Hab mir dann mit nem stock und nem bohrer und sektkappe ( als beringung) eine art fliegenrute gebastelt mit der ich gut 10-20m werfen konnte. Also dann 3 würfe gemacht und schon der erste biss, ne Bafo von 37cm. hab sie natürlich schonend zurückgesetzt. In den nächsten Tage noch 2-3 Bafos an der stelle.

Dann bin ich etwas runtergegangen und hab dort ne stelle gefunden wo ein minibach der vorher abgeleitet wurde um als Kuhtränke zu dienen in den Bach reinläuft und an dieser stelle ziemlich breit wird. Dann Hab ich mit nem kumpel dort mit steinen sand und allem möglichen diesen einlauf für Fische versperrt. Dann hatt mein Kumpel den Hauptbach wieder gestaut und das Wasser aus der Tränke wurde dann ausgesogen und an den steinen tummelten sich kleine barben so um 30cm, nen kleinen hecht hab ich dann da auch gefangen. Hab alles schonend zurückgesetzt und die wiederhaken hatte ich vorher abgebrochen um die Fische zu schonen.

Das waren meine 4 schönen Tage im Eisleck!#h

P.S. Hatte auch ne premiere, hab nen stein gefangen x) hab sogar n beweisfoto!!


----------



## bflow (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

ich bin wieder zurück! war jetzt 2 tage an der mosel und ich muss sagen es war besch....!
sehr starke strömung und trübes wasser! hab nicht mal nen barsch gefangen, es ging wirklich gar nichts! heute nachmittag hat sich die lage gebessert musste aber gehn!
ich hoffe ihr hattet mehr erfolg!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab mir heute mal nen fliegenset besorgt, bissle damit rumspielen x)

Ich werde am sonntag warscheinlich in winscheringen angeln gehn an nem vereins gewässer, kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2570628&postcount=1567 War eben auch nochmal an den Grenzgewässern, klappt nach einem Jahr Pause an den Grenzgewässern  ja doch noch


----------



## Schuhamhacken (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo-zanderkönig sehr schön, petri!

So morgen mach ich im angelcenter nen großeinkauf!
Dazu habe ich noch die ein oder andere Frage: ich wollte mir ne neue rolle und neue schnur kaufen für meine leichte spinnrute ( 5-25g wurfgewicht). Ich möchte mal ne anständige rolle die geschmeidig läuft. was könntet ihr mir raten soll ich kaufen? Und für die Schnur eher ne dünne geflochtene ( so 0.08) oder eher monofile schnur ( Durchmesser+ Tragkraft= keine Ahnung)

Dann kauf ich mir noch die Feder Rute und ne Red arc rolle dafür!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also im Angelcenter bekommste eh nix, also für die Rute eine 10200 Arc und für die Feeder eine 10400 Arc.

Geflochtene oder Mono kommt drauf an, was du fischen willst. Wenn du Gufi und Twister einsetzt ist geflochtene Muss ansonsten reicht Mono...


----------



## bflow (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

@flo-zanderkönig

petri zu dem rapfen! ich beneide dich!

themawechsel:

ich war heute wieder an der mosel!
nachdem ich die letzten zwei tage ne dicke pech sträne hatte konnte es heute nur besser werden und so war es auch!

hab um die zwanzig barsche gefangen und dabei meinen PB auf 25cm gesetzt! der kleine hatte sich wohl überschätzt!
außerdem konnte ich noch drei döbel verhaften(34cm, 36cm, 40cm) der 34er ist mir leider vor dem fotomachen entwischt und zurück ins wasser gehopst!

bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen fängen von heute und trotzdem ärgert es mich, dass ich keinen rapfen erwischen konnte, hab nicht mal einen gesehen! naja man kann ja nicht alles haben. für den rapfen muss ich halt noch üben und mich mehr anstrengen!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habe jetzt ja wieder einen Grenzgewässerschein, hole dich mal mit, dann fangen wir mal einen 

Mit ~65cm kein Riese, aber nach einem Jahr abstinenz doch schon sehr nett, bei einer Stunde fischen, nicht geschneidert zu haben


----------



## bflow (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo

"schon sehr nett"??? ich würde mich auf den kopf stellen um einen zu fangen!
und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass angeln wie fahrradfahren ist, wenn mans einmal kann dann verlernt man es nie!:m

du weist ja wie du mich findest ich geh gerne mal mit(alleine angeln ist auch nicht gerade immer das gelbe vom ei)!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach all wissen bringt nix, wenn man an einem Tag kein Glück hat die richtige Stelle und Köder zu finden. Und das lernt man eben nur mit der Zeit und Fängen, das wird schon. 

Es kann vorkommen da schleuderst du 8 Stunden die besten Rapfenköder durch die Gegend und neben dir steht ein Opi mit einem 1er Spinner aus der Krabbelkiste und fängt einen Rapfen. 

Ich kann dir auch keine Fanggarantie geben, aber zumindest bisschen wasn an Technik und Stellen erklären

Wenn du einen fängst, ist der Kopfstand aber Pflicht....Ich erinner dich dran


----------



## Schuhamhacken (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow petri sehr schöne ausbeute! 

@flo-zanderkönig
Soll ich dann mal ins Fishingworld nach betebourg fahren?
Und danke für die ersten tipps 
Ich denke ich werde mir ne dünne geflochtene nehmen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> Soll ich dann mal ins Fishingworld nach betebourg fahren?
> *
> Kenne die Auswahl da nicht! Alternative sind die unzähligen Onlineshops im Internet!!!!*
> 
> ...



Siehe oben


----------



## Schuhamhacken (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD schöne Antwort! Ja das mim dünnen geflochtenen kenn ich bereits und daher sollte man zum karpfenangeln keine nehmen um die fische zu schonen.

Leider brauch ich die Sachen sehr schnell, normalerweise bestelle ich auch im inet.




Sound wieder zurück und die geldbörse um 190€ erleichtert, gekauft hab ich ne ron thompson medium feder, als Rolle dafür werd ich ne Freilaufrolle von den karpfenruten nehmen, dann hab ich mir noch nen red arc 10200 für die spinnrute gekauft, noch ne 0.08er geflochtene schnur für drauf und noch eine normale schnur für die ersatzspule. und dann noch einiges an kleinteilen und auch nen chubby (floating 0.5-1.5 glaub ich mal) jo und hier und da noch was x) Ich bin fürs erste mal sehr zu frieden! DeR Red arc ist der hammer, sofort schnur drauf, spinner ran,mit korkenstückern haken verschlossen und mal n paar testschüsse hinterm haus im garten gemacht, xD mein garten hat nicht gereicht sag ich nur dazu!


----------



## bflow (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

welche farbe hat dein chubby?

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne besch***** farbe .... wollte so nen blutroten, hatten aber nur nen bäjen mit streifen und ehm nee ich glaub ich hab den... farbe kann man net richtig beschreiben, eventuel hilft dir das was : 38 truitelle.

Der den ich möchte heißt red craw und nen perch möchte ich auch noch...


----------



## spusi_ (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi zusammen,

ich war heut morgen an der mosel,in wasserbillig,an der betonwand und da wo das hausboot liegt,
ich hab da bis vor kurzem immer was gefangen,
aber jetzt war ich ein paar mal da,und da läuft garnix!
nicht mal nen barsch rausgezogen,und die gingen sonst immer!
hab dann an die sauer gewechselt,aber auch da lief nix,keiner hat was gefangen,(waren viele da am angeln)
gibts da keine fische mehr???

und nochmal ne frage,wie ist das mit der staustufe in wellen?
darf man da jetzt angeln oder nicht?
laut den bestimmungen nicht,aber ich hab da wieder welche gesehn?!


----------



## COPAL1965 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo.....,vor der staustufe am parkplatz darfst du angeln,
das ist kein problem.
da kannste auch mal über nacht angeln,kontrollieren tut da keiner#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aber wenn Jemand kontrolliert wirds teuer

Hast du evtl. mal daran gedacht das die schlechten Ergebnisse an dem Angeldruck liegen, dennen diese Stellen ausgesetzt sind? Pauchal kann man nix dazu sagen, da wir nicht wissen wie und mit was du angelst. Fernanalysen sind hier immer schwer


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also Ich war heute an der Mosel und gab ne premiere für mich und nen kumpel von mir auch. Ich hab nen Schönen 78er wels gefangen, eigentlich ziemlich klein aber für meinen ersten ganz in ordnung^^ mein kumpel hat nen Sonnenbarsch verhaftet, auch sehr schön.

Wie ich den Biss erkannt hab ist ne längere Geschichte ;-)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri aber ziemlich kleine 78cm


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD Danke ja fürn ersten reichts, xD jo so klein das ich nicht gemerkt hab das er dran war, er hat meinen ganzen letzten köfi noch gemütlich gekaut....

Ach und die schwanzflosse geet noch runter bis fast zu meinem elenbogen ;-)


----------



## bflow (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

petri zum wels!
na siehst du deine karpfenrute reicht ja dicke um welse zu verhaften falls du den jetzt mit deiner karpfenrute gefangen hast!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bflow jop hab den mit der leichten 2.5 lbs rute gefangen, die rute hat sich kaum bewegt und der wels hat sich eh nicht wirklich gewehrt hab ihn einfach rausgezogen, gehebel dan eingerollt, er hat nur einmal probiert als er 6-7 meter vor mir übers kraut gezogen wurde wegzuschwimmen aber auch ohne Erfolg^^


----------



## spusi_ (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das kann schon sein mit dem angeldruck,heut morgen war aber auch alles voll,vorallem vom hausboot an aufwärts.
hab mich mit gummifischen versucht,
werd es die tage mal weiter richtung wellen versuchen.
naja wenigstens hab ich in der sauer, beim grungangeln noch 2 stahlvorfächer
gefangen!:m
immerhin!
später hat mir dann ein älterer man der auch da angelte,er hätte mitm lebenden köderfisch ein paar barsche bekommen,muss ich auch ma probieren,

na dann werd ich dem parkplatz mal nen besuch abstatten!:g


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach Mosel war Grausam, angelte anfangs in wincheringen unter der brücke aber keine chance wenn gegenüber nen wettbewerb ist und 100m weit auf beiden seiten der brücke bei nem knall jeder der dort anwesendenden mindestens 10 riesige futterbälle reinwirft...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich möchte nächste woche unbedingt nochmal auf wels gehn. Bflow haste bock mitzukommen? wer noch mit möchte meldet euch! 

Kann mir wer Tipps geben wo ich anständige köfis fengen kann also so 15-20cm ob rotauge,barsch & co?

Wels ist ab jetzt mein Zielfisch, Sind viele da, einfache montur und sehr schön:m

Ach noch ne Frage @ alle die welse gefangen haben, was mach ihr mit den welsen? zurücksetzen? da kam nämlich son junger opa der meinte wenn ich noch einen fang dann soll ich dem wels eins hinter die ohren geben und dann einfach in die hecke werfen... das möcht ich nicht, kann ich auf keinen fall mit meinem gewissen vereinbaren...


@lagos sry hab edit vergessen :-(


----------



## Desperados (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na zurücksetzen was sonst wenn du sie nicht verwerten möchtest, ich hätte dem opa für die tolle einstellung durch die wir heute noch so viel fangen was anderes erzählt und dem eine hinter die ohren gegeben immerhin gibts auch viel zu viele menschen auf der erde .  aber wir sind ja das höchste und beste was es gibt. naja


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jap genau! ich hab dem jungen opa dann auch nicht geantwortet, war mir zu doof.... und denke der cormoran macht mehr schaden als der wels, und noch ist mir das egal, ist halt der lauf der natur und der allerschlimmste ist immer noch der mensch....

Also ich hab bis auf die fälle wo der fisch den haken zu tief geschluckt hat alle fische die ich net brauch schonend zurückgesetzt, und ich denke das sollte man auch machen.

ich denke ich habe selbst viele fehler im umgang mit der natur gemacht, aber die einstellung lebewesen einfach wegzuwerfen wie putzlappen ist fürn ars**...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also setze sie schonend zurück. Ansonsten kannst du sie aber gut verwerten. Geräuchert oder als Filet in Käsekrusten gebacken, echt sehr lecker.

mfg Flo


----------



## **bass** (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

hab mich ne zeit nicht gemeldet da ich ja meistens nur auf der arbeit beim internet sitze 
und hqb ja jetzt ferien, und jetzt geht's erstmal nach italien für ne woche... dann habt ihr ja alle gut gefangen, freut mich. war auch ein paar mal los und hab gut barsche gefangen auf alles was irgendwie wackelt, ob nun chubbys,löffel oder sonstwas, hab letztens auch sehr gut mit softjerks gefangen vor allem die dickeren barsche... sind auf jedenfall sehr viele unterwegs wo wir letztens geangelt haben, glaub nur sie sind etwas mehr in der kurve hochgerückt richtung remich, alles ufernah... deutsche seite ging auch sehr gut hab die strecke von diesem schrotthafen bis zur brücke gegenüber von remich zweimal abgeklopft... hatte sehr viel gefangen von barschen döbel und an einem tag sogar 3 hechte elider war nur ein grösserer dabei, und unter der brücke ist ja nur ein meter wassertiefe aber voller fisch viele rapfen und barsche... also versuchts mal...

hab jetzt auch den schein vom stau gemacht darum wird jetzt wohl öfters der stau abgeklopft...

@schuh am hacken

wels scmeckt lecker wie schon oben erwähnt nur sollte mann villeiht nicht soviel fisch aus der mosel essen vor allem wels und aal... aber ich machs seit 25jahren und bisher leucht ich noch nicht in der nach 

also bis dann


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann schönen Urlaub Maik...

In Italien gibs gute Bassgewässer und auch im Meer nette Räuber


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD jo schönen Urlaub Mike!


Wie stehts kommt morgen noch wer mit angeln? Bflow Ogon-Koi und ich gehn morgen nach stadtbredimus die welse ärgern!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Komme gerade von einer Stunde spontan spinnen, gab 4 Barsche...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und wie groß waren die Barsche?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nich gemessen ~20cm nix besonderes darum auch keine Fotos gemacht...
Für 1 Stunde ganz okay...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop an der sauer hab ich auch meistens so 4-5 stück in der stunde.... ach + - 20er barsche sind schon schön, ideale köfis für morgen ;-)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bärchlein, ab 30cm++ sind es dann Barsche


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD sagt ma sind 30er forellen gute welsköfis?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Weiß garnicht wie es in Luxemburg ist, aber oft ist Edelfisch als Köderfisch verboten.

Mir wären Forellen als Köfi definitiv zu schade.

Fang dir paar Brassen entweder halbiert oder ganz...Die richtige Größe für anständige Welse...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD die forellen aus ollingen sind sicher keine edelfische und wenn du 16€ zahlst und dann 30-40 stück fängst, ist das dann wierklich zu teuer?^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Edelfische unterscheidet sich nicht nach Herkunft, sondern Fischart. Außerdem ist er Gebietsfremd und deshalb sollte er in deinem Magen nicht in der Mosel landen


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja ich esse lieber fisch aus der mosel und leuchte nachts wie n Fisch aus ollingen zu essen! #6

Wie Forelle ist doch nicht gebietsfremd, oder?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Selbst wenn du ein Rotauge aus Olingen hast darfst du damit nicht in der Mosel fischen, das hat was mit der Übertragung von Krankheiten zu tun. Ich habe schon öfter Forellen aus Olingen gegessen und lebe. Und wenn du weißt was in Lux so alles ungefiltert in der Mosel landet, willst du nicht mehr so gerne Moselfisch essen. Sag nur stehen gerade beim Gufinieren an der Mosel als Neben uns aus einem Rohr gerade ein ungefiltertes Geschäft inkl. Klopapier in der Mosel verschwand.... 

Aber da du je eh den Anschein machst, das dich sowas nicht interessierst...Werde ich dann in Zukunft auch Tipps zu Tackle und etc. sein lassen.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD nee jetzt ess ich auch keinen moselfisch mehr, ich ess nur noch Fisch aus Fischbach #6 

Jo das mit den Krankheiten etc ist plausiebel! Kenn ich ja schon vom Aquarium her.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hört sich evtl. in einem Großen Fluss doof an, aber schaue z.B. nach dem Koiherpes in der Donau. Genau wie im Aquarium funktioniert das auch in anderen Gewässer.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kk dann lass ich dass lieber mit dem fremdfisch! 

Hab ehrlich gesagt garnicht soweit überlegt


----------



## bflow (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

ich wünsch dir auch schöne ferien und petri heil!

übrigens kann ich bass's aussagen bestätigen denn genau die selben strecken hab ich auch in letzter zeit durch gemacht und naja ausser den hechten (und rapfen die ich zwar sehen aber nicht verhaften konnte!) kann ich alles bestätigen aber unter der brücke und die ganze strecke auf der deutschen seite scheint an sonnigen und heissen tagen besser zu laufen! da wo wir zusammen waren hatte ich auch letztens nen dicken barsch dran(30-35) der mir dann vor den füssen doch noch ausgeschlitzt ist!:c
heute war ich wieder ein bisschen wobbler und spinner nass machen hab so um die 15 bärschlein verhaftet!#6

mfg flo


----------



## bflow (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute!

ich poste heute einfach mal ein paar fotos von gestern und heute!

PS: sorry für die qualität der bilder, meine mutter brauch die digicam zum arbeiten also gibts nur handyfotos!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja mein lieber Bflow vergiss nicht das du auch noch nen miniwels gefangen hast #g wieder ne premiere für dich x)

Petri nochmal dazu und danke für die köfis auch wenn sie mir keinen wels eingebracht haben!

Ach der kleine hatte genau 30cm^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lol ein Handschuh bei dieser Größe^^


----------



## bflow (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich
@flo

dir fällt aber auch alles auf!

ich hatte noch nie nen wels in der hand und beim ersten aal gabs da ne überraschung(schleimig und eklig) also um überraschungen zu vermeiden hab ich schnell nen handschuh angezogen! hast aber recht das war überhaupt nicht nötig! das foto ist wirklich echt peinlich!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn du einem großen ins Maul  greifts um Ihn zu landen und du nicht die ganze Haut abraspeln willst ist ein Handschuh aber nicht schlecht....


----------



## bflow (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist auch der eigentliche grund weshalb ich immer nen handschuh dabei hab!
sag, kann man mit einem handschuh auch einem hecht ins maul greifen oder hat da auch ein handschuh keine chance?!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wieso möchtest du eig. jedem fisch die finger in den mund stecken?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> das ist auch der eigentliche grund weshalb ich immer nen handschuh dabei hab!
> sag, kann man mit einem handschuh auch einem hecht ins maul greifen oder hat da auch ein handschuh keine chance?!



Es gibt von Lindy eine Landehandschuh (30€) der ist nahe zu Stich und Schnittsicher. Also reduziert die Gefahr einen Drilling in der Hand zu haben etc. Sehr empfehlenswert. Aber Hechten muss mit mit einer guten Lösezande selten ins Maul fassen...



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> wieso möchtest du eig. jedem fisch die finger in den mund stecken?



Weil, wenn du mir erzählst wie du einen großen Wels von z.b. 1,60m und mehr, anders als mit dem Wallergriff landen willst, ist die Frage geklärt.#h


----------



## bflow (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo

muss mich besser ausdrücken!!

ich wollte wissen ob ich mit einem normalen arbeitshandschuh auch einen hecht, indem ich ihn per maul-kiemengriff nehme, auch landen kann oder muss ich dafür trotzdem nen spezialhandschuh oder nen lipgrip(oder wie die dinger eben heissen) kaufen?!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @flo
> 
> muss mich besser ausdrücken!!
> 
> ich wollte wissen ob ich mit einem normalen arbeitshandschuh auch einen hecht, indem ich ihn per maul-kiemengriff nehme, auch landen kann oder muss ich dafür trotzdem nen spezialhandschuh oder nen lipgrip(oder wie die dinger eben heissen) kaufen?!



Beim Hecht kommt ja nur der Nacken-, Schwanzwurzel- oder Kiemendeckelgriff in Frage. Mache das mit der bloßen Hand oder einem Lindy Landehandschuh, der Arbeitshandschuh hat dazu zu wenig Gefühl, ist an den Fingern zu breit etc. wenn du in die Kiemen kommst ist der Hecht hinüber....

Die Lipgrips sidn so eine Sache, wenn du realesen willst idt das nur der orginale Bogagrip zu empfehlen, da sich die Zangen drehen kann und der Hecht wenn er zappelt sich nicht so leicht verletzt. Die billigen Nachbauten führen da oft zu schweren Verletzungen.

Die 30€ für den Handschuh sind schon gut investiert...
*klick* so schnell kanns gehen


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aua aua aua!!!! hmm jo und wer sagt das ich jemals nen 1,60m wels fange.... kann man die denn nicht mit nem kescher rausnehmen? hab nen riesen karpfenkäscher in gedanken?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> Aua aua aua!!!! hmm jo und wer sagt das ich jemals nen 1,60m wels fange.... kann man die denn nicht mit nem kescher rausnehmen? hab nen riesen karpfenkäscher in gedanken?



Vergiss es...#d 

Wer auf Wels fischt muss auch mit einem großen rechnen...|wavey:

Überleg mal das du gerade im Wasser schwimmst und jemand versucht dich zu Keschern, das passt einfach nicht


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD dem würd ich natürlich den Kescher auseinander nehmen^^ hmmm dann muss ich mir so´n Gaff anschaffen oder wie die heißen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gaff? Wer nutzt heute noch sowas, außer die Hochseefischer in Norwegen?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Upps sry nein Falsches wort, sry hab micht geiirt ist doch n Gripper. ist der hier was? hab da immer nochn guthaben! http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2761_Fishgripper-mit-digitaler-Waage.html


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habe eben was zum Lipgrip geschrieben...


----------



## bflow (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo

danke!

ich werd dann mal in so nen bogagrip oder nen handschuh investieren müssen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Da der Bogagrip über 100€ liegt, allerdings was fürs ganze Leben ist muss man abwägen. Ich würde den Handschuh wählen. 

*Lindy Landehandschuh*


----------



## Schuhamhacken (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schon gut hab nix gesagt 

achja bei der handlandung vom wels, da hab ich gehört das es da iergendwie ne stelle sofort hinter der knochenplatte also den Zähnen geben wenn man da reingreift dann bewegen sie sich kaum mehr, ist das wahr?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, es gibt auch keine andere Möglichkeit Ihm ins Maul zu greifen!!!


----------



## bflow (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin gerade von ner spinntour zurück und muss sagen, dass ich so langsam verzweifele!
ich mache 1-2km strecke, falle vor schreck fast ins wasser weil ein riesen döbel am ufer aus dem wasser springt und fange schluss endlich nur ab und zu mal nen kleinen barsch! hab zwar nen mächtigen biss auf meinem squirrel gehabt hab aber wegen dem schock vergessen sofort an zu schlagen! naja, hoffentlich wirds bald besser! ich glaub ich werde demnächst mal nen ansitz machen und ein madenbündel+köfi auf grund legen! muss mir vor der nächsten spinntour sowieso erst neue kunstköder kaufen, hab nämlich die meisten in der mosel versenkt!

wer lust hat demnächst mal nen ansitz zu machen der kann/soll sich melden(alleine plumpsangeln wird schnell langweilig)!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also Plumpsangeln bin ich immer dabei ;-) besonders auf wels oder karpfen! 

Aber erst ab nächster woche denn ich muss noch arbeiten und am sonntag geh ich nach Fischbach wieder n paar super leckere qualitativ hochwertige regenbogenforellen fangen und vieleicht bekomm ich sogar ne 3kg lachsforelle an den haken x) 

Kann mir wer nen tipp geben wie ich nen karpfen fangen kann ohne lange anzufüttern etc. also ködervorschlag?


----------



## bflow (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bin zwar kein profi aber ich glaube das wird nicht möglich sein! da müsstest du schon sehr viel glück haben!

Wann und wo der ansitz stattfinden soll ist mir eigentlich egal!
hat denn sonst keiner mehr lust angeln zu gehn?!?!?!?

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

xD naja also wenn wir in stadtbredimus nahe der auberge mit Schwimmbrot angeln, dann wird es sicher mehr als ein Karpfen ;-)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schuhamhacken schrieb:


> xD naja also wenn wir in stadtbredimus nahe der auberge mit Schwimmbrot angeln, dann wird es sicher mehr als ein Karpfen ;-)



Will dir ja nicht die Euphorie nehmen. Aber auch da wo es viel Brot im Wasser gibt, ist ein Fang nicht garantiert...

Einfacher Weg ohne großartig anzufüttern ist die Matchrute. Einfach ein Wurm/Mais mix anbieten. Hier hast du Chancen auf Karpfenbeifang, fängst aber zumindest andere Weißfische wenn der Karpfen nicht will, aber eher was für Sauer und stehende Gewässer....

mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> hat denn sonst keiner mehr lust angeln zu gehn?!?!?!?
> 
> mfg flo


 
würde gerne mitkommen muss aber Samstag morgen an die Mecklenburger Seenplatte an ein Haus am See fahren :vik:
Ich wünsche euch trotzdem ein paar dicke Fische und bin demnächst auch mal wieder dabei

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

na dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß!

@flo

hast du denn keine lust mal mit zu kommen?

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo danke fürn tipp! 
Ach bflow versteht was ich meine, da sind ka wieviele döbel und fette karpfen drin, nur darf man da garnicht angeln was mich ziemlich nervt, wird aber schon seinen Grund haben!!
@ronny, erstmal viel spass! und plumpsangeln werden wir eh auf ende nächster woche verlegen da ich dann auch selbst nicht da bin!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich mit, gehe zu 99% zwar nur noch Spinnfischen, aber ich mache dann nochmal die Matchrute und Feeder fertig...


----------



## bflow (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo

mach dir da mal keine sorgen, ich hab meine spinnangel immer dabei!
ich hatte halt ziemlich pech bei den letzten spinntouren deswegen wollte ich mal plumsangeln um nicht die motivation zu verlieren!
ich geh morgen sowieso mal alleine nen ansitz machen und wenn du dann zeit und lust hast können wir auch gerne ne spinntour machen! da ich nämlich so oft spinnen war weiss ich auch jetzt besser welche meine probleme sind und kann auch dementsprechend die richtigen fragen stellen!
ich bin immer noch der meinung, dass ich lieber spinn- als plumsangeln mache und bin ganz heiss darauf was von den profis zu lernen! und schuhamhaken sicher auch!

also sag einfach bescheid, ich hab nämlich ferien und hab fast immer zeit!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Flo,

du hast Post


----------



## Schuhamhacken (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow klar hab ich bock von den profis zu lernen, die frage ist nur ob die profis mir was beibringen möchten^^

Hmm plumpsangeln auch nur noch auf wels, spinnen intressiert mich auch momentan mehr!

Ich hab mal ne Frage an alle gufinator-pros! kann mal einer von euch an iergend nem abend an den echternacher see kommen und mal probieren einen der riesen Zander zu fangen? sind riesige drin, Bflow kanns bezeugen! und hab jetzt auch gehört von nem kontrolleur wann und wo die am besten beißen! würde sogar einen tagesschein fürn nen gufinator sponsorn weil ihr ja nicht so überzeugt vom see seit! 

Hab noch nie jemanden beim gufinieren geshn würd mich sehr intressieren auch wenn´s noch weit über meinen momentanen fähigkeiten liegt!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich weiß was in dem See lauert


----------



## Schuhamhacken (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meinste das positiv oder negativ? ;+


----------



## bflow (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

ich war heute wieder ein bisschen an der mosel!
erst war ich ein bisschen spinnfischen und hab nen 37er döbel und ein paar kleine barsche gefangen!

hab heute auch wieder diesen monster rapfen gesehen, der ist wieder vor meinen füssen vorbei geschwommen! später hab ich dann noch ne stelle gefunden an der 4-5 wirklich große döbel rumschwammen aber von denen wollte auch keiner beissen!

dann hab ich noch ein bisschen plumsangeln gemacht und ich glaube, dass ich 1-2 bisse hatte die aber sehr vorsichtig waren! gefangen hab ich aber ausser den paar barschen und dem döbel der auf nen squirrell gebissen hatte nichts mehr!

mfg flo

ps: sorry für die qualität der fotos, hatte die digicam vergessen!


----------



## bflow (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin grade vom angeln zurück!
heute bin ich fast ausgeflippt!

ich stand da und hab meinen spinner durchs wasser gezogen und wie immer ein paar kleine barsche gefangen! plötzlich sehe ich wie einige meter vor mir ein fisch wie verrückt dauernd aus dem wasser springt! ich hab nen kleinen gelben popper dran gemacht und ihn einfeach über die stelle an der der fisch radau machte geworfen und mit ruckartigen bewegungen eingezogen! es hat kaine 2 sekunden gedauert und schon hat es geknallt und ich dachte endlich mein erster rapfen! aber der fisch blieb ganz ruhig also hab ich langsam eingekurbelt, plötzlich sehe ich, dass es ein döbel ist aber ein ganz großer, ich ziehe ihn weiter ans ufer und plötzlich macht er einen gewaltigen ruck und weg! der fisch und der popper samt wirbel waren weg! ich hätte weinen können! furchtbar!
:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c

ich hoffe ihr hattet mehr erfolg als ich!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:vik: Jetzt gehts loooooos :vik:


----------



## bflow (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes!geil!|bigeyes|bigeyes

ich beneide dich!

mfg flo


----------



## goeddoek (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Donnerwetter, Desperados |bigeyes :vik:


Feines Boot #6 Wünsche Dir allzeit gute Fahrt und immer 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel :m


----------



## Desperados (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow und goeddoek , vielen dank  
bin ja echt mal froh das das mit dem Boot so langsam in fahrt kommt  
Ich hoffe ich kann demnächst ein paar tolle storys veröffentlichen.
petri @all , man hört sich


----------



## goeddoek (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich kann demnächst ein paar tolle storys veröffentlichen.




Ich bitte darum :m


----------



## Lago (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So...sitze gerade am Swimmingpool am Wlanpoint von unserer Anlage hier, wie einige wissen bin ich ja im Moment im Urlaub in Südfrankreich, leider fahren wir am Freitag schon wieder heim.
*
Hatte mich im Vorraus ein Wenig informiert, was das Angeln in der Gegend hier so betrifft, und mich dann entschlossen, auf Schwarzbarsche (Die Franzosen sagen " Black Bass", wie die Amis) zu angeln. Alle anderen Fischarten gibt es ja schließlich auch in der Mosel, nur die schönen Bass nicht.*

Da ich mit meinen Eltern im Urlaub bin, und wir nur das "Familienauto" haben, war ich zeittechnisch etwas eingeschränkt, sodass ich entweder nur abends oder morgens angeln fahren konnte.

*Der von mir ausgewählte See (es gibt noch viele weitere in der Gegend) war ca. 1 Kilometer lang und mehrere hundert Meter breit. Optimal wäre hier natürlich ein Boot oder Belly-Boat gewesen, jedoch habe ich sowas aufgrund meines bisherigen Budgets noch nicht (aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden, da meine Ausbildung jetzt anfängt) und so musste ich mich mit dem Angeln vom Ufer zufrieden geben.*

Während meines ersten Besuches am See sah ich sofort mehrere Fische an der Oberfläche rauben, was vermutlich Schwarzbarsche waren. Es war früh am Abend und mehr als 30 Grad warm, und alle 20 Sekunden hörte und sah man ein lautes Platsch an der Wasseroberfläche. 

*Da liegt es natürlich nahe es mit Oberflächenködern zu versuchen. Jedoch gestaltete sich das schwieriger als gedacht, und die Fische ignorierten meine Köder. Als ich schon fast aufgeben wollte, attackierte dann doch noch ein Bass meinen Topwaterbait, und ich war glücklich Mein erster Schwarzbarsch!*

Jedoch blieb dies vorerst die Ausnahme, die Fische fanden kein Gefallen an diversen Topwaterbaits. In einem Gespräch mit einem ortskundigen Franzosen, erklärte mir dieser, dass es im Moment etwas schwierig mit den Bass sei, was wohl mit dem schwankendem Wetter zu tun hatte. Der Franzose angelte jedoch auch nur mit Topwaterbaits.

*Infolgedessen entschied ich mich die nächsten Tage die Oberflächenköder beiseite zu legen und es eher am Grund zu versuchen. Texas-Rig sollte das Erfolgsrezept heißen, und so hatten meine neu angeschafften Gummiwürmer endlich ihren ersten Einsatz. Mit Erfolg: Schon nach wenigen Würfen hatte ein gieriger Bass sein Gefallen am T-Rig gefunden. Und es sollte nicht der einzigste bleiben...*

Bezüglich der Größe der Schwarzbarsche: Habe mit dem Franzosen geredet, man kann das nicht vergleichen mit den Bass aus den USA, die werden um Einiges länger, zwar gibt es in Südfrankreich auch noch Größere um die 50cm und länger, aber die sind sehr selten und man muss sie wirklich suchen.
*
naja, vll hab ich irgendwann nochmal die Möglichkeit, vielleicht dann auch mit einem Boot, aber bin zufrieden 
Hier sind noch ein paar Fotos dazu:*


----------



## bflow (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri heil!

super fotos und geile fische!
wünsch dir für die letzten tage urlaub noch viel spass!

mfg flo

ps: das mit der Pn (döbel) werd ich dir heimzahlen!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ also Desperados, schönes Teil, ich denke du kannst auch schon ohne Boot jede menge super stories erzählen#6 

@ Lago petri und sehr schöne Fotos! Sind schon schön die schwarzbarsche! Also an der Listertalsperre soll es ja jede menge davon geben und auch die grösseren solls im biggesee geben hab mich lange beschäftigt damit, wollte da mal hin!

@all weiß wer von euch wo man hier im land fische offiziel messen und wiegen lassen kann? 
Probier mein glück jetzt gerne am welsturnier in der Sauer und das ist schon wichtig! Hat wer von euch auch zu dem turnier genauere Details? Wäre sehr dankbar darüber!! 

Und allen noch ein schönes petri hail!


----------



## bflow (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, jetzt gehts erstmal los an die mosel!!!
ich hoffe, es lohnt sich sich so früh auf den weg zu machen!

mfg flo


----------



## bflow (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so bin jetzt zurück!!
der tag war einigermaßen erfolgreich!
hab 2 barsche und 6 rotaugen gefangen! das größte rotauge hatte 32cm und ich schätze es so auf 400-500gr!


----------



## Lago (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht schlecht, hast mal wieder gut abgeräumt in der masse,
schwimmen die alle wieder? oder haste die mit heim geholt?

hab heute morgen auch noch einen schönen bass auf popper verhaften können...

morgen letzter tag dann nochmal angeln und dann heimfahren


----------



## rhapunzel (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War gestern ab 15.30 hr  noch an der Sauer gewesen, wo das Wasser ruhiger lief. Mein erster Gedanke war - angeln auf Barben und Nasen, was aber vollends missglückte (kein Biss).
Also habe ich das angeln umgestellt (von Mais, Maden) auf Wurm und versuchte (wieder einmal) auf Aal zu gehen.

Von Bekannten und anderen Anglern wurde mir zwar bestätigt, dass das Angeln auf Aal nicht so viel bringt in der Sauer - aber meine Ausbeute gestern war mehr wie zufriedenstellend:

- 2 Aale (60cm & 75cm)
- 3 Barsche (der grösste war 25cm)

Alles zwischen 19hr und 23hr!

Petry Heil!


----------



## bflow (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@lago

natürlich schwimmen die wieder!
hab nur einmal einen döbel mitgenommen weil der den haken übelst im auge hatte und fast das ganze auge raus war als ich den haken entfernt hatte und so wollte ich den nicht mehr frei lassen! 

mfg flo


----------



## bflow (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

heute hab ich wieder ne plumsangel-session gemacht!
anfangs sah es sehr schlecht aus. hab an einer stelle +/-2 stunden geangelt aber da war nichts nicht mal ein kleiner biss! dann hab ich meine sachen gepackt und bin 100meter weiter gegangen! dort hab ich dann mit ner rute von 10-30gr WG und +/-5meter mit madenkorb geangelt! habs natürlich weit draussen versucht aber über längere zeit ohne erfolg! dann hab ich einfach mal mit madenkorb und 18er haken(0,08 schnur) ganz nah am ufer geangelt(4-5meter)! erst nach +/-30min hatte ich den ersten biss! ein sehr kurzer aber harter biss, den ich nicht verwerten konnte! hab neue maden drann gemacht und wieder raus damit! nach 10 min hatte ich dann nen häftigen biss und ich hatte gerade noch zeit nach der angel zu greifen! da ich kleine fische erwartete hatte ich die bremse zu und der fisch hat mir noch bevoer ich die bremse öffnen konnte alles abgerissen! so jetzt hab ich ne rute mit 40-90gr WG genommen und nen 16er haken mit 12er schnur dran gemacht!! nach 10 min wieder so ein häftiger biss und obwohl die bremse offen war hat der fisch wieder alles abgerissen! naja also hab ich nen 12er haken mit 16er schnur dran gemacht aber der nächste fisch ist dann ausgeschlitzt! nach 10 min wieder ein biss und diesmal konnte ich den fisch auch ne zeit lang drillen aber der ging ab wie ein rennwagen! und nach kurzer zeit ist die schnur wieder abgerissen! diesmal hab ich mir gedacht: so der nächste entwischt mir nicht also 8er haken mit 22er schnur drauf! nach 10min wieder ein biss und diesmal ging die post ab und nach +/-10min konnte ich endlich den fisch landen der mit viel mühe gerade noch in meinen kescher passte!

das resultat war dann ne 65er barbe die ich ganz grob auf 4kilo schätze!

das war ein tolles erlebnis und das ganze(vom ersten biss bis zur landung der barbe) innerhalb +/-2stunden!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na das hört sich doch sehr geil an, gratuliere  scheinst ja mächtig spass gehabt zu haben  

Ps: noch 5 stunden  yeah baby


----------



## Lago (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wuhu...immom läufts ja wie am fließband bei dir
bin jetzt endlich wieder daheim nach 11 stunden auto fahrt...

wieso 5 stunden gilles?


----------



## bflow (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

ein höllenspass war das! wünsch dir viel spass und hoffe das mit deinem boot alles klapt!

@lago

werde morgen nochmal zur selben stelle gehn, wenn du willst kannst du ja mitgehn!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

4 stunden und 53 minuten dann setz ich mich in mein lieferwagen an dem ich vor einer stunde mein boot angehängt habe, fahre zu mike  und dann gehts ab zum stausee  hardcoreangeln


----------



## Lago (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann mal viel spaß, und macht bilder

aber was denn für ein stausee?


----------



## Desperados (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

esch sauer


----------



## bflow (1. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

da ich ja gestern so erfolgreich war konnte ich es nicht lassen heute wieder an die gleiche stelle zu gehn und siehe da es hat sich gelohnt! diesmal gibts aber keinen roman dazu, nur fotos und fakten!

eine 70er barbe, einen 45er döbel und noch eine knapp 80er barbe!

mfg flo


----------



## Lago (1. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

natoll^^-.-^^

:/:/:/


----------



## Gusti (1. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, könnt Ihr mir vieleicht sagen ob Ihr öfter mal an der Mosel mit Drop Shot Rig angelt und was Ihr da so an Köder befestigt und ob ihr damit viel Erfolg verzeichnet habt. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Fischmaster (2. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lunker City Fin s Fish klappt an der Mosel echt wunderbar .


----------



## Barsch41 (2. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo!
War heute ne runde mit der Spinne an der Mosel unterwegs. Konnte 6 Barsche fangen und 2Stück sind noch vorm Ufer abgefallen. Der größte war 25cm. Gebissen haben die Teile auf 2er Mepps Aglia. In der ersten Zeit lief es nicht besonders, aber dann hatte ich einen 3,5cm Kopyto auf den Drilling gesteckt und dann ging es wesentlich besser. Die Barsche werde ich heute Abend auf den Grill schmeißen.

MfG Lars


----------



## Ronacts (2. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> :vik: Jetzt gehts loooooos :vik:


 mann Gilles das su auch immer übertreiben musst |supergri
na dann mal Petri heil

Gruß Ronny


----------



## saja22 (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben.

Ich bin noch ziemlich ein Anfänger. Würde gerne auf Karpfen in der Sauer angeln. habe glaube ich auch schon eine oder andere gute Stelle gefunden.

Welche Ruten könntet ihr mir da empfehlen? 
Und welche Schnur (hersteller)?
Und weiß einer ob man da gut mit Boilies und Frolic angeln kann oder besser Mais, Brot, Maden...?

Wäre für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!!!

Mfg Alex


----------



## Ronacts (4. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so ich komme gerade von der Mosel zurück und ist heute eigentlich ganz gut gelaufen, ein paar Barsche , ein Döbel und ein Miniaal.
Das alles zwischen 20 und 23 Uhr.

Gruß ronny


----------



## bflow (4. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

hab heute ne angelsession mit ein paar kumpels gemacht! "leider" hab nur ich was gefangen!

einen 75er aal und eine 62er barbe!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (4. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo flo

hast du den aal am Tag gefangen?

Ich ziehe morgen nochmal los 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (5. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

den hab ich gegen 16 uhr gefangen! der hat ganz nah am ufer gebissen!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (6. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey alle,

erstmal möcht ich mich bei bflow entschuldigen, diese woche hat es nicht geklappt... nicht dass ich keine zeit hatte aber hab ja den schein vom stausee gemacht, hab mir dann die mittelsauer etwas genauer angesehen und beangelt... und gleich nach dem dritten einwurf ne bachforelle verhaftet... danach folgten noch vier... und schon war ich infiziert... deshalb ging ich dann noch zweimal los mit mehr oder wenigem gleichen erfolg... bilder werd ich auch noch reinstellen! am samstag zieh ich mit gilles an die mosel und werden versuchen den ein oder anderen wels an nen tintenfisch zu locken... nächste woch ist dann mal wieder ein bisschen moselangeln angesagt (wenn ich zeit hab) meld mich dann auch dass mann mal zusammen losziehen kann!!! heute geht's aber nochmal auf forellenjagd...
bis dann


----------



## Ronacts (7. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geht morgen einer angeln? Mosel?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (7. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

ich geh immer angeln und morgen sicher auch!
da mike und gilles zusammen auf welsjagd gehn könnten wir doch alle zusammen gehn so wie beim letzten mal?!
nur als idee so wir wären ja schon 4 mann! 
und falls nicht dann treff ich mich aber gerne auch mit dir irgendwo an der mosel wenn du willst!

so und jetzt berichte ich noch von den letzten 2 angeltagen!
war mit einem kumpel unterwegs wir haben sowohl spinn- wie auch plumsangeln gemacht jedoch hatten wir beim spinnfischen wenig erfolg, mein kumpel konnte gestern noch nen 23er barsch verhaften! beim plumsangeln konnte mein kumpel vorgestern ne 26er rotauge und ich nen kapitalen aal von 93cm verhaften! gestern konnte mein kumpel dann noch beim plumsangeln nen 76er aal verhaften und ich ging gestern ganz leer aus!

mfg flo


----------



## rhapunzel (7. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> geht morgen einer angeln? Mosel?
> 
> Gruß Ronny



Ich werde nächste Woche öfters an der Mosel sein. Gerne kann man sich dort auch treffen! Einfach bescheid sagen "Wo & Wann" ..

Gruss


----------



## Ronacts (7. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich kann morgen erst gegen 14 Uhr, muss morgen früh noch ein paar Fische räuchern und hätte dann Zeit.
Also sag Bescheid wo wir uns treffen können, ich könnte dann da sein

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (7. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

ich lass dich entscheiden wo wir uns treffen! aber ich würde sagen in wasserbillig da das am nächsten von uns beiden ist und dann können wir ja immer noch wo anders hin!
sag bescheid ob dir das recht ist!
edit: hab gerade gesehn, dass der wetterbericht schlechtes wetter für morgen vorhersagt! also wir könnens ja versuchen. regen ist mir noch egal aber wenns donnerwetter gibt dann ist aber auch bei mir schluss!

war vorhin noch ne weile am wasser und konnte noch nen aal überlisten da aber mein kescher im mülleimer gelandet ist weil er schrott war konnte ich ihn nur mit mühe aus dem wasser ziehen dann hat er sich aber unter den steinen verkrochen und ist dann wieder ins wasser geschlängelt! der hatte so 60-65cm!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (8. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin moin, also mike und ich sind morgen zwar am wasser allerdings vom boot aus. von daher gehts für uns schon mal nicht.
viel erfolg euch 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9 wieviele ihr auch immer sein werdet.


----------



## bflow (8. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

schade! ich wünsch eusch trotzdem viel erfolg, auf dass es besser wird wie letztes WE!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (8. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vielen dank, Es kann nur besser werden


----------



## Ronacts (8. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow 
wie sieht es aus hab gerade erst deine Nachricht gelesen
gehst du heut ans wasser, wenn ja wann und wo?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (8. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

ich geh sicher ans wasser!  wie gesagt können wir uns in wasserbillig treffen!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (8. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

okay machen wir, wann würdest du sagen?
Was ist mit 16 Uhr am Sauerzufluß ist das Okay?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (8. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja ist ok für mich!


----------



## Ronacts (8. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

okay dann bis nachher

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ronacts (9. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bflow und ich waren gestern Abend noch an der Mosel, und obwohl flo im Moment das Glück gepachtet hat, hatte ich an diesem Abend das glücklichere Händchen |supergri

Flo hat ein paar Barsche und ein Rotauge gefangen und mehrere Bisse gehabt aber ich hatte das Glück noch einen Aal mit 85 cm zu fangen. |rolleyes

@bflow

gerne wieder

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (9. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

gerne aber nächstes mal werd ich meine spinnrute nicht mehr leigen lassen!:c

die hab ich nämlich gestern an der stelle wo wir geangelt haben vergessen und ich war heute wieder da aber die war schon weg!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (9. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na so ein Sch... 
ich habe doch aber alles nochmal abgeleuchtet ;+


----------



## bflow (9. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tja das wird mir halt ne lehre sein!


----------



## Desperados (9. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sagt ein Blinder zu dem anderen, hast du das gesehn ??


----------



## Ronacts (9. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

habt ihr denn was gefangen gilles ?


----------



## Desperados (9. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja  Barsche und ne Wels


----------



## Gusti (9. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute, war gestern morgen zwischen 7 und 10 an der Mosel bei Schengen unterwegs. Da ich leider recht wenig Zeit zum angeln habe und mich selbst als blutigen Laien bezeichne war ich sehr angetan von meiner Ausbeute an 4 Barschen gefangen mit 2 Mepps Aglia. 
Habe die Fische gleich wieder zurück in die Mosel damit sie noch kräftig wachsen können .


----------



## Desperados (10. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gratuliere, schöne fische 
in schengen ?? haste kein kleines grünes boot, stark überladen mit 2 mann drauf begegnet ??


----------



## Gusti (10. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Desperados

Hallo, nein habe Euch nicht gesehen. An dem Feldweg wo ich geangelt habe das ist eigentlich schon in Remerschen. Habt Ihr denn viele Fische vom Boot aus gefangen? Hab mal vor ein paar Wochen ein grünes Boot auch morgens früh bei Wellenstein gesehen mit 2 Mann drauf, die haben Fliegenfischen vom Boot aus gemacht.


----------



## *** catch it *** (11. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nabend 

wir waren heute an der mosel, in remich.

haben mit wurm geangelt was aber nicht viel erfolg hatte, 1 mini wels.

haben uns dann ein paar kleine fische geangelt um mit nem köfi unser glück zu versuchen.

und was soll ich sagen: ein wels von 132 cm länge 

photo kann ich leider net präsentieren aber ein video mit dem ende des drills dem ausmessen sowie dem wiedereinsetzen des wallers.

video werden wir morgen resp. übermorgen hochladen und es euch dann hier mal zeigen 

übrigens waren wir auf aal bzw auf zander aus und net auf waller


----------



## **bass** (11. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin, moin wie versprochen gibt's ein paar bilder erst mal von der mittelsauer... habmich da letzte woche richtig ausgetobt und ging auch nie als schneider nach hause, was mir am besten gefiel war dass mann eben mal andere fische fängt als in der mosel, nebn ein paar seeforellen gabs die bachforellen natürlich auch döbel und was nen heiden spass machte waren die barben die sich am wobbler vergriffen... köder waren die chubbys, squirrel und einige forellen auf streamer und natürlich ein paar döbel auf trockenfliege...


----------



## **bass** (11. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und weiter


----------



## **bass** (11. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und weiter im spiel aber jetzt mosel, ein bisschen was vom softjerken, und natürlich von der bootstour mit gilles... fängig waren tieflaufende wobbler sogar schon etwas grössere modelle nicht der chubby ; ) und einige auf dropshot mit etwa 50 barschen war der tag ganz ok, ein wels kam auch noch dazu (kleiner) und ich hatte einen abriss, und jetzt schwimmt irgendein grossvieh mit meinen squirrel dd im maul durch die gegend...


----------



## **bass** (11. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bilder


----------



## bflow (11. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

man da dachte ich meine letzten fänge wären eindrucksvoll und so aber jedesmal wenn ihr fotos posted dann kann hier jeder andere einpacken! von euch kann man sich wirklich ne menge abgucken! würde gerne mal wieder mit euch ans wasser!

mfg flo


----------



## Fischmaster (11. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schöne Fänge #6

Ich würde gern mal ne Bachforelle fangen, wo hab ich die besten Chancen ?


----------



## Gusti (11. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mein Glückwunsch zu den Super Fischen  die  Ihr da geangelt habt. Ich wollt ich könnt sowas. Da muss ich noch sehr viel lernen.... Echt toller Fang. #6


----------



## Ronacts (11. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann mal Petri  zu den Fängen.

gruß Ronny


----------



## Sala (12. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

war gestern mit einem Freund an die Mosel! Für mich war es überhaupt auch das erste mal, dass ich an der Mosel, respektiv an einem Fluss geangelt habe.
Geangelt haben wir zuerst in Wormeldange ab 3 Uhr , dort wo die Weinkellerei ist. Naja aber ausser einigen Lauben, fingen wir rein garnix!#c
Ob es an der Stelle oder an uns lag, kann ich nicht sagen, obwohl ich eher das zweitere glaube!:q:q:q
Jedenfalls gegen 9 Uhr gaben wir es auf und beschlossen noch unser Glück mit der Spinnrute zu versuchen. Wir fuhren also nach Mertert. Geangelt haben wir nur mit Spinnern und konnten so dann doch noch einige schöne Barsche überlisten, die uns den Angeltag gerettet haben.:vik:


----------



## Desperados (12. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo  ja ja die guten Barsche, die retten einem des öfteren den Tag  aber sala ich hoffe du meintst 15 bis 21 uhr  um 3 uhr morgens kannste nämlich gar nix fangen, da dürfen die laut gesetzt noch gar nicht anbeissen  .
@catch it , macht spass so nen wallerchen ne  hoffe ich krieg demnächst mal nen richtig grossen ans band.
@bflow, halt dich mal bereit für diese woche kann sein dass mike und ich uns noch bei dir melden. 
@bass --> *it's not only the tackle, it's the people!!!*  , gefällt mir es sei denn es hängt alles an einem dämlichen illex squirrel 67 dd  du sack ;-) und da denkt man man hätte so langsam von allem ein bisschen was :-(  
Morgen shopping hehe das wird lustig, ( arme visakarte ) 
Achja, warte seit 2 wochen auf meine bestellung bei camo-tackle gestern mal angeschrieben, die sofort bei dhl nachgefragt und was kommt dabei raus die säcke bei dhl haben das packet versoffen :-( ( war bestimmt wieder so ein student lol )
und was machen die von camo-tackle da geht doch glatt noch am gleichen tag ein neues packet für mich raus was ich mit etwas glück noch am freitag erhalte.
Dafür mal einen riesen dank an die leute von camo-tackle.
so leute, ich wünsch euch was, guten abend gute nacht.


----------



## Desperados (12. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier noch schnell ein paar fotos, die barsche wurden am samstag in der Mosel gefangen,Bachforelle in der mittelsauer,:g spinnfischen mit 2 (zwei) Ruten, ja es ist möglich:g


----------



## Desperados (12. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Wobbler hab ich zuviel, respektiv doppelt. Storm, spro und 5 oder 6 rapala's

Falls jemand interesse hat ich weiss hier ist kein bieteforum aber dennoch, ich hätte so an 40 € gedacht.

das ergibt ungefähr 3,076923076230769230769230769231 € pro wobbler


----------



## rhapunzel (12. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Noch was anderes, sofern es einzelne Personen von Euch unbekannt sein sollte (betrifft die Mosel):
http://www.volksfreund.de/extra/hintergrund/Hintergrund;art159212,2148281
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/-/id=122144/nid=122144/did=4942420/tamol9/index.html
http://www.volksfreund.de/storage/m..._16.pdf?fCMS=f9f7ece2317ca6199462b766a994bfe6

Gruss


----------



## Sala (13. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

klar, hab schon 15-21 uhr gedacht. Von 3-9 hab ich wohl noch geschlafen|supergri


----------



## Ronacts (15. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war gestern Abend nochmal von 19 Uhr bis 23 Uhr raus und konnte kurz vorm dunkel werden noch 3 Barsche erwischen.
Auf Grund ging garnix.

Gruß Ronny

@mike und gilles
ich hoffe bei euch lief es besser


----------



## Desperados (15. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nö


----------



## Sala (15. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

meine frage gehört wohl nicht in den thread, aber da viele hier in der Mosel fischen und die bedingungen dort kennen, hoffe ich dass ihr mir helfen könnt?

Hab bis dato keine sehr guten Ruten zuhause liegen und wollte mir jetzt mal eine etwas bessere Rute zulegen.

Bis jetzt hab ich nur mit Spinnern gefischt und will mich aber  jetzt langsam an das fischen mit Gummis ranwagen. Hab dabei ans texas und carolina rig gedacht? Angeln will ich auf Barsch.

Hab also versucht mich im Internet schlau zu lesen, aber nachher war ich nur noch verwirrter und unschlüssiger. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich mit einer Rute für die genannten Rigs auch eventuell kleinere Wobbler führen?? #c Es wäre nämlich schon nett eine Rute zu finden die nicht nur für einen Einsatzzweck zu gebrauchen ist, hauptzweh sollten aber die Rigs sein. Da ich doch noch neu im Angelgeschehen bin, ist es wirklich schwer sich im Rutenwald zu orientieren!|bigeyes

Nach längerem Suchen bin ich dann schliesslich auf die Berkley Pulse Ruten gestossen. Würde diese Rute für meinen Zweck geeignet sein? Wenn ja, stellt sich mir ein anderes Problem. Welches Wurfgewichtsklasse der Rute wäre am besten? Als Rolle hab ich an ne Red arc gedacht? Hab an die 5-20 oder die 7-30gr gedacht mit einer 10200er Rolle.

Was denkt ihr, wird das klappen oder wäre eine andere Rute oder Rolle besser geeignet?|kopfkrat

Ich weiss das sind jetzt viele Fragen, aber hoffe auf eure Hilfe und Verständnis und hoffentlich einige Antworten.


----------



## bflow (15. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@sala

also ich würde dir ja gerne helfen aber ich muss selbst immer solche fragen stellen denn bei der großen auswahl verlier ich auch immer die orientierung und ich hab selbst nicht soviel ahnung vom tackle! da muss dir jmd anderes helfen!

mfg flo


----------



## Sala (15. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@blow

danke fürs mitfühlen! wenigstens einer der micht versteht!:m 
Ist halt schwer sich ein Urteil zu machen wenn man noch nicht die nötigen Kenntnisse übers Tackle hat. Darum frag ich mal lieber diejenigen die was davon verstehen, bevor ich irgendein Fehlkauf mache.

|wavey:


----------



## Desperados (16. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

berkley pulse kenn ich nicht aber wenn dann die -->*Länge : 1,90 m Wurfgewicht 05-20g , 2 teilig, 632M Spin, 101g !!!TPL:102cm*

*die hier fische ich --> http://www.pezonetmichel.com/de/article/invitation-sg-feeling.152.html*

*mit der red arc machste absolut nix falsch habe selbst die eine oder andere davon*


----------



## Sala (16. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die Antwort!

Die P&M sieht ja auch gut aus. Und bei der Pulse wäre die 5-20gr also ausreichend. Ich werde wohl noch etwas überlegen müssen, sag aber dann bescheid für was ich mich entschieden habe.#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich würde für die Rigs eine Rute von 2,10m wählen. Die Zupfer fallen zu 90% mit gehobener Rute aus, und du hast auch keine zu lange Rute wenn du mal ein Wobbler nach unten hin twitchst.

Ich habe hier noch eine Pezon et Michel Specialist Softbait rumliegen, mit der war ich nur zwei mal kurz zum Test am Wasser. Also wenn du sie mal befummeln willst bescheid sagen, sicher eine Alternative.


----------



## **bass** (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

hab mal wieder was zu erzählen...
@ronacts
es gab nur ein paar barsche auf dropshot...

gestern waren wir ja an der mosel in frankreich unterwegs, und konnten auch einige fänge verbuchen, mit denen wir nicht wirklich gerechnet hatten...
kurz vorm kraut konnten wir einige barsche und döbel verhaften, aber was dann in einem hafen abging müsste mann schon sehen um es zu glauben... erst fingen wir ein paar zander, davon die meisten auf wobbler in 1,5m wasser, ien paar gingen dann auch noch auf gummi... danach hörten wir es richtig krachen auf dem wasser, und da dort karpfenangler saßen dachten wir erst es wären karpfen die am futterplatz rollen, aber es sollte anders kommen... es fiel uns nämlich auf dass dort auch jedesmal die lauben mit aus dem wasser sprangen, also war der erste gedanken dann auch rapfen!!! und vom platschen her müssten es richtig dinge dinger sein und so war es! also oberflächenköder ran und go... der rest war einfach nur eine geile angelei die rapfen raubten manchmal gleich neben dem boot, mein sammy bekam nach dem dritten fisch jedesmal die haken aufgebogen, gebrochen sogar wirbel wurden gebrochen... und glaube die redarc braucht gleich ne revision die bremsen haben nämlich so richtig gelitten:m es gab auch einige fehlattacken, und einige gingen kurz vor der landung verloren dabei auch den grössten den wir dran hatten... aber genug erzählt hier sin die bilder


----------



## **bass** (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und weiter


----------



## **bass** (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

usw...


----------



## **bass** (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

usw...


----------



## **bass** (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hhätte gerne noch weitere fotos gezeigt geht aber irgendwie nicht, also kurzfassung, etwa 20 barsche, glaub 7 zander 11 rapfen 60-70cm und 2 döbel wenn ich mich irgendwo geirrt habe wird gilles das schon richten ; )


----------



## Pawitlu (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
Barsche sind immer toll. Ich angele schon seit 25 Jahren in Luxemburg und lebe auch dort. Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, zahlreiche Infotexte über das Angeln rund um Luxemburg ins Netz zu stellen, die laufend ergänzend werden  unter der Adresse: 

http://angeln.suite101.de/article.cfm/der_herbst_gehoert_den_spinnanglern

Ein weiterer Hinweis: der Echternacher See ist wieder eröffnet dank eines neuen Pächters!

Beste Grüsse und Petri Heil aus Luxemburg


----------



## bflow (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ desperados & bass

ihr könnt es ja wirklich nicht lassen uns alle fische aus der mosel weg zu fischen!

dickes petri

ich war heute auch wieder los! hab mal wieder mein glück ein bisschen mit gufis versucht um halt erfahrungen zu sammeln und siehe da ich hatte sogar 2 bisse die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte weil ich vor staunen und schreck nicht gleich angehauen hab! für mich war das aber schon sehr erfolgreich das heisst ich mache nicht alt zu viel falsch wenn ich es schon fertig bringe nen zander zum biss zu verleiten!
ich versuchs morgen vllt nochmal!

hab aber auch noch ein bisschen meine neuen wobbler getestet! die laufen zwar sehr geil konnte aber heute leider nix mit ihnen fangen! ein kumpel von mir hat mit nem kleinen twister noch nen 23er barsch gefangen und ich hatte noch einen an der plumsangel! dann konnte ich aber noch erfolgreich eine 62er barbe verhaften!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So maln schönes Petri an alle, ich sehe ihr habt gut gefangen in der letzten zeit!

Ich hatte keinen pc mehr für 2 wochen deshalb grade mal die letzten seiten mal durchgeschaut:m

Natürlich war ic auch noch oft Fischen, halt das übliche barsch und döbel! Eine Premiere gabs aber wieder hab an einer stelle 2 Bafos mit 1er mepps überlistet waren zwar mit 20 cm zu klein hab sie auch zurückgesetzt aber gab halt ne neue erfahrung:vik:

Morgen gehts wieder an die Sauer probier mal dropshot, hab mich jetzt seit wochen dareingelesen und möchte es mal probieren... ich wage mich auch solangsam mal an die Gufies, sollte das nix werden nehm ich einfach mein neues sortiment an löffeln und wobblern in gebrauch. 

Ich wollte diese woche auch eventuel mal wieder an die mosel gehn, hat wer Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## reiheramdeich (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:m Hi und hallo, wollte auch demnächst an die Mosel. Wann und wohin gehst Du denn? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.:vik:


----------



## Schuhamhacken (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wollte mal nach mertert/grevenmacher, hab kein bock mich wieder nach statdbredimus fahren zu lassen meine eltern finden es nicht mehr lustig 3 stunden zu fahren fürn hin und rücktransport...

Und denke mal der Bflow wird auch dabei sein, der ist immer dabei^^


----------



## Lago (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

soweit ich weiß wollte flo also bflow morgen nach grevenmacher gehen, kannst ihn ja mal frage, er wird sicher mit dir gehen, von ihm kannst du auch jede menge lernen


----------



## Schuhamhacken (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jap was plumpsangeln angeht sehr sehr sicher x)

Nee morgen geh ich an die sauer oder jenachdem wer weiß^^

Also hab ganz vergessen beim köfiangeln gabs weitere neuheiten wie elritze und schneider (flusslaube glaub ich, die sind auch ganzjährig geschützt) die ich aber schonend zurückgesetzt hab ;-)


----------



## bflow (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

also angeln geh ich morgen schon aber wohin das weis ich noch nicht! beibringen? also ich kann dir zeigen wie man ne laufbleimontage macht, ne menge maden an den haken macht, das ganze ins wasser schmeisst und wartet! mehr mache ich auch nicht!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich machs ja auch so^^ der unterschied ist nur das du was fängst und ich nicht^^ das einzige beim plumpsangel war bis jetzt mein mittelkleiner wels ;-)

Hmm nee lass mal lieer net morgen gehn hast du übermorgen auch noch zeit? wollte morgen auf forelle gehn!


----------



## bflow (17. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tja dann musst du halt ne bessere stelle finden und geduld haben! ich kann/will dir da nicht helfen! ich könnte dir nur die stellen zeigen an denen ich gefangen hab aber das ist dann auch zu leicht ich hatte vielleicht glück hab meine stellen aber trotzdem selbst gefunden! du musst es halt weiter versuchen! hast ja meine nummer wenn du unbedingt mit gehn willst ruf einfach an ich bin fast jeden tag am wasser!

mfg flo


----------



## Fischmaster (18. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo.
Kann mir bitte einer eine gute Stelle für Forellen an der Sauer verraten ich würde so gerne mal ne Bachforelle oder Regenbogenforelle fangen


----------



## Desperados (18. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein !


----------



## Schuhamhacken (18. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Fishmaster nee sry ich geb meine stellen ungern preis hab ja gesehn was es bringt hier die guten stellen zu schreiben...

Hab heute nur ne 27er bafo mit löffel beim ersten wurf überlisten können sonst gabs nix

Aber morgen warscheinlich gehts an die gleiche stelle da wimmelts von döbeln(30-60er) barben(30-80er) und forellen( 20- 50er) und Barsche um die 30 rum. hab die stelle leider erst beim weggehn gesehn nd hat mich ziemlich geärgert das ich nicht länger bleiben konnte 

Bflow was gabs den bei dir heute?

Achja ist das mindestmaß der Bafos 25 oder 30cm?


----------



## Desperados (18. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|peinlichnee sry ich geb meine stellen ungern preis *hab ja gesehn was es bringt hier die guten stellen zu schreiben|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|laola:*

*Ich lach mich kaputt*

|closed:


----------



## Schuhamhacken (18. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab mal von der bollendorfer stelle geschrieben, da kommt man nicht mehr ans wasser ist alles voll nur weil ich n paar leuten da gesagt hab das ich da 5 barsche hatte, war vorn paar tagen mal dahin schauen und die stelle an der ich war wird immer noch stark befischt....


@fishmaster ich geb dirn tipp die strecke echternach - bollendorf sollte für forelle gut sein hab selbst heute auf der strecke gefischt gab zwar nur ne 27er aber immerhin

@Desperados danke für den netten post ;-)


----------



## flusskrebs (18. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Herzliches Hallo!

Ich war erstaunt und sehr erfreut hier einen sooo langen und gut frequentierten Thread zu den Gewässern vor der Haustür zu finden. Super Sache!
Ich habe jetzt viel gelesen und muß mich jetzt doch auch mal kurz melden. 
Dickes Petri an die vielen glücklichen Fänger! 
Ich war hauptsächlich an der Mosel auf Zander fischen. Das auch recht erfolgreich.
Zuletzt war ich am Wochenende 2 Tage an der Sauer. Da allerdings recht erfolglos... ich wollte es mal dort auf Barben probieren. Ich hatte keinen Zupfer an der Feederrute... Das Highlight war dann als so ein Besoffenen-Floß direkt an meiner Angelstelle (gegenüberliegendes Ufer) angedockt ist um dort bis im Wasser Pinkelpause einzulegen. Da standen sie ein paar Meter von meinem Haken in der Sauer direkt vor mir - hat mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes angepißt!
Da bin ich dann halt doch wieder mit dem Spinner los gezogen um die anderen Spinner schnell zu vergessen und die lieben Bärschlein lassen einen ja nicht im Stich - wenn's schon mit den Barben nicht klappt!
So ich freu' mich auf erfolgreichere Geschichten
herzliche Grüße Jens


----------



## Schuhamhacken (18. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Jens na dann mal wilkommen hier!

Recht hast du, die barsche sind immer da#6

Gruß, der oberloser


----------



## Desperados (18. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo flusskrebs und herzlich willkommen on-board.


----------



## bflow (18. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

............#q................

@flusskrebs

herzlich wilkommen on-board!

@all

jaja, mir haben die kleinen barsche heute auch wieder den tag gerettet denn ausser drei barschen gabs heute auch nichts weiteres!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (19. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

glücklich siehst du ja auch nicht unbedingt auf dem ersten foto aus ; )

hab mir gestern mal den stausee angeschaut, fehlen aber bestimmt zwei meter wasser, in bavigne siehts aber gut aus... waren auch zwei fischer angekommen die drei zander und ein hecht hatten... mal schauen

könnte doch sein dass ich morgen etwas zeit habe spinnfischen zugehen, villeicht ist ja jemand von euch irgendwo unterwegs...
schau morgen nochmal rein


----------



## bflow (19. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

es war heiss!!!!! hatte nur wenig lust zum angeln!
ich bin immer unterwegs aber nur an der mosel!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen wollte ich auch mal wieder an die mosel aber keine ahnung wohin


----------



## bflow (19. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@schuhamhaken

mertert/wasserbillig ist immer gut aber wo genau das musst du selbst herausfinden!

mfg flo


----------



## Schuhamhacken (19. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow du musst mir nicht klarmachen das ich die stelle selbst finden muss, ich hab ja nicht um ne stelle gefragt#6


----------



## Gpups (20. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin !
und wieder ein neuling im forum !
ich gehe erst seit ca. 1 monat an die mosel angeln und bin daher noch eher unwissend #c was das gewässer angeht.
@ bass
du hast in deinem ersten beitrag erwähnt, dass
du ausgang schengen mit miniwobbler ganz gute ergebnisse hattest. welches "ende" von schengen meinst du ? richtung frankreich auf höhe der schleuse ?
ich war gestern beim altarm auf höhe der remerschener baggersee. hab 7 kleinere barsche auf nen spinner gr. 1-2 gefangen !!! 
welche plätze kannst du noch empfehlen ? vor allem für zander ?
lg Gpups


----------



## Desperados (20. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin gpups und willkommen an board


----------



## **bass** (21. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey gpups wilkommen erstmal.

in schengen ist es gleich unterhalb der strömung, und etwas weiter wo die autobahnbrücke ist dort sind immer ein paar barsche möglich...

und dann die ewige frage mit den zandern, einen betimmten platz werd ich nicht verraten, du solltest es aber gezielt an schleusen, und an spundwänden versuchen, soviele haben wir ja nicht ; ) aber würde noch einen guten monat abwarten bis sie auch wieder richtig beissen! ansonsten kannst du es wenns dunkel ist mit flachlaufenden schmalen wobblern im flachwasser probieren wo du auch die lauben den ganzen tag über siehst...

so dann leg mal los ; )


----------



## Gpups (21. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke für die tips, bass #6
mir ist schon klar, dass niemand seine "besten" plätze verraten tut was man niemanden auch übel nehmen kann .
ich denke, ich werde morgen in den späten abendstunden mal mein glück versuchen. vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am wasser |wavey:
lg


----------



## Barsch41 (21. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo!
War am Mittwoch Abend mal ne runde an der Mosel, an der Kaimauer in Wasserbillig.
War so zwischen halb und um Zehn. Und zwar wo die Autofähre immer anlegt.
Habe dort zu erst mit einem Salmo Pearch probiert ging aber nichts, und dann habe ich einen Klapperwobbler probiert und zwar die Prey Serie von Savage Gear. Bekam beim 4 Wurf Kontakt, und der Kontakt war ein 58er Zander. Ein paar Minuten später bekam ich an der gleichen Stelle wieder ein Biss, und diesmal war es ein 62er Zander. Habe mich natürlich sehr darüber gefreut, meine ersten beiden Zander dieses Jahr. Fotos konnte ich leider nicht machen, da ich nichts dabei hatte. Da ich eigentlich nur tanken fahren wollte. Die Zander habe ich wieder schwimmen lassen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Cedric95 (22. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
Ich gehe jetzt schon seit ein paar Jahren an den Stausee bei Esch/Sauer und hatte noch nie viel Glück mit den Raubfischen, nur ein paar kleine Bärschleins und einen dicken Brassen sonst nix! Nun wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr mir vielleicht eine gute Stelle für Hecht, Zander oder Barsch sagen könntet, am besten in der Nähe von Insenborn bei der "Fuusewis".
Wäre dankbar für Antworten!

Gruß Cedric


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fazit von 3 Zandertouren: 6 Stück wobei nur einer mit 60-62cm maßig war.....Für Nachwuchs ist aber immerhin gesorgt 

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/8967/img1522x.jpg


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schöner Fisch, Flo!


----------



## AL3X (23. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



flusskrebs schrieb:


> Herzliches Hallo!
> 
> Ich war erstaunt und sehr erfreut hier einen sooo langen und gut frequentierten Thread zu den Gewässern vor der Haustür zu finden. Super Sache!
> Ich habe jetzt viel gelesen und muß mich jetzt doch auch mal kurz melden.
> ...


 hi erstmal hallo an alle neuen #h 
wenn du unbedingt barben willst dann sende mir mal bitte eine pn |rolleyes sorry das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe #c hoffe das es nun besser wird und ich wieder mehr zeit zum angeln finde :m:m


----------



## AL3X (23. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo gibt es den karten für den echternacher see ?


----------



## Ronacts (23. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Al3X

hier bekommst du die Karten:
ANGELGESCHAFT TONY VAN DER MOLEN, 16, RUE DE LA MONTAGNE,

Electricit6 Henri Schmit, 

Cafe de la Poste..Beim Wohli... 3, place du MarcheL-6471
Echternach

RESTAURANT AM PAVILLON  AM SEEHAUPTEINGANG

@flo
petri zu den Zandern


Gruß Ronny


----------



## Gpups (24. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist morgen jemand von euch an der mosel, männer ?
wollte morgen früh so gegen neun ans wasser. wahrscheinlich zwischen schengen und remerschen.
vielleicht trifft man sich ja |wavey:
(bin immer mim fahrrad und nem rotem rucksack unterwegs )


----------



## **bass** (24. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zum zander schönes tier! auf gufi oder wobbler? wenn man fragen darf ; )

am stau... naja suchen dort auch noch vergeblich nach grösseren räubern! werden die suche warscheinlich auch erst wieder mal so richtig im herbst und winter starten...


----------



## bflow (24. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

nee ich bleib morgen auch zu hause! heute werd ich aber in wasserbillig/mertert unterwegs sein!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (24. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow
werd mich mal kurz melden villeicht sieht mann sich ja


----------



## bflow (24. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

joa ok!

mfg flo


----------



## AL3X (24. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke ronny 

war einer von euch schon dort ?


----------



## esox82 (24. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo allesamt, ich komm mal wieder kurz hier vorbei,um zu sehen, was sich so in meiner Abwesenheit getan hat.
Erstmals ein großes Willkommen an alle Neulinge.
Für den Echternacher-See kannst du die Karten direkt beim Pächter anfragen: rg-fishfeed@hotmail.de
@Flo:
Moinmoin und Petri zum schönen Zander!

Ich war am Samstag mit einem Kumpel vom Boot aus von Steinheim bis Echternach unterwegs.
Ausbeute: 1x47cm Wels, 1x32cm Döbel und 7 Barsche von 26 bis 43cm......und beide haben wir einen Sonnenbrand abbekommen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habe mal ganz unklassich für mich, mit Köderfisch geangelt


----------



## Desperados (24. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Boah Esox82, aus welcher versenkung kommst du denn gekrochen ?? 
Freut mich dich mal wieder hier zu sehen, hoffen du bist jetzt wieder öfters online.
Mfg Gilles


----------



## bflow (25. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

war heute an der mosel von 16uhr 30 bis 22uhr!
verhaften konnte ich nen kleinen aal und 3-4 barsche!
fotos gibts diesmal keine!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow Kannst du in die Zukunft reisen?


----------



## bflow (25. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@flo-zanderkönig

ich glaube du weist was ich meinte!
natürlich war das gestern!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja habe ich schon verstanden, alles cool


----------



## Gpups (25. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi, hab da sowas bei "http://www.anglerpraxis.de" gefunden:

*PETA warnt vor Unfruchtbarkeitswelle in Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland / Gefahr durch Verzehr von Fisch*

Vereine & Verbände Pressemitteilung von: *PETA Deutschland e. V.*



  [FONT=&quot](openPR) - Mainz, 14. Juli 2009 – Die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA forderte heute Umweltministerin Conrad (SPD) dazu auf, das Angeln in der Mosel ab sofort zu verbieten. Zum Wohle der Fische – und der Menschen. Denn das Gewässer ist laut Medienberichten stark mit PCB verunreinigt. Da der Verzehr von PCB-angereicherten Fischen zu Unfruchtbarkeit führen kann, ist das Angeln auf der französischen Seite der Mosel bereits untersagt.

 „Die Umweltbehörde weiß seit längerem von dem französischen Angelverbot. Es ist ein Skandal, dass das Angeln bei uns noch erlaubt ist!“, kritisiert Meeresbiologin Dr. Tanja Breining von PETA. PCBs sind giftige und krebserregende chemische Chlorverbindungen. Die Folgen reichen von Chlorakne, Haarausfall und Hyperpigmentierung, über Schädigung der Leber, des Immunsystems und des Gehirns. Zudem können PCBs hormonell wirken und zu Unfruchtbarkeit führen. Meistens handelt es sich bei Anglern um Männer, die laut medizinischen Studien besonders von Sterilität durch PCB betroffen sind.[/FONT]

Was haltet ihr davon ??? ;+;+;+


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn PETA drüber steht, sollte jedem Angler klar sein was davon zu halten ist

Also das man nicht zu viel Moselfisch essen sollen, da die Fische belastet sind ist schon ewig bekannt. Aber nicht wie es die PETA beschreibt. Wenn ich mir die Kochtopfangler so ansehe die alles fressen was aus der Mosel kommt und Schuppen hat, kann es nicht so schlimm sein


----------



## reiheramdeich (25. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo an alle
Mal ne Frage: Arbeitet die PETA mit den Behörden zusammen. die uns Anglern die Kohle für nen Uferschein abknöpft? Soll die Warnung dazu gedacht sein, die gefangenen Fische wieder einzusetzen und sich dadurch einen Neubesatz zu sparen? Komm mir jedenfalls komisch vor, dass an der Französischen Grenze HALT gemacht wird, und es von einem Verbot zu einer Empfehlung kommt.
Sind wir nun EU und sollten die Behörden zusammenarbeiten, oder ist das alles Dummfug.
Also ich könnte vor Wut und Aufregung Barsche kotzen.
Trotzdem Petri an alle, und laßt euch das Angeln nicht vermiesen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Besuche mal die Internetseite der PETA. Dann weißt du was das ist, die wollen nicht an Neubesatz sparen, die wollen das Angeln verbieten.

Wenn du alle deine Fische zurücksetzt spart das auch kein Neubesatz, weil ein festgeschriebener %-Satz von den Einnahmen durch den Uferschein wieder als Besatz zurück fließt. Es würde aber mal nützlich sein, wenn der ein oder andere wirklich mal den ein oder anderen Fisch zurücksetzt.


----------



## reiheramdeich (25. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|jump:
Noch ein Nachtrag wegen Unfruchtbarkeit und PETA:

Bin zu alt um neue Fische zu machen, möchte nur noch fangen


----------



## Desperados (25. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und ausserdem was hat angeln den eigentlich mit dem essen von fischen zu tun ??  oder ist jetzt jeder Fischesser auch angler ??
hmm....


----------



## Ronacts (25. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Gpups schrieb:


> *PETA warnt vor Unfruchtbarkeitswelle in Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland / Gefahr durch Verzehr von Fisch*


gut das ich schon alles erledigt habe  

was machen die Berufsfischermit Ihrem Fisch der wird auch verkauft, da steht dann auch nicht auf der Speisekarte oder im Laden "Vorsicht PCB haltig" |kopfkrat

Gruß Ronny


----------



## reiheramdeich (26. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronacts

PCB kann nicht auf der Speisekarte stehen, ich glaub dafür gibts noch keine E- Nummer


----------



## $perch$ (26. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mal ne frage nach langer absistenz: war jetzt 3 mal abends mit totem Köderfisch angeln und hatte auch jeden abend 3-4 bisse. Doch ich konnte nie einen biss verwerten obwohl sie brutal waren. Einmal flog sogar fast meine angel mit rein. Ich vertstehs nicht ich lies sie immer fressen und sie zogen immer schnur. ich glaub nächstes mal montiere ich 2 drillinge


----------



## AL3X (26. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie hast du den deine montage ? was hat der köderfisch für bisswunden ? 



$perch$ schrieb:


> mal ne frage nach langer absistenz: war jetzt 3 mal abends mit totem Köderfisch angeln und hatte auch jeden abend 3-4 bisse. Doch ich konnte nie einen biss verwerten obwohl sie brutal waren. Einmal flog sogar fast meine angel mit rein. Ich vertstehs nicht ich lies sie immer fressen und sie zogen immer schnur. ich glaub nächstes mal montiere ich 2 drillinge


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Finde Einzelhaken Haken besser als Drillinge! Wie groß war den dein Koderfisch?
Köderfische bis 15cm ziehe ich auf einen 1/0 Haken auf einen grossen Hakenbogen solltest du achten, damit der Haken nicht beim Anschlag im Köfi verschwindet!

Wie lang ist dein Vorfach? 80-90cm sollte es haben!

Ich schlage immer früh an, denn ich hake lieber 2 Fische weniger und verangel dafür keinen! Wobei ich wohl 90-95% aller Köfibisse verwandel! Im Fluss konnte ich keinen possitiven Effekt beim Schnur geben feststellen, die meisten Bisse kommen aufgrund der Strömung sehr hart! Schnu geben führte bei mir eher zu Fehlbissen, Fische immer mit direkten Schnurkontakt!

Wenn du viele Fehlbisse hast, kann es gut sein das du kleine Aale oder Welse am Platz hast! Köder 5m näher am Ufer oder weiter raus, hilft oft schon um die kleinen Racker zu umgehen! 

MfG Flo


----------



## Fischmaster (26. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vielleicht n schweres Blei damit sich der Fisch besser hakt |kopfkrat


----------



## Gpups (26. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leutz,
dass die fische in der mosel nicht gerade die gesündesten sind, das war mir schon länger klar. das einzige problem, das ich mit diesem artikel habe, ist die tatsache, dass die das angeln in der mosel ganz verbieten wollen. und dann ??? mein neues "lieblingshobby" #q. würde mir dann wahrscheinlich nix anderes übrig bleiben, wie in D den angelschein zu machen und sich an die saar zu hucken |uhoh:. naja, ich hoffe, dass es nicht soweit kommt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hhabe den deutschen Schein und kann dir sagen das die Saar auch belastet ist(Industrieregion im Saarland). Die deutsche Mosel hat/hatte Wasserqualität ~2, also man könnte es theoretisch trinken(ich empfehle es nicht). Wenn du mein Posting gelesen hast, will die PETA nicht nur das Angeln in der Mosel verbieten, sondern überhaupt! Als Angler solltest du Berichte von PETA außer acht lassen! Wenn die Mosel soviel stärker belastet wäre als sonst würden die Behörden einschreiten!!!!

Man muss auch nicht alles essen, was an der Rute zappelt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema!



Nochmal zum Köfi: Ein schwereres Blei macht nur Sinn bei einer Selbsthakmontage und die macht weniger Sinn beim Raubfisch angeln. Habe dir oben ja schon was geschrieben! Musst mal näher auf die Bisse(wenn es nicht die Strömung oder Treibgut war) und deine Montage eingehen! Bissspuren wären interessant bleiben bei kleineren Köfis jedoch aus, weil z.b. Der zander ihn einsaugt und nicht erst halten und drehen muss!

MfG Flo


----------



## $perch$ (26. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja also ich angelte immer am gleichen Platz, mit '' Blenkerten'' aber immer so 9-10 cm. einen 6 er Hacken und das tote Köderfischchen mit der Nadel aufgezogen so dass der Hacken am Nacken rausschaut. Das Vorfach mit einer Länge von gut 45cm. Die Fische hatten LEICHTE einbissspuren und waren zerdrückt, und besassen teilweise keine Schuppen mehr, bis auf einen, der war total zerfetzt, das war der wo die angel fast ins wasser zog.(soll ich bremse locker machen?) Danke für die antworten


----------



## Desperados (26. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was schon ganz viel hilft ist wenn du anstatt eines Hacken einen Haken benutzt, das steigert die bissausbeute schon enorm, desweiteren vorfachlänge mindestens 70cm.
Einzelhaken wie flo beschrieben hat oder mit drilling, das ganze aufgezogen vom kopf zum schwanz hin und den drilling knapp hinter der rückenflosse einstechen.
bei nicht zuviel strömung mit offenem schnurfangbügel angeln. die schnur dabei unter einem kleinen stein oder ähnlichem festklemmen damit der fisch beim biss so wenig wie möglich wiederstand spürt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ein 6er Haken ist viel zu klein. Benutze bei der größe ruhig einen 1er oder 1/0er der sieht nur groß aus, wenn der Schenkel erstmal im Köfi steckt guckt nur noch der Hakenbogen raus und du gehts keine Gefahr ein das du den Haken in den Köfi ziehst. Außerdem stabilisiert der Schenkel den Köfi so das er den ein oder anderen Wurf übersteht


----------



## bflow (26. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute!

war heute an der mosel und diesmal ein bisschen intensiver mit wobbler unterwegs!
es hat sich gelohnt! ich konnte ein gutes dutzend barsche verhaften! meinen PB konnte ich auch von 25 auf 31cm erhöhen! hier noch ein paar fotos!

psbass

hab versucht diesmal ein bisschen fröhlicher in die kamera zu schauen!

mfg flo


----------



## Gpups (27. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow,
glückwunsch zum pb #6
mach mich gerade fertig für an die mosel. mal schauen, was geht


----------



## Desperados (27. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Komisch bei mir ist es meist umgekehrt und die Mosel macht mich fertig


----------



## bflow (27. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

mich hat die mosel heute auch fertig gemcht! hatte 2 schöne fische am band die aber nach kurzer zeit wieder ausgeschlitzt sind, ein paar geile bisse die ich versemmelt hab und weil ich kurz nicht aufgepasst hab bin ich ohne fisch und mit nassen füssen nach hause gegangen!

mfg flo


----------



## reiheramdeich (28. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi
war gestern kurz an der Sauer spinnen. Für ne halbe Stunde OK.

Und lecker:


----------



## $perch$ (29. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann versuch ich nächstes mal eine angel mit grossem einzelhaken und die andere mit drilling


----------



## $perch$ (29. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und was waren das eure meinung nach für fische?(diss bissverletzungen und der der meine angel fast mit rein zog)
Noch ne frage: hatte schon jemand von euch erfolg mit drop-shot caroline- oder texasrig? und was empfehlt ihr davon um damit anzufangen?( danke im voraus)


----------



## Fischmaster (29. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

No action Shads und Gummikrebse.
Oder mal nen Wurm oder köderfisch .
Was auch immer an der Mosel gut geht sind Zocker.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (29. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So morgen gehts mit neuer spinnrute an die mosel an den hafen von mertert. Bflow kommste mit?


----------



## $perch$ (31. August 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke,
aber welches system soll ich verwenden?


----------



## Fischmaster (1. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Carolina Rig funzt immer.


----------



## esox82 (1. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zum Thema PETA:
Die haben leider damit Recht, dass der Verzehr von Fischen aus der Mosel in Frankreich durch die örtlichen Behörden verboten wurden. In Luxemburg hat das Gesundheitsamt schon Jahren davor gewarnt und davor abgeraten,mehr als zwei Fische aus der Mosel in der Woche zu verspeisen. Dass jedoch PETA das Angeln verbieten will ist nichts neues und ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass sich PCB in der Mosel befindet.Mich würde mehr interessieren, woher diese Schadstoffe in unser Gewässer gekommen sind.
Dass die Mosel eines der schmutzigsten Gewässern Europas ist, überrascht auch keinen, da unsere Abwässer fast ungeklärt hineinfliessen und sich Luxemburg in dieser Hinsicht noch im Mittelalter befindet. Von grenzüberschreitender Zusammenarbeit in Sachen Kläranlage will wohl keine Regierung etwas bislang gehört haben,da es ja billiger und einfacher ist, alle paar Jahre eine Strafe aus Brüssel diesbezüglich zu bezahlen als Kläranlagen zu bauen.

@perch: Der Flo hat dir die perfekte Anköderung für diese Grösse Köderfisch beschrieben, versuch es mal so.
Mit dem Carolina-Rig war ich bislang vom Ufer aus sehr erfolgreich, vom Boot aus mit der Dropshot-Montage an der "toten" Rute.

mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (1. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moien gesoot,

jo pcb usw... glaub die meisten wissen ja eh schon jahrelang bescheid, leider können wir angler es nicht ändern dafür sind wir zu wenige... woher es kommt hab gehört dass es ein unfall bei einer fabrik in metz kam und es da massiv in unser gewässer gelangte, strafe aus strassburg einfach nicht hoch genug!!! würde sogar mehr steuern freiwillig bezahlen wenn dadurch unsre gewässer sauberer werden, vermiss nämlich ne gute friture aus der mosel bzw. leckere moselbarsche...
@ perch also ich würd mal behaupten bin recht erfolgreich auf dropshot und wenn die sonne drückt auch auf softjerk wenn ich sehr ufernah angle, und gilles der hat gerade sein spaß mit der waki-methode... also alle techniken funzen wobei ich dir vom texas abraten würde da die bisse doch recht schwer erkennbar sind, und das eher für fortgeschrittenere angler was ist (nicht falsch aufnehmen!) das c-rig ist dann doch noch viel besser, ich nenns ja toc so fischen viele hartgesottene winterangler seit ewig und das mehr als erfolgreich aber nicht mit kunst sondern mit brutfischen, aber c-rig klingt ja besser ; )

war noch mit gilles an der mosel konnte meinen ersten grösseren wels auf wobbler fangen 1m hat echt spaßgemacht und einige barsche... sitzen alle auf grund... im moment bin ich am köfi angeln für den baggersee am 15ten, hab auch schon so einiges in der regentonne, war mir extra ein 350l becken holen, geht in schengen recht gut, rotaugen, rotfedern, kleine barsche, lauben, rapfen ab und zu ne schleie ( nehm die aber nicht als köder!) und was sehr wichtig ist kleine brassen!!! endlich mal wieder!und mit der grundrute ein paar zander, barsche und kleine welse...

ja dann bis dann geh nach schengen, brauch mehr köfis...  ; )

@perch: gewaltätige bisse? haken zu klein welse über 80cm, so einfach ist das ; )


----------



## Fischmaster (1. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenigstens wird in Besch bald ein Klärwerk gebaut aber wann das fertig ist dauert ne Ewigkeit, in den Bächen wie z.b Gander gibt es kleine Klärwerke warum nicht in der Mosel |uhoh:
Wo man jedoch gut angeln kann ist in den Gewässern des ASV Besch, dort wird wenigstens mit Fischen besetzt.


----------



## $perch$ (2. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

okay danke versuch es dann auch mal mit c-rig.
in steinfort kannst du auch gut Köderfische fangen hatte letztens wieder viele rotaugen und kleine brassen so 20cm.


----------



## siegerlaender (2. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin zusammen, kurze zwischenfrage: kann mir einer sagen, wo ich einen erlaubnisschein für die sauer bei wasserbillig bekomme?
gibt es in wasserbillig einen angelladen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ronacts (2. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ siegerlaender

du kannst den Grenzgewässerschein in der Touristinfo in Wasserbillig kaufen und einen Angelladen gibt es in Wasserbillig auch

Gruß Ronny


----------



## siegerlaender (2. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke!....wieviel ruten sind in luxemburg erlaubt? auch 2 wie in deutschland?


----------



## Desperados (2. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jop 2 stück


----------



## Ronacts (2. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@siegerlaender

an der Sauer wo du angeln willst nur eine rute

Gruß ronny


----------



## chris87 (3. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute!

ich wollte nächste woche erstmals in luxemburg an die mosel fischen gehen. Hierzu hab ich vorab einige fragen:

1. Den Erlaubnischein erhalte ich an den Touristinformationen der jeweiligen Dörfer entlang der mosel, korrekt?
2. Gibts es dort Wartezeiten( sprich Antrag ausfüllen+ Bearbeitungs- bzw. Prüfungszeit von mehreren Tagen der entsprechenden Behörden)?Hier insbesondere für den FÉS?
3. Wollte mit der Feederrute auf vornehmlich auf größere Rotaugen und Brassen fischen. Lt. mehreren Aussagen u.a. in diesem Thread haben ich den Berecih vor der Staustufe bei Machtum ins Auge gefasst. Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen, wie es derzeit dort läuft und wo die Fische stehen?

vorab schon danke von mir für die antworten!!


----------



## bflow (3. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@chris87

hallo und willkommen im AB!

den erlaubnisschein bekommst du in jeder gemeinde entlang der mosel! touristinfo gibts soweit ich weis nur in wasserbillig! das mit dem schein dauert 5min.!
zu der stelle kann ich nicht viel sagen kenne die stelle hatte aber selbst keinen erfolg dort, mir wurde jedoch gesagt, dass es dort fisch gibt! aber mit maden auf grund müsstest du eigentlich überall erfolg haben! ich würde sagen eine feederrute und eine schwerere grundrute ebenfalls mit maden jedoch mit größerem haken und stärkerem vorfach(ich sage nur aal, barbe und wels)! natürlich gibts bessere und schlechtere stellen jedoch wird dir hier keiner seine guten stellen verraten! lies dir einfach die letzten seiten aus diesem thread durch und du wirst schon rausfinden welche gegenden gut sind!

mfg flo


----------



## chris87 (3. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

danke für die info´s!werde dann mal intensiver im thread rumstöbern..werde auch mit dem pkw angeln fahren, sodass ich wenn gar nichts gehen sollte auch kurzfristig die angelstelle wechseln kann..


----------



## **bass** (3. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey hier erst mal ein ppar fotos, kampfstarken wels auf wobbler, und barbe auf fin-s


----------



## **bass** (3. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@chris von dieser schleuse kann ich auch nicht viel punkto weissfisch sagen, würd es auch eher vorziehen in wasserbillig oder mertert zu angeln bzw. gleich ab stadtbredimus-schengen versuchen... fangen wirst du aber überall würd ich mal behaupten, ob es aber grosse rotaugen werden ist was anderes, immer mal ne zweite rute mit 15-20 maden auf grund legen, wirst das eine oder andere mal überrascht werden ; ) frag den flow


----------



## Fischmaster (3. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ein Bekannter feedert oft in Schengen, wenn du Barben willst probiers mal da .


----------



## bflow (3. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jaja, ein dickes madenbündel auf grund ist immer für ne FETTE überraschung gut! lol


----------



## Ronacts (5. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Jungs

War heute auch noch mal ne Stunde in Wasserbillig tanken.

gruß ronny


----------



## reiheramdeich (6. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts
#6 Petri zum Tankbarsch.

Ist der mit PCB oder aus der sauer?

Gruß


----------



## Ronacts (6. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War in Wasserbillig an der Sauermündung, da kannst du dir aussuchen ob mit oder ohne PCB.
ich glaube mit dem PCB das darf man eh nicht überbewerten, die Moselfischer dürfen ihre Fische auch noch verkaufen.
Und was glaubt du wohin der seine Fische verkauft, nach Luxemburg und Frankreich :q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## reiheramdeich (6. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

neeee, ich werde das mit dem PCB bestimmt nicht überbewerten.

1. in meinem Alter ist das eh schon wurscht
2. wenn man das mit dem PCB wirklich ernst nehmen würde, dann müßte man sich in so manchen Lebensmittelläden auch vorsehen, was man einkauft
3. Soll der eigentliche Sinn des Sportfischens und der Spaß daran wirklich auf der Strecke bleiben?????????

Und dass in Frankreich der Verzehr von Fischen aus der Mosel verboten ist, aber die Einfuhr zum Verzehr noch funktioniert finde ich:  #q

War nämlich in nem franz. Restaurant und hab Fisch bestellt. Der Kellner war ganz STOLZ auf den Moselfisch??????!!!!!


Noch ne Frage: Da ich mehr mit Spinnern rumspinne, würde mich mal interessieren welchen Wobbler Du da hast du da auf dem Fangbild benutzt hast? Sinkend oder Schwimmend.

Viele Grüße


----------



## **bass** (7. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
bevorzuge die suspender, und die sinkenden für die mosel, und die schwimmenden für die sauer... am besten schlanke (wie die lauben) zum animieren und die dickeren zum einfachen reinholen mit zwischenstops... bewert hat sich was fast den grund kratzt, und werden sich in den nächsten monaten noch besser bewerten; )


----------



## Ronacts (7. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

ist der Salmo Bullhead als floating version

Gruß Ronny

wohin fährst du denn immer angeln?


----------



## reiheramdeich (7. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Ronacts 

bin meistens so in der Gegend um Weilerbach, Grundhof auf der Lux- Seite.
Und wenn ich mal ganz gemütlich auspannen will, an der alten Schloßruine bei Temmels. Ein schweres Grundblei, Wurm an der Faulenzer Angel, Barsche sind damit immer drin.

Kennst Du die Plätze?

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Ronacts (7. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja Weilerbach kenne ich , aber die anderen Stellen kenne ich garnicht, vielleicht "trifft" man sich ja mal

Gruß Ronny


----------



## reiheramdeich (7. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Temmels auf der Deutschen Seite gegenüber der Autobahnauffahrt Trier Lux zwischen Mertert und Grevenmacher. Und Grundhof ist das nächste Dorf von Weilerbach Richtung Vianden.

Ja, wenns mal paßt, und man sich trifft, wäre bestimmt mal interessant Erfahrungen auszutauschen.

Gruß Harry :vik:


----------



## bflow (8. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi alle zusammen!

ich möchte euch noch ein paar fotos von ein paar meiner letzten fänge zeigen!


----------



## bflow (8. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und hier noch ein paar!


----------



## reiheramdeich (8. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

Petri zum Fang.#6

Alles mit Spinner gefangen?

Gruß


----------



## bflow (8. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

nein, nicht alles mit spinner!
ich versuch mal der reihe nach aufzuzählen welcher der köder war! bei den barschen weiss ich es aber nicht mehr genau, die fange ich mit spinner und wobbler!
illex squirrel DD 67, ???, spinner, spinner, illex chubby, illex chubby, stippe mit drei maden, grundrute mit madenkorb!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (8. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann mal wieder Petri, da warst du ja wieder ganz fleißig#6

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Gpups (9. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,
war jemand von euch die letzten tage in remerschen am weiher ?
wollte gerne am samstag früh dorthin. ab wieviel uhr kann man dort auftauchen ? (wegen dem tagesschein )
lg


----------



## Desperados (9. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo gpups im grossen see in remerschen ist ANGELVERBOT bis zum 15 september.
der kleine see kannste hin wann du willst, wàhre mir neu wenn man nicht reinkommen würde.
allerdings ist der kleine see im moment sehr sehr stark verkrautet.


----------



## Fischmaster (10. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In dem kleinen sind ja nur Rotaugen oder ?


----------



## SebastianS (10. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

frage nebenbei: wollte am samstag das erste mal an saur zum angeln fahren. weiß allerdings nicht an welchen stellen es am besten ist.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfe.

gruß sebastianS


----------



## $perch$ (10. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

im kleinen weher sind auch barsche hechte brassen schleien und karpfen


----------



## Fischmaster (10. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ist zwar ned aus Luxemburg aber aus Besch aus den Weihern.
Sind richtig schöne Stelln, ist in der Nähe von Nennig.
Konnte gestern diesen schönen 67er Hecht dort überlisten, Remerschen ist ja leider noch im Moment zu


----------



## reiheramdeich (10. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey fischmaster #6 

petri zum hecht


----------



## Gpups (10. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> hallo gpups im grossen see in remerschen ist ANGELVERBOT bis zum 15 september.
> der kleine see kannste hin wann du willst, wàhre mir neu wenn man nicht reinkommen würde.
> allerdings ist der kleine see im moment sehr sehr stark verkrautet.


is der see so dicht ? dann fällt wohl blinkern aus :c
aber en madenbündel auf grund oder stippe müsste doch gehen, oder ? ansonsten warten wir dann halt die nächste woche ab. ab dienstag oder mittwoch ist der grosse weiher ja wieder freigegeben


----------



## Desperados (10. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi gpups der see ist ziemlich dicht an einigen stellen kannste im mittelwasser mit pose auf rotfedern angeln grundangeln kannste vergessen was blinkern betrifft ich weis nicht wie gut du zu fuss bist aber in 30 minuten haste alle stellen rund um den see abgefischt 
@sebastians alle stellen sind gut hängt davon ab was du fangen willst und was du "kannst".


----------



## Gpups (10. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

merci für die infos, desperados #6
dann werde ich wohl doch die nächste woche abwarten, bis der grosse see frei ist und gehe am samstag an die mosel 
lg


----------



## bflow (11. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

ich war heute wieder ein bisschen unterwegs und war recht erfolgreich!
konnte einen kleinen döbel auf spinnerbait und noch ein paar barsche auf wobbler verhaften!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (11. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

bflow hatte mich ja gestern mit den zwei barschen schön vorgeführt ; ) bei mir wollten sie nicht hängen bleiben, dann gab's auch noch ne aussage, ob mich das denn nicht stört wenn ein jüngling mehr fängt als ich, das konnte ich ja nicht auf mir sitzen lassen ; ))) 
@ bflow du wolltest doch ein foto von nem zander sehen, und hier ist er 75cm gefangen auf squadminnow im vaironmuster gegen 21:00 im flachwasser ; ) er bot ein richtig guten kampf und war auch mächtig schwer das teil, sieht mann ja schon am rücken...


----------



## **bass** (11. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@sebastian: 
ein paar infos bräuchte mann schon, bzw. wenigstens welche fische du fangen willst... ansonsten ne allroundstelle ist wenn du an der mündung stehst (sauer mosel) gehst du einfach 500m rauf und angelst dort, von  da aus bis zur stromschnelle hast du eigentlich gute stellen um alles zu fangen...


----------



## bflow (11. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

tja was soll ich sagen... geiler fisch, petri heil!!!!
jetzt sag nur du hast den dort gefangen wo ich den kleinen letztens hatte!?

mfg flo


----------



## Fischmaster (11. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schöner Zander, petri.
Muss meinen Zander PB auch noch ma aufbessern (bescheidene 20-30 cm )


----------



## **bass** (11. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee, eigentlich nicht... du weist ja wo ich letztens den einen versemmelt habe, na eben noch etwa 500m unterhalb von der stelle... glaub wir verstehen uns.. und wenn ich dir jetzt noch sage dass ich einen verpasst habe und mir ein waller ausgestiegen ist glaub ich du wirst dort wohl einen abend mit flachlaufendem wobbler verbringen müssen ; )


----------



## bflow (11. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da kannst du aber sicher sein, dass ich demnächst mal nen abend dort verbringen werde!
vllt am montag abend;-)

mir gehts aber àhnlich wie dir, du willst einen größeren zander auf drop shot und ich will meinen auf gummi fangen und nicht mit wobbler! aber bei einem von der größe auf wobbler würde ich nicht nein sagen!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (11. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bass
Hmm... hab ich was verpasst ??????????


----------



## Barsch41 (11. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo!
Bin gerade von einer Spinnangeltour zurück, und zwar bei Grevenmacher. Habe das erste mal mit Drop-Shot probiert Fin-S-Fisch und irgend welche Gummilarven, doch kein Zupfer. Vielleicht habe ich den Dreh noch nicht raus, oder die Burschen wollten nicht.
Habe dann einen Spinner montiert, und fing in 4 Stunden 3 Barsche. Zwei gute und ein Köderfisch. Hat denn von Euch einer schon mal erfolgreich mit Drop-Shot gefischt? Darf man eigentlich an der Staustufe in Stadtbredimus fischen? 

Gruß Lars


----------



## bflow (11. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@barsch41

mit drop shot hab ich noch keine erfahrungen aber bass und desperados kennen sich gut damit aus und haben auch schon ein paar schöne fische mit der methode gefangen! bei den staustufen darf man immer nur bis zu einem bestimmten punkt angeln dort stehn immer schilder die darauf hinweisen, dass man von der stelle nicht mehr angeln darf!

mfg flo


----------



## Fischmaster (11. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei mir klappt Drop shot wunderbar auch mit dem Fin S Fish ein kleiner Köderfisch oder kleine Mistwürmer klappen auch sehr gut.
Wichtig ist das du den Köder ned zu stark anhebst sondern nur ganz leicht zupfen, dann probierst du es mit tiefen verstellen.
Am besten nimmst du offset haken und die öse vom haken steckst du ganz in den Gummifisch, ein ca 50 cm floucarbon ist genau richtig, geflochtene als hauptschnur.
Bei einem 7,5 cm Fin s Fish nehme ich 2er Haken die sind dafür optimal .
Auch wichtig ist die richtige Rute am besten ist eine weiche kurze 1,8 Meter Rute am besten eine mit ca 5-25 Gramm WG es ist wichtig das man den Grund spührt.


----------



## Ronacts (12. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war gestern wieder "tanken"
meine Frau meint schon ich würde ganz schön oft tanken fahren, jetzt mache ich mir Gedanken ob ich vielleicht tanksüchtig bin :q
heraus kam ein Döbel

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (12. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

petri zum döbel! nächstes mal wenn du tanken gehst kannst du dich ja bei mir melden, du weisst ja, dass ich öfter dort bin!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (12. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war dieses Mal an der Sauer,habe noch ein paar schöne Stellen gefunden
 vielleicht fahre ich nachher noch nach Wasserbillig steht aber noch nicht ganz fest
und morgen ist hier Preisangeln an einem Forellenpuff

Gruß ronny


----------



## reiheramdeich (12. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

Petri zum Döbel.

Kann es sein, das Du nen Spritfresser als Auto hast? #c

Gruß


----------



## Barsch41 (12. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Erstmal Danke für Eure Tipps. Dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren. 

MfG Lars


----------



## bflow (12. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war vorhin auch noch kurz an der sauer und an der mosel!
an der sauer gabs nen kleinen barsch und nen schönen 45er döbel und an der mosel noch 2 kleine barsche!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bflow: Schön das du die Barsche beim Barschgriff mitd em Finger unterstüzt

Petri Jungs


----------



## $perch$ (13. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen
weiss niemand von euch wo man eine tiefenkarte von stausee esch findet oder ob es so eine karte überhaupt gibt?


----------



## Gpups (13. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@$perch$
vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
http://www.taucher.net/sucherg.html?query=stausee+esch&ok=1
lg


----------



## $perch$ (15. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke sieht schon gut aus  ...


----------



## bflow (15. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

bass, desperados und ich wir waren heute am baggerweiher in remerschen!
desperados konnte morgens 2 schöne hechte überlisten! dann gabs für alle nur kleine barsche und hechte! ich konnte auch meinen ersten hecht verhaften der aber noch sehr klein war! dann konnte bass noch mehrere schöne barsche verhaften und ich ebenfalls noch einen schönen! allgemein wars eine nette tour!

mfg flo


----------



## SebastianS (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallöchen....|rolleyes
hab das board durchstöbert aber habe leider nichts über den stausee in vianden gefunden...
war schonmal einer da?

gruß SebastianS #h


----------



## Ronacts (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

*Hallo Sebastians*
Stausee Vianden ist auch nicht im Grenzgewässerschein mit drinnen, da musst du die Genehmigung der SEO haben.
Den Schein hatte ich 2008.
FES für den Bereich des Stausees in Vianden: Der Jahresschein zu 24,79 € wird auf Anfrage von der SEO, 2, rue Pierre d'Aspelt, L-1142 Luxemburg, ausgestellt.
Vom 1.6. bis 30.9.: FES für Touristen: 12,50 € für 2 Wochen. Erhältlich beim Verkehrsverein, Victor Hugo Haus in Vianden.
wie gesagt ich hatte den Schein 2008 separat kaufen müssen.
Frag doch mal hier nach:
Infos u. Erlaubnisscheine zum Angeln 
Victor-Hugo-Haus
An der Brücke
L-9419 Vianden
Tel. 00352 / 834257

Gruß Ronny


----------



## SebastianS (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Super ronacts, vielen dank......
dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren....
warst du schonmal da???was ist deine meinung über den stausee???

#h


----------



## Ronacts (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo 
Ich hatte den Jahresschein 2008 und war vielleicht 5 Mal da.
Gefangen habe ich 3 Barsche , ansonsten nichts.
Ich war allerdings auch immer nur mit der Spinnrute da.
Schlecht ist am See das schnell steigende oder sinkende Wasser

Gruß Ronny


----------



## SebastianS (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

denkst du das es mit der pose in vianden besser laufen könnte??

wo ich schon dabei bin, noch eine frage, da ich ehrlich gesagt nicht der größte angelprofi bin, vergebt mir diese frage #c:
will demnächst mal mit der pose und ein paar bienenmaden an der mosel richtung wasserbillig angeln, wird mein haken mit der pose+bienenmade unberührt bleiben oder wie sieht das aus????|wavey:


----------



## bflow (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@sebastians

ich habs noch nie mit bienenmaden ausprobiert aber ich würde doch eher maden, würmer oder zuckis nehmen! persöhnlich bin ich sogar der meinung, dass maden am besten sind!(gell ronny?!#6:q)
mal sehn ob sonst noch jmd was dazu sagen kann!

mfg flo


----------



## SebastianS (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

okay dann werd ich´s mal damit versuchen....#:.gibt es eigentlich spezielle montagen für fließgewässer damit die pose nicht andauernd mit der strömung mitschwimmt????
ich weiß gehört eigentlich nicht hier rein |rotwerden........

gruß sebastianS |wavey:


----------



## bflow (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja ich bin da ehrlich gesagt nicht gerade der profi ich würde sagen einfach mit schwereren posen angeln!

mfg flo


----------



## Sala (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

ich war gestern in Remerschen mal an den Baggerweiher mit der Spinnrute los. War erst ab 5 Uhr dort,konnte aber noch einige kleine Barsche überlisten, wobei 2 etwas besser waren. Dann konnte ich auch noch 2 Hechte fangen, mein erster für dieses Jahr war auch dabei :q, beide waren aber noch in der Kategorie Schniepel vertreten!

Dann hab ich auch mal endlich AB-Mitglieder am Wasser getroffen! Glaub es waren Desperados, Bflow und Bass. Bin allerdings in entgegengesetzter Richtung um den See gelaufen. Will mich noch entschuldigen bei Bass und Bflow, hatte ja ganz vergessen mich vorzustellen! Naja jetzt wisst ihrs ja, mit Vornamen heiss ich übrigens Sam !

So, vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann manchmal am Wasser.
Ich werd voraussichtlich am Sonntag wieder am Bagggerweiher sein und mein Glück erneut versuchen.#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey,

Maden sind eigentlich der Allroundköder auf Weißfisch, aber auch Barsche sind immer wieder dabei. Man kann per Faustregel sagen, deine Lebendköderanteil im Futter sollte auch an den Haken. Zuckmückenlarven und Caster, können an einem Tag auch in Verbindung mit Maden oft den Unterschied machen. Wurm ist bei mir eher die zweite Wahl, wenn es auf Weißfisch geht. Aber auf Karpfen(In Verbindung mit Mais) und Schleie mit der Matchrute die Erste Wahl. Nehme aber lieber ein Wurmbündel (2-3 Mistwürmer/Rotwürmer), als einen fetten Tauwurm. Hat einen schönen "Krakeneffekt".
Bienenmaden gehören in den Forellenpuff, aber auf Aal eine echte Waffe

Das mit der Pose kommt drauf an welche Ruten dir zur Verfügung stehen. Du kannst z.B. mit der Kopfrute fischen, wichtig ist eine Steckrute mit Gummizug, das du mit verkürzter Schnur fischen kannst. Hier kannst du die Pose dann genau am Futterplatz halten, je nach Strömung dann am besten mit der Lolliepoppose die ist am wenigsten Strömungsanfällig. Habe vor kurzen noch irgendwo gesehen das es Lolliepopposen gibt die aufgrund Ihrer Form nachdraußen gezogen werden, sprich mit gespannter Schnur am Platz stehen, aber noch nicht getestet und denke eher nicht das sie in Verbindung mit einer normalen Wurfrute gut funktionieren, aber eben nicht getestet.

Zweite Variante wäre das Tunken mit der Bologneserute.

Und die Königsdisziplin im Fluss (klappt aber nur bis zu einer bestimmten Strömungsstärke), wäre das Waggler fischen mit der Matchrute.

Du kannst natürlich auch den Drift der Pose verzögern, oder durch einen hinterherschleifenden Köder die Drift etwas verlangsammen. Aber für Rotaugen ist etwas Drift nie verkehrt. 


mfg Flo


----------



## Ronacts (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @sebastians
> persöhnlich bin ich sogar der meinung, dass maden am besten sind!(gell ronny?!#6:q)
> mfg flo


 
jaja ich weiss du und deine Maden |supergri

war gerade noch an der Sauer und habe voll abgeschneidert 

@bflo 
noch ein dickes  |schild-g zum Geburtstag

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (16. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

danke!


----------



## **bass** (17. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auch von mir alles gute!

gestern wieder ne dropshotour am see gemacht, etwa 70 barsche gefangen und nur einer der die 25cm schaffte : ( dann noch ein paar flöten, und zweimal von etwas besseren hechten abgerissen bekommen... heut werd ich es mal mit stahl und grösseren fin-s versuchen... mal schauen was geht...


----------



## chris87 (17. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute!

war das gestern zum ersten mal mit der feeder-rute an der mosel unterwegs(zwischen remisch-stadtbredimus). Hab 3 barsche, 3 brassen und 3 rotaugen fangen können...waren bis auf einen brassen eher kleinere akliber..fotos kommen sobald ich mein be... Kabel fürs Handy gefunden habe...

fand es aber ehrlich gesagt wegen dem böigem wind gsestern ziemlich schwer zu fischen, die zaghaften rotaugenbisse waren kaum (und wahrscheinlich gar nicht) zu erkennen..:r


----------



## SebastianS (17. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo zusammen, #g
danke für die tipps.....
bin heute mit dem auto durch wasserbillig gefahren, da kam mir eine frage...
am ortseingang ist die brücke, da wo die sauer in die mosel mündet.....wenn man nun auf der brücke steht und nach rechts guckt sieht man eine etwa 1 meter hohe mauer an der kleine nachen angelegt sind....darf man sich da als angler hinsetzen??oder ist das ganze privatgrundstück???#:

gruß an alle, sebastianS #h


----------



## bflow (17. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@sebastians

also theoretisch darfst du nicht an bootsanlegestellen angeln jedoch wird dort keiner was sagen wenn du dort angelst, jeder angelt dort! ich rate dir aber noch ein paar meter weiter hoch also in richtung sauer zu gehen! halt nach raubenden fischen an der oberfläche ausschau!

mfg flo


----------



## SebastianS (17. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

okay danke für die antwort....
wie weit geht die mauer denn der sauer entlang?kommt dann irgendwann nochmal ufer an das man sich gechillt hinsetzen kann???
weißt du auch noch was von der wassertiefe????


----------



## **bass** (17. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bootsanleger sind normalerweise verboten, ausser du besitzt den bootsschein... wenn du aber die kleine mauer in der sauer meinst ist das kein problem... wenn du die sauer etwas hochläufst kommst du auf eine grosse wiese dort kannst du auch zu 50 mann chillen ; ) ist auch die tiefste stelle der sauer (ausser stau in rosport)... und da kann mann so einiges an fischen fangen...


----------



## **bass** (17. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wollte nur mal kurz fragen ob ihr auch des öfteren fragen bekommt zu unseren gewässern und was gerade wo funzt, von leuten die einfach nur angemeldet sind und nicht mal einen beitrag gepostet haben? hab jetzt wieder mal einem (zu schnell) geantwortet... werds mal hier reinschreiben auch wenn diejenigen es warscheinlich nicht lesen... bi gerne bereit infos zu geben aber, würd mich freuen wenn die leute auch ein paar erfahrungsberichte posten könnten... denn bin nicht hier um jedem zu sagen wo mann was wie fängt... dies soll ein informationsaustausch sein!!! nicht gib mir und tschüß! wer glaubt so wird mann zum fisch kommen der hat sich geschnitten... aber für rotaugen und brassen geb ich gerne tipps ; )))


----------



## SebastianS (17. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm...also zuerst einmal zum vorherigen eintrag, falls das an mich gerichtet ist, dann kann ich dazu nur sagen das es bei mir ehrlich gesagt nicht viel an erfahrung zu berichten gibt, sobald dies aber der fall ist werde ich das sofort hier reinschreiben.....

das hätte ich ja nie gedacht das die sauer da hinten durch noch so schön wird mit wiese und allem....

aber danke für die info...und wie gesagt, sobald es was neues zu berichten gibt, werde ich es sofort mitteilen!!!!!!!!


gruß sebastianS


----------



## **bass** (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war nicht mal auf dich bezogen, es gibt hier nur einige die den thread lesen sich anmelden, und immer wissen wollen wo mann wie zander fängt...

gestern hab ichs mit heavy dropshot probiert war aber ne ziemliche nullnummer, aber lief im allgemeinen schlecht...


----------



## Gpups (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute #h
ist jemand von euch morgen zufällig in remerschen ?
wollte morgen dorthin meinen ersten hecht verhaften


----------



## Gpups (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ah, noch was,
kontrolliert die alte ob man einen grenzgewässerschein hat, oder kassiert die nur die 4 eur tagesschein ? wollte gerne mim kolleg dohin, leider hatte das amt in perl nur bis um 12 auf #c
oder besteht die möglichkeit so en schein morgen in lux zu bekommen ???


----------



## chris87 (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi!

also war heute morgen wie vorgestern mit der feeder kurz vor ortseinfahrt remich angeln..hab ausser in der ersten 1 1/2 std (drei rotaugen) weder fisch noch biss gehabt...kann mir das eig nit genau erklären.. hab dann nach drei std versucht etwas weiter in richtung flussmitte zu fischen, hat aber auch nichts genützt..

läuft es im allgemeinen momentan eher schlecht(augenmerk weissfisch) oder liegt es vielmehr an meinen dann desaströsen anglerischen fähigkeiten?kein plan

es grüßt der chris


----------



## Sala (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ gpups,

soviel ich weiss braucht man keinen grenzgewässerschein um in den baggerweihern in remerschen zu angeln. Es gelten nur die selben regeln wie fürs grenzgewässer. Einen tagesschein kanns du vor Ort kriegen in dem Restaurant.


----------



## bflow (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin gerade von ner kleinen tour an der mosel zurück und ich muss sagen es war ne totale nullnummer! hab mir aber auch nicht viel mühe gegeben, hatte irgendwie nicht viel lust heute! hoffentlich gehts morgen besser!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hoffe auch


----------



## COPAL1965 (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo....,

ich komme gerade von remerschen,im moment braucht man nur einen schein wenn die alte frau kontrolliert,denn das restaurant wird momentan komplet umgebaut,was noch ein paar monate dauert,wie die alte mir versicherte.

ich habe einen jahresschein den ich auf der gemeinde gekauft habe für 50 euro.

wir waren zu zweit ca. 3 stunden angeln,und als wir gerade in unserer auto auf dem parkplatz hinter dem restaurant einsteigen wollten,tauchte die alte mit ihrem peugoet auf,
parkte quer hinter unserem auto und fragte uns wegen dem schein.

da mein freund keinen hatte,musste er 4 euro nachbezahlen

aber ich kann euch sagen,die alte machte äusserlich einen eindruck als ob sie stock besoffen war.#d

also wie gesagt,schein brauchst du nicht,nur wenn die alte kontrolliert,ansonsten nicht:vik:

mfg


----------



## Ronacts (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@copal
habt ihr denn was gefangen?


----------



## COPAL1965 (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

1 kleiner Hecht,habe aber jemanden gesehen,der hat mit einem lebendigem Rotaugen mit Pose einen tollen 93er
Hecht gefangen,echt ein superschöner Fisch #6


----------



## Desperados (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

copal, der jemand war ich


----------



## bflow (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

mach nur weiter so dann ist der weiher gleich leer!:q

spass bei seite!
petri zum hecht! den hätte ich gern gesehn aber irgendwie klappts nie wenn ich dabei bin! ich glaube ich bringe euch (Bass, desperados) unglück!!!|supergri

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, mal kleines feedback vom Bagersee heute
+- ein dutzend Schleien, durchschnittsgrösse ist auf dem Foto zu sehn.
dann noch ein 93er Hecht auf Köderfisch
und 25 minuten später noch ein 65er Hecht auf Gummi.


----------



## Desperados (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bflow, der Hecht durfte weiter schwimmen.
zum Baggersee, man braucht keinen Grenzgewässerschein um dort angeln zu dürfen. wie es im moment in der Mosel mit weissfisch aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## bflow (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

war ja nicht so gemeint!
schöne fische!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> copal, der jemand war ich


 wie sollte es auch anders sein, einer von euch(desperados, bass) ist immer dort wo es die großen Fische gibt
dann mal petri #6


----------



## Desperados (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri dank


----------



## reiheramdeich (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@COPAL1965

hab gerade gesehen, das du aus Nittel kommst. Ich bin in Temmels geboren, wohne aber nu in der Eifel. Wollte mal fragen, ob Du in letzter Zeit, oder überhauptmal mal in Temmels an der alten Schloßruine geangelt hast. Als ich noch da gewohnt hab, standen da immer viele Zander. Die letzten paar Mal, wars wenigstens für einige anständige Barsche gut.#v


Oder hat da sonst noch jemand seine Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## reiheramdeich (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> 1 kleiner Hecht,habe aber jemanden gesehen,der hat mit einem lebendigem Rotaugen mit Pose einen tollen 93er
> Hecht gefangen,echt ein superschöner Fisch #6




Mit lebendigen Rotaugen |kopfkrat |uhoh: #d na,na,na

Is ok, Rotaugen sind ja nu auch keine Fische :q


----------



## Desperados (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sehr geehrter reiheramdeich, bei uns in Luxemburg ist der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt 
Vielen dank


----------



## goeddoek (18. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na, na - nu' mal immer friedlich, die Herren |supergri|supergri

Dickes Petri Heil, Desperados, feiner Hecht :m


----------



## COPAL1965 (19. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

in temmels hinterm schloss fängst du ziemlich viele Barsche,döbel und 
auch rapfen.

@DESPERADOS
haste die schleien mit einem wurm gefangen?
war schön dich mal kennengelernt zu haben....


zander sind die letzte zeit viel in wasserliesch/Oberbillig gefangen
wurden,nur nicht bei uns in nittel/wellen :-(

Gruss Copal.


----------



## reiheramdeich (19. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Desperados

habs nicht böse gemeint mit dem lebenden Köderfisch!!!!:vik:
Frage: darf man in Luxemburg auch mit dem deutschen Grenzgewässerschein mit lebenden köfis angeln???

@COPAL1965

Hey, dann kennst Du ja die Stelle am Schloß. Tja, das mit den Barschen hab ich auch schon festgestellt. Wenn sonst nix läuft, ist am Schloß in Temmels immer noch ein Barsch drin. #6

Gruß


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn du mir wo der Unterschied zwischen deutschen und luxemburgischen Grenzgewässerschein liegt, sage ich dir ob du es darfst


----------



## reiheramdeich (19. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja, vielleicht gibts keinen Unterschied zwischen dem deutschen und luxemburgischen Uferschein. Vielleicht macht nur das Ufer den Unterschied #c


----------



## Desperados (20. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo reiheramdeich, habs auch nicht böse aufgenommen 
mit dem deutschen grenzgewässerschein darfste auf der deutschen und luxemburgischen seite mit lebendem köderfisch angeln 
Copal, wie gesagt die schleien alle auf maden nur etwas schwereres futter nehmen und einige maden mit ins futter mischen.


----------



## Desperados (20. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier noch ein 90er Hecht von heute, gefangen an der gleichen stelle wie der 93er gestern.


----------



## COPAL1965 (20. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

#v glückwunsch zu dem schönen Hecht!!

     merci für den Tip,und gute Besserung :m

Gruss copal.


----------



## reiheramdeich (20. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die Info Desperados #6

Oh mann, nu geh ich schon seit 35 Jahren angeln, und erfahre erst jetzt, dass man mit lebenden Köfis angeln darf. #q

Au weia, wie peinlich.

Gruß


----------



## bflow (20. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
petri heil!!! wirklich schöner hecht!!!!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (20. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@copal, danke, war gestern abend noch in die notaufnahme, wurde massivst getapt, antibiotika etc.


----------



## Fischmaster (20. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri schöne Hechte muss auch mal da hin, die Stelle da kenne ich da hab ich ma nen fetten Barsch gesehn


----------



## $perch$ (20. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schöne Hechte!
Und wie siehts im moment mit Kraut aus?


----------



## Desperados (20. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gut  nicht viel kraut da


----------



## Sala (21. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

schöner Fisch Desperados !

War gestern den ganzen Tag mit einem Freund in Remerschen. Ich wollte auf Hecht angeln, aber ausser einigen wenigen Köfis ging bei mir garnix. Der Freund konnte wenigsten einen etwas besseren Barsch und einen Hecht landen, beide Bisse bekam er, als er seine Köfimontage langsam einholte.

Leider hatten wir  auch 3 Fehlbisse, die Posen tauchten ab und zirka 20 Sekunden später tauchten sie wieder auf, natürlich ohne Köfi dran und ohne Hecht.....|uhoh: Haben wohl zu lange mit dem Anschlagen gewartet oder woran kann das liegen? Angeködert hatten wir 2 der Köfis im Rücken und einen im Maul....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

20 Sekunden? Haken in die Rückenflosse oder im Maul und sobald die Pose nach dem tanzen vehemment abtaucht, anschlagen....


----------



## Sala (21. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Hab bisher immer etwas länger gewartet, so um eine Minute rum, und hat bisher immer gut geklappt. Nextes Mal werde ich dann mit sofort anhauen versuchen, wird hoffentlich besser klappen.

Kanns vielleicht auch daran gelegen haben, dass Barsche oder kleinere Hechte den Köfi attackiert haben und ihn vom Haken gerissen haben?|kopfkrat


----------



## alan.bradley (23. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das die Fische in der Mosel nicht unbedingt unter gesunde, unbelastete Nahrungsmittel fallen ist ja hinlaenglich bekannt, aber wie sieht das mit den Fischen in den Weihern von Remerschen aus? Die sollten doch - trotz Flussnaehe - relativ unbelastet sein, da es ja auch ein Badesee ist, oder?


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo, die baggerseen sind "clean" ;-)


----------



## bflow (23. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

ich war am sonntag nochmal kurz unterwegs an der mosel!
konnte meinen barsch PB verbessern(von 31 auf 35)!:vik:
hab mich gefreut wie ein kleines kind als ich ihn gelandet hatte!:vik:

mfg flo


----------



## Fischmaster (23. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri
Schöner Barsch


----------



## Buonazzo (23. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen! 
Schönes Forum hier. Ich angele auch seit Jahren im Grenzgewässer und finde es super "Gleichgesinnte" hier anzutreffen! 
Mit bflow habe ich ja schon persönlich Bekanntschaft gemacht und freue mich auf weitere Begegnungen am Wasser.

@ bflow: Glückwunsch.......(ich weiß, wo du geangelt hast;-) ... und schweige!


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ola buonazzo und willkommen on-board


----------



## Ronacts (23. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann mal Petri Flo
hast mir ja Samstag schon gezeigt wie geangelt wird 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## spusi_ (23. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nabend zusammen,
also die stelle wo bflow den barsch geholt hat,kenn ich zu genüge!
ABER,ich fang da absolut nie was,auch nicht auf grund,geschweige denn beim spinnfischen.
war am samstag da,hatte nicht mal den den ansatz eines  bisses!|kopfkrat
vielleicht stell ich mich auch en bischen ungeschickt an.....
alle anderen die ich da so gesehn hab,fangen,sogar 2 kleine jungs mit ner stippe...#t


----------



## Desperados (23. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tja, der platz da ist halt ein wenig speziel, von 100 mal kannste 99 mal nix dort fangen und dann auf einmal hasste die grossen da sitzen.


----------



## spusi_ (23. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich geb die hoffnung nicht auf,am wochenende versuch ichs wieder...
irgentwann muss es ja klappen...|evil:


----------



## bflow (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri dank!

ich hab den barsch auch nicht wie normalerweise üblich bei mir mit wobbler sondern mit gufi gefangen! hab ihn mit nem rot-gelb-weiss 6,5cm kopyto gefangen!

mfg flo


----------



## Buonazzo (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin zusammen! Hab selbst an der Stelle immer gut mit Wobbler (Salmo Hornet- Bachforelle) gefangen bis der Zoll kam und mich darauf hinwies, daß es sich um eine Bootsanlegestelle handelt. Es war der junge Kerl der sich mit dem Fischereigesetz gut auskannte! Mein grösster Barsch hatte ...... 45cm!


----------



## fishermansbf:D (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,

Wollte mal fragen wie eure KöFi-Posenmontage aussieht.

Will dieses WE in Remerschen mit der Pose angeln statt zu spinnen...

sebi.


----------



## WSTA (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich war am sonntag nochmal kurz unterwegs an der mosel!
> konnte meinen barsch PB verbessern(von 31 auf 35)!:vik:
> ...



Guten Abend 
an der Stelle hab ich letztes Jahr meinen persönl. Rekordbarsch rausgezogen 54 cm. Dieses ahr jedoch keinen über 25cm.


----------



## Ronacts (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so flo jetzt kannst du ja sagen das du nur zum Fotoshooting dahin gefahren bist  da die Stelle eh alle kennen

Gruß ronny


----------



## geeni (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

soderle, Nabend erstmal,
Ich bin schon früher als Kind immer gerne mit meinem Onkel Angeln gegangen, doch als dieser irgendwann zu alt war hätte ich den deutschen Angelschein machen müssen. Da ich aber mit Schule und Co. schon ausreichen ausgelastet war und mich der imense Lernaufwand abgeschreckt hatte legte ich das Hobby Angeln erstmal auf Eis, bis ich vor wenigen Wochen von einem Trierer Kommolitonen erfruhr das man in Luxembourg auch so eine Angelkarte erwerben kann.
Mein Jagttrieb entfachte wieder, ich spürte wieder dieses kribbeln...|evil:
Bisher waren alle meine Versuche leider erfolglos:c
Als erstes wollte ich es an direckt an der Brücke in Wasserbillig versuchen, aber da da alles von Schwänen und Enten vollgeschissen war verlegte ich meinen Angelplatz ca 2km weiter. Ich versuchte es vormittags erst mit Grundblei und Haken, 4 Stunden nix!
Dann versuchte ich es mit Gummifisch twistern, wieder 3 Stunden nix! 
Ein paar Tage später versuchte ich es am Stausee in Vianden.
Entgegen der attraktiven Frau in der Tourist info in Wasserbillig musste ich in Vianden dann die 2 Wochenkarte für 12,50€ kaufen. Der Grenzgewässerschein reicht nicht#d. 
Ich entschied mich für die kleine Seezunge links der Strasse, aber diemal mit Futterkorb und aromatisierten Gummimaden, wieder nix, 4 Stunden, nur 2 oder 3 zupfer.
Dann entschied ich mich wieder mit einem Gummifisch. Auch hier Nix und wieder nix:c.
Als ich dann weg wollte traf ich auf einen Netten Kollegen aus Bitburg mit Osteuropäischen Akzent, der Kollege hatte doch tatsächlich in 1,5 Stunden 3 Rotaugen gefangen, mit normalen Regenwurm, ahh daran lag es also, der Kollege vermachte mir 2 Regenwürmer und ich hatte hoffnung das es nun funktionieren würde. Aber neee wieder nix.

Ich verwende eine weisse geflochtene Schnur mit Knotenlosverbindung und "Ordentlichem" Harken. Wahrscheinlich alles vieeeel zu überdimensioniert.

Der Herr im Angelshop in Ruwer erzählte mir das Spinnen auf Raubfische nur bei gehobenen Wasserspiegel erfolgversprechend sei. Daher will ich morgen noch mal an die Mosel, mit Futterkorb, leichtem anfüttern und kleinem durchsichtigen Vorfach mit dezentem Haken. 
Mensch irgendwann muss es doch klappen! Ne Schleie oder ne Barbe, das wär was feines, Karpfen schmecken mir nicht so. 
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Tipps,
besten Dank im Vorraus#h


----------



## bflow (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny

ja das stimmt! war heute wieder dort und da waren mindestens 6 angler und ich hab noch die ganze strecke bis zur fähre gemacht und bin überall anglern begegnet!
aber die stelle an der wir am samstag waren scheint ja hier nicht so bekannt zu sein und ich hab irgendwie das gefühl, dass dort noch mehr als nur ein paar kleine barsche zu holen ist! ich werd vllt am WE wieder dorthin gehn!

@geeni

hallo und willkommen an board!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

36 stunden


----------



## bflow (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jaja...kannst es wohl kaum erwarten!
ich wünsch dir viel glück!!!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei mir sinds noch etwa 50 Stunden

dann gehts zum Wrackangeln nach Holland :vik:

Gruß Ronny


----------



## COPAL1965 (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

55 Stunden bis nach Italien,zum angeln:vik:


----------



## reiheramdeich (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ COPAL1965 
@ Ronacts 

ich drück euch voller Neid ganz feste die Daumen. #6


@ Ronacts noch ne Frage: hast Du ein neues Auto das mit Strom fährt?? Hab schon ewig nix mehr von Deinen brühmten Tankbarschen hier gelesen! :c

Gruß an alle


----------



## Ronacts (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee habe es in letzter Zeit ein bischen übertrieben und darf nicht mehr sosoft tanken fahren |rolleyes

Aber ich merke hier die aktive Boardgemeinde ist ganz schön groß geworden, wie siehts aus sollte man sich nicht mal wieder am Wasser treffen?
Vielleicht so in 2 bist 3 Wochen, da hat jeder Zeit mal darüber nachzudenken |kopfkrat

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (24. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja ihr wisst ja mich braucht ihr gar nicht lange zu fragen ich bin immer dabei!#:#:#:

mfg flo


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

vielen Dank#h


----------



## Desperados (25. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

24 stunden


----------



## reiheramdeich (25. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ COPAL1965ich werd dann in Temmels am alten Schloß dann mal nochn paar Barsche greifen, 
während Du in Italien abhängst|splat2: 
Wieviele Stunden noch???

Grüße


----------



## Desperados (25. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

13 stunden


----------



## Fischmaster (25. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann mal viel Spass in 13 Stunden


----------



## Desperados (25. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

12 stunden


----------



## bflow (25. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

bei der vorfreude hoffe ich nur, dass du deinen spass auch haben wirst!
ich drück dir die daumen, dass alles gut geht!

mfg flo


----------



## COPAL1965 (25. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

noch 31 stunden..........:vik:

@desperados

dir wünsche ich einen tollen urlaub und
viele dicke fische,aber pass auf deine finger auf

und denn anderen hier im forum wünsche ich natürlich
auch ein dickes Petri Heil#6


----------



## reiheramdeich (25. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> nee habe es in letzter Zeit ein bischen übertrieben und darf nicht mehr sosoft tanken fahren |rolleyes
> 
> Aber ich merke hier die aktive Boardgemeinde ist ganz schön groß geworden, wie siehts aus sollte man sich nicht mal wieder am Wasser treffen?
> Vielleicht so in 2 bist 3 Wochen, da hat jeder Zeit mal darüber nachzudenken |kopfkrat
> ...



Au jaaaaaaaaaaaa        |jump:


----------



## COPAL1965 (26. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

noch 22,3 stunden#h


----------



## COPAL1965 (26. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

noch 10 stunden |wavey:


----------



## Gpups (26. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass

wir waren doch noch erfolgreich, d.h. der peter war erfolgreich #6 ganze wahnsinnige rekordverdächtige 26 cm !!!! :vik:


----------



## reiheramdeich (26. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Gpups ist das Bild die Miniaturansicht der Miniatur? Schön, wenn man so lustig drauf ist, dass man so sarkastisch nen Spruch verfassen kann!  |good:

Hecht ist Hecht, der muß erstmal gefangen werden. Also ein dickes Petri!:vik:


----------



## Gpups (26. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hecht ist Hecht !!!! Recht hast Du !!!!#6
merci


----------



## reiheramdeich (26. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ COPAL1965 

kannste vor Aufregung nicht mehr schlafen? Heute um 4.18 Uhr gepostet. Boooooooooaaaaaaah

Und was wird denn nu hier aus dem Forum, wenn Du weg bist.:c

Gruß


----------



## WSTA (26. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Guten Abend

kann mir jemand eine leichte Spinnrute empfehlen für die Mosel (Grenzgewässer). bis 40€ und nicht länger als 2m. Im Voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## Sala (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

HALLO,

war gestern mal wieder nach remerschen um auf Hecht zu angeln, aber habs nicht geschafft einen einzigen Köfi zu fangen, trotz anfüttern.|uhoh:

Schliesslich tauchte meine Pose trotzdem noch 3 mal unter und ich konnte 3 schöne Schleien fangen, wobei die grösste 52 cm gemessen hatte.|rolleyes

Dafür das ich die Hechtrute nicht mal auspacken musst war das eine sehr nette Entschädigung. werdeaber weiter dran arbeiten:m


----------



## Gpups (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo sala,
wann warst du denn gestern am see ? wir waren morgens von acht bis zwölf da und hatten auch wenig erfolg auf der köfi-jagd. 7 stück in 4 stunden |uhoh:.
naja, einer von denen brachte nen mini-hecht und 2 andere, zwei midi-barsche :m
bin heute abend wieder da, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## geeni (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Sala und Gpups, 
Der See scheint ja prächtig für meinen Zielfisch Schleie zu sein, wo bekomme ich denn da ne Tageskarte und was kostet die?
Petrie Hail noch


----------



## bflow (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@geeni

die tageskarte bekommste vorne am eingang(aber nur wenn jmd da ist)!
wenn keiner da ist gehste einfach angeln und falls die frau die die tageskarten verkauft vorbei kommt dann zahlste einfach! die tageskarte kostet glaub ich 4€!
ja der weiher ist ideal für schleien! bass hat diese woche an einem tag 31 schleien gefangen!

mfg flo


----------



## geeni (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na da freu ich mich aber schon, 
31???hoffentlich sind morgen noch ein paar schleien da
auf was habt ihr denn die Schleien gefangen?
und welche Montage? Sorry aber bin sowas wie ein Anfänger


----------



## bflow (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du brauchst irgend ein futter(zb. brassen oder teichfutter), ne stipp-, kopf- oder matchrute mit einer leichten posenmontage und als köder maden, würmer oder mais!
jetzt nur noch anfüttern und rein mit dem köder!

mfg flo


----------



## geeni (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja danke für die Info, welchen Abstand zwischen Schwimmer und Haken sollte ich denn einstellen? mir hat mal einer gesagt, das der Köder so ca 10cm über dem Grund schweben sollte, nur woher soll ich wissen wie tief der Wheier ist? 
Was hälst du denn von Futterkorb auf Grund?


----------



## spusi_ (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nabend zusammen,
also für so ein treffen am wasser,wär ich auch mal,
sicher ne lustige sache!#6
und man kann erfahrungen austauschen...


----------



## bflow (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@geeni

also um die tiefe zu messen musst du dir ein messblei kaufen! das ist ein holes gespaltenes blei das wie eine klammer funzt und das du an den haken klammern kannst! dann machst du die montage samt messblei ins wasser und kuckst ob und wie weit die pose unter geht! wenn die pose an der oberfläche steht oder gar liegt dann ist sie zu tief eingestellt und wenn sie zu weit untergeht dann musst du sie noch ein bisschen tiefer stellen! 10-15cm ist gut! das heisst die pose muss mit dem messblei gute 5-10cm unter wasser sein! und wenn du die montage mit dem messblei ins wasser tust dann so, dass sie unter der rutenspitze ist dann steht die montage vertikal im wasser denn wenn sie schief im wasser steht dann verfälscht das die "messung"! ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine denn es ist nicht so einfach das zu erklären ohne es dir zu zeigen!

das mit dem futterkorb kannst du vergessen da der grund mit kraut überdeckt ist!

mfg flo


----------



## Sala (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

also ich habe mit ner bolognese rute gefischt. Glaub so heisst des.:m
Gefischt hab ich so zirka 10cm über Grund wie bflow es dir ja schon empfholen hatt. Musst du halt schauen wie tief es an der Stelle ist, wo du angeln willst. Beködert hab ich den Haken mit 2 Maden, habs zwischenurch mal einanhalb Stunden mit Rotwürmern versucht, aber da ging garnix drauf.

@gpups

werd voraussichtlich nextes Wochenende wieder nach Remerschen fahren vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann


----------



## Sala (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow

auf dem steg neben mir war komischerweise jemand der mit einem Futterkorp geangelt hat, hat auch 2 Schleien überlisten können während der Zeit wo ich dort war. Allerdings lag seine Montage max 5 Meter draussen, wo noch kein krautiger Grund war. Ansonsten hast du aber Recht,seh das auch so, war halt ein Zufall weil Geeni gerade danach gefragt hat.


----------



## bflow (27. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich werde wahrscheinlich auch am WE wieder dort sein! vllt sieht man sich ja!
glaube aber, dass ich eher auf raubfische aus sein werde!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (28. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey an alle,

@gpups siehst du dein erster hecht ; ) irgendwann bleibt ein grosser hängen! hatte auch wieder 4 aber alles kleine dafür gings ziemlicht gut auf barsch... wollte wieder ein paar rotaugen fangen aber wieder mal nur schleien...

so langsam verzweifel ich wieder schleien sind schon was feines aber ein paar rotaugen wären nicht schlecht, wie bflow schon sagte hatte an einem tag gleich 31 stück ohne die die abgerissen haben bzw. die eh zu fett sind, dabei ist das mittelmass zwischen 2-4 kg aber grössere gibt's auch...

wer sie fangen will gleich mal 6 orangegrosse futterballen reinschmeissen die am grund ankommen (keine futterwolken machen) dann einfach mit made, wurm und mais angeln ganz dicht über grund... wer  die stippe nimmt sollte gummizug drin haben, oder mit geflochtener angeln...

leider klappt es mit den hechten nicht fange jedesmal welche aber nichts grosses, wobei die grössern auf köfi beissen... leider...


----------



## fishermansbf:D (28. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war gestern in remerschen anfangs wollte ich mit KöFi angeln musste also ein paar KöFis fangen...
Vorne wo die Tretboote waren versuchte ich mit ner kleinen stipprute im stehen ein paa4 Barsche zu fangen.
als ein ca. 15cm Barsch biss kam ein ca. 60er Hecht und schnappte sich den Barsch ^^


trotzdem konnte ich noch ein paar Barsche fangen!
Also köderte ich ihn an doch den halben Tag lief nichts...

Als mich zwei Jungs fragten ob ich mit ihnen auf Schleie angeln wollte versuchte ich es mit Maden auf Grund.

Die Jungs fingen zehn Schleien von 1-2kg

Mein Freund und ich konnten innerhalb von 2 Stunden 4 Schleien wobei 2 über 2kg wogen überlisten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mal wieder typisch, kaum ist der Baggersee offen, liege ich mit "Schweine"grippe im Bett

Wünsche euch viel Spaß am See, meine Matchrute und Spinnrute waren auch schon gerichtet


----------



## geeni (28. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



fishermansbf:D schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Als mich zwei Jungs fragten ob ich mit ihnen auf Schleie angeln wollte versuchte ich es mit Maden auf Grund.
> 
> ...


 
So Jungs, ihr macht mir ultra Appetit, morgen versuche ich es auch:vik:


----------



## reiheramdeich (28. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gute Besserung Floh |krank:  erst |schlaf: und dann gehts wieder#:   klaptt bestimmt :m


----------



## Ronacts (28. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Bin wieder da , von einer eher mäßigen Hochseetour.
Das Wetter war einfach zu gut, kaum Drift und dann kein Wind.
Naja was solls gefangen hat jeder was ein paar Dorsche und ganz wild waren die kleinen Franzosendorsche.
Also ich bin wieder im Lande und so wie es aussieht kanns in 2 Wochen ja mal losgehen zusammen angeln zu gehen, schein ja ein bischen Interesse zu geben bei einigen von euch.
Was meint ihr sollen wir uns mal in Remerchen an den Seen treffen oder irgendwo an der Mosel??

Gruß Ronny

hier noch ein Bild von einem Fang vom WE


----------



## **bass** (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

@ronacts: lach doch mal wieder ; ) hauptsache was gefangen...

gilles hat auch schon die ersten rausgezogen aber der meter ist noch nicht geknackt sind noch am hotspot suchen...

für nen treffen wär ich auch dabei wenn ich denn frei hab, mir egal wo wir angeln sollen...

werd die nächsten tage mein köfivorrat für den winter aufstocken, brauch noch ungefähr 1000 brutfische für den winter ; )

also bis dann


----------



## Fischmaster (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Ronacts.
Hätte auch Lust mich mit euch zu treffen aber keine Ahnung wie ich da hin kommen soll . Mit dem Bus geht das auch ned .


----------



## Sala (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

würde auch gerne mal zu einem Treffen kommen |supergri


----------



## Fischmaster (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab auch noch paar Lauben (Blenkerten) ansonsten könnt ich paar Köfis für uns fangen (wenn ich komme ) mit der Kopfrute fangen .


----------



## bflow (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das hört sich ja recht gut an! falls alle die im moment interesse zeigen wirklich kommen dann wird das sicher ein interessantes treffen mit vielen boardies!

ich schmeiss einfach mal nen vorschlag in die runde dann kann jeder seine meinung dazu sagen oder nen anderen vorschlag machen falls einer oder mehrere an dem tag nicht können oder lieber an einer anderen stelle angeln wollen! die methoden sind egal jeder angelt wie er will ausser es bestehen mehrere darauf nen reinen ansitz oder ne reine spinntour zu machen! wie gesagt das ist nur ein vorschlag, falls jmd. was anderes vorschlagen will dann her damit!

samstag den 17.Oktober in remerschen am großen Weiher 
treffpunkt gegen 07:00 Uhr!

mfg flo


----------



## Fischmaster (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der Termin is gut ... bin vielleicht auch dabei, zu Fuss geht s schlecht .


----------



## Sala (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

17ter Oktober würde bei mir auch gehn.:m


----------



## **bass** (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei mir klappts!


----------



## Ronacts (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Fischmaster schrieb:


> Der Termin is gut ... bin vielleicht auch dabei, zu Fuss geht s schlecht .


 
wenn du sagt von wo du kommst, vielleicht kann dich ja jemand mitbringen|kopfkrat
Könnte ja sein das jemand in der Nähe wohnt

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Fischmaster (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab dir ne PN geschickt will das ned öffentlich schreiben ...


----------



## fishermansbf:D (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn wir noch früher also nächste Woche villeicht ans Wasser gehen würden


----------



## Ronacts (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich denke der 17.  ist nicht schlecht, ich suche ja noch jemanden der mir die Drop Shot Methode beibringt.

@Maik ich brauche noch ein paar DropShot Köder, welche kannst du mir empfehlen?

wir könnten ja eine Liste machen wer alles kommt am 17.

1.
2.
...

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ ronacts

ja ich glaube auch, dass der 17. gut ist!

hab am samstag das erste mal richtig mit drop shot geangelt und es hat geklappt!
das mit den ködern kann ich dir auch sagen da ich mike vor 2 wochen die selbe frage gestellt hab! auf camo-tackle findest du alles was du brauchst!
-fin-s-fish
-bug ants
-hellgies
-whipstick
-fin-s-shad

das sind die wichtigsten köder! krebsimitationen sind immer gut!

also mich kannst du schonmal an die erste stelle schreiben ich bin sicher dabei!!!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (29. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke schonmal Flo

So fange ich mal an 17.10.2009

1. bflow
2. ronacts
3. ...

also wer dabei ist Liste einfach weiterführen, bin mal gespannt wer alles dasein wird.

gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

3. bass


----------



## SebastianS (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo zusammen,
war am samstag am echternacher see für 3 std....
innerhalb dieser 3 stunden 1 brasse und zwei zupfer...naaaaajaa..|gr:..
war mal einer am echternacher see auf der "insel" angeln??


----------



## **bass** (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war einmal an dem see, und muss ich nicht wirklich haben... sorry

@ronacts: bflow hatts schon gesagt ; ) der beste köder ist und bleibt aber der richtige köfi ; ) frag bflow


----------



## reiheramdeich (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi zusammen, wenn jemand mir erklärt wo genau das Treffen ist, und bei mir nichts ganz dringendes dazwischenkommt, bin ich dabei.

@ Fischmaster wenn Du nicht weißt wie Du hinkommst, bin aus der Neuerburger Gegend, vielleicht paßts ja um Dich mitzunehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Fischmaster (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @ ronacts
> 
> ja ich glaube auch, dass der 17. gut ist!
> 
> ...



Mit Fin s Fish angle ich schon n Jahr und die beissen da immer drauf ich finde aber am C-Rig ist der Fin s fish noch besser .


----------



## bflow (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts und bass

ja das mit dem köfi stimmt! hab die meisten barsche mit ganz kleinen lebenden barschen am ds rig gefangen!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ist das DS-Rig mit lebenden Barschen nicht das hier schon seit Urzeiten bekannte Paternostrasystem?


----------



## bflow (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das weiss ich nicht! ich weiss, dass hier im winter immer mit einer montage die genau so aussieht wie die des texas-rig mit köfis geangelt wird!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

*klugscheißmodus an* Texasrig und Dropshotten werden mit Kunstköder gefischt. Alles andere sind abgewandelte Grundmontagen. Siehe DS = Paternostra und Texasrig ist eigentlich nix anderes als eine normale Laufbleimontage. *klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## bflow (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich hab mir das mal angesehn und kann leider nicht den zusammenhang von nem paternoster und dem ds rig verstehn! falls ich das richtig verstehe dann könnte man ja sagen, dass das ds rig ein paternoster ist aber halt ohne seitenarm und mit nur einem haken?!

hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt:
klick

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Genau! Bzw. gab es das Paternostrarig auch schon mit dem Haken direkt an der Hauptschnur.


----------



## Sala (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

für den 17ten Oktober

4. Sala


----------



## bflow (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Update der Liste für den 17.Oktober:
1.Bflow
2.Ronacts
3.Bass
4.Sala
5......
6......
.......


----------



## Gpups (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi,
ich war gestern am see. konnte nen 37er hecht und zwei kleinere barsche überlisten. gefangen hab ich sie mit nem köfi und pose. 
der 17te hört sich gut an. wir bestimmt interessant #6
1.Bflow
2.Ronacts
3.Bass
4.Sala
5.Gpups

Gruß Marek


----------



## Ronacts (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



reiheramdeich schrieb:


> @ Ronacts noch ne Frage: hast Du ein neues Auto das mit Strom fährt?? Hab schon ewig nix mehr von Deinen brühmten Tankbarschen hier gelesen! :c
> Gruß an alle


 so sie sind wieder da  :vik: meine Tankbarsche,  2 davon haben mich auch heute nicht im Stich gelassen, nachdem ich der Sauer einen kleinen Besuch abgestattet habe.

@Flo-Zanderkönig
wäre doch nicht schlecht wenn du am 17. auch kommen könntest, vielleicht kann ich dich ja mitnehmen?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

petri!

dein bullhead scheint ja immer zu fangen!!!!

hast du dir schon die köder angeschaut?

ps: deine signatur ist klasse!


----------



## fishermansbf:D (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der 17. ist gut^^

1.Bflow
2.Ronacts
3.Bass
4.Sala
5.Gpups
6.Fishermansbf
7....
8...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ronny, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich kann, fahre am 18ten schon zum Hechtschleppen...


----------



## reiheramdeich (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der 17. klappt bei mir auch

1.Bflow
2.Ronacts
3.Bass
4.Sala
5.Gpups
6.Fishermansbf
7.reiheramdeich
8...


----------



## reiheramdeich (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ ronacts wieder mal petri zu den tankbarschen


----------



## Ronacts (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @ronacts
> 
> hast du dir schon die köder angeschaut?
> 
> ps: deine signatur ist klasse!


 
ich werde mir morgen mal dafür Zeit nehmen und bevor ich bestelle werde ich dir ne Mail schreiben

@Flo-Zanderkönig
der 18. ist doch erst einen Tag später 
@reiheramdeich
Danke man sieht sich

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (30. September 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

ok kein problem!
normalerweise bekomme ich morgen schon die 2te bestellung, dann hab ich schon mal alles da!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow, die montage die du meinst mit laufblei (die ich seit etwa 20jahren angel) wird in luxemburg toc genannt... damit wirst du im winter (mit köfis) besser fangen als mit dropshot, komischer weise fängt mann damit auch mehr zander als mit ds... schau dir das mal im winter an jeder ältere wird damit angeln ; )

die ds mit köfi auch paternoster genannt ist aber eigentlich eher gedacht um einen fisch an einem bestimmten platz anzubieten, d.h. die wird eher statisch angeboten, zum zupfen sieht die montage ein bisschen anders aus, hier fädelst du ein etwa 5-10gr blei auf deine schnur und bindest dann einen kleinen drilling an... dieses vorfach nimmst du dann und fädelst es durch dein köfi so dass das blei im köfi ist und der drilling aus dem maul schaut, das wars... die wenigstens angeln damit, aber wenn du dir die montage im wasser anschaust fragt mann sich warum... v ersuch es mal dort wo du deinen grösseren barsch gefangen hast...

so, war gestern noch für ein paar stunden am baggersee, hab ein paar schöne barsche gefangen (endlich) und zwei hechte um 60cm frag mich ob es nicht zweimal der selbe war ; ) und was noch viel wichtiger ist die ersten kleinen winterköfis sind in der tonne ; ) jetzt brauch ich nur noch 850 ; )))


----------



## blacksoul (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin Boardis,

Gehe seit gut 3 Monaten jetzt auch ab und an an die Sauer wenn grad ein Auto zur Verfügung steht 

An der Mosel selbst war ich noch nicht das wird nächste woche oder die nächsten wochen sicherlich folgen. 

Ich würde mich euch auch ab und an anschließen bin nicht von hier wohne nur seit einem Jahr jetzt nähe Trier da ich dort studiere da bietet sich das Grenzgewässer ja quasi an. Angle normalerweise nähe Worms am Rhein bin dadurch auch eher stärkere Strömung gewohnt würde ma gerne hören wenn jemand mit kleineren Gummis so bis 7,5cm fischt wie schwer ihr die Bleiköpfe wählt??

Hier hab ich noch en Bild von einer Spinntour an der Sauer bis jetzt haben wir nur handlange Barsche überlisten können und en 30er Döbel...


----------



## bflow (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@rheinangler

hi

also ich benutze 14gramm köpfe und angle mit 6,5cm gufis! aber ich würde sagen zwischen 10gr und 18 gr ist gut, das hängt dann auch von der strömung ab!

mfg flo


----------



## blacksoul (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

alles klar thx für die rasche antwort dachte jetzt ihr nehmt noch leichtere dann passen meine kleinen die ich grad neu hab (10gr.) #6


----------



## Gpups (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen früh gehts nach remerschen meine PB's schlagen !!! :vik:
hey flo, keine lust morgen ? wird zeit, dass wir uns mo über den weg laufen. soweit ich weiß ist bass morgen früh auch am start #6.

lg marek


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das mit den Jigköpfen kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Wenn du die Gufis aktiv jiggst nutze ich meist etwas leichtere Köpfe als beim reinen faulenzen (Gufi wird lediglich über die Rolle bewegt). Das leigt aber auch daran, das ich beim Faulenzen eher Gummifische mit weniger Action benutze, die weniger Blei brauchen, als die Gummis mit viel Action. In berugigten Bereichen kommst du gut mit Köpfen um die 10-15g bei normalem Wasser meist aus. Wenn du in Fahrrine bzw. an der Kante fischt eher 15-25g. 

Es kommt auch auf die Rute an, viele Ruten brauchen auch eine Menge Blei um das "Tock" wenn der Köder auf dem Grund ankommt zu spüren. Dann verzichte lieber auf das "Tock" und beobachte die Schnur, denn in der Absinkphase kommen eigentlich 95% aller Bisse. Deine Absinkphase sollte in der Regel  min. 2-3sek. dauern.

Dazu kommt noch je dicker die Schnur, umso schwerer muss das Blei sein.

Wenn du also bei Gummis um die 8cm Köpfe zwischen 10-25g. dabei hast bist du für die meisten Situationen gerüstet.

Viel Erfolg.

Wollte morgen auch mal wieder nach Lux., mal sehen....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Weiße jemand wie lang der Angelladen in Wasserbillib bzw. Mertert in der Woche auf hat?


----------



## spusi_ (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tachen,
die haben bis um 6 uhr auf,die woche über..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke


----------



## reiheramdeich (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronacts: heute war in Luxemburg Vatertag. Meine Frau kommt aus Grevenmacher und wir haben Vatertag gefeiert. Siehste, ich muß noch nicht mal tanken fahren, hab nur ein wenig in Temmels beim alten Schloß rumgesponnen---- |supergri


----------



## Ronacts (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich
na dann mal Petri zu den Vatertagsbarschen 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## reiheramdeich (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts 
Danke Gruß zurück


----------



## extremepike (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo leute
und war schon jmd dieses jahr auf schlei im baggerweier?^^


----------



## fishermansbf:D (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich hab da mal ne Frage zum 17ten...|supergri

wie wird der Tag ablaufen??? also ich meine werden wir uns in Gruppen aufteilen oder wie?

Tchüü
#h#h#h


----------



## **bass** (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also wenn du schleien fangen wilst ist dies wohl der geeigneste platz, schau nur dass dein futter fest genug ist dass es am grund aufkommt... wenn du dich dann noch auf einen der stegen setzt wirst du dich vor schleien nicht retten können...

wie das mit dem treffen abläuft weis ich nicht, lass mich mal überraschen denn am weiher können wir fast nicht alle beieinander sitzen, wenn zudem noch auf hecht geangelt wird, werden diejenigen schon etwas platz brauchen...

@gpups für mittwoch geht in ordnung werd aber vermutlich schon morgens dort sein, und bring nen grossen eimer mit ; )


----------



## **bass** (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach ja war ja noch am samstag in remerschen, leider hatte ich nicht die erhoften barschfänge von der grösse her... mit 56 barschen und 6 kleinen war der tag aber ganz ok. leider hab ich die grösseren noch immer nicht gefunden hatte nur zwei ü30 barsche... wenn jemand ein tipp hat bzw. an einem bestimmten platz immer wieder mal welche ü 25 barsche fängt wär ich sehr dankbar... brauch auch manchmal hilfe ; ) mir fehlt jetzt nur noch die ecke mit den bäumen, dann hab ich den ganzen weiher mit köfis abgeackert, hoff mal nächstes mal ist weniger luft... und wenns wieder nicht klappt dann muss ich wohl oder übel abwarten bis der erste frost einsetzt, denn grössere köfis kann ich auch nicht benutzen, die kleinen inhallieren nämlich schon ne 20cm laube...


----------



## Tanckom (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey, gehe auch in remerschen Angeln, wollte fragen ob ich mitgehen darf

1.Bflow
2.Ronacts
3.Bass
4.Sala
5.Gpups
6.Fishermansbf 
7.reiheramdeich
8.Tackom

P.s, Angle auf Alles mit Fishermansbf


----------



## fishermansbf:D (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hab da noch ne Frage ^^

fischt ihr am 17ten mit KöFi oder Kunstköder?


----------



## Tanckom (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Weiße jemand wie lang der Angelladen in Wasserbillib bzw. Mertert in der Woche auf hat?



Wen du nur Maden Brauchs, dan geh in den Grenzmarkt^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich will keine Maden 

Habe nur keine Lust nach der Arbeit zum tanken zu fahren und vor verschlossener Tür zu stehen ^^


----------



## extremepike (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wer ist tankom oder wie auch immerß^^


----------



## blacksoul (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Guten Abend,

hab ma ne Frage weiss zufällig jemand wie lange Freitags die Touriinfo in Wasserbillig auf hat wegen des Erlaubnisscheines für en Kumpel??

Gruß Dennis


----------



## reiheramdeich (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@**bass**

in remerschen am weiher kann ich dir leider keinen tipp geben. aber je nachdem wie weit du fahren willst, kann ich dir sagen, das in temmels direkt unter der alten schloßruine immer ü25 barsche drin sind. war gestern noch ca 2 stunden da. ergebnis waren 7 barsche, davon 4 über 25. hab allerdings mit nem 3er mepps spinner rumgemacht.

gruß


----------



## COPAL1965 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Rheinangler´86

BIS 17 ODER 18 UHR#c


----------



## blacksoul (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jopp thx


----------



## **bass** (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@rheinangler: danke für den tipp, aber mein ziel ist einen ü40er aus dem baggersee... muss mann nicht wirklich verstehen aber geb mir immer ziele für die gewässer, und da gehört eben der ü40 barsch zum baggersee dazu ; ) in der mosel fängt mann eh grössere also ü25, aber da kommt ja noch der winter für die ganz grossen ; ) wieder ein ziel ; )


----------



## **bass** (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach ja hab dieses mal leider keine fotos, aber glaubt mann so oder auch nicht... hab letztens 6 zander alle maßig innerhalb 2 stunden gefangen alles auf flachlaufende wobbler... werd nicht verraten wo, aber mann sollte mal bekannte flachwasserbereiche im dunkeln abfischen, nur so als tipp ; )


----------



## Gpups (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass
morgen geht klar. hab morgen auch ganzen tag frei. ich denke, dass ich so gegen neun in schengen bin. 2-3 stunden köfis jagen und dann gehts auf die Ü40er  !!!
ich hoffe nur, dass das wetter morgen mitspielt.
cu


----------



## Tanckom (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey bass, wenn wir den 17. Angeln gehen sollten,um wieviel uhr treffen wir uns und mit was angeln wir????köfi oder kunstköder????
P.s.  Bin ein freund von fishermansbf


----------



## Tanckom (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich will keine Maden
> 
> Habe nur keine Lust nach der Arbeit zum tanken zu fahren und vor verschlossener Tür zu stehen ^^


Jaja,war nur ein scherz, schade nur das es hier in luxembourg kein le silure gibt, den dort geh ich mrine lucky crafts kaufen oder ein fishermanspartner...


----------



## Gpups (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi tanckom,
wir treffen uns um sieben und ob köfi oder kunst das steht noch in den sternen 
lg


----------



## Tanckom (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kk danke, sag mal soll ich meine friedfisch ausrüstung mitnehmen, dann kann ich uns rotaugen beschaffen,...   Und ich bring auch noch mein zelt mit, denn, ich glaub wen einige mit köfi angeln, bleiben die dort wo sie sind ^^.  
Hey bass, hab fich letztes jahr an deinem hotspot auf schleie angeln gesehn,... Hast aber einige dicke rausgezogen, weis aber erst seit gestern, das du es damals wars,...
Und was ist mit der landung, kiemengriff, grip oda kescher , habb alles, nur weis nt was ich nehmem soll, ach egal, stell zu viele fragen XD
ich geh  samstag in den angelcenter wasserbillig, villeicht treff ich ja einen,...


----------



## **bass** (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab keine ahnung wie was wo geschieht... organisier nicht mit da ich erst ziemlich im letzten moment erst weis ob ich mitgehen kann oder nicht (wegen arbeit)... ich werds vermutlich aber nicht lassen können dem einen oder anderem hecht mit köfi nachzustellen... werd vermutlich auf distanz probieren, da wir zu mehreren sein werden wird der eine oder andere bestimmt in ufernähe sein glück versuchen und dann kann man gut sehen was geht oder nicht geht! mal schauen ob's paternoster,helirig oder driftpose... kein plan hängt auch von den köfis ab... hätte aber nichts dagegen wenn der eine oder andere rotaugen fangen würde ; )


----------



## **bass** (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab keinen hotspot ; ) die sind überall... wollte eigentlich rotaugen, am saubersten wäre es natürlich mit kescher kannst sie aber auch mit barschgriff rausholen... nimm die ausrüstung mit, köfis,köfis,köfis...


----------



## Habakuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Jungs, wie sieht es an der Mosel mit Zandern aus? Wie teuer ist der Angelschein für die Mosel in Luxemburg? Gibt es eine Karte für den Grenzbereich zwischen D und L? Was machen die Waller an der Mosel?

Ich weiß, ich weiß, stelle viele Fragen. Aber wer nicht fragt der bekommt auch keine Antworten.

Danke!

Habakuk


----------



## Tanckom (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hehe, ich hab nur ein drakovic system, köfis für die
pose stell ich selber her, das sind 2    4er haken von vmc nebeneinander, villeicht kannst du mir ja tipps geben , den mit köfis hab ich erst angefangen,... Aner die rotaugen, angle ich nur im kleinen see, den da faengt man sie am schnellsten und ist die beste stelle die ich kenne ,  ich geh da oft mit
meinem club angeln , 

Sag mal, faengt man
da nicht gut
mit
luckycraft oder storm rotauge,???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tanckom schrieb:


> köfis für die
> pose stell ich selber her
> 
> *Hast du ein Rezept wie man die herstellt, wäre für den Winter ganz interessant oder wenn man mal schnell ans Wasser will, muss man keine mehr fangen, sonder einfach herstellen|supergri*
> ...



Sorry, musste sein. Asche über mein Haupt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Habakuk schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, wie sieht es an der Mosel mit Zandern aus?
> 
> *Dieses Jahr recht viele im mittleren Bereich (55-65cm). Letztes Jahr waren die Zander entweder 35cm oder 70cm+++*
> 
> ...



mfg Flo


----------



## Tanckom (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey, zander sieht gut aus, der schein kostet 15€ für ne karte must du im angelxenter nachfragen,... 
P.s.  Pass auf
mit gummifisch verahkst fu dich schnell in der mosel n den steinen,...  
Petri heil dn^^


----------



## Tanckom (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich meint mit dem rotauge auf hecht,...^^


----------



## Habakuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke euch Jungs. Ihr seid Supertypen!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tanckom: Ich weiß nicht wie gut dein Deutsch ist, wenn es nicht so gut ist kein Problem. Aber ansonsten wäre es ganz schön, wenn du nochmal liest was du geschrieben hast, bevor du es abschickst.
Danke


----------



## Tanckom (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo ich kann deutsch nur die tastatur auf meinem itouch ist viel zu klein,... ; D


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich habe gerade auch aus dem Zug vom iPhone geschrieben...


----------



## Tanckom (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lol, jetzt bin ich aber wieder auf dem Pc^^,

Sag mal, redest du auch Luxembourg oder NUR deutsch???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann nur paar Wörter


----------



## fishermansbf:D (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was sind eigentlich eure Lieblingköder so? 



tschüss


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gewässer, Zielfisch, Jahreszeit, Gewässerbedingungen, Wetterbedingungen, Uhrzeit?


----------



## fishermansbf:D (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Achso ja ^^

also wenn der Himmel bedeckt, zwischen September und November,  im grossen Baggerweier in Remerschen auf Hecht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Softbaits: Sandras, Kopytos, Slottershad S und ähnliche Gummis

Harbaits: Illex Arnoud, LC Pointer, Illex Squad Minnow, Salmo Pike/Perch, Zalt


----------



## Tanckom (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sag mal Floh bist du in einem Club oder so???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Angelverein? Nein, bin ich nicht. Warum?


----------



## Tanckom (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Frag nur so^^


----------



## bflow (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

werde freitag abend an deiner zanderstelle mein glück versuchen, du weisst ja wo ich meine! falls du zeit und lust hast kannste ja noch kurz vorbei kommen!

@all

ich bin samstag wieder in remerschen, falls jmd. lust hat mitzukommen!

mfg flo


----------



## reiheramdeich (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, hab 2 mal Fragen:
1. Was kostet der "Eintritt" in Remerschen?
2. Braucht man dafür nen Uferschein?

Wär dankbar für Infos

Gruß an alle  #h


----------



## COPAL1965 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tagesschein   4 euro
jahresschein 50 euro

im moment sind sie das restaurant,wo du die tagesscheine
kaufen kannst,nach Abriss am aufbauen..,was noch monate dauert.

wenn du angeln willst,geh angeln,wenn jemand kontrolliert
bezahlst du 4 euro,ansonsten nix|supergri

das ist alles,mehr brauchst du nicht!!

mfg


----------



## reiheramdeich (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@COPAL1965

DANKE für die Info

#h


----------



## blacksoul (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

Ein Kollege mit dem ich sonst an Vadder Rhein fischen geh kommt am We zu mir evtl. komm ich und mein Kollege ma um sich ma kennenzulernen un bissel zu fischen. Meld mich nochma.

Dennis


----------



## extremepike (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja ich kann dieses wochenende nicht angeln gehn hab fussball  * wein* ^^


----------



## $perch$ (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann es sein dass Döbel im Baggerweiher sind? Ich glaub ich hab einige gesehen, doch nur kleine so 15- 20 cm


----------



## Tanckom (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

$perch$  ja, glaub auch, denn es gibt ja auch Kapfen un Brassen, warum sollte es die nicht geben, nur weis ich nicht ob es Welse und Forellen im weiher gibt, bekomm es aber oft gesagt, die Gemeinde sagt aber das es keine gibt, es besteht aber die möglichkeit, das irgendeine Person, welche einsetzte,...


----------



## Tanckom (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sag mal, wer ist der Organisator vom 17.??? würde es gerne Wissen, und zur Info, wen die die den 17 mitgehen keine Rotaugen haben ist nicht schlimm, ich gehe nämlich auch noch mit der Stipp Angel auf Rotaugen angeln als Köderfische,...


----------



## bflow (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

es gibt keinen organisator für den 17.! ronacts hatte vorgeschlagen, dass wir wieder ein boardie-treffen machen und ich hab dann das datum vorgeschlagen, der rest kam von selbst! jeder macht wie er will und bringt mit was er will! ich hatte ja auch geschrieben, dass andere vorschläge auch willkommen sind!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke,  ich geh am Wochenende mit einigen Freunden in den Angelcenter Wasserbillig, nachher gehen wir auf Barsch an der Mosel,...     kann einer mir gute Köfis Montagen empfehel für den 17.??? den  ich hab erst damit Angefangen^^


----------



## fishermansbf:D (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also gehen wir alle nur auf Hecht oder manche nur auf Barsch oder so?


----------



## bflow (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da ich keine köfis hab und irgendwie auch kein talent zum stippfischen hab werde ich die runde machen, mal mit ds und mal mit wobbler! das heisst ich geh eigentlich gezielt auf barsch aber werde dan auch noch ein paar größere wobbler versuchen vllt geht mir ja doch noch ein hecht ans band! vllt werd ich den friedfischexperten noch kurz auf die finger kucken denn ich hab wirklich kein talent dafür!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bflow

eigentlich geh ich nur gelegentlich auf friefische angeln, wenn sonst nix mit dem spinner beist^^


----------



## bflow (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tja bei dir scheints ja besser zu klappen als bei mir! ich wäre froh wenn ich ab und zu mal ein paar köfis fangen würde, die kann ich immer gebrauchen!


----------



## Tanckom (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dn bring deine stipp angel mit, dn zeig
ich dir, wie du schnell köfis fängst, den mit meinem spezial futter geht das schnell, schau doch am samstag zu wasserbillig vorbei, dn zeig ich dir alles und das futter ist sau billig,...


----------



## fishermansbf:D (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow
wie wird der 17. ablaufen?


----------



## bflow (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wir treffen uns um sieben uhr und stellen uns vor! dann wird jeder sagen was er jetzt macht an welche stelle er will denn es sind sicher einige die das selbe vor haben und beisammen bleiben und dann gehts los! ganz einfach, das soll einfach nur dazu dienen, dass man sich kennelernt und später mal öfter mit anderen zusammen angeln gehn kann und um von anderen zu lernen und ganz wichtig um spass zu haben!!!!!!


----------



## fishermansbf:D (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist doch nicht schlimm dass Tanckom und ich erst 14 bin, oder?


----------



## bflow (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weshalb sollte das denn schlimm sein?!?!?!?!
solange ihr keinen unsinn macht!!!

mfg flo


----------



## fishermansbf:D (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein keine Angst


----------



## Ronacts (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> weshalb sollte das denn schlimm sein?!?!?!?!
> solange ihr keinen unsinn macht!!!
> 
> mfg flo


Papa ist auch noch da und im Erstfall werden die Jungs nach Hause geschickt :q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Keine Angst , wir sind die Seriösesten aus unserem Club, wir beide machen keien Dumheiten


----------



## Tanckom (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zur Info, wenn ihr uns Kennenlernen wollt, dan geht auf die Hp von Unserem Klub www.ltam-fescherclub.de.tl
(wenn ihr NUR deutsch könnt haben wir diese seit auch in deutsch,...
www.ltam-fescherclubd.de.tl
fishermansbf ist Sebi
Tanckom ist      Lars


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Melde mich mal mit 10 Fragezeichen dahinter an 

Einer von den "Kleinen" darf die Liste machen, bin zu faul die zu suchen


----------



## fishermansbf:D (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann macht der kleinste das eben 

1.Bflow
2.Ronacts
3.Bass
4.Sala
5.Gpups
6.Fishermansbf 
7.reiheramdeich
8.Tanckom
9.Flo-Zanderkönig


----------



## Ronacts (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Melde mich mal mit 10 Fragezeichen dahinter an


gut das schon einer die Fragezeichen weggelassen hat, ich kann dich ja am Mitfahrerparkplatz "auflesen"

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ronny du hast Post...

@fishermen: Danke, aber du hast die 10 Fragezeichen vergessen


----------



## fishermansbf:D (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @fishermen: Danke, aber du hast die 10 Fragezeichen vergessen


 


  Kein Problem |supergri

Eine Frage wo geht ihr immer Köder,Ruten, etc. kaufen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kleinteile oder mal einen Wobbler beim Angelcenter Mertert.

Alles andere in einen der vielen Onlineshops, dank Onlinebanking auch innerhalb von 1-3Tagen  da.

mfg Flo


----------



## Tanckom (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Flo, sag mal weist du ob der Angelcenter auch Lucky Craft oder jackson bekommt???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein, er hat im Friedfischbereich Sensas und somit auch Illex, dann hat er noch Spro.

Er kann auch nicht einfach so bestellen, da jeder Händler eine Mindestbestellpreis bei den Herstellern hat. Für kleine Läden, und die wenigig Angler hier ist das nicht zustämmen. Oft sind sie auch durch Verträge an bestimmte Produkte gebunden, wie es hier der Fall ist weiß ich leider nicht.

Lucky Craft kannst du zu guten Preisen bei www.spinnerundco.de bestellen, Martin ist auch sehr nett und super zuverlässig. Ansosnten aus Japan bestellen....

Jackson keine Ahnung, da kostet der Nachbau von japanischen Modellen genauso viel, wie das Orginal selber...


----------



## Tanckom (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich weiss, hab ja auch welche, nur ich kann es nicht leiden bis nach Thionville zu fahren um sie kauefen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann bestell sie zu dir nach Hause


----------



## $perch$ (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schau mal auf e-bay und amazon...


----------



## Tanckom (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja, nur ich darf nicht per crdit bezahlen oder überweisungen^^


----------



## Tanckom (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Geht jemand morgen in den angelcenter???


----------



## chris87 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi!

ja, wollte morgen nach em tanken kurz dahin..weiß jemand wie lange der morgen aufhat?


----------



## fishermansbf:D (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der hat morgen bis 17h auf macht aber von 12-13h zu.


----------



## fishermansbf:D (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@chris87 um wieviel uhr gehst du denn?


----------



## Desperados (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tätäää


----------



## COPAL1965 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

hallo......,na alter schwede biste wieder im
lande?

finger noch alle dran......|supergri

Gruss Copal.


----------



## Desperados (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi jop, heute morgen angekommen.
Ja die finger sind noch alle dran nur der daumen musste am 2 tag dran glauben, leider kann ich ihn vbis jetzt noch nicht richtig bewegen da es für die sehne ging. da musste ich doch echt in schweden ins sjukhus


----------



## Gpups (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

WELCOME BACK :vik:

@all

was haltet ihr von der idee, wenn wir uns für den nächsten samstag einen grill organisieren und gemeinsam zu mittag essen ???
ich denke, es wäre auch kein problem nen leckeren nudel- oder grompersalat zu zaubern (dachte da an meine frau :k, die nächsten samstag wahrscheinlich mit kommt)
leider kann ich nicht mit einem grill dienen  aber jemand von euch hat sowas bestimmt am start.
naja, is nur ne idee, aber vielleicht keine schlechte.
???
lg marek

p.s.

@flo-zanderkönig
hab mich bemüht deutliches deutsch zu schreiben (obwohl meine muttersprache polnisch ist), damit sich später keiner über die rechtschreibfehler anderer beschweren kann #d


----------



## reiheramdeich (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Gpups 

Gute Idee...


@all
ich könnte einen kleinen Rundgrill mitbringen. Ist aber wahrscheinlich zu klein für alle zusammen. Wenn noch jemand son Ding hätte, könnts vielleicht klappen

Gruß


----------



## COPAL1965 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Gpups


|good:|good:|good:

ZU DEM HERRN ZANDERKÖNIG,dem supertollen Theoretiker,
von dem man leider keine bilder von fischen sieht,und nur durch arrogante Sprüche glänzt#h

bist echt ein toller Typ#d#d


----------



## Gpups (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*


----------



## Gpups (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ copal
bin morgen ab acht da. kommst du auch ?


----------



## COPAL1965 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi....,leider nicht habe morgen keine zeit,
sehen uns aber demnächst am wasser#h

dann,viel spass morgen#a


----------



## Tanckom (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey leute, das mit dem Grill ist nicht NÖtig, oder hat einer von euch vor ein Steack zu Braten^^???
Hab letzte woche erst am Gewässer gegrillt, und die Thüringer über einem Lagerfeuer am Spiess, so mach ich das immer, war heute in den Angelcenter ein Illex Köder kauefn, Maden und das Spezial Futter für nachsten Samsatg, also wer auch ein par Köfi fangen möchte Helf ich ihm gern^^


----------



## Gpups (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tanckom schrieb:


> Hey leute, das mit dem Grill ist nicht NÖtig, oder hat einer von euch vor ein Steack zu Braten^^???
> Hab letzte woche erst am Gewässer gegrillt, und die Thüringer über einem Lagerfeuer am Spiess, so mach ich das immer


auch keine schlechte idee #6
gehst du auch das brennholz sammeln ??^^


----------



## Tanckom (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja, kein problem, nehm zipp mit, dan klines brennholz, und dan grosses, ich nhem vleit meine axt mit,...
Möchte den jemand mit mir köfi angeln????


----------



## Gpups (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich denke köfis werden sehr gefragt sein


----------



## Tanckom (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

KK, dan hab ich ja genug für den Tga mit 5 kg Spezial Futter
P.S zu remerschen kann ich nur mit diesem Futter fangen^^


----------



## Tanckom (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey, wer geht morgen in Remerschn angeln???


----------



## Tanckom (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Gpups, und wie schmekt der Hecht^^


----------



## COPAL1965 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was habt ihr denn gefangen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Tanckom (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gpups hat einen 68 Hecht gefangen, hat gail ausgesehen(Coopal, hab jetzt auch Ein acc hier, bin der eine der mit fishermansbf Angeln war, als wir dich Traffen^^)


----------



## COPAL1965 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja...,ich weiss wer ihr seit,kann mich noch an euch erinnern#h

|welcome:

@Gpups

bravo........#h#h#h


----------



## Tanckom (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

^^
Kommst du den 17???
Sag mal, im Winter wie angelt man da am besten Rotaugen, hab heute versucht, kein einziges gefangen(2 Barsche),  hab mit meinen Spezial Futter(gardoon 5000 Rotauge) kein einziger gefangen, hab 2m tief geangelt, 20er haken, ein maden dran, 1,5gr pose,...
Was könnte ich Falsch/besser machen???


----------



## Ronacts (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vielleicht gibts an der Stelle wo du geangelt hast keine Rotaugen #c

Gruß Ronny


----------



## COPAL1965 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne....,da is jemand dabei,mit dem hab ich keine lust
meine freizeit zu teilen,ausserdem muss ich arbeiten.

das es mit den rotaugen im moment nicht klappt, liegt
wohl nicht an dir,die letzten tage hat keiner was an rotaugen
gefangen,liegt vielleicht am wetterumschwung#c

ich glaube die haben sich mehr in die mitte verzogen|kopfkrat


warte noch ein paar tage,dann wirst du mehr glück haben#h


----------



## Tanckom (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

KK, danke, denn hab an der eine Stelle Geangelt wo du wars, der Sebi hat nur ein biss mit einem Rotaugen gemacht, sonst nix,...
Normalerweise, so letztes mal und immer, fang ich ein rotauge, nachdem ich eine Kugel Futter reingeworfen hab, weis aber nicht

Ich wollte noch Fragen, die mit Köfis Angeln, die werde ich WOHL mit Köderfischen versorgen, aber wo wolltet ihr den Angeln, bei der Insel, bei den Booten oder Wo???


----------



## $perch$ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mal eine Frage an alle: Gibt es hier in Luxemburg Gewässer mit Stören?
Ich glaube sie kommen etwa überall sehr, sehr rar vor, denn irgendeiner wird doch wohl einmal einen eingesetzt haben. Doch gibt es irgendwo Gewässer hier in Luxemburg oder nicht allzuweit im Ausland wo die Fangchancen einigermassen ok sind?


----------



## Tanckom (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, hab gehört das es in Luxembourg Privatgewässer mit guten fangchancen Gibt, :
1. Nur der Besitzer darf da Angeln
2. Du darfst sie nicht Mitnehem(wegen Kaviars)
3. Das sind die einzigen

Ich Starte aber mal eine Aktion, wo ich Spender suche, dan mit dem Geld gehe ich Störe kaufen, und setze sie zu remerschen aus, den ich weiss wie geil Störe sind, hab schon mal Fast einen Gefangen, und die sind viel Geiler im Drill als Kapitale Hechte^^


----------



## Fischmaster (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



$perch$ schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle: Gibt es hier in Luxemburg Gewässer mit Stören?
> Ich glaube sie kommen etwa überall sehr, sehr rar vor, denn irgendeiner wird doch wohl einmal einen eingesetzt haben. Doch gibt es irgendwo Gewässer hier in Luxemburg oder nicht allzuweit im Ausland wo die Fangchancen einigermassen ok sind?



In Manom (frankreich ) gibt es störe an den neuen Seen ist ein Forellenteich da und Carp O Drome, Störe gibts da auch ist ne schöne Anlage .


----------



## fishermansbf:D (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



$perch$ schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle: Gibt es hier in Luxemburg Gewässer mit Stören?
> Ich glaube sie kommen etwa überall sehr, sehr rar vor, denn irgendeiner wird doch wohl einmal einen eingesetzt haben. Doch gibt es irgendwo Gewässer hier in Luxemburg oder nicht allzuweit im Ausland wo die Fangchancen einigermassen ok sind?


 
in der barweiler mühle gibt es Störe

ist nicht so weit 

http://www.barweilermuehle.de/


mfg sebi.


----------



## Ronacts (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vergiss die Mühle-zu teuer schlechter Service :-(

Gruß Ronny


----------



## COPAL1965 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@fischmaster

wo liegt den manom?


----------



## $perch$ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok danke, ich schau mal etwas im internet nach.
Mit geht es auch nur um die störe zu fangen und nicht um sie zu behalten.


----------



## Desperados (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich meld mich auch mal für den 17ten an wenn ich denn darf. Kann aber leider noch keine garantie geben, genaueres morgen


----------



## Tanckom (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey Jungs, wie wärs , wenn ich am 17. eine Camera mitnehme und dann vom Tag ein Video schneide???


----------



## COPAL1965 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann mir jemand einen schönen forellenpuff hier in
der gegend empfehlen,der im moment noch geöffnet hat#:


----------



## Tanckom (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lol^^


----------



## Tanckom (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn du In Denamrk wärst, dan hätten alle offen


----------



## COPAL1965 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

etwas näher dürfte es schon sein


----------



## reiheramdeich (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tanckom schrieb:


> hey Jungs, wie wärs , wenn ich am 17. eine Camera mitnehme und dann vom Tag ein Video schneide???


 

Wär bestimmt lustig. Und dann ab ins Internet. Scheint ja am 17. ein furchtbares Gemetzel zu geben. Oder halt eben einfach nur Spaß.

Gruß an alle :m


----------



## $perch$ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Clemency ist ein schöner und nicht zu teuer


----------



## **bass** (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@copal also schöne forllenpuffs wirst du wohl nicht finden, wenn du aber gute und genügend fische willst würd ich dir auch clemency vorschlagen, da kannst du mittags sogar lecker essen und der service ist auch in ordnung, wenn du weiter fahren willst, gibt's einen in fischbach da blieben etwa 100 forellen über 1,5kilo im gewässer von einem wettfischen der vorletzten woche über...

irgendwie kommt es mir vor als ob schon fast panik herrscht für samstag ; ))) wie wärs wenn wir alle nur einfach angeln gehen, wird wohl eh keiner den ganzen tag am selben platz sitzen zumindest die leute die den räuber nachstellen... kann nur denjenigen sagen die köfis wollen sollten doch schon versuchen ein paar tage zuvor welche zu fangen wie gesagt mann wird fast nur schleien und mini barsche fangen...

@bflow: und hattest du was gefangen???

war auch noch mal kurz an die mosel und konnte einen kleinen hecht, nen kleinen zander und ein etwa 75er hecht überlisten... aber fragt jetzt nicht wo ; )

@gpups wie waren die barsche ? wollte ein foto von deiner pfanne sehen... hast du deinen hecht auch dort gefangen wo wir waren, vor oder hinter dem kraut? wenn mann fragen darf...


----------



## Tanckom (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bass
ich war eigentlich oft angeln, und hatte immer die kamera vergessen, wenn ich ein hecht gefangen hab^^ deshalb, wollt ich am samstag mal sicher eine camera mitnehmen, den ich weiss, das an diesem Tag mind. ein hecht gefangen wird,...


----------



## Gpups (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi@all #h
wie ihr gestern abend schon gelesen habt, war der gpups gestern erfolgreich . mein erster, maßiger hecht ! 5 pfund und 68cm ! YEAH ! 
@bass
hab den hecht hinten bei der insel an der schmalsten stelle gefangen. hatte nen rapfen am drilling.
die barsche waren superlecker !!! fotos gibts unten  einmal roh, dann gesäubert, in der pfanne und auf dem teller #6


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

merci für die Tips#h


----------



## Gpups (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> |welcome:
> 
> @Gpups
> 
> bravo........#h#h#h




Danke :vik:


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Gpups

nach dem schönen Hecht,darfste auch mal
ein paar Rechtschreibefehler machen:vik:

super...,mach weiter so|schild-g


----------



## Gpups (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

, yup mit dem hecht hab ich´s mir auf jeden fall verdient


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wieviel bier haste denn auf den Hecht 
getrunken,oder ist das ein Geheimnis|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischmaster (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



$perch$ schrieb:


> Ok danke, ich schau mal etwas im internet nach.
> Mit geht es auch nur um die störe zu fangen und nicht um sie zu behalten.



Kennst du das Angelgeschäft Le silure in Frankreich ?
der Forellenteich ist da in der Nähe.
Adresse weiss ich nicht der Teich heisst Domaine de Kiesbruck Manom.

Wenn du willst geb ich dir die Telefonnummer dann kannst du da anrufen.
Von Remerchen sinds etwa 30 Minuten mit de, Auto oder 40-45 der Tagesschein kostet 10 Euro die Jahreskarte 45 lohnt sich also ne Jahreskarte zu nehmen


----------



## **bass** (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gpups: petri! den hatte ich auch schon ; ) die sind super lecker vom baggersee hatte letztes mal auch noch ein paar mit nach hause geschleppt! hatte noch ein loch gefunden ; )


----------



## bflow (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

ich war am freitag und samstag dort in der gegend aber auf der deutschen seite!
hab nicht viel gefangen, und ein paar dickere brocken sind mir ausgestiegen: ich hab das mit dem anschlag beim köfiangeln noch nicht so richtig drauf!
hab 2 barsche auf drop shot, 3-4 auf köfi und einen kleinen Hecht auf köfi(40cm) gefangen! ausserdem noch jede menge kleine rapfen und rotaugen!

ich würde gerne noch diese woche ein paar köfis fangen für den 17. werde aber keine zeit haben um vorher noch runter zu kommen denn hier in meiner gegend scheint es keine zu geben, ausser es gibt hier jmd der mir nen tipp geben kann wo ich hier(wasserbillig-mertert) noch ein paar kleine rapfen, rotaugen, brassen oder lauben fangen kann!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also so ein paar 20-25cm rotaugen für samstag wären nicht schlecht  @bass um 06:15 bei dir am samstag ??


----------



## Desperados (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Desp kuckt jetzt mal kurz bei camo rein was er denn noch so braucht


----------



## Buonazzo (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo bflow!

Wenn du Köfi´s fangen möchtest, dann probiers doch mal in Mertert (Hafen in der Rundung) und zwar kurz vorm Krautteppich! Da gibts fast immer kleine Rotaugen in der perfekten Größe!  

Grüße........ Buonazzo


----------



## bflow (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@buonazzo

danke fèr den tipp, ich werds dann am freitag dort versuchen!
falls du lust hast kannst du ja vorbei schauen!

@desperados

willkommen zurück! hoffe doch, dass es sich gelohnt hat nach schweden zu fahren!
bei camo gibts übrigens neue kopyto-farben die dich vllt interessieren!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow, schon gesehn  brauch allerdings nix und trotzdem hab ich wieder was bestellt! warum warum warum ??


----------



## Buonazzo (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow



Wann denn am Freitag??


----------



## bflow (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@buonazzo

ich werd so nachmittags da sein!
halb fünf! früher kann ich nicht da sein!

@desperados

ich bin auch schon der sucht verfallen! kannst dir ja am samstag meine "bescheidene" sammlung mal ansehn!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @bass
> 
> !
> 
> ...



Bflow, versuch es doch mal zu Ehnen, wenn du gut bist hast du in ner Stunde bis zu 20 Rotaugen gefangen, nur der Tag muss stimmen,...
war letztes mal dort, und hatte 4 Rotaugen und 3 Barsche in einer kurzen stunde gefangen, andere die Laenger dort waren hatten um die 20-30+ einen meter wels mit der Stippangel^^


----------



## bflow (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

danke für den tipp aber das ist schon zu weit, da komm ich nicht mit dem zug hin!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kk, ich war am Samstag da, wo du jetzt gehst, mit Spinnern kannst du dort vergessen, du MUSST mit der Stipprute angeln, anders Faengst du nichts


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann mir einer ein paar infos zu dem weiher in clemency 
geben.....,besatz, öffnungszeiten usw..


----------



## bflow (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

frag mal buonazzo der wird dir was ganz anderes erzählen!
ich hatte zwar noch nicht viel erfolg dort!


----------



## Tanckom (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Copal, wollte Fragen ob du so in 2-3 Wochen am Wochenende mal wider Zeit zum Angeln hättest, wollte mal einem Erfahrenem Stipp oder Friedfischangler über den schultern schauen.
hab vorletztes Jahr den weltmeister im stippen getroffen, hab ihn aber nur Bewundert an der stelle in zu Fragen^^


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey...,bin kein weltmeister im stippen,bin nur begeisterter hobbyangler,mein spezialgebiet ist angeln auf Karpfen und forellen,werde mich aber gerne mal mit dir treffen zum angeln#h


----------



## Desperados (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

??????????
Hey das geht ab, was soll man zu all dem noch sagen ???????  bin mal echt gespannt auf samstag  |sagnix|muahah:|peinlich|gutenach


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

hey alter schwede,erzähl mal was von clemency#h


----------



## Tanckom (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ desperados, meinst du meine Unterschrift??? hab das lied auf ner party gehört und seitdem mein Party lied numma 1.

Hey das geht ab , wir Angeln die ganze Nacht die ganze Nacht


----------



## Desperados (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Tanckom , nee mit deiner Signatur hat's eher weniger zu tun aber mach dir jetzt mal keinen Kopf, alles "easy mann" |closed:


Was Clemency betrifft da kann ich dir nur Bass empfehlen. der kennt sich besser mit Clemency aus, ich war bis dato nur einmal mit ihm dort war aber ganz ok, an dem Tag musste wir zwar wie ich finde für nen Puff ziemlich für unsere Forellen "Kämpfen" aber war vertretbar. Sind auch schönere Forellen mit drunter und das restaurant ist wirklich zu empfehlen. Also im grossen und ganzen empfehlenswert.


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

okay...,werde mal da anrufen,merci.#h


----------



## fishermansbf:D (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich kenne mich auch gut mit Clemency aus, gehe oft mit meinem Stiefvater dort hin.

Wir fingen einmal an einem Tag über 50 Forellen.

Wir spinnten mit Bienenlarven und einem Minimepps den wir an das Vorfach hängten. Das ganze an einer 3Gr Pose.
Und zwischen Pose und Wirbel ein ca.1,5Gr schweres Laufblei.

Am besten fängst du im ersten Weier wo das Wasser reinfällt.|supergri


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all

dann noch einen schönen abend,und bis demnächst|closed:


----------



## Tanckom (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Desperados
 sag mal, du hast ja einen grossen trolli mit vielen fäscher von Ködern oder???
hab dich mit bass letztes Jahr zu remerschen gesehen, als du auf schleie wars, ich war nebenan, auf rotaugen mit meiner 4m stange^^
man ei, da war ich so was von neidisch auf dich, fast alle 5 minuten ein ordentlichen biss oder eine an der Angel#r


----------



## Desperados (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee sorry den trolli hab ich nicht mehr, war irgendwie zu klein |kopfkrat


----------



## bflow (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der freak hat gesprochen!!!


----------



## bflow (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja freak klingt unverschämt, sagen wir mal der angelsüchtige!


----------



## $perch$ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Clemency hab glaub ich von 7-19 uhr geöffnet und ist den ganzen dezember geschlossen. Da darrfst du mit zwei angeln angeln.
Ich war noch nie da dass ich keine fing. Im Durschnitt fang ich da so in einem ganzen tag so 10 forellen. mal mehr mal weniger


----------



## Buonazzo (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow
Freitagabend um 16:30 hört sich OK an! Werde da sein. Könnte dir ein Paar eingefrorene Kofi´s mitbringen, falls Interesse besteht?? Sag Bescheid und ggf. Isoliertasche mitbringen. 
Ansonsten:
http://www.koederfischversand.de/


Bis denne...........Buonazzo


----------



## Desperados (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

freak ?? angelsüchtiger ?? hallo ???


----------



## bflow (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@buonazzo

ok dann bis freitag! aber gefrorene köfis brauch ich nicht danke trotzdem aber ich will die lebend da man in luxembourg ja mit LEBENDEM KöFI angeln darf!

mfg flo


----------



## chris87 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute!

würde, sofern es recht ist, auch gerne am samstag mit nach remerschen. Würde dann vornehmlich auf Friedfisch angeln und evtl den einen oder anderen Köderfisch für die Hechtangler besorgen..

1.Bflow
2.Ronacts
3.Bass
4.Sala
5.Gpups
6.Fishermansbf 
7.reiheramdeich
8.Tanckom
9.Flo-Zanderkönig
10. Chris 87

07:00 am baggersee war geplant, oder?


----------



## peddaa (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin moin alle


----------



## Desperados (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin moin du alleine 
1.Bflow
2.Ronacts
3.Bass
4.Sala
5.Gpups
6.Fishermansbf 
7.reiheramdeich
8.Tanckom
9.Flo-Zanderkönig
10. Chris 87
11. Desperados


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Müsst mich leider streichen, schaffe das einfach nicht. Das WE danach hätte es gepasst...Wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß und Petri Heil....


----------



## peddaa (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin ich bin pedda und gehe immer mit Gpups angeln, ich hatte auch den ersten mini hecht^^geil aber am sammstag wurde ich ja geschlagen...... sau gut.............aber nähste woche holle ich mir auch ein ...........dicken .......fisch............


----------



## Ronacts (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Das WE danach hätte es gepasst...


 
was jetzt ;+
sollen wir nicht alles um eine Woche verschieben |kopfkrat

war ein Scherz 

angelsüchtig ?? redet Ihr von desperados :q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann streichen wir flo-zanderkönig

1.Bflow
2.Ronacts
3.Bass
4.Sala
5.Gpups
6.Fishermansbf 
7.reiheramdeich
8.Tanckom
9.desperados
10.chris 87

mfg flo


----------



## bflow (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

sag gilt das angebot vom mitfahren noch?


----------



## Ronacts (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wer war eigentlich fürs Catering verantwortlich ? |rolleyes

Gruß ronny


----------



## Ronacts (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @ronacts
> 
> sag gilt das angebot vom mitfahren noch?


 
na sicher doch


----------



## bflow (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts
wäre wasserbillig ok für dich? ich kann um halb sechs oder um halb sieben da sein(ich werd auch mein bestes geben diesmal nicht zu verpennen)!

mit dem catering hab ich keine ahnung, ich werde meine brötchen mitbringen, bei der kälte hab ich keine lust zum grillen!

mfg flo


----------



## fishermansbf:D (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@pedda bist du der der letztes mal im blauen Jogginganzug angeln war oder der andere?


----------



## Desperados (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich bin nicht süchtig  vielleicht ein bisschen  ganz ganz wenig ok ??  
Ja wer ist fürs Catering verantwortlich ???? |uhoh:


----------



## Ronacts (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @ronacts
> wäre wasserbillig ok für dich? ich kann um halb sechs oder um halb sieben da sein(ich werd auch mein bestes geben diesmal nicht zu verpennen)!
> 
> mit dem catering hab ich keine ahnung, ich werde meine brötchen mitbringen, bei der kälte hab ich keine lust zum grillen!
> ...


 
halb sieben ist okay, am Bahnhof Wasserbillig, wenn sich was ändert meine Nummer hast du ja.
Lass dein Handy an dann kann ich dich dieses Mal wecken :q


----------



## peddaa (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der in blau :m und du bist der wo mir die maden gegeben hat gell


----------



## fishermansbf:D (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee der andere ^^


----------



## peddaa (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

cool cool und noch was gefangen


----------



## fishermansbf:D (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee leider nix mehr gefangen


----------



## peddaa (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so muss ins bett um 05:00 uhr nommo aufstehen schaffen .ciao bis morgen


----------



## reiheramdeich (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Huhuuuuuuuuu.....  #h

wollte nochmal nachhören wegen Rundgrill. Soll ich den mal mitbringen? Wie gesagt, ist nur ein kleiner.

Dann kann jeder wegen Catering mitbbringen was er will.

Und wenn jemand etwas Feuerholz hätte wär nicht schlecht.

Oder kann man am Baggerweiher was suchen?

Gruß


----------



## fishermansbf:D (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Am Baggerweier gibt es genug Brennholz.


----------



## Gpups (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi
ein kleiner grill wäre schon cool, für die nicht-fisch-esser. die können sich ja paar würstchen mitbringen.
vielleicht ist es echt besser, dass alle ihre eigene verpflegung mit bringen. wir werden sowiesoam samstag nur das angeln im kopf haben 
@peddaa
|welcome:


----------



## fishermansbf:D (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja das mit dem grill ist wirklich eine gute idee 

nehme mir ein paar Würstschen mit.


----------



## reiheramdeich (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok, ich bring den Grill mit. Wenns da genug Brennholz gibt, dann wirds schon klappen.


----------



## reiheramdeich (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Noch ne Frage, ist das gut zu Finden? Oder stellt jemand Schilder auf? ;+ War noch nie da gewesen #c


----------



## fishermansbf:D (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also es ist einfach zu finden...

wenn du entlang der Mosel in Richtung Schengen fährst, siehst du nach Bech-Kleinmacher auf deiner Rechten ein Schild wo drauf steht Haff Reimech oder so ähnlich 

und dann bist du schon da.


----------



## reiheramdeich (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dankeeeeee!!!!!#6


----------



## peddaa (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

*so so keiner schreibt was :c

*


----------



## fishermansbf:D (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all was waren so eure Hecht Pb's in Remerschen?


lg


----------



## reiheramdeich (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



fishermansbf:D schrieb:


> @all was waren so eure Hecht Pb's in Remerschen?
> 
> 
> lg


 

0,0 :c war ja noch nie da
LG


----------



## Tanckom (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



peddaa schrieb:


> moin ich bin pedda und gehe immer mit Gpups angeln, ich hatte auch den ersten mini hecht^^geil aber am sammstag wurde ich ja geschlagen...... sau gut.............aber nähste woche holle ich mir auch ein ...........dicken .......fisch............


  Hey pedda, wars du am sonntag mit Gpup auch angeln, wo er den einen 68er gefangen hat, bin naemlich der Bolnde von damals^^


----------



## Tanckom (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also, zu remerschen gibt es genügend Holz beim Kleinen See, beim Grossen müsste man schon ein Buam fällen, ... hab da aber schon 1 Mal gegrillt und weis, das man nur ein Grill für den fisch oder Steak brauch, für Thüringer Lohnt es sich nicht, den die Grillen wir halt an einem Spiess.

@Chris
Sag mal, wenn du auch am Morgen auf Friedfische gehst, dan komm wir gehen zusammen, den am Morgen möchte ich auch gerne einige Friedfische für Köfis fangen, Angle sowiso kaum mit Köfi sondern mit meiner Numma eins,...
Tata, Lucky Craft, Illex(nicht empfehlenswert^^) Zalt, Hi-Low(abu garcia) und Storm,...
ach ja, in remerschen, beangelt jeder eine zugewiesene Stelle oder gehen wir bei der Insel oder bleiben in der gegend von den Booten,???
p.s. erstelle noch eine Karte von Remerschen, mit Hotspots usw. damit wir uns besser entscheiden können wo geangelt werden soll


----------



## bflow (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

mach dir da mal keine sorgen wir werden uns schon einig werden und zurecht finden!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bflow, wann geht ihr am Freitag den angeln???
würde villeicht mitgehen wenn ich darf???


----------



## bflow (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

natürlich darfst du! ich werde um 16:30 dort sein(in mertert an der stelle wo die syr in die mosel läuft)!!

mfg flo


----------



## chris87 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom  will grtds den ganzen tag bzw die ganze zeit auf friedfischgehen und dann "nebenbei" ne rute auf grund mit nem Köfi legen, soferndas kraut-mäßig möglich ist...

@ronacts u. bflow  hgab gelesen das ihr euch in wasserbillig am bahnhof treffen wollt. würde evtl dann gerne dahinkommen um mit euch nach remerschen zu fahren. war bisher noch nicht dort, un ehe ich verfahr...wär das ok?


----------



## Ronacts (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@chris87

kein Problem für uns

Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@fisherman: der hecht ist der von diesem jahr? beste pb's entweder waren es die 8 an einem tag die alle über 70 waren (sind aber schon einige jahre her) oder mein erster meterhecht 1,03m vor 2 jahren! 
@all zugewiesene plätze, das wird wohl kaum klappen wer mich kennt weis dass ich eh nicht gern an einem platz bleibe, und der desperado noch weniger ; ) werd aber meine eigene verpflegung mitnehmen da ich nicht weis wo ich gegen mittag dran bin, werd mich warscheinlich an der luft orientieren wo ich schlussendlich angeln werde...

@desperado: so früh!!! ; ) geht in ordnung! hast du zeit köfis zu organisieren? hab nur noch ein paar wird nicht mal für mich reichen, ausserdem sind sie zu klein für hecht...


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bass
ich und chris angeln am morgen auf köfi, wenn ihr welche braucht

chris
wars du schon mal zu remerschen, der kleine see ist der einzige hotspot für köfis(kenne sonst keine stelle)
hast nimmst du futter mit, den ich nehm mal so um die 3 kg mit,...

an alle,
wenn ihr die ganze zeit die stelle wechslet ist nicht schlimm, nur frage ich mich wo wird am meisten geangelt, ich galube ,mal bei der insel, denn dan weiss ich wie weit ich die köfis tragen soll^^


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@buonazzo und tanckom

ich hab heute erfahren, dass ich am freitag arbeiten muss und deshalb leider nicht nach mertert gehen kann! ich werde aber morgen dorthin gehn also falls ihr morgen zeit habt dann können wir uns morgen dort treffen!

srry aber ich wollte da nicht absagen sonst bekomm ich nicht mehr so oft arbeit und ich verdien da auch ganz gut(dann kann ich mir mehr angelmaterial leisten!)!

mfg flo


----------



## peddaa (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tanckom .Der bin ich du hast mir die maden gegeben oder                           :vik:


----------



## fishermansbf:D (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass meinst du den hecht auf meinem foto?


----------



## extremepike (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich bin am samstag leider nicht dabei hab ein spiel  aber am sonntag geh ich mit einem kumpel angeln wir müssen uns aber noch einig werden wo ^^


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



peddaa schrieb:


> Tanckom .Der bin ich du hast mir die maden gegeben oder                           :vik:



Ja pedda, gehst du am samstag mit???


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @buonazzo und tanckom
> 
> ich hab heute erfahren, dass ich am freitag arbeiten muss und deshalb leider nicht nach mertert gehen kann! ich werde aber morgen dorthin gehn also falls ihr morgen zeit habt dann können wir uns morgen dort treffen!
> 
> ...



muss schauen, wenn ich für freitag nicht zu viele Hausaufgaben kreiege, komme ich gerne vorbei, nur ich kann erst so ab 3-4, bflow, wenn du willst können wir ja zusammen den Zug nehmen???? Und wenn auch noch zeit ist in den Angelcenter, den ich glab du wolltest ja noch eine Stipprute kaufen oder, ware letztes mal dort und hab da so welche von 6m mit montage für 20 euro gesehen, wen du aber ordentliche willst, musst du schon ab 88 euro rechnen, aber in der gegend Weiler-La-Tour hab ich gehört, das es da auch ein Angelgeschäft gibt, da bekommst du auch Stipp angeln so um die 40-60 euro, ...
Und die köfis, wie willst du die Transportieren, hast du so einen Eimer mit ner Pumpe oder wie???
:vik:


----------



## extremepike (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weiler-la-tour da wohne ich und da gibt es kein angelladen ^^


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab ich aber ohne pumpe! für die 2 tage reicht das!
wegen der stipprute das geht schon ich hab noch welche, die sind zwar nicht top aber für das eine mal gehts noch, hab nämlich diese woche kein geld mehr um mir ne neue rute zu kaufen! ich nehm den zug bei mir um 16:17!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kk schaue dan mal, ehm hast du eine Montage oder wie, ich könnt vleit welche machen wenn du keine hast,...?

@extrempike
du weist welcher angelladen ich meine, da wo du deine sachen kaufen gehst


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mach dir da mal keine sorgen, ich bin nicht auf den kopf gefallen! ich weiss schon wie man ne montage bastelt!

mfg flo


----------



## extremepike (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das war bei einem freund der geht aber jetzt wieder angeln  ^^ und mit dem gehe ich am sonntag ^^


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bflow

ok, gehen wir nachher villeicht noch in den Angelcenter, dan kaufe ich villeicht noch maden oder so,...


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nur wenns wirklich sein muss denn soviel zeit bleibt uns nicht bis es dunkel wird!
ich hab heute ne kleine dose maden gekauft das müsste doch für uns beide reichen oder willst du auch welche ins futter tun?

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein schon ok, hab auch ne kleine pakung, glaub aber es müste genügen,...


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne, ist dann gut, dann lassens wir, ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich mitgehe, wenn ich absage, dann sag ich dir per sms bescheid, deshalb wollte ich dich fragen ob du mir per e-mail deine handy nummer


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du hast ja jetzt meine nummer, melde dich falls du nicht kommst! ich hoffe nur, dass dort nicht wieder alles besetzt ist denn dort sitzen oft jede menge angler!


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Copal, letztes mal wo wir uns getroffen hab, hab ich dich ja gefilmt als du deine rotaugen gefangen hast, werd es dir vleit per e-mail schiken wenn du willst


----------



## Desperados (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Tanckom, mach dir bitte bisschen mehr mühe mit der rechtschreibung, versteh mich bitte nicht falsch ich mache auch mehr als genug fehler allerdings fällt es mir schon echt schwer deine Texte zu lesen. Ist echt anstrengend und wirklich lust auf antworten hab ich dann auch nicht mehr .
Vielen dank


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ desperados
Ok danke, bin aber die Letzte zeit gewohnt nur Msn und Sms Sprache zu schreiben, wenn es aber nervt ist es kein Problem ganz zu schreiben,^^


----------



## Desperados (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok, sehr gut.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kein problem
@all
schaut euch mal dieses Video an, krasses ding, würde mir so was Passieren, würd ich den hecht mit der Hand paken 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuGRr2XqEJ8


----------



## COPAL1965 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tankcom

ja kannste mir mal schicken....|wavey:


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

wieso willste den denn mit der hand packen?
versteh ich nicht!


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kk, muss sie nur noch bearbeiten und schneiden, dann ist alles gut, und dann schick ich sie dir einfach


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @tanckom
> 
> wieso willste den denn mit der hand packen?
> versteh ich nicht!


  hast du den video gesehen, wenn ein hecht mein Rotauge oder so gepackt hätte, hätte ich die gelegenheit genommen und den Hecht gepackt, dan hab ich einen Hecht gefangen, voll logisch:m


----------



## Desperados (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Tanckom, bitte glaub mir eins, wenn ein Hecht dich so in die Hand beisst, dann ist das Vieh dir erstmal Sch....egal.
Und ist mit der Hand gefangen wirklich dem Fangen mit der Rute gleichzusetzen ?? Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ;-)


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der hat ihn doch in die hand gebissen was ihm auch sichtlich weh getan hat! also ich hätte da nicht noch ne zweite hand hingehalten!


----------



## COPAL1965 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados


lass ihn nur mal einen Hecht streicheln....#q


----------



## fishermansbf:D (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all die am 17ten kommen,

wie lange werdert ihr in Remerschen bleiben?


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich geb dir mal genau die selbe antwort wie ich immer auf diese frage bekommen hab: von morgens bis abends! gell bass+desperados

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hehehe genau


----------



## fishermansbf:D (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados wie tief fischt du mit KöFi oder fischst du auf grund?


----------



## Desperados (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich fische 0,05 m bis verdammt keine schnur mehr auf der Rolle um noch tiefer zu stellen wenns nötig ist oder eben auf grund, sorry kann ich nicht verallgemeineren :-( aber 2m tief ist schon nicht schlecht ;-) )


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich glaube er wollte wissen wie tief du in remerschen mit köfi angelst und das würde mich auch interessieren! tust du ausloten bis kurz über grund oder hast du dort so ne einheitstiefe?


----------



## peddaa (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tanckom schrieb:


> Ja pedda, gehst du am samstag mit???





jo gehe mit will was dickes fangen wird jetz langsam zeit #c


----------



## Desperados (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja, 2 m, mal mehr mal weniger. meistens eine im oberen 1/3 und eine im unteren 1/3 wenn mike dabei ist dann ist es meist automatisch so das instinktiv 4 verschiedene wassertiefen eingestellt werden, um den fisch schnell zu finden. den wie jeder weiss wenn 2mann mit 2 ruten jeweils in 2 verschiedenen tiefen  fischen nicht 6 sondern 4 verschiedene tiefen beangelt werden und somit nicht das oberste 1/3 und unterste 1/3 sondern alle 4 1/3 befischt werden was eine 125% chance bringt einen fisch zu fangen was bedeutet das ihr mit dieser taktik immer einen fisch fangen werdet da statistisch sogar im durschnitt mit dieser methode 1 1/4 fisch pro person gefangen werden. was aber auch bedeuten kann dass wenn 2 nichts fangen ich somit die möglichkeit habe 3 3/4 fische zu fangen.
Verstanden ???


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

haha sehr witzig!!!:r

nee habs schon verstanden!!!:m

am samstag können wir das ganze ja dann in 8/8 oder mehr aufteilen!!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ coopal
du hast es verstanden^^(lass den jungen mal einen hecht streichln)

@Desperados,
seit wann gibt es denn eine Formel so wie in der Mathé um einen Hecht zu fangen???^^

@Pedda
mit was wirst du angeln??? wobbler oder Köfi???

@Fishermansbf
Ich dachte du hättest keinen Bock auf Köfi oder wie jetzt???

@all
wenn ihr alle am 17 auf Köfi angelt, könnt ihr aber nicht erwarten, das ich für jeden so um die 10 Rotaugen fange, das kann man im Sommer Gut, aber um diese Jahreszeit,hmmm....    das wird schon schwieriger
werde aber morgen versuchen mit Bflow VIELE Köfis für alle zu Angeln

@Bass
wo wirst du den angeln, bei der insel oder machst du einen Ganzen Rungang???


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

frag bass nicht wo er angeln wird der kann nämlich keine zwei minuten still sitzen bleiben oder an einer stelle bleiben!

ich hoffe du kommst auch morgen! denn mit den 2-3 köfis die ich fange werd ich nicht weit kommen!


----------



## Tanckom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Keine angst Bflow, wenn der profi morgen nichts Fängt, dan Fängt KIENER was^^
Du kanns mich alles Fragen um das thema Freidfisch, und ich sag dir jetzt schon mal was,
man muss kein Profi sein um viele Fische zu fangen, sogar mit 30 euro kannst du für einen Angeltag bzw. ein ganzes jahr lang eine mange köfis Fangen,...


----------



## reiheramdeich (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Desperados

hey bist ja ein Rechenkünstler.

Ich kann Deine Rechnung vervollständigen:

wenn 3 nichts fangen hast Du die Möglichkeit 4/4 Fische zu fangen. Wenn man dann die Anzahl der Nixfänger durch 3 teilt, und mit Dir, multipliziert, dann mal 4/4 rechnet, und den ganzen Bruch kürzt, dann haste echte Chancen einen ganzen Fisch zu fangen. Die ganze Kiste mal Zimmertemparatur : 22,1 x Durchschnittsalter hab ich der Einfachheit weggelassen.

Und nu????? biste baff????

Viele Grüße, die Kiste hier konnte ich mir nu nicht verkneifen


----------



## reiheramdeich (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ tanckom

meinst Du die wollen alle Rotaugen als Köfi

@ all

falls jemand mit Barsch als Köfi was anfangen kann, dann werd ichs am 17. mal versuchen. Dann könnte ich eventuell tanckom mit dem Köderfischfang unterstützen. Falls die 2/3 und 3/4 Rechnung hinhaut.|rolleyes

Oder wie siehts mit Barsch am Weiher aus?

War ja noch nie da und muss erstmal sehen was Sache ist.

Gruß@all


----------



## peddaa (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tanckom

Wobbler oder Köfi ich probiere beide glaub ich weiss noch nicht


----------



## bflow (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und wieder bricht die typische köfi-panik aus!


----------



## reiheramdeich (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> und wieder bricht die typische köfi-panik aus!


 

tja, diese Köfi Panik kann ich nu auch nicht verstehen.

Krieg ich auch welche

Für den Grill|kopfkrat


----------



## **bass** (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also, ich werde mit köfis angeln und wenn alle stricke reissen geh ich mit ds oder wobbler rum, 
wenns regnet hok ich mich unter meinen schirm und fang schleien, bzw angel mit zwei ruten auf hecht... 
dann falls ich keine rapfen mehr hab, köder ich barsche an(ausser jemand hat ein paar rotaugen zuviel)!
 geangelt wie gilles sagt auf hecht eine hoch eine tief, auf barsch beide tief (etwa 50-100cm über grund) 
rotaugen fangt ihr am platz von copal (sorry ; )  ) oder wenn ihr aufs fußballfeld schaut der zweite steg richtung insel...
falsche behauptung rotaugen fängt mann besser im sommer (ausser villeicht die kleinen), die übergangszeit wie jetzt ist am besten!

einige müssten sich schon entscheiden ob sie schleien oder rotaugen wollen, denn meines erachtens ist es besser mann versucht rotaugen im kleinen weiher zu fangen, denn im grossen ist die ''gefahr'' schleien zu fangen doch recht gross... vor allem wenn mann 3 kilo futter reinschmeisst was villeicht nicht mal genügen könnte...

welche köfipanik; ))  habs ja schon erklärt im sommer kein problem aber jetzt fängsts an, versucht mal im winter bei minus 8 grad köfis zu fangen... mann braucht länger für die köfis als für die räuber ; )

bflow hat recht sobald es nicht mehr beisst (barsche) zieh ich weiter...

also mann sieht sich am samstag, 

nur eine frage haupteingang oder an der seite???


----------



## fishermansbf:D (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich würde mal sagen wir treffen uns am Haupteingang dort wo die Kneipe immer war oder?

lg#h


----------



## Tanckom (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ reiheramdeich

Soviel ich weiss Angelt 99% mit Köfi

Und wenn du Grillen willst, dan nehm so wie wir Tühringer mit,... 

@bass
sag mal, was meinst du mit Grossen rotaugen, den so ab die 20cm Marke sind Grosse für mich, und die sind schwer zu Fangen, ich angle aber meistens nur auf die die so 10-20cm lang sind, die sind gut auf Hecht, gehe heute sowieso mit Bflow auf mertert, und wenn welche übrig beliebn, nehm ich sie mit(tot, hab naemlich keine Pumpe) und gib sie euch, wenn an dem Tag nichts läuft^^


----------



## reiheramdeich (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Tanckom

hab schon Wiener Würstchen zum Grillen. Falls das mit dem Fisch nix wird.  #h

Gruß


----------



## bflow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all

hab gerade wieder ne bestellung bei camo gemacht mir ist jetzt aber aufgefallen, dass ich etwas vergessen hab! ich wollte fragen ob, wenn jmd von euch wieder was dort bestellt, er mir noch etwas mit bestellen kann? ich bin auch bereit die hälfte des versands zu zahlen!

mfg flo


----------



## fishermansbf:D (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was hast du den vergessen?


----------



## Tanckom (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bflow
und hast du noch was gefangen???


----------



## Tanckom (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ all
wenn jemand mal eine bestellung bei Askari oder stollenwerk macht, kann diese Person mir dan bescheid sagen?... Danke


----------



## reiheramdeich (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Tanckom

was brauchst du denn??

Gruß


----------



## Tanckom (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na Köder, und ne neue schnur(schnur kaufe ich im Le Silure) die Stren Super Braid ist für mich gut, und man bekommt sie nicht auf dem internet,... schade


----------



## fishermansbf:D (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom bist du am Samstag auch schon um 7h da?


----------



## Tanckom (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ka, glaub aber nicht, den meine Mutter kann mich nicht früher wie 8 Uhr fahren,...


----------



## Tanckom (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sry, 
ka= keine Ahnung, bin noch immer die Msn sprache gewohnt^^


----------



## bflow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

bin mit 9 kleinen rapfen nach hause gekommen!

@fishermansbf

hab vergessen hellgies zu bestellen! hab nämlich nur die kleinen und ich wollte die noch ne nummer größer!

mfg flo


----------



## fishermansbf:D (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bestelle mir nur immer Dezember wieder was wenn das nicht zu spät für dich wäre???


----------



## bflow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ich bis dorthin wieder was bestelle! aber wenn du ne bestelleung machst sag einfach bescheid!


----------



## Ronacts (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dezember 
da hat der bflow schon wieder 3 mal bestellt |rolleyes

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja so viel geld hab ich nun auch nicht, dass ich 2mal im monat bestellen kann!:c

sag ronny hast du vllt lust am samstag kurz in remich anzuhalten um dort noch schnell ein paar köfis zu fangen? ich weiss wo man dort noch in kurzer zeit 1-2 dutzend rapfen fangen kann!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bflow
ist das genug oder wie????

@Ronacts
Tja, wenn man darf und es sich leisten kann, würd ich fast jede Woche was bestellen^^

@Fishermansbf
wo bestellst du deine sachen im September???


----------



## fishermansbf:D (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wahrscheinlich im Dezember bei Camo


----------



## bflow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

wie ich vorhin schon gesagt hab, es ist schon gut, dass wir überhaupt welche gefangen haben aber noch 50-100 mehr wären auch gut gewesen!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

können wir machen, dann sind wir aber nicht 7 Uhr am See ?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja,... es ist nicht mehr sommer, dan Hätten wir so um die 60 Rotaugen in 3-4 stunden gefangen aber um diese Jahreszeit,... tja c'est la vie^^


----------



## bflow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bin lieber ne stunde später mit mehr köfis dort als den ganzen tag mit ds und wobbler zu angeln und den anderen zuzuschauen wie sie einen fisch nach dem anderen rausziehn!:q

ist aber wie du willst wenn du gleich nach remerschen willst dann ist mir das recht!


----------



## Ronacts (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm ist mir eigentlich egal, aber sollten wir uns dann nicht später am See treffen, nicht das da einige lange warten müssen, wenn es so ist wie heute morgen dann ist es a....kalt

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weshalb warten? die sollen gleich loslegen was die sowieso tun werden!

wir sehn uns dort sowieso! den meisten wirst du öfter über den weg laufen als du denkst! so groß ist der weiher nun auch nicht!

edit: für samstag sind 11km/h windstärke gemeldet, also genau das wetter was man zum drop shotten nicht gebrauchen kann! noch ein grund mehr genug köfis dabei zu haben!

mfg flo


----------



## fishermansbf:D (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also mein Vater fährt mich dass ich um 7h schon am Weiher bin.


----------



## Ronacts (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie du meinst, dann machen wir das so.
chris87 wollte auch noch mit uns von Wasserbillig los.
Können uns ja dann immer noch entscheiden 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok kein problem!!

wird ein hartes wochenende! demnach wie lange ich arbeiten muss werd ich nicht mal schlafen sondern nach der arbeit duschen und mich fertig machen um nach wasserbillig zu fahren!


----------



## fishermansbf:D (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Eine Frage...

sollen die anderen (und ich) einfach um 7hh da sein und ihr kommt dann etwas später oder wie?


----------



## Ronacts (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in welcher Bar arbeitest du denn? :q

Gruß ronny


----------



## bflow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich arbeite für nen catering oder partyservice, das heisst ich arbeite nur wenn irgendwelche veranstaltungen wie hochzeiten oder geburtstage sind! ich bin dort kellner! und das kann manchmal lange dauern bis die letzten sich dazu entschlossen haben zu gehn!


----------



## Ronacts (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das müsste übersetzt glaube ich so neArt Caterer sein?

Also satt bist du dann wenigstens 
Soll ich dann Samstag einen Weckruf starten oder geht es ohne 

Gruß ronny


----------



## bflow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee das geht glaub ich ohne bin mir sicher, dass ich vor 1-2 uhr nicht zu hause bin und dann werd ich mich auch nicht mehr hinlegen sonst komm ich danach nicht mehr auf!


----------



## fishermansbf:D (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gehe jetzt ins Bett

tschüss


----------



## reiheramdeich (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Ronny, kannst Du Deinen Caterer nicht überrreden die Reste vom Feste schön warm einzupacken und mitzubringen???? 

Gruß


----------



## bflow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da bleibt nicht viel übrig! manchmal ist nicht mal genug fürs personal übrig!


----------



## Ronacts (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

zu spät hat leider schon selbst geantwortet

ich bringe aber noch Kohle zum grillen mit ,kann ja nie schaden und lecker Bier bei der Kälte ist auch gut :q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## reiheramdeich (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronacts

ich bring dann nen Grill mit, und wenn Du zu viel Bier getrunken hast, dann läßte Dein Auto da stehen und ich nehm Dich mit nach Bit. Dann haben wir nen Grund nochmal die Angel reinzuwerfen, wenn wir Dein Auto am Sonntag wieder holen fahren.|jump:

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Ronacts (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gute idee,ich glaube meine Frau wäre begeistert |kopfkrat

Gruß ronny


----------



## reiheramdeich (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also meine Frau ist immer begeistert, wenn ich vom Angeln komme, Fische :k dabei hab, diese ausnehme, würze, brate, und zum Essen serviere.|engel:

Machst Du was falsch, oder mag Deine Frau keinen Fisch?#c;+


----------



## Ronacts (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

doch sie mag schon Fisch, aber sie will auch mal was von mir haben, bin die ganze Woche ja schon arbeiten und dann am Wochenende auch noch angeln. #c

Gute Nacht Gruß Ronny


----------



## Buonazzo (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen,

war heute morgen mal wieder an der Mosel. 
Nach 2 Stunden Langeweile hatte ich plötzlich diesen Kerl 
hier an der Rute:







Stolze 92 cm lang und 6,49 kg schwer. 






Persönliche Zanderhöchstmarke gesprengt.
Angeltag gerettet! Grüße an Alle! 

Buonazzo

:vik:


----------



## COPAL1965 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

super Fisch,gratuliere:vik::vik:


----------



## COPAL1965 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit was haste den zander gefangen?#c


----------



## Buonazzo (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dankeschön!!


Mit einem 8cm Kopyto auf 15g Jigkopf.
Farbe: schwarz, silberglitzer, rote Kehle 
Gufi ist im ersten Bild zu sehen (nur etwas zu klein).




MfG........Buonazzo


----------



## reiheramdeich (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri zu dem Super Fisch#6


----------



## Sala (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,

@ Bflow und Ronacts,

würde mich euch gerne am Samstag Morgen vorm treffen anschliessen, um einige Köfis zu fangen, hatte bis jetzt noch keine Zeit mir welche zu beschaffen. ?


----------



## Fischmaster (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Echt n Hammer Fisch 
Petri


----------



## bflow (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@buonazzo

geiler fisch!
sag mal, ist das die skeletor 2 die du da hast?

mfg flo


----------



## $perch$ (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wow super fisch


----------



## Buonazzo (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow


Ja das ist die Skeletor 2! 
Habe ich vorletzten Samstag erhalten. Anfangs war sie sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, durch den direkten Blankkontakt und die etwas kleinere Beringung.  Jetzt würde ich sie nicht mehr hergeben!!




Buonazzo


----------



## Tanckom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ all
ich kann morgen erst so gegen 8Uhr das sein, den Früher gehts ehrlich nicht, sorry,

@Buonazzo
Petri Heil, geiler Fisch, so was hab ich eigentlich nicht von der Mosel erwartet^^

@Coopal
kanst du Morgen wirklich nicht mitkommen????


----------



## Gpups (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

komme gerade von der mosel.war mim peddaa köfis jagen.
2 stunden - ca.20 stück. damit kommen wir nicht weit ;( .  naja, denke werde morgen schon so gegen sechs an die mosel gehen um noch ein paar stück zu fangen.
@bass
hast du dich mit köfis eingedeckt oder sollen wir uns morgen früh noch an der mosel (brücke) treffen ?
@Buonazzo
petri zum zander 
#r#r#r
ansonsten sehen wir uns ja morgen früh !
|gutenach


----------



## Gpups (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hat jemand von euch zufällig diese rolle ?
*Spro Passion RD 610*


und wenn ja, wie ist die ?
lg


----------



## Tanckom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gpup, ehrlich gesagt, ich kann dir wirklich keine rolle von Spro empfehlen, da ich diese marke nur selten gut Finde, wenn ich dir eine Empfehlen kann dan eine von Abu garcia oder Shimano, wenn es eine Billige sein soll, Rate ich dir zur Mitchel oder Quantum, von Spro kenne ich nur eine Gute Rolle und zwar die Red Arc, das wäre ,wenn ich auf Forelle ginge die einzige rolle die ich mir Kaufe,...
Frag aber mal bass, der hat mehr erfahrung wie ich


----------



## fishermansbf:D (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gpups
 DAIWA und EXORI haben sehr gute Rollen zu einem kleinen Preis.


----------



## Desperados (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

red arc = forelle ?? shimano und abu garcia = gut ?? mitchel und quantum = billig ?? Hallo ??

spro passion rd 610 ist ok abhängig davon was du damit vor hast ???

war heute köderfische fangen. In 6 stunden +/- 500 kleine rapfen gefangen, 400 davon konnte ich jetzt gerade in den müll schmeissen und für die anderen 100 kann ich auch keine garantie geben ich könnt  :v


----------



## Tanckom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ desperados
 das war meine meinung, dann hab bisher nur gute erfharungen mit abu garcia, shimano, mitchel und quantum, und die benutze ich nur für barsch und hecht bzw. wels,....


----------



## Gpups (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> spro passion rd 610 ist ok abhängig davon was du damit vor hast ???



wollte mich gerne an drop shot versuchen.
wollte mir dazu noch eine spro passion 25 rute holen.
da ich kein plan habe, frage ich lieber vorher ob das was zu drop shoten ist


----------



## Desperados (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die spro passion kenn ich leider net denk ich mal sorry weiss nicht mehr op ich die kenne. aber beim drop shot ist die rolle nicht soooo wichtig da du nicht so sehr am kurbeln bist wie beim spinnfischen


----------



## Gpups (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ah, ok
das heißt die 610pro wäre was für mich und für 33 € mach ich wohl auch nix falsch #6
danke Desperados


----------



## fishermansbf:D (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gpups 
bist du morgen auch schon m 7h da?


----------



## Gpups (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

komm doch morgen früh an die mosel nach schengen.
sind do so ab sechs da und ein paar köfis kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## Gpups (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



fishermansbf:D schrieb:


> @gpups
> bist du morgen auch schon m 7h da?




Yup #6


----------



## fishermansbf:D (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja ich weiss nicht wo das ist


----------



## Gpups (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab desperados gemeint


----------



## fishermansbf:D (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok 

naja dann bis morgen

mein Vater kommt mich jetzt abholen

Tschüü


----------



## COPAL1965 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

wenn es nur irgendwie machbar wäre,würde ich
natürlich sehr gerne mit euch angeln gehen#6

muss aber leider morgen von 8-18 arbeiten,kannst mich
ja gerne besuchen oder kontrollieren kommen auf der arbeit

gruss copal

PS.wünsche euch allen einen schönen samstag und viele       
    viele dicke Fische,besonders natürlich Gpups#h


----------



## reiheramdeich (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@COPAL1965

Schade, hätte gerne mal jemanden aus meiner alten Heimat getroffen.:c

Gruß


----------



## COPAL1965 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo kommst du denn her?#c


----------



## Tanckom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ all
Hoofentlich ist Morgen ein Guter tag, wenn nicht hab ich ein Zelt dabei, fals es regnet, wenn ihr Köfis braucht, ich bin Morgen an der Stelle von Coopal am kleinen See, ihr könnt sie abholen kommen, bin aber erst so um Halb neun da.

@Coopal, kannst du den nicht sonntag arbeiten gehen???^^

@ Chris
wo gehst du den auf freidfisch???
hab mir gedacht, wir könnten zusammen an dem einem steg angeln

P.S
Ich Wünsche Für alle Morgen ein Petri Heil oder wie man bei uns auf Dänish sagt 
"Kneak og Breack"
^^


----------



## reiheramdeich (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ COPAL1965

aus Temmels. Wir hatten uns schon mal drüber unterhalten wegen den Barschen an der alten Schloßruine.

Hey, wenn Du alt genung bist, dann kanns sogar sein dass wir zusammen in die Schule gegangen sind.

Gruß


----------



## COPAL1965 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom
muss leider auch  sonntag von 7-13 uhr arbeiten:v


----------



## COPAL1965 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja vom alter kommt es hin:vik:


----------



## reiheramdeich (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ COPAL1965

Also, wenn ich mir Dein Profilbild etwas betrachte, könnte mir einfallen, dass Deine Initialen F.H. sind.

Kanns aber nicht genau sagen, weil es nur sehr klein ist.

Wenn ich richtig liege.... wow, das wärn Ding

Gruß


----------



## Ronacts (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow & chris87
ich bin morgen früh 6,30 Uhr in Wasserbillig

@alle anderen 
man sieht sich morgen 

Gruß ronny


----------



## reiheramdeich (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronacts

na das kann ja was werden. Bin mal gespannt.
Hab den Grill schon eingepackt, und ein klein wenig Holz hab ich auch. 

Gruß


----------



## Tanckom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronacts
kannst du dem chris sagen, das wir uns an der stelle von coopal treffen sollen (kleiner see)
den ich komme nachher so um halb 9 auch dahin um rotaugen zu fangen
Danke


----------



## Tanckom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Reiheramdeich, du baruchst eigentlich kein holz, wenn es regnet ja, aber ansonsten geht es schon, den beim kleinen see findet man genug,...


----------



## reiheramdeich (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Tanckom

hab ja auch nicht viel Holz. Nur ein paar trockene Äste. Wenn die mal brennen, kann man ja immer mal noch was suchen..... falls man sich mal wärmen will.

Gruß


----------



## Tanckom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oder Grillen will^^ ok, geh jetzt schlafen, will morgen fitt sein, und wenn ich es nicht bin helfen mir immer noch meine Dogen: KAFFE ^^ nacht bis morgen dann


----------



## Fischmaster (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Viel Spass euch morgen .


----------



## bflow (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so ich bin zurück von der arbeit! hat gott sei dank nicht lange gedauert und ich konnte noch ein bisschen was süsses von der cocktailparty mitbringen!

ich werde dann morgen um 6:30 am bahnhof sein geht das in ordnung?

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geht klar ich bin da 

Gruß ronny


----------



## reiheramdeich (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Fischmaster

kommste morgen nicht????

Mein Angebot steht noch! Ich bring meine beiden Jungs noch mit. Hat sich gerade eben so ergeben. 

Gruß


----------



## chris87 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Leute!

kam vor ner stunde zurück von der mosel..hab mit der feeder gefischt, wollte eigentlich  rotaugen( köfi´s der etwas größeren sorte 15 cm +) hab entsprechend auch mein futter darauf ausgerichtet (hanfmehl, gardonix etc.) konnte aber leider "nur" 5 barsche, ein richtig großes rotauge und zwei kleine und einen richtig schönen brassen fangen...

wird man wohl darauf hoffen müssen, morgen früh genug köfi´s zu bekommen...

@ ronacts u. bflow: ob wir zuerst an die mosel gehen oder direkt nach remerschen fahren, ist mir eigentlich egal...von daher, können wir das dann ja morgen früh entscheiden..

also, dann bis morgen!!


----------



## COPAL1965 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

neee...,meine initialen sind HB.:vik:


----------



## Fischmaster (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



reiheramdeich schrieb:


> @ Fischmaster
> 
> kommste morgen nicht????
> 
> ...



Ne sry
Hab ganz vergessen zu fragen #q
Is auch besser so für dich  sonst wär das Auto zienlich voll für Sitzkiepe, Stippe,Barschzeug usw 
Bin n anderes Mal gerne dabei wenn mal wieder so n Treffen ist.
Dann nehm ich halt nur Hecht bzw Barschzeug mit 
Nächsten Monat oder so könnte man ja mal wieder was machen oder ?


----------



## reiheramdeich (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ COPAL1965

schade, hab echt gedacht, ich hätte Dich auf dem Bild erkannt. Macht nix... finde es trotzdem toll, das wer aus meiner Gegend in der ich geboren bin hier zu finden ist. Vielleicht kennt man sich ja doch.

Und vielleicht passts ja mal, das man sich trifft.
Um über Bekannte zu tratschen

Viele Grüße


----------



## reiheramdeich (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Fischmaster

hab ein großes Auto.
Naja....... wird schon irgenwann klappen.

Gruß


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

moin moin...,

ich habe dir eine PN geschickt...|wavey:

gruss copal.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Erstmal Petri zu dem schönen Zander

Die Passion ist für den Preis ganz okay, und wenn es nur ein bisschen dropshotten ist reicht sie auch. Wenn schon Spro dann eine Blue Arc, die Red Arc ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Schlecht geschmiert, das Schnurlaufröllchen ist sehr anfällig. Trotz der hochwertigen Äußeren ein ziemlich billiges Innenleben.

Bei Shimano sollte man eigentlich auch erst ab der Exage kaufen. Bei Daiwa ist die Procaster das Einstiegsmodell, welches auch nicht zu 100% überzeugt.

So dann wünsche ich euch noch weiterhin viel Spaß am See


----------



## Fischmaster (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Für DS ist die Rute sehr wichtig, man braucht eine kurze ca 1,80 M Rute mit einer weichen Spitze und hartem Rückgrat dann ne Rolle (die is aber ned so wichtig ) und ne geflochtene Schnur mit Fluocarbon Vorfach, das ist alles !


----------



## reiheramdeich (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all

Wer is denn heute aus Remerschen als Schneider nach Hause gefahren????|bigeyes

könnt die Liste fortsetzen

1. Reiheramdeich (aber Grillen mit Ronacts war super)


----------



## reiheramdeich (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ COPAL1965

bin am Montag Nachmittag in Grevenmacher. Falls es bei Dir passt, könnten wir eventuell gegen Abend oder so noch ein paar Würmer baden, oder Barsche trockenlegen. |wavey:

Gruß, Harry


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

habe leider keine zeit,habe schon den montag ohne angeln
verplant,ein anderes mal gerne#6

mfg


----------



## Gpups (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



reiheramdeich schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Wer is denn heute aus Remerschen als Schneider nach Hause gefahren????|bigeyes
> 
> könnt die Liste fortsetzen



ich ich ich 
zum:vist das ;(
waren noch ne stunde an der mosel, leider auch erfolgslos |uhoh:

1. Reiheramdeich (aber Grillen mit Ronacts war super)
2. Gpups (aber haufen netter leute kennen gelernt #6 und an erfahrung gesammelt #6)

@zanderkönig & fischmaster
danke fur die tips, jungs 
hab mich für die passion entschieden, sowohl als rute wie auch als rolle.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390105464772&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180416182022&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

ich denke für den anfang sind die ganz ok 

lg marek


----------



## Gpups (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kennt ihr die geflochtene dyneema schnur ?
ist das was ?
*
*


----------



## Ronacts (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So Jungs bin auch wieder zu Hause.
Beim nach Hausfahren wurde das Wetter besser und ich habe mir gedacht jetzt kannst du in Wasserbillig auch deine Dropshotrute nochmal auspacken.
Was soll ich sagen in einer Stunde 2 Dropshotbarsche von 27 cm.
Und meine Rute hat damit Ihre ersten Fische gefangen

@bflow
vielleicht hats ja diesmal geklappt weil du nicht dabeiwarst :q

War trotz dem scheiss Wetter angenehm ein paar von euch kennenzulernen oder wiederzusehen

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Gpup
du hättest bleiben sollen, ich hatte noch einen Hecht dran, und der Salsa hatte einen Barsch von ungefähr 26 cm ,

@Ronacts
warst du alleine oder mit dem bass, desperados und bflow angeln???

@all
ist zwar schade gewesen, das ihr alle gegangen seit, hätte euch gerne besser kennen gelernt, hab aber trotzdem an einem tag mehr gelernt wie in einem Jahr, und zwar 2 dinge, denn wie ihr villeicht wisst bringt mir keiner was bei(praktische erfahrung) sondern muss alles selber lernen (informatielle erfahrung) , durchs Internet oder Zeitschrift, und ehrlich gesagt, damit kann ich selten etwas anfangen 

@ der rest
was habt ihr den noch gefangen


----------



## reiheramdeich (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@COPAL1965

ok, wir können ja mal bei Gelegenheit was abmachen.
Viele Grüße


@ Gpups
Tja 2x Tapfere Schneiderlein :c allerdings hab ich mirs erspart, nochmal an die Mosel zu gehen. Und so viele nette Leute kenenzulernen... das war das Schneiderlein allemal wert.

@ Ronacts

Das hab ich mir gedacht, das Du es nicht lassen kannst. Petri zum Barsch, war das wieder ein Tankbarsch?


Gruß @all


----------



## reiheramdeich (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Tanckom

Irgendwie sind bei dem heftigen Regenguß alle verschwunden, aber ich denke mal, das wird nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein das man sich trifft. 

Gruß#h


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich
ich kann euch ja verstehen, aber nachher war es gutes wetter, ach ja, werde mir jetzt auch villeicht eine Barschrute kaufen.


----------



## Fischmaster (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Gpups schrieb:


> kennt ihr die geflochtene dyneema schnur ?
> ist das was ?
> *
> *



Ich hab ne geflochtene Spiderwire und ne Powerline kann dir beide empfehlen, Dynema hab ich noch nicht probiert aber die sollte auch klappen .

Petri an die die etwas gefangen haben, auch wenn sie nicht so gebissen haben .

Hat eigentlich keiner nen Hecht gefangen ?


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

doch, bass hat in ner Stunde 4 gefangen, aber er sagt, das sind zu wenige die arme Sau^^


----------



## reiheramdeich (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Tanckom

Tja, das schöne Wetter hinterher hat mir nix mehr genutzt. Ich war naß bis auf die Knochen.

Was für ne Barschrute willst Du Dir denn zulegen?


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Villeicht so einem wie in dem design von Ronacts oder Salsa,... weiss es aber noch nicht genau, lass mich liber mal von bass und desperados beraten


----------



## Fischmaster (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hab ne Garbolino Blaster 3,5-7,5 WG Hammer Teil, 1,8 M lang und wiegt sehr wenig .
Ein 0er Spinner fleigt sehr weit damit !


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ehm garbolino liegt mir nicht so


----------



## Fischmaster (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier is mal n Foto von der
Wenn mal wieder ein Treffen ist kannst du die gerne mal fischen oder meine andere Barschrute
Die würde dir sicher gefallen is n geiles Teil.


----------



## Ronacts (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tanckom schrieb:


> @Gpup
> @Ronacts
> warst du alleine oder mit dem bass, desperados und bflow angeln???
> 
> ...


ich war allein noch in Wasserbillig 

aber das du alles allein lernen musst oder willst liegt doch ganz bei dir, ich habe heute vormittag auch wenig geangelt, na und dafür schaue ich mir bei den anderen die Montagen an
Wenn du meine oder eine Angel mal hättest probieren wollen, hätte ich mit Sicherheit nicht nein gesagt

du musst immer "mit den Augen stehlen" , das ist so ne alte Weisheit, aber da ist viel dran
frag mal den bflow, der hat dieses Jahr erst wieder richtig angefangen zu angeln (und zu fangen) und der hat bestimmt das meiste gelernt wo er mit anderen zusammen angeln war

Gruß ronny


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Fischmaster schrieb:


> Hier is mal n Foto von der
> Wenn mal wieder ein Treffen ist kannst du die gerne mal fischen oder meine andere Barschrute
> Die würde dir sicher gefallen is n geiles Teil.


was sind das für angel???

@ Ronacts
ich kann dich gut verstehen, aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt einer der, wie soll ich es sagen, der andere nervt, egal ob ich dich nicht genervt hab, hätte aber in schlechtes gewissen dabei,
ich spare jetzt aber mal, dann frag ich euch was gut ist, geh dan Shoppen#t


----------



## Fischmaster (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Garbolino Blaster mit Daiwa Regal 1000 XI-AB mit geflochtener Power Pro
und 
Megabass Lycaon F0-68 mit Shimano Seido 1000 FA mit geflochtener Spiderwire

Beide auf Ebay zum Schnäppchenpreis bekommen ...

Ansonsten währe die sicher was für dich :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Pezon-Michel-Red...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item3ef92f5be4

Die Rute muss dir ja gefallen also geh in den Angelladen nehm paar in die Hand und lass dich beraten


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sorry fishmaster, darf aber nicht über internet kaufen,...
so setze nun das video von heute drauf


----------



## Fischmaster (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mach das.
Schau dich mal im Fishing World oder Le Silure um da findest du sicher was, aber über 15 Gramm Wurfgewicht sollte es schon nicht sein.

Wenn du Dropshoten willst ist eine 1,8 M Rute perfekt wenn du werfen willst ist 1,8 nicht so besonders da muss es dann schon ab 2 M sein eine 2 M Rute kann aber beides gut.


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok, danke, hatte ja auch vor im Le silure schauen zu gehen, und wenn es mal wieder breznlig wird und die Kofipanik nicht ausbricht, nehme ich Bass noch welche mit, für seine Regentonne


----------



## Fischmaster (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Können ja mal wieder so n Treffen veranstalten dann würde ich vlt auch mitkommen


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok, wann würde es denn gehen, wäre so in 2-3 Wochen ok???


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, wollt ihr mal meine Fetteste Forelle sehen, dan schaut auf dieser seite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q37vyp8HywI


----------



## Inkognitofly (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Typisch für die Obermoselangler. Waidgerecht ist was anderes !!


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Coopal
dein Video von deinem Rotauge setze ich auch auf Youtube, keine angst man sieht dich nicht^^


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

$perch$ hast du was gefangen???


----------



## Fischmaster (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tanckom schrieb:


> @ Coopal
> dein Video von deinem Rotauge setze ich auch auf Youtube, keine angst man sieht dich nicht^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIvOJ6oyKcc&feature=player_profilepage

ist es das ?


----------



## extremepike (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wer war heute auf schleie?


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Fischmaster schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIvOJ6oyKcc&feature=player_profilepage
> 
> ist es das ?


genau^^


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



extremepike schrieb:


> wer war heute auf schleie?


Gpup und Salsa hatten es versucht, aber ohne erfolg


----------



## extremepike (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok danke ich geh morgen doch nicht


----------



## Fischmaster (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kannst doch ruhig gehn... an einem Tag gehn se halt ned am nächsten vlt Biss auf Biss


----------



## extremepike (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nene nicht deswegen  ^^ musste mit einem freund gehen aber der muss auf irgendso ein Fest ^^


----------



## $perch$ (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war gar nicht dabei. Hatte heute den gazen Tag Training und morgen auch...
Hey Tanckom, in welcher Schule bist du?


----------



## extremepike (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

arts et metiers ist er so wie ich und fishermansbf  ^^


----------



## bflow (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bin jetzt auch zu hause!

bass, desperados und ich waren noch an der mosel!
an der ersten stelle hat bass noch nen ü60er rapfen und nen kleinen hecht gefangen!

an der 2ten stelle haben wir noch 2-3 barsche und desperados und ich wir konnten beide noch nen 40-50er zander fangen!

alles in einem ein recht amüsanter tag aber das fangergebnis ist doch mager ausgefallen!

hoffentlich klappts beim nächsten mal besser!

mfg flo


----------



## reiheramdeich (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow

Hab gerade gesehen, dass du aus Betzdorf bist. Ist dies das Betzdorf bei Wecker?

Ich frag halt mal nur, weil ich öfter in Grevenmacher bin. Vielleicht ergibt sich mal was.

Gruß


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow Petri aber

@ all
 hab jetzt auf Youtube das Video von Coopal und von Heute morgen

Coopal:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIvOJ6oyKcc

Heute Morgen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUrL3lsbkGA

Eine dicke Forelle von mir:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q37vyp8HywI


----------



## reiheramdeich (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Tancom

bin gerade am schauen.


----------



## bflow (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

ja das ist das betzdorf! ich bin zwar zum angeln öfter in wasserbillig-mertert da ich dort mit dem zug hinkomme aber man kann sich auch mal in grevenmacher treffen! ronny und ich hatten ja vor demnächst mal wieder in die gegend zu fahren dann können wir uns ja dort treffen!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey chris, und hast du was gefangen???


----------



## reiheramdeich (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow

bin am Montag in Grevenmacher. Muss bei der Schwiegermutter was arbeiten. Wenn Du Zeit hast könnte ich Dich auch mal eben nach Betzdorf holen kommen.

Gruß


----------



## bflow (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

montag ist schultag, das heisst ich bin erst gegen 15:30 zu hause!
ich geh immer mit angeln wenn ich zeit hab, wo ich hin gehe ist eigentlich egal!
wenn ich sonst nirgends hinkomme geh ich immer nach wasserbillig mertert, bin aber immer bereit auch woanders hinzugehn!

mfg flo


----------



## bflow (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

ich hab dieses jahr angefangen angelsüchtig zu werden:q,
und bin schon ein paar mal mit bass und desperados unterwegs gewesen und hab oft die meiste zeit meine angeln irgendwo im stich gelassen und ihnen auf die finger gekuckt wie sie angeln und ich hab sie nur so mit fragen bombardiert was ich auch heute noch tue! und ich bin mir sicher das können sie dir auch bestätigen! also immer wenn ein erfahrener angler in der nähe ist geh hin und kuck zu und stell auch die eine oder andere frage!

mfg flo

edit: dass ich überhaupt schon ein paar schöne fische gefangen hab verdanke ich ihnen und meiner hartnäckigkeit!


----------



## Tanckom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geh jetzt schlafen nacht bflow und reiheramdeich


----------



## reiheramdeich (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow

tja, bis 15.30 Uhr hab ich bestimmt zu tun. Wenn es bei Dir geht können wir gerne am späten Nachmittag was abmachen. Ich komm Dich holen, kein Problem.


----------



## reiheramdeich (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gute Nacht Tanckom


----------



## bflow (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

sie haben post!


----------



## COPAL1965 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@TANCKOM

das hast du super gemacht,schönes video:vik:


----------



## extremepike (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich geh heute nachmittag mal einbischen nach remerschen an den see  ^^


----------



## fishermansbf:D (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ tancko auf YOUTUBE hast du ein paar Fehler geschrieben^^

''Der Angleboard Traff sich am 17.10.09 zu remerschen, um Angeln zu gehen Anwesend waren: Gpup Pedda bass desperados salsa reieheramdeich chris47 Ronacts fishermansbf An diesem Tag wurden 5 hechte... ''


----------



## Sala (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

und ich tanz gern salsa:m


----------



## Barschrudi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo ich bin neu hier . Ich war gestern ja auch in Remerschen.|wavey:


----------



## fishermansbf:D (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo Barschrudi 

und WILLKOMMEN an Board!

hast du gestern was gefangen?


----------



## Barschrudi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein und du


----------



## Barschrudi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#6Wann geht ihr nochmal Angeln

vielleicht komm ich dann auch


----------



## $perch$ (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
Bei welchen methoden und Ködern benutzt ihr geflochtene und wann mono?
zb.: Gufi nimmt man Geflochtene...


----------



## Barschrudi (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#cweis ich noch nicht ich bin anfänger


----------



## extremepike (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich hatte geflochtene und immer wieder kamen so riesenknoten rein ich mag jetzt lieber für alles mono


----------



## fishermansbf:D (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich benutze zwar nur ne MONO weil ich die geflochtene nicht so mag

aber bei GuFi klar : geflochtene
       bei wobbler/blinker : mono/geflochten
       bei KöFi: mono

alos dass ist  meine Meinung.


----------



## bflow (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

für das gufi und drop shot angeln muss geflochtene dran!!!
ansonsten ist mono ok!


----------



## Tanckom (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ sala
ja sorry, hab salsa gesagt bekommen

@ $perch$
Wenn's du genau wissen willst frag bass oder desperados
Ich hingegen benutze auf Freidfisch und Forelle Mono, beim hecht,Barsch,usw. benutze ich geflochtene
Eigentlich finde ich, die Mono ist keine gute Hechtschnur, weil sie zu dehnbar ist, und deswegen der Anhhieb nicht sitzt, aber bass und desperados wissen es besser^^


----------



## fishermansbf:D (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also beim Hecht muss man nicht immer einen Anhieb machen
denn der Hecht schlägt oft selbst ihn die Schnur und dreht sich mit dem Köder weg und hackt sich oft selbst.

Allerdings beim Zander geflochhtene denn da muss man einen Anhieb setzen.


----------



## $perch$ (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und was geht im moment gut auf hecht und grossbarsch am baggerweiher ausser köderfisch?


----------



## extremepike (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gut gekontert  ^^


----------



## fishermansbf:D (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



extremepike schrieb:


> gut gekontert  ^^


 lol:vik:


----------



## Tanckom (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass,desperados
könnt ihr mir eine Tolle und Gute Barsch Angel empfeheln, sie sollte wenn aber nicht mehr wie 120 euro Kosten??? 
Danke


----------



## Tanckom (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@$perch$
soviel ich weis 
Texas-rig
Carolina-Rig
Wackys
Drop Shot(tipp)
Mepps Spinner ab 4

Was im moment nicht gut geht sind Wobbler, da diese oft zu remerschen benutzt werden,
z.b. Lucky Craft hatte immer gut gefangen, jetzt ist es nur noch schrott zu remerschen


----------



## extremepike (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo du recht hast hast du recht ^^also für grossbarsch empfehle ich dir natürliche farben braun fängt oft gut oder gold etc


----------



## $perch$ (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ihr seid ja alle im arts et metiers, richtig?
Ich bin nicht weit weg, nämlich im robert schuman.


----------



## Tanckom (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also
fishermansbf, extremepike und ich sind im LTAM


----------



## Ronacts (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so Jungs für eure Fragen , wie suche Barschrute, oder welche Schnur oder oder...
nutzt die Suchfunktion vom Board und müllt das Forum nicht so zu ! ;+
Und für alle anderen Fragen wie welche Klasse gehst du ?ß oder oder nutzt bitte eure Email oder MSN oder was weiss ich  

Gruß Ronny

Alle anderen Fragen könnt ihr natürlich hier stellen


----------



## $perch$ (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

5ieme
ich habe 14 jahre


----------



## fishermansbf:D (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny wo angelst du so`?


----------



## bflow (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kann ronny verstehen!
wenn ihr so weiter macht mit euren : gute nacht ich geh jetzt schlafen, welche klasse bist du usw, dann riskiert ihr vllt noch ne verwarnung wegen spaming!
mal kurz was off-topic zu posten ist kein weltuntergang aber man muss es nicht übertreiben!

@desperados

sag mir doch nochmal wie deine gufirute heisst hab das schon wieder vergessen denn ich will mir jetzt demnächst ne richtige gufirute zulegen!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



fishermansbf:D schrieb:


> @ronny wo angelst du so`?


 
normalerweise in der Mosel, Sauer, im Stausee Biersdorf, Meerfelder Maar, Gillenfelder Maar und wenn ich Urlaub Zeit und Geld habe auch woanders 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Inkognitofly (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mensch Männer´s

Geflochtene und Mono haben unterschiedliche eigenschaften !
Und das mit dem Hecht und selbst den Haken setzen, nunja wen er den Köderfisch geschluckt hat schon !!!!

Geflochtene benutzt man dann, wenn man eine Schnur mit geringer Dehnung und gutem Köderkontakt haben möchte. 

Mono je nach Hersteller hat Dehnung welches den Köderkontakt vermindert. Kommt also öfters dort zum einsatz wo dies nicht Nötig ist.

Aber es kommt auch noch dazu das jeder seine Vorlieben hat, und die Tragkraft einer Schnur auch noch mitbezogen werden muss. Geflochtene kann man zb. in einem Dünneren Durchmesser Fischen als eine Mono bei gleichbleibender oder sogar höherer Tragkraft.
Ich zb. fische auf Barsch eine 0,04er bis 0,08er verschiedener Hersteller je nach Situation.

TL


----------



## Tanckom (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts
ich kann dich ja verstehen, aber wenn es um eine barschangel geht vertraue ich nur euch, und nicht iergendjemand aus dem letzten kaff, der nichts weis, bei euch bin ich mir aber sicher, das ihr es auch wisst


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja das ist kein Chat, keine Lust hier Seitenweise Müll lesen zu müssen! Also wie war euer treffen?

Habe gestern einen 80-90cm Hecht vor den Füßen verloren, absofort kommt bei mir nur noch Stahl beim Kunstköderfischen an die Schnur! Auch im Fluss, war übrigens in der Saar, aber in den Grenzgewässern sollte es nicht viel anders sein!!!


----------



## Tanckom (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all
Ist jemand an einem Lucky Craft Wobbler Interesiert???


----------



## Tanckom (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all
Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn wir wieder so ein Treff in 3-4 Wochen veranstalten würden???


----------



## reiheramdeich (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War heute mit bflow und Barschrudi am alten Schloß in Temmels.

Ich war Schneider, aber schaut euch mal an, was die beiden angerichtet haben:








Petri bflow und Barschrudi #6


----------



## Tanckom (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bflow und Braschrudi, man ei ich galub heute hat keiner euch was nachgemacht, respekt


----------



## bflow (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke

@reiheramdeich

lasst es euch schmecken!

mfg flo


----------



## reiheramdeich (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

danke, aber da ist noch ein wenig arbeit bevor die schmecken.

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Inkognitofly (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich
Kleiner Tip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU
Braucht aber etwas Übung 

TL und Petri
PS: den verschnitthäuptling links liegen lassen


----------



## Ronacts (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados
von welcher Firma waren deine Kästen, wo du deine Wobbler drin hast?

Gruß ronny


----------



## bflow (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny

sakura


----------



## Ronacts (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

danke und petri 
Hast du die Barsche auf Drop-Shot gefangen?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gufi und drop shot!

die 2 größeren(32+33cm) auf gufi!

mfg flo


----------



## reiheramdeich (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Inkognitofly 

Danke, #6 aber das kann ich schon. Ich schuppe die Barsche aber trotzdem, weil ich gerne die Haut knusprig brate.... hab ich lieber.

Gruß


----------



## Ronacts (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gibt leider keinen Händler in Deutschland der Sakura verkauft 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny

nee hab auch gerade gekuckt!
kannst ja mal mit gilles nach frankreich auf einen großeinkauf!;-)

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

können ja mal im Winter hinfahren, dann kannst du ja als Übersetzer mitkommen 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

no problem!


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tach zusammen,

Petri zum Fang,

@Gilles
Habe mal den Account rausgekramt, bitte PM also nur noch auf diesen 

Ich treibe mich auch ab und an im Ländchen rum, W-Billig,Mertert Hafen, Machtum, und so weiter 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Desperados (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok


----------



## **bass** (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin,

mann mann hab gerade mal ein paar tage nicht reingeschaut, und schon sind 8 seiten dazu gekommen... da muss ich aber auch ein bisschen mein senf dazugeben... wie schon erwähnt das hier ist kein chat dafür gibt's andere seiten, und bei basis materialfragen glaub ich findet jeder hier genug in den foren, dies soll ein thread übers angeln in luxemburg sein mit infos und tipps! aber so artet es nur in nem laberthread aus, also wäre froh wenn manche sich zurückhalten würden...

war schade dass es nicht so richtig lief in remerschen, aber nach etwa 50m abgefischtem ufer konnte ich mir schon denken was läuft... wie gesagt hatte nur 2 brasche dafür aber 4 kleine hechte dies ist schon ein sehr schlechtes zeichen gewesen! wäre vermutlich erfolgreicher gewesen wenn man den ganzen tag mit dicken rotaugen auf hecht hätte angeln können, aber dafür braucht mann rotaugen ; ) und man sollte nicht zu 10 mann nur 20 m ufer befischen...
die mosel war dann doch die bessere wahl, obwohl es auch nicht so anständig war, aber wir haben halt was gefangen wie gesagt zwei zander, und ein rapfen und ein paar barsche und wieder mal zwei kleine hechte... glaub die laufeen mir nach ; ) aber ist ein gutes zeichen scheinen immer mehr hechte in der mosel vorzukommen...

mit etwas glück kann ich heute das eine oder andere stündchen ds noch rausschlagen, ansonsten ist am freitag rotaugen angeln angesagt, wenn sie denn beissen), und am samstag endlich mal wieder mit boot (ne gilles!) irgendwie gewöhnt man sich dran ; )

und bei denen temperaturen ist nur moch zu hoffen dass das hochwasser früh genug kommt! ich will braune brühe sehn ; )


----------



## bflow (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

wo solls denn auf rotaugen gehn? ich würde auch gerne noch ein paar rotaugen fangen!

@buonazzo

bin am samstag wieder in mertert, vllt sieht man sich ja!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wer braucht fürs Wochenende köfi???
dann soll er sich Melden???


----------



## bflow (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich geh jetzt noch schnell nach mertert, vllt lassen sich noch ein paar barsche überreden an die frische luft zu kommen!

vllt treffe ich noch den einen oder anderen von euch am wasser!

mfg flo


----------



## peddaa (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hann kein bock mehr an de seeeeeee:r nach remerschen fahren am wochenende an die mosel weis aber noch nicht wo hin wo gibt es gute plätze  



grusssssssssssss peddaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tanckom (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



peddaa schrieb:


> ich hann kein bock mehr an de seeeeeee:r nach remerschen fahren am wochenende an die mosel weis aber noch nicht wo hin wo gibt es gute plätze
> 
> 
> 
> grusssssssssssss peddaaaaaaaaaaa


Dann komm nach Remerschen, wenn du nicht's fängst, kannst du ja immer noch an die Mosel gehen, ich geh am Samstag auch Köfi besorgen, fishermansbf (villeicht) und extremepike kommen auch,...#6


----------



## peddaa (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn nach Remerschen dann aber an die mosel auf die insel da waren ma heute zwei stunden. Gpups und ich han 3 Barsche zwischen 23 und 26 cm:m


----------



## fishermansbf:D (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@pedda 
wann und wo geht ihr wieder an die Mosel?


----------



## peddaa (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



fishermansbf:D schrieb:


> @pedda
> wann und wo geht ihr wieder an die Mosel?


 

samstag wollten wir gehen weiss aber noch nicht wohin#c


----------



## peddaa (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



peddaa schrieb:


> samstag wollten wir gehen weiss aber noch nicht wohin#c






guten platz an der mosel brauchen wir#6


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Ein paar stellen wo ich gerne Fischen geh, nicht nur Obermosel !

+49° 41' 52.15", +6° 28' 50.11"
+49° 41' 56.67", +6° 28' 57.03"
+49° 42' 45.70", +6° 30' 3.32"
+49° 42' 48.84", +6° 30' 15.95"
+49° 42' 48.40", +6° 30' 23.00"
+49° 42' 48.92", +6° 31' 22.42"
+49° 42' 52.42", +6° 31' 51.18"
+49° 42' 5.75", +6° 33' 23.70"
+49° 42' 2.49", +6° 33' 35.52"
+49° 43' 7.26", +6° 36' 28.03"
+49° 43' 28.87", +6° 37' 3.37"
+49° 45' 49.88", +6° 38' 1.12"
+49° 45' 58.20", +6° 37' 59.44"
+49° 46' 49.48", +6° 41' 51.59"
+49° 47' 7.99", +6° 42' 19.26"
+49° 47' 23.67", +6° 42' 17.97"
+49° 47' 56.45", +6° 41' 56.47" 
+49° 48' 43.51", +6° 44' 33.97"
+49° 48' 24.46", +6° 46' 35.74"
+49° 48' 9.13", +6° 46' 58.14" 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Tanckom

Das Bild würde ich aber schnellstens wieder Löschen, ich glaube nicht das du dafür ein Copyright hast....
Könnt Probleme geben !

Gruß
Marco


----------



## bflow (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@dr.med.carp.

danke für die tipps, sind aber viele bekannte stellen dabei!
ich werd aber die eine oder andere mal ausprobieren!

mfg flo

edit: die stellen die in lux. liegen kenne ich alle die anderen sehn vielversprechend aus aber dort darf ich mit meinem lux. schein nicht angeln! trotzdem ne nette art die stelle preis zu geben!


----------



## peddaa (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Dr.med.Carp schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ein paar stellen wo ich gerne Fischen geh, nicht nur Obermosel !
> 
> ...




danke schön


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Nunja, Top Spot´s gibbet nit via Forum 

Bin am Samstag auch irgendwo dort oben ....

TL
Marco


----------



## Tanckom (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



peddaa schrieb:


> guten platz an der mosel brauchen wir#6


Was willst du Angeln, Barsche oder Köfi????


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Sorry, dann schau mal auf allen Seiten ganz ganz unten, was steht da wohl ?
Da macht dein Anwalt wenig, und das Board wird dann ggfls. dir auch an den Kragen gehen, wenn die was dazu bekommen....
War nur gut Gemeint, sowas kann Teuer werden..

"Copyright 2009 LUCKY CRAFT, INC. All Rights Reserved."

Nichts für ungut

Gruß
Marco


----------



## bflow (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

siehste, schon ist dein post gelöscht!
nimm das jetzt nicht übel aber ich gib dir mal nen rat: erst denken dann handeln, nicht gleich drauf losgehn ohne die konsequenzen zu kennen!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @tanckom
> 
> siehste, schon ist dein post gelöscht!
> nimm das jetzt nicht übel aber ich gib dir mal nen rat: erst denken dann handeln, nicht gleich drauf losgehn ohne die konsequenzen zu kennen!
> ...


^^
Tja so bin ich halt, egal ob es mir schwierigkeiten bringt^^


----------



## bflow (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich wollte noch kurz berichten wie es heute in mertert gelaufen ist: es war besch****n!
bin dann noch nach wasserbillig gegangen, dort konnte ich aber nur einen kleinen barsch verhaften!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bflow
Am Samstag wird's besser, wenn barsche nicht gehen, dan Köfi^^
Wer geht den sonst noch mit???


----------



## Tanckom (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Jungs, schaut mal was ich tolles gefunden hab, Belly Boot ich kommen YAAAAAAAAAAA
http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/remerschen.htm
Ihr müst das erst lesen, das von ab 2009


----------



## extremepike (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

juhuuuuu wie viel kostet so ein boot?:m


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Welche Farben bevorzugt ihr derzeit ?
Ich bin ja vom Motoroil Red Glitter sehr begeistert..

@ Desp.
Wie war es in Schweden ? Die 200er geknackt ?
Schick mir mal per PM deine Emailadresse

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Tanckom (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ALL
sorry das ich hier viel ins Forum schreibe, denn ich bin einer, der gerne viel schreibt, deshalb entschudlige ich mcih jetzt schon^^


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tanckom schrieb:


> @ALL
> sorry das ich hier viel ins Forum schreibe, denn ich bin einer, der gerne viel schreibt, deshalb entschudlige ich mcih jetzt schon^^


Was das den nun für´n Quatsch?? Ein Forum lebt von Schreibern, jedoch bissle aufpassen was man schreibt sollte man schon...:vik:


Tl
Marco


----------



## Tanckom (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all
In 2 Wochen haben wir(alle die noch in die Schuhle gehen) eine Woche frei,
deshalb wollte ich fragen was ihr davon haltet am 7. November, wieder so ein Treffen zu veranstallten??? Das wäre an einem Samstag, wenn ihr wollt geht es auch Sonntag.


----------



## reiheramdeich (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow

da wars wohl in Temmels besser, oder?


Übrigens, dein 25er Barsch den Du mit dem Gufi gefangen hast war ein richtiger Gierschlund. Der hatte beim Ausschlachten noch einen halb verdauten Fisch von ca 14cm Länge im Bauch. Ich frag mich wo der Deinen Gufi noch hinstecken wollte???!!!  #d #c

Gruß, Harry


----------



## bflow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

ja in temmels wars bedeutend besser!

aber der barsch der sich den ü10cm gufi ganz reingehauen hatte war auch der größte den ich gefangen hatte der hatte 33cm! die kleineren die später kamen bissen schon sehr zaghaft!

@tanckom

wir müssen ja nicht unbedingt so ein treffen veranstalten, ich werde in der woche sicher ein paar kilometer strecke an der mosel machen! und viele verschiedene stellen mit gufi und ds abfischen! das heisst ich werde eher selten lange an einer stelle verweilen und da macht es auch keinen sinn wenn ich mich mit vielen leuten treffe!

mfg flo


----------



## Fischmaster (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Man könnte ja auch an die Mosel gehn und dann halt nur auf Raubfisch angeln


----------



## extremepike (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich geh lieber nach Remerschen an den See |supergri


----------



## Tanckom (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> wir müssen ja nicht unbedingt so ein treffen veranstalten, ich werde in der woche sicher ein paar kilometer strecke an der mosel machen! und viele verschiedene stellen mit gufi und ds abfischen! das heisst ich werde eher selten lange an einer stelle verweilen und da macht es auch keinen sinn wenn ich mich mit vielen leuten treffe!


Ich meinte ja nicht, das jeder Mitgeht, denn ich weis, das nicht jeder Zeit hat, aber ich würde es Toll finden wenn wir uns aber in unseren ferien Treffen würden,...
Die Frage ist nur noch wo solls den hingehen???
Mosel oder Remerschen, sowiso, ich glaube keiner bleibt an der selben stelle



Also ich für meinen Teil, wäre dabei, egal wohhin es geht

*Wer würde mitgehen**?*


----------



## extremepike (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich ^^


----------



## Tanckom (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok

1. Tanckom
2. extremepike


----------



## Tanckom (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann einer mir Gute Ds, Wacky's und Gufi Köder auf Camo empfehelen???
Wäre nett danke


----------



## bflow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

wozu gleich drei verschieden methoden? ich glaube eine reicht für den anfang!
ich schlage vor du entscheidest dich für eine und dann empfehle ich dir die dazu passenden köder!

machst aber wie du willst ist nur ein gut gemeinter ratschlag!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bflow
Danke,
ich hab eigentlich schon D-S, die ich auh als Softjerk benutze, glaub aber jetzt mal ich faneg mit Drop Shot an und steigeremich hoch zu Wackys, danke für den Tipp


----------



## Fischmaster (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich fange mit den Fin s fish von Lunker City massig Barsche auch der Hell Gie (auch von Lunker City ) ist sehr gut beide in 3'' oder wie das geschrieben wird ^^


----------



## Tanckom (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wollte noch mal Fragen welche Marke bzw. Köder ist gut auf Barsche???
Von Wobblern,...


----------



## Fischmaster (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hm Illex ist auf jeden ned schlecht aber nja der Preis ...
Salmo ist auch ganz ok .
Lucky Craft ist auch gut
Muss aber zugeben das ich auch Gummifisch, Zocker, Spinner und DS und CO mehr Barsch fange


----------



## Tanckom (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Fischmaster schrieb:


> Hm Illex ist auf jeden ned schlecht aber nja der Preis ...
> Salmo ist auch ganz ok .
> Lucky Craft ist auch gut
> Muss aber zugeben das ich auch Gummifisch, Zocker, Spinner und DS und CO mehr Barsch fange



Illex hab ich, nur bin ich nicht Zufreiden, wegen den Gummiflossen, lasse mcih aber schon überreden^^

Salmo bekomme ich nicht im Geschäft sondern Internet= Credit Karte und die Hab ich nicht

Lucky Craft hab ich auch, nur finde ich das sie die Letzte Zeit nicht der renner sind.

Ist Mepps eigentlcih noch der Renner oder nicht mehr?
Wie siehts mit Lockstoffen aus?;+


----------



## Fischmaster (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lockstoff kann man bei nem Wobbler ned benutzen, höchstens bei Gufi .
Aber nicht jeder Illex hat nen Gummischwanz zb Illex Squirell, Tiny Fry usw .

Die Hechtwobbler von Illex sind sehr gut wo manche versagen kann man damit Biss auf Biss bekommen !


----------



## bflow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mach mal langsam!

illex mit gummiflossen? keine ahnung welche das sind aber im moment gehn die barsche sowieso nicht so gut auf wobbler und wenn wobbler dann eher größere als sonst, das heisst so ab 6-7cm! und eher tieflaufend sollten sie auch sein aber bei knappem budget rate ich dir eher von wobbler ab dann eher spinner aber die sind um diese jahreszeit auch nicht gerade top! deswegen rate ich dir DS zu lernen. ich hab dir ja schon ein paar tipps per PN gegeben und am WE kann ich dir ja ein bisschen zeigen wie das geht(soweit ich es selbst kann, bin ja auch kein profi)!

dann die sache mit den lockstoffen........also ich würde es lieber sein lassen, ist meiner meinung nach nur geld das du aus dem fenster wirfst!

mfg flo


----------



## bflow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@fishmaster

hallo erstmal, wir hatten ja noch nicht das vergnügen!

ich wollte mal wissen wo du denn normalerweise so angelst? scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen!

mfg flo


----------



## Fischmaster (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hm denke er meint damit Swimbaits wegen den Gummiflossen #c


----------



## Tanckom (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bflow

Weist du noch, als wir Letztes mal zu Remerschen Angeln waren, da hatte ich ja den Grossen Wobbler, das war ein Illex mit Gummiflossen, schon beim 2ten Wurf ist eine Abgegangen.

Ich weis das Wobbler Teuer sind, kaufe aber immer nach diesem Motto ein:
Kaufe keine 100 Billige Köder, mit denen du Nichts Fängst, kaufe an der Stelle 10 Teure wo du wie verrükt fängst(Fisch und Fang)

Lokstoffe hab ich schon, und zwar die von Berkley

@bass oder Desperados
sind Lockstoffe gut???


----------



## Fischmaster (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sry hab dein Post überlesen ^^
Angle im Sommer an der Saar mit anderen bei nem Stippwettbewerb nix grosses, im Winter eig nur an der Mosel gerne auch mal in Besch(deutschland ) 
Da gibts schöne Teiche mit gutem Hecht und Schleienbesatz .
Im Winter angle ich aber meist mit Zocker und DS oder andere Vertikalmöglichkeiten auf Barsch, manchmal angle ich auch in Frankreich an verschiedenen Teichen.
Angle eigentlich auf fast alles ausser auf Karpfen |rolleyes
Paar mal gehe ich auch an die Gander da fängt man noch Gründlinge und da gibts auch schöne Barsche !

Aber am meisten angle ich schon an der Saar auf Rotauge mit der Stipprute, leider wirds da auch ned mehr so viel.
Aber wie ich sehe nimmt die Mosel an Hechtbestand zu !
Auch sehr gerne angle ich auf Schleie wo ich die 60 cm probiere zu knacken, die 50 + war mir zwar schon mal gegönnt aber drüber will nicht, kann aber auch daran liegen dass ich zu fein drauf angle aber zu grob und die beissen ned !

Wenn du noch Fragen hast dann frag .


----------



## Desperados (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

LOckstoff ?? keine ahnung noch nie probiert, ich fang auch so meine fische  illex rapala salmo oder lucky craft, scheiss egal, man muss halt mit dem köder umgehn können. und bei illex hat grad mal der freddy gummiflossen unter umständen noch 1-2 grosswobbler von illex ansonsten alles ohne gummiflossen aber das hab ich dir ja schon erklärt. 
(Ich weis das Wobbler Teuer sind, kaufe aber immer nach diesem Motto ein:
Kaufe keine 100 Billige Köder, mit denen du Nichts Fängst, kaufe an der Stelle 10 Teure wo du wie verrükt fängst(Fisch und Fang) )
Nicht "nur" der köder fängt sonder der der damit umzugehen weiss. und dafür muss er erst recht nicht teuer sein.


----------



## reiheramdeich (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Desperados

wo Du recht hast hast Du recht. Auf den Umgang mit den Ködern kommts an. Dann klappts auch schon mit günstiger Ausrüstung.

@Bflow

auch Du hast recht, Spinner gehn im Moment echt so gut wie gar nicht. Hab ich in Temmels gesehen. War das erste mal das ich da mit Spinner leer ausging. Du mit Dropshot hast ja richtig abgesahnt.

Der Barsch mit dem Fisch im Magen war so um die 25cm. Oder kann es sein dass der Barschudi den gefangen hat?

Gruß, Harry


----------



## bflow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

keine ahnung wer jetzt welchen gefangen hat! 

sag wie siehts bei dir am WE aus? haste vllt lust in wasserbillig oder mertert vorbei zu kommen?

mfg flo


----------



## reiheramdeich (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

schade, am WE bin ich schon ausgebucht. Hab in Bitburg aufm Flohmarkt nen Stand.

Wird wohl nicht hinhauen danach noch da runter zu kommen.

Aber GERNE ein anderes Mal.

Hat echt Spaß gemacht in Temmels, trotz Schneider #t

Gruß


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Hat schon jemand mal mit dem T-Rig versucht ?
War heute in Mertert, bei mir war es net so überragen. War auf der Spitze, und auf der anderen Seite hat einer gestanden, am Auslauf. Der hat einiges mehr gefangen, alles auf T-Rig und soweit ich es sehen konnte ein sehr langes (2m) VF. Was dran war habe ich nicht erkannt, war aber jedenfalls net groß....

Gruß
Marco
@Desp. meine PM angekommen ??


----------



## bflow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@dr.med.carp

meinst du dort wo der bacheinlauf ist? wenn ja dann würde es mich nicht wundern wenn das buonazzo war der angelt dort oft und erfolgreich!

@reiheramdeich

tja schade!
sag einfach bescheid wenn du wieder mal zeit und lust hast!

@all

wollte eigentlich bis samstag nicht mehr angeln gehn, hab aber gerade erfahren, dass ich morgen meine neue rute(pezon&michel invitation sg drop shot 15-40gr WG und 2,90m) bekomme!! ihr wisst ja was das heisst..............morgen ist wieder ne kleine session in mertert angesagt! ich kann nicht bis samstag warten um das neue teil zu testen!;-)

mfg flo


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



> morgen ist wieder ne kleine session in mertert angesagt! ich kann nicht bis samstag warten um das neue teil zu testen!;-)



Wo genau und wann ? Dann schau ich auch ne runde vorbei

Gruß Marco


----------



## bflow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

16:30 in mertert dort wo die spundwand ist!
im schlimmsten fall binich erst um 17:30 da!

also egal wie nur kurz denn um 19uhr ist es dunkel!


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Also gegenüber der Spitze da wo das Rondel ist ?...
Mal schaun ob ich dann noch da bin, wollt dort morgen früh mal abfischen.. 
Wenn da ein recht kräftiges Kerlchen mim Kopyto rumläuft bin ik dat 

TL
Marco


----------



## bflow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja genau da!
mich wirst du schnell erkennen! jung schwarze haare grüne jacke grauer schal und ich fische mit drop shot!

mfg flo


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Jepp, soviele werden da wohl morgen auch net rumrennen 
Schau ma mal was geht 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## reiheramdeich (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

Lust hab ich immer. Werde mich melden wenn ich dann Zeit hab.

Gruß, Harry


----------



## reiheramdeich (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Dr.med.Carp

den bflow wirste daran erkennen, dass er mit dropshot dir die barsche um die ohren haut, dass dir schwindelig wird.

Hab das selbst schon erlebt.|splat2:


Gruß


----------



## bflow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jetzt übertreib mal nicht! das geht nicht immer so gut! ich war an dem tag halt zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort! gestern liefs ja nicht so gut! in mertert ist es sowieso schwer die barsche zu finden aber wenn man sie gefunden hat dann kann man ein paar schöne exemplare erwischen!

mfg flo


----------



## reiheramdeich (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey bflo, hab nicht übertrieben.

meinen Respekt haste jedenfalls. Muß neidlos annerkennen, das Deine Methode nu mehr gepasst hat.

#6


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Harry, es kommt net auf die Menge an, hauptsache Spass dabei.
Heut war es für mich gesehen Stückzahlmäßig auf der Spitze gar nicht mal so schlecht, standen alle mehr oder weniger im eingangsbereich im ruhigen Wasser. Aber ich Fische auch nur Kopytoren 

TL
Marco


----------



## reiheramdeich (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow

hast Du Deine neue Rute schon?


----------



## bflow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee die bekomm ich morgen! meine großeltern kommen morgen(aus deutschland) zum mittagessen und die bringen mir die rute mit! deswegen will ich morgen unbedingt nochmal ans wasser kommen um die neue rute zu testen!


----------



## reiheramdeich (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Dr.med.Carp

hab ich ja auch nie behauptet, dass es auf die Menge ankommt.

Mir ist der Spaß mit den richtigen Leuten auch wichtiger als der Fang.... siehe wie oft ich schon mit den Typen aus dem Board als Scheider rausgegangen bin.

Hab da kein Problem mit. Ich fang dann Fliegen und mache einen auf... 7aufeinenstreich


----------



## reiheramdeich (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow

was für ne Rute ist das denn?
Kann schon verstehen, dass Du dann gleich ans Wasser willst!!!


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Harry, wo kommst du her ? Südeifel ?  Kennen wir uns nicht?
Gehst du auch mit der Fliege an die Kyll ? evtl Erdorf


----------



## bflow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

siehe post nummer 5319


----------



## reiheramdeich (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

alles klar, danke
bin mal gespannt, Dich damit in Aktion zu sehen.

@ Dr.med.Carp

weiß nicht, ob wir uns kennen.
an der Kyll angle ich nicht. Normalerweise gehe an Sauer und Our angeln. Bevorzugt an der Sauer bei Weilerbach, falls Du das kennst.

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Vianden. (Obergeckler) liegt zwischen Sinspelt und Vianden (LUX)

Erdorf ist mir zwar ein Begriff, hab aber den Schein nicht.

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Buonazzo (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin Boardies!!

Falls sich jemand Salmowobbler zulegen möchte, dann schaut mal bei bei Besttackle vorbei
http://www.besttackle.de/shop/
Sind hier sehr günstig!!! Lieferzeit beträgt 4-5 Tage.

Mfg    Buonazzo

P.S.  Die Mustad Jigköpfe sind auch nicht zu verachten und sehr preiswert.


----------



## extremepike (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also wer geht wann nach mertert wäre auch gern mal dabei?|wavey:


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tach,



> 16:30 in mertert dort wo die spundwand ist!
> im schlimmsten fall binich erst um 17:30 da!
> 
> also egal wie nur kurz denn um 19uhr ist es dunkel!



|kopfkrat also heute ab ca 15.00 :m bin ich da irgendwo am rumgeistern


----------



## Tanckom (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Dr.med.Carp
ich gehe heute mit, bin so ab 16:30 da, ...
Vorher gehe ich aber noch in den Angelcenter
bis dann.


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Ich hoff das es aufhört zu Regnen :g
Bei uns macht es grade mächtig runter, und mim Moped iss es dann immer so ungemütlich

TL
Marco
Nachtrag:
14:10 Uhr Ist immer noch am Regnen wie Sau.... 
wenns bis 14:30-14:45 nicht besser wird, bleib ich daheim.
14:45 Regen,Regen,Regen, ich tu mir das net an und Arbeite weiter an meinem Shop 
Vielleicht trift man sich am WE ?


----------



## extremepike (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich bin am Sonntag normalerweise nach Remerschen an den See wenn du Lust hast kannst du ja mit kommen #6


----------



## Gpups (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi leute,
ein kurzer bericht der letzten (und der nächsten) tage :
montag - remerschen+mosel ~nix
dienstag - mosel ~3 barsche (peddaa hat schon berichtet#6)
mittwoch - remerschen ~ 2 hechte+1barsch (30+60+25cm)
heute - daheim ~garage aufgeräumt :v
morgen - mosel ~ 99.999 köfis fürs wochenende !!!
samstag + sonntag ~ noch in planung ;+
lg


----------



## Fischmaster (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri zum Hecht


----------



## Tanckom (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronacts
na, hast du noch was schönes gefangen???

@ Gpup, man ei, fast jedes Wochenende ein Hecht, das muss ich noch Toppen

@ Dr.med.Carp
 bist du gekommen oder warst du zu Hause geblieben???


----------



## bflow (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

sieshte heut war ich in mertert und hab keinen fisch gefangen nicht mal einen biss gehabt!
danach bin ich noch kurz nach wasserbillig um ronny hallo zu sagen und der hat einen barsch nach dem anderen rausgezogen! wie gesagt man muss zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort sein und dann klappts!

@dr.med.carp

sag mal was ist das denn für ein shop den du bestizen tust? ggf wo ist der?

ps: hast heute auch nicht viel verpasst!


mfg flo


----------



## extremepike (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also noch jmd lust nach remerschen am Sonntag ? bin mit tanckom da#h


----------



## Ronacts (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @reiheramdeich
> danach bin ich noch kurz nach wasserbillig um ronny hallo zu sagen und der hat einen barsch nach dem anderen rausgezogen! wie gesagt man muss zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort sein und dann klappts!
> 
> @dr.med.carp
> ...


Hallo
also ich muss sagen ich hatte heute auf Drop-Shot so eine richtige Sternstunde.
Ich konnte zwischen 17,00 Uhr und 19,00 Uhr sage und schreibe 17 Barsche verhaften, wobei die beiden Größten 30 und 32 cm hatten
danke flow nochmal für die Ködertips

@dr.med.carp
ps hast heute viel verpasst


----------



## Tanckom (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronacts
stimmt nicht, wir hatten nichts gefangen,... 
Nennt man Pech, das Glück Fischt mit^^


----------



## Ronacts (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja ich war heut wahrscheinlich zur richtigen zeit am richtigen Platz

Gruß Ronny


----------



## extremepike (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schöner Barsch petri heil ^^


----------



## reiheramdeich (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronacts

Petri!!! wieder Tankbarsche?? |bigeyes

@bflow

auch wenn Du nix gefangen hast zieh ich trotzdem meinen Hut vor Dir, so wie Du Deine Technik entwickelst und das in der kurzen Zeit mit so viel Ehrgeiz.... Respekt!!!!!!!!!!

#6

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Ronacts (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich
ja tanken war ich auch

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ ronnacts
Kommst du am Samstag auch bitte zu Mertert???
Möchte gerne mit den Profis angeln, und viel Lernen.
Danke


----------



## bflow (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

hab ronny heute schon gefragt aber er hat am samstag keine zeit!
mach dir keine sorgen am samstag werden wir ein paar schöne fische fangen!
wenns mit den barschen nicht klappt dann werd ich mal ein bisschen in die trickkiste greifen!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom
kann leider nicht am Samstag, aber vom "Profi" bin ich noch weit entfernt, aber ich lerne 
Dann pass Samstag schön auf #6

@bflow
du hast richtig Talent einem den Abend zu versauen,wegen Samstag und so .... 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow, du hast ne trickkiste ?? wo haste die den gekauft ?? |rolleyes Hornbach ?? #h


----------



## bflow (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

nee bei aldi!! dort gabs noch ne bedienungsanleitung dazu!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sehr schön  hätteste mal nen paar mehr davon mitgenommen  hehe nee quatsch, echt respekt dir gegenüber Flo, du lernst verdammt schnell und du bist echt ehrgeizig. Respekt


----------



## bflow (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na na, jetzt werdet mal nicht sentimental, ein klapps auf die schulter machts auch!:m

was soll ich sagen.....es macht mir halt spass und deswegen geb ich auch nicht so schnell auf, ich bin froh, dass ich ein hobby gefunden hab das mich wirklich interessiert und mich davonn abhält mit kumpels rum zu lungern und dummheiten zu machen oder zuhause zu vergammeln!

@desperados

und ich liebe herausforderungen und ich werde alles tun um diese saison noch nen zander mit gufi zu fanegn!:q

@buonazzo

morgen kann ich doch schon gegen 12-13 uhr dort sein!

@tanckom

bring morgen noch ne grund- oder feederrute mit!
und maden falls du noch welche zuhause hast ansonsten gehn wir noch schnell ins angelcenter!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> @tanckom
> kann leider nicht am Samstag, aber vom "Profi" bin ich noch weit entfernt, aber ich lerne
> Dann pass Samstag schön auf #6
> 
> Gruß Ronny


 Eigentlich finde ich, dass ihr Profis seit, denn ihr seit die besten Angler die es gibt, wenn es bessere Angler gaebe, wuerde ich die Profis, aber ihr siet im moment^^ die besten:vik:


----------



## Sala (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

wenn es euch nichts ausmacht, würde ich morgen gerne mit euch kommen.

Wo werdet ihr euch denn treffen?


----------



## Tanckom (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow, muss sowiso noch in den Angelcenter,...
Ich bringe auch meine Hecht bzw. Zander Angel mit


----------



## Tanckom (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Sala
ich würde mich sogar freuen^^
Wir treffen uns morgen so gegen 15-16 Uhr zu Mertert am Hafen.


----------



## peddaa (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin Moin wer ist denn morgen am start in Remmerchen Gpups und ich sind da:vik:


----------



## Gpups (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#6:vik:
genau, und du holst morgen mindestens nen 85er raus :q


----------



## Tanckom (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

etxremepike und ich, sind erst am sonntag da, wenn ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr ja dann vorbeischauen.


----------



## Sam Fisher (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute, bin neu hier und kann auch am Sonntag nach Remerchen.
Wollte mal fragen mit welchen Ködern ihr bislang auf Barsche am meisten Glück hattet;+

ps.: @bflow
Ich sehe dass du aus Betzdorf kommst, ich komme aus Roodt-Syre#h


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Werd morgen irgedwo um Merter/W-Billig rumstiefeln...
Wie siehts Wasser aus, ist es durch den Regen angetrübt....wäre ja dann super !



> Wollte mal fragen mit welchen Ködern ihr bislang auf Barsche[...]


Kopytoren in 5,0 und 6,5cm Motoroil/Red-Glitter am 7-10g Kopf

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Desperados (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ola bass und ich werden morgen wohl auch in wasserbillig-mertert etc unterwegs sein allerdings werden wir vom wasser aus angreiffen


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kannst ja freundlich rüber|wavey:


----------



## Desperados (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

werd ich machen


----------



## Buonazzo (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nabend !

Glaube ich werde morgen zwischen 12- 13 Uhr auch nach Mertert kommen. Vielleicht sind die Barsche morgen wieder aktiv.

Bis denne..........Buonazzo


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wird ja schon fast ein AB-Treffen 
Wer bringt Bier und Grill mit#g#g


----------



## Sam Fisher (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für deine Antwort mit den Ködern für die Barsche.
Ich werde mir die so bald wie möglich besorgen.|supergri
Wo geht ihr so eure Köder kaufen?


----------



## extremepike (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Desperados 
hast du keine Lust am Sonntag mit nach Remerschen ?


----------



## Sam Fisher (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey extremepike, ich könnte am Sonntag mit nach Remerchen kommen.
ps.: du kennst mich aus der Schule|wavey:


----------



## extremepike (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja ok dann komm mit wenn du magst :vik:


----------



## Sam Fisher (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Cool, das ist echt nett; ich danke dir...#6


----------



## Tanckom (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ all
wenn alle gehen, dann können wir uns ja treffen,...


----------



## Tanckom (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Dr.med.Carp
eigentclih ist die Tankstelle 200 Meter vom Wasser entfehrnt, das heist Bier kann man holen gehen, wenn man will^^

@Desperados
Bflow, Sala und ich sind Morgen zu Mertert so an der Stelle vom Hafen, wir gehen aber ein Stück weiter rauf.

@ Bflow
es kann sein, das ich morgen nicht komme, denn ich bin mit meinen Fuss umgeknickst, und mein Bruder ist dan auch noch mit seinen 70kg draufgefallen, galube aber, das es morgen wieder geht.


----------



## extremepike (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ tancom 
hast du maden für Sonntag habe keine zeit welche zu kaufen|bigeyes


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



extremepike schrieb:


> @ tancom
> hast du maden für Sonntag habe keine zeit welche zu kaufen|bigeyes


Sorry, gehe auf Hecht und Barsch, sowiso um diese Zeit (weis ich von den 2 Letzten malen) kannst du auf Rotaugen vergessen,
Schleien müssten noch gehen, aber hab kein Bock jetzt eine Grosse Packung von Maden zu kaufen.#c


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ dr.med.Carp
Um wieviel Uhr bist du da, und wo, komme nämlich mit Bflow.
???


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

So mach mich auf den Weg, werde in W-Billig anfangen, und gegen Abend zum Hafen Mertert wechseln. 

Gruß
Marco

Oh war am Tippen, hat ja gepasst 
denk mal inner Stunde werde ich da sein.


----------



## bflow (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@dr.med.carp

wir werden erts in ein bis zwei stunden kommen jedoch werden wir in mertert anfangen! wir werden unser glück beim plumsangeln versuchen und dann später erst mit der spinnrute losziehn! wir werden dann wahrscheinlich zwischen mertert und wasserbillig aufeinander treffen!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok
bflow und ich werden so gegen 3-4 Uhr da sein, gehen Maden besorgen, und gehen dan den Weg von Mertert auf Wasserbillig(dh. wir werden uns bestimmt Treffen^^)
Wir Angeln auf Brassen, Zander und Barsch.

Bis dann Lars.
P.s. Du erkenst mich an einem Schwarzen T-shirt wo hinten "Ltam-fescherclub" in Blau steht, hab einen Braunen Pullover drunter^^)


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lol
gleiche antworten^^


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo werden uns schon Treffen....... Bin jetzt los


----------



## Sam Fisher (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute, ich hab mal ne Frage.
Was ist eigentlich der Hauptunterschied zwischen einer geflochtenen Schnur und einer Fluo Carbon???
Würde mich mal brennend interessieren......#c


----------



## Ronacts (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Mensch Männer´s
> 
> Geflochtene und Mono haben unterschiedliche eigenschaften !
> Und das mit dem Hecht und selbst den Haken setzen, nunja wen er den Köderfisch geschluckt hat schon !!!!
> ...


 @Sam Fisher

der Tread sagt doch schon alles und dazu gibt es im board einige |kopfkrat

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Man, hab ich n Hals...
Rücksichnahme gibbet im Ländchen wohl nicht ! Jedenfalls net bei deren Feuerwehr.....
Rücksichtloses Gesindel !!


----------



## extremepike (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich bin morgen so gegen 7:30 in Remerschenam See 

@ Tanckom
hab noch ne kiste maden gekauft


----------



## bflow (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin gerade zurück von meiner angeltour mit tanckom und ich muss zugeben es war eine totale nullnummer! nicht einmal die bedienungsanleitung von meiner aldi-trickkiste hat mir geholfen!#c

ich hoffe nächstes mal wirds besser!

mfg flo


----------



## fishermansbf:D (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all schaut euch das mal an : http://sport.rtl.lu/sportfeschen/fotoen/

der wurde in nem Privatweiher gefangen.


----------



## Ronacts (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> bin gerade zurück von meiner angeltour mit tanckom und ich muss zugeben es war eine totale nullnummer! nicht einmal die bedienungsanleitung von meiner aldi-trickkiste hat mir geholfen!#c
> 
> ich hoffe nächstes mal wirds besser!
> 
> mfg flo


ich werde morgen zwischen 14 und 17 Uhr nochmal angreifen 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Fischmaster (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Geiler Hecht |bigeyes
Den würd ich ausstopfen.
Sowas an ner leichten Rute


----------



## Desperados (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also leute, wie eine absolute nullnummer ?? wer heute nicht in wasserbillig war ist selbst schuld, bass+me +/- 70 Barsche kleinster um die 20cm. ich fand den tag eigentlich ganz ok  und mike hat noch nen dicken döbel gefangen


----------



## extremepike (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ desperados 
petri heil ^^ 
kommst du morgen mal anach Remerschen vorbei?:m


----------



## Desperados (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nö


----------



## extremepike (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

OK haha was war der grosste barsch heute?


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ desperados
Wir waren heute so gegen 17 Uhr nach Wasserbillig(Sorry) gekommen, kein Biss, nix,...
Wir hatten alles versucht, Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, Gufi und Drop-Shot, wir waren bei dem Steg wo die eine Fähre ist.
Wo und wann wahrt ihr dann???
OKEEEE -Deleted-


----------



## Fischmaster (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri an alle die was gefangen haben .


----------



## bflow (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

1. waren wir nicht in remerschen
2. "das einzige glück das wir hatten..." überlies das nochmal, das tut ja weh wenn man das liest!!!!

mfg flo


----------



## Fischmaster (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie wärs mal mit nem grossem Treffen an der Mosel so wie in Remerschen ??
An der Mosel gehts ja jetz los ...


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Fishmaster
Wäre dabei, wie wärs mit Nächsten oder in 2 Wochen am Samstag zu Mertert???


----------



## Desperados (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nö


----------



## bflow (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ebenfalls nö!


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Desperados
Hast du eigentlich noch lust zu iergendetwas:q


----------



## Fischmaster (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mertert wäre sicher sehr geil zum Vertikalfischen aber wir können ja auch die Stelle wechseln


----------



## Desperados (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nö die nächsten 6-8 wochen sicher nicht mehr


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Fishmaster
Hab geradre überlegt, ein Treffen wäre eigentlich nicht besonders gut an der Mosel, dan wären es zu viel Angler, und Hot-Spots wären dan auch besetzt und wie man dan Sagt:
Dem einen Sein glück, dem anderen sein Pech, deshalb wäre es nicht gerade gut zu mehrere Leute zu sein,...
Wie wärs, wenn wir uns einfach so Treffen;+|uhoh:#6


----------



## Fischmaster (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der nö sage Virus ist ausgebrochen :q


----------



## Fischmaster (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wieso in Remerchen hat s ja anscheinend auch gut geklappt oder ?


----------



## bflow (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

kaum zu glauben aber du hast es einigermaßen kapiert! ist ja alles schön und gut aber das muss nicht jede woche sein! und aktives angeln ist in der gruppe sowieso blöd!


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow
Erst jetzt hab ich kapiert, was du damit meintest, nicht in Gruppen Angeln zu gehen
Danke^^

@Bflow+desperados
Danke aber für diesen Tag, ehrlich gesagt, hab heute mehr über's Angeln gelernt wie in meinem ganzen Leben, und dafür bin ich dir auch sehr Dankbar(und dir desperados auch, denn ich weis nun warum bei einigen hechten die schnur gerissen ist^^ danke)


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Nö die nächsten 6-8 wochen sicher nicht mehr


Wiso, habt ihr alles lehregefischt oder wie???:vik:


----------



## Ronacts (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

an irgenjemanden erinnert mich der Junge? |kopfkrat
Bloß an wen ? |supergri

ich glaube ihr wisst an wen 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> an irgenjemanden erinnert mich der Junge? |kopfkrat
> Bloß an wen ? |supergri
> 
> ich glaube ihr wisst an wen
> ...


Ich galube du meinst Bflow oder???:m


----------



## bflow (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee nee nicht an mich......ganz sicher nicht!


@ronny

nee so schlimm ist er nun wirklich nicht!
er ist doch kein sturkopf er braucht halt nur ein bisschen bis er was kapiert!

@ tanckom

nix für ungut aber das erklär ich dir ein ander mal!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|supergri bflow

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bflow
ich weis, ich kann nerven, hör ich nicht zum ersten mal^^


----------



## reiheramdeich (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja, wie wärs hier im Board mal wieder mit Tipps, Tricks, Angelstellen anstatt ..... wer mit wem wohin , wann treffen....
dafür gibts doch email und sonst noch was.


@bflow
war deine Nullnummer heute mit DS? Oder hast du auch noch anderes versucht?

Gruß, Harry


----------



## bflow (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@reiheramdeich

mit allem!
habs erst mit maden auf grund, dann mit ds, gufi und wobbler versucht!
hab aber auch ein paar sachen falsch gemacht zum teil auch weil mir jmd tausend löcher in den bauch gefragt hat!|bla::q nächstes mal wird weniger geredet und mehr geangelt!#6:vik:


mfg flo


----------



## bflow (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny

ich werde dann morgen auch nochmal schnell vorbei kommen! mal sehn ob ich einfach nur pech hatte oder ob du da irgendwelche tricks drauf hast die ich nicht kann?!?!?!:q

bin dann um 13:30 da!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

man sieht sich, werde gegn 14 Uhr dasein

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bflow
Ich muss meine Praktische erfahrung Steigern^^Thx
 Also die Bilanz von heute zu remerschen:
Ein kleiner Rotauge,
ein 20 cm Hecht mit dem Rotauge gefangen
Ein 10 cm Barsch
Und das wars,
So wie ich bemerke und bemerkt habe, ist der Fischbestand in Remerschen rasant zurückgeganen, villeicht liegt das an den Sonnenbarschen???

@ desperados
Weist du villeicht eine Antwort darauf???


----------



## Desperados (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sonnenbarsche ???  
Fischbestand drastig zurück gegangen ??  Quatsch, wenn du alle Fische fangen müsstest die da drin sind dann würdest du weinend nach hause laufen weil du keine Lust mehr hast. Fische sind halt nicht immer für uns "erreichbar" besonders in Gewässern wie Remerschen.


----------



## Tanckom (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oke Danke

Mit den Sonnenbarsche, hab ich mal gehört, das die sich von den Fischeiern von den anderen Fischen ernähren, deshalb hab ich gedacht, das die daran schuld sind...

Wollte mal Fragen, was fängt im moment am besten zu Remerschen ausser Köfi,
und wenn dan auch welche Farbe am Fängigsten ist???


----------



## Sam Fisher (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wollte nur mal kurz fragen, wer sich hier mit Barschen gut auskennt und mir irgendwelche Tipps geben kann..?|supergri


----------



## Ronacts (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Sam Fisher schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal kurz fragen, wer sich hier mit Barschen gut auskennt und mir irgendwelche Tipps geben kann..?|supergri


frag mal den bflow der fängt die mit allen möglichen Methoden, vielleicht hats ja heut auch mit seiner neuen Rute geklappt |supergri

Gruß ronny


----------



## bflow (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ ronny

nee hat heut nicht geklappt! hab noch 2 auf gufi gefangen als du weg warst aber keinen auf drop shot!

@sam fisher

im moment bin ich selbst ein bisschen verzweifelt! also ich würde vorschlagen soweit du die möglichkeit hast, die barsche erst mal zu suchen mit wobbler oder gufi! und wenn du sie gefunden hast dann wenn möglich gezielt mit drop shot oder halt weiter mit gufi aber nicht mehr mit wobbler denn mit dem fängst nur wenige aus einem schwarm!

desperados hat mir gesagt, dass sie ihre +/-70 barsche auch nur an einer stelle von 20quadratmeter gefangen haben also fangen die barsche an sich an bestimmten stellen zu verammeln und die müssen erst mal gefunden werden! 

bei mir war jedoch eher das problem, dass sie meine köder irgenwie nicht wollten!
wusste zwar wo sie waren konnte sie aber nicht an den haken kriegen, keine ahnung woran das lag! hab vllt einfach ne pechsträhne!

ich hoffe, dass es ab nächstem WE besser läuft denn dann hab ich ne woche ferien und da will ich nicht als schneider nach hause gehn!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bflow

Hatte eigentlich gehofft, das du heute mehr gafengen hättest, den heute war die Klette ja nicht an dir^^

Petri aber zu den *3* Barschen


----------



## bflow (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

mach dir mal keine sorgen mir macht das nix aus wenn ich dir was beibringen kann und ich glaub auch eher wenig, dass es an dir lag, dass ich nix gefangen hatte!

p.s: heute waren es 3 barsche!!!!!!

mfg flo


----------



## extremepike (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sind in mertert nicht immer zu viele Leute?


----------



## Tanckom (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Welche Farbe geht eigentlich jetzt gut an der Mosel???


----------



## Ronacts (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auf was meinst du? Barsch?
heute habe ich alles auf einen roten Gummifisch (Dropshot)mit gelbem Schwanz gefangen |uhoh: obwohl die Mosel relativ klar war.
bflow hatte glaube ich auf ein silberfarbenes Fischen gefangen

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich habe auf einen fin-s-fish in der farbe arkansas shiner meine barsche gefangen!


----------



## Tanckom (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronny
Ja, meinte  Barsch, Sorry.
ich höre oft, das es in trüben Gewässer die Farbe Braun-Glitter gut geht, Stimmt das eigentlich und ist es beim Gufi die selbe Faustregel wie beim Wobbler: 
Wenn es Hell ist, gehen Dunkle Köder und wen es Dunkel ist gehen Helle Köder
Stimmt das auch beim Gufi


----------



## bflow (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meine meinung: die farbe fängt oft eher den angler als den fisch und ich denke, dass die fische manchmal stur sind und einfach nur den einen köder  in der einen farbe wollen und sonst nichts! ich hab meinen größten barsch mit einem gelb-weiss-rot kopyto gefangen als das wasser sehr klar war und die sonne schien!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das Heisst Also Klartext:
Die Farbe ist nicht so Wichtig???


----------



## Ronacts (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das heisst ausprobieren 

Gruß ronny


----------



## bflow (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich glaube das musst du selbst entscheiden wie wichtig dir die farbe ist!
bei wobbler zum beispiel bin ich doch sehr kritisch was die farben angeht aber bei gufi eher nicht! da musst du dir deine eigene meinung bilden!

jetzt nicht, dass du das falsch verstehst, natürlich gelten normalerweise die faustregeln wie auffällige farben bei trübem wasser und natürliche farben bei klarem wasser aber ausnahmen bestätigen die regel!

in remerschen fängt man den ein oder anderen fisch auch mit sehr grellen und auffälligen farben obwohl das wasser dort sehr klar ist!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronny
Bin im moment Anfänger beim Gufi, deshalb wollte ich Wissen ob es so eine regel gibt, da es aber keine gibt, bin ich Froh, dann muss ich mein Gehirn(der schon klein ist^^) nicht noch mehr vollstopfen^^Danke

@ Bflow
Das weiss ich, das diese Regel nicht auf Remerschen zutrifft, aber in anderen Länder wie Schweden, Deutschland oder Dänemark, ...
Hab Heute auch noch herausgefunden, das man bei D-S eine dicke(ab 0,20) Mono oder Fluo braucht, ansonsten geht das Bleigewicht ab.


----------



## bflow (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja das brauchts du hat aber wenig mit dem blei zu tun! das erklär ich dir wenn wir mal wieder zusammen angeln gehn!


----------



## Tanckom (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke

@Bflow, Ronacts
Wo wahrt ihr heute Angeln, da an der Stelle wo Ronacts am Donnerstag einem nach dem anderem Rausgezogen hat?


----------



## bflow (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jep! genau dort und trotzdem nur ein paar mikrige barsche erwischt!

ich glaube ich werde so langsam zu anspruchsvoll! ;-)


----------



## Ronacts (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> ich glaube ich werde so langsam zu anspruchsvoll! ;-)


 
du anspruchsvoll -nein niemals  ( mir klingelt es noch in den Ohren"besseres Tackle....und...und......") :q

 und ich habe ihn doch noch bekommen, den Barsch an der Stelle wo ich Ihn haben wollte :vik:

gruß ronny


----------



## Desperados (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das schöne am Angeln, wenn man bis denkt, "jetzt kann ich's" fängt man erstmal gar nix mehr und man kommt schnell wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen


----------



## **bass** (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auch wieder mal online; )

geht jemand diese woche nochmal mit gufi oder ds in wasserbillig los? kann den einen oder anderen nachmittag villeicht losziehen... ihr wisst ja ab dem ersten wird's verboten sein dort zu angeln...

wie was wo barsche... ich sags nicht gerne aber leider ist die gufizeit jetzt da (gilles gefällts, mir nicht) ; ) nehmt naturfarben, geht's nicht dann chartreuse, läuft's noch nicht einfach was anderes probieren, habt ihr sie gefunden und es beisst nicht mehr,den platz herum abfischen, beisst noch nichts,andere methode versuchen, beisst's wieder nicht weiterziehen und später versuch starten...

erstes rudel für dieses jahr gefunden, hatte echt spass gemacht! hoffe auf wiederholungen, weis aber es wird klappen ; )


----------



## Desperados (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass  ja gefällt mir das gufie jetzt los geht aber ..... VERDAMMTE ******** ich kann nicht zum angeln ;-)


----------



## Tanckom (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass
Wenn ich mitgehen darf, würde ich gerne Mitgehen, kann wenn dann am Dienstag und Donnerstag.
#h


----------



## Sam Fisher (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow
Ich überlege mir, ob ich mir noch ne Angel kaufen sollte, die ich nur auf Barsch verwenden will......., doch was muss ich beim Kauf beachten, Wurfgewicht, Gewicht insgemein, welche Schnur am besten geeignet ist und welche Köder im Moment am besten gehen. Wieviel sollte ich mindestens für eine gute Rute ausgeben?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



> ihr wisst ja ab dem ersten wird's verboten sein dort zu angeln...


Ne wissen wir/ich nicht... Wo steht das? denke 1.12.


----------



## bflow (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@sam fisher

das hängt stark von der methode ab die du benutzen willst!
wie schon oft erwähnt wurde gibts die eierlegende wollmilchsau nicht!
das heisst du brauchst schon verschiedene ruten für verschiedene methoden!

mfg flo


----------



## Sam Fisher (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow
Und wie siehts mit Pilkern aus, gehen die heutzutage noch gut auf Barsch


----------



## bflow (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

keine ahnung!
du meinst wahrscheinlich zocker aber damit hab ich noch nie gefischt!

mfg flo


----------



## extremepike (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hab daheim noch 2 Jerkbaitangeln, aber es ist nicht so leicht die einzustellen irgendwie springt die schnur immer weider raus |kopfkrat


----------



## Tanckom (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sag mal, ist das hier nicht das Luxembourgische Gestez für den Fischereiverbot Luxembourg an der Mosel:
http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/luxemburg.htm#Schonzeiten
???


----------



## Tanckom (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab mal wieder ne Frage,
Welche Grösse von Gufi und D-S ist gut af Barsch, und sollte man für Barsch einen Twister benutzen, mit Tentakeln am Schwanz oder mit einem Hammerschwanz???


----------



## COPAL1965 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Tankcom

hey.....,habe gerade in deinem profil
recherchiert,und muss sagen, alle achtung
vor deiner schriftstellerichen Leistung#6

155 posts seit 05.10.2009

:vik::vik::vik:#v#v#v

nichts für ungut......

gruss copal.


----------



## Tanckom (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



COPAL1965 schrieb:


> @Tankcom
> 
> hey.....,habe gerade in deinem profil
> recherchiert,und muss sagen, alle achtung
> ...


Danke, 
weis aber auch, das ich mich Bremsen muss, denn ich schreibe zu viel, und das Nervt den einen oder Anderen^^
Thanks#h|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## COPAL1965 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nix für ungut,hab dich ja schon kennengelernt,
und muss sagen#6


----------



## spusi_ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

tach zusammen,

sagt mal,fangt ihr in mertert eure köderfische?;+

waren am sonntag da,3 mann 6 ruten,verschiedene montagen,verschiedene köder,
aber es ging garnix...#q

nach 2,5 std gepackt und dann weiter nach ehnen,
direkt da wo der bach einläuft,
selbe geschichte,3 mann,6 ruten...
aber ausser einem 10cm döbel,nix,aber auch garnix!!!#c

vielleicht kann mir ja mal jemand nen tip geben,wie und wo,oder so....


----------



## **bass** (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom... 
nichts für ungut, aber brems ein bisschen deinen eifer, auf deine fragen findest du im forum ''raubfisch'' jede antwort! 

wenn jemand ne barschrute will kauft euch irgend ein mittel ding so ne 2,30m rute mit etwa 10-30gr wurfgewicht dann versucht verschiedene köder... und wenn dann etwas richtig spass macht dann villeicht ne spezielle rute kaufen... mit sonem spinner hab ich bestimmt 15jahre geangelt ehe ich mir ne leichte gufirute, ne harte gufirute, ne wobblerrute leicht ne wobblerrute hart ne ds rute... gekauft habe ; )
und bei den ködern nehmt immer einen der so nah wie möglich ein brutfisch imitiert bis 7cm und dann versucht irgendwelche creaturebaits oder fluodinger....

für die köderfische sag ich immer noch geht nach schengen oder angelt an nem stinkenden kanal, hausboot in wasserbillig hab ich noch nicht versucht aber da müsste auchso einiges zu fangen sein...

das mit dem 1.november steht nirgends (gab aber ein bericht im fernsehen)! aber ihr werdet es vermutlich merken wenn da am ersten ein schild stehen wird, laut flps president wird das von der ersten treppe beim hausboot sein bis zur einmündung der sauer (was ich aber verstehe wenn ich dort die rotaugenschlachterei im winter sehe)

weis nicht wann ich diese woche in wasserbillig bin wird nämlich eher kurzfristig entschieden werden, denk mir aber dass die chancen für morgen recht gut stehen...


----------



## **bass** (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier der bericht... geht aber mehr über schwäne, aber dort wird es halt gesagt
http://tele.rtl.lu/magazin/nol_op_de_kapp/show/?v=1009525


----------



## **bass** (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gilles wei ass et mam fanger muss ich jetzt allein samstags angeln gehen ; ) ohne boot?|gr::v#d|gr::v#d|evil::v|gr:|evil:#d|uhoh::vimmer diese hechte....


----------



## Tanckom (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass
Ich weiss, ist aber nicht sehr übersichtlich
Könnte morgen nicht kommen , erst am Donnerstag


----------



## Sam Fisher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wollte nur mal sagen dass ich ziemlich die ganzen Ferien zuhause bin und wenn jemand noch einen sucht der mit fischen gehen soll stehe ich fast die ganze Zeit zur Ferfügung...:m


----------



## Sam Fisher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass
Wie sieht eigentlich deine Meinung zu den Schutzzonen aus...?
Ich persönlich weiss noch nicht was ich davon halten soll, aber ich finde dass manche Fischer sich mit dem Dreck zurückhalten könnten!!!
Immerhin benötigt unser Hobby ja auch die Umwelt und da wäre ein wenig Respekt und Achtung eigentlich selbstverständlich.


----------



## lessi25 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch erfahrungen am echternacher see hatt gruss dom


----------



## Sam Fisher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@lessi25
Ich komm zwar nicht von Echternach, war dort aber in der Schule. Bin zwar noch nie dort fischen gegangen, hab aber schon mal einen oder zwei Fischer dort gesehen, aber wie gesagt, über der See kenn ich so gut wie garnichts.


----------



## bflow (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@lessi25

ich war 2-3 mal dort und das werd ich mir kein weiteres mal antun ausser ich hab keinen bock zum angeln sondern ich will einfach in ruhe rumhängen!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@lessi25

ich war auch ein paar Mal da ,das war die Zeit wo man nichts bezahlen musste.
War aber alles in allem eher enttäuschend und jetzt für eine Tageskarte 12 € zu bezahlen finde ich auch etwas übertrieben.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Gpups (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi zusammen #h
muss mal über die heutigen, unglaublichen ereignisse in remerschen berichten 
also, ich fuhr heute mittag mit einem bekannten an die mosel paar köfis fangen. muss sagen, war recht erfolgreich ! hatte in ner halben stunde 7 rotaugen zwischen 15 und 17 cm, 1 kleinen barsch, einen gründling und paar kleine rapfen. alles direkt unter der schengener brücke. dann gings nach remerschen.
am see angekommen haben wir uns den platz links neben dem L-steg ausgesucht ( da wo der ältere luxemburger mit dem nissan xtrail und dem hund angelt. ihr wisst schon wen ich meine ). hab meine barschmontage fertig gemacht ( 6gramm pose, 3kg vorfach und en 4er haken mit einem 8cm rapfen, ca 2,5m tief) und ab damit. 30 sec später ein biss ! 
UNGLAUBLICH !!! so ein ziehen an der angel hab ich noch nie gespührt !!! geil !!! leider hatte ich kein gutes gefühl dabei mit der 25€ decathlon-rute. hatte den hecht ca 3m vor dem landen und meine rute schrie HILFE !!!! was macht der marek ?
er schnappt sich den kescher, schuhe aus, hose aus und ab ins wasser !!! trotz allem konnten wir den hecht nicht landen :c:c:c(schnur kurz hinter dem wirbel gerissen)
das einzige was ich landen konnte waren nasse socken, nasse unterhose und ein durchnesstes t-shirt #6
zum glück waren wir zu zweit, sonst würde es mir kein mensch glauben. das vieh war schon ein richtig dicker brummer !!! jenseits der 70cm die ich vor drei wochen hatte !!!

SCHADE #d:c#q#q#q #q:c#d :r

trotzdem war das ein geiler tag ! konnten dann noch nen 28er barsch verhaften (den auf der hechtmontage)

grüße an alle #h


----------



## Gpups (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> @gilles wei ass et mam fanger muss ich jetzt allein samstags angeln gehen ; ) ohne boot?|gr::v#d|gr::v#d|evil::v|gr:|evil:#d|uhoh::vimmer diese hechte....



net heulen 
lass uns am samstag paar raubfische jagen !! lust ?

p.s. dein mail-postfach ist voll !!!
lg


----------



## extremepike (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja so ein erfolgreicher tag will ich auch ^^:g


----------



## Tanckom (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Gpup
Wow, das tut mir aber leid, hatte mich für dich Gefreut einen Ordentlichen Hecht an Land zu ziehen, ...
Petri aber noch, ich frage mich nur, wie ihr das macht, ihr Angelt das dreifache Kürzer als ich und seid schon weitaus besser als ich und ich angle mittlerweil 3 Jahre^^
Sei froh, villeicht war das nur der aufwärmungshecht vor dem 1m Hecht
Gruss
Lars


----------



## fishermansbf:D (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Trotzdem


----------



## Sam Fisher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Gpups
Petri Heil,...würde mich blendend interessieren wir gross der war.


----------



## Tanckom (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, bin am Donnerstag zu Mertert-Wasserbillig mit Sam Fisher, wir versuchen auf Barsch mit D-S und Gufi.
Hoffe mal das es klappt und nicht so schneider bleiben wie letztes mal, wo ich Bflow's Klette war^^


----------



## Gpups (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tanckom schrieb:


> @ Gpup
> Wow, das tut mir aber leid, hatte mich für dich Gefreut einen Ordentlichen Hecht an Land zu ziehen, ...
> Petri aber noch, ich frage mich nur, wie ihr das macht, ihr Angelt das dreifache Kürzer als ich und seid schon weitaus besser als ich und ich angle mittlerweil 3 Jahre^^
> Sei froh, villeicht war das nur der aufwärmungshecht vor dem 1m Hecht
> ...


am samstag ist er mein :vik:
und wie wir das machen ? 
ich hab den besten angel-lehrer der welt !!!!
DANKE BASS !!!|jump:
ps. hört sich zwar nach schleimen an, ist aber so


----------



## Tanckom (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Gpup

Ich Höre das nicht zum ersten, das bass( und desperados nicht vergessen:g) die besten Angler und Lehrer sind,... :vik:Freut euch bass und desperados, ihr seid Stars unter uns...

P.s. gehe am Samstag mit einem Freund auch auf Hecht versuchen, werd es diesesmal mit Gufi und Köfi versuchen, denn letztes mal mit Wobbler und Gufi blieb ich Schneider, extremepike hatte aber mit Köfi erfolg:m

Wo gehst du hin ???
Wenn du Köfi baruchst, kann ich dir am Donnerstag welche besorgen, müsstest die aber abholen kommen, ...

Gruss
Lars|wavey:


----------



## lessi25 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hm da ist ja nichts gutes was ich hier über denn echternacher see höre schade eigentlich probier morgen mal mein glück in holland am kanal da ich auch hier arbeite bin nur am we immer an der mosel da ich aber noch keine prüfung hab muss ich leider nach luxemburg ausweichen probier am samstag mal mein glück da nehm extra alles aus holland mit hoffe da geht was


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schöne Rotaugen !!


----------



## Sam Fisher (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@**bass**
Ich denke, ich will mir ne D-S Rute und Rolle kaufen die ich nur auf Barsch verwenden will; welche Eigenschaften sollte ich dann beim Kauf beachten;.....(Kugellager, Wurfgewicht, Länge etc.


----------



## Gpups (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Dr.med.Carp schrieb:


> @Gpups
> Würde mal den Tippfehler wegmachen, könnte in einem Öffentlichen Forum aufstoßen....



oups #d. wie konnte das passieren #d#q
danke


----------



## $perch$ (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey,
ich war heute am Baggersee, hatte einen mordsbiss auf einen Rapfen(wahrscheinlich ein hecht)doch konnte ihn nicht verwerten...
War sonst noch jemand angeln?


----------



## Tanckom (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Gpup
wo gehst du am Samstag???


----------



## COPAL1965 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo.....,

weiss jemand ob das wasser in remerschen immer
noch so klar ist,oder ob das bisschen regen was
gebracht hat,danke#h


----------



## Tanckom (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Coopal
war letzes WE da, eigentlich ist es noch dasselbe Klare Wasser (also nicht Trüb), ausser wenn keine Sonne scheint, siehst du ohne Polarisationsbrille nix,...
Wollte fragen, wann du mal Zeit hast mit mir Angeln zu gehen, egal auf Hecht oder Freidfisch, angele alles
Gruss
Lars


----------



## COPAL1965 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

evt. nächste woche wenn das wetter okay ist.....


----------



## bflow (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi leute

ich war vorhin noch in wasserbillig. war schw...ekalt, ich konnte jedoch meinen ersten zander mit gufi verhaften er war zwar eher klein aber trotzdem der erste mit gufi!

nächste woche hab ich schulferien und dann gehts nach nennig zu nem kolegen dort werd ich 2-3 drei tage bleiben dann werd ich mal ne zeit lang die gegend von remich bis schengen befischen vllt lässt sich ja noch der eine oder andere räuber verhaften!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bflow
Petri zum Zander, hast aber leider nicht die 60er Marke geknackt^^

Gruss 
Lars


----------



## fishermansbf:D (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab da mal ne Frage|supergri

kennt einer von euch noch ein gutes Hechtgewässer (ausser Remerschen und die Mosel) wo man Nachtsangeln darf?


----------



## Desperados (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was heisst hier NOCH ????


----------



## Tanckom (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Desperados
Da bass ja Sagte, das jetzt Gummi Zeit in Luxembourg ist, was von Gufi's sind den im Moment gut???
Twister, Hammerschwanz, Drop-Shot, Wackys oder Shad's ???
Würde mich auf deine Antwort freuen.
Gruss
Lars


----------



## $perch$ (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Copal
Das Wasser in Remerschen ist noch genau so klar wie letzte Woche und noch einiges Kraut weniger
@fischermanns bf
Der Stausee in Esch ist sehr gut für Hecht und Zander doch das Nachtangeln ist verboten, ich glaub in ganz Luxemburg ist das Nachtangeln verboten ausser villeicht an nem Privatsee wie Weiswampich oder so...


----------



## fishermansbf:D (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

darfst du an den Privatweiher in Weisswampech angeln gehn?


----------



## **bass** (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey alle,
 @gpups danke für die blumen ))  habs ja gesagt die montage kennst du das andere ist einfach nur ausharren bis ein grösserer hängt , sind halt dumme hechte ; )  und wird auch nicht dein letzter sein... bin aber erstaunt dass ihr noch einige rotaugen in diesem flachwasser gefangen habt, glaub muss auch mal wieder mein glück versuchen... köfis, mehr köfis, und noch mehr köfis ; )

ich benutze als ds rute ein drop stick mit 5-15 gramm wg... ist aber recht kurz deswegen glaub ich hohl ich mir heute ne neue (gilles, sag jetzt nichts ; )  )da sie vom ufer aus an ihre grenzen stösst... hab gestern wieder gemerkt wenn die  barsche auf mehr als 30 meter sitzen krieg ich den anhieb nicht richtig durch... gestern und vorgestern einige barsche wieder gefangen und den einen oder anderen fehlbiss auf zander, wenigstens hats bei flo geklappt was mich echt erfreut hat... der erste zander auf gufi hat schon was petri nochmal!

mit dem gummis würd ich vorschlage, wenn mann die plätze nicht kennt mit kopitos bis 7cm alles beackern und wenn mann dann ein paar bisse hatte auf dropshot umsteige da mann damit normalerweise doch die grösste bissausbeute hat...und sobald es dunkel ist gufi wieder auspacken, denn dann ist zanderzeit und die barsche werden nicht mehr beissen... ist auch ehrlich gesagt einfacher das gufifischen zu lernen wenn es schon dunkel ist da kommt das gefühl besser rüber...

was ich von dem angelverbot halte? bin absolut dafür! leider sind die raubfischangler etwas entäuscht dass wir da den räubern im winter nicht nachstellen können... wenn ihr jetzt bedenkt dass wenn die rotaugen dahin wandern und sich dort jeden tag etwa 20-50 angler versammeln, die jeden tag etwa 50-200 rotaugen pro kopf rausziehen und alles abschlachten glaub ich, ist dieses verbot absolut berechtigt! vor allem sind dort viele angler die sich nur wochenscheine machen um dort schlachten gehen zu können...

gestern hab ich auch von nem zollbeamten erfahren dass das verbot bis 150m rauf in die sauer verlängert wird...

wie gesagt bis samstag darf mann noch dort angeln, würde also profitieren...

@copal: der see wird nicht trüber das kannst du knicken, wird nur mit der kälte noch klarer...


----------



## Desperados (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mich würede halt blos intressieren ob das angelverbot nur für den winter sein soll oder ob es doch eher eine ganzjährige schwanschutzzone werden soll ???  ich denke das ganze wird eine ganjährige sache also werden wir nie wieder dort angeln dürfen: wem's gefällt. meiner meinung nach ******** wenn es so wäre gegen ein verbot im winter hab ich nix eben den rotaugen wegen. aber wieso wird es nicht endlich verboten die schwäne zu füttern  das würde doch viel mehr zu ihrem schutz helfen da sie  sich dann viel mehr verteilen würden.


----------



## extremepike (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also bin am Samstag normalerweise in Remerschen am See kommt noch jmd?


----------



## **bass** (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados: mann hat mir gesagt es wäre nur für den winter... der thomas hatte gestern nen richtig harten biss auf gufi, schätz mal es war ein hecht, das fluo hat ganze 1,5 sek. stand gehalten ; )


----------



## **bass** (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ tanckom: lassdie spinnsachen zu hause! angel mit köfis, siehst es ja bei gpups... so langsam müsstest du bemerken dass die kunstköder es nicht bringen (ausser einem zufallsfang) 

ach ja fats vergessen wollte ja jemand ne ds kombo kaufen, rolle kugellager usw... s***egal achte nur drauf dass die kombo nicht koppflastig wird wenn es so sein soll mach ne kleinere rolle drauf, 200er müsste klappen


----------



## Sam Fisher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@**bass**
danke für deine Antwort, werd mir demnächst vielleicht eine kaufen...

@extremepike
Hi, ich denke am Samstag würde bei mir klappen,... also sag ich dir nochmal bescheid.


----------



## Sam Fisher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow
Gratulation, dann hast du ja jetzt deine "Herausforderung" gemeistert.


----------



## Tanckom (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wollte Fragen, wie wie beste Köfi Montage auf Hecht ist, den hab bisher nur mit (von unten nach oben):
-Haken(Drilling)
-Stahlvorfach
-Gewicht(10 g)
-Schwimmer (20g)   Geangelt
Und dann die Hauptschnur von 0,22 (20 kg)
Was sollte ich ändern, denn mit meinem Wissen (momentan) über Köfi Angeln bin ich nicht sehr Weit.|kopfkrat

Gruss 
Lars|wavey:


----------



## $perch$ (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Weiswampich ist es erlaubt zu fischen solange du einen Schein hast.
Ich war heute in Steinfort um Köfis zu fangen doch die wollten nicht so recht, doch es gingen trotzdem 3 schöne forellen an den Haken. Werd mir wohl wahrscheinlich einige Köfis in Petange kaufen müssen( 60 cent pro vif)
Nach der letzten Hechtattacke in Remerschen bin ich besessen mit Köfi zu angeln.
Apropo Montage: Wie befestigt ihr eure Köfis? Etwa durch die Kopfpartie oder durch den Rücken oder wie macht ihr das, dass der Hecht hängen bleibt?
Ich befestige meine bisher nur durch den Mund...
@ tanckom:
Angelst du mit Geflochtener Schnur beim Köfiangeln?
@all
weiss niemand ob man in Bettemburg auch Köfis zu kaufen bekommt?


----------



## Sam Fisher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@$perch$
In Bettemburg gibts einiges zu kaufen, ich denke also auch Köfi,.. doch verlass dich nicht auf mich, denn so oft geh ich nicht dort hin, und auswendig weiss ich es auch nicht.....#c

@tanckom
Hi, wie war es heute an der Mosel, wo habt ihr gefischt, mit was und wie viel,...vor allem was...?#6


----------



## bflow (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

danke nochmal! hab mich auch sehr gefreut! der nächste wird hoffentlich größer!
dass man das gufiangeln im dunkeln besser lernen kann das ist aber wohl meine idee!!! da muss wohl noch ein copyright drauf!!! ;-)

sag bescheid wenn du wieder auf köfijagd gehst, ich wollte mein glück auch nochmal versuchen!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Sam Fisher
Sorry, da du abgesagt hast, durfte ich nicht allein, deshalb bin ich nicht gegangen.
Sag mal hast du aber lust morgen zu gehen, denn wir brauchen Köfis für's WE

Gruss 
Lars


----------



## Sam Fisher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Tanckom
1. Was ist eigentlich WE??#t
2. Normalerweise müsste morgen gehen, sag dir aber nochmal bescheid, wo, auf und mit was wir gehen.
Sorry aber dass du wegen mir nicht gehen konntest:


----------



## bflow (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

WE= WochenEnde


----------



## Tanckom (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bflow
Kommst du morgen auch mit auf Köfi ???
Gehe so ne 2-3 Stunde Angeln und nacheher villeicht mit D-S oder Gufi auf Barsch.
Wir brauchen nämlich Köfi für den Samstag


----------



## Sam Fisher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke bflow,     echt peinlich von mir#d


----------



## bflow (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein morgen geht nicht!

morgen abend geh ich in die stadt da ist so ne brasilianische party in nem club und die kelnnerin dort wird sauer wenn ich nicht komme! ;-)

mfg flo


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gibts da auch ein schalter für das aus zu machen ??#q:c#c;+|kopfkrat|krach:


----------



## Sam Fisher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann würde ich aber auch in den Club gehen. In so nem Fall kann man schon mal ne Ausnahme machen.


----------



## bflow (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@dr.med.carp.

was meinst du damit???
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Sam Fisher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Welchen Schalter???;+#c;+


----------



## Sam Fisher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Tanckom
Morgen haben wir doch bis halb vier Schule, bis wir dann an der Mosel sind wirds dann schon um die halb Fünf sein; und die Dämmerung lässt dann auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten. Dann hast du doch im Endeffekt nur noch eine Stunde oder so zum fischen.......?????????????


----------



## Ronacts (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow
wollte gerade fragen ob du morgen Nachmittag 1 bis 2 Stündchen Zeit hast, muss ich eben allein losziehen |rolleyes

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronny 
wo gehst du den Angeln???


----------



## Ronacts (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wasserbillig


----------



## Tanckom (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie, versteh das jetzt nicht,...


----------



## Ronacts (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na klar gehe ich angeln was sonst


----------



## Tanckom (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich wollte fragen wo, keine angst ich komme dich nicht Stören^^


----------



## Ronacts (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn ich am angeln bin stört mich keiner 
bin morgen gegen 16,30 -17,00 Uhr in WB


----------



## Tanckom (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok, bin Morgen villeicht zu Mertert auf Köfi Jagen.

Gruss 
Lars


----------



## **bass** (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom: montage ist ok ne 25er oder 30er wäre aber besser... für die anköderung gucks du: http://www.anglerboard.de/angelpraxis/januar05_koefi.htm


----------



## Tanckom (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass

Danke,
aber wiso ist ne 25er oder ne 30 Geflochtene besser???

und wo ist die Friedfischstelle zu Remisch, denn ich hab keine Köfis für Morgen oder kennst du in geschäft ausse Decathlon oder Peitange der Rotaugen verkauft???
Ich weiss, das du dir nie kaufen wirst, fängst ja sowiso Tonnenweise 

Gruss 
Lars


----------



## bflow (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny

werde heute doch noch kurz vorbei kommen!
werde sowieso erst gegen 21-22 uhr in die stadt fahren!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

muss leider auch manchmal einkaufen, rotaugen gibt's in bettembourg und manon es gibt dort auch iden, und elritzen...

warum 25 oder 30er wenn du mal ein hecht vom meter dran hast weis du's! aber wenn du geflochtene angelst langt auch ne 20ger...

so, ich geh angeln 

p.s. neue rute gekauft muss jetzt testen...


----------



## Tanckom (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wer geht heute nach mertert, ???

@ bass
Die eine Rotauge stelle zu Remisch, wo ist ist die?? Bräuchte Köfis für Morgen???


----------



## chris87 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute!

werde morgen mit der feeder-rute kurz hinter der staustufe stadtbredimus oder schengen fischen gehen. wollte dazu mal fragen, ob ihr der meinung seid, dass man das Futter zusätzlich beschweren muss oder ob ein relativ schweres Grundfutter ausreichend ist?
und falls man es beschweren muss, was würdet ihr empfehlen? (kies, split,lehm oder taubenmist??)

gruß  chris


----------



## $perch$ (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Schengen klappts ganz gut für Köfis nur die sind nicht gerade sehr gross etwa zwischen 8-12cm
Ich glaub ich werde mir Köfis kaufen denn gehe am Montag entweder nach Remerschen oder Stausee Esch


----------



## COPAL1965 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war heute mittag in remerschen,kein mensch weit
und breit.....

noch nicht einen biss auf DS:c


----------



## Ronacts (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass & bflow

und noch was gefangen oder hat nur der Opa abgeräumt? |supergri

Gruß Ronny


----------



## $perch$ (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Werden in Remerschen auch jährlich Fische ausgesetzt?
Und wie siehts aus mit Zandern?


----------



## bflow (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny

bass war noch ein bisschen länger da als ich aber ich glaube es hat wirklich nur der opa abgreäumt! er hat als ich noch da war 2 zander gefangen!

mfg flo


----------



## Buonazzo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ chris87

Ich persönlich würde Erde von einem Maulwurfhügel nehmen. Die Erde ist schön feinkrümmelig und enhält einen guten Anteil aus organischem/ mineralischem.
Es bindet, meiner Meinung nach, viel besser!
Falls du es ausprobierst, lass mich wissen ob´s geklappt hat.

Dann mal "Petri Heil"! 



Buonazzo


----------



## Fischmaster (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja Erde und Zuckmückenlarven ist echt ne super Mischung


----------



## extremepike (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bflow 
wo hat er die 2 Zander gefangen?

mfg dani


----------



## Ronacts (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da wo du ab morgen nicht mehr angeln darfst


----------



## Gpups (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo männers,
ich war heute morgen in remerschen hechte jagen 
hab zuerst im grossen see mein glück versucht, doch da ging nix. noch nicht ein biss 
dann bin ich rüber an den kleinen und konnte innerhalb von ner viertel stunde 2 50er hechte (das ist zusammen 1m :vik::q) davon überzeugen, dass meine köfis die besten sind |bla:|bla:|bla:
der eine hat sich nen rapfen (wie immer, lol) und der andere nen barsch schmecken gelassen.
 gruß G

p.s. sind das bissspuren von einem hecht auf dem 3ten foto ?


----------



## extremepike (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich geh morgen einbischen in Remisch spinnen mal schauen was läuft ^^ 

mfg dani


----------



## Tanckom (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey,
war heute auch in Remerschen, ging gar nichts, kein Köfi gefangen (ausser einige Bisse).
Als dann nichts mehr lief hatten wir uns gedacht, komm wir gehen die Tote Köfis von Gpup nehemen, denn die hatte er ins Wasser geschmissen. Danke:m
Als ich den Tour um den See gemacht habe, ist mir unterwegs ne Tüte aufegefallen, hab sie hochgehoben und siehe da, 4 Lebende Rotaugen. :g
Mit denen Lief trotzdem nichts.
Der einzige der huete was gefangen hatte war Gpup:







Petri zu den Hechten Gpup !!!:q


----------



## Sam Fisher (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all
Wann geht ihr noch fischen, und vor allem wo?

@Gpups
Petri nochmal zu deinen 2 Hechten; und die noch in so einem geringem Zeitraum. Ich zieh echt meinen Hut vor dir...:m


----------



## bflow (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

ich war heute mit bass in wasserbillig!
wir haben mit köfi und gufi gesngelt! im laufe des tages hat bass einen kleinen hecht gefangen ansonsten lief nichts!
am abend hatten wir dann einige bisse die wir aber nicht verwerten konnten!
als bass weg war und mein vater schon im auto auf mich wartete dachte ich mir komm der letzte wurf!
nach 2-3 jigs dachte ich neine nicht schon wieder ein hänger, ich zieh schön stramm und plötzlich spüre ich 2-3 heftige schläge in der rute! ich dachte das ist er, der fisch meines lebens! als ich einkurbeln wollte merkte ich wie schwer der fisch war, er liess sich nur ganz langsam ziehn! jedesmal als er mit dem kopf schlug ging ich mit der rute mit und dann kurbelte ich! dann kamen wieder diese kopfschläge und ich ging mit dann wollte ich wieder einkurbeln doch da wars vorbei! ich spürte keinen wiederstand mehr und ich bin fast ausgeflippt! er war weg, ich hab ihn verloren! NNNNEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNN!!!!!

naja nächstes mal klappts hoffentlich!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow

Der Nächste wird's bestimmt:m


----------



## COPAL1965 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gpups

ein dickes petri auch von mir...#6


----------



## Ronacts (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow
das tut mir leid für dich, ich weiss wie du dieses Jahr um jeden Fisch gekämfpt hast und das wäre doch ein schöner Ausstand in Wasserbillig für diese Jahr gewesen |uhoh:
Naja das wird schon du wirst deinen Fisch schon noch fangen, ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.
Ich bin wahrscheinlich morgen früh unterwegs , weiss aber noch nicht genau wo |kopfkrat

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny

falls du lust und platz im auto hast würde ich gerne mitgehn! hab nämlich morgen nichts vor!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow
Bahnhof WB 6,30 Uhr ??


----------



## bflow (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok kein problem!!

wenn ich um 6:40 nicht da bin dann fahr ohne mich!!!
du weisst ja, mein wecker hat manchmal macken! ;-)

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bin 6,30 Uhr da, dann entscheiden wir wo wir hinfahren

Gruß Ronny


----------



## extremepike (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War schon jmd dieses Jahr in Remich angeln?|bla:


----------



## Tanckom (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



extremepike schrieb:


> War schon jmd dieses Jahr in Remich angeln?|bla:



Ja, kann dir nur sagen, sche*** gebiet, bekommt man eher nen Hänger als nen Biss:v


----------



## bflow (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich habe meinen größten aal(93cm) meinen ersten und größten zander(+/-50cm) mein größtes rotauge(32cm) und meinen ersten hecht in remich gefangen! ausserdem viele barsche noch 2-3 zander mehrere aale und rotaugen!

mfg flo


----------



## extremepike (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo denn bei der Brücke oder wo?|kopfkrat


----------



## bflow (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja, wo genau werd ich dir nicht sagen aber remich bei der brücke ist schonmal gut!
vergiss aber nicht, dass das fische sind die ich in einem zeitraum von 6 monaten dort gefangen hab und nicht immer zur selben jahreszeit!

mfg flo

und vergiss die deutsche uferseite nicht!


----------



## extremepike (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja bin mit einem Kumpel und seinem Vater da ^^ danke aber für die tipps 

mfg dani


----------



## Tanckom (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nehm dir einfach den Tipp von bass zu Herzen:
Da wo kleine Blinkerten sind, fängst du was oder sind die grossen


----------



## fishermansbf:D (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@$perch$

hast du schon Hechte in Steinfort gefangen?


----------



## Sam Fisher (1. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow
Schade dass du den Fisch in Wasserbillig nicht ausdrillen konntest, tutmir echt leid..., aber dann hast du in Remich ja eine gute Stelle rewischt zu haben.:vik:


----------



## $perch$ (1. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@fischermanns bf

Nein hab nämlich noch nie in Steinfort auf Hecht geangelt und es sind nur kleinere Exemplare drin, doch ich hab von Karpfen bis 16 pfund gehört


----------



## fishermansbf:D (1. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hast du mal Lust mit mir dort angeln zugehn?


----------



## $perch$ (1. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja klar doch im moment nicht denn ich will endlich einen ü 60 Hecht aus dem Baggerweiher...


----------



## Tanckom (1. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, gehe am Mittwoch in Mertert auf Köfi und dann am Donnerstag gehts bei den Baggerweihern rund.

$perch$
kannst mitgehen wenn du lust hast

Gruss
Lars


----------



## luke_dusk (2. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> mich würede halt blos intressieren ob das angelverbot nur für den winter sein soll oder ob es doch eher eine ganzjährige schwanschutzzone werden soll ??? ich denke das ganze wird eine ganjährige sache also werden wir nie wieder dort angeln dürfen: wem's gefällt. meiner meinung nach ******** wenn es so wäre gegen ein verbot im winter hab ich nix eben den rotaugen wegen. aber wieso wird es nicht endlich verboten die schwäne zu füttern das würde doch viel mehr zu ihrem schutz helfen da sie sich dann viel mehr verteilen würden.


 

halte das reglement geraden in den händen..
règlement grand-ducal du 25 juin 2009:
gilt vom 1 November bis 1 März.
Verboten ist die Fischerei bis 15 Meter Mindestabstand vom Ufer im Bereich Wasserbillig von Strom km 206,400 bis 205,920 in der Mosel linksseitig und von strom-km 0,135 bis 0,0 in der sauer rechtsseitig.
Vom Hausboot bis zur 2ten Brücke in der Sauer wird das wohl sein.
Finde ich auch absolut berechtigt.


----------



## **bass** (2. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow:

irgendwie glaub ich ja du hast was mit den augen ; ) als wir neben dem opa angelten, hatte ich auch noch nen zander und später als du weg warst nochmal 2 genau wie der alte...
am samstag hatte ich morgens einen und als wir zusammen angelten fing ich nach dem hecht auch noch einen...

gestern am späten nachmittag auch nochmal los mit meinem vater, und wieder drei zander aber auch wieder kleinere +-50cm...

scheint als ob sie ab 17h00 anfangen hunger zu verspüren ; )


----------



## Desperados (2. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## extremepike (2. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo genau fangt ihr die Zander will auch mal los ? #6


----------



## $perch$ (2. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war heute mal wieder in remerschen,
als plötzlich meine Pose unter ging dachte ich mir es wäre endlich ein Hecht doch als ich die lahme Kamfkraft spürte war ich wieder zum Boden gekommen.
Ich landete den Fisch und es war wieder so ein Barsch der sich das Rotauge reingezogen hatte.


----------



## extremepike (2. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ perch 
wie gross war der barsch denn,und sollen wir in der Woche mal zusammen nach Remerschen gehn? |supergri


----------



## $perch$ (2. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der Barsch war so um die 25cm
Ja muss mir nur noch köfis beschaffen


----------



## extremepike (2. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich auch angelst du mit 2 angeln mit Pose?


----------



## **bass** (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und? geht keiner mehr bei dem wetter angeln? wasser wird doch schon so schön trüb ; )

war gestern für zwei stunden konnte ein dutzend barsche verhaften und wieder mal nen zander, alles auf 7cm kopytos... wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## extremepike (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo warst du in mertert?


----------



## Ronacts (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> und? geht keiner mehr bei dem wetter angeln? wasser wird doch schon so schön trüb ; )
> 
> war gestern für zwei stunden konnte ein dutzend barsche verhaften und wieder mal nen zander, alles auf 7cm kopytos... wie siehts bei euch aus?


 
ich werde morgen nachmittag nochmal angreifen, weiss aber noch nicht wohin?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## extremepike (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich bin morgen vllt mit meinem Vaterin Mertert versuchen |supergri mal schauen ob ich auch was fange


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kaum gesperrt iss es ruhig geworden


----------



## Ronacts (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

es ist doch noch genug offen


----------



## bflow (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich werde morgen auch wieder los gehn!

ich werde wahrscheinlich in der gegend von remich angreifen, mal kucken was dort so läuft!

mfg flo


----------



## fishermansbf:D (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Dr.med.Carp schrieb:


> Kaum gesperrt iss es ruhig geworden


 
haha der arme Tanckom!


----------



## extremepike (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ alle 
ist jmd morgen auch in mertert unterwegs?:vik:


----------



## Ronacts (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hatte bei gesperrt eigentlich an Wasserbillig gedacht,|rolleyes  ich wusste nicht das Tanckom das zeitgleich macht 


Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab ich was verpasst ?? wieso wurde tanckom gesperrt ??


----------



## extremepike (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow,bass
wo fangt ihr in Mertert immer eure Barsche und Zander?


----------



## Desperados (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Da haben sie ihre Barsche und Zander her     -->  http://www.provencale.lu/pages_web/nos_metiers/index.php?dep=2&lang=fr


----------



## **bass** (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados wartest du auf etwas???


----------



## extremepike (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

 haha ne wo fangt ihr in mertert eure barsche und Zander ^^


----------



## **bass** (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so kurzer aber geiler bericht

war wieder 2 stunden los, mosel wird noch brauner wetter noch besch.... also perfekt ; )
ging wieder mit kopitos los, und fing auch so einiges an fischen ; ) meinen ersten barsch im dunkeln und zwei schöne zander 72er,65er und das beste ein überbarsch wenn ich das mal so sagen darf ; ) ganze 52cm!!!
fotos sagen aber mehr als worte...


----------



## **bass** (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@extreme pike: ehe du fragst, ich sags dir nicht ; )

aber als kleiner tipp such dir ne mauer aus oder eine sehr tiefe stelle, bzw. ne schleuse egal wo in der mosel und beangel die akribisch durch mit köfis und gummis irgendwann bleibt was hängen und du kannst nur dazu lernen biete aber alles auf grund an... mehr sag ich nicht ; )


----------



## fishermansbf:D (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri (Y)


----------



## extremepike (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Mertert ist aber gut?^^ petri heil zu den fischen^^


----------



## bflow (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

glückwunsch! jetzt hast du ja endlich die 50er marke geknackt!!

wie gesagt bin ich morgen in remich unterwegs, kannst ja vorbeischauen falls du zeit hast!
und danke nochmal für die tipps mit den gufis, ich hoffe, dass die so schnell wie möglich ankommen!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schau mal, wenn ich zeit hab ruf ich dich an dann kanns du mir ja sagen wo du dran bist, nehm aber mal an, an ner mauer ; )

ach ja, hab alles auf schwarze kopitos gefangen, alles als es schon dunkel war...


----------



## **bass** (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@extremepike ja, manchmal...


----------



## extremepike (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass
die Mauer da von mertert nach wasserbillig ist die gut für Zander und Barsch will morgen nicht leer ausgehen ^^


----------



## extremepike (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aber da hast du die fische nicht gefangen ne?^^


----------



## $perch$ (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wow das sind echt geile Fische.
Es ist schon komisch doch ihr fangt all die Fische von denen ich träume (echt jetzt, ich hoffe ich fang auch mal nen Zander oder nen dicken Barsch) 
Und warum wurde Tanckom überhaupt gesperrt, zu viel geschrieben oder was?


----------



## **bass** (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

junge jetzt übertreibs du, es wird wirklich zum laberthread hier... 
versuch es einfach du hast jetzt alle tipps die du brauchst! ich kann dir auch keine garantie geben wo du was fängst, glück gehört immer dazu! und ja angel dort auf barsch und zander!


----------



## extremepike (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass 

srysry wollte nur mal bischen wissen weil letztens war ich in Remich,Schengen beim haffen und nix nicht mal ein biss aber danke


----------



## bflow (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die spundwand in mertert ist die mysteriöse stelle! von 100mal angeln fängt man nur ein paar mal was aber dann meist gute fische! ich weiss das aus eigener erfahrung und weil desperados und bass das genau so sehn!

also wenn du glück hast erwischt du dort den einen oder anderen schönen fisch und wenn nicht dann gehst du leer aus!


----------



## Desperados (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mein Herz blutet aber Bass ich gönn sie dir  abäääärr ich will auch :-(


----------



## Ronacts (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

petri zum Überbarsch
was meinst du lohnt ein Versuch mit Drop-Shot morgen?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Fischmaster (4. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dickes Petri zu dem Monster Barsch |bigeyes


----------



## Buonazzo (5. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bass

Dickes Petri!

Hast ja ne ganze Serie erwischt.
Der 52er Barsch hat dir definitiv eine _Goldmedaille eingebracht!!

MfG Buonazzo


_


----------



## Ronacts (5. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

komme gerade aus Mertert wieder :-( voll abgeschneidert (was für ein geiles Wort) für Drop-Shot war es einfach zu windig und mit Gufi habe ich etwa eine Stunde bei der Kälte ausgehalten, ich hoffe bei euch lief es besser 

gruß ronny


----------



## $perch$ (5. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war heute mal in Steinfort ein bisschen mit Twister unterwegs und siehe da ich fing eine 35er Forelle.


----------



## **bass** (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke für die blumen ; )

bekomm immer so ne moselzeitung nach hause scheint als ob in mertert und grevenmacher trozdem gut gefangen wird... einer mit zwei dicken zandern in der zeitung und noch ein typ mit nem 47er barsch... 

war gestern morgen mit thomas nochmal los aber bis auf 2 dutzend mittelmässiger barsche lief auch nicht viel... die beissen im moment wirklich nur im dunkeln, deswegen muss ich wohl oder übel heute abend nochmal los ; )

@ronacts: ds müsste eigentlich klappen, fang nämlich immer so einige fische darauf, versuch es heute abend auch mal im dunkeln sobald ich den ersten fisch auf gufi habe...

hatte zwar noch nie was richtig dickes in grevenmacher (bis auf ein barsch 47 )  an den kaimauern sollen aber gerüchten zufolge dort  so einiges (im moment) zu holen sein, villeicht auch mal den brückenpfeiler versuchen... geh nur nicht zu früh nach hause wie gesagt bisse kommen ab 17h00 (zander)

hoff mal niemand ist abgeschreckt vom wetter und geht übers wochenende angel, damit mann mal wieder mehr bilder hier sieht...


----------



## Fischmaster (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

An den Brückenpfeilern in Grevenmacher war ich mal, ein Angler hatte da paar Hecht nen Rapfen und am Ufer war ein 40 + Barsch, hat immer unsere Köder verfolgt |supergri


----------



## Tanckom (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, bin wieder Online, war ja gesperrt worden wegen Doppelaccount.

So, war gestern zu Remerschen, nichts gefangen, hatten mit 15g Pose und 8cm Rotauge auf Hecht am kleinen See versucht, ist aber nicht's draus geworden.
Am grossen See war auf unserer Seite zu viel Wind, da hätte es sich nicht gelohnt auszuwerfen, und um bei der Insel zu Angeln, mussten wir dann weit gehen und mein Kollege hatte seine schwere Sitzkiepe dabei.

@bass
Petri zu der 50er Marke.

@ all
Wer ist Morgen in Mertert, werde wohl kommen.

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Inkognitofly (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



> hatten mit 15g Pose und 8cm Rotauge auf



Schau mal ein Tippfehler #d


----------



## Desperados (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja stimmt, Tanckom meinte bestimmt ein 18 cm Rotauge. Oder eine 8gr Pose mit einem 15cm Rotauge aber bestimmt kein 8cm Rotauge in einem Gewässer wo die mindestgrösse für Rotaugen bei 15cm liegt


----------



## Fischmaster (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:q
Denke er meint 15 cm Rotauge und 8 gramm Pose


----------



## Desperados (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das glaub ich nicht fischmaster und sowas würde ich auch niemandem in einem öffentlichem forum unterstellen


----------



## Tanckom (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Inkognitofly
Ich hatte mit 8cm Rotaugen und 15g Pose geangelt, hatte Rotaugen aus dem Decathlon gekauft, sie hatten nur einen der über 15cm hatte, und der Passte nicht in meinen Köfi Eimer

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Desperados (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok, der ist so doof


----------



## Tanckom (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wer ?


----------



## Desperados (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich glaub's net  #q


----------



## Tanckom (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War nur Spass ^^
Aber wo sollte ich sonst welche nehmen, wenn ich keine Zeit hatte um welche zu besorgen?


----------



## Fischmaster (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vielleicht erstmal auf Rotauge angeln oder mal mit Kunstköder |kopfkrat


----------



## Tanckom (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auf Rotaugen Angeln ging gar nicht zu Remerschen und Kunstköder geht die letzte Zeit auch nicht.
Wir hatten am Morgen 3 Angel auf Hecht rausgelegt.
Währendessen hatten wir mit 2 Stippruten auf Rotauge versucht, weil ich aber schon die letzte 2 mal Schneider blieb, wuste ich Quasi schon das ich nicht's fing und ein älterer Herr hatte sogar mit seiner Profi ausrüstung nichts am Haken, der Angelte auch den ganzen Tag.

Was sollte ich den sonst machen ???


----------



## Desperados (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

3 ruten auf Hecht und mit 2 gestippt?? Ihr wart zu zweit nee ??


----------



## Tanckom (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also, wir hatten 2 Spinnangel auf Hecht mit Pose gelegt und 2 Stippangel auf Rotauge geangelt und wir waren zu zwei.


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi



> Ok, der ist so doof


Wenn nicht noch schlimmer...

Bei soch einer Doofheit bleibt einem die Spucke weg !

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Tanckom (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wiso ist euch das so wichtig wenn ich was verbotenes gemacht habe???


----------



## $perch$ (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Regeln wurden nicht erstellt um sie zu brechen!
Und die Regeln sind da um den Fischbestand zu erhalten.
Auch wenn du mit 8cm gekauftenen Rotaugen erwischt wirst, wirst du bestraft.


----------



## Tanckom (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja ich hab ja verstanden, nur bleibt mir dann noch eine frage offen, warum verkauft decathlon denn die Köfis, wenn sie verboten sind????


----------



## $perch$ (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Frankreich hat das Rotauge keine Mindestgrösse.


----------



## Dr.med.Carp (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

warum verkäuft ein Dealer Koks ?

selbst in Frankreich darf er nicht mit einem 8cm gekauftem Rotauge fischen.
Schaut euch mal euer Fischerreigesetz und Landesseuchengesetz genau an, das Fischen mit Gebietsfremden Fischen und Fischarten ist VERBOTEN. Das heißt auch das du mit einem gekauften Rotauge von xy an keinem Gewässer offiziell fischen darfst.

Es sei den du hast Natürlich eine Beglaubigte Kopie eines Nachweises das dieses verwendete Köderfisch aus dem Gewässer stammt wo du fischst.


Und dann das ganze noch in einem Öffentlichen Forum zu Posten dazu gehört schon eine ganz schöne Portion Dummheit dazu.

Mit solch einer einstellung wirst du in deinem Leben nicht weit kommen.
Du bist ein Paradebeispiel dafür das wir Angler stets Negativ hingestellt werden. Bestes Bsp. siehste nun um W-Billig. Ich hoffe und wünsche mir das endlich der Staatliche Fischerreischein für die Grenzgewässer und für Luxembourg pflicht wird. Dann hat das ganze nämlich endlich ein Ende. !

Das Angeln besteht nicht nur darin möglichst viele oder große Fische zu fangen, nein tragen wir auch eine große Verantwortung nicht nur der Kreatur Fisch gegenüber, sondern auch der Umwelt und Natur.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## peddaa (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

HI und ihr angler was treibt ihr so .Wer ist denn morgen am see in remmerchen Gpups und ich sind da,ab ein uhr .


----------



## Gpups (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ab 1 uhr ?
so früh ?
was willst du dann bis um 5 machen ?


----------



## peddaa (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Gpups schrieb:


> ab 1 uhr ?
> so früh ?




sorry du geiler 13 uhr wenn ich morgen nix fangen schmeisse ich mein angel weg #:


----------



## Gpups (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kann die gebrauchen 
ruf moin früh an.
 gute nacht#h


----------



## Fischmaster (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Dr.med.Carp schrieb:


> wünsche mir das endlich der Staatliche Fischerreischein für die Grenzgewässer und für Luxembourg pflicht wird. Dann hat das ganze nämlich endlich ein Ende. !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst du mit staatlichem Fischereischein die Prüfung ?

Aber OK das Angeln mit Lebend Köderfischen ist auch nicht OK. Was da wohl schlimmer ist ?
Das mit negativen Meinungen über Angler stimmt kenne da einen Hafen da ist es verboten zu Angeln weil irgendwelche Idioten mit den Bleien auf die Boote werfen #q


----------



## bflow (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

ich war ja gestern und heute wieder an der mosel!
gestern lief es nicht gut! ich hab nur einen barsch erwischt ich war aber auch nicht lange am wasser!

heute hab ich mal wieder den halben tag damit verschwendet auf köfis zu stippen, hab nicht einen fisch gefangen in 3-4 stunden und mein kolege konnte nur einen rapfen fangen!

danach hatte ich es satt und hab die spinnrute ausgepackt und ein bisschen mit gufi gefaulenzert und siehe da es hat keine 2 min gedauert da hatte ich den ersten barsch und 5 min später einen kleinen zander(  schon mein 2ter mit gufi)! dann ist mir noch ein dicker barsch(35-40)ausgestiegen und einen konnte ich noch verhaften! danach bin ich irgendwie eingepennt hab nämlich alle bisse danach versemmelt(ein gutes dutzend bisse)!!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri flo

warum fängst du die Fische immer wenn ich nicht dabei bin|kopfkrat ich glaube die schenkt dir jemand anders |rolleyes

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Fischmaster (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri


----------



## $perch$ (6. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

toller zander


----------



## **bass** (7. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jetzt geht's wieder los mit der fischerprüfung, kann aber auch nur von einem kommen der auf der anderen seite der mosel lebt und sie eh machen muss um zu angeln
es hat einfach damit zu tun ob und wie man überlegt ... nein dadurch wirds nicht besser... kontrollen wären besser
und mann darf auch mit 4cm decathlons rotaugen in frankreich angeln, sogar mit kleinen aalen...würd ich nicht machen, aber mann darf...


----------



## bflow (7. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

ich finde auch, dass mehr kontrolle besser wäre und diese dauernden diskussionen hier nichts bringen!

sag wie kommt es, dass du nicht beim angeln bist das wundert mich aber!?

mfg flo


----------



## bflow (7. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

ich war vorhin mal 3 stunden in grevenmacher, war aber leider ne nullnummer!
ich hab auf beiden spundwänden und unter der brücke geangelt, ich hatte nicht einmal einen biss!

ich versuchs morgen vllt nochmal!

@ronny

melde dich falls du morgen zeit hast dann können wir ja zusammen dort hin!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (7. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich fahre morgen früh nach Bernkastel in den Hafen 
aber ein anderes Mal gerne

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (7. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny

na dann wünsch ich dir viel glück!

mfg flo


----------



## blacksoul (8. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Dr.med.Carp

Wie kannst du davon ausgehen das wenn am Grenzgewässer die Fischerprüfung Pflicht wird keiner mehr verbotene Sachen macht??
Das is ja wohl nicht von der Fischerprüfung abhänig!!! 

Nur weil jemand die Prüfung macht und bestanden hat heisst das ja nicht automatisch jetzt ist er ein anderer Mensch und macht nichts was verboten ist!!!

Dementsprechend ist diese Aussage völlig ähh quatsch!


@ all

Petri zu den schönen gefangen Zandern und Barsche in letzter Zeit vor allem der 52er gefällt mir gut #6

Hoffe das man sich mal trifft zufällig oder geplant 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Ronacts (8. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nachdem ich heute morgen verschlafen hab,(hatte wohl mal deinen wecker bflow) bin ich nur noch Richtung Trier mal nach ein paar Stellen schauen, aber an zwei meiner Sommerstellen waren immer mehr Pflanzen am Haken und ander anderen Stelle habe ich 3 mal meine Montage angerissen, dann bin ich nach Hause gefahren- toller Tag 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## extremepike (8. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich war heute zur Mosel mit drop shot losgezogen , Ich hab mit einem freund um die 50 barsche gefangen und die meisten waren 20cm+ #6

mfg dani


----------



## Tanckom (8. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ extremepike

Petri Heil zu den Barschen, war heute ja auch eher der Tag dafür

@ Ronacts
^^
Nächstes mal wird es besser

So,
war gestern auch an der Mosel(Mertert) mit einem Freund,
hatte ein Biss mit einem Twister und 2 Nachläufer mit D-S.
Dann so gegen 5 Uhr hatten wir keine Lust mehr, das wir voll vom Regen durchnäst waren und es uns Sch*** kalt war.

@all
Zu Wasserbillig, wei nah evt. weit muss man von der Sauer Angeln ???

Gruss
Lars


----------



## bflow (8. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

ich war vorhin auch nochmal ein bisschen an die mosel!
ich konnte 2 schöne barsche(32 und 33cm) verhaften!
war zwar nicht schlecht aber dafür, dass ich fast 4 stunden unterwegs war hätte es besser sein können!

ich habs satt hier in meiner gegend zu angeln und nichts zu fangen!
ich werde am WE wahrscheinlich in der gegend von remich-schengen sein!

mfg flo


----------



## $perch$ (8. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war heute an der Mosel und Baggerweiher: nichts.
Nicht ein biss


----------



## **bass** (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
war leider nur am samstag nachmittag ein bisschen los, konnte aber einige barsche verhaften, nur leider nichts wirklich dickes, abends dann noch drei bisse auf zander aber keinen gefangen jedesmal haben sie mir den hinteren teil des gummis abgebissen, waren also vermutlich kleinere... dazu dann noch zwei kleinere hechte 40und 50cm
petri flo zu dem zander, siehst du die zeit ist jetzt da wo man eher die zander auf gummi fängt... ahtte gesehen dass du mir angerufen hast hab aber arg probleme mit meinem handy, hab auch ein neues aber funzt nicht, krieg gleich die krise deswegen gibt's auch weiter keine bilder... gut nur dass es bei dem diccken barsch geklappt hat...
habt ihr noch ferien? wenn du nachmittags unterwegs bist werd ich mich melden...

am samstag werd ich vermutlich mein glück mal mit köfis versuchen, muss pedda und gpups noch zum ersten zander verhelfen...


----------



## **bass** (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@rheinangler bist du auch öfters an der mosel unterwegs? kennt mann sich?


----------



## **bass** (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
ich nochmal, leider ist für mich der samstag gestorben, muss leider arbeiten, also villeicht ne andere woche...


----------



## bflow (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

nein ferien hab ich keine mehr aber werde trotzdem öfter nachmittags unterwegs sein weil ich heute meine neuen gufis bekomme und wie immer nicht bis zum WE warten kann um sie zu testen!

mfg flo


----------



## blacksoul (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

@ bass

Jopp momentan schon des "öfteren" studiere seit letztem Jahr in Trier.  Haben uns aber noch nicht getroffen was man ja noch ändern kann 

Komme von Nähe Worms wenn dir das etwas sagt also angle dort normal mit Kollegen am Rhein.

War bis jetzt so ca. 10 mal an der Mosel und 8 mal an der Sauer unterwegs konnte aber bisher noch nicht wirklich was redenswertes verhaften ausser die bekannten 20cm Barsche in der Mosel/Sauer und einem 50er Döbel in der Sauer

Könnten ja dann demnächst evtl. mal was ausmachen um sich zu treffen!?#6

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Ronacts (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Jungs

komme gerade von der Mosel und konnte nach etwa 10 minuten eine kleinen Hecht von 52 cm zum kurzen Landgang übereden.
Köder war ein schwarzer Sandra.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bass

ich hab meine bestellung bekommen!
jetzt sollen sich die zander warm anziehn!

@ronny

petri zum hecht!

mfg flo


----------



## extremepike (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bflow

Wo hast du die Gumiifische bestellt? 

mfg dani


----------



## Desperados (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Irgendwie kommt mir die farbe der gummifische bekannt vor.


----------



## bflow (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und wieso wundert das mich nicht, dass du das sagst?!

naja mike hat auch gesagt das wäre so die standart farbe die nicht fehlen darf, deswegen gabs jetzt mal ne ordentliche ladung von denen aber die nächste bestellung wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen und dann gibts noch ein paar andere farben!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronacts

wie hast du denn den Gufi eingezogen ?

@ extremepike

Die Gufis sind bei Bflow fast immer zu 99% von Camo bestellt worden.

@all
Wollte fragen, welche Gufi länge und Farbe am besten geht und welches Gewicht ich entsprechend nehemen soll ? Denn möchte jetzt mein Gufi Arsenal für Zander und Barsch aufrüsten.

Gruss
Lars


----------



## extremepike (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich würde auch gerne da bestellen aber ich versteh i-wie nicht wie ich bestellen soll usw ^^

mfg dani


----------



## fishermansbf:D (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom du muss t uns schon sagen welchen Fisch du beangeln willst.


----------



## Ronacts (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tanckom schrieb:


> @ Ronacts
> 
> wie hast du denn den Gufi eingezogen ?


 
ich verstehe die Frage jetzt nicht |kopfkrat
wie zieht man einen Gufi auf, wieviele Methoden gibt es da?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny

er meint "eingeholt", in anderen wörtern wie du ihn geführt hast!?

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (9. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ahh so
ausgeworfen, absinken lassen, eingezogen, absinken lassen..........

Gruß ronny


----------



## bflow (10. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

war heute die neuen gufis testen!
war die meiste zeit so viel strömung, dass man gar nicht fischen konnte hab mich also mit nem anglerkolegen unterhalten! später hab ich dann ne stelle gefunden wo die strömung leichter war und habs dort versucht, beim ersten wurf hatte ich gleich nen biss und zum vorschein kam ein maßiger zander so um die 60cm der sich jedoch als er an der oberfläche war mit ein paar kopfschlägen wieder verabschiedet hat!

danach hab ich nur noch ein paar würfe gemacht und bin dann nach hause!
am donnerstag versuch ich nochmal mein glück!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (10. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war heute in den Angelcenter Mertert und hab mir Folgendes Gekauft:
-  Drop-Shot Köder von Spro (5cm)
-  2x Quantum Soft Baits (8cm)
-  Bleihaken Rund ( 3+4er mit 15+18gr)
-  Gamakatsu Wurmhaken (3er)


Ist das eigentlich gut, für einen Tag auf Barsch und Zander an der Mosel, oder hätte ich etwas beachten sollten

p.s.
Die Angel von Pezon Michel, die desperados und bflow mir empfohlen haben, ist mir momentan zu Teuer, hab mich heute umgeschaut und hab eine von Spro gefunden:
http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-precision-spin-2tlg-270m525g-p-3986.html

Spro Precision 2,10m- 2,70m mit 5-25gr wäre die gut oder eher nicht's für das Gufi Angeln an der Mosel ?

Gruss
Lars


----------



## bflow (10. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

vergiss die precision hot die ist schrott, ich hatte die auch!
ne rute zum ds und gufi angeln wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht finden!

wenn du willst kannst du ja am donnerstag mit mir nach mertert kommen dann reden wir darüber!

mfg flo


----------



## Fischmaster (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Für Drosphot und Gufi angeln braucht man meiner Meinung nach 2 Ruten eine mit etwa 1,8 für dropshot und für Gufi angeln eine mit 2,4 - 2,7 M 

Mit einer langen Rute kann man da Dropshot rig nicht gut führen wenn man ned werfen muss könnte man vlt eine 2,1 M Rute für beides nehmen


----------



## Desperados (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wieso kann man mit einer langen rute kein d-s-rig führen ?? ?? ist auf kurze distanz nicht nötig aber funktionieren tuts auf jeden fall.


----------



## bflow (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

stimmt! ich hab vorher ds mit meiner 3m skeletor geangelt und jetzt hab ich für ds ne 2,90m rute! funzt prima ist fürs angeln vom ufer aus auch vorteilhaft!


----------



## Tanckom (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok danke, dann werde ich mir die nicht kaufen^^


Wollte aber fragen, gibt es denn keine Rute, die man sowohl für D-S und Gufi benutzen kann, denn ich möchte nicht jetzt sofort voll Power mit viel Teuren(=Geld) sachen loslegen,
deshalb möchte ich es erst jetzt lernen, aber gibt es denn nicht eine Rute, die so meinem Spektrum entspricht ?

@bflow

Ja gerne, wenn ich Zeit hab, würde ich mich sogar freuen, nur muss ich auch noch für Freitag Mathe lernen, könnte frühstens um 4:15 den Zug nehmen.

Gruss
Lars

p.s.
Benachitige mich nicht per Sms, hab keins mehr ^^


----------



## Fischmaster (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn man von Spudwänden und Hafen oder Booten angeln will ist eine kurze Rute schon vorteilhaft, klar kann man das DS Rig auch auswerfen aber ich finde es Vertikal hält besser


----------



## bflow (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit meiner skeletor hats geklappt und es gibt sicher noch andere ruten die man sowohl fürs ds und für gufi benutzen kann aber gerade am anfang ist es wichtig ne rute zu haben die für die gewünschte methode gedacht ist, wenn man es bis richtig kann dann kann man auch mit ruten angeln die nicht so gut sind und trotzdem seine fische fangen!

ich würde dir vorschlagen ne rute zum gufi angeln zu kaufen, das faulenzern mit gufi ist zwar schwerer zu lernen und beherschen aber wenn du das kannst dann wirst du das mit dem ds sehr schnell raus haben!

jetzt frag mich nicht welche rute dafür geeignet ist denn da wird dir jeder was anderes sagen! kuck dir die vielen threads darüber die es hier im AB gibt an und bild dir deine eigene meinung! 
empfohlen werden oft die powermesh, beastmaster, damokles und andere!
ich bin mit meiner skeletor zufrieden andere jedoch finden, dass die nicht zum faulenzern geeignet ist weil sie in der spitze zu weich ist, was auch richtig ist und halt nen guten anschlag fordert dafür finde ich, dass ich aber einen guten köderkontakt hab(spüre das aufkommen am grund und die bisse auch)!

kann sein, dass du ne rute kaufst die dir dann nicht wirklich gefällt das risiko musst du eingehn, daran kommst du nicht vorbei! ich hab schon 2 spinnruten gekauft die ich nicht gut fand! so ist das nunmal aber funzen tun sie alle, die eine besser als die andere aber es sind ruten die ihren job machen und geschmackssache ist es auch!

morgen werde ich schon früher in mertert sein denn ich hab schon mittags frei, falls du im laufe des tages auftauchst werden wir uns sowieso sehn ich werde sowieso in der gegend von der spundwand sein!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok danke,
nur ist es für mich schwer, mich zu entscheiden, welche angel meine sein könnte, hab im Ab thred nachgefragt und hab 20 antworten mit vielen verschiedenen empfohlenen Ruten bekommen, da verliert man als anfänger leicht den überblick.
Gibt es denn nicht eine bestimmte, bei der du Sagen würdest" Hey, das ist sie" aber nicht zu teuer.

Ok, wenn ich komme werde ich dir wohl eine Sms schreiben (von meinem iPod, hab immer einen Ass im Ärmel ^^)

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Fischmaster (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Pezon & Michel Redoutable Bass könnte was sein wenn du die Marke magst .
Die hat n gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## WSTA (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo, hab vor Dropshot angeln auszuprobieren. Hab mir eine DAM calyber rute gekauft. Kann mir jemand bestimmte dropshotköder für die Mosel empfehlen (zielfisch Barsch). Gibts in Angelladen Mertert DropshotBleie? Für paar Hinweise für gute Stellen wäre ich auch dankbar)))))


----------



## **bass** (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo jungs,

hab mal wieder was zu vermelden...|rolleyes
hatte noch etwa ein dutzend kleinere, und auch noch drei hechte und glaub hab nen zander vom meter im drill verloren:v

aber die drei hier sind auch in ordnung:m 76,84 und 92cm


----------



## Desperados (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nu kuck


----------



## extremepike (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Heil schöne Fische


----------



## **bass** (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@wsta im moment sind fischimitate wie z.b. wedgetails oder fin-s fängig... plätze naja: such die brückenpfeiler, staustufen und spundwände ab...

@gilles du musstest dich ja in den finger beissen lassen...   deen decken ass vun der neckelplaatz...


----------



## bflow (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

Boah geile zander!!!!!
ich wäre schon froh wenn ich nur den 76er gefangen hätte!

ich habe am dienstag den typen getroffen der den 47er barsch gefangen hat den du in der muselzeitung gesehn hast und rate mal mit welchem köder er den gefangen hat......mit dem guten alten chubby!!!

wenn du mal wieder zeit und lust hast dann melde dich vllt kann ich mir ja noch was von dir abgucken da du ja bei weitem bessere erfolge erzielst als ich!

petri heil

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

neckelplaatz ?? mach mech färdech  an deen decken wouste verluer huest och do ??


----------



## **bass** (11. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

yes, och do... 

@bflow: aber nur villeicht  versuch mich nächste woche zu melden


----------



## Fischmaster (12. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie viel Gramm Blei fischt ihr eigentlich an den Gummifischen ?
Sind 15 Gramm gut oder etwas zu viel ?


----------



## Tanckom (12. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ all

Hab gerade herausgefunden, das Dr.med.Carp gesppert ist, wiso weis ich nicht.

Gruss
Lars


----------



## $perch$ (12. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass
Petri zu den tollen Zandern


----------



## blacksoul (13. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jopp auch von mir ein dickes Petri echt tolle Fische#6


----------



## Tanckom (13. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey
wollte fargen, wer morgen zwischen Remich und schengen unterwegs ist ???

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Tanckom (15. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute,

war heute mit Bflow zu Mertert angeln.
Als ich ankam, hatte Bflow noch keinen biss oder so.
Dann um 9:45  Montierte ich meine Angel mit 10g Sänger Schwimmer und einem 16cm Rotauge.
Ich hab den Stopper so um die 1,5m Tief gestellt.
Dann unten beim Loch, werfte ich die den Köder rein.
2 Sekunden Später hörte ich wie meine Bremse knirxte und mein Schwimmer war weg, da dachte ich "Oh nee, ein Hänger"
Ich setze Trotzdem ein Anhieb und meine Rute bog sich.
Ich rief Bflow zu mir, der mit dem Kescher kam.
Als der Fisch sich an der oberfläche zeigte, dachten wir zuerst, das es ein kleiner Hecht war, aber als er im Kescher war, stellte wir heraus, das es ein Barsch war.
"Jackpot " rief Bflow.
Der Barsch hatte 43cm und Wog 1,5kg.

Am Mittag, versuchten wir es weiter mit Köfi.
Dann ging die Pose von meinem Schwimmer wieder unter.
Bflow nahm die Angel in die Hand, wartete und setzte den Anhieb.
Er rief mich, aber als ich mit dem Kescher kam, war er ausgeschlitzt.
Er warf ihn wieder rein, 10 sekunden später ging der Schwimmer wieder unter.
Dieses mal sagte ich ihm, wann er den Anhieb setzen sollten( 30sk gewartet).
Bflow setzte den Anhieb und hatte einen Drill von max. 5 sk
Es war der Hecht von vorhinn, der so um die 60cm hatte.

Nachher hatten wir nur noch einen Biss von einem kleinen Barsch auf Köfi, den wir wieder nicht verarbeiten konnte.

Gruss
Lars

p.s.
Bflow setzt noch ein Bild drauf, hab nur ein Video gemacht.


----------



## Fischmaster (15. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

WOW petri 
Freu mich schon auf das Bild


----------



## Ronacts (15. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann mal petri tanckom

dann war ich wohl zur falschen zeit bei euch |rolleyes

gruß ronny


----------



## bflow (15. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier das foto!


----------



## Tanckom (15. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke.

@Ronny

Du warst sowohl zu früh als zu zu spät bei uns 

@ Bflow

Danke,
aber der Hecht, mann, das Nervt nur schon bei dem Gedanken ^^

Gruss
Lars


----------



## blacksoul (16. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Morgen schöner Barsch Petri dazu#6


----------



## Tanckom (16. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke,

setze noch auf Myvideo 2 Videos vin gestern drauf:
1. mein Barsch
2. Den Verpassten Anhieb beim kleinerem Barsch

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Tanckom (16. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, hier sind noch 2 Bilder mit den Bissspuren vom Hecht, der 2 mal Ausgeschlitzt ist.

Gruss
Lars


----------



## fishermansbf:D (16. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all geht einer von euch am Donnerstag nach Mertert?

Der Tanckom und ich sind wahrscheinlich auch da!

cu

sebi.


----------



## **bass** (17. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zu den fängen! seht ihr das loch ist verflixt dann läuft dort tage nichts und dann... ihr seht ja! war weiter nicht losgezogen hatte ne leichte grippe... hab diese woche auch noch etwas arbeit deswegen weis ich nicht ob's noch was wird diese woche... wenn ich am samstag kann werd ich nochmal reinschreiben, villeicht sieht mann sich ja... werd nur noch mal vorher oder nachher versuchen ob das metervieh noch da sitzt...
also mann hört sich


----------



## matchbox (17. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin,

ich bin neu hier und wollte mal ein freundliches Hallo loswerden. Ich bin 32 Jahre alt und seit zwei Jahren wohne ich an der Sauer.

Nach langjähriger Pause hab ich dieses Jahr wieder mit dem Angeln (in Ostfriesland und Schweden) angefangen. 
In der Grenzregion war ich noch nie unterwegs, möchte das aber gerne nachholen.

Wäre schön hier ein paar gleich Gesinnte kennenzulernen.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Desperados (17. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen on-board


----------



## Ronacts (17. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Matchbox
willkommen an board

komme gerade aus Grevenmacher wieder und konnte einen kleinen Hecht auf Kopyto kurz überreden anLand zu kommen.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (18. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Willkomen matchbox


Petri zum Hecht ronacts


----------



## matchbox (18. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für´s Willkommen heißen und meinen Glückwunsch zum gefangenen Hecht =)


----------



## Tanckom (19. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey,
komme gerade aus Mertert zurück.
Mit Gufi und D-S lief nicht's (ausser Hänger oder Krautfisch)
Nachher traffen wir noch bass und ein Kollege von ihm, und gingen nach Hause.

Was er wohl gefangen hat ???

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Ronacts (21. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

keiner mehr angeln ?

ich ziehe morgenNachmittag nochmal los.
Hat jemand Lust oder ist jemand unterwegs?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (21. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

immer!!!!:q
wann und wo????


----------



## Ronacts (21. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

14,30 Wasserbillig Bahnhof? :m

dann machst du dir schonmal Gedanken wohin 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (21. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hast du maden??


----------



## Ronacts (21. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war gerade im Keller im Kühlschrank sind nur wenige noch nicht verpuppt 
:-(


Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (21. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na besser als gar keine!
weiss ne stelle wo wir ein paar rotaugen fangen können!
bring deine feederrute mit!


----------



## Ronacts (21. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also 14,30 am Bahnhof ??


----------



## bflow (21. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja! ich werde da sein!


----------



## **bass** (23. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey all,

war dann doch moch die letzten tage etwas ans wasser gekommen, und fing auch so einiges an zandern ; ) leider waren es aber ausschließlich kleinere exemplare, gestern abend auch nochmal für zwei stunden mit meinem bruder los und konnte ihm zu seinen ersten zwei gufizandern verhelfen ! und das bei seiner ersten gufiaktion...
glaub jetzt hat er blut geleckt und wird wohl wieder öfter mit losziehen...
leider kann ich jetzt die ganze woche nicht mehr losziehen, hab mittagsschicht! nur der samstag wird mir bleiben ; ( hoff mal das sauwetter hällt noch ein bisschen an ; )
dafür kann ich aber nächste woche jeden abend ; )

mann hört sich
bis dann


----------



## **bass** (23. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab gerade gemerkt dass meine mailbox wohl ziemlich dicht war... ; ) sorry für die, die mir schreiben wollten, geht jetzt aber wieder...


----------



## Schleienschosch (23. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,
wollte am mitwoch mal meine erste spinntour machen da ich erst am 4. dezember meine prüfung habe wollte ich das im grenzgewässer tun 

naja wetter ist natürlich jetzt nicht wirklich prickelnt aber egal.
bin 24 und habe schon einige jahre in holland gefischt, allerdings immer nur naturköder. morgen werd ich mich um eine spinnausrüstung bereichern 

wo kann ich denn den erlauibnisschein kaufen um im gebiet wasserbillig zu fischen?

MfG


----------



## **bass** (24. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie nicht prickelnd, ist genau richtig ; ) es gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung...  
den schein bekomms du an der touristenzentrale gleich an der brücke in wasserbillig, oder gehst auf irgendeine gemeinde in luxemburg dort bekommst du auch den schein...


----------



## **bass** (24. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts und bflow
und was gefangen? sollen wir nächste woche mal zusammen losziehen? kann aber erst gegen 15:30 an der mosel sein...


----------



## Schleienschosch (24. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok danke dann werd ich morgen mal einen tag am wasser verbringen. 
vielen dank und petri


----------



## bflow (24. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

nächste woche wäre ich sicher dabei aber ronny wahrscheinlich nicht da er arbeiten muss und ich kann dann höchstens nach mertert oder grevenmacher kommen. am samstag werde ich aber mit gpups und pedda in die gegend remich-schengen kommen und dannn können wir uns ja dort treffen!

am sonntag konnte ich noch nen kleinen hecht auf gummi verhaften ansonsten lief nichts und der wind hat uns danach sowieso nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht!

mfg flo

edit: 
@gpups

um wieviel uhr sollen wir uns denn am samstag in mertert oder wasserbillig treffen und sollen wir vorher noch versuchen in mertert ein paar rotaugen zu fangen???


----------



## **bass** (24. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin am samstag schon mit jemandem unterwegs, aber villeicht kann mann sich später dort treffen... mal schauen dann treffen wir uns in grevenmacher dann nem ich dich einfach mit ein paar zander fangen ; )
wenn so viel wind ist nehm einfach schwerere köpfe, mein bruder der absolt anfänger ist konnte bei dem wind sogar noch zwei zander zum landgang überreden

@gpups hattet ihr was gefangen am samstag?


----------



## bflow (24. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

ok ich bin dabei führ die heimfahrt find ich immer ne möglichkeit!
zander fangen klingt gut! ;-)
sogar die 18gramm köpfe kamen an ihre grenzen da ich gegen den wind werfen musste und der wind meine rute nach hinten drückte!

pedda hatte ne kleinen hecht gefangen und gpups hatte nen mordsfisch dran der ihm aber nach längerem drill ausgestiegen ist, ansonsten konnten wir noch ein paar rotaugen fangen!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (24. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri zu den Hechten.

Werde wohl am Sonntag zu Mertert sein .

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Schleienschosch (25. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

huhu,
war heute wie geplant von halb 9 bis 14 uhr am wasser. hab anfangs direkt an der brücke in wasserbillig gestanden wo die sauer in die mosel mündet.
hab mit 9cm effzet  angefangen, nach ca 1std auf 9cm gummifisch umgestiegen nach noch einer weiteren stunde miniwobbler im barschdesign.
um halb 12 hats mir dann gereicht und ich bin mal mit dem auto losgezogen um nach einer neuen stelle zu suchen. 
hab dann in grevenmacher die staustufe gefunden und mich unterhalb der brücke dort versucht. naja bis 14uhr immernoch kein biss kein nachläufer kein gar nix 
hat zwar trotzdem spaß gemacht, aber als der wind dann immer stärker und kälter wurde hab ich beschlossen es für heute gut sein zu lassen. hab noch an der sauer geschaut aber die ist ja ziehmlich hoch im moment. 
sollte ich mich nach neuen ködern umsehen oder lags an dem sinkenden wasserstand? bzw an mir hrhr
werd freitag nochmal den ganzen tag um wasserbillig rum angeln denk ich  
wenn jemand von euch auch ans wasser will könnte man sich ja mal treffen. 
MfG


----------



## **bass** (25. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann hattest du ja glück dass niemand kontrolliert hat dort stehen nämlich schilder dass es dort verboten ist bis zum 1.märz zu angeln!!! 130m in die sauer rauf und bis zur ersten treppe vor dem hausboot!

von den ködern ist in ordnung dort wo ne mauer ist angel mit 5-7cm gummifischen und zwischen böschungen mit wobblern dann bist du gut bedingt...
lass grevenmacher aber sein am anfang ist überall besser, grevenmacher ist schon etwas speziel...


----------



## Schleienschosch (25. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

uhrgs...
hab sogar noch mit nem zöllner da beim angeln gelabert der wohl auch gern ma da fischen würde.... lol
naja jetzt weiß ich ja bescheid. wobei ich extra die gute frau in der tourist info gefragt hab ob man da angeln darf die meinte überall die moselrauf und die sauer rauf.  
na gut dann werd ich freitag mal bischen höher fahren als grevenmachen was kommt da nochma remich oder so... muss ja auch en parkplatz finden.


----------



## **bass** (25. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

versuch ehnen und wormeldingen dann muss du nicht gerade bis nach remich rennen...

glaub bei ehnen , da ist so ein haus aus stahl (ja stahl), ist ganz verrostet so ein moderner bau, park da und dann spinners du dioe strecke rauf und runter dort sind gute plätze für dickdöbel wenn die dich interressieren...


----------



## Schleienschosch (25. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke 
werd ich auf jeden fall freitag hinfahren.
intressieren tut mich im moment köderführung 
was ich beim üben fange ist eigentlich egal hrhr 
hätte ja heute wenigstens mit paar kleinen barschen gerechnet aber irgendwie scheinen selbst die keinen hunger zu haben |uhoh:


----------



## bflow (25. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@giorgio1505

und ich hätte etliches dafür gegeben in wasserbillig angeln zu können! hast wohl  den falschen tage erwischt!

wir können ja mal zusammen angeln gehn!

aber nicht in wasserbillig ;-)

mfg flo


----------



## Schleienschosch (25. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also freitag geh ich auf jeden fall. 
samstag evtl. auch werds dann wohl mal in ehnen und wormeldingen versuchen. kannst gerne dazukommen wenn du magst oder ich komm woanders hin falls du zeit hast, bin ja mobil 

MfG


----------



## bflow (25. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

am freitag werde ich nur ganz kurz nach mertert gehn und am samstag bin ich mit anderen boardies in der gegend von remich bis schengen!

am samstag kannst du dich ja zu uns gesellen!

mfg flo


----------



## Schleienschosch (25. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

alles klar ich werd versuchen zeit zu bekommen. 
meld mich dann freitag abend nochmal dazu. ich guck mir schon den ganzen abend gufi videos auf youtube an.... :vik:
benutzt ihr ein vorfach zum gufinieren? 
ich glaub ich war mit meinen 12g köpfen heut wohl doch bissel zu leicht heute deshalb is das teil auch immer so weit abgedriftet
das is ja echt alles ne wissenschaft für sich nicht mit ansitz zu vergleichen....


----------



## **bass** (25. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in der mosel bis du mit 12gr-15gr richtig, hängt halt von strömung und wind ab...
als vorfach nehm ich fluocarbon 30ger ist für manche villeicht ein bisschen grob, aber ich fisch ja manchmal auch ein bisschen grob ; ) du hast aber schon geflochtene auf der rolle ???


----------



## **bass** (25. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gufieren ist aber eigentlich nicht so schwer, immer kontakt zum köder halten ist halt wichtig! für die führung, zweimal kurbeln während dem auch zwei mal mit der rute von 10 auf 12 uhr zupfen und den köder an straffer leine wieder runtersinken lassen das wars... damit wirst du schon irgendwann was fangen ; )


----------



## pebbleskef (26. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

  Ich bin neu hier im Board, habe aber das Ganze schon einige Zeit interessiert verfolgt. Normalerweise fische ich hauptsächlich in der Meuse (Maas) bei Verdun in Frankreich auf Hecht mit Wobbler und Spinner. Da ich aber nicht immer Zeit habe die weite Strecke zurück zulegen angele ich seit diesem Jahr mal wieder in der Mosel in Luxemburg und Frankreich. Ich habe aber leider noch keine große Erfahrung mit dem Gummifischangeln und wollte wissen ob Ihr immer einen so genanten Angstdrilling verwendet oder Ihr den nur ab einer gewissen Länge des Gufis respektiv einer gewissen Situation verwendet?

  Freue mich über jede Antwort.#6


----------



## Udo561 (26. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,
willkommen im Forum.

Kommt halt darauf an ob du die Fische verwerten möchtest oder ob es nur der Spaß am angeln ist.
Wenn ich die Fische verwerten wollte würde ich ab 12 cm Gummi einen Angstdrillig verwenden.
Mir passiert es ohne Angstdrillig ab und zu das ein Fisch wieder aussteigt , denke mal das dies mit Angstdrillig nicht passieren würde.
Da ich aber alle Fische zurücksetzte macht bei mir solch ein Angstdrillig keinen Sinn da je nach dem wie der Fisch den Köder packt der Drilling u.U. zu tief im Maul sitzten würde.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleienschosch (26. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass
ja geflochtene hab ich drauf 6,1kg tk. triline heißt die glaub ich bin zufrieden preiss/leistungsverhältnis stimmt. 
übung macht den meister sag ich nur. für mich ist glaub ich das schwierigste die bisserkennung beim gummifischen.

hab mir grad noch paar gummis gekauft, in rot und in natur dekor.

geht eigentlich jemand von euch drop-shoten in der mosel oder brauch ich das gar nicht versuchen? ist ja grad im moment schwierig an tiefere stellen zu kommen und da sitzen wohl die meisten fischchen im moment.

MfG


----------



## pebbleskef (26. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Udo561
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Da ich selbst auch alle meine Fische zurück setze werde ich dann auch ohne Angstdrilling angeln. Dann bekomt man auch weniger Hänger.:q


----------



## **bass** (26. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@pebbleskef: eigentlich brauchs du keinen angstdrilling, bei gufis unter 10cm. jedoch beissen aus erfahrung die zander in der mosel sehr spitz (ausser bei hochwasser), und ohne angstdrilling wirst du dann vermutlich einige tage als schneider nach hause gehen... das ist jetzt meine erfahrung aber jedem das seine...

natürlich gehen hier einige dropshoten ; ) vor allem ich ; ) konnte letztens auch endlich mal nen massigen zander auf dropshot an nem no-action shad im dunkeln verhaften! nee dropshot geht richtig gut wenn du an der richtigen stelle bist ; ) da gibt's tage da sind mal locker 50 barsche drin ; )


----------



## Schleienschosch (26. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja sau cool,
dann mach ich mir gleich mal paar rigs fertig. joar die richtige stelle ist immer so ne sache...^^ aber die find ich auch noch sollte ich dafür nicht vieleicht auf die deutsche seite gehen? wegen der fahrrinne? 
mir würde ein barsch schon reichen 
hauptsache morgen nicht schneider nach hause.


----------



## **bass** (26. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der einzige vorteil den du auf der deutschen seite hast ist dass es dort viel mehr spundwände gibt als auf der luxemburger seite... musst halt nur die richtige finden, aber wenn du jeden tag 2-3 durchnimmst dann wirst du sie schon finden ; )


----------



## pebbleskef (26. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass
Danke für dein Tipp ich werd's mal versuchen, wenn ohen Drilling gar nichts hängen bleibt werde ich aufrüsten.


----------



## Gpups (27. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi jungs,
gpups is mal wieder online .
sorry an alle denen ich die letzten tage nicht geantwortet habe. war etwas im stress und hatte leider keine zeit ( 2 wochen hintereinander mittagschicht. zum :v...)
mit angeln lief also net viel :c
ausser letzten samstag in mertert, da hatte ich den "drill des lebens". hatte ca. 10min mit dem vieh gekämpft und mal wieder war es incl. schwimmer weg :c. es lag auf jeden fall am equipment und nicht am mann :q. wir hatten nen älteren angler dabei der während dem drill kurz meine rute gehalten hat und seiner meinung nach, war das ein "schöner dicker" wels.

so, der plan fürs wochenende:
heute abend ein "gemütlicher abend" dahem (peddaa !!! stell den whiskey kalt !!!!)
morgen früh 6:00 abfahrt richtung mertert !!!! 
7:05 der erste biss, der erste hecht !!!!
11:30 der zweite biss, der wels ist mein !!!
das reicht mir dann auch für den ganzen tag #6

@bass
morgen am start ? würd mich echt freuen :m

@bflow
wann hast du geplant da zu sein ?

ah, noch was,
brauche ich beim grundangeln mit tauwurm einen Auftriebskörper, oder geht das auch ohne ? wie groß sollte der haken für den wurm sein ? ist 4er ok ?

lg marek


----------



## **bass** (27. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen auch mal endlich wieder angeln , bin aber mit jemandem unterwegs deswegen weis ich noch nicht so richtig wann, ich wo sein werde, wird aber warscheinlich nicht mertert werden...  da gibt's bessere plätze ; )


----------



## Ronacts (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
wie wars denn gestern, keiner was gefangen?


Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2735998#post2735998

wieso ??


allrounder mein persönlicher neuer bester freund


----------



## Ronacts (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nur nicht aufregen, das ist es nicht wert |uhoh:

wae denn keiner gestern los, ich wollte auch nochmal losziehen 

@gilles
wie gehts dem "Händchen"?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

och wunderprächtig


----------



## aldy (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, wollte fragen ob mir jemand tipps geben kann wo ich momentan gut rotaugen stippen kann? wollte morgen los und brauch ne gute stelle!
jemand einen vorschlag?

danke schonmal


----------



## aldy (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oder auch mit der feeder...wär klassen wenn jemand was wüsste


----------



## bflow (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein sry


----------



## Ronacts (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@thomas(aldy)
weiss leider auch nichts, aber wenn der bflow nichts weiss |kopfkrat

wie wars flo warst du denn angeln

ich wollte heute nochmal los habs dann aber aufs Wetter geschoben das ich nicht los bin

Gruß Ronny


----------



## aldy (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja das is voll schade, weil ich heute schon unterwegs war und an 4 stellen zwischen wasserbillig und grevenmacher quasi leer ausgieng!
also auch wenn einer nur ne mittelprächtigen tipp hat wär cool, hab morgen frei und wollt wieder los und hab mein repetoir heute aufgebracht!

@Ronacts: das letztens mit dem drop shotn brachte bis auf einen verhauenen biss keinen erfolg


----------



## **bass** (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@aldi 
ahb gehört dass in bechkleimacher viele rotaugen gefagen werden an der kleinen kai mauer, habs aber selber nicht probiert aber da dort des öfteren etwas ältere herren mit stippe dort sitzen kann ich mir es gut vorstellen ; )

war gestern auch los hatte aber nur einen kleinen mittvierziger hecht... war mit gufis fst nicht fischbar, viel strömung viel wind braune suppe und regen waren dann doch villeicht ein bisschen viel... musste mit 17gr an nem 7cm kopyto angeln... gegen mittag wollte ich dann schon auf den baggersee ausweichen, aber da kam der angelkollege mit rotaugen und versuchten dann doch noch unser glück auf zander aber leider auch ohne erfolg, mein kumpel fing dann auch nochmal ein hecht etwa 50cm und das wars dann auch... ab mittwoch soll wetter wieder besser werden hoff dass es dann wieder mit den zandern klappt...
@gpups
wie liefs bei euch?


----------



## Ronacts (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass
ist das jetzt nicht eigentlich dein "Hafenwetter"
ich hätte hier auch einen Hafen den ich befischen könnte
meinst du es ist einen Versuch wert?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## aldy (29. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@**bass**

Danke...ist nur bisschen weit weg. dachte eher an den bereich von wasserbillig bis grevenmacher oder vielleicht noch bissl weiter.


----------



## **bass** (30. November 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts eigentlich schon muss aber noch kälter werden die zander finde ich immer noch an den spundwänden...

@aldy, 
dann würd ich mich gleich in wasserbillig hinsetzten kurz vor der ertsen treppe beim hausboot, da ist es ja erlaubt...

und wenn du trozdem mal weiter fahren würdest in schengen wird auch noch weisfisch gefangen...


----------



## Ronacts (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was ist los Jungs, geht keiner mehr angeln oder ist zuviel Wasser in der Mosel |kopfkrat

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronny,

Glaube kaum, das es an der Mosel liegt  .
Würde ja gerne gehen, bin aber Krank und hab in letzter Zeit zu viele Prüfungen, und ich glaube das geht dem extremepike und fishermans bf genau so.
Werde, wenn ich aber kann, wohl am Samstag oder Sonntag entweder in Remich-Schengen , Mertert oder Grevenmacher sein, muss aber schauen.

Gruss
Lars


----------



## bflow (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da muss ich zustimmen, ich hab auch jede menge prüfungen (und ne nervende freundin ;-)) und daher wenig zeit zum angeln!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war gestern für zwei stunden ans wasser, aber konnte keinen biss verzeichnen die mosel ist im moment an meinen plätzen auch nicht einfach zu beangeln, viel strömung, braune brühe und vollmond hatten wir auch...


----------



## Allrounder2 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo, weiss jemand ob man in dem Merterter hafen Angeln kann;+


----------



## Desperados (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

seit wann hällst du dich an verbote ????


----------



## Ronacts (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
Würdet ihr im Moment eher Gufis mit grelleren Farben nehmen?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo! ; )


----------



## Ronacts (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so ich komme gerade von der Mosel wieder und ich muss sagen nix gar nix :-(

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wen wunderts?! wenn bass schon sagt, dass es schlecht aussieht dann hab ich schon gar keine lust mehr angeln zu gehn! ;-)


----------



## Ronacts (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

habe gerade was interessantes für euch erfahren
ihr könnt hier in deutschland bei der Stadt oder Gmeinde den Fischereischein erwerben und braucht dazu nicht mal eine Prüfung ablegen
der schein kostet 5 € und gilt ein Jahr
ihr könntet also theoretisch wenn das Grenzgewässer zu ist weiterangeln auf der deutschen Mosel mit dem deutschen Moselschein.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das hört sich verlockend an, jedoch hab ich da so meine zweifel. wieso sollte es jetzt möglich sein ohne prüfung in deutschland zu angeln wo es doch gesetz ist diese zu bestehen um dort überhaupt angeln zu dürfen?

gibts da ne art ausnahme oder wie???

weist du etwas mehr darüber? das würde mich wirklich interessieren!

mfg flo


----------



## Desperados (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ganz einfach, die prüfung ist nur für deutsche.
Als luxemburger brauste bloss einen gültigen luxemburger angelschein vorzuzeigen.
du fährst z.b nach konz aufs am machst doch für x euro deinen fischereischein und kaufst dir dazu noch ne angelerlaubnis für gewässer xy und gut ist


----------



## COPAL1965 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts


wie meinst du das|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,
ich habe dazu etwas im Net gefunden,
Gruß Udo

Ausländische Touristen können in Rheinland - Pfalz einen Fischerei-schein erhalten ohne die Fischerprüfung abzulegen. Solange sie nicht auf eine Wohnung in der Bundesrepublik gemeldet sind brauchen sie keinen Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen.


NRW
Ausländische Touristen müssen ebenfalls einen Fischereischein erwerben. Er wird ohne Ablegung der Fischerprüfung erteilt, wenn sie nachweisen, dass sie die für die Ausübung des Fischfangs notwendigen Kenntnisse besitzen. Halten sie sich länger als ein Jahr in Nordrhein-Westfalen auf, müssen sie die Fischerprüfung ablegen.

Saarland
 Ausländische Touristen können ohne Prüfung und ohne Sachkunde-nachweis einen Fischereischein erwerben, der 1 Jahr gültig ist.


----------



## COPAL1965 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts


ach so,du meinst unsere ausländischen Freunde,wenn Sie 
bei uns in Deutschland angeln wollen.....

ja das ist schon klar,typisch deutsch,die einheimischen Angler
dürfen ohne bestandene Fischereiprüfung nicht angeln......

|peinlich|peinlich


----------



## Ronacts (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

richtig genauso hab ich es gemeint 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Allrounder2 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab meinen letztes jahr in Trier abgeholt der mann der dise normaler weise austeilen sollte wollte das nicht, da er es eine Sauerei finde, dass Ausländer einfach so dann ihren Angelschein kreigen nach etlichem hin und her hat er ihn uns dann doch rausgegeben fide das zwar auch nicht in Ordnung, dass die deutschen schön brav ihre prüfung machen und wir dann kommen und ihn einfach so kriegen. Man sollte einfach einen Europaweiten Angelschein mit einer und derselben Prüfung für jesdes Land machen und dann wärs gehalten, dann ist jeder gleich brechtigt. Angelreisen nach deutschland wäre dass nicht so ein Problem auch mit den grenzgewässer. Denn wenn ich nach Deutschland In Urlaub gehe und mal kurz fischen möchte muss ich vor der reise oder am Ferienort mich umschauen wo man denn so was kriegt. wäre in der EU doch einfacher . Der könnte dann auch noch 20 euro mehr kosten, denn ich hab nen von Frankreich, luxemburg, deutschland und dann noch einen für die grenzgewässer. das wird dann auch schon teuer abgesehen von den Hin und Her rennen.


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,
na ja , vor 20 Jahren konnte man in Östererich schon als Urlauber ohne Prüfung angeln , da musste man sich auf der Gemeinde nur einen ( Urlaubs)  Schein ausstellen lassen und fertig .
Natürlich brauchte man dann noch einen Schein fürs jeweilige Gewässer.

Daher liebe ich NL , Vispas beantragen und schon darf man angeln.
Da ich schon ab meinem 7. Lebensjahr in NL angele bin ich auch noch nie auf die Idee gekommen in Deutschland einen Fischereischein , sprich eine Prüfung abzulegen.
Gruß Udo
ps. ja ich schäme mich , bin wohl einer der ganz wenigen hier ohne Angelprüfung ;-))


----------



## Schleienschosch (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

find eigendlich ok das ausländer ohne prüfung fischereischein erwerben können. 
hätte auch keine lust wenn ich zb., wie jedes frühjahr nach sizilien fliege, dort erst mal eine prüfung zu machen um dort fischen zu dürfen.

@udo561
ich habs bis jetzt wie du gehalten, fast immer in holland gefischt und nie probleme da gehabt. Naja heute um 14.00Uhr hab ich Fischerprüfung. und dann werd ich doch öfter mal in deutschland angeln zumal ich seit september vom wohnzimmer auf ein schönes maar mit gutem fischbestand gucken kann 

MfG


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Giorgio ,
dann mal viel Glück bei der Prüfung.
Bei mir ist es auch so , allerdings in Holland , unser Chalet steht keine 100 Meter vom Leukermeer.
Da geht man dann auch schon mal eben für ne Stunde ans Wasser , einfach so zwischen Zähneputzen und Frühstück ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Desperados (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:c:c:cNEID:c:c:c

:vik:


----------



## Ronacts (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Giorgio1505 schrieb:


> zumal ich seit september vom wohnzimmer auf ein schönes maar mit gutem fischbestand gucken kann
> 
> MfG


 
ich wusste garnicht das es ein Maar mit gutem Fischbestand gibt :q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> :c:c:cNEID:c:c:c
> 
> :vik:



Ach , da muss kein Neid aufkommen , glaub mir , ich wäre lieber körperlich gesund und könnte einer Arbeit nachgehen.
Zum Angeln bleibt dann immer noch genügend Zeit
Ist ja schön und gut direkt am Wasser zu wohnen , aber wenn man zu jeder Zeit angeln gehen kann ist das lange nicht mehr so spannend als wenn man ne Woche oder länger darauf warten muss um mal wieder ans Wasser zu kommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## **bass** (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts

also wenn du willst, würd ich doch glatt mal mit dir schnell so nen schein holen, und dann dort mal dein hafen beackern ; ) und ich weis ja nicht ob du dort angelst aber die saar scheint echt nen top gewässer zu sein...


----------



## Ronacts (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass
der hafen ist an der Mosel

die Saar kenne ich nicht, aber soll ein schönes Gewässer sein

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Fischmaster (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Saar hat viele Barsche aber im Durschnitt sind die echt winzig da fängt man an der Mosel echt eher nen Fisch ab 25 cm .
Ich fische oft in der Saar mit Dropshot, Wobbler usw aber grosse Barsche sind da echt selten |kopfkrat


----------



## bflow (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was ist los leute?! geht denn keiner mehr angeln oder was?!

ich war am donnerstag noch kurz mit bass unterwegs, wir haben beide ein paar bisse versemmelt gefangen haben wir jedoch nichts ausser einer fetten brasse die sich meinen kopyto geschnappt hatte!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann, Petri Heil .
Dachte eigentlich, das die Brassen zu den Friedfische gehört...

Gruss
Lars


----------



## bflow (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

danke

das stimmt auch aber manchmal wollen die halt etwas was sich bewegt!
rapfen und döbel gehören auch zu den friedfischen und trotzdem rauben sie!

mfg flo


----------



## matchbox (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

solche Beifänge finde ich immer klasse. Hatte erst im September so ein Erlebnis. Hab mit Spinner auf Barsch geangelt - Biss, hohes Gewicht. Ein Hecht konnte es nicht sein, dafür kam der Angriff zu "weich". Ein kapitaler Barsch? Nein, ein schöner Aland. Bereits der zweite Aland den ich auf einen Spinner gefangen habe.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## blacksoul (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jopp die bekannten Raubbrassen bei uns am Rhein sind die auch sehr oft unterwegs besonders im Winter^^

Dieses Jahr gab es zwar noch nicht so oft welche, aber letztes Jahr gab es des öftern bisse von Brassen auf Gummi.:q

Gruß Dennis


----------



## COPAL1965 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

weiss jemand wie es momentan am lux.Stausee bei
Esch sur Sure aussieht.

war jetzt ein paar wochen nicht mehr da,würde gerne
auf Hecht,Zander und Barsch angeln,wäre für Tips
sehr dankbar.

|wavey:|wavey:

Gruss Copal.


----------



## aldy (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, war heute nach der Uni mal fix los...wollte eigentlich nen kleinen ansitz auf zander machen, hab aber nach 30 min keine köderfische gehabt, also spinnrute ausgepackt, auch wenn ich bisher mit GuFi IMMER leer ausgieng!
Aber heute nicht, mein erste Fisch auf Nen braunen gummifisch...war ein Zander von rund 50 cm.
Foto hatte ich leider keinen dabei.
@Ronny: jetzt glaub ich dir das die da nicht einfach ran gehängt werden


----------



## bflow (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@aldy

na dann mal petri!
der erste zander auf gufi ist schon was geiles, leider hats bei mir mit dem maßigen noch nicht geklappt!


----------



## Ronacts (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@aldy
petri dann mal #6
warum fängst du die Fische immer wenn ich nicht dabei bin, ich glaube die schenkt dir jemand 
wo warst du?
ich will auch mal wieder los 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> @aldy
> petri dann mal #6
> warum fängst du die Fische immer wenn ich nicht dabei bin, ich glaube die schenkt dir jemand
> wo warst du?
> ...




das hab ich doch schon mal gehört! |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## aldy (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war in grevenmacher bei der letzten brücke vor der staustufe...hatte gehört das in dem kehrwasser die zander stehen. gefangen habe ich meinen allerdings ca 3 meter vorm ufer. dachte erst hänger, aber aus reflex trotzdem angeschlagen und siehe da! war schon stark :vik:

also wenn du mal wieder zeit hast, dann meld dich einfach ronny, wär sicher dabei...hab jetzt blut geleckt!


----------



## Ronacts (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> das hab ich doch schon mal gehört! |kopfkrat|supergri


 
kann schon sein, das ist mit dir ja ähnlich 

@aldy
schaue mal wann ich Zeit habe |kopfkrat


Gruß Ronny


----------



## blacksoul (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Morgen,

Petri zum Zander...ich war gestern auch nach der Fh mit 2 Kumpels am Wasser erst in Mertert später bei Grevenmacher ausser einem Biss vom Kumpel der aber nicht verwandelt wurde ging nichts.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Ronacts (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wollte noch mal 2 Bilder nachliefern damit mal bischen Farbe in den Tread kommt
1 ist vom 17.11. da war ich mit aldy unterwegs und das 2. ist am 22.11 mit bflow
etwa 1 Meterhecht zusammen 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meld mich auch mal wieder

ging heute morgen ein bisschen mit gufi los, konnte aber nur nen kleinen hecht und nen kleinen zander überlisten... alles auf gummi

geht irgend jemand am samstag los???


----------



## bflow (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

na klar! ich werde am samstag mit nem kumpel angeln gehn! ich werde an die stelle gehn wo ich die brasse gefangen hatte! ich ruf dich am samstag an um zu wissen wo du bist, vllt sieht man sich!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich werd morgens auch noch mit nem kumpel versuchen den einen oder anderen hecht am baggersee versuchen zu fangen, und am nachmitag zieh ich dann mit gufi los, dann sieht mann sich bestimmt ; )


----------



## Tanckom (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey,
hab heuet im Luxembourger Wort gelesen, das bei den Remerscher Baggerweiher ein Ski- und Wakeboard wasser Park kommt, also wenn die fertig sind dannn heisst es: 
Adieu Baggerweieher (ausser im kleinen)

Gruss
Lars

p.s.
Ronacts und Flo, petri zu den Hechten


----------



## Ronacts (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

wie war es gestern war jemand unterwegs?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war gestern noch kurz unterwegs gefangen hab ich aber nichts!
war s..kalt gestern und es soll die tage noch sehr viel kälter werden, bin mal gespannt wer jetzt noch angeln geht!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

öööhm, ich! ; )
konnten am samstag einen hecht 65cm am baggersee verhaften, und noch nen 40ger in der mosel... zwei bisse, zwei fische...
werd in der nächsten zeit wieder mal ein bisschen mein glück auf hecht am baggersee probieren


----------



## $perch$ (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Angelst du nur noch mit köfi im baggerweiher?


----------



## **bass** (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn ich länger am see bin ja! wenn ich jetzt aber nur für 2-3 stunden gehe dann mit gufis...

war vorgestern für zwei stunden und siehe da konnte einen 65er fangen, ein etwa 75er verfolgte meinen köder bis vor die füsse, und hatte einen nachläufer und ein misslungener angriff von nem hecht der gut mitte 90er war...

scheint wohl als ob ihnen die kälte jetzt endlich den hunger anregt, wenn ich heute früher los komme werd ich dann mal diesen unterstand noch mal befischen ; )

gebissen haben sie alle auf 10cm kopytos, die ich in grundnähe geführt habe, bisse kamen aber jedesmal ganz kurz vorm ufer...


----------



## Bassattack (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo ich grüsse mal alle ,so zum thema kann ich vieleicht auch was beitragen ,wahr letzten Oktober in Bollendorf an der sauer mal für 1 woche unterwegs haben gute zander gefangen direkt neben der mündund von der Prüm aber nix auf wobbler oder einfache gummifische nur mit drop shot ,aber alles recht statliche zander .Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Bassattack (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habe aber erfahren das nicht viel mehr geht in Bollendorf zu überfischt ,haben damals den angelschein privat beim Bürgermeister bezogen.


----------



## **bass** (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in bollendorf? hab ich ja noch nie gehört, eigentlich werden in der sauer eher seltener zander gefangen bis auf 2-3 stellen...

war gestern dann noch mal 2 stunden los und konnte wieder einen mitte 60er hecht verhaften (wieder auf gummi) war aber auch der einzige biss, und hatte die stelle davor schon dreimal abgefischt... leider hat sich der grosse nicht gezeigt ; )

am samstag morgen werd ich mein glück dann mal mit köfis versuchen...


----------



## Ronacts (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo ich grüsse mal alle ,so zum thema kann ich vieleicht auch was beitragen ,wahr letzten Oktober in Bollendorf an der sauer mal für 1 woche unterwegs haben gute zander gefangen direkt neben der mündund von der Prüm aber nix auf wobbler oder einfache gummifische nur mit drop shot ,aber alles recht statliche zander .Gruss Bassattack.


 
Also die Stelle ist eher schlecht für Zander und die Prüm fließt doch in Minden in die Sauer #c

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

Sag mal, was läuft im Winter besser, Wobbler, Gufi oder Köfi ???
Möchte nämlich noch dieses Jahr mit Bflow an die Mosel angeln gehen, bei dieser sch*** kälte 

Gruss
Lars


----------



## bflow (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@tanckom

gufi und köfi! wobbler eher nicht!

ich muss morgen abend wieder arbeiten also werde ich am samstag erst später angeln gehn!

meld dich am samstag bei mir vllt können wir uns ja noch treffen!

mfg flo


----------



## Tanckom (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bflow

Sorry, bin übers Wochende "Das Supertalent " schauen, aber bei mir wird es wohl ab den 28. gehen.
Meld mich aber noch mal.
Gruss
Lars


----------



## Desperados (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

darf ich fragen was an wobblern nicht gut ist ??


----------



## bflow (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab ja nicht gesagt, dass wobbler nicht gut seien, jedoch würde ich behaupten, dass man in dieser jahreszeit mit gufi und köfi besser fängt da man sie langsamer und grundnahe führen kann was auch mit wobblern möglich ist aber nicht so gut!

oder würdest du ihm jetzt empfehlen eher mit wobblern als mit gufi und köfis zu angeln?

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gufi ünd köfi ist gut, wobei ich dann einem anfänger doch eher zum köfi raten würde, war gestern nochmal probieren hatte nur einen biss und den dann auch noch versämmelt... so langsam friert der kleine see auch schon zu...


----------



## Tanckom (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Desperados

Jetzt versteh ich Banhoff, beim AB treff hast du mir gesagt, das ich Wobbler vergessen kannst( was ich zugeben muss)
Jetzt heisst es, das Wobbler aber nicht schlecht sind.
Aber der andere sagt sie sind doch nicht gut, also wie läuft es denn jetzt mit Wobbler ^^
Glaube eher das Desperados recht hat vom Ab treff

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Ronacts (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Lars

lies dir die Antworten nochmals genau durch und du wirst sehen, das bflow und auch bass nicht gesagt haben das Wobbler schlecht sind.
Nur eben im Moment gehen andere Sachen( Gufi oder Köfi) eben besser.
Also ziehe im Moment mit deinem Köfi oder Gufi los und wenn es wieder wärmer wird kannst du auch deinen Wobbler wieder benutzen.

Gruß Ronny

@all
wie siehts aus? morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## Tanckom (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Ronacts

^^ Ok, hab beim ersten lesen falsch verstanden. Danke.
Aber wenns wärmer wird und mit obbler angelt, sind das den nicht meistens (momentan) Zufallbiss???

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Bassattack (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> in bollendorf? hab ich ja noch nie gehört, eigentlich werden in der sauer eher seltener zander gefangen bis auf 2-3 stellen...
> 
> war gestern dann noch mal 2 stunden los und konnte wieder einen mitte 60er hecht verhaften (wieder auf gummi) war aber auch der einzige biss, und hatte die stelle davor schon dreimal abgefischt... leider hat sich der grosse nicht gezeigt ; )
> 
> am samstag morgen werd ich mein glück dann mal mit köfis versuchen...



|peinlichEntschuldige Bollendorf ist auf der seite von Rheinland-Pfalz,wo ich genau meinte, ist gegenüber Echternach|stolz:


----------



## Bassattack (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> Also die Stelle ist eher schlecht für Zander und die Prüm fließt doch in Minden in die Sauer #c
> 
> Gruß Ronny


Hallo Ronny soweit ich weiss mündet die Prüm neben den Kanuclub auf luxemburger seite eywas weiter unten von (Vianden)in der nähe von Echternach.Gruss Bassattack.#6


----------



## Bassattack (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also die stelle wahr in der zeit gut gewessen einige ansäsiche angler haben sich ehh gewundert das wir so schöne Zander gefangen haben,die stelle ist eigentlich gut wie gesagt mit wobbler und gummifishe nix aber garnix nur mit den american Drop shot w¨¨urmer und direkt an der strömungs-kante von der Prüm in der Sauer.Mfg B.A.


----------



## Ronacts (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow
wie siehts aus mit morgen?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi ronny

bin gerade aufgstanden und hab noch einiges zu tun hier, ich werde vllt später noch angeln gehn! falls ich heute noch angeln geh meld ich mich noch bei dir!

mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kann heut leider doch nicht, mein Heizungsmonteur hat sich für heute Nachmittag kurzfristig angesagt.
Aber ich habe ja jetzt bis 4.1. frei #6

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na das hört sich super an! dann mach dich schonmal drauf gefasst, dass ich mich demnächst mal bei dir melde!

mfg flo


----------



## bflow (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi

was ist los leute? geht denn keiner mehr angeln?

ich war heute noch kurz an der mosel bin aber schneider geblieben!

@bass

hab gehört du warst vor kurzem in mertert und hast dort noch nen hecht verhaftet!?

@ronny

sag bescheid falls du am WE zeit hast! hab vor am WE noch ein bisschen angeln zu gehn bevor zander und hecht schonzeit haben!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

lag leider das ganze wochenende flach nicht wegen der freundin aber wegen schnupfen ; ) deswegen konnte ich nicht los, gestern wollte ich dann einen versuch am baggersee starten leider war der komplett zugefrohren, und so versuchte ich mein glück in remich und mertert bis auf einen 60ger hecht war aber nichts zu machen... aber schon verrückt wenn ich dran denke wieviele hechte ich die letzte zeit in der mosel gefangen habe, wäre nur besser wenn sie grösser wären...

hoff mal dass ich über die feiertage villeicht noch mal ein loch im baggersee finde um ein bisschen mit köfi zu angeln, wenn nicht mach ich mir eins ; )

im moment ist aber schon komisch auf kunstköder beisst fast garnichts mehr ausser kleinere hechte...


----------



## bflow (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

ich ruf dir am WE an! werd wieder unterwegs sein dann sehn wir uns vllt!


----------



## Ronacts (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow
ich hätte den Sonntag Zeit (den ganzen )
also wenn du lust hast

wie sieht der Pegel der Mosel eigentlich aus?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Allrounder2 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn die hechte kelein sind wuerde ich noch ein paar jahre warten dann sind se groesser. )))))))))


----------



## bflow (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny

sonntag haben wir besuch! also passt bei mir eher freitag und samstag!

als ich gestern ander mosel war sahs noch ganz gut aus wies jetzt aussieht weiss ich nicht!


----------



## Ronacts (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bflow

dann schau mal hier:

http://www.hochwasser-rlp.de/mosel/karte/index.php

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey, wollte euch allen noch Frohe Weinachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## bflow (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke tanckom, ich wünsche dir und allen anderen hier auch frohe weihnachten!


----------



## Ronacts (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@all

auch ich wünsche euch noch schöne Weihnachten und viele Geschenke 


@bflow

ich könnte auch am Samstag mitkommen, wenn man irgenwo angeln kann

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronny

ich ruf dir morgen an und dann schauen wir was sich für samstag machen lässt!


----------



## Gpups (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo angel-friends 
ich wünsche euch allen frohe und besinnliche weihnachten !!!

ich werde am samstag mit peddaa auch an der mosel unterwegs sein. wo genau, wissen wir noch nicht. wollten am samstag unser glück mit gufis versuchen #6
man läuft sich bestimmt über den weg 

wir waren am sonntag am forellenpuff in boulaide. naja, was soll ich sagen, voll der reinfall !!! draussen -15 grad und der marek mit einer geflochtenen #d. den rest könnt ihr euch ja denken.
trotz allem gabs nen 60er hecht vom peddaa und ne 45er regenbogenforelle vom gpups :vik:
war jetzt das zweite mal am forellenweiher und muss sagen wahrscheinlich auch das letzte ! es ist nix für mich !

gruß marek


----------



## **bass** (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

euch und euren familien auch ein frohes fest und nen guten rutsch!
villeicht sehen wir uns ja noch am sonntag, glaub der baggersee wird wohl wieder frei sein! konnte keine köfis kaufen aber villeicht krieg ich ja den ein Oder anderen barsch den ich als köfi benutzen kann...
@gpups kann schwierig werden mit gufi in der Mosel, wird bestimmt ne menge strömung profitier noch vom baggersee dann nehm ich dich Im februar mal mit, mit gufi!


----------



## Gpups (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass
remerschen wäre natürlich mein favorit. leider stehen mir nur noch, bis montag, gummis als köder zu verfügung |uhoh:
meine tauwürmer und maden sind in der garage eingefrohren und meine letzten köfis habe ich am forellenpuff 
unfreiwillig gekillt :c. hab sie morgens aus dem warmen aquarium raus geholt und hab sie dann in das eiskalte wasser im see getaucht. ich glaub das war net gut #d|kopfkrat:c
ist morgen jemand von euch evtl. in remerschen un hat ein paar maden oder würmer am start ?
lg


----------



## chris87 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo!

war heute in remerschen, bin aber schneider geblieben. Hab mit gufi und wobbler probiert, gar nichts...auch der versuch einen köderfisch zu bekommen, erst mit der beringten stippe un dann mit der feeder blieb erfolglos...

in der mosel kann man meiner meinung nach momentan gar nicht fischen.evtl morgen, da es heut nacht ja auch noch trocken bleiben soll, im bereich oberhalb der staustufen..

gruß  chris


----------



## chris87 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

achso, der große baggersee is komplett frei, bis auf die engstelle an der insel..die anderen sin größtenteils noch komplett zugefroren!


----------



## **bass** (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@rony + flo:

ne flosse erwischt??? werd morgen auch los...


----------



## Ronacts (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bas
leider nein, in deinem Hafen war zuviel Andrang, da waren mehr Angler wie Boote |supergri 

Und gegen frühen Abend sind wir noch an den Baggersee, da war aber nix zu wollen #c

dir morgen petri heil

Gruß Ronny


----------



## aldy (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute, von was für einen Baggersee ist denn die rede? mir ist keiner bekannt, würde aber auch sehr gerne mal an einem see angeln!
Kann mir da wer ein paar infos geben? wär super

Gruß thomas


----------



## Ronacts (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ thomas
ist der Baggersee in Remerschen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96041

das ist der Forumsbeitrag wo schon mehrfach über den See gesprochen wurde.
Wenn du was nicht findest frage bass danach das ist sein Zweitwohnsitz :q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,rhjfrhjgf


----------



## Gpups (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tach,
ist morgen früh jemand in remerschen unterwegs ?


----------



## Psykomantis (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja ich werd morgen dort sein.... vorrausgesetzt ich finde es ;-)


----------



## bflow (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war vorgestern noch ein bisschen angeln und konnte endlich meinen ersten maßigen zander auf gufi fangen!


----------



## Ronacts (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sauber flo- dickes Petri von mir #6

ich war heute nochmals los, aber ohne Erfolg 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

¨merci ronny!

ich werds morgen noch ein letztes mal versuchen!


----------



## $perch$ (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wow toller zander!


----------



## Psykomantis (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war auch dort.... Ergebnis könnt ihr im Remerschen Thread lesen .... :-( 

Nicht ein Biss...


----------



## Tanckom (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bflow
Petri Heil zum Zander, endlich hast du es aber noch 2009 geschafft.
Sorry, das ich mich nicht für Samstag gemeldet hab, denn am Freitag morgen überrachte mein Vater mich, das wir in die Schweiz fahren, und hab mein Handy vergessen, deshalb konnt ich dir nicht bescheid sagen.

@bass
Petri zu den fängen...

@all,
Wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und hoffe, das all euer Wünsche in erfüllung gehen.^^

Gruss
Lars


----------



## $perch$ (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Noch eine frage zum baggerweiher:
da in den baggerweihern ja so viel kraut ist, wie angelt man denn auf karpfen? ich nehme mal an dass wenn man mit boilie angelt jdesmal eine tonne kraut mit raus zieht... 
Und hat schon jemand erfahrung mit karpfen in den baggerweihern gemacht?
Ich wünch euch noch allen nen guten rutch


----------



## Psykomantis (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also mir würden da jetzt spontan 2 Methoden einfallen...
Entweder auf Grund mit einem Vorfach von ca. 1m und Schwimmbrot. Dann sollte das Brot über dem Kraut schwimmen... oder mit Mais und einer Auftriebsperle.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre mit Pose kurz über dem Kraut Mais anbieten oder Boilie....

Aber die Erfolgschancen würde ich als sehr gering einstufen #c


----------



## **bass** (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin auch mal wieder online, wünsch euch auch allen nen guten rutsch...

konnte am 30ten noch nen kleinen hecht verhaften +-60cm... ein späterer versuch, noch nen zander zu fangen ging leider nicht auf, anscheinend haben sie in stadtbredimus gleich 6 massige gefangen als die mosel wieder stieg...

karpfen in remerschen würd ich gleich vergessen wenn du sie nicht unbedingt etwas näher am ufer suchst, denn auch mit nem 1m vorfach wirst du im kraut hängen an vielen plätzen geht das kraut bis zur oberfläche...

mal schauen wann ich jetzt wieder ein versuch auf barsch starte, werd aber warscheinlich warten bis die mosel wieder  normalen pegel hat, und nicht mehr trüb ist.aber ob ich das packe? ; )


----------



## $perch$ (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke für die antworten, und wie schauen die fangchancen aus?


----------



## Psykomantis (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also in Remerschen würde ich dir Fangchancen momentan sehr gering einschätzen.... wenn dann nen Räuber und dazu müsstest du deine Köfi mitbringen.

Oder hat jemand nen heissen Tipp für Remerschen.
Dann stellt sich noch die Frage Weiher 1 oder 2?


----------



## $perch$ (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

eigentlich ist es mir egal welcher weiher, hauptsache karpfen 
aber ich wollte mal wissen wie der bestand so ist.


----------



## Psykomantis (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also über den Bestand kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen.

Ich habe gelesen es sollten einige Grasskarpfen drin sein..... aber ganz ehrlich bei dem Kraut wage ich das zu bezweifeln....

Wie gesagt auf Räuber mit Köderfisch hat man bestimmt gute Chancen, auf Karpfen (wenn welche drin sind) stehen die Chance zumindest zu dieser Jahreszeit sehr schlecht.


----------



## chris87 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute!!

Frohes Neues erstmal!

hab mnal ne Frage zum Hafen in Mertert: Darf man dort angeln? und wenn ja, welche (e) Bereich(e)?

war mal ohne Angelsachen dort und habe mir den mal angeschaut. Ich bin von Mertert an den Hafen rangefahren, da ist ja dann der halbrunde Kessel dirkt neben der Einmündung, dort standen Leute mit der Spinnrute, hafeneinwärts, oberhalb des Bacheinlaufs ist alles umzäunt... 

gegenüber ist die große Wiese, da konnte ich keine Umzäunung erkennen..

kann mir jemand näher Auskunft geben? danke!


----------



## Ronacts (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm alles noch im Winterschlaf ;-)

hier noch was zur Info:

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=314968

Gruß Ronny


----------



## BlackLions (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Winterschlaf ist gut.|schlaf:

Wir bereiten uns und unsere Ausrüstung auf die kommende Saison vor.:vik:
Dänemark ist auch schon gebucht.#a


----------



## Ronacts (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@BlackLion
ihr ward doch die mit "Wels in allen Größen" wenn ich mich nicht irre?
Wie ist es denn gelaufen in 2009?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Gpups (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chris87 schrieb:


> hab mnal ne Frage zum Hafen in Mertert: Darf man dort angeln? und wenn ja, welche (e) Bereich(e)?
> 
> war mal ohne Angelsachen dort und habe mir den mal angeschaut. Ich bin von Mertert an den Hafen rangefahren, da ist ja dann der halbrunde Kessel dirkt neben der Einmündung, dort standen Leute mit der Spinnrute, hafeneinwärts, oberhalb des Bacheinlaufs ist alles umzäunt...
> 
> ...



@ chris
hola chris,
also, zu mertert. soweit ich richtig informiert bin, darf man an der mit *grün* gekennzeichneten stellen auf jeden fall angeln.
an der stelle die ich mit *rot* markiert habe bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke eher nein. trotzdem bin ich an dieser stelle öfters schon zum angeln gewesen (bin nicht der einzige ) und es hat sich bis jetzt niemand beschwert #c.
es gibt dort mehrere tore (*gelb*) im zaun die in der regel immer offen sind. du kommst am besten dorthin, wenn du dem mit *gelb *markiertenwegfolgst*.#6
*ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen und hab dir nicht nur blödsinn erzählt. wie gesagt, 100%ig bin ich mir nicht sicher |kopfkrat.

@all
geht keiner von euch jungs im moment angeln ?
ich wollte morgen früh an die mosel (egal bei welchem wetter )
macht das im moment überhaupt sinn ? wie ist die lage an der mosel und welche technik würdet ihr für diese jahreszeit empfehlen ? gufi oder ds ? zielfisch ist barsch !
andere frage: kann ich im winter bei minus-temperaturen monofile schnur für drop shot benutzen oder benutzt man bei ds immer ne geflochtene ?

lg marek


----------



## Ronacts (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich war gestern nochmal los mit 2 Boardies auf der den deutschen Teil der Mosel, aber es war nix zu wollen.
Kann aber auch am Tauwasser liegen, das Wasser sieht so grau aus :-(

Gruß ronny


----------



## Schleienschosch (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gude,
ist die mosel im grenzbereich nicht vom 1.1. bis 15.3. zu? also angelverbot? dachte das hätte ich so gelesen auf dem erlaubnisschein kann mich aber auch irren. wenns nicht so ist hab ich ja kommenden sonntag ne beschäftigung 
hier ist nämlich alles zugefroren.

MfG


----------



## Wallace666 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Komplett zu von 1.03. bis 15.06., im Moment ist definitiv Zander und Hecht verboten, der Rest nicht ....

http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/grenzgewaesser.htm


----------



## Schleienschosch (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke 
könnts ja mal mit kleinen ködern auf barsch versuchen 2,5" mit DS oder so. da hat man dann auch geringes risiko en zander als beifang zu haben. werd ich wohl am sonntag mal rüber fahren.

MfG


----------



## chris87 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ gpups

danke für deine antwort!hast dir ja richtig mühe gegeben!



denke ich werde es dann in nächster zeit mal dort versuchen!

hat von euch einer da schon mal versucht und kann/will ggf bischen was dazu sagen?


----------



## Gpups (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ chris
#6, es soll ne klasse stelle für raubfisch sein, vor allem der kleine kreisel. ich würde es dort mit gufi oder ds versuchen. hab aber auch von leuten gehört, dass der große halbkreisel ne gute stelle für wels sei. hatte im oktober dort nen größeren wels abgerissen :c. hab eigentlich mit köfi und pose auf hecht geangelt. 
lg marek


----------



## BlackLions (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> @BlackLion
> ihr ward doch die mit "Wels in allen Größen" wenn ich mich nicht irre?
> Wie ist es denn gelaufen in 2009?
> 
> Gruß Ronny




Hallo Ronny,

2009 ist nicht sooo gut gelaufen. Nur in Dänemark war´s richtig gut.#6
Denke mal wir haben zu viel ausprobiert. Es ist ja gut und schön wenn man jede Menge Testmaterial zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt,... lenkt aber vom eigentlichen Ziel ab.
Die vielen Veranstaltungen waren auch nicht ohne. Dieses Jahr werden wir etwas ruhiger, aber gezielt angehen.:vik:


----------



## pebbleskef (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo alle miteinander,

  Ich wollte mal wissen wie es am Baggerweiher in Remerschen noch möglich ist zu angeln oder ob der komplett vereist ist? Und bis wann man da noch auf Raubfisch angeln darf?

  Danke im Voraus für die Antworten.#6


----------



## eumel69 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo jungs ich letztes jahr im dezember auch mal am baggerweiher in remerschen bis auf einen kleinen hecht habe ich nichts gefangen. dieser jahr hab ich wieder mehr zeit und werde intensiver angeln gehn. wenn es mal wieder einen von euch ans wasser zieht könnt ihr es ja hier reinschreiben oder wenn jemand keine lust hat allein angeln zu gehn. ihr habt ja auch bestimmt facebook, hab da ne gruppe erstellt "fescherfrenn vun letzebuerg" könnt ihr ja mal reinschaun.

perti  ;-)


----------



## Gpups (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



pebbleskef schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen wie es am Baggerweiher in Remerschen noch möglich ist zu angeln oder ob der komplett vereist ist? Und bis wann man da noch auf Raubfisch angeln darf?



hi, ich war letzten samstag dort. der see ist fast komplett zu. 
an den weihern in remerschen gelten die gleichen schonzeiten wie an der mosel #6
lg


----------



## COPAL1965 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo...,

weiss jemand ob die beiden Baggerseen in Remerschen noch zugefroren sind?|kopfkrat

Gruss Copal.


----------



## Tanckom (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Glaub schon, denn bei uns ist es Arschkalt, bin mir aber nicht sicher, würde google earth nur jede stunde mal die satelit bilder aktualisieren, wüssten wirs:m
gruss lars


----------



## COPAL1965 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey Tanckom...

habe gesehen du bist von schrassig,biste da im Knast|kopfkrat

Gruss Copal.


----------



## bflow (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@copal

ich kanns nicht fassen, dass du eine solch unsinnige frage stellst!!!
erstens würde dich das gar nichts angehn ob er im knast ist und respektlos ist die frage auch. zweitens müsstest du in tanckoms profil gesehen haben, dass er erst 14 jahre alt ist, womit sich deine frage ja schon von selbst beantwortet! einfach unfassbar was sich manche leute erlauben!!!


----------



## COPAL1965 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey Junge.....,behalt mal die Nerven.

das ich nur einen witz gemacht habe,hat wohl jeder
gemerkt ausser dir!#d

ich weiss sehr wohl das Tanckom erst 14 ist,da ich mich mit
ihm schon persönlich unterhalten habe,und das sehr gut sogar#6

dir gebe ich zum schluss noch einen tipp mit auf den weg:

schreibe nicht um 23 uhr irgendwelche Kommentare hier ins forum,wenn Du was weiss ich aus welchen Gründen,sowieso
nichts mehr geregelt bekommst....,könnte sonst mal böse enden wenn du an den falschen gerätst!:r


----------



## blacksoul (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Omg was unnötig Pöbeleien |uhoh:.

Kein Wunder das die Leute hier immer weniger schreiben bzw. ganz ausm AB verschwinden...#d

Klar hätte Bflow anders reagiern können aber du Copal hättest zu deinem Kommentar auch genausogut schreiben können das es ein Scherz ist. Denn wenn ich diesen Kommentar lesen würde würde ich sicherlich das gleiche wie Bflow denken da sich ja aus deinem Kommentar nicht herrauslesen lässt für mich oder andere, dass ihr euch kennt und dies nur als Scherz gemeint war.

Ganz davon abgesehen das dies ja ein Forum ist um sich des fischens wegen auszustauschen also ruhig Blut Männers und 

tight lines #6
Dennis


----------



## Udo561 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,
mal alle wieder runterkommen .:q
Knast ist heute Gesellschaftsfähig , oder warum findet man da immer mehr Unternehmer , Steuersünder , Politiker oder Schauspieler.:q
Na ja , kann sich ja wohl jeder denken das man im Knast noch kein Internet nutzen darf 
Gruß Udo


----------



## blacksoul (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Darf nicht klar :m aber es gibt sogar fälle in ner JVA da hat sich einer einen I-net fähigen Rechner ins Regal gebaut der ein halbes Jahr lief und nur aufflog da er verpiffen wurde.#6 Beamte sagten es wäre eine technische Meisterleistung gewesen:q


----------



## COPAL1965 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#q   viel Lärm um nichts.............


----------



## blacksoul (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#q......


----------



## blacksoul (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja aber mal alles bei Seite und wieder unser aller Lieblingsthema hervorheben das Fischen #6 denn genau das werde ich morgen tun ma schaun ob sich einer meinen Köder schnappt:g

Bis denn tight lines Dennis


----------



## blacksoul (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich tat es bekam aber leider nix... es war schön sch... schön nass schön kalt schön schneider


----------



## Tanckom (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey, regt euch jetzt nicht deswegen auf, kann bflow verstehen aber so was passt jetzt wirkich nicht hier hinein...:S


----------



## Eric1987 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

viel gelaber um nix...

labr wir mlwieder mehr bers fischen....
wart ihr in der letzten zeit mal draußen??

rheinangler und ich haben mal schön 4 schneiderchen hintereinander heimgefahren....

ist euer fangergebniss genauso mager???

gruß


----------



## Tanckom (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ eric
Glaub du stellst die frage umsonst, denn in der letzten Zeit bei dem Wetter ist villeicht keiner Angeln gegangen, deshalb ist der AB die letzte Zeit auch lehr, deswegen nix^^
Werd aber in den nächsten Ferien auf Sardinien mein Glück versuchen, petri aber noch zum schneider^^

Gruss
Lars


----------



## chris87 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,

werd morgen mal mein glück versuchen evtl den ein oder anderen barsch zu bekommen.

wird einer von euch morgenauch am wasser sein?

gruß chris


----------



## Tanckom (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey chris, wo warst du den angeln?? Und wie ist es gelaufen?
Sry, wollte mit einem freund an den forellenpuff gehen, bekam aber als letztes noch gesagt, dass ich dringend bei einer baustelle gebraucht und dann wars dan 
Gruss
Lars


----------



## chris87 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey tanckom,
war heute in Mertert im Hafen un hab es mit der Feeder auf Rotauge versucht, es blieb beim Versuch...kein Biss, gar nix. nach ner Zeit bin ich auf Waggler umgestiegen un hab es etwas weiter über Grund versucht, auch nichts..|kopfkrat

Zuzm Abschluss noch ne Runde Gufi und Twister, Ergebnis ein kleiner Barsch von ca. 15-20 cm

gruß Chris


----------



## blacksoul (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schade aber Petri zum Entschneiderungs Barsch


----------



## blacksoul (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Guten Abend!

Hier geht wohl keiner mehr fischen?
Bin momentan wieder zuhause das heisst an Vadder Rhein war heut mit 2 Kollegen von mir los war sehr viel Fisch Aktivität ( Rapfen ) zu verzeichnen auch viele Bisse jedoch hat uns der Wind meisstens so große Schnurrbögen geblasen das der Anhieb oft ins leere ging. Ein Kollege konnte trotzdem noch einen verwandeln und zum Vorschein kam ein 78er Rapfen:q der ganz schön Fett war leider war es das vom Raubfisch für diesen Tag haben noch ungewohlt 3 hässliche Brassen gehakt die aber dann noch im Wasser abgehakt wurden.

tight lines
Dennis


----------



## Tanckom (2. März 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey, petri dan zum fisch,


----------



## potta0001986 (4. März 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage:
die allgemeine Schonzeit für die Sauer ist doch vom 1 März bis zum 14 Juni aber die Schonzei für die Bachforellen endet am 31 März? Darf ich den nun im April auf die sauer und auf dem stausee in esch-sur-alzette auf forellenjagd gehen?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Wallace666 (5. März 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



potta0001986 schrieb:


> .... aber die Schonzei für die Bachforellen endet am 31 März? ....



Wie kommst du denn darauf?
Einfach mal die gültigen Vorschriften durchlesen, die Sauer ist Grenzgewässer und somit gelten auch die Bestimmungen fürs Grenzgewässer. Ist im meinen Augen recht eindeutig das bis 14.6. alles zu ist.

Edit:Ach nee, jetzt sehe ich das du vom Stausee und der Obersauer sprichst, das sollte kein Problem sein da es ja  Binnengewässer ist. Hier nochmal die kompletten Vorschriften


----------



## Ronacts (30. März 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:vik: Übermorgen Urlaub 1.4. und es geht los :vik:


----------



## Alexius (30. März 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Edit:Ach nee, jetzt sehe ich das du vom Stausee und der Obersauer sprichst, das sollte kein Problem sein da es ja  Binnengewässer ist. Hier nochmal die kompletten Vorschriften


Laut Vorschriften Esch-Sauer-Stausee ist eigentlich ganzjährig für Angeln geöffnet, nur die Schonzeit muss man beachten. Es steht nicht, dass während der Schonzeit jedliche Fischfang verboten ist, wie bei mittelsauer.  Kann man dort Brachsen ganzen Jahr fangen? Oder verstehe ich da was falsch? Ich möchte im April mal angeln fahren, ich möchte nur keine Schwierigkeiten mit Lux. Ordnungsamt bekommen.|krach:


----------



## Ronacts (1. April 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so bin wieder zurück, mein erstes Luxemburg angeln dieses Jahr #6

Gefangen habe ich 3 Bachforellen :vik:
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Tanckom (2. April 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey, petri Heil Ronny:-D

so, bin jetzt ab Montag zu Sardinien, und versuche etwas angeln zu gehen, villeichd mit ein bisschen Glück fange ich diesmal ein Meereshecht
Wünsche euch allen aber noch schöne Ostertage und hoffe, dass ihr tolle faenge erziehkt 
Gruss
Lars


----------



## Ronacts (12. April 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so ich war gestern nochmal auf Forellenjagt, konnte gestern aber nichts an die Angel bekommen #c

naja dann das nächste Mal wieder

Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (20. April 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey all,

bin jetzt auch wieder mal so einige tage unterwegs gewesen und kann mich auch eigentlich nicht beschweren, ausser dass es an der sauer noch nicht richtig läuft...

dafür gab's dann aber schon ne menge forellen vom stausee, es sind richtig schöne fische dieses jahr, einige waren über 1kg...

gut finde ich, dass es lauter bachforellen und seeforellen sind... hab erst eine auf wurm gefangen der rest fing ich beim spinnfischen...

3 schöne beifänge gab's auch schon ; ) ein schöner hecht und 2 kleine zander...

werde heute mittag mein glück nochmal in bavigne versuchen...

@ronacts  wo bist du immer unterwegs an der sauer villeicht trifft man sich mal???

also bis dann...


----------



## Ronacts (20. April 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi bass
ich bin immer am Viandener Stausee unterwegs, also fast jeden Sonntag 

letzten Sonntag lief es nicht so doll, da wurde gerade Wasser nach oben gepumpt und im See lief garnix
Hatte dann noch 2 Nachläufer am Zufluß, aber gefangen leider nix :-(

Gruß Ronny


----------



## blacksoul (20. April 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey Leute,

wie siehts im moment am Echternacher See aus?
Lohnt sich ne Fahrt da hin?

wollen dort Spinnfischen...

darf man da auch mit Gummis fischen ???

gruß


----------



## Ronacts (23. April 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war bis zur Übernahme durch den neuen Pächter ab und zu dort, konnte aber außer ein paar kleinen Barschen  nix überlisten.
wie der Besatz im Moment ist weiss ich leider nicht.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## blacksoul (23. April 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke danke wenigstens mal ne Antwort


----------



## Ronacts (30. April 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war gestern auch wieder unterwegs und konnte 9 Bachforellen erwischen, wobei allerdings sehr viele kleine dabei waren.
Eine war maßig und hatte 35 cm
Hätte ich alle Bisse verwandeln können wären sicher über 20 !! Forellen drin gewesen.

Köder war immer kupferfarbene Mepps

Gruß Ronny


----------



## blacksoul (30. April 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri zum Forellen run#6

Waren am Mittwoch auch mal zu zweit los und konnten eine mini Bafo überlisten ca.15cm und einen Döbel am T-Rig

Gruß dennis


----------



## frank67 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey all,
> 
> bin jetzt auch wieder mal so einige tage unterwegs gewesen und kann mich auch eigentlich nicht beschweren, ausser dass es an der sauer noch nicht richtig läuft...
> 
> ...


 
Hallo.

an welchem Stausee warst du das es dort Zander gibt?

Gruß:Fränk


----------



## Schuhamhacken (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hiho, bin auch wieder mal da =D

@ Rheinangler hier findest du alle Regeln für den Echternacher See http://www.rg-luxteam.eu/www.rg-luxteam.eu/Der_See.html 
Was den Besatz angeht Hecht und Zander sind genügend drin und auch sehr grosse. Zander geht tagsüber garnicht...
Barsche sind viele kleine drin aber auch ne menge grosse, die sind halt nur nicht so einfach zu überlisten.
Karpfen sind klarerweise sehr viele drin, da der neue Pächter ja ein professioneller Karpfenfischer ist.
Forellen sind keine mehr drin, sollen aber laut dem Pächter noch kommen.
Sonst gibts noch Brassen und Rotaugen.

Ich war gestern dort und hab mit futterkorb n paar Rotaugen gefangen, wobei das grösste nicht mehr als 14cm hatte, zum Spinnern ises noch deutlich zu früh, die Raubfische allgemein sind noch nicht sehr aktiv... Laut Pächter wurden aber letzte woche zwei Meterhechte gefangen und ein Zander von glaub ich 11kg ( wobei ich aber nicht mehr sicher bin ;-P)

Ob es sich lohnt an den See zu gehen kann man nicht so einfach sagen, viele Leute haben sich am See schon die Zähne ausgebissen, und andere wie ich gebens nie auf und werden deshalb auch von zeit zu zeit belohnt ;-P

MFG TOM


----------



## $perch$ (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin auch mal wieder da
@fränk67: das ist der Stau-see in Esch wo es Zander gibt, und nicht zu wenige


----------



## Sala (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

nach langer Winterpause wollte ichs auch mal wieder versuchen und hab mich mit nem Kollegen für Sonntag verabredet! 

Wir haben vor an die Sauer zu fahren, leider is noch nie 
jemand von uns dagewesen.  Wollet jetzt fragen op jemand eine Strecke empfehlen kann, wo man schön angeln kann. Damit mich jetzt niemand falsch versteht, ich frag jetzt nicht nach irgendwelchen Hotspots oder sehr guten Abschnitten. 

Wir wollten es eben vermeiden die ganze Sauer erst abfahren zu müssen. Wär also net, wenn jemand eine Strecke empfehlen könnte, z.B von Ettelbrück bis Erpeldange.

Gruss Sam


----------



## Desperados (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vom einlauf der alzette in ettelbruck/ingeldorf rischtung diekirch ist schon ganz ok. überall steht fisch ist nur abhängig vom wasserstand. war heute mittag dort konnte aber nix zum biss überzeugen, wasser ist auch sehr schnell und trüb. wenns bis samstan nicht mehr regnet wirds wohl besser sein


----------



## Sala (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die Antwort #6


----------



## Desperados (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aber immer doch 
Ps: spinnfischen ist die wahl. 
geh am besten nicht unter 0,20 fluo vorfach da dir gerne mal sdicke barben draufspringen und dann wirds eng .
kleine 2 teilige rapalas, spinner und alles was flach läuft fängt fisch hauptsache es fällt in der strömung auf und in den ruhigeren bereichen darfs auch unauffälliger sein.


----------



## WSTA (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War gestern für eine Stunde an der Our und von zwei bissen könnte ich einen landen. Die Bachforelle hatte jedoch überall Vieher kleben. Kann mir jemand sagen was es ist?


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sieht doch n blinder, dass dies Blutegel sind... in der Anzahl, wie auf dem Foto gezeigt, ist es noch nicht bedrohlich für den Fisch, sondern "nur unangenehm"...


----------



## WSTA (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist es normal das die auch im Maul sind??


----------



## Sala (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

Danke für den Nachtrag! Ich werds mir merken, hoffe es wird klappen für Sonntag dann werd ich berichten.


----------



## Desperados (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@wsta --> JA
@sala kp


----------



## Schuhamhacken (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ WSTA  da kannste was über die Fischegel lesen ;-P http://www.fischereiverein-friesoythe.de/krankheiten/fischegel.html


----------



## Sala (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, 

war heute also mit nem Kollegen an die Sauer. Wir waren so gegen 10 Uhr in Ingeldorf und haben angefangen mit angeln. Aber hat nicht so gut geklappt, hatten nicht mal en Nachläufer.#c 

Nach dem Mittagsessen haben wir dann nochmal die Stelle gewechselt Richtung Reisdorf, wo mein Freund sich als erster mit nem Anfang 40er Döbel entschneidern konnten.
Später am Nachmittag konnte ich noch ne 34er Regenbogenforelle landen. :q

Geangelt haben wir mit Spinner und kleinen Wobbler, beide Fische wurden auf Wobbler im Bafodesign geangelt.

Gruss Sam


----------



## **bass** (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, war länger nicht mehr hier die site ging nicht mehr ...

wenn es mit den spinnern nicht läuft schmeiss mal nen wurm auf grund... das funzt immer ; )

@despe... hab das ganze wochenende frei villeicht könnte mann ja was mit freitag nachmittag organisieren? z.B. madine ; ) ???


----------



## Desperados (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

astreinte :-(


----------



## WSTA (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

darf man in der Sauer angeln? ist doch Schonzeit bis 14 juni oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Ronacts (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das mit der Schonzeit stimmt schon,gilt aber nur für die Sauer als Grenzgewässer

Gruß Ronny


----------



## WSTA (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

welchen Erlaubnisschein benötige ich um da angeln zu können? reicht der Grenzgewässerschein?


----------



## kostjagarnix (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo an alle. Wie sieht es bei euch mit aktuellen Fängen an der Mosel aus? Bin seit Wochen meistens Schneider. Bin von Trier aus über Kenn, Schweich, Longuich, Fell, Riol, Mehring, Detzem, Pölich....unterwegs. Meistens mit Futterkorb. Habe eigentlich ein sehr gutes Futter. Immer 2 Angeln mit unterschiedlichen Vorfachlängen draussen. An einem Tag mal etwas weiter raus, am anderen näher am Ufer. Sind meistens zu zweit oder zu dritt unterwegs. Haben schon "fast" alles ausprobiert. Ob es nur am jeweiligen Wetter, Luftdruck, Temperatur liegt? Laichzeit der Rotaugen und Brassen dürfte doch auch bald zuende sein. Da sind die Fisch ja sowieso bissfaul. Habe insgesamt den Eindruck, das es immer schwieriger an der Mosel wird. Die Fänge gingen in den letzten Jahren rapide zurück. Komoran und Wels haben wohl das ihre dazu beigetragen. Sehe auch immer mehr Angelvereine, die bei ihren Durchgängen Nullnummern schieben..... Viele fahren an die Saar, wo wohl noch etwas geht. Aber da wird wohl bald alles überlaufen sein?


----------



## **bass** (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@wsta:
brauchst den binnengewässerschein... schau mal bei den tröds nach da gibts alles über die bestimmungen, und wo du den schein bekommst...

"kostjagarnix:
dass es schwierig ist glaub ich die gern, glaub aber nicht dass die laichzeit schon vorbei ist, das oberflächenwasser hat sich ja kaum aufgewärmt bei dem wetter... bei unds beist gar nix da wir ja noch schonzeit haben... den einzigen ratschlag den ich dir geben kann, ist es etwas näher am ufer zu probieren, und villeicht die sonnigen tage abzuwarten... ansonsten würd ich es jetzt eher auf barsch und döbel mit kleinen spinnern und mini wobblern probieren...


----------



## kostjagarnix (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Spinnern ist bei mir im Moment noch auf Pause gestellt. Ab nächsten Monat selbstverständlich wieder auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.....
Wir hatten dieses Jahr schon ein paar sehr schöne und warme Tage. Auch nix gegangen. Fällt mir halt auf, das es in den letzten paar Jahren immer schlimmer bergab geht mit den Fängen. Wenn man regelmäßig 4-5 Stunden ansitzt und teilweise noch nicht mal einen Biss bekommt, ist schon frustrierend. Das es nicht nur mir so geht beruhigt mich zwar "etwas" hilft allerdings nicht weiter. Habe einige Kollegen, denen es schon letztes Jahr ziemlich mau ging. Glaube, das der Bestand an Friedfischen insgesamt in den letzten 2-3 Jahren extrem abgenommen hat. Komoran und Wels sehe ich als Hauptschuldigen. Verstehe nicht warum nicht mal ein paar Jahre lang ein paar hunderttausend Rotaugen eingesetzt werden. Geld genug bezahlen wir Angler ja jedes Jahr......


----------



## Schuhamhacken (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hilft auch nichts ein paar hundertausend rotaugen reinzusetzen..
Dadurch wird es nur schlimmer. Die Natur regelt Artenbestände normalerweise relativ gut, nur haben vorallem die Welse keinen natürlichen Feind und vermehren sich deshalb wie die Kannickel. Mann müsste erstmal den grössten Teil des Welsbestandes abfischen. 
Was glaubst du wären die Welse froh wenn wir sie auch noch mit ein paar hunderttausend Rotaugen füttern? ;-P

Also das soll kein Anschiss sein ;-P
Ich geb dier aber vollkommen recht, Weissfisch hat sehr sehr deutlich abgenommen, liegt aber auch an anderen Sachen wie Wasserverschmutzung, wenn ich bedenke dass ich in Mertert geangelt habe und unter mir aus nem Rohr Schwimmwurst und Toilettenpapierfetzen rausgeschwommen kamen...


----------



## Micha92 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war letzt mit nem kumpel in remerchen 

war supa 10 min angel rein drei hechte naja an der größe müssen ma noch arbeiten 

42- 57 cm ^^

bis dann en mann von der gemeinde kam und sagte das absolutes fangverbot besteht ... hat uns nur abgemahnt 

ich versteh jez nur nich warum die andren angeln dürfen und in remerchen nicht da sin die gleichen § wie an der mosel ???


----------



## Desperados (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in der mosel darfste jetzt auch nicht angeln. 15 juni ist stichtag mein freund.


----------



## kostjagarnix (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dem Wels werden wir mit Sicherheit dieses Jahr schwerpunktmäßig beangeln......


----------



## Schuhamhacken (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kennt wer n paar gute rezepte für wels? fangen und anschließend in die hecke werfen is nicht so mein ding...


----------



## Ronacts (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
den Wels kannst du räuchern oder gib mal unter www.chefkoch.de unter Rezepte Wels ein, ich glaube da findest du was du suchst 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

Angel in Belgien im Bütgenbacher See, da dort im Anglerboard flaute herrscht habe ich an euch folgende Frage?
Macht es einen Sinn, mit Fischfetzen auf Barsche zu angeln? Und wie geht das?
Mit Wurm und Maden fange ich nämlich immer nur Mini-Barsche


----------



## Buonazzo (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Guten Abend an alle.

Falls es sich um den Katzen/Zwergwels (Ameiurus nebulosus) handelt, dann kenne ich ein leckeres Rezept:

2-3 Welse pro Person
Brust und Rückenflosse mit der Schere sauber abtrennen
Häuten - wie beim Aal
Ausnehmen
Salz und Pfeffer drauf 
und ab in die Friteuse bis sie goldbraun sind.
Frische Zitrone drüber und lecker!

Gilt in den USA als Delikatesse, wobei diese Welssorte dort wesentlich größer wird.

Habe es selber schon ausprobiert und alle die mit gegesen haben fanden es super lecker.

mfg 
buonazzo

PS: t-21 Tage!!!


----------



## blacksoul (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Ganzjahresangler

Mir ist nicht bekannt das jemand Barsche mit Fischfetzen fängt oder gefangen hat. Sicherlich passiert sowas mal aber gezielt auf Barsch mit Fischfetzen würde ich nicht angeln. Probieren kannst du es trotzdem gerne und danach berichten. Schneidest dann am besten wirklich kleine schmale Stücke die zur Zeit ins Beuteschema der Barsche fallen und zupfst diese druchs Wasser. Aber sonst würde ich es eher mit kleinen Wobblern ala chubby und Co. probieren oder Gummis mit Jig bis max. 7cm. Was auch fast immer gut ist sind T-/C-Rig...

Gruß dennis


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
Danke für deine Antwort, werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen und danach berichten, gehe aber morgen auch noch Kunstköder kaufen, und gufis werde ich dann auch kaufen daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die Rezepte =)

Ich hab ne Frage, die stell ich am besten hier, da ihr wisst welche Scheine wir hier in Luxemburg haben. Also ich geh mit nem Kumpel im August ne Woche an den Bodensee ( Deutschland) und hab gelesen um dort zu angeln bräuchte ich keine Fischerprüfung machen solange ich nicht länger als 1. Monat dort Fische glaube ich. Nun stand da ich bekäme den Angelschein wenn ich einen Schein aus meinem Land (Luxemburg) mitbringe, der beweist das ich hier angeln darf. Reicht der Grenzgewässerschein, oder brauch ich noch nen Innengewässerschein oder noch was ganz anderes?

mfG Tom


----------



## Ronacts (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

hier steht eigentlich alles drin :

http://www.bodensee-info.com/html/angeln_am_bodensee.html

Gruß Ronny

:vik:noch 1 Tag :vik:


----------



## frank67 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ganzjahresangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Angel in Belgien im Bütgenbacher See, da dort im Anglerboard flaute herrscht habe ich an euch folgende Frage?
> Macht es einen Sinn, mit Fischfetzen auf Barsche zu angeln? Und wie geht das?
> Mit Wurm und Maden fange ich nämlich immer nur Mini-Barsche


 
da gibts ja auch nur minni Barsche


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
Fränk das mit den Mini-barschen stimmt nicht.
Ein bekannter hat letzte Woche noch einen grossen gefangen, auf bütgenbacher Seite, zwischen Staumauer und Seepanorama.


----------



## chris87 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi, 

kurze Frage: war eigentlich jemand dieses Jahr schon in Echternach?


----------



## Schuhamhacken (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Chris am see oder an der sauer? also am see war ich schon paar mal! also es beißt immer mehr!

ach und vielen dank ronni


----------



## blacksoul (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin,

ich war auch schon am See aber da ging nichts.

@Schuhamhaken: Was beisst immer besser? Raubfisch oder Firedfisch auf was haste geangelt war vor ca.4 Wochen dort und hab 12h gefischt nur mit kunstköder hatte dann gegen abend ein paar bisse aber sonst nichts


gruß dennis


----------



## chris87 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey,

meinte den see..

wollte mit der feeder und/oder waggler auf brassen, rotaugen..wie siehts da mit karpfen aus (meine nicht die riesen, sondern eher um die 10 Pfund-Marke)?
Das fischen mit Köderfisch an der pose ist nicht erlaubt,oder?

gruß


----------



## Schuhamhacken (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also köfi, glaube sogar lebend müsste erlaubt sein, kann dem pächter aber noch ne sms schicken um nach zu fragen.

also vor allm friedfische beissen, grosse rotaugen beissen meist sogar auf bienenmaden an der pose. karpfen um 10 pfund sind selten... die kleinsten die gefangen werden sind schon bei über 20 pfund. 

raubfisch läuft noch nicht... hab den ein oder anderen hecht und zander gesehen zwischen  wurzeln jagen unter überhängenden bäumen, aber nich nicht mal nen barsch gefangen, iwvja noch keine brut unterwegs...


----------



## frank67 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ganzjahresangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Fränk das mit den Mini-barschen stimmt nicht.
> Ein bekannter hat letzte Woche noch einen grossen gefangen, auf bütgenbacher Seite, zwischen Staumauer und Seepanorama.


 

hallo.

ich meinte das auch mehr ironisch.

meine erfahrung ist das man in büttgenbach x ansitze braucht um einen vernüftigen fisch zu fangen.

klar gibt es dort auch grössere aber überwiegend schwimmt dort nur verbuttetes kleinzeug rum.

in robertville sieht die sache anders aus.

da wachsen die barsche richtig schön gross ab und es gibt auch viele hechte und zander dort aber leider ist der see gesperrt wegen arbeiten an der staumauer

gruss:fränk


----------



## Ganzjahresangler (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

allo fränk,

war gestern mal mit dem Rad um den See gefahren, und haben einen Barsch um die 50cm gesehen, leider gibt es aber auch sehr viele Mini-Barsche. Hatte einmal auf 3 Stunden ca. 15 Mini-barsche gefangen.


----------



## chris87 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Schuhamhaken

danke, schonmal!

hab nur gefragt ob ich evtl ne dickere schnur nehmen muss, falls evtl dann mal was "dickeres" dran sein könnte. Karpfen ab der größen ordnung sollten ja dann eher nur bei einem gezielten Ansitz mit Boilie, Pellets etc überlistet werden..

Falls du wg dem Köderfisch-Angeln noch was rausbekommst wäre sau gut!

Chris


----------



## Gusti (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, also was den Echternachersee betrifft war 2 mal dieses Jahr dort hab leider außer einem Rotauge auf Bienenmade nichts gefangen. Habe es letztes Jahr und auch dieses auch auf Forelle mit Spirolino versucht hatte aber noch keine Erfolge damit am See. Hat jemand von Euch dort bereits Forellen gefangen? Ware für alles was den Echternacher See betrifft dankbar.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

phahaha also wenn du im see keine forelle fängst, dann bisste da genau so gut wie die angler-elite, da sind garkeine drin,  werden auch keine reinkommen, die überleben da nicht sehr laange ;-p. es gibt genug gründe dafür. dafür gibts massenweise brassen, goldbrassen, rotaugen noch ne ganze menge andere weisfische, unteranderem auch goldfische ;-p echternacher see ist speziell, ich habe 2 jahre gebraucht um die topplätze zu finden. ich zeig dier die plätze gerne mal, aber ins ab schreibt man sowas nicht ;-) hatte letztens mit nem kumpel nachmittags in 2-3 stunden 19 rotaugen, 6 davon über 20cm eins sogar 24cm.


----------



## Desperados (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in 2-3 stunden 19 rotaugen :l WOW  
hoffe das war nicht an einem von deinen TOP-plätzen ??#r|gutenach


----------



## Gusti (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Desperados
Hast du am Echternachersee auch schon Erfahrungen diesbezuglich gemacht?

@ Schuhamhacken
Gerne wurde ich dich ja mal begleiten wenn ich darf. Also mir hatte man damals gesagt es waren auch Forellen drin. Ich angle meistens auf der Insel oder nach der Insel unter Den Baumen. Bin meistens am Wochenende morgens dort. Bin zur Zeit nicht in Luxembourg aber vieleicht bin ich am Samstag den 12ten da ist aber noch nicht sicher. Angelst du mît Pose oder Futterkorb. Ich angelte bisher mît Pose und Spirolino. Hast du's am See Auch schon auf Raubfisch versucht? Hab's letzten Herbst 2, 3mal versucht war aber leider erfolglos.
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall fur dein Angebot. Komme gerne darauf zuruck.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Despi nee, da bin ich rundherum gelaufen um zu prüfen ob die Fische noch an den gleichen stellen sitzen wie letztes jahr oder ob sie woanders sind, da gehen öfters 15-20 min verloren :vik:

Mhm Forellen sind sicher keine mehr drin, ausführlicher erklärt, das Wasser wird im Sommer viel zu warm, und das wasser ist viel zu Sauerstoffarm, besonders seit sie die Fontäne abgebaut haben, die hat noch ein wenig geholfen. Zudem ist das Wasser für Forellen zu sehr mit Algen verpestet, welche so stark vorhanden sind, da der Dünger der anliegenden Felder übers Grundwasser ab und zu in den See gelangt.

Ein normaler Mittagsansitz im Sommer wenn wir so Wetter wie heute haben bringt meisten um die 30 Rotaugen.

Also Gusti ob mit pose oder Futterkorb hängt davon ab was du fangen möchtest und auch die Insel hat dabei seine Vorteile. Wenn du grössere Rotaugen möchtest, sowie Brassen musst du mit dem Futterkorb von der Insel aus ein gutes stück rausballern. Obwohl Pose auch gut klappt, nur muss du weit damit rauskommen. Ich hab mit beiden Methoden gut gefangen. es gibt nur ein kleines problem beim Futterkorb, es sind nur natürliche Anfutter erlaubt. Ach der Pächter hat mir eben gesagt köderfisch ist tot/lebend erlaubt ;-P

Hier kannst du dier das Reglement mal reinziehen ;-) http://www.rg-luxteam.eu/www.rg-luxteam.eu/Rechte_und_Gesetze.html


----------



## blacksoul (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,

Kurze Frage nächste Woche ist das Grenzgewässer wieder offen jetzt heisst es ja 15.06 so ich hab jetzt schon gehört das man ab 15.06 fischen darf oder ist es so das man erst am 16.06 raus darf?

Gruß dennis


----------



## Ronacts (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Dennis

Folgende steht in den Vorschriften:

die jährliche Schonzeit dauert​1. in der Mosel und in der Sauer vom 1. März bis einschließlich 14. Juni,

also dann bis zum 15.  :vik:

Gruß Ronny


----------



## blacksoul (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jehaa thx also alles richtig verstanden hatte zur Zeit die Daten nicht per Papier sondern nur im Internet, da wars nicht richtig eindeutig! Vlt läuft man sich ja über die Füße

gruß dennis


----------



## **bass** (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey all,

und ronny auch am wasser für die eröffnung? lange nicht gesehen...

ich werd mit gilles am 15 + 16ten losziehen aber mit dem boot... mal schauen am ersten tag ein bisschen rumspielen mit barschen und so...
 am zweiten tag wird dann villeicht gleich grösseres gesucht...
könnte ein schwieriger start werden da sie die mosel gestoppt haben um an den schleusen zu arbeiten... normalerweise mögen die räuber das nicht so gern...

alos mann wird sich in der nächsten zeit bestimmt über den weg laufen


----------



## Ronacts (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi mike

ich werde wahrscheinlich am 15. losziehen, aber man sieht sich sicher wieder irgendwann

und das nichts beisst, dafür kennen wir Angler ja 1000 Gründe ,
Ich wünsche allen einen guten Start und schöne Fänge und natürlich die Bilder dazu.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Schuhamhacken (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Um 4. gehts nach Echternach oder Weilerbach an die Sauer =) diesmal alleine aber was solls =P 

@all Petri Heil für die neue Saison!!:vik:


----------



## bflow (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi leute

ich war, nach sechs monaten, gestern auch wieder an der mosel unterwegs! Fangen konnte ich nur eine 70er barbe auf gufi ansonsten hab ich noch ein paar fehlbisse und nachläufer auf gufi, ds und wobbler gehabt! Für das rotauge das ich noch kurz gestippt hab hat sich auch kein räuber interessiert!
Es war trotzdem ein toller anfang und ich hab mich gefreut wieder angeln zu können! Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch viel spass! 

Mfg bflow


----------



## Eric1987 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja waren gestern auch los...

3 döbel auf wurm..und ein rotauge
auf gummis und und und und ging nix

danach musste ma noch ins krankenhaus da de rheinangler sich nen drillig in de finger gewurfen hat...
jaja somit viel das angeln zu topzeit leider aus...

aber war trotzdem nen netter anfang....


achja

@Ronacts der typ der da gestippt hat hat noch ne 60er regenbogenforelle rausgestippt auf made und rotem mais...#q#q#q

gruß


----------



## Eric1987 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ahhhh
noch ne frage

welche fische darf ich in der mosel als köderfisch benutzen? müssen die irgendein mindesmap haben?

fragen über fragen...

gruß


----------



## Ronacts (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war auch und habe Abends 2 Döbel auf Made und morgends einen kleinen Barsch gefangen.

Auf Wurm oder Köfi ging bei mir garnix |uhoh:

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war heute auch unterwegs und konnte nur ein paar kleine barsche auf gufi, spinner und einige auf maden beim köfiangeln erwischen. Hab dann am abend noch einen kleinen wels Auf köfi gefangen und dann noch einen 50-60er zander auf gufi der sich aber noch vor der landung verabschiedet hat!

Fazit umso später umso besser liefs.

Mfg flo


----------



## Ronacts (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

ich war heute an der Sauer und konnte eine Bachforelle fangen, leider nur der Kindergarten.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Buonazzo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin Leute!!


War gestern an Mosel (Mertert) und Sauer(Metzdorf bis Bollendorf) unterwegs und hatte nur zwei kleinere Attacken auf Spinner. Momentan siehts ziemlich mau aus. An der Sauer habe ich mehrere Döbel und nen Spiegelkarpfen (geschätzt ca. 6kg) gesehen. Die meisten Stellen waren mit Anglern total überlaufen und manche sogar komplett zugemüllt#q !!!!  Da dreht sich bei mir der Magen! Zuviele Umweltschweine ...

Grüsse Buonazzo


----------



## chris87 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute,

 war gestern an der mosel bei Remich unterwegs. Hab mit der Feederrute und einer normalen Grundangeln mit Wurm gefischt.
An der Feederrute war wie erwartet sehr schnell aktivität, zwei- drei kleine Rotaugen konnten gefangen werden..danach ca. 30 min gar nix mehr, bis ein kurzer heftiger biss kam...ergebnis: Brasse, mit 50 cm.

danach wieder etwas ruhiger, zwei-drei zupfer aber kein richtiger biss...gegen vier uhr dann biegt sich die spitze schön gleichmäßig mit wucht nach vorne..Anschlag und sofort die flucht richtung Flussmitte und gen Grund...nach ca. 10 minuten dann, der erste gedanke war natürlich ne stramme barbe, kam ein aal an die wasseroberfläche..maßband blieb bei 80 cm stehen..
Köder waren drei maden am 16´er Häkchen und natürlich ne futtermischung  die auf brassen abgestimmt war...|kopfkrat
danach konnte ich noch einen aal von 60 cm an der grundrute überlisten und noch ein schöner brassen von 45 cm..

War ein guter Auftakt für mich!!


----------



## Desperados (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier ein paar Bilder der letzten Tage.
http://img22.*ih.us/img22/7495/dsc0002ks.th.jpg
http://img713.*ih.us/img713/2484/dsc0003j.th.jpg
http://img251.*ih.us/img251/7370/dsc0098rv.th.jpg
http://img294.*ih.us/img294/9162/dsc0088k.th.jpg
http://img10.*ih.us/img10/5069/dsc0102tr.th.jpg
http://img28.*ih.us/img28/739/dsc0101q.th.jpg


Dazu kommen noch ein paar Barsche und einige verlorenen Fische.
Aber war schon schlimmer


----------



## blacksoul (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schick allen Fängern ein Petri.

@ Desperados schöne Strecke und vor allem nettes Boot:k

Ich konnte am Freitag abend auch ne knapp 30er Bafo erwischen die auf sicht Biss  sonst nichts hatte noch nen 50er Döbelnachläufer und 2 kleine Barsche die aber nicht wollten.

Gruß dennis


----------



## Desperados (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Thx Rheinangler


----------



## extremepike (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo leute  war in letzer zeit öfters auf einem weiher in deutschland angeln hab viele karpfen von ca 6-8 kg gefangen , eine goldbrasse von ca 2kg und einen kleinen stör . Wollte jetzt aber auch mal an die mosel auf zander versuchen kenne aber leider keine guten stellen :S

mfG extremepike


----------



## extremepike (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das sind 2 karpfen davon


----------



## klaus marquardt (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



extremepike schrieb:


> Hallo leute  war in letzer zeit öfters auf einem weiher in deutschland angeln hab viele karpfen von ca 6-8 kg gefangen , eine goldbrasse von ca 2kg und einen kleinen stör . Wollte jetzt aber auch mal an die mosel auf zander versuchen kenne aber leider keine guten stellen :S
> 
> mfG extremepike


 

Hallo extremepike,

eine Goldbrasse ist ein Salzwasserfisch(Dorade), die gibt es in keinem Weiher.


----------



## fishermansbf:D (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Luxemburg nennt man die aber so |rolleyes


----------



## bflow (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@extremepike

könntest du eventuel ein foto von deiner goldbrasse ins board stellen?

Mfg flo


----------



## extremepike (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja mache ich nacher fotoapparat muss eben noch aufladen hab foto noch nicht auf pc gesetzt^^ 

mfG dani


----------



## extremepike (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier ist die Goldbrasse


----------



## blacksoul (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi sieht meiner Meinung nach aus wie ne ganz normale Brasse. Trotzdem Petri zum Fisch 
Klar auch zu den beiden Karpfen


----------



## bflow (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@extremepike

google mal ein bisschen dann wirst du sehn, dass dies eine normale brasse ist und, dass goldbrassen ganz anders aussehn!

mfg flo


----------



## extremepike (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die ist goldgelb gefärbt die nennt man bei uns goldbrassen  also ich nenne die seid kleinem an so


----------



## extremepike (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi war heute wieder auf dem Weiher und habe nur 2 Karauschen innerhalb von 2 min. gefangen . Eine hatte ca.1,5kg und die andere 2kg setze morgen noch ein foto dazu.Viele Rotaugen und Barsche konnte ich aber überlisten.

mfg Dani


----------



## Buonazzo (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute!

Ich war heute an der Mosel um ein paar Köderfische zu angeln. Ich habe auch welche gefangen und zwar viele Kessler-Grundel (Neogobius kessleri).

Erste Frage: Darf man sie als Köfi verwenden? Da in den Bestimmungen nichts über sie drin steht, nehme ich an man darf!
Aber sie sind, theoretisch gesehen gebietsfremd!

Zweite Frage: Taugen sie als Zander oder Barschköder?


Danke im Voraus.............. Buonazzo


----------



## Desperados (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gratuliere in 25 jahren mosel habe ich bisher noch keine gefangen. ich glaube nicht das das ding der hit auf zander ist. 
rotaugen gründlinge lauben kleine brassen döbel . mehr brauchts doch echt nicht.


----------



## DerAndi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also wenn man den rhein main thread lesen tut kannste die gut nehmen als köfi. ich denke wenn genügend davon da sind(hoffentlich nicht) stellens ich die räuber auch auf diese als nahrung ein. probiers einfach mal. schlechter alsn rotauge sinds wahrscheinlich auch nicht


----------



## Buonazzo (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die Antworten!!!#6


Werde sie heute abend direkt ausprobieren.  Ergebnisse werden anschlß. geposted.


Nochmals Grazie!!

Buonazzo


----------



## DerAndi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na wie gings hehe. habe heute nen netten döbel am texas rig verhaftet in saarburg


----------



## Schuhamhacken (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war heute mal wieder am see, ausser köfis ging nix an den haken. konnte aber nen schönen meterhecht sehen, der im einlauf herumgeschwommen ist. oben im staubecken schwimmen auch einige forellen und saiblinge. mal schaun ob die in den see geleitet werden.


----------



## extremepike (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leuts hab mal ne frage ,
hatte schon jmd. Erfolg auf der mosel da wo die syr in die Mosel läuft wenn ja hab ich da chancen einen zander zu fangen?^^

mfG Dani


----------



## Wallace666 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Du meinst Mertert vor'm Hafen?
Ja, da geht was (aber bisher nur kleine). 

Zander kannst du eigentlich überall fangen, ist nur die Frage wie viel Zeit du investieren musst.



DerAndi schrieb:


> na wie gings hehe. habe heute nen netten döbel am texas rig verhaftet in saarburg



Falschen Thread erwischt? Oder gehört Saarburg mittlerweile auch zum Ländchen? :q


----------



## extremepike (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja meine da , danke für die schnelle antwort 
mfG Dani


----------



## extremepike (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Könnte mir jmd gute Kopyto Farben beraten , und grössen für Zander und grössere Barsche?  

mfG Dani )


----------



## bflow (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

ich bin in 30 min in wasserbillig, falls jmd. Heute vor hat angeln zu gehn dann kann er ja mal in wasserbillig vorbeischauen!

Mfg flo


----------



## extremepike (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bflow 
und was gefangen?

mfG Dani


----------



## bflow (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ein paar barsche auf köfi und nen fetten sonnenbrand!


----------



## extremepike (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

OK , bin morgen auf vllt bissl auf der mosel unterwegs 
mfG Dani


----------



## extremepike (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Geht hier sonst keiner mehr angeln ? 
mfG Dani


----------



## Micha92 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hai ,

ich hab nur ne kleine frage wie issen das mit angeln auf der deutschen seite mit dem grenzgewässerschein ... gibt dat ärger bin morgen in palzem und bis zur nächsten brücke isset ja noch en stück ...
Lg Micha #h


----------



## Desperados (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Janz wichtisch:

*CATCH & RELEASE!*

*Noch wichtiger:*
*wenn du catch and release betreibst dann leg deinen fang nicht in den Dreck für ein foto. *​


----------



## extremepike (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War auch schon oft in Palzem kannst mit deinem normalen Grenzgewässerschein angeln.
mfG Dani


----------



## Micha92 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



extremepike schrieb:


> War auch schon oft in Palzem kannst mit deinem normalen Grenzgewässerschein angeln.




macht da keiner ärger weil das die deutsche seite ist ? |uhoh:


----------



## extremepike (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also war jetzt schon lange nicht mehr dort aber es hat noch nie jmd was gesagt 
mfG Dani


----------



## bflow (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du darfst ruhig auf der deutschen seite anglen!
ich wurde letztens in temmels von einem typen kontrolliert der sich als fischereiaufsicht ausweisen konnte! hab ihm meinen schein gezeigt und das wars!


----------



## Wallace666 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Warum sollte das was machen, Grenzgewässerschein zählt auf beiden Seiten, ich darf doch auch im Ländchen angeln.

Das Grenzgewässer ist ja auch eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten legal ohne Fischereischein in nem deutschen Gewässer zu angeln.


----------



## beton0815 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie schauts in der Sauer mit den Karpfen so aus?

Plane Morgen einen Weekend Trip dorthin. Hab nen schönen Campingplatz direkt am Wasser gebucht. Sehr geil 

Tigernüsse, Mais und  Boiles gehn mit.
Zudem Schwenkbraten und viel Bier.

Welche Bleie benutz ihr im Fluss?


----------



## extremepike (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mit den Karpfen in der Sauer kenn ich mich leider nicht aus sry

mfG Dani


----------



## Ronacts (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
ich komme gerade von der Sauer und die Forellen haben heute wie blöd gebissen, so habe ich in einer Stunde 4 Stück gefangen, von denen 2 allerdings noch ziemlich klein waren.
das Wasser ist sehr klar und sehr wenig.

@beton0815
auf welchem Campingplatz bist du?

ich stelle mal wieder ein Bild ein um wieder mal Farbe in den Tread zu bekommen 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## extremepike (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Ronacts
Petri Heil zu den Forellen , warst du in der Mittelsauer?

mfG Dani


----------



## blacksoul (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin auch ein Petri meinerseits schicke BAFO#6...Bei uns ging in letzter Zeit nichts


----------



## Ronacts (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war gestern fast den ganzen Tag unterwegs und konnte jede Menge Barsche fangen, allerdings habe ich dieses jahr in der Mosel noch keinen über 25 cm gefangen.
Dazu gabs auf Feederrute einen Kaulbarsch :q

an der Sauermündung habe ich gesehn das 2 portugisische Stipper 2 Forellen gefangen haben und das waren keine kleinen

Gruß Ronny


----------



## extremepike (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Ronacts 
Petri auch zu den Barschen ;P

War heute auch an der Mosel und hab nur ein Barsch von 32 cm gefangen der aber sehr Kampfstark war 

mfG Dani


----------



## einheureka (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Servus Zusammen,

ich wollte das nächste Wochenende nach Jahren wieder zur Rute greifen, da mein Fischereischein allerdings zum 31.12.2009 abgelaufen ist und ich zwecks Studium ins Ausland gehen werde, werde ich mir die Verlängerung sparen. 
Da bietet sich der Grenzgewässerschein natürlich an.
Gibts den Schein in der Touristinformation in Wasserbillig?

Spots kenne ich in dieser Ecke allerdings keine. 
Habe bereits einiges im Thread gelesen, allerdings sind aktuelle Tipps natürlich immer bevorzugt ;-)
Am liebsten wäre mir was an der Mosel in der Nähe von Wasserbillig. 
Habe bereits Gutes über die Sauermündung gelesen, allerdings ist mir da etwas zu viel Publikumsverkehr + Enten und Schwäne. 
Der Hafen in Mertert hat mich im Vorbeifahren eigentlich angesprochen. Darf man da angeln?
Würde gerne mit Gummi auf Barsch/Zander gehen. evtl. zwischendurch ein bisschen mit der Matchrute.

Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## beton0815 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, gibt es

15 Euronen das Jahr
5 für eine Woche


Viel Spass am Wasser


----------



## esox82 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo allesamt!
@Gilles und Mike:
Ich glaub am 15 und 16.06 haben wir uns kurz begegnet. Seid ihr mit dem Boot in Wasserbillig gewesen? Ein Kumpel und ich saßen dort am Ufer auf Karpfen zu angeln. Wir konnten einen 71er und 8,45kg Spiegler an Land ziehen. Dieses Wochenende fahren wir mit dem Boot raus, vielleicht begegnet man sich ja unterwegs


----------



## Schuhamhacken (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hiho

also darf man am merterter hafen angeln? das würde mich intressieren, bin aber nicht sicher ob mans darf. wenn ja wie kommt man am besten dahin? mit dem auto kommt man glaub ich nicht in wassernähe.

mfg tom


----------



## Ronacts (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

im Merterter Hafen darfst du nicht angeln, aber davor in dem runden Becken

Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@esox

nein das waren wir nicht, angelten zwar mit dem boot aber bei schengen und stadtbredimus... geht ihr auf wels mit dem boot, oder allgemeines spinnfischen...

konnte gestern dann auch mal wieder für ein paar stunden ans wasser, war auch relativ erfolgreich, fing einige barsche leider etwas klein, zwei schöne döbel, meinen ersten rapfen für dieses jahrund ein kleiner zander auf gummi...

hoffe die fische haben gleich alle abgeleicht, damit man mal wieder mehr fängt...

@ronacts: petry zu den forellen, glaub die nächsten wochen wirst du noch einige fangen ; )


----------



## esox82 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nee, werden nicht gezielt auf eine Fischart versuchen.
Petri zu der tollen Strecke!


----------



## Schuhamhacken (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hiho,

also war dieses jahr bis jetzt nur an der sauer und konnte immer nur 2-5 forellen auf wobbler fangen. die meisten sind 15-30cm die grösste hatte bis jetzt knappe 41cm. leider konnte ich noch keine barsche verhaften, hab dieses jahr auch noch keine gesehen  mal schauen muss mal wieder an die mosel. 

wie kommt man zu dem becken vor dem hafen? und vor bedeutet das von richtung mertert aus?

mfg tom


----------



## extremepike (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo in der Sauer faengt ihr die Forellen , wollte auch mal losziehen

mfG Dani


----------



## **bass** (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

wenn du in mertert bist, geh einfach an der mosel vorbei...

forellen findest du überall wo eine grössere strömung ist wenn du dann noch einen gumpen findest oder einen dicken stein der diese strömung bricht dann hast du fast gewonnen... häng dir löffel bis grösse 2 dran oder kleine wobbler bis 6cm...  wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst dann einfach einen wurm am grundblei anbieten...

war gestern nochmal los und konnte erstaunlicher weise in drei stunden gut 3 dutzend barsche fangen, wobei aber lediglich etwa 5-6 die 25 marke überschritten... alles auf chubby in schengen... konnte jede menge grosse döbel sichten jedoch, nahmen sie keine kunstköder an schlürften nur die heuschrecken von der oberfläche die vom sturm aufs wasser fielen...

glaub so langsam geht's berg auf...


----------



## extremepike (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke sehr,
hab ja jetyt Ferien und wollte fragen ob ich auch mal mit dem einen oder anderen losziehen koente

mfG Dani


----------



## Eric1987 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

he leute,

waren de letzten 3 tage mal vermehrt auf barsche unterwegs
konnten etliche fangen
3 waren sogar Ü30
der beste 38

gruß


----------



## aldy (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war heute an der obermosel hinter grevenmacher und konnte neben mehreren kleinen barschen einen echten exoten fangen!
mein aller erster Sonnenbarsch!
leider keinen foto dabei, der kleine und auch der rest durfte wieder schwimmen gehn!


----------



## CarpCatcher89 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo alle zusammen

Also ich war noch nie in luxemburg fischen und hab daher keinerlei erfahrungen in den gewässern dort...
ich komme aus der nähe von stuttgart und habe keinen gültigen deutschen angelschein mehr des halb suche ich ein gewässer in luxemburg das folgende kriteren erfüllt und zwar: Ein Fluss oder see an dem man nachtsangeln darf, zelten am wasser erlaubt ist und der karpfen bestand gut ist. was auch noch wichtig wäre wenns nicht so weit von deutschen grenze entfernt ist da wir schon an die grenze fast 300km weit fahren...aber wenn ich dort die möglichkeit habe mit ner wochenkarte nen schönen angelurlaub zu verbringen und neues gewässer kennenlern kann, dann fahr ich gerne n paar km weiter Danke schon mal für eure schnellen antworten( ich möchte schon am dienstag los)Petri Heil und Gutes Anglerwetter an alle Jünger da draussen#6#6#6


----------



## Desperados (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann fahr nochmal 30km weiter nach frankreich und du wirst deinen tollen urlaub haben. hier gibts nichts was lohnendereise deine kriterien erfüllen würde.
@aldy sonnenbarsche bitte alle entnehmen, geietsfremder schädling vermehrt sich explosionsasrtig, nicht gut


----------



## luke_dusk (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@CarpCatcher89

Echternacher See.
guter Karpfenbestand, kanst entweder ne woche oder ein wochenende dort auf karfoen angeln. sehr guter bestand.
http://webplaza.pt.lu/flyfish/reglement-echternach2009.pdf
:m


----------



## extremepike (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi ,
war gestern morgen ein bissl an der Mosel und hab leider nur ein ca 30cm barsch gefangen und auch einen kleinen rapfen

mfG Dani


----------



## Schuhamhacken (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@CarpCatcher89 und luke_dusk : ich als großer fan vom echternacher see muss Desperados leider recht geben, hast wohl mehr davon nach frankreich angeln zu gehn. der Echternacher see erfüllt zwar deine Kriterien, nur musst du schon sehr sehr gut sein um dort nen karpfen auf die matte legen zu können. die einzigen die da karpfen fangen sind meist gesponsorte angler wie der Pächter oder ein anderer der von Dragonbaits gesponsert wird. Der karpfenbestand ist sehr sehr gut, vorallem sehr große Fische aber halt sehr schwer sie zu überlisten da sie fast alle Tricks kennen!


----------



## luke_dusk (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Schuhamhacken

gesponsort bin ich nicht, und bin auch nicht wie der pächter Jojo jedes wochenende am echternacher see aber nen karpfen dort zu fangen ist nichts unmögliches. jedenfals nicht wenn du etwas ahnung von dieser angelei hast. was dort eher abschreckt ist der preis für ne woche..
und zu deinem "musst du schon sehr gut sein..".. ist das nicht das ziel eines anglers gut zu sein? kannst dich natürlich auch an einen karpfenpuff setzen und die nur so rausheben, dafür must du nicht gut sein, frage mich nur was dich mehr befriedigt..
kannst doch deinen angelplatz nicht auswählen indem du sagst oooh um dort zu angeln muss ich gut sein, dort geh ich niacht hin. scheinst noch viel lernen zu müssen ;-)


----------



## Schuhamhacken (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ luke du hasts wohl etwas falsch interpretiert, ich selbst gehe oft an den see hab nen jahresschein, ich gehe ja eben grade da hin weil es viel geiler ist was zu fangen wo sonst fast niemand was fängt, das ist natürlich klar. aber was karpfen angeht, gelingt es dort fast niemandem bei nem einfachen wochendendansitz, der das gewässer nicht kennt etwas zu erwischen. aber is auch ******* wenn du soweit fährst und nix fängst. und eigentlich ist der see n karpfenpuff, nur alle schon sehr mistrauisch. 

ach und klar hab ich noch viel zu lernen, aber jetzt mal als beispiel du hast gerade angefangen muskeltraining zu machen, legst du dich deshalb gleich auf die bank mit 150kg auf der stange weils dein ziel ist? ein anderes beispiel hab ich von desperados. und zwar mit gufis angeln. er hat glaub ich gesagt er hat übern jahr gebraucht um damit nen zander zu fangen. und deshalb hat er mir und bflow geraten eher mal ein gefül mit wobblern zu bekommen bevor wir mit guffi anfangen.

also wieso sollte sich jemand am see die zähne ausbeißen, obwohl er die erfahrung für ein schwieriges gewässer schneller woanders bekommt? 

also ich möchte jetzt nicht streiten, aber man kann alles aus verschiedenen winkeln betrachten. ich möchte nicht sagen, dass derjenige ( sry name vergessen mim htc im inet) der jetzt da zum see wollte nicht angeln kann, dass kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich bin ehrlich und möchte ihn nicht in ein totlangweiliges anglerwochende schicken... aber jeder karpfenfang im see verdient anständig respekt ;-) 

und luke wenn du mir n paar tipps geben kannst wie ich am see nen karpfen erwische ( montage, köder oder eventeul sogar die ein oder andere stelle) verraten könntest wäre echt top, lerne natürlich immer gerne!


noch ne kleine frage, ich möchte mal wieder auf wels gehn, gibts nee gute strecke in der gegend von grevenmacher, wasserbillig, mertert? oder muss ich wieder weiter richtung stadt bredimus?


gruß tom


----------



## **bass** (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, hier bin ich auch mal wieder...

werde morgen angeln gehen bin nur noch unschlüssig, ob ich nach schengen oder ehnen soll... wer bock hat, dort wo ein schwarzer volvo kombi am rand steht da bin ich nicht weit...

ging ein paar mal ganz kurzfristig los, und konnte jede menge barsche und dickdöbel verhaften, nen kleinen hecht und rapfen gab's auch schon, jedoch spielen sich die fänge immer an ganz bestimmten, strecken ab... ansonsten sind aber überall wo ein bisschen grünzeugs ist ein paar barsche zu fangen...

gestern konnte ich zwei kleine welse verhaften 1m und 1m20 gleich am morgen danach nur noch einen biss, das wars... dafür wurde ich am letzten samstag belohnt 1,75m  ; ) jedoch in der mosel in frankreich...

zum echternachersee, ist wie überall komplett überfütterte karpfen, und die geschmacksrichtungen der boillies kennen die fische beim namen! an solchen gewässer ist es oft besser weniger anzufüttern (jedoch an nem hotspot(nicht all zu weit vom ufer)), und ganz banal mit mais oder kartloffeln angeln... und wenns richtig warm ist schwimmbrot, war,ist und bleibt immer gut!

P.s. wenn angeln einfach wäre würde es fische greifen heissen, der reiz besteht doch darin wenn keiner was fängt dann doch noch zum erfolg zu kommen. es sollte aber doch schon fische im tümpel sein ; )


----------



## **bass** (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach ja fast vergessen, welse sind überall! würde es aber eher in den umgegenden der schleusen probieren, wie z.b. überhalb stadtbredimus... und keine angst vor grossen ködern ; )


----------



## Ronacts (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Mike

schwarzer Kombi -hast du jetzt auch ein Angelauto? 
Ich würde schoin gern mitkommen, lohnt sich aber morgen bei mir nicht, da ich morgen früh schon wieder um 10,00 uhr zu Hause sein muss, also fahre ich morgens noch nach Vianden.
Wie siehts eigentlich mit unserem alljährlichem Angeltreffen aus?

Gruß ronny


----------



## Schuhamhacken (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hiho, werds mal bei.drn schleusen versuchen! danke mal dafür. 
konnte auch endlich mal nen barsch in der sauer verhaften, sie sind zimliech scheu geworden und knallen längst nicht mehr auf jeden köder, probiers mal wieder auf die klassische art und weise mit würmern. 

ach und noch ne frage zu der mosel was die schiffe betrifft. soll man den köder jedes mal rausnehmen wen. ein schiff kommt, oder kann man die montage liegen lassen?


----------



## extremepike (1. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey bin auch mal wieder da,
War heute hauch ein bischen an der mosel und es lief auch recht gut,
habe diesmal nur gestippt und ein bischen gespinnt.Habe sehr viele kleine Rapfen mit der stiprute gefangen, 2 sehr schöne rotaugen von ca.25cm,und auch 5 döbel von ca. 25-30cm.

mfG Dani


----------



## **bass** (3. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
@ronacts, hättest lecker wels haben können ; ) fing 7 davon und noch ein aal...
ja, angelauto... vom geruch haut's schonmal hin ; )

werd morgen das selbe spiel nochmal machen, werd in bech-kleinmacher auf grund angeln...

natürlich muss mann nicht bei jedem boot den köder aus dem wasser holen, würd es nur bie den schleppern machen da deine montage dann eh irgendwo landet...


----------



## extremepike (3. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ *Bass* : Petri zu den Welsen 
wollte jetzt auch mal anfangen auf Wels  zu angeln  

mfG Dani


----------



## **bass** (6. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn du überhaupt mal einen fangen willst, dann machs so:

so komisch es klingt, 40-60gr blei perle wirbel 8er haken am 30ger vorfach, und dann haust du 15-20maden drauf, und wirfst das ganze schön weit in die mosel rein... 
wirst sehen das wird klappen (maden gehen im moment besser als würmer)


----------



## bflow (6. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

haha das fette bündel maden!!! Kein mensch glaubt das und das klappt immer!

@extremepike

Mit nem fetten bündel maden(minimum 15 stück, besser sind 20! Umso mehr umso besser)  fängst du fast immer was und wenns kein wels gibt dann irgendeine anderen überraschungen!! Hab schon ein paar geile fische so gefangen!! Bsp: 80er barbe oder nen 93er aal!!

Probiers aus und stadtbtedimus bei der schleuse auf beiden seiten scheint im moment ne gute stelle zu sein! Hab auch von wels fängen über 1,30m dort gehört!!


----------



## extremepike (6. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke an euch beiden  werde das dann mal versuchen 

mfG Dani


----------



## chris87 (6. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann ich bestätigen!war letzten samstag ortseingang remich und hatte auf nen tauwurm einen 50´er wels und auf en madenbündel en 70´er wels.

wie sieht denn bei euch die köderfischmontage bzw. die bisserkennung aus? eher klassisch mit nem grundblei und köfi bei offener bremse oder angelt ihr nur mit ner freilaufrolle? bietet ihr den köfi eher auftreibend (styropor o.ä) an?


----------



## **bass** (6. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das hängt ganz davon ab welchen fisch du beangeln willst...
am liebsten angel ich mit nem lebenden köfi an der grundblei montage, welcher ich an nem einzelhaken anbiete oder auch noch ein geköpftes rotauge das auf ein drillingvorfach aufgefädelt wird...


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

madenbündel auf grund kann ich nur bestãtigen, hatte nen mordsbiss in mertert, meine rute mit 150-200g wg hat sich 90 grad gebogen, hate die rute dann in der hand un wurde nen schritt nach vorn gerissen, und dann flog ich nach hinten, is ja klar hatte nur nen 14 mustad mit 14er vorfach..


----------



## aldy (8. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War heute an der Sauer und konnte 3 Bachforellen fangen...muss allerdings sagen das ich nur bisse zwischen 6 und 9:30 Uhr hatte, danach gieng nichts mehr...die größte mit knapp 29 cm habe ich mitgenommen.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (8. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ aldy ist mir schon oft vorgekommen das die Forellen nur 2-3 Stunden lang gebissen haben und dann nix mehr. War aber auch mal mittags oder Abends, liegt wohl daran dass sie nicht immer an der gleichen Stelle stehen.


----------



## **bass** (10. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@aldy

wundert mich über die beisszeit, hast du sie in der strömung oder in ruhigeren teilen gefangen? mittelsauer oder grenzsauer? kunstköder fliege wurm? werd es auch demnächst mal versuchen...


----------



## Eric1987 (10. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin moin...

kommt heut einer mit fischen??

greez


----------



## Ronacts (10. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich würde gern mitkommen, bin aber terminlich verplant 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (10. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schade...
sonst keiner lust nen ründchen fischen zu gehn??


----------



## extremepike (10. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wuerde auch gern mitkommen aber keine zeit :S


----------



## Eric1987 (10. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nundenn
ich bin mal am wasser


----------



## aldy (10. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bass

hab die forellen mit der treibenden Pose und Made/Bienenmadenkombi gefangen...hab die Montage im ruhigen Wasser abgesetzt und hab sie auf einen großen Stein zutreiben lassen, der ca. 30 cm unter der oberfläche liegt, über dem das Wasser etwas rauscht, das sind so 2 Mete lang rauschen in sonst zwar strömenden, aber recht ruhigen wasser...die bisse kamen alle direkt über dem rauschen! wichtig ist das die pose eine gute tragkraft hat, so das man ein ordentliches blei ranmachen kann, das der köder auch zum grund kommt...bei mir hat er am grund geschleift...gibt zwar öffters kleine hänger und oft kraut am hacken, aber anders bekam ich keine bisse.
Angeln war ich oberhalb von echternach

Gruß aldy


----------



## extremepike (12. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn jmd. morgen bock hat angln zu gehn , ich bin mit chris in hettermillen 

mfG  Dani


----------



## **bass** (13. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@extremepike: da wirst du wieder mal nicht viel fangen, wenn du mich schon fragst wo du angeln sollst dann würd ich mal nen ratschlag annehmen...

@aldy: so hoch in der sauer angel ich eigentlich fast nie... ja das mit der pose klappt eigentlich immer, wobei ich dann doch lieber ohne pose angel, einfach auf grund oder mit rollendem blei ebenso köder ich im fluss lieber nen wurm an, dann fängt mann nicht soviele döbel (wenn man gezielt auf forelle geht)...


----------



## **bass** (13. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

heute abend und morgen wird mit gilles nochmal versucht die 2m welsmarke zu knacken ; )


----------



## Ronacts (13. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann viel Glück euch zweien, ich bin von heute Nachmittag an bis Sonntag an den Maaren bei Daun unterwegs und wollte mal einen ordentlichen Hecht fangen 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (13. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann wünsch ich dir auch petri heil, und keine angst vor grossen ködern ; )


----------



## chris87 (14. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey!
war heut allein unterwegs, extremepike konnte nicht! hatte in hettermillen auf maden zwei aale (70 u. 55 cm), eine barbe (35cm) und einiges kleinkram (feeder und grundrute)..

war danach noch für drei stunden nach remich, konnte (musste teilweise) wieder etliches an kleinkram (rotaugen und brassen) und noch eine Barbe (45 cm) sowie einen miniatur-wels heruas bekommen..war ganz ok..aber auch nicht berauschend...


----------



## Eric1987 (14. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist heute abend wer am wasser??


----------



## extremepike (14. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War heute auch unterwegs und konnte meinen ersten wels 67cm verhaften , dank den infos von **bass** : danke 

mfG Dani


----------



## Eric1987 (16. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kennt einer ne schöne stelle zum fischen wo man trocken sitzt?
unter ner brücke oder süwas

gruß


----------



## bflow (16. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@eric

mir fallen zwar 1-2 stellen ein aber dort darf man entweder nicht angeln oder es lohnt sich einfach nicht dort zu angeln! such dir ne stelle unter dichten bäumen und zieh die richtige kleidung an dann geht das schon! 

mfg flo


----------



## Eric1987 (16. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja will heut oder moin mal raus meine heavy feedern benutzen
mit nem schönem madenbündel

naja werds wohl mal direkt über der staustufe in grevenmachern probieren war da noch nie....

wenns dann zu viel regnet steig ich ins auto

@ flo
wann gehste nochmal ans wasser?


----------



## Ronacts (18. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute 

ich war heute für ne stunde unterwegs und muss sagen es lief ganz gut
Konnte in einer Stunde 7 Barsche fangen, die endlich mal alle um die 30 cm waren.

Gruß Ronny

P.S.
sonst keiner mehr unterwegs #c


----------



## Eric1987 (18. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war gestern und heute

nen 44er zander

gruß


----------



## Made90 (19. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, wollte mal fragen ob keiner lust hat mit mir in ein paar tagen auf die mosel angeln zu gehen.  

Gruß bubfesch


----------



## Eric1987 (19. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bubfesch schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte mal fragen ob keiner lust hat mit mir in ein paar tagen auf die mosel angeln zu gehen.
> 
> Gruß bubfesch



da musste wohl auch sagen was du angeln willst und wie....


----------



## Made90 (19. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hatte so an barsche gedacht, bisschen mit der Spinnrute angeln


----------



## extremepike (19. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Remerschen sterben Fische weil sie kein Sauerstoff haben , ich vermute es ist in dem kleinem wegen den Algen...

gruss dani


----------



## **bass** (19. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auch grössere fische? sind karpfen dabei? hast du schon zander gefunden? oder sind sogar schleien dabei dann wirds wohl richtig übel...


----------



## extremepike (19. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://news.rtl.lu/news/national/76807.html

schaut euch das an das ist nicht mehr normal, sin ja auch schöne hechte dabei...

mfG Dani


----------



## COPAL1965 (21. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.wort.lu/wort/web/letzebu...haff-reimech-keine-gefahr-fuer-badegaeste.php


----------



## Ronacts (22. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heute Abend noch jemand unterwegs?

Gruß ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (22. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ne moin wieder
muss meinen vorat an köderfischen wieder aufstocken


----------



## echbp (24. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey,
hat heut jemand Lust mit mir an die Mosel angeln zu gehen?
Hab noch nie an der Mosel geangelt, fahr immer zum Stausee in Esch-Sauer oder angel in der Sauer in Ingeldorf. Wollt mir heut den Grenzgewässerschein holen und es dann gleich versuchen, Zielfisch ist mir egal, ich würd mich anpassen..
Bin also noch komplett unerfahren auf der Mosel, vielleicht könnte mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben?

Danke und bis dann #h


----------



## Eric1987 (24. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich versuch heute nochmal meien glück auf zander....


----------



## echbp (24. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab heute meinen ersten Moselfisch gelandet: ein +- 25 cm Wels 
Etwas klein und trotzdem hab ich mich gefreut, da es zudem auch mein erster Wels war..saß am anfang am ortseingang von Remich doch dort war die Strömung zu stark für mein 40gr grundblei..also fuhr ich nach hëttermillen wo ich dann mit 2 Grundruten und Maden angelte..

mfg echbp


----------



## bflow (24. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na petri geht doch! ist ja schonmal ein anfang und beim nächsten mal wirds sicher ein besserer!


----------



## Eric1987 (24. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja meine quote geht heut auch

ca 10 barsche ü 30

und nen vermasselten zander der kurz vor der handlandung den köder wieder ausgespuckt hatte....

muss wohl fester anschlagen


----------



## echbp (25. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wieviel Gramm Grundblei sollte ich am besten nehmen für die Mosel? 60 oder eher 75? Da meine 40 gestern ja nicht ausreichten...


----------



## Eric1987 (25. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann man so nicht sagen musst dabei noch erwähnen welchen köder du benutzen willst und wo du damit fischen willst


aber in der regel reichen 60 gramm
außer du hängst nen großen köder dran dann brauchste natürlich mehr


----------



## echbp (25. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hängt ja auch von der Strömung ab...und für mich ist es schwer eine gute stelle zu finden, da ich mich auf der mosel nicht auskenne, gestern bin ich bestimmt 2 stunden die mosel entlang gefahren...


----------



## Eric1987 (25. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so ist das halt an nem fremden gewässer


----------



## **bass** (27. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie oben erwähnt mit ''grösseren'' ködern wie z.b. ne laube sollten schon 60gr ran, ansonsten für würmer un co, sollten 40gr reichen... wenn du reiner angeln willst dann setz dich oberhalb der schleusen, oder such dir stellen aus wo die mosel sehr breit ist dort herrscht weniger strömung...

konnte endlich meinen ersten 40ger barsch für diese saison in der mosel verhaften auf nen 6cm gufi bei nacht und als beifang gab es noch nen karpfen von 8-10kg den ich an der schwanzflosse hakte, und mir nen halbstündigen drill an der barschrute bescheerte ; )


----------



## **bass** (27. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@echbp: ist halt immer so, ich fahr heute noch manchmal die mosel rauf und runter um ne stelle zu finden... es gibt aber einen grossen vorteil an unserem eintönigem fluss, da es eh ne badewanne ist, such plätze die anders sind, schleusen, innenkurven, spundwände, einmündungen von bächen...  und wenn du köfis willst, ist übel aber such dir nen kanal raus...


----------



## echbp (29. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie ist es denn mit dem wasserstand jetzt an der mosel?
ist dass wasser nicht zu wild wegen dem regen der letzten tage?


----------



## luke_dusk (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, 

muss mich mal kurz hier aufregen.. ;-)

wollt mal kurz um euren rat fragen hab in letzter zeit ein "kleines" problem mit einem "angler" an der mosel, vielleicht ist der gute ja auch hier anwesend.
Die sache ist so, ich angel jetzt seit sehr langer zeit an ein und derselben stelle auf karpfen, fütter die stelle soweit es eben möglich ist jeden tag an, also mach mir jeden tag die mühe um aus bettembourg zur mosel zu fahren und eben zu füttern .. soweit so gut so geht das jetzt an dieser stelle 3 jahre ohne probleme. jemand scheint aber jetzt an der stelle interessiert zu sein. als er das erste mal dort auftauchte war ich gerade beim angeln, also wusste er bescheit dass dort ein karpfenangler sitzt, er setzte sich 20meter!!!! neben mich und began, vorerst, auf zander zu angeln, womit ich absolut kein problem hatte. als er zum ersten mal sah dass ich einen karpfen landete war er wohl derart fasziniert dass ich ihn einige tage später beim anfüttern auf karpfen beobachtete.. wohlbemerkt ist er sich nie vorstellen gekommen oder hat auch sonst nie ein wort mit mir gewechselt. er kam num jeden tag und angelte an "meiner" stelle, also 20meter weiter oben.
hab mich derart aufgeregt dass er nicht mal mit mir redete und derart schmarotzt dass ich ihm eines abends ein schild bastelte und an einen baum hängte wo er eben immersitzt mit der aufschrift dass jeder sich seinen eigenen angelplatz aufbauen sollte..
tags drauf flog ich in urlaub aber ein kollege der meine stelle besuchte sprach ihn darauf an warum er sowas machen würde. er bestritt jemals davon gewusst zu haben dass dort ein anderer angeln würde, geschweige denn auf karpfen!

er bedankte sich jedoch über meinen freund bei mir dass ich die stelle so schön angefüttert hätte da er sonst wohl kaum so schnell zum erfolg gekommen wäre, und behauptete da jetzt eh seine ferien vorbei wären kämer er auch nicht mehr zum angeln aber wenn er mich mal wieder an der stelle begegnen würde, würde er mich ansprechen und alles mit mir klären.
aufgetaucht ist er danach nie wieder.

soo..

ein monat vergeht und ich fliege wieder in urlaub. gestern bin ich zurückgekommen und sofort zu meiner stelle zum anfüttern gefahren, und wer sitzt da auf karpfen zu angeln.. der schmarotzer!!
also er mich sah ist er hoch zum auto und dort sitzen geblieben bis ich wieder gefahren bin.

was haltet ihr von sowas?? 
die mosel ist doch echt gross genug. wenn jetzt mal einer an meiner stelle sitzt der nicht wusste dass dort einer anfüttert ist das jetzt auch gar kein problem, aber wenn man das weiss setzt man sich doch keine 20meter nebendran und "klaut" einen die fische!! wier gesagt angel seit 3 jahren an dieser stelle. 
bin echt am durchdrehn deshalb hab ich das hier jetz geschrieben und hoffe dass wenigstens einer meine wut versteht.. 

dazu komt dass der schmarotzer ein equipment hat wie sau. warscheinlich werden die karpfen die er fängt auch nicht sonderlich gut behandelt. 

da platzt mir echt der kragen und meine gedult ist jetzt vorbei.


----------



## Ronacts (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi  luke_dusk

so ist da Leben, es ist eben so und lässt sich nicht ändern,
ich habe auch schon an der Sauer eine schöne Stelle saubergemacht mit dem Ergebnis das auch andere jetzt da sitzen , die das nie gemacht hätten. #c

Gruß Ronny

P.S. ich war gestern bei strömendem Regen 1 Stunde an der Mosel und konnte gerade mal einen Barsch landen :c


----------



## Eric1987 (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich kenn das auch war mal auf zander ansitz. dann kam so nen typ und schaut mir zu sah dass ich die ganze zeit biss hatte und einen tag später sas er an der stelle mit 10 leuten oder so...

das schöne war allerdings dass sie nix fingen und ich mich extra noch daneben gehockt habe und noch schöne barsch fangen konnte....

danach kam der mich sogar noch frage wie ich die fangen würde  

meine antwort einfach und knapp

"mit glück"

so leute trifft man immer mal und wird es auch immer wieder...


----------



## Eric1987 (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

werde heute abend nochmal rausfahren auf zander angeln


----------



## Eric1987 (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@echbp...

wasserstand ist noch recht normal(laut ELWIS)... aber wenn die strömung zu stark ist such dir nen ruhigeren bereich aus....

dann klappt das auch...


----------



## echbp (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war gestern am wasser,strömung war zu stark..

ruhigere stellen hab ich keine gefunden..


----------



## Eric1987 (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm so stellen gibt es eigentlich überall


----------



## echbp (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab mich in machtum (glaub es heißt so) hingesetzt da es mir dort ruhiger schien doch bereits 7 meter vor dem ufer wurde mein 60 gramm blei weggetrieben...


----------



## Eric1987 (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

darfst halt nich im strom fischen... musst dann in so buhnen oder schiffsanleger fischen


----------



## **bass** (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute, 

@luke dusk, wenn du aus bettembourg kommst kennt mann sich villeicht, bin ursprünglich von kayl, und meine zukünftige ist aus bettembourg...

aber zurück zum thema, dies ist nicht nur dir so passiert hatte das auch bereits an verschiedenen stellen mit den zandern... wo es da dann noch schlimmer ist denn dort wird dann abgeknüppelt bis keine mehr da sind... aber dann muss mann halt andere stellen finden, oder früher da sein als der andere ; )  aber vom verhalten her ist das schon sch....  vor allem bei den karpfen, da mann da ja eh einfach nur eine stelle anfüttern muss und früher oder später kommen sie eh vorbei...

kann dir nur raten es mit ihm zu klären wobei ich mir aber denke dass das nichts bringt... ist ja fein wenn jemand für den anderen anfüttert... ich würd sagen mach diese saison noch mit und nächstes jahr suchst du dir nen anderen platz...


----------



## **bass** (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mosel ist aber vom wasserstand in ordnung ein bisschen mehr strömung ist schon aber auch nicht so doll, wie gesagt ruhigere bereiche aussuchen, oder, und an den strömungskanten angeln, die zander stehen nähmlich viel näher als mann denkt, wenn ein bisschen strömung herrscht... 
noch keiner zander in der dunkelheit gefangen? müsste gleich wieder losgehen...

wenn ich danach zeit habe post ich mal ein paar fische, gibt ja fast keine bilder mehr hier...


----------



## luke_dusk (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass:

bin auch noch nicht so lange in bettembourg, aber wir haben uns schon an der mosel begegnet, letztes jahr anfang der saison beim Hein. du warst dort beim spinnern und hast mir erzählt dass du einen guten auftakt der saison hattest an dieser stelle.. dan sagtest du mir noch dass du hier auf der seite Bass bist..

aber zum eigentlichen thema, das hat auch keinen sinn wenn ich früher am platz bin der setzt sich eh nebendran und macht so als wäre das normal, wäre mir auch egal und würd mir auch sofort einen anderen angelplatz suchen wenn ich diesen jetzt nicht seit 3 jahren aufbaue und pflege. ich kenne dort jeden zentimeter am grund weiss wo ich auswerfen muss wo die hänger sind etc.. um wieder einen platz so kennenzulernen das dauert mehr als nur eine woche. 
und genau wie du sagst wenn der sich woanders setzen würde und füttern würde würde der auch irgendwann fangen. 

hatte auch schon andere stellen die vom ufer aus super aussahen und wo auch karpfen waren nach einigen wochen füttern, nur sind dan auch oft hindernisse im wasser.. hab mir diese eine stelle schon nicht aus zufal so lange "warm gehalten" und dan kommt da so einer daher und schmarotzt. 

habs ihm erklärt ein freund von mir hats auch schon versucht aber der wills ja einfach nicht begreiffen. er bedankt sich ja sogar noch für meine mühe mit dem anfüttern. und behauptet er würde auch gut fangen, klar fängt er wenn er sich nach neben eine stelle setzt die dieses jahr seit mai angefüttert wird.
sowas sind doch keine angler, die sollen sich was schämen!!!
wenn ich ihn heut abend auf "seiner" stelle begegne versuch ich noch noch mal mit ihm zu sprechen weiss aber schon was dabei rauskommen wird.


----------



## **bass** (30. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
werde in ner stunde noch ein bisschen die gummis schwingen, wasserbillig und im merterter kessel... geht auch noch jemand dahin?


----------



## luke_dusk (31. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab den angler gestern nochmal versucht anzusprechen und ihm zu erklären dass er sich 200meter weiter oberhalb einnisten soll.. Ohne erfolg, das ganze artete derart aus.. er wollte einfach nicht mit sich reden lassen behauptete wou geschrieben sei dass die mosel mir gehört.. dan sagete er noh dass der normale abstand 5meter seien und wenn er ja schon 20meter machen würde sollte ich doch froh sein.
dan sprach ich ihn noch darauf an dass wenn er ein guter karpfenangler sein will, wenigstens eine abhackmatte benutzen solle, und nicht die fische hier auf die steine in den dreck werfen solle.. darauf hin behauptete er ich solle mich um meine probleme kümmern, es könne ja auch sein dass er die karpfen essen würde.. also so einen sch.. hab ich noch nie gehört. danach gings los dass ich ihm drohen würde und dan brach ich das gespräch ab.. 

20min später kamen seine kumpels mit ungefähr 150sachen durch den ort gerast legten eine vollbremsung hin und ranten zu ihrem "schützling" hinunter um ihn vor dem bösen karpfenangler zu beschützen der ihn von seinem platz vertreiben wollte..

Total ASI so was oder?

naja werd den wohl oder übel dort ertragen müssen einsehen wird der wohl kaum etwas.


----------



## bflow (31. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@luke dusk

ich will hier sicher niemanden zur gewalt anstiften aber so einem kerl dem würd ich aber wohl oder übel eins auf die rübe hauen!!! aber lass nur, meistens haben gerade diese schmarotzer nach einiger zeit keine lust mehr auf die erkämpfte stelle und ziehen weiter! ich drück dir die daumen!


----------



## luke_dusk (31. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



bflow schrieb:


> @luke dusk
> 
> ich will hier sicher niemanden zur gewalt anstiften aber so einem kerl dem würd ich aber wohl oder übel eins auf die rübe hauen!!! aber lass nur, meistens haben gerade diese schmarotzer nach einiger zeit keine lust mehr auf die erkämpfte stelle und ziehen weiter! ich drück dir die daumen!


 

danke bflow

denke mir das gleiche, der war ja schon mal vor ungefähr 2 monaten da, damals hat er 2 wochen geangelt und war dan wieder bis letzte woche verschwunden. wenn der nichts fängt wird er weiterziehen und andere nerven. aber mal davon abgesehen, so einem müsste man das angeln verbieten, solche leute machen uns seriösen anglern einen schlechten namen, und wegen solchen leuten fange ich immer wieder karpfen mit wunden, weil sie warscheinlich von solchen idioten in den dreck geworfen wurden.. falls sie nicht gegessen werden. #d
dazu kommt noch dass seine montage derart schlecht ist, von den ruten nicht zu sprechen, dass warscheinlich der erste anständige fisch der ihm an den haken geht, leider mit ner ganzen montage und einigen metern schnur umherschwimmen wird da sein materiel eh nicht stand hällt. also bedauer die fische die er fängt  so oder so, etnweder müssen die nachher mit der montage umherschwimmen, oder falls er die rausbekommt werden sie auf die steine geworfen und entweder mit wunden zurückgeworfen oder eben, wie er sagt, gegessen.. was ich ihn allerdings nicht glaube, der setzt die meinermeinung nach verletzt zurück.

naja wie bflow sagt da muss man sich schon zusammen nehmen um solchen leuten nicht mal kräftig..... #q


----------



## Eric1987 (31. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin moin

hab da mal ne frage

darf man in mertert im hafen angln vorne auf der spitze in richtung hafenbecken???

hab schon mehrere gefragt die ich am wasser getroffen haben und unterschiedliche meinungen dazu gehört

deshalb wollte ich hier nochmal nachfrage ob einer es 100% weiß, denn auch die fischereibestimmung ist da nicht so verständlich ob man darf oder nicht

gruß eric


----------



## Carp_fisher (31. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



luke_dusk schrieb:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hi
> ...


----------



## Eric1987 (31. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so geh nochmal ans wasser denk mal wasserbillig vllt trifft man sich

gruß


----------



## luke_dusk (31. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Carp_fisher schrieb:


> luke_dusk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## **bass** (31. August 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@luke dusk,

wäre genau mein ratschlag... wenn du einfache diese saison noch ein paar fangen willst schau dir mal bech kleinmacher an, etwa 1km unterhalb wo wir uns mal getroffen haben... da hab ich letztens einen mit der rückflosse gehackt, und schon etliche an die stippe bekommen... um diese saison fertig zu machen glaub ich sitzt du da nicht unbedingt falsch... vor allem in der dämmerung geht's los auf etwa 10m vom ufer... hast dort auch ungefähr 4m wasser...


----------



## luke_dusk (1. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass..
hab mir gestern schon ne stelle ausgesucht und mit füttern begonnen.
fang aber jetzt nicht hier an reklame zu machen wo, sonst gehts mir wieder so wie bei meiner jetzigen stelle. aber die strecke die du beschrieben hast ist schon in meiner engerer auswahl, denke dass man an der mosel überall karpfen fängt oder fast überall, solange man seinen platz vorbereitet, das problem ist nicht die karpfen zu finden, sondern eine stelle zu finden an der du nicht bei jedem boot einen hänger hast.. 

gestern war der schmarotzer nicht da, an seiner stelle kam aber ein freund von ihm, hab den auch angesprochen und der hat mir gesagt dass die beiden erst seit 3 monaten auf karpfen angeln, hab dan nochmal versucht ihm zu erklären dass sie sich ja dann nicht unbedingt 20meter neben mich setzen müssen, aber auch ohne chance. er behaupotet genau wie der andere dass 20meter genug sind und dass sie mal vor einigen jahren dort brassen und döbel gefangen haben und deshalb diese stelle ausgesucht hätten.. absolut keine einsicht.
naja da ist absolut nichts zu machen, alles was der eine mir gestern erzählt hat hat der andere gestern bestritten.. da was keiner was der andere sagt. er hat allerdings versichert dass sie keine karpfen essen aber auch keine abhakmatte haben aber das würde den fischen eh nichts anhaben wenn die mal in der wiese landen!
die sind auf der uni und haben noch bis ende september frei und so lange wollen die auch an der stelle bleiben hat der mir gesagt. 
naja was soll man da noch sagen, die wörter respekt und manieren kennen die beiden wohl nicht.


----------



## Ronacts (2. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs

heute Abend jemand am Start?

ich bin gegen 19,00 Uhr in WB also wer Lust hat mitzukommen.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bflow (2. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich komm vllt vorbei!


----------



## Eric1987 (2. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich komm uch!!!


----------



## Eric1987 (2. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sonst fangen ma ja nix#h#h


----------



## Ronacts (2. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der war gut |supergri


----------



## kostjagarnix (2. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich würde einfach mal einen Kontrolleur anrufen. Der soll die mal nach den Scheinen fragen. Auch kann er die Montage kontrollieren (ist mir zumindest schon passiert). Wenn die keinen Schein haben oder nicht waidgerecht angeln, kann man die Wasserschutzpolizei hinzurufen. Dann verlieren die schon schnell die Lust.
An meiner Stelle sitzen öfters "schlecht Deutschsprechende Mitbürger" die Ihr zeugs schnell einpacken, wenn ich das Gespräch auf Schein und Kontrolle bringe .-)

Bin schon 2 Monate eine Stelle an der Mosel mit Mais, Pellets, Partikel, Boilies am anfüttern und bekomme keine Karpfen hin :-(  Ist nicht einfach, die Karpfen an eine Stelle zu gewöhnen. Gerade an der Mosel in meiner Region (Trier-Kenn-Schweich-Longuich-Fell-Riol)
Dafür gehts dieses Wochenende gezielt an einen netten See mit Superbestand......


----------



## Carp_fisher (2. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi
2 Monate??
Wow das ist echt ein Hammer ,was läuft denn da Schief???????

Gruss CF


----------



## bflow (2. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sry jungs ich habs doch nicht geschafft! Beim nächsten mal hoffentlich!


----------



## luke_dusk (3. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@kostjagarnix

nach 2 monaten füttern müsstest du aber so langsam fangen, aber hab auch die erfahrung gemacht dass es an der (luxemburgischen) mosel einige stellen gibt wo einfach keine karpfen sind da kannst du dich dumm und dämlich füttern und wirst nix fangen. versuchs sonst mal an einer anderen stelle. 

wieviel fütters du? und wie oft? und welche uhrzeiten angelst du?
momentan gehn die karpfen eh nicht besonders, die ganze (karpfen)saison an der mosel lief bis jetzt nicht sehr gut, aber kann jetzt auch nicht behaupten dass ich gar nix gefangen habe, da gebs eine woche da hatte ich jeden tag einen fisch, zwar keine riesen biester, der grösste hatte nur 17 kg.. aber es gab auch ne zeit da lief 3 wochen gar nix..


----------



## Carp_fisher (3. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

""""""Luke_dusk
wieviel fütters du? und wie oft? und welche uhrzeiten angelst du?"""""


So direkt wollte ich nicht fragen|supergri.

Aber du hast recht mit dem was du sagst.

30+ Fische sind doch ganz OK,auch wenn in Mosel noch andere Kaliber schwimmen|rolleyes.

Gruss CF


----------



## Eric1987 (3. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ flo 

passiert^^

hatten 2 barsche und nen wels

gruß


----------



## Eric1987 (3. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute was haltet ihr von nem coltminnow von illex in ablette


----------



## Ronacts (3. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> @ flo
> 
> passiert^^
> 
> ...


 
*Du* hattest 2 Barsche und den Wels ;+


----------



## Eric1987 (3. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> *Du* hattest 2 Barsche und den Wels ;+



WIR#h#:


----------



## luke_dusk (3. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

carp_fisher
hab das jetzt nicht gefragt weil ich's für mich benutzen will.  aber beim karpfenangeln an der mosel kenn ich mich zimlich gut aus, und wenn der 2 monate füttert ohne zu fangen macht der wohl irgendwas falsch.. deshalb hab ich gefragt. helfe gerne wenn ich kann.


----------



## kostjagarnix (3. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

füttere ca. alle 2 Tage ca. 3-4 kg insgesamt. Hauptsächlich Mais (am günstigsten weil er mich nix kostet |supergri), dann sind immer eine Handvoll Boilies und Frolic dabei, ab und an Kichererbsen und Pellets. Versuche durch die Mischung etwas variabel zu sein, und die Fische an verschiedene Futter zu gewöhnen. Da ich an der Stelle nicht nur auf Karpfen angle, bekomme ich so auch Friedfische angelockt. Diese (hauptsächlich Rotaugen und Brassen) sind auch immer reichlich vorhanden. Hauptsächlich gehe ich Feedern, aber das ein oder andere Wochenende wird gezielt nur auf Karpfen geangelt. Meistens Mais an dem einen Haar und Boilies am anderen. Kollege mit Popup und Pellet. Also die Speisekarte ist schon reichlich gedeckt.......
Stelle ist schön ausgelotet. Ca. 4 m vom Ufer eine Kante. Liegt in einer leichten Kurve. Manchmal schöne Gegenströmung. 
Bin auf jedenfall Ortsgebunden und werde an dieser Stelle die nächste zeit weiter ansitzen. Es muss ja nicht immer an der Rute krachen, das drumherum muss auch stimmen !!! Kollegen mit einem Bierchen, Grill und schönes Wasser und vor allem RUHE. Angeln ist für mich abspannen pur. Obwohl sich meine Frau immer fragt, warum ich Kilo weise reinwerfe und nicht immer kiloweise rausziehe #q  Aber macht schon Spass auf dem eigenen Grundstück direkt am Wasser..........
Heute geht es ausnahmsweise an einen See extra nur auf Karpfen....Bis Sonntag


----------



## **bass** (6. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
bin zwar kein karpfen profi aber ne handvoll pellets und boillies wird nicht genügen da muss du schon mehr reinschmeissen, und wenn du jetzt auch noch weichen mais benutzt dann haben warscheinlich die brassen und rotaugen schon alles weggefuttert ehe die karpfen am platz sind...
die besten erfolge werden bei uns auf jedenfall mit hartmais erzielt jeden tag schön 2-3kilo rein und nach zwei wochen sollten sie eigentlich schon am platz sein... kenn da ein paar die fangen regelmässig ihre 20kilo biester genau so...  hab letztens auch schon so einige ranbekommen, scheinen im moment erst so gegen abend aktiv zu werden...


----------



## kostjagarnix (6. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Füttern ihr den Hartmais direkt aus dem Sack? Ich lass ihn immer 4-5 Tage in einem Eimer mit Wasser quellen. Manchmal eine gute Handvoll Zucker mit dabei und Deckel drauf.....

Dieses Wochende ein paar nette Schuppis an einem Privatsee im Umkreis von Trier gelandet   Die dicksten leider nicht rausbekommen. Haben sich ziemlich schnell auf der Flucht in Unterwasser Hindernisse verkrochen... keine Chance mehr gehabt. Einen großen nach 20 minuten dadurch auch verloren. Sind Kaliber von 30-40 Pfund vorhanden, aber sehr schwer zu überlisten......


----------



## **bass** (6. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

quellen lassen oder kurz aufkochen, aber 5 tage find ich schon lange, ist er dann nicht schon zu weich? villeicht ist das ein problem? (ausser der füttermenge)


----------



## Eric1987 (6. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo

heute jemand am start?

werde heute ansitz machen an der mündung....

vllt trifft man sich

gruß


----------



## luke_dusk (6. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kostjagarnix,

1Tag einweichen, dan aufkochen lassen und 15minuten stehen lassen danach abschütten sonst wird er klebrig.
zucker oder sonst was zugeben hab ich auch schon alles versucht glaub aber kaum dass das einen grossen unterschied macht, also das ist jetzt meine persönliche meinung.


----------



## kostjagarnix (6. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

habe halt früher die besten Erfahrungen mit Mais gemacht, wenn er schon leicht am gären/stinken war..... 
Ansonsten im Eimer vor sich hin quellen lassen, hat sich immer am längsten gehalten. Ist halt ein ganz schöner Aufwand alle 3 Tage 5 - 10 kg zu kochen... Gibt Mecker |supergri


----------



## Carp_fisher (7. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@luke_dusk;


Na wie läuft es an der Mosel mit dem Carps??

Gruss CF


----------



## luke_dusk (8. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Saison läuft einfach nur beschissen!
Schlechtestes Jahr seit langem, momentan fressen die Döbel mir die Boilies weg ehe die Karpfen überhaupt am Platz sind, und auch wenn keine Plagegeister da sind gehen die Carps nicht besonders gut. Dazu hatte ich noch Probleme mit 2 Anglern die sich 20meter über mir eingenistet haben und mir die Fische wegfangen wollten.. Vorgestern sind wieder welche aufgetaucht die es an unserer strecke versuchen wollen..  
gebe jedenfals nicht auf, aber irgendwie nimmt das ganze so langsam ausmasse an die dan doch schon etwas erbärmlich sind, habe fast den eindruck jeder will zur zeit einen karpfen fangen und zwar am besten alle auf der strecke zwischen mir und dem freund mit dem ich angle.. 
aber mal davon abgesehn die carps gehen nicht besonders gut um nicht zu sagen fast gar nicht.


----------



## Carp_fisher (8. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Luke_Dusk

Hab mich gegen die Mosel entschieden,werde einen anderen Fluss befischen.
NAja die gute Zeit der groß Karpfen kommt ja erst ,welchen Abschnitt der Mosel befischst du denn?

Und wie sieht es mit Schiffen aus ?
Stören die eher oder ist es dir recht wenn ein Kohlekahn etwas leben ins Wasser bringt??

Gruss CF


----------



## Eric1987 (8. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

heute runde spinnfischen an der mündung

will mal was mim rig fangen^^


----------



## luke_dusk (8. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit den Booten ist so eine sache, richtig stören tun die nicht wenn man mit schweren bleien angelt hat man fast keine probleme. Nervt trotzdem wenn alle 30 min ein schubschiff vorbei kommt und man muss die montagen neu in position bringen. 
Es gibt Tage da kommen gleich mehrere, so wie vorgestern da bin ich fast ausgetickt, ging zu wie auf der autobahn, gestern hingegen war es nur ein einziges.. glaub das trägt auch seinen teil zum fangerfolg des abends bei, ob man alle 20min neu auswerfen muss oder nicht. und momentan ist noch ziemlich viel kraut am absterben so dass man sowieso des öfteren die montage rausnehmen muss um sie vom vorbeischwimmenden kraut zu befreien.
trotzdem hab ich oft die erfahrung gemacht dass man gerade in dem moment wo ein schiff vorbeifährt einen biss bekommt, warum das so ist keine ahnung aber es ist halt schon oft so gewesen. 

mit der zeit da hast du recht die kommt erst noch, deshalb will ich ja jetzt auch so langsam mal meine ruhe an meinem futterplatz.. also schmarotzer bitte mal alle gedult verlieren und winterpause einlegen 
der abschnitt ist egal, wenn du anfütterst fängst du (fast) überall  carps.. wenn sie dann mal beissen würden


----------



## Eric1987 (8. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kommt moin einer mit ans wasser???

gruß


----------



## **bass** (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

versteh das echt nicht mit den karpfen, denn zwischen remich un bech kleinmacher werden sehr viele gefangen... die meisten sogar auf maximal 20 meter und da hällt auch das blei am grund wenn ein schlammschläger vorbei kommt... 

ich amüsier mich derzeit prächtig auf softjerks, interressant ist wieviel mann eigentlich auf ein und dem selben platz an barschen momentan fängt, und vor allem sind die grösseren im anmarsch ; ) derzeit fangen auch die zander an räuberischer zu werden jedoch sind noch sehr viele kleine unterwegs... hatte nur das glück mit gilles einen schönen 80ger zu fangen...

nur noch 6 tage, dann geht die jagd des meter hechtes wieder los ; )

mann sieht sich


----------



## chris87 (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey,

wie siehts morgen aus, wird einer von euch auch unterwegs sein?

auf remerschen freu ich mich auch schon wieder ein wenig

gruß Chris


----------



## **bass** (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin noch nicht sicher hängt bei mir (wie immer) von der arbeit ab kann villeicht kurzfristig ab 3 uhr bis 7 was machen... wo ist dennn wer unterwegs?


----------



## luke_dusk (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aber soooo viele Karpfenangler sitzen doch gar nicht an dieser Strecke. Bin täglich an der Mosel und weiss aber ungefähr wo die Karpfenangler sitzen. Weiss jetz nur von einem/zwei die oberhalb Remich gegenüber der alten Eispiste sitzten. Soweit ich weiss sind das Gemeindearbeiter die die Fische dan in einen Teich  nahe dem schwimmbad setzen .. naja auch wieder so ne Sache.....

Die neue Stelle die ich seit 2 wochen anfüttere liegt allerdings auch auf dieser Strecke, zwar noch weiter oberhalb Bechmacher, werd morgen zum ersten mal dort einen Versuch starten, bin mal gespannt.

Aber wenn jetzt schon so schön Reklame für diese Strecke hier gemacht wird wird's wohl auch nicht lange dauern bis dort die ersten Schmarotzer auftauchen.


----------



## Eric1987 (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich werd wasserbillig mertert und grevenmachern wohl mein glck mim neuem wobbler probieren^^


----------



## Eric1987 (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vllt können ma uns ja mit nen paar mann irgendwo treffen...


----------



## **bass** (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hatte dir ja schonmal erklärt wo... aber hier gibt es recht wenige karpfenangler im forum... und um jetzt gleich paranoia zu bekommen wenn jemand nen tipp gibt, dann wäre spinnfischen wohl eher angebracht ; )
wollte nur mal nen tipp geben wer was draus macht ist mir egal... P.s: dort sitzen auch keine karpfenangler, es sind die anderen die sie an viel zu feines gerät bekommen...

mich interessieren eh die fische mit zähnen ; )
@eric hast du deinen wobbler gefunden ; ) werd aber nicht so hoch rauffahren, sonst hab ich keine zeit mehr zum angeln ; ) würd dir mal vorschlagen den platz gegenüber von da wo wir abends noch angelten zu versuchen (flachwasser) hab da ne menge rausgezogen jedoch auf softjerks...


----------



## Eric1987 (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann auch hochkommen dann komm ich haltz mim zug müsste mich nur einer irgendwo an nem bahnhof einsammeln kommen...


----------



## chris87 (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, 

ich werd wahrscheinlich bei remich mit der feeder versuchen un nebenbei einen köfi auf grund legen..also eher nichts für euch..

war jetzt schon einen knappen monat nicht mehr an der mosel..weiß jemand von euch wie es mit dem weissfisch momentan aussieht? eher schon die rotaugen die beißen oder noch viele brassen?

gruß


----------



## **bass** (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ eric weis noch garnicht ob ich überhaupt die zeit bekomme...
@chris das wär schon eher ne strecke die ich 
kurzfristig ansteuern kann

brassen sind eher selten rotaugen beissen vor allem nah am ufer zwischen den krautinseln, wird aber eher schwierig mit futterkorb, hab einige auf 7m mit der stippe gefangen... brauch ja was für den haken am 15ten ; )


----------



## Eric1987 (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab bis jetzt dieses jahr noch keine einzige brasse gefangen nur rotaugen....

kann aber aucvh am futter liegen...


----------



## chris87 (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

anfang august war ich dreimal mit der feeder an der mosel und konnte nur brassen und barben fangen, kein einziges rotauge..

denke ich werde dann mal keine experimente machen un mich an meinen "wenn nichts geht, hier sind immer ein paar brassen"-platz ortseingang remich verdingen..

für rotaugen würde ich immer einen guten anteil hanf dem futter beimischen!


----------



## **bass** (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

immer schön dunkles futter benutzen und nur kleine kugeln zwischen den krautbänken einschmeissen... ich nehm am liebsten 3000 tanches von sensas, nehm das eigentlich immer...


----------



## luke_dusk (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nix paranoia, aber wenn du wüsstest was ich in den letzten wochen alles mit anderen anglern so erlebt habe würdest du verstehen.. das sind auch alles keine richtigen karpfenangler sondern nur möchtegerns mit viel zu feinem gerät.. 
ich weiss welche strecke du meinst, und ich weiss ja auch dass du nur an raubfischen intressiert bist. 
i


----------



## blacksoul (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin 

@all evtl. bin ich am Samstag mal wieder in Trier und mit paar Kumpels am Wasser vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen.
Wie ist das Wasser momenatn so durch den ganzen Regen?
Bzw. laufen die Fische besser gesagt die Barsche momentan noch so gut wie die letzten paar Wochen?

@Bass welche größen und Formen fischst du momentan an Softjerks? Ich hab auf Softjerks dieses Jahr noch nichts gefangen und Barsche noch nie. 

Gruß dennis


----------



## chris87 (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann morgen doch nicht ans wasser..muss morgen mittag noch zu nem termin und danach lohnt es sich für mich nicht mehr wirklich..

werde dann wohl am samstag mich auf die socken machen!

@ bass: werde es mal probieren, mal schauen ob ich dann noch irgendwo richtig dunkles futter besorgen kann..


----------



## Eric1987 (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so war am wasser

dennis wir hann ja telefoniert....
hatte heute nen barsch auf unsere kleinen softjerks und mehrere bisse auf die großen mit sicherheit döbel...

@ bass


hihiihihihihihii geil....
coltminnow gekauft...
1 wurf biss^^ fetter rapfen...aber zu früh angeschlagen
2 wurf nix
3 wurf nix
4 wurf nix
5 wurf biss.... ne sec gewartet angeschlagen hängt...

62er rapfen 

war nett

dennis sams moin steht 5uhr raus?^^


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Rheinangler´86
Barsche sind noch immer aktiv, kleine Spinner direkt an den Krautbänken, da geht immer was.


----------



## **bass** (10. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ luke, nicht falsch aufnehmen, aber ändern kannst du es eh nicht da muss jeder durch, hab auch schon so manche zanderstelle durch solche sachen aufgegeben....
@rheinangler war gestern für drei stunden und hatte ungefähr zwischen 30 und 40 barsche und ein paar döbel und nen kleinen hecht, also sie gehen gut ; ) im moment ist mein favorit der 4'' whipstik (camo-tackle) fang mit spermaweis an, wenn die bisse nachlassen nehm ich dunkelviolett und dann das ganze wieder von vorne... in der dämmerung hab ich bemerkt dass fluogelb die letzten tage ziemlich gut funzte
@eric siehst du geht doch ; ) wars du dort wo ich dir gesagt habe???


----------



## kostjagarnix (10. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Als dunkles Futter immer zu empfehlen:
http://www.cm-lockstoffe.de/fertigfutter.html

Black Hammer ist auch ein Hammer


----------



## FIREFIGHTERs14 (11. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kennt keiner sich zufälligerweise in Ehnen aus? An und unterhalb der Bacheinmündung sollen angeblich kapitale Raubfische stehen.
Hab mal nen Wels mit Köfi an der Posenangel dort gefangen.Hatte jedoch nur ca.26,27 cm.


----------



## luke_dusk (13. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bass
Dachte immer der Remerschener See, also der grosse geht am 15 auf?
War am samstag da, weil guter wetter war wollte ich noch mal baden gehn.. alles voller angler am grossen see.. Allle die ich beobachtet habe, haben auf fiedfisch geangelt, ausser einem Spinnangler. 2 ältere herren haben massig rotaugen gefangen.
bin mit dem gummiboot und echolot umhergefahren um gute und vor allem krautfreie plätze zum karpfenangeln zu finden.. was allerdings fast unmöglich ist.
jedenfalls scheint der see dieses jahr schon früher auf zu sein.. dachte das würde dich intressieren.


----------



## extremepike (13. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ luke dusk

der grosse see in remerschen bei dem auch der ''Chalet'' steht? :OO


mfG Dani


----------



## luke_dusk (13. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

genau der grosse baggersee eben wo man im sommer schwimmen geht, der zwischen dem chalet und dem fussballfeld


----------



## **bass** (13. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach du sch... sag mir jetz nicht sowas! normalerweise ist er auch erst am 15 auf, kam schon mal vor dass er am 14 auf war wenn schlechtes wetter war aber so früh nie... die alte macht halt ihre eigenen regeln...  dann muss ich jetzt mal schnell umdenken hab sogar extra urlaub genommen für den 15ten...


----------



## luke_dusk (13. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also weiss jetzt nicht wie lang der schon auf ist aber ab letzten samsteg auf jeden fall, habs mit eigenen augen gesehn. 
da waren wenigstens 6 leute am angeln.


----------



## extremepike (13. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oh man... hätte ich das gewusst wäre ich schon gegangen aber konnt mich ja nicht organisieren...

mfG Dani


----------



## Ronacts (13. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Jungs

ich habe auch gehört das der See schon auf ist, zumindest angelt ein Kollege von mir schon über eine Woche da.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Dukas21 (14. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Leute #h
Noch ein Mitglied im Bereich , Angeln in Luxemburg, :q

War Vorgester noch an der Sauer und konnt 1 Schuppi ( 10 kg )und ein Spiegler (8 kg ) überlisten .
Letzte Woche waren es 2 Schuppis (7 und 14.5 kg ( persöhnlicher Rekord :vik: ) )
Fotos kommen im Laufe der nächsten Tage , leider hab ich nur Fotos vom 14.5 ler und 8er , bei den anderen hatte ich mal Fotoapparat nicht dabai und mal kein Akku #q

Gruß,
Dukas


----------



## Eric1987 (17. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

juhuu erster dicker zander 68....


----------



## Ronacts (19. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab ne schöne Nullnummer heut morgen hingelegt 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## majorfrankburns (20. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Bekommt man die Angelscheine für den Weiher in Remerschen
eigentlich auch direkt vor ort oder wo genau muß ich da hin???

MFG Majorfrankburns


----------



## Eric1987 (21. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist heute wer am wasser?


----------



## Ronacts (21. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nöö morgen vielleicht


----------



## Eric1987 (21. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ei dann sag mir bescheid per pn

gruß


----------



## Eric1987 (27. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm ziemlich ruhig hier


----------



## **bass** (27. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

find ich auch ; ) nix gefangen?

konnte einige hechte und barsche am baggersee verhaften, der meter hecht lässt aber auf sich warten ; )


----------



## Eric1987 (27. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schon meinen ersten dicken zander und einige döbel mehrere hechtatacken in der sauer und den ein oder anderen rapfen bin heute abend auch nochmal am wasser


----------



## Eric1987 (30. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hatten jetzt in den letzten 2 abenden 6 zander aber relatiev kleine....

konnt auch endlich mal einen auf gummi fangen


----------



## Ronacts (30. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann mal Petri

ich komme einfach nicht mehr los:c
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sind die ketten zu eng...??

naja bei dem wetter ist es eh kein genuss zu fischen


----------



## luke_dusk (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist ruhig geworden hier.. 
alle schon im Winterschlaf? 
die Fische sind allerdings noch munter, hier ein Foto von gestern Abend..
17.3 kg


----------



## Ronacts (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo hast du den denn gefangen? |rolleyes

Nee war ein Scherz- dickes Petri  für dich 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

würde mich auch interessieren^^

ne dickes petri

gruß


----------



## extremepike (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute war heut auch mal wieder auf der Mosel unterwegs und hab ein Barsch gefangen +/- 25 cm und 3 Hechte gefangen waren aber kleinerer  der grösste war 52cm..

mfG Dani


----------



## **bass** (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zu euren fängen!
@ luke dusk: und? am neuen platz gefangen? wurden jetzt auch ein paar schöne am baggersee gefangen aber nur bei nacht bis 36 pfund...

hab heute morgen ''leider'' knapp den meter verfehlt, aber mit 96cm ein sehr schönes vieh!


----------



## Schleienschosch (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zu den schönen fischen!
wollte diese woche mal an die sauer, wie ist denn der hechtbestand da? denke mal werd einfach von wasserbillig an hochmarschieren beim spinnen 

weiterhin noch viel spaß am wasser


----------



## Eric1987 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hatte nen paar bisse auf softjerk aber brauchst keine großen erwarten wenn de überhaupt einen ans band bekommst


sind nicht viele da

vereinzelt kleine


----------



## Schleienschosch (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

klingt ja nicht so gut 
was beangelt ihr denn in der sauer vorwiegend. muss noch mal weg von den dauner maaren


----------



## extremepike (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist ja aber schon ein grosser bass 

mfG Dani


----------



## eifler77 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo da draußen an alle

Bin zwar nicht ganz neu hier,aber neu in dieser Region.
Wir kommen aus Kall,Kreis Euskirchen.
Wir das sind meine Frau,meine Tochter,meine wenigkeit,und unsere beiden Huskys.
Da wie alle drei gerne angeln,und auch alle den Schein haben,lag es nun nah,das wir uns nach Holland einen Campingplatz in Deutschland suchen,und sind auch fündig geworeden.
Sind in 1-2 Wochen als Dauercamper in Metzdorf anzutreffen.
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h
Ich fände es schön und hilfreich wenn sich jemand opfern würde mich dort quasi " ein wenig einzuführen".
Wenn jemand interesse hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar.
P.S bin eigendlich Allround Angler,gelegentlich mal Spinnfischen.

gruß aus der Voreifel
                             Dirk


----------



## Eric1987 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Giorgio1505 schrieb:


> klingt ja nicht so gut
> was beangelt ihr denn in der sauer vorwiegend. muss noch mal weg von den dauner maaren




also im unterem teil der sauer döbel und rapfen abundan auch mal nen schöner barsch dabei


----------



## Eric1987 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



eifler77 schrieb:


> Hallo da draußen an alle
> 
> Bin zwar nicht ganz neu hier,aber neu in dieser Region.
> Wir kommen aus Kall,Kreis Euskirchen.
> ...



naja ne Einweisung ist wohl nen bissel stramm...
an der sauer bei metzdorf kann man schön fischen

auf grund mit maden oder wurm
mit futterkorb
oder halt spinnfischen
posenangeln geht auch super

karpfen gibt es dort auch
viele döbel
vereinzelt barben und forellen
halt alles was schwimmen kann^^


wenn man ein bissel was vom angeln versteht fängt man da schon seine fische...
Also wünsch dir da schöne ferien und nen schönen fang


gruß


----------



## eifler77 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
Ja ich danke dir,wir machen da nicht nur 1-2 Wochen Urlaub.Unser Wohnwagen steht dann das ganze Jahr da.
Und es soll sozusagen mein 2 tes Angelrevier werden,neben dem Rursee.
Also quasi sozusagen meine 2 Angelheimat.
Aber bei euch gibt es soviele Flüsse und Seen,da weiß mann garnicht wo man anfangen soll,abgesehen von der Sauer die am platz vorbeiführt.

gruß Dirk


----------



## luke_dusk (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass

klar neue stellen..

hab das mit dem baggersee gehört, wusste aber nicht so recht op ichs glauben soll, also mit nachtangeln, die "alte" kontrolliert das ja sicher nicht bei nacht aber kommt den sonst keiner? so ganz legal ist das über nacht ja bestimmt nicht, oder?
und der ganze see ist doch voller algen wird wohl schwirig die montagen sauber abzulegen. 
hab zwar letztens 2 krautfreie stellen gesehen aber das war sehr nahe am ufer, aber wenn die eh nur bei nacht beissen ist das ja kein problem.

du weisst ja besser bescheit wenns um den see geht angeln die weiter raus oder auch am ufer?


----------



## **bass** (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
also es gibt tatsächlich ein paar sehr saubere stellen, vorallem bei der insel... dort ist es aber nur 1,5m tief... kann bei sonnenschein aber recht interressant sein...
also ich weis dass einer von denen recht nahe etwa 20m gleich vor ner kante angelt, jedoch sind ihm die schleien dann doch etwas lässtigdeswegen angelt der mit richtig fetten boillies...
hab im see auch zwei bojen entdeckt (plastikflaschen) auf etwa 80 und 100m kann dir aber nicht sagen ob das von karpfenanglern ist und ob es dort krautfrei ist...

@eiffler: wie eric sagt fische wirst du dort finden, als standart um überhaupt fische zu fangen gilt, futterkorb oder mit pose an der strömungskante, wenn bei dir dort villeicht über 1m tief ist würd ich auch den regenwurm an der grundmontage probieren, und für döbel einfach ne traube oder ne kirsche an der freien leine anbieten, bis die rute sich krümmt ; )
geht eigentlich recht gut ; )


----------



## **bass** (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.s. nachtangeln ist verboten,es gelten die regeln wie an der mosel....

die alte wirst du aber kaum begegnen, weis nicht wie es mit zoll oder förster aussieht... hab noch nie jemand begegnet


----------



## luke_dusk (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war letztens mit dem boot ne runde èber den see an der insel hab ich auch eine schöne stelle gesehen, wie du sagst ohne kraut. das wird dan wohl die stelle sein von der du redest.
dan ist noch eine an dem ersten steg wenn du von chalet her kommst, dort steht auch der aussichtsposten vom bademeister, schöne kante ist auch direkt am ufer, dort könnte ich mir vorstellen zu angeln aber dort werden auch schleien gefangen..
douane wird wohl kaum kontrolieren ist ja gemeindebesitz, wenn dan die alte oder der gemeinde förster wenn die so was haben in remerschen. 
vor einiger zeit wars doch mal so dass keiner einen schein genommen hat bis die alte vorbei kam, wie siehts jetzt aus mit dem "neuen" chalet? nimmt man einen schein oder wartet man ab?


----------



## extremepike (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Letztens wo ich am baggerweiher war bin ich so gegen 7 uHr morgens angekommen und die alte ist sofort mit seinem peugeot angerast gekommen. Wir haten gerade erst die Angeln aus dem Auto da fragte sie schon '' habt ihr einen schein'' >.< Warte ab wenn sie kommt dann bezahlst du wenn nicht dann halt nicht 

mfG Dani


----------



## **bass** (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn sie kommt bezahlst du, wenn nicht angelst du so...
kannst aber nen jahresschein auf der gemeinde machen


----------



## chris87 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,

weiß einer von euch wie es momentan mit den barben in der mosel aussieht?wurden noch welche gefangen oder ist momentan eher sendepause angesagt?
hab mir diese woche ne neue heavy feeder gekauft und würde die gerne mal testen

gruß chris


----------



## Eric1987 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in der sauer wirste mehr glück haben auf barben....

in der mosel musste se halt finden... in der sauer gibts einfach mehr auf die fläsche gesehn...


----------



## chris87 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war bisher noch nie in der sauer fischen gewesen..in der mosel wüsste ich zumindest wo ich es probieren könnte|supergri


----------



## Ronacts (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs
ich war gestern Abend noch in Vianden am See mit einem Kumpel angeln und folgendes ist passiert.
Wir haben mit kleinen Köderfischen (Döbel) auf Grund geangelt.
Das komische war egal wie lange die Köderfische im Wasser waren, ob 5 Minuten oder 1/2 Stunde, es fehlten immer die Schwanzflosse beim aus dem Wasser holen.#d
Bei einigen war der Bauch auch geöffnet.
Was kann das gewesen sein, von Bissen war nichts zu spüren???????

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn leben ka wenn tot
mit sicherheit flusskrebse


----------



## luke_dusk (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chris87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß einer von euch wie es momentan mit den barben in der mosel aussieht?wurden noch welche gefangen oder ist momentan eher sendepause angesagt?
> hab mir diese woche ne neue heavy feeder gekauft und würde die gerne mal testen
> ...


 
also kenn mich mit barben nicht so aus aber ein arbeitskollege wiegt öfters die fische bei wettkämpfen und der erzählt so manches.
Da gibt es das sogenannte "barwen-lach" in Mertert.
das muss genau vor einem etwas rundlichem haus sein was zwischen mertert und wasserbillig steht. etwas oberhalb vom fussballfeld.
Dort werden antscheinent massenweise barben und barsche gefangen.


----------



## Ronacts (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> wenn leben ka wenn tot
> mit sicherheit flusskrebse


 
die waren lebend 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## chris87 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ luke_dusk: danke für den Tip!!

wer ist denn alles am samstag unterwegs von euch? vllt trifft man sich..#h


----------



## **bass** (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
@ronny, das sind die flusskrebse, wenn dort viele sind häng so einen ran ; )
hab das ganze wochenende ausschliesslich mit flusskrebsimitaten geangelt, und mit 7 hechten über 70 und einigen guten barschen schenkt mann den dinger immer mehr vertrauen ; )


----------



## Ronacts (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Mike

kannst du mir welche empfehlen ?
Fischst du die am Jigkopf oder Dropshot?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.camo-tackle.de/gummikreb....html?osCsid=eebdf59dfe23a4ad7b8b090bb6b5a529


----------



## **bass** (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dropshot, ganz gut sind die bug ants und craw assasins von camo und eigentlich alles was ziemlich naturgetreu an flusskrebse rankommt...


----------



## bream94 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hm ich mische mich mal ein....
ich frage mich immer wozu zum teufel diese Krebsimitationen sind? Die antwort ist Drop Shot.... Kann ich die auch ganz normal wie ein gufi durch et wasser ziehen?Und fangen die in der Mosel gut?
mfg
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Eric1987 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kannst die dinger auch super am rig fischen...wenn du serichtig führst wirbeln se auch dreck auf wie echte krebse... ist auch super für barsch und zander

gruß


----------



## chris87 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey!

Wollte mal fragen, ob Intreresse an einem AB-Forumstreffen besteht?

Im letzten Jahr hatten wir uns ja in Remerschen getroffen. Könnte man dieses Jahr wiederholen..zumal die Zeit ja jetzt doch etwas drängt!

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MoselBarbe (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

finde ich gut. wäre dabei. wie ich sehe sind viele von der mosel hier. dann könnte man sich doch da irgendwo treffen.


----------



## Ronacts (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hatte so ein treffen schon paar mal versucht anzusprechen, aber scheint kein Interesse zu bestehen#c

ich wäre dabei

Gruß Ronny


----------



## extremepike (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich wäre auch dabei  

mfG Dani


----------



## blacksoul (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jopp würde mich auch ziemlich sicher mit eintragen#6

@Bass hier mal der Hecht von dem ich dir erzählt hab

@all der Hecht im Maul hat 91cm der leicht größere:q 1,42m mit 24,95kg


----------



## Eric1987 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dito auch dabei


----------



## chris87 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das lässt sich doch mal an..wir müssen ja nicht mit zwanzig mann da stehen. Ist ja einfach nur, das man sich mal trifft und kennenlernt usw.

müssten mann nur noch ein termin finden..am besten denke ich wäre ein samstag geeignet, zumindest bei mir

Wie wäre es denn mit 30.10.?


----------



## extremepike (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei mir gehts Samstags nie :S 

mfG Dani


----------



## blacksoul (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also Samstag find ich prinzipiell gut allderdings meißtens nur jeden 2 da ich sonst zuhause bin nähe Kaiserslautern und genau am 30.10 bin ich nicht hier Also die Woche drauf müsste gehen unter der Woche is es eigentlich fast immer schlecht weil ich meißt Vorlesungen oder Labore habe.


----------



## Eric1987 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei mir geht sams und son auch nie


----------



## chris87 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vllt schreibt ihr mal eure wunschtermine und dann schauen wir mal wo es am besten passt..wochenends wäre insofern gut, weil sich dann keiner urlaub nehmen müsste (zumindest ich#t)


----------



## Ronacts (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Jungs

war gerade noch in Wasserbillig für ne halbe Stunde angeln.
3 Barsche - endlich mal auf Gummi was gefangen 
Der 30.10 wär Okay aber auch ein anderer tag

@bflow- lebst du noch?, wir waren noch nicht zusammen los dieses Jahr

gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@rheinangler, gefällt mir! der 90ger sieht wirklich aus wie ne kleine flöte ; )


----------



## blacksoul (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|supergri 

Bei mir würde es eher die Woche drauf am Wochenende gehen.


----------



## Skalar1967 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi, hab wieder Angefangen zu Angeln. War früher immer zwischen Wellen und Temmels Feedern gewesen.
Und auch vor kurzem hab ich dort noch mit Maden Barben, Brassen, Rotaugen und Minibarsche gefangen.
Nun suche ich eine gute Stelle, mit gute Stelle meine ich eine Stelle die ich gut mit dem Auto erreichen kann.
da ich leider nich mehr der Fitteste bin.
Ich suche von Perl an die Mosel Abwärts.
Angeln mach ich nach Laune, meistens jedoch Feedern.
Kennt einer da so ne Strecke auch Luxemburgerseite die ich mal Anfahren kann?
Ach ja, wer kennt denn hier in Perl ein Angelgeschäft, wo ich Maden usw. herbekomme?
Danke im vorab.


----------



## luke_dusk (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen,

Hier mal ein paar Fotos der letzten Tage.. wird kalt nachts


----------



## blacksoul (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri schöne Karpfen...

Die letzten Tage ging bei uns fast garnichts gestern paar kleine Barsche heute ein winzling


----------



## **bass** (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zu den karpfen, schöne teile!  fluss oder see?

bau jetzt noch mein gartenhaus fertig, sämtliche palmen sind eingeräumt, nächste woche geht's wieder auf die zander los! müssten ja jetzt eigentlich so langsam an einigen stellen eintreffen ; ) man sieht sich!


----------



## Schleienschosch (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gude,
jemand noch im grenzgewässer unterwegs? 
wollte morgen nochmal mein glück nähe wasserbillig versuchen. bei uns wirds langsam echt schwer ohne boot an die räuber ranzukommen. im rhein ist ja fast kein wasser mehr drin mosel sieht ähnlich aus denk ich? hoffe mal gibt noch paar fischies bei euch zu fangen


----------



## Ronacts (6. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo @all

ich wollte heute Nachmittag nochmal los, sonst noch einer am Start?

Gruß ronny


----------



## blacksoul (6. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin,

also ich wollte gegen nachmittag/abend auch nochmal raus gehen.


Gestern gabs paar barsche und viel zander wobei alle zusammen vlt knapp 2m hatten #d

dennis


----------



## Ronacts (6. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo solls hingehen heut?

Gruß ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (6. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wir denken an wasserbillig....
evt. vllt noch mertert und grevenmachen aber weiter nit

gruß


----------



## Ronacts (6. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wasserbillig ist doch zu seit 1.11. :-(

Gruß ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (6. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja oberhalb von der sperrung aber je nachdem wann wir wech kommen ist auch womedange ne  alternative wo wor hinfahrn...


----------



## Ronacts (6. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so bin wieder da, außer ein paar Barschen und jeder Menge Regen nichts :-(

Gruß ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (6. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wir waren nicht raus hätte sich nicht mehr gelohnt
trotzdem petri


----------



## Ronacts (6. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

es lohnt sich immer

Gruß Ronny


----------



## blacksoul (8. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin war gestern kurz draussen, da ich dann hässlich vom regen überrascht wurde musste ich leider abbrechen konnte kurz vorher noch nen schönen Barsch überlisten.
Heute abend werden wir evtl. nochmal angreifen


----------



## **bass** (8. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dfhdsgh


----------



## **bass** (8. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@rheinangler...

abbrechen wegen regen??? geht ja gar nicht ; )))


----------



## blacksoul (8. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:qstimmt mach ich normal auch nicht aber ich wollte nicht schnell noch die gummi hose anziehen... im sommer macht mir das auch nichts aber bei dieser Jahreszeit mit nassen Klamotten kommt nicht soo gut


----------



## luke_dusk (8. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



gilles schrieb:


> hallo
> kennt jemand von euch den kleinen Weiher neben dem Hafen in Schwebsingen? am Tennisfeld?
> würde mich auf ne rückmeldung freuen.
> 
> gilles


 
da haben die doch jetzt einen Zaun drum rum gebaut..? darf man da noch angeln?

wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Hafen aus, wo darf man dort angeln, an der einfahrtsschneise wird ja immer geangelt ist es nur dort erlaubt oder auch im hafen selbst?


----------



## extremepike (9. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Gilles 
Hi Gilles ich bin öfters da am Hafen , hab letztens docht einen guten Barsch und 4 Hecht gefangen jedoch nur kleine der grösste hatte 63 cm . Bin vllt wieder am Samstag oder jeweils Sonnntag da . 

mfG Dani


----------



## Eric1987 (9. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hochwasser passt doch im moment...


----------



## gilles (9. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie meinst du das? oder bist du ein Scherzkeks?

Meist ist Hochwasser während der Schonzeit. In Holland ist Zander und Hecht nur im April und Mai geschlossen. Hier werden bei Hochwasser viele Hechte und Zander auf überschwemmten Wiesen vom Straßenrand oder Fahradweg aus gefangen. 
Es wurden aber einige große Hechte im Hafen gefangen, vor allem im juni und november. Hast du schon dort geangelt?


----------



## Eric1987 (10. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist heut einer am wasser??


----------



## **bass** (11. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

wäre echt nett wenn hechtplätze (auch wenns nur kleine sind) hier nicht so öffentlich preisgegeben werden, immerhin lesen viele gäste hier mit...
im hafen ist es verboten! nur in der einfahrt darf geangelt werden
der weiher gleich hinterm hafen dort ist angeln verboten, auch wenn immer wieder leute dort angeln... warum sonst wohl ein zaun???


----------



## gilles (11. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo *Bass* ,

Der Zaun wurde erst vor kurzem aufgebaut,eigentlich 
erst seit es zum Campingplatz und Hafen gehört. Demnächst wird dort der Hafen und Camping vergrößert. 
Auf dem Weiher war das angeln aber nie verboten, wir haben schon als Kinder dort geangelt. Ein Verbotsschild stand nie da und einige Angler vom Campingplatz hatten sogar auf der Gemeinde nachgefragt.

Der Weiher war immer voll mit Fischen von Aal, Hecht, Zander bis rotfedern und rotaugen, schleien und brassen. Ich hatte jetzt gut 4 Jahre nicht dort aber letzte woche gleich 2 Hechte und paar Barsche in 2 Stunden. ( immer Catch & Release)
Da der Weiher sowieso verschwinden wird könnte man doch noch mal versuchen herauszufinden ob noch ein größerer Fisch zu fangen ist ?! Was meinst du?

Man hört sich


----------



## **bass** (12. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sind dickere fische drin vor allem wenn das hochwasser dort reinschlägt...
erlaubt war das angeln dort aber offfiziel nie! es wurde lediglich von der gemeinde tolleriert... aber ist ja auch egal es sind immer noch fische drin, leider wurden die zander und  hechte etwas selten da ja doch viele leute dort drin angelten wenn sie in der mosel nichts fingen... ist abe rimmer nen kleinen versuch wert... gibt aber bessere stellen in der umgegend ; )


----------



## gilles (12. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja ich kann mir vorstellen dass viele Fische mitgenommen werden. Also die Feuer- und Müllstellen zeigen auf viele "asoziale" Angler hin die dort geangelt haben. Schade dass nicht jeder Angler die Umgebung des Gewässers sauber hällt und respektiert. So würde auch nichts dagegen sprechen auf einem solchen Weiher "offiziell" angeln zu dürfen

Mir sind auch da einige Stellen bekannt, vielleicht zieht man mal gemeinsam los...
Bis bald


----------



## **bass** (15. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

deswegen ist es auch komisch dass mann überhaupt noch dort angeln darf, bedingung war nämlich dass der weiher sauber bleiben soll! konnte am samstag drei schöne barsche überlisten 2 ü40ger und einer die 40ger knapp verfehlt...

wie siehts denn bei euch aus ist ja i moment nicht einfach mit der braunen suppe...


----------



## blacksoul (15. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin,

war letzten Montag das letzte mal an der Mosel da gabs nix...
Einmal am Rhein gewesen aber nur paar kleine Barsche gefangen sonst brauchte man erst garnicht rausfahren, da es stürmte wie die Sau. 
Wollte diese Woche ab und an angreifen. Mal schauen vlt gibts ja mal wieder was besseres.

@bass petri zu den Barschen auf welche ü40 warte ich noch 

dennis


----------



## Desperados (15. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach mach dir nix draus ich stand 2m neben ihm und konnte auch auf fisch warten


----------



## Eric1987 (15. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hoffe auch das es bald wieder was anständiges gibt..
evt wenn meine 2 neuen stängchen da sind

gruß


----------



## MoselBarbe (16. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Eric1987  was haste dir dann geholt??? Zum Feedern oder Spinnen???   Petri  MoselBarbe


----------



## Eric1987 (16. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

spinnen...... ne pulse und ne skeli
aber feedern habe ich auch seit ne halben ja 2 neue
nächsten sommer gehts dann nochmal verstärkt auf barben...

gruß


----------



## MoselBarbe (16. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Eric1987  dann gib kurz bescheid, wann Du vorhast auf barben zu gehen, dann können wir gerne gemeinsam gehen....   Petri  MoselBarbe


----------



## ZachOry (19. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute,

bin neu hier im Forum, und bin mehr oder weniger darauf gestossen weil ich Infos zu Spots an der Mosel gesucht habe 

Ich angele bisher immer nur am Stausee hier in Luxemburg, aber da ist momentan Flaute (seit einer weile weder einen Fisch gesehen, noch einen an den Haken gekriegt^^). 

So kommt es dass ich mein Glück jetzt mal wo anders probieren will, und so dass ich schon immer mal zur Mosel fahren wollte um zu Angeln habe ich mir heute den Schein geholt... Morgen kanns also los gehn 

  Wo kriegt man detaillierte Infos wie man wo, und mit was Angeln darf? Habe groberes bereits gelesen, wie z.B. dass man nicht an den Schleusentoren angeln darf u.s.w. 

  [FONT=&quot]Vielleicht hat ja jemand was gutes parat was mir und nem Kumpel morgen hilfreich sein kann…! Ihr müsst mir keine Hotspots verraten, aber wenn jemand mir verraten würde wo sich ein Versuch überhaupt lohnt wäre dies schon hilfreich [/FONT]


----------



## Desperados (19. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist dein kumpel zufällig Luc (lucasun) ? falls ja dem haben bass und ich schon eigiges erklärt.
Man kann aber ruhig mal gemeinsam losziehn, hast mich ja schon bei BA gefragt. erwarte dir im moment aber nicht zuviel von der Mosel.
was willste den so wissen ?


----------



## ZachOry (19. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> ist dein kumpel zufällig Luc (lucasun) ? falls ja dem haben bass und ich schon eigiges erklärt.
> Man kann aber ruhig mal gemeinsam losziehn, hast mich ja schon bei BA gefragt. erwarte dir im moment aber nicht zuviel von der Mosel.
> was willste den so wissen ?




Hey, 

nein ist nicht Lucasun   ich habe mich jetzt mal ein bisschen durchgelesen hier. Gute/bekannte Spots sind wohl in Mertert und Wasserbillig... Wir werden morgen dort vorbei schauen. Darf man da überall Angeln oder nur an verschiedenen Stellen? Wie tief ist es durchschnittlich, wie ist der Gewässerboden beschaffen? 

Wir wollens mit DS und Kopytos usw probieren... Mal schaun was dabei raus kommt^^ 

Ich erwarte mir auch nicht viel, aber weniger als am Staussee kann es nicht werden ^^ da ist echt nix mehr am laufen.

Hast du keine Lust morgen mit loszuziehen , als Guide szs ?


----------



## Desperados (19. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na Guid'ing mach ich eh, allerdings weniger, wo fang ich was sondern eher wie fange ich mit DS, softjerks, texas, carolina florida-rig, wacky jerkbaits und vertikal u.s.w (zumindest wie die Rigs geführt werden, das mit dem fangen ist hier in Luxgb so ne sache ;-)
Morgen geht leider nicht, da werde ich wohl in frankreich mit dem boot unterwegs sein und mal kucken ob sich nicht ein paar zander vertikal überreden lassen.


----------



## ZachOry (19. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab verstanden  

In den Häfen darf man ja nicht angeln oder? nur in den Einlässen oder wie siehts aus? Gibt's klar gesetzte Schilder an denen man erkennt wo man angeln darf und wo nicht?


----------



## Desperados (19. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit den Häfen ist's genau so wie du geschrieben hast, nur in den eingangsbereichen. vorsicht, in wasserbillig ist das angeln im moment verboten. auf jedenfall in den "guten" bereichen
ansonsten gibts nicht viel zu sagen bleibt nur zu hoffen das die braune reissende suppe bis samstag ruhiger geworden ist was auf gute fänge hoffen lassen würde


----------



## ZachOry (19. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hast du irgendeine I-Net Adresse wo ich alle nötigen Infos finden kann? Will morgen nicht hinfahren und gleich von irgendwem angemacht werden weil ich was verbotenes tue ^^ Warum ist denn da gesperrt momentan?


----------



## Desperados (19. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na weil da fische gefangen werden.
und das ist kein witz.
jeden winter sammeln sich dort abertausende von rotaugen döbeln und natürlich auch raubfischen (winterruheplatz) 
dies wurde bis letztes jahr von einigen 50-100 nimmersatten kormoranen auf zwei Beinen ausgenutzt um ihre TruhEN mit Fischen zu füllen und teilweise zu verkaufen. 
Das gleiche schauspiel haste in schwebsingen im hafen wo jedes jahr die gleichen 20-30 personnen wenn der Barsch bis eingezogen ist alles mitnehmen was sich am Köder vergreift ob 10cm oder 50cm barsch.
Und um einigen gleich den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, das ganze hat nix mit den oft verpönten OST-europäern zu tun sondern mit ach so kultivierten Luxemburger und teilweise (wasserbillig) deutschen anglern.
Hier noch ein interessanter Link http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/index.html


----------



## Eric1987 (22. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

waren am samstag unterwegs...
unser frühes aufstehen wurde durch eine schöne strecke von 4 rapfen die alles über 60 waren. der Rheinangler hat 3 gefangen(60,65,65)und ch konnte meine pb auf 67 anheben...
gefangen haben wir sie auf colt minnow und jason....

gruß


----------



## ZachOry (23. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi folks,

Wir fahren gleich Richtung Bettemburg zu Frank, noch kurz Material anschaffen und so danach fahren wir zu Mosel, würd sagen dass wir in Mertert anfangen werden ... Mal schaun was der Tag so bringt, bin gespannt

Mfg
Zachory


----------



## **bass** (24. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zu den rapfenfängen... hatte schon längere zeit keinen mehr...


----------



## BlackLions (28. November 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute,

war heute mal wieder 2 Stunden unterwegs,... ab Mertert moselaufwärts.

Ergebniss: 
- einige "kleine" Bisse ohne weitere Verwertung. :c
- 2 Gummis im Kraut versemmelt 

Naja, es kommen auch mal wieder bessere (Beiß)Zeiten. :vik:
Nächste Woche geht´s nochmal los.#6


----------



## saja22 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gehts nur mir so oder ist der Friedfischbestand zurückgegangen in den letzten Jahren?


----------



## Ronacts (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri Mike

wenigstens einer geht noch angeln ;-)... und fängt auch noch

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ronacts (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich komme gerade von der Mosel zurück Null Bisse -Null Fische und extrem kalte Hände
ich glaube ich muss nochmal mit den Gufiexperten losziehen

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Hans.W (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bist 30min zu früh gefahren 
Konnten kurz vor knapp innerhalb 10 min noch 3 Zander überreden...
Gruß von der Hafenspitze...


----------



## **bass** (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ronacts: solche tage hat man eben aber wer zuhause sitzt kann eh keine fangen...

ja die insider wissen dann jetzt ein bisschen mehr ; ) hab aber schon gehört dass dort der eine oder andere stachelritter aufgetreten ist...


----------



## Ronacts (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo 

ich wollte morgen nochmal losziehen, meint Ihr das hat bei dem Hochwasser überhaupt Sinn, und wenn ja wohin #c
Vielleicht weiss ja einer was.

Gruß ronny


----------



## saja22 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich wollte morgen nochmal losziehen, meint Ihr das hat bei dem Hochwasser überhaupt Sinn, und wenn ja wohin #c
> Vielleicht weiss ja einer was.
> ...



Hinter Machtum wenn man von Grevenmacher kommt. Dort habe ich schon bei Hochwasser gut auf Raubfisch gefangen!

MfG


----------



## blacksoul (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin moin.

War heute Mittag paar stündchen mitm Eric draussen erst an der Sauer ging aber nix dann wollten wir noch mal nach Mertert aber da steht das Wasser schon auf der Straße und es ist sau viel Zeug im Wasser also nicht schön zum fischen haben paar würfe gemacht und dann abgebrochen. 

tight lines Dennis


----------



## Eric1987 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

HALLO,

hat einer hier so nen kleines boot an der sauer? ich meine die blechkisten!!??

oder kennt jemand einen der so eins hat??

gruß


----------



## BlackLions (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> HALLO,
> 
> hat einer hier so nen kleines boot an der sauer? ich meine die blechkisten!!??
> 
> ...




Klar kenn ich da einen....:vik:


----------



## Ronacts (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich wünsche allen ein gesundes neues und erfolgreiches Jahr 2011.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## BlackLions (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien Leute,

schliesse mich den Wünschen von Ronny an.







Gruß
Uwe


----------



## luke_dusk (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*





Hallo,

Wünsch euch auch alles gute fürs neue Jahr.. und viele Fishe :m

Erster Karpfen der Saison ist auch schon gefangen.. nur ein Kleiner aber hab ja noch genug Zeit mich zu steigern bis Ende der Saison ..


----------



## WSTA (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
möchte am Wochenende mit Spinnrute auf Barsch gehen ( Wobbler Spinner)
Kann mir jemand paar Tipps geben wo ich probieren sollte??


----------



## Eric1987 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei dem hochwasser wirds schwer....


----------



## **bass** (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

versuch die stellen wo das wasser ruhiger ist, bzw. tiefe stellen... mit spinner versuch die grösseren modelle, würd aber im moment eher zu gummis tendieren...


----------



## WSTA (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke! werde morgen oder am sonntag mein glück versuchen.


----------



## **bass** (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na? keiner mehr los? hab vereinzelt mal barsche gefangen werd dies aber vermutlich in den nächsten zwei wochen nochmal richtig in angriff nehmen...


----------



## Eric1987 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also im feb bin ich voll mit dabei hab semesterferien....

gruß


----------



## D3m0n (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Salut 

Wollt mol moien soen xD
Studier zwar gerade bin also nicht oft an der Mosel und co, aber im Sommer sieht man sich dann mal vllt 
Nice Thread :m

Also Petri an alle^^


----------



## Desperados (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin, und willkommen. Darfst dich auch gerne vorstellen


----------



## Eric1987 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Moin, und willkommen. Darfst dich auch gerne vorstellen



zicke^^


----------



## D3m0n (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Soooo, Vorstellung na klar aber nicht hier 

Siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208393

Semesterferien sind jetzt schon verplant, also keine Mosel im Februar/März  aber dafür Nordsee 3 Wochen lang^^ :vik:


----------



## Desperados (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich zicke dir gleich ;-)


----------



## Eric1987 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie siehts bei dir denn im feb aus?
sollen ma nochmal los?


----------



## Desperados (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sicher doch  werde am samstag normalerweise am stausee unterwegs sein


----------



## ZachOry (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Desperados , vielleicht sieht man sich dann, wenn ich hin fahre ist es gegen Mittag nach Lultzhausen


----------



## Eric1987 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja sams kann ich nit schreib mon noch ne klausur aber danach hab ich erst mal zeit...


----------



## Eric1987 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist einer moin am wasser?
gruß


----------



## **bass** (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

und war noch jemand los, hab leider nicht unbedingt die zeit angeln zu gehen, werd aber bei gelegenheit nochmal den bestand der barsche im remerschener baggersee überprüfen! ; )


----------



## potta0001986 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, 

will dieses wochenende auch mal die Barsche ärgern hab mich nur noch nicht entschieden ob ich es mit wurm oder gummi versuchen soll! Hätte grosse Lust mal nach dem carolina prinzip zu fischen! 
Vieleicht versuch ich beides
Gib bescheid wenn du erfolgreich warst

potta


----------



## Eric1987 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

werde auch nachher noch raus fahren und mein glück probieren....


----------



## Ronacts (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@gilles

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## potta0001986 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Salut, 

da Morgen die Schonzeit für die Grenzgewässer beginnt wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr mir vieleicht einen Forellensee vorschlagen könnt, den ich besuchen könnte bis die Schonzeit der Forelle für Stausee und Sauer vorbei ist.

ich danke im Vorraus!

Michel


----------



## **bass** (1. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn du gute und viele fische willst, dann würd ich dir centzeg vorschlagen, da gibt's auch was gutes zu essen! ; )


----------



## potta0001986 (1. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke Bass für deine Antwort.
Wird sicher jetzt mal ausprobiert
War zufällig schon jemand in Fratin (Belgien) auf Hecht angeln? Würde dies vielleicht auch ausprobieren?
mfg
Potta


----------



## kostjagarnix (2. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

centzeg? Kannst du einem Trier´er erklären, wo das denn ist? Dachte ich kenn mich auch im Ländchen aus .-)


----------



## **bass** (2. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist gleich neben bascharge: 
*62 Rue de Grass *
*L-4964 Clemency *
*LUXEMBOURG *


gsm: 691 58 95 89


----------



## kostjagarnix (2. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke.... hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht gekannt.....


----------



## potta0001986 (5. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey!
danke für den Tipp konnten heute morgen in 4 stunden 20 forellen fangen! wir waren zu 3! und der besitzer ist auch sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich! Wir waren allerdings auf dem 3, letzen weiher!

es war ein gelungener angelmorgen

bis dann


----------



## Eric1987 (5. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

womit darf man da denn fischen?
kunstköder, fliege oder nur mit maden und sowas?


----------



## potta0001986 (6. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey!
Weiss nicht genau was alles erlaubt ist! Wir haben nur mit bienenmaden, maden und forellenteig geangelt! Am erfolgreichsten war allerdings die bienenmaden! Wir hatten genau soviele bisse am grund wie an der oberfläche! 

bis dann


----------



## Desperados (6. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

soweit ich mich erinnere ist in ganz luxemburg das spinnfischen am forellensee erlaubt, da das zu viele fische fängt. fliege kannste da auch vergessen da nicht genug platz zum werfen vorhanden ist. 
entweder grundangeln oder pose.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> soweit ich mich erinnere ist in ganz luxemburg das spinnfischen am forellensee erlaubt, da das zu viele fische fängt. fliege kannste da auch vergessen da nicht genug platz zum werfen vorhanden ist.
> entweder grundangeln oder pose.



Glaube da haste dich bisschen verschrieben ....


----------



## Desperados (6. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

stimmt, natürlich war verboten gemeint und nicht erlaubt 
alles verboten hier


----------



## Eric1987 (6. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so nen scheiß...
weiß das in weiswwampach das spinnfischen als auch das fliegenfischen erlaubt ist aber um da fischen zu dürfen brauch man meine ich den gelben schein oder täusch ich mich da??

gruß


----------



## Desperados (6. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm... würd mich wundern, glaub ich eher nicht. aber bei uns sind alle scheine gelb....
also welchen meinst du ?? grenzgewässer binnengewässer stausee vianden ???
ich war der meinung man könte den schein vor Ort machen.
Muss Daddy mal fragen der war da schon öfters.


----------



## Eric1987 (6. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meine den binnengewässer....

also fliegenfischen darf man da das weiß ich....

gruß


----------



## Desperados (6. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja spinnfischen denk ich auch, ist aber nicht so der forellenpuff wie die anderen ist schon eher ein kleiner See


----------



## ZachOry (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

HI   In Weiswampach kriegst du den Schein (Tagesschein) vor Ort am Campingplatz. 

Sehr schön zu beangeln, war als absoluter Anfänger mal da, und mir ist es aufgefallen dass die Regeln da ziemlich streng sind, hast besser du fragst mal nach.

Ein Freund der dort im Verein ist wollte letztens hin, aber die haben noch nix ausgesetzt, und angeblich sind momentan nicht viele Fische drin. Einen Versuch wäre es trotzdem wert würde ich sagen 

Geht nicht zufällig morgen irgendwer irgendwo angeln?

mfg
ZachOry


----------



## ZachOry (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://homepage.internet.lu/weiswampach/allemand/ind_all.htm


----------



## Eric1987 (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja morgen wollten wir raus wissen aber absolut nicht wohin ist ja alles zu soweit.... zumindestens die grenzgewässer...


mit weiswampach war eher nur interesse halber denk nit das de dinnis und ich 110 km fahren wollen....


gruß


----------



## ZachOry (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> ja morgen wollten wir raus wissen aber absolut nicht wohin ist ja alles zu soweit.... zumindestens die grenzgewässer...
> 
> 
> mit weiswampach war eher nur interesse halber denk nit das de dinnis und ich 110 km fahren wollen....
> ...




ja klar, versteh ich auch. Aber wenn's ums angeln geht kann man ein paar KM in kauf nehmen ^^ Ich muss mich momentan auch quasi dazu zwingen irgendwo hin zu fahren, es läuft momentan nicht so gut bei mir was die Fangquote betrifft... Aber Weiswampach wär doch mal eine möglichkeit.


----------



## Eric1987 (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sicherlich, aber brauch man dafür nicht den binnengewässerschein von luxemburg?


----------



## ZachOry (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> sicherlich, aber brauch man dafür nicht den binnengewässerschein von luxemburg?



Nein, das wird so gehandhabt wie an nem normalen Forellpuff. Du kriegst den Tagesschein vor Ort, da ist so ein Cafe, das nennt sich "bei josiane", wo du den kriegst und am Campingplatz selber . Pro schein sind 3 entnahmen erlaubt, dann musst du einen neuen holen. Bin mir nicht sicher ob man Releasen darf. Auf jeden Fall muss man sich sehr genau an die Vorschriften halten da ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiss dass man mindestens einmal kontrolliert wird


----------



## Eric1987 (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja dann wär das wirklich ne idee, ja releasen darst du musst halt mit schonhaken fischen...


----------



## Eric1987 (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was kostet denn der schein?


----------



## potta0001986 (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auf der Homepage steht 10 EUR für 3 Entnahmen!
Klingt aber wirklich nach einem schönen See! Muss mal kucken ich jemanden finde der sich mit mir auf den Weg macht

bis dann


----------



## Eric1987 (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm na dann kanns gut sein das wir da moin sind...

muss mir dann nurnoch nen paar wobbler mit haken bestücken wo ich de wiederhaken platt drücken kann

gruß


----------



## ZachOry (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

es ist echt hübsch da, macht Spass, Releasen darfs du nur beim Fliegenfischen so weit ich weiss... klingt komisch ist aber so ^^ Oder darfs du alle Fische Releasen bis auf die Forellen?! mhh. muss man nachfragen, weil die haben echt komische Vorschriften.

Ich werde mir es überlegen ob ich morgen nicht hin fahren soll. Ist ja nicht weit von mir


----------



## Eric1987 (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vllt wär mal da anrufen einfach das einfachste....

zachory kannst du nicht mal da anrufen und nachfragen wie das mit dem releasen ist??


----------



## ZachOry (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> hmmm na dann kanns gut sein das wir da moin sind...
> 
> muss mir dann nurnoch nen paar wobbler mit haken bestücken wo ich de wiederhaken platt drücken kann
> 
> gruß



ich will nicht zicken aber ich glaub die Wobbler sind verboten'^' auch mit einzelhaken. ich ruf meinen kumpel nachher mal an was jetzt alles erlaubt ist und was nicht


----------



## Eric1987 (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

okay das wär nämlich wichtig zu wissen ob sich die fahrt da hin für uns lohnt gruß


----------



## ZachOry (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> okay das wär nämlich wichtig zu wissen ob sich die fahrt da hin für uns lohnt gruß




sag dir bescheid


----------



## **bass** (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,

nur 20 zu dritt!? ; )

also neue saison steht in den startlöchern, und ein guter grund neues material zu kaufen ; )

aus diesem grund würd ich gerne einiges los werden , wenn jemand interressiert ist. und wer mit mir geangelt hat kennt auch die ruten ; )

cormoran xenodon hm40 3,00m 20-60wg
pezon michel invitation feeling 2,40m 10-30wg
garbolino black hill ls 2,40m 15-40wg

würd für das ganze 380 euro wollen, und wer noch nen hunderter drauflegt, bekommt alles ausgestattet mit red arcs, das wären eine 4000er und zwei 3000er (sogar noch geflochtene drauf max:1jahr alt)

würd mal sagen zum spinnfischen auf unsere moselräuber ist alles dabei ob nun mit gummi oder wobbler...wenn es jemand interressiert einfach schreiben...

bis dann


----------



## Eric1987 (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



ZachOry schrieb:


> sag dir bescheid



mach das danke schonmal


----------



## ZachOry (7. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> mach das danke schonmal



Hab mit dem Kumpel geredet, aber war nicht aufschlussreich da er keine Zeit zum Telefonieren hatte. 

Habe ne Mail an die Frau gemacht die sich am Camping um alles kümmert, die hat mir gesagt dass der See wo ihr meint erst Ende dieses Monates offen sei. 

Der "untere" See ist jedoch geöffnet. Ist auch sehr gross und hat in etwa die selbe Tiefe. Jedoch hat mein Kumpel mir nochmal bestätigt dass noch keine Fische eingesetzt wurden, und er mir nicht garantieren könne ob momentan viele Fische drin sind (wegen dem fehlenden Besatz und dem guten alten Kormoran :-/)

 Die Frau hat mir jedoch die Nummer von dem Typen gegeben der sich um den "unteren" See kümmert. Der kann uns alles erklären was man darf und was nicht, und der kann uns bestimmt Infos geben ob überhaupt Fisch zu fangen ist momentan.

 Ich kann jedoch heute Mittag nicht anrufen wegen der Arbeit. Kann einem die Nummer per PN schicken um sich bei dem zu Informieren wenn jemand will.


----------



## potta0001986 (8. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey
kennt jemand von euch die Telefonnummer von der Forellenanlage in Fratin? Will mal anrufen um mich über den Hechtteich zu informieren!

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## **bass** (9. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
hab noch nen kleinen tipp ab nächster woche wird der obere weiher von centzeg jedes wochenende für wettfischen vermietet sein, wenn also jemand mit 10 forellen am tag zufrieden ist, könnte das eventuel interressieren (fangmenge bei forellen begrenzt in dem weiher)
dort gibt es auch ne menge karpfen, weisfische und den ein oder anderen guten barsch... jedoch wie immer spinnfischen ist nicht erlaubt (mann muss halt ne pose reinhängen... kleine wobbler laufen aber auch mit pose ; )


----------



## **bass** (21. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

endlich mal wieder am wasser gewesen und die spinnrute geschwungen!
konnte mit gilles insgesamt 4 hechte 60-70 und 3 forellen verhaften... leider nicht in luxemburg aber gleich an der grenze in frankreich...

leider hab ich noch drei hechte verfehlt, 2 wegen materialfehler... einmal haken gebrochen und einmal stahlvorfach gerissen, deswegen gibt's jetzt nur noch selbstgebundene vorfächer... gefangen haben wir mit jerks und die forellen auf blinker... morgen geht's nochmel los!

man sieht sich


----------



## potta0001986 (22. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo hab nur eine kurze Frage!
Es gibt ja keine Schonzeiten für den Barsch! Darf ich die also in den Binnengewässer (Stausee) beangeln? Frage nur weil ich weiss dass in Grenzgewässern dass angeln ja ganz verboten wird während einer bestimmten Zeit!

mfg


----------



## Desperados (22. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja darfst du, sogar mit kunstködern


----------



## potta0001986 (22. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

merci


----------



## max den schlauen (23. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey bin neu im board und habe mir gerade die Berkley Series One Skeletor 2      in 3m 8-32wg und kann nur sagen die rockt  und wenn jemand noch infos zum forellenweiher in clemency brauch, kann da weiterhelfen


----------



## Funi (25. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo wir würden gerne Ende April Anfang Mai in Luxemburg auf fisch jagt gehen nur  dann sind dort ja auch die Hechte und Zander zu oder
Haben die Barsche dann auch schonzeit?
Kann uns jemand einen guten See Fluss Stausee (Teich aber bitte nicht nur
Forelle gern auch Raubfisch) für Raubfische
Nennen wo man auch ohne Boot erfolgreich sein kann?
Natürlich geht das dann nur wenn sie offen sind 

Darf man in Weiswampach die Barsche behalten?
Danke


----------



## Desperados (25. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

SK-MB also der nick kommt mir iergendwie bekannt vor ???
also, ende april anfang mai ist raubfischmässig alles zu in Luxemburgs grenzgewässern. Da bleibt bloss barsch und forellenangeln im Stausee Esch/sauer. problem ist das erfolgreich sein ohne Boot, kein Boot, wenig Angelstellen am Stau.
Also bleibt eigentlich nur die Sauer von ingeldorf bis wallendorf, also mittelsauer.
http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/binnengewaesser.htm

http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/index.html


----------



## Eric1987 (26. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo darf man denn eigentlich an der our fischen mit dem grenzgewässerschein??

gruß


----------



## Carp_fisher (26. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi jungs
Fischt jemand an der Lux. Mosel?

Wenn ja wie sieht es da mit Wallern aus,welche Größe erwartet mich da und wie ist der Bestand??

Danke Gruss CF


----------



## Desperados (26. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Eric --> 
*Mosel*: Schengen - Wasserbillig.
*Grenz-Sauer*: Wasserbillig - Wallendorf.
*Our*: Dreiländereck bei Lieler -> Wallendorf 

@Carp-Fisher Hallo, die meisten hier angeln in der Mosel, Welse sind definitif da auch grosse allerdings nicht zu vergleichen mit der französichen Mosel rischtung Metz etc.
Vor allem im Hochsommer werden des öfteren Welse mit lebendem Köderfisch gefangen, die durchschnittsgrösse liegt allerdings klar bei 90cm--> 120cm.
ausreisser nach oben sind aber immer möglich. Wenn du jetzt allerdings ein Boot zur verfügung hast und gezielt nach wels suchst wirste auch welche finden da es allerdings direkt in der nähe in frankreich bessere möglichkeiten gibt haben wir uns auch noch nicht all zu sehr damit beschäftigt die einheimischen grosswaller zu finden. Bis jetzt haben wir noch genug damit zu tun die Zander vertikal vom Boot aus gezielt und konstant erfolgreich zu beangeln, was sich ebenfalls als nicht sooo einfach erweist.


----------



## DerAndi (27. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin moin.

ma ne kleine frage zum grenzgewässerschein. wollte demnächst wieder für die saar die jahreskarte holen und in einem zug auch überlegt mir den grenzgewässerschein zu holen. wat kostet der denn pro jahr und in wie weit ausser mosel darf man denn da den köder durchs wasser jagen. würde nämlich gerne mal richtung mertert bzw die sauer hoch. gibts da irgendwo ne "grenze" ab der der schein nicht mehr gilt?


----------



## Desperados (27. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

*Mosel*: Schengen - Wasserbillig.
*Grenz-Sauer*: Wasserbillig - Wallendorf.
15€ land, 40€ Boot


----------



## DerAndi (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ah nun versteh ich oben das erst hehe. klingt ja richtig gut. ma sehn ob die mir den schein in saarburg mit verkaufen. wenn nicht kriegt man den ja bestimmt in mertert im angelladen hehe.
schon mal vielen dank jungens


----------



## ZachOry (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also falls es jemanden interessiert, so wie es aussieht wurden die Forellen in Weiswampach ausgesetzt


----------



## Eric1987 (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados

bei vianden ist die our aber kein grenzgewässer mehr 
deshalb frag ich micht ob man jetzt sagen wir mal in vianden drinne mit dem grenzgewässerschein fischen darf?

gruß

@ zachOry: ist schön zu wissen aber denke nicht das wir uns nochmal auf den weg machen da hoch!

gruß


----------



## ZachOry (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, ist schon weit. Paul hat gestern um die 20 Forellen gefangen in circa 2Stunden...


----------



## Funi (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Weiswampach soll es ja auch Hechte und Barsche geben stimmt das?
Also da steht ja auch 3 Forellen pro Karte heißt  dass man darf nur Forelle
Mitnehmen? Oder auch Barsche und andere Fische?
2 Frage zählt das als angelteich oder als See? 

Darf nan in angelteichen/Seen
Troz Schonzeit Hechte und barsche ggf behalten? Zb in Weiswampach


----------



## Eric1987 (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



ZachOry schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon weit. Paul hat gestern um die 20 Forellen gefangen in circa 2Stunden...




worauf hat er denn gefangen?

auf kukö oder fliege?


----------



## ZachOry (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> worauf hat er denn gefangen?
> 
> auf kukö oder fliege?




ziemlich sicher auf fliege


----------



## Eric1987 (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kannst ja mal nachhören!


----------



## potta0001986 (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo!
am samstag gehts mal wieder auf den stausee esch-sauer wir werden unser ruderboot von der rommwiess auf den beiweneraarm transportieren und dann mal probieren was da so geht! Hat einer von euch vielleicht erfahrung mit dieser ecke vom stau?

mfg potta


----------



## Desperados (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja, aber keine guten  macht aber nix, es soll leute geben die gut dort fangen


----------



## potta0001986 (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

du machst mir Mut
nein war auch schon da und bin schneider heim aber das war ohne  boot! Und der bereich bei der der staumauer ist ja fast unmöglich zu befischen vom Ufer aus! 
War jetzt schon 3 wochen nicht mehr am wasser und freu mich drauf wieder einen neuen bereich mit neuen köder zu bearbeiten!

mfg 
potta


----------



## Ronacts (29. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> @desperados
> 
> bei vianden ist die our aber kein grenzgewässer mehr
> deshalb frag ich micht ob man jetzt sagen wir mal in vianden drinne mit dem grenzgewässerschein fischen darf?
> ...


du darfst mit dem Grenzgewässerschein da angeln, brauchst aber noch den Uferbetretungsschein der Stadt Vianden, kostet glaube ich 20 € pro Jahr

Gruß ronny


----------



## Desperados (29. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann sein, da kennst du dich besser aus ronny, die our ist nicht so mein bereich


----------



## Eric1987 (29. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke ronny,

das lohnt sich dann trotzdem nit für nur 1-3 mal fischen da!

darf man an der our eigentlich überaupt irgendwo fischen ohne begehnungsschein?

weil das soll ja an der our nit so einfach sein..

gruß


----------



## ZachOry (30. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> kannst ja mal nachhören!



wir waren gestern mal los für ein paar stunden, er hat quasi alles mit der fliege gefangen bis auf 2 auf kopyto, ich habe quasi alles auf chubby gefangen, bis auf 2 mit mini kopyto 

hat spass gemacht, und die pulse ist endlich eingeweiht


----------



## blacksoul (30. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sauber dann mal glückwunsch zur eingeweihten BC


----------



## Eric1987 (30. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

fein fein!

sind gro´ße forellen drin? oder nur so 500 gr dinger?
wieviel betrieb is da so??

gruß


----------



## **bass** (31. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen belly und kayak und dann geht's auf see- und bachforellen! ; ) wenn's jemand schafft bin in bavigne...


----------



## Eric1987 (31. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wir sin moin an der our gruß


----------



## **bass** (1. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ernüchterndes ergebnis gerade mal zwei forellen heute und das mit bellyboat... da kann man sich schon fragen ob überhaupt welche ausgestzt wurden, es wurden nicht einmal 10 insgesamt gefangen, in leifringen angelten nicht einmal leute, werd es wohl morgen an die mittelsauer probieren gehen...


----------



## Eric1987 (2. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

welche ortschaft?
bei uns ging ne forelle auf streamer und ne dicke barbe auf gummi. ich war aber schneider


----------



## Eric1987 (2. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ware nur bei roth an der mauer

warst du der im wasser?

dachte watten is verboten? oder ist es erlaubt?


----------



## Ronacts (2. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die Abschnitte in Roth oder bei Roth sind alles Privatgrundstücke.
Weiss ich weil mein Arbeitskollege da wohnt. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ronacts (2. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|kopfkrat hmm ich weiss nicht, aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter

Gruß ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (3. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also wir haben da bei roth auf der luxemburgischen seite unter der straße gifischt denk nit das der 1m privatgrundstück is^^


----------



## **bass** (3. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich würd mal einfach dort angeln, mehr als ne standpauke wird's eh nicht geben... man sagt dann einfach man wüsste das nicht, und fragt dann was man machen muss um die erlaubnis zu bekommen... anscheinend darf mann aber überall dort angeln wo die our an einer strasse angrenzt... wegen dem ganzen sch... fahr ich nicht dorthin auch wenn es ein sehr schönes gewässer ist... dann ist die mittelsauer unkomplizierter ; )

leider brachte die gestern auch nicht viel eine bachforelle auf chubby, dann noch ein paar döbel und einen mini barsch... sichten konnte ich jedoch noch einige karpfen barben und brassen... danach noch mal schnell mit belly nach bavigne aber leider auch nur nen kleinen hecht... glaub echt dass die diesmal nur rotaugen ausgesetzt haben und keine forellen...


----------



## potta0001986 (4. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war Den ganzen Samstag in der Gegend um Lultzhausen mit dem Boot unterwegs und bin aber leider auch Schneider heim! Hab mal wieder alles ausprobiert bekam aber keinen einzigen Zupfer! Waren auch noch andere Boote unterwegs hab aber keinen gesehen der gefangen hat!

War aber tolles wetter

bis dann


----------



## **bass** (5. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

leider bekam ich die bestätigung dass dieses jahr keine forellen ausgesetzt wurden, dann kann man ja auch schlecht welche faangen... dafür aber wieder mal hecht und zander...

werd morgen mal den ganzen tag mit fliege losziehen mal schauen was für fische man überlistet bekommt


----------



## Carp_fisher (5. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> *Mosel*: Schengen - Wasserbillig.
> *Grenz-Sauer*: Wasserbillig - Wallendorf.
> 15€ land, 40€ Boot


 

Hi 
haben die Raubfische auf der Strecke eine Schonzeit??!

Gruss CF


----------



## **bass** (5. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja ab dem 1 januar-15juni ausser barsch vom 1märz-15juni 

konnte leider nur 2 döbel heute verhaften (bachflohkrebs)


----------



## Carp_fisher (6. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Danke Bass

Ist das fischen  auf Wels auch verboten zb. mit Alternative Ködern(Wurm usw.).
Köderfisch dürfte wohl verboten sein dann ?

Gruss CF


----------



## Eric1987 (6. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so ich bin an der our in wallendorf


----------



## **bass** (7. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

grenz gewässer ist ganz zu bis 15.juni

alternative wäre die französiche mosel ab 1.mai raubfischsaison, darfst aber wels beangeln nur ohne köfis, und spinnfischen ist auch bis dahin verboten... bleiben halt die würmer, tintenfisch und co...

und ging was an der our, konnte an der sauer nur kleinfisch, mit goldkopfnymphen verhaften...


----------



## Eric1987 (7. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

3 bach 2 regen 6 döbel und 4 mischlinge aber auch alles nur kleinvieh

hab 2 fette forellen nit gehakt bekommen haben neben die fliege geschnappt dumme viehcher^^


----------



## Funi (7. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wir haben noch kleine Fragen zum Echternachersee See
1. Bekommt man die Tageskarten auch am wochenende?
2. Reicht der erlaubnisschein vom Eigentümer oder brauchen wir noch weitere?
3.Kann man sich die Karten z.b für Esch-sauer Stausee oder was ähnliches auch online bestellen denn in der woche ist es was schwer für uns sie zu bekommen 3 Std Fahrt nur für die Karten ist schlecht

Verdammt der Schein von der seo dauert ewig....


----------



## Ronacts (7. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie lange hast du den Schein beantragt, normalerweise sind die von der SEO immer ganz schnell, haben aber dieses Jahr keine Forellen eingesetzt weil der See leer gemacht wird, so ca. Juni
Dafür ist der Schein gültig 2011 und 2012 
Gruß ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (13. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so fahr moin nochmal nach wallendorf....


----------



## **bass** (18. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

war am samstag am stausee mit belly, konnten leider nur 2 barsche verhaften dafür war einer aber nen 40ger  und das mit nem kleinen zocker... 

man sieht sich


----------



## FIREFIGHTERs14 (18. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nur zur Info: Angeln in der Our ist an den meisten Stellen nur erlaubt wenn man in Besitz eines Begehungsrechtes ist.
Also: Finger weg wenn Zweifel bestehen, lieber nachfragen!
Glaubt mir wenn mann auf den Richtigen trifft kann man eventuel mehr Unannehlichkeiten bekommen als man glaubt. ( hinter Gittern kommt man natürlich nicht  aber in meinem casier will ichs nicht haben)
@ Eric1987 wo angels du denn genau in wallendorf?


----------



## Eric1987 (18. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

campingplatz also mündung und dann weiter hoch


----------



## FIREFIGHTERs14 (19. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Eric1987
Von der Mündung bis ungefähr 2 km flussaufwärts kann man ohne Begehungsrecht angeln. Dann führt ein ungefär 3m breiter asphaltierter Weg zum Wasser. Unten am dicken Baum hängt ein kleines rotes Schild . Von diesem schild bis zum Camping Gentingen braucht man ein Begehungsrecht.
Mfg ,Max


----------



## blacksoul (19. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und wo soll man für diesen Abschnitt den Begehungsschein herbekommen? Woher soll man wissen wem welcher Abschnitt gehört, ist auf keiner Karte oder auf dem Erlaubnisschein vermerkt!?

Ich angeln dort einfach und wenn jemand kommt wird er höfflich gefragt ob ich weiterfischen darf bzw. wo man die Berechtigung her bekommt.#6

Gruß dennis


----------



## FIREFIGHTERs14 (19. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Rheinangler'86
Ja das ist echt ein Problem dass nirgendwo steht wo man angeln darf und wo nicht. Am besten fragt man zum Beispiel Bauern oder Campingbesitzer da diesen ja meistens die Grundstücke gehören die an das Wasser angrenzen.
Von dem besagtem Stück weis ich dass niemand dort angeln darf da dieses Stück an einen Club verpachtet ist.
Hast du denn an dieser Stelle viel Erfolg?
Mfg, Max


----------



## blacksoul (19. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin,

an dieser Stelle war ich noch nicht. Deshalb kann ich über Erfolge dort nichts sagen. Wenn wir an den Campingplatz bsp. in Wallendorf gehen fragen wir eigentlich auch ab und zu den Camping Besitzer, aber der sagt immer klar können wir da fischen durften sogar fast immer mitm Auto vorfahren und dort Parken nur das letztemal haben sie dort gearbeitet da sollten wir draussen Parken was ja kein Problem ist.
Wenn jemand kommt wird er nett gefragt und sonst einfach gefischt und sein Platz sauber verlassen dann stört das sicher auch niemanden.:m

Gruß dennis


----------



## **bass** (21. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@rheinangler: recht hast würd's auch so machen, denn ne karte gibt es eben nicht woher soll man's dann auch wissen...

war am dienstag wieder am stausee und konnte weider einen schönen 40er barsch fangen und diesmal dann auch das dutzend voll bekommen...

diesmal aber auf dropshot und gufis...


----------



## Frettchen82 (22. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

wer war denn von euch schon am See in Echternach?

Wollte vielleicht mal mein Glück dort versuchen, aber Catch&Release passt da irgendwie mit den Regeln nicht zusammen.

Warum muss ich die Fische, wenn ich was fange, denn unbedingt mitnehmen. Da schneidet sich der Pächter doch ins eigene Fleisch.

Kann doch keinem Schaden, den Fisch zurück zu setzten |kopfkrat


----------



## Ronacts (22. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

komme gerade aus Vianden wieder, konnte ein paar Barsche fangen, aber leider nichts größeres.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ronacts (23. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich habe die Barsche mit Gufi gefangen aber relativ nah über Grund

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Funi (24. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schön schön, schönes Tier 
Petri dazu
dann muss nur noch unsere seo Schein kommen und es geht nächstes wochenende zum Stau 

Also müssen wir viele Hugos mit nehmen


----------



## Ronacts (25. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war heute Morgen nochmal in Vianden, aber der See hat gegenüber vorgestern fast 2 Meter Wasser mehr :-(

Deshalb lief es schlechter wie Vorgestern und es gab nur 2 Barsche auf Wobbler aber einige Nachläufer was auch Forellen waren aber die wollten einfach nicht drangehen 

Gruß ronny


----------



## Funi (25. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also scheint der barsch ja recht  gut zu laufen das freut uns zu hören

Oder du kennst einfach nur sehr gute Spots  hehe

Aber ich denke dieses Wochenende in den 3 Tagen sollte ja dann sicher was bei uns gehen hoffentlich

Vorausgesetzt die seo arbeitet schnell und wir bekommen den Schein noch sonst müssen wir es wohl wieder verschieben :/


----------



## **bass** (27. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zu den fischen konnte jetzt leider die tage nicht mehr los, freut mich aber zu hören dass so langsam wieder fische gefangen werden, hoffe kann villeicht noch mal einen nachmittag los um die barsche am stausee zu ärgern! ansonsten muss ich bis zum 2.mai warten dann geht's nach madine... waren am samstag uns das teil mal ansehen, und glaubt mir ich hab jetzt schon feuchte hände... schönes klares wasser und überall ist fisch zu sehen sowie einige jagten!!! dat muss gut werden ; )))


----------



## **bass** (29. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gestern mal nen richtigen guten nachmittag am stausee gehabt, mit etwas über 2 dutzend barsche mit einer durschnittsgrösse über 30cm!!! mit den 3 letzten wurde ich dann mit nem 43er,46er und zu guter letzt ein 47er barsch belohnt! gefangen hab ich mit wobbler zocker und gufis... wenn ich mein kabel wieder finde, gibt's auch mal wieder fotos ; )

hätte ich stahl dabei gehabt wären auch noch einige hechte rausgekommen .hatte nur sehr kleine köder (max 5cm) und fluocarbon... muss aber dazu sagen, hatte den tag erwischt wo die rotaugen laichten, deswegen standen die hechte auch vermutlich alle am ufer...

aber geiler glaub ich war dann noch ne 20er laube schön sauber im maul mit nem chubby gehakt! das war mal wieder ne premiere ; )


----------



## Eric1987 (30. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann mal nen dickes petri bass


----------



## DerAndi (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der erste versuch im großherzugtum war schön, beschwerlich und wurde trotzdem mit nem netten fisch belohnt. es war auch der einzige fisch fei 3 anglern... und ich hab ihn erwischt haha. es ging gar nix, weder auf wobbler, noch gummifische, noch spinner und spinnerbaits. aber ich denke das hängt auch an der ortsunkenntnis an nem neuen gewässer, aber der stausee in echternach ist schon ganz nett.


----------



## potta0001986 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen
Hab ne kurze Frage! War letzte Woch am Ebro in Spanien und hab meine ersten Welse gefangen und was soll ich sagen ich bin schwer beeindruckt von dieser Angelei! Kann mir hier vieleicht jemand sagen wie es mit dem Welsbestand hier in Luxemburg aussieht und welche Gewässer am erfolgversprechenst sind?

Danke euch im Voraus 
Michel


----------



## **bass** (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

also der beste felsefluss in luxemburg ist warscheinlich die mosel jedoch muss mann sich mit einer grösse von 1.20-1,40 zufrieden geben obwohl es grössere gibt aber bisher immer noch selten... soweit ich weis wurden erst 3 welse über zwei meter gefangen (wobei ich glaube auch schon einen dran hatte, jedoch mit kinder-gerät) werde vom 15ten juni bis sonntags frei haben und die mosel durchpflügen, also wenn wer lust hat könnte mann ein tag auf groswelsjagd einrichten....
werde am samstag von etwa 5hoo bis 16h00 auf dem stau unterwegs sein wenn jemand da ist einfach melden...


----------



## potta0001986 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Bass,

gehs du Spinnfischen auf Wels oder mit der Boje? 
In Spanien haben wir nämlich immer den Schwimmer ans andere Ufer gespannt und das ist ja in der Mosel nicht möglich!

michel


----------



## Ronacts (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo
ich war heute auch nochmal in Vianden und muss sagen, die Fische waren richtig in Beislaune oder ich habe mal den richtigen Köder erwischt.
Ich konnte 7 Forellen (allerdings keine maßige) und eineige vorzeigbare Barsche fangen.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri


----------



## Ronacts (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Es waren alles Bachforellen.

Gruß ronny


----------



## Fescher86 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Angelfreunde,noch 15Tage und die Mosel ist wieder auf huuuuurrrraaaa ;-),ein Geschenk Gottes hehehe,...  bin neu hier und hab gleich ne Frage!
Wollte fragen ob einer von euch weiss ob im Dreiländereck bei Schengen mann schon am 1Juni an fischen kann,hab bei einigen nachgefragt die sagen alle Ja SICHER von der Brücke bis zur Staumauer!!!,villeicht kann mir da einer was Ausfürlicher sagen ob ich darf oder nicht!??wäre auf jeden Fall echt geil ich wohne in Stadtbredimus ich kanns echt nicht mehr erwarten endlich loszulegen!hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen!thx


----------



## Made90 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo die frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten ich wollte fragen ob einer ein paar gute plätze am stau kennt da ich diese woch schon ein paar mal da war aber nicht gut gefangen habe . Hab schon von der "Ronnwiss" gehört weiss aber nicht wo die sich befindet.
Wäre sehr fro über eine antwort da ich morgen wieder angeln gehen wollte

mfg
bubfesch


----------



## Desperados (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Rommwiss  google maps -> 49.895536,5.848707
Schengen darf vom 1 juni an beangelt werden allerdings nur von hier -> 49.469696,6.366642 bis 50m vor die schleuse. das sind dann eben gerade mal 100 m die auf 70m komplett zugewachsen sind, also absolut uninteressant


----------



## Made90 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist die stelle gut oder kannst du mir noch andere stellen empfehlen wollte mit der stippangel und feeder mein glück probieren


----------



## Desperados (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

2x nein, bin raubfischangler


----------



## Fescher86 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

OK Danke, werde es trotzdem mal morgen probieren,wünscht mir Glück!Sag euch morgen bescheit wie es war!


----------



## Gusti (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, hab mir jetzt mal einen Angelschein vom Stausee in Vianden bei der SEO besorgt. Kann mir vielleicht jemand so in etwa sagen wo ich dort mein Gluck versuchen kann. War kurzlich mal am See, bin uberall lang gefahren und gelaufen hab aber keine Angler angetroffen. Wurde mich interessieren ob es gleich hanter Vianden ist, oder in Bivels, Stolzemburg???


----------



## Fescher86 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey war gestern in Schengen im Dreiländereck und ehrlich gesagt, es war ein schöner Angeltag.Leider konnten wir nur ein Rapfen von ca.45cm landen,trotzdem bin ich mir sicher dass mehr drin war denn es sprangen soooo viele Fische aus dem Wasser, geschetzt um die 70-80cm grosse Rapfen und auch Welse und grosse Döbel 50+ also echt geiler Hotspot für Raubfisch Fans.


----------



## ZachOry (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Boah ich habe dermassen die Lust verloren... Muss glaub ich doch noch mal los um's zu probieren. 

aber ohne boot momentan, weil zu allem überfluss irgend ein idiot 1 ruder geklaut hat... grrrr.. kann momentan NICHTS positives mehr am angeln finden :-/   glaub da muss jeder mal durch


----------



## Made90 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo war am letzten mittwoch am stau und konnte insgesamt 6 brassen alle zwischen 1,5 und 2kg fangen.


----------



## Made90 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi nein nicht in vianden sondern in boulaide auf der rommwiss
nochmal danke für den netten tipp von desperados


----------



## **bass** (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na wie sieht's aus? wie lust am angeln verlieren??? das gibt's nur im winter bei -20grad und schon halb erfrorenen zehen! ; ) wenn man sich auf raubfische einschiesst kann es schon etwas schwierig werden die nächsten 2 monate... 
aber was solls, barsch und wels und döbel findet man immer (ausser am stausee) ; ) 
letztens bei üblem wellengang und trüben wasser konnte ich leider auch nur 2 barsche und nen kleinen hecht am stau fangen... (mit belly)

wer ist denn am 15ten am start und wo??? werd mal die ganze strecke abfischen von wasserbillig bis schengen mal schauen wo sie dieses jahr zu finden sind...

man wird sich villeicht begegnen


----------



## **bass** (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach ja, schengen ist wie am stau 10 tage gar nichts und dann auf einmal 20 kilo fisch beieinander ; ) aber dort stehen wirklich schöne fische, wenn du gerne auf friedfisch gehst versuch es mal ganz gezielt auf barben... kleiner tipp nicht zu weit draussen angeln oder aber 10m vom anderen ufer entfernt ; )
 hab sie wieder steigen gesehen... angel aber nicht mit kindergerät da stehen richtig dicke fische....


----------



## Frettchen82 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War mal mit dem MTB in Lux unterwegs und habe da einen schönen Fluss entdeckt. Er mündet bei Mertert im Hafen in die Mosel. Kennt jemand diesen Fluss und weiss jemand ob man da Fischen darf? Waren schöne Forellen zu sehen...


----------



## **bass** (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist die syr (glaub ich) aber ist verpachtet... da brauchst du richtig viel geld um ein paar meter zu pachten....

und ja ist voller forellen


----------



## Eric1987 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weißt du was es angeln daran kostet?^^


----------



## **bass** (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ein paar tausend euro für etwa 50m ufer... wie im norden
für den preis gibt's ne twinpower und ne hübsche illex rute mit schnur und ein paar köder ; )


----------



## Fescher86 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

_*Hey Freunde ich war jetzt drei Tage am Stück in Schengen zum Angel habe so 3 Stunden geangelt.
Ergebniss*_=_*8 Döbel 7 davon waren über 50cm, mein grösster war genau 59cm und der kleine war auch nicht*_ *schlecht 46cm also auch kein kleiner,und alle mit der Kirsche gefangen auf Grund!!!:k,Ausser 2 hatte ich Abends mit Spinner gefangen war geil,...Natürlich hab nicht nur ich gefangen sondern auch jede menge andere Angler z.B ein Hecht 80cm,2 Welse 78 und 49cm,eine Rotauge von 42cm was für ein hammer Fisch mit Wurm,und natürlich noch jede menge Döbel alle über 45cm.
Also ein echt heisser HOTSPOT:m;::

*


----------



## **bass** (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

seid ihr die die bei der brücke geangelt haben??? 
ist nämlich verboten erst vom meilenstein bis 50m vor der schleuse... hab nämlich nichts von überragenden fängen mitbekommen, ausser rotaugen die gingen anscheinend recht gut....


----------



## extremepike (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich war letztes Wochenende auch mal wieder ans Wasser und konnte 2 Karpfen und ein paar Karauschen fangen alles mit Frolic


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> ein paar tausend euro für etwa 50m ufer... wie im norden
> für den preis gibt's ne twinpower und ne hübsche illex rute mit schnur und ein paar köder ; )



... oder ein paar Jahreskarten und paar Flaschen Bier für die Grenzgewässer 

.... noch 5 Tage ....


----------



## Eric1987 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bass dachte so an tageskarten oder sowas falls es da was gibt...

gruß


----------



## Fescher86 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wir waren bei der Schleuse(Staumauer),nicht bei der Brücke wenn du Lust hast kannste ja am Samstag oder Sonntag vorbei schauen,... verspreche wenigsten 1 Döbel 45cm ....!


----------



## Ronacts (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

ich war gestern Abend nochmal in Vianden.
Da im Moment kein Wasser im See ist ist es sehr schwierig ans Ufer zu kommen und eine gute Stelle zu finden.
Als ich dann aber doch noch die passende Stelle gefunden habe, hats nur so gerappelt.
Ich habe bestimmt so 20 Barsche gefangen, wobei einer 42cm hatte |bigeyes (ich habe noch nie bisher so einen großen Barsch gesehen)
2 Barsche in der Größe habe ich noch verloren.
Jede Menge Karpfen konnte ich beobachten.
Alles in allem geiler Abend

Gruß Ronny


----------



## extremepike (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier noch paar Fotos


----------



## BlackLions (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien Leute,

wir waren zur Abwechslung mal heute an der Saar. Im Angelladen haben uns die Spezies erzählt das man da schon seit Monaten nichts fängt. Egal mit welcher Methode.#d
Also haben wir unsere Feederausrüstungen fertig gemacht und los gings.
Ergebniss war:
- 4 maßige Rotaugen (Ich)
- 1 Aal mit 76cm (Moni)
Einige Bisse haben wir versemmelt....|rotwerden
Aber für die 3 Stunden war es in Ordnung.
Das wird nächste Woche ein Gespräch in unserem Angelladen geben:vik:
Gruß
Uwe & Moni


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass

Danke für die Info. Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht...


----------



## DerAndi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also bei 2 Touren an der Saar (Bereich Saarburg-Schoden) haben wir mächtig gut gefangen. Waren auf Barsch los und es waren weit mehr als 60 Barsche zwischen 15 und 38cm.
Da kann man sich nicht beschweren denke ich


----------



## WSTA (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo DerAndi

auf welchen Köder wurden die großen gefangen?


----------



## DerAndi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auf nen Strike King Rubber Jig mit 4" Trailer von Zipper


----------



## Eric1987 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war gestern nochmal in wasserbillig...
trotz brauner brühe ca 40 barsche zwischen 15 und 30 cm...
köder waren dcherry und 2" fin s


----------



## DerAndi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Werde morgen auch endlich mal in luxemburg anne Mosel pilgern. Erst mal noch den G-Schein an der Turi Info holen gehen


----------



## Eric1987 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

heute wollten se nur den kleinen popper... gefangen hab ich trotzdem viele aber nur schniepel. die leut die immer an der fähre mit lebend físchen haben nen 80er wels gefangen und deren material war schon an ihrer grenze... will mal sehn was die machen wenn der über nen meter hat....


----------



## extremepike (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na war keiner mehr los? 
Ich war jetzt 2 mal an die Mosel und konnte ein paar Barsche, 3 Döbel und auch einen kleinen Rapfen fangen.  

mfg Dani


----------



## Eric1987 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

waren an der sauer gestern einige gute barsche gefangen....


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moin moin zusammen,

kann mir einer von euch sagen wie es aktuell an der Saar ausssieht, wollen da am Wochenende mal unser Glück versuchen.
Sind in dem Bereich um Konz ev. auch richtung Luxemburg.

Wäre euch über Infos sehr dankbar.

mfg Dr.Ott´l     #h


----------



## Believeme (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo leute 

Ich war eben, (bevor es so stark regnete) an der Sauer, bei Mesenich, die Angelplatzstelle schien mir schwierig, da ich vorher noch nie an der Sauer geangelt habe. Habt ihr mir da detailierte beschreibungen, wo man gut Fischen kann?

Zielfisch wären Raubfische, also Forelle, Hecht, Zander, Barsch...

Dort wo wir waren ist (kein witz) ein ordentliches Rotauge auf mein Barsch wobbler gesprungen, sowie 2 kleine Barsche, die aber vor meinen Füßen entkommen konnten...

Für eure Info wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Ronacts (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

soo heute Abend gehts nochmal nach Vianden und ab morgen ist Mosel angesagt 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Made90 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen gehts auf den stau nach boulaide


----------



## extremepike (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leuts ,
Heut war ein geiler Tag.Ich war am See in Cattenom und hab mit Futterkorb geangelt als ich plötzlich Karpfen sah.
Also schmiss ich dahin ( 10 meter vom Ufer entfernt),und konnte einen kleinen Schuppenkarpfen fangen , der mir aber sehr viel Spass an der Feederrute brachte. 20 minuten später hatte ich dann schon wieder einen Karpfen dran , doch dieser war ein tick schwerer und ich konnte ihn nicht mehr stoppen und die anderen 2 Bisse waren genau gleich  
Auch wenn ich die anderen 3 Karpfen nicht rausbekam fand ich war es ein sehr schöner Tag  
übermorgen dann mal an die Sauer schauen was geht 

mfG Dani


----------



## Ronacts (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

komme gerade aus Vianden wieder und konnte 2 Zander und etwa 10 Barsche fangen 
war alles relativ klein, deshalb schwimmt alles wieder

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



extremepike schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts ,
> Heut war ein geiler Tag.Ich war am See in Cattenom und hab mit Futterkorb geangelt als ich plötzlich Karpfen sah.
> Also schmiss ich dahin ( 10 meter vom Ufer entfernt),und konnte einen kleinen Schuppenkarpfen fangen , der mir aber sehr viel Spass an der Feederrute brachte. 20 minuten später hatte ich dann schon wieder einen Karpfen dran , doch dieser war ein tick schwerer und ich konnte ihn nicht mehr stoppen und die anderen 2 Bisse waren genau gleich
> Auch wenn ich die anderen 3 Karpfen nicht rausbekam fand ich war es ein sehr schöner Tag
> ...



ei das ist doch super, dass jetzt gezielt 3 fische mim haken im maul rumschwimmen.


----------



## extremepike (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also sie sind nicht abgerissen , sondern einfach losgegangen und zweitens war es nicht gezielt sondern hab auf rotaugen geangelt


----------



## Made90 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wir haben heute 16 brassen 7 rotaugen und 1 schleie gefangen


----------



## extremepike (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bubfesch 
Petri

Sonst niemand mehr an der Molsel unterwegs?

MfG Dani


----------



## Made90 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke


----------



## Believeme (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich fahre morgen nach Remerchen an den Baggerweiher.

Wollte die Adresse ins Navi eingeben, aber weiss nicht welche Adresse dieser Baggerweiher genau hat. Weiss dass jemand? Also ne Straße oder so?


----------



## extremepike (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Eigentlich ist es nicht schwer den Weiher zu finden , du fährst von Remich richtung Schengen und dann nach Schwebsingen glaub ich kommt ein Schild nach Rechts da steht drauf Haff Réimech und da fährst du dann rein dann bist du schon da  
hoffe das hat dir was geholfen :b 

mfG Dani


----------



## Believeme (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

`Ja, denke schon. Ich stell mein Navi einfach auf Remerschen ein und deine Info behalte ich aufm Zettel bei mir :O

Frage mich nur, wie ich dann an den kleinen weiher kommen soll... Irgendwo sind da sicher Parkplätze, dann eine art Kasse, durch die ich gehe, und an den großen weiher komm. Dort muss ich wohl dran vorbeilaufen, und dahinter wäre der richtige weiher zum fischen... Steht da ein Schild? oder welche richtung muss ich da gehen? Da sind laut Maps ja einige seen


----------



## Believeme (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm, nun bin ich dennoch verwirrt, denn auf der Karte finde ich 2 stellen mit jeweils einigen Baggerseen...

Ich hab mal ein Bild gemacht von den Weihern, die es meiner meinung nach sind, und habe dort alles mit einem Zeichen versehen.

Nun meine Frage zum Bild:

Welches sind die Weiher? Also wo wird derzeit Geangelt, wo gebadet, und was mit den anderen 2 Weihern?

Nr. 1, Nr. 2, Nr. 3 und Nr 4 ???

Was ist dass , wo ich ein ? hingesetzt habe ???

Und letzteres, ist dass gekennzeichnete X die Stelle, wo ich parken und eintreten darf? Oder wo ist dort der eingang?

Sorry für die Dummen fragen, aber ich werde morgen so frü da sein, dass noch keiner mir helfen kann


----------



## extremepike (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja bei der 3 kannst du angeln jetzt da steht auch so ein ''Chalet ''

mfG Dani


----------



## extremepike (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Genau da parkst du , die anderen Weiher auser der Schwimmweiher beim eingang sind private Weiher vom Verein
Du musst schauen wenn die Kassen die sich nah von den Parkplätzen befindet auf ist dann gehst du zahlen wenn nicht gehst du beim ''Chalet'' nebenan den Weg runter und gehst durch das gItter was normalerweise offen ist.
dann angelst du und wenn die alte kommt dann zahlst du einfach und fertig 

mfG Dani


----------



## Believeme (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok, und die parkplätze sind dort bei dem x ?

und was ist ein chalet? wo muss ich da also runter?


----------



## Believeme (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habs gefunden, und was ein Chaletist weiss ich nun auch 

Ich werde morgen superfrüh losfahren, bin ja ne stunde unterwegs, und werde mich da mal durchwühlen... Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass ich lange laufen muss bis zum angelplatz, aber wenn ich an See 3 angeln kann wo ich möchte ist dass ja nicht ewig viel zu fuß...

Nungut, bedanke mich für eure Infos und meld mich was es gab ^^ (ist ja nur ein test morgen) erwarte also nicht viel...

P.S. Darf mann mit einer oder 2 Ruten?


----------



## Desperados (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

x= eingang mit parkplatz
1= schwimmweiher und ab 15 september angelweiher
3=angelweiher
alle anderen privat oder biotope
2 angelruten erlaubt lebender köderfisch ebenfalss
rotaugen und rotfedern beissen gut (mindestmass 15cm beide)
barsche beissen gut bis mässig 
Hecht wenig aktiv.
kann dir einen der 4 stege empfehlen die sich auf der seite befinden zwischen kleinem und grossen see (also 1 und 3)
am besten der erste oder zweite vom restaurant aus gesehen.
Angelschein kostet 4 euro pro tag und die gute frau wird gegen 6-7 uhr vorbei kommen und dich erst mal "nett" begrüssen.


----------



## Believeme (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sooo, war heute dort, und die hinreise war echt einfach. Wie ihr mir es gezeigt habt,... Auch ist die Frau gekommen, und hat abkassiert, leider durfte ich nur bis 12 Uhr bleiben, da der Weiher einmal im Jahr an eine Gruppe verpachtet ist. Dass war leider heute  |uhoh:

Der Weiher selber mach, wie der rest dieser Gegend ein Super eindruck, und der Weiher selber ist Sauber, Naturbelassen, und für Angler ein Paradies...
Kraut ist immer noch reichlich drin, habe aber kein Vorher Nacher Vergleich, da es mein erster Besuch war, doch war es echt schwer den Kunstköder ordentlich zu führen.


Nunja, ich habe mich mit der Dame unterhalten, und auf fragen was hier alles zu fangen ist, da ich ja auf Hecht und Barsch gehen wollte meinte sie, Barsche? Nix mehr drin, und auch die Hechte, alle weg, bis auf wenige, und die wären wohl klein... 

Da ist mir erst mal die Kinnlade runtergefallen, wollte ich dich genau deswegen her  Naja, was solls, dann sind ja sicher Schleien drin oder? Und die Frau meinte, jo, aber die Beißen hier nie...

Sie berichtete auch von der Fangbegrenzung auf ein Hecht, und meinte, dass sie damals viele Probleme mit Anglern hatte, die 5,6 oder mehr Hechte fingen, und alle mitnahmen. Zum Teil rufte sie wohl auch die Polizei...

Naja, ich Präparierte dennoch mal eine Rute mit Pose, Haken, und ein Nettes Wurm Paket, und legte dies 10 Meter raus (wo ich vorher leicht anfütterte) auf ca. 2 Meter Tiefe. Parallel dazu ein Bischen Wobblern, Spinnern, und so sachen, aber dass vorab: Kein Zupfer ausser Kraut...

Dafür aber an Angel 2, denn dort biß doch glatt eine nette Schleie an *G* Diese an land, Bild gemacht und wieder reingesetzt. Währenddessen Legte ich auch der 2. Angel eine Pose an und wollte mal ein Paar Maden Baden schicken, und wie man mir sagte, die Weißfische waren super aktiv und Bißen andauernd.

Rute 1 mit Wurmpaket brachte mir bis 12 uhr dann doch noch einige Barsche, was mich verwunderte, die Frau meinte doch, es wären keine mehr drin ?`Auch Jungbarsche sind dort, hatte einen an der kleinen Angeln, der keine 8 cm zusammenbrachte 

Fazit:

1x Schleie 32 cm, 6x Barsch (alle 15-20 cm) und ein Haufen Rotaugen.

Ich wäre gerne länger dort geblieben, was ja nicht ging. Desweiteren hatte ich kein richtiges Equipment dabei, das nächste mal komm ich mit der neuen Spinnrute, und versuchs doch mal aktiv...

Ob nun wirklich keine Hechte mehr drin sind, und OB die Barsche dort alle so klein sind, wie die, die ich gefangen habe ist nun fraglich. Würde mich aber doch über Fische an der Spinnrute freuen, leider war dass heute nicht möglich 

Ansonsten ist dass ein Tolles Gewässer und , sollten wirklich noch Hechte und großarsche Drin sein ein lohnender Ausflug!!!

P.S. Ich vermute dort viele Karpfen.


----------



## Desperados (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

vergiss einfach alles was die frau dir gesagt hat. 
es wird ihrerseits alles unternommen damit möglichst wenig leute dort angeln.
ps.dieses jahr ist es viel viel viel viel weniger kraut wie die letzten jahre.
der see hat einen guten hecht und barschbestand auch an grossen.
sehr viele schleien die auch gut beissen.
und mich würds auch nicht wundern wenn die sache mit der verpachtung für heute mittag auch nur erfunden war.


----------



## Believeme (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, schien mir auch so. Alles was mit Angeln zu tun hat ein wenig mies geredet,...

Um ca. 11 Uhr kamen 2 weitere Jungs aus Saarbrücken, die direkt beim auspacken gesagt bekamen, dass heute mittag 12 Uhr schluß sei, worauf sie dann auch direkt gegangen sind. Die Frau meinte ausserdem, dass dies immer im Letzten Juni Samstag der fall wäre, und die Stammangler von ihr informiert wurden.

Allgemein scheint die Dame aber, sofern man sie weiß anzupacken, ganz nett zu sein, ich werd einfach nochmal hinfahren, dann mit neuer Ausrüstung und nur auf Hecht gehn. Auch mit Köfi, dass soll da wohl gut gehen...

Welche Gewässertiefe hat der Weiher denn? ich habe dass in der kurzen Zeit nich so richtig herausgefunden zumal ich ja auch die Krautangst hatte. Ca. 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt hatte ich aber schon ne Tiefe von ca 1,80 Meter...

Nächste Woche werde ich dort also paar Köfis angeln, dass ging gestern recht schnell mit Feiner Montage, und werd dem Esox mal was zu Fressen anbieten. 

Hat noch jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen in sachen Hecht und Großbarschfängen ?


----------



## DerAndi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Einer Lust nächsten Samstag mit auf nen Trip zur Sauer zu gehen? Hab nun erstmalig den GGS und kenn mich da ja null aus. Soll halt ne SPinntour werden und alleine habsch da keine großen Böcke drauf.
Grüße


----------



## Durango (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute,

Bin neu hier im Forum. Mein Name ist Daniel, bin 23 und komme aus Luxemburg.

Wollte jetzt net unbedingt 650 Seiten lesen, also stell ich mal 2 kleine Fragen  

- Interessiere mich hauptsächlich für Raubfische (Zander, Hecht, Barche,...) und wollte mal fragen welche Plätze Ihr an der Mosel empfehlen könnt? War bis jetzt in Grevenmacher, Mertert und Machtum, diese Saison (erst 4 mal unterwegs) NOCH ohne grosse Erfolge: das Grösste bis jetzt ein 65cm Wels, gestern, ansonsten ein kleiner Barch und 2 weitere kleine Welse. Interessant wäre auch zu wissen wie, bzw. womit (Köder,...) Ihr die Raubfische gefangen habt?

- Zweite Frage ist die gleiche, jedoch würde es mich dieses mal Interessieren wo man am besten an Karpfen, ebenfalls an der Mosel, kommt? (am liebsten mit Feeder)

Ich würde mich über ein paar Erfahrungen, bzw. Antworten freuen und sag schon mal Danke im Vorraus  

MfG - Daniel


----------



## potta0001986 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Salut,

war gestern Abend auch noch mal los! Wir waren nach Remerschen an den Fischteich! Bin leider Schneider heim und mein Freund fing einen kleinen Barsch! Habs mit kleinen Wobbler und Softjerks probiert! Hab aber auch überhaupt keine Aktivität im oder auf dem Wasser gesehen! Werds aber bald wieder versuchen den vom optischen her sieht der Teich echt erfolgversprechend aus!

mfg
Michel


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute da bin ich wieder.. wer hat heute lust an der mosel mit der spinnrute ein paar kilometer strecke zu machen??

Könnte in zwei bis drei stunden da sein!!!und heute abend evtl. einen ansitz..:vik: is mir auch egal wenn es denn ganzen tag um einen ansitz handelt...zielfische waller,Karpfen,zander!!


----------



## DerAndi (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen würd ichs schaffen. heute ist leider spätschicht angesacht


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist denn keiner der angeln will??


----------



## BayrischLuxemburg (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Grüß Gott zusammen, ich wohne seit kurzem in Luxemburg und bin noch nicht mit den Angelgewässern hier vertraut (komme aus Bayern).
Ich würde gerne auf Karpfen und Zander angeln. Welche Gewässer bzw. wo würdet ihr mir empfehlen mein Glück zu versuchen? Besten Dank schon mal


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo aus luxemburg bist du denn??

Die mosel ist doch ganz in deiner nähe..
Da gibt es beides sowohl carp's aber auch zander!!


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so, ich fahre jetzt meine sachen packen und dann zieh ich los...wer mitmachen will pn an mich..schau ab und zu mal rein übers i-phone..melde mich dann!!!

Jetzt geht es ab ans wasser!!!!:vik:

MfG Alex


----------



## Desperados (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@BayrischLuxemburg, geh wieder nach Bayern.

Und nimm mich mit da ists schöner 

aber Karpfen gibts viele in der Mosel Zander sind auch da 

Ich werde morgen wohl unterwegs sein. unter umständen mit meinem Boot


----------



## Believeme (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wobei vom Boot aus Fischen an der Mosel doch untersagt ist, oder?

Übrigens war ich heute am Remerschen Weiher.

Nachdem meine Katze über nacht die Flammneue Rute runterwarf, und mir der erste und der letzte Ring - inlet rausgebrochen sind, war ich aber schon vor beginn frustriert 

Nichts desto trotz gabs eine Brasse, mein Köderfisch hat auch nicht lang gedauert, und zur Mittagszeit hin konnte ich doch glatt noch nen 50 er Hecht landen, der auf Wobbler biß. Für mich ein Erfolg, da es der erste hecht dieses Jahr ist...

Übrigens wurde mir wieder nahe gelegt, dass dort keine besonderen Hechtbestände mehr drin sind, und ausser diesen einem Hecht hatte ich leider auch absolut 0 Aktivität an meinem Wobbler, Spinner, Köfi auf Grund,... 

Auch ist das Kraut wirklich Grauenvoll, man kann wirklich nur ein paar stellen befischen, und dann max 30 cm tief, sonst ist man nur noch im Kraut...

Ist der Hecht bei Rosport, und Remich an der Sauer gut Besiedelt? Würde dann lieber dort ein nettes Plätzchen suchen um auf Hechtjagd zu gehen


----------



## Desperados (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

*Angeln in Niederlande, Belgien und Luxemburg* Alles rund um das Thema Angeln in Niederlande, Belgien und Luxemburg.

Bitte Lehr mich die LUXEMBURGER  Gesetze nicht. 
Wir reden hier von der LUXEMBURGER Mosel wo das Bootsangeln absolut erlaubt ist. Sonst würde meine Bootsangelerlaubnis die 40€ statt den normalen 15€ kostet wohl wenig sinn machen oder ???
So, soviel dazu. Was die Hechtbestände in Remerschen angeht, bitte sind eben keine mehr drin, angelt halt woanders.
Entweder du glaubst denen oder du glaubst mir. deine entscheidung.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na ich weiß wem ich eher glaube .... muss unbedingt mal den weiten Weg auf mich nehmen.


----------



## DerAndi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so gleich gehts ab zur sauer. mal sehen wie es da so ist hrhrhr. Vielleicht sollt ich den Weiher in Remerschen auch mal antesten.  Viel Kraut ist irgendwie viel Fisch. Da schlägt die Stunde der Weightless Angelei oder mit Heavy Cover


----------



## Believeme (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> *Angeln in Niederlande, Belgien und Luxemburg* Alles rund um das Thema Angeln in Niederlande, Belgien und Luxemburg.
> 
> Bitte Lehr mich die LUXEMBURGER  Gesetze nicht.
> Wir reden hier von der LUXEMBURGER Mosel wo das Bootsangeln absolut erlaubt ist. Sonst würde meine Bootsangelerlaubnis die 40€ statt den normalen 15€ kostet wohl wenig sinn machen oder ???
> ...



Ich habe geschrieben, dass das Boote nutzen an der Mosel doch untersagt wäre ?!? was ich also als Frage bzw unsichere Feststellung selbst geklärt haben wollte. Mich hier nun doof anzumachen ist für mich unbegreiflich.

Deine Aussage zu den Hechtbeständen ist meiner Meinung nach eine Trotzreaktion und wie Du Dir sicher denken kannst glaub ich den anderen eher...Ich habe keine Interesse an Plumpten aussagen, sondern frage nach euren Erfahrungen.

Deine Art mir gegenüber hier ist absolut sinnfrei und unnötig. Wenn dir irgendwas nicht passt, dann lass das Schreiben doch...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann viel Erfolg. Kraut gibt es momentan mehr als genug...


----------



## Desperados (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gut, für meine Aussage entschuldige ich mich, war an dem tag etwas überreitzt und du kammst mir leider als erster in die finger #c

An den Hechtbeständen ändert das trotzdem nix, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort.
(das erste Bier geht dann auch auf mich  )
#g


----------



## DerAndi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so der erste Sauertripp ist über de Bühne gegangen. Zuerst nur Kämpfe mit Kraut (gefühlte 100 Kilo bei 10 Würfen) Da nutze selbst Heavy Cover nix. Hab sogar nen Füschi gefangen. Aus dem Schatten eines Brückenpfeilers bei der Brücke in Langsur hab ich nen 67er Rapfen zum Landgang gebeten. War schon erstaunt dass nen Krautdrill in extrem flachem Wasser so genial sein kann


----------



## BayrischLuxemburg (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Super, Besten Dank für die Infos Karpfen-Jonny und Desperados. Wohne in Echternach.
Ich werde nächstes Wochenende mal die Mosel ein wenig testen.


----------



## Believeme (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alles klar Desperados, ist halb so wild und schon vergessen. Und Petri an Andi, denn die Rapfen sind wohl ziehmlich dolle Kämpfer wie ichs so mitbekam


----------



## Eric1987 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> (das erste Bier geht dann auch auf mich  )
> #g



das ist der grund warum ich mich imemr freu wenn ich dich seh^^


----------



## Desperados (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist das etwa der einzige grund ??? :-(


----------



## Durango (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schönen guten Abend aus Grevenmacher, Luxemburg,

Also ich haenge mittlerweile seit ueber 3 stunden hier rum und hatte noch nix an der angel (grundfischen auf zander mit köfi). Bin ich der einzige oder sind andere leute auch der meinung dass es diese saison wohl tote hose hier an der mosel herrcht??

War gestern auch hier an der gleichen stelle umd hab die gleiche geschichte erlebt. Nicht nur hier in grevenmacher aber allgemein auf verschiedene plaetze an der mosel diese saison: noch kein einzigen Zander! Kleine Welse und Barche, ansonsten nix!

Naja, ich probiers dann morgen noch mal...

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## Lago (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann das bestätigen, zumindest an den Spots, wo bei mir sonst immer was ging auf köderfische keine reaktion..dafür klappts umso besser mit sämtlichen Weißfischen und auch Barsche auf Kunstköder in Hülle und Fülle..und natürlich auch kleine nervige Welse an der Grundangel egal bei welchem Köder..:=) aber das ist ja schon fast normal..


----------



## Durango (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die Bestätigung! War heute morgen noch mal (6 Stunden!!!) unterwegs und wieder nix...hab mit nen älteren Herr geredet und meinte er hätte gestern nen grossen Zander gehabt, ca. 2kg schwer, jedoch war er mit seinem Boot unterwegs...ansonsten keine weitere Lebenszeichen von Zander oder andere Raubfische gehabt.

#c

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## Durango (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S: bin am WE wieder unterwegs, wahrscheinlich mit einen Freund fürn ganzen Tag. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand paar gute Plätze empfehlen könnte, sonst wird die Enttäuschung wieder sehr gross...  

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## Eric1987 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



desperados schrieb:


> ist das etwa der einzige grund ??? :-(



nein!


----------



## Eric1987 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

zu der momentanen situation an der mosel!

es war schonmal besser aber es könnte auch schlechter laufen. ihr müsst halt strecke machen und suchen! die fischen stehn nicht jedes jahr an der gleichen stelle.

gruß


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also fische sind doch da ....
was hat serge denn so gesagt ?? also der den du getroffen hast der mit seinem boot unterwegs wahr ?
ich wäre auch froh wenn mir noch jemand ein paar gute stellen verraten würde.... mags auch nicht wenn ich keine fische fange.


----------



## Durango (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

K.A ob der gute Mann Serge heisst  ? Hab auf jeden Fall ne Weile mit ihm geredet und hat mir auch einiges erklärt zum Thema Spinning (da ich auch mal in die Matiere reinschnuppern möchte...). Hatte gestern anscheinend nen schönen Zander und heute Nachmittag war er halt wieder unterwegs... War von 6 Uhr morgens bis Mittags 12 Uhr beim Tennis-platz und bei mir lief wie gesagt NIX. Gestern und vor-gestern gleiche Stelle, gleiche Geschichte: NIX!

Ich werde die nächsten Tage weitere Plätze "testen" (Wormeldange, Remerschen, Schengen...).

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja er wars, hab grad noch mit ihm telefoniert.
er hat noch einen schönen hecht im drill verloren und um die 25 barsch gefangen.


----------



## Durango (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht  naja, er scheint auch Ahnung zu haben und war wohl am richtigen Ort 

Hoffentlich klappt bei mir die nächsten Tage besser...

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## Desperados (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nun ja


----------



## DerAndi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Durango, wir können gerne mal nach meinem Urlaub ne gemneinsame Tour starten, quasi nen Hot Spot Hopping an der Mosel entlang hehe


----------



## Eric1987 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> also fische sind doch da ....
> was hat serge denn so gesagt ?? also der den du getroffen hast der mit seinem boot unterwegs wahr ?
> ich wäre auch froh wenn mir noch jemand ein paar gute stellen verraten würde.... mags auch nicht wenn ich keine fische fange.



also ich hab ne döbelhaumichtot stelle gefnden... 
können ma bei gelegenheit mal hin


----------



## Desperados (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

an der mosel ??


----------



## BayrischLuxemburg (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen, hat diesen Sommer schon jemand von euch am Echternacher See geangelt? 
Wisst ihr zufällig etwas über die aktuelle Wasserqualität dort?
1000 Dank und Viele Grüße


----------



## DerAndi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schau mal nen paar Seiten vorne dran. Das Bärschli aus meinem Profilbild ist ausm Echternacher See


----------



## hollywoodkoch (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi... das mit dem echternachersee würde mich auch mal interessieren....


----------



## DerAndi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also beim letzten Besuch war das Wasser recht Trübe, war aber auch ziemlich windig. Gefangen haben wir ganz gut. Einige Barsche zwischen 28 und 39cm sowie Kindergartenhechte


----------



## hollywoodkoch (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach hab ich das richtig verstanden... um in Luxenburg zu angeln brauch ich einmal einen erlaubnisschein und einen tagesschein?
Kann ich den Erlaubnisschein in Echternach vor Ort kaufen...
Hab leider noch keinen Bundesfischereischein...


----------



## DerAndi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

um den stausee zu befischen brauchst du ne tageskarte. ich hol meine in mertert im angelgeschäft gegenüber der wolters tankstelle. nen fischereischein hab ich keinen müssen vorlegen, weder beim kaufen der karte, noch bei der kontrolle am see.


----------



## hollywoodkoch (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schön das es noch Nachbarländer gibt, die nicht so bürokratisch wie deutschland sind. Hier geht ohne Schein gar nix


----------



## DerAndi (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

find ich zb nicht. wenn ich mir ansehe was am forellensee abgeht in sachen waidgerecht und der gleichen steigt mir die galle. und meistens bin ich dort der einzige mit schein. 
ein fischereischein hat ja schon einen hintergrund. wird ja nicht aus jux und dollerei gemacht. meine freundin hat den schein auch nicht und ich hab ihr den grenzgewässerschein geholt weil sie im beisein von mir fischen tut und nicht alleine.


----------



## Frettchen82 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schein ist ja alles schön un gut, aber finde ich es in RLP etwas unflexibel. Wollte ihn im Sommer machen, aber da kam grade der Nachwuchs und war schon im Prüfungsstress von einer Weiterbildung. Jetzt fahren wir paar Tage in den Norden wo es mega geile Gewässer gibt und was mach ich da? Klar, nicht fischen :-(

Nächste Prüfung ist ja erst im Dezember. Wenn ich alleine wäre, dann würde ich mich kurz nach NRW oder Brandenburg ummelden und den Schein da machen. Mehr Termine und kein Lehrgangsstress. Die haben ja auch einen praktischen Prüfungsteil den es hier soweit ich weiss nicht gibt. Der sollte ja dann eigenltich mehr wert sein. Aber was will man machen...


----------



## Ronacts (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wobei ich persönlich das mit dem Schein ganz in Ordnung finde, weil so jeder ans Wasser eht und zumindest mal weiss welchen Fisch er gefangen hat.
Und auch in Luxemburg war mal soetwas geplant.
Dann kann wenigstens nicht mehr jeder so angeln wie er will

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Den Bundesfischereischein sollte es in Jedem Land geben.....Also den "Allerweltsfischereischein"...Dann könnten mehr als die Hälfte die in LUX angeln, einpacken...nichts gegen die, die sich mit dem Fisch etc. auskennen usw.... aber es hat schon einen sinn dass man das ding hat!!!So ein "Goldzahnkormoran" kann dann nicht mal so eben einen 13 Kilo Karpfen abschlagen.Erstmal den Allerweltsfischereischein machen!!!!

MfG Alex


----------



## Desperados (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was ihr hier für einen stuss von euch gebt, aber echt.


----------



## Frettchen82 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mal ne andere Frage. Gibt es eigenltich in Lux noch Gewässer (ausser Sauer) wo man auf Bachforellen fischen kann mit Spinner etc. Ist ja sehr oft nur Fliege erlaubt hier in D...


----------



## DerAndi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in der our sind glaub ich auch noch welche drin


----------



## Ronacts (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> was ihr hier für einen stuss von euch gebt, aber echt.


 
das war auch nicht viel besser oder ? 
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Frettchen82 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



DerAndi schrieb:


> in der our sind glaub ich auch noch welche drin



Habe ich auch schon dran gesdacht. War aber da noch nie da es mir bisher zu Weit war um ma "nur zu schauen" wie es so ist da.

Muss ich aber mal noch machen dieses Jahr...


----------



## DerAndi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wollt ich auch noch hehe aber ich will mir auf jeden fall KEINE Fliegenausrüstung zulegen. Hab gerada erst dieses jahr meinen alten bc kram verkauft und neues geholt. was das wieder geld gekostet hat auf Pezon Michel und Shimano umzustellen von dem ganzen japan mist


----------



## Durango (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



DerAndi schrieb:


> @ Durango, wir können gerne mal nach meinem Urlaub ne gemneinsame Tour starten, quasi nen Hot Spot Hopping an der Mosel entlang hehe


Können wir gerne machen, solange ich nicht Arbeite oder was anderes geplant ist, hab ich kein Problem damit  

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## Made90 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in der our gibt es bachforellen allerdings gibt es
immer weniger forellen dort aber haufenweise döbel und barben


----------



## DerAndi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Durango. 
Ich arbeite ja auch hehe. dazu noch 2-schichtdienst. aber ich denke da findewt sich bestimmt immer mal ne zeit. die raubfischzeit hat ja auch erst begonnen.
Also vom Spaß her find ich nen dicken Döbel an der leichten Combo reizfoller als ne Forelle. Aber auch die Sauer zu befischen ist so ne Sache. bei der Menge Kraut in diesem Flüsschen machts fast kein Spass mit der Spinnrute los zu ziehen


----------



## Eric1987 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*


----------



## Frettchen82 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Einfach tolle Fische die Forellen. 

Sauer oder Our?


----------



## potta0001986 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey, 
war gestern mit nem Kumpel in Remerschen!
Ich habe einen Barsch auf Wobbler gefangen und mein Kumpel 5-6 Barsche mit Pose und Wurm! Ausserdem fing er einen +/- 25cm Hecht auf 1er Mepps! Der grösste Barsch hatte höchstens 20 cm!

mfg
michel


----------



## Eric1987 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sauer

@desperados: die stelle ist auch an der sauer...


----------



## Eric1987 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



DerAndi schrieb:


> @Durango.
> Ich arbeite ja auch hehe. dazu noch 2-schichtdienst. aber ich denke da findewt sich bestimmt immer mal ne zeit. die raubfischzeit hat ja auch erst begonnen.
> Also vom Spaß her find ich nen dicken Döbel an der leichten Combo reizfoller als ne Forelle. Aber auch die Sauer zu befischen ist so ne Sache. bei der Menge Kraut in diesem Flüsschen machts fast kein Spass mit der Spinnrute los zu ziehen



gerade an so stellen fange ich die meisten döbel mit der spinne!

der köder machts


----------



## Eric1987 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



desperados schrieb:


> was ihr hier für einen stuss von euch gebt, aber echt.


#6#6#6


----------



## Eric1987 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon dran gesdacht. War aber da noch nie da es mir bisher zu Weit war um ma "nur zu schauen" wie es so ist da.
> 
> Muss ich aber mal noch machen dieses Jahr...




our lohnt sich nit sauer gibts mindestens genausoviele forellen wenn nicht sogar noch mehr! außerdem ist die our wesentlich schwerer zu befischen.


----------



## extremepike (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leuts ,
war heute ne knappe Stunde auf der Mosel und konnte einen kleinen Hecht und einen 25er Barsch fangen 

mfG Dani


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> was ihr hier für einen stuss von euch gebt, aber echt.




JA, Desperados was sind das denn für Leute die in Luxemburg angeln...haben die etwa alle einen Bundesfischereischein..."Allerweltsschein"??Kennen die sich alle so gut aus wie du??
Tatsache ist doch, dass die Leute, die bei euch am Grenzgewässer Angeln, alle keinen Allerweltsschein haben. Wenn es bei Euch pflicht werden würde dann wärs doch so das der Jenige der angeln will und auch kann, der würde so einen Schein auch machen aber die die nur paarmal im jahr mit Ihren kumpels losfahren weil die zuviel Zeit haben,die würden darauf Verzichten. Vor denen hättet auch ihr dann Ruhe!!!


----------



## Desperados (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wieso soll ich vor denen meine Ruhe haben wollen ?? ich habe schon viele nette Menschen so kennengelernt.
Und ich weiss ja nicht wie du mit dem angeln angefangen hast aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher nicht indem du von anfang an alles wusstest und 5 mal die woche am wasser warst.
Was angeln den für Leute bei euch ?? Die haben doch alle einen Bundesfischereischein oder etwa nicht ??
Naja dann schlag mal eure deutschen Angelzeitschriften auf und sieh dich in den gängigen Foren um da wirst du viele viele Fotos von Deutschen finden die Fische alles andere als waidgerecht behandeln.
Sind es nicht zum grossen Teil Deutsche mit Bundesfischereischein die in Frankreich , niederlanden, schweden irland italien und spanien negativ auffallen durch ihr benehmen am wasser.
Ist es nicht euer Gesetz das vorschreibt das man einen massigen fisch den man verwerten kann mitnehmen MUSS ??
Also auch einen 13kg Karpfen wie im vorrigen beitrag sich ja beschwert wurde ??
Die ganze Welt soll jetzt einen Fischereischein machen ?? Du weisst schon das Deutschland das einziige Land ist in dem es sowas gibt, aber ihr seit wohl die einzigen auf der Welt die richtig sind oder wie ??
Und ja lasst es uns den Anfängern ruhig schwer machen, wir anglwer stehen uns ja schon so gut und brauchen keinen nachwuchs.
Und dazu kommt wenn du die hälfte aller angler hier in Luxemburg nimmst wie vorhin geschrieben wurden dann kann ich dir nur sagen das die wohl alle mehr vom Angeln verstehen wie die meissten hier im Forum.
80% der angler in Luxemburg sind nämlich in vereinen organisiert und sind zum grossteil alle wettangler.
Und nun zu den von dier zitierten schwarzen schafen,
glaubst du in echt jemand der jetzt ohne Schein angelt und sich an keine gesetze hält der würde dann dank fischereischein nicht mehr angeln ??
Wenn es ihn vorher nicht interessiert hat dann jetzt auch nicht.
Und auch jetzt kann man sich nicht durch unwissenheit rausreden denn unwissenheit schützt auch hier in Luxemburg nicht vor strafe.
Glaub mir, wir brauchen vieles dringender als uns das Geld durch irgendwelche absurden Lehrgänge aus der Tasche ziehen zu lassen. Zum beispiel mehr Kontrollen und den einsatz von den Anglern selbst, oder wann hast du das letzte mal jemanden auf einen fehler am wasser aufmerksam gemacht ??


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lass ihn Desperados, er weiß es nicht besser.
Klar gibt es im Ländchen auch die Ausnahmen die sich daneben benehmen, aber das wäre mit Schein auch nicht anders.



> ...oder wann hast du das letzte mal jemanden auf einen fehler am wasser aufmerksam gemacht ??


Die machen doch alle keine Fehler, die haben ja den tollen Schein...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Halt typisch deutsche Sesselpupser-Mentalität...... 
Ich hab den "Scheiß-Schein" als Deutscher gezwungenermaßen auch, aber wer glaubt, das der Schein oder die lächerliche Prüfung bessere Angler produziert, der glaubt auch , das ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet !!!
Ich fahre nicht umsonst 200 Kilometer(einfache Strecke) nach Luxemburg zum Angeln, mich kotzen die größtenteils schwachsinnigen Regelungen in D-Land dermaßen an, das mir die Lust am Angeln vergeht.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ronacts (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|kopfkrat ich glaubs jetzt aber nicht habt ihr keine anderen Probleme?

Geht lieber angeln postet ein paar Fische und jeder sollte erst mal vor seiner eigenen Tür kehren ehe man andere aufs Korn nimmt.#d

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

aiaiai hier gehts ab!


----------



## luke_dusk (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich vor denen meine Ruhe haben wollen ?? ich habe schon viele nette Menschen so kennengelernt.
> Und ich weiss ja nicht wie du mit dem angeln angefangen hast aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher nicht indem du von anfang an alles wusstest und 5 mal die woche am wasser warst.
> .
> .
> ...


 

Voll und ganz deiner Meinung! #6


----------



## Durango (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute,

Wer hat eigentlich Erfahrung mit Wobbler bzw. Gummifische an der Mosel? Falls die Kunstköder hier wirklich funzen, welche "Modelle" könnt Ihr empfehlen (für Raubfische: Barsche, Zander,...)??

MfG - Daniel


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Barsche gehen gut mit kleinen Forellenwobblern, eventuell ein Schrotblei vorschalten, um auf Tiefe zu kommen.... kleine Spinner gehen auch gut, Zander war mir bis jetzt noch keiner vergönnt, bin aber auch eher Laie, was das Spinnfischen angeht !#c#c

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Durango (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja Spinner funzt nicht schlecht auf Barsche, hatte innherhalb eines morgens 9 Stück + kleinen Zander. Wollte mich halt über Wobbler informieren, denn ich hab hier einige rum liegen (Chubby, Tiny Fry)... Wäre halt interessant zu wissen welche Modelle gut funzen und in welcher Farb-variante  

MfG - Daniel


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Ich weiß nicht mal, wie die Wobbler heissen, die ich besitze.  |peinlich  Ich kann grade mal nen Firetiger und nen Redhead einordnen, hab auch viele Muster und Prototypen,hab mal Beziehungen zu einem Importeur gehabt ....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Desperados (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vielleicht kann ich ja helfen, angle ab und zu mit kunstködern.
Also an wobblern für Barsch kann ich empfehlen --> illex chubby minnow in Ayu, ablette, Bone, mat tiger. dann der normale chubby in den gleichen farben. Illex squirrel 67 in den gleichen farben und den d squirrel 76 in den gleichen farben. dann der coltminnow 65 ,mudsucker 90, und Boonie 95, squadminnow 65sp, soul shad. Farben immer noch die gleichen. 
Die wohl wichtigsten farben für alle Köder ist "ablette" und "mat tiger" dann ist Bone noch ganz interessant.
Dann noch lucky craft pointer in ähnliche farben,
u.s.w
gummi für barsch--> reins rockvibe shad, bubling shad, kopyto relax 5cm 
für zander kopyto 8-12cm oder lunker city shaker.


----------



## Durango (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke Desperados!

Kann also noch nen Haufen Kohle in Wobbler investieren  die Einzigen die ich davon besitze, sind die normale Chubby's ^^ auch noch die richtigen Farben (Mat Tiger und Bone). Als ich im Laden war, hab ich mir gedacht: so, jetzt mal gucken wovon am wenigsten auf Lager ist. Und es waren halt die Chubby's in den Farben Mat Tiger und Bone 

Ich werde es mal probieren und berichten. Danke!

PS: falls Ihr nützliche Shop-links habt wo ich die Viecher günstiger bekommen kann, nur her damit  

MfG - Daniel


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Was angeln den für Leute bei euch ?? Die haben doch alle einen Bundesfischereischein oder etwa nicht ??
> .
> .
> .
> ...




Hallo Desperados,also

nein die haben auch nicht alle einen Schein...es gibt Privat Gepachtete Seen, wo auch ohne Angelschein Geangelt werden kann!War auch schon paar mal an so einem See!!!

" Es gibt kein Gesetz und keine Rechtsverordnung, die das Zurücksetzen  überlebensfähiger Fische, die eigentlich mitgenommen werden könnten,  verbietet." 
Quelle:http://www.farioev.de/catch_release/catch_release02.html


Ich habe nie Behauptet das wir(Deutsche) die Richtig sind bzw.:das richtige tun. es gibt überall Schwarze Schafe!!!

Die Zitierten Schwarzen Schafe: sieht man auch überall am wasser,:vik: da muss ich dir auch Recht geben!!!Auch hier in Deutschland!!

Übrigens, das Letzte mal wo ich am Wasser war habe ich noch einen darauf Aufmerksam gemacht das er was Falsch macht und es in "Deutschland" verboten ist!!!
Das war in Deutschland!!!
Mehr Kontrollen da wäre ich auch für!!!

Wenn wir uns mal treffen dann gibts ein Bier auf meine Rechnung!!!

Gut hä!!!#g


----------



## Desperados (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:vik: Lernt schnell der Mann :vik:#g


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und sagt jetzt genau das Gegenteil seines vorherigen Posts ... das nenn ich mal ne eigene Meinung haben.


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Und sagt jetzt genau das Gegenteil seines vorherigen Posts ... das nenn ich mal ne eigene Meinung haben.



#c
hast du denn auch eine eigene oder musst du anderen leuten händchen halten???


----------



## WSTA (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der TN50 von Illex ist auch ganz gut auf Barsche.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Karpfen-Jonny schrieb:


> #c
> hast du denn auch eine eigene oder musst du anderen leuten händchen halten???



Meine Meinung konntest du wohl unschwer aus der Antwort auf deinen Post erkennen.

Und jetzt Schluss mit dem Kinderkram, denn die meisten hier sind sich ziemlich einig was das Thema angeht (dich mal ausgenommen).


----------



## Ronacts (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schluss mit dem Kinderkram, wie siehts aus wenn man sich mal wieder zum angeln trifft?

wie siehts aus Gilles, Mike, Flo sollte man nicht mal wieder was organisieren?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## extremepike (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich wäre beim einem Treff dabei 

mfG Dani


----------



## **bass** (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey all,

meld mich auch mal wieder, hatte leider sehr viel arbeit, und hab fast 2 wochen auf dem tour de france verbracht... damit erklärt sich dann auch dass ich noch keinem geantwortet habe... sind auch eh zuviele mails!!!

ausserdem werd ich diese woche noch heiraten, und dann beginnt meine angelsaison auch richtig! ; ) konnte aber jetzt zwei ausflüge noch starten! hab eigentlich aber recht gut gefangen barsche, döbel, und die 2 ersten zander haben auch schon einen landgang eingelegt...

bekam immer die selben mails, die ewige frage nach den zandern... im groben wie immer, sucht euch stellen aus wo es entweder spundwände gibt, wo bäche einlaufen, sehr tiefes wasser und abends eben flachwasser bereiche... ich machs auch nicht anders, und glaubt mir es ist ziemlich normal wenn ihr keinen den ganzen tag fängt, die meisten leute kommen nämlich zu spät ans wasser und gehen zu früh!!!  die barsche sind jedoch recht aktiv wenn man sie mal gefunden hat, jedoch muss ich dieses jahr bemerken dass sie viel empfindlicher auf die ködergrösse reagieren als die jahre zuvor... fing sie im moment sehr viel auf kleine gummiköder mit max. 5 gr köpfen was aber vom angeln her sehr schwierig sein kann wenn man nicht das richtige gerät hat... wer sie finden will, sollte die plätze beangeln die letztes jahr erfolgreich waren, und sich bis jetzt eher auf spundwände konzentrieren (mit gummiködern), kleiner tipp noch wenn die strömung etwas mehr ist ,gleich an der spundwand, und wenn nicht etwa 10m davor... die wobbler hab ich eigentlich noch gar nicht im einsatz gehabt, aber mit chubbys könnt ihr nichts falsch machen...

so mehr konnte ich auch noch nicht beobachten, war ja auch noch nicht viel los! ; )

und bitte, bitte, bitte fragt mich nicht immer wo ihr einen zander fangen könnt, ich geb euch ja tipps, beherzigt die einfach, ich muss meine zander auch hart erkämpfen...

ab nächster woche wird man sich wieder mehr am wasser begegnen...

bis dann petri heil


----------



## Durango (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Bass,

Danke für die paar Tipps. Und Glückwünsch zur Hochzeit!

Werde die nächsten Tage wie gesagt noch paar Plätze erkundigen. Und wo ich jetzt ne nagelneue Spinn-kombi habe, kann ich auch mal was anderes probieren wie Ansitzen mit Köfi...

Ist halt deprimierend wenn man Stunden und Stunden an der Mosel verbringt und nicht mal nen schönen Fisch landet. Die Saison bleibt bis jetzt ohne grosse Erfolge: 3 kleine Welse, davon einer mit 65cm, ein paar Mini Zander und kleine Barsche. Was Fettes hab ich auf jeden Fall schon verpasst, Vorfach hat leider nicht gehalten...

Naja, net aufgeben! Petri Heil!

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Durango schrieb:


> Die Saison bleibt bis jetzt ohne grosse Erfolge: 3 kleine Welse, davon einer mit 65cm, ein paar Mini Zander und kleine Barsche. Was Fettes hab ich auf jeden Fall schon verpasst, Vorfach hat leider nicht gehalten...



Mit Köfi?


----------



## Durango (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, bis auf die Barsche (mit Spinner). 

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## Durango (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S: da ich ich im Bereich "Spinnen" neu bin, würde ich mich auch freuen wenn ich mal mit jemanden hier aus der Gegend unterwegs wäre der mir diese Technik richtig beibringen könnte  

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## **bass** (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nicht verzagen die dicken kommen eh im winter! : ) ich überbrück meistens die sommertage mit welse ärgern, macht auch sapass! ; ) leg mal ein halbes rotauge auf grund da wird ein schöner zander auch nicht nein sagen... villeicht sieht man sich mal nächste woche... 
bis dann


----------



## **bass** (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

musste gestern dann doch noch ein bisschen zeit finden um angeln zu gehen! ; ) konnte in schengen remerschen remich und stadtbredimus etwa 40 barsche in 4 stunden überlisten, alles auf miniköder und alle sehr nah am ufer... werd mich dann nächste woche mal hocharbeiten bis ehnen wormeldingen... scheinen aber an den selben plätzen zu sitzen wie letztes jahr... gehen aber eben mehr auf kleinstköder, was mit ner pepper richtig spass macht ; )))


----------



## bream94 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,ich finde es hammer dass dcu 40 barsche in 4 stundne gefangen hats,in einer stunde fanbg ich garde mal einen mit jigg unter der genzbrücke bei wormer... 
würds dir was ausmachen wenn ich dir mal über die shculter schaue wenndu in meiner gegend fischst?
mfg


----------



## Desperados (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann mike aussage nur bestätigen, war heute mit Serge mit seinem Boot los er konnte 77 Barsch une 3 Döbel fangen  und ich hatte ebenfalls 91 Barsche.
Ebenfalls alles auf 2gr jig mit miniköder oder halt chubby tiny fry und chubby minnow


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann wart ihr das die gegen 10:00 in der Merterter Hafeneinfahrt gestanden haben? Schönes Boot.


----------



## Durango (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann sein dass ich heute nachmittag in machtum wieder unterwegs bin...

MfG Daniel


----------



## Desperados (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja das waren wir, ja ist das neue boot von Serge *neid* 
ich will auch so eins


----------



## Desperados (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Keine_Ahnung wo warst du denn da ??


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nur vorbeigefahren, aber das fällt ja auf, soviele Leute sind ja nicht mit dem Boot unterwegs.


----------



## bream94 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie kanns denn sein dass ich die paar kilometer weiter an der mosel nichts fange während ihr da fang wie die irren?^^


----------



## Lago (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

falsche Platzwahl falsche Köder falsche Bedingungen/Uhrzeit ..


----------



## Desperados (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich behaupte ganz einfach mal, falsche technik. 
gefangen haben wir nämlich über den ganzen tag verteilt.


----------



## bream94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jigge vom ufer....einwurf -> absinken lassen->einholen mit regelmäßigen pausen zum absinken-> bei widerstand anhieb


----------



## Desperados (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

köder ? gewicht ?


----------



## bream94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gummifische ( aus der angelecke wasserliesch) alle farben größe um die 7-10 cm bleikopf formen unterschdl alle um die 4-5g


----------



## Desperados (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bleib unter 5cm und 3gr. schlanke köderform.


----------



## bream94 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

alles klar, bin mir aber nich so sicher ob die meinen köder dann überhaupt noch wahrnehmen und ob die sich auf sonen winzigen köder stürzen.ich melde mich wenn ich an der mosel war.


----------



## Eric1987 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

glaube uns die fressen die!
also ich fang im moment auch barsche ohne ende halt immer nur bis um die 30cm

aber werde wohl verstärkt mit der fliege raus gehn in der nächsten zeit!


----------



## bream94 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wo wohnstu denn bzw wo fischst du des öfteren an der mosel?


----------



## Eric1987 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich wohne in trier udn fische zwischen wasserbillig und grevenmachern meistens



@ALL: http://www.mywort.lu/rosport/news/9866497.html


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...hnisches-Hilfswerk-im-Einsatz;art8128,2850242#q


----------



## Eric1987 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das sind mal helden


----------



## BlackLions (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien Leute,

werden am späten Nachmittag auch mal wieder losziehen und uns von Wasserbillig bis Mertert "hochkämpfen". Vielleicht geht ja bei diesem unbeständigen Wetter was.:m

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-am-Grenzfluss-Sauer-haelt-an;art8128,2851363


----------



## BlackLions (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

...wir sind zurück.
Wirklich tolle Barsche. Alle so um die 20-25cm.#6
Gefangen mit weiß/braunem Gummifisch und 10gr. Jigkopf. Natürlich haben wir alle wieder zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Frettchen82 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-am-Grenzfluss-Sauer-haelt-an;art8128,2851363



War von euch jemand vor Ort?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein, konnte leider nicht hin! 

Aber man sollte sich evtl. mit Herr Strotz in Vebindung setzen, was man noch so plant. Leider auf Jahre ein ireperabeler schaden!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Hab auch die Krise gekriegt, als ich das gelesen habe(besonders bei den superdämlichen Kommentaren auf den ersten Zeitungsartikel), wenn ich nicht arbeiten müßte, hätte ich mich sofort ins Auto gesetzt(200km)......
Hoffentlich werden die Verantwortlichen wegen ihrer Versäumnisse wenigstens zu Ausgleichszahlungen verpflichtet, damit man die Verluste wenigstens halbwegs kompensieren kann!!
Ich bin Freitag ab 18:00 Uhr wieder in Lux, falls jemand weiß, ob man da irgendwie noch mit anpacken kann, lasst es mich bitte wissen!!!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## BlackLions (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien Leute,

haben uns die ganze Sache an der Sauer mal angeschaut.:c
Sieht böse aus was da alles verendet ist. Wir können blos hoffen das sich das schnell wieder einpendelt. Diese Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.
Im unteren Bereich der Sauer ist GottseiDank soweit noch alles in Ordnung.#6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Frettchen82 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sind alle Arten betroffen oder nur Bestimmte?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann man sich doch wohl denken das es alle Fischarten betrifft. Oder denkst du das irgendwas beim "trockenlegen" überlebt?


----------



## Frettchen82 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gereizt?


----------



## Eric1987 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SCTORJPAcY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Frettchen82 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ein richtig guter Film, dass muss man sagen. Nur die Story gefällt mir nicht.

Bei der ganzen Bürokratie heute ist es doch einfach nicht zu begreifen, wie so was möglich ist.

Hier müssen die verantwortlichen Köpfe rollen.


----------



## BlackLions (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien,

der Film verdeutlicht das ganze Drama sehr anschaulich.


----------



## Spinfisher95 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Leute,
ich fahre nächste Woche für ein paar Tage nach zu Freunden nach Saarburg und habe mir überlegt, vielleicht mal für einen oder zwei Tage an die Sauer Spinfischen zu gehen.

Würde mich im Bereich von der Mündung aus bis max. 20km flussauf aufhalten. Lohnt sich dort das leichte Spinfischen auf Rapfen, Döbel &Co. oder soll ich bloß an der Saar bleiben ?

Gibt's ne bestimmte Ecke, wo ich es besonders probieren sollte ? 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Frettchen82 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ah, du wieder. Hab dir in dem anderen Tröööt schon geantwortet...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Ich würds eher an der Mosel versuchen,ich bin zwar nur Gelegenheits-Spinnfischer und hab eigentlich keine Ahnung von Köderführung usw. , aber ein paar schöne Barsche laßen sich eigentlich immer verhaften !
In der Sauer ist z. Z. wirklich sehr viel Kraut drin, wenn du es unbedingt versuchen willst ....... PN an mich.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Spinfisher95 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Okay okay, danke erstmal 

Es hört sich ja fast so an, als wäre das Spinfischen bei euch kaum möglich und wenig erfolgsversprechend :/

Dann werde ich es wahrscheinlich nur an der Saar und vllt. für einen Tag an der Mosel oder der Sauer probieren 

Wenn ich mich endgültig entshieden habe, wo's hingeht, melde ich mich nochmal.

Petri Heil


----------



## Frettchen82 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Spinfisher95 schrieb:


> Okay okay, danke erstmal
> 
> Es hört sich ja fast so an, als wäre das Spinfischen bei euch kaum möglich und wenig erfolgsversprechend :/
> 
> ...



Oh doch, aber Sauer ist halt nicht das wahre. Fahr selbst mal paar km hoch, dann weisst du was wir meinen.

An der Mosel gehts ganz gut. Konnte gestern meinen 1. Zander verhaften von unglaublichen 78 cm mit Gufi und heute Abend hat sogar der Neffe (9 Jahre, erstes mal am Wasser) meiner Freundin seinen 1. Fisch verhaftet. 20er Barsch mit 3er Mepps. Ich habe 3 der gleichen mit Wurm erwischt auf Grund. Montage hatte keine 20 Sekunden gelegen, sofort ein Biss.


----------



## Spinfisher95 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Stimmt es, dass man selbst unterhalb von Echternach noch mit der Wathose mittem im Fluss stehen kann, um zu fischen ?
Mein Dad hat mir das gesagt, er meinte er hätte vor einigen Jahren mal Spinfischer mitten in der Sauer gesehen.

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass das es ziemlich flach ist und man fast auf Sicht fischen könnte.

Wie siehts denn mit den Rapfen und Döbeln zwischen Wintersdorf und Mündung aus, fängt man die dort gut ?
Hoffe auf schnelle Antworten. Danke


----------



## Eric1987 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Spinfisher95 schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass man selbst unterhalb von Echternach noch mit der Wathose mittem im Fluss stehen kann, um zu fischen ?
> Mein Dad hat mir das gesagt, er meinte er hätte vor einigen Jahren mal Spinfischer mitten in der Sauer gesehen.
> 
> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass das es ziemlich flach ist und man fast auf Sicht fischen könnte.
> ...



les dir die bestimmung durch mit der spinnstange darfste nur vom ufer fischen.

rapfen sind viele drinne musste halt suchen. döbel gibt es keine mehr in der sauer.


----------



## **bass** (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey all,

also war dann am samstag endlich wieder mit gilles unterwegs, und war ein echtes massaker mit den barschen, weis garnicht wieviele es waren aber locker mehr als hundert! wieder mal gefangen auf kleine köder, stieg sogar ein rotauge ein und noch nen wels ebenso 2 döbel, diesmal gings gut in grevenmacher ein flussabschnitt in dem ich eigentlich nie soviel fange... leider aber wieder kein zander hatte es abends noch mit ''normal gufis'' probiert aber nichts ausser barsche...

werde heute irgendwo mal in grevenmacher unterwegs sein, falls jemand auch noch am wasser ist, werd später nochmal reinschauen wo einer von euch rumlungert ; )


----------



## Durango (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schade, bin ja selbst aus Grevenmacher, muss aber heute Nachmittag arbeiten. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Haette dann auch mal vielleicht was über die Köderführung lernen können -.-

Naja, viel Spass bei diesem herrlichen Wetter  vielleicht sieht man sich ein anderes mal.

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## Frettchen82 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> les dir die bestimmung durch mit der spinnstange darfste nur vom ufer fischen.
> 
> rapfen sind viele drinne musste halt suchen. döbel gibt es keine mehr in der sauer.




Bin mir sicher letzte Woche welche gesehen zu haben. Könnten aber auch Rapfen gewesen sein. 

Waten ist glaube ich nur mit der Fliegenrute erlaubt auch nur in der Our glaub ich...

Allgemein was die Barsche angeht sind die mom. verrückt glaub ich. Aber recht klein im Schnitt...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|wavey:

Wart ihr das Samstag Abend am mittleren Pfeiler mit dem Boot?
Ich war der auf dem Ufer-Pfeiler .....
Jau, das lief echt wie geschmiert, mußtest nur irgendwas durchs Wasser zerren und hattest nen Barsch, echt geil !!!
Und beim stippen hatte ich auch einige fette Rotaugen bis über
2 Pfund . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nochmal...

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Eric1987 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher letzte Woche welche gesehen zu haben. Könnten aber auch Rapfen gewesen sein.
> 
> Waten ist glaube ich nur mit der Fliegenrute erlaubt auch nur in der Our glaub ich...
> 
> Allgemein was die Barsche angeht sind die mom. verrückt glaub ich. Aber recht klein im Schnitt...




um euch mal das lesen abzunehmen!

waten ist nur in der suar erlaubt beim fliegenfischen, in der our ist waten VERBOTEN. waten mit SPinnstange in der sauer VERBOTEN! döbel sind sau viele in der sauer man muss nur wissen wie man se fängt.


----------



## **bass** (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo das waren wir, aber so einfach wars auch nicht auch wenn wir gut gefangen haben, denn mit der strömung war es nicht ewident, und so pervers sind wir dann auch nicht dass wir 15gr köpfe angeln ; )

waten ist nur mit der fliege erlaubt und in der our eigentlich gar nicht!

also döbel sin schon drinne, nur halt im unteren teil findet mann eventuell mehr rapfen als döbel, so ich bin weg... mal schauen ob sich heute ein zander erhängt! (aber erst nach ner kleinen barschstrecke, man braucht ja was für die moral! )


----------



## Frettchen82 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> döbel sind sau viele in der sauer



Jetzt musst du dich aber mal entscheiden...


----------



## Spinfisher95 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich habe noch eine letzte Frage, bevor ich morgen in Richtung Trier reise.

Ich werde mir ja eine Wochenkarte für die Sauer kaufen.
Darf ich damit auf beiden Uferseiten fischen, oder nur auf der deutschen ?  
Will keinen Ärger mit den Behörden kriegen :/

Oder mal ganz generell gesehn, Welche seite ist zum Spinfischen leichter zu befischen ? 

Danke schonmal für eure Unterstützung, ich hoffe, dass ich alles so umsetzen kann,das ich ein paar schöne Fische fangen werde


----------



## Frettchen82 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Spinfisher95 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine letzte Frage, bevor ich morgen in Richtung Trier reise.
> 
> Ich werde mir ja eine Wochenkarte für die Sauer kaufen.
> Darf ich damit auf beiden Uferseiten fischen, oder nur auf der deutschen ?
> ...



Darfst auf beiden Seiten fischen. An der Mosel sowie an der Sauer. Sauer von Mündung aufwärts geht nur von einer Seite da die andere zu viel Bewuchs hat.

Weiter hoch gehts von beiden aber war bisher immer nur auf Lux seite. Mosel gehe ich lieber auf der deutschen Seite. Ist halt geschmackssache...

Beim Schein bekommste noch ein Merkblatt dabei wo alles nötige drauf steht. Wenn nicht, dann frag danach.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|wavey:

http://www.sportfescher.lu/files/Grenzgewaesser-Vorschriften-Luxemburg.pdf


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Spinfisher95 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die vielen Infos, Tom 

Sooo, nachdem ich die ganzen Seiten durchgeschaut habe, bleibt noch eine Sache offen.
Es wird öfters geschrieben, dass man im falle einer Kontrolle u.A. ein geeignetes Behältnis für den Fang vorzeigen muss. 
Was soll das sein ?!
Ich bin Spinfischer und release so ziemlich alle meine Fänge, muss ich trotzdem ne Kühltasche mitschleppen, damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt, wenn der Kontrolleur erscheint ? 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Desperados (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee brauchste net


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Freu dich einfach auf sehr entspanntes Fischen !! |supergri|supergri|supergri
Obwohl.... wenn du mal ne Herde Barsche gefunden hast, kann das auch ganz schnell in (positiven) Streß ausarten !!|rolleyes

Ich fahre nicht umsonst 200 Km einfache Strecke, um in Lux zu fischen....
Ich denke, das da niemand im Traum drauf kommen würde, dich nach einer Kühltasche zu fragen, schon garnicht, wenn du eh
zurücksetzt ....

Viel Erfolg
Tom


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zudem bin ich in Lux noch nie komntrolliert worden. Eher auf der deutschen Seite, und das nur max. 1x im Jahr.

@Spinfisher95
Zum Schein, wenn du ggf. öfter hier bist solltest du drüber nachdenken nen Jahresschein zu kaufen, ist auch nicht wirklich teuer.


----------



## chris87 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey, hab mal ne kurze Frage:

Bei den letzten beiden Feeder-Ansitzen ist mir ca 3-4 mal passiert, das das Vorfach ca. 2-3 cm überm haken abgerissen ist. da ich gamakatsu haken benutze und auch verschiedene Päckchen benutzt habe, kann man ein Materialfehler grds ausschließen...|kopfkrat

habt ihr ne idee was der grund dafür sein könnte? Krebse oder Muscheln, an denen das Vorfach aufscheuert?#c

Danke für die Antworten!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Ronacts (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so heute Abend gehts nochmal raus nachdem ich vorgestern 3 Welse bis 70 cm überlisten konnte.

@bass 
wie siehts aus konntest du noch was fangen Mittwoch Abend?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Frettchen82 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chris87 schrieb:


> Hey, hab mal ne kurze Frage:
> 
> Bei den letzten beiden Feeder-Ansitzen ist mir ca 3-4 mal passiert, das das Vorfach ca. 2-3 cm überm haken abgerissen ist. da ich gamakatsu haken benutze und auch verschiedene Päckchen benutzt habe, kann man ein Materialfehler grds ausschließen...|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Das kenne ich auch. Hattest du vorher Bewegung in der Spitze?


----------



## Lago (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann es sein, dass sich die Hechtpopulation in der Mosel solangsam am erholen ist ? 

bin im Moment hin und hergerissen..normalerweise angel ich nur mit Fluo als Hauptschnur ohne Vorfach.. letztes Jahr 2 Hechte ohne Probleme gelandet..(war aber wirklich nicht oft angeln), und kenne noch mehrere die welche gefangen haben..

heute dann wieder das selbe Spiel..jedoch schwimmt der Hecht jetzt leider mit Blinker im Mund wieder frei rum, da er die Schnur durchgebissen hat..

bin echt kurz davor jetzt auch in der Mosel wieder mit Stahl oder Titan.vorfach zu angeln..auch wenns bzgl Sichtigkeit nicht so optimal ist.hab keine Lust dass noch ein Hecht das gleiche Schicksal erleidet..

wie macht ihr das? irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte jetzt spezifisch auf die Mosel bei uns..?


----------



## BlackLions (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Lago schrieb:


> heute dann wieder das selbe Spiel..jedoch schwimmt der Hecht jetzt leider mit Blinker im Mund wieder frei rum, da er die Schnur durchgebissen hat...
> wie macht ihr das? irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte jetzt spezifisch auf die Mosel bei uns..?




Moien,

also ohne geeignetes Vorfach speziell auf Hecht zu angeln ist sehr bedenklich. Wer will schon das der Fisch tagelang mit "Piercing" durch die Gegend schwimmt und in der Nahrungsaufnahme eingeschränkt wird.;+

Wir nehmen generell entweder HardMono oder Stahlvorfach. Also wenn Du nächstes Mal auf Hecht gehst dann bitte mit geeignetem Material. #6


----------



## Desperados (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

1tens glaub ich nicht das er gezielt auf Hecht geangelt hatt.
2tens --> Hardmono ?? Ich dachte ihr würdet geeignetes Material benutzen ??


----------



## BlackLions (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hardmono ist für Hecht schon o.k.
Es kommt aber dennoch auf die Stärke an. So ein 27kg-Material sollte es schon sein.#6


----------



## Lago (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja von gezieltem Hecht angeln kann bei uns keine Rede sein..Köder waren Mini-Kopytos und en kleiner Crankbait von Taipan..genauer gesagt beim Barsch/Döbel angeln..aber die Häufigkeit von Hechtbeifang ist mittlerweile wohl zu riskant..

ich werd mal testen was mir eher zu sagt ..aber 27kg Material hört sich erstmal bisschen oversized an..mal sehen


----------



## Desperados (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

4kg titan ist da weitaus weniger auffällig und hält auch noch ewig es sei denn ru reisst es ab


----------



## Lago (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok .. probier ich dann mal aus..merci

wie siehts eigl aus momentan, Ihr angelt doch auch öfters gezielt auf Wels mit Blinker/Gufi usw..was gabs da dieses Jahr schon ? würde mich mal interessieren..


----------



## Spinfisher95 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Soo Leute,
bin von meinem Kurzurlaub wieder zu Hause.
Ich fasse mal zusammen:
Fr. an der Saar: 9Stunden(!!!) Spinfischen gewesen, Resultat: 4 Rapfenattacken, ein 25er Barsch.

Sa. an der Sauer: Totaler Reinfall, nur 4 Hotspots bis Wallendorf gefunden, konnte nur an zwei davon angeln. beißen wolllte nix 

Dann habe ich mir mal die Our im Mündungsbereich angeschaut und habe gleich 2 untermaßige Bachforellen(meine Ersten ever) gefangen und 4x eine mir unbekannte Fischart gehakt.

Heute bin ich dann nochmal die Our bis Dasburg hochgefahren und habe dort 2 kleinere Döbel und eine Forelle fangen.

Alles in allem ein sehr ernüchterndes Ergebnis, da ich andauernd kapitale Rapfen und Döbel gesehen habe, die wollten jedoch nicht beißen(habe alle Kunstködertypen probiert) -.-

Wenn es das nächste mal Richtung Trier geht, nehme ich auf jeden Fall meine UL-Spinrute mit und gehe nochmal nen Tag an die Our


----------



## Desperados (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wärste mal an die Mosel gefahren


----------



## **bass** (1. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

@ronacts, fing noch nen schönen mitt30ger barsch und halbstarker wels von etwa 80cm...

am samstag mit gilles gezielt auf zander fingen aber nur döbel und barsche... und das auf grössre köder... bekam aber den heftigsten biss meines lebens, konnte jedoch bei der flucht nix machen der zog einfach mal so dreissig meter schnur von der rolle und das innerhalb ein paar sekunden kann eigentlich nur ein wels gewesen sein der über 1,50 sein müsste denn 1,60 damit kann man noch spielen ; ) , bzw war es villeicht der hecht meines lebens da die kopfstösse fehlten...

gestern war ich noch kurz mit meinem bruder los und konnte ihm zu seinem 1sten wels verhelfen (etwa 70 cm) auf kopyto, ich musste mich mit 2 halbstarken zandern zufrieden geben... die barsche sind so aktiv dass man sogar mit grossen gummis bei jedem 2ten wurf bisse vo barschen spürt...


----------



## Frettchen82 (1. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> wärste mal an die Mosel gefahren



So sieht es aus. Samstag Abend war ich Tanken und ne halbe Stunde mit 4 er Mepps irgendwo hin und 4 schöne Barsche. Die gehen im Moment echt gut find ich.


----------



## Frettchen82 (1. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Spinfisher95 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mir mal die Our im Mündungsbereich angeschaut und habe gleich 2 untermaßige Bachforellen(meine Ersten ever) gefangen und 4x eine mir unbekannte Fischart gehakt.



Was war denn da unbekannt? Fotos?


----------



## Spinfisher95 (1. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also solche Fische gibt's bei mir im Norden nicht


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (1. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Elritze....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Spinfisher95 (1. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Besten Dank ! |wavey:


----------



## Frettchen82 (1. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aha, wusst ich jetzt auch nicht das die da rumschwimmen. War aber auch noch nie so weit oben.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (1. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|supergri

In Massen .....

tight lines
Tom

p.s.: Wenn alles klappt und das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt,    bin ich ab Freitag abend wieder in Lux, wenn jemand Lust hat, sich anzuschließen ..............


----------



## Spinfisher95 (1. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Frettchen82:
Habe die Dinger direkt ca. 500m flussauf der Mündung in die Sauer, gehakt.
Also nicht "so weit oben"


----------



## Frettchen82 (2. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Spinfisher95 schrieb:


> @Frettchen82:
> Habe die Dinger direkt ca. 500m flussauf der Mündung in die Sauer, gehakt.
> Also nicht "so weit oben"



Bin ja von der Sauer selbst ausgegangen. Fische normal nur Mosel, daher ist es dann für mich weit oben 

Aber dieses Jahr wollt ich trotzdem mal noch ein Stück hoch fahren wegen der Bachforellen. Oder meint ihr das Lohnt nicht? Hatte das ja schon mal hier angerissen. 

Kann jemand nen Köder für die Spinne empfehlen?


----------



## Tanckom (2. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo miteinander,

Ich bin wieder mal Online,
Petri Heil zu den vergangenen Fischen und wollte bescheid sagen das ich heute richtung Schweeden fahre und falls ich einige prachtexemplare fangen werde die hier posten werde

P.s. Wollte mich entschuldigen, dass ich damals eine nervensäge war... /:


----------



## Frettchen82 (2. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tanckom schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Ich bin wieder mal Online,
> Petri Heil zu den vergangenen Fischen und wollte bescheid sagen das ich heute richtung Schweeden fahre und falls ich einige prachtexemplare fangen werde die hier posten werde
> ...



Die würden zwar in den Schweden-Trööt gehören aber ich bin mir sicher dass sich hier auch jeder drüber freuen wird...


----------



## Hans46 (3. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen...#h

da ich seit heute neu im Forum bin,hätte ich auch schon 
die erste Frage an euch:q

da ich gerne an der sauer zwischen mertert und rosport (oder auch entlang der deutsche seite) stippen würde,ich aber die sauer diesbezüglich nicht kenne,wäre ich für jeden tipp sehr dankbar:vik:

an dieser stelle sollte das wasser etwas tiefer sein und die strömung auch etwas ruhiger ....

wie gesagt..,habe noch nie an der sauer geangelt,und deshalb auch keinen plan davon....

auch das angeln auf barben würde mich sehr interessieren,da ich von der sauer diesbezüglich nur gutes gehört habe!

danke schon mal im voraus.

mfg
hans


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Hans und willkommen im Forum.

Also zum Stippen fällt mir spontan die der Stausee bei Rosport/Ralingen ein. Da kannst du von beiden Seiten ran. Auch zwischendurch gibt es immer mal wieder Stellen, wo das Wasser ruihger ist. Aber die kann ich auch aus dem Kopf nicht namentlich benennen.

Von vielen Rapfen habe ich auch schon gehört aber kann auch nicht selbst drüber berichten. Aber hier gibt es sicher einige die was dazu sagen können...


----------



## Hans46 (5. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Frettchen82

danke für deinen tipp,freut mich sehr das du so spontan geantwortet hast,werde mir auf jeden Fall mal den Stausee
da ansehen,warts du schon mal da angeln??

mfg

Hans


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Null Problemo Hans...

Also ich war da bisher immer nur kurz mal mit der Spinnrute. Habe aber immer einige Angler gesehen, auch mit der Stippe. Also scheint es ja was zu geben da 

Achso, auf der Lux-Seite gibt es sogar Stege wo man platz nehmen darf...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (5. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Hans !

Wann bist du denn mal vor Ort ?

Ich bin das ganze WE in der Ecke zum fischen.....

tight lines Tom


----------



## Hans46 (5. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Tom #h

diese WE muss ich arbeiten,aber habe übernächste Woche Urlaub,werde dann auf jeden Fall mal dort angeln gehen....

Gruss Hans.


----------



## Hans46 (5. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Frettchen82

Stege..,das wäre natürlich genial,werde mir auf jeden Fall
das mal genauer ansehen,vielen Dank!

mfg


----------



## Eric1987 (5. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Hans46 schrieb:


> @Frettchen82
> 
> Stege..,das wäre natürlich genial,werde mir auf jeden Fall
> das mal genauer ansehen,vielen Dank!
> ...



ich meine das angeln von einem steg ist im grenzgewässer veboten. die stege gehn eh nur ca 2 meter raus. außerdem weiß ich nicht ob in ralingen wieder wasser drin ist.

heute jemand am wasser?


----------



## Ronacts (5. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich vielleicht, weiss aber noch nicht wann ich hier wegkomme 
ich fahre wenn aber an die Mosel (@eric ich fahre an die Stelle wo wir mal zusammen waren, da habe ich vorige Woche 8 Welse gefangen bis 70cm)

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (5. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ansitz oder spinnfischen?
haste schon köderfische^^


----------



## Ronacts (5. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Eric

wollte mich eigentlich mit beidem beschäftigen, komme aber jetzt erst sehr spät hier weg, also wirds heute nichts mehr.
Will morgen früh noch an die Nims den Bachforellen nachstellen.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Eric1987 (5. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

schade nen anderes mal dann


----------



## Frettchen82 (6. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> ich meine das angeln von einem steg ist im grenzgewässer veboten. die stege gehn eh nur ca 2 meter raus. außerdem weiß ich nicht ob in ralingen wieder wasser drin ist.
> 
> heute jemand am wasser?



Also seit letzten Donnerstag wird wieder gestaut. Ob es erlaubt ist weiss ich grade auch nicht. Weiss nur dass bisher jedes mal Belegt waren wenn ich sie gesehen habe... Aber 2 Meter flach ist doch besser als nix.


----------



## Desperados (6. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

DAS ANGELN VON STEGEN AUS IST VERBOTEN
Fragt mich jetzt aber bitte nicht warum


----------



## Frettchen82 (7. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann frag ich halt wiso?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.sportfescher.lu/files/Grenzgewaesser-Vorschriften-Luxemburg.pdf

|supergri:m


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Tja, kaum zu glauben, aber wahr !!

Da gibt man die 17€ doch gerne aus........

Ich fische eigentlich in der Sauer nur von Born abwärts bis Mündung und Mosel bis Fels.... man muß zwar etwas in Futter investieren, aber dann fängt man auch ordentlich !!
Und für Barschangler ein Paradies !!!

tight lines


----------



## BlackLions (7. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien,

wir angeln an der Mosel (Grenzgewässer) und an der Sauer. Das sind ne Menge Kilometer.:vik:

Heute waren wir in Ohn (Ahn). Super Stelle #6


----------



## Ronacts (7. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hi,
> sagt mal besitzt ihr alle den regulären Grenzgewässerschein? Alles deutet zwar darauf hin, aber ich kann nicht realisieren, dass man mit nur einem Jahresschein, der schlappe 15€ kostet, die Our, die Sauer und die Mosel befischen darf. Das sind an die 100km!
> Bisher war ich mit meinem Schein nur an der Our zwischen Lieler und Vianden unterwegs, falls ich weiter runter darf, werde ich das im Herbst sicherlich mal tun.


 
unglaublich aber wahr 
ich war heute noch unterwegs an der Mosel und konnte 2 Barsche Ü30 und ein paar kleinere fangen
Außerdem habe ich in Ufernähe einen Wels von ca. 1,50 m gesehen, leider tot

Gruß Ronny


----------



## BlackLions (7. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien Ronny,

wann warst Du unterwegs?


----------



## Ronacts (7. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

zwischen 15 und 17 Uhr

Gruß Ronny


----------



## potta0001986 (8. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich hätte mal einige Fragen zum Welsangeln?
Welche Montage benutz ihr in der Moser zum Welsfischen? (besitze kein Boot um eine Montage auszubringen, sie sollte sich also auswerfen lassen)
Besitze keine Welsrute und wollte fragen ob meine Karpfenruten mit 2,75lbs ausreichen? (kann so um die 100gr Blei + Köder werfen)
Würde es gerne mit Köderfisch und falls die nicht wollen mit Wurmbündel versuchen!
Da ich im Welsbereich Neuling bin wollte ich es in Wormeldange versuchen da ich da am Samstag 2 Boote gesehen habe die auf Wels auswaren! Was meint ihr dazu?
Freue mich auf eure Tipps und Danke im Voraus!
Bis bald
Michel


----------



## Desperados (8. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also eins der beiden boote waren Mike und ich und das andere Boot 2 Kumpels von uns. gefangen hatt Mike einen kleinen Wels auf einen 1kg brassen.
ansonsten hatten wir noch mehrere Bisse allerdings wohl eher von kleineren gesellen.
Mike haate einige meterfische mit laube auf grund
Deine Karpfenrute kann ausreichen, muss aber nicht  
Für den standartwels in unserer Mosel wirds wohl reichen 
ich empfehle dir köderfische zwischen 12 und 20cm auf grund unter umständen noch mit u-pose am vorfach, ist aber kein muss.
kleine Brassen sind natürlich top, und leben auch ziemlich lang wobei lauben da schon zimperlicher sind  aber auch gut fangen


----------



## BlackLions (8. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> zwischen 15 und 17 Uhr
> 
> Gruß Ronny




Schitt,...da waren wir auch unterwegs.:c


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> kleine Brassen sind natürlich top, und leben auch ziemlich lang wobei lauben da schon zimperlicher sind  aber auch gut fangen



Darfst doch hier nicht sagen, sonst geht gleich wieder ne Diskussion los ....


----------



## Desperados (8. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mir doch wurscht.


----------



## potta0001986 (9. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey danke für deine schnelle Antwort
Wir waren die auf dem Bootssteg! Waren eigentlich auf Zander aus aber als wir euch sahen kam die Lust auf Wels
Ihr seit ja wirklich gut ausgerüstet:9
Dann werden wir es wohl nochmal dort versuchen und hoffen dass auch einige Köderfische beissen!
Werd dann hier berichten wie's war!
Bis bald
Michel


----------



## **bass** (9. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, gilles hat alles gesagt, grundblei köfi ran und los! konnte gestern wieder 4 gesellen überlisten obwohl ich auf zander aus war... alle auf laube zwischen 80cm und 1,20m...
wen's interessiert werde morgen mal gemütlich mit stippe in stadtbredimus gleich am bach angeln (etwa ab 10h), denn weisfische gibt's ja auch wieder in massen! glaub das wird noch ein interressanter herbst und winter an der mosel! fehlen nur noch die grösseren zander... hab aber auch nur von vereinzelten fängen auf köfi in der mosel gehört...

ach ja scheint als ob es aale auch wieder mehr gibt, konnte mal an einem abend gleich 6 am stück innerhalb 2,5 stunden verhaften, und mein bruder auch noch einen (die, die länger hier mitlesen wissen auf was ; )  ) leider am tag danach nur noch brassen...

ein freund hat noch so einige (kapitalere) auf kleine rapfen gefangen... hattet ihr  noch keine auf köfis???


----------



## potta0001986 (10. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey danke für die Antwort!
Ich kann erst am Freitagabend wieder ans Wasser Hab mir aber Gestern schon die Vorfächer gebunden! Hab mir welche mit Upose gemacht! Aber als Upose hab ich eine Wasserkugel benutzt und die auch noch mit Bleikügelchen gefüllt! Einen Versuch ist es wert!
Also einen Aal hab ich noch nie in der Mosel gefangen! Muss aber auch sagen dass ich noch nicht so oft an der Mosel fischen war!
mfg
Michel


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (15. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien !

Hab mich Samstag mit zwei Stippern unterhalten und die meinten, der Rapfen habe ein Mindestmaß, fiele deshalb als Köderfisch aus ...... Ich hab jetzt alles gurchgelesen, was ich auf deutsch gefunden habe, aber der Rapfen wird nirgends erwähnt!
Weiß da jemand was genaueres oder hat vielleicht sogar nen Link dazu ??

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Desperados (15. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Rapfen hatt kein mindestmass


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> http://www.sportfescher.lu/files/Grenzgewaesser-Vorschriften-Luxemburg.pdf
> 
> |supergri:m



Hast dir deine frage doch vor kurzem selbst beantwortet


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mal was anderes...

War gestern Abend noch Tanken und dann noch kurz mit Frau und Kind ans Wasser zwischen Temmels und Wellen. 

Fische eigentlich immer mit Mepps, aber gestern lief es nicht so gut und mit Baby dabei wollt ich auch nicht unbedingt immer die Stellen wechseln. 

Hab dann mal diverse 0815 Gufi's in 8cm getestet, mit 10 & 15g Jig.

Problem: Ich werfe links von mir aus und bevor das Ding das erste mal den Boden berührt, ist er schon weit rechts von mir mitten in der Steinpackung. 

Mit welchen Gewichten fischt ihr denn dann da so? 15g ist doch eigentlich schon schwer...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (15. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Jo, die Barsche waren dieses WE anscheinend auf ner Party in France oder so, da ging fast nichts ....
Die von dir genannte Ecke kenne ich (noch) nicht, keine Ahnung, was da so angebracht ist #c
Mein Link mit den Vorschriften ist ja von 2001 oder so, hätte ja sein können, das sich da was getan hat, und ich würde wirklich viel lieber mit Rapfen auf Wels und Zander fischen als mit Rotauge........
Hab übrigens am Freitag Abend beim Stippen ne ganze Herde Brassen verhaften können, alle zwischen 25 und 45 cm, hat echt Laune gemacht am feinen Zeug !!|supergri

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ronacts (15. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war am Freitag noch unterwegs und habe noch 2 Welse auf Wurm gefangen.
Einer hat doch tatsächlich einen 20 cm Zander rausgewürgt.
Ansonsten haben wir ein paar 2 große Rotaugen 3 Barsche und einen Aaal gefangen.
Die Barsche wurden auf Köderfisch (Rapfen) gefangen.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## n1c0 (15. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Rapfen kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen (Kein Mindestmaß), beim Köfi stippen gehn dir die Kleinen sowieso alle 30sec an den Haken 

Und ja, ich hab damit auch schon Zander gefangen!


----------



## extremepike (16. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hab Gestern Morgen meinen ersten Zander auf der Mosel gefangen , er hatte ca 60 cm. Gefangen hab ich ihn auf totem Rapfem am Grund  

mfG Dani


----------



## n1c0 (17. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



extremepike schrieb:


> Ich hab Gestern Morgen meinen ersten Zander auf der Mosel gefangen , er hatte ca 60 cm. Gefangen hab ich ihn auf totem Rapfem am Grund
> 
> mfG Dani



Petri zum Zander  Noch einer der damit Erfolg hat... 

Wie ködert ihr eure Köfis an, die Rapfen sind ja doch relativ weich?

Welche Montagen auf Zander nutzt ihr?
Bleigewicht?
Haken?
Vorfach?
Bissanzeige?


----------



## Desperados (17. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja, bleigewicht der strömung angepasst, haken dem köderfisch angepasst, vorfach den zu erwartenden fischen angepasst, bissanzeige, so wenig wiederstand wie möglich


----------



## WSTA (17. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gilt das auch für wels oder gibts da was besonderes zu beachten?


----------



## Desperados (17. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja, für wels alles 5 nummern grösser  ansonsten bremse entweder voll zu und rute sehr gut befestigen oder freilauf/bremse auf. hängt von der montage ab.
ich persönlich fische auf wels lieber 1-1,5m über grund aber das ist wohl geschmackssache


----------



## n1c0 (18. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Naja, bleigewicht der strömung angepasst, haken dem köderfisch angepasst, vorfach den zu erwartenden fischen angepasst, bissanzeige, so wenig wiederstand wie möglich



Danke... aber das hätte ich mir auch selbst beantworten können! Hätte ich auch nicht fragen brauchen #y


----------



## Desperados (18. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na was willste denn hören ??
heut ist halt leichte strömung da fischste mit 30gr, morgen rennt die mosel wie sau da fischste halt 100gr. 
wirst wohl kein 20cm rotauge am 18er haken anködern und auch nicht mit 12er vorfach fischen.
Stell spezifische fragen und du bekommst spezifische antworten.
ansonsten http://www.amazon.de/Das-Angelbuch-Anf%C3%A4nger-Armin-G%C3%B6llner/dp/3800135817

Sorry ich helf ja wirklich gerne nur muss man sich schon helfen lassen.


----------



## Desperados (18. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|splat2:|jump:


----------



## WSTA (19. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Platzwahl für Wels Grundmontage: Außenkurven, Innenkurven  oder gerade Strecken?

Wie weit vom Ufer anbieten?  Was ist zurzeit besser Wurm, Köderfisch ect.?

Welche Tageszeit bringt die meisten Bisse? 


Wels mit Spinnrute: welche Plätze sollte man beangeln? Brücken, Stellen mit viel  oder mehr Strömung? welche tiefe? wie groß der Köder? Wobbler, Blinker oder Spinner? Druckwellen ja oder nein?  


Ich hoffe sind nich zu viele Fragen auf Einmal, aber wenn nur 20% beantwortet sind kann ich bestimmt meinen ersten über 1m Wels fangen.


----------



## Desperados (19. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich tendiere zu aussenkurve, bis gerade strecke. 
Bei 2 ruten würde ich eine zwischen 15 und 30m anbieten und die zweite zwischen 45 und 60m 
von der tageszeit, naja es gibt eher über den ganzen tag mehrere beissphasen.
Zu wels mit spinnrute, kann ich nicht viel zu sagen,(ausser zu maximal 1m fischen) hatte bisher das glück noch nicht, weiss aber das so ziemlich überall mal welse beim spinnfischen gefangen werden. würde da gummifische und twister von14-20cm empfehlen oder wedelfreudige grosse blinker.


----------



## n1c0 (20. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> na was willste denn hören ??
> heut ist halt leichte strömung da fischste mit 30gr, morgen rennt die mosel wie sau da fischste halt 100gr.
> wirst wohl kein 20cm rotauge am 18er haken anködern und auch nicht mit 12er vorfach fischen.
> Stell spezifische fragen und du bekommst spezifische antworten.
> ...



Eine normale Antwort wäre nicht schlecht gewesen Mister Superschlau 

Ich zeig dir mal wie es geht:

Ich fische mit ner normalen Grundmontage. 50-100g Durchlaufblei. 2er Ryderhaken am 50cm 0,28mm Vorfach. Köder sind 8-15cm Rapfen, die mit der Ködernadel augezogen werden. Als Bissanzeige nutze ich nen normalen Bissanzeiger vom Karpfenangeln. Bremse so weit offen, wie es die Strömung zulässt.

Ich denke so eine Antwort hättest auch du hinbekommen, aber kein Problem jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag |rolleyes

Achso danke für den Buchtipp, hast du es im Regal stehen? Naja leider kein Bedarf und in den Zeiten des www kann man sich das Geld auch sparen :q


----------



## Tanckom (21. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute,

bin jetzt aus dem Skandinavien Urlaub zurück, und bin eigentlich mit allem zufriedem.
In 4 Tagen hatte ich mit meinem Bruder insgesamt 24 Hechte gefangen, und der größte war 66 cm.
Wir Fischten Generell mit Wobbler, Spinner und Jerkbait aber am meisten hat sich der Aglia Spinner 7 von Mepps bewertet.

Falls ich Zeit hab auf meinen PC zu kommen Poste ich natürlich hier die Bilder.


Petri an alle eure fänge in den vergangenen Tagen.

Und noch eine Allgemeine Frage:

Was haltet ihr jetzt vom Wetter (sonne,warm) um Angeln zu gehen an der Mosel und zu Remerschen? Ist es morgens und abends geradezu perfekt oder sollte man eher nur auf der "Schouberfouer" die Angeln beim Entenangeln auspacken?


----------



## Tanckom (21. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*







Hier ein Bild von den 2 größten Hechten(die wir anschließend gegessen hatten).


----------



## Tanckom (21. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Verständlich, dass du jemandem von deiner Reise berichten willst, aber das hier ist definitv der falsche Thread. Poste es bitte woanders.



Ich hab nur kurz berichtet wie der Urlaub in Skandinavien war und hab ja auch noch meine Frage druntergestellt, dennoch muss ich dir einerseits rechtgeben. 
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## **bass** (23. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

für wels ist es aber dann doch ein bisschen fein, würd minimum ne n 30ger vorfach benutzen und die köfis können auch grösser sein ; )

war leider jetzt nicht soviel an der mosel unterwegs, war öfters am stau und mit 5 è70ger hechten ist es dann auch ziemlich gut gelaufen ; )

jetzt geh ich aber wieder mehr an die mosel, werd dann mal berichten


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (24. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Leut's, 
war letzten Samstag an der Mosel in der nähe von Grevenmacher Ansitzangeln..der Fang war wohl nicht Schlecht. Habe 4 Aale landen können, einen Verloren.Der Kleinste war 55cm und der Größte mit 76cm ganz ordentlich!Einen kleinen Waller ca 20cm.Sechs Barsche als beifang auf Wurm.

Aale liefen an dem Abend sehr gut,alle aale auf Tauwurm gefangen.

Hoffe das der nächste Ansitz auch wieder Erfolgreich verlaufen wird...nur es müssen keine Aale sein!Natürlich können die auch Beissen aber ein Waller wäre mir Lieber!!!!

Nur das Leben ist ja bekanntlich kein Wunschkonzert!!

MfG Alex


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (24. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi !

Habe Sonntag Abend oberhalb der Schleuse Grevenmacher am Parkplatz/Behindertenangelplatz gesessen......
Auf der Wallerrute mit nem 20er Rotauge hat sich nichts getan, aber auf der Zanderrute mit Pose hab ich 12 kleine Wallis gefangen, alle zwischen 50 und 80 cm, hätten noch mehr werden können, wenn ich mehr Köfi´s gehabt hätte.....
Die Saubande hat echt genervt  |gr:

tight lines
Tom


----------



## **bass** (25. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@cyprinus,

wenn du der sache aus dem weg gehen willst probiers es mehr nach rechts du hast vermutlich im 9m tiefen wasser gefischt,oder?  da ist immer die kinderstube unterwegs (im sommer) 

waren gestern ein bisschen spinnfischen, gab ne menge barsche hab diesmal dann auch mal mit den wobblern geangelt und die gummis in der kiste gelassen... hat mir nur so ein sch...döbel beim drill die schnur an der kante aufgescheuert und so verschwand er mit nem 16euro wobbler : ((( der nicht leicht zu finden ist...

morgen geh ich nochmal an den stau mal ein bisschen mit waggler spielen und anfang der woche werden ein paar ansitze mit köfis und aalangeln an der mosel gemacht gemacht...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (25. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Bass !

Die Wallerrute lag am Rand der Fahrrinne, das passt mit den ca. 9 Metern, aber die Posenrute hatte ich direkt am Bacheinlauf geparkt, da sind es ca. 5 Meter, und hab in 3 Meter Tiefe angeboten, und trotzdem die Rasselbande. |supergri Sollte ja eigentlich ein Zander werden.|kopfkrat Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, das das dieses Jahr noch klappt. :m
Das mit dem Wobbler ist echt ärgerlich, ich krieg auch immer leichten Angstschweiß, wenn ich was von Illex montiere.  Was in Mertert 13€ kostet, dafür zahle ich hier knapp 17€, echt unverschämt !!#q#q Ein Kumpel meinte jetzt, in Frankreich wären sie noch deutlich günstiger, kannst du dazu was sagen ??


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Made90 (25. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte morgen auch mal wieder auf die Mosel gezielt auf Barsch angeln.

Welche Köder bewähren sich momentan am Besten, und wo gibt es gute Stellen.
War schon eine ewigkeit nicht mehr auf der Mosel.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir einer helfen könnte.

mfg

Max


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (25. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Weiß ja nicht, wo du genau wohnst, aber in Grevenmacher an der Brücke geht eigentlich immer was ......
Ich hab da sehr gut mit nem Balzer Colonel Bleikopfspinner in 10 Gramm gefangen, blauweisses Muster, Gewicht nur , um auf Weite zu kommen, der hat in etwa die Größe von nem Mepps 3 .
Gutes Gelingen !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Made90 (26. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, war heute in grevenmacher und konnte 2x 20er. Barsche erwischen und einen 60cm Rapfen

ps: wie heisst ein rapfen eigtl. auf luxemburgisch ?

mfg

Max


----------



## **bass** (27. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bubfesch: rapfen
@cyprinus: kein illex aber trotzdem teuer...

gummis gehen gut, ul, und wobbler sowie löffl ; ) die barsche sind schön fit!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

In Grevenmacher nur 2 Barsche ????? Unter 10 Stück bin ich da eigentlich nie weg und so kleine haben eher auf Wobbler (Illex Squirrel SQ 61 Aquirming Minnow) gebissen, je tiefer der Köder kommt, desto größer werden die Barsche, war bei mir jedenfalls so.....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Made90 (27. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi danke für deine antwort, ich glaub ich hab nicht so das talent mit
gummis und wobbler zu angeln da ich noch nie was damit gefangen habe jedoch immer mit
spinner

bis dann

max


----------



## DerAndi (27. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So morgen wird wieder Mosel und Sauer geentert :vik:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Würd ja auch gerne, aber Auto kaputt und E-Teil kommt frühestens Montag.... komme nicht mal ans Hausgewässer mit meinem Gerödel :e|motz:

tight lines
Tom


----------



## DerAndi (27. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

für so nen fall hab ich nen oldtimer als ersatz^^


----------



## DerAndi (28. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So Hot Spot Hopping zwischen Schengen und Grevenmacher beendet. Gab einige Barsche bis 25 cm sowie nen kapitalen Rapfen(8-10cm) auf nen 2er Mepps. Dazu noch nen schönen Aussteiger.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:m


Petri !!  Ich fahr evtl. Die. bis Do.  

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Made90 (29. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen ob mir was passieren kann wenn ich mit köderfischen angele die nicht die mindestgrösse haben.

Da man diese im Angelladen kaufen kann.
Bin ich dann in der inegalität wenn ich mit diesen fischen angele obschon ich sie kaufen kann ?

mfg

max


----------



## Desperados (29. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja bist du ist doch logisch oder ??
du darfst ja auch autos kaufen die schneller fahren können als erlaubt ist. 
in frankreich gibt es zum bsp keine mindestmassen für alles was man als köderfisch so nimmt. daher werden die hier auch verkauft weil halt viele luxemburger in frankreich angeln


----------



## Made90 (29. August 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok danke für die antwort


----------



## Eric1987 (1. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

is heute einer unterwegs?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (4. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien!

Habs dieses WE leider nicht geschafft, aber ein Kollege war mit der Fliege in der Sauer unterwegs... Rute 4/5 Aftma ,Vorfachspitze 0,16 , Goldkopfnymphe Gr, 14, oberhalb von Langsur ein Hammerbiß, eine Stunde Drill, Ergebnis : Ein Hecht von 72 Zentimetern !!!! Echt der Knaller !!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Desperados (6. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hei Leute, seit doch bitte so nett und und drückt für folgende Designs auf "Gefällt mir"  bei facebook.
Der Köder der am meisten "Gefällt mir" bekommt wird in einer Limitierten Serie herausgebracht und der "designer" des Köders gewinnt eine Tenryu Rute.
Design meiner freundin 1
Design meiner freundin 2
Freundin teil 3
Meins 1
Meins 2
Meins 3
Einfach bei all diesen fotos auf "gefällt mir " drücken, KOstet euch nix und mich würde es echt freuen zu gewinnen.
Vielen dank Leute


----------



## Desperados (6. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sehr nett danke


----------



## BlackLions (10. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien

Waren mal wieder an der Mosel unterweg bei dem schönen Wetter. Es gab mal wieder Barsche satt.:vik:
Dann noch ein schöner Biss auf einen Neongelbgrünen Wobbler. Als der Fisch gelandet war konnte niemand sagen was das für einer ist. Körperform wie ein Rapfen, Bauchflossen rot und ein Maul wo ein Tischtennisball locker reingepasst hätte.|kopfkrat
Hatten leider keine Kamera dabei sonst hätten wir Bildergemacht.#c


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na nen Döbel sollte man aber erkennen


----------



## Desperados (10. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier dabei ?? http://kirchberg.neumann.lu/kirchberg/fischlexikon/Feschlexikon%20Kirchberg.pdf


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (10. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|jump:|jump:|jump:


Moien! 

Heute in der Sauer ...... Acht Äschen mit der Pose oberhalb von Langsur auf Made, schwimmen alle wieder, und min. 30 fette Gründlinge plus die üblichen Verdächtigen, mein Kollege (der mit dem Hecht) mit der Fliege und der Spinne nicht einen Fisch !

tight lines
Tom


----------



## BlackLions (11. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na nen Döbel sollte man aber erkennen



mmhh..., Döbel hatten wir eigentlich ausgeschlossen. |kopfkrat 
Rückenflosse war viel höher, Schuppen eher klein und der Fisch war relativ dunkel (grau-grün). Das kräftige rot der Bauchflossen hat schon hervorgestochen.
Ein befreundeter Fischwirt vermutet, das es sich um einen Hybridfisch gehandelt haben könnte. Hin und wieder werden solche Fische in der Mosel und der Saar gefangen.
Naja,... ab sofort ist die Camera immer dabei.#6


----------



## bream94 (17. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wollte mal erzählen was bei mir zurzeit an der mosel so geht 
hab letzte zeit ziemlioch viel erfolg gehabt denn meine gummifische hab ich weggelegt... fische nurnoch mit dem carolina rig mit minitwister. seit dem um die 20 barsche und ne barbe was für mich rekord ist ( moselmäßig betrachtet)
mfg


----------



## BlackLions (17. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Heil...#6


----------



## Tanckom (18. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo leute, petri zu den vergangenen fische

Bin heute zu mertert unterwegs, villeicht sieht man sich, berichte nachher wie's gelaufen ist


----------



## Frettchen82 (19. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habt ihr von dem Unfall am WE gehört?

Sehr tragisch.

*http://tinyurl.com/6972lc2*


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tragisch ja, aber nur vom ins Wasser fallen ertrinkt keiner. Da wird vermutlich etwas anderes geschehen sein, das dies ausgerechnet während des Angelns passierte war eher Zufall.


----------



## Ronacts (19. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war gestern auch noch an der Mosel unterwegs und konnte in 2 Stunden einen Hecht ca. 50 cm und 2 nennenswerte Barsche fangen
Alles andere waren Barsche die nur wenig größer als der Wobbler waren.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (20. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey ich mal wieder,

dann habt ihr ja so einiges gelandet, denk ist ein gutes jahr bis jetzt ob nun raubfisch oder schleimfische ; )  konnte mal wieder einen hecht an der ul-rute aus der mosel ziehen, hat riesen spass gemacht er hatte immerhin 63 cm ist nicht gross aber an einer rute von 0,5-4gr da geht's schon weiter ; )
 den fisch den du auf wobbler gefangen hast würd ich zu fast 100% als rapfen vermuten, von der dunklen färbung das ist eigentlich normal in der mosel die grösseren sind eher selten richtige silberbarren...

mit dropshot scheint es auch so langsam anzulaufen ausser dass sie doch noch etwas selektiver sind mit den ködern, aber dass ist ja auch der spass dran! ; )

war denn noch keiner am baggersee?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Baggersee hoffentlich am Wochenende, wie läufts denn da momentan?


----------



## potta0001986 (26. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen, 

war am Samstag zum ersten Mal mit meinem neuen BellyBoat in Remerschen angeln! Hab ein bisschen gebraucht um damit klar zu kommen hat aber dann riesen Spass gemacht! Was mich aber gewundert hat war das soviel Kraut im See ist! Hatte eigentlich vor mit grossen Gummis zu fischen was wegen dem Kraut nicht gut funktionierte! Ist von euch hier auch manchmal jemand mit dem BB in Remerschen unterwegs und wenn ja welche Sorte Köder benutzt ihr vorwiegend? Ich glaube nächstes Mal nehme ich grosse Spinner um über den Krautfelder zu spinnern!

mfg
Michel


----------



## **bass** (28. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
bin auch immer mit belly unterwegs. kraut ist eigentlich im vergleich zu den jahren zuvor fast garnichts drin! blinker,löffel und gufis gehen immer...


----------



## potta0001986 (28. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für deine Antwort!
War halt das erste Mal! War auch nur 2 Stunden probieren! Werd nächstes Mal eine andere Ecke ansteuern:9
Bis dann


----------



## DerAndi (29. September 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Samstag und MOntag werden wa de mosel mal wider unsicher machen :vik:


----------



## Ronacts (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja ich war da, aber wasser ist ganz klar und gefangen habe ich auch nur Minibarsche 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
sorry fÜr die unbeantworteten mails, aber bin auf hochzeitsreise... aber... ihr kennt mich, trotzdem mal fremdgegangen  (mit salzwasserfisch) 30 min drill 250m schnur mit links eingepumpt und 3 tage muskelkater!  war aber jeden meter wert!


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja dann mal alles gut und petri.  Wo bist denn unterwegs?


----------



## Desperados (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich bin ab diesem moment raus aus diesem thread.


----------



## Ronacts (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn ich könnte würde ich denn "gefällt mir" Button drücken 
Gruß
Ronny


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Na wo wohl? In Luxemburg, sonst hätte er den Fang bestimmt voanders gepostet... ^^''



Ah. Bestimmt aus remerschen die bilder.


----------



## Frettchen82 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War gestern jemand unterwegs?

Wir waren zu zweit zwischen Wellen und Temmel von 08:00 - 12:00 Uhr und haben vom Blinker über Wobbler bis GuFi alles versucht, jedoch nur ein Barsch erwischt. Weitere Bisse so gut wie garnicht. Wie steht es eigenltich um den Zanderbestand? Von Fängen hört man ja hier so gut wie garnichts.

Wollten vielleicht mal nach Vianden fahren. War noch nie da. Wie seht es da mit Hecht aus? Sollte man Stahl dran haben oder ist es nicht nötig?


----------



## **bass** (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

man, man, man...

es gibt immer wieder leute die den moment verpassen einfach mal die klappe zu halten!

zander sind wirklich nicht sehr viele in der mosel, jedoch habe ich dieses jahr extrem viel kleine gefangen was dann hoffen lässt! 

war keiner am baggersee konnten einige (auch schönere fische) landen, jedoch fangen sie an wieder mal die kunstköder zu kennen und es wird immer schwieriger regelmässige bisse zu haben, wie sieht's denn bei euch aus?

montag soll ja an der mosel ein hammertag gewesen sein um barsche zu fangen, wenn ich so einige leute höre, und jetzt wieder ruhig...

keiner bisher hechte gefangen in der mosel? wurden ja auch einige in letzter zeit gefangen...


----------



## Frettchen82 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Welcome back bass...

Also das mit den Barschen kann ich für Sonntag bestätigen. War oberhalb von Grevenmacher unterwegs und konnte jede Menge mit 8cm GuFi erwischen. Erstaunt war ich noch mehr, dass alle 30+ waren. Hatte ich so noch nie. 2 Habe ich mitgenommen da besch**** gehakt war. Habe dann zuhause festgestellt, dass ich nen Zander dabei hatte von ca. 8cm... Also gibt es wohl auch noch Brut...

Wo sind denn deine Bilder da nun entstanden???


----------



## potta0001986 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, 

Also zum Baggersee in Remerschen weiss ich einfach nicht was los ist! Wenn ich kucke wieviel Hecht und Barsch ich letztes Jahr dort gefangen hab und jetzt, ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!
Hab dieses Jahr erst 3 Minihechte gefangen und noch keinen einzigen Barsch(war letztes Jahr auch immer nur Beifang)
Dabei angel ich genau so wie letztes Jahr. Sogar mit Köderfisch hatte ich keinen einzigen Biss!
Bin am verzweifeln;+

Bis dann
potta


----------



## Frettchen82 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann scheint es ja gut zu sein, dass ich mir die Kilometer bisher gespart habe. Hast du den Köderfisch an der Pose gehabt oder auf Grund gelegt?


----------



## potta0001986 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Beides! Wir haben am Anfang gefeedert um an Köderfisch zu kommen! Dann hatten wir 3 Ruten draussen mit Pose und mit einer habe ich auf unsere Futterstelle auf Grund geangelt! Aber kein einziger Zupfer! Dafür haben wir beim feedern viele dicke Rotaugen/Rotfedern gefangen! Stellt mich aber nicht zufrieden|supergri
Naja nàchsten Samstag wird das gleiche nochmal an anderer Stelle versucht! Ich krieg meinen Hecht noch:m


----------



## Frettchen82 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tja, da steckt man dann nicht drin. Zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort. Ist ja das, was Angeln so spannend macht. Beim nächsten mal klappt es dann und aller ist wieder gut...

Hatte jetzt auch so phase wo absolut nichts ging. Dann verliert man manchmal echt die Lust. Dann noch hänger und kalte Finger zum Knoten und man würde am liebsten alles ins Wasser schmeissen. Aber man wird irgendwann immer wieder belohnt und um so schöner ist es dann.


----------



## potta0001986 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da kann ich dir nur 100% Rech geben
bis dann


----------



## **bass** (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
also einige hechte habe ich gefangen, leider den meter schon 3 mal knapp verfehlt, und einer im drill verloren der sicher etwas grösser war...

die barsche am baggersee muss man einfach finden die wandern in schwärmen umher...

@potta
dann weis ich jetzt wer da mit glocke geangelt hat ; )
der platz an dem du warst war aber nicht verkehrt ; )

foto ist von den malediven


----------



## **bass** (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S. in der kalten jahreszeit ist immer härter, aber wie schon gesagt man wird irgendwann belohnt, meistens mit grösseren fischen!
im winter hab ich die erfahrung gemacht lieber etwas öfter zu der richtigen zeit ans wasser als es einmal die woche verkrampft stundenlang zu probieren...


----------



## potta0001986 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann wars du das bestimmt mit dem roten Twister?
Werd es immer weiter versuchen 
Ich warte nun seit 3 Jahren auf einen richtig dicken Hecht! 
Deine Hechte beim spinnern erwischt oder auch beim Ansitzen?
mfg
potta


----------



## **bass** (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

spinnen (bisher) ; )


----------



## **bass** (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich war aber nicht der mit dem roten twister ; )))


----------



## Frettchen82 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich sag mal, 3 Jahre gehen noch 

Ich war früher als Schüler fast jeden Mittag oder auch Abend stunden am Wasser, in der Regel an der Mosel in Longuich. Da gab es früher Zander in Massen. Ich habe Jahre versucht dort meinen Zander zu fangen. Standard war da KöFi auf Grund. Trotz gleicher Montage haben immer die Angler neben mir die Zander in massen gefangen und ich kann in den Jahren nur ein Döbel mein eigen nennen. Nach langer Pause habe ich dann letztes Jahr mit dem Spinnfischen begonnen und irgendwann doch meinen ersten Zander bekommen. Mit den 78cm war ich dann mal richtig überfordert beim landen und so. 

Musste aber locker 5 aktive Jahre darauf warten. 

Hechte werde ich mir auch noch vornehmen. Muss mich nur mal mit den Montagen beschäftigen, besonders mit Pose. Habe ich noch nie gemacht. 

Habe da noch so ne billige 2,70m 50g Spinnrute. Sollte doch auch für's Posenangeln ausreichen, oder? 

Benutzt ihr in Remmerchen normale oder Segelposen? Je nach Wind sind doch Segelposen auch nicht verkehrt da würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## potta0001986 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mit deiner Spinnstange wird's schon ein bisschen eng! Ich denke mit Pose, Blei und Köfi bist du schnell am Limit und dann wirds mit dem auswerfen schwer! Ich benutze meine Karpfenruten mit 2,5lbs zum Posen- wie zum Grundangeln! Dann kann man auch ein bisschen grössere Köfis ordentlich werfen!
Mit den Montagen hab ich mich auch beschäftigt und kann dir sagen das es auch keine grosse Kunst ist! Ist alles recht einfach und logisch! Nur die Hechte muss mann finden
Das mit der Segelpose steht auch bei mir noch auf dem Programm! Bin mir sicher dass Remerschen das richtige Revier dafür ist!

mfg 
potta


----------



## Frettchen82 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Denk auch das die etwas schmal ist. Muss mir aber eh nochmal was schwereres zulegen um noch mal was auf Grund zu legen. Ne passende Grundrute zu finden ist auch nicht so schwer wie bei einer Spinnrute glaube ich.


----------



## **bass** (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn ich dir ein tipp geben kann, dann kauf dir karpfenruten mit 2,5lbs oder 3llbs. ich angel damit (3lbs) ausserdem sind die billig zu bekommen, da der hype ziemlich gross ist und mann vorgängermodelle wirklich sehr billig bekommt. hab meine zb 300euro bezahlt d.h 2 ruten, 2 6000er rollen mit je 300m geflochtenen (neuware)

segelpose ist gut am baggersee wenn man weis wo man sie einsetzt, problem bei der angelei ist dass der baggersee meistens am ufer eher tiefer ist und mittig auf etwa 1m aufsteigt... mein tipp auf max. 70m entfernung (an den seitlichen ersten 2/3 des ufer) 3m tief angeln sobald man merkt dass man ins kraut kommt 5-7m einspulen und köfi dortlassen... am besten mal testen ohne köfi ; ) dann schnur markieren oder in den schnurclip klemmen. danach mit köfi dann aber wieder aus dem clip lösen...

bei den hechtmontagen mach es so einfach wie möglich, d.h: posenstopper, laufpose, blei, wirbel und dann vorfach. 

wenn du ihn an einer bestimmten stelle beangeln willst angel mit ner paternostermontage... mehr braucht man (für den anfang) nicht...


----------



## Frettchen82 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja mal Danke für die Tipps. Muss sagen, an Karpfenruten hätt ich nicht gedacht. Und Preislich hört sich das ja noch Ok an mit den großen Rollen. Muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## labralehn (9. November 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
so wie ich immer mal wieder ins Saarland komme, fahre ich an die Mosel (auf der Luxemburger Seite) zum angeln.
Ich konnte bisher leider nur Barsche bis 25cm fangen.

Am 8.11.2011 war ich von morgens 7 uhr bis etwa 15:00 Uhr dort gewesen. Leider diesmal nichts gefangen.

Posen und Grundangeln

An der Pose :
Maden, TauWurm, Rotwurm

An der Grundangel:
Pelets, Frolic, Tauwurm


Barsche habe ich gesehen, sobald ich nur eine Made eingeworfen habe, sind die Barsche gleich abgetaucht.

Ich versuche es zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr wieder, dann bin ich wieder für etwas längere Zeit im Saarland.


----------



## Frettchen82 (9. November 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo warst du denn Unterwegs. Ich konnt die letzten Touren im Bereich von Grevenmacher jede Menge Barsch mit 8cm GuFi's fangen. Vorzugsweise in Gelb. 

Am Sonntag habe ich 2 mal was großes auf 12er GuFi verloren. :-( Vom radau in der Rute schließe ich auf Zander.


----------



## labralehn (9. November 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In der Nähe von Machtum.


----------



## Frettchen82 (9. November 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin meistens vor der Moselkurve unterwegs. Da gibt es auf jeden fall Barsch...


----------



## Schleienschosch (20. November 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Guten Morgen,
  ich wollte am Freitag mal mit einem Kumpel die Grenzgewässer unsicher machen. 
  Hab gerade mal bei Google maps ein paar stellen rausgesucht.
  Ich hätte da noch ein paar Fragen die Ihr mir sicher beantworten könnt J
  Den Mündungsbereich Mosel Sauer darf man ja meines Wissens nach nicht beangeln.
  Darf man den Hafenbereich Mertert Angeln?
  Im Bereich Remerschen sind bei Google mehrere Hochwasser Becken oder so etwas zu sehen. Darf man dort Fischen bzw. gibt es dort fisch?
  Ansonsten wird ich mir vor Ort ein Bild machen müssen und erst einmal bisschen gucken fahren J

  Vielen Dank schonmal

  Schosch


----------



## Frettchen82 (20. November 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo...

Ja stimmt, der Mündungsbereich ist sein 01.11. dicht für dieses Jahr. Im Hafenbereich kannst du Angeln. Bei dem Kreisel in der Hafeneinfart ist ja eigenltich der Durchgang verboten, aber wenn du glück hast, bekommst du noch einen Platz  Aber vom Hafen richtung Mündung der Sauer ist es auch nicht schlecht. Sind ja noch einige Meter frei bis nach Wasserbillig.

Was meinst du mit Hochwasserbecken? Kartenmarkierungen wären da mal interessant. Wenn du die Baggerweiher meinst, dann darfst du da nur an 2 Weihern angeln. Alles Wichtige dazu kannst du mit der Suche in dem Trööt hier in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Schleienschosch (20. November 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ah super vielen Dank.
  Dann mein ich wohl die Baggergruben.
  Ok, dann wird ich den Bereich zwischen Hafen und Mündung mal genauer begutachten. Ist ja bei Google immer bisschen schwer was zu sehen abgesehen von Mündungen, Altarmen oder Häfen.
  Vielen Dank schon mal, vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Wasser. (Freitag?)

  Grüße


----------



## Frettchen82 (20. November 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kein Problem...

Ja, dass auf dem Bild sind die Baggerseen wo an 2 geangelt werden darf.

Aktuell weiss ich noch nicht, ob man mich dieses Jahr noch am Wasser sieht. Kann eigentlich immer nur Sonntags, früh. Da aber jetzt jedes WE irgendwelche Veranstaltungen sin wie essen, trinken, mal was essen und auch mal wieder was trinken, wird es wohl nichts mehr 

Gruß


----------



## Believeme (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dass sind die Baggerweiher von Remerschen. Ich habe mich mal hier im Forum darüber erkundigt und ein wenig infos gesammelt... Die Weiher sind alles zum teil Biotope oder Private Weiher. Geangelt werden darf nur an 2 Stück. AN Weiher nummer 1 und 3 ist das ANgeln gestattet, am rest nicht...

Die X Markierung zeigt den eingang, dort sind auch Parkplätze. Du gehst einfach gegenüber von den Parkplätzen an dem kleinen Häuschen vorbei und bist schin zwischen beiden Weihern. Links der 3 er und rechts der große ( nummer 1 )

Ich war heute da, aber die Fische wohl nicht  Naja beim nächsten mal evtl.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien !

Darf man die Seen mit der Grenzgewässerkarte befischen oder braucht man einen ExtraSchein und wenn ja, wo bekommt man den ??

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Für die beiden in Remerschen brauchst du nen Extra Schein.


----------



## jule6789 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, ich war heute dort, und muss sagen da war garnix keine angelutschte Made nichts.
Mir wurde gesagt das ich den Schen bei einer älteren Frau kaufe die im Laufe des Tages vorbei kommt!!!!!
Ist das etwa nicht so???
wie knn ich den Schein für die weihern erwerben?

gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



jule6789 schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt das ich den Schen bei einer älteren Frau kaufe die im Laufe des Tages vorbei kommt!!!!!
> 
> gruß



Ja und, kam sie vorbei? :q


----------



## Eric1987 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

einfach hinhocken angeln wenn einer kormmt bezahlen wenn keiner kommt wars halt für umme.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi!

Soll jetzt wirklich keine Kritik sein, aber ich würde mich nie ans Wasser setzen ohne gültige Angelerlaubnis! Falls es tatsächlich so geregelt ist wie hier beschrieben, muss die ältere Dame ja auch irgendwo wohnen, so das man sich den Erlaubnisschein auch im Vorfeld besorgen kann.
Was ist denn z.B. , wenn dort mal die Polizei kontrolliert, und man kann keinen Erlaubnisschein vorweisen?? Tackle beschlagnahmt, Entzug der Grenzgewässerkarte usw?? Das möchte ich auf keinen Fall auch nur ansatzweise riskieren !!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## jule6789 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ja und, kam sie vorbei? :q



Nein sie war nicht gekommen! Ja wo bekommt man den Schein denn???? Wenn die gute Frau nicht kommt.


----------



## jule6789 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dann mal noch ne Frage zu den Weihern wie sind die aussichten das mann was fängt??
gestern war jetzt ja nicht gerade das Perfekte Wetter für was zu angeln, aber wie sieht es überhauot aus an den Weihern an dem kleinen und dem großen und was für Methoden verwendet ihr?

gruß


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich war selbst noch nicht da, aber durchsucht mal den Trööt hier. Da wurde über alles eigentlich schon mal geschrieben. Auch über die unbekannte Frau. Ich Denke, mal das selbst die örtliche Polizei den Ablauf kennt. Ich habe noch nie über eine andere Möglichkeit gelesen als die hier beschriebenen gäninge Praxis.


----------



## Desperados (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ums ganz genau zu sein braucht ihr einen gültigen Angelschein.
Erhältlich in remerschen bei der Gemeinde und soweit ich weiss gibts mittlerweile auch Tageskarten in Bettemburg im Angelladen Fishing world. einfach mal dort anrufen.
http://www.fishingworld.lu/contact.html


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nabend !

@desperados   Danke für die Info !! #6

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Frettchen82 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Frohes neues...

Geht momentan was? War schon wochen nicht mehr am GW


----------



## **bass** (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

es geht immer was! ; )


----------



## Frettchen82 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zander und Hecht sind ja jetzt eh schon dicht... Dann muss ich mein Weihnachtsgeschenk mal auf Barsche testen die Tage...


----------



## **bass** (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

barsche wirst du finden, an den üblich verdächtigen stellen... jedoch wirst du bessere chancen haben wenn das wasser wieder klarer wird, ausser natürlich du kennst ein spot wo sie eh stehen...
konnte gestern zwei kleine hechte, ein paar kleine zander und etwa 30 barsche verhaften, wie man sieht beissen sie noch immer ; )


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hecht und Zander aber nur als Beifang, oder?
Sind doch beide im Moment schon in der Schonzeit, oder täusche ich?


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja das war dann wohl beifang... Aber wo warst du denn bzw. mit was hast du gefischt. Frage wegen der Strömung.


----------



## **bass** (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja beifang... wo ich war, verrat ich nicht!
such nach stellen wo fast keine strömung ist, oder an den spundwänden, ein spot ist auch in grevenmacher zwischen boot und mauer... fangen tu ich vor allem auf kleine gufis,zikaden sowie zocker. nimm aber ne sehr leichte (sensible) rute und angel so leicht wie nur möglich! die bisse sind nähmlich sehr zaghaft. und benutze sehr kleine köder so bis etwa 6cm...


----------



## Frettchen82 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke schon mal für den Tip, bass.

Mal schauen ob ich Sonntag mal wieder Zeit hab. Dann werd ich mal etwas testen mit kleinen Ködern. War die letzten Monate eigentlich immer nur mit 12 cm GuFi's unterwegs um Zander zu erwischen. Aber leider kein verwerteter Biss.


----------



## flesmihdog (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gudde Metteg 


Begrüßung auf Luxemburgisch, weiter gehts mit Deutsch... is ja n Deutsches Forum... 

Ich wollte mich lediglich mal erkundigen ob sich hier im Forum eventuell ein Karpfenangler rumtreibt der ab und an am Stausee in Luxemburg unterwegs ist ?

Ich selber bin seit frühen Jahren begeisterter Karpfenangler, doch da mein Bruder krankheitshalber leider fast nicht mehr mit raus kann zum angeln, würde ich mich freuen mit einem Gleichgesinnten loszuziehen...

Bedingungen oder dergleichen gibs nicht... Equipment sollte halt iergendwie passen. Zudem müsste man auch zuerst kucken op das Zwischenmenschliche stimmt und man gut klar kommt miteinander... wenn ja würd ich sagen ab ans wasser 

Kurz zu mir, 24, student, angler seit etwa 7. Lebensjahr...

Bei Intresse einfach mal hier melden... In den kommenden 2 Wochen habe ich Examen seitens der Uni, dh wohl eher schlechte Zeit viel aktiv hier zu sein, aber ich kuck sicherlich ab und an rein...


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War jemand auf Tour die Tage? War heute in Grevenmacher oberhalb vom Stau. Nix ausser Strömung ohne ende. Dann noch nach Roport/Ralingen. Da war zwar keine Strömung aber auch nix. Köder alles versucht. Gummi in sämtlichen Farben um die 8 cm und Blinker in allen Größen.


----------



## **bass** (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo nur ein paar barsche in der mosel, ist aber normal das wasser ist zu trüb... würde aber noch kleiner köder benutzen und blinker gleich weglassen...


----------



## Frettchen82 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann geht's ja... Tja, hatte nix kleineres mehr in der Kiste. Ist aber Bestellt. Kopytos in 5 cm hab ich mir mal geordert und mal kram für C-Rig. Wollt ich mal testen mit Gummiwürmern.


----------



## WSTA (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo **bass**

welche Köderfarben benutzt du zurzeit?

Danke


----------



## Eric1987 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also bei mir heute war köderform und farbe egal nur wie bass schon sagt kleine köder. hatte heute auf unterschiedlichste köder biss

auf größer gummis kein biss also maximal 7-8 cm besser kleiner aber das kann sich jetzt auch wieder schnell ändern


----------



## **bass** (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

c-rig... naja
würd eher ul angeln die bisse sind oft so zaghaft  die wirst du nicht mal merken, vorallem mit würmern...
farben... wie immer beim barsch nur eine oder alle ; ) vorallem wars jetzt aber orange, grau und ab und zu fluogelb

hallo eric wo hast du denn gefangen (dur dorfname genügt)? auch grössere dabei? fang im moment eher kleinzeugs...


----------



## Frettchen82 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jo bass, die Antwort hab ich erwartet. Wollte es aber schon immer mal testen. Alternativ geht ja auch t-rig  

Ist in der Sauer, wo viel Holz rum liegt bestimmt auch nicht so schlecht. Hängeranfälligkeit ist ja angeblich nicht so hoch.


----------



## **bass** (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja, ok das ist schon ein grund, da würd ich dann wohl auch dafür entscheiden... gibt aber noch was besseres das sind vorgebleite widegaphaken ; ) schau dir sowas mal an


----------



## Frettchen82 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja die Haken sind mir schon paar mal über den Weg gelaufen und stehen auch noch irgendwo auf der Versuchsliste 

Erstmal muss Wetter her. Da draussen, das ist ja mal wieder nix. Haben sich gerade die Pegel mal entspannt geht es schon wieder los mit der Drecksbrühe...


----------



## lysy72 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Bass, du hast ja anscheinend richtig "Plan" von dem ganzen. Also, wenn ich Dich rihtig verstehe, brauht man in den Grenzbereichen keinen deutschen Angelschein.!?!? Ich habe vor, ein  paar Tage in Nittel zu verbringen. Wo bekomme ich den Erlaunbisschein, ohne weit zu fahren.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#h

Müßte es in Grevenmacher bei der Stadt/Gemeinde-Verwaltung geben, wenn nicht, in Wasserbillig gibts ihn auf jeden Fall!
Hier noch ein guter Link zu den Vorschriften :
http://www.sportfescher.lu/files/Grenzgewaesser-Vorschriften-Luxemburg.pdf

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hab grade gesehen, das der Link nicht funzt, ist aber sicher nur vorübergehend.....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.flps.lu/Pdf/Gr-Vorschriften-V11-2009-flps.pdf

der funktioniert ....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Frettchen82 (2. März 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute,

wie waren denn euren letzten Touren vor der laaaangen Pause?

Also ich war dieses Jahr schon mehrere Sonntage jeweils 4-5 Stunden und konnte gerade mal einen Barsch überlisten.

Morgen geht es endlich mal los mit dem deutschen Schein. Nutzt ja nix. Weniger fahren, mehr Möglichkeiten...


----------



## **bass** (5. März 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die letzten beiden wochen liefen recht gut, vor allem der letzte tag der mich nochmal mit gut 3 dutzend barschen verwöhnte, drei döbel und einige kleine rapfen... die waren bestimmt in fresslaune da sich die weisfische bereits zusammenfanden um zu leichen und die räuber standen einfach drunter ; )


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. März 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach, ich glaub ich frage nicht mehr 

Ne quatsch. Dann mal Petri dazu.


----------



## sigurd (13. März 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War schon jemand dieses Jahr am Echternacher See unterwegs? Wollte demnächst mal wieder nen Ansitz mit der Feeder machen..


----------



## labralehn (13. März 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Grenzgewässerschein für die Mosel (Schengen, mit Our und Sauer). Zur Zeit ist da ja kein Fischfang erlaubt.
Nun habe ich vor, die ersten 2 Wochen im April im Saarland Urlaub zu machen. (Landkreis MZG). Gibt es zur Zeit eine Möglichkeit in der Mosel zu fischen oder ist die Mosel generell zu?

Ps. Staatlichen Fischereischein habe ich und ist auch noch bis 2021 gültig.

Gruß Labra


----------



## **bass** (13. März 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, müsstest villeicht in nem anderen thread nachfragen...

dieses wochenende gehen die sämtlichen seen und weihern von der fraternelle auf... (grenzgebiet luxemburg frankreich) alles nähe thionville... könnte für einige interessant sein, da dort auch das nachtangeln an manchen seen auf karpfen erlaubt ist...


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. März 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,

hier ein Auszug aus der Landesfischereiordnung RLP...

(1) Die Frühjahrsschonzeit dauert vom 15. April bis 31. Mai. Ihr unterliegen folgende Gewässer:
b) die Mosel, soweit sie nicht Grenzgewässer zu Luxemburg ist,
j)  die Saar,

(2) Die Frühjahrsschonzeit gilt nicht 1.  für die Benutzung von Fanggeräten, die weder gezogen noch gestoßen  werden (stille Fischerei). Hierzu gehören insbesondere Stellnetze,  Aalhamen, Ankerkuilen, Steerthamen, Garn-, Draht-, Korbreusen sowie  Treib-(Schwimm-)netze ohne Begleitung von Fahrzeugen,
 2.  für den Fischfang mit der Hand- und Schleppangel; jedoch sind der  Gebrauch von Spinnern, Blinkern oder sonstigen künstlichen Ködern und  Systemen mit Ausnahme der künstlichen Fliegen während dieser Zeit  verboten.


Also bei MZG wäre es ja zur Mosel viel zu weit, ausser zum Grenzgewässer was ja zu ist.


Wie ist es denn mit Saar? Infos gibt es hier: http://bfv-trier.de


Die können dir bestimmt auch für den Saarländischen Teil auskunft geben.


----------



## labralehn (13. März 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vielen Dank, das ist supernett von Dir.
Werde mit mal die Infos ansschauen.

Gruß Labra.


----------



## **bass** (20. April 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und?? noch keiner aus dem winterschlaf?
hat jemand schon sein glück an den binnengewässern probiert?
mit etwas glück werd ich nächste woche mal zeit haben die barsche am stausee zu ärgern, villeicht sind die grossen schon da...


----------



## Frettchen82 (23. April 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nö, noch nicht. Welcher Stausee?


----------



## Frettchen82 (25. April 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Womit gefangen?

Doofe Frage mal gerade. Aber wie ist (wenn) die Schonzeit im Stausee Vianden. Wie die der Our oder hat er gar keine?


----------



## **bass** (25. April 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm... nicht sonderlich viel, vor allem für die our.
wie gesagt hoff, mal dass ich nächste woche zum angeln kommen!
 wird aber wohl die mosel in frankreich sein da dort der raubfisch am ersten mai auf geht...
mit stausee, mein ich den stausee von esch/sauer (im norden)


----------



## DerAndi (29. April 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Äähm kann mir einer sagen ob man noch karten für den echternacher stausee bekommt. irgendwer hatte mal erzählt ab 2012 dürften da nicht mehr alle fischen. 
Wenn wir gerade dabei sind hehe. Wo krieg ich denn morgends vor 9 uhr Karten für den See. In Mertert das Geschäft hat ja noch nicht so früh auf und die Tnkstelle in Echternach selbst, glaub ne Esso war das, hat ja auch sporadisch imemr geschlossen. Wollte Freitag oder Samstag nochmal irgendwo dort fischen damit die Frau auch mitfischen kann.


----------



## Desperados (29. April 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://lac-echternach.lu/regeln/

ganz unten


----------



## Steinadler (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also wer sich die regelungen ausgedacht hat, hat aber auch ein rad ab...


----------



## Frettchen82 (2. Juni 2012)

Der pächter ist's


----------



## Frettchen82 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Äähm kann mir einer sagen ob man noch karten für den echternacher stausee bekommt. irgendwer hatte mal erzählt ab 2012 dürften da nicht mehr alle fischen.
> Wenn wir gerade dabei sind hehe. Wo krieg ich denn morgends vor 9 uhr Karten für den See. In Mertert das Geschäft hat ja noch nicht so früh auf und die Tnkstelle in Echternach selbst, glaub ne Esso war das, hat ja auch sporadisch imemr geschlossen. Wollte Freitag oder Samstag nochmal irgendwo dort fischen damit die Frau auch mitfischen kann.



Warste mal da?


----------



## DerAndi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nee wir waren dann doch lieber an die saar hehe. aber sonntag werd ich mich an mosel und sauer rumtreiben. saisoneröffnung quasi


----------



## DerAndi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

sind die grenzgewässer ab 15 oder ab 16. auf?


----------



## Frettchen82 (12. Juni 2012)

15. Juni darfste wieder...


----------



## DerAndi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Merci^^ Ich find mein Merkblatt nämlich gerade nicht mehr hehe


----------



## Softail60 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte ein paar Fragen zum Stausee an der Obersauer

1. ich hab gelesen dass in Luxemburg nur ein Haken erlaubt ist, wobei ein Drilling als ein Haken gilt. Das heisst ja dann wohl dass Wobbler nicht erlaubt sind da die meisten ja 2 Drillinge besitzen. Falls ich jetzt beim Wobbler den 2ten Drilling abmontiere kann ich legal damit angeln. Welchen würdet ihr dranlassen? Bauch- oder Schwanz?

2. Angelboote tragen eine Zulassungsnummer die man bei den Behörden beantragen muss. Gilt das auch für Boote die nicht über Nacht dort angebunden bleiben. Ich werde mein Angelboot nach jedem Angeltour nach Hause zurück bringen.

3. Sind Elektromotoren noch immer verboten?

Vielen Dank für eure Tips und Petri Heil
-pascal-


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Merci^^ Ich find mein Merkblatt nämlich gerade nicht mehr hehe



Na sowas weiß man aber 
Mal schauen was am Freitag geht....

Hier, falls du es mal wieder nicht findest: http://www.flps.lu/Pdf/grenzgewaesservorschriften-2004.pdf
Obwohl... ich glaub ich hab ewig keins mehr bekommen.


----------



## DerAndi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich werds auch am freitag morgen probieren gehen hehe.


----------



## Frettchen82 (12. Juni 2012)

Softail60 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte ein paar Fragen zum Stausee an der Obersauer
> 
> ...



Also zu booten kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber ein normaler Wobbler ist für mich ein Haken.


----------



## DerAndi (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich wurde an der Mosel schon kontrolliert und se haben gegen den Crankbait nix gesagt


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also Mosel und Sauer sind Wobbler kein Problem, wie das am Stausee ist, keine Ahnung.



DerAndi schrieb:


> ich werds auch am freitag morgen probieren gehen hehe.



Lass noch was drin, hab erst Freitag abend Zeit ....


----------



## DerAndi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich glaub nicht dat ich et schaffe die mosel zu überfischen :vik:


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. Juni 2012)

Stausee dann auch nicht da die gleichen Bestimmungen gelten.


----------



## DerAndi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mädels der Countdown läuft. Unser Team wird in 3 Grüppchen das Wochenende über angreifen hähä


----------



## **bass** (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,

endlich gings wieder ans wasser! ; )

also vom meilenstein in schengen (da wo die büsche vor der brücke anfangen bzw. etwa 500m hinter der schleuse) darf man schon ab dem 1sten juni angeln bis zum schild rot weis rot an der schleuse... (konnte auch zwei gute fische verhaften also guter auftakt! ; )

das mit den haken ist so ne sache... also sagen wir mal so es ist tolleriert, hab noch nie gesehen dass irgendjemand die haken abmontiert hat, bzw. etwas gesagt bekommen hat weil da zwei drillinge dranhängen...

wenn du ein boot mit bringst muss es eine nummer haben von dem land wo es angemeldet ist... in luxemburg ne lg-nummer wenn du es jedesmal rausnimmst und ne p-nummer wenn du es im wasser lässt...

am stau ist immer noch e-motor verboten, und du wirst warscheinlich eh nur 2-3 plätze finden wo du es villeicht reinbekommst... barrieren, unzugänglichkeit, falscher untergrund, niedrigwasser usw... ich hab's quasi aufgegeben und geh fast ausschließlich nur noch mit belly dahin...

na dann wünsch ich jedem mal petri heil für die eröffnung und man wird sich sicher wohl begenen wenn nicht nach nem aluboot oder einem in carbonoptik ausschau halten! 

P.s. wasser sieht zanderverdächtig aus ; )))

bis dann


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. Juni 2012)

Zanderverdächtig? War schon 2 Wochen bei Trier auf Tour. 1 Barsch und jede Menge Grundel quer am Jighaken. Die haben den Bauch bestimmt dauernd voll. Aber mal abwarten. Der Bestand soll sich zumindest Deutschlandweit vervielfältigt haben durch das große Nahrungsangebot.


----------



## Softail60 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Petri Heil an alle, die dieses Wochenende angeln gehn


----------



## **bass** (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja in schengen ist es jetzt auch voll mit grundeln... aber was soll man machen! musst halt grössere köder benutzen 

das mit dem zanderverdächtig hat sich bestätigt, ein freund konnte gleich zwei davon heute morgen landen vom ufer! ich werd mein glück morgen versuchen...


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. Juni 2012)

Hört sich ja gut an. 12 cm sollte doch gross genug sein. Aber hab nur mit lunker city shaker gefischt. Muss mal andere testen.


----------



## Eric1987 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Ich wurde an der Mosel schon kontrolliert und se haben gegen den Crankbait nix gesagt




Es gibt auch welche die schon zahlen durften!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann erzähl mal mehr....


----------



## potta0001986 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen,
hab 2 kleine Fragen!
Ist es in der Mosel und in der Granzsauer erlaubt mit Bojen zu spannen und seine Montagen mit nem Ruderboot auszubringen?
Ich danke im Voraus
Michel


----------



## Skalar1967 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, kann mir einer sagen wo die Pferdemosel bei Nennig Anfängt und wo die Endet?
Damke im vorab.


----------



## Frettchen82 (20. Juni 2012)

Skalar1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, kann mir einer sagen wo die Pferdemosel bei Nennig Anfängt und wo die Endet?
> Damke im vorab.



Was nicht verboten ist darf man. Steht so nicht in den bestimmungen.


----------



## Frettchen82 (20. Juni 2012)

Oh falsch zitiert. Aber gute frage. Gibt es nicht steine wo die Strom km stehen?


----------



## **bass** (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit den bojen weis ich nicht, aber in der fahrrinne sind sie eh verboten... villeicht beim zoll einfach mal anrufen, aber glaub die sind da überfragt ; )

@frettchen eben nicht! bei uns gilt was nicht ausdrüklich erlaubt ist, ist verboten... sonst würd ich öfter auch in der alzette in clausen angeln! ; )))


----------



## Frettchen82 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> @frettchen eben nicht! bei uns gilt was nicht ausdrüklich erlaubt ist, ist verboten... sonst würd ich öfter auch in der alzette in clausen angeln! ; )))



Ok, hast recht.. 



> § 4
> Erlaubte Fischereigeräte
> (1) Zum Fischfang in Sauer und Our darf pro Person nur eine Handangel verwendet werden. Der Fischfang in der Mosel darf pro Person mit zwei Handangeln betrieben werden. Als Handangel gilt ein Fischereigerät, das aus Angelrute, Angelschnur, einem Angelhaken und Köder besteht, wobei Rolle, Senker (Bleikörner) und Schwimmer als zugelassenes Zubehör und Drillinge als ein Haken gelten.


----------



## Jonny. (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi **bass** ich hab mal ne frage und zwar wollte ich kommendes Wochenende mit paar Kollegen zum Angeln fahren! Erst hatte ich den plan nach Frankreich zu fahren um dort das Wochenende an der Mosel zu verbringen! Jetzt aber habe ich ein paar deiner Beiträge über luxemburg gelesen und bin doch sehr daran interessiert auch dort mal einen Abstecher zu machen! Kannst du mir vielleicht einen guten tipp geben wo ein gutes Gewässer ( Fluss, See ) zu finden ist, an dem man Nachtangeln darf und die Chance etwas zu fangen nicht gerade bei null liegt!?

Würd mich über nen guten tipp freuen 

Mfg Jonny


----------



## **bass** (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

leider ist hier überall nachtangeln verboten, und in frankreich nur auf karpfen erlaubt... deshalb rat ich dir die mosel in frankreich ausser du verzichtest auf nachtangeln... kannst aber auch zum see nach echternach dort ist es erlaubt, aber nicht sehr einfach zu beangeln und eben auch nur auf karpfen glaub ich... ansonsten etwas weiter der lac de madine aber auch wieder nur auf karpfen... was willst du denn eigentlich beangeln???


----------



## Jonny. (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey erstma danke für die antwort 

Ja das mit den nachtangelbestimmungen ist echt mies...
Ich wollte auch Raubfisch angeln sprich Hecht/Zander/Wels
Such halt was wo man auch ma en kleines feuer in nem grill machen darf oder sowas wo nicht so stark kontrolliert wird!
Ich war schonma an der mosel da hatten wir das auch gemacht war zum glück keiner da zum kontrollieren


----------



## Desperados (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Achso du suchst also ganz klar nach stellen wo du illegal Angeln darfst ohne erwischt zu werden ??


----------



## Jonny. (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Illegal schonma garnicht hab doch nen angelschein und natürlich wird auch ein erlaubnisschein fürs gewässer geholt das ist grundvorraussetzung! Ich wollte doch nur einen tipp wo man eben anchtangeln darf und dabei sein zelt aufschlagen kann?!


----------



## Desperados (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Jonny. schrieb:


> Such halt was wo man auch ma en kleines feuer in nem grill machen darf oder sowas *wo nicht so stark kontrolliert wird!*
> Ich war schonma an der mosel *da hatten wir das auch gemacht* war *zum glück keiner da zum kontrollieren*


 
Ist klar ne #h
#6


----------



## Eric1987 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

:vik:


----------



## Eric1987 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi desperados,

suche auch eine Stelle wo ich Bäume fällen kann, nen Martinsfeuer machen kann, Nachtangeln kann und nen Zelt aufbauen kann?

Kannst du mir da was empfehlen?

Am besten da wo mich keiner kontrolliert. Mach nur legale Sachen aber sicher ist sicher.

Danke für deine Hilfe schonmal.

PS.: Biste am Freitag unterwegs? PN reicht


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Jonny. schrieb:


> Illegal schonma garnicht hab doch nen angelschein ....



Angelschein? Interessiert aber nun wirklich niemand, sowas gibts hier net |supergri


----------



## Frettchen82 (27. Juni 2012)

Ne der Interessiert erst mal nicht. Nur die Bestimmungen. Aber auch egal. Man sollte doch erst denken eh man so fragt. Bin da ganz auf desperados seite.


----------



## Ronacts (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs

war jetzt auch ein paar mal unterwegs aber außer vielen Grundeln un ein paar Barschen war nichts zu machen, aber wir haben ja zeit ;-)

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, irgendwie ist es noch sehr ruhig. Bis auf die Grundeln, die nerven (Grundeln auf Texas und Carolina hatte ich letztes Jahr noch nicht )


----------



## DerAndi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also bei mir liefs bisher gut an der Sauer. Gab 4 Bachforellen (kleinste 28, größte 41cm) und einige richtig gute Döbel und Barsche. Bei 2 Ausflügen nicht verkehrt hähä


----------



## Jonny. (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich weis ja auch nicht was ihr fürn problem damit habt... das mit dem kontrolieren war anders gemeint natürlich halt ich mich an regeln und bestimmungen ich meinte damit nur das wenn jemand kontrolliert das er nichts sagt wenn man sein zelt aufgeschlagn hat und in nem grill bissl feuerchen macht!!! das ist doch net so das riesen problem wenn man sich nach sowas erkundigt bevor man probleme dort am gewässer bekommt??
Oder was meint ihr ich das verkehrt sich zu informieren bevor man etwas macht was nicht rechtens ist oder gegen die bestimmungen verstößt????


----------



## Eric1987 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Jonny. schrieb:


> Oder was meint ihr ich das verkehrt sich zu informieren bevor man etwas macht was nicht rechtens ist oder gegen die bestimmungen verstößt????



wo ist den wild-campen erlaubt?


----------



## Frettchen82 (29. Juni 2012)

Eric1987 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist den wild-campen erlaubt?



Australien. Namibia usw


----------



## DerAndi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn ich da was zu melden hätte würde ich solche camping dinger generell verbieten. die plätze sehen danach aus wie hulle, es gibt viele schweine unter den "campingfischern", vermüllen, verk****en alles und wenn man sie fragt warum se nich aufräumen werden sie frech und wundern sich wenn man ihnen eins gibt. so erlebt vor 2 wochen an der sauer:vik: der räumt nächstes mal bestimmt auf


----------



## **bass** (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey wie sieht's denn momentan aus an der mosel? sitz hier leider auf dem tour de france fest... das schlimmste ist ich sitz hier neben der seine und hab keine rute dabei  aber nächste woche geht's wieder los...


----------



## Frettchen82 (4. Juli 2012)

Tour? Gewollt oder ungewollt?


----------



## **bass** (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ungewollt... arbeit...

@johnny wär cool hab aber dieses jahr den schein nicht gemacht...

will mich dieses jahr mehr auf die mosel konzentrieren da mein boot gleich fertig ist...:vik:

hier noch ein paar fische vom juni


----------



## n1c0 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nette Fänge Bass :m Alle aus der Mosel?

Wie siehts denn zZt. Zandermäßig zwischen Wasserbillig und Remich aus? Hab bald wieder Zeit und wollte mal wieder an die Mosel


----------



## **bass** (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo alles mosel zwischen wasserbillig und schengen ; ) einige haben ja schonmal gebissen mal sehen ob es anhällt konnte leider schon länger nicht mehr los...


----------



## n1c0 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> jo alles mosel zwischen wasserbillig und schengen ; ) einige haben ja schonmal gebissen mal sehen ob es anhällt konnte leider schon länger nicht mehr los...


Nicht schlecht 
Schöne Zander! Alles auf Spinnrute? Wollt demnächst nochmal mit Köfi losziehen...


----------



## **bass** (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bis auf die hechte alles auf gufis gefangen, die hechte alle auf welsblinker...


----------



## schnuddelpietsch (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Angler am Grenzgewässer,

heute wurden von den Regierungen Saarland, RLP u. Luxemburg Empfehlungen über den Verzehr von Fischen aus den Grenzgewässern veröffentlicht. Wen´s interessiert: http://www.mulewf.rlp.de/einzelansi...grenzgewaessern-gemeinsame-verzehrempfehlung/

Bis auf die großen fetten Fische scheint es ja kein großes Problem zu sein Fische aus Sauer und Mosel zu essen. Gott sei dank!
Aber bei meinem derzeitigen Angelerfolg besteht ohnehin keine Vergiftungsgefahr |uhoh:

Gruß, Schnuddelpietsch


----------



## Buonazzo (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Morgen Mitangler,

werde gleich mal ne Spinntour an der Sauer wagen (Metzdorf- Wintersdorf), bei diesem Superwetter müsste eigentlich was gehen! |kopfkrat

Fazit gibt es dann später...

Schönen Freitag an euch!
Buonazzo


----------



## Eric1987 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

puh endlich kann man wieder hemmungslos abschlachten....


----------



## **bass** (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@buonazzo: 

würd mich interressieren wie das wasser aussieht an der sauer momentan, werd morgen auch los und villeicht dort mal ein paar würfe machen... leider wird dort das wasser sehr schnell trübe...


----------



## schnuddelpietsch (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie siehts denn bei euch zur Zeit an der Mosel aus? Außer Grundeln geht bei mir nix...


----------



## Balam0r (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wollte Sonntag morgen mit der Spinnrute los, Ziel war Zander. 

Ein bisschen stutzig macht mich der Artikel von schnuddel - hab auch sowas im TV gelesen.
Wie seht ihr das denn?

Nach den letzten Erfahrungen hier scheinen größere Räuber ja sowieso eher die Ausnahme zu sein..

Grüße!

EDIT: nicht richtig gelesen - für Zander etc besteht keine Warnung... Das lässt doch hoffen


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja, mit dem PCB ist ja nichts neues. Für die Mosel und Saar gibt es da auf der seite der SGD Nord Koblenz auch noch was aus 2010 oder 2011. 

Keine Aaele und für andere gibt es da Essmengen pro Monat oder so.


----------



## tom253 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich fand den Artikel ziemlich positiv! Eigentlich habe ich nicht damit gerechnet das der Zander, Hecht und Barsch bedenkenlos gegessen werden darf.
Das die Aale nicht "gesund" sein dürften war doch schon seit Jahren klar. Allerdings hätte ich persönlich hier auch kein Problem damit wenn ich mal ein Stück davon gnießen würde. Es sollte halt nur nicht zu viel sein 
Hier auch der Link zum Artikel im TV:
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...er-Fische-Laender-einigen-sich;art806,3218240


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. Juli 2012)

Ach wenn ich nach gesund gehe... Hier weiss ich wenigstens was drin ist. Würde manche fabrik so durchleuchtet wie unser fisch wär ich froh.


----------



## **bass** (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nichts ist gut aus der mosel! von was ernähren sich denn wohl die räuber gewusst ist es nun seit mehr als 10jahren, man hat sich eben nur drauf geeignet dass man diese essen kann... wer aber mal zb in schengen,remich, ehnen, wormeldingen, mertert und wasserbillig genauer hingeschaut hat (manche kanäle wurden ja versteckt)der weis dass es nicht gut sein kann... dabei red ich noch nicht einmal von den pestiziden die schön runter in die mosel gespühlt werden bei jedem regen und da stehen ja einige reben und nicht alle sind bio... also lasst sie einfach abwachsen und erfreut euch an grösseren fischen in einigen jahren... bzw. welche mit drei augen oder zwei köpfen, oder vllt sogar zweischwanzflossenwelse...was wär das ein kampf ; )

weis jetzt auch nichts von grösseren fischen aber werd erst jetzt wieder richtig losgehen, scheinen ja viele leute nichts zu fangen hatte nur von zanderfängen gehört im juni und mancherorts schöne barbenfänge...

 wenn die grundeln nerven grössere köder oder villeicht wieder mal öfter einen wobbler durchs wasser ziehen, hatte aber schon gemerkt dass es sich beruhigt sobald mann eher schlammigeren grund hat so z.b. überhalb von schleusen...


----------



## Buonazzo (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Bass: Die Sauer hat momentan zwar ein wenig Hochwasser, aber das Wasser ist noch einigermaßen klar. 


War heute bei Wintersdorf an den Stromschnellen (Wobbler, Spinner) und habe nicht einmal einen Biss gehabt. Es war keinerlei Fischaktivität wahrzunehmen.
Das Gleiche gilt für die Mosel (Rundung bei Mertert), nur 2 Grundeln an der Brust erwischt.


Wenn das so weitergeht fange ich an Briefmarken zu sammeln.....


Grüsse an Alle!!!!
Buonazzo


----------



## Eric1987 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja die sauer hat schon seit wochen hochwasser...

irgendwie wirds auch nicht weniger.


----------



## anbeisser (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin nach Luxemburg von der Elbe !

Seid froh das es nur Grundeln sind.Hier bei uns an der Elbe und nahen Zuflüssen haben wir es mit Wollhandkrabben zu tun.
In Null,Nichts haben die Viecher dir den Wurm geklaut.
Mit Köfi gehts sogar noch schneller.
Ohne Stahlvorfach oder Keflar ist gleich der Haken mit weg:c
Wenn keine Wollis sind,dann fressen Dir die Brassen den Wurm.
War gestern von 21-4 Uhr auf Aal.
2 mickrige Schnürselkel ,7 Brassen und 1Millionen Wollis .....:vik:

Gruß nach Luxemburg und Rheinland Pfalz aus Nord Sachsen-Anhalt

P.S. Ihr habt schöne Frauen in Luxemburg .....:k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxIOX5rh8Gc
A.


----------



## Balam0r (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo soll den das Hochwasser herkommen bitte??? Haben doch seit Wochen nur Sonne pur! 

Hab für den Trip am Sonntag ein paar Wobbler, Blinker und Kunstköder besorgt. Werd auch versuchen ein Rotauge an die Stippe zu bekommen um das dann postwendend (natürlich nicht lebendig) wieder durchs Wasser zu ziehen.

je mehr ich hier lese, desto weniger glaub ich was ordentliches an den Haken zu bekommen.... Jetz kommt auch noch das trübe Wasser dazu |krach:

Naja - vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal an der schönen Mosel!


Eddie!


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. Juli 2012)

Können die grabbem auch ca. 50 cm steigen?


----------



## Buonazzo (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin Boardies,

hab gestern erfahren das der Angelladen in Mertert, im September die Schotten dicht macht. Schade eigentlich, da gabs wenigstens ne gute Auswahl an Kunstköder und Zubehör. Sieht momentan aus wie auf dem Flohmarkt. Dazu viele Artikel im Preis reduziert.


Better a bad day fishing, than a good day at work!
Buonazzo


----------



## anbeisser (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Können die grabbem auch ca. 50 cm steigen?



Hm,gute Frage.

Eigendlich nicht,aber ausschliessen kann ich das nicht 100%tig.


----------



## Tiolon (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo 2 fragen weil ich die antworten nit wirklich gefunden hab
1.kann mna ohne angelschein in luxemburg angeln (das heißt nur mit dieser gewässerkarte)
2. wo kann man so eine gewässerkarte oder angelerlaubnis kaufen


----------



## Balam0r (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab auch noch ne Frage :g

Is bestimmt wieder so ne geschmackssache, aber wie sieht denn bei euch eingefleichten Grenzgewässeranglern die KöFi/Wobbler  Montage aus? Nutzt ihr auch auf Zander noch ein spezielles vorfach aus Stahl oder Carbon? Hab Angst bei (nicht unerwünschtem) Beifang von Hecht den ganzen Driss in der Mosel zu versenken...

Oder macht sowas überhaupt keinen Sinn???

Fragen über Fragen...

Grüße!


----------



## BlackLions (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Buonazzo schrieb:


> Moin Boardies,
> 
> hab gestern erfahren das der Angelladen in Mertert, im September die Schotten dicht macht. Schade eigentlich, da gabs wenigstens ne gute Auswahl an Kunstköder und Zubehör. Sieht momentan aus wie auf dem Flohmarkt. Dazu viele Artikel im Preis reduziert.
> 
> ...




Moien,

haste richtig gehört. Ende August/September gehen die Lichter aus.:c
Wir haben uns schon mal alternativ bei Petri Heil in Ehrang umgeschaut. Das Sortiment ist auch nicht so übel. Preislich passt es auch.


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. Juli 2012)

In ehrang setzt ich kein fuss mehr rein. Saftladen.    Mertert macht ende september dicht. Hab die woche gefragt. Die gehen in rente. Hat keiner bock den laden mit zu übernehmen?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Denke die machen Ende Juli zu???
Aber wie auch immer, hatte erzählt käm ne Apotheke rein :c
War zwar nicht der günstigste Laden, aber wenigstens einer mit Auswahl.


----------



## BlackLions (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> In ehrang setzt ich kein fuss mehr rein. Saftladen.    Mertert macht ende september dicht. Hab die woche gefragt. Die gehen in rente. Hat keiner bock den laden mit zu übernehmen?



Saftladen? Welchen meinste denn? Wir haben 2 gefunden.
Einen in der Quinter Str. (Robbys Angeladen) und einen bei dem HONDA Autohaus am Hafen (Claudia Kreutzer -Petri Heil-).


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. Juli 2012)

Der beim honda.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der mit der Theke? :q


----------



## Tiolon (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tiolon schrieb:


> hallo 2 fragen weil ich die antworten nit wirklich gefunden hab
> 1.kann mna ohne angelschein in luxemburg angeln (das heißt nur mit dieser gewässerkarte)
> 2. wo kann man so eine gewässerkarte oder angelerlaubnis kaufen


könnte mir bitte einer helfen ?


----------



## BlackLions (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Grenzgewässerschein bekommst Du bei der Tourist-Info in Wasserbilligerbrück (blaues Gebäude vor der Brücke)


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. Juli 2012)

Keine_Ahnung schrieb:
			
		

> Der mit der Theke? :q



Kein kommentar


----------



## Balam0r (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin!

War heute an der Mosel in Stadtbredimus.
Außer zwei untermaßigen Barschen, einem kleinen Wels und gut und gerne 10 dieser tollen Schwarzmaulgrundeln war nix zu wollen.

Haben mehr oder weniger direkt oberhalb der Staustufe auf Luxemburger Seite gestanden.

Als wir heute morgen um halb 6 angekommen sind und grade aufgebaut hatten, wurden wir von anderen Stipprutenanglern unsanft vertrieben, weil wir uns wohl an einer Stelle befanden an der später noch ein Wettangeln veranstaltet wurde. 
Leider etwas enttäuschend - weniger die Tatsache das man den Platz räumen musste, mehr die Art und Weise wie das an uns herangetragen wurde. Da wurde dann direkt mit "...den Aufseher holen" gedroht anstatt uns auf freundliche Art zu bitten. Wusste auch garnicht dass man sozusagen Plätze an öffentlichen Ufern reservieren kann |kopfkrat

Könnt ihr dazu was sagen?

Bleibt zu guter Letzt zu sagen, dass es definitiv nicht am Fisch gelegen haben muss, warum der Setzkescher leer blieb - denke eher der wenigen Erfahrung 
Werde aber wiederkommen! Bin total begeistert vom GuFi Angeln und mit dem richtigen Equipment und mehr Erfahrung wirds bestimmt was mit dem Moselzander :m

Daje!


----------



## Desperados (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Balam0r schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Als wir heute morgen um halb 6 angekommen sind und grade aufgebaut hatten, wurden wir von anderen Stipprutenanglern unsanft vertrieben, weil wir uns wohl an einer Stelle befanden an der später noch ein Wettangeln veranstaltet wurde.
> Leider etwas enttäuschend - weniger die Tatsache das man den Platz räumen musste, mehr die Art und Weise wie das an uns herangetragen wurde. *Da wurde dann direkt mit "...den Aufseher holen" gedroht anstatt uns auf freundliche Art zu bitten. Wusste auch garnicht dass man sozusagen Plätze an öffentlichen Ufern reservieren kann* |kopfkrat
> ...


 
Werde das mal so weiter geben.


----------



## Frettchen82 (16. Juli 2012)

Naja, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Würde mich aber auch verziehen weil gibt nur dumme diskussionen.


----------



## Eric1987 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hätte paar dicke wacker ins wasser gefeuert...



Tiolon schrieb:


> könnte mir bitte einer helfen ?





Tiolon schrieb:


> hallo 2 fragen weil ich die antworten nit wirklich gefunden hab
> 1.kann mna ohne angelschein in luxemburg angeln (das heißt nur mit dieser gewässerkarte)
> 2. wo kann man so eine gewässerkarte oder angelerlaubnis kaufen




Hallo,  

das steht auf ca. 20 seiten hier im Angelforum. Näcste mal Suche benutzten!!!


----------



## Balam0r (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin! 
Gott bewahre! Es war nicht meine Absicht dass hier irgendwas weitergegeben wird, bzw eine offizielle Beschwerde einreichen! 

Wenn da ein angelverein oder eine Gruppe ein langgeplantes wettangeln veranstalten will, dann bitte!

Mit ging es einfach nur um den Ton der da angeschlagen wurde. Das hätte man auch anders machen können. 
Ich für meinen Teil weiß nicht ob ich mehr gefangen hätte auf diesem hundert Meter flussabschnitt. 

Meine frage war mehr ob sowas Gang und gäbe ist.

Grüße!


----------



## DerAndi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit anderen Anglern dort. Weder an Mosel noch an der Sauer.


----------



## Eric1987 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich könnte damit nen ganzes buch füllen!


----------



## Zanderkillerin (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Moien,
> 
> haste richtig gehört. Ende August/September gehen die Lichter aus.:c
> Wir haben uns schon mal alternativ bei Petri Heil in Ehrang umgeschaut. Das Sortiment ist auch nicht so übel. Preislich passt es auch.




Der Angelladen ist auch nicht das wahre#d . Konz und Ehrand kannst du auch knicken!! Dann gibts in der Nähe leider nichts mehr. Der nächste Angelladen mit ner Top Auswahl ist dann der in Rheinsfeld! Ist aber auch wirklich empfehlenswert und besser als der Luxemburger

gruß Alex


----------



## Eric1987 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

für die normal angelei reichen diese geschäfte dicke... aber an spinnsachen haben die fast nichts bis überhaupt nichts

hoch lebe das internet


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Zanderkillerin schrieb:


> Der nächste Angelladen mit ner Top Auswahl ist dann der in Rheinsfeld! Ist aber auch wirklich empfehlenswert und besser als der Luxemburger



Schon wahr, nur liegt Mike leider garnicht auf meiner üblichen Route.


----------



## Tiolon (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi wollte in Born-Moersdorf an dem camping platz dort angeln gehen kann mir wer was über die ausichten dort sagen ?


----------



## Eric1987 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tiolon schrieb:


> hi wollte in Born-Moersdorf an dem camping platz dort angeln gehen kann mir wer was über die ausichten dort sagen ?



ja also wetter kannste ja nachschauen...
wasserstand ist hoch im moment.

auf grund mit madenbündel wirste deine fische fangen!


----------



## tsesar (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Letzte Woche in der Untersauer mit Wobbler (!) eine Brasse gefangen (ca 3 Pfund)... Wusste nicht, dass die auch auf Wobbler gehen...  Und jetzt lese ich dass der Fisch auch noch mit PCB kontaminiert ist....


----------



## tsesar (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

...  und, da ich hier neu bin, noch gleich eine Frage:

Darf ich im Grenzgewässer mit luxemburger Schein auf deutscher, resp. mit deutschem Schein auf luxemburger Seite angeln?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vorschriften schonmal gelesen?
Und verstanden was der Grenzgewässerschein ist?
Schonmal nen "luxemburger Schein" gesehen (mein jetzt nicht nen Erlaubnisschein)?

Vermutlich hast du alle Fragen mit NEIN beantwortet, deshalb lautet die Antwort auf deine Frage: JA :q


----------



## tsesar (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmmm... ich hätte mir meinen Einstieg hier etwas angenehmer vorgestellt; statt dessen gibt's eine arrogante Antwort von einem überheblichen ....
1. Ich kann lesen, und habe die Vorschriften gelesen
2. Ich hab einen Schein
3. Aus den Vorschriften geht die Antwort auf meine Frage nicht klar hervor, anders ausgedrückt, das Thema wird überhaupt nicht erwähnt, es sei denn ich hätte noch nicht alle Vorschriften gefunden....

Ich hoffe, dass ich in Zukunft auf freundlichere Gesprächspartner hier treffe...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nicht direkt falsch auffassen, nur Spass.


----------



## Balam0r (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Explizit steht das nicht drin, hab auch hier gefragt  

Der entscheidene Satz ist glaub ich sinngemäß, dass die kompletten Bestimmungen beidseitig gelten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der entscheidende Satz liegt hier:

_Fischereierlaubnisschein für die Grenzgewässer des Großherzogtums Luxembourg *sowie *den Ländern Rheinland Pfalz und Saarland._

Damit ist der Umfang der Fischereierlaubnis beschrieben. 


Viel interessanter finde ich die Bemerkung, dass immer *gleiche* Bestimmungen gelten.

Bei drei unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetzen darf man getrost fragen, *welche* Bestimmungen gemeint sind. Aber vielleicht ist das auf dem Erlaubnisschein noch weiter ausgeführt.


----------



## tsesar (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Freut mich, dass ich auch nette und hilfreiche Antworten bekomme. 
Ich hab eine Anglerschein aus Luxemburg für Grenzgewässer ("Permis de pêche, catégorie A"). Da stehen überhaupt keine Erklärungen drauf, nicht mal dass dieser Schein nur für Grenzgewässer gilt. Daneben besitz ich auch den Schein für Binnengewässer; der heiss genau so ("Permis de pêche, catégorie A") und es stehen auch keine Präzisionen drauf. 
Eine Angelprüfung gibt es in Luxemburg nicht; die verschiedenen Gesetzestexte, die man mir im Anglershop ausgedruckt hat, und die man auf verschiedenen Webseiten im Internet nachlesen kann, präzisieren ebenfalls nichts in punkto meiner Frage. Es scheint, dass die deutschen Texte wesentlich aufschlussreicher und klarer sind.
Jedenfalls vielen Dank an alle die mir jetzt geholfen haben!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi!

Ich kann dir nur diesen Link hier empfehlen : http://www.sportfescher.lu/files/Grenzgewaesser-Vorschriften-Luxemburg.pdf

Da steht alles drin........
Ich lege es für mich so aus, das die Vorschriften für beide Ufer gelten, da sie sich ja auf das Gewässer beziehen. 
Na gut, mit lebendem Köfi würd ich mich sicherheitshalber nicht auf die deutsche Seite setzen 

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Balam0r (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und was heißt das jetz für die, Die nur einen gg Schein besitzen??

ReIn Interesse halber - Fische aus Prinzip nicht mit lebendem köfi


----------



## Frettchen82 (19. Juli 2012)

Johnnie Walker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> als Inhaber des deutschen Fischereischeins ist es uns auch untersagt, den lebenden Köderfisch im Grenzgewässer zu fischen.



Begründung?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin !

Würde mich auch interessieren..... 
Ich hab die GG-Vorschriften wirklich oft und gründlich gelesen, aber da ist mir keine Einschränkung bekannt .....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## labralehn (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hi,
> als Inhaber des deutschen Fischereischeins ist es uns auch untersagt, den lebenden Köderfisch im Grenzgewässer zu fischen.



Wenn ich mir aber den Erlaubnisschein in Luxemburg hole und nicht in Deutschland, so muss ich meinen deutschen Fischereischein dort nicht vorlegen.

Also kann ich in Luxemburg doch auch mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Unabhängig davon, was wo laut Fischereigesetz erlaubt oder verboten ist, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man nach der vorliegenden Regelung auch in dem Deutschen Teil der Grenzgewässer mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln dürfte. 

Dann aber bekommt man garantiert eine Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, welches dem Fischereigesetz übergeordnet ist. 

Also in Deutschland nur da den lebenden Köderfisch verwenden, wo garantiert kein Kläger auftauchen kann.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber den Erlaubnisschein in Luxemburg hole und nicht in Deutschland, so muss ich meinen deutschen Fischereischein dort nicht vorlegen.



Den brauchst du in Deutschland auch nicht vorlegen, da für's Grenzgewässer nicht erforderlich.


----------



## labralehn (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Den brauchst du in Deutschland auch nicht  vorlegen, da für's Grenzgewässer nicht erforderlich.


In Perl bei der Verwaltung musste ich den aber letztes Jahr vorlegen, sonst hätte ich den GG nicht bekommen.
Die haben sogar geschaut ob die Fischereiabgabe gezahlt wurde.


----------



## Lago (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also wir holen den Erlaubnisschein seit Jahren in Perl und die haben noch nie den Fischereischein verlangt...den benötigt man definitiv nicht.


----------



## Balam0r (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab ihn auch aus Perl - aber aus dem Schreibstübchen.

Nix vorgelegt, konnte mit Persokopie von nem Freund sogar für ihn mitkaufen.

Und warum??? Weil er nicht erforderlich ist! :m
Glaube das ist der Sinn der Sache. In Lux gibts ja sowas nicht, und wieso sollte man dann dort für die gleichen Gewässer mit beiseitigen Bestimmungen einfach so einen Schein kaufen können, wenn man in D dafür den BFS brauch?!|kopfkrat


----------



## labralehn (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin in der 2. Augustwoche wieder mal im Saarland, da werde ich mir einen neuen Jahresschein in Perl holen. Ich werde dann ggf. berichten, ob ich auch dieses Mal meinen Fischereischein vorzeigen musste. Komisch war halt, dass die Dame vom Amt mich fragte, ob ich die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt hätte. Ich wollte aber nur den GG Schein, habe ich auch gleich zu Anfang der Dame gesagt.


----------



## alwo (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Luxemburg bekommt man einen Jahresschein auf Luxemburger Seite (15 €)  für Grenzgewässer Mosel und Sauer in diversen Anglergeschäften ausgehändigt....notwendig ist nur der Ausweis. 

Alain


----------



## Frettchen82 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was RLP angeht ist ja ganz einfach. Die Vorschriften für das GG beruhen auf einem Staatsvertrag.

§66 in unserem Fischereigesetzt sagt aus, dass solche Verträge unberührt bleiben. 

Da in den GG Bestimmungen nichts von BFS steht, braucht man ihn ganz einfach nicht. 

Ausserdem steht nichts von lebendem KöFi drin. Demnach Verboten.

Warum ist er auf Lux-Seite erlaubt würde ich gerne wissen...


----------



## labralehn (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Verdreht doch bitte nicht, das was ich geesagt habe. *Ich habe gesagt, dass man als Inhaber des deutschen Fischereischeins, nicht den lebenden Köderfisch fischen darf. *
> 
> Ich habe kein Wort darüber verloren, dass man den deutschen Fischereischein benötigt um den Grenzgewässerschein zu erlangen, das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge ohne Zusammenhang.
> 
> Die Info wird den Teilnehmern der Fischereikurse stets mitgeteilt, einer der wenigen staatlichen Fischereiaufseher hat mir dies mehrmals bestätigt.



Hallo Johnnie Walker,
mit dem lebenden Köderfisch gilt doch nur in Deutschland.
Im Ausland, dort wo es erlaubt ist, darf man doch mit lebendem Köderfisch fischen oder sehe ich das falsch?

"...Ich habe kein Wort darüber verloren, dass man den deutschen  Fischereischein benötigt um den Grenzgewässerschein zu erlangen, das  sind zwei verschiedene Dinge ohne Zusammenhang..."

Sehe ich anders, in dem Moment wo hier im Thread Angeln in Luxembourg, etwas von deutschem Fischereischein geschrieben wird und daß es nicht erlaubt wäre, dadurch mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln, stellt sich die Frage ob dies wirklich so ist oder ob das nur Deine Meinung ist.

Wenn man in Luxembourg mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln darf, so ist dies doch völlig egal ob ein Deutscher oder Luxembourger Angler auf der luxembourger Uferseite mit lebendem Köderfisch angelt oder nicht.

Ich sollte noch erwähnen, dass ich dort immer auf der luxembourger Uferseite angele, da die Stellen dort besser anzufahren sind, als auf der DE Uferseite.

Warum sollte ich mich im Ausland an Gesetze halten, die nur in DE Gültigkeit haben?

Ich halte mich an die Gesetze, die für das jeweilige Land (Gewässer) gelten. Egal ob beim Angeln oder beim Autofahren.

Es gibt sogar Länder, in denen man mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geraten kann, wenn man einen Fisch betäubt. Dort muss dann der Fisch solange auf dem Trockenen liegen bleiben, bis er erstickt. Ok das ist ein extremes Beispiel, dort würde ich nicht angeln. Aber wie gesagt, die Fischerei-Gesetze hierzulande gelten nicht auch zwangsläufig im Ausland.


----------



## Frettchen82 (19. Juli 2012)

Das trifft es schon eher. Aber wo ist die rechtsgrundlage auf lux seite mit lebendem zu angeln?


----------



## Balam0r (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Glaube nicht dass man es sich so einfach machen an dieser Stelle was den Köderfisch betrifft. Auch wenns in Deutschland nicht erlaubt ist, im Ländchen aber doch, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das an den Grenzgewässern auch so zu handhaben ist. Hatte die Diskussion auch noch am Sonntag mit zwei Mitangerln 

Hab die Bestimmungen jetzt nicht vorliegen (und im Netz suchen ist mir grad zu aufwendig), aber eigentlich MUSS das klipp und klar geregelt sein. Entweder in den Bestimmungen ansich, oder in den Länderspezifischen Gesetzen die hier zugrunde liegen. 
Da steht da drin, dass es ein beidseitiges Übereinkommen ist und für alle beteiligten Länder gleichermaßen gilt. Da müsste man nun schauen welche Bestimmung zum Thema Köderfisch denn zutreffend ist. Weil entweder darf man dann auf beiden Seiten mit ihm angeln, oder es ist auf beiden Seiten verboten.

Oder seh ich das jetzt wieder falsch?


----------



## CHQ (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo,da steht nur unter artikel 5,verboten ist das ködern mit gebietsfremden fischarten,sowie krebsen,kaulquappen,fröschen,natürlichen oder künstlichen fischeiern oder gefärbten maden...ob nun der lebende köderfisch erlaubt ist,geht aus dem text nicht hervor...
ich persönlich und auch bekannte angeln schon immer mit lebendem,ob auf der einen seite oder auf der anderen und hatten bis jetzt noch nie probleme..


----------



## Frettchen82 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das wird noch eine lange Diskussion hier werden. Glaube aber auch nicht, dass es in Luxeburg weitere Fischereigesetzt gibt, die den Bestimmungen für das GG reinreden. Sollte Analog den deutschen Gesetzten sein, und nach §66 LFG findet das nun mal keinerlei Anwendung auf die Bestimmungen des GG.

Tierschutzgesetz ist hier ein ganz anderes Thema. Steht als Bundesgesetz über den Fischereigesetzen der Länder ung gilt. Und wenn wir da nach gehen,...; Sage nur C&R verbot.

Jetzt bleibt nur, die Auslegung der Bestimmungen im GG zu klären. Wenn ich die Tage lust habe, werde ich mal bei der Fischereibehörde in Kobenz nachfragen. Aber da habe ich noch mehr Anfragen laufen die in Bearbeitung sind.

Aber wenn ich mich erstmal streng an die §§ halte, dann dürfte ich auf deutscher Seite mit lebenden KöFi Angeln "oder" auch nicht.

Ich gehe Angeln um einen Hecht zu fangen oder Zander. Stippe mir mit einer Made und 10 kg Ballenfutter ein Rotauge von 15 cm und Häng es direkt an meine Montage. Nun Fange ich einen 60er Zander, mach ein Bild und lass ihn wieder schwimmen. Fakt wäre, ich hätte den lebenden KöFi nicht nutzen dürfen, da ich diesem ohne Grund Leiden und Schaden zugefügt habe. Hier kommt das Tierschutzgesetzt ins Spiel und keine Fischereivorschrift.

Schlafe ich jedoch unter der Brücke und bin recht mittellos und fange mit dem gefundenen Wurm ein Rotauge usw. Dann berühre ich hier was den Köfi angeht auch wieder kein Fischereigesetz aber wieder das Tierschutzgesetz. Zu befürchten hätte ich aber nichts, da ich aus einem Vernünftigen Grund geangelt habe, denn das Verhungern zu vermeiden.

So sind meine Ansichten auf deutscher Seite. Jetzt würde mich mal die andere Seite interessieren.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> So sind meine Ansichten auf deutscher Seite. Jetzt würde mich mal die andere Seite interessieren.



Meinste die andere Moselseite... da is es doch ganz einfach, dran das Ding und gut is.


----------



## alwo (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://kirchberg.neumann.lu/index_htm_files/fischerei_binnengewaesser.pdf


----------



## Desperados (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann klär ich euch mal auf. 
Ihr dürft auf beiden Seiten mit lebendem Köderfisch Angeln.
Ebenso dürft Ihr mit dem Luxemburger Schein auf der Luxemburger und Deutschen Seite angeln, und umgekehrt, also mit dem Deutschen Schein auf der Deutschen und Luxemburger Seite.
Euer Bundesfischereigesetz und wie Ihr die noch alle nennt haben null (0) Bedeutung am Grenzgewässer. da ja extra für das Grenzgewässer die Grenzgewässervorschriften, zusammen mit Deutschland und Luxemburg ausgearbeitet wurden.
Da nichts über den lebenden Köderfisch im Angelschein steht heisst das, das es automatisch erlaubt ist und nicht das es automatisch verboten ist.
Noch ist es in Deutschland und Luxemburg so das alles erlaubt ist was nicht ausdrücklich Verboten ist.

Fazit, wenn ihr unbedingt mit lebendem köderfisch angeln wollt in den Grenzgewässern, dann dürft ihr das solange ihr einen gültigen Angelschein habt und der benutzte Köderfisch das erlaubte Mindestmass hat.
Und mehr gibt es dazu absolut gar nicht zu sagen. Da könnt ihr noch soviele ämter in Deutschland aufscheuchen 

Zu dem vorfall beim Wettkampf, da ist es ganz einfach so geregelt, wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst. Ende.
Selbst wenn Standplätze abgesteckt sind, bedeutet dies keinesfalls das diese Plätze reserviert sind. Der Wettkampfangler der auf einen besetzten Platz fällt, kann natürlich "freundlich" <-- (und das ist der wichtige Part) fragen ob man ihm seinen Platz überlassen könnte, will man das nicht tun, braucht der betroffene Angler nur zum morgendlichen Treffpunkt fahren, dort wird ihm dann eine neue Startnummer ausgelost.


@Eric, das du ein Buch drüber schreiben könntest wundert mich irgendwie nicht ;-)

Sonst noch irgendwelche "Probleme"


----------



## Balam0r (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke Desperados!

Hab mir fast schon gedacht, dass man sich so Plätze nicht reservieren kann. 
Auf der einen Seite hätte uns die Bedeutung der Markierungen was sagen müssen (Waren an ausgetretenen Stellen angebracht) und wir hätten von vorneherein woanders hingehen können. Auf der andern Seite war der Hinweis, dass dort ein Wettkampfangeln stattfindet, alles andere als freundlich. Naja wir sind ja dann gegangen und alles war gut 

Um hier mal das Thema zu wechseln und weg von diesem Rechtsgedöns zu kommen:
Werde Samstagabend mit neu erworbenem Spinkram nochmal dem Zander nachstellen. Ausgangspunkt wird nochmal Schleuse Stadtbredimus sein, allerdings auf deutscher Seite.
Hab - Google sei dank - Stromaufwärts Zuläufe ausgemacht und hoffe dort auf günstige Bedingungen zu stoßen um evt einen überlisten zu können 
Falls von euch jemand jüngst Erfahrungen sammeln konnte, bin ich dankbar für Anregungen 


Beste Grüße
und ein schönes Wochenende!
(ich muss morgen früh auch nochmal :r)


EDIT: Kleine Anmerkung was Angelshops in der Region betrifft: Hab eine Neue Spinrute nach wirklich toller Beratung im Angelshop Darimont in Merzig gekauft. Die gute Frau macht sich alle Mühe, wirklich toll. Scheint sich aufs Feedern spezialisiert zu haben - immer Leute im Laden die da Ihre persönliche Futtermischung zusammenstellen. Trotzdem auch anderen Kram im Angebot und das bei wirklich freundlicher Bedienung UND günstigen Preisen, wie ich finde.
sehr schön


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Desperados #6#6#6

Genau so hat mein Rechtsverständnis nach mehrmaligem lesen der GG-Vorschriften das auch verstanden !!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Eric1987 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

dennoch muss noch eines erwähnt werden.

Mann kann, wenn man als deutscher auf der deutschen seite mit lebendem köderfisch fischt ärger bekommen jenachdem auf welchen fischaufseher man trifft.

dies wurde mir von mehreren stellen bestätigt.
es ist sozusagen eine graustelle im gesetzt.
der deutsche unterliegt nunmal vorerst den deutschen tierschutzgesetzten. Aber dennoch gilt zudem auch das GG-Gesetzt. Somit ist es auslegungssache des fischaufsehers.
Allerdings würde es zu einem Streit vor gericht kommen, würde dies einmal entgültigt geklärt werden. Leider kam es dazu noch nicht!

was catch§release betrifft ist es nicht erlaubt, dennoch kann mir keiner nachweisen, dass ich für einen 60er zander verwändung hätte. also darf man diesen auch wieder schwimmen lassen.


----------



## labralehn (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Habe nochmal mit einem staatlichen  Fischereiaufseher aus Rheinland-Pfalz telefoniert: ''Inhaber des  deutschen Fischereischeins angeln in Luxemburg nach deutschem Gesetz'',  folglich macht dieses das Reglement der Grenzgewässer, im Bezug auf den  lebenden Köderfisch, nichtig.



Hallo Johnnie Walker,
ohje ich finde meinem Fischereischein nicht mehr.
Muss ich wohl verloren haben. :q 

Wie will man das denn kontrolieren, ob jemand einen Fischereischein hat, wenn man in GG keinen Fischereischein benötigt?

Man hat doch nur seinen Personalausweis und seinen Erlaubnisschein bei sich, mehr benötigt man dort zum Angeln an Papieren nicht.


----------



## Eric1987 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn der deutsche sich in anderen Ländern an seine fischereigesetzte halten muss dann gäbs in holland nurnoch mord und totschlag!


----------



## Frettchen82 (20. Juli 2012)

Johnnie Walker schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nochmal mit einem staatlichen Fischereiaufseher aus Rheinland-Pfalz telefoniert: ''Inhaber des deutschen Fischereischeins angeln in Luxemburg nach deutschem Gesetz'', folglich macht dieses das Reglement der Grenzgewässer, im Bezug auf den lebenden Köderfisch, nichtig.



Dann muss er nochmal lesen. Die Bestimmungen sind klar aus einem Staatsvertrag. Diese bleiben nach dem Landesfischereigesetzt in RLP absolut unberührt. 

Zum Köderfisch ist wohl alles gesagt. Jedoch bleibt das Tierschutzgesetz bestehen. Spassangeln mit lebenden Köfi ist also nicht drin. Sehe das auch nicht als Grauzone, da klar definiert.


----------



## labralehn (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Nachtangelverbot im GG auf RLP Seite.

Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist in RLP das Nachtangeln nicht verboten. 

Dürfte man dann auf RLP Seite am GG Nachtangeln?

Es gilt aber im GG (L, SL RLP) das Nachtangelverbot.

Auf den Erlaubnisscheinen vom Saarland (SL) ist das mit einem dicken Aufdruck versehen, Nachtangeln verboten.

Im GG Erlaubnisschein steht es indirekt, anhand der Nachtruhe zu ersehen.

Ich bin es vom Neckar so gewohnt, daß ich im Sommer bis 1:00 Uhr nachts auf Aal und Wels angeln darf und am gleichen Tag wieder 1 Std. vor Sonnenaufgang meine Ruten auslegen darf, daher meine Frage dazu.


----------



## Frettchen82 (20. Juli 2012)

Uhrzeiten sind klar geregelt. Nachtangeln verboten im GG. In RLP gibt es kein geregeltes Nachtangelnverbot. Ist vom Gewässer abhänig aber auf jeden fall in der Mosel von 24 Uhr bis eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang. GG habe ich nicht im Kopf gerade.


----------



## CHQ (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

GG ,als nacht gillt,1.4 bis 31.10 die  zeit von 23 bis 5 uhr und vom 1.11 bis 31.3 die zeit von 19 bis 7 uhr


----------



## n1c0 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, was wo laut Fischereigesetz erlaubt oder verboten ist, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man nach der vorliegenden Regelung auch in dem Deutschen Teil der Grenzgewässer mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln dürfte.



In Lux darf man mit lebendem Köfi angeln? Und ich angel immer mit totem...
Meinen dt. Fischerreischein habe ich natürlich nie dabei


----------



## Desperados (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich nehms mit in die nächste Vorstandssitzung der Flps. 
Was dabei rauskommt weiss ich zwar, weil ich es euch bereits gesagt habe werde es dann aber nochmal wiederholen 
Auf jedenfall dürfen Deutsche und Luxembuerger beidseitig mit lebendem Köfi angeln, das Grenzgewässer unterliegt nunmal nicht dem Deutschen Fischereigesetz. 

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/rheinland-pfalz.php

*§ 29 Fischfang mit lebendem Köderfisch
*Zum Schutz der Fischerei kann die Fischereibehörde den Fischfang mit dem lebenden Köderfisch für bestimmte offene oder geschlossene Gewässer oder Gewässerteile zulassen. Dabei können Anordnungen über die zu verwendende Fischart, die Köderfischbefestigung und über die Zeit der Ausübung des Fischfangs getroffen werden.

*Landesverordnung über die Fischerei in den Grenzgewässern Mosel, Sauer und Our*


vom 18. November 1986 (GVBl. S. 359), i. d. F. vom 10. Dezember 2001 

Auf Grund des § 2 des Landesgesetzes zu dem Vertrag zwischen dem Großherzogtum Luxemburg und den Ländern Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland der Bundesrepublik Deutschland zur Neuregelung der Fischereiverhältnisse in den unter gemeinschaftlicher Hoheit dieser Staaten stehenden Grenzgewässern vom 21. Juli 1976 (GVBl. S. 199, BS Anhang I 69) und des § 36 Abs. 2 Satz 1 des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten (OWiG) in der Fassung vom 2. Januar 1975 (BGBl. I S. 80, 520), zuletzt geändert durch Artikel 1 des Gesetzes vom 7. Juli 1986 (BGBl. I S. 977), in Verbindung mit § 1 der Landesverordnung zur Übertragung der Ermächtigung der Landesregierung nach §36 Abs. 2 Satz 1 des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten vom 6. November 1968 (GVBl. S. 247, BS 453-1) wird verordnet:

Und da drunter steht dann alles was ihr nicht dürft und alles andere IST erlaubt.


----------



## Frettchen82 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> *§ 29 Fischfang mit lebendem Köderfisch
> *Zum Schutz der Fischerei kann die Fischereibehörde den Fischfang mit dem lebenden Köderfisch für bestimmte offene oder geschlossene Gewässer oder Gewässerteile zulassen. Dabei können Anordnungen über die zu verwendende Fischart, die Köderfischbefestigung und über die Zeit der Ausübung des Fischfangs getroffen werden.



Gibt es so nicht mehr und hatte einen ganz anderen Hintergrund. Wenn z.B. ein Vereinssee durch falschen Hechtbesatz einen Hechtbestand hat, der alles ander fressen würde, so konnte man dann bei der Obersten Fischereibehörde einen Antrag stellen, dass man mit lebenden KöFi's die Hechte abfischen konnte.

Jedoch mit Verordnung am 16.12.10 wie folgt geändert:



> 5. § 29 erhält folgende Fassung:
> 
> *§ 29
> Fischfang mit lebendem Köderfisch*
> Der Fischfang mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist verboten.



Auch befinden sich bei dieser Änderung auch die Anpassung verschieder Schonmaße etc. Wels wurde gestrichen, Aal auf 50 angehoben usw.

Wenn der Link geht, hier zu lesen: http://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/dokumentenarchiv/Dokument/XNNGVB111.pdf

Aber! Diese ganze Verordnung gilt nicht am GG. Die Landesfischereiordnung dient der Durchführung des Landesfischereigesetzes.

Dieses sagt eben im §66:





> Unberührt bleiben die auf Staatsverträgen beruhenden besonderen Vorschriften über die Fischerei.



So, nun ist erlaubt lt. den gemeinsamen Bestimmungen: Angel, schnur, *Köder.....*

Verboten sind der diverse Köder...

Wenn ein Köder im allgemeinen erlaubt ist und ein weiterer spezieller nicht Verboten, dann ist er halt erlaubt.

In welchen Konflikt man auf deutscher Seite mit dem Tierschutz kommen würde ist was ganz anderes. Wenn ich mit lebenden Fischen Ködere und es kommt zur Anzeige, dann sagt hatte der Angler wohl einen vernünftigen Grund und das Gegenteil muss ihm bewiesen werden.

Zur Info;


> *§ 1 Tierschutzgesetz*
> 
> Zweck  dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier  als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. *Niemand darf  einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden  zufügen*.



Die aktuellen ausgaben der Gesetze für RLP gibt es immer hier.

*Landesfischereigesetz*
http://www.landesrecht.rlp.de/jport...art=X&doc.price=0.0&doc.hl=1#jlr-FischGRPpP66

*Landesfischereiordnung*
http://www.landesrecht.rlp.de/jport...&doc.part=X&doc.price=0.0&doc.hl=1#focuspoint


----------



## BlackLions (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien Leute,

jetzt werden die Klamotten gepackt und dann auf an die Mosel. Mal sehen was heute Abend so läuft.:vik:

Wetter scheint sich ja zu halten. Da dürfte was gehen....#6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## n1c0 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Moien Leute,
> 
> jetzt werden die Klamotten gepackt und dann auf an die Mosel. Mal sehen was heute Abend so läuft.:vik:
> 
> ...


Viel Erfolg 

Und berichte mal, ich werd nämlich nächste Woche auch mal wieder zur schönen Mosel losziehen! In welchem Abschnitt warst du?


----------



## Balam0r (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Würde mich auch interessieren! War gestern abend nennig/remich. Also da ging nix  außer das der Fluss Wiedermal Equipment von mir gefressen hat...


----------



## BlackLions (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien Leute,

wir waren gestern Abend noch bis 23:00 Uhr im Bereich _Ahn _unterwegs. Was soll ich sagen? Bis auf ein paar gierige Barsche absolut tote Hose. Gegenüber auf der deutschen Seite war da schon mehr "geplatsche". Ist nur schwer bei zu kommen. Aber egal, nächste Woche > neues Glück.:vik:


----------



## Desperados (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier auf meiner Seite gibts auch ab und an ein paar info's --> http://www.facebook.com/FishinginLuxembourg


----------



## BlackLions (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Gilles,

super Link. Sind gerade mal drauf. :vik:

Gruß
Moni & Uwe


----------



## CHQ (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gestern in wasserbillig,28 barsche,alle um die 25 cm,2 döbel, 2 kleine zander und natürlich grundeln....alles auf drop shot.....bis jetzt das beste ergebnis für dieses jahr


----------



## **bass** (2. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und wie läufts?

konnten diese woche ein paar gute fische fangen viele rapfen und( ü70ger) welse einige zander aber die barsche scheinen noch immer nicht so richtig zu beissen (ausser die kleineren...) leider kann man mit ul nicht wirklich angeln da die grundeln sich irgendwie wie piranhas benehmen ; )


----------



## Balam0r (2. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auf was konntest du die zander verhaften? abends oder morgens?

War seit zwei wochen nicht mehr...


----------



## Frettchen82 (2. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie es läuft. Oh je.

Letzter Grenzgewässer Feedereinsatz war vor 2 Wochen. Halt nur Grundeln.

Hier bei Trier läuft es aber auch nicht. Konnte letztes Jahr jede Mittagspause Barsche fangen. Heute der 1. 10cm :-(


----------



## Balam0r (2. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Wie es läuft. Oh je.
> 
> Letzter Grenzgewässer Feedereinsatz war vor 2 Wochen. Halt nur Grundeln.
> 
> Hier bei Trier läuft es aber auch nicht. Konnte letztes Jahr jede Mittagspause Barsche fangen. Heute der 1. 10cm :-(


 
Vielleicht sollte man als ANgler an der Mosel tatsächlich anfangen die Grundeln gezielt zu beangeln und sie danach in die Friteuse werfen 
Vorher noch beim Amt nach Belastungswerten nachfragen :vik:


----------



## labralehn (3. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mitnehmen muss man die Grundel auf jeden Fall, da es sich hier um keine einheimische Fischart handelt. Ich werde mal versuchen in 2 Wochen, ein paar Grundeln an der Mosel zu erwischen, wenn ich Glück habe. Werde sie dann als Köder für Raubfische verwenden und ein paar auch selber verwerten.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



labralehn schrieb:


> Ich werde mal versuchen in 2 Wochen, ein paar Grundeln an der Mosel zu erwischen, *wenn ich Glück habe.*



Glück??? Glück hast du wenn mal keine dran ist. Jeglicher Köder der in Grundnähe kommt wird gnadenlos attackiert. Egal was du nimmst, musst nur schnell genug den "Anschlag" setzten. Beim Spinnfischen heißt das beim kleinsten vibrieren, sonst ziehen sie dir den Köder zwischen die Steine und du hast nen Hänger.... 
Kleiner Gummifisch (obwohl sie auch problemlos auf größere gehen) mit anständigem Haken drin klappt. Saubere Bisse gibt es zwar nicht, da die meisten im Unterkörper gehakt werden, aber bei den Mistdingern ist es egal.


----------



## labralehn (3. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich sehe es mit den Grundel nicht so negativ. Die Grundeln sind oder werden eine gute Nahrungsquelle für z.B. Barsch und Zander werden. Wodurch sich dann die Barsch- und Zanderbestände sehr gut entwickeln werden. Sind die Barsch- und Zanderbestände dann gut entwickelt, werden die Grundeln im Bestand rückläufig werden. Tatsache ist, dass man in den Mägen von Zandern und Barschen schon Grundeln gefunden hat. Auch sollen die Grundeln sehr schmackhaft sein. Gibt ja schon einige tolle Rezepte dazu hier im AB.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



labralehn schrieb:


> Ich sehe es mit den Grundel nicht so negativ. Die Grundeln sind oder werden eine gute Nahrungsquelle für z.B. Barsch und Zander werden.



Naja, das wird sich alles zeigen. Ggf. haben die Grundeln bis dahin alles so dezimiert das nicht mehr viel nachkommt ..... wenn man bedenkt wie hoch der Bestand momentan schon ist.

Aber wie man eine solche invasive Art nicht negativ finden kann ist mir unverständlich.#c


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. August 2012)

Welcher räuber geht denn aktiv auf suche. Die stellen sich dann um denn futter liegt direkt vor der nase und der bauch ist immer voll. Aus den GG bestimmungen ist mir aber keine entnahmepflicht bekannt. Nur in rlp selbst. Die gilt übrigens auch für wels barsch döbel usw.


----------



## CHQ (4. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich glaube,dass die grundeln schon ein teil dezimiert haben...letztes jahr,hatt man überall brut und kleinfische gesehen....und dieses jahr,nur noch an vereinzelten stellen...


----------



## Frettchen82 (4. August 2012)

CHQ schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube,dass die grundeln schon ein teil dezimiert haben...letztes jahr,hatt man überall brut und kleinfische gesehen....und dieses jahr,nur noch an vereinzelten stellen...



Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Es ist viel weniger. Muss aber nicht unbedingt mit den grundeln zu tun haben aber ich vermute es auch. Umgedreht fange ich viele kleine barsche. Weiss jemand wie schnell die wachsen bzw wie alt sie sind bei ca. 10 12 cm. ?


----------



## labralehn (6. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, ich war am vergangenen WE ins Saarland gefahren und am Samstag war ich dann mal wieder an der Mosel zum Angeln auf der Luxemburger Seite.

Bin echt erstaunt, was ich dort an Fischen gesehen habe.
Jede Menge Döbel über 50 cm direkt in Ufernähe.
Viele andere Weissfische.

Ab nächstem WE bin ich dann eine ganze Woche im Saarland, dann habe ich mehr Zeit zum Angeln.

Am vergangenen Sa. habe ich 12 Grundeln gefangen.
Die habe ich dann alle mitgenommen, Kopf ab, Innerreien raus und in einem Teig fritiert.

Geschmacklich waren die sehr lecker.
Von den Gräten habe ich nichts gemerkt.

Hatten alle so um die 15 cm.

Mir hat das Angeln auf Grundeln richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## Balam0r (6. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin!

tja die Grundeln... Mich würde allerdings tatsächlich interessieren ob diese Viecher belastet sind oder nicht.

Anderes Thema:
Hat von euch jemand in der letzten Zeit Erfahrungen mit den Baggerseen in Remerschen gemacht?|kopfkrat Hab dazu einiges hier gefunden, war aber so um 2007. 

Wollte mit der Spin mal ne Alternative zur Mosel testen.

Besten Dank und viele Grüße!|wavey:


----------



## CHQ (7. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der schmimmweiher,ist ja erst ab 15.9 fürs angeln geöffnet,in dem kleinen hab ich selbst noch nie geangelt,weiss aber von bekannten,dass vor ein paar jahren,leute da waren,die mit minni köderfische auf hecht geangelt haben und alles totgeknüppet haben was an dem haken hing...da sind wir wieder beim thema fischerprüfung..was nützt eine fischerprüfung wo mir einer einen vortrag hält,über mindestmass und schonzeiten und und und..wenn keine kontrolle ist..im schwimmweiher selbst beissen die barsche am anfang nicht schlecht und die meisten hechte sind so um 50 cm,zander hab ich noch keinen da gefangen..


----------



## labralehn (7. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Balam0r schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> tja die Grundeln... Mich würde allerdings tatsächlich interessieren ob diese Viecher belastet sind oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Balm0r,
die Belastung bei den Grundeln dürfte nicht gegeben sein, da diese keine Fettschicht unter der Haut haben, jedenfalls konnte ich da nix bemerken. Nicht so wie bei anderen Fischen. Ausserdem sind die nicht älter als 3 Jahre. Vom Fleisch her sind die wie Barsch, nur einfacher zu fangen. Und wenn die Grundeln eh raus müssten, warum nicht mitnehmen und zubereiten.


----------



## **bass** (8. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

zander auf gummi in 1,5m wassertiefe auf gufis... tja die grundeln, hmm glaub im moment ist es eher dass sie sich jetzt explosionsartig vermehren, genau wie die rapfen vor ein paar jahren... sich aber die räuber auf die irgendwann einschiessen... vor jahren fing man auch nichts mit rapfen und heute ist es ein top köder... mit futterkorb kann extrem lässtig werden aber sucht stellen wo kein felsuntergrund ist dann klappt das auch ; ) ansonsten mit stippe höher angel oder mais benutzen... mich stören sie im moment nicht wenn nichts geht wird halt mit der pepper gerundelt, mach schon spass nur nicht jeden tag ; ) 

konnten die letzten wochen sehr viele welse fangen auch auf spinnköder, sehr schöne rapfen alle um 70 cm vereinzelt ein paar zander, und natürlich döbel... leider sind die barsche immer noch nicht richtig in beisslaune... meine bruder hatte letztens auch nen schönen hecht an der spinne... also fische sind schon da... mittags döbel,wels, grundeln kleine barsche, abends dann rapfen zander wels... damit kriegt man den tag schon um! ; ) werd bei gelegenheit mal wieder ein paar bilder reinstellen...

P.s: baggersee erst ab dem 15 september...


----------



## Balam0r (8. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke euch für die Infos und Nachrichten 
Das es mit der Fettschicht zusammenhängt, soweit hab ich garnicht gedacht.

Dann wird Remerschen nochmal hinten angestellt. 
Samstag Nachmittag/Abend wird an der Mosel gufiert, diesmal unterhalb der Schleuse in Stadtbredimus. Hoffe dort auf Lux Seite an der Außenseite der Flußkurve auf Erfolg....

Falls jemand interesse haben sollte... Melden! 

Beste Grüße!:vik:


----------



## BlackLions (8. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien Leute,

so, jetzt mal Klamotten packen und auf nach Mertert. Mal sehen was geht.:vik:


----------



## BlackLions (9. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien

Was soll ich sagen? MERTERT war einfach nur anstrengend. Die Mädels haben gegrundelt wie die Weltmeister. Ich glaube die Grundeln hatten sich da für eine Party getroffen.:q

Auf Gummi tat sich relativ wenig bis garnichts. War wohl auch kein Wunder bei dem reich gedeckten Tisch. Die waren einfach nur satt. |kopfkrat

Aber schön wars trotzdem und wir hatten unseren Spass.:vik:


----------



## **bass** (9. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

extreme grundeling macht auch spass ; ) vor allem wenn man die richtige rute hat so in etwa bis 7 oder 8 gramm... die aussenkurve in stadtbredimus ist nicht schlecht jedoch stehen die fische sehr weit draussen besser du kämpfst dich an der mauer durch... flachlaufende wobbler, oder gar sticks und popper dann wirst du dein spass haben, glaub mir ; ) ist halt nur anstrengend wegen den hohen pflanzen... und noch ein tipp geh nicht in kurzen hosen ; )

hier noch ein paar bilder vom july,und die ersten hechte rapfen und welse für die freunde alles mosel... wenn ich mein kabel wiederfinde gibt's noch andere bilder ; )


----------



## Balam0r (9. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey!

Hatte jetzt garnicht an Wobbler gedacht, werd dann aber mal welche einpacken |supergri
Interessant wäre auch mal drop shot, vertikal - aber ohne boot :/


----------



## n1c0 (9. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tolle Fische bass! Wie immer 

Also scheinen die Rapfen wohl zu beißen und nicht nur die Kleinen  Kein Wunder... vor 2-3 Jahren hatte ich beim Köfi stippen 50% Rapfen dran!

Hast du ein paar gute Stellen Strecke Oberbillig-Nittel in denen ich meine Popper knallen lassen kann?


----------



## **bass** (10. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

popper wie gesagt stadtbredimus unterhalb der schleuse in der kurve, ansonsten eventuel schengen... unterhalb ehnen bin ich noch nicht so im bilde da mir die zeit fehlt... kommt aber noch! ; )

gestern meinen ersten wels auf schwertfischpopper verhaftet!!! 1,20m... und die anderen angler lachten noch als sie den köder sahen... aber wer zuletzt lacht ; )))


----------



## Balam0r (10. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also Popper sind hier nicht zu bekommen. Werd mal ein paar Wobbler einpacken mit verschiedenen Tauchtiefen einpacken, also auch flachere. Mal sehen ob sich was tut.

Werde ggf. berichten 

Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Balam0r (12. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Eine Grundel und ein untermaßiger Barsch. Hell Yeah :r
Beides auf Spinner. 


Irgendwas mach ich falsch...


----------



## BlackLions (12. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien

...eine Grundel auf Spinner? |kopfkrat
Ganz schön gefrässig die Kleinen. #:


----------



## CHQ (12. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Balam0r schrieb:


> Eine Grundel und ein untermaßiger Barsch. Hell Yeah :r
> Beides auf Spinner.
> 
> 
> Irgendwas mach ich falsch...



ich glaube nicht,dass du viel falsch machst,denn ich glaube es geht fast jedem so hier im forum...ausser denen,die sich selbst belügen....wir waren heute morgen 5 stunden mit dem boot unterwegs,und haben gekämpft mit drop shot und carolina rig,um 28 barsche zusammen zu bekommen....davon 26 mini barsche...:c


----------



## Frettchen82 (12. August 2012)

Ja die barsche wollen nicht. Also die anständigen. Sind wohl dauersatt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien,

war gestern in Mertert und in Fels stippen, ein einziges Desaster !!! In vier Stunden ein Rotauge und ca. 120 Grundeln an Stellen, wo ich letztes Jahr nicht eine einzige gefangen habe !
Werde wohl dann nächstes WE an der Sauer stippen, ziemlich weit oben .....|gr:|gr:|gr:

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Frettchen82 (12. August 2012)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:
			
		

> Moien,
> 
> war gestern in Mertert und in Fels stippen, ein einziges Desaster !!! In vier Stunden ein Rotauge und ca. 120 Grundeln an Stellen, wo ich letztes Jahr nicht eine einzige gefangen habe !
> Werde wohl dann nächstes WE an der Sauer stippen, ziemlich weit oben .....|gr:|gr:|gr:
> ...



Letztes jahr war es noch nicht so. Hatte da auch keine in dem bereich.


----------



## n1c0 (12. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Da mitte August mein Jahresschein fürs Grenzgewässer ausläuft, bin ich vor 2 Wochen auch nochmal losgezogen!

Außer Grundeln NICHTS! Auf die Spinnrute auch keinen einzigen Biss |krach:

Mir reichts... deshalb habe ich mir diese Woche ein Jahresschein für den Rhein zugelegt. Dort sind zwar auch Grundeln, aber konnte direkt schon ein paar maßige Rotaugen verhaften und die Barsche beißen dort auch :m

Anbei noch ein Bild vom letzten Angeltripp am Grenzgewässer... sagt wohl alles zur derzeitigen Situation #d


----------



## Balam0r (12. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Moien
> 
> ...eine Grundel auf Spinner? |kopfkrat
> Ganz schön gefrässig die Kleinen. #:



Zugegeben: die Grundel war gerissen. Meine Freundin wollte auch mal werfen, brauchte lange um sich zu sortieren und hat dann bei ihrem ersten Wurf überhaupt dieses Vieh am Bauch gehakt. 
Und nein - ich hab sie nicht wieder rein geworfen... Die grundel versteht sich


----------



## **bass** (13. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja barsche gehen auch nicht wirklich fang auch fast aussschliesslich die kleinen. Aber es gibt ja noch döbel wels und rapfen... Mit der stippe ist natürlich schwieriger geworden aber trotzdem kann man noch sehr gut fangen werd jetzt auch hier keine plätze verraten, aber man sollte sich bewusst sein dass wer ne made knapp über grund anbietet grundeln fangen wird... Manchmal denk ich dass einige vergessen haben dass es auch andere köder gibt zb weizen,hanf,mais,pelllets,polenta, teig, algen... Und wenn man auf rotaugen aus ist kann (soll) man höher angeln... Allternative sind auch noch die barben mit käse die in einigen bereichen sehr gut vertreten sind... Ich sag mal so man sollte sich den begebenheiten eben anpassen und mal auf maden verzichten... Und trotzdem sind auch die grundeln sehr lecker ; )


----------



## Desperados (13. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@BALAMOR , schade, häte lieber gelesen das du den Grundeln die gleiche Behandlung zukommen lässt wie den anderen Fischen oder wieso hällst du sie für Minderwertig ? 

Und wo ist der blöde Post hin den ich heute Mittag unter dem von Mike gelesen habe ?
Habe mich den ganzen Tag darauf gefreut, wenn ich endlich am Pc bin darauf zu antworten.


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. August 2012)

Was stand denn drinne? Vermisse irgendwie keinen.


----------



## Balam0r (14. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Desperados!

Wenn ich nachdenke - ja, gegenüber eingestammten heimischen Fischarten halte ich die Grundel tatsächlich für minderwertig. Aufgrund der gesammelten Erfahrung scheint die Fischart ja zu einer Art Plage geworden zu sein. Das Thema wird ja auch hier zu Genüge diskutiert 

Andererseits: Aus ethischen Gesichtspunkten hast du natürlich Recht - ist ein Fisch wie jeder andere auch. 
Scheue mich ein wenig davor eine Diskussion vom à la "Aaltrööt" vom Zaun brechen zu wollen. 
Man könnte evt noch so ansetzen, das Jäger Wildbestände gezielt jagen um Bestandspflege zu betreiben - das ginge aber zu weit. Ist nicht mehr als ein Diskussionsansatz.

Wie gesagt: Du hast recht, eigentlich sollte man diesen diesen Tieren genausoviel respekt entgegenbringen wie anderen Fischarten - es werden sich aber auch genug Leute finden die ein zurücksetzen nicht für gut befinden aus bekannten Gründen.

Bleibt noch dazuzusagen, dass die Grundel verletzt war und nicht einfach "weggeworfen" wurde, sondern abgeschlagen und zuhause entsorgt.


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. August 2012)

Das befinden ist in rlp schon mal keine frage des geschmacks sondern schlicht verboten. Sollte auch in den GG Bestimmungen mal aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Balam0r (14. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auch wahr.

Rational habe ich mich also unter mehreren gesichtpunkten falsch verhalten, uss ich zugeben.
Die nächste Schwarzmaulgrundel kmmt bestimmt - und die wird dann wieder zurückgesetzt. Seis drum.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (14. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien,

@bass  Hatte schweres Grundfutter mit Maden und hab im Mittelwasser, 40 - 100 über Grund gefischt, mit zwei Hanfkörnern und immer nur 10-20 Körner nachgeschossen, und trotzdem nur Grundeln, aber was solls, am Samstag wird wieder angegriffen, da fällt mir schon noch was ein...:q:q:q


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. August 2012)

Balam0r schrieb:
			
		

> Zugegeben: die Grundel war gerissen. Meine Freundin wollte auch mal werfen, brauchte lange um sich zu sortieren und hat dann bei ihrem ersten Wurf überhaupt dieses Vieh am Bauch gehakt.
> Und nein - ich hab sie nicht wieder rein geworfen... Die grundel versteht sich



Da möchte ich noch anfügen das ich das nicht als gerissen sehe. Mit gufi z.b. Habe ich noch nie eine am maul gehakt. Nur querbeet. Zu deinem letzten beitrag: nutz die nächste als köfi oder verschenk sie. Aber nicht back.


----------



## Balam0r (14. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Frettchen, so ganz werd ich jetzt nicht schlau. ;+

Ich interpretiere das Ganze so: Bei Grundel als unerwünschtem Beifang solange nach Verwendungszweck suchen bis Entnahme aus Gewässer gerechtfertigt. Wenn kein Grund vorhanden (Angel selbst nur mit GuFi, essen mag ich sie auch nicht), weitersuchen. Erst wenn mir nichts anderes übrig bleibt, setz ich das Vieh zurück, weil eine Entnahme ohne Verwendung nicht rechtens ist.


----------



## n1c0 (14. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Balam0r schrieb:


> Bleibt noch dazuzusagen, dass die Grundel verletzt war und nicht einfach "weggeworfen" wurde, sondern abgeschlagen und zuhause entsorgt.


So mache ich es auch mit allen Grundeln die ich fange!

Meine Güte sind ja wirklich viele Moralapostel hier unterwegs... Die Grundel ist nicht mehr als eine Plage und gehört nicht in Mosel & Rhein. 

Ich bin ja grundsätzlich für C&R und nehme vielleicht 3-4 mal im Jahr nen Fisch zum Verspeisen mit. Jeder von euch isst sicherlich Eier & Geflügel egal wie sehr die Tiere unter der Massentierhaltung leiden und dann beschwert ihr euch wenn jemand diese Plagegeister nicht wieder zurück setzt? Also bitte #q

Tut uns doch bitte alle den Gefallen und tötet jede Grundel waidgerecht, nehmt sie als Köfi, fritiert sie, macht Fischklöße oder ensorgt sie zu Hause #6


----------



## CHQ (14. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados:den post,wo du vermisst,stand unter meinem namen,hab ich selbst aber nicht geschrieben,darum hab ich ihn gelöscht,hat ein freund geschrieben,nachdem er die beiträge von den letzten wochen hier gelesen hat....
für allen anderen,er hatte geschrieben:es gibt angler,gute angler und richtig gute angler..die einen sind aber besser in der theorie und wenn keiner sie sieht..so ungefähr
aber irgendwie gebe ich ihm aber auch ein bisschen recht..
du und auch die anderen können ja mal hier ehrlich schreiben,was sie ab dem 15.6 in mosel und sauer gefangen haben..
ich und mein vater waren ab dem 15ten 28 mal am wasser und haben um die 250 barsche(da waren vieleicht 30 dabei um 25cm die anderen alles minni),2 minizander,5 döbel,ein  rapfen und 13 bachforellen gefangen.....


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. August 2012)

Balam0r schrieb:
			
		

> Frettchen, so ganz werd ich jetzt nicht schlau. ;+
> 
> Ich interpretiere das Ganze so: Bei Grundel als unerwünschtem Beifang solange nach Verwendungszweck suchen bis Entnahme aus Gewässer gerechtfertigt. Wenn kein Grund vorhanden (Angel selbst nur mit GuFi, essen mag ich sie auch nicht), weitersuchen. Erst wenn mir nichts anderes übrig bleibt, setz ich das Vieh zurück, weil eine Entnahme ohne Verwendung nicht rechtens ist.



Ich glaube wir haben eine unterschiedlich definition von gerissen. Aber egal. Will damit nur sagen, das sie nicht wieder zurück gehören. Würde mir wünschen, das hier auch ein anlandegebot wie in rlp in die Vorschriften aufgenommen wird. Was andere davon halten kann er hier gerne äussern aber für mich wird bei sauberem abschlagen hier weniger ein tier gequält als in der hühnerfarm. Sie dezimieren einfach die heimischen arten.


----------



## Balam0r (14. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok - wir haben einfach aneinander vorbei geredet 

ich teile deine meinung eins zu eins - für mich gehören sie auch nicht wieder ins wasser. kann aber auch zb desperados verstehen, wenn er sagt dass sie mit dem gleichen respekt zu behandeln sind wie andere fische.
von daher bin ich mir unsicher wie ich mich hier verhalten soll.

eine einheitliche verordnung, wie mit (schwarzmaul)grundeln umgegangen werden soll würde ich sehr begrüßen!


----------



## Desperados (14. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich versteh eure Problematik mit der Grundel nicht. Ist doch genau so wie die "alten" die sich über die Welse beschweren, die ja angeblich alles leer fressen. Das findet Ihr doch auch nicht ok oder ? Wenn die einfach abgeschlagen werden nur weil sie "schädlich" sind ?
Hier wird genau das gleiche mit der Grundel gemacht, ohne das sich etwas Gedanken darum gemacht wird.
Vor 6 Jahren ist der Rapfenbestand genau so explodiert. Da war 1-2 Jahre überall Rapfen. das hat sich auch von alleine geregelt. Und genau so wird es auch mit der Grundel sein. zuerst explosive vermehrung und dann wird sich das ganze auf ein normales mass regulieren. Ganz von alleine, da braucht es keine Menschen die für die Natur mitdenken. 
Zudem ist erwiesen das dort wo vermehrt Grundeln vorkommen der Zanderbestand sich enorm erholt hatt.
übrigens, schon gewusst das der Zander auch kein "heimischer" Fisch ist ? Genauso wie Wels und Rapfen ?
Aber der Zander ist ja lecker, die lässt man dann ja gerne in sein Gewässer, der Wels, ein geiler Drill, der darf auch rein und der Rapfen macht auch Spass. Aber so eine dämliche Grundel, bähhh nee....

@CHQ
Ich weiss nicht mehr ob der Post jetzt in deinem Namen verfasst wahr oder nicht, darauf habe ich nicht geachtet, da ich vom Handy aus mitgelesen habe. 

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/5474/dscf0924k.jpg
By desperadossoda at 2012-08-14
http://img594.*ih.us/img594/7796/201206171071.jpg
By desperadossoda at 2012-08-14
http://img818.*ih.us/img818/8138/201206151061.jpg
By desperadossoda at 2012-08-14
http://img40.*ih.us/img40/7559/20120615105.jpg
By desperadossoda at 2012-08-14
Ich hab zwar noch ein paar Fotos allerdings alles Fische aus der Französischen Mosel. Daher setze ich die hier mal nicht dazu.
Dazu kommen aus der luxemburger Mosel noch 6-7 Zander zwischen 60 und 80cm die ich gar nicht fotografiert habe, einige untermassige,  einige Rapfen bis 71cm und einige Barsche bis max 30cm. Leider konnte ich dieses Jahr noch nicht all zu viel an die Luxemburger Mosel da ich 10 Tage im Urlaub war ( Black bass in Frankreich und 2 Wochen krank war. 
Ach ja und einige Hundert Grundeln an der Pepper mit 0,4gr Jig und Micro ködern. Natürlich alle releast. ;-)
Also ich weiss nicht wie es bei den anderen so ist aber ich weiss mit 100% sicherheit das weder Bass noch ich was "dazu" erfinden müssen. 

Kann aber jeder glauben was er will, stört mich recht wenig, ich geh nämlich nicht angeln um anderen etwas zu beweisen. 
Auf Grund solcher Sprüche habe ich nämlich längst aufgehört "Tips" zu geben, respekt für Bass das er immer noch Ratschläge gibt. übrigens seit ungefähr 705 seiten immer die gleichen weil sich noch nicht all zu viel geändert hat. 

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Wasser, (oder man hatt es bereits) da werden solche "unstimmigkeiten" dann meist schnell beseitigt, weil das geschriebene doch oft falsch resp. negativ interpretiert wird.


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sry, nicht dass ich jetzt an der Mosel wie ein "Pro" fangen würde, einfach ist es nicht, soviel ist mir klar. Aber ob jetzt auf der Grundel oder auf was anderem "rumgeritten" wird, wie wäre es mal, ohne sich zu beschweren? Ich wundere mich nur jetzt, aber die letzten Seiten bestehen zu wieviel Prozent aus Fangmeldungen und zu wieviel Prozent aus "Beschwerden"? Von daher muss sich "desperados" und "bass" schon zumind. zum Teil beipflichten.


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. August 2012)

Beim Zander hat sich einer aber in den 80ern gedanken gemacht ob er ins Grwässer passt und wurde gezielt besetzt. Anders aber beim Wels, Grundel und co. Daher gibts unterhalb wasserbillig eben auch für diese fische eine anlandepflicht. Jedoch halte ich diese für nicht so schädlich wie die Grundel. Auch wenn mir die GG brstimmungen nicht passen werde ich trotzdem hin und wieder da fischen da mir die FES an der deutschen Mosel zum Grundeln einfach zu teuer sind. Ich wünsche es mir nich aber würde mich über die dummen Beamtengesichter freuen wenn es in paar jahren kaum noch Nachkommen gibt. Aber die wenigen Grundeln sind ja kein Grund zur Besorgnis. Wird wohl noch fusch des Jahres wie es vor paar Jahren der Kormoran bei den Vögeln war. Bei Trier lebt eine Kolonie die frisst täglich 50 kg fisch. Der darf dann geschossen werden hier und da. Aber die Grundel macht mehr schaden. Da bin ich mit sicher.


----------



## labralehn (15. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
Ich war gestern in Moersdorf an der Sauer angeln.
Zum ersten Mal überhaupt an der Sauer.
Gefangen habe ich dort Barsche alle um die 20 cm.
Bei 15 Barschen hatte ich dann eingepackt und bin nach Hause.

Die Sauer ist landschaftlich ein Traum.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich nachlesen kann welche Fische an Mosel und Sauer eine Fangbeschränkung haben.


----------



## **bass** (15. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey hier wird ja wieder mal wieder viel diskutiert.... aber wie immer fehlen beweisfotos wenn ich recht überlege sind wohl 80% der fotos von mir glaub war mit genügend leuten hier unterwegs die genug fische von mir gesehen habe... leute die erst kürzlich hier reinschauen sollten schon drauf achten was sie so schreiben... nur leider verspühr ich nicht den drang jeden gefangen fisch zu fotographieren, nehm nur kapitale oder besonders schöne fische... da ich ja 3-4 mal pro woche am wasser bin und tatsächlich sogar fische fange, kann ich aber auch jeden meterwels oder 20ger barsch hier reinsetzen... aber wenn ich recht überlege hab ich das auch nicht nötig, muss hier keinem was beweisen... und wenn ich dann noch tipps gebe oder sogar präzise stellenangaben gebe und mann dann doch an die andere uferseite geht...tja da kann ich dann auch nicht helfen aber jeder muss es selbst wissen... also man sieht sich und zwar mit krummer rute! ;-)


----------



## MoselBarbe (15. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Da muss ich Desperados und bass beipflichten...kann das ganze gejammer auchn nicht mehr hören. Die Natur regelt das von allein und mal unter uns Raubfischanglern, die Grundel ist doch für uns ein Segen, da können sich die Räuber so richtig mit voll fressen und gedeihen so richtig gut ab.
Wie Desperados schon schrieb, die Sache mit dem Rapfen. Sogar vor Jahren an der luxemburgischen Mosel beim feedern ständig Katzenwelse. Tonnenweise hat man die rausgezogen und jetzt hört man gar nichts mehr, nicht einen Fang konnte ich verbuchen. 

Also hört auf zu jammern, sondern geht fischen....#6


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## **bass** (15. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

good post! ich wär mal für ein extremegrundelingspinnfischwettfischen unter paar freaks...


----------



## Desperados (15. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



labralehn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich war gestern in Moersdorf an der Sauer angeln.
> Zum ersten Mal überhaupt an der Sauer.
> Gefangen habe ich dort Barsche alle um die 20 cm.
> ...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (15. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien,

da wär ich dabei ....:q:q:qUnd einer bringt nen Schwenkgrill mit nem Gulaschkessel und drei Liter Frittenfett mit, Baguette und Aioli ist selbstverständlich, müßte man sich nur noch einigen, Bier oder Weißwein .....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Eindeutig Bier :q

Aber ich kann ja nicht kommen, bin irgendwie zu blöd an der Mosel was großartiges zu fangen  ..... obwohl, extremegrundelingspinnfischen bekomme ich sogar hin :q




labralehn schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich nachlesen kann  welche Fische an Mosel und Sauer eine Fangbeschränkung haben.


Na in dem Beiblatt das du ggf. beim Erwerb des GG-Scheins bekommen hast .... oder da:
http://www.sportfescher.lu/files/Grenzgewaesser-Vorschriften-Luxemburg.pdf

Aber am Besten wie von Desperados empfohlen.


----------



## bflow (15. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey liebe anglerfreunde

ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück.

lege mir gerade eine richtige welsausrüstung zu, also falls jemand demnächst mal welse ärgern möchte könnt ihr mich hier anschreiben!

dann zu der sache mit bass und desperados, also jungs ich kann nur bestätigen, dass die beiden es nicht nötig haben hier mit fotos zu protzen und trotzdem sind 90% der guten fische die iher im thread zu sehen sind entweder von bass oder desperados!!! 

mfg flo


----------



## Eric1987 (16. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> good post! ich wär mal für ein extremegrundelingspinnfischwettfischen unter paar freaks...



muss ich dich nochmal nass machen?^^

im stillen und geheimen seine fische fangen hat doch auch was! Wenn es doch so schön heißt in luxemburg fängt man nix, die Grundeln fressen einem alles vom Haken ist doch SUPER. Dann werden die Kochtopfangler auch langsam anfangen aufzuhören. Bzw. gehen erst nicht mehr fischen. Und es ist mehr für mich da!
Es gibt genug was man gegen die Grundeln machen kann damit sie einen in Ruhe lassen. Es muss ja auch nicht immer Made oder Wurm sein! 

Ich bin eh erstaunt das Bass und Desperados hier im Forum noch so hilfreiche Tipps geben und Fotos  posten. Irgendwie scheint in solchen Foren das nette miteinander garnicht mehr zu zählen. Deshalb ist es auch nicht wunderlich, dass sich viele hier aus den Foren zurückziehen die Ahnung haben. Aber nun ja solls halt so sein. Sollen se halt alle mit ihrem Halbwissen glänzen. Als toilettenlektüre kann man hier immer mal ein wenig mitlesen!


----------



## Desperados (16. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Du hast nen PC auf'm Klo ??  |bigeyes

Und auch heute hats einigermassen gebissen.
Um die 35 Barsche bis 30cm  und ein grad so maßiger Zander.
Dabei wollt ich's heute wirklich wissen und bin von Schengen nach Wasserbillig und zurück gefahren und einfach immer wieder mal stehn geblieben und etwas gefischt. Ausser in Wasserbillig und Schengen selbst, habe ich überall Fische gefangen. ÜBERALL, selbst mitten im Nirgendwo, wo ich sonst eigentlich nie stehen bleibe.


----------



## Eric1987 (16. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich mach moin mal nen spaßansitz auf karpfen...

nit direkt aufem klo aber daneben!

müssen nochmal was zusammen starten!


----------



## Desperados (16. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bin morgen auch wieder an der Mosel


----------



## Frettchen82 (16. August 2012)

Hätt ich nur eure Freizeit. Auf welchen Job muss ich umschulen?


----------



## labralehn (17. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, war gestern zwischen Schengen und Remich.
Grundeln auf Mais gefangen an der Feederrute. 

Sogar auf Festleimontage mit 6er Karpfenhaken und 15er Pellet. Die Grundeln dort ziehen sogar 80gr. Blei weg. 

Wechseln auf 20er Boillie, keine Grundel mehr.

Offshorehaken und eine abgeschlagene Grundel als Köder verwendet. 20gr. Birnenblei ans Ende angeknotet und die ganze Montage etwa in der Flussmitte ausgelegt.

Ein 50cm Wels hat sich die Grundel geschnappt.

Später kamen noch 2 Herren vom Zoll vorbei und hatten die Angelpapiere kontrolliert. Finde ich gut, das kontrolliert wird.


----------



## **bass** (17. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann haben sie sich wohl jetzt auch an den mais gewöhnt... hatte zweimal auf grund und mit stippe ansitz da liessen sie den mais und den weizen aber links liegen... frag mich ob sie den mais villeicht angreifen wenn er über den grund rollt... hat eigentlich schon jemand mit stippe in der ohnkurve geangelt wos gleich tief ist nach 5m. War am bach in ohnund hab keine grundeln dort gefangen obwohl dort nur 1,5m wasser auf 9m ist... mein freund konnte die letzten tage sehr gute rapfen und barsche sowie einige kleine welse fangen zwischen remerschen und schengen... nächste woche nehm ich die mosel auch wieder in angriff!


----------



## Frettchen82 (17. August 2012)

Also meine erfahrung ist das die grundeln an alles gehen. Hab mal mais und madem beim feedern mit styropor versehen. War dann ca 50 cm übrr grund. Und habe nur grundeln gehabt selbst nur mit styropor. Beim köfi stippen steigen die auch sehr hoch auf. Hab es am rand schon öfter gesehen.


----------



## labralehn (17. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was mir noch aufgefallen war, einige der Grundeln, welche ich mit Mais gefangen hatte, hatten Regenwürmer im Maul gehabt.
Das waren Grundeln mit Ü 20 cm Länge.

Sind Grundeln wirklich so gierig, dass sie auch noch fressen, wenn eigentlich schon nichts mehr reingeht?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (17. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien, 

ich habe sie mit Hanf gefangen bis ca. 70 cm über Grund, noch höher kam dann nix mehr, aber die Rotaugen waren halt auch nicht an den Platz zu binden....... Ist wirklich nicht einfach, an den Quälgeistern vorbei zu angeln.....
Ich hatte am Rhein mal eine von 18 cm, die hatte ne 10cm verschluckt (der Schwanz guckte noch aus dem Maul), und hat sich dann noch meinen 8er Feederhaken mit ca. 10 Maden reingewürgt, soviel zum Thema Verfressenheit........

tight lines
Tom


----------



## **bass** (17. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier dann noch ein paar fische von dummschwätzern

alles sauer rosport... und meine kapitalste grundel auf blattpilker

mit den plagegeistern wundert mich schon dass sie so hoch steigen normalerweise ab 30cm über grund bin ich ruhig mit denen... natürlich wenn die rotaugen nicht da sind kann man auch keine fangen dann steigen natürlich nur die überaus schönen grundeln drauf ein...


----------



## CHQ (17. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich weiss nur eins,dass egal mit wem ich rede,leute die regelmässig am wasser sind und hier die berichte der letzten monate lese,keiner grossartig fängt...biss auf ein paar leute,die immer egal mit was und auf was sie angeln fische fangen........fotos hab ich und viele andere auch,von jahren,wo die fische gut gebissen haben....hier ist es wie in anderen foren auch,die einen fangen wie wild und die anderen sind zu blöd oder sind ehrlich..und wenn man dann was dagegen schreibt,ist die hölle los.......mir wird das ganze hier zu blöd und desshalb melde ich mich jetzt ab..
ps lest selbst mal was ihr die letzte zeit geschrieben habt:ihr wiedersprecht euch ja selbst..


----------



## Frettchen82 (17. August 2012)

Ja die diskussion lebt schon auf. Aber dadür nennt es sich ha Forum und nicht Blog oder so.


----------



## **bass** (20. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@chq

ok. bis dann!


----------



## Passion-Angling (20. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Leute vom Board wollte mich nur mal kurz vorstellen: 
Ich bin der Max, 15 und liebe mein Hobby, das Angeln

Nun habe ich auch sofort eine Frage und zwar wo man hier in Luxemburg noch auf Karpfen angeln kommt, würde mich auch überreden lassen hier vorne ins Frankreich oder Belgien zu reisen,  wäre echt dankbar wenn ihr ein paar Stellen kennen würdet 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Eric1987 (20. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

einfach füttern an der mosel über 1-2 wochen dann fängste deine karpfen!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (20. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien !

Zitat : @chq

          ok. bis dann!

:q:vik:#h#h#h

tight lines
Tom


----------



## **bass** (21. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gestern in schengen 22-23h vier hammerbisse nix hängen geblieben alles auf no-action 13 cm leider auf der fast gegenüber liegenden seite, anhieb wollte einfach nicht durch... aber keine ahnung was es sein sollte...  naja auf ein neues! villeicht heute abend!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (21. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien,

good luck !!! #6

tight lines
Tom


----------



## bflow (22. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute 

lange rede kurzer Sinn, hier ein paar Fotos


----------



## **bass** (22. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri zum ersten metervieh! für mich leider gestern ohne biss abgelaufen... selbe stelle selbe zeit...


----------



## bflow (22. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Merci bass! 

Es gab gleich 2 zum auftakt, 1m und 1,05m, beide bissen auf rotauge an einer posenmontage!! Und für die fangstelle sag ich nochmal
Merci bass! 

Wirst du die nächsten tage wieder in der schengen sein? Brauch nämlich köfis und werde mir die dort schnappen, vllt sieht man sich ja!!

Mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (23. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

weis ich noch nicht wann und wie ich zeit bekomme... heute hatten sie dort die schleuse geschlossen so dass das wasser stand. konnte enorme nasenschwärme beobachten sowie rapfen und döbel und sogar kleinere karpfen.... konnte wieder nix am abend fangen bis auf einen untermassigen zander...


----------



## Taylor87 (26. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,

Ich war letzte Woche 3 mal in Schengen Angeln aber hatte nur Grundeln und 3 Barsche gefangen... wollte eigendlich auf Zander fischen. aber da ich noch nie an der Mosel gefischt habe und auch auf Raubfische allgemein noch nie gefischt habe (außer Forellen am Weiher) denke ich is das noch ok. muss erst ma die gegend begutachten. ich denke ich werde mich heute mal in richtung wasserbillig bewegen.


----------



## **bass** (27. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, heute jemand auf wels unterwegs wollte heute abend mein glück versuchen, hab noch ein paar riesenwürmer und spinnzeugs sowieso!

einfach mal melden gerne per pn


----------



## Ronacts (27. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo an alle…
Bin auch mal wieder hier und war letzte Woche auch mal wieder auf einen Ansitz Abends an der Mosel.
Ich habe gefühlte 100 Grundeln etwa 15 Barsche bis 25 cm an der Spinne und etwa 30 Rotaugen bis 25 cm an der Feeder gefangen. Also es war auf jeden Fall ein kurzweiliger Nachmittag/Abend .
Ansonsten an alle ein dickes Petri die erfolgreich sind.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## **bass** (27. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, ronacts!

lange her aber wie man sieht sind ja noch genug fiche drin ; )))) verräts du welchen abschnitt?

bis dann mike


----------



## Eric1987 (27. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war heute ach mal wieder köfis für den nächsten welsansitz stippen...

naja keine grundel dafür 3 brassen 15 rotaugen und 2 schöne schuppenkarpfen und anderer kleinscheiß


----------



## **bass** (27. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also top köfis also! gib mir mal ein paar ab! ;-) so, bin jetzt angeln!


----------



## Eric1987 (27. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

leider waren nur 5 der rotaugen groß genug für wels


----------



## **bass** (28. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nimm die karpfen! ; )

gestern dann mein versuch war bisschen naja... auf 17cm welstwister einen knapp 60 zander, einen biss verpasst, danach mit zander gummi dann einen kleinen 90 wels...

die regel? es gibt keine


----------



## Eric1987 (28. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

komm grad wieder vom köfistippen

55er aal und nen richtig schöner spiegler

dazu wieder einiges an brassen und rotaugen für den wels!


----------



## Frettchen82 (29. August 2012)

Jung was köfis


----------



## Eric1987 (29. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der aal und spiegler schwimmen wieder die waren doch ein wenig zu groß


----------



## Ronacts (30. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So wenn das Wetter mitspielt ziehe ich heute auch nochmal los....


----------



## labralehn (30. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> leider waren nur 5 der rotaugen groß genug für wels



Hallo Eric,
welche Grösse bei Rotaugen nimmst du für einen Wels?
Köderst Du diese im Ganzen an oder ohne Kopf?

Würde mich interessieren, da ich mit Rotaugen bisher keinen Erfolg hatte auf Wels nur mit Grundeln.

Gruß Tino


----------



## Eric1987 (30. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

am besten 25+

komplett so wie se sind!

war gestern nochmal...

naja irgendwie haben wir jetzt alles gefangen was es gibt!

gerstern ging ne schleie karausche und wieder nen haufen brassen...


leider musste ich aber mit ansehen wie ein 60er zander gefangen wurde dannmal schön in die steinpackung gelegt wurde dann ein bischen im dreck rumspringen lassen nach glaube ich 5 min gezappel wurde er dann endlich abgeschlagen bzw er bewegte sich nicht mehr...

so leuten wurde ich am liebsten...
es geht ja nicht darum das der zander mitgeholt wurde. sondern wie mit diesem tier umgegangen wird!


----------



## Taylor87 (30. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mit solchen leuten müsste man ebenfalls so verfahren...Hoden zwichen 2 Backsteine und zappeln lassen...

so werd jetzt mal richtung mosel fahren und schauen ob ich heut mal glück habe.


----------



## **bass** (31. August 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, 

war die letzten drei tage auch ein paar stunden mit kunstköder los... war aber nicht wirklich gut gerade mal 6 barsche ein rapfen aber trotzdem noch nen schönen hecht 73er gefangen, dieser hat sich dann auch mit nem schnitt in meinem finger bedankt...
morgen geht's mal wieder mit dem boot raus, mal schauen was dann läuft!


----------



## marcimark11 (1. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo.
Ich war heute zum ersten Mal bei Stadtbredimus.
Beangelt Ihr in Stadtbredimus die Außenkurve oder die Innenseite. Außen kommt man nur bis zur Mauer so wie ich das gesehen habe. Außerdem ist viel Kraut im Wasser.....
Gruss Marco


----------



## labralehn (1. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich habe mich entschlossen dieses WE mal wieder ins Saarland zu fahren. Heute war ich an der Mosel, zwischen Schengen und Remich. Gefangen habe ich einen Wels. Später ging leider nix mehr, da jemand seinen Jetski ausgiebig testen musste.


----------



## Balam0r (2. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Back for Good :vik:

Grade in Lübeck unterwegs wegen Meisterprüfung... So ganz lässt mich das Anglerboard aber nciht los 

marcimark11: War auch schonmal da in der Kurve und kann das nur bestätigen - Treppe runter und ein Ansitzplatz erreichbar, war leider auch mit Müll beladen als ich da war :/

An der Mauer entlang ist zuviel Gedöns... Und kraut im Wasser. Naja.

War im Urlaub an der Nordsee angeln - auch schön, aber anderes Thema 

Beste Grüße!!


----------



## Eric1987 (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gehört in jeden gut sortierten angelkoffer

http://www2.westfalia.de/shops/gart...urchforsten_auslichten_unkrautbekaempfung.htm


----------



## tsesar (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> gehört in jeden gut sortierten angelkoffer
> 
> http://www2.westfalia.de/shops/gart...urchforsten_auslichten_unkrautbekaempfung.htm


 

Naja, mir gefällts nicht wenn an manchen Stellen die ganze Ufervegetation entfernt wurde (womit wohl), und stattdessen dort eine Grillstelle angelegt wurde und leere Bierflaschen rumliegen (so gesehen gestern Abend an der Sauer unterhalb Rosport; Ende Juli war der Platz noch Natur pur). Eigentlich sollten Angler die natürliche Vegetation respektieren.


----------



## n1c0 (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tsesar schrieb:


> Naja, mir gefällts nicht wenn an manchen Stellen die ganze Ufervegetation entfernt wurde (womit wohl), und stattdessen dort eine Grillstelle angelegt wurde und leere Bierflaschen rumliegen (so gesehen gestern Abend an der Sauer unterhalb Rosport; Ende Juli war der Platz noch Natur pur). Eigentlich sollten Angler die natürliche Vegetation respektieren.


Sehe ich auch so! Wer den Deutschen Angelschein gemacht hat, der weiß dass das Roden des Angelplatzes unterlassen werden sollte und mMn. auch verboten gehört. Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn man mal 2-3 Brennessel umknickt aber muss gleich mit der Machete alles platt gemacht werden... |kopfkrat


----------



## marcimark11 (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo.
Ich war mit der Spinnrute und Gummifisch unterwegs. Da würde ich ja mehr Zeit mit der Machete verbringen wie mit der Rute.
Das mit dem Müll gebe ich euch voll recht. Es ist echt traurig was manche "Kollegen" so alles am Wasser entsorgen. Da zweifelt man manchmal wirklich an dem Menschenverstand..............
Gruss Marcimark

PS: Wenn noch jemand eine gute Stelle an der Mosel für Zander kennt?


----------



## Eric1987 (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



marcimark11 schrieb:


> PS: Wenn noch jemand eine gute Stelle an der Mosel für Zander kennt?



würde mich auch interessieren, mein gefrierschrank ist nämlich leer!
eine machete ist super nicht nur um den weg frei zu machen sondern um richtig große fische zu entschuppen und sie auszunehmen.


----------



## Desperados (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren, mein gefrierschrank ist nämlich leer!
> eine machete ist super nicht nur um den weg frei zu machen sondern um richtig große fische zu entschuppen und sie auszunehmen.


 
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|splat2:


----------



## Eric1987 (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die rechts oder die linkskurve?


----------



## Eric1987 (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|splat2:




|good:


----------



## Eric1987 (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



marcimark11 schrieb:


> Es heißt doch die Kurve hinter der Schleuse wäre gut...............




      #q#c|kopfkrat


----------



## marcimark11 (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> #q#c|kopfkrat



Erkläre mir mal bitte was es da nicht zu verstehen gibt.


----------



## Eric1987 (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|sagnix#h|schlaf:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (3. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *marcimark11* 

 
_Es heißt doch die Kurve hinter der Schleuse wäre gut............... 

im Prinzip schon ....|supergri |bla:|bla:;+|kopfkrat#d

tight lines 
Tom
_


----------



## Taylor87 (13. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War heute mal wieder in remich unterwegs 6 Barsche...kein riesiger erfolg aber wenigstens etwas .


----------



## chris87 (14. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs,

war einer von euch in letzter zeit zwischen Machtum und Ahn mit der Feeder unterwegs und kann mir sagen,wie es dort mit den Grundeln aussieht? War das letzte mal Ende Juni dort, da gab es noch keine Probleme, obwohl ich nur mit Maden gefischt habe..
Merci!


----------



## labralehn (17. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chris87 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> war einer von euch in letzter zeit zwischen Machtum und Ahn mit der  Feeder unterwegs und kann mir sagen,wie es dort mit den Grundeln  aussieht? War das letzte mal Ende Juni dort, da gab es noch keine  Probleme, obwohl ich nur mit Maden gefischt habe..
> Merci!



Hallo Chris,

bei Machtum war ich vor einigen Wochen, da fing ich schon Grundeln, die Grundeln sind sogar schon bis Schengen vorgedrungen. 1m über Grund sollte keine Grundel mehr beissen. Bzw. suche Dir Stellen die keine Steine haben.
Die Grundeln suchen nur Stellen, an denen sie sich mit Ihrer "Saugscheibe" festheften können, oder wo sie sich zwischen Steinen verstecken können.

Gruß Tino


----------



## **bass** (18. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ohn sind die grundeln leider wieder aufgetaucht... einziger tip den ich dir geben kann ist dass sobald es dunkel wird mit kopfrute und knicklicht du dort im moment sehr gut raotaugen und kleinere brassen fangen kannst... ansonsten geh nach schengen und angel vor dem kraut, bzw. wasserbillig...

hatte ein paar schöne fische die letzten tage aber auch keine massenfänge... habs so langsam aber raus mit den barschen ; )
die zander erwachwen auch so langsam ; )

baggersee leider sehr enttäuschend hab in 15 jahren dort noch nie so wenig gefangen wie letztes wochenende, die haben wohl irgendwas dort reingeschüttet, wasser ist trüber als die mosel und wasserpflanzen findet mann fast nicht mehr... gut für wobbler schlecht für hechte... werd noch einen versuch starten ansonsten werd ich wohl abwarten dass er wieder klarer wird, lediglich der alljährige schleienansitz wird noch gemacht ; )


----------



## bflow (19. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo leute

hatte heute eine überraschung beim köfi stippen! eine 50er Schleie!

mfg flo


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (19. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri zu der schönen Schleie !!!:k:k:k

tight lines
Tom


----------



## **bass** (20. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri schöner fisch!


----------



## potta0001986 (20. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Eine wirklich tolle Schleie:k Petri


----------



## Eric1987 (21. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

guter köfi!


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

super köfi, angeboten auf 2 meter in 5m tiefe  der kann ja nur max. 30min ohne biss verbleiben ; )


----------



## labralehn (22. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hm, da wo es nach 2m 5m tief wird, darf man da offiziell Angeln?


----------



## Desperados (22. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

?????


----------



## Eric1987 (24. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> ?????





|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## potta0001986 (24. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen,
bräuchte mal wieder eure Hilfe|supergri
Ein Kumpel von mir (Gelegenheitsangler) hat mir gestern ne SMS geschrieben ob ich keine Lust hätte mit ihm ein bisschen stippen zu gehen um uns ne kleine "Friture" zusammenzufangen. Da dies überhaupt nicht meine Angelei ist frag ich hier mal nach ob ihr mir vieleicht ein paar Stellen vorschlagen könnt(oder eine) Gerne auch per PN. 
War am Samstag ne Runde um Remerschen gelaufen und konnte einen kleinen Barsch, um die 20 cm und einen knapp massigen oder untermassigen Hecht fangen. Muss aber sagen das es sehr zäh verlief. Kumpel von mir hatte keinen einzigen Biss!
Ich bedanke mich im Voraus.
Potta


----------



## Eric1987 (24. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Friture!

da denke ich mal das das am besten geht zwischen wasserbillig und schengen!

da findet man überall grundeln.

sollen sehr lecker sein!

gruß


----------



## Desperados (24. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> Friture!
> 
> da denke ich mal das das am besten geht *zwischen wasserbillig und schengen!*
> 
> ...


 
@Eric, bitte keine genauen Hotspots verraten. Anstatt "zwischen wasserbillig und schengen" hätte "zwischen 49°42'47.60"N   6°30'21.48"E  und  49°28'4.35"N   6°21'57.31"E " auch gereicht


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (24. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ob das jetzt so gut ist, hier die Hot Spot`s zu verraten ....|rolleyes|rolleyes
Wirst schon sehen, in 3 Wochen fängst du da nicht eine Grundel mehr !!! :g

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Balam0r (25. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin!

Ich hätte da auch eine Grundel HotSpot zu melden:
Mosel zwischen Schengen und Wasserbillig!!!:m



Was anderes:
Feederansitz Grevenmacher am Wochenende: Einiges an Rotaugen, eine Brasse und um die 30 Grundeln.


----------



## Eric1987 (25. September 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> @Eric, bitte keine genauen Hotspots verraten. Anstatt "zwischen wasserbillig und schengen" hätte "zwischen 49°42'47.60"N   6°30'21.48"E  und  49°28'4.35"N   6°21'57.31"E " auch gereicht




sry wird nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## Balam0r (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey!

Weil meine Spinnrute grade in Reparatur ist (Eine SPRO, nach 4 Wochen hat sich da der Korkgriff gelöst) hab ich mich ein wenig mit der Feederangelei beschäftigt.

Jetzt meine Frage: Gibt es in diesem Trööt jemanden, der Lust auf einen gemeinsamen Ansitz zb bei Grevenmacher hat?
Alleine macht mir nur halb soviel Spaß - mir gehts beim Angeln auch um die Gesellschaft.

Also wer Lust auf sowas hat und mit nem Anfänger in dem Bereich mal einen Sonntag oder so an der Mosel sitzen will, bitte ich um eine PN 

Grüße!


----------



## Frettchen82 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lust ohje. Mehr als ich in 2 Wochen verfischen kann. Wo holt ihr nur immer eure Zeit her? Habt ihr alle keinen Job


----------



## labralehn (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ganz einfach:

8 h Arbeiten und dann angeln gehen.


----------



## Balam0r (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei mir gehts auch fast nur am Wochenende. Unter der Woche ist da auch selten was drin. 

Aber 5-6 Stunden kann man sehr viel schlechter investieren als am Fluss sitzen


----------



## **bass** (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

geht doch ; )
schleie beim dropshoten gute 50ger (mit bissverletzung, bestätigt wieder, dass ein köder nicht gross genug sein kann ; ) )
gestern dann nen 91er zander (3tes bild) 14er gummi voll weggehauen!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fettes Petri :m:m

tight lines
Tom


----------



## labralehn (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Heil, schöne Fische.
Und gute Aufnahmen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Balam0r (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri!

Der Barsch sieht auch gut aus!


----------



## Anglerstevie (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Bass

Geile Fische !!! 
Neidiiiich.......  ;-)

Mfg Steve


----------



## Anglerstevie (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey

Gestern kurzer Ausflug mit meinem Sohn an die Mosel. 

5 Rapfen konnten wir fangen. 
Zwichen 45 und 60 cm. 
Bin immer wieder begeistert wie Sie in die Rute donnern beim Anbiss. 
Fotos posten....  Wie geht das? 
Glaub kann ich noch nicht,  da ich Frischling hier bin. 
Oder? 

Mfg Steve


----------



## Desperados (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Doch doch jeder kann das 
einfach auf erweitert gehen und auf die Büroklammer klicken. 
Oder, so wie ich es mache, die Bilder bei *ih hochladen und den forumcode hier posten

Petri zu den Rapfen.

Falls du FB hast, www.facebook.com/fishinginluxembourg
Meine seite würde sich über Bilder freuen.


----------



## Anglerstevie (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe !!
Bin nicht weiter in Foren unterwegs und tu mich am Anfang sicher bissel schwer... :m

Aber hier mein Versuch ...
Mein Sohn mit seinem ersten Moselfisch ... 50cm hatte der Rapfen.
Der 2te war unser Grösster von 60cm.
(Nebenbei, das Netz ist gummiert und er lag höchstens 10s drin dann durfte er wieder in sein Element. Wir geben uns grösste Mühe alle unsere Fische schonenend zurück zu setzen !)

mfg

Steve

Anhang anzeigen 190796


Anhang anzeigen 190797


Anhang anzeigen 190798


----------



## Desperados (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Anglerstevie schrieb:


> Wir geben uns grösste Mühe alle unsere Fische schonenend zurück zu setzen !)


 

 Sehr schön, fettes Petri euch beiden :m
Man sieht sich bestimmt mal am Wasser


----------



## Anglerstevie (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hoff ich doch !!


----------



## Eric1987 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Anglerstevie schrieb:


> Wir geben uns grösste Mühe alle unsere Fische schonenend zurück zu setzen !)




dann evt mal die handschuhe ausziehen.
aber dennoch sehr schöne fische weiter so!


----------



## labralehn (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bitte keine Lappen, Handtücher oder gar Handschuhe verwenden, wenn ihr den Fisch wieder zurücksetzen wollt.
Dies beschädigt die Schleimhaut des Fisches und der Fisch kann dadurch eine Infektion der Haut bekommen. Dies könnte zum langsamen Tode des Fisches führen.

Bitte immer die Fische mit nassen Händen anfassen.
Oder noch besser noch im Wasser abhaken.

Aber bitte niemals so, wie auf den Fotos mit Handschuhen einen Fisch anfassen, es sein denn, der Fisch soll verwertet werden und ist abgeschlagen und versorgt worden. 

Versorgt worden heisst, nachdem der Fisch entsprechend betäubt wurde mit Herzstich oder Kehl/Kiemenschnitt ausbluten gelassen. 

Sollte der Fisch mitgenommen werden, den Haken bitte erst entfernen, nachdem der Fisch abgeschlagen und versorgt wurde.


----------



## Eric1987 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



labralehn schrieb:


> Bitte keine Lappen, Handtücher oder gar Handschuhe verwenden, wenn ihr den Fisch wieder zurücksetzen wollt.
> Dies beschädigt die Schleimhaut des Fisches und der Fisch kann dadurch eine Infektion der Haut bekommen. Dies könnte zum langsamen Tode des Fisches führen.
> 
> Bitte immer die Fische mit nassen Händen anfassen.
> ...


|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Anglerstevie (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die kleine Belehrung. 
Wir werden den Rat selbstverständlich befolgen. 

Mfg Steve


----------



## Desperados (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu, allerdings muss man den jungen auch mal lernen lassen.
Das wird schon werden.


----------



## blacksoul (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Desperados So siehts nämlich aus 

@all Deshalb schreibt man jemandem der solche grandiosen Vorsätze hat nicht in mehreren Posts das es nicht gut ist, sondern schickt dem guten Mann einfach eine PN . 

Er weiss nämlich schon bescheid und gelobt Besserung#6


----------



## Eric1987 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Rheinangler´86 schrieb:


> @ Desperados So siehts nämlich aus
> 
> @all Deshalb schreibt man jemandem der solche grandiosen Vorsätze hat nicht in mehreren Posts das es nicht gut ist, sondern schickt dem guten Mann einfach eine PN .
> 
> Er weiss nämlich schon bescheid und gelobt Besserung#6



ich liebe dich :l


----------



## Zanderkillerin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo alle zusammen. 
Ich hatte irgendwie noch nicht so viel Glück an der Mosel. Es will einfach nicht klappen?!  Hier sind ja soo viele süß Jungs |supergri  will den keiner von euch mal ne Runde mit mir fischen gehen??.
Keine Angst: C&R only und ich beiße nicht 
gruß Biene


----------



## Eric1987 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

glaube nicht, dass wir zwei zum angeln kommen würden.
habe ne schöne motorhaube!


----------



## Desperados (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tztztz. Eric eric, grosse Schnauze und am Wasser würde vor lauter Aufregung die Rute mit ins Wasser fliegen. ;-)
Wir (desperados. Eric. Rheinangler. Bass) sing recht häufig am Wasser unterwegs. Einfach hier nachfragen wer wo ist und einfach am Wasser dazu stellen.  Beissen tun wir alle übrigens auch nicht. (Auch wenn ich nicht so aussehe)


----------



## Eric1987 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

was kann ich dafür das die Rute so lang ist....


----------



## DerAndi (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So gestern endlich mal Fische in der Mosel gefangen hehe.

14 Barsche zw 28 und 39cm
1 Döbel mit 61cm
1 Zander 57cm

Dat is mehr als ich den Rest des Jahres zusammen dort gefangen habe hahahahahaha|kopfkrat


----------



## Desperados (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na also, geht doch. Beweisst ja aber doch das Fische da sind. Jetzt heisst es bloss noch die quote das ganze Jahr hoch zu halten


----------



## blacksoul (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Zanderkillerin

Du darfst aber nich immer deine Sachen bei den anderen Männern vergessen.


----------



## Desperados (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Rheinangler, sieh du lieber mal zu das du dein Material für achtzehnhundert griffbereit an der Mosel stehn hast ;-)


----------



## **bass** (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

so ihr schwätzer! ; ) jetzt darf ich wieder!!! ab heute geht's wieder los! also morgen erst mal die ganze mosel abklappern damit man wieder weiss was läuft (wasserbillig ist ja eh gleich durch)... 
@zanderkillerin wo bist du denn immer unterwegs, das würde die ganze sache erleichtern... eher untermosel (schengen) oder obermosel (wasserbillig)???

wollte ja mit dem boot morgen raus aber hab irgendwo meinen rücken in den letzten tagen in der hauptstadt verloren, wenn jemand am dienstag zeit hab werd da unterwegs sein (vermutlich zander oder ds barsche)...
einfach mal melden... schau heute abend mal rein...


----------



## Eric1987 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Rheinangler´86 schrieb:


> @Zanderkillerin
> 
> Du darfst aber nich immer deine Sachen bei den anderen Männern vergessen.



und zu fremden leuten ins auto steigen!


----------



## DerAndi (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Haha. Ja die Quote müsste steigen. Bei uns an der Saar fange ich bedeutend besser,Zwischen 16 Uhr und etwa halb 6 ging gar nix.... Da haben wir uns den Spaß gemacht und nen Grundelcontest gemacht :m
Hab endlich nen Gummi gefunden den die nicht mal zerfetzen haha. Ist eigentlich mein Bachforellenköder. Aber die Grundeln gingen gut drauf. Größte von mir war ne cm große Marmorgrundel. Schaute ja schon putzig aus. Natürlich der Hegene wegen mitgenommen und versorgt:q
Resultat des Zeitraums waren  Grundeln auf ner Strecke von etwa 10m


----------



## tsesar (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab gestern mit meiner neuen Stippe an der Mosel die erste Bekanntschaft mit den Grundeln gemacht...
Mit der genauen Artbestimmung hatte ich meine Schwierigkeiten:
die gefangenen Exemplare waren sehr unterschiedlich gefärbt (von fast schwarz über beige marmoriert zu senfgelb), aber ALLE hatten den scharzen Punkt in der Rückenflosse.
Waren also alle Schwarzmundgrundeln, oder können andere Arten ebenfalls den schwarzen Punkt haben?
Gibt es eine gute Website mit einer korrekten Bestimmung?


----------



## labralehn (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.luontoportti.com/suomi/de/kalat/schwarzmundgrundel
http://www.mainz.de/WGAPublisher/online/html/default/ekog-8l3jq7.de.html


----------



## tsesar (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



labralehn schrieb:


> http://www.luontoportti.com/suomi/de/kalat/schwarzmundgrundel
> http://www.mainz.de/WGAPublisher/online/html/default/ekog-8l3jq7.de.html


 
Danke, besonders die finnische Webseite ist sehr aufschlussreich betr. Schwarzmundgrundel; 
allerdings gibt es in der Mosel noch andere Arten, die es in Finnland nicht gibt.
Ausserdem sagt der deutsche Artikel ganz klar, dass die Schw. als einzige den schwarzen Punkt hat.
Also alles klar, ich hatte nur eine Art.
Trotzdem erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich die Farben waren.

Übrigens waren die Grundeln sehr lecker: fritiert und dann in süss-saure Sauce getaucht ... hmmm


----------



## Balam0r (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



> Und zum Abschluss noch ein schwacher Trost für alle Angler: Die Populationsökologie geht davon aus, dass sich neu eingewanderte Arten nach einer ersten Phase der Massenvermehrung auf einem deutlich niedrigeren Niveau etablieren.


 
Dann hoff ich mal dass die netten Populationsökologen Recht behalten.


----------



## **bass** (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na wie sieht's aus mit den räubern? 
die ersten tage der trübung waren nicht schlecht für die zander, jetzt wo es wieder klarer ist scheinen die hechte richtig hunger zu bekommen... konnte jetzt 3 innerhalb dieser woche fangen... bilder werden folgen

morgen mal wieder mit dem boot unterwegs mal schauen ob was mit fireball geht...


----------



## °BG° (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mit welcher Gummi größe gehen die zander momentan am besten??


----------



## °BG° (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach ja Rapfen beissen beim Hausboot in Wasserbillig.
Am Samstag beim Stippen ein Rotauge von 25 cm Dran ein Rapfen von bestimt 85 cm schnappte es sich und nach 3 Minuten Drill lies der Rapfen los und das schlimme dran das Rotauge hatte den Haken geschluckt und erst als der Rapfen sprang lies er auch los.


----------



## **bass** (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

im moment angel ich hauptsächlich 12-16cm hart am grund...


----------



## Desperados (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aktuell fische ich für Zander, grössen zwischen 8 und 20cm. Wobei zu bedenken gilt das grosse Köder nicht mehr grosse Zander bringen, dafür aber weniger kleine. Bei 20cm Ködern nutze ich am liebsten schlanke no-action shads.


----------



## °BG° (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok danke Gejigt oder gefalentzt ?? mit oder ohne stinger??
Und schlanke köder wie Fin-S Fisch oder etwas bauchigere köder wie Kopyto??


----------



## Desperados (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alles kann fangen. Kopytos nutze ich auf zander ansich nur bis 12cm. Die sind in der grösse nocht "recht" schlank.  Aktuell einer meiner lieblinge, der spro playboy in 8 und 12 cm. Der nories spoon tail in 4" und grösser kommt dann meist der fin-s zum Einsatz.  Die wedge-tails sind in der grösse auch noch recht schlank, allerdings ein Köder der bei mir recht durchwachsen fängt.  Auch immer gut ist der easy shiner von keitech. Kuck mal unter www.zesox.de da findest du auch eine rubrik gielfisch zander bei den Kunstködern. Da findest du ansich alles was aktuell brauchbar ist.


----------



## Desperados (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gejigt oder gefaulenzt ist wie ich finde geschmackssache.  Ich jige den Köder meist an, mache eine bis zwei kurbelumdrehungen und folge dem Köder dann mit der Rutenspitze zum Grund.  Folgst du dem Köder nicht, fällt er halt langsamer und weniger steil herrunter.


----------



## °BG° (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok dank ja ich bestelle meine köder sowiso immer bei zesox


----------



## Frettchen82 (27. Oktober 2012)

Sagt mal. Weiss jemand ob man auch am Wochenende irgendwo GG Scheine bekommt? Wollt morgen mal los und meiner ist schon wieder abgelaufen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tourist Info Wasserbillig ist bis Ende Oktober auch Samstag  Vormittag geöffnet ...... Wegen Sonntagsöffnung lieber mal anrufen ....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Frettchen82 (27. Oktober 2012)

Da ist sonntags keiner. Mhh... Gab es nicht mal ne tanke? Oder war das nur echternacher see?


----------



## Desperados (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nö gilt nur für den Echternacher See, Sonntags gibts da keine möglichkeit


----------



## **bass** (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

hier dann mal ein kurzer bericht...
waren um halb acht am wasser und gleich mal nen brückenpfeiler angesteuert, nach ner halben stunde haben wir es dann aufgegeben da nur grundeln sich am köder aufhängten... 
dann gings los mit vertikal angeln und jeder noch ne rute mit pose im wasser...
 problem war das boot irgendwie so zu steuern dass wir dann mit den ganzen ruten irgendwie fischen konnten, es war nämlich soviel luft dass das boot stromauf trieb trotz der eigentlich grossen strömung... 
dann ging es aber schlag auf schlag wir konnten so einiges an zandern fangen leider war es eher die masse statt klasse, alle so um 40cm... aber wenigstens stimmte die frequenz ; ) 
leider hatten wir wetterbedingt ne menge fehlbisse, und auch einige im drill verloren durch zb. zu grosse schnurbögen beim normalen jiggen... konnten 3 bisse auf pose verbuchen leider keinen angeschlagen bekommen... 
war aber glaub ich ein montage problem da wir min 25gr angelten mussten um den köder irgendwie zum grund zu bekommen, und wir nicht lange warten bis wir anschlagen... man hatte aber an den bissen richtig erkannt dass sie probleme mit dem recht grossen schwimmer hatten.
irgendwann haben wir dann auf die beiden ruten verzichtet und konnten konzentrierter jiggen und vertikal angeln. dies erbrachte dann auch die ersten barsche wobei ein richtig schöner barsch im drill verloren ging... aber alles in allem war es ein gelungener ausflug bis auf dass wir durch und durch gefroren waren...

fazit sie bissen alle! in min 5 meter wassertiefe, alle auf fireball mit rapfen und gejiggte hellgies, einige auf lange schlanke gummis... beissphasen gab es eigentlich keine, und die köder mussten braun sein komischer weise... villeicht haben sie sich ja schon auf grundeln eingeschossen


----------



## Anglerstevie (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Klasse, wenigstens wurde dir nicht langweilig.
ich bin die letzten 3 Tage als Schneider nach hause...

hab mit Gummis so zimlech Alles durch.
Zander kurz über Grund probiert an 2 Tagen....keinen Fisch gesehn.
am 3ten Tag kurz mal auf Rapfenjagd, doch denen ist wohl schon kalt. Auch hier kein Fisch !!#c

naja .... 

Ist eh gleich Pause


----------



## Desperados (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Anglerstevie schrieb:


> Ist eh gleich Pause


 

??? Geht doch erst los ???


----------



## **bass** (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie pause??? geht ja gar nicht jetzt wo die dickeren regelmässiger beissen...#c:m

hier dann ein bild von dem guten hecht... war ein geiler kampf.
kam aber schlimmer kräftiger anhieb und gleich bei der flucht dachte ich an ein monster hecht, nachdem die rolle halb lehr war und nach zehn minuten noch immer kräftige kopfschläge zu spüren waren dachte ich dann an nen richtig guten wels... irgendwann als der arm schon fast abgefallen war und ich den fisch dann mal in augenreichweite hatte sah ich ne breite braune flanke unter der oberfläche und dachte wieder lass es nen meter hecht sein, doch es kam anders es stellte sich heraus dass es ein dicker karpfen war den ich an der schwanzflosse gehakt hatte... aber war trotzdem ein übelst anstrengender und packender drill... |rolleyes


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wow !

Das grüne Patroullienboot sieht ja aus, als wäre es kurz vorm platzen ! |supergri Wieviel Grundeln waren da drin??

tight lines
Tom


----------



## tsesar (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heute bei Remerschen 56 Grundeln, und sonst gar nix ...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien !

Das ist bitter.... So Tage hatte ich auch schon , man muss sich halt ein wenig umstellen. Wie hast du gefischt ? Stange, Bolo, Feeder, welche Köder ??

tight lines
Tom


----------



## tsesar (2. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit Stippe, Made, Mais, Wurm;
zusätzlich mit Köfi (Grundel, was denn sonst);
daran wurde manchmal kräftig gezogen, aber es gab keinen richtigen Biss;
die Grundeln machten keinen Unterschied zwischen Made, Mais und Wurm; 
allerdings gab es mit Mais manche Fehlbisse, ich denke weil das Maiskorn etwas zu weich war; 
auf Wurm gab es die meisten Fehlbisse, wahrscheinlich weil die Grundeln den Wurm nicht ganz schluckten und den Haken einfach verpassten; 
am Ende noch eine halbe Stunde mit Wobbler auf Rapfen gespinnert, aber nix gefunden; es war eigentlich auch nicht die richtige Stelle für Rapfen...
trotz allem: fritierte Grundeln sind lecker, auch wenn ich mir eher einige Barsche gewünscht hätte


----------



## Eric1987 (4. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist doch perfekt gelaufen!


----------



## kostjagarnix (4. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kennt von euch jemand einen "carpodrom" in der Nähe? Luxemburg, Belgien grenznah und oder grenznah Frankreich?
Will mal feedern ohne Grundeln...Feeder am liebsten relativ fein, wodurch wohl bald wetterbedingt und wegen der Strömung in der Mosel Jahresbedingt eine Pause eingelegt werden muss......
In England gibt´s an jeder Ecke sogenannte "Pay Lakes" wo man nicht nur auf Karpfen, sondern auch Brassen und Rotaugen beangeln kann. Guck mir immer neidisch die ganzen Videos zum Method usw. von Ringer, Sonunbaits usw. an. Alle Englischen Anglergrößen sind an den schönsten Gewässern bei Youtube zu finden.....


----------



## °BG° (5. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In peiting gibts einen


----------



## °BG° (5. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach ja wollt ihr Barsch und Zander da dan Bietet die grundeln am Texas oder Carolina Rig an


----------



## °BG° (5. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tsesar schrieb:


> Heute bei Remerschen 56 Grundeln, und sonst gar nix ...


stel die pose 15 bis 20 cm über grund beim feedern häng ein kleies stück seropor an den haken klapt aber nicht so gut wie mit der pose aber dan fängst du rotaugen und nur selten Grundeln aber bei Karpfen Brassen und Barben hab ich noch keine lösung.


----------



## **bass** (6. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, 

es gibt ein carpodrom in sentzich liegt etwa 15km neben schengen glaub da darfst du aber nur mit kopfrute, schonhaken usw...

war am samstag los lief super!!! ertse stelle konnte ich leider nur etwa 2,5 stunden befischen danach war die luft einfach zu krass hatte manche barsche auf dropshot wo ich den biss nicht mal bemerkte, 2 stelle war ruhiger und gut befischbar! alles in allem etwa 250-300 barsche, 3 hechte über 70, 6 kleine zander, 3 dicke rapfen, 2 brassen und ein rotauge...

der beste tag dieses jahr! 

gestern 1m hochwasser schöne trübe suppe aber zu dritt nur einen biss und das war ein hecht...


----------



## kostjagarnix (7. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



°BG° schrieb:


> In peiting gibts einen



gibts da eine Adresse? kann hierzu nix googeln....

sentzich wäre wohl nichts für mich, da ich auf jedenfall feedern möchte... habe da eine neue leichte rute, die unbedingt ans wasser will... mosel ist zur zeit nix dafür...
aber dort gibts wohl einige schöne Anlagen. Bin dort mal vorbeigefahren und habe Tränen in die Augen bekommen  War auf dem Wg zu einem Hegefischen in Cattenom...
Kennt sich dort jemand aus?


----------



## °BG° (7. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



kostjagarnix schrieb:


> gibts da eine Adresse? kann hierzu nix googeln....
> 
> sentzich wäre wohl nichts für mich, da ich auf jedenfall feedern möchte... habe da eine neue leichte rute, die unbedingt ans wasser will... mosel ist zur zeit nix dafür...
> aber dort gibts wohl einige schöne Anlagen. Bin dort mal vorbeigefahren und habe Tränen in die Augen bekommen  War auf dem Wg zu einem Hegefischen in Cattenom...
> Kennt sich dort jemand aus?


Nee in Cattenom war ich noch nicht geh aber demnäckst mal dahin dan weiß ich mehr.


----------



## °BG° (7. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Bass wo agelst du immer?? über Grevenmacher oder unter??


----------



## Desperados (7. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hegefischen in Cattenom ? das nennt man Wettfischen ;-)


----------



## kostjagarnix (7. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gibt doch kein Wettfischen....


----------



## kostjagarnix (7. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

finde nix zu peiting..
hast du hier eventuell mehr infos?
Merci


----------



## Desperados (7. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gibt nur in Deutschland keine Wettfischen.
In Frankreich Luxemburg etc darfste da ganz legal teilnehmen. Es also auch zugeben


----------



## blacksoul (8. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass Dickes Petri, da hats wohl geknallt am WE  übrigens auch ein schöner Moselpike


----------



## **bass** (8. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo war gut! ; ) jetzt die tage eher ruhiger nur ein paar kleine zander... aber normal bei der trübung... wenn's jetzt wieder klarer wird gibt's wieder barsche...

gestern am baggersee 5 fehlbisse 2 schöne hechte im drill verloren... mein freund konnte 3 kleine und zwei richtig fette hechte fangen... war wohl nicht mein tag ; )

angeln eher unterhalb grevenmacher ; )  und ein bisschen oberhalb ; )aber nur weil es weiter weg für mich ist...


----------



## mike.willes (8. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> es gibt ein carpodrom in sentzich liegt etwa 15km neben schengen glaub da darfst du aber nur mit kopfrute, schonhaken usw...
> 
> ...



Hallo Bass, bei 2 Minuten je Wurf und Drill macht das 30 Barsche die Stunde oder 300 Barsche in 10 Stunden ohne die andern Fische. Das scheint mir mehr als phantastisch ....


----------



## Desperados (8. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Rechne mit 1-2 Barschen pro Minute wenn's läuft. Kenn die Plätze selbst und wenn sie da sind und beissen fängt man auch zu zweit, dritt oder viert, jeder soviel Fisch. wie kommst du auf 2 Minuten pro Wurf ? Das ist ja ewig lang. die Brauch ich nicht mal beim Jiggen und Würfen auf volle Distanz.


----------



## Eric1987 (8. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



mike.willes schrieb:


> Hallo Bass, bei 2 Minuten je Wurf und Drill macht das 30 Barsche die Stunde oder 300 Barsche in 10 Stunden ohne die andern Fische. Das scheint mir mehr als phantastisch ....



naja schon mal einen mehr den mir nit mitholen wa?^^


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (8. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien!

Bin nun wirklich kein Profi, was das KuKö-Fischen angeht, aber die Zahlen sind absolut realistisch !
Hab auch schon ne Stelle gehabt, wo ich in einer Stunde über 50 Barsche hatte mit Bleikopfspinner, und das ohne ausgefeilte Köderführung, einfach werfen und reinkurbeln..... fast jeder Wurf ein Barsch !
Verstehe auch nicht, was dieses ständige anzweifeln soll, nicht jeder Angler, der gut fängt, ist ein Aufschneider !
Genauso hatte ich beim Stippen an der Mosel schon Tage, wo kaum Weißfisch ging, an anderen wäre mir nach 4-5 Stunden der Setzkescher geplatzt, wenn ich nicht zwischendurch geleert hätte !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Frettchen82 (9. November 2012)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Moien!
> 
> Bin nun wirklich kein Profi, was das KuKö-Fischen angeht, aber die Zahlen sind absolut realistisch !
> Hab auch schon ne Stelle gehabt, wo ich in einer Stunde über 50 Barsche hatte mit Bleikopfspinner, und das ohne ausgefeilte Köderführung, einfach werfen und reinkurbeln..... fast jeder Wurf ein Barsch !
> ...



Genau so sieht es aus. Ist mir nur seit 15 Jahren schon nicht mehr passiert, also so ne mega strecke. Aber hab ja such keine Zeit.


----------



## °BG° (9. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> jo war gut! ; ) jetzt die tage eher ruhiger nur ein paar kleine zander... aber normal bei der trübung... wenn's jetzt wieder klarer wird gibt's wieder barsche...
> 
> gestern am baggersee 5 fehlbisse 2 schöne hechte im drill verloren... mein freund konnte 3 kleine und zwei richtig fette hechte fangen... war wohl nicht mein tag ; )
> 
> angeln eher unterhalb grevenmacher ; )  und ein bisschen oberhalb ; )aber nur weil es weiter weg für mich ist...


ok danke mit was fängst du die Hechte immer??


----------



## Anglerstevie (9. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Mein Sohn und ich waren auch die Tage an der Mosel unterwegs.

Wir konnten 2 kleinere Hechte ( um die 60cm) fangen.
Der Bestand scheint sich ein wenig zu erholen.....,
wär ja Klasse !!!

Tags darauf am Baggerweiher konnte wir auch noch einen kleineren Hecht fangen und ein Grossen haben wir leider verloren... SCH.....

Beim Gummifischen über Grund haben wir sogar einen Karpfen und einen Brassen am Körper gehackt... an einer 30gr Rute auch ein kleines Abenteuer ....

Barsche gingen bei uns gar net...( neidicher Blick @ Bass ;-) ) 
Aber wir sind ja noch jung und unerfahren 

Frage an die Experten hier ...
Lohnt es sich um diese Zeit noch mal gezielt auf Rapfen zu angeln ?

Morgen geht es nochmal ans Wasser ... und dann gibt es aber endgültig bissel Pause ..

Petri euch Allen


----------



## **bass** (9. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

moien,

hmm also 2 barsche pro min. ist kein problem sogar mehr... da ich also von 7h00 morgens bis 19h abends geangelt hab dürfte es mit deiner rechnung aufgehen... werd jetzt nicht den platz verraten aber min. einer weis wo es ist und der kann mit sicherheit behaupten dass dies absolut noch kein rekord ist nicht für ihn und nicht für mich! ; )

hechte fing ich die meisten auf gufis, auffallend war höchstens dass ich villeicht mehr auf neongelb gefangen habe...

wenn sie am rauben waren fing ich sie aber eher gezielt mit slider und flachlaufenden weissen wobblern, sowie muddsucker von illex... war aber eher ne geschmackssache meiner seite...

mit sehr leicht bebleiten gummis wird man aber erfolg haben, wenn man sich auf hecht verdächtige plätze konzentriert... die erfahrung zeigt mir aber dass sie eigentlich überall anzutreffen sind, man muss halt auf die zähne beissen und konsequent grosse köder im mittelwasser fischen auch wenn mal 4 stunden nichts läuft...
das ist eigentlich das schwierigste ; )  würd aber für nen gezielten hechtfang jetzt (an der mosel) eher zu den gufis tendieren


----------



## **bass** (9. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.s: rapfen musst du in der brühe schon wissen wo sie stehen... ich würds jetzt nicht machen...


----------



## Anglerstevie (10. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heute war nix.... 

Waren nur an den Baggerweiher,  da ich die Mosel nicht so gern 
beangle und bei der braunen Suppe im Moment... 
Ich kenne den Fluss nicht besonders gut und sie frisst mir nebenbei zuviel Gummifisch ;-)) 


Hechte,  nicht mal einen gespührt heute,  geschweige gesehn... 

Habe mich mal mit Drop Shot  beschäftigt danach. 
Barsche fingen  wir um die 20 damit ,  das wars dann schon...
"Meiner Meinung" nach,  ziemlich langweilige Geschichte das Drop Shot Angeln. 

Aber wems gefällt....  Wieso nicht


@ bass,   danke für die kleine Auskunft !


----------



## °BG° (10. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die °°SUPPE°° hatt mir heute 2 Zander und 5 Barsche Gebracht größte  Zander 63 cm (Danke Jungs für die Tipps(mein erster auf gummi) :m) und Größter Barsch 40 cm


----------



## Anglerstevie (10. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey , grosse Klasse !!

Petri zu den Fischen !!!!


----------



## °BG° (10. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Anglerstevie schrieb:


> Hey , grosse Klasse !!
> 
> Petri zu den Fischen !!!!


Danke)


----------



## Desperados (10. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@BG, Bist du der mit dem Schlammzander von heute Mittag ?


----------



## Anglerstevie (10. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@desperados, warst auch unterwegs ?


----------



## Desperados (10. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja  1 kleienr Zander und 8 mitt 30iger Barsch. hab heute aber mehr mit nem Kollegen diskutiert wie gefischt und wir haben um 14 uhr bereits aufgehört.
Heute wäre weitaus mehr machbar gewesen


----------



## Anglerstevie (10. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri! 

Streeeber!  ;-pp


----------



## °BG° (11. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> @BG, Bist du der mit dem Schlammzander von heute Mittag ?


ja der bin ich ^^ heute morgen auch schon 7 Barsche bis 35 cm


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Desperados
Wart Ihr das wieder die im strömenden Regen in der Merterter Hafeneinfahrt geankert haben?

Edit: Ach nee, kann nicht sein, das war gegene 16:00, dann wird es wohl bass gewesen sein.


----------



## Anglerstevie (11. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@BG, Petri !


----------



## donfisch (13. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
ich angels seit einigen Wochen an der mosel, meist untere Mosel  (Remich, Schengen,...). Bisher hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg, nicht mal ein Biss oder Nachläufer. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal paar Tipps geben wo gute Stellen sind für Zander, Barsch, Hecht, Rapfen und wie die momentan am besten zu beangeln sind. Hab bislang immer an Stillgewässern geangelt, Flussangeln ist neu für mich.


----------



## blacksoul (13. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo ....,

Das ist dein erster Post! Stellst dich nicht vor nicht mal am Ende deines Postes steht dein Name! Und die einzigste Frage die du stellst ist wo sind gute stellen?!#c

Hier sind genug Leute die viel Ahnung haben und auch sehr hilfsbereit sind und dir sagen könnten wie du vielleicht an die Sache richtig rangehst, aber erstens eher nicht ihre Spots in einem öffentlichen Forum preis geben, denn sonst gibt es an dem Spot nicht mehr oft Fisch und zweitens gehört es einwenig zum guten Ton wenigstens mal kurz zu sagen wer man überhaupt ist.

tight lines Dennis


----------



## **bass** (13. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm, vielströmung, viel regen scheiss wetter und dann doch noch auf dem boot? ja das war ich ;-) war aber ne richtige nullnummer nur mit dicken ködern geangelt 5 bisse 3 zander im drill verloren... zum ko...en... was solls! never give up! ;-) aber petri zu den fischen! paar hintergrundinfos  wären nett wenigstens auf den köder oder fùhrung bezogen nicht den platz verraten! wenn dann nur per pn!  ;-) am freitag versuch ich es wieder...


----------



## labralehn (14. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



donfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich angels seit einigen Wochen an der mosel, meist untere Mosel  (Remich, Schengen,...). Bisher hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg, nicht mal ein Biss oder Nachläufer. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal paar Tipps geben wo gute Stellen sind für Zander, Barsch, Hecht, Rapfen und wie die momentan am besten zu beangeln sind. Hab bislang immer an Stillgewässern geangelt, Flussangeln ist neu für mich.



Barsche fange ich meistens dort wo Boote liegen.
Mit der treibenden Pose und Wurm, einfach ans Boot treiben lassen. Hast du einen Barsch so erwischt, sind noch mehrere dort. Meistens fängt man auch Barsche in Steinpackungen in Ufernähe.

Du kannst auch Grundeln fangen und die etwas über Grund anbieten, damit fängst du auch Zander.
Hierbei aber die Schnur ganz locker lassen, so das der Zander keinen Widerstand spürt.
Den Anhieb würde beim Zander nicht sofort setzen, lieber warten bis er richtig an der Schnur zieht und Schnur nimmt.

Du kannst auch eine Grundel nehmen und die langsam eindrillen, da hast du evtl. einen Biss oder zumindest den ein oder anderen Nachläufer.

Such dir einfach einen schönen Angelplatz und probiere dort verschiedene Methoden aus, dadurch lernst du die Stellen kennen.


----------



## donfisch (14. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey vielen Dank. Werd das mal probieren.

Gruss Don


----------



## °BG° (16. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

am besten is auch eine grundel die du am Dracko oder fireball system ganz langsam mit veilen pausen über den grund zupfst


----------



## **bass** (16. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

könnte irgend jemand mir hier beschtätigen dass man mehr mit der hellbrauneren grundel fängt als mit den anderen? hat jemand diese beobachtung gemacht bzw. jetzt mal drauf achten und ein bisschen feedback geben?


----------



## labralehn (16. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hatte alle meine Welse dieses Jahr an der Mosel mit den dunklen Grundeln gefangen.
Die dunklen waren anscheinend männliche Grundeln im Laichkleid. Passt auch von der Jahreszeit (im August - September hatte ich die Welse erwischt.)


----------



## tsesar (18. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nach 208 Schwarzmundgrundeln in den letzten Wochen, gestern meine erste Kessler Grundel an der Obermosel.


----------



## °BG° (18. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heut etwas dünn beim JIGen auf Barsch 2 Stück aber die krönung ein 60er Hecht mein erster#6


----------



## °BG° (18. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tsesar schrieb:


> Nach 208 Schwarzmundgrundeln in den letzten Wochen, gestern meine erste Kessler Grundel an der Obermosel.


Hei hab mal ne frage ich hab ne Grundel ohne rückenflosse gefangen is das ne spetziele art oder einfach nur ne missbildung??


----------



## blacksoul (18. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sicherlich ne Missbildung oder Sie wurde schonmal von einem anderen Fisch oder Vogel verletzt. Soweit ich weiß gibts keine Grundeln ohne Rückenflosse.


----------



## °BG° (19. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nach verletzung sahs nicht aus


----------



## °BG° (26. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War jemand am wochenende angeln??


----------



## Anglerstevie (27. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Das Wochenende war sehr ruhig.
Ausser einem Karpfen, der sich am Gummifisch verirrt hatte, war nix.

Letzten Mittwoch und heute war etwas mehr los.

Die Barsche waren gut in Form.
Habe ein paar Fotos beigefügt.

Zander 2, was mich sehr froh stimmt.
Hatte mir als Ziel gesetzt noch dieses Jahr einen zu fangen..

Einen kleinen Hecht um 50cm war auch dabei.

Verwunderlich ist, wie oft man Karpfen hackt, die am Grund stehn. Da ist auch an der Rute dann was los ..|bla:

Man sieht sich ja vielleicht mal am Wasser ..

Grüsse

Steve


----------



## Anglerstevie (27. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

noch ein paar Bilder ...


----------



## **bass** (27. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey leute,

bei mir auch eher durchwachsen im moment, fang nicht unbedingt viele fische dafür aber kapitale, alleine gestern 6 barsche ü 40cm, mein bruder hat die ü 40ger auch gepachtet die letzten tage ; ) ein paar hechte waren auch dabei die mittlerweile richtig schön fett sind und durch den erhöhten sauerstoffgehalt auch schöne kämpfe bieten... zander sehr schwierig an einem nachmittag mal 6 massige erwischt ansonsten nur vereinzelt mal einen fisch oder auch gar keinen... weis nicht ob es bei euch auch so ist aber die bisse sind fast nicht erkennbar bekam ich auch von anderen anglern (mit gufi) bestätigt... diese fingen am samsteg sogar 2 welse wo sie den biss nicht mal bemerkten...

aber egal wie, die zeit der kapitalen ist in vollem gange!!! ; )


----------



## labralehn (27. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Steve,
schöne Fische hast Du da geangelt. Petri Heil.

Ich werde erst wieder 2013 an die Mosel zum Angeln kommen.
Dann gehts wieder auf Wels.

Zur Zeit angel ich gar nicht. Vielleicht noch einmal im Dezember am Neckar auf Zander oder Barsch.

Wünsche allen die eifrig angeln, tolle Fänge und ein einigermassen angenehmes Wetter.


----------



## °BG° (27. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*




	

		
			
		

		
	
 50 cm gefangen auf MADE von einem freund 2 Kilo 500 gramm


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fettes Petri an alle zu den wirklich geilen Barschen !!!:m:m

Werds wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffen, an die Mosel zu kommen..... Tut mir nen Gefallen und macht sie mir nicht alle hakenscheu, will nächstes Jahr auch noch ein paar dicke fangen !!!|rolleyes|rolleyes  Ach so, die Betonung liegt auf fangen, nicht auf verwerten ......#h

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Frettchen82 (28. November 2012)

Von mir aus darfst du auch ein paar verwerten.


----------



## °BG° (28. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Fettes Petri an alle zu den wirklich geilen Barschen !!!:m:m
> 
> Werds wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffen, an die Mosel zu kommen..... Tut mir nen Gefallen und macht sie mir nicht alle hakenscheu, will nächstes Jahr auch noch ein paar dicke fangen !!!|rolleyes|rolleyes  Ach so, die Betonung liegt auf fangen, nicht auf verwerten ......#h
> 
> ...


Hacken scheu sind se net hab einen am selben tag 2 mal gefangen hatte ne verletzung an der seite


----------



## **bass** (28. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

willkommen im club der ü50ger! ; )

für die, dies interressiert! der frank (fishing world) in bettembourg hat ne aktion am wochenende wo's sehr interressante preise auf's material gibt 20-40%... sowohl ruten ,wie köder, geflochtene...

morgen kann ich dann auch wieder mal los ; ) glaub versuch's nochmal auf den meter hecht...!


----------



## Anglerstevie (28. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey

Danke Labralehn und Cyprinusbarbus fürs Petri ! Nett von euch.

Man sieht sich ja vielleicht mal am Wasser ?!

Zu den Bissen,... ich finde sie eigentlich hart und das Gummi ist bei allen ganz inhalliert gewesen. Dabei sind die Köder auch nicht die Kleinsten.

Grüsse

Steve


----------



## **bass** (28. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm, harte bisse bekomm ich natürlich auch aber meiner meinung nach ein zander der hart beisst würd eh fast alles nehmen es sind aber die anderen die mich eigentlich mehr interressieren... so konnte ich letztens zwei zander nur fangen weil ich nach ein paar fehlbissen einen angst drilling montiert hatte welche den dann nur noch sehr spitz im maul hängen hatten, dabei waren dies auch nur sehr schmale 12cm köder... was nennst du grössere köder? gross ist für mich ab 14cm (für zander)


----------



## Anglerstevie (28. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Meine Köder sind in der Regel im Moment um 12cm und auch schmal, wenn ich auf Zander und Barsch aus bin.  
"Gross" für mich zwichen 12 und 14 cm.
Es geht sicher auch grösser auf Zander. Aber ich wollte erst überhaupt mal welche fangen und deshalb diese Grössenwahl.
Ich hatte die letzten Tage auch nicht das Gefühl dass ich viele Fehlbisse gehabt habe.
Was mich aber ein bissel irritiert hat, die 3 - 4  Fehlbisse habe ich mit braunen Köder gehabt, während Gummi mit naturfarbe immer komplett weggehauen wurde. Eventuell der Angeldruck mit brauner Farbe...?!

Oder es kommt vielleicht auf die Gegend an ....

Ich muss aber hinzufügen, dass ich das Angeln noch nicht so lange betreibe und sicher nicht die Erfahrung habe wie einige von euch hier.
Vielleicht bleibt mir der eine oder andere Anfasser verborgen ....

mfg


----------



## **bass** (30. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

die überlegung ist villeicht gar nicht so verkehrt, da ich komischer weise im gegensatz zum sommer jetzt eher auf grau und weis fange.. gestern wieder mal das selbe szenario 5 zaghafte bisse, und kein zander der einzige fisch der hängen blieb war ein 70ger hecht mit dem dementsprechendem harten biss ; )

affaire à suivre...

wäre auch mal interressant was über die beisszeiten bzw. die uhrzeit zu sammeln wo die zander bissen... hab z.b. seit längerem keine mehr bei kompletter dunkelheit gefangen immer etwa ne halbe stunde davor...


----------



## donfisch (30. November 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
so, ich war jetzt einige Male an der Mosel angeln. Von Schengen bis Remich, auf deutscher und luxemburger Seite. Ergebnis - NIX!! Kein Biss, kein Nachläufer, gar nichts..... Als Moselneuling frag ich mich dann natürlich ob überhaupt Fische dort sind. Aber ich lese ja über eure regelmässigen guten Fänge. Ich fische an typischen Hotspots, bzw. an Stellen wo ich Fische vermute, wie z.b. Spundwände, Schleuse, Hafen,.... Hab mit Wobbler, Gummifischen, Spinner und Dropshot probiert, verschiedene Grössen und Farben. Gibt es nur einige wenige Hotspots wo Fische stehen und der Rest der Mosel ist eher fischarm ? (Kann mir das aber nicht vorstellen) 
Oder gehen sie besser auf Naturköder?

Ich dachte bisher immer das Wetter war nicht passend, Wasserstand oder Trübung ist nicht ok,etc.....
Und dann lese ich hier das an den gleichen Tagen jede Menge gefangen wird....

Oder ist die Richtung Wasserbillig interessanter ?

Gruss


----------



## Frettchen82 (30. November 2012)

Also fisch gibt es. Auch wenn ich dieses jahr nur ein barsche habe. So ist es nun mal. Ist doch das schöne. Irgendwann fängst du mal und alles ist wieder vergessen.


----------



## DerAndi (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> wäre auch mal interressant was über die beisszeiten bzw. die uhrzeit zu sammeln wo die zander bissen... hab z.b. seit längerem keine mehr bei kompletter dunkelheit gefangen immer etwa ne halbe stunde davor...



Gebe us so zurück.

Meine 13 Zander haben alle in der Dämmerung gebissen. Aber auch nur Abends. keine 10 Minuten nach den Fängen wars stockduster.


----------



## kostjagarnix (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> willkommen im club der ü50ger! ; )
> 
> für die, dies interressiert! der frank (fishing world) in bettembourg hat ne aktion am wochenende



habe gehört, der macht im März eine Filiale in Wasserbillig auf? Kann das jemand bestätigen? In Wasserbillig ist es ja etwas ruhiger geworden :-(


----------



## °BG° (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



kostjagarnix schrieb:


> habe gehört, der macht im März eine Filiale in Wasserbillig auf? Kann das jemand bestätigen? In Wasserbillig ist es ja etwas ruhiger geworden :-(


Ja der macht im März auf


----------



## marcimark11 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin moin. Ich kann euch wirklich den Angelladen in Reinsfeld empfehlen. Dort gibt es alles von Keitech,Lunker City, Reins ueber Lucky Craft,Illex, Shimano usw. Schaut mal rein. Der gehoert einem Kumpel von mir . Man muss denn ja ein bisscben unterstuetzen .
Gruss ,


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. Dezember 2012)

marcimark11 schrieb:


> Moin moin. Ich kann euch wirklich den Angelladen in Reinsfeld empfehlen. Dort gibt es alles von Keitech,Lunker City, Reins ueber Lucky Craft,Illex, Shimano usw. Schaut mal rein. Der gehoert einem Kumpel von mir . Man muss denn ja ein bisscben unterstuetzen .
> Gruss ,



Jawoll. Der laden ist top.


----------



## Anglerstevie (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin

Hat dein Freund ne H-P ? 

Mfg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schau mal nach "MF Angel- & Outdoorwelt". Und ja, der Laden ist wohl einer der Besten im Umkreis.


----------



## Anglerstevie (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke !


----------



## marcimark11 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

www.angelundoutdoorwelt.de


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



marcimark11 schrieb:


> www.angelundoutdoorwelt.de



Die kannte ich noch garnicht. Perfekt.


----------



## labralehn (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der Laden sieht super aus und ein paar schöne Gewässerscheine sind auch dabei.
Und in der Nähe von Losheim sogar. In 2 Wochen bin ich wieder im Saarland, da schau ich vielleicht mal im Laden vorbei.


----------



## kostjagarnix (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der hat jetzt auch Preston, Korum und Sonubaits im Programm. Noch im Ausbau, kann aber alles besorgen. Setzt ansonsten stark auf Sensas und Shimano. Scheint aber für alles offen zu sein.


----------



## **bass** (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

um mal auf die beisszeiten zurück zu kommen... der andy oder wars dan fish?? ; ) deine strecke ist gar nicht so verkehrt, einen fehler den ich lange gemacht hab und heute noch mache ist dass ich oft zu schnell den platz verlassen habe, vor allem jetzt im winter scheint es mir als ob sie an bestimmten plätzen ihre beisszeiten ''einhalten'' du sagst du hast eher nur abends gefangen, hast du auch den ganzen tag gezielt auf zander geangelt oder dich doch eher auf die abendstunden konzentriert? ich dieses jahr z.b. mehr mittags oder am morgen gefangen als abends...
man soll nicht glauben dass es an bestimmten plätzen keine zander gibt, für mich ist eher die richtige zeit massgebend, weis z.b. dass bei trier viel gegen 1 uhr nachts gefangen wird wo wir dann z.b. pech haben aber wenn sie dann wirklich nicht die andere zeit fressen können wir dann auch 1000 mal am besten platz einwerfen und trübsal blasen...


----------



## °BG° (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ACH ja geheim tipp will keine genauen plätze preisgeben aber die schnell strömenden und wenig beangelten stellen mit der Bolo und 1,50-2 gramm Pose und ein wenig futter beangeln man kann mit etwas ausdauer tolle äschen fangen und so manche Forelle )


----------



## °BG° (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie beangelt man in der Mosel am besten quappen??


----------



## Frettchen82 (4. Dezember 2012)

Mosel? Quappen?


----------



## Desperados (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



°BG° schrieb:


> Wie beangelt man in der Mosel am besten quappen??


 

Och, das ist nicht schwer, am besten mit Tauwurm oder Köderfisch auf Grund, es bedarf nur jeder menge Geduld, so ein paar Jährchen ;-) Irgendwann wird bestimmt eine vorbei kommen. Aber vorsicht, man kann auch den ein oder anderen Lachs als Beifang haben  

*Witzemodus off*


----------



## Frettchen82 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und releasen nicht vergessen. Sind ganzjährig geschont...


----------



## Desperados (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sehr schön, vor 12 Jahren wurde eine Frage gestellt, vor 8 Jahren kam die erste Antwort. Und knappe 8 Jahre später die dritte Antwort  Soll noch einer sagen der Informationsfluss würde nicht klappen


----------



## °BG° (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jaja is ok hatt am samstag eine kleine auf made und hab gedacht da gibts noch mehr dan war das ja ne sensation


----------



## Desperados (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hast du vielleicht ein Foto von der besagten Quappe ?


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das würde ich auch gerne sehen. Also unmöglich ist ja nichts. Sie ist ja nicht umsonst geschützt. Aber wäre wohl eine kleine Sensation da ich noch nie von gefangen Quappen gehört habe. Jemand anderes? Vielleicht war es auch ein kleiner Wels oder so?


----------



## wisokij (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> um mal auf die beisszeiten zurück zu kommen... der andy oder wars dan fish?? ; ) deine strecke ist gar nicht so verkehrt, einen fehler den ich lange gemacht hab und heute noch mache ist dass ich oft zu schnell den platz verlassen habe, vor allem jetzt im winter scheint es mir als ob sie an bestimmten plätzen ihre beisszeiten ''einhalten'' du sagst du hast eher nur abends gefangen, hast du auch den ganzen tag gezielt auf zander geangelt oder dich doch eher auf die abendstunden konzentriert? ich dieses jahr z.b. mehr mittags oder am morgen gefangen als abends...
> man soll nicht glauben dass es an bestimmten plätzen keine zander gibt, für mich ist eher die richtige zeit massgebend, weis z.b. dass bei trier viel gegen 1 uhr nachts gefangen wird wo wir dann z.b. pech haben aber wenn sie dann wirklich nicht die andere zeit fressen können wir dann auch 1000 mal am besten platz einwerfen und trübsal blasen...



Ich kann das im moment nur bestätigen, von Ende November an, sind die Bisse kaum zu spüren. Die Fische haben ihren Stoffwechsel schon langsam runtergefahren. Im moment klappts besser wenn ich ne Stelle intensiver befische. Doch meistens ist nach einem Zander am Spot schluss. Da kann man direkt weiterlaufen.


----------



## °BG° (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht ein Foto von der besagten Quappe ?



nee die war net mal 20 cm lang beim feddern


----------



## °BG° (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch gerne sehen. Also unmöglich ist ja nichts. Sie ist ja nicht umsonst geschützt. Aber wäre wohl eine kleine Sensation da ich noch nie von gefangen Quappen gehört habe. Jemand anderes? Vielleicht war es auch ein kleiner Wels oder so?



nee war eindeutig nee quappe


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich könnte drum wetten das sie keine Bartel hatte und ne Grundel war |supergri
Quappe in der Grenzmosel, sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## **bass** (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

quappe??? würd mich auch sehr wundern da seit vielen jahren nicht mal mehr welche am stausee gesichtet wurden ( idem für bachneunaugen)... ausserdem ist es ja auch nicht unbedingt ein quappengewässer... foto wäre geil gewesen... aber da es ja rudelfische sind und standorttreu sind könntest du ja villeicht an deinem angelplatz nochmal glück haben aber nächstes mal ein foto bitte    gestern morgen war ich ein bisschen los hab eigentlich recht gut gefangen schöne mitt 30ger barsche und einen hecht im drill verloren... hatte kein stahl... zur abwechslung die barsche auf recht grosse köder gefangen... easy shiner 4 zoll... sogar wieder mal 2 brassen drauf gefangen... eine davon nahm den köder auf als dieser einfach am boden lag und ich ne zigarette anmachte... schuld wird wohl das flavour sein


----------



## °BG° (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das war tot sicher eine Quappe


----------



## **bass** (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wenn du überzeugt bist, sag ja nicht dass du unrecht hast ! mich hat man auch ausgelacht als ich die ersten waller (damals noch kleine) fing, und man versuchte mich zu überzeugen es seien katzenwelse... ; ) ich würd's super finden, und auch glatt mal einen ansitz mit starten!


----------



## °BG° (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich werds weiter versuchen nur blöd wegen den ganzen grundeln (


----------



## **bass** (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich weis dass sie auch sehr viel mit u-pose befischt werden, villeicht das mal versuchen damit kanns du eventuel ein paar grundelbisse vermeiden... schau auch mal im raubfischtrööd rein da sind einige quappenjäger die ein extra trööd gestartet haben... villeicht gibt es dort auch einen der schon erfolg in der mosel hatte...


----------



## Anglerstevie (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War diese Woche 2mal  unterwegs. 
Paar grosse Barsche und 2 Zander haben wir gefangen. 
Mein Sohn hat gestern 2 Barsche mitte 40 und ein 78er Zander gefangen. 
Der kleine Sack...  :-DDD
Nikolaustag gerettet !! 
Oder auch nicht,  denn ich nehm ihn nicht mehr mit jetzt..  ;-p.. 
Frasenschwanzgummi's in Naturfarbe waren sehr gefragt... 

Sicherlich gib es in diesem Forum Treats über Ruten. 
Aber was benutzt Ihr als Spinnruten um auf Stachelritter respektiv auf Hecht zu angeln ? 
Muss bissel aufrüsten! 

Mfg

Steve


----------



## Frettchen82 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Anglerstevie schrieb:


> Sicherlich gib es in diesem Forum Treats über Ruten.
> Aber was benutzt Ihr als Spinnruten um auf Stachelritter respektiv auf Hecht zu angeln ?
> Muss bissel aufrüsten!
> 
> ...



Shimano Yasei Aspius in 2,70. Geiles teil.


----------



## labralehn (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Frettchen82

Diese Rute wurde mir empfohlen.
Leider haben die Angelgeschäfte bei mir in der Nähe keine solche Rute.

Kann man diese Rute ungesehen kaufen?

Ich kenne den Preis dafür aber der liegt noch in meinem Budget von 200 € für eine gute 270cm Spinnrute.


----------



## Desperados (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die --> http://www.zesox.de/Angelruten/Spinnruten/?force_sid=d90c5b521acf7f6aa7c51efffb10c2e9
Habe die Rote im Programm. schreib einfach mal ne Mail, können dir die weisse bestimmt für nen guten Kurs besorgen. 
Die Aspius kannste ungesehen kaufen, absolut zu empfehlen. und im Shop kannste auch "ungesehen" bestellen, absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## Frettchen82 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich würde auch behaupten die kann man so kaufen.

Die rote kenne ich nicht. 

Aber der Laden in Reinsfeld hat die weiße da stehen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Meine ist allerdings von nordfishing77 gewesen.


----------



## labralehn (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

[FONT=&quot]hm @Desperados
wenn ich in dem Shop, den Du angegeben hast und ich als Filter eingebe - Shimano und 270, bekomme ich die Shimano Yasei Aspius 270 nicht angeboten. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bist Du sicher, dass es die [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Shimano Yasei Aspius 270  Rute, [/FONT]dort zu kaufen gibt?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Online Preise waren bisher 159,95 – 179,99 € für die Shimano Yasei Aspius 270 Rute.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich bin nicht der saarländische Pennigfuchser, aber wenn ich das Produkt nicht finde, das ich gerne will, dann bestelle ich schnell woanders.
[/FONT]


----------



## labralehn (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Frettchen82

die rote ist das billige Teil, sie hat keine SIG Ringe und man kann am Handteil keine entsprechenden Gewichte einlegen .... weiter hat sie keinen Korkgriff sondern eine geteilte Duplex Einlage. Auch der Blank ist weicher als bei der für 100 € mehr, als die Rute mit dem weissen Bereich auf dem Blank ...


----------



## Desperados (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Die --> http://www.zesox.de/Angelruten/Spinnruten/?force_sid=d90c5b521acf7f6aa7c51efffb10c2e9
> Habe die Rote im Programm. *schreib einfach mal ne Mail, können dir die weisse bestimmt für nen guten Kurs besorgen. *
> Die Aspius kannste ungesehen kaufen, absolut zu empfehlen. und im Shop kannste auch "ungesehen" bestellen, absolut zu empfehlen.


 

Da steht alles drin


----------



## °BG° (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie angelt ihr bei den temperaturen mit gefleschtschnur??  ich habs mit mono versucht geht ja gar net frag mich wie ich datt immer früher gemacht hab ;P


----------



## Frettchen82 (7. Dezember 2012)

labralehn schrieb:


> @Frettchen82
> 
> die rote ist das billige Teil, sie hat keine SIG Ringe und man kann am Handteil keine entsprechenden Gewichte einlegen .... weiter hat sie keinen Korkgriff sondern eine geteilte Duplex Einlage. Auch der Blank ist weicher als bei der für 100 &euro; mehr, als die Rute mit dem weissen Bereich auf dem Blank ...



SIC Ringe hat die andere auch nicht. Alconite reicht aber satt. Guck mal bei nordfishing77. Der preis is besser.


----------



## Eric1987 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich fische die yasai schöne rute aber erst ab 14 gr zu gebrauchen!
darunter fühlt man nicht viel.


----------



## MoselBarbe (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> also ich fische die yasai schöne rute aber erst ab 14 gr zu gebrauchen!
> darunter fühlt man nicht viel.



Dafür fische ich zusätzlich die Aori 240 M . Die deckt den unteren  Bereich ab. Richtig geiles Teil. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## donfisch (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



°BG° schrieb:


> Wie angelt ihr bei den temperaturen mit gefleschtschnur??  ich habs mit mono versucht geht ja gar net frag mich wie ich datt immer früher gemacht hab ;P





Ich komm mit Nanofil ganz gut klar


----------



## MoselBarbe (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



donfisch schrieb:


> Ich komm mit Nanofil ganz gut klar



Klappt das auch beim jiggen, oder hast du da auch ständig abrisse? Die verträgt ja nicht gut den Abrieb. Reisst beim mir ständig ab.

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## donfisch (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hab fast immer ein Meter fluorcarbon als vorfach dran. Bisher hab ich keime Probleme damit. Eher mit den knoten die ja nicht so ganz super halten. Und mein Problem ist eher das ich viele Hänger und dadurch eh Abrisse hab. Dann halt meist die knoten stelle


----------



## **bass** (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mach besser 2-2,5 meter fluo dran, wie bei vielen anderen machst du warscheinlich den falschen knoten, gut geknotet reisst die schnur zu 99% am wirbelknoten...
und früher angelten wir fast nur mit wobbler, spinner und drachkovitch da war das nicht so wichtig ; )


----------



## blacksoul (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Da geb ich bass recht, allerdings reisst die Schnur auch nur am Wirbel bzw. Snap wenn das Geflecht und das FC von den Tragkräften her aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Dann macht es auch viel Sinn mehr FC als Vorfach dran zu knoten. Bei mir meist zwischen 2-5m den wenn alles abgestimmt ist reisst es wie beschrieben ganz unten und man muss danach kein neues FC an die Hauptschnur knüpfen, sondern nur nen neuen Snap ran und weiter gehts.


----------



## Kurt Mack (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo!

Ich benutze seit einem Jahr den verbesserten Albright und kann nur positives berichten.
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/alb_verb.htm
Bessere Tragkraft und geht gut durch die Ringe, muß aber sorgfältig gebunden werden.

Früher benutzte ich den doppelten Grinner
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/grin_dpl.htm
mit gedoppelter Geflechtschnur, da mußt ich aber am Köder einen schwächeren Knoten als den Grinner
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/grin_org.htm machen, sonst war das Mono bei einem Hänger auch weg.
Meist habe ich den Clinch benutzt
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/cli.htm

Tschüß, Kurt


----------



## storri (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo liebe Angler-Gemeinde,

ich bin passionierter Angler und treibe mich meist auf dem Obersauerstausee nahe Esch/Sauer rum.
Für nächste Saison möchte ich mir noch ein weiteres Boot anschaffen.

Kann vielleicht irgendeiner mir helfen?
Kennt ihr jemanden der sein Boot verkauft?
Wisst ihr zufällig wo ich Kleinanzeigen finden könnte usw?

Danke für die Hilfe! :m


----------



## Desperados (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fällt mir eigentlich nur http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/  und

http://www.leboncoin.fr/  ein


----------



## **bass** (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und??? was geht zander scheinen ja zu beissen die letzten tage? konnte einige fangen, leider aber nichts grosses... viele 50ger-60ger... meistens morgens...


----------



## labralehn (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
wenn es morgen nicht regnet, gehts endlich mal wieder an die Mosel.
Da kann ich dann meine neue Spinnrute gleich ausprobieren.
Vielleicht sieht man sich am Wasser.

Gruß Tiino


----------



## °BG° (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> und??? was geht zander scheinen ja zu beissen die letzten tage? konnte einige fangen, leider aber nichts grosses... viele 50ger-60ger... meistens morgens...


Fängst du die Zander im Strom oder an ruhigen stellen wie Häfen oder sonstiges und mit welcher größe von Gummiköder??


----------



## **bass** (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

;-) wie in jeder bibel. brùckenpfeiler, kehrtströmungen, ruhige bereiche!, unterhalb schleusen ( nicht staustufen), einfahrten... da erzähl ich nichts neues... ist eher halten und beissen d.h. lange einen hotspot befischen... sie haben wirklich ihre beisszeit schlimmer als letztes jahr... köder eher was mit grosser schaufel z.b. shaker oder kopyto... helle farben und in etwa 14 cm... fùhrung egal musst halt die richtige zeit erwischen jetzt war es vor allem zwischen 10h und 13uhr...


----------



## **bass** (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ bg wie sieths bei dir aus??? noch mal ein quappenversuch gestartet? werde donnerstag freitag un samstag morgen unterwegs sein villeicht begegnet man sich...


----------



## °BG° (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nee noch net probirt habs heute mal mit der Bolo auf Forelle probirt da die syr net mehr so krass strömt aber keine biss bekommen wen mans so sieht ist das ja auch positiv <keine Grundeln> aber auch keine Forellen (die werden dem Kormoran auch schon begegnet sein ) Hab im Hafen am sonntag nachmitag 27 Stück getzählt
Versuche es morgen mal auf Barsch 
War von Euch heute einer ??


----------



## °BG° (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wäre es sinvoll die 
*Shimano YASEI DROP SHOT 2,40m / 7-28g zu fürs Zander und Barsch jiggen zu kaufen??
*


----------



## Frettchen82 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hast du in der Syr direkt gefischt? Oder meinst du Hafen?

2,40 vom Ufer finde ich zu kurz. 2,70 sollte es schon sein. Yasei Aspius wäre hier besser.


----------



## °BG° (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Hast du in der Syr direkt gefischt? Oder meinst du Hafen?
> 
> 2,40 vom Ufer finde ich zu kurz. 2,70 sollte es schon sein. Yasei Aspius wäre hier besser.


In die Syr geworfen und bis zum auslauf treiben gelsen gestoppt und weiter treiben lasen wie ich es immer gemacht hab.
Ok dan glaub ich nem mir net 2,70 mag eigentlich liber kürzere Ruten so um 1,80 bis 2,10 aber ich glaub ich kauf mir auch noch ne etwas längere Danke


----------



## labralehn (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



°BG° schrieb:


> Nee noch net probirt habs heute mal mit der Bolo auf Forelle probirt da die syr net mehr so krass strömt aber keine biss bekommen wen mans so sieht ist das ja auch positiv <keine Grundeln> aber auch keine Forellen (die werden dem Kormoran auch schon begegnet sein ) Hab im Hafen am sonntag nachmitag 27 Stück getzählt
> Versuche es morgen mal auf Barsch
> War von Euch heute einer ??



Ich war gestern in Besch-Kleimacher unterwegs.
Die Strõmung in der Mosel ist sehr kräftig.
Das Wetter war angenehm.

Mal schauen wann es wieder besser wird.

Wollte gestern auch nur meine neue Spinnrute ausprobieren.
Bin von den Wurfeigenschaften angenehm überrascht.

Wenn ich noch Fisch erbeutet hätte wäre es perfekt gewesen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



°BG° schrieb:


> In die Syr geworfen und bis zum auslauf treiben gelsen gestoppt und weiter treiben lasen wie ich es immer gemacht hab.



Aber nicht erwischen lassen .... oder hast du nen entsprechenden Schein?


----------



## °BG° (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Aber nicht erwischen lassen .... oder hast du nen entsprechenden Schein?


Jop hab ich also der Bruder meiner Oma hatt einen und ich darf da auch angeln aber ich war gestern bei mertert wo sie in den rondel leuft da hab ich in die Syr geworfen und in die Mosel abtreiben gelasen °__°


----------



## °BG° (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War heut wer der was gefangen hatte??


----------



## labralehn (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



°BG° schrieb:


> War heut wer der was gefangen hatte??



War heute nicht unterwegs. Bin nicht der Regenangler. |bigeyes


----------



## Frettchen82 (21. Dezember 2012)

Bei der brühe gibt bessere beschäftigungen


----------



## **bass** (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

letzten beide tage liefern doch gut einige zander ... schade war nur dass sie sehr kurze beisszeiten haben meistens um die mittagsstunden rum...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



°BG° schrieb:


> bei mertert wo sie in den rondel leuft da hab ich in die Syr geworfen und in die Mosel abtreiben gelasen °__°


Hab ich mir gedacht, deshalb sag ich ja, nicht erwischen lassen.


----------



## °BG° (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich wieder gar nix probier jetzt mal zu federn vieleicht sind die brassen ja aktiv den momentan liegt ir der Raubfisch net so


----------



## **bass** (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

im moment wirst du fast ausschliesslich nur zander oder ab und an mal ein wels fangen... vor allem im moment mit der temperatur! heute morgen gab's einen schönen 70ger zander und noch nen meterwels... leider hab ich auch mitbekommen wie drei richtig schöne zander den weg in die tkt gefunden haben... das sind dann schon 11 für die letzten tagealles über 70ger brummer... immer von den gleichen (unbelehrbaren) anglern!


----------



## °BG° (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Diese sorte von Anglern nerven mich ich meine ich hab nichts dagegen wan man sich mal ein Zander oder Döbel oder ein paar Rotaugen mit nimmt ich nehm meinem Opa auch manchmal ein paar fische mit aber wenn man dan mal ein paar richtig schöne fische (wie manchmal die Portugiesen die dan auf der Spatz 3-4 Döbel fangen und alle mitnehmen oder auch das mit den Zanderen (wo ich eigentlich finde das Zander ab 65 cm wieder ins wasser gehören)wäre echt auch 1 Zander ausreichent gewesen)Das is echt nicht Okei#d


----------



## °BG° (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So muss das sein:vik:


----------



## Frettchen82 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



°BG° schrieb:


> wie manchmal die Portugiesen die dan auf der Spatz 3-4 Döbel



Von mir aus noch mehr... Wenns denn schmeckt.

Von mir aus kann auch jeder seinen Fisch mitnehmen, aber übertreiben soll man es nicht.


----------



## °BG° (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sag ich ja


----------



## °BG° (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War gestern wer bei dem ausname wetter wer angeln??


----------



## anbeisser (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

frohe weihnachten auch nach luxemburg.

bei uns gabs gestern gebratenes Dorschfilet.
hat echt lecker geschmeckt.

möchte den luxemburgern daher empfehlen,mal auf die ostsee zum pilken zu fahren.

petri,frohe festage und nen guten rutsch
der anbeisser aus nord sachsen-anhalt


----------



## °BG° (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke dir auch naj ich esse keinen fisch aber pilken geh ich bestimmt mal


----------



## **bass** (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

doch ich war die fast jeden tag jetzt für ein paar stunden am wasser hab auch einige gefangen jedoch sind die beisszeiten extrem kurz jedesmal für maximal ne halbe stunde... leider wurden die letzten tage wieder 5 dicke brummer von den selben personen mitgenommen... man gehen dir mir auf den s... aber am besten ist dann der spruch seit einign tagen fangen wir nicht mehr so viele wie vor 2 wochen... nicht zu glauben!!!


----------



## Frettchen82 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> doch ich war die fast jeden tag jetzt für ein paar stunden am wasser hab auch einige gefangen jedoch sind die beisszeiten extrem kurz jedesmal für maximal ne halbe stunde... leider wurden die letzten tage wieder 5 dicke brummer von den selben personen mitgenommen... man gehen dir mir auf den s... aber am besten ist dann der spruch seit einign tagen fangen wir nicht mehr so viele wie vor 2 wochen... nicht zu glauben!!!



Ja dann mal Petri für dich Hochwasserfische.

Aber wie fischst du denn bei der Suppe? Also wie schwer die Jigs? Würde mich mal interessieren. War vor nem Jahr auch mal bei Hochwasser raus, aber war auch schnell wieder zu Hause. Hat kein Spass gemacht.


----------



## Jensfreak (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Leute! Bin noch Neu hier! beangel die Lux mosel und bis runter hinter Trier...überwiegend mit gummifisch... letzten tage oft am wasser gewesen...konnte 2 Zander erwischen 60 cm und 3 fette Barsche.... alles auf 12 cm Gummis GrÜsse Jens! allerdings in trier... Lux komm ich nicht zurecht... oder wie Bass es sagt zur falschen Beißzeit am falschen ort
das mit den grossen zandern hab ich heute in Reinsfeld imn Angelladen gehört die waren wohl damit da zum wiegen und so... 90 und 95 cm zwischen Grevenmacher und mertert kann das sein?


----------



## Jensfreak (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Achja nochwas... habe meinen ersten Zander ü 90 noch zu fangen aber der würde nach nem foto mit sicherheit wieder releast werden....


----------



## **bass** (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey, wilkomme und petri zum 90ger! 
Leider konnte ich keine 90ger landen... entweder mit bauch gehakt oder im drill verloren... 
dafür konnte mein bruder seinen ersten 90ger fangen!heute morgen mit nem freund an nem spot angekommen der mit dem ersten wurf gleich nen 94ger gefangen, 5 min später hatte ich einen dran genau so ein teil, da hat der mir vom squirrel den haken aufgebogen... das war der dritte 90ger in 3 tagen den ich verloren habe... heute konnte ich noch einen recht kleinen fangen um 60 und 3 welse...
Gefangen haben wir eigentlich gut sehr viele über 80, es waren aber auch einige tage dabei wo man nur mal ein paar bisse gespürt hat... oder der schwanz vom gummi weg war... problem wurde dann schnell behoben indem wir mit max. 4 gr köpfen angelten (wo es machbar war) ansonsten selten mehr als 7gr geangelt... 



Di


----------



## °BG° (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> 5 min später hatte ich einen dran genau so ein teil, da hat der mir vom squirrel den haken aufgebogen... das war der dritte 90ger in 3 tagen den
> Di


Squirrel is doch ein Wobbler von Illex oder net seit ihr in der Dömerung gekommen??
Und die Welse könntest du mir bitte sagen wo du die gefangen has würde auch mal gerne ein wels fangen


----------



## Frettchen82 (30. Dezember 2012)

7g bei der strömung? Verstehe nicht wie das geht.yx


----------



## Jensfreak (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi waren auch heute los.... 3 std, leider nix vorzuweisen.... alles probiert, gelbe kopytos, no action, action.... weisse gummis, naturfarben.... einfach nix#q
werde morgen früh nochmal am wasser sein... :q


----------



## **bass** (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also,

das ist so, die farbe ist im moment (für mich eigentlich fast immer) für den zander ganz egal... bei strömung oder wenn ich kleinfisch sehe angel ich eher mit action shad, no action eher selten obwohl ich einige mit dem x-layer fangen konnte (hat aber rasseln im körper)...
dann noch frohes neues jahr und jedem noch dickere fische als das jahr zuvor!


----------



## **bass** (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.s. 
dies hat mir eigentlich gut geholfen die letzten wochen, klickt mal : 
http://www.hochwasser-rlp.de/karte/uebersicht/flussgebiet/mosel


----------



## Frettchen82 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke Bass. Wie immer supert Tipps....


----------



## Jensfreak (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja danke .... Werd ich beherzigen
Guten Rutsch allen!


----------



## °BG° (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok danke nur mal so ne frage dachtet ihr wirklich das wir im momment mitten im Hauptstrom angeln weil ihr immer schreibt bei der Strömung ^^  da steht doch kein fisch wenn es auch ruhigere Plätze gibt (besonnders im Winter) Nur eins fersteh ich net wiso momentan die Kormorane im Hauptstrom Jagen ??

Also im Hafen bin ich mir sicher das die Barsche,Zander,Wels.. stehen fang se nur net (oder ich beangele net die richtigen Spots 
@Bass wieder was von den Zanderkillern gesehn aber das problem is ja auch gleich gelöst °SCHONZEIT° 
Und das mit den Zandern hab ich auch schon gemerkt wens Trüb is stehn se überal nur net im Tiefen (Ich hab im November schon beobachten können wie ein Zander einen Kleinen Rapfen bis an die oberfläsche gejagd hatt) 
Und viele Fett Fische für euch alle im Neuen Jahr #6


----------



## °BG° (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab mal ne frage die eigentlich nix mit Luxemburg zu tuhen hatt aber weiß wer wo ich die scheine für die Deutsche seite Kaufen Kann den jetzt im Frühling gehen da die Rapfen wie die Grundeln


----------



## °BG° (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Bass Sorry ech halen mech wirklech run awer wo fechs du momentan wel et as bei mir ze ferzweifel ech hun seit dem 3 Dezember keng Toch mei krut an ech sein all wekend an an der Vacanche ball al dach feschen gang an naj dat as net sou flot dofir ging mol gär rem eppes fänken


----------



## forza.5 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@°BG°

Schau mal bei
Robbys Angel Laden in Trier Ehrang (Quinter Str. 47) vorbei, bzw. ruf erst mal an ob sie noch welche haben. Dieses Jahr haben sie weniger als letztes. 

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Desperados (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fahr aber zuerst nach Konz auf's Amt um deinen Blauen Schein zu machen


----------



## Frettchen82 (1. Januar 2013)

°BG° schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage die eigentlich nix mit Luxemburg zu tuhen hatt aber weiß wer wo ich die scheine für die Deutsche seite Kaufen Kann den jetzt im Frühling gehen da die Rapfen wie die Grundeln



Monatsscheine gibt es immer. Wenn die läden keine haben dann in Mehring bei Manfred Schmitt, dem Pächter. Jahresschein kann eng sein. Hatte selbst vergessem zu bestellen und hab glück gehabt. 

Ach und bitte. Bleib bei deutsch in den Beiträgen. Danke


----------



## marcimark11 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo.
Frohes neuer Jahr 2013 allen.
Eine Frage: Wann fängt den die Schonzeit im Grenzgewässer an?
Danke und MFG


----------



## labralehn (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

(1) Die jährliche Schonzeit dauert
1. in der Mosel und in der Sauer vom 1. März bis einschließlich 14. Juni,
2. in der Our vom 1. Januar bis einschließlich 31. März.
Während der jährlichen Schonzeiten ist jeglicher Fischfang verboten.


----------



## marcimark11 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo.
Ich habe es gefunden: von 1.März bis 15.Juni.
MFG


----------



## Desperados (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hecht und zander allerdings ab 1 januar


----------



## marcimark11 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ist dann auch Kunstkoederverbot?
MFG


----------



## °BG° (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



marcimark11 schrieb:


> Ist dann auch Kunstkoederverbot?
> MFG



Nee wenn du auf <barsch oder Wels angelst


----------



## °BG° (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gibts in der Alzette und Our Zander??


----------



## Jensfreak (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Alzette weiss ich nicht , our eher nicht, mehr so forellen und Döbel und so....


----------



## tsesar (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, welche Erlaubnis man braucht um auf den Weihern in Kockelscheuer zu angeln?


----------



## **bass** (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

alzette leider verpachtet, würd da auch gerne angeln! zander wirst du da aber eher nicht finden...

kockelscheuer weiher würd ich auch gerne angeln, aber leider verboten, lediglich die bettembourger gemeinde hat dort ein wettangeln einmal im jahr... das ding ist sowas von vollen fischen...! aber achtung, nicht bücken und nicht ohne t-shirt dort angeln! ; )

den ersten zfisch gab's heute morgen fürs neue jahr, erster wurf ; ) leider etwas klein so um die 50... dann noch nen wels aber glaub der war grösser als meine rute... hatte was von nem uboot mit nos antrieb... köder war keitech sexy impact


----------



## **bass** (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ach ja, hab noch ne (baitcaster) rute savage gear vertical finesse 10-30gr mit ner shimano castaic rolle die ich loswerden möchte... entweder verkaufen oder um ne baitcaster bis 20gr wg tauschen würde... also bei interresse melden!


----------



## Jensfreak (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ab 1. märz kunstköder Verbot bzw komplettes angelverbot


----------



## tsesar (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> kockelscheuer weiher würd ich auch gerne angeln, aber leider verboten, lediglich die bettembourger gemeinde hat dort ein wettangeln einmal im jahr... das ding ist sowas von vollen fischen...!


 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben im letzten Sommer dort regelmässig Leute gefischt... sah mir nicht nach Wettangeln aus...


----------



## tsesar (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> alzette leider verpachtet, würd da auch gerne angeln! zander wirst du da aber eher nicht finden...


 
Ein Kollege hat voriges Jahr die Alzette bei Mersch befischt (mit Löffel und Gummifisch) und seine Fotos in Facebook veröffentlicht. Tatsächlich gab es mehrere Forellen und Döbel.


----------



## °BG° (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tsesar schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat voriges Jahr die Alzette bei Mersch befischt (mit Löffel und Gummifisch) und seine Fotos in Facebook veröffentlicht. Tatsächlich gab es mehrere Forellen und Döbel.


Alzette darf ich angeln im Ettelbrücker Teil bis zur Sauer mündung hab den Verein von Ettelbrück gefragt und ich bekamm die erlaubnis Hab zwar erst 2 Fische da Gefangen aber was füreine Eine 69er Barbe und eine 76er Bachforelle auf Wobbler

@Bass Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## labralehn (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@BG
mich würde die Zeichnung der Bachforelle interessieren.
Kannst Du etwas genaueres zu sagen?


----------



## °BG° (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



labralehn schrieb:


> @BG
> mich würde die Zeichnung der Bachforelle interessieren.
> Kannst Du etwas genaueres zu sagen?


Dicke Schwarze Punkte und Keine Roten Punkte Nur Schwarze


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



°BG° schrieb:


> Dicke Schwarze Punkte und Keine Roten Punkte Nur Schwarze



Wann hast du die gefangen? Das wäre hier mal ganz interessant zu Wissen. 

Es gibt zwar Bachforellen ohne rote Tupfen, aber dann noch so groß. Zu viel Zufall finde ich.


----------



## labralehn (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



> Dicke Schwarze Punkte und Keine Roten Punkte Nur Schwarze



Du bist sicher es war keine Seeforelle (Meerforelle) gewesen.


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich bin mir sicher das es keine Seeforelle war... 

Hier kommt aus der BaFo nur noch die MeFo im Laichkleid in Frage. Aber daher wäre es gut zu Wissen, wann er die denn gefangen hat.


----------



## donfisch (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,
wie siehts denn eigentlich aus mit Angelverbot, etc. Ab 1.3. ist die Mosel komplett gesperrt, das hab ich gelesen. Ich hab jetzt was gelesen das man seit 1.1. nicht mehr mit Kunstköder angeln darf. Sind Zander und Hecht bereits gesperrt an der Mosel? Darf ich also auch nicht auf Barsch mit Kunstködern angeln?


----------



## Desperados (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Es gibt kein kunstköderverbot für Barsch und wels. Erst ab 1.3 ist alles zu


----------



## Jensfreak (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

musst halt nen Zander zurücksetzen wenn du einen fängst...


----------



## labralehn (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Jensfreak schrieb:


> musst halt nen Zander zurücksetzen wenn du einen fängst...



Du darfst da gar nicht mehr angeln, da die Mosel dann komplett gesperrt ist.

Schonzeit RLP Zander:       01.04. bis 31.05. 
Schonzeit SAL Zander:       15.02. bis 31.05. 

Wenn du die Schonzeit vom Saarland nimmst dann hast du Recht.

Aber da es in dem Grenzgewässer eine jährliche Schonzeit gibt, in der jeglicher Fischfang einzustellen ist, würde ich behaupten, das man da erst ab Beginn der jährlichen Schonzeit nicht mehr auf Zander fischen darf.


----------



## Desperados (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nochmal, grenzgewässer deutschland / luxemburg, hecht und zanderschonzeit ab 1.1  Barsch rotauge wels rapfen und alle andere sind zu ab 1.3 .   Bis zum 1.3 herrscht kein kunstköderverbot.  es dürfen also Barsche rapfen, welse und döbel mit kunstködern befischt werden. beisst zufällig ein Zander, muss er zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## donfisch (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ok, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Frettchen82 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier auch nochmal alles zum mitlesen...

http://www.sgdnord.rlp.de/no_cache/...cherei/?cid=106584&did=69796&sechash=c5e5063d


----------



## **bass** (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na wie sieht's aus bei euch...? bis hierher ein super auftackt, viele barsche über 40 einige zander (leider nicht so gross wie beim hochwasser) der erste hecht ist verhaftet, welse leider immer zu grosse am anderen ende der schnur, und döbel hatten auch gebissen... fehlt noch der rapfen... aber sonst kann es so weiter gehen...! ; )


----------



## marcimark11 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@BASS:

Dich würde ich mal gerne als Guide buchen 

MFG


----------



## Frettchen82 (7. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Jensfreak (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Super! die ersten Zander und Barsche sind verhaftet... sogar ein 75 er Hecht.... mein erster aus der Mosel überhaupt....









:m


----------



## **bass** (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri! geht doch!
 stehst ja auch an den richtigen stellen #h

paar hintergrund infos wären nett, wenigstens die köder oder ne uhrzeit würd mich interressieren... (auch per pn)

kann leider erst am samstag wieder los , dann aber mit boot... werden mal ein paar vertiefungen in der fahrtrinne durchfischen mal schauen was da geht... fang nur noch männliche zander in ufernähe die dickeren wie vom erdboden verschluckt...

gestern konnte ich ein paar schöne barsche überlisten und wieder 2 döbel, hauptsache nen neuen köder wieder eingeweiht und für gut befunden 

tja guiding... für geld mach ich fast alles :m denn neues material brauch ich nähmlich immer  

nee ,mal im ernst! hab keine probleme im sommer oder herbst mit jemandem zu angeln aber im winter, ist das was anderes... dann eher ein tausch von guten plätzen#h
 hab zu lang nach nicht offensichtlichen plätzen gesucht, und bin äusserst vorsichtig geworden was ich preisgebe... wir haben einfach nicht genug zander in der mosel...


----------



## Jensfreak (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oh ja Sorry ! Der Zander hat auf nen gelben kopyto 16 cm gebissen abends vertikal an ner spundwand und der Hecht ufernah auf nen 12 cm Shaker Blau-Silber  der Hecht morgens um 9 und der Zander um 17 Uhr... Gruss


----------



## MoselBarbe (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@*bass*

Da hast du recht. Habe eine handvoll Leute, denen ich meine stellen preisgebe. Da kommen auch keine mehr dazu, im Gegenteil, es werden von den auch weniger, da man meist nur ausgenutzt wird. Man gibt top Stellen bekannt und die machen sich Zuhause den Gefrierschrank voll. Dann ziehe ich lieber alleine los und mit dem, wo ich weiss das der nicht nur mitgeht um fast täglich die stellen ansteuert um alles mitzunehmen, was am Haken hängt. Top Einstellung *bass*. Leider gibts davon viel zu wenige. Das sind aber dann die, die am lautesten weinen, dass keine Fische mehr in der Mosel sind.

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Jensfreak (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nunja fast alle Fische kommen bei mir zurück! Im Jahr vielleicht 5 Barsche und 2-3 Zander mit nach Hause! Letztens noch nen Angler mit nem blauen Sack gesehen wo ein dicker fischschwanz rausschaute.... Und der beschwerte sich noch dass es vor zehn Jahren noch besser war


----------



## Eric1987 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

also ich hol alles mit heim. habe viele Katzen. das ist immerhin billiger als katzenfutter!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei den Grundeln auch nicht schlimm .... der Rest darf bei mir auch wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Desperados (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Bei den Grundeln auch nicht schlimm .... der Rest darf bei mir auch wieder schwimmen.


 
Sind die Grundeln den weniger wert ?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nö, aber auch nicht schade wenn man die entnimmt, gibt ja schließlich genug davon. Bzw. war da doch auch so was wie ein Entnahmegebot.


----------



## labralehn (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Müssen nicht alle Fische, die keiner Schonzeit und keinem Mindestmaß unterliegen, entnommen werden, sowie alle Fische die nicht besonders aufgeführt sind?


----------



## Desperados (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ihr verarscht mich doch jetzt oder ? 
Im Grenzgewässer muss gar nix entnommen werden. Alles darf zurück gesetzt werden. 

Btw, von Zandern Barschen, Hechten, ja sogar Lachsen, gab es mal mehr als genug von in der Mosel. 
Kaum tritt eine neue Art auf den Plan die eine Nische besetzt die erst durch den Menschen frei wurde ( aufgrund der fast kompletten ausrottung der Aale) muss dieser natürlich direkt vor's Erschiessungskommando gestellt werden. 
Da es sich hierbei allerdings um eine riesen Chance handelt das sich durch das neue Futteraufkommen unser Raubfischbestand wieder erhohlen kann, wird dabei vollkommen ignoriert. 

(Ps: Wenn jemand sich nen dutzend Grundeln zum verzehr mit nimmt ist das ja kein Thema, ich rede hier über dieses Idiotische entnehmen von Fische nur weil man sie nicht im Gewässer will)


----------



## Frettchen82 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Rheinland-Pfalz müssen Grundeln entnommen werden und neuerdings auch der Wels. Aber nicht im GG, egal auf welcher Seite.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



> ...ich rede hier über dieses Idiotische entnehmen von Fische nur weil man sie nicht im Gewässer will)



Desperados, soviele Grundeln könnte gar keiner entnehmen das es auffallen würde. 

Meine Aussage war ja auf den schwachsinnigen Satz von Eric bezogen (wobei ich da auf Ironie hoffe):



> ...also ich hol alles mit heim. habe viele Katzen. das ist immerhin billiger als katzenfutter!


----------



## Desperados (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bla bla bla, stimmt nicht..  Auf der deutschen Seite des Grenzgewässer gilt das gleiche Gesetzt wie auf der Luxemburger Seite, da das Grenzgewässer einem besonderen übereinkommen zwischen Deutschland und Luxemburg unterliegt. Wir sind mittlerweile bei 739 Seiten angekommen, müssen wir wirklich alle 15 Seite das gleiche Thema durch kauen ?? Und davon mal abgesehen, muss nirgendwo in Deutschland, es sei denn es steht in der Regelung es sei jeder Massige Fisch zu entnehmen, ein Fisch mitgenommen werden. Wenn ich einen Fisch, sagen wir einen Barsch fangen will und dies auch gelingt, kann ich den zurücksetzten wenn ich will. Dafür gibts Tausend Gründe, zu gross zu klein, sah ungesund aus und viele mehr.  Und selbst gegen die klausel die es nur in verschiedenen Gewässern gibt, das jeder massige Fisch entnommen werden muss, würde ich im Falle einer klage vorgehen und eben mit dem tierschutzgesetzt gegenplädieren, dass ich einen nicht verwertbares Tier nicht töten will. Kann keiner dir was Falsch machen.


----------



## °BG° (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also leute zur Grundel kann ich nur eins sagen (obwol ich auch mal so einer war der die grundeln einfach in die Häcke geworfen hatt) aber jetzt nicht mehr den die Grundel is ein Fisch wie alle anderen und ich muss sagen ohne sie wären Die Raubfischangler sehr dumm dran Aus man geht auch sehr viel Stippen Wie ich dan nerven sie schon ein Wenig aber wegen der Grundel Haben Wir Wirklich Fette Barsch Die Zander Population nimmt auch wieder zu also sie sind nicht so schlecht wie man es sagt aber von mir aus kann man soviel grundeln mitnehmen wie man will aber nur wenn man sie auch wirklich verwerten Kann(Auch das mit dem Katzenfutter is in meinen augen sinvoll op die Katzen Nun irgend einen Meerfisch fressen oder ne Grundel is ja egal) aber wenn man sie nicht anständig verwerten kann soll man sie Frei lassen sie ist nicht weniger wert als alle anderen
(Genau so Wie das Mit dem Wels Die Gewässerkommision will ja ihn erwähnung ziehen das Wels Zurücksetz verbot einzurichten weil sie irgend welchen dreck mach sollen #d Jetz aml Ehrlich so viel Dreck Kann das net sein den Der EBRO steht auch noch)


----------



## Desperados (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wieder so eine halbwarheit. Nicht die Flps zieht dies in erwägung sondern die Gewässerkommision.


----------



## °BG° (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir sicher das es keine Seeforelle war...
> 
> Hier kommt aus der BaFo nur noch die MeFo im Laichkleid in Frage. Aber daher wäre es gut zu Wissen, wann er die denn gefangen hat.


War im Mai aber das war ne BaFo und auch net wirklich die grösst die ich da gesehen hab hatt nen nachleufer von einer von locker 80 cm


----------



## °BG° (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> wieder so eine halbwarheit. Nicht die Flps zieht dies in erwägung sondern die Gewässerkommision.


Ah ja ich wuste et net mehr genau hatte es in der Fescher Jeeer an Hondsfrenn gelesen


----------



## °BG° (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> petri!
> 
> aber im winter, ist das was anderes... dann eher ein tausch von guten plätzen#h
> hab zu lang nach nicht offensichtlichen plätzen gesucht, und bin äusserst vorsichtig geworden was ich preisgebe... wir haben einfach nicht genug zander in der mosel...


  Ja das mit den Zandern is Wahr aber der Bestant wird immer besser#6


----------



## °BG° (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hatt Jem. ahnung vom Fliegenfischen will mal Probieren Hab ne Rutte 2,40 Lang Rolle keine aber für mich sehen die alle gleich aus deshalb glaub ich das wird nicht schwer aber die schnur welcher Typ würdet ihr einem Anfänger empfehlen?? Ich hatte vor Nympfen Trocken und Leichtes Strema Fischen im sin in der Sauer, der Syr und Der Mosel an den Flachen Stellen Ich wollt es anfangs mal auf Forelle Barsch und Döbel versuchen also wenn ihr für mich ein Paar gute Typs habt währe ich euch sehr dankbar


----------



## marcimark11 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie blabla? Was soll das denn?

Es geht nicht ums fischen. Alle Tiere auf deutschem Boden unterliegen dem Tierschutzgesetz (der BRD).


----------



## geeni (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Desperados, soviele Grundeln könnte gar keiner entnehmen das es auffallen würde.
> 
> Meine Aussage war ja auf den schwachsinnigen Satz von Eric bezogen (wobei ich da auf Ironie hoffe):


 
Wieso Ironie? die verwendung von gefangenem Fisch als Tierfutter ist durch und durch Weidgerecht.

Im gegensatz zu Catch and release ist das Fangen von Fisch als Tierfutter OK!
Diese Frage kommt in jedem Fragenkatalog zur Fischerprüfung in der BRD vor.


----------



## Anglerstevie (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

Ich muss den Fisch den ich fange töten ... Bizarre Gesetze gibt es in Deutschland. Den Hintergedanken, den kann ich nachvollziehen. Man will wohl vermitteln, dass das Haken eines Fisches, allein wegen der Freude am Angeln, nicht das Feinste ist. Stimmt auch !!!
Dass jeder Schlachter am Ufer sich hinter solch einem Gesetz versteckt und sein Gewissen beruhigt ( ich muss das jetzt tun) und dem Fisch die Rübe zu Brei klopft bevor er ihn absticht... nee, das kann es *definitiv *auch nicht sein !!!

Dass mal Jemand einen Fisch mitnimmt, ok ( den Cactus huet der och).... aber es gibt definitiv Angler, die kriegen den Sack nicht voll genug. 

Für 1-2 Jahre "No Kill" auf einig Arten ....?! Vielleicht ne gute Sache ? aber vor Allem meeehr KONTROLLEN von Seiten der Behörden.
Ich denke das würde den Angelsport ein wenig entgegen kommen und von Nutzen sein.

Dass man Wels und Grundel aus der Mosel oder anderen Gewässern entnehmen soll, das find ich auch heftig. Die beiden Fischarten schwimmen in der Mosel und fühlen sich dort wohl, wie auch immer sie dahin kamen ( wahrscheinlich nicht viel anders wie Zander und Rotauge auch) und zählen so zu diesem Biotop dazu.
Wenn die Natur dies so bestimmt, soll der Fisch dort weiterschwimmen !
Die Natur kriegt es besser alleine geregelt, bestimmt !!!
Da braucht es keine Gewässerkommission....

Diese paar Zeilen, sind lediglich meine Meinung und sollen KEINEN von euch hier persöhnlich angreifen !

Ich für meinen Teil, töte keinen Fisch !
Dass ich ihm keinen Gefallen tue, wenn ich ihn fange bin ich mir bewusst und damit lebe ich.
Ich benutze fast nie Zusatzdrillinge um unnötige Verletzungen vorzubeugen, fische Ownerhaken die sich aufbiegen sollen bevor die Schnur zu Bruch geht, so schwimmt kein fetter Wels mit Gummi und Hacken im Maul umher (hatte ich heute morgen noch)..... 
Gumminetz, Abhakmatte , ja sogar diese Tropfen aus der Karpfenanglerei um das Loch vom Hacken zu behandeln hab ich dabei ...

Und wer weiss, vielleicht ist jeder von mir releaster Fisch etwas schlauer geworden und geht dem nächsten Schlachter nicht an den Haken-

Das wär top !!!

Petri euch Allen

PS: Wo kämen wir auch hin, stellt euch vor Bass müsste alle seine gefangenen Fische essen .... wie würde er dann wohl heissen ?

FLIPPER FLIPPER ;-pp


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



geeni schrieb:


> Wieso Ironie? die verwendung von gefangenem Fisch als Tierfutter ist durch und durch Weidgerecht.
> 
> Im gegensatz zu Catch and release ist das Fangen von Fisch als Tierfutter OK!



Jaja, immer schön alles abknüppeln #q

Und jetzt bitte hier nicht den 1000sten C&R Thread draus machen....


----------



## Desperados (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke Anglerstevie. Mein erster Eindruck von dir hat nicht getäuscht. Mit Leuten die deine Einstellung habe umgibt man sich gerne.  Weiter so . Aber lass das c weg den gehackte fische  überleben nicht hehe


----------



## Anglerstevie (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Stimmt !! 
Sry ;-)


----------



## Eric1987 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nänänänänä geht fischen leute...


----------



## Jensfreak (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gleich geht's zur Mosel. Mal schauen ob was geht bei schneetreiben. .


----------



## **bass** (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

heut war gut 2 stunden, 2 mann, 10 Ü40ger
gestern schei...e 3 mann, 8 stunden, boot, 2 aussteiger, ein 37 barsch... ud fast alles abgefroren ; )


----------



## MoselBarbe (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@**bass**

Mach doch mal pics, von solch schönen Fischen. Mit welchen Ködern seod ihr los?

War heute auch los. 2 wunderschöne Barsche. Ein 40er und einer 38. Mit Swing impact auf Drop Shot.

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## **bass** (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

werd ich bei gelegenheit mal reinsetzen... mach aber nicht von jedem fisch unbedingt bilder... und wo man die stellen erkennt die geb ich nicht raus das bearbeiten der pics nervt mich nur die zeit nutze ich zum angeln ;-)


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Bla bla bla, stimmt nicht..  Auf der deutschen Seite des Grenzgewässer gilt das gleiche Gesetzt wie auf der Luxemburger Seite, da das Grenzgewässer einem besonderen übereinkommen zwischen Deutschland und Luxemburg unterliegt. Wir sind mittlerweile bei 739 Seiten angekommen, müssen wir wirklich alle 15 Seite das gleiche Thema durch kauen ?? Und davon mal abgesehen, muss nirgendwo in Deutschland, es sei denn es steht in der Regelung es sei jeder Massige Fisch zu entnehmen, ein Fisch mitgenommen werden. Wenn ich einen Fisch, sagen wir einen Barsch fangen will und dies auch gelingt, kann ich den zurücksetzten wenn ich will. Dafür gibts Tausend Gründe, zu gross zu klein, sah ungesund aus und viele mehr.  Und selbst gegen die klausel die es nur in verschiedenen Gewässern gibt, das jeder massige Fisch entnommen werden muss, würde ich im Falle einer klage vorgehen und eben mit dem tierschutzgesetzt gegenplädieren, dass ich einen nicht verwertbares Tier nicht töten will. Kann keiner dir was Falsch machen.



Mit dem Beitrag wärst du aber ziemlich am Arsch wenn ich das dann mal so sagen darf.

Wenn du schon Objektiv losziehst mit dem Subjektiven willen, Barsche zu fangen aber auf keinen Fall verwerten möchtest, dann ist das ein klarer Verstoß gegen das gesetzt. Wenn man es dann noch nachlesen kann, dann erst recht. Angeln aus Spaß am Drill und der gleichen sind niemals ein vernünftiger Grund... 

Vernünftige Gründe sind Verwertung als Nahrung für den Menchen oder deren "Nutztiere" oder von mir aus noch Hegefischen...

Aus der Nr. würde dich auch kein Rechtsbeistand mehr raus bekommen.

Wie das in Lux ist, weiss ich nicht. Aber wenn sich hier so ein PETA Fritze mal einen Spaß machen will, dann findet er bei den vielen C&R Diskussionen hier im FORUM jede Menge leute die er anpissen kann und die dann wohl hier und da ihren Fischereischein verlieren.

Daher verstehe ich auch manche Objektiven äußerungen hier im Forum nie. Wenn ich außnahmslos C&R betreibe, dann mach ich das Subjektiv aber nicht Objektiv. 

Wenn jemand weiss, dass er heute abend einen Trinken geht schreibt er ja auch nicht heir rein: "Heute abend um 1 Uhr fahre ich mit 23 Stubbis zu schnell von Trier nach Wittlich über Autobahn heim."

Also das Tierschutzgesetzt brechen ist wegen meiner das eine und finde ich jetzt auch kein Drama, aber lasst es doch nicht immer über die Tasten sausen. Nicht das wir irgendwann mit PETA V-Leuten am wasser stehen....




Anglerstevie schrieb:


> Hallo
> Dass man Wels und Grundel aus der Mosel oder anderen Gewässern  entnehmen soll, das find ich auch heftig. Die beiden Fischarten  schwimmen in der Mosel und fühlen sich dort wohl, wie auch immer sie  dahin kamen ( wahrscheinlich nicht viel anders wie Zander und Rotauge  auch) und zählen so zu diesem Biotop dazu.



Zander wurde vom Mensch eingebracht. 70er Jahre oder so. Also kein heimischer Fisch.

Aaaaber: Die Moselstrecken in Deuschtland sind an Berufsfischer verpachtet. Auch wenn dies eine aussterbender Beruf an der Mosel ist, gibt es sie noch. Sie sind vielleicht auch verspottet. Der Fischmangel ist aber meienr meinung nach denen nicht zuzuschreiben. Das hat wohl eher mit der schlechten Wasserqualität und den Staumauern zu tun.

Nun ist es aber so, dass der Fischer mit seinen Netzen wohl eher Rotaugen und Zander fängt, wovon er ja auch leben kann. Welse und Grundel will von ihm eher keiner haben. Nun wird die Fischerei geschützt und die Bestände geschont indem die Leich- und Vielfresser dezimiert werden sollen.

Soweit klar. Ob es nun Sinn macht oder nicht darf man an der Stelle hier nicht fragen. Das sind nun mal die Gesetze und dagegen kann man ja Petitionen usw. machen. Wähen gehen ist auch eine Alternative. Einer der mit 2 Promille fährt hat ja auch mehr zu befürchten als einer der mit 2 Promille ein Kind fi**t. So ist das nun mal mit den Gesetzten. Verstehen kann man sie nicht immer.

Un Biotop ist wohl absult zu weit hergenommen. Also ich habe an der Mosel noch kein Biotop gesehen. Ok, wenn da 1 Jahr lang Madendosen rumliegen, dann kann sich was entwickeln. Aber nur wenn sie richtig rum liegt.



Un allgemein mag das die Millionste C&R Diskussion sein oder auch nicht. Sind ja immer wieder neue Leute hier für die es vielleicht die 1. ist. Und dann würde ich die Dikussionen nicht immer direkt Abwerten und im Keim ersticken. Jeder kann sich hier äußern und soll das auch tun. Dafür gibts den Käse hier ja.


----------



## labralehn (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Eigentlich geht man doch zum Angeln, um auch mal Fische zu entnehmen oder nicht.
Wieviel Fische man entnehmen darf, ist doch eindeutig anhand der Fischerei-Erlaubniskarte zu ersehen.
Wenn man angelt und es sind Fische dabei, die man lt. Fischerei-Erlaubniskarte entnehmen darf, warum sollte man es nicht tun.
Wir als Erlaubniskarten-Inhaber sind nicht berechtigt zu entscheiden, wie die Hege eines Gewässers zu erfolgen hat.
Welche Fische wie und wo zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, obliegt dem Hegebeauftragten.

Wir dürfen an dem jeweiligen Gewässer nur fischen, nicht mehr.
Alle Fische, die weder einer Schonzeit noch einem Mindestmaß unterliegen, sind zu entnehmen.

Die Fische, für die ein Mindestmaß und eine entsprechende Schonzeit haben sind entsprechend zu entnehmen.

Hegemaßnahmen werden nicht durch uns Erlaubniskarten Inhaber vollzogen, sondern durch die jenigen die die wirkliche Hege am jeweiligen Gewässer inner haben.


----------



## Desperados (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



labralehn schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht man doch zum Angeln, um auch mal Fische zu entnehmen oder nicht.
> Wieviel Fische man entnehmen darf, ist doch eindeutig anhand der Fischerei-Erlaubniskarte zu ersehen.
> Wenn man angelt und es sind Fische dabei, die man lt. Fischerei-Erlaubniskarte entnehmen darf, warum sollte man es nicht tun.
> Wir als Erlaubniskarten-Inhaber sind nicht berechtigt zu entscheiden, wie die Hege eines Gewässers zu erfolgen hat.
> ...


 

Wo steht das ? Also ich kenne die Luxemburger Gesetzte was das Angeln betrifft fast auswendig und ebenso die der Grenzgewässer, also wo steht das ? Zeig's mir bitte.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#d#d#d#q#q#q


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#d#d#d#q#q#q



|kopfkrat


----------



## **bass** (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ohlala... 
würd ich so überlegen wie ihr, würd ich gar nicht angeln gehen... alles entnehmen, doch nicht alles? 
Angler gegen angler... immer wieder geil... 
Ich ess ja selbst gerne fisch, dann sollte ich gleich nach dem ersten zander wieder einpacken, oder doch die truhe füllen... schön mit mittvierzigern barschen ja jammy... und erst die leckeren döbel und barben, von ü 1,50m welsen gar nicht zu sprechen... mir würden ja glatt kiemen wachsen, nee wie schon erwähnt ich wäre flipper...

Bin ich froh dass ich in luxemburg wohne, und alles selbst entscheiden kann und darf... und jetzt müllt doch einfach die anderen tröds wie seit jahren zu...


----------



## Jensfreak (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie sieht's am Grenzgewässer eigentlich mit Wels aus? Hab jetzt den neuen jahresschein für Mosel bis Koblenz und Saar da steht neuerdings drinnen das ich jeden Wels entnehmen muss! Was mache ich nun wenn mir 1,50 m zu groß für ne Fischmahlzeit ist? Töten und wegwerfen bestimmt nicht konnte diesbezüglich nix finden im Grenzgewässer Schein...


----------



## Desperados (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kannste im Grenzgewässer, ruhigen Gewissen zurück setzen. Und falls jetzt wieder ein anderer Meinung ist, dann setz dich ins Auto, komm auf die Luxemburger Seite und setz ihn hier zurück


----------



## MoselBarbe (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn ich an die Obermosel sprich Grenzgewässer fahre um zu fischen, fahre ich ausschließlich auf die Luxemburger Seite um diesem Mist aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ich möchte für mich immernoch selber entscheiden, welchen und wie viele Fische ich verwerten will. Würde auch keinen Wels von 1,50m zerstückeln und in die Tonne werfen, nur weil es lt. Gesetz so sein soll. Wo steckt da die Logik. 
Ich werde es weiterhin so handhaben wie bisher und werde mein C+R weiterführen.

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Kurt Mack (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jensfreak!



> Was mache ich nun wenn mir 1,50 m zu groß für ne Fischmahlzeit ist?


Mein Vorschlag wäre, die Leute die sich solche Bestimmungen ausdenken ohne passende Lösungsvorschläge anzubieten, zu einem Welsessen einzuladen. Alter fetter Fisch = lecker PCB, Schwermetalle und wenn aus der Mosel dann strahlen sie vielleicht nachher um so mehr.

http://www.flps.lu/Pdf/2012/comunique-PCB-2012.pdf

Tschüß, Kurt


----------



## Frettchen82 (17. Januar 2013)

MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die Obermosel sprich Grenzgewässer fahre um zu fischen, fahre ich ausschließlich auf die Luxemburger Seite um diesem Mist aus dem Weg zu gehen.
> Petri
> MoselBarbe



Da gilt das gleiche wie auf Lux seite. LFG und LVO haben kein relevanz für das Grenzgewässer.


----------



## **bass** (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

warum es sich doch lohnt...


----------



## **bass** (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

.....


----------



## donfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wow . Klasse!


----------



## **bass** (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und das ist kein kleiner chubby im maul :m


----------



## **bass** (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

den hier wollte ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten! glaub frag gleich geld bei meinem bruder fürs guiding :q


----------



## Bassattack (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schöne Barsche Petri#6

Gruss mario


----------



## Jensfreak (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wow... nicht schlecht.  Petri


----------



## °BG° (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tolle Fische Alle auf Wobbler??


----------



## Frettchen82 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



°BG° schrieb:


> Tolle Fische Alle auf Wobbler??



Guck nochmal...


----------



## **bass** (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nachdem texas, und dann auch gufis nicht mehr gingen ging's halt auf wobbler... abwechslung bescheert (immer) regelmässigkeit an fängen...

und wie sieht's aus an der mosel? geht keiner los? traut ihr euch nicht? zu kalt? ; ) denn hunger haben sie im moment!

P.s.: @steve der 40gste ü40 dieses jahr heute morgen 7h10 ; )


----------



## MoselBarbe (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Leider viel arbeiten und dann zuhause renovieren. 
Kommen aber hoffentlich wieder bessere zeiten.
Dickes petri bass


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Jensfreak (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja eher keine zeit und wenn wie am sonntag dann schneider:-( sogar deinen Ratshlag mit den stellen hab ich befolgt...


----------



## luxemburger (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Aufpassen:Waten in der Sauer ausser beim Fliegefischen ist verboten.  Fischen mit Brut wie oben erwähnt auch verboten.Köderfisch muss gesetzliches Mindesmass haben.Wenn man dabei erwischt wirst ist Material weg und Strafe .


----------



## wisokij (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei mir ist auch im moment eher schlecht als recht :c.
Hatte Fischkontakt, konnte aber keine Landen. (denke außen gehakt oder Brasse.) 

Gestern hat ein älterer Herr neben mir einen am Rücken gehakt. Hatte 86cm und geschätzte 12-13Pfund.


----------



## Desperados (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



luxemburger schrieb:


> Aufpassen:Waten in der Sauer ausser beim Fliegefischen ist verboten. Fischen mit Brut wie oben erwähnt auch verboten.Köderfisch muss gesetzliches Mindesmass haben.Wenn man dabei erwischt wirst ist Material weg und Strafe .


 

Wie kommst du jetzt auf das Thema ?


----------



## luxemburger (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tut mir leid .Bin neu im Angelboard Habe auf etwas geantwortet wo ich zu spät bemerkte dass es ein älterer Beitrag war.Trotzdem du kanst doch nicht Deutsche Angelkollegen an die Sauer locken,und Ihnen raten im Wasser zu waten und mit Brutfischen zu angeln.So gesehen im Beitrag.


----------



## Desperados (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



luxemburger schrieb:


> Tut mir leid .Bin neu im Angelboard Habe auf etwas geantwortet wo ich zu spät bemerkte dass es ein älterer Beitrag war.Trotzdem du kanst doch nicht Deutsche Angelkollegen an die Sauer locken,und Ihnen raten im Wasser zu waten und mit Brutfischen zu angeln.So gesehen im Beitrag.


 
Auf welcher Seite soll das stehen ? Zeig mal bitte. Danke


----------



## luxemburger (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Steht auf der ersten Seite wenn Du auf Angeln in Lux gehst Von Bass geschrieben .Nicht dass ich ein Engel bin ,aber du kanns die Leute doch nicht dazu anspornen gegen das Fischreigesetz zu verstossen.(Material weg, Angelverbot in Lux,Geldstrafe,)Unvergesslicher Angeltrip nach Lux. Super


----------



## Desperados (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja, einfach mal die Füsse stillhalten. Ist immerhin 9 Jahre her. Und das Angeln mit Brut ist keineswegs verboten, wenn man eine Fischart nutzt die keiner Mindestmaße unterliegt. Das Watangeln in der Sauer verboten ist, stimmt, allerdings wird einem weder das Material beschlagnahmt, noch wird es teuer. 49€ laut Bussgeldkatalog,wenn ich mich richtig erinnere,  und dies empfinde ich nicht als teuer und ein Angelverbot gibts auch nicht. (soviel zu den Grenzgewässern). Wie gesagt, bleiben wir mal besser im hier und jetzt. Hier im Thread über Luxemburg, sehen wir es eigentlich auch sehr gerne wenn man sich kurz vorstellt. Danke 
Mfg Gilles


----------



## **bass** (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

oops! ; ) mein fehler! das waten ist eher so zu verstehen um von einem platz zum anderen zu kommen sauer ist ja nicht so begehbar wie die mosel... 
@luxemburger: du bist jetzt aber nicht der typ der immer mit zu kleinen rotaugen an ner bolo auf zander angelt, oder??? ; ) aber nichts für ungut...!


----------



## potta0001986 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich muss auch unbedingt wieder ans Wasser.
Das schlechte Wetter (Schnee) und die Geburt meiner Tochter haben mich ein bisschen vom fischen abgehalten
Will aber unbeding im Februar noch mal an die Mosel um mein neues Welstackle zu entjungfern Dann hoffe ich mal das das Hochwasser mir nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht!
Wünsch euch weiterhin viel Erfolg,
mfg,
Michel


----------



## °BG° (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ist die Mosel immer noch so hoch oder schon etwas gefallen??
Und was leuft in der letzten Zeit??


----------



## Frettchen82 (7. Februar 2013)

Viel wasser läuft...


http://www.hochwasser-rlp.de/pegeluebersichten/uebersicht/flussgebiet/mosel


----------



## **bass** (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wieder gefallen absolut fischbar...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien !

Hier im Thread stand mal was, das im März ein neuer Tackleshop in Wasserbillig oder Mertert aufmachen soll........
Weiß da schon jemand einen Termin und vielleicht auch schon die Adresse?? 
Vielen Dank im voraus !

tight lines
Tom


----------



## marcimark11 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo.

Der müsste direkt gegenüber der Kirche sein. (Gegenüber dem Abzweig Richtung Sauer hoch).

MFG


----------



## °BG° (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@cyprinusbarbus da wo der cactus war also gegenüber der kirsche wie schon gesagt irgendwan im März.

Heute is mal entlich was gegangen 43 und 38 Barsch und noch ein 67 Zander hatt sonst noch wer was gefangen??​


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die Info und Petri zu den Stachelrittern !
Cactus ist der Supermarkt, oder ?
Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe, wird das ja eine Zweigstelle eines schon bestehenden Tackleshop, wenn ja, haben die ne Homepage?
Vielen Dank für die Infos !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## °BG° (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke
Ja der Supermarkt ja der 2 Laden op er eine Hompage hat weis ich net


----------



## Anglerstevie (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

www.fising-world.lu

1. März


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Anglerstevie  
Herzlichen Dank !!#6#6


tight lines
Tom


----------



## **bass** (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey cyprinus!

hatte ein paar flossenträger, die dich villeicht interressiert hàtten! ende des monats gibt's wieder bilder! wars du noch mal an die stelle von der wir redeten? da gibt's massiv dickfisch im moment!
p.s. glaub aber die 14er wird nicht mehr genügen! ; )


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Bass !

Dieses Jahr leider noch nicht.....
Bist du auch bei der Eröffnung in Wasserbillig am 1sten ??
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja !

tight lines
Tom


----------



## chefkoch1 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Servus, Freude des Angelsports!
Wollte mich kurz vorstellen. 
Bin seit dieser Saison an den Grenzgewässern unterwegs und habe auch erst letzten Juni mit dem Angeln begonnen. Arbeite mich momentan noch von Fisch zu Fisch durch, um alles mal gesehen zu haben.
Hatte schon einige Erfolfserlebnisse an der Sauer, meinem Lieblingsfluss.
Bin immer dankbar für Tips, um besser zu werden. Vor allem mit der Fliegenrute und allgemein auf Raubfisch.


----------



## **bass** (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

willkommen an bord!
die sauer hab ich dieses jahr ein bisschen vernachlässigt, werd aber alles nachholen, und villeicht trifft man sich ja!


----------



## chefkoch1 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

immer gerne. bin oft 2 mal die Woche draußen.


----------



## Tanckom (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey leute, is schon ein jahr herr als ich das letzte mal online war, dennoch aber petri zu den fängen


----------



## chefkoch1 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Im Moment gehen die Döbel wie verrückt.
Sowohl in der Sauer, als auch in der mosel.
Nur Kapitale zwischen 48cm und 55cm. Machen schon richtig Lärm. Brot oder halben Tauwurm rein. 2 Minuten warten und los gehts. #6 
Und im Sommer waren Sie noch so scheu, dass Sie nur auf Fliege oder Streamer reagiert haben. |kopfkrat


----------



## mike.willes (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri! Wo stehen die Döbel? Mit wecher Methode?


----------



## chefkoch1 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zwischen Mertert und dem Fußballplatz vor Wasserbillig sind wohl die Meisten.
Mit der 2g Pose und 70er Vorfach. 8-12er Haken.
Was auch geht sind flach laufende Wobbler bis 5cm lagsam am Ufer geführt. stehen zu Teil nur 1-2m vor dem Ufer.
Mit der Polbrille findest du sie ziemlich schnell. 
Treffe mich morgen am Echternacher See mit nem Kumpel zum Angeln. Hat wer Tips oder Stellen auf Raubfisch für mich?


----------



## tsesar (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chefkoch1 schrieb:


> Zwischen Mertert und dem Fußballplatz vor Wasserbillig sind wohl die Meisten.


 
Genau da standen sie auch im Herbst, haben aber auf glatt gar nichts reagiert ...


----------



## chefkoch1 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Doch. Kleine streamer in hellbraun und schwarz nachdem ein Schiff vorbeigefahren war. Aber eher die kleineren.


----------



## °BG° (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chefkoch1 schrieb:


> Zwischen Mertert und dem Fußballplatz vor Wasserbillig sind wohl die Meisten.
> Mit der 2g Pose und 70er Vorfach. 8-12er Haken.
> Was auch geht sind flach laufende Wobbler bis 5cm lagsam am Ufer geführt. stehen zu Teil nur 1-2m vor dem Ufer.
> Mit der Polbrille findest du sie ziemlich schnell.
> Treffe mich morgen am Echternacher See mit nem Kumpel zum Angeln. Hat wer Tips oder Stellen auf Raubfisch für mich?


Ich hoffe doch mit 70iger vorfach meinst du nicht 0,70 mm oder??


----------



## °BG° (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chefkoch1 schrieb:


> Doch. Kleine streamer in hellbraun und schwarz nachdem ein Schiff vorbeigefahren war. Aber eher die kleineren.


Und kleine Tote grundeln an der freihen leine haben dieses jahr am bessten abgeräumt


----------



## chefkoch1 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auch ne gute Idee! Merci


----------



## wisokij (1. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wer war den von euch schon im neuen Angelladen?
Gibt es dort auch Gummifische ect. und wie sind sie preislich angesiedelt?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (1. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Is da jetzt einer? Mitte Wasserbillig? 
Bräuchte auch noch ein paar Sachen, bin ja eh jeden Tag in der Ecke.


----------



## BlackLions (4. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien,

wir waren heute mal in dem neuen Angelladen in Wasserbillig (direkt neben Weber Buttik) shoppen. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz eingeräumt aber das Sortiment passt vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Von unserer Seite aus lohnt sich auf jeden Fall ein Besuch.:vik:


----------



## chefkoch1 (17. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tach Kollegen.
Würde morgen früh gerne mal am echternacher See auf raubfisch gehen. Habt ihr tips für die tagesangler Zone? Beißzeiten, Köder oder Erfolgsaussichten.


----------



## Frettchen82 (18. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chefkoch1 schrieb:


> Tach Kollegen.
> Würde morgen früh gerne mal am echternacher See auf raubfisch gehen. Habt ihr tips für die tagesangler Zone? Beißzeiten, Köder oder Erfolgsaussichten.



Und warst du? Wenn man hier so ließt was da über den See geschrieben wird, dann lohnt sich wohl kein Ausflug dahin...


----------



## chefkoch1 (18. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Leider kam mir beruflich was dazwischen. Man müsste mal mit ein paar Leuten so ne Art hegefischen machen, um wirklich den bestand zu sehen. Denke aber auch dass die angelei dort schwierig ist. Und man muss die große Ausrüstung mitschleppen, um gut auf die Verhältnisse reagieren zu können. Boote jeder Art sind ja leider verboten.


----------



## marcimark11 (18. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der BG ist in der Angelwoche. Schöner Barsch. )))))))


----------



## blacksoul (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja SUPER #q ! Hilft wohl alles vernünftige Reden nix |uhoh:


----------



## marcimark11 (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



blacksoul schrieb:


> Ja SUPER #q ! Hilft wohl alles vernünftige Reden nix |uhoh:



Haeh? Um was geht es?


----------



## blacksoul (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Den den es betrifft, wird es hoffentlich selbst wissen!


----------



## marcimark11 (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



blacksoul schrieb:


> Den den es betrifft, wird es hoffentlich selbst wissen!



Ich kann keine Verbindung zu einem Beitrag erkennen. Es gibt auch PM.


----------



## blacksoul (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Einige können eine Verbindung erkennen, also passt das auch so  und nun wieder Back to Topic!


----------



## Eckhaard (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Super! Ich würde jeden Satz kodieren und dann öffentlich posten. Dann weiß jeder, daß man was zu sagen hat, aber nicht was.


----------



## marcimark11 (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



blacksoul schrieb:


> Einige können eine Verbindung erkennen, also passt das auch so  und nun wieder Back to Topic!



Schade das das Board nur fuer einige sein soll.


----------



## blacksoul (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Eckhaard Faszinierend auf einmal von Leuten zu lesen von denen vorher noch nie nen Post in diesem Thread verfasst wurde.

@marcimark11 nein soll es nicht. Nur schreiben hier einige schon en bissjen länger als September 2012  somit kann das durchaus des öfteren passieren das man vlt etwas nicht versteht, weil es sich vlt auf etwas bezieht vor deiner oder jemand anderem seiner Zeit!


----------



## **bass** (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier bin ich auch mal wieder... ja das foto... no comment! ; )

hier mal noch ein paar grössere fische vom februar, leider fast nur kleine räuber genau soviel wie im januar aber eine jüngere generation...


----------



## **bass** (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier dann der ''missglückte welsansitz'' nach sehr leichten zupfern an den tauwurmbündeln, mal umgerüstet auf 60gr und tauwurmstück an kleinem haken, dachten nähmlich es wären barsche, kamen dann diese brüder zum vorschein... und das innerhalb 1,5 stunden! wer braucht schon boilies und tagelanges anfüttern :m (ja das war im februar!)


----------



## blacksoul (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie immer Petri Mike #6

Meld mich bei euch komm wies ausschaut next Woche hoch |supergri


----------



## Eric1987 (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



blacksoul schrieb:


> Den den es betrifft, wird es hoffentlich selbst wissen!



ich bezweifel es....

Da red ich lieber mit meinen Katzen in Zukunft,die verstehen mehr...

Petri Mike!!
Bald geht die Sauer auf.
Muss den Schein aber noch verlängern.
Dann zieh´n ma mal los


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (19. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fette Carps !! #6#6  Fettes Petri !!:vik:

tight lines
Tom


----------



## chefkoch1 (22. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So, heute hats mal geklappt mit dem Angeln in Echternach.
War aber tote Hose. 4 Stunden von der Insel aus geangelt.
Kein Fischkontakt. Nicht mal Köderfische haben sich anlocken lassen. Weder Maden noch Würmer in allen Varianten haben die Fische gelockt. Komplettes Kunstködersortiment samt Sbirolino ausprobiert. Keine Chance. Da warte ich wohl besser bis die Sauer wieder offen ist. Zudem ists in Echternach doch schon sehr teuer, wenn man es nicht auf die Karpfen abgesehen hat.


----------



## chefkoch1 (22. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach ja. blacksoul. Natürlich nehme ich auf die Frühjahrslaicher Rücksicht. Auf der Homepage wird mit Forellen geworben. Meine Ködergröße war darauf abgestimmt. Gegen Weißfische hätte ich aber nicht einzuwenden gehabt. oder was meinst du mit deinen Anspielungen?


----------



## marcimark11 (22. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Eric1987 schrieb:


> ich bezweifel es....
> 
> Da red ich lieber mit meinen Katzen in Zukunft,die verstehen mehr...



Jetzt gibt euch mal. Der Junge ist erst 15. Das nennt man Mobbing. Die blöde Stelle kennt doch eh jeder. Also wirklich. Wie die kleinen Kinder...........................#q#d|gr:


----------



## **bass** (29. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na wie sieht's aus? jemand fit für den forellenauftakt? werd's am 2ten mal mit belly in bavigne versuchen, wird wohl übel bei ner wassertemperatur von gerade mal 6 grad, das ist sogar für forellen etwas kalt. aber was soll's!? ; ) 

@eric mach mal den schein du solltest mir ja eigentlich auch mal die our zeigen! aber sauer ist auch ok! ; )))

frankreich war ein harter kampf auf forelle ging gar nix, ausser zwei abreisser (mit 26 fluo) die dinger waren auch grösser als gedacht... dafür gab's gestern 6 hechte, leider keine all zu grossen aber wieder mal kontakt gehabt, und die bremsen kreischen gehört ; )


----------



## Eric1987 (30. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja bei den Temparatur spar ich mir das mit Sauer und vorallem Our erst mal.

Fahr am Don nach Belgien.

Ja werd den Schein verlängern, wenn die Temparaturen mal ein bissel steigen können wir gern ne Our-Sauer-Tour machen.


----------



## Desperados (30. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich bin am Montag an der Sauer und am Dienstag ab Stau zu finden.


----------



## tsesar (31. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Jedoch ist Vianden am Montag auf und ab nächster Woche gehts endlich wieder los!


 
Auf der Mittelsauer war die Fischerei die ganze Zeit geöffnet! Angelt da niemand?


----------



## hekikneki (3. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wär auch mal für Sauer und Our zu haben. Muss ja mal neues Tackle einweihen. 
@Mike oder Eric, haltet mich mal aufm Laufenden !


----------



## **bass** (4. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

2april, besch...
 bavigne noch halb gefroren, extrem viel nordwind, kein fisch
mittelsauer 1 nachläufer, kein fisch

3.april 6stunden mittelsauer, ein döbel und ne etwa 30 forelle...

hatte mir das anders vorgestellt, villeicht komm ich nächste woche mit belly raus... kein bock mehr auf plumbsweiher...


----------



## tsesar (4. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hatte mich am 2.4. ebenfalls nach Bavigne verlaufen#c...
Danach von Misèresbréck bis Schlammmauer gelaufen ...
Insgesamt 4 Angler unterwegs, es war ihnen ebenso kalt wie den Fischen,... also nix...
Als Entschädigung ein herrlicher Fischadler (für den gab's gerechterweise auch nix)


----------



## Eric1987 (5. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wie gesagt es ist noch zu kalt die Natur ist noch nicht in schwung....


----------



## Eric1987 (5. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War gestern an einem See in Belgien... da ware noch nicht einmal die Forellen fertig mit dem Ablaichen. Einige der Forellen waren auch noch voll mit Laich.


----------



## COPAL1965 (7. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

halllo,kennt jemand die Öffnungszeiten vom neuen
Angelladen in Wasserbillig?


----------



## **bass** (9. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm, ich schàtz mal 9h-18h und montags geschlossen...

so gestern hatts endlich geknallt! die erste frostfreie nacht, hat wunder bewirkt, ein paar richtig schöne bafos und richtig agressiv waren sie auch noch... ganz klar war dass sie auf fluofarben standen (rochvibe)!

nächstes mal wird mit streamer angegriffen!


----------



## Eric1987 (10. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

in der Sauer waren am montag die Forellen aktiv... das hat man gesehn. Nur leider noch nicht an der our |gr:.

abwarten...


----------



## COPAL1965 (10. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wer suchet der findet:

http://www.kirchberg.neumann.lu/ind...eroeffnet neues Geschaeft in Wasserbillig.pdf


----------



## tsesar (15. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

... noch 2 Monate ... dann ist's wieder so weit


----------



## **bass** (16. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und?war keiner an der sauer? war ja noch krasses hochwasser am samstag, dafür war our angesagt und das hat auch geklappt!


----------



## tsesar (17. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann man irgendwo im Internet herausfinden, wie der Pegel vom Stausee in Esch-Sauer ist?
Ich finde nur Angaben von der Sauer selbst, oberhalb und unterhalb, allerdings sagen diese Angaben nichts aus über den aktuellen Wasserstand im Stausee...


----------



## **bass** (25. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri! stausee von vianden? hab da noch nie geangelt... an der mittelsauer läufts eigentlich auch recht gut ein paar forellen sind immer drin! und von den grössen her, auch schöne exemplare! viele über 40. das war die jahre davor eher seltener! am samstag geht's wieder los!


----------



## **bass** (26. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ehrlich gesagt war ich bisher nur einmal an der our wobei von 3 forellen 2 über 40 waren ; ) konnte letztens ne schöne ü 70ger barbe an der sauer auf squirrel verhaften, geiler drill bei leichtem hochwasser und feinem gerät!


----------



## tsesar (30. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Eine kleine Enttäuschung gab's heute Morgen als ich am Willspull bei Michelau angeln wollte: der Pächter hat gewechselt, also gibt's keine Tagesscheine mehr. 
Schade, ist ein schöner Platz, dort hatte ich letztes Jahr einen tollen Saibling...


----------



## **bass** (30. April 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hmm, das kenn ich jetzt nicht... bei uns war leider der samstag entäuschend, no fish... dafür gab's dann gestern zum feierabend noch ne bafo... hab die ersten steigenden fische beobachtet und barben sah ich auch in massen, leider war kein fliegenruten wetter... 
sauer hat jetzt erst mal pause, frankreich ist jetzt angesagt, eröffnung der raubfischsaison!!!!!!!! ; )))))))))))))))) yesaih!


----------



## tsesar (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kescher wiedergefunden |kopfkrat


----------



## **bass** (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo kescher wieder gefunden ; ) und ging noch was? hatte noch eine verfehlt...


----------



## tsesar (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nee, nix mehr,
hab allerdings noch mehrere grosse Barben gesehen...


----------



## tsesar (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin am Wochenende am Stau in Esch/Sauer mitten in die Rotfedern gefallen...  bis sie auf einmal alle weg waren und nicht wiederkamen... 
Alles nur Kleinkram...
Dazu eine untermassige BaFo auf Wurm.


----------



## Desperados (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hatte die Tage noch ein 60er Zanderchen als Beifang in Vianden, allmählich kommt das Gewässer in Schwung. Konnte zum ersten mal in meinem Leben eines der erstaunlichsten Geschehnisse in der Anglerwelt miterleben:
> 
> *Ich schaue entspannt übers Wasser, sehe im Augenwinkel zwei Stockenten, drehe mich um und höre ein mächtiges ''Platsch!'' und Geschnatter, ich schaue zurück und plötzlich war da nur noch eine Ente*...


 
Ja das sind die besonderen Momente beim Wasser


----------



## tsesar (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gestern an der Mittelsauer ein BaFo die von ca 30 kleinen Blutegeln befallen war. Die Egel hatten Längen von 2-4cm... Sie hatten sich um die Flossen, um den Kiemen und in der Aftergegend festgesaugt. Hab sowas noch nie vorher gesehen. Ansonsten schien die Forelle recht gesund: sie wog 400g bei einer Länge von 32cm.


----------



## tom253 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tsesar schrieb:


> Gestern an der Mittelsauer ein BaFo die von ca 30 kleinen Blutegeln befallen war. Die Egel hatten Längen von 2-4cm... Sie hatten sich um die Flossen, um den Kiemen und in der Aftergegend festgesaugt. Hab sowas noch nie vorher gesehen. Ansonsten schien die Forelle recht gesund: sie wog 400g bei einer Länge von 32cm.


 
Forellen sind um diese Zeit immer voll mit den Blutegeln. Warte mal noch ein paar Wochen dann haben sich die Forellen oft genug an Steinen gerieben und die Viecher sind ab...


----------



## tsesar (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tom253 schrieb:


> Forellen sind um diese Zeit immer voll mit den Blutegeln. Warte mal noch ein paar Wochen dann haben sich die Forellen oft genug an Steinen gerieben und die Viecher sind ab...


 
Danke für die Info! Muss aber sagen, dass ich doch schon einige dieses Jahr gefangen hab, ebenso letztes Jahr um diese Zeit; aber diese war die erste mit Egeln.
Es ist klar, dass die Forellen im Winter tief im Schlamm sitzen und für Egel eine leichte Beute werden...


----------



## chefkoch1 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

Hab mir Montag schnell noch den Schein für die Mittelsauer besorgt.
War aber enttäuschend. War dann noch an der Our. Dort dann endlich eine Bafo von 38. Schöner Fisch.
Schwimmt auch wieder. 
Gibt's für die Mittelsauer besonders geeignete Köder?
1 er Mepps, 2 er Mepps und Miniwobbler hab ich alle durch.
Heiße Stellen wären ja genug da zwischen Wallendorf und Diekirch. Von der Landschaft her hat sich der Trip auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## BlackLions (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien Leute,
sind aus Dänemark zurück. Wenn wir hier so das Wetter sehen könnten wir direkt wieder losfahren.#c


----------



## **bass** (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

idem für mich und die bretagne! ; )


----------



## **bass** (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und? jemand am samstag an der schleuse um rapfen und wels zu ärgern?


----------



## tsesar (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Falls das Wetter hält... warum nicht...

Wo genau ist die Grenze?


----------



## **bass** (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

etwa 200m unterhalb der schleuse, etwa an der letzten sitzbank dort ist ein grosser brauner stein (fels) bis oberhalb der schleuse wo das schild france steht!


----------



## tsesar (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Merci!
Ist die Seite oberhalb der Schleuse interessant?


----------



## **bass** (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

raubfisch nicht wirklich aber zum futterkorbangeln ist der platz in ordnung, ist auch ziemlich grundelfrei...


----------



## tsesar (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gestern eine 30er Rotfeder!

Und? Was sagen die Raubfische?


----------



## **bass** (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich warte noch ein bisschen, beschrenk mich im moment auf welse in frankreich ; )


----------



## BlackLions (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien,

Zander ist an der Mosel wieder offen. Dann werden wir mal unser Glück mit KöFi versuchen.|supergri


----------



## **bass** (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,
@blacklions
les gerade was in deiner signatur von ostsee! klär mich mal auf! kabeljau, flunder mit belly,meerforelle,hornhechtgemetzel???


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. Juni 2013)

BlackLions schrieb:


> Moien,
> 
> Zander ist an der Mosel wieder offen. Dann werden wir mal unser Glück mit KöFi versuchen.|supergri



Vergesse das 3kg Blei nicht


----------



## sascha2311 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



BlackLions schrieb:


> Moien,
> 
> Zander ist an der Mosel wieder offen. Dann werden wir mal unser Glück mit KöFi versuchen.|supergri




Hi,
hab Ich die Woche auch vor.Sag mal bescheid wie et mit der Strömung ausgesehen hat.Kam mir doch noch sehr schnell vor als Ich die Mosel gestern gesehen hab.
Hoffe die Grundeln ärgern dich nicht zu viel.

Gruss Sascha#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ähmmmm, wir reden aber hier schon noch vom Grenzgewässer, oder? Denn da dauert es noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## MoselBarbe (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ähmmmm, wir reden aber hier schon noch vom Grenzgewässer, oder? Denn da dauert es noch ein paar Tage.



Ne ich glaube die Jungs sprechen von der Trierer Strecke. Grenzgewässer ist ja erst ab 15.06 wieder frei. 

Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## sascha2311 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Ne ich glaube die Jungs sprechen von der Trierer Strecke. Grenzgewässer ist ja erst ab 15.06 wieder frei.
> 
> Petri
> MoselBarbe




Hallo,

richtig, Ich angle meist zwischen Detzem und Trier. Kann einer was zur Strömung sagen?Ich angle nämlich meist mit KÖFI auf Grund.

Gruss Sasch


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber schaut euch mal den Threadtitel an:

* 	 angeln in luxemburg  *


----------



## **bass** (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

na dann klär ich mal auf! es ist fast ein kilometer zwischen schengen und frankreich beangelbar ab dem 1.06


----------



## BlackLions (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> na dann klär ich mal auf! es ist fast ein kilometer zwischen schengen und frankreich beangelbar ab dem 1.06



#6 Danke Mike, 
schön das es immer noch Jungs "mit Ahnung" hier im Forum gibt.:vik:


----------



## BlackLions (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> na dann klär ich mal auf! es ist fast ein kilometer zwischen schengen und frankreich beangelbar ab dem 1.06





**bass** schrieb:


> hey,
> @blacklions
> les gerade was in deiner signatur von ostsee! klär mich mal auf! kabeljau, flunder mit belly,meerforelle,hornhechtgemetzel???



Moien Mike,
wir beangeln alles von der Mole, dem Steg und vom Strand aus. Fürs Boot waren die Wellen leider zu hoch.|uhoh:


----------



## **bass** (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ah ok, kenn das aus der bretagne ; ) 

flunder mit belly und c-rig wär aber schon geil! ; )

für die die es nicht wissen das bedeutet jetzt nicht dass man unter der brücke angeln darf erst ab dem grenzmarkierstein. grau etwa 0,50m *0,20m*0,20m  (bei der letzten bank vor der schleuse bzw. dort wo das gestrüpp anfängt)


----------



## chefkoch1 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kleine Anekdote aus Trier:

ältere Frau hat mir gestern in Trier an der Mosel den Setzkescher geleert. Habs leider zu spät gemerkt und hab nur noch den schönen fisch ins wassser plumpsen gesehen .
Dann hat sie mir noch mit einer Anzeige wegen Angelns angedroht. und dass Angeln ja ok wäre aber nicht das Fische fangen. geil, oder?
Vielleicht kennt jemand die Dame ja.
So schnell wie Sie mit dem Setzkescher umging , macht die das öfter.


----------



## MoselBarbe (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi chefkoch,

schade für den Rapfen. Hättest Jens hinterher werfen sollen
Aber dort an der Brücke rennen nur so gestörte rum, da würde ich abends auch nur zu zweit angeln gehen:m

Schöne kleine Geschichte...die nur das Leben schreibt|supergri

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Jensfreak (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jap! Krass die Alte... ich stand daneben... Sie faselte was von Fische gehören der mosel und so! Bestimmt von Peta oder Zeugen Jehovas 
muss immer noch lachen wenn ich dran denke...


----------



## Desperados (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hättest sie wegen Diebstahl anzeigen sollen. Immerhin gehört ein gefangener Fisch Dir . Und obwohl ich es ansich gut finde das der Fisch jetzt wieder schwimmt, hätte ich es trotzdem gemacht, nur um diesen Wahnsinnigen eine rein zu würgen


----------



## chefkoch1 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also bis in die Dunkelheit angel ich da auch nicht mehr allein. Bin öfter nachts am Wasser. Aber Trier West is gefährlicher als alles was die Mosel sonst zu bieten hat. Echt nur seltsame gestalten. Heute war ich mit der Heavy feeder und Köderfisch los. Leider erfolglos. Dann mit auftriebsperle und sbirolinovorfach. Tauwurm dran und da war der erste Barsch. Die grundeln sind schon sehr arg!|gr:


----------



## Eric1987 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich wurde in Trier mal mit ner Streiaxt verfolgt.

Also immer aufpassen. TRIER ist GEFÄHRLICH...


----------



## labralehn (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Deswegen "angeln in luxemburg" #h
Ich bin erst wieder im August dort am Angeln.


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja,

gefährlich ist es eigenltich überall. OK, TR-West ist noch was schlimmer. Da würde ich nun auch nicht allein im Dunkeln ansitzen wollen. 

Aber auch bei den Dörfern passiert nicht automatisch nichts in der heutigen Zeit. Wenn jemand allein zwischen zwei Dörfern sitzt und wird Überfallen oder sonst was, wer bekommt es denn mit wenn es nicht gerade bei schönem Wetter direkt neben dem Radweg ist. 

Mit der alten Dame ist natürlich der Hammer. Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein, echt nicht.


----------



## Quincy85 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wo war denn das genau mit der alten dame ? 
bei Igel auf der Mosel seite oder auf der anderen ?


----------



## chefkoch1 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das mit der netten Dame war an der Römerbrücke.|uhoh:
Wie hat Jens gesagt; Truller!


----------



## chefkoch1 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Saisonstart! Wer ist draußen? Wie läufts?


----------



## labralehn (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich bin erst wieder im August bei euch da drüben.
Muss erstmal den Neckar von Welsen befreien |supergri


----------



## potta0001986 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen,
Hab gestern Abend einen ersten Ansitz auf Wels gestartet bin aber leider geschneidert:/ die Stelle stank nach Fisch Viel Totholz  aber leider blieb es bei paar nervösen Zupfern:/ Bin aber hoch motiviert einen lux. Wels zu fangen
Bis bald,
Michel


----------



## extremepike (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also Ich hab gestern ein Versuch auf Karpfen gestartet, jedoch mit mäßigem Erfolg, nur nen Brassen ... Nächstes Wochenende noch ein Versuch starten, mal schauen ob es dann klappt


----------



## BlackLions (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien,

also wir versuchen es ab Freitag abend mal auf Zander oder Wels. Mal sehen was sich zwischen Stau Feyen und Detzem so ergibt. Bericht kommt.#h

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## marcimark11 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Guten Morgen.
Bei youtube habe ich ein Video ueber das Carpodrom in Petange gesehen. Hat jemand Infos bezüglich dem Reglement und den Preisen? Habe bereits gegoogelt. Ohne Erfolg.
Gruss Marcimark


----------



## donfisch (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, wollte morgen an die Mosel. Weiß jemand wie es nach dem Unwetter von heute morgen da aussieht bzgl. Wasserstand und Wassertrübung ?

Gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heut Mittag war es braun und trüb. Nach den jetzigen Niederfällen kannst du davon ausgehen das es morgen leicht erhöht und richtig trüb ist.


----------



## BlackLions (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Waren heute mal kurz am Wasser, starke Strömung und braune Suppe. KöFi mit Grundblei 120gr. hat aber funktioniert. Die Grundeln waren sehr aktiv. Schön alles bis auf die Gräten abgeschmatzt. Hat aber trotzdem Gaudi gemacht.


----------



## dermazz (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War gestern auch mal unterwegs. Habe von der Mündung Sauer/Mosel bis Langsur mal probiert mit Wobbler, GuFi und Blinker.. War gute 4 Stunden unterwegs.. Es ging nichts, gar nichts.

Würde mich mal jemand mitnehmen? Würde mich echt über den ein oder anderen Profi freuen.


----------



## Jensfreak (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



dermazz schrieb:


> War gestern auch mal unterwegs. Habe von der Mündung Sauer/Mosel bis Langsur mal probiert mit Wobbler, GuFi und Blinker.. War gute 4 Stunden unterwegs.. Es ging nichts, gar nichts.
> 
> Würde mich mal jemand mitnehmen? Würde mich echt über den ein oder anderen Profi freuen.



So geht es mir auch :-( seit Tagen nix....


----------



## tsesar (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heute hat's endlich geklappt auf der Untersauer: 1 Döbel (49cm).


----------



## Frettchen82 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Immerhin etwas. Ich war heute auch auf Tour, aber bei Trier. Hab doch tatsächlich eine 47er Nase mit dem Spinner am Schwanz erwischt. Aber meine erste überhaupt.


----------



## chefkoch1 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nicht aufgeben, Männer!

Die Sauer ist voll mit Fisch.
Mein Saisonstart an der Sauer war fulminant. Tageszeit und Wetterlage spielen die größte Rolle. An den beiden heißen Tagen letzte Woche hat Alles gebissen auf Alles. Ab Montag wird's wieder besser.
War jetzt 3 Tage in Bayern an Donau und Vils. Nur Barben gefangen bei der Strömung. Selbst im Hafenbecken nur ein paar Lauben. Ist einfach zu kalt. Bei 11°C tagsüber vergeht mir auch der Appetit.
An der Kyll hat es gestern Abend ganz gut gebissen. hatte nur ne halbe Stunde Zeit und direkt in der ersten Gumpe ne schöne Bachforelle verhaftet. Die zweite verloren.


----------



## BlackLions (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So,....hab ein paar Stündchen Zeit und werde mich mal an der Sauer umsehen. Der Ecken um Langsur scheint ganz gut zu sein.
Bericht folgt.


Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Frettchen82 (28. Juni 2013)

chefkoch1 schrieb:


> Nicht aufgeben, Männer!
> 
> Die Sauer ist voll mit Fisch.
> Mein Saisonstart an der Sauer war fulminant. Tageszeit und Wetterlage spielen die größte Rolle. An den beiden heißen Tagen letzte Woche hat Alles gebissen auf Alles. Ab Montag wird's wieder besser.
> ...



Wo bist du unterwegs an der kyll?


----------



## chefkoch1 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Strecke Daufenbach.


----------



## BlackLions (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien,

die Ecke um Langsur war nicht so verkehrt. :vik:

2 x Brassen á 2kg
1 x Aal á 68cm
1 x unser "Lieblingsfisch" die Grundel #t

Alles mit Futterkorb und Tauwurm.

Das Wasser war etwas trüb, die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit lag so bei 2m / sek. 

GuFi und Blinker brachten keine Ergebnisse. #c


----------



## Schurick (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wir haben die den gestrigen Abend sowie den heutigen Morgen bei Remerschen verbracht und bis auf 2 Grundeln nichts gefangen 

Ist es richtig, dass das Übernachten am Ufer verboten ist?


----------



## Desperados (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Davon ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## dermazz (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So,  wieder Zuhause. 11 Grundeln. Egal was man macht. 16er Haken mit Made, 6er mit Wurm oder sogar ein 1er Haken mit 2 Tauwürmern. Ich gebe es auf in der Sauer.


----------



## Frettchen82 (30. Juni 2013)

dermazz schrieb:


> So,  wieder Zuhause. 11 Grundeln. Egal was man macht. 16er Haken mit Made, 6er mit Wurm oder sogar ein 1er Haken mit 2 Tauwürmern. Ich gebe es auf in der Sauer.



So ist es. Werde auch zukünftig mehr auf stille gewässer gehen.


----------



## chefkoch1 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Servus,

Probiert es mal mit Auftriebspiloten, die man aufs Vorfach aufziehen kann.
Die sind verschiebbar und lassen sich wunderbar den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Aal und Waller beißen auch besser auf Köder, die nicht starr auf Grund liegen. Ein Stück Wasserleitungsisolierung tuts auch für grössere Köder. (Wurmbündel) Vermeiden lassen sich die Grundelbisse zwar nicht ganz aber jeder dritte Biss ist ein "normaler" Fisch. 
Habe damit schon 3 Barben aus der Fahrrinne und 2 Barsche vor der Steinpackung gefangen. Probierts aus. Und noch ein tip: Abends wird's ruhiger mit den Grundeln. Bei Dunkelheit gibt's fast keine Bisse mehr von den Biestern. Was an der Donau auch gut funktioniert ist die alte Stellfischrute mit 6 oder 7 Metern und Posenmontage ausser Reichweite der Grundeln.


----------



## tsesar (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



dermazz schrieb:


> So, wieder Zuhause. 11 Grundeln. Egal was man macht. 16er Haken mit Made, 6er mit Wurm oder sogar ein 1er Haken mit 2 Tauwürmern. Ich gebe es auf in der Sauer.


 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung bis wohin die Grundeln mittlerweile die Sauer erobert haben?
Vorige Woche hab ich von einer Brücke bei Diekirch aus gemeint eine Grundel auf einem Stein in der Sauer zu sehen. 
Es könnte allerdings auch eine Groppe gewesen sein.


----------



## tsesar (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schurick schrieb:


> Wir haben die den gestrigen Abend sowie den heutigen Morgen bei Remerschen verbracht und bis auf 2 Grundeln nichts gefangen
> 
> Ist es richtig, dass das Übernachten am Ufer verboten ist?


 
Soweit ich weiss, ist "wildes Campieren" verboten.
Es ist auch verboten in einem Auto zu schlafen, schon 
allein aus Sicherheitsgründen ist das nicht anzuraten.

Übrigens gestern Abend wurde bei Remerschen mit einem Stein ein Autofenster zerschlagen und eine Tasche wurde aus einem Auto geklaut, während 7 Angler in knapp 100m Entfernung ihrem Hobby nachgingen.


----------



## Bert83 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wir waren gestern auch an der Sauer von Minden bis Vianden hoch, immer mal  wieder an vielversprechenden Stellen aber nicht  ein Biss. Als ob keine Fische   da seien! ???


----------



## labralehn (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Klasse Bild und ein schöner Zander, Petri Heil.
Bei mir dauerts noch ein wenig. Im August bin erst wieder an der Mosel auf der Lux Seite und der Sauer.

Ich hoffe ihr lasst mir noch ein paar Grundeln, als Köderfische übrig. 

Wünsche allen viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Angeln dort.


----------



## chefkoch1 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Toller Fisch, klasse!


----------



## **bass** (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schönes tier!

Heut kommt eine reportage über den wels in luxemburg wens interressiert... glaub gegen 19h auf rtl (lux)

Bis dann


----------



## chris87 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Jungs!

Ich wollte morgen Nachmittag und Samstagmorgen mit der Feeder los und hätte da zwei, drei Fragen an euch:

1.) wie sieht's an der Mosel mit Grundeln aus? Genauso extrem wie an der Sauer und wenn ja, wie wehrt ihr euch dagegen? Wäre ne auftriebsperle vorm Haken eine Option? Habt ihr damit Erfahrung?
2.) wenn jmd schon mit Futterkorb unterwegs war, eher ne fruchtige Futternote oder klassisch Karamell/Zimt zu empfehlen?
3.) hätte jmd vllt Lust mitzukommen?

Danke und Grüße
Chris


----------



## blacksoul (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin,

ich will dir ja nicht auf die Füße treten aber die Frage mit den Grundeln kommt ja bald auf jeder dritten Seite! Einfach mal ein wenig lesen bevor man immer frägt! Man kann auch einen ganzen Thread mit der Threadsuche (Thema durchsuchen) durchforsten und findet somit schnell ob es zu dem Thema bereits was gibt oder nicht . Hättest du nur die letzte Seite gelesen da wurde gerade das Thema Grundeln angesprochen 

schönes WE


----------



## chris87 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Habe ich
Da ging es jedoch mehr ums Raubfischangeln, und daher hatte ich explizit nach Erfahrungen beim Feedern mit auftriebsperlen etc gefragt..

Naja, ich probier's nachher, mal schauen ob's funktioniert!


----------



## **bass** (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na??? Keine räuber unterwegs... sitz noch im tdf fest und am dienstag ist dann auch mein saisonstart! Endlich!!! Also macht mir mal den mund wässerig!

Grundeln sind überall! Am besten erst angeln wenn's dunkel wird! (Ist im moment aber noch schwierig) bzw min.50cm über grund zb. mit pose... ansonsten nur mit pellets,oder kleinen boilies angeln (den mais haben sie auch schon für sich entdeckt genau wie hanf und erbsen)


----------



## chefkoch1 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Doch. Wels, Hecht, Rapfen, Döbel laufen schon.
Zander und Barsch sind noch heikel.
Finde die besseren Barsche irgendwie nicht diese Saison.
Habt Ihr mehr Glück?


----------



## BlackLions (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien,

waren gestern Abend noch an der Sauer feedern.

Ergebniss:

5 Grundeln
2 Rotaugen (25cm + 29cm)

Hab dann gegen 22:00 Uhr mal einen KöFi (kleine Grundel) auf Grund gelegt. Nach ein paar Minuten gabs einen Hammerbiss der so plötzlich kam das es meine ganze Montage, trotz offener Bremse, zerissen hat. Haben dann nur noch ein lautes Platschen gehört und Ruhe war.|kopfkrat

Aber so ist angeln. Heute versuchen wir es am gleichen Platz nochmal. Diesmal mit etwas stärkerem Equipment. :vik:

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## **bass** (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auch in der sauer gibt es grosses vieh! ; )

Mein bruder konnte gestern nen hecht,barsch döbel und wels fangen, müsste also laufen! Er hatte noch 3 fehlbisse auf wels, sowie je einer auf hecht und rapfen!


----------



## **bass** (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mein bruder und ein freund konnten gestern wels mit so ziemlich jedem köder zum biss überzeugen, barsch, grundeln,spinner und würmer... und wieder ein hecht!


----------



## extremepike (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gestern wieder ein Ansitz auf Karpfen, leider nichts. Mal schauen obs heut Abend klappt


----------



## tsesar (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heute morgen an der Untersauer hab ich zu meiner Überraschung mit einem Wobbler einen Bitterling gehakt.
Wieso dieser kleine Fisch sich für einen doppelt so grossen Wobbler interessiert, war mir zuerst ein Rätsel, Ich denke aber, dass ich die Lösung kenne: beim Wobbler handelte es sich um einen silberfarbenen mit rotem Bauch. Der Bitterling war ein Männchen im Prachtkleid, also ebenfalls mit rotem Bauch. Der kleine Kerl hat den Wobbler sicher für einen Eindringling in sein Revier gehalten und wollte ihn deshalb verscheuchen, wobei er unglücklicherweise gehakt wurde.


----------



## n1c0 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien #h

mich hat es mal wieder nach Trier gezogen und daher bin ich wohl wieder öfters in Luxemburg unterwegs.

Da ich mir erst vor kurzem neues Tackle zugelegt habe, wollte ich mir auch mal neue Gummis für den Zander zulegen. Habt ihr da ein paar Empfehlungen für mich? Gerne mit genauerem Modell, Farbe und Größe, denn die Bestellung steht kurz bevor 

Äddi a Merci


----------



## Moselfischer1979 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hab bis jetzt eigentlich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Raubfischen an der Lux-Grenze gemacht. Dafür sind die Brassen dieses Jahr gut am beißen.


----------



## chefkoch1 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Servus.
Folgendes zu der Sache mit den Raubfischen.
Im Moment ist soviel Brut im Wasser wie ich es noch nie gesehen hab. die Grundeln tun ihr übriges. Angelt das was da ist und nicht dem hinterher was noch zu weit draußen steht.
hab in wasserbillig schon so viele demotivierte Angler getroffen. Wels, Aal, forelle, döbel, hecht läuft doch wie Sau. bloß die kopytoangler haben schlechte Karten im Moment. Packt mal ab 22 Uhr die Grundrute aus und ihr sehr was an Fisch da ist. Das macht doch einen guten Angler aus, dass er sich auf die Gegebenheiten einstellt. Und Fangen will doch jeder.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chefkoch1 schrieb:


> Packt mal ab 22 Uhr die Grundrute aus und ihr sehr was an Fisch da ist.



Für ne Stunde lohnt sich doch nicht |rolleyes


----------



## chefkoch1 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie mans nimmt.
wenn man dafür grundelfrei angeln kann.
Meine schicht endet oft kurz nach 10. Da fahr ich eh über die Mosel auf dem Heimweg.
Habe dieses Jahr die meisten Welse auf Wurm gefangen.
Und es hat immer kurz vor 11 nochmal geknallt.
In Deutschland geht's dann noch ne Stunde länger.
Die kleinen Lauben bleiben ja auch nicht liegen bei den Grundeln. Hat jemand von euch schon mal Zander auf Grundel gefangen?


----------



## Jensfreak (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn man auf der deutschen Seite angelt juckts eh keinen wenn man nachts durch angelt..


----------



## Frettchen82 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Jensfreak schrieb:


> Wenn man auf der deutschen Seite angelt juckts eh keinen wenn man nachts durch angelt..



Warum sollte das so sein? Musst du mir aber jetzt mal erklären?.


----------



## n1c0 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chefkoch1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon mal Zander auf Grundel gefangen?


Würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren... ;+


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das so sein? Musst du mir aber jetzt mal erklären?.



Mir auch .... wird Zeit das endlich mal strenger kontrolliert wird, es nervt wenn die ehrlichen Leute immer die Deppen sind.


----------



## MoselBarbe (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Typen, die sich Kontrolleure nennen, machen das doch nur, weil sie den kompletten Jahreserlaubnisschein für die Mosel umsonst bekommen und mit ihrer Schrottkarre die Radwege benutzen können. Aber kontrollieren geht da keiner von. Müsste man sich ja bewegen. Frechheit. #q#q#q

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## donfisch (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
ich wollte die Tage mal an der Mosel auf Barsch angeln. Kann mir jemand Tips geben wie die momentan am besten zu fangen sind. Wobbler oder Gummifisch? Grundnah oder auch an der Oberfläche? Typische "Barschstellen" suchen oder beissen die auch mitten im Fluss? 
Ich hatte bisher noch kein Glück, nicht mal ein Nachläufer....

Gruss


----------



## MoselBarbe (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



donfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte die Tage mal an der Mosel auf Barsch angeln. Kann mir jemand Tips geben wie die momentan am besten zu fangen sind. Wobbler oder Gummifisch? Grundnah oder auch an der Oberfläche? Typische "Barschstellen" suchen oder beissen die auch mitten im Fluss?
> Ich hatte bisher noch kein Glück, nicht mal ein Nachläufer....
> 
> Gruss



Da bist du momentan nicht allein. Ist schwer einen derzeit ans Band zu bekommen. 

Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## Jensfreak (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Da bist du momentan nicht allein. Ist schwer einen derzeit ans Band zu bekommen.
> 
> Petri
> MoselBarbe





Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das so sein? Musst du mir aber jetzt mal erklären?.



Weil ich und bekannte noch nie kontrolliert wurden.
Kollege ist karpfenangler der sitzt oft ne ganze Woche am Stück an der mosel


----------



## Jensfreak (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Von mir aus könnte auch mehr kontrolliert werden


----------



## Frettchen82 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hast ja tolle Kollegen, muss man schon sagen!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Jensfreak schrieb:


> Weil ich und bekannte noch nie kontrolliert wurden.



#q
#q
#q


----------



## potta0001986 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich muss wirklich sagen das in diesem Thread hier (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen) die kleinkariertesten und die unsympastischen Teilnehmer im ganzen Anglerboard vereint werden!
Mann muss sich wirklich 3x fragen ob mann hier etwas postet oder fragt:/ aber was soll ich sagen das Verhalten passt eben zu 90% der Luxemburger! ( und ja ich bin auch einer)!
Ich versorge die Fische ordentlich und hinterlasse meinen Platz sauber aber es kommt eben auch mal vor das ich hier ne Nacht am Wasser verbringe oder mal mit 2 Ruten angel anstatt mit einer!
So und jetzt viel Spass beim zerfleischen!!! Den Stock benutzen wir normalerweise zum angeln und nicht um in der Arsch zu stecken!!!!!
Das lag mir schon lange auf der Zunge!
Michel


----------



## Frettchen82 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ist ja echt interessant. Ich würde mich jetzt aber nicht als kleinkariert bezeichnen. Über Sinn und Zweck verschiedener Regeln und Gesetzte zu diskutieren ist aber genau so hinfällig. Der Fakt ist nun mal, das es sie gibt. Und dann in einem Forum mit tausenden nutzern Werbung dafür zu mache, sich nicht an die Regeln zu halten, geht halt nicht.

Aber Fakt ist auch, dass wir ohne diverse Regelungen heute nicht in diesem Forum angemeldet wären. Warum? Ohne Fische braucht man kein Forum mehr...

Also leute, wenn ihr meint, ihr müsst auf die Regeln ********n, dann macht das. Aber stiftet nicht noch andere dazu an.


----------



## MoselBarbe (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Ist ja echt interessant. Ich würde mich jetzt aber nicht als kleinkariert bezeichnen. Über Sinn und Zweck verschiedener Regeln und Gesetzte zu diskutieren ist aber genau so hinfällig. Der Fakt ist nun mal, das es sie gibt. Und dann in einem Forum mit tausenden nutzern Werbung dafür zu mache, sich nicht an die Regeln zu halten, geht halt nicht.
> 
> Aber Fakt ist auch, dass wir ohne diverse Regelungen heute nicht in diesem Forum angemeldet wären. Warum? Ohne Fische braucht man kein Forum mehr...
> 
> Also leute, wenn ihr meint, ihr müsst auf die Regeln ********n, dann macht das. Aber stiftet nicht noch andere dazu an.



Hier wird ja keiner angestiftet gegen das Gesetz zu verstoßen. Jensfreak hat nur geschrieben, dass zu wenig kontrolliert wird. Das ist auch fakt an der Mosel. An der Saar haben wir halt einen Kontrolleur, der sein Amt sehr verbissen durchführt. Da gibts auch öfter Kontrollen, was ich auch für wichitig halte. Aber über die deutschen Fischereigesetze zu diskutieren sprengt den Rahmen. 

Aber der Satz, mit den Regelungen, der war spitze. Hab mir fast vor Lachen ins Höschen gemacht. In unserem Land herrscht Entnahmepflicht ausserhalb der Schonzeit und wenn das Mindestmaß erreicht ist. Ich glaube durch die ganze Entnehmerei gibts keine Fische mehr und nicht, wenn ein paar Typen mal nachts den Grill anschmeißen und mal durchangeln. Da sollte man mal ansetzen, wenn so geile Typen mit Müllsäcken voll Zander nach Hause marschieren. 

Also nicht immer den Moralapostel spielen, sondern mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Erst denken beim lenken, dann drücken beim kacken. :l

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## n1c0 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Jensfreak schrieb:


> Fahr doch mal am Grenzgewässer vorbei am Wochenende da stehen se mit Kölner und simmern Nummernschild um nachts 3 Tage durchzuangeln!



He Kollege immer langsam, kehr nicht alle über einen Haufen!

|offtopic

Auch ich bin grundsätzlich für mehr Kontrollen, aber kümmert euch doch nicht soviel um fremde Angelegenheiten, es bringt im Endeffekt eh nix...

Wie wäre es wenn es hier wieder mehr um's Angeln gehen würde? Der Thread verkommt so langsam und das ist auch der Grund warum ich hier keine Lust mehr habe zu Posten #d


----------



## MoselBarbe (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



n1c0 schrieb:


> He Kollege immer langsam, kehr nicht alle über einen Haufen!
> 
> |offtopic
> 
> ...




Ey ganz ruhig Brauner...#d das Problem ist, dass die meisten nix fangen im Moment,da kommt Langeweile auf. 
Dann geht besser schwimmen und kühlt eure hitzigen Gemühter ab.
Klärt das bitte per PN...ist ja schlimmer wie im Kindergarten|krach:
Bitte back to topic:l

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Jensfreak (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Genau im Moment wird fast nix gefangen:-(


----------



## n1c0 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Ey ganz ruhig Brauner...#d das Problem ist, dass die meisten nix fangen im Moment,da kommt Langeweile auf.
> Dann geht besser schwimmen und kühlt eure hitzigen Gemühter ab.
> Klärt das bitte per PN...ist ja schlimmer wie im Kindergarten|krach:
> Bitte back to topic:l
> ...


Scheinbar hast du meinen Beitrag nicht so verstanden wie er gemeint war 

Ich bin ganz bestimmt gechillt und deshalb beteilige ich mich nicht an solchen Diskussionen wie auf den letzten beiden Seiten(Jensfreak/Moselbarbe/Frettchen82), weil es im Endeffekt nichts bringt und es immer weniger ums Angeln selbst geht...

Trotzdem muss man nicht Leute aus gewissen Regionen über einen Kamm scheren!

Deshalb gibt es auch nichts per PN zu klären #d

So auf ein BTT :m


----------



## MoselBarbe (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hat da jemand etwa ein Kölner oder Simmerner Kennzeichen???

Es ist doch Fakt, dass Jensfreak diese Kennzeichen am Grenzgewässer gesehen hat. Dann kann er das auch ruhig hier reinschreiben. 
Das schlimme an der Regelung am Grenzgewässer ist, das jeder sich für 15€ einen Angelschein holen kann und damit auf Lebewesen losgelassen wird. #q#q#q

Ein Forum ist eine Plattform zum Meinungs- und Erfahrungsaustausch...für nix anderes.|bla:|bla:|bla:


Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## n1c0 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Hat da jemand etwa ein Kölner oder Simmerner Kennzeichen???
> 
> Es ist doch Fakt, dass Jensfreak diese Kennzeichen am Grenzgewässer gesehen hat. Dann kann er das auch ruhig hier reinschreiben.


Ja habe ich und genau da ist mein Problem! Nur weil Abends dort jemand steht, von weiter weg, heisst das noch lange nicht dass er nur da ist zum Nachtangeln... Hat er sie dort nach 0Uhr gesehen und morgens um 4Uhr auch noch? Bezweifle ich und wenn ja warum war er selbst dort? Während meiner Zeit in Trier bin ich oft um 22Uhr in meine Trierer Wohnung und am nächsten morgen gegen 8Uhr wieder zum Grenzgewässer.... und ich hatte dabei KEIN regionales Nummernschild 



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Das schlimme an der Regelung am Grenzgewässer ist, das jeder sich für 15€ einen Angelschein holen kann und damit auf Lebewesen losgelassen wird. #q#q#q



Genau da liegt das Problem #q Da sind wir uns einig |rolleyes


----------



## n1c0 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Jensfreak schrieb:


> So um das klar zustellen! Ich habe Russen getroffen bei grevenmacher. Die saßen da und angelten! 2 Personen mit 8 Ruten... Konnte ich erkennen. Ich fragte wo sie her kommen und ob sie schon mal kontrolliert wurden. Die sagten simmern! Kommen hier hin weil sie kein bundesfischereischein haben und angeln von Freitag bis sonntags durch! Und so habe ich schon mehrere getroffen die nicht hier aus der Gegend sind. bin normal ein freundlicher Angler der gerne fragt und grüsst und immer neues wissen will.Warum sollte er mich belügen? Also schreibe ich es so hier ins Forum. Beruht alles auf Tatsachen! Und jetzt nervt mich net mit eurer Besserwisserei!


Also, warum nicht gleich so #6
Ist natürlich nicht schön sowas zu hören...


----------



## MoselBarbe (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So geklärt#g

Wie siehts mit den Fängen am Grenzgewässer aus am Tage???

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## MoselBarbe (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hi,
> was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir es den Rheinanglern nachmachen und uns alle mal zu einem Forumstreffen einigen. Drüben wars immer lustig und schlechte Phasen konnte man bestens überstehen.
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht könnte ein Austausch von Tipps zur Initialzündung, bezüglich der Fänge, weiterhelfen?
> ...



Das ist doch mal eine gute Idee. Wäre auf jedenfall dabei. 

Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## chefkoch1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich auch!


----------



## chefkoch1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gehe tagsüber gar nicht mehr an die Mosel.
erst ab ca 20 Uhr. bis Mitternacht auf deutscher Seite.
Tagsüber nur Sauer und Kyll.
Forellen und Döbel machen mehr Spaß als Grundeln.
Letztes Jahr konnte man tagsüber ja noch gut auf Barsch gehen in Lux aber dieses Jahr nix, gar nix.
Meine Theorie: Der Welsbestand dezimiert sehr viel. Wels geht ja fast jede Nacht dran. und keiner unter 60. Die fressen auch Barsche.


----------



## chefkoch1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann komm mal zu mir nach Trier.
Gehe nächste Woche ganz sicher nochmal mit einer Rute auf Waller. Die andere liegt für Zander. Aber danach kannst du räuchern, wenn du den ganzen Aalbeifang entnimmst.
Denn die meisten Welse beißen auf Tauwurm. Selbst große Haken vermeiden die Aalbisse kaum. Auch die Theorie, dass ein Stahlvorfach Aale abschreckt, kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Die gehen kompromisslos drauf und hängen so gut wie immer. Man muss nur weit genug werfen, um an den Brassen vorbeizukommen. Davon gibt's hier raue Mengen.|uhoh:


----------



## chefkoch1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sollen die Aale in Mosel und Sauer egtl. immer noch bedenklich sein bezüglich PBC Belastungen?
Esse mal einen im Monat. Denke nicht dass das ein Problem ist.


----------



## Eric1987 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der Name ist Programm


----------



## Eric1987 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chefkoch1 schrieb:


> Meine Theorie: Der Welsbestand dezimiert sehr viel. Wels geht ja fast jede Nacht dran. und keiner unter 60. Die fressen auch Barsche.



Solltest zum Prof. ernannt werden.

Wenn weniger aus der Mosel gefressen wird, wird auch mehr gefangen.


----------



## chefkoch1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Häufigkeit der Welsfänge hat doch enorm zugenommen. Die Durchschnittsgröße der Tiere auch. Deshalb denke ich das jetzt ein potenzierter Räuberbestand vorhanden ist, der ganz speziell die Barsche bis zu einer bestimmten Größe im Winter dezimiert hat. Es fehlen nämlich die Zwischengrößen von 15-35cm. Die ganz Großen und die ganz Kleinen werden ja zumindest vereinzelt gefangen.
Also Welse fangen! Zumindest ein paar.


----------



## Eric1987 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja stimmt hab vergessen, dass welse gezielt nur barsche zwischen 15-35 cm fressen.


----------



## chefkoch1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#6#6#6


----------



## tsesar (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chefkoch1 schrieb:


> Sollen die Aale in Mosel und Sauer egtl. immer noch bedenklich sein bezüglich PBC Belastungen?
> Esse mal einen im Monat. Denke nicht dass das ein Problem ist.


 
Man warnt davor sehr fetthaltige Fische aus Sauer und Mosel zu essen. Da PCB nur sehr langsam abgebaut wird und sich im Fettgewebe speichert, ist es sicher, dass Aale, besonders aus der Mosel, wirklich nicht gegessen werden sollten.
Die Sauer ist ja etwas weniger problematisch in punkto PCB.
Ich denke, dass das PCB-Problem in der Mosel noch einige Jahre bleiben wird, ich fürchte die Mosel wird nie mehr richtig sauber. PCB befindet sich im Wasser, im Schlamm, in den wirbellosen Tieren, und wird aus diesem (Teufels)Kreislauf sobald nicht mehr herauskommen.


----------



## chefkoch1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke tsesar für die Antwort.


----------



## Tristan01 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi liebe Angel-community!

Das hier ist mein erster Post und hoffe das ich eine angenehme Zeit hier auf dem Anglerboard mit euch verbringen werde!

Hätte da auch schon meine erste Frage:
Ich wollte in den nächsten Tagen mit meinem Vater mal wieder gemeinsam an die Mosel angeln gehen. 
Da ich hier gelesen habe das die Waller zur Zeit ganz gut gehen wollte ich fragen ob mir einer evtl. die ein oder andere gute stelle verraten, und mir den ein oder anderen tipp geben könnte.
Aale, Waller.... Alles was halt so geht. 

Danke schon mal und einen schönen Tag in die neue Woche!

LG Tris.


----------



## mike.willes (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

ich gehe meistens in Höhe Wasserliesch angeln (Bolo-, Feeder und Stippen) und habe es eigentlich auf Brassen abgesehen. Leider gehen nur vereinzelt welche an den Haken, aber dafür in respektabler Grösse (5-6 Pfund). Wo gehst du fischen und welche Methode setzt du ein? Fütterst du an? Besten Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## Tristan01 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tristan01 schrieb:


> Hi liebe Angel-community!
> 
> Das hier ist mein erster Post und hoffe das ich eine angenehme Zeit hier auf dem Anglerboard mit euch verbringen werde!
> 
> ...



Am besten nur am Grenzgewässer  Habe mich entschieden morgen Abend zu gehen... Hoffe ihr könnt mir bis dahin den ein oder anderen Tipp geben.

Danke nochmal 

LG Tris.


----------



## chefkoch1 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nittel!


----------



## BlackLions (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oberbillig


----------



## Passion-Angling (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Leute, ist jetzt schon tierisch lange her, dass ich irgendwas gepostet hab.
Wollte mich erkundigen ob niemand in der Mosel in Schengen und Richtung Remerschen angelt, würd mich interessieren wie es dort mit Raubfisch aussieht.


----------



## Balam0r (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann nur was zu Stadtbredimus sagen...

Morgens in der Dämmerung mit Kunstköder auf Räuber - nichts. Kann aber auch (sehr wahrscheinlich sogar) am Wetter gelegen haben.
Was immer geht sind Grundeln, beim anschließenden Feedern habe ich bei 30 Stück aufgehört zu zählen. Mein Kumpel konnte eine anständige Brasse landen, das wars dann auch.


----------



## chris87 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey!

Ich benutze beim Feedern mittlerweile ein Stückchen Kork oder Styropor, welches ich ca 5 cm vor den Haken auf's Vorfach ziehe. Konnte somit größtenteils bisher den Grundeln aus dem weg gehen.
Beim letzten ca 6 stündigem Ansatz lediglich 5 Grundeln. Und mE stören sich die anderen Weißfische nicht daran, konnte u.a. einen Brassen von ca 55 cm und Schuppenkarpfen von 35 cm fangen!

Gruß 
Chris


----------



## Balam0r (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Chris!

Ja - beim nächsten Mal wird das auch so gemacht. Ohne macht es keinen Spaß mehr, echt zum kotzen.
War nur schlecht ausgerüstet. Das letzte Mal an der Mosel ist schon fast ein Jehr, hatte das irgendwie nicht mehr auf dem Schirm das es so extrem ist 

Grüße!
Balam0r


----------



## Tristan01 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moin,

hab mich gestern Abend mal gegenüber vom Merterter Hafen verschanzt und habs mal mit Dendro-Bündeln auf Aal und Wels versucht. Ausser 5 Bisse (wovon 2 gut waren) konnte ich nur einen der seltenen Grundeln fangen. -.-Versuche mein Glück morgen Abend mal in Oberbillig wie ihr es mir empfohlen habt. Habe dort schon eine schöne Stelle gefunden.

Unterhalb der Fähre, da dürften genug Nahrung, sandiger Grund und schöne tiefe Stellen sein. Werde auch eine mit Köfi rausfeuern da diese sch**** Grundeln ja noch nicht mal vorm Tauwurm zurück schrecken.

Werde euch dann Bericht erstatten.

LG 
Tris.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Grundeln schrecken auch vor Grundeln nicht zurück ........


tight lines
Tom


----------



## chefkoch1 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab die besten Erfahrungen mit U-Pose gemacht.
Durchlaufende Geflochtene mit Stopper fürs Anti-Tangle mit Tiroler.
stabiler Wirbel auf die Hauptschnur. das Vorfach wieder aus geflochtener mit U-Pose 6-14g, Stopper drauf und nach 1m den Haken. ( Hängt von der Strömung ab). In meinem Fall 1/0 Einzelhaken mit vollem Tauwurmbesatz oder Köfi (Grundel, leicht perforiert). 
Treibt im Wasser schön auf und der Fisch hakt sich von selbst. Hab die besten Erfahrungen stromaufwärts gemacht. Bei Aal kannst du das letzte Stück des Vorfachs durch ein fertiges Monofiles ersetzen mit entsprechendem Haken.


----------



## Tristan01 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey danke für den Tipp!

Habs gestern in Oberbillig versucht wie ihr es mir empfohlen habt. 
Und siehe da: 2 Aale, 63cm und 64cm und ein 67er Rapfen! :vik:

Und eine 9cm Grundel auf einen 11cm Tauwurm #q

Dann kam jedoch ein furchtbarer Sturm und musste meine Aktion abbrechen.

LG Tris.


----------



## BlackLions (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Tristan01 schrieb:


> Hey danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Habs gestern in Oberbillig versucht wie ihr es mir empfohlen habt.
> Und siehe da: 2 Aale, 63cm und 64cm und ein 67er Rapfen! :vik:
> ...



Petri Heil! :m


----------



## Tristan01 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Dank #g

LG Tris.


----------



## **bass** (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hier ist ja wieder was los ; )))))

wie jedes jahr um diese zeit! ; ) 

an kontrollen werdet ihr nichts ändern und ich auch nicht, wenn schon jeder ne angelstelle aufräumt ist schon viel getan...

passt euch doch einfach an, jetzt geht eh nur döbel rapfen und wels... also geht früh morgens spinnern, dann mit bier und grill plumbsangeln mit grundeln als köfis und abends in der dämmerung wieder los mit der spinne... das wars... kein stress für köfis und kleine welse ( und ja, auch andere räuber) an der feeder machen auch laune!

so läufts eben jedes jahr und freut euch, auch noch im august...

und wenn dann alle kein bock mehr haben die kleinen gefangen wurden die finger und zehen wieder abfrieren dann gibt's die grossen! ; )
wie jedes jahr!!!

moien gilles! ; )


----------



## Buschi1984 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo in die runde. Wollte mal von euch wissen wie es im moment mit den forellen in der sauer aussieht? Werde morgen es zum ersten mal versuchen. Da ich mich da nicht so auskenne nehmen mich zwei kumpels mit. Werde mich dann mal überaschen lassen und hoffe auf meine erste bachforelle ( auf gufis ). Wenn noch einer tipps haben soll immer her damit. Merci


----------



## **bass** (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

war seit mai nicht mehr dort...


----------



## Buschi1984 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi, bin zurück von meinem ersten bachforellentripp... Einfach nur GEIL  ich weiss leider nicht wo wir genau waren da ich mich da null auskenne. Es war ne sauerstrecke die einem hotel gehört. War mit zwei kumpels los, der eine hat mit schwimmer und wurm geangelt und wir beide mit kunstköder. Der wurm hat heute über längten gewonnen. Dafür waren die mit kunstköder am schönsten. Ich hab nur eine auf wobbler rausbekommen (35ier) und 8 auf gummi verloren :-( davon eine ü40. Ist beim landen ausgestiegen. Gibt es irgendwelche tipps oder tricks wie man mit gufi weniger fehlbisse bekommt? David


----------



## chefkoch1 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Deine Angelstelle muss ja dann oberhalb Alzettemündung gewesen sein?.? Hab mit gummifisch auch noch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. du bekommst die Forellen einfach nicht gut raus, wenn sie sich in die Strömung stellen und springen wie verrückt. Wenn du die Abbruchkante kennst, versuchs mal mit Dropshot und nem  schlanken Gummifisch oder Twisterwurm. Der arbeitet dann alleine in der Strömung. (Geht auch mit Köfi). Damit fängt man i. d. R. die größeren Bafos. Tipp: Die größte Forelle steht immer am Anfang der Gumpe und an der tiefsten Stelle eines Baumes , der im Wasser liegt. Mit meinen Chubbies hatte ich noch keinen Aussteiger oder Fehlbiss. Der Nachteil ist, dass man oft viel zu schnell die erlaubte Fangmenge erreicht hat und auf Barbe oder ähnliches umstellen muss.|supergri


----------



## **bass** (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bei den gummis muss du schlanke modelle wählen, und die haken etwas länger als beim barsch oder zander angeln... beste erfahrungen hab ich mit den rockvibes von reins. mit den kleinen gar keine probleme und bei den (glaub sind) 3 zoll einfach den haken länger gewählt bzw. ein cm abgebissen dann passt's...
manchmal kann man durch schockfarben härtere bisse erzielen, wenn sie nur zaghaft beissen... (orange und pink klappt ziemlich gut an der mittelsauer)
freut mich zu hören dass noch welche da sind, und noch nicht alle abgeschlagen wurden!


----------



## chefkoch1 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#6
Wird ich auch probieren.


----------



## Buschi1984 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Erst mal danke für die tipps. Ich glaube mein fehler war dass ich zu kurze haken benuzt hatte. Werde ich dann beim nächsten versuch ändern. Also fische sind noch reichlich da. Da wird paar mal im jahr besetzt. Ist wahrscheinlich auch wegen den touristen. An der strecke wo dem hotel gehört liegen zwei campings. Und jetzt im sommer ist viel betrieb


----------



## **bass** (1. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nach 2 wochen pause war gestern mal wieder rapfen klatschen angesagt! ; ) das beste ist dass man merkt wie sie jedes jahr ein paar cm zulegen! nächstes jahr werden sie wohl alle über 80 sein! ; )

wie sieht's bei euch aus noch keiner die schwärme erwischt?


----------



## Buschi1984 (1. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heute im grenzgewässer waren die schon aktif nur ich hatte den passenden köder nicht dabei


----------



## **bass** (1. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

das ist meistens das problem ; ) 
nicht gebissen oder nicht auf entfernung gekommen?


----------



## Buschi1984 (1. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Genau...


----------



## Tristan01 (2. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Konnte bisher keine Rapfen finden  Hab einfach keine gute Stelle für die... Hat da jemand ein Tipp für ne gute Stelle? Hatte meinen 67er auf nen Popper gefangen!

LG
Tris.


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. August 2013)

Tristan01 schrieb:


> Konnte bisher keine Rapfen finden  Hab einfach keine gute Stelle für die... Hat da jemand ein Tipp für ne gute Stelle? Hatte meinen 67er auf nen Popper gefangen!
> 
> LG
> Tris.



Ist glaub ich unterschiedlich. Würde Ausschau halten wo es flatscht.


----------



## Buschi1984 (3. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Rapfen findest du fast überall im moment. Wasser beobachten und sobald es klatscht, rein mit dem köder


----------



## tsesar (4. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab gestern beim Stippen ein Dutzend kleine Güster gefangen. Diese Art war mir vorher kaum bekannt.
Werden sie regelmässig gefangen?

Ausser Güster: Ukelei, Rotfeder, Rotauge, und
die üblichen Schwarzmundgrundeln.

ca 80% Grundeln... bei rund 100 Fischen innerhalb 3,5 Stunden...

Im letzter Zeit nur eine einzige Kessler Grundel; 
noch nie eine Marmorgrundel...

Wie siehts damit bei anderen aus? Hab schon mal gelesen, dass viele Marmorgrundeln gefangen würden; aber ich frage mich ob es sich um korrekte Bestimmungen handelt.

Dann möchte ich auf eine schon gestellte Frage zurückkommen (hatte keine Antwort bekommen):

Wie weit sind die Grundeln mittlerweile die Sauer hochgestiegen?
Würde mich freuen konkrete Angaben zu bekommen: 
Ort, Art, Datum, Anzahl ...
Danke im voraus


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (4. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien !

War letztes WE ca. 2 Km unterhalb von Echternach in Höhe Steinheim zum stippen, sehr gut gefangen, nicht eine Grundel, Gott sei Dank !
Hab sonst auch eher in der Mosel gefischt, aber ich kann die Biester echt nicht mehr sehen ........|gr:

tight lines
Tom


----------



## tsesar (5. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> War letztes WE ca. 2 Km unterhalb von Echternach in Höhe Steinheim zum stippen, sehr gut gefangen, nicht eine Grundel, Gott sei Dank !


 
Danke für die Info; ich hab selbst um Rosport gestippt, und ebenfalls keine Grundel festgestellt.


----------



## **bass** (5. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich hab sie bis langsur gesichtet, höher war ich noch nicht...

rapfen findest du wo die strömung stärker ist, manchmal kurz über den schleusen, und fast überall wo viele lauben vorkommen...

ansonsten ab 20h wasser beobachten ; )


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



tsesar schrieb:


> Hab gestern beim Stippen ein Dutzend kleine Güster gefangen. Diese Art war mir vorher kaum bekannt.
> Werden sie regelmässig gefangen?
> 
> Ausser Güster: Ukelei, Rotfeder, Rotauge, und
> ...



Güster, echt? Ist mir auch neu. Sicher, dass es keine Rotferdern waren? 

Zu den Grundeln.. ich unterscheide da nicht. Würde aber mal stark vermuten, dass bei Ralingen bei dem Wegh schluss ist. Denke auch nicht, dass die es auf der Strecke drum rum nach oben schaffen, da ja auch ein paar Bauten da drin sind. In der Mosel dürften Sie es auch nur wegen den Schleusen nach oben geschafft haben.


----------



## **bass** (6. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mal wieder ein bisschen farbe für den tröööd:


----------



## **bass** (6. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und noch ein paar sommerfische...


----------



## **bass** (6. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

der letzte rapfen dachte ich noch hätte einen quergehakt, da es zweimal on der rute rummste, und das teil echt schwierig ans ufer kam... aber nein der war ''legal'' gehakt, und musste echt staunen! es war nicht mein grösster aber dafür der fetteste den ich je hatte mit 86 cm hatte er einen körperumfang von sage und schreibe 52cm!!! geiles teil!!! ; )


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (6. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hammer-Rapfen !!! Fettes Petri :m:m

Wenn ich in der Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung beim stippen welche rauben gesehen habe, war die Action leider schon vorbei, bevor ich die Spinne scharf gemacht habe, da braucht man echt ein gutes Timing ......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Buschi1984 (7. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri zu den sommerfängen


----------



## **bass** (7. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wer hat den gestern an meinem rapfenplatz rumgemacht? ; )


----------



## Buschi1984 (8. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich nicht...


----------



## °BG° (8. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Tolle Rapfen hab auch in der letzten zeit nur Raubendeweißfische gefangen Döbel in grosser stück zahl und sogar einen 35 cm Aland hat wer von euch in der letzten zeit ein paar Barsche gefangen ??


----------



## tsesar (9. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Güster, echt? Ist mir auch neu. Sicher, dass es keine Rotferdern waren?


 
Wenn man nicht genau hinschaut, denkt man tatsächlich, dass es sich um Rotfedern handelt; die Form der Afterflosse lässt dann aber keine Zweifel mehr zu.
Laut Luxemburger Fischatlas sind Güster in der Obermosel regelmässig anzutreffen.


----------



## Siebi93 (21. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Servus,

ich fische in letzer Zeit öfters in Schengen direkt unterhalb von der Schleuse. 

Ich bin immer von abends 21 Uhr bis 23h30 da und fang immer zwischen 5-7 Döbel und einige fette Brassem.

Fische mit Pineapple Boilies oder Mais.:m:m


----------



## **bass** (26. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

23h30 ist illegal 23h00 ist schicht!


----------



## sadat1995 (26. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo . ich wollte fragen ob man an der Mosel in Luxemburg eine Senke oder Wurfnetz benutzen darf??? (Um Köderfische zu fangen)


----------



## **bass** (26. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

natürlich nicht... steht in den regeln!


----------



## **bass** (26. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gucks du: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg


----------



## sadat1995 (26. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die Antwort .


----------



## sadat1995 (26. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hab da noch eine Frage, wer kennt die Syr zwischen Mertet und Manternach ??? Darf man da überhaupt fischen und welchen Angelschein braucht man um dort fischen zu können ???


----------



## Frettchen82 (26. August 2013)

sadat1995 schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch eine Frage, wer kennt die Syr zwischen Mertet und Manternach ??? Darf man da überhaupt fischen und welchen Angelschein braucht man um dort fischen zu können ???



Einmal suchen bitte. Wurde schon mal beantwortet.


----------



## sadat1995 (26. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Als erst danke für deine Antwort. Hab gerade eine Stunde lang gesucht aber nix gefunden  ,ich brauch nicht viele Informa tionen wenig reischt mir  schon.Hat noch keiner an der Syr gefischt??:m


----------



## Frettchen82 (27. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> das ist die syr (glaub ich) aber ist verpachtet... da brauchst du richtig viel geld um ein paar meter zu pachten....
> 
> und ja ist voller forellen


.....


----------



## sadat1995 (27. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die Antwort:m


----------



## carphunter164 (28. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

Ich bin seit kurzem erst im Board angemeldet und hab den Thread ziemlich intensiv durchgelesen |uhoh: vieeeel Info!!! |good:

Wollte am Freitag gg 18 Uhr mal an die Mosel nach Wasserbillig.
Ist die Stelle wo die Sauer in die Mosel fließt en geeigneter Platz für Zander, Barsch und eventuell sogar Welse?

Schönen Abend und noch ein fettes PETRI HEIL zu den ganzen Prachtfischen :k


----------



## Desperados (28. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Für Barsch gibts aktuell irgendwie garkeinen geeigneten Platz. die sind verschwunden. Zander und Wels kann man da fangen, aber auch nicht immer. Ausserdem musst du erstmal ne Nummer ziehen um da angeln zu können und das Glück haben dass das Deutsche Fahrradtouren-Boot nicht am Steg anliegt und bis an die Sauer rein steht.


----------



## carphunter164 (29. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das hört sich ja nich so prall an...
Weiter unterhalb, ich glaub das ist schon Mertert, da is so ne Abzweigung in nen Hafen. Dort stehen auch öfter Angler...is das ne geeignete Stelle zum Fischen oder auch immer alles voller Angler?


----------



## **bass** (29. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

auch nummer ziehen...! ; )

google earth stellen sind immer belagert, such dir ein platz wo keiner hingeht und angel den mal ein paar tage mit diversen methoden durch, dann wirst du zum fisch kommen...

ansonsten in die reihe stellen und hoffen dass du im richtigen moment an der richtigen stelle stehst...


----------



## carphunter164 (29. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hmm...
Glaube dann ziehe ich morgen Abend mal runter Richtung Grevenmacher...
oder schaue mal an sämtlichen Stellen vorbei 
Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## labralehn (29. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wenn man Barsche fangen will, dann ist die Sauer recht gut damit bestückt. Man sollte da ruhig mal etwas Sauer aufwärts fahren. Ich suchte mir an der Sauer Stellen am Ufer aus, an denen kleine Metall-Ruderboote festgemacht hatten. Pose mit Laubwurm max. 1m von der Oberfläche an diese Boote treiben gelassen und einen Barsch nach dem anderen gefangen.
Größe 25cm bis 30cm. Landschaftlich ist es an der Sauer super.
Dort sind auch nur vereinzelt ein paar wenige Angler unterwegs.

Welse habe ich bisher immer im Moselhauptstrom an der Kante der Fahrtrinne gefangen. Die Welse ware bis 120cm groß. Alle auf tote Grundel angebissen, egal ob am Boden oder über dem Boden angeboten.

Leider habe ich dieses Jahr keine Zeit mehr um im Grenzgewässer zu angeln.

Bin zur Zeit am Neckar am angeln, da ist es viel schwieriger die richtigen Fische zu fangen. Barsche und Welse sind am Neckar, mit meinen erfolgreichen Methoden von Sauer und Mosel, nicht zu fangen.

Das einzige was bei mir am Neckar läuft sind Rotaugen, Döbel, Brassen und Spiegelkarpfen.

Diese konnte ich aber an der Mosel oder Sauer bisher nicht fangen.

Ist schon komisch, wie sich der Neckar und die Mosel unterscheiden.


----------



## carphunter164 (29. August 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann, ich werde es morgen mal mit nem Kumpel an der Hafeneinfahrt bei Mertert versuchen und am Samstag mal berichten ob und was wir eventuell fangen konnten :m


Verwendet ihr hauptsächlich Drop shot, oder gummifische mit jigköpfen um Zander, Wels, Hechte usw. zu fangen oder legt ihr auch KöFi's aus mit Pose oder auf Grund?


----------



## labralehn (5. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,
ich schaffe es dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr an der Mosel oder der Sauer zu angeln. 
Wels lief bei mir ganz gut auf Grundel. egal ob am Boden oder über Grund schwebend angeboten mit U-pose (egal ob mit oder ohne Rassel).
Da ich keine Rotaugen oder Brassen in der Mosel gefangen hatte, nahm ich die Grundeln als Köder.

Ich ziehe Naturköder immer Kunstköder vor.
Kunstköder ist bei mir nur 1. Wahl wenn ich keine Naturköder habe.

Ein Angelkollege von mir hat an der Mosel auch schon Zander auf Grundel gefangen.

Wünsche allen Moselanglern noch erfolgreiche Fänge.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in 2014 an der Mosel.

Morgen schaue ich mal was am Neckar geht.


----------



## MoselBarbe (5. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich persönlich ziehe Gummi oder Wobbler vor, bei der Jagd auf Raubfische.
Sehe nicht ein, einen Fisch zu töten, um einen anderen zu fangen. 

Ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. |kopfkrat

Perönlicher Geschmack.:m


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## labralehn (5. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Verwendest Du Blei zum Angeln?
Was passiert mit den abgerissenen Gummifischen, verbleiben die im Gewässer?

Damit habe ich wohl einen Nerv getroffen. Schön das die Gutmenschen gleich bei der ersten Frage einknicken. Leute die in ihrer Signatur zu *"Catch & Release is not a Crime" *einstehen, denen sollte man den Erlaubnisschein sofort entziehen.

Hier geht es ums Angeln und nicht um Fische zu streicheln.


----------



## MoselBarbe (5. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fangen wir jetzt an Korinten zu kacken, oder vergleichen wir jetzt Äpfel mit Birnen.#d:l

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## labralehn (5. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das bleibt Dir überlassen.

Und Deine smilies kannst dir sonstwo hinschmieren.


----------



## MoselBarbe (5. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



labralehn schrieb:


> Und Deine smilies kannst dir sonstwo hinschmieren.



Warum denn so aggressiv??? Habe doch nur meine persönliche Meinung zu Köderfischangeln geschrieben, da ich das nicht Nachvollziehen kann. 

Was hast Du denn an den Smileys auszusetzen???|kopfkrat
Hast Du Fangflaute, oder was???

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Jensfreak (5. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



labralehn schrieb:


> Verwendest Du Blei zum Angeln?
> Was passiert mit den abgerissenen Gummifischen, verbleiben die im Gewässer?




Ich hab immer nen Schnorchel dabei damit ich sofort danach tauchen Kann#q


----------



## MoselBarbe (5. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Jensfreak schrieb:


> Ich hab immer nen Schnorchel dabei damit ich sofort danach tauchen Kann#q




:vik::vik::vik:|good:



Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wow. Wasn los hier heute in den Mosel trööds... |krach:

Mal ehrlich, nach §1 TSchG..... 

Ne, das hättet ihr jetzt gerne. Ich fang auch nix im Moment. So ist es nun mal.


----------



## Jensfreak (7. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

an der Mosel auch


----------



## carphunter164 (9. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri zum Fisch 

Geht von euch jmd in Remich auf Jagd? Bzw hat dort von euch jemand gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Fahre ab und an nach Luxemburg tanken und bei der Gelegenheit würde es sich anbieten unter der Brücke mal nen Gummifisch durchs Wasser zu ziehen.


----------



## carphunter164 (13. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Da haste dir aber Mühe gegeben! ; )

Schöne Fische!! Wo genau haste die gelandet?

Hast du oder sonst jmd Erfahrungen mit Remich gemacht?
Direkt unter der Brücke, weiter Richtung Schengen usw.


Wäre cool wenn dort jemand gewässerkundig ist : )


----------



## **bass** (13. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

natürlich...


----------



## carphunter164 (13. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja haste recht, aber en versuch wars mal wert 

weißt du ob es erlaubt is in dem kleinen hafen bei schwebsange erlaubt ist zu fischen?


----------



## **bass** (15. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Leider,leider verboten... genau wie mertert​


----------



## Jensfreak (16. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Bass! Rapfen und Barsch läuft ganz gut im moment


----------



## **bass** (19. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petry jens, selber platz? ; )


----------



## Dimitar (20. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen,

ich heisse Dimi und komme aus Trier. Bin noch kein erfahrener Angler, gehe aber die letzten Monate oft an Mosel und Sauer. Lange Zeit habe nur gelesen bis ich mich entschlossen habe den ersten Post vorzunehmen. So werde ich meine Erfahrungen über die beiden Flüsse aüßern:
1) Sauer - Was da geht (zumindest bei mir) ist nur Barbe und Brasse. Alles auf Made, die Brasse mit Futterkorb. Rapfen ist halt sehr aktiv kann aber meiner Meinung nach schwer gefangen werden (macht nur klatsch ist aber sehr scheu)...soviel zu Sauer )
2) Mosel - deutlich interessanter für den Grossfischangler. Ich persönlich konnte lediglich ein Döbel und 2 schöne Zander (70 und 80 cm) überlisten was aber nach einem Monat gar nix ein super Erfolg war. Alles mit Gummifisch in Mertert. Da war ich noch gestern abend mit einem Kollegen in Wasserbillig und wollten auf Wels bzw. Zander angeln (mit toten Köderfisch und Wurmbündel). Nix, gar nix gebissen. Paar andere angler ungefähr 100m von uns entfernt haben innerhalb 1 Stunde oder bisl mehr ein ü  1 m Wels und 4 schöne Zander gefangen. Da habe ich mir gedacht, was machen wir denn falsch.....#q Die hatten noch keinen Kescher um den Wels zu landen, habe ich meinen ausgeliehen. Dann hat sich herausgestellt, nachdem ich gefragt habe mit was die angeln, dass lebenden Köfi deutlich besser als toten funktioniert. Werde aber aus Prinzip nur mit toten oder gummi weiterfischen. Soviel zu Mosel....

Meine Frage ist: Kann mir jemnd sagen wie es mit dem Karpfen angeln in Sauer aussieht? Was mich noch interessieren würde ist überhaupt wo kann man Karpfen angeln (gute Plätze) in Wasserbillig bis Wellen bzw. Moersdorf? Danke im Voraus!

Gruss Dimi


----------



## Dimitar (20. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

P.S. würde ich mich auch interessieren wo man noch Welse fanden kann wo aber die Strömung nicht so krass stark ist?


----------



## Desperados (20. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Dimitar, warste heute Abend auch mit nem Kollegen in Mertert unterwegs ?


----------



## Dimitar (21. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nein, ich war nicht da (war ich mit nen Kollegen aber in Wasserbillig am Hafen), werde aber morgen höhst wahrscheinlich gehen. Kann sein, dass wir tagsüber in Wellen angeln, dann erst gegen 20 Uhr nach Wasserbillig oder Mertert fahren. Bericht folgt.


----------



## Desperados (21. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wasserbillig am Hafen ? Du meinst Mertert am Hafen ? In Wasserbillig ist keiner.


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

regen!!!


----------



## Dimitar (22. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

war heute in Wellen aber erst von15:00 bis 23:00 Uhr mit zwei Kollegen von mir. Wir haben versucht auf Wels und Zander mit allem möglichen. Leider kein einziger Biss....Da waren noch drei Angler und keiner von denen hat für den ganzen Tag was gefangen bis auf ein schöner Brasse. Aber das wars auch. Sehr enttäuschend 
Gruss Dimi


----------



## Dimitar (22. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey bass,
danke für die Info. Ich glaube, ich werde mir ein Platz in Moersdorf am Sauer paar Tagen anzufuttern und werde mein Glück versuchen. Da ist das Wasser übrigens sehr ruhig und tief. Hoffentlich klapts.


----------



## Jensfreak (24. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> petry jens, selber platz? ; )




Ne diesmal paar andere stellen abgeklappert...


----------



## **bass** (25. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@...dhztz


----------



## Dimitar (26. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

war heute in Wasserbillig und diesmal gings. Meinen Kumpel und ich konnten ein kleines Wels und ein Zander überlisten. Beides auf toten Köderfisch (Rotauge). Der Zander hat relativ früh gebissen, so gegen 19-19:30 Uhr.
Gruss Dimi


----------



## **bass** (26. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@johnny:  du weist aber schon dass du dich mit der mosel anlegst?! ; ) lass es mal regnen, im moment noch am kämpfen mit der 80ger marke, handelt sich aber nur um paar liter wasser!  aber dann kommem eh die 90ger )) oder zählt der 93er vom februar???  

Leider wieder etwas ruhiger mit den zandern (KLEINERE)wegen dem gefallenen wasserpegel, dafür geht hecht jetzt aber gut!

@jens ja wird zeit dass die ringe gefrieren und die kirmes aufhöhrt dann komm ich auch wieder öfters hoch, um da zu zehnt zu angeln um villeicht einen zander zu fangen, ist nicht unbedingt mein ding, lieber in der pampa unterwegs, da stehen eh die dickeren...


----------



## echbp (26. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

wollt mal fragen ob ich dem ein oder anderen mal über die Schulter schauen kann? Hab eigentlich keine Erfahrung mit Kunstködern und Raubfisch. An der Mosel bin ich eigentlich auch nie, doch vom Arbeitsplatz her geht es mit der Entfernung. 

Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen


----------



## carphunter164 (26. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lese hier ständig was über Wels und höre auch die letzte Zeit dass der Wels wieder in gutem Maße gefangen wird.

Hatte vor mir die Exori Siluro Star Welsrute zu holen...150-300g...
kennt die jemand und was haltet ihr davon?


P.S.: war vor 2 Wochen bei schwebsange am hafen...ging nichts außer, dass meine schwänze von den gummis abgerissen sind-.-


----------



## chefkoch1 (26. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Grundeln!!!!
ernsthaft.
Die beißen so hart, dass du meinst das wären Barsche.
ist aber nicht überall so schlimm.


----------



## **bass** (29. September 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ja die lieben grundeln... mach mittlerweile nur etwas billigere gummis ran , zu hoher verschleiß oder halt kleich gröberes geschirr...

welse sind in nem gesundem masse vertreten, haben gestern noch draufgeangelt, aber von 6 bissen nur 2 verwertert jedesmal knapp am meter vorbei... ist glaub ich dieses jahr die einzige angelei (ausser döbel) die sich im hellen fast immer bewertert...

p.s. kenn die benannte rute oben nicht, aber wie jede welsrute dürfen sie halt nur nicht im drill brechen, ansonsten müssen sie nichts können...


----------



## **bass** (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

lass das mal bis zum 31.dezember laufen! ; )

und nächste saison sehen wir uns in vianden! ; )


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Was zur Grundel...

http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...system-Mosel-schwebt-in-Gefahr;art754,3662221


----------



## tsesar (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Was zur Grundel...
> 
> http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...system-Mosel-schwebt-in-Gefahr;art754,3662221


 
Man sollte der unwissenschaftlichen Panikmache vom Fischereiaufseher wirklich nicht glauben. Die Mosel ist voller Fische; wenn man etwas clever ist, fängt man viel weniger Grundeln.
Wenn einige Hundert Angler gezielt Grundeln rausfischen, dann wird das überhaupt nichts nutzen.


----------



## **bass** (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

meiner meinung nach wird es sich einpendeln genau wie mit der rapfenexplosion vor 5 jahren, und den welsen...
und ausserdem da ich ja fast ausschliesslich auf raubfisch angel stört es mich noch weniger da sich die räuber drauf eingestellt haben und damit einen super eiweiss und proteinlieferant für ihren wachstum in massen parrat haben... (wie auch in einigen anderen studien bereits dargelegt)

meine hoffnung ist ja dass man dann in 5-6 jahren mal wieder nen richtigen zanderbestand hat, genau wie vor gut 15 jahren!

also "god save the groundel" ; ))) auch wenn sie trotzdem öfters nerven!


----------



## carphunter164 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Bass !

War heute beim Hafen in Schwebsange...ging nichts...
Hab 4 Schwänze von meinen teuren Keitech 4" von den Sch*** Grundeln abgekaut bekommen-.-
Hat nicht mal 2h gedauert...

Vorgestern an der Saar gewesen, innerhalb kurzer Zeit 2 Barsche ca. 25-30cm...
Kein Problem mit Grundeln


----------



## Frettchen82 (6. Oktober 2013)

carphunter164 schrieb:


> Petri Bass !
> 
> War heute beim Hafen in Schwebsange...ging nichts...
> Hab 4 Schwänze von meinen teuren Keitech 4" von den Sch*** Grundeln abgekaut bekommen-.-
> ...



Von den Grundeln? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die das hin bekommen.


----------



## carphunter164 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Von den Grundeln? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die das hin bekommen.




Hab aber mit demselben Köder in der Saar geangelt, da hatte ich nie diese "Hänger" (so fühlt es sich nämlich immer an) wonach der Schwanz ab war...

Ein andrer Angler der ebenfalls da stand musste mit dem selben Problem kämpfen.


----------



## wisokij (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Bass!!

Die Grundel ist der Keitech Killer Nr.1


----------



## Desperados (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Grundeln kriegen das sogar ganz locker hin. Mit Keitech Playboy und Reins verfischt man bei nem ganzen Tag jiggen, locker an die 30 Gummies an die Grundeln. Die Keitechs halten meist um die 30-50 Würfe. Die eins so ziemlich genau 5m beim ersten Wurf. Die Playboys so um die 20-40 Würfe. Selbst 8cm Kopytos sind teilweise nach 100- 200 Würfe durchgenagt.


----------



## **bass** (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich bestätige mal die aussage von gilles! wie gesagt mit der zeit bekommen siesogar nen kopyto klein...

so jetzt mal wieder was von richtigen fischen,

@johnny, hätte ich dein mail eher gtelesen hätte ich ein paar blätter dazugelegt! ; ) hier aber dann mal ne richtige ansage von der mosel! 93cm pure kraft!!! leider scheiss foto da die digi leer war... ; ) dann mach mal was! ; ))) hatte ja gesagt es muss regnen, kam der regen kamen die zander! (bisher auch der erfolgreichste tag mit 8 verwandelten bissen!) und es müsste besser werden da der pegel bereits 10cm gestiegen ist!


p.s: die rolle ''abu revo premier lh'' auf dem foto würde ich gerne verkaufen wenn jemand interresse hat... hab sie erst 2,5 wochen im einsatz und sie ist bespult mit ner 10er powerpro für 180 teuronen geb ich sie weg! bei interesse melden....


----------



## Buschi1984 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schöner fisch...


----------



## Jensfreak (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Bass! echt was los im moment... gestern guten Barsch gehabt und kollegen neben mir auch gut gefangen so kanns bleiben


----------



## chefkoch1 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sahen echt klasse aus eure Fische. Petri Heil an die Angelfreunde Trier


----------



## **bass** (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@jens ah du warst das? ; ) hab schon gehört dass gestern einiges an barsch und rapfen unterwegs waren! leider haben sich die fische an meinen plätzen wegen der strömung verdrückt, muss wieder den suchmodus einschalten! ; ) aber weit können sie nicht sein! ; )))


----------



## **bass** (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@johnnie: hab's ja gesagt! du legst dich mit der mosel an! ; ) 

aber wie würde mike laconelli sagen: Never give up! 

gucks du! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HluB1vPgH4U

ü93 dann das selbe video bitte! ; ))))


----------



## Buschi1984 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Genial bass...


----------



## Frettchen82 (10. Oktober 2013)

Jensfreak schrieb:


> Bin ja froh wenn ich mal nen ü 80 fange  schon mal mein ziel für dieses jahr. barsche gehen im moment im dunkeln ganz gut...



Ich wär mit ü 00 schon froh


----------



## Jensfreak (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Ich wär mit ü 00 schon froh



ach warte ab jetzt etwas regen und es knallt.... montag höherer wasserstand und es hat gut gefunzt.... wels zander barsch, alles war dabei. bin optimistisch für herbst und Winter  gestern wieder normal und nur nen kleinen Barsch gehabt... war allerdings auch in trier unterwegs...


----------



## hekikneki (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Jensfreak: Ging denn gestern abend noch was ?


----------



## Jensfreak (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

leider nur n Barsch  aber immerhin kein Schneider


----------



## donfisch (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,wie siehts denn momentan mit Wasserstand und Strömung aus? Erhöht?

Gruß


----------



## Desperados (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ach... so siehst du aus. Dann hab ich dich ja doch schon gesehen  schöner Zander.


----------



## **bass** (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

petri jens! hast du ihn in der strömung gefangen, oder am kanal? ; )

hatten am samstag familien männerausflug! zander liefen recht ordentlich, und barsche hatten wir auch gefunden vor allem grössere! man merkt es fängt so langsam an! 
und endlich konnte mein vater seinen ersten gufizander fangen mit 78cm gleich mal nen ordentlichen!!!


----------



## Jensfreak (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ufernah in 50 cm tiefen Wasser...


----------



## Buschi1984 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nochmal petri jens...


----------



## **bass** (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

gestern lief auch ziemlich gut, wäre ne frechheit gewesen bei dem sch...wetter gestern abend nichts zu fangen! ; ) leider waren die zander etwas kleiner dafür stimmte aber die frequenz! ; )


----------



## Buschi1984 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wir werden es heute abend versuchen... Bei dem regen wo gefallen ist muss doch was gehn...


----------



## **bass** (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

mit sicherheit obwohl es heute morgen warscheinlich noch besser gelaufen wäre! dann mal viel glück!


----------



## Buschi1984 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wäre bestimmt... Aber manchmal muss man noch dazwischen arbeiten


----------



## Buschi1984 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Leider nix heute abend. :-( Zu zwei 5 stunden lang ohne biss und das bei optimalen zanderkonditionen


----------



## Jensfreak (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jetzt Hochwasser... Da knallts!


----------



## Buschi1984 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dann mach mal urlauber ;-)


----------



## Jensfreak (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

morgen früh   glaub Beisszeit ist morgens im moment.....


----------



## Buschi1984 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann sein ;-). Ist richtig hochwasser im moment, bin heut die mosel von schengen bis wormeldange abgefahrn. Leider ohne zu angeln. :-(


----------



## Jensfreak (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lass mich raten? Bass? Du räumst ab im moment? alle guten stellen seit 2 tagen intensiv am befischen.... nicht mal n Biss:-(   werde morgen früh um sechs nochmal los bis mittag.... wenn dann wiedeer nix geht verkaufe ich mein Zeug Aber meine Erfahrung sagt mir dass die Fische etwa 3 tage nachdem das wasser gestiegen ist wieder mit Fressen anfangen, brauchen halt einfach etwas um sich einzustellen... wie sind eure erfahrungen?


----------



## **bass** (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, 

kann nicht klagen! ; ) beisszeit ist aber ganz klar im moment morgens, hab ''eure plätze'' die letzten tage öfters beangelt und einiges gefangen, deswegen brauchen diese stellen ein bisschen zeit bis sie sich dort wieder eingefunden haben bzw. die beisslaune steigt...

ich hoff mal dass ich nächste woche wieder ans wasser komme...


----------



## Buschi1984 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dein glück war dass du ein tag vor und da wars ))


----------



## Jensfreak (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

naja... heute morgen bestimmt 5 gut Spots angefahren, auch andere Angler hatten nix:-( kann doch net sein... war gestern Trier paar gute stellen, ebanfalls nix.  Grrrrrrrr...


----------



## Jensfreak (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Immerhin gabs vorhin nen schönen 83 er Hecht allerdings Mosel bei Trier


----------



## **bass** (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

und? wie war's am wochenende? ab freitag hab ich dann auch mal wieder zeit!!! anscheinend soll die mosel recht hoch sein???


----------



## Buschi1984 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich hatte ein no fishing wochenende ;-)


----------



## carphunter164 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War gestern gewesen, ein Zander ging kann aber nich genau sagen wie groß, schätze um die 60cm, keine zeit zum messen wegen der dummen Fähre-.-..
Danach war aber tote Hose, war zwar die ganze Zeit Leben an der Oberfläche aber nix weiter, wird aber wahrscheinlich an der Uhrzeit gelegen haben! War um die Mittagszeit da.

Wasserstand is relativ hoch...20-30cm höher als sonst!

Freitag oder samstag morgen bin ich wieder da#h


----------



## chefkoch1 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Gestern wurde schon gefangen. Aber die Kleinfische sind halt zahlenmäßig noch zu präsent. Da kommt noch nicht wirklich Hunger auf. Naturköder scheint immer noch besser zu fangen im Moment. Hoffe auch darauf, dass es schnell kälter wird und beim Gummifischen wieder öfter tockt.


----------



## **bass** (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist ok! ;-) aber wenn ich so höre und sehe was in mertert alles abgeschlachtet wird wundert mich nichts mehr... 
mit nem tränenden auge verkauf ich meine tenryu 82sp long cast finesse wegen grösserer umrüstung für 380 teuronen... ebenso eine revo s für 75 euro und ne abu premier für 180euro... bei interresse einfach mal melden...


----------



## Jensfreak (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War heute ma in vianden schauen. Ne Std angeln 2 gute Barsche knapp 33 und 38 cm  und 3 Fische im drill verloren :-( werde mir wohl Jahreskarte da holen....


----------



## chefkoch1 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri Jensfreak.


----------



## **bass** (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey, hol die auch für nächstes jahr!


----------



## Jensfreak (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hol mir die für nächstes Jahr. Dieses lohnt net mehr.  Geht doch nur bis  31. 11. zu angeln oder? Samstag bin ich nochmal da falls jemand Lust hat


----------



## **bass** (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

jo, nur bis ende november dann wieder erst ab dem 1sten april... ist schade wäre bestimmt gut für grossbarsche im winter...


----------



## Jensfreak (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ist aber auch gut dann für Grossbarsche wenn Mosel Schonzeit hat  für das Geld ne Jahreskarte.... is doch nix


----------



## chefkoch1 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wieviel?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

15€ .... und wohlgemerkt nicht für das Kalenderjahr sondern ein Jahr gültig. Also relativ egal wann man ihn kauft.


----------



## Jensfreak (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

nein Falsch verstanden  wir reden von Jahresschein in Vianden. 24,94 oder so was.... knappe 25


----------



## chefkoch1 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

merci


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann sagt das doch ... |rolleyes


----------



## **bass** (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Und? Wie lief's bei euch?nach zweiwöchiger pause freute ich mich schon auf gestern doch leider voll abgeschneidert! Hatte bereits gleich am morgen schon meine zweifel da wir oben kein hochwasser mehr hatten aber richtig braune brühe...7 spots beangelt um gerade mal 3 leichte anfasser zu haben... leider erst am abend gegen 21h bemerkt dass ab bredimus noch richtig wasser da war...
Die anfasser die ich hatte, konnte ich auch nur an der barschrute erkennen,mit der zanderspinne wären die nicht mal angekommen... nicht mal die gepimpten gufis waren interressant...
hauptsache zwei neuen ruten im arsenal! ; )


----------



## chefkoch1 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei mir genauso. Grevenmacher abwärts bis Trier nur zarte Zupfer. selbst stellen wo die fische perfekten schutz haben nur döbel aufgescheucht. Hinter den Innenkurven im Flachen auch nur Dreck gefangen.
Habs gestern mit crank Baits und knalligen Gummis versucht, da das Wasser schon verdammt trüb war. In Trier ist das Wasser heute morgen sogar noch gestiegen. Da bleibt wohl nur noch Stellfischrute im Strömungsschatten oder Pose zwischen den Sträuchern auf Barsch.
Habt ihr Tips, um an die Zander zu kommen?
Bitte nicht den mit dem Krallenblei.|abgelehn


----------



## Jensfreak (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Warten bis sie wollen  bei uns läuft's genauso...


----------



## **bass** (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

good post! ;-) sie beissen an verschiedenen stellen zu veschiedenen zeiten mittlerweile... wue letztes jahr... wenn man es nicht weis, verschiedene stellen zwei tage lang beangeln und fazit ziehen und sich den begebenheiten anpassen... dafür braucht man zeit und glück...;-)


----------



## chefkoch1 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab ich weder ,- noch.
Nächste Woche Hochseeangeln Kanaren und dann Huchen suchen an Donau, Enns und Isar. Mal sehen ob die bayrischen Quappen schon laufen.
Die Durchschnittsgröße ist da unten zwar kleiner aber die Frequenz höher. und Angelverbote in Sporthäfen usw. gibts keine. |supergri


----------



## **bass** (5. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey,

petri schöne fische... bin schon heiß drauf um nächstes jahr dieses gewässer zu durchstöbern!  

kann auch nicht klagen zander gibt es eigentlich täglich (bis auf 2 tage )... ein paar ü80ger waren auch schon kurz an der frischen luft, dickbarsch läuft auch, hecht gibt's auch mindestens einmal pro woche, und die welse schlagen sich auch die wampe voll, nur leider wie immer steigen sie ans leichte zandergerät ein... : (

also bereits 2 tolle wochen, könnte mich dran gewöhnen  ))


----------



## Jensfreak (5. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bass die meisten Fische sind aus der Mosel


----------



## Jensfreak (5. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Werde am samstag nochmal Mosel beackern, bei dem Wasser muss doch auch  was gehen ausser bei dir Bass , du fängst ja quasi immer Bestimmt auch in ner Pfütze


----------



## **bass** (6. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

... naja, ist auch nicht immer weihnachten! ; ) 
an deiner stelle würde ich versuchen donnerstag oder freitag irgendwie ans wasser zu kommen dann wird's mit sicherheit gut! 
für samstag würd ich mal behaupten etwas schwereres gerät zum jiggen nehmen, die welse könnten aktiv sein! 
kann villeicht am samstag morgen los, villeicht trifft man sich!

leider wurde gestern mal wieder ne menge kraftstoff bei bredimus in die mosel gepumpt, das ganze dann mit großangebot an feuerwehr,  polizei... man müsste doch glauben dies dürfte nicht mehr vorkommen heutzutage!


----------



## Jensfreak (6. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kann erst mittags ...


----------



## Desperados (8. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich kann aber morgen früh  Also Bass, wenn du auch mal mit mir angeln gehen möchtest, ich würde mich sehr freuen. Musst mir auch nicht deine besten Spots verraten.


----------



## Jensfreak (8. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Ich kann aber morgen früh  Also Bass, wenn du auch mal mit mir angeln gehen möchtest, ich würde mich sehr freuen. Musst mir auch nicht deine besten Spots verraten.




Ironie Knopf los lassen 
 Petri euch beiden Profis #h


----------



## Desperados (8. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Jens, wir müssen mal was zu mehreren ausmachen und gemeinsam los ziehen.


----------



## Buschi1984 (9. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@jens, komm wir machen ne challenge : wir 2 gegen bass und desperados. 1 tag an der mosel. Just for fun. ;-)


----------



## **bass** (9. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

bin dabei! ; )

wie vorhergesagt waren donnerstag und freitag echt geile zandertage! am mittwoch bissen sie noch sehr spitz (wegen der kalten nächte diese tage) und dann gings schlagartig los... köder waren egal, farben waren egal, sogar die anbietung war egal! gefangen hab ich mit normalem jiggen, dropshot und wobblerzander waren auch wieder dabei... so sollte es immer sein! hatte sogar schöne barsche sowie 3 hechte wobei einer es auf 93cm schaffte! leider hab ich einen sehr grossen zander im drill verloren, und das an einem sehr stark beangelten platz... hätte fast meine tenryu auf dem knie vor lauter wut entzweit! aber nur fast ; )

etwas möchte ich aber los werden...

erst mal vorweg, ich nehm auch fische mit! das beschrenkt sich auf einige barsche, max. 2-3 zander im jahr (dieses jahr noch gar keinen) und ab und zu nen kleinen wels...

aber was ich in dem letzten monat erlebt hab verschlägt selbst mir die sprache! ich versteh die leute die villeicht mal alle 3 monate einen zander fangen und ihn mitnehmen. aber wenn ich sehe wie verschiedene leute, bis zu vier zander am tag abschlachten ob nun 50 oder 90cm (und das an zwei darauffolgenden tagen) da kommt es mir hoch!
um dann jedesmal zu höhren er hat geschluckt, ich fang nie einen, manchmal nehm ich einen mit, ich hab gäste, bla bla bla... 
da ich nun seit nunmehr 29 jahren die mosel befische kenn ich einige dieser unverbesserlichen brüder, und weis daher auch dass da viele dabei sind die regelmässig fangen...
diese beklagen sich aber jedesmal es gäbe keine fische in der mosel und beackern deshalb die saar das ganze jahr über, und tauchen erst wieder auf wenn die mosel steigt um dann hier munter weiter zu machen...

ich weis auch dass einige (anonym) hier immer munter mitlesen, deshalb bitte schreibt nie rein wo ihr eure fische gefangen habt nichtmal wenn es mertert oder wasserbillig ist!!! dies kann man unter vertrauten ja auch per pn machen...

ich war immer der meinung das kommt von ner generation, die wir eh nie ändern können! ich musste aber feststellen dass der warscheinlich schlimmste schlachter von allen, ob nun meter-hechte meter-zander oder 50ger barsche, es geschafft hat davon los zu kommen! so blöd es ist, er hat sich ne cambrille gekauft und muss jetzt seine prollfische nicht mehr mit in die kneipe nehmen um sie jedem zu zeigen und dann zu verschenken... sogar der hat es kapiert! 

letzte woche: zwei deutsche fangen 3 dickbarsche und nen 70ger hecht und releasen alles! sag ich mir noch: geht doch!!! halbe stunde danach schreit der eine los, höhre ein grosses platschen und ein 1m12 hecht kommt zum vorschein! foto links foto rechts gut ist! nein, nach weiteren 5 sekunden höhrt man ein stumpfen schlag und schon war es auch um diesen mr. esox geschehen! warum denn nicht den 70ger? muss es das metervieh sein??? (ich weis ihr beiden lest hier mit!!!)

vor 2 wochen elendst enttäuscht, da kommt mir ein junger (etwa mitte 20ger) mit nem breitem lächeln entgegen, und prall gefüllter tüte!
ich sag noch war wohl ertragreich! 
er: hatte heute gut 50 barsche! 
ich: da hast du aber auch noch was grösseres in der tüte!
er: nein nur barsche...

ich denk mir noch, hoffentlich hat der jetzt genug für den ganzen winter...
da zeigt der mir die tüte, und mir kamen fast die tränen vor wut da lagen sage und schreibe 14 barsche drin über 40cm!!! die kleineren hätte er schwimmen gelassen... 
das muss mir mal einer erklären?! 
schmecken jetzt etwa 40ger besser als 30ger??? 
weis der typ dass das ausnahme fische sind? weis der typ dass diese fische älter als 20jahre sind? 
hauptsache jeden köder auf dem markt beim namen kennen und keine ahnung von hege und pflege! 

wir sind schon keine grosse lobby in luxemburg, bin mittlerweile sogar am zweifeln ob überhaupt noch fische ausgesetz werden (mosel)... (barsche werden eh nie ausgesetzt) da sollte uns ein gesunder bestand echt am herzen liegen... 
es geht sogar soweit dass ich an plätze angeln gehe, die ich überhaupt nicht beangeln will, um villeicht den einen oder anderen zu haken der dann zumindest an dem tag nicht mehr an irgendeiner bolo hängen bleibt... ich geh mittlerweile auf barsche obwohl ich das erst im tiefen winter machen würde, nur um nen ü40ger zu fangen ihn frei zu lassen und zu hoffen dass er die anderen gleich mal mit verscheucht...obwohl ich einen platz länger beackert habe, bleib ich stur dort stehen weil gerade ein schlachter um die ecke kommt und ich dem den fisch nicht gönne der villeicht beissen könnte! ich mach mir nicht einmal mehr die mühe nen foto zu machen bzw. drille schneller damit nur keiner sieht dass ich was gefangen habe, verstecke meinen köder in der hand oder mach bewusst andere ran... kann man auch paranoia nennen! ; )

hab villeicht mein mecker-tag, weil ich heute nicht ans wasser gekommen bin, aber weis schon was alles abläuft bzw. heute noch ablaufen wird... mittlerweile sprech ich nur noch wenige darauf an ob sie den fisch schlachten müssen, da ich es fast aufgegeben habe...

jetzt werden wieder einige sagen der hat doch nur angst dass ein anderer ihm seine fische wegfängt... 
ich sag mir nur dass ich meinem kind oder kindern (bzw. enkeln) meine leidenschaft weitergeben will... 

und ich immer noch hoffe, dass wir mal ne angelei wie in holland kriegen auch wenn es nur 50% der holländischen verhätnisse wären...

denn wenn jeder mit mass entnimmt, können wir auch noch in 50 jahren selbst gefangenen fisch entnehmen, und kapitale fische heranwachsen lassen! 

und ja, in luxemburg ist catch and release gesetzlich erlaubt!!!!!

so, sorry für den langen text, aber es musste heute einfach sein...


----------



## chefkoch1 (9. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann man so stehen lassen. Mass und ziel sind die vorraussetzung zur nachhaltigen fischerei. Gerade die guten angler können den bestand an verschiedenen abschnitten massiv gefährden. Bin auch bekennender fischesser und schätze meine selbstgefangenen fische sehr. Aber es muss etwas besonderes bleiben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jensfreak (9. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Buschi1984 schrieb:


> @jens, komm wir machen ne challenge : wir 2 gegen bass und desperados. 1 tag an der mosel. Just for fun. ;-)



Werden wohl Keine chance haben....|kopfkrat


----------



## **bass** (9. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

pfff, zum angeln gehört immer noch glück dazu, 
und das könnte man ja mal auf unbekannten terrain machen, zb. irgendwo auf der deutschen seite... 
könnte interressant sein die sichtweisen zu vergleichen wie man an die sache rangeht...


----------



## Buschi1984 (10. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jens... Ein bisschen mädchen im moment? ;-)


----------



## Jensfreak (10. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nachdem ich heute morgen abgeschneidert hab ähem... Ja


----------



## pegga (10. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen.
Dann stell ich mich hier auch mal vor.Mein Name ist Jan,bin 33 Jahre und die meiste Zeit eigentlich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.Habe mir mit meinem Teamkollegen letzte Woche den Nachenschein für´s Grenzgewässer geholt,und werde mich über die Wintermonate das ein oder andere mal auf der Strecke blicken lassen..War dort schon das ein oder andere mal unterwegs.Bei uns steht Catch and Release eigentlich ganz oben und Fische werden nur im Notfall bei verletzungen entnommen.Den ein oder anderen wird man ja bestimmt mal am Wasser treffen. Also auf ein gutes miteinander.
gruss Pegga


----------



## **bass** (11. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hey pegga! wer an der mosel angeln geht wird mich eh früher oder später treffen! ; ) könnte es sein dass du mit nem kollegen und schlauchboot am freitag unterwegs ward? so höhe nittel?

@treffenunsmal... hab zur abwechslung mal am samstag frei...!


----------



## pegga (11. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Bass.
 Leider nicht.Im moment leider kaum zeit ans Wasser zu kommen,hoffe das es nächste Woche besser wird.Sind dann mit nem 3,30er Schlauchboot unterwegs.Haben meistens Quantum Specialist oder Black Cat Kleidung an.Hoffe wir sehen uns am Wasser.
gruss Pegga


----------



## **bass** (12. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@pegga: mit sicherheit! ; ) seit ihr zum grössten teil welsklopfer? da müsste im moment doch echt was zu holen sein?!


----------



## pegga (12. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Bass.
Zum grössten Teil sind wir eigentlich Spinnfischer,wobei wir auf dieser Strecke das vertikalfischen bestimmt nicht unversucht lassen.Der Wels steht bei uns natürlich sehr weit oben.Klopfen erlaubt?Mal schauen was sich machen lässt. Wenn wir mal einige Stellen mit dem Echolot abgefahren haben,wird sich das ganze wahrscheinlich besser entscheiden lassen. Mir fehlen auf der Strecke dafür die Erfahrungen,aber mal sehen was die saison bringt.
gruss Pegga#6


----------



## Mr.Lee (12. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hallo leute möchte mich kurz vorstellen,ich bin 57 jahre alt
komme aus dem saarland und angle seit 50 jahren.ich wollte 
mich der meinung von Bass nur anschliessen.Ich finde es auch sehr traurig
das diese kochtopfangler alles kaputtknüppeln und nachher rumjammern es sind ja keine fische mehr da.da sind die bösen welse und die kormorane dran schuld die fressen uns die ganzen fische
weg,und natürlich die bösen grundeln. alles quatsch ,der mensch ruiniert die gewässer.es ist ja nichts dagegen einzuwenden wenn
sich angler mal einen fisch von normaler grösse zum essen mit nach hause nehmen,aber lasst doch bitte die omas und opas am leben.
erstens schmecken die nicht und sind ganz wichtig für die 
nachkommenden fischgenerationen.was ich noch schlimm finde
sind diese bescheuerten fotos in angelzeitschriften wo irgenwelche
angler in der küche stehen und sich mit  einem vor blut triefenden meterzander fotografieren lassen.
was soll das wacht endlich auf,macht fotos von diesen
schönen tieren am wasser und lasst sie wieder schwimmen
und freut euch darüber,das andere generationen die nach
euch kommen auch noch gewässer mit intaktem fischbestand
vorfinden.denkt darüber nach,stopft euch nicht die kühltruhen
voll mit zandern und hört auf sie zu verschenken,und ihr werdet euch wundern wie viele fische ihr in ein paar jahren fangen
werdet. so genug geredet
wünsche euch allen petri heil
besonders Bass


----------



## Buschi1984 (13. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi mr lee, willkommen im forum. Gute einstellung.


----------



## **bass** (14. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

danke für die blumen! ; ) hast ja endlich mal ein beitrag geschrieben du alter plastikfetzenzupfzanderangler! ; ) mit der einstellung werden wir auch wieder in zukunft mit diesen ködern fangen! ; ) das waren noch zeiten!!! ; )))

p.s: ja klopfen ist erlaubt! wirst du aber im moment warscheinlich nicht brauchen da sie gerade mal 2-3m vorm ufer stehen! ; )


----------



## marcimark11 (14. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi.
Ich habe ein paar gute Barsche gefangen. 
Hat mal jemand ein gutes Rezept zur Zubereitung? Immer nur gebraten mag ich sie echt nicht mehr. 
Danke. Und Grüße. .......


----------



## Frettchen82 (14. November 2013)

Filet mehlen. Kurz anbraten. Sahne drauf. Halbe limette Saft und bisschen Schale. Reduzieren lassen und abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer. Dazu Kartoffeln.


----------



## Jensfreak (15. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier ist angeln in Lux und nicht wie koche ich mein Fisch am besten! 
Also bleibt beim Thema


----------



## labralehn (15. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich mach das mit den Barschfilets genauso wie Frettchen82.
Schmeckt richtig lecker.


----------



## **bass** (15. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@jens: good post! ; )


----------



## marcel789 (16. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> bin dabei! ; )
> 
> wie vorhergesagt waren donnerstag und freitag echt geile zandertage! am mittwoch bissen sie noch sehr spitz (wegen der kalten nächte diese tage) und dann gings schlagartig los... köder waren egal, farben waren egal, sogar die anbietung war egal! gefangen hab ich mit normalem jiggen, dropshot und wobblerzander waren auch wieder dabei... so sollte es immer sein! hatte sogar schöne barsche sowie 3 hechte wobei einer es auf 93cm schaffte! leider hab ich einen sehr grossen zander im drill verloren, und das an einem sehr stark beangelten platz... hätte fast meine tenryu auf dem knie vor lauter wut entzweit! aber nur fast ; )
> 
> ...







Junge Junge,was für ein Anglerlatein:

1.deine 3 Dickbarsche waren Güster
2.der 70er Hecht war ein Schuppenkarpfen und alles mit Stippe gefangen! (wuste gar nicht das man auf Hecht mit Stippe angelt)
3.Der 112er,war ein 108er,nach Sinnlosen versuchen von meheren Anglern den Fisch zu retten wurde er schließlich abgeschlagen........

Also immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben #q

Ach ja,der war echt Lecker|bigeyes


----------



## CHQ (17. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



marcel789 schrieb:


> Junge Junge,was für ein Anglerlatein:
> 
> 1.deine 3 Dickbarsche waren Güster
> 2.der 70er Hecht war ein Schuppenkarpfen und alles mit Stippe gefangen! (wuste gar nicht das man auf Hecht mit Stippe angelt)
> ...



es immer gut,wenn man eine zweite meinung hört.
ich weiss nur,dass wenn man hier liest,dass leute hier schreiben,die sich selbst belügen,und andere heute nicht mehr wissen,was sie gestern geschrieben haben.


----------



## Mr.Lee (17. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Leute wisst ihr warum ich keine Lust habe hier im Board etwas
zu schreiben,weil sich hier einige benehmen wie kleine 
pubertierende Mädchen.Es geht doch um die Nachricht die Bass
euch übermitteln wollte,egal ob das jetzt Güster ,Barsche,Hechte
oder sonst irgendwelche Fische waren.Bass wollte euch
eigentlich nur sagen ,liebe Anglerkollegen setzt doch bitte mehr
Fische zurück damit wir in den nächsten Jahren weiter unserem
schönen Hobby nachgehen können.Er war vielleicht an dem Tag schlecht drauf.Ich könnte euch etwas darüber
erzählen wie viele Fische es früher in der Mosel und in der Saar
gab und warum das nicht mehr so ist.Aber das würde die meisten
hier sowieso nicht interessieren.Das würde dann wieder unter
die Kategorie Anglerlatein fallen.Ihr werdet aber auch die ersten
sein die in ein paar Jahren rumjammern wenn
ihr nichts mehr an den Haken kriegt. Die Mosel war schon mal
 an diesem Punkt angelangt,und wenn das noch ein
Jahre so weiter geht wars das.Dann könnt ihr noch Welse, ,Rapfen,Döbel und Grundeln fangen.Ich will hier niemanden
persönlich angreifen oder zu nahe treten.Reisst euch mal
ein bisschen zusammen hier gehts doch eigentlich um
ums Angeln und Angeln hat auch mit Naturschutz zu tun.

Zehn Gute Angler können innerhalb von 2 Jahren den 
Raubfischbestand auf ihrer Angelstrecke total ruinieren.
Denkt mal darüber nach und streitet euch nicht immer.
wünsche euch allen Petri Heil


----------



## pegga (17. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Mr Lee.
Gebe dir da voll recht#6,glaube allerdings das du bei vielen auf taube Ohren stößt.Die wenigsten wollen es wahrhaben oder es ist ihnen egal.Wir  werden sehen wo es hinläuft.Ich denke es wird in manchen Flüssen genau das kommen was du sagst.
Gruss Pegga


----------



## marcimark11 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Marcel789 hat nichts gegen Catch and Release geschrieben.  Im Gegenteil.  Es geht drum das einige mit ihren Lügenmärchen einem echt den Spaß an diesem Board versauen könnten. Wenn ich so ein Quatsch mit 300 Barschen in zwei Stunden oder 10 Zander nur Große lese,dann kommt mir das Kotzen. Manchem hier (ich weis du liest mit ) kann man echt nicht mehr zuhören. In diesem Forum dreht es sich ums Angeln und nicht wer die Besten Märchen erzählen kann. In diesem Sinne können jetzt die A r s c h k r i e s c h e r auf mich eindreschen......


----------



## CHQ (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

#v#v





marcimark11 schrieb:


> Marcel789 hat nichts gegen Catch and Release geschrieben.  Im Gegenteil.  Es geht drum das einige mit ihren Lügenmärchen einem echt den Spaß an diesem Board versauen könnten. Wenn ich so ein Quatsch mit 300 Barschen in zwei Stunden oder 10 Zander nur Große lese,dann kommt mir das Kotzen. Manchem hier (ich weis du liest mit ) kann man echt nicht mehr zuhören. In diesem Forum dreht es sich ums Angeln und nicht wer die Besten Märchen erzählen kann. In diesem Sinne können jetzt die A r s c h k r i e s c h e r auf mich eindreschen......



diese meinung habe ich am anfang vom jahr auch geäussert,da war die hölle los..
bin aber froh,dass ich, nicht der einzige bin ,der dieser meinung ist,und es auch schreibt....


----------



## marcimark11 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@CHQ : Good post  )


----------



## Mr.Lee (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich kann da nicht so mitreden bin noch noch nicht so lange
im Board angemeldet.Aber für mich ist das hier kein Anglerboard
sondern ein Streiterboard.
Viele hier im Board können sich scheinbar nicht leiden und streiten
immer rum,das macht keinen Spass.In so einem Board geht es
eigentlich darum Erfahrungen auszutauschen und Leuten die
noch keine Erfahrung haben Tips zu geben.Was ich noch sagen
wollte zu den grossen Mengen von gefangenen grossen Zandern.
Das ist schon möglich wenn mann eine gute Stelle findet wo sonst keiner angelt.Ich habe in den achtziger und neunziger Jahren an
manchen Tagen in der Saar.
teilweise bis zu 20 Zander  am Tag gefangen.Genauso habe ich als
Jugendlicher in der deutschen Mosel in Klüsserath,das war so ende
der sechziger Jahre am Tag bis zu 8 Hechte gefangen.Ich war 
von Anfang an Catch and Release Angler.Damals wurden
 Tonnenweise Brassen und Rotaugen von den Anglern
mitgenommen bis diese Strecke leergefischt war.Da gab es
nur grosse Rotaugen und riesige Brassen.Innerhalb von vier Jahren war diese Strecke Leergefischt .Dann gab es nur noch Winzlinge.Die Angler damals jammerten dann rum was ist da nur los nur noch kleine Fische.Ich war damals noch ein Junge von
12 Jahren und dachte mir schon ,sind die wirklich so blöd.
Am Wochenende Samstag ,Sonntag waren da auf einem etwa
100 Meter langen Abschnitt mindestens 50 Angler am Werk.
Und da fing jeder mindestens 10 kg Fisch.Ich war vor etwa
zehn Jahren mal nochmal dorthin gefahren um zu Angeln.
Kein einziger Biss.Dort gab es damals auch sehr grosse 
Barsche in grossen Mengen,aber das war einmal.
Ob ihr das jetzt glaubt oder nicht ist euch überlassen.
Ich will und brauche niemand etwas zu beweisen.
Für mich ist Angeln eine Art Meditation,ich bin in der Natur
sehe Dinge die andere Menschen verlernt haben zu sehen.
Wenn ich Fische fange freue ich mich wenn ich keine fange
freue ich mich auch.Für mich zählt in erster Linie die Natur
wen ich angle,und nicht oh der ja hat ja grössere und mehr Fische gefangen als ich.Wenn ich am Wasser bin erhole
ich mich von meinem Berufsstress treffe manchmal ein
paar andere Angler und plaudere ein bisschen mit ihnen,
das ist für mich angeln,und nicht heute muss ich unbedingt 
mehr Fische fangen wie meine Kumpels.Bei uns gibts keinen
Neid,jeder freut sich mit wen der andere was fängt.
Ja Leute das ist für mich angeln.
Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## marcimark11 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@Mr.Lee

Ich glaub Dir das. Doch leider hat so mancher Angler einen Hang zum Übertriebenen. Das nervt mich hier schon seit einiger Zeit.


----------



## marcel789 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zu einem teil kann msn da beistimmen.

Aberhat.das es früher mehr fische gegeben hat, auch andere Gründe.
Zum einen ist das Wasser viel sauberer und klarer geworden, dadurch
Ist es auch nährstoffärmer, dadurch auch weniger Weißfisch.
Zudem fühlen sich manche Fische im klaren wasser nicht mehr so wohl.andere treten häufiger auf, zb hecht und rapfen.
Meiner meinung nach liegt das ganze nicht nur an übermäßiger entnahme.

Ich gehe mittlerweile 30jahre an der mosel fischen, und der fischbestand ist heute ein ganz anderer.und das hatt viele ursachen.es sind nicht immrr die bösen Kochtopfangler.......in diesem sinne frohes fischen


----------



## marcel789 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ansonsten kann ich denn anderen nur zustimmen.....das dumme geschwätz und die catch und release diskusionen kommen immer von der gleichen intoleranten gruppe hier.......und wenn ich dann bilder sehe auf denen die fische auf der wiese liegen für das Foto. ...muuaaahhh. die brauchste auch net mehr zurücksetzen. Ich bin froh das man in Deutschland einen Fischerei schein brauch.....da bekommen so leute dann beigebracht, wie man mit lebewesen umgeht


----------



## marcimark11 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nochmal und zum letzten mal: In Deutschland beruft sich die Entnahmepflicht auf Artikel 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes. Es ist keinem Tier unnötig Schmerzen oder Leid zuzufügen.  Dieser Artikel steht auch im Luxemburger Tierschutzgesetz! Soviel zum Thema :"Bei uns ist aber releasen erlaubt."  
Das Zürucksetzen ist in Deutschland auch erlaubt, wenn man den Fisch aufgrund seiner Größe nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann .
Übrigens werden von mir kapitale Fische auch wieder zurück gesetzt.


----------



## **bass** (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ok,ok... markimark, marcel wohl nen nerv getroffen?! ; )

ich brauch keinem was zu beweisen... 
seit wann sind nasse wiesen schädich für die fische? angelt erst gar nicht wenn ihr so denkt... auch ich nehme fische mit...

oh, doch es gibt plätze wo man mehrere grosse zander fangen kann (jedoch nicht immer)! ; ) kann halt nicht jeder! ist eben so...

und somit verabschiede auch ich mich dann vom board, aber schau mal rein ob villeicht manchmal konstruktive beiträge hier reinkommen! glaub aber weniger dran!

mr.lee und die mit denen ich unterwegs war, (leider hat es mit jens noch nicht geklappt), könnt mir immer noch ne mp schreiben! 

schlachtet wie ihr wollt, dann fangen eben nur noch die guten angler in 5 jahren villeicht einen fisch... zumindest bleiben dann die goldzahnkormorane weg...

also ciao!


----------



## marcimark11 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@bass
Wer Kritik ausübt sollte auch Kritikfähig sein .


----------



## **bass** (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

kannst mir mal alles erklären wenn du mich begegnest! weist ja von den bildern wie ich aussehe! dieses anonyme prepubärtäre gelaber im netz liegt mir nicht so! ;-) also man sieht sich! wenn du überhaupt an der mosel angelst...


----------



## marcel789 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Muuaaahhh du vogel , kannst einem im wirklichem leben ja noch nicht einmal grüßen....
Ist dem meisterangler wohl zuwieder mit dem niederen volk zu reden.....
Auserdem ist jeder 2. Post von dir eh gelogen und das ssge ich dir auch gerne ins gesicht.....von wegen anonym......
Aber das deine auffassungsgabe eher mäßig ist sieht mann ja, an dem was du postest.....3dickbarsche usw.....


----------



## marcimark11 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Jetzt kriegt man hier schon gedroht.  Es wird immer doller......keine konstruktive Diskussion möglich......


----------



## **bass** (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wer droht??? rede von diskutieren bzw. erklären, und nicht von lippgrip zweckentfremden... ; ))))
 aber mal ehrlich, eure paar beiträge die ihr hier geschrieben habt, sind nicht sonderlich produktiv gewesen, deshalb seh ich nicht ein warum ich unbedingt viel diskutieren soll...
bin seit nunmehr 9 jahren hier im forum, und hab einiges miterlebt, deshalb ''i don't give a f**k'' auf eure meinung! solche leute wird es immer geben!

ihr könnt auch noch soviel nörgeln, nur komisch dass ich mit den anderen keine probleme habe... somit glaub ich eigentlich weniger dass es an mir hängen soll... oder wollt ihr jetzt noch sagen dass die anderen ignoranten, zu gutgläubig, reglrecht blöd sind oder was...???
oder hast du einfach nur ein problem dass ich dich villeicht mal nicht begrüsst habe? ich lach mich kaputt! ; ))))

hey zanderkillerin! siehe grad dass du mitliest, denke mal du verstehst was ich in meinem längeren post geschrieben hab! ; ) sag mir jetzt dass ich nicht komplett bescheuert bin! ; )


----------



## marcel789 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich schmeiss meine fische aber net in die wiese und behaupte noch das schadet den fischen net.....du schwäzer.......nur um ein foto zu machen.und wenn du so wärst, wie du das hier vorgibst.Dann wärste an dem tag zu mir grkommen und hättest dich informiert. ..dann hättest du aber kein grund gehybt dummzudchwäzen.....so un jetzt eird mir das zu doof.....vieleicht dirht man sich ja am wasser, dann bin ich gerne bereit mit dir zu diskutieren


----------



## Mr.Lee (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bei uns im Saarland ist es aber auch so ,das wen ich einen
Zander fange und den mitnehme zum Verzehr Schluss ist.
Da kann ich nicht hingehen und noch 3 fangen und mitnehmen.
Nochmal für alle die es nicht verstanden haben.Niemand hat 
was dagegen wen sich einer mal nen 50-60 cm Zander mitnimmt
zum Essen.Oder wenn ein grosser Fisch so verletzt ist das man
ihn von seinen Qualen befreit und mitnimmt zum Verzehr.
Ich kenne genug Leute im Saarland die sich die Kühltruhe 
vollstopfen bis oben hin und die Fische nach einem Jahr wegschmeissen
weil man sie nicht mehr essen kann. Das ist das was mich stört.
Ich werde hier im Board auch nichts mehr schreiben,weil die Reaktionen von einigen einfach unüberlegt und lächerlich sind.
Machts gut


----------



## Zanderkillerin (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, Mike und alle anderen. 
Das wird jetzt mein erster und einziger, halbwegs sinnvoller Beitrag hier werden.
Ich verstehe genau was du mit deinem Beitrag sagen wolltest, genauso was dein eigentliches Problem ist. Ich Angel auch seit über 20 Jahren an der Mosel. Daher weiß ich ganz genau wie es mal war. Aber ehrlich gesagt konnte ich nie verstehen wie du so lange in einem Forum vertreten warst/bist..Sicher wolltest du deine Leidenschaft mit anderen teilen, helfen und keine Ahnung was. Aber der Mensch an sich ist und bleibt maßlos, gierig intolerant und zerfressen vom Neid gegenüber den Erfolgen anderer Leute. Leider 

Ich hab mich schon seit längerem aus sämtlichen Foren zurück gezogen, bleibe fremden gegenüber verschlossen und gehe nur noch mit wenigen vertrauten Leuten ans Wasser. Mittlerweile schätze ich es sehr einige (wenige), nette und vertrauenswürdige Leute kennengelernt zu haben,  mit denen ich eine schöne Zeit am Wasser verbringen kann. 

Die Natur ist komplex und in ständiger Wechselwirkung, weshalb es oftmals nicht nur EINEN Grund geben kann. Aber ich leiste meinen Beitrag zum Erhalt der Bestände damit auch meine Kinder noch die Möglichkeit haben eine tolle Zeit am Wasser erleben zu dürfen.

gruß Alex


----------



## **bass** (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

marcel stell doch mal nen foto rein, villeicht verwechselst du mich ja? könnte auch mein bruder gewesen sein, oder steve, oder winny,oder gilles,oder lee,oder eric,oder dennis,oder buschi, oder jens oder... 

wie bin ich denn? dass ich zu dir kommen soll um was zu tun??? hattest du gerade geschlachtet oder was??? hier sind einige die sehen das enger als ich! 

du fängst an sehr viele fehler zu schreiben fällt mir gerade auf! ; )

@zanderkiller: perfekt ,alles gesagt, nichts hinzuzufügen! danke! 
so schliess ich mich euch dann auch an!!!


----------



## marcel789 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Mr.Lee schrieb:


> Bei uns im Saarland ist es aber auch so ,das wen ich einen
> Zander fange und den mitnehme zum Verzehr Schluss ist.
> Da kann ich nicht hingehen und noch 3 fangen und mitnehmen.
> Nochmal für alle die es nicht verstanden haben.Niemand hat
> ...



da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.....darum gehts hier aber auch nicht.

Es ging hier darum,das einige Leute meinen absoluten Schwachsinn zu verzapfen....

"Der hat das abgeschlagen,der schlächter usw..."
Das Derjenige schlichtweg einfach Märchengeschichten erzählt um immer wieder diese Diskusionen über Catch&Release anzuheißen und damit eigentlich allen Anglern schadet,das kapieren diese Leute einfach nicht.

Es gibt Angler die Fische mitnehmen,Punkt.
Das ist ihr gutes Recht.
Manche übertreiben das ganze,überall gibt Idioten,ist halt so.
Wenn man da was daran ändern will,setzt euch für die Sache ein.

Aber,ich halte es ganz einfach für den falschen Weg...die ganze sache mit total übertriebenen Lügenmärchen hochzupuschen........typische Effekthascherei.

Und wenn Mann dann noch so dreist ist und die Leute versucht öffentlich bloßzustellen,obwohl da garnix dran ist.Dann muss man sich net wundern,wenn man mal mit seinen Märchen auf die Nase fällt,ne me jung.
Also erst denken dann schreiben!!


----------



## marcel789 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> marcel stell doch mal nen foto rein, villeicht verwechselst du mich ja? könnte auch mein bruder gewesen sein, oder steve, oder winny,oder gilles,oder lee,oder eric,oder dennis,oder buschi, oder jens oder...
> 
> wie bin ich denn? dass ich zu dir kommen soll um was zu tun??? hattest du gerade geschlachtet oder was??? hier sind einige die sehen das enger als ich!
> 
> ...




siehe oben....die fehler schreibt das händy:q


----------



## **bass** (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

wieso auf die nase gefallen??? kommt hier eigentlich nur von dir und dem anderen hab schon wieder den namen vergessen (sorry!)


----------



## marcimark11 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier gibts mehrere die dir nichts glauben.


----------



## Buschi1984 (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich glaub ihm... Nicht weil ich ein arschkriescher bin. Sondern weil ich überzeugt bin von seiner methode die fische zu überlisten. Hatte vor ein paar tagen das vergnügen mit bass und ein paar andern loszuziehn und ihn kennenzulernen. Er hat es eben verstanden die mosel mit erfolg zu befischen. Und das können auch viele bestätigen. Auch er schneidert mal so wie jeder von uns leider nur nicht so oft  bass mach weiter so, daumen hoch


----------



## MoselBarbe (18. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Meine Fresse, habt Ihr alle Sorgen. 

Petri 
MoselBarbe 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hekikneki (19. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, 
Warum sollte **Bass** Märchen verbreiten und und jeder 2.  Post eine Lüge sein? Wem hätte er was zu beweisen. Kann mich meinen  Vorredner nur anschließen. Arschkriecher? Hatte ich und werde ich auch  nicht nötig haben. Macht halt einfach nur Laune mit kompetenten und Leute  unterwegs zu sein.Wenn man dann auch was von der Erfahrungen austauschen kann, um so besser. Schade nur, dass man, genau wie Zanderkillerin schon  erwähnt hat, aufpassen muss  mit wem man seine Leidenschaft teilt. So genug damit, ich geh gleich mal wieder ans Wasser und  darum gehts. Bedenkt nur dicke Fische aus der Truhe fängt man kein zweites Mal und die helfen uns auch nicht den Bestand zu erhalten und zu verbessern. In dem Sinne ...
Petri Heil...


----------



## Mr.Lee (19. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Leute wollte doch auch noch kurz was dazu sagen.
Ich angle seit etwa 4 Jahren im Grenzgewässer und habe
Bass in der Zeit zweimal gesehen.Das erste mal Anfang des Jahres,ich habe ihn da aber noch nicht gekannt.Da standen
zwei Angler an der Mosel (ich sage natürlich nicht wo) und zogen innerhalb einer halben Stunde 9
Barsche von über 40 cm aus der Mosel.Ich habe die ganze Zeit
nur zugeschaut und in der halben Stunde wieder was dazu
gelernt.Es waren Bass und sein Bruder.Bass ist ein Ausnahmeangler
und ein sehr netter Mensch.Als ich ihn das zweite mal traf habe ich erst erfahren das er Bass ist und wir haben uns eine zeitlang
unterhalten.Ich will ihm keinen Heiligenschein aufsetzen,aber viele Angler hier im Board verdanken ihm durch seine Tips mehr Fische
und weniger Schneidertage,dazu gehöre auch ich.
Er  gab  hier im Board so viele wertvolle Tips wie kein anderer. Wenn er arrogant wäre oder sich für was besseres halten würde hätte er das nicht getan.
Und jetzt beruhigt euch alle mal wieder und geht angeln,
das beruhigt die Nerven.
Wünsche euch allen viel Glück beim nächsten Angeltrip


----------



## Frettchen82 (20. November 2013)

So sieht es aus. Jeder erzählt mal Latein. 8 Jahre schaffen das aber nur wenige. Wer meint, er müsse nörgeln, soll sich mal die Jahre hier rein ziehen und schreibt dann weiter. Ich hab es schon gemacht.


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So liebe Leute,

und jetzt haben alle ihren mehr oder weniger produktiven Senf dazu gegeben, gewonnen hat in der Diskussion keiner, aber verloren wieder einige.
*Dieser Thread hier heißt Angeln in Luxemburg*
Und darum geht es hier, nicht darum, dass und wer hier das schönste Anglerlatein von sich gibt, denn dafür haben wir sogar ein eigenes Unterforum. Auch nicht, ob C&R richtig und sinnvoll ist, denn dafür haben wir einen eigenen langen Thread.
Ich hab jetzt einfach keinen Bock, mir den ganzen Müll der letzten Tage reinzuziehen und nach sinnvoll oder unsinnig zu filtern. Deshalb (und nur deshalb) lass ich das jetzt stehen.
Aber eins sollte euch klar sein: *Der Nächste, der hier wieder Stress reinbringt und irgendeinen OffTopic-Müll postet, der nichts mit Angeln in Luxemburg zu tun hat, darf unseren Standardbrief für OffTopic(Ver-)Warnungen lesen!!!*
Das gilt auch für jeden, der jetzt meint, irgendwas zu dieser Ansage melden zu müssen, es sei denn, per PN an mich!

*Und in Fettschrift schreibe ich, damit jedem klar ist, dass das hier eine Modansage ist, auf deren Befolgung das gesamte Modteam mit achten wird!!!*


----------



## carphunter164 (20. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie im Moment der Wasserstand in Remich i.R. Wasserbillig ist und ob es sich lohnt ans Wasser zu gehen?
Konnte seit 3 Wochen nicht raus -.-


P.S.: Danke Honeyball, hat mir einige Seiten lesen gespart :m


----------



## hekikneki (20. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Pegel steht auf "normal"...ist wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach. Aber lohnen tut es sich immer ans Wasser zu fahren. Gefangen wird auch. Gestern ging Pegel noch mal ein Stück zurück...


----------



## marcimark11 (20. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier gibts auch was:

http://www.hochwasser-rlp.de/karte/uebersicht/flussgebiet/mosel


----------



## pebbleskef (20. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Oder hier:

http://www.vigicrues.gouv.fr/niv_spc.php?idspc=2

Ist zwar in Frankreich aber das Wasser was von dort kommt ist kurz darauf in Luxemburg.

Am besten Uckange anklicken denn die drei anderen Messstationen sind zwar näher an Luxemburg, liegen aber nicht im Hauptkanal sondern in Seitenarmen der Mosel.

 Gruß


----------



## carphunter164 (22. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Vielen Dank!
Hab die Links mal gespeichert und werd morgen mal mein Glück probieren fahren.


----------



## tsesar (28. November 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hier läuft nichts mehr; warum habt ihr bass verscheucht?
Es lohnt sich ja nicht mehr hier reinzuschauen ...


----------



## Jensfreak (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Genug los, musst nur ans Wasser.... Dickbarsche in Serie


----------



## Bert83 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

@ Jensfreak 
wo gest du denn auf Barsch im Ländchen?
mfg Bert


----------



## Bert83 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

da fehlt ein h


----------



## MoselBarbe (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Am meisten geht zur Zeit in Mertert am Rondell. Dort werden zur Zeit, etliche Ü40 Barsche gefangen und jede Menge Zander. 
Ist der Hammer, was da im Moment gefangen wird. 

Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## marcimark11 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na dann alle auf nach Mertert.|kopfkrat


----------



## marcimark11 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wir waren vor kurzem da. Insgesamt waren sechs Person, verteilt auf die Hafeneinfahrt, dort. Es wurde ein kleiner Zander den ganzen Abend über gefangen. Letzten Freitag waren wir zu zweit etwa drei Stunden Abends dort. Nicht ein Zupfer. An unserer Angeltechnik liegt es denke ich nicht, da wir letztes Jahr  gut gefangen haben. Dieses Jahr ist ehrlich gesagt nicht so doll.


----------



## Jensfreak (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Schwer im moment. Man  meint ja fast man steht an der kyll so klar wie die mosel ist


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich glaube in allen Gewässern ist dieses Jahr der Wurm drin.
Wird wohl nicht unbedingt mit Überfischung zusammen hängen,wohl eher aber mit den Witterungsbedingungen dieses Jahr.


----------



## phirania (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wünsche Allen hier.
EIN FROHES NEUES JAHR UND EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH.#h#h#h
Und 2014 wird Alles Besser


----------



## pegga (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Verspätet ein frohes neues Jahr und allen tight Lines 2014. Wie läuft es denn zur Zeit an der Mosel. Wollte am Wochenende wahrscheinlich los..Gruss pegga


----------



## Jensfreak (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nunja Lux ist Zander zu, Hecht glaub ich jetzt auch von daher treibe ich mich an der Deutschen Mosel rum da Funzt es;-)


----------



## Desperados (4. März 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Um was zu tun ? Schonzeit geht bis 15.06


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. März 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Er redet von der "deutschen Mosel", sprich von dem Teil welcher nicht Grenzgewässer ist. Und da gelten eben andere Vorschriften. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist Zander z.Bsp. noch bis 1.4. offen. Lediglich von 15.4. bis 31.5 ist Kunstköderverbot usw.


----------



## Desperados (5. März 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Zwischen dem Beitrag von Jensfreak und meinem fehlt ein Beitrag, in dem jemand fragte, wer den pünktlich für den 1.05 in Wasserbillig ist.


----------



## carphunter164 (5. März 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hab mich vertan! Sorry Jungs ;-)

Ist dann am Tag nach Ende der Schonzeit immer völlig überlaufen oder?
Bin noch nich so lange unterwegs in der Region


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. März 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Na super, wer löscht denn Beiträge .... wenn man sich irrt, kann man es edititeren so das zumindest der nachfolgende Post noch Sinn ergibt.


----------



## Jensfreak (11. März 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Is doch seit 1. März jetzt alles zu am Grenzgewässer? Sonntag saßen 2 Angler Grevenmacher unter der Brücke... oder irre ich mich mit der Schonzeit?


----------



## carphunter164 (18. März 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nachdem ich oben ins Fettnäpfchen getreten bin bzgl Schonzeiten hab ich mich jetzt richtig kundig gemacht :vik:

Ab 01. März ist jeglicher Fischfang verboten, du hast Recht Jensfreak:m


----------



## tsesar (9. April 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie läuft's denn so auf der Our? War noch nicht hin dieses Jahr....


----------



## chefkoch1 (9. April 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Auch noch zu.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eric1987 (10. April 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chefkoch1 schrieb:


> Auch noch zu.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit einfach mal die ............... halten

Our hat schon offen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. April 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

So siehts aus, und das schon seit 10 Tagen ....


----------



## labralehn (10. April 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



chefkoch1 schrieb:


> Auch noch zu.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Der "auch noch zu" Einwand, könnte evtl. auch auf den Zustand - dessen der das schrieb, schliessen. :q


----------



## tsesar (11. April 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Letzte Woche soll jemand auf der Mittelsauer einen Rapfen gelandet haben... 
Gibt es noch Meldungen von Rapfen auf der Mittelsauer?


----------



## tsesar (11. April 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

... und betreffend Our:  die "hat offen" seit 1.4.

Da hier niemand was meldet, hab ich mich im Freundeskreis erkundigt. Resultat: anscheinend mehr Angler als Fische auf der Our.


----------



## Bert83 (13. April 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hi wollte gleich mal ins Ländchen Fahren kann mir einer ein paar tipps für die Our geben!


----------



## tsesar (28. April 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ein Kollege hat sich im Syndicat in Vianden einen Our-Schein gekauft. Dort hat man ihm erklärt er dürfe damit in der ganzen Our, ausser im SEO-Stau fischen....
Die Aussage kann doch nicht stimmen!! Oder hat sich was geändert in der Regelung?
Wer weiss mehr?


----------



## Bert83 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi 
brauche Hilfe 
wie angelt ihr auf Forelle und Rapfen in der Our hab da eine gute stelle gefunden  mit einer menge Forellen nur ist es wegen der geringen Wassertiefe und dem steinigen grund sehr schwierig dort was zu fangen?


----------



## Made90 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey also entweder mit leichtem Spinner oder mit wasserkugel und unbebleit


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fliege, was sonst?


----------



## Bert83 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Die Fliegenrute und ich sind nicht die besten freunde! kann es halt nicht richtig  leichte spinner werde ich nächstes WE mal probieren !


----------



## Made90 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Mit einer wasserkugel und einer Heuschrecke am haken sollte es super funktionieren halt nur kein blei verwenden damit die Heuschrecke an der Oberfläche treiben kann


----------



## Bert83 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

hab´s mal mit kleinen spinnern um die 4g probiert und das mit erfolg gab ne schöne 43er Refo danke für die Tipp´s


----------



## tsesar (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Bert83 schrieb:


> ne schöne 43er Refo


 
In der Our? Wusste nicht dass es da ReFo gibt... falls ja, dürften diese illegal ausgesetzt worden sein...
Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Bert83 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

ich auch nicht die sind irgens wo bei stolzembour ausgebüxt meinte eine Luxembourge der auch dort war!


----------



## tsesar (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

In Luxemburg werden in den öffentlichen Gewässern prinzipiell nur noch einheimische Fische ausgesetzt, währenddessen nicht einheimische  (z.B. Regenbogenforelle) weniger Schonzeiten geniessen.


----------



## Bert83 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Der Angler der dort auch am fischen war meinte die kommen aus einem Zuchtteich bei Stolzembourg!


----------



## Dimitar (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen, 

Obwohl das Grenzgewässer schon auf hat, hat bisher noch keiner was gepostet. Dann werde ich wohl der erste sein. Liegt höchstwahrscheinlich an der WM, denke ich. Am 15 Juni war ich den ganzen Tag am Ufer aber leider erfolglos. Habe alles probiert,  von Gufieren durch Feedern bis hin Angeln mit totem Köderfisch. Recht demotivierend. War jemand ebenso angeln, hoffentlich erfolgreicher als ich: ))) ?

Gruß Dimi

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## labralehn (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Dimi,

bin frühestens erst wieder im August im Grenzgewässer der Mosel am Angeln.
Erfolgreich bin ich auf Barsch und Wels dort.

Die Barsche fange ich dort mit Laubwürmern.
Ich lasse die Würmer an der Pose abtreiben.
Suche mir dazu Stellen aus, an den Nachen vertaut sind, dort erwische auch die Barsche.

Bevorzuge die Sauer zum Barschangeln.

Die Welse in der Mosel auf Grundel(n).


----------



## Dimitar (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Labralehn, 

die Bursche gingen bei mir gut am Winter ( hab nicht wirklich viele gefangen aber einige über 40). Obwohl viele erfolgreich auf Wels angeln, muss ich leider sagen, das ich bisher (Fische seit letzten Sommer) keinen Wels gefangen habe. Und probiert habe ich schon öfters ( mit Grundeln, Tauwurm und Rotauge). Vielleicht bin ich nicht am richtigen Platz gewesen. Fische meistens von Wasserbillig bis Grevenmacher. Aber aufgegeben habe ich noch nicht...daher werde ich weiter probieren. 

Gruß Dimi

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Paar Bilder vom letzten Sommer
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Natürlich wieder released

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaulbarschKalle (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi,

war auch seit Sonntag jeden Tag unterwegs. Bis auf einen Barschwinzling der dem Chubby nachgelaufen ist hab ich auch keinen Fisch gesehen.


----------



## labralehn (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi Dimi,

petri zu dem tollen Barsch und dem Zander.

Welse konnte ich auf der Luxembourger Mosel Seite bei Bech Kleinmacher fangen. Direkt in der Fahrinne.
Grundel auf einen Welshaken und auf Grund oder mit der Upose. Ging ganz gut. Auf der deutschen Seite hatten Angeler zeitgleich Welse gefangen. Scheint einiges an Welsen dort vorzukommen. Grössen von 80cm bis 120cm waren dabei.

Habe eben mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen ins Fotoalbum von der Mosel auf der luxembourger Seite:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=6043


----------



## KaulbarschKalle (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Leute wie Schaut's?

konnte die Woche einen kleinen Hecht und ein winzigen Barsch fangen.  

Aber mit Barschen ist es eher mau wie ich finde. Ich befische alle interessanten Stellen sehr intensiv und habe nichtmals Nachläufer.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Dimitar (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo,

Ich denke, dass im Moment echt schwierig ist. Keiner hat richtig gefangen. Hab schon einige Angler gefragt, die normalerweise echt erfolgreich sind und keiner hat noch ein Zander in lux überlisten können.


----------



## KaulbarschKalle (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Leute,

gibts hier eigentlich ein Angelshop in der Nähe von Remich?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dimitar (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Kalle,

So viel ich weiß,  der einzige Angelshop ist in Wasserbillig.


----------



## tsesar (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heute mal mit Castern gefischt: einige Güster erlegt (Obermosel).
Erstaunlich wenige Grundeln; hab aber versucht immer weit über dem Grund zu fischen ... (Resultat: 10 Grundeln auf 30 Fische insgesamt).
Betr.: Grundeln: seit über einem Jahr nur noch Schwarzmundgrundeln; keine einzige Kessler mehr in der luxemburgischen Mosel.
Marmorgrundeln hab ich überhaupt noch nie festgestellt.
Wie sieht's bei euch aus?


----------



## Dimitar (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen,  

Wie sieht bei euch mit den Räubern aus?


----------



## Dimitar (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bisher lief bei mir echt be*****n! Außer ein kleinen Barsch konnte  ich nix fangen. War aber nur 3 mal in Wasserbillig bis Grevenmacher. Würde mich freuen auf einige Antworten.


----------



## n1c0 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Läuft es in in der luxemburger Mosel auch so schlecht auf Zander?


----------



## tsesar (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=6067&pictureid=57168

Hab 3 solcher Fische im Stausee von Esch-Sauer gegfangen; handelt es sich um Schneider?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sieht eher nach Rapfen aus, Schneider würde ich ausschließen ...


tight lines
Tom


----------



## n1c0 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Würde eher zu Döbel tendieren, wobei wenn ich mir das Maul so ansehe könnte es auch nen Rapfen sein... 

Für nen Schneider vermisse ich die markante Linie an der Seite wie hier zu sehen.


----------



## tsesar (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für die beiden Kommentare; 
auf meinem Foto sieht die Seitenlinie sehr schwach aus, in Wirklichkeit war sie schon etwas markanter, aber doch nicht überzeugend genug für einen Schneider.
Ich weiss nicht ob es im Stausee von Esch-Sauer viele Rapfen gibt, ich weiss von einem einzigen der 1997 dort festgestellt wurde.
Döbel sind dort ebenfalls nicht häufig; laut Fischatlas gab es 2005 nur 0,8 % Döbel, von allen Fängen im Stausee.
Jungfische sind nun einmal schwierig zu bestimmen...


----------



## n1c0 (3. August 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Moien |wavey:

bedingt durch meine frühere Aktivität in diesem Trööt, weiß ich dass hier auch einige Echternacher See Experten unterwegs sind/waren.

Ich wohne leider nicht mehr in Trier... wollte aber demnächst mal nen Ausflug zum Echternacher See machen, sofern es sich denn lohnt. Da die Homepage momentan offline ist, hoffe ich jemand kann mir hier vielleicht meine Fragen beantworten.

Zielfisch ist Zander/Barsch/Hecht!

1. Darf man vom Boot aus mit Kunstköder angeln?
1.1. Falls ja, kann man dort Ruderboote/Tretboote leihen?
2. Wie sieht es aus mit meinen Zielfischen, werden die in letzter Zeit regelmäßig gefangen? Oder hab ich in der Mosel mehr Glück?
3. Brauch ich den Luxemburger Binnengewässerschein zusätzlich zum Tagesschein?
4. Frühste Uhrzeit nen Tagesschein zu kaufen? Ab wann und wo?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet 

Äddi


----------



## Dimitar (13. August 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*


----------



## Dimitar (13. August 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, 

Der erste Zander für den Sommer.


----------



## mike.willes (17. August 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, war heute im Bereich der Staustufe Wellen Grevenmacher unterwegs. Auf luxemburger Seite fand ich keinen Hinweis zur Fischerreigrenze und auf Wellener Seite steht etwas unterhalb der Brücke ein Fischereiverbotsschild mit einem Pfeil der stromabwärts zeigt?! Kann mir jemand die genauen Verbotszonen erklären. Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (18. August 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi !
Vor dem Brückenneubau stand das Schild ca. 30-40 Meter unterhalb der Brücke direkt am Fußweg, keine Ahnung, ob das evtl. im Zuge der Bauarbeiten abgeräumt wurde...
Oberhalb der Schleuse stehen 2 Schilder, einmal die Grenze für Bootsangler und eins für die Uferangler. Die stehen geschätzte 150-200 Meter oberhalb des oberen Schleusentors, direkt am Ufer.
Angaben gelten für die Lux-Seite.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## chilly233 (27. August 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallöchen, 

habe nach 18 Jahren Pause meine alten Knochen nach Schengen an die Mosel geschleppt!
Da ich nie zuvor mit einer Multi geangelt hatte wollte ich das dann mal üben. Hat auch geklappt, sogar das spinnfischen. Hatte nur eine "Perücke", die Wurfweiten lassen aber noch jede Menge Wünsche offen.....!

Habe 3 Jiggmontagen mit Gummis geopfert und habe dann einen mindestens 20 Jahre alten oberflächen Wobbler montiert um ein bisschen mit der Multi zu werfen. Darauf hatte ich dann 2 Nachläufer und einen kurzen Biss!!!! Nen Fisch hab ich leider in den 3 Stunden nicht gefangen!

Wünsche euch allen dann mal etwas mehr Petri! 

Gruss
Jean


----------



## tsesar (5. September 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Würde eher zu Döbel tendieren, wobei wenn ich mir das Maul so ansehe könnte es auch nen Rapfen sein...
> 
> Für nen Schneider vermisse ich die markante Linie an der Seite wie hier zu sehen.


 
Danke Nico; es waren tatsächlich Döbel; gestern war ich wieder dort und hatte 7 Stück, alle zwischen 10 und 13 cm. Kein Zweifel mehr, dass es sich um Döbel handelt.


----------



## Taylor87 (10. September 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Servus. War bis eben in wasserbillig. Aber absolute Flaute. Nicht ein Biss auf gufi oder wobbler. Werd am Freitag mal nach grevenmacher die Lage checken gehen.


----------



## Taylor87 (12. September 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Heut war ich in stadtbredimus an der Schleuse. Aber wieder nichts. Nicht einen Biss weder auf gufi noch auf wobbler. Langsam Zweifel ich an mit selbst. Wie schaut's denn bei euch so aus.


----------



## carphunter164 (13. September 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Konnte heute morgen diesen schönen Burschen erwischen:vik:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=6111&pictureid=57531

73cm und stolze 9,5 Pfund


Hatte noch einen etwas Kleineren mit 60cm und 5 Pfund.


----------



## carphunter164 (26. September 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

War mal wieder jemand unterwegs und kann gutes berichten?

Wollte morgen mal vorbeischauen in Wasserbillig und mir noch nen neuen Schein holen, würde sich die Gelegenheit ans Wasser zu gehen grade anbieten..


----------



## **bass** (26. September 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

.....


----------



## TrevererAngler (26. September 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Bin heute abend in wasserbillig am angeln 

Letzte Woche gab es ein 67cm aal und ein 35cm wels und viele schwarzmaulgrundeln :/ 

Die sind eine plage


----------



## tsesar (22. November 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie steht's mit den Zandern zur Zeit? Hatte leider selbst noch keine Zeit ...


----------



## claudeman (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi..

Suche wissbegierige Angler, die Lust hätten die Mosel nach Zander bis Ende Dezember abzufischen?


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Lange keiner hier angeln gewesen.?
Oder gibt es keinen Fisch mehr.?


----------



## tsesar (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Dieser Tröööt ist gestorben


----------



## Eric1987 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



**bass** schrieb:


> .....


.....


----------



## Flayer83 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also meine  Dealer meint, dass momentan Zander gut gehen würden...hatten vor paar Wochen drüber geredet.

Mir persönlich geht's da net mehr so ab. Allein schon die Grundeln regen mich sowas von auf das ich Platzen könnte. ....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flayer83 schrieb:


> Also meine  Dealer meint, dass momentan Zander gut gehen würden...hatten vor paar Wochen drüber geredet.



Schonzeiten interessieren ja zum Glück keinen .... |gr:


----------



## Flayer83 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Da War natürlich noch keine Schonzeit als wir drüber geredet hatten#6


----------



## carphunter164 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Flayer83 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht's da net mehr so ab. Allein schon die Grundeln regen mich sowas von auf das ich Platzen könnte. ....



Ich bin mittlerweile auf Saar umgestiegen, weils mich genervt hat ohne Ende...
Alle 10 Würfe is der Schwanz abgefressen oder der Gummi fällt fast vom Bleikopf ab, es seidenn man klebt alle mit Sekundenkleber fest


----------



## Flayer83 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Genau das hab ich auch gemacht.  Angel jetzt an der Saar in RLP. Eventuell werd ich noch nen Schein für die Mosel bei Piesport holen und da mal testen.


----------



## Jensfreak (21. März 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Waß macht ihr eigentlich wenn ihr jetzt Leute beim angeln seht? Gestern so geschehen an der sauer bei Rosport. .. behauptet noch frech dass das ja GrenzGewässer  ist!  Da fragte ich ob er die Schonzeit kennt und er sagte ja aber Friedfisch is ja erlaubt. Immer wieder krass wie viele Leute die Regeln nicht kennen... oder wollen!!!


----------



## Flayer83 (22. März 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Naja viele Interessiert auch nicht der Kunstköderverbot an der Saar ab 01.04. Da gibt's dann auf jedem Merkblatt Nummern die man in solchen Fällen Anrufen kann. 

Letztes Jahr 2 Angler mit insgesamt 8 Ruten gefischt an der Saar. Ein anderer  hat daraufhin einen Kontrolleur Angerufen und dieser War auch relativ schnell da.  

Stellte sich dann auch raus, dass die guten weder Angelschein noch Erlaubnisschein hatten......Anzeige War die folge. 

Glaube ab 3000€ geht's da los.......


----------



## carphunter164 (22. März 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Fischwilderei ist kein Kavaliersdelikt!
Aber leider werden die Verfahren zu oft eingestellt...

Hoffentlich  wurde bei dem Fall, wie du beschrieben hast Flayer83, die Polizei  hinzugezogen, die dann auch die Ruten von den beiden Herren  sichergestellt hat...
Weil bei 8 Ruten ist das schon ein bisschen was an Geld...

Wo finde ich denn die Nummern die ich anrufen kann, wenn ich so jemanden seh?


----------



## Flayer83 (23. März 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ob die Polizei hinzugezoben wurde weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Habe gerade keins zur Hand, aber die Nummern wo man in solchen Fällen Anrufen kann, stehen in der Regel im Merkblatt, dass man zusammen mit dem Jahresschein bekommt.

Glaube auf einer der letzten Seiten.

Ich habe mir damals extra die Nr von einem Kontrolleur geben lassen Als der mich an der Saar Kontrolliert hat.

Ansonsten Saarländischen oder Rheinlandpfälzischen Fischereiverband Anrufen, je nach dem wo das gerade ist.


----------



## labralehn (23. März 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Im Grenzgewässer siehe hier:

http://mulewf.rlp.de/fileadmin/mufv...Umweltrecht/Recht_Abteilung_103/103_793-2.pdf


> *Dritter Abschnitt *
> *Fischereiaufsicht *
> *§ 9 *
> *Fischereiaufsicht
> ...


----------



## Schleienschosch (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Guten morgen,
Kennt sich jemand von euch im Stausee vianden aus?
Ich war jetzt paar mal da angeln und hatte immer nach paar Stunden das Problem das der Wasserstand extrem angestiegen ist. Würde schätzen bestimmt um 3M... Angeln war dann nicht mehr möglich... Kein platz mehr zum auswerfen und keine fischaktivität mehr... 
Ist das nur am Wochenende so extrem oder auch in der Woche? 
Glaub nämlich nicht das es normal war....


----------



## carphunter164 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Sorry Schleienschosch, dazu kann ich nix sagen...

Hätte aber eine Frage zu Wasserbillig...denken die Wallerjäger unter euch, dass es einen Versuch wert ist mit der Spinnrute auf Wels zu gehen an der Mündung?


----------



## dbraun449 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

guten morgen habe mich vor kurzem neu hier im Forum angemeldet. Da die Schonzeit vorbei ist und hier schon länger nix mehr geschrieben wird wollte ich mal hören wer die tage an der Mosel unterwegs ist. Gruß

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jensfreak (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*



Schleienschosch schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> Kennt sich jemand von euch im Stausee vianden aus?
> Ich war jetzt paar mal da angeln und hatte immer nach paar Stunden das Problem das der Wasserstand extrem angestiegen ist. Würde schätzen bestimmt um 3M... Angeln war dann nicht mehr möglich... Kein platz mehr zum auswerfen und keine fischaktivität mehr...
> Ist das nur am Wochenende so extrem oder auch in der Woche?
> Glaub nämlich nicht das es normal war....



Is normal da  . Am Wochenende manchmal noch  mehr da mehr Strom  benötigt  wird!


----------



## Davinger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Leute, ich bin neu im Forum und wollte mal nach Luxemburg angeln gehen! Generell bin ich ein typischer Allroundangler, aber diesmal habe ich es auf die Friedfische abgesehn! Ich habe vor 5 Tage an verschiedenen Ortschaften zu Zelten und möchte mit Futterkorb und Feederrute auf die Pirsch gehen  

Hat da jemand von euch etwas Erfahrung, bzw. kann mir da jemand Tipps zu geben oder so ? Insbesondere an der Sauer will ich jagen gehen  und wenn da nicht wirklich was geht, geh ich noch 2 Tage an die Mosel. Habt ihr Ratschläge für mich ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Davinger


----------



## Pattrick (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Salut,

kurze Frage: "Fängt man eigentlich mit Ausnahme von Grundeln und Köderfischen überhaupt was an der Mosel?

Merci,
Pat


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ja, ab und zu schon. Musst eben "über" den Grundeln angeln, also auftreibend und nicht zu nah am Ufer.


----------



## Flayer83 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich war vor ca 2 Jahren am Grenzgewässer bei Remich. Habe mit der Bolo und einer Schleifmontage nur Brassen, Rotfedern und Rotaugen gefangen.  War ca 6 Stunden da,  ca 2.5 kg Futter rein gehauen bei ca 20-25m Entfernung und hab ca 15 kg gefangen und keine einzige Grundel. Seit dem war ich nur noch mit Spin Rute unterwegs und mittlerweile garniert mehr da die Grundeln selbst am Gummi nerven......


----------



## Pattrick (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Interessant, wie weit soll man denn vom Ufer bleiben? Bis in die Mitte?


----------



## Dimitar (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Das würde aber trotzdem nichts bringen. Die Grundeln beißen da auch.


----------



## Flayer83 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich hatte die Tage noch ein Gespräch mit einem Arbeitskollegen. Er Angelt nur am Grenzgewässer von Remich bis Ende halt. 

Er Angelt dort auch mit der Bolo Rute Ca 30m vom Ufer entfernt, lotet so aus das der Köder ca 20 cm über dem Grund treibt und hat bzw fängt kaum Grundeln. 

Das ist aber allgemein bekannt, da die Grundeln eher über den Grund hüpfen als zu schwimmen. Daher Arbeiten die Grundangler auch mit Auftriebskörpern usw. 

Des weiteren halten sich Grundeln nur an steinigem Untergrund auf, also eventuell  eine Stelle suchen wo eventuell etwas Sand ist. 

Man kann den Grundeln schon etwas aus dem Weg gehen wenn man will. Aber trotzdem total nervig die viecher.

Des weiteren hilft es auch mit Mais zu Angeln, den mögen die Grundeln garnicht.


----------



## Dante_TNT (23. August 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Also ich war letzten Freitag an der Sauer - Mosel Mündung und habe an einem halben Tag um die 50 Grundeln gefangen. Gefischt habe ich mit Pose 50 cm tiefe, Bleimontage 30 cm über Grund und versucht habe ich auch 1.2m über Grund... ausser Grundeln nichts, aber davon reichlich!!! Egal welche Montage ich verwendet habe, nichts als Grundeln. Nervig ist untertrieben. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Echternacher See gemacht? Also Tageskarten für Forelle und co. oder Raubfisch? Wollte mal dort mein Glück versuchen...


----------



## Harry333 (3. November 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

wir waren jetzt am Sonntag an der Mosel auf Deutscher Seite und was gut gebissen hat waren die Grundeln, egal was man gemacht hat.

An dieser Stelle waren wir zum ersten mal und die Fahrrinne liegt hier direkt am Ufer auf beiden Seiten. Nachdem uns ein Kollege gesagt hat das hier der Zander super auf Grundeln beißt, hat mein Sohn dann kurzerhand an seinen 6er Haken eine Grundel befestigt und es hat noch keine 15 Minuten gedauert da er einen 56 cm langen Zander gefangen.

Jetzt werden wir mal dahin fahren und nur auf Raubfische gehen mit Grundeln da im Magen des Zanders nur Grundeln zu finden waren.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Flayer83 (4. November 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Petri #6

Wieviele Grundeln waren denn im Magen?  Kleine Rotfedern sollen auch sehr gut gehen 8-12 cm max...... 10 cm sollen ideal sein.


----------



## Harry333 (4. November 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hi

wir haben 6 Grundeln aus dem Magen geholt und eine davon war mit Haken versehen. Anscheinend ist die Grundel als Futterfisch von den Raubfischen akzeptiert da es in dem Bereich genug gibt.

Einmal Stippangel nur mit Haken kurz 2 m vom Ufer einwerfen und man hat direkt seinen Köderfisch #6

Heute kam der Rest an Ausrüstung nun kann es am Sonntag los gehen.


----------



## Xianeli (4. November 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen. Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe und hoffe das mir jemand weiter helfen kann.

Ich habe leider erst Anfang Dezember (hoffentlich) den Angelschein, würde aber gerne übernächste Woche meine neuen Ruten "einweihen" da es zeitlich mal wieder besser aussieht dann.

Dazu würde ich mir gerne einen grenzgewässerschein für die Mosel kaufen. 

Kennt jemand von euch vielleicht einen gut zu erreichenden Platz an dem ich meine Feederruten auswerfen kann und das Auto nicht meilenweit entfernt geparkt werden muss?


----------



## Harry333 (4. November 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

fahre die Mosel auf Deutscher Seite ab Oberbillig hoch da gibt es einige Stellen wo ein Weg direkt am Ufer ist.

Ich habe alle Feedersachen eingemottet weil nur Grundeln beißen, Angeln nur noch auf Grund mit Grundel als Kötterfisch und mit Pose.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Xianeli (4. November 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich dann mal probieren.

Achja... Das altbekannte Problem. Dann muss ich mir was überlegen bzw noch was anderes einpacken für den Fall der Fälle. Schankedön Harry333


----------



## chris87 (25. November 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Ich feeder weiterhin an der Mosel. Wichtig ist, dass du eine Stelle findest, an der der Grund recht schlammig ist. Da fühlen sich die Grundeln nicht wirklich wohl..ansonsten nehm ich immer ein kleines Stück Styropor oder Kork mit zum Angeln. Da wird dann auf den Haken ein kleines Stückchen zwischen die Maden aufgezogen. Somit hebt sich der Köder etwas vom Grund ab und die Grundelbisse veringern sich..#6


----------



## Harry333 (29. November 2015)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo

wir waren am Sonntag wieder an unserer Stelle und diesmal gab es nur eine Grundel dafür aber

- Rotfeder 18 cm und 32 cm
- Rotauge 24 cm und 28 cm

auf Grund mit Teig und Mais. Gehen jetzt nochmal einen Tag komplett mit Feeder dorthin.


----------



## Jensfreak (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Wie läuft es zur Zeit?  Is ja bald Angel Verbot bis Juni#c


----------



## Dimitar (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo Jensfreak,

es läuft zur Zeit mäßig. Bin fast jede Woche 1x unterwegs. Einige Fische konnte ich doch verhaften ☺☺☺. Die Bisse kamen fast immer zwischen 3.30 und 5.30 Uhr. Es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht früher zu gehen. Einige Fische haben jedoch im dunklen gebissen. Als Tipp: Such dir einfach ruhigere bereiche ☺

Petri von mir 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Goetz1984 (19. März 2016)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier, mein Name ist Stefan, bin 31 Jahre und bin vor kurzem nach Luxemburg (Luxemburg-Stadt) gezogen. Ich wollte mal fragen ob irgendwer schon mal in der Alzette geangelt hat. Reicht hier der Binnenfischereischein? Hab auch gehört das die Wasserqualität schlecht sein soll, habe aber schon Karpfen und Döbel gesehen, die ich auch gerne mit Treibender Pose befischen würde. 
Über Antworten würde ich sehr freuen.


----------



## friedfischanglerr (8. September 2016)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

guten tag geht keiner von euch mehr angeln 




gruß schumacher


----------



## chris87 (17. September 2016)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hey Jungs (und ggfls Mädels)!
Hier ist ja gar nix mehr los..schade! Dieser Thread hat mir mit seinen vielen guten und hilfsbereiten Usern(bass, gilles, desperados, Ronaxs..) viele wichtige Tipps und Kontakte beschert..#6#6
Lasst das doch nicht einschlafen! Die ganze Spot-Abhascherei usw ist doch nichts wert, solange man nicht weiß, wann was wo wie gefragt ist... Ich wäre froh, wenn hier im thread wieder ein reger Austausch und respektvoller Umgang aufgebaut wird! 
Ich werde nachher um sechs hinter machtum am Wasser sein und Feedern..nicht spektakulär, aber wer Lust hat, kann gerne vorbeischauen..Gruß Chris


----------



## luckylostcontrol (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Nabend Männer,
ich schließe mich meinem Vorgänger an..ich fände es auch gut wenn hier nochmal mehr los wäre..
Ich bin selbst ziemlich raubfischverrückt und ziemlich oft an den Grenzgewässern unterwegs,zu 95 Prozent mit Spinnrute und Kunstködern.Für die Sauer hab ich mir dieses Jahr ein Angelkajak zugelegt,das ich morgen einweihen werde.
Da ich im Schichtbetrieb arbeite, hab ich auch mal an Tagen frei,an denen meine Angelbuddys einfach keine Zeit haben zum fischen,weswegen ich mich über neue Kontakte hier übers Forum echt freuen würde.
Grüße,Lukas


----------



## Flayer83 (14. August 2018)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Hallo, 

wie sieht es denn momentan an der Mosel aus mit Barsch und zander?

Vllt. Kann auch jemand was zur Sauer sagen, wie es da aktuell aussieht.

MfG


----------



## Flayer83 (19. August 2018)

*AW: angeln in luxemburg*

Geht keiner mehr an das Grenzgewässer Angeln ?


----------



## Taylor87 (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin als an der Mosel unterwegs


----------

